# Clone only strains



## kgp (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.

Here's my current roster most still in veg.

Katsu cut, from the days of overgrow, the member katsu had the cut of bubba kush, and gave it to the community. almost done flowering a foot tall clone as a tester. Plant appears to have tmv or something that is making the leaves distorted. He buds look super nice. I'm flowering it under low wattage because I didn't want to put her in my flower room because of the odd leaves.

Crippie clone, from Tampa area in the early 90's said to be the mother of tk and many og kush's. Known for a very physicodelic high that is very powerful. Grows mostly 3 finger leaves and is very sensitive to nutes. 

Triangle kush, also from florida in the early 90's super stretchy. Also will throw many three leaves. Many consider it to be the mother og. Resinous golf balls of og funk. Very prominent calyx that swell with little amount of leaves.

Animal cookies, og fire cut crossed by Girl Scout cookies reversed. I'm not sure of which cut, If I had to guess, ogkb. An exceptional pheno that yields well, gets dark green/ purple with bright orange hairs. Highly potent. Rock hard nugs.

Ghost og, from orgnkid on overgrow, said to have got it in a tray of cuts he spent several thousand dollars on. Said to be one of the original og of California. Stereotypical og to the core. lemon pledge pinesol funk. Cindy with many 3 leaf sets.

Gsc forum cut. I recently sourced this cut again after growing it several times a year or so ago. Ditched it then, but often miss her whenever I see a grow or see a buddy smoking on her. Resinous, powerful unique aroma that is hard to describe. Taste is exactly as it smells. 

Chem d, have had this cut years ago and recently got her back. One of the loudest offensive smells that comes from bud. Also yields decent. One of the four from chem himself, his is the keeper cut, he d cut.

My newest addition that I'm looking forward to trying. Gorilla glue #4. This strain is supposed to have a little bit of everything from vigor, yeild, potency, and bag appeal. Chem tasting commercial strain that won this years high times cannabis cup.

I'll start posting pics and giving updates. Anyone who has a clone only strain, please add to the discussion and post pics.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 21, 2014)

Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.


----------



## mountain dweller (Sep 21, 2014)

Deathstar outta Ohio


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2014)

I was under the impression the Cubans didn't let Crippie out to anyone. Have you grown her out yet?


----------



## kgp (Sep 21, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I was under the impression the Cubans didn't let Crippie out to anyone. Have you grown her out yet?


I'm in the process right now. Just a small clone in a 4 gallon pot. Flipped her about a week ago.

What do you know about her? I appreciate any info you got. I did find out she loves cal and mag but hates high feed.


----------



## kgp (Sep 21, 2014)

mountain dweller said:


> Deathstar outta Ohio


I've heard a lot of good things about this cut, never had the opportunity to grow or sample.


----------



## kgp (Sep 21, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.


Nice! The same cut that ggg and archive use!


----------



## Breko (Sep 21, 2014)

Bullrider clone only I brought from So cal YEARS ago.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd treat her like any haze, low nitrogen in general and especially in flower. Lower nute requirements. Very curious to see how that one turns out for you. 

Personally I have access to a lot of BC clone only's but the market for them is kind of notoriously sketchy. Like I was supposed to get access to Purple Skunk but it ended up being a dud. Romulan is easy to get and a good one though. Nice sweet smelling high yielding plant.


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Sep 22, 2014)

Mothership...outta Asheville, NC. Super fruity, danky smelling with hints of skunk.


----------



## furnz (Sep 22, 2014)

I wonder if crippie was the mother to Sour D?
The sour d ibl clone from Rezdog that I grew had almost all 3 finger leave sets.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 22, 2014)

furnz said:


> I wonder if crippie was the mother to Sour D?
> The sour d ibl clone from Rezdog that I grew had almost all 3 finger leave sets.


The Buddha Tahoe OG all has 3 finger sets too! at least the ones in my garden


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 22, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I was under the impression the Cubans didn't let Crippie out to anyone. Have you grown her out yet?


I asked someone I would think would be in the know about it down in florida and was informed that it along with the crippie and 1 other cut I cannot recall at the time but is on that list ere let out a few months back. don't think they were supposed to be but it happens and my info could be bullshit but seeing as how I only asked of the crippie and was told about the other 2 the timelines matched up.

guess kgp will have to let us know


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 22, 2014)

Just finished my first run of Gorilla Glue and took a little quick-dry sample. It's quite potent..... a little more sativa buzz than I was expecting. I took it down at 66 days. Easy to trim, lots of trichomes, good yield. I don't particularly care for the smell and taste of it, but those are both very subjective.

I had an issue with some bagged soil that I used for a top-dress that ended up causing the plants to yellow up over night (and killed a whole tray of clones) so I'm in the process of running a couple more cuts before deciding if I'm keeping her or not. First impression is that it's pretty good.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> The Buddha Tahoe OG all has 3 finger sets too! at least the ones in my garden





furnz said:


> I wonder if crippie was the mother to Sour D?
> The sour d ibl clone from Rezdog that I grew had almost all 3 finger leave sets.


Pretty sure that is a trait handed down from the chem, which is definitely a common genetic between the sour d and og cuts. most chem 91 crosses I've run have had mostly 3 bladed leaves as well as many of the more og crosses I've run. I'm running a bunch of Kosher kush right now and I've got at least three ladies that all have that look to them, with the middle 'finger' being quite fat and the side leaves less so.


----------



## mountain dweller (Sep 22, 2014)

kgp said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about this cut, never had the opportunity to grow or sample.


Very good quality, smell is unmistakeable, and the high hits like a ton of bricks when let go for a full ten weeks. It is something I am usually selfish with lol, it is the only strain I smoke when I have it


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 22, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Pretty sure that is a trait handed down from the chem, which is definitely a common genetic between the sour d and og cuts. most chem 91 crosses I've run have had mostly 3 bladed leaves as well as many of the more og crosses I've run. I'm running a bunch of Kosher kush right now and I've got at least three ladies that all have that look to them, with the middle 'finger' being quite fat and the side leaves less so.


dna kosher or the jews gold cut? nevermind saw where you said 3 different ladies so I assume dna.


----------



## I dont know (Sep 25, 2014)

Post pictures of the crippie & the tk @kgp  ill post a list of some of my elite clone onlys also if you dont mind?


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 25, 2014)

Where's the pretty pictures? What are these clone only's I keep hearing about? 


So a friend hear in colorado is having a poker game called poker pound down. 16 people and the entry is an O.
Winner takes all. Really no place like it in the world.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 26, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Where's the pretty pictures? What are these clone only's I keep hearing about?
> 
> 
> So a friend hear in colorado is having a poker game called poker pound down. 16 people and the entry is an O.
> Winner takes all. Really no place like it in the world.


I love the idea of playing poker for cannabis.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 26, 2014)

Im really going to have to take a road trip..... I have been wanting the real-deal GSC. I know everyone talks bout it being just hype, but I still can remember the taste of the one and only bowl of it that I smoked 2 years ago. It is the second best tasting smoke I ever had, Cherry bomb being the first. Mmmmmm now I have to go do a CB dab


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Im really going to have to take a road trip..... I have been wanting the real-deal GSC. I know everyone talks bout it being just hype, but I still can remember the taste of the one and only bowl of it that I smoked 2 years ago. It is the second best tasting smoke I ever had, Cherry bomb being the first. Mmmmmm now I have to go do a CB dab


It's not hard to find...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

my 1st clone onlys were forum cut and chem 4. bout to do a whole room of cookies tho shit is fire!


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

Cookies was pretty good...

@greenghost420 we will have to compare my chem d cut to your chem 4.

I remember you saying that the 4 wasn't loud? This d is some of the stimkiest shit. Even in veg this bitch is stinky.


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

Really excited about this animal cookies cut. I'm going to put the forum on the backburner for a little while.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

i took her early at 64 days, next run shell be done up proper 75 80 days. but that last run she wasnt stinking like i expected. but when i put her in darkness it brought out this onion bo funk so its there im thinking. im about to load up on worm castings and get this next run going. took me forever to clone as well. well def have to compare.

iv been searching for the description on ic mag but cant find the post. that description of chem 4 was spot on for what i grew. im still looking so i can paste it here.


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

Ghost cut, after I took a cut off the top.


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

Chem d. Yes it's legit, see the tmv, that's how you can tell you have a real cut.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

tmv def a good sign u have the D


----------



## I dont know (Sep 26, 2014)

As soon as my lights come on ill post a pic of face off, poison og 6wks into flower.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 26, 2014)

Lol, MY new clone-only! It is for me anyways, as i havnt found anymore poppin beans! Stinks of coffee and gear oil. Yield? Pffffttt- maybe 15 grams! But everyone who smokes it begs for more!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

what is it, bubba? lol


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3262268 View attachment 3262269 Lol, MY new clone-only! It is for me anyways, as i havnt found anymore poppin beans! Stinks of coffee and gear oil. Yield? Pffffttt- maybe 15 grams! But everyone who smokes it begs for more!


Good shit. I'd rather have 15 grams of some top shelf then 2 ounces of some ok shit.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 26, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> what is it, bubba? lol


It is an (OG18 X JOTI PK) X an unknown Bubba


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

i give up on that post, this ones describes the chem 4 pretty close after my 1st run. im expecting a much better rep next run...

1. The D and the #4 are very, very similar in bud structure, however, the taste and smell are completely different. The #4 smells very, VERY similar to the SFV OGK, lemony candy. The #4 has really grown on me recently. The first time I tried it I was a little on the ropes over it because it wasn't as powerful smelling as the Chem D was. My mind is changed, however. I like them both very much for their own characteristics. The D smells rancid most of the time. I have some descriptions of what I think it smells like, but some Chem D superfans take issue with my translation of the smell.




The #4 smells lemony, the Chem D smells terrible/awesome at the same time. Go figure.






As far as yield... they're damn close, but after growing them side-by-side several times now, I have to say the #4 out-yields the D.


----------



## I dont know (Sep 26, 2014)

Here are some pictures. My camera sucks so the pics arent of the best quality. First pic is poison last is faceoff. Working on dailing them in.


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

Tk fan leave pics


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

How that Bubba coming along? I recall you mentioned something about its leaves, or something like that?


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

The leaves look fucked... I'll snap a pic. Flowering my last clone and tossing her. I just got down a tester.

Look at this pic and tell me shat you think. What's really odd is an outdoor one that looked the same now looks great. The odd leaf thing is gone now..


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> The leaves look fucked... I'll snap a pic. Flowering my last clone and tossing her. I just got down a tester.
> 
> Look at this pic and tell me shat you think. What's really odd is an outdoor one that looked the same now looks great. The odd leaf thing is gone now..View attachment 3262602


Same cut as this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/t/please-help-katsu-not-looking-good.842678/ 

It looks just like TMV.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

Interesting... to be honest I don't know what that is. So indoors, it's affected, outdoors is fine? 

I wonder if it's some kind of fungi and outdoors something took care of it? I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## I dont know (Sep 27, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> TMV


Thats what I was thinking. I hope we're wrong and that its some sort of deficiency


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't think it's tmv. I read that usually causes dis figurations in the growth. And yes, a cut outdoors now looks totally healthy. I got her in a spare room because I'm scared to put her with the others. Buds look and smell great. Idk. I don't want to keep her for aesthetic reasons. She too ugly to me. Something is obviously wrong...


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

My friend says I underfed it. He pumps it full of nitrogen until it turns almost black. Idk... I don't like it enough to figure it out.


----------



## I dont know (Sep 27, 2014)

@kgp when your friend pumps it with nitrogen does he notice the same issue?


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

I dont know said:


> @kgp when your friend pumps it with nitrogen does he notice the same issue?


No, it's a solid blackish leaf. No odd colors.


----------



## I dont know (Sep 27, 2014)

Thats strange that it does it with lower nitrogen levels


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Same cut as this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/t/please-help-katsu-not-looking-good.842678/
> 
> It looks just like TMV.


Yes, that's my cut.


----------



## oregonboog (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm a week away from finishing a Dogshit x Cherry Pie cut. It's one of three pheno's floating around. Cascade Delight and Electric Dogshit are the other two. It has a skunky rotten fruit smell and a prolific amount of really tall trichomes. It ate up the nutes. In fact, it ate more then any strain I've grown with zero burn. I've also been growing GSC forum cut. My experience seems to be the same as most that have grown it. Beautiful, stretchy between bud sites smallish super dense flowers, and potent. I had a little pm problem at the end on the lower leaves that has popped back up in the mother I'm finishing up outdoors. The pm is the only reason I'm letting her go and not doing another round. Still 2 1/2 more weeks before harvest so I'm crossing my fingers. Outdoor yield is obviously much better but quality looks lower. All the leaves(most are 3 bladed)are red and purple.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> The leaves look fucked... I'll snap a pic. Flowering my last clone and tossing her. I just got down a tester.
> 
> Look at this pic and tell me shat you think. What's really odd is an outdoor one that looked the same now looks great. The odd leaf thing is gone now..View attachment 3262602


That is what the large fans look like on my og18/pk/bubba cross.

Do yours feel real brittle too?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2014)

I also notice that it didnt affect the single cut that i had that was out of direct light. She was a runt so she got tucked away under where my fan is hanging and is probably a good 2-2.5' away from the light


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2014)

amgprb said:


> That is what the large fans look like on my og18/pk/bubba cross.
> 
> Do yours feel real brittle too?


Not really, they feel normal. Growth is normal. Just look wise. I'm not too worried about it. I already wrote this off as a loss.


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2014)

Triangle kush


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2014)

animal cookies

  View attachment 3274761 View attachment 3274762


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2014)

crippy


----------



## kona gold (Oct 16, 2014)

So Kgp, what is the difference between the triangle and the crippie??


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow that crippie looks nice man I wanna run that, is that a hard to find clone only? I only ever heard of crippie when I lived in Florida. (they all look awesome btw but the crippie looks especially fancy ).


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2014)

kona gold said:


> So Kgp, what is the difference between the triangle and the crippie??


Eerily similar. The tk took off the first couple weeks in flower but the crippy looks to be catching up. Producing more trichomes too. Too early to tell.


Yodaweed said:


> Wow that crippie looks nice man I wanna run that, is that a hard to find clone only? I only ever heard of crippie when I lived in Florida. (they all look awesome btw but the crippie looks especially fancy ).


Thanks, yes it was hard to find and I paid more than any other clone I've ever purchased. But it looks like the guy I got it from is now whoaring it out.


----------



## I dont know (Oct 16, 2014)

Sucks its getting whored out now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 17, 2014)

That Crippy really doesn't look anything at all like I'd imagined. Also looks a lot different from some other pics I've seen of it (supposedly). I've seen some really haze looking plant pictures of it before. I've also seen people claim it's more like what you have. I'm really curious to see how it turns out for you smoke wise either way.


----------



## Daggy (Oct 17, 2014)

That triangle OG tho. If thats the real deal thats the FUNK! Im from FL and moved to WA to grow and I really miss the Miami flavors. Wish I could get my hands on the triangle cut, but im on the opposite side of the country.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 17, 2014)

Daggy said:


> That triangle OG tho. If thats the real deal thats the FUNK! Im from FL and moved to WA to grow and I really miss the Miami flavors. Wish I could get my hands on the triangle cut, but im on the opposite side of the country.


Heard bodhis love triangle is supposed to be pretty good representation. I just received my pack so won't know for a while.


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

XXX or triple OG


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

From what I gathered its og kush without the lemon thai. Super OG looking.


OGEvilgenius said:


> That Crippy really doesn't look anything at all like I'd imagined. Also looks a lot different from some other pics I've seen of it (supposedly). I've seen some really haze looking plant pictures of it before. I've also seen people claim it's more like what you have. I'm really curious to see how it turns out for you smoke wise either way.


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

Gorilla glue # 4


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

Ghost OG


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

I've noticed that many of the clone only OG you have posted have that three blade leaf trait. The widths seem to vary. How similar are other traits kgp? Could one posit some of these strains may be the same strain but have subtle difference from being separated and grown differently? Just curious as you are the OG master resident here.


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

Girl Scout Cookies Forum Cut


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

Chem D


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've noticed that many of the clone only OG you have posted have that three blade leaf trait. The widths seem to vary. How similar are other traits kgp? Could one posit some of these strains may be the same strain but have subtle difference from being separated and grown differently? Just curious as you are the OG master resident here.


I was gonna say the same. These pics of different strains all look similar.

Should be an OG Christmas in the kgp household!


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've noticed that many of the clone only OG you have posted have that three blade leaf trait. The widths seem to vary. How similar are other traits kgp? Could one posit some of these strains may be the same strain but have subtle difference from being separated and grown differently? Just curious as you are the OG master resident here.


Im willing to bet that many are closely related, wether from years of expressing different phenotype because of the different climates they were grown in or being s1's or crosses from the original.

From what Im gathering crippie (pre 91) could be one of the ingredients, from what I see the growth is OG.

TK has been called the original OG kush by many, originated in florida and brought to california.

Another story is the Ghost OG which Orgnkid purchased from Josh who many claim to have the original OG kush. Definitely the tiredest of the cuts but it could be she didn't like something I gave her.

Also the XXX is an old school cut that supposedly caused a lot of talk in cali during the early nineties.

To be honest, no one will ever know. Very controversial, and a lot of people have much passion on the subject.

My plan is to narrow these down to 3.

1 cookie, probably the animal.

1 og kush still undecided at the moment. Going for quality not quantity.

1 yielder that produces quality, gg4 vs chem D

We shall see !!!


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

kgp said:


> Im willing to bet that many are closely related, wether from years of expressing different phenotype because of the different climates they were grown in or being s1's or crosses from the original.
> 
> From what Im gathering crippie (pre 91) could be one of the ingredients, from what I see the growth is OG.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I hope you find what you are looking for. I've always been fond of Chem lines as well, so keep on posting and we shall keep reading!


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks and I hope you find what you are looking for. I've always been fond of Chem lines as well, so keep on posting and we shall keep reading!


LOVE chem and all relatives thereof.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 17, 2014)

Damn you guys are lucky to have access to cuts.

I'd probably run Katsu Bubba for the rest of my life if I had it.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 28, 2014)

kgp said:


> Eerily similar. The tk took off the first couple weeks in flower but the crippy looks to be catching up. Producing more trichomes too. Too early to tell.
> 
> I'm interested to see the difference! Cause in around 1990 i went to Visit my friend in Gainsville who was going to the university. We got some crip called Gainsville green. I'm thinking that it's probably one of those two strains! As a matter of fact, i think many strains, that werent named kush, were earlier decendent of this strain. I still think that it is an original skunk#1 hybrid, possibly crossed with a kush. Only problem i have with this theroy is that kush is viney and low yielding


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 28, 2014)

Golden Goat !


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

"Definitely the tiredest of the cuts "
Hey kgp do you thinks cuts get tired?
I ask because my bro has a 20 + year old strain that is fire if done right but slows way down if you look at her wrong . What do you think tired genes or just shitty plant lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 29, 2014)

more crippie pics please


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> "Definitely the tiredest of the cuts "
> Hey kgp do you thinks cuts get tired?
> I ask because my bro has a 20 + year old strain that is fire if done right but slows way down if you look at her wrong . What do you think tired genes or just shitty plant lol


You know what, I'm going to retract that tired statement. In veg, she was tired, but the minute that flip came she climbed high. The ghost has to be the most og out of all of my cuts. Tall, skinny, lanky, 3 bladed, big stretch. Can't wait for her to finish.


greenghost420 said:


> more crippie pics please


I cut my tester early. Like you, I am anxious to see what she is. Another in flower already but my tester is hanging.

Og look, og smell, minus the lemon. I know she's not at her full potential I cut her at 50 days. I am like a kid near Christmas time with all those presents under the tree.

I'll do a early smoke report as soon as I'm able to. I'll throw some more pics up too.


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> "Definitely the tiredest of the cuts "
> Hey kgp do you thinks cuts get tired?
> I ask because my bro has a 20 + year old strain that is fire if done right but slows way down if you look at her wrong . What do you think tired genes or just shitty plant lol


Oh, and to answer your question, yes, I believe plants can get tired. I think a lot has to do with how it's kept in veg. I've read where Ricky, he original holder of the tk said he cut is losing vigor and yield as the years go bye.

It's sad that no one has ever made a seed that can compete, or hold most all he original traits.

Someday I tell you. I'm going to go for it. I just need to find the right parent stock. Do an og ibl that doesn't herm. 

Maybe try and s1 my favorite og and see what it does. Some of the highest quality cuts are supposedly s1 of the ghost. It's worth a shot. I don't greenthumbs ghost s1s are legit. I could be wrong but sampling it didn't seem right.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

kgp said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, yes, I believe plants can get tired. I think a lot has to do with how it's kept in veg. I've read where Ricky, he original holder of the tk said he cut is losing vigor and yield as the years go bye.
> 
> It's sad that no one has ever made a seed that can compete, or hold most all he original traits.
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on the use of some kind of afghan plant, perhaps not a pure indica but something from that region?


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Any thoughts on the use of some kind of afghan plant, perhaps not a pure indica but something from that region?


That type of plant would be my first pick on a male to bx to, to get it started.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 29, 2014)

i hope you get some nice trippy effects like andrew describes! i cant wait to here your opinion...


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 29, 2014)

kgp said:


> Chem D
> 
> View attachment 3275403


on that chem. have you had any issues during flower with those leafs that have that broad mite pattern?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

kgp said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, yes, I believe plants can get tired. I think a lot has to do with how it's kept in veg. I've read where Ricky, he original holder of the tk said he cut is losing vigor and yield as the years go bye.
> 
> It's sad that no one has ever made a seed that can compete, or hold most all he original traits.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro like I said its a great cut . I wish I could make it a badass cut lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

kgp said:


> Tk fan leave pics
> 
> View attachment 3262594 View attachment 3262595 View attachment 3262596



Showin off those hairy feet again. lol


----------



## SeedHo (Oct 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Showin off those hairy feet again. lol


lets not start with the hobbit jokes. look at that avatar that is no hobbit.lmfao!


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

A couple pics of animal.


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

TK


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is the glue early in flower.


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is xxx og starting flowering.


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is ghost og


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2014)

TK


----------



## BrennaBrown (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm growing the Cherry bomb strain. As of yet, there really is no cherry smell to them at all.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, sample of crippe for the first time.

Wow! This dude told me it will blow you back.

The best way I can describe it. Only some of you can relate. I've boxed before and been knocked out a time or two. That feeling the next day where you don't know what the fuck is going on and everything is all cloudy.

I smoke a whole joint of og on the reg, I puffed about a quarter of crippy.

Sitting by myself having a conversation in my head.

This shit is super powerful!

@greenghost420

Edit to add, I pulled it early too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 31, 2014)

so glad to hear that homie! i got knocked out once and didnt get that feeling you describe. might have been too young when i was sucker punched tho lol but i have convos with myself all the time in my head so i know that one...


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Tastey lookin kgp


----------



## I dont know (Oct 31, 2014)

@kgp lets hear your take on which you like better the tk or crippy since everyonesmokes over at the farm said the tk wwas the best out of the 3 ogs you asked him about


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2014)

For sure, one thing I can say. You can't compare this crippy with og. It is similar but different. I didn't take her to her potential and this was an early sample. The taste is unique and potent.

But I've got another go at her right now.

Tk is drying. I've got another cut of her flowering now too.

I just secured a cut of sfv from a well known farmer in a trade. Should be here tomorrow.

So the battle for og is;

Tk 
Xxxog 
Ghostog 
Sfvog 
And crippy which I guess fits the category in many ways.


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2014)

I dont know said:


> @kgp lets hear your take on which you like better the tk or crippy since everyonesmokes over at the farm said the tk wwas the best out of the 3 ogs you asked him about


yes and eos seems to have grown every real og cut out there! I value his opinion.


----------



## I dont know (Oct 31, 2014)

Sfv wont leave my stable shes dank. Im going to test the BTY, loompas hb, tk and the florida kush (cut which the cookie was made from)


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2014)

I dont know said:


> Sfv wont leave my stable shes dank. Im going to test the BTY, loompas hb, tk and the florida kush (cut which the cookie was made from)


Nice line up! Been eyeballing the bty for a while!


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2014)

Feel free to post anytime


----------



## I dont know (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks @kgp, i have a few more ogs also like cdubs faceoff, L13 and skywalker the real deal cut, 818 to name a few others.


----------



## kgp (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm convinced that the tk cut I got is not legit. Pretty good high, taste is ok. Smell is slight fuel.

I'm doing one more run but I smelled both ghost and tk and the ghost is so loud, pure pinesol funk. I can't even smell the tk after smelling the ghost.

From everyone with both cuts who can say the tk is stronger than ghost. I obviously don't have it.

The ghost cut brings back the smell of og I had long ago.

I've been cracking beans for years of og crosses. No cross from any cut, from any breeder can reproduce what I'm smelling.

I think I may have found the one. Sfv is in the cloner. The guy in California I got it from says it's the one.

I got a cut of sfv from midwests best in Ann arbor a couple years back which was a fake also. Which kind of put me off on it. The guys pics of sfv look totally different than the cut I had.

About time I got some legit og back in my life.


----------



## I dont know (Nov 5, 2014)

That blows that the Tk was a fake. It has happen to everyone at one point. 

Ghost is really fire. its up amongst the best of ogs. 

But yea the og hybrids from seed cant match the clone onl. Ogs


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

kgp said:


> I'm convinced that the tk cut I got is not legit. Pretty good high, taste is ok. Smell is slight fuel.
> 
> I'm doing one more run but I smelled both ghost and tk and the ghost is so loud, pure pinesol funk. I can't even smell the tk after smelling the ghost.
> 
> ...


Dude I give you credit. A man on a mission who deals with bullshit, but continues on. Fakes have what turned me off to cuts and I prefer to network and try to get things from people who know their gear. You are far more patient in dealing with bullshit than I would be. Still kinda sad your Bubba didn't work out, still the one cut I'd actually make am effort to obtain


----------



## kgp (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude I give you credit. A man on a mission who deals with bullshit, but continues on. Fakes have what turned me off to cuts and I prefer to network and try to get things from people who know their gear. You are far more patient in dealing with bullshit than I would be. Still kinda sad your Bubba didn't work out, still the one cut I'd actually make am effort to obtain


Thanks man, and yes, it's frusterating for sure. 

My mom always told me, you'll never win the lottery if you never play.

She was right. You've got to pay to play. I've got burnt several times. But I've also got some of my best plants ever through a trade. 

I've found money doesn't buy elite cuts. Having good friends does. Also when you score something really good, you have no problem trading it for something of equal value.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

kgp said:


> Thanks man, and yes, it's frusterating for sure.
> 
> My mom always told me, you'll never win the lottery if you never play.
> 
> ...


Ever since I started growing I've kept a low profile despite being legal. Met people off boards and at a non cannabis farmers market (note to self, if ever in need of cannabis in a new location farmers markets are full of cannabis lovers). I just hate getting got and while I've got limits on what I'd spend on a clone only, even trades from fellow growers of plants they like and respect can be fun too.

The lottery for me has shit odds, only gamble I do is in stocks. An educated gamble is always better than a sheer numbers gamble


----------



## kgp (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm with you. I try and do my research before investing time or money. Usually if it's too good to be true, it probably is.

I'll post pics of the tk. It looks spot on.

Got it from sunshine state seed co which seemed to be reputable.

Just no og stink. 

Gets me high, and is a great plant, but I just don't think it is what it is.

After is run she's going in the compost pile of she doesn't start stinking fast .


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 5, 2014)

gotta pay to play. but like you said, good friends never charge much! cant beat a good trade with a good friend....


----------



## kgp (Nov 9, 2014)

PIcs of the ghost cut. Smelling oh so good. Intense pinesol.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Nov 9, 2014)

Ghost


----------



## Mr Roboto (Nov 9, 2014)

Face Off (CDub)


----------



## Mr Roboto (Nov 9, 2014)

Skywalker


----------



## cannakis (Nov 9, 2014)

Sticky Lungs said:


> Mothership...outta Asheville, NC. Super fruity, danky smelling with hints of skunk.


Nice I love this! My home State! Where did you get it?!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just finished my first run of Gorilla Glue and took a little quick-dry sample. It's quite potent..... a little more sativa buzz than I was expecting. I took it down at 66 days. Easy to trim, lots of trichomes, good yield. I don't particularly care for the smell and taste of it, but those are both very subjective.
> 
> I had an issue with some bagged soil that I used for a top-dress that ended up causing the plants to yellow up over night (and killed a whole tray of clones) so I'm in the process of running a couple more cuts before deciding if I'm keeping her or not. First impression is that it's pretty good.


Damn that sucks! Haha was it that ocean forest?!


----------



## kgp (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr Roboto said:


> Ghost View attachment 3290334 View attachment 3290335


Looks on point. How long do you take her to? The full 70?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr Roboto said:


> Ghost View attachment 3290334 View attachment 3290335





kgp said:


> PIcs of the ghost cut. Smelling oh so good. Intense pinesol.
> 
> View attachment 3290305 View attachment 3290306


Either of you have a cut you wanna send my way?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## I dont know (Nov 9, 2014)

Gotta love my ogs.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Nov 9, 2014)

kgp said:


> Looks on point. How long do you take her to? The full 70?


Yes I usually take all the og's to 70


kmog33 said:


> Either of you have a cut you wanna send my way?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I've had this ghost cut for a while now and just picked up another cut of the ghost directly from orgnkid about a week ago. He just released the cut again so I am sure someone will have the cut in your area really soon.


----------



## kgp (Nov 10, 2014)

From the looks of Instagram the market is flooded with ghost cuts. And straight from the source. Doesn't get much better.

I recently got s cut of sfv, can't wait to compare the two.


----------



## crossfade69 (Nov 10, 2014)

BtyGSCBTY OG GSC PINEAPPLE OG PURPLE GORILLA CHEMCON AND TANGIE clones


----------



## kgp (Nov 15, 2014)

ghost


----------



## kgp (Nov 15, 2014)

gg4


----------



## kgp (Nov 15, 2014)

forum


----------



## getsmacked (Nov 24, 2014)

i also love my cdub face off og. Idk how it gets any better. Been working with it over a year now. Dozens of batches. Every batch. Every bowl amazes me. Both in flavor and high. Amazing stuff. Yeild is perdy good too. I average 5-6 O a tree. Upwards of 14 O. I've ran a couple other clone only strains. Pinks cloud and golden goat. Gg was good. Pinks just wasn't potent enough. Looked and smelled good. Running p91 now. Legit cut. Hopefully it likes me. FO does hah. Coco/dwc


----------



## I dont know (Nov 24, 2014)

Love my CDuB faceoff cut. Got it from him directly.


----------



## getsmacked (Nov 24, 2014)

I love mine more. Lol. So did I.


----------



## excuse thi highness (Nov 24, 2014)

kg broham we need to speak even more I'm in michigan I'm a breeder genius seeds. I have kk seeds coming


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude I give you credit. A man on a mission who deals with bullshit, but continues on. Fakes have what turned me off to cuts and I prefer to network and try to get things from people who know their gear. You are far more patient in dealing with bullshit than I would be. Still kinda sad your Bubba didn't work out, still the one cut I'd actually make am effort to obtain


Tell me about it guy. So many fake cuts around here. I'm very lucky that I have a buddy who is a good source for at least the BC well knowns. Good luck finding GSC/OG around here though. Lots claim, very few are legit.

I just picked up Romulan from same guy. As well as his SLH and I got back my favorite phenotype of Black Widow. I'm very happy today. Also excited to see my Ghost OG x Tuscon Haze's are loving life.


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> The Buddha Tahoe OG all has 3 finger sets too! at least the ones in my garden


dude my buddha throws out HUGE fat indica 9 fingered leaves…. I germinated her from Cali Con best plant I've ever smoked / grown.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 25, 2014)

Grojak said:


> dude my buddha throws out HUGE fat indica 9 fingered leaves…. I germinated her from Cali Con best plant I've ever smoked / grown.


I have similar leaves on my bts 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

*Have:*

Chem 4
Strawberry Cough
Purple Urkle
Black Cherry Soda
GSC Forum
Harlequin
ATF
pre 2003 Sensi Star indica
getting GG4 over the holiday
*Looking For:
*

Black Afghani (Nor Cal heirloom)
Deathstar
NL 5
Chem D
Big Sur Hollyweed


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I have similar leaves on my bts
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Yours looks a lot like a sativa cut that folks are passing around here… (mine stays close to me only 1 other has her now) I don't have any full plant photos but I think you can see tell here how big and fat her leaves are.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 25, 2014)

TK is a tuff one to find since those swampboys crew keep her pretty locked down...

Most that have "TK" are probably rocking the s1 cut org. from Krome... Still insanely dank and hard to come by.

Cuts in the treehouse

Black Cherry Soda
Pinesoul- bodhi cut
Good medicine- bodhi cut
Chocolate Trip- Katau cut
SFV OG
BSHW- Lem's cut
Gorilla Glue #4

Hopefully soon:

Colorado Flo
Org bubba


----------



## excuse thi highness (Nov 25, 2014)

can one of you fellas assist with the gsc forums cut got plenty to trade I'm trying to breed her and stabilize on behalf of genius seeds


----------



## excuse thi highness (Nov 25, 2014)

I have gg#4


----------



## excuse thi highness (Nov 25, 2014)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hey all ,
> Looking for gg#4 , cherry pie, sunset sherbert, grape ape clone only. Anyone?


I have gg#4


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Just a heads up....

I'd take the trading of clones talk to private message. Not allowed to discuss that openly. This thread will get locked otherwise


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> TK is a tuff one to find since those swampboys crew keep her pretty locked down...
> 
> Most that have "TK" are probably rocking the s1 cut org. from Krome... Still insanely dank and hard to come by.
> 
> ...


Colo Flo don't be stingy Doc!!  BSHW you strain hoarder didn't you see that up on my list, I know I know you gave Lem your word I'm sure… You flower the BCS yet? Such a beautiful plant, getting ready to pollinate her with my blue satellite… those beans probably won't make it out of WA state before their all claimed.


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just a heads up....
> 
> I'd take the trading of clones talk to private message. Not allowed to discuss that openly. This thread will get locked otherwise


ahhh I thought you were cool… you a narc?


j/k


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Nov 25, 2014)

Clone only cuts I have:

OG Limited (pinkhouse blooms)
Charlie Sheen Og (Green Crack x Blue Dream x Og)
Temple Flo (Dj Shorts hand selected Flo aka Colorado Flo this cut is all over Denver)
Colorado Tangerine (aka Tange its Temple Flo X Grapefruit)
Panama Punch (The Clinic)
SFV Og
Big buddah Tahoe
Shire (Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze)
Deathstar (ESCD x Sensi Star)
Wifi Og #3 (Raskels selected Whitefire)

Just got a GSC forum cut that I am the most excited for.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 25, 2014)

Grojak said:


> Colo Flo don't be stingy Doc!!  BSHW you strain hoarder didn't you see that up on my list, I know I know you gave Lem your word I'm sure… You flower the BCS yet? Such a beautiful plant, getting ready to pollinate her with my blue satellite… those beans probably won't make it out of WA state before their all claimed.


I'll let you know when she's in hand homie... Should be to me in the next few weeks. 

Yep, Lem asked me to keep his BSHW private. I'm growing out 2 new reefer man BSHW girls right now along with one BSHW from snowhigh, if I find something nice I'll get her out. 

BCS is looking much nicer than I anticipated, frosty and fruity with a nice yield and color, I hit her with my CBH x a5/mirakel male


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

Fazer1rlg said:


> Clone only cuts I have:
> 
> OG Limited (pinkhouse blooms)
> Charlie Sheen Og (Green Crack x Blue Dream x Og)
> ...


Colorado Tangerine, does that one throw pink pistils? I had a killer cut called tangerine I lost a few years ago that threw pink hairs. Deathstar is on my wish list lol.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Nov 25, 2014)

Grojak said:


> Colorado Tangerine, does that one throw pink pistils? I had a killer cut called tangerine I lost a few years ago that threw pink hairs. Deathstar is on my wish list lol.


It actually looks a lot like the Flo cut thats going around Colorado. Has a lot of pinkish redish coloration. Heres a link of really great pictures of her on icmag. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=267056

Hows that black cherry soda you have? Do the buds turn really purple?


----------



## Grojak (Nov 25, 2014)

Fazer1rlg said:


> It actually looks a lot like the Flo cut thats going around Colorado. Has a lot of pinkish redish coloration. Heres a link of really great pictures of her on icmag. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=267056
> 
> Hows that black cherry soda you have? Do the buds turn really purple?


That does look like what I grew, is she super dark green and lush in veg? I have the black cherry soda, what everyone wants from the Plushberry. I'll dig up a photo.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Nov 26, 2014)

Grojak said:


> That does look like what I grew, is she super dark green and lush in veg? I have the black cherry soda, what everyone wants from the Plushberry. I'll dig up a photo.


Beautiful plant man. Yeah she is very lush and dark green. ill get a good pic of her in veg when the light comes on in a couple hours.


----------



## I dont know (Jan 1, 2015)

Got the F cut in the house now, maybe I should post my list of cuts,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well i let me jump in here i have 
Blue Dream. Dj shorts cut
Blue moonshine from miami
Pre98 Bubba
Cherry pie
Cem 4 this came from harborside and is said to not be real but it is good weed
C99
Ghost train haze


----------



## Milovan (Jan 4, 2015)

I got the GSC Thin Mint cut
both Cherry Pie versions and
Blue Dream are my regs.
I will land GG#4 one day soon as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yea i got gg#4 coming in the spring. HA og and sfv og should be here soon. I would like to give the gsc a go. I still have not even smoked it.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

Grojak said:


> That does look like what I grew, is she super dark green and lush in veg? I have the black cherry soda, what everyone wants from the Plushberry. I'll dig up a photo.


Holy mother of sir pwner, I haven't seen a beauty like this since we traveled to the far east in search of food and brothels.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

For got about this one
2010 dog kush lemon pledge pheno


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i let me jump in here i have
> Blue Dream. Dj shorts cut
> Blue moonshine from miami
> Pre98 Bubba
> ...


Impressive list. I was just telling a buddy that wont make an account on riu that I know some guys with the real deal stuff and instead of popping beans we need to pony up for the trip. I found a link for the forum cut and might be grabbing that soon.


----------



## I dont know (Jan 4, 2015)

Forum cut in my stable


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2015)

I dont know said:


> Forum cut in my stable


Pics?


----------



## I dont know (Jan 4, 2015)

Excuse the low quality pic, shes a frosty lady thats for sure. No filters no flash, 

Here you go shishkaboy


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

I dont know said:


> View attachment 3325543
> 
> Excuse the low quality pic, shes a frosty lady thats for sure


She has that forum cut frost on them leaves, nice job brother looks like you didn't pick her early like most.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Impressive list. I was just telling a buddy that wont make an account on riu that I know some guys with the real deal stuff and instead of popping beans we need to pony up for the trip. I found a link for the forum cut and might be grabbing that soon.


I have driven from fl to cali in 2014 collecting them. Thousands of miles


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2015)

I dont know said:


> View attachment 3325543
> 
> Excuse the low quality pic, shes a frosty lady thats for sure. No filters no flash,
> 
> Here you go shishkaboy


The frost is real.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)

Fazer1rlg said:


> Clone only cuts I have:
> 
> OG Limited (pinkhouse blooms)
> Charlie Sheen Og (Green Crack x Blue Dream x Og)
> ...


like that white fire whould you message me

my list
quang og
yoda alien dog skywalker og aka obi one konobi
tripple platnuim gsc
alien dog head band
oboma kush
oboma fire
alien cookies
hazzy og
tripple platnuim x big black

black cherry coke x tripple platnuim


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have driven from fl to cali in 2014 collecting them. Thousands of miles


Looks like imma be making a few of these trips as soon as I find someone who will gift me some great clone only strains don't mind paying either I know quality costs


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 5, 2015)

Sticky Lungs said:


> Mothership...outta Asheville, NC. Super fruity, danky smelling with hints of skunk.


I want one!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.


I just did some crosses with golden goat\pakistani criticl kush pollen


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone else find the vigor of seeds more appealing than knowing the exacts of what is going to come out?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Anyone else find the vigor of seeds more appealing than knowing the exacts of what is going to come out?


I love seeds but i love putting dank in my seed to start with. Clone onlys can be good for this. Dank in dank out so to speak


----------



## I dont know (Jan 5, 2015)

Theres dank in clone onlys and dank to be found in seeds, so there dank everywhere so to speak.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

I dont know said:


> Theres dank in clone onlys and dank to be found in seeds, so there dank everywhere so to speak.


Well now all clones came from seed didn't they
clones i collect will not stop the hundreds of seeds i pop a year. we still have to find the new clone onlys for this thread right


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I love seeds but i love putting dank in my seed to start with. Clone onlys can be good for this. Dank in dank out so to speak


THat is so true brother, I am running a few clones aside my seeds as well. It is a necessity I suppose for someone who wants dank all the time. If you get some C+ weed your gonna be displeased and would rather smoke one of the clone only ladies. That would be a great frickin way to go about it from henceforth!!!! thanks for making me ponder on it!


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well now all clones came from seed didn't they
> clones i collect will not stop the hundreds of seeds i pop a year. we still have to find the new clone onlys for this thread right


I am working on that too!  I am going to be popping hundreds of seeds in the next year hopefully.


----------



## I dont know (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep new elites to be found. My boy did a 1986 RKS bx that is killer. He also did TriStar(Triangle kush x stardawg illuminati cut) which is phenomenal . So those are some clone onlys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

I want to try some of wbw's stardawg crosses


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Anyone else find the vigor of seeds more appealing than knowing the exacts of what is going to come out?


Once we get that beautiful ladies we gotta clone her. Eventually the seeds will run out, conversely the cutting will lose some vigor. We gotta balance both. Personally I just did a whole breeding test crop, Im going back to the cuttings I have kept. Prolly wont be doing a whole breeding test crop for a while.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

I just got a "like" button, so likes all around! I popped this one called mandarin sweet or something like that (fast version) it was a freebie but the stalk smells like orange peels. I rubbed that baby and I was like oh my god lemme get a bite!


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Once we get that beautiful ladies we gotta clone her. Eventually the seeds will run out, conversely the cutting will lose some vigor. We gotta balance both. Personally I just did a whole breeding test crop, Im going back to the cuttings I have kept. Prolly wont be doing a whole breeding test crop for a while.


Are you commercial or personal? I mean don't even answer that I believe I know the answer and I would totally understand that. But being for personal and I can't bare paying the collective prices, I try a little of everything to keep life poppin.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I just got a "like" button, so likes all around! I popped this one called mandarin sweet or something like that (fast version) it was a freebie but the stalk smells like orange peels. I rubbed that baby and I was like oh my god lemme get a bite!


Sounds tasty. I did make a strain called Kool Aid Kush from a bag seed from some chem line bud from the bronx x with TGA Querkle. The pheno I selected is a querkle dom female. With the kick of her mother. Working on the bx2.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

One of mine
Swamp Wrecked #5


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 5, 2015)

Can't any female plant clone be used to create female seeds?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Can't any female plant clone be used to create female seeds?


Yes but that doesnt guarantee identical phenotype representation.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Can't any female plant clone be used to create female seeds?


Not all will work no. Some will not make pollen and some will not make viable seeds.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 6, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> Yes but that doesnt guarantee identical phenotype representation.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app





Dr.D81 said:


> Not all will work no. Some will not make pollen and some will not make viable seeds.


WOW.Any ideas as to why this is?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> WOW.Any ideas as to why this is?


Because of the way alleles work. Its showing its dominant or recessive traits in a way that you like, but when you force it to herm to make fem seeds youre crossing it with itself so it can either show more recessives or more dominant traits in different ways because you never know which are going to come out. If it carried all doms or all recessives this point would be null and the would all be identical, but thats not how it works. Even though you are crossing it with itself it still technically has male and female parts and two sets of its own genetics crossing so the representation of the phenotypes in the seeds will also vary. You will probably get some that are close but its still kind of a crapshoot.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 6, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> Because of the way alleles work. Its showing its dominant or recessive traits in a way that you like, but when you force it to herm to make fem seeds youre crossing it with itself so it can either show more recessives or more dominant traits in different ways because you never know which are going to come out. If it carried all doms or all recessives this point would be null and the would all be identical, but thats not how it works. Even though you are crossing it with itself it still technically has male and female parts and two sets of its own genetics crossing so the representation of the phenotypes in the seeds will also vary. You will probably get some that are close but its still kind of a crapshoot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I didn't know any of that. Thanks bunches.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> tmv def a good sign u have the D


I gave a bitch the D and she gave me TMV


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 6, 2015)

:O is


ayr0n said:


> I gave a bitch the D and she gave me TMV


 that worse than spider mites!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> :O is
> 
> that worse than spider mites!!!


I doubt it.


----------



## I dont know (Jan 6, 2015)

Spider mites are a walk in the park. Theres other stuff out there that is far worse then spider mites, broad mite for example

At least with spider mites you can see them and know you have them. With the broad mite detection is impossible unless you have a mircoscope. By the time visible detection with the nake eye is possible the damage has been done by the broad mites.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone have ogkb or golden ticket\slymer i would prefer the purple slymer pheno if anyone has it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thanks man, and yes, it's frusterating for sure.
> 
> My mom always told me, you'll never win the lottery if you never play.
> 
> ...


I have a legit bubba if


----------



## Grojak (Jan 6, 2015)

I dont know said:


> Spider mites are a walk in the park. Theres other stuff out there that is far worse then spider mites, broad mite for example
> 
> At least with spider mites you can see them and know you have them. With the broad mite detection is impossible unless you have a mircoscope. By the time visible detection with the nake eye is possible the damage has been done by the broad mites.


BM is the worst Ive encountered, pm, 2 spotted SM, root aphids, gnats I'll take all at once over BM


----------



## REALOGSONLY (Jan 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm convinced that the tk cut I got is not legit. Pretty good high, taste is ok. Smell is slight fuel.
> 
> I'm doing one more run but I smelled both ghost and tk and the ghost is so loud, pure pinesol funk. I can't even smell the tk after smelling the ghost.
> 
> ...


 KGP Dont dout your tk, like to think you have what they call TrueK
but seeing this strain so many times over, diegnoses tired watered down cut mishandled by people


----------



## REALOGSONLY (Jan 7, 2015)

Glad to see your running sour D been missing this strain


kgp said:


> I'm with you. I try and do my research before investing time or money. Usually if it's too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> I'll post pics of the tk. It looks spot on.
> 
> ...


Didnt see this post tk from seed definit compost mitireal


----------



## kgp (Jan 7, 2015)

REALOGSONLY said:


> KGP Dont dout your tk, like to think you have what they call TrueK
> but seeing this strain so many times over, diegnoses tired watered down cut mishandled by people


I no longer have the cut. Trashed her after the second run. Not up to par with other og's.


----------



## kgp (Jan 7, 2015)

REALOGSONLY said:


> Glad to see your running sour D been missing this strain
> 
> Didnt see this post tk from seed definit compost mitireal


no, it was a cut. Not a seed. Regardless, not a keeper.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

I also have this baby. Lemon Skunk. I selected her. Huge resin heads, very oily/turtle waxy texture to the resin. Smells like lemon peel, hazy, spicy undertones. 8-8.5 fast flowering sativa. Leave a scent in the air that lingers forever, like a haze.

Pics old cause I been running crosses. But I'll never get rid of her.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jan 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I was under the impression the Cubans didn't let Crippie out to anyone. Have you grown her out yet?


Seriously Crippie is a Cuban line? I lived in FL I thought they just called all dank bud Crippie but if it is a clone only their are certainly better ones to be had but was good just far from the best I've found better from seed though but who knows? I may have found better than OG, GSC just never tried them have supposedly had some clone only's but I think they where just hustling throwing out names cause they where not all that special except for the headband that was some good weed.

Can't wait till legalization will be the time to separate the men from the boys see just what all the hillbillies like me have in there mother room compared to the west coast clone-only's I could only imagine the plants being hoarded cause we are forced to stay underground and don't know any other growers really I do know of a few but thats just cause they tell people their business and people talk too much. Even had someone trying to get me to rob a growers house and the guy only had 1 1,000 watt light poor dumb bastard I have more than that but guy got robbed anyway. That is why I don't give a fuck I tell nobody my business they all plot on robbing growers every time I've heard of one. lol


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Seriously Crippie is a Cuban line? I lived in FL I thought they just called all dank bud Crippie but if it is a clone only their are certainly better ones to be had but was good just far from the best I've found better from seed though but who knows? I may have found better than OG, GSC just never tried them have supposedly had some clone only's but I think they where just hustling throwing out names cause they where not all that special except for the headband that was some good weed.
> 
> Can't wait till legalization will be the time to separate the men from the boys see just what all the hillbillies like me have in there mother room compared to the west coast clone-only's I could only imagine the plants being hoarded cause we are forced to stay underground and don't know any other growers really I do know of a few but thats just cause they tell people their business and people talk too much. Even had someone trying to get me to rob a growers house and the guy only had 1 1,000 watt light poor dumb bastard I have more than that but guy got robbed anyway. That is why I don't give a fuck I tell nobody my business they all plot on robbing growers every time I've heard of one. lol



I don't think you understand that people in California who stay around do the same shit you hillbillies do. There is a stamp of legality so business can be made in shops but peoples homes are still sacred and up for destruction. All it takes is a nosy neighbor or a trash man to smell the leaves or feel the soil in the bags. Maybe I am not the majority but I sure as hell don't want no trouble.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> no, it was a cut. Not a seed. Regardless, not a keeper.


Your keepers are not the same as other peoples keepers, I got the same problem when running clones , I got high standards.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

[QUOTE/]"Yodaweed, post: 11214835, member: 783417"]Your keepers are not the same as other peoples keepers, I got the same problem when running clones , I got high standards.[/QUOTE]
And different taste in highs and flavors. We all do


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have driven from fl to cali in 2014 collecting them. Thousands of miles


thats dedication! !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2015)

I dont know said:


> Yep new elites to be found. My boy did a 1986 RKS bx that is killer. He also did TriStar(Triangle kush x stardawg illuminati cut) which is phenomenal . So those are some clone onlys.


Cannarodo????


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> thats dedication! !!!


You know it


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2015)

What's the word with the CannaVenture Flamming cookies? Lots of keepers there or ? I saw herbies might be getting a shipment in soon of CannaVenture stuff and I was planning to scoop those.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 9, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What's the word with the CannaVenture Flamming cookies? Lots of keepers there or ? I saw herbies might be getting a shipment in soon of CannaVenture stuff and I was planning to scoop those.


Talk to @greenghost420 about that one. I know he has a keeper lime pheno but I've heard nothing but great stuff about the Flaming Cookies so give her a shot. There are so many Forum crosses. I only have one so far and that's Space Cake from Bodhi and I'll have SinMints soon


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jan 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I don't think you understand that people in California who stay around do the same shit you hillbillies do. There is a stamp of legality so business can be made in shops but peoples homes are still sacred and up for destruction. All it takes is a nosy neighbor or a trash man to smell the leaves or feel the soil in the bags. Maybe I am not the majority but I sure as hell don't want no trouble.


Yeah actually it is crazy out there yall have ripper crews searching for crops every fall I never had a plot ripped off others have but just the ones who talk too much or don't go deep enough.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You know it


Yeah i was talking to ghosy about a road trip to denver for the 4/20 cup lol.. definitely hoping the trip can land me some official cuts mainly a og clone only. Im not picky ill be happy with any official og and do mu work on it from there lol..


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i was talking to ghosy about a road trip to denver for the 4/20 cup lol.. definitely hoping the trip can land me some official cuts mainly a og clone only. Im not picky ill be happy with any official og and do mu work on it from there lol..


You would be safer driving to the bay area and hitting up Elemental Wellness Center or Harborside Health Center. You can find so many different strains it is insane and they are all pest free. I know the past hasn't served both places well with spider mite infestations and root aphids but the clone vendors are using some tough shit to keep the bugs off them for a while. 

I don't think I could bring home a festival plant, it would be like bringing home a girl from a bar... I am too scared.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You would be safer driving to the bay area and hitting up Elemental Wellness Center or Harborside Health Center. You can find so many different strains it is insane and they are all pest free. I know the past hasn't served both places well with spider mite infestations and root aphids but the clone vendors are using some tough shit to keep the bugs off them for a while.
> 
> I don't think I could bring home a festival plant, it would be like bringing home a girl from a bar... I am too scared.


Dont you need your med card for that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dont you need your med card for that?


$60 at the beach


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> $60 at the beach


Doc got the scoop


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Doc got the scoop


Only because i was visiting locals and they told me


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Only because i was visiting locals and they told me


I had a buddy from the east coast go all the way to cali. To oaksterdam school but wasnt able to snag any cuts. I think if I woulda gone with, we woulda found something.
At least he got lessons from Ed Rosenthal


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dont you need your med card for that?


29 bucks right down the street from it, or just call me up lol


----------



## kgp (Jan 9, 2015)

Why drive? A cutting can be sent Cali to Michigan and rooted in a week.

I think small package costs 5-8 bucks..

Much cheaper.. Much less time.... Much safer...

its all about who you know or what you have to trade.

In no way is my post encouraging, condoning, or admitting illegal activities.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Why drive? A cutting can be sent Cali to Michigan and rooted in a week.
> 
> I think small package costs 5-8 bucks..
> 
> ...


true they have the clone shippers now!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> true they have the clone shippers now!


Who needs a clone shipper?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Who needs a clone shipper?


I would like to know how to do this, I am all about spreading love. Mind sending me a pm with how you do the do?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Why drive? A cutting can be sent Cali to Michigan and rooted in a week.
> 
> I think small package costs 5-8 bucks..
> 
> ...


Lol yeah we know whats up but i guess i dont know the right people.

Also in person cash in hand get things done alot quicker ime


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol yeah we know whats up but i guess i dont know the right people.


I think those people are surrounding you, but I just can't point my finger on who  .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think those people are surrounding you, but I just can't point my finger on who  .


Smh i guess im the blind man lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol yeah we know whats up but i guess i dont know the right people.
> 
> Also in person cash in hand get things done alot quicker ime


I agree, like someone said before a good old handshake lowers the chances of getting screwed. Still could, but there's always that risk. It just seems to me that the other options are overall safer, imo. I cannot say I have much experience with those options, but I would think, if things were done well the worst case scenarios would be minimal for either party.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I had a buddy from the east coast go all the way to cali. To oaksterdam school but wasnt able to snag any cuts. I think if I woulda gone with, we woulda found something.
> At least he got lessons from Ed Rosenthal


That's cool he got lessons from Rosenthal. Nonetheless he failed at getting cuts. Just as its easy to score pretty much anywhere you go, where there is a will there is a way. I can't imagine not grabbing cuts from Colorado when I visit this year despite not being a resident. It isn't hard to either pay someone to go in on your behalf or make connections.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I agree, like someone said before a good old handshake lowers the chances of getting screwed. Still could, but there's always that risk. It just seems to me that the other options are overall safer, imo. I cannot say I have much experience with those options, but I would think, if things were done well the worst case scenarios would be minimal for either party.


I never got people not wanting to send. They got it safe.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Smh i guess im the blind man lol.


If we got a statistics major in here we could calculate exactly how many of us would help and then we just guess from there. No harm in that right?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> That's cool he got lessons from Rosenthal. Nonetheless he failed at getting cuts. Just as its easy to score pretty much anywhere you go, where there is a will there is a way. I can't imagine not grabbing cuts from Colorado when I visit this year despite not being a resident. It isn't hard to either pay someone to go in on your behalf or make connections.


OR PLAN AHEAD!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> That's cool he got lessons from Rosenthal. Nonetheless he failed at getting cuts. Just as its easy to score pretty much anywhere you go, where there is a will there is a way. I can't imagine not grabbing cuts from Colorado when I visit this year despite not being a resident. It isn't hard to either pay someone to go in on your behalf or make connections.


Pretty sure you know a few peeps in CO already.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> OR PLAN AHEAD!


I have very little plans when I go visit. I'm doing some job searching and visiting family. I have days to myself and I'll be sourcing cuts and smoking recreationally. I'll be packing boxes and sending myself my findings. Am I worried? Nope, build in plausible denial, pay cash, use aliases and have a fucking pair of balls. Worse case shit gets seized. 

No risk, no fucking reward. I'll be doing what my old care giver did, get duplicates of the same presumed cuts, grow them out, and verify. Tons of cuts can be sent in a box. A couple boxes and $60 or so in shipping, I'll have what I'm looking for. At this point, I'm really not sure. I'll see when I land.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Pretty sure you know a few peeps in CO already.


Same here but I can't include family that ain't in the game.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2015)

Laconte's clone bar sells clones recreationally I believe check them out in Denver.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I have very little plans when I go visit. I'm doing some job searching and visiting family. I have days to myself and I'll be sourcing cuts and smoking recreationally. I'll be packing boxes and sending myself my findings. Am I worried? Nope, plausible build in plausible denial, pay cash, use aliases and have a fucking pair of balls.
> 
> No risk, no fucking reward. I'll be doing what my old care giver did, get duplicates of the same presumed cuts, grow them out, and verify. Tons of cuts can be sent in a box. A couple boxes and $60 or so in shipping, I'll have what I'm looking for. At this point, I'm really not sure. I'll see when I land.


Man i am sorry i was really referring to the guy who went to cali. I am with you where there is a will there is away to drive 28 hours straight both ways so your wife can go back to work in her car you took to save gas if that is what it takes


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2015)

BTW, picked up a great tip for shipping clones. Esp from the States to Canada. Customs in Canada cannot inspect anything under 30g weight w/o a warrant. So send em my way please. 

In all seriousness though, you can ship em in an envelope - take a small woody cut, put it in a ziploc - vacuum seal it. Tape it up tight. Send it during a warm season. Success rates apparently are high this way. Seems like you might want to consider doing something like this rather than drive through the country with the cuts within the states where the laws are assholeish at best.

Not sure what American law says about customs and inspections.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> BTW, picked up a great tip for shipping clones. Esp from the States to Canada. Customs in Canada cannot inspect anything under 30g weight w/o a warrant. So send em my way please.
> 
> In all seriousness though, you can ship em in an envelope - take a small woody cut, put it in a ziploc - vacuum seal it. Tape it up tight. Send it during a warm season. Success rates apparently are high this way. Seems like you might want to consider doing something like this rather than drive through the country with the cuts within the states where the laws are assholeish at best.
> 
> Not sure what American law says about customs and inspections.


That is if the person will do it. Believe me i like them coming to me


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> BTW, picked up a great tip for shipping clones. Esp from the States to Canada. Customs in Canada cannot inspect anything under 30g weight w/o a warrant. So send em my way please.
> 
> In all seriousness though, you can ship em in an envelope - take a small woody cut, put it in a ziploc - vacuum seal it. Tape it up tight. Send it during a warm season. Success rates apparently are high this way. Seems like you might want to consider doing something like this rather than drive through the country with the cuts within the states where the laws are assholeish at best.
> 
> Not sure what American law says about customs and inspections.


I am always down to try new things


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> BTW, picked up a great tip for shipping clones. Esp from the States to Canada. Customs in Canada cannot inspect anything under 30g weight w/o a warrant. So send em my way please.
> 
> In all seriousness though, you can ship em in an envelope - take a small woody cut, put it in a ziploc - vacuum seal it. Tape it up tight. Send it during a warm season. Success rates apparently are high this way. Seems like you might want to consider doing something like this rather than drive through the country with the cuts within the states where the laws are assholeish at best.
> 
> Not sure what American law says about customs and inspections.


Technically they need a warrant but post office generals can open packages in an instance of something is obvious or "can cause harm" or some other such nonsense. Honesty I'd feel safer using a private carrier. They have no reason to give a fuck..

Anyways I'm rambling and high off some new hash I made eating "the ultimate chocolate chip cookies". I don't know if they truly are the ultimate, but they are really fucking good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Technically they need a warrant but post office generals can open packages in an instance of something is obvious or "can cause harm" or some other such nonsense. Honesty I'd feel safer using a private carrier. They have no reason to give a fuck..
> 
> Anyways I'm rambling and high off some new hash I made eating "the ultimate chocolate chip cookies". I don't know if they truly are the ultimate, but they are really fucking good.


And if a package is wet they can open too so dont soak shit. It will not dry out in a box guys lightly wet that is all


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Technically they need a warrant but post office generals can open packages in an instance of something is obvious or "can cause harm" or some other such nonsense. Honesty I'd feel safer using a private carrier. They have no reason to give a fuck..
> 
> Anyways I'm rambling and high off some new hash I made eating "the ultimate chocolate chip cookies". I don't know if they truly are the ultimate, but they are really fucking good.


I mean Canada to the States. They don't need a warrant with customs I don't think. They do in Canada with envelopes under 30g. Yay ounce of freedom. Credit c-ray and/or someone else from ICmag for that info which was verified by myself. Apologies if the accreditation was wrong. 

Speaking of cookies, I just made a batch. Got the recipe from the back of a Costco chocolate chip cookie bag. Damn are they good. Easy to make. Used some cannabutter a buddy gave me instead of non. Just ate 2 - we'll see what's up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I mean Canada to the States. They don't need a warrant with customs I don't think. They do in Canada with envelopes under 30g. Yay ounce of freedom. Credit c-ray and/or someone else from ICmag for that info which was verified by myself. Apologies if the accreditation was wrong.
> 
> Speaking of cookies, I just made a batch. Got the recipe from the back of a Costco chocolate chip cookie bag. Damn are they good. Easy to make. Used some cannabutter a buddy gave me instead of non. Just ate 2 - we'll see what's up.


These are really good cookies!

Yes some small envelopes can pass through under a certain weight. I forgot what the amounts are


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2015)

Just ate 2 more. Feeling some effect but it should be stronger by now for my tastes.


----------



## kgp (Jan 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Just ate 2 more. Feeling some effect but it should be stronger by now for my tastes.


Be careful. I like to think I have a high tolerance. I made medibles a couple times. Half a cookie, an hour later made me non functional. It was too much for me. I guess it all depends on the canna butter. Lasted way took long and was not enjoyable too me at all.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Be careful. I like to think I have a high tolerance. I made medibles a couple times. Half a cookie, an hour later made me non functional. It was too much for me. I guess it all depends on the canna butter. Lasted way took long and was not enjoyable too me at all.


Edibles make me feel like I have been drinking.


----------



## I dont know (Jan 10, 2015)

Edibles fuck me up way too much to where its not enjoyable like kgp said


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Be careful. I like to think I have a high tolerance. I made medibles a couple times. Half a cookie, an hour later made me non functional. It was too much for me. I guess it all depends on the canna butter. Lasted way took long and was not enjoyable too me at all.


Truth

I am not proud of this in any way, but I have had two people go to the ER after not listening to instructions on edibles. They were told to only eat one, and they didn't listen.

Of course nothing was wrong with them, and they weren't dying..... but both thought they were having a stroke and insisted on going. lol Good times


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Truth
> 
> I am not proud of this in any way, but I have had two people go to the ER after not listening to instructions on edibles. They were told to only eat one, and they didn't listen.
> 
> Of course nothing was wrong with them, and they weren't dying..... but both thought they were having a stroke and insisted on going. lol Good times


I can totally see that happening with your skills. Jesus you know how to make some mean fucking, edibles  

Still have a piece of chocolate left, saving it for a rainy day when my back is out of whack. Last time had me giggling in bed like it was the first time, followed by a 6 hour nap.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I can totally see that happening with your skills. Jesus you know how to make some mean fucking, edibles
> 
> Still have a piece of chocolate left, saving it for a rainy day when my back is out of whack. Last time had me giggling in bed like it was the first time, followed by a 6 hour nap.


Yeah, I don't eat them often. I've gotta have shit else to do for a solid 8+ hours or I don't dare take one. I'm pretty happy just smoking a bowl or a little hash


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, I don't eat them often. I've gotta have shit else to do for a solid 8+ hours or I don't dare take one. I'm pretty happy just smoking a bowl or a little hash


Certainly awesome for pain though, without the whole addictive opiate side. But yes, completely debilitating. And here I was not following instructions on dosage  

Most edibles I've found to be weak. Definitely overestimated that one for yours. 

But they really were awesome for when I was in a ton of pain. So I tip my hat to you sir


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If we got a statistics major in here we could calculate exactly how many of us would help and then we just guess from there. No harm in that right?


right about that


shishkaboy said:


> Edibles make me feel like I have been drinking.


Yeah me too it takes awhile to hit lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah me too it takes awhile to hit lol


That's it exactly, and that's why people have bad experiences with them. You don't feel shit about 45 minutes later and think its a good idea to eat more.... Then spend the next 4 hours wishing you didn't eat more. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Certainly awesome for pain though, without the whole addictive opiate side. But yes, completely debilitating. And here I was not following instructions on dosage
> 
> Most edibles I've found to be weak. Definitely overestimated that one for yours.
> 
> But they really were awesome for when I was in a ton of pain. So I tip my hat to you sir


Well, you're always welcome to more. Got some jarred up Peyote Purple (and various new Bodhi gear) that's ready to be sampled too....


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, you're always welcome to more. Got some jarred up Peyote Purple (and various new Bodhi gear) that's ready to be sampled too....


We just may have to touch base, been a while anyways. Granted I'm not a fan of this miserable cold, these single digits are simply stupid!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, you're always welcome to more. Got some jarred up Peyote Purple (and various new Bodhi gear) that's ready to be sampled too....


Peyote purple has caught my eye more than once. What did you think?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Peyote purple has caught my eye more than once. What did you think?


Only packed one bowl of it so far (and liked it), so I'd like to puff on it a bit more before recommending it, but so far I really dig it! It's got a real nice smell after a few days in a jar, and is one of the frostier strains I've seen in a while. The downside is that the yield looks to be a little light, and it tastes like shampoo/hairspray. Not a bad taste to me, but I could see how that would turn someone off


----------



## lilroach (Jan 10, 2015)

I only skimmed through this thread, so if I'm treading on old news please forgive me.

My first clone only strain is the for real Blue Dream that I recently harvested about three weeks ago. I understand it's been around for awhile, but here in upstate NY it's relatively new.

Blue Dream is by far one of the best strains I've grown in the past two years. If you can lay your hands on a real BD clone you are in for a treat. Other than it takes over 2 weeks to root, it's an easy plant to grow, and not a bad yielding strain either.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

lilroach said:


> I only skimmed through this thread, so if I'm treading on old news please forgive me.
> 
> My first clone only strain is the for real Blue Dream that I recently harvested about three weeks ago. I understand it's been around for awhile, but here in upstate NY it's relatively new.
> 
> Blue Dream is by far one of the best strains I've grown in the past two years. If you can lay your hands on a real BD clone you are in for a treat. Other than it takes over 2 weeks to root, it's an easy plant to grow, and not a bad yielding strain either.


You grew the stella right roach? Duck thinks it is the same as what i have, and i know it is legit out of dj shorts grow.


----------



## lilroach (Jan 10, 2015)

I actually got it from Rory420420 but it's the same strain as Ducky's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yea i think most of you guys have grown it


----------



## lilroach (Jan 10, 2015)

A buddy of mine called me after smoking some of mine and told me that three hits got him ripped. It's also now my wife's favorite weed.....and she's smoked all my strains. It's great in a vape.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

lilroach said:


> A buddy of mine called me after smoking some of mine and told me that three hits got him ripped. It's also now my wife's favorite weed.....and she's smoked all my strains. It's great in a vape.


Has been one of my favorites for awhile. I like haze though. I should have some outdoor old timers haze, malawi\mozambiqe x blue dream, and durban x neville's haze this year.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2015)

lilroach said:


> I only skimmed through this thread, so if I'm treading on old news please forgive me.
> 
> My first clone only strain is the for real Blue Dream that I recently harvested about three weeks ago. I understand it's been around for awhile, but here in upstate NY it's relatively new.
> 
> Blue Dream is by far one of the best strains I've grown in the past two years. If you can lay your hands on a real BD clone you are in for a treat. Other than it takes over 2 weeks to root, it's an easy plant to grow, and not a bad yielding strain either.


Being from the east, I m pretty sure I have smoked Strawberry cough before. But if that is a local strain to me, you would think there would be more of that in circulation. It just so boutique when it comes to the A++ varieties. I mean the high times office is here for Pete's sake. Just the loops are very tight. I get it, nobody wants to get busted.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

lilroach said:


> I only skimmed through this thread, so if I'm treading on old news please forgive me.
> 
> My first clone only strain is the for real Blue Dream that I recently harvested about three weeks ago. I understand it's been around for awhile, but here in upstate NY it's relatively new.
> 
> Blue Dream is by far one of the best strains I've grown in the past two years. If you can lay your hands on a real BD clone you are in for a treat. Other than it takes over 2 weeks to root, it's an easy plant to grow, and not a bad yielding strain either.


I'll second that. Never grown the clone only version, but I have smoked it and it is great weed IMO. I have grown a couple crosses of it from seed and loved them both. Currently running bodhi's Dream Lotus and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2015)

If I you had a magical fairy that would grant you one clone wish. What would it be? Its gotta be something that is still around.
If I could pick one and only one clone only, it would be the UK Cheese.
I had got a small teaser when I popped a pack of GHS cheese, and some bx2's form another breeder. But I missed the keeper. Im ready to go to what lengths I have to in a effort to find it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

We know it is in the us too shishkaboy

Shit any clone i guess holland cut of silver bubble, because i have no chance of getting it here it would have to be magic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> If I you had a magical fairy that would grant you one clone wish. What would it be? Its gotta be something that is still around.
> If I could pick one and only one clone only, it would be the UK Cheese.
> I had got a small teaser when I popped a pack of GHS cheese, and some bx2's form another breeder. But I missed the keeper. Im ready to go to what lengths I have to in a effort to find it.


Well mine would be anyone of the original og's .. ghost, Ha-og,larry, Sfv, Tahoe, triangle.

The way you feel about the exo cheese i feel about the ogeez


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well mine would be anyone of the original og's .. ghost, Ha-og,larry, Sfv, Tahoe, triangle.
> 
> The way you feel about the exo cheese i feel about the ogeez


Yea but you dont need magic for that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Where's the pretty pictures? What are these clone only's I keep hearing about?
> 
> 
> So a friend hear in colorado is having a poker game called poker pound down. 16 people and the entry is an O.
> Winner takes all. Really no place like it in the world.


That sounds like an awesome idea. Might have to borrow that one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but you dont need magic for that


Are you sure because it seems like the magical fairy would be the only way for me to land a cut of og


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Be careful. I like to think I have a high tolerance. I made medibles a couple times. Half a cookie, an hour later made me non functional. It was too much for me. I guess it all depends on the canna butter. Lasted way took long and was not enjoyable too me at all.


I was fine. I really do have crazy tolerance for edibles. I did sleep a lot though.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone growing clone only:
Pink panties
Gsc
Gg4
Cherry pie
Sunset sherbert
Let me know
Thanks


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone growing clone only:
> Pink panties
> Gsc
> Gg4
> ...


Growing GSC thin mint phenotype here.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Pics?


Yodaweed said:


> Growing GSC thin mint phenotype here.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Growing GSC thin mint phenotype here.


Sorry bro, it's not released. Your cool and everything but I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone growing clone only:
> Pink panties
> Gsc
> Gg4
> ...


i have gsc forum cut and gg4. What's up?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

So the only way yo get thin mint is to pop about 500 CC beans and pray


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> So the only way yo get thin mint is to pop about 500 CC beans and pray


No. The only way to get thin mint is from the cookie crew. Swerve don't have that shit. Look at the reports. Not even close to the forum cut. It's a marketing scam. People report that it's good smoke but just cuz it's good doesn't make it gsc or thin mint.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

Cookie crew too is running with the hype. Seeds are going to be out soon. They are not going to give swerve their cut.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> So the only way yo get thin mint is to pop about 500 CC beans and pray


I have swerves cookies. It's haze.
Edit .... And terrible. I flowered out the last clones and wish I just threw it away


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have swerves cookies. It's haze.
> Edit .... And terrible. I flowered out the last clones and wish I just threw it away


It's never too late. Lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

So the cookiefam is going to put out some beans?
I've seen their gsc clone for 2500$ , crazy , if its even real.
Dying to try their sunset


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've had the actual gsc from bay area , fucking great buzz.
Beautiful HARD nugs.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's never too late. Lol


It's the only bud that has a 3 month cure. Lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I've had the actual gsc from bay area , fucking great buzz.
> Beautiful HARD nugs.


The gsc that "came from Cali" to my hood was dense as fuck. No real frost, smelled and tasted amazing. Kushy, minty, cookies . I'm pretty sure it was not the forum cut, no purple.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's the only bud that has a 3 month cure. Lol


I stand corrected.that is too late. Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The gsc that "came from Cali" to my hood was dense as fuck. No real frost, smelled and tasted amazing. Kushy, minty, cookies . I'm pretty sure it was not the forum cut, no purple.


I had some that had some purple to it(the weed was dark,no bright green to it) Was very frosty and taste was earthy and minty with the kush kick. Package said gsc so im guessing it was the forum.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's the only bud that has a 3 month cure. Lol


Is it really that bad? That is a shame i would say hash it or sell it for regs and get it out of tour sight lol.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

My newest addition. SFV OG nothing that came from Cali connection if you didn't know. I've sampled my first run (this is my second) and she is great tasting og that has the classic og funk. I'm going to run her more times for sure. In terms of potency, she's very strong but not coming close to the ghost cut. Ghost is 3x as loud and three times as strong. But, again this was my first run. Fed the same I feed ghost.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's never too late. Lol



What? to get swerved? 

Clonelys I have:

Blue dream
pre98 bubba
Cherry Pie


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

I mix it with my bottom of the jar shake, and smoke it. It smells good, just no kick


wyteberrywidow said:


> Is it really that bad? That is a shame i would say hash it or sell it for regs and get it out of tour sight lol.


mi


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> Sorry bro, it's not released. Your cool and everything but I'm calling bullshit.


Could totally be bullshit and I am cool with that, but that is what I was told it is and the dispensary I got it from has flowers of it and they have a good minty smell. Never tried the clone from cali so can't tell you if its the real deal or not. Clone was purchased from The Healing Canna in Colorado Springs, call them and ask if you need cuts of the girl scout or whatever. I got my golden goat from The Clone Store in Denver.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> Cookie crew too is running with the hype. Seeds are going to be out soon. They are not going to give swerve their cut.


Not until they hype all you guys up and get shittons of undeserved loot for a gimmiked up,sensationalized,underserved bag seed strain that yeilds like shit and basically just looks pretty imo/ime/what I've read...
Ima start the next craze..gonna pop some schwag mexi seeds,grow it real nice,talk a bunch of hype and throw in a cool story,and name it "deez nuts"..this time next year the "testicle fam" will.have everybody wanting "deez nuts" in their bong...
I got a gsc seed,selfed,from a cut..don't know which or care...im gonna cross it with deez nuts and I'll have girl scouts on deez nuts...BWAHAHA..come get some....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

There's a few cookies cuts going around. The rarest is the thin mint. Legend has it, it's held by a small group (like 20-25) people. There's the forum cut, platinum cut, ogkb cut, animal cookies I think there's more too


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

I really just wanna know how the moms I pick stand up next to an elite. I feel like there's plenty of top notch not in main stream circulation.


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 14, 2015)

Some outdoor GSC. Not the best pics but all I took. Plants weren't quite ready but close. They do turn purple late in flower, usually after 8weeks outdoors.


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sticky Lungs said:


> Mothership...outta Asheville, NC. Super fruity, danky smelling with hints of skunk.


 What is the lineage on this one?? Sorry to OP not trying derail the thread just peeked my curiousity with the local.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2015)

rdo420 said:


> What is the lineage on this one?? Sorry to OP not trying derail the thread just peeked my curiousity with the local.


That's what this thread is about. To discuss clone only plant. Not limited to mine. I hope you find the info your looking for!


----------



## TubePot (Jan 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> That's what this thread is about. To discuss clone only plant. Not limited to mine. I hope you find the info your looking for!


How's the crippie cut doing KGP???


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone grown out Flo? I'm interested in that strain any information about it would be great, thank you.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

TubePot said:


> How's the crippie cut doing KGP???


It's in the trash. Mediocre in my book. Strong high, not much taste. Nice and frosty, but in order to find the best, mediocre doesn't cut it. Most expensive cut I've ever had. But that doesn't mean much.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is a pic of crippy


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's in the trash. Mediocre in my book. Strong high, not much taste. Nice and frosty, but in order to find the best, mediocre doesn't cut it. Most expensive cut I've ever had. But that doesn't mean much.


You are such a snob! I mean that in a good way, I like how brutally honest you are on these strains. 

I like your style kgp.


----------



## TubePot (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's in the trash. Mediocre in my book. Strong high, not much taste. Nice and frosty, but in order to find the best, mediocre doesn't cut it. Most expensive cut I've ever had. But that doesn't mean much.


That sucks!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

I've got a hypothetical for you kgp. If you could only keep 5 strains you've come across, which 5 would they be and why?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a hypothetical for you kgp. If you could only keep 5 strains you've
> come across, which 5 would they be and why?


I know it is for KGP but I have my 5

*J-1* : Nice and racy really unique taste that I have only found in one other strain and it was a freebie so I forget its name. 
*Fire OG *: I like it, taste is really piney lemony fuel and super frost on it.
*Agent Orange:* Gotta have an orange in the bunch.
*Godfather Kush: *Had a really great experience growing it and it has 3 really good crosses in it. Grown from clone and seed.
*Super Lemon Haze (More Sativa):* I think with the other 4 this rounds my selection out really well. Although there are better strains out there I haven't grown them so I wouldn't know if I wanted to grow them.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I know it is for KGP but I have my 5
> 
> *J-1* : Nice and racy really unique taste that I have only found in one other strain and it was a freebie so I forget its name.
> *Fire OG *: I like it, taste is really piney lemony fuel and super frost on it.
> ...


Nice. Not sure I'd include all those as clone onlys. But anyone can answer the question. Stipulation is you've grown it, not just smoked it.

Never been overly impressed with anything TGA, but I know people do love it and I can attest they have some of the most consistent flavorful strain I've encountered.

Eta: never grown any clone only. I did have one but accidently killed it (VX) when I apparently over watered it and hadn't taken clones of it yet. Smoked plenty of clone onlys and hope one day to get my hands on a couple. Would really like a good verified OG. Been let down by OG crosses and beans (as far as expressing the genotype of what makes an OG an OG)


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here is a pic of crippy
> View attachment 3332038


Great structure tho, could be used for a breeding project....


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a hypothetical for you kgp. If you could only keep 5 strains you've come across, which 5 would they be and why?


Tough one for sure.

1 ghost og, best plant I've ever had. The high, smell, taste, and potency is unmatched.
2 gorilla glue 4, good yeild, vigor, taste, smell,and super easy to grow.
3 chem d, big Yielder that produced quality smoke
4 killing fields (pink pheno) I wish I would have kept it. Such a unique flavor. Really satisfied my taste for haze.
5 sour d clone I had years back. Great yeild, taste and smell.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Great structure tho, could be used for a breeding project....


i did make a bunch of seeds. I said fuck it the other day and through all the seeds I made in a jar, probably 1000 or so. All different parents, from many years. Now it's my surprise jar when I want to pop a seed. Lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> i did make a bunch of seeds. I said fuck it the other day and through all the seeds I made in a jar, probably 1000 or so. All different parents, from many years. Now it's my surprise jar when I want to pop a seed. Lol


lol I have a similar jar labeled "random" then when I pop seeds I always do 1 random for the fuck of it, got some purty plants from random and theres everything in there from hermied plants seeds , bag seeds, breeder packs, seeds I didn't like so theres no telling what comes from random


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really just wanna know how the moms I pick stand up next to an elite. I feel like there's plenty of top notch not in main stream circulation.


Exactly.how can you claim to have the shit,if you won't let any one have the shit to compare/judge?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Exactly.how can you claim to have the shit,if you won't let any one have the shit to compare/judge?


The good old pepsi challenge.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Exactly.how can you claim to have the shit,if you won't let any one have the shit to compare/judge?


Bro, you seem so bitter? If your ever in west Michigan give me a pm and I'll send you home with some flowers and a good buzz.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really just wanna know how the moms I pick stand up next to an elite. I feel like there's plenty of top notch not in main stream circulation.


I like to think of it like sports and athletes. Take the NFL or NHL for example. You have all these amazing athletes pretty much already considered elites amongst the general populace. They are in a top league of their own. Then out of that bunch you have a group of all stars and MVP's who stand out among the rest. But there's always gonna be that one player that really fucking stands out. THE TRUE ELITE. The Wayne Gretzky's and Michael Jordan's(can you tell I haven't watched sports in decades?), the Tom Brady's, the Sydney Crosby's. The player will reign for years until the next true great one comes along.

No doubt you or I could pick some nice moms but as a personal/hobby grower I just can't imagine being able to compete with selections that some growers and collectives can make from numbers in possibly the thousands. Think of just the bioassay aspect on sampling 100 different plants.

.... but what do I know... I'm just a newb.  I just may never ever even see an elite cut in my life.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

All my buddies have tried them. They speak highly of them after samples. A couple say I grow the best pot they ever had. I tell them "it's not the grower, it's the strain" all I do is grow it. Just like I would any other plant. Just this one is exceptional.

Oh, and my gg4 is given to every one of my friends that grow. For free. Only stipulations are they hand it over to their buddies that grow. For free. 

That's the way that cut was supposed to be distributed, and it is..


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like to think of it like sports and athletes. Take the NFL or NHL for example. You have all these amazing athletes pretty much already considered elites amongst the general populace. They are in a top league of their own. Then out of that bunch you have a group of all stars and MVP's who stand out among the rest. But there's always gonna be that one player that really fucking stands out. THE TRUE ELITE. The Wayne Gretzky's and Michael Jordan's(can you tell I haven't watched sports in decades?), the Tom Brady's, the Sydney Crosby's. The player will reign for years until the next true great one comes along.
> 
> No doubt you or I could pick some nice moms but as a personal/hobby grower I just can't imagine being able to compete with selections that some growers and collectives can make from numbers in possibly the thousands. Think of just the bioassay aspect on sampling 100 different plants.
> 
> .... but what do I know... I'm just a newb.  I just may never ever even see an elite cut in my life.


That is a great analogy. I like it a lot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like to think of it like sports and athletes. Take the NFL or NHL for example. You have all these amazing athletes pretty much already considered elites amongst the general populace. They are in a top league of their own. Then out of that bunch you have a group of all stars and MVP's who stand out among the rest. But there's always gonna be that one player that really fucking stands out. THE TRUE ELITE. The Wayne Gretzky's and Michael Jordan's(can you tell I haven't watched sports in decades?), the Tom Brady's, the Sydney Crosby's. The player will reign for years until the next true great one comes along.
> 
> No doubt you or I could pick some nice moms but as a personal/hobby grower I just can't imagine being able to compete with selections that some growers and collectives can make from numbers in possibly the thousands. Think of just the bioassay aspect on sampling 100 different plants.
> 
> .... but what do I know... I'm just a newb.  I just may never ever even see an elite cut in my life.


Pretty much. If you're popping one bean type gardening, your odds of getting a one in a million strain are quite low i.e. 1/1,000,000. But if you're a large grower popping 100s or even multiple 100s in batches then you're already at 1/10,000 for each hundred beans popped. Much better odds!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> Bro, you seem so bitter? If your ever in west Michigan give me a pm and I'll send you home with some flowers and a good buzz.


Dude no way am I bitter...just agreeing that these peeps wanna hold onto a cut,not let it get passed around,but go on and on about how better it is than anything...
Come to VA..we been doing it better and longer,and we share...
Virginia is for hustlers


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

But,thanks for the offer,eh?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Dude no way am I bitter...just agreeing that these peeps wanna hold onto a cut,not let it get passed around,but go on and on about how better it is than anything...
> Come to VA..we been doing it better and longer,and we share...
> Virginia is for hustlers


Not that I need to stand up for kgp, surely he can do so himself, but from what I've seen and heard, he's a pretty stand up guy. 

Anyone can grow good cannabis. Location doesn't matter. All that matters is a patient grower and awesome genetics.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Not that I need to stand up for kgp, surely he can do so himself, but from what I've seen and heard, he's a pretty stand up guy.
> 
> Anyone can grow good cannabis. Location doesn't matter. All that matters is a patient grower and awesome genetics.


I think so also,never had a bad thing to say about him..dunno why this is brought up tho...Im speaking of those clone mongers that won't share medicine...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Grow in the middle of the desert if location dont matter...you'll see the man coming for miles


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Gg#4 allready here in va..good job,kind,unselfish pot grower,whoever you are


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.


It's actually from Topeka Kansas by a grower that goes by Mr. Dank but it is everywhere in Denver, I live there and it is great one of my favorite sativa's next dream queen aka the original green crack (Carl Sagan cut by Dark Heart Nursery), DHN had to put the "Carl Sagan" cut in the name because of all the copy cats. Cherry Pie is another great clone only, I have had some from Seattle and Denver and both were very dank, no purple at all, there is a debate whether it is GDP x Durban Poison or GDP x OG Kush.

Golden Goat info:
http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/08/cannabis_encyclopedia_strain_review_golden_goat.php

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/golden-goat


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


Gorilla Glue was an accidental strain like Golden Goat: http://darkheartnursery.com/strains/gorilla-glue-4/

My buddy accidentally made fem cross of Goji OG and Green Crack, when harvesting he found about 30 seeds at the bottom of one of the Goji's, he pushed the plants as hard as he could and the Goji hermied and was pollinated with the green crack. he still has yet to pop any of the beans but he is going to, hope he finds a keeper it would be a killer cross.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> It's actually from Topeka Kansas by a grower that goes by Mr. Dank but it is everywhere in Denver, I live there and it is great one of my favorite sativa's next dream queen aka the original green crack (Carl Sagan cut by Dark Heart Nursery), DHN had to put the "Carl Sagan" cut in the name because of all the copy cats. Cherry Pie is another great clone only, I have had some from Seattle and Denver and both were very dank, no purple at all, there is a debate whether it is GDP x Durban Poison or GDP x OG Kush.
> 
> Golden Goat info:
> http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/08/cannabis_encyclopedia_strain_review_golden_goat.php


I know you are right, but you kinda can only get it in Colorado I don't know of any Kansas dispensaries


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Grow in the middle of the desert if location dont matter...you'll see the man coming for miles


Give me a hut with running water and electricity and I'll make it happen


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Give me a hut with running water and electricity and I'll make it happen


Electricity for what? You are in the desert use the sun I'm sure it would be adequate.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Electricity for what? You are in the desert use the sun I'm sure it would be adequate.


True enough but I still would like fans and it can get quite cold in the desert.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> Nice! The same cut that ggg and archive use!


I have some beans of GGG's Golden Gage but I have yet to have popped any of them due to being able to get great clones cutting the grow time down to almost half the time.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Sticky Lungs said:


> Mothership...outta Asheville, NC. Super fruity, danky smelling with hints of skunk.


I've smoked Mothership while visiting some friends going to Appalachian State and it was one of the few strains that made me white out aka turn white and almost pass out but if you have something sweet you will be ok since it is a quick drop in blood sugar, the other strains that made me white were Green Crack/Dream Queen (Carl Sagan cut) and ChemDawg.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I know you are right, but you kinda can only get it in Colorado I don't know of any Kansas dispensaries


you are exactly right about that, kansas has no dispensaries since it is still illegal in that state.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Im really going to have to take a road trip..... I have been wanting the real-deal GSC. I know everyone talks bout it being just hype, but I still can remember the taste of the one and only bowl of it that I smoked 2 years ago. It is the second best tasting smoke I ever had, Cherry bomb being the first. Mmmmmm now I have to go do a CB dab


GSC is good but for growing it is a low yielder and if you grow indoors it is tall and lanky but a great smoke with great taste!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> Gorilla glue # 4
> 
> View attachment 3275395


What is ur opinion of the gorilla glue #4? I have been eyeing it since it came around but all my grow buddies haven't tried it yet. Right now I am running chemdog 4 x 9 and Sour Diesel x 3 indoors all from Dark Heart Nursery, they are already stinky at 3 weeks but what do you expect with a chemdog and sour d grow, super funk dank.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat !View attachment 3282844


LED grow? It looks good so far man!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> Ghost View attachment 3290334 View attachment 3290335


very nice, great foxtail on the one pic! I know its not clone only but has anyone grown chernobyl and got the blood wreck pheno? Its rare but me and a buddy have got the pheno twice and another weird chernobyl pheno we call Dracule due to its black look, I love chernobyl it is easy to grow and potent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pretty much. If you're popping one bean type gardening, your odds of getting a one in a million strain are quite low i.e. 1/1,000,000. But if you're a large grower popping 100s or even multiple 100s in batches then you're already at 1/10,000 for each hundred beans popped. Much better odds!


This is why i pop so many seeds. I have two strains of my own that i will put up to my clone onlys, and above many i have smoked. KGP i am down for a road trip hell i have people that way already


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Only one clone only strain in these pics but I have some GGG, Bodhi, TGA Subcool, and Dream Queen which is the Green Crack clone only.
Road kill Unicorn
Green Crack
Chernobyl
Pressed Hash of all strains 
and some Mountain Temple Nugs
the blood wreck pheno, can't see the black from all the frost.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm lucky I use to live SF and recently moved to Denver and my buddy sends me cuts from DHN through the mail, DHN is, to my knowledge, clone only strains and his clones are huge with nice white laces.

Correction not all clones are clone only like the TGA strains.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Being from the east, I m pretty sure I have smoked Strawberry cough before. But if that is a local strain to me, you would think there would be more of that in circulation. It just so boutique when it comes to the A++ varieties. I mean the high times office is here for Pete's sake. Just the loops are very tight. I get it, nobody wants to get busted.


I thought Strawberry Cough was from the Seattle area, no?

Sorry for blowing up the thread but I love the subject of clone only strains.

You guys have some really nice herb pics on here and I have enjoyed looking at all of them.

Happy growing all!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm lucky I use to live SF and recently moved to Denver and my buddy sends me cuts from DHN through the mail, DHN is, to my knowledge, clone only strains and his clones are huge with nice white laces.


I was checking out there site last weekend. Nice site and nice selection of clones.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was checking out there site last weekend. Nice site and nice selection of clones.


I have a pic on the dream queen page and the chernobyl page of that site. DHN is very very well respected in the bay area!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have a pic on the dream queen page and the chernobyl page of that site. DHN is very very well respected in the bay area!


Now if i didnt have to drive 2000 miles to get there


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I thought Strawberry Cough was from the Seattle area, no?


It was my understanding that Kyle Kushman made that upstate ny or Connecticut. It was definitely on the east coast tho.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It was my understanding that Kyle Kushman made that upstate ny or Connecticut. It was definitely on the east coast tho.


Good to know, I have no problem being corrected because I hate saying stuff to people and being totally wrong. I have a good friend in Seattle and he has grown the shit out Strawberry Cough in its heyday and it was super stinky and sweet as well with huge nugs about the size of your forearm and it was all indoor grown.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

So what is everyone smoking on now? Myself, cherry pie, picked up some at the dispensary here in Denver, after I had it from Seattle I had to get some more, I have a little bit of Green Crack left and before that was Platinum OG

To keep your herb at the right moisture try some of these boveda packs, the 62's are for herb. It is great for curing and storing your herb to keep it from drying out. They are gel packs and work amazingly!

http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like to think of it like sports and athletes. Take the NFL or NHL for example. You have all these amazing athletes pretty much already considered elites amongst the general populace. They are in a top league of their own. Then out of that bunch you have a group of all stars and MVP's who stand out among the rest. But there's always gonna be that one player that really fucking stands out. THE TRUE ELITE. The Wayne Gretzky's and Michael Jordan's(can you tell I haven't watched sports in decades?), the Tom Brady's, the Sydney Crosby's. The player will reign for years until the next true great one comes along.
> 
> No doubt you or I could pick some nice moms but as a personal/hobby grower I just can't imagine being able to compete with selections that some growers and collectives can make from numbers in possibly the thousands. Think of just the bioassay aspect on sampling 100 different plants.
> 
> .... but what do I know... I'm just a newb.  I just may never ever even see an elite cut in my life.


Excellent analogy, but I would like to add that there are also babies being born that would destroy jordan. Its evolution. Before jordan there was a different greatest ever. I totally agree that there will always be the cream of the crop, but there are plenty of street ballers that will never make it to the league that would give some good competition for the ring. Even jordan was a bagseed at one point.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> All my buddies have tried them. They speak highly of them after samples. A couple say I grow the best pot they ever had. I tell them "it's not the grower, it's the strain" all I do is grow it. Just like I would any other plant. Just this one is exceptional.
> 
> Oh, and my gg4 is given to every one of my friends that grow. For free. Only stipulations are they hand it over to their buddies that grow. For free.
> 
> That's the way that cut was supposed to be distributed, and it is..


I really like this policy for clones. I have never had one, but if I did thats how I would handle it. Imagine the resentment that can be built up if u gave someone a cut, they changed the name and started selling it. My policy would be to keep the name the same, and spread the love the same way it was spread to you.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Simply be ethical in all your dealings, both business and personal. It isn't a hard ethos to follow. There will always be bad actors, but just because some one wrongs you, is it right for you to wrong someone else?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Good to know, I have no problem being corrected because I hate saying stuff to people and being totally wrong. I have a good friend in Seattle and he has grown the shit out Strawberry Cough in its heyday and it was super stinky and sweet as well with huge nugs about the size of your forearm and it was all indoor grown.


I have been looking to get some strawberry fire alien from og rascal


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Excellent analogy, but I would like to add that there are also babies being born that would destroy jordan. Its evolution. Before jordan there was a different greatest ever. I totally agree that there will always be the cream of the crop, but there are plenty of street ballers that will never make it to the league that would give some good competition for the ring. Even jordan was a bagseed at one point.


I completely agree. That is what I was trying to say with "The player will reign for years until the next true great one comes along." It's totally possible but smaller chance to find that elite the less beans you pop. Mathematically though it's possible on the 1st bean. 

All of this makes me wonder. How many potential amazing clone only strains have existed out there and were simply a bean popped and grown, never cloned and smoked to the gods? Probably many a legendary individuals came and went just like that.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

lilroach said:


> A buddy of mine called me after smoking some of mine and told me that three hits got him ripped. It's also now my wife's favorite weed.....and she's smoked all my strains. It's great in a vape.


Your wife has good taste, I only vape my cannabis, it makes the herb last longer and IMO gives a stronger stone and better taste plus you can keep the vape poo and make butter once you get about an ounce. I use the arizer solo and love it, i get huge vape clouds like a volcano.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> So what is everyone smoking on now? Myself, cherry pie, picked up some at the dispensary here in Denver, after I had it from Seattle I had to get some more, I have a little bit of Green Crack left and before that was Platinum OG
> 
> To keep your herb at the right moisture try some of these boveda packs, the 62's are for herb. It is great for curing and storing your herb to keep it from drying out. They are gel packs and work amazingly!
> 
> http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/


Alligator kush and swamp wrecked

Cherry pie, bubba kush, cem 4 and blue dream are sitll vegging, and i am finally getting a areo cloner so i can stop killing my clones. I will have the vrert room ready to chop in two weeks


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Alligator kush and swamp wrecked
> 
> Cherry pie, bubba kush, cem 4 and blue dream are sitll vegging, and i am finally getting a areo cloner so i can stop killing my clones. I will have the vrert room ready to chop in two weeks
> 
> View attachment 3332325


I kind of pride myself on all the research I do on strains and growing but I have never heard of Swamp Wrecked or Alligator Kush, what is the lineage of those strains?


----------



## lilroach (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm running G13's Pineapple Express, Golden Goat X PCK, Blue Dream, Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon (highly recommend), Female Seeds C99, Thunder Express, and a few others I can't remember at the moment.

They are all great strains.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sure it's not a fever you're running? Get better yet?


lilroach said:


> I'm running G13's Pineapple Express, Golden Goat X PCK, Blue Dream, Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon (highly recommend), Female Seeds C99, Thunder Express, and a few others I can't remember at the moment.
> 
> They are all great strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I kind of pride myself on all the research I do on strains and growing but I have never heard of Swamp Wrecked or Alligator Kush, what is the lineage of those strains?


They are mine and i am just now getting the swamp wrecked out to other growers
Swamp wrecked is purple wreck crossed to my og kush
Alligator kush is my og kush crossed to a male i got from a sack of blue dream and i think was Blue Dream x vanilla kush


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Which one was the keeper swamp wrecked?


Dr.D81 said:


> They are mine and i am just now getting the swamp wrecked out to other growers
> Swamp wrecked is purple wreck crossed to my og kush
> Alligator kush is my og kush crossed to a male i got from a sack of blue dream and i think was Blue Dream x vanilla kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Which one was the keeper swamp wrecked?


I have the #7,#5,#2 saved 7 is my favorite right now, but #2 has the same pine sol funk just goes longer. The #5 is the burnt rubber one. You will see the #7,#5 and like a cherry pie at some point in the spring maybe like a super lemon og too


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have a pic on the dream queen page and the chernobyl page of that site. DHN is very very well respected in the bay area!


DHN is an awesome clone nursery, they have a lot of amazing cuts. GDP, Ghost OG, Fire OG, Purple Caddy, Chernobyl, J-1, whole bunch of other shit. I have grown all of those except the ghost. I need to get a cop on that to see if I like it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> DHN is an awesome clone nursery, they have a lot of amazing cuts. GDP, Ghost OG, Fire OG, Purple Caddy, Chernobyl, J-1, whole bunch of other shit. I have grown all of those except the ghost. I need to get a cop on that to see if I like it.


I'm growing out some of their cuts right now. Grape Ape, The White, Skywalker OG, and GSC.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm growing out some of their cuts right now. Grape Ape, The White, Skywalker OG, and GSC.


Thats the forum cut right?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Man I wish somebody would spread any of these in NC. It's so hard to source these if you ain't in the right state and don't know people. Glad to see GG4 made its way to Viginia. Hopefully it'll cross the line and I get my hands on her. It's that Chernobyl that DHN sells the Golden Ticket aka Slymer pheno? Sure was pretty and looked a lot like her. I'm gonna be at the Cup in Denver so if anybody's gonna be there and knows the ins and out on the legit clones let me know. Trying to get some to take back with me


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I wish somebody would spread any of these in NC. It's so hard to source these if you ain't in the right state and don't know people. Glad to see GG4 made its way to Viginia. Hopefully it'll cross the line and I get my hands on her. It's that Chernobyl that DHN sells the Golden Ticket aka Slymer pheno? Sure was pretty and looked a lot like her. I'm gonna be at the Cup in Denver so if anybody's gonna be there and knows the ins and out on the legit clones let me know. Trying to get some to take back with me


Come get it...can arrange to leave it behind a rest area....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I wish somebody would spread any of these in NC. It's so hard to source these if you ain't in the right state and don't know people. Glad to see GG4 made its way to Viginia. Hopefully it'll cross the line and I get my hands on her. It's that Chernobyl that DHN sells the Golden Ticket aka Slymer pheno? Sure was pretty and looked a lot like her. I'm gonna be at the Cup in Denver so if anybody's gonna be there and knows the ins and out on the legit clones let me know. Trying to get some to take back with me


Sounds like Slymer in the description, but I would need to know more of where some of the older cuts come from, I woulndt even care if they are just selections from packs of Cali Connections seeds I just would want to know. Im pretty sure most are official, but the name game is messed up on both ends. They may not really know what they really have. I just dont understand how there could be that many different OG elite cuts they have with lab tests and all. I like transparency and it seems like the descriptions only leave me more confused about which og is the real one. Why are there so many secret sources? Just say "orgnkids cut" It would make everything clearer.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Thats the forum cut right?


Lucky me, I believe it is.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Tough one for sure.
> 
> 1 ghost og, best plant I've ever had. The high, smell, taste, and potency is unmatched.
> 2 gorilla glue 4, good yeild, vigor, taste, smell,and super easy to grow.
> ...


Wow , my best mom is KF pink pheno too. Also have green pheno that smells of petrol. Sannies has great genetics


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Tough one for sure.
> 
> 1 ghost og, best plant I've ever had. The high, smell, taste, and potency is unmatched.
> 2 gorilla glue 4, good yeild, vigor, taste, smell,and super easy to grow.
> ...


Killing Fields eh? I've got a pack of those (F4) that you may have just convinced me to move up the list....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Wow , my best mom is KF pink pheno too. Also have green pheno that smells of petrol. Sannies has great genetics


His exstrema is nt bad ether.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> His exstrema is nt bad ether.



I didn't like it at all. I've heard it was discontinued.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't like it at all. I've heard it was discontinued.


I got it as a clone and it was great stuff just grew to lanky for me.


----------



## kgp (Jan 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Killing Fields eh? I've got a pack of those (F4) that you may have just convinced me to move up the list....


I'm not gonna lie, I'm an og man but the killings fields was one of my all time favorite. Giant calyxes.


----------



## kgp (Jan 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't like it at all. I've heard it was discontinued.


I know we differ on opinion on this but besides one going complete hermie, that shit was super strong, and super tastey. Actually too strong, half a joint and you had no choice but to take a nap. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> I know we differ on opinion on this but besides one going complete hermie, that shit was super strong, and super tastey. Actually too strong, half a joint and you had no choice but to take a nap. Lol


Works wonders for my wifes migraines too


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> I know we differ on opinion on this but besides one going complete hermie, that shit was super strong, and super tastey. Actually too strong, half a joint and you had no choice but to take a nap. Lol


You know.....I have a sack of extrema buds from this past fall - I decided to run all the female heri beans I'd accumulated from Sannie; 2 ea of herijuana and extrema, and a Mad Scientist freebie. I gave most of it out over the holidays, but still have some that I've been meaning to use dry ice on. Here's a somewhat pressed nug from that sack.

 

I'm setting this aside, and will effort to smoke _and enjoy _as much as I can - in solidarity, amigo.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone had the strain Allen Wrench? It's TrainWreck x NYC Diesel, Sativa Dominant.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Tough one for sure.
> 
> 1 ghost og, best plant I've ever had. The high, smell, taste, and potency is unmatched.
> 2 gorilla glue 4, good yeild, vigor, taste, smell,and super easy to grow.
> ...




I have three of those. I'd love a good sour d to go with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Has anyone had the strain Allen Wrench? It's TrainWreck x NYC Diesel, Sativa Dominant.


I was checking that out too. Shit looked nice but was the first i had heard of it. They list it in there premium clones.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Just curious as it seems websites don't include prices and with myself taking a vacation to Colorado this year, would like to know what these types of cuts go for. What seems to be the going rate for quality, legit clones?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 16, 2015)

$9-$15


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> $9-$15


That's for us, for him 25$
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/lacontes-clone-bar-dispensary-adult-use


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Killing Fields eh? I've got a pack of those (F4) that you may have just convinced me to move up the list....


Ull love it. Like 82 days was good for pink pheno


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You know.....I have a sack of extrema buds from this past fall - I decided to run all the female heri beans I'd accumulated from Sannie; 2 ea of herijuana and extrema, and a Mad Scientist freebie. I gave most of it out over the holidays, but still have some that I've been meaning to use dry ice on. Here's a somewhat pressed nug from that sack.
> 
> View attachment 3332801
> 
> I'm setting this aside, and will effort to smoke _and enjoy _as much as I can - in solidarity, amigo.  I'll let you know how it goes.


I got the freebie jackberry x mad scientist going now. Been pleased with their genetics so far


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was checking that out too. Shit looked nice but was the first i had heard of it. They list it in there premium clones.


Premium clones are there big clones you can throw them straight into 12/12


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Just curious as it seems websites don't include prices and with myself taking a vacation to Colorado this year, would like to know what these types of cuts go for. What seems to be the going rate for quality, legit clones?


My buddy sent me 9 Chemdog 4's and 3 Sour d's for $138, so about $11.50 per cut

All from Harborside in Oakland and all Premium DHN cuts. I had just received the cuts that day and put them in my cab/tent, I have a tent inside of a cab.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 16, 2015)

Its going to be a stinky ass grow with chemdog and sour diesel, it already smells like gasoline a bit. I use hydro, Ebb n Flow. I have yet to buy clones in Denver but my buddy is a grower/breeder at a dispensary here and I am sure I could get some cuts from him.

When I get the cuts I put them in the bath tub and dip them in Eagle 20 to kill anything that may be lurking, you have to wear rubber gloves when using eagle 20 or it will burn your skin and it stinks like fuel not very organic but it works very well I never get any mold or pests.

http://www.dowagro.com/turf/products/fungicides/eagle_20ew.htm

I get it from amazon, the pint size, a little goes a long ways.
http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-20-EW-Fungicide-Pint/dp/B004S6ZZFM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421452713&sr=8-1&keywords=eagle+20+fungicide

I use the Lucas method, liquid kool bloom, dry kool bloom and a bit of H2O2 (hydrogen Peroxide)


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 16, 2015)

Just broke out some vintage 2013 BLZ Bud and using Boveda packs it smells and tastes amazing like citrus and spice cake:


 

Some curing Chernobyl and Dream Queen and home made caramels that will blow you away, two is almost to much!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 16, 2015)

One more post and I am done, once again sorry for blowing up the thread but this is one of my favorite bud pics of mine.
My first BLZ Bud grow and it turned out perfect and frosty as fuck:


----------



## Get Mo (Jan 16, 2015)

how did the chernobyl do for you? was thinking of growing some but heard it has extremely low yields. How was the taste and high though? and how long did u take it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My buddy sent me 9 Chemdog 4's and 3 Sour d's for $138, so about $11.50 per cut
> 
> All from Harborside in Oakland and all Premium DHN cuts. I had just received the cuts that day and put them in my cab/tent, I have a tent inside of a cab.
> 
> View attachment 3333039


We should have the same cem 4. That and my cherry pie came from there but i got them from friends in LA i visted.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Sounds like Slymer in the description, but I would need to know more of where some of the older cuts come from, I woulndt even care if they are just selections from packs of Cali Connections seeds I just would want to know. Im pretty sure most are official, but the name game is messed up on both ends. They may not really know what they really have. I just dont understand how there could be that many different OG elite cuts they have with lab tests and all. I like transparency and it seems like the descriptions only leave me more confused about which og is the real one. Why are there so many secret sources? Just say "orgnkids cut" It would make everything clearer.


Yea it does but the pic they have of her up doesn't quite look the one I saw on Instagram. Looks very sativa dom with thin leaves but IG pix looks a lil different. Here she is


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

Get Mo said:


> how did the chernobyl do for you? was thinking of growing some but heard it has extremely low yields. How was the taste and high though? and how long did u take it?


It isn't a huge yielder but descent, I'd say for a 3.5 ft plant you get about an oz of proper buds. The taste is like citrus and pine i really like it. The high is an up Sativa high that is to strong for novice smokers but me and my buddies don't usually have that problem.  I usually try and take the ladies to 70 after 12/12 but since I mainly get cuts I flip them right away and sometimes 80.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

this is my pic on the DHN site for Chernobyl, do you think it is the golden ticket? I made the mistake when I posted it earlier on this site by saying you can't see the black referring to what we call the Dracule pheno but it is the blood wreck pheno. I think we had the temp a little high on that grow, it taco'ed the shit out of the fan leaves.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

I found this interesting list that claims all these strains are clone only, if you see one you know that isn't clone only please point it out, obviously some are missing like cherry pie:


35 Day

84' University of Washington Hashplant

85' Oregon 4-way

Accidental Haze

Aeric 77 Cali-O

Airborne G-13

Afgooey

Albert Walker

Aloha 98 WW

Arcata Trainwreck

Arcata Wreck

Backstage

Banana / Bonanno / Bwananna

BC Hash Plant

Berks

Big Blue Dump Truck

Big Sur Holyweed

Blackberry

Blowfish

BlueMountain Jamacian

Blue Dot (old)

Blue Dot (new)

Blue Velvet

Blueberry Sativa

BR - 13

Bubba Kush

Bubba Kush pre-2001

Bubba Kush mint

Bubble Gum

Bullrider

Cafe Girl

Cali-O Sativa

Catpiss

Champagne

Cheese

Chem. (same as dawg)

Chemo

Cherry Bomb

Cherry Slyder

Coral Reef

Corn

Chocolate Thai

Chocolate trip

Cotton Candy Kush

Cough #1

Cough #2

Crazy Train

Cuddlefish Hash Plant

Cush, (same as green crack)

Dabney Blue

Dank *** Bitch

Dawg (same as chem.)

DHK???s Black Domina

Diesel, Original

DOG

Dogshit

Dumpster

Durban Thai Highflier

Elvis

Emerald Triangle

G-13

Garlic

Ginger Ale

Genius

Gilgarj

GOD

Golden Goat

Golden haze

Grandaddy Purple

Grape Ape

Grapefruit

Gravity

Green Crack, (same as Cush)

Grimm White Widow

Hash Plant #1

Hawaiian Webbed Indica

Herijuana (aka Hero)

High Octane

Hogsbreath

HP13

Humbolt snow


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 17, 2015)

What the hell is big blue dump truck, sounds like a childrens show on pbs airing after sesame place.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What the hell is big blue dump truck, sounds like a childrens show on pbs airing after sesame place.


I have no idea, I will do some research on it.

I found this info: http://buddyscannabis.com/monster-truck

another list:
http://cannabis.wikia.com/wiki/Clone_Only_Strains crap I think it is the same list

No cherry pie again, cherry pie is not cherry kush

Well hell I can't really find any info about the notorious "Big Blue Dump Truck"

And I want to say Green Kush is not the same as Green Crack, jesus do people do their research? It was simply "cush" until apparently Snoop called it green crack which who knows if that is a real story.
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Green_Crack/Clone_Only_Strains/

This is suppose to be the real "Green Crack" 
http://grow-marijuana.com/strain-reviews/dream-queen


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2015)

SFV OG about 20 days to go


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghost OG starting to flower.


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> kgp you got a cut of the big blue dumptruck?


Never heard of it bro. If its a blueberry related strain, I am not too fond of them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Never heard of it bro. If its a blueberry related strain, I am not too fond of them.


What about blueberry yum yum or fruity pebbles? is that stuff even around anymore?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> this is my pic on the DHN site for Chernobyl, do you think it is the golden ticket? I made the mistake when I posted it earlier on this site by saying you can't see the black referring to what we call the Dracule pheno but it is the blood wreck pheno. I think we had the temp a little high on that grow, it taco'ed the shit out of the fan leaves.
> 
> View attachment 3333484


The pic you posted is different I think from the site pic. It's not the one you posted above but the one you posted above looks very similar to the Golden Ticket pheno just didn't get that dark coloring in the pix I posted off IG and I'm sure that's from the heat stress you dealt with. Dial her in bro and then we will be able to tell but as you can see from the pix I posted above she's a frost machine and makes it all on the fans but it's looking very familiar. I hope it is cus a few of us was gonna pheno hunt for this girl and pass her out but if they have her no need to do the hunt


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What about blueberry yum yum or fruity pebbles? is that stuff even around anymore?


Fruity Pebbles produced some of the most amazing colors when ripe.

I love fruity strains, the smell and the look/bag appeal. Especially when it smells like starburst like lemon skunk, one of my favorite as far as smell goes.

yeah that list can go on and on and who knows what clone only strains have been created in the last month.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I found this interesting list that claims all these strains are clone only, if you see one you know that isn't clone only please point it out, obviously some are missing like cherry pie:
> 
> 
> 35 Day
> ...


That list missing a lot. There's a lot of crosses that are being added on that list plus I don't see some legends like Lemon G13 and Deathstar. I see Dumpster on there Goji has a few phenos that are considered elite. There's a lot more that can go on that list


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What about blueberry yum yum or fruity pebbles? is that stuff even around anymore?


Yes it is still around Jaws works it but I think he's done with it but still breeding with a special male of it. Sub Rosa is also working the line. He released on Firestax a month back and I've been waiting for another release. Dankonomics are working with it too so hopefully there will be some more chances to grab some. May have a couple cuts of this soon so be patient bro. I'm never stingy


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The pic you posted is different I think from the site pic. It's not the one you posted above but the one you posted above looks very similar to the Golden Ticket pheno just didn't get that dark coloring in the pix I posted off IG and I'm sure that's from the heat stress you dealt with. Dial her in bro and then we will be able to tell but as you can see from the pix I posted above she's a frost machine and makes it all on the fans but it's looking very familiar. I hope it is cus a few of us was gonna pheno hunt for this girl and pass her out but if they have her no need to do the hunt


I took my pic straight off the site, I sent it in and DHN posted it. I mean I took it off the site today but sent it in to DHN months ago and I grew it, yeah I know we had the temps to high but the green crack that was growing with it took the higher temps and sometimes we push the shit out of them to get the best we can.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I took my pic straight off the site, I sent it in and DHN posted it. I mean I took it off the site today but sent it in to DHN months ago and I grew it, yeah I know we had the temps to high but the green crack that was growing with it took the higher temps and sometimes we push the shit out of them to get the best we can.


I understand bro. Some strains just love heat more than others but I say try running her with normal temps to see what you get outta her


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That list missing a lot. There's a lot of crosses that are being added on that list plus I don't see some legends like Lemon G13 and Deathstar. I see Dumpster on there Goji has a few phenos that are considered elite. There's a lot more that can go on that list


Goji OG is a tough one to grow, if you are a novice at growing I would suggest you wait to run the Goji so you don't kill a great strain.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I understand bro. Some strains just love heat more than others but I say try running her with normal temps to see what you get outta her


Oh I have and got different phenos but all the chernobyl I have ran has always been, as you say, frost monsters.

I will try and locate some of my chernobyl pics, we had a mother of her and did about 8 runs in a row so I am loaded with chernobyl, I donate it sometimes to low income patience and they can give a donation if they like but we don't require it.

I found a good pic of a few CH ladies stacking and getting frosty, zoom in on this pic and look at the stacks in-between the nodes, I love this plant/strain!:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have two Goji f2 i am about to make some f3 beans from


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have two Goji f2 i am about to make some f3 beans from


You I know are not a novice grower, if you can breed and do it well like you have you obviously know what you are doing. I have yet to create my own strain but I have a mentor now so maybe in a year or so.

my mentors accidental Goji OG x Green Crack results in some keepers!

could use some testers if interested.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Goji OG is a tough one to grow, if you are a novice at growing I would suggest you wait to run the Goji so you don't kill a great strain.


Yea I've heard about that one being tough and I saw that over at SinCity with a test grow. Very finicky but I'm no novice so I think I can handle her lol



mdjenks said:


> Oh I have and got different phenos but all the chernobyl I have ran has always been, as you say, frost monsters.
> 
> I will try and locate some of my chernobyl pics, we had a mother of her and did about 8 runs in a row so I am loaded with chernobyl, I donate it sometimes to low income patience and they can give a donation if they like but we don't require it.
> 
> ...


Well if you have many phenos of her I'm sure you prolly have her and just didn't know. I don't know too much about her but people say she taste like lime slurpee. Gonna snag one of these since I have a connect on clones. Hopefully it is her if not not gonna trip. Your a great man to donate stuff to be needy. Big ups to you


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've heard about that one being tough and I saw that over at SinCity with a test grow. Very finicky but I'm no novice so I think I can handle her lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have many phenos of her I'm sure you prolly have her and just didn't know. I don't know too much about her but people say she taste like lime slurpee. Gonna snag one of these since I have a connect on clones. Hopefully it is her if not not gonna trip. Your a great man to donate stuff to be needy. Big ups to you


I have no doubt you could handle her


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes it is still around Jaws works it but I think he's done with it but still breeding with a special male of it. Sub Rosa is also working the line. He released on Firestax a month back and I've been waiting for another release. Dankonomics are working with it too so hopefully there will be some more chances to grab some. May have a couple cuts of this soon so be patient bro. I'm never stingy


Working on the fruity pebbles? When I was around 19 I remember getting a nug of fruity pebbles and it was the colors of the rainbow no lie looks like it was photoshopped in real life. Havent seen it since.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Working on the fruity pebbles? When I was around 19 I remember getting a nug of fruity pebbles and it was the colors of the rainbow no lie looks like it was photoshopped in real life. Havent seen it since.


@Dr.Amber Trichome grew it out about two years ago


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Some goji f2 buds


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Working on the fruity pebbles? When I was around 19 I remember getting a nug of fruity pebbles and it was the colors of the rainbow no lie looks like it was photoshopped in real life. Havent seen it since.


Furthering the line. Jaws has worked the line to f3 or f4 one of those and Sub Rosa working off that line. Few other breeders are getting pollen from Jaws too so you should be able to find it out there soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Goji OG is a tough one to grow, if you are a novice at growing I would suggest you wait to run the Goji so you don't kill a great strain.


I've ran Goji a few times, including now. It gets treated no different than anything else - what do you think is hard about growing it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran Goji a few times, including now. It gets treated no different than anything else - what do you think is hard about growing it?


i was going to say i have 6 going now and they have been a breeze to grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have only had one urkle heavy purple wreck be fickle but it just liked dry feet. I have been told the cherry pie can be a pain but i have found it to be same as any other


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Fruity Pebbles produced some of the most amazing colors when ripe.
> 
> I love fruity strains, the smell and the look/bag appeal. Especially when it smells like starburst like lemon skunk, one of my favorite as far as smell goes.
> 
> yeah that list can go on and on and who knows what clone only strains have been created in the last month.


Where can I get fruity pebbles


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i was going to say i have 6 going now and they have been a breeze to grow


Maybe we just had some fickle Goji's, we lost one of the four and it is not common for us to lose one.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 17, 2015)

I see ken Estes granddaddy has new strains(hybrid) seeds out on the tude


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have only had one urkle heavy purple wreck be fickle but it just liked dry feet. I have been told the cherry pie can be a pain but i have found it to be same as any other


so you harvested some already?
What do you think of the pie?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

My at home stash, I have more but am working on this. In the space case is a mixture of cherry pie and green crack, it actually smells really good mixed together, sorry about the pic it was taken with my iPhone:


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> so you harvested some already?
> What do you think of the pie?


I haven't grown cherry pie but I really really like it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> so you harvested some already?
> What do you think of the pie?


Na i smoked it when i got the cut it is good shit. I am going to grow it and my f2 cherry puff together and hit them with a cherry puff male
This is the cut i have grown here by bobbitchen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice looks to yield better than the cookies that's for sure.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

My go to at home, the Arizer Solo portable vaporizer (little on the expensive side but worth every penny), as you can see I need to clean the glass stem. It gets a lot of use and IMO it is way better than a "bowl", it heats up quick and the small bowl it does have you get about a good 8 draws which is plenty with good herb.



A pic of my cherry pie:


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Na i smoked it when i got the cut it is good shit. I am going to grow it and my f2 cherry puff together and hit them with a cherry puff male
> This is the cut i have grown here by bobbitchen
> 
> View attachment 3333621


That's the cherry pie in the pic??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice looks to yield better than the cookies that's for sure.


Yea it is a good yielder. That is one thing i like about it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> That's the cherry pie in the pic??


Yea that is cherry pie from harborside.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> That's the cherry pie in the pic??


yes that is the cherry pie in the pic, I didn't grow it I bought it at the dispensary my buddy grows for.

I'm sorry I thought you were asking me, they hooked me up when I got home I thought damn that looks heavy for an 1/8th so I weighed it and it was 7 grams on the dot.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yes that is the cherry pie in the pic, I didn't grow it I bought it at the dispensary my buddy grows for.
> 
> I'm sorry I thought you were asking me, they hooked me up when I got home I thought damn that looks heavy for an 1/8th so I weighed it and it was 7 grams on the dot.


Nice man !


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is cherry pie from harborside.


Do you grow or test for Karma Genetics?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea and bodhi. I have run some test beans for one off the BB breeders too


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea and bodhi. I have run some test beans for one off the BB breeders too


Very nice man, i have always liked the stuff karma's Genetics put out especially the Biker Kush, I have some beans that were limited freebies from the tude that are Biker Kush x White Romulan but have yet to have popped any of them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Very nice man, i have always liked the stuff karma's Genetics put out especially the Biker Kush, I have some beans that were limited freebies from the tude that are Biker Kush x White Romulan but have yet to have popped any of them.


Yea three good company's there
Got some prerelease karma's og clones going to flower soon, and a strawbanana cream goes in a 7 gallon in the vert room in two weeks when i chop


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Na i smoked it when i got the cut it is good shit. I am going to grow it and my f2 cherry puff together and hit them with a cherry puff male
> This is the cut i have grown here by bobbitchen
> 
> View attachment 3333621


I think your going to enjoy that CP Doc.
I chopped that one last week
I'v been testing it all day  fqin nice.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

BobBitchen post: 11239895 said:


> I think your going to enjoy that CP Doc.
> I chopped that one last week
> I'v been testing it all day  fqin nice.....


I am ready to smoke the two cuts of fireballs. Which is your favorite of to two?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh I have and got different phenos but all the chernobyl I have ran has always been, as you say, frost monsters.
> 
> I will try and locate some of my chernobyl pics, we had a mother of her and did about 8 runs in a row so I am loaded with chernobyl, I donate it sometimes to low income patience and they can give a donation if they like but we don't require it.
> 
> ...


Bro that pic of her in the CH that is her. You can see that's the same girl from the pix I posted of her of IG. Yea you have her bro and she's dialed in like crazy too  I was about to haver a big stoner moment and ask you did you get it from DHN  DUHHH!!!! She stacks like this Big O pheno I have of a strain I'm testing now called Oscar Goodman. Don't know if she's gonna be good but she damn sure looks the part


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am ready to smoke the two cuts of fireballs. Which is your favorite of to two?


they are both just great smoke but I think I like #2 for taste and a little smoother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> they are both just great smoke but I think I like #2 for taste and a little smoother


Cool i am more about the smoke than the looks


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool i am more about the smoke than the looks


also yields a little more with #2, low leaf, easier to trim.
I'v SOG'ed #2 the last few runs, but I throw a couple #1's in just to look at...lol


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 17, 2015)

bty og and gsc plants between 20 days 12\12 and 44 days 12\12playing with diffent fertilizers using the byt secret recipe against the organic at my ratios


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Where can I get fruity pebbles


it clone only and in the rarerest of hands by now prob. it wasn't that great, move on.lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it clone only and in the rarerest of hands by now prob. it wasn't that great, move on.lol


Maybe not the same Pebbles I'm talking about but several breeders are working the a Fruity Pebnles OG line that was first started by Alien. Jaws worked the line and I think is on f4 generation and may be finished with it but still using a male. His gear is on Cannazon. Sub Rosa and Dankonomics are working the line too and Sub Rosa had a drop of it on Firestax. I've had this a while back and I don't think my uncle new what it was but this stuff smelled and tasted like milk and cereal exactly. Very potent and tasty and I wanna grow em to see for myself if theyre worth all the fuss


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I see ken Estes granddaddy has new strains(hybrid) seeds out on the tude


These strains have been out for the last year on NGR. Lots of other banks are just now getting these but they aren't new and I've been hoping to see journals on this new stuff and have yet to see any. For these to be out this long should be way more journals but lots of people are on Instagram and I'm not so they could be over there


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

kgp grabbed a few packs, did u ever pop any K?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> These strains have been out for the last year on NGR. Lots of other banks are just now getting these but they aren't new and I've been hoping to see journals on this new stuff and have yet to see any. For these to be out this long should be way more journals but lots of people are on Instagram and I'm not so they could be over there


Didn't know. Havent tried them yet. Bout to try rocky mountain for the 1st time


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone made bx , ibl or s1 seeds from an clone only?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Didn't know. Havent tried them yet. Bout to try rocky mountain for the 1st time


Haven't tried them but heard great things. Gotta love the American seed banks. No customs fast shipping. Rocky Mountain has limited selection tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone made bx , ibl or s1 seeds from an clone only?


There are a few s1 of clone only strains but lots of the elite don't reverse well or if they do pollen is dud. There are many BX out there of clone only strains just have to figure which one your looking for but there's plenty of BX. Don't see many IBL period just cus it takes a lot of work to get there and breeders trying to make money.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> There are a few s1 of clone only strains but lots of the elite don't reverse well or if they do pollen is dud. There are many BX out there of clone only strains just have to figure which one your looking for but there's plenty of BX. Don't see many IBL period just cus it takes a lot of work to get there and breeders trying to make money.


What bx are available?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't tried them but heard great things. Gotta love the American seed banks. No customs fast shipping. Rocky Mountain has limited selection tho


True , but they might be a bit more reliable , hopefully , never really pop freebies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> What bx are available?


Man bro I could go on forever about how many BX strains of clones out there. Just about every good breeder has a BX. Just depends on what your looking for. Let me know what your trying to get and then I can give you some BX strains. Mostly gonna be OG and Blue Dream, GSC, Chems, Diesel those are the popular ones.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> What bx are available?


Archive has a faceoff og bx
Sin city has a blue dream bx
Karma has a hells angel bx
Norstar has a hells angel bx
Rare dankness has a triangle bx
Cali conn has a bubba bx
topdawg has a chem d bx
Raskal has a fire og bx
Im sure there are alot more im missing


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Archive has a faceoff og bx
> Sin city has a blue dream bx
> Karma has a hells angel bx
> Norstar has a hells angel bx
> ...


Widow did the work for us  I just didn't feel like searching for them all like he said he missing more but these are a few. Like I said depends on what your looking for and that'll help me figure out what direction to point you in


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Archive has a faceoff og bx
> Sin city has a blue dream bx
> Karma has a hells angel bx
> Norstar has a hells angel bx
> ...


Wow , thanks


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Widow did the work for us  I just didn't feel like searching for them all like he said he missing more but these are a few. Like I said depends on what your looking for and that'll help me figure out what direction to point you in


Well this girl ain't got access to clones , so anything close to cookies gsc , cherry pie , ghost of , etc..


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Only got room to run bout 15 beans a year , for last 3 years , so finding a good pheno to keep is f'ing difficult.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

I had, for about 2 years, tried to get grape stomper BX and finally got it when the golden gage came out. I have so many beans but I keep on running clones, one after the other because it is such a quick turn around. I am going to pop some and help my buddy develop his Green Crack x Goji OG after this run.

My bad, just check the pack and it is the grape stomper aka sour grapes, the one with the chem d in it. I remember thinking instead of the BX2 I would get this one since it is more sativa than not.

Man I have well over a hundred, maybe 2 hundred.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Are there any gsc , sunset sherbert , gorilla glue 4 , etc .. Bx or s1's?

Would also love a grape ape bx


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Approx how man beans of a bx1 do I need to pop to find the true mom?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Maybe not the same Pebbles I'm talking about but several breeders are working the a Fruity Pebnles OG line that was first started by Alien. Jaws worked the line and I think is on f4 generation and may be finished with it but still using a male. His gear is on Cannazon. Sub Rosa and Dankonomics are working the line too and Sub Rosa had a drop of it on Firestax. I've had this a while back and I don't think my uncle new what it was but this stuff smelled and tasted like milk and cereal exactly. Very potent and tasty and I wanna grow em to see for myself if theyre worth all the fuss


Yeah the beans I grew out were from jaws, a lot time ago and it was fruity pebbles crossed with something and like the other dude said it had crazy colors on it fun to watch and it was very good, indie dom.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Approx how man beans of a bx1 do I need to pop to find the true mom?


I wouldn't worry about the finding the true mom, may not happen, I would find a strong pheno and make her a mom and do a few runs off of her and who knows you may find what you are looking for that way. Just because you grow cuts from one mom doesn't mean you will get exactly the same pheno as the mom because she still holds genes of what she was crossed with just doesn't display them since she is dominant pheno.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

1 or 1000 you never know. Just get on the tudd and start looking. Read seed revews watch grows same we all had to do.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Well this girl ain't got access to clones , so anything close to cookies gsc , cherry pie , ghost of , etc..


Well with Cookies I don't know forsure if there is a BX but there are plenty of Cookie crosses. BCBD has a BX but don't get their shit cus it's shit  Cookie cross are abundant and there are many good one out there. SinCity, Bodhi, Cannaventure, GGG, Connoisseur, Illuminati. No BX tho for Cookies or Cherry Pie but all Cherry Pie crosses are sold out. Dr Greenthumb has GSC S1 and Divine Genetics also. No GG4 S1 yet but some will be out soon from Hammerhead. GG4 crosses are being sold but are all sold out. I'm testing one from SinCity now. Dr Greenthumb has Ghost OG S1


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

If it's a cut it should be the mom exactly, right. Ive ran my KF for 2 years or so , and just keep taking cuts , and its still the KF pink pheno


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Who carries devine genetics?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Who carries devine genetics?


THCBay over at the farm. Very expensive beans tho but I've seen great things from them tho but like I said very expensive and they're fem beans too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> If it's a cut it should be the mom exactly, right. Ive ran my KF for 2 years or so , and just keep taking cuts , and its still the KF pink pheno


If you get a cut it will be the mom


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

@gitarre10000: you would think but when we ran cuts off a chernobyl mom every now and again we would get an odd ball were one of the traits would break out of the dominant one from the mom.

The original Green Crack is clone only and it is DQ on DHN's site but anyway has any one ran sickmeds Green Crack S1, the very very purple one? It looks crazy but is weak sauce, not potent at all. I ordered two packs, 10 beans, when it first came out and ran 3 of the beans and was so disappointed I gave the rest away.

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against sick meds


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Are there any gsc , sunset sherbert , gorilla glue 4 , etc .. Bx or s1's?
> 
> Would also love a grape ape bx


to bad you don't have a bay area hook up to send you cuts from DHN, then you could have all you want of a certain cut.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> to bad you don't have a bay area hook up to send you cuts from DHN, then you could have all you want of a certain cut.


Yeah I know man , I'm looking


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jan 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What the hell is big blue dump truck, sounds like a childrens show on pbs airing after sesame place.


It's actually been around as a cut for awhile. Even smoked it back in 2006. A hybrid of Dumptruck. Maybe Blueberry X bigbud X dumptruck. (picture of a bunch of old strains from 2007 lol. Here's some dried Dumptruck from wayback.
Janks r u in CO?
That list of clones including Airborne g13, Albert Walker, DOG have my interest. They would be nice ones. Anyone see or tried Platnum GSC clone or Louie XIII clone?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> It's actually been around as a cut for awhile. Even smoked it back in 2006. A hybrid of Dumptruck. Maybe Blueberry X bigbud X dumptruck. (picture of a bunch of old strains from 2007 lol. Here's some dried Dumptruck from wayback.
> Janks r u in CO?
> That list of clones including Airborne g13, Albert Walker, DOG have my interest. They would be nice ones. Anyone see or tried Platnum GSC clone or Louie XIII clone?
> View attachment 3334067


I am in Denver, a recent transplant from San Francisco. Came out this way to get mentored in breeding and get my grow skills sharpened.

From what I have heard DHN calls Green Crack, Dream Queen because they don't like the word "Crack" being used for a name of a medical cannabis strain.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice. In Aurora, so we should chat some time. Have a smoke out cause it's legal here in Colorado. Green Crack is one of my favorite cuts. Just sucks cloning her. She will always be one of my keepers. Funny DHN don't like the name but have no problem with one called Dogshit or catpiss as a medical strain. lol pot politics.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Nice. In Aurora, so we should chat some time. Have a smoke out cause it's legal here in Colorado. Green Crack is one of my favorite cuts. Just sucks cloning her. She will always be one of my keepers. Funny DHN don't like the name but have no problem with one called Dogshit or catpiss as a medical strain. lol pot politics.


For sure, I have a full time job as well, I am a computer network engineer and with that and my part time volunteer job growing/breeding I rarely have free time and when I do it is with the wife but yeah we should work on that. 

DHN doesn't have any Dogshit or catpiss or are you just being sarcastic that some medical dispensaries have those strains?

I have no problem cloning the Dream Queen strain.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> DHN doesn't have any Dogshit or catpiss or are you just being sarcastic that some medical dispensaries have those strains?
> 
> I have no problem cloning the Dream Queen strain.


 The clone seems to revert back to one leaf growth after it shows roots. At least that's my experience with the clone only. (adds another 3 weeks slow growth before she rebounds to normal growth)

I liked your list back on page 20 of clone only names. Both are on it. But yes being sarcastic. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> to bad you don't have a bay area hook up to send you cuts from DHN, then you could have all you want of a certain cut.


i think we all need 1 of those


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i think we all need 1 of those


You damn sure ain't lying Widow unless you live in the area and can go get them yourself.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jan 18, 2015)

Not always what you want. Trust me. If they could have no bugs or issues, agree, but that's rarely the case. 
Second issue is small ones with weak roots don't like the systemic plant treatments necessary to ride them of bugs.
At least that's what I have found. Also some dispensaries won't give out their best clones because then you don't need them.
So they give you their trash ones. At least that's what it's like in Colorado.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> The clone seems to revert back to one leaf growth after it shows roots. At least that's my experience with the clone only. (adds another 3 weeks slow growth before she rebounds to normal growth)
> 
> I liked your list back on page 20 of clone only names. Both are on it. But yes being sarcastic. lol


Oh it isn't my list I found it searching for clone only strains just to see what was out there and it seems that is only a small list of what is truly out there, clone only strains that is.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Not always what you want. Trust me. If they could have no bugs or issues, agree, but that's rarely the case.
> Second issue is small ones with weak roots don't like the systemic plant treatments necessary to ride them of bugs.
> At least that's what I have found. Also some dispensaries won't give out their best clones because then you don't need them.
> So they give you their trash ones. At least that's what it's like in Colorado.


That is why I have my buddy send me DHN cuts, his premium cuts are amazing with thick white laces (roots).

The eagle20 is a strong treatment and I only give the cuts a dip when I first get them and it works every time. I have a tent inside a cab to keep out any unwanted's and always wash my hands and wear rubber gloves when handling the ladies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just wait till it goes legit everywhere there will be clone onlys out the ass!
For every guy like me that will post what they have there are ten that will not out of fear.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

I haven't, yet, been able to find cuts in CO that are up to par with DHN cuts.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Archive has a faceoff og bx
> Sin city has a blue dream bx
> Karma has a hells angel bx
> Norstar has a hells angel bx
> ...


Are these clone only strains?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I haven't, yet, been able to find cuts in CO that are up to par with DHN cuts.


I could not get anyone to ship so i drove to cali 1800 miles non stop. I got to stay with a really cool member and had a get together the next day traded clones, smoked, and just chilled. Same the next then drove back non stop 28 hours. Some times you have to make shit happen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Are these clone only strains?


They are back crosses of clone onlies


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

bcbd has a harlequin bx4 lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I could not get anyone to ship so i drove to cali 1800 miles non stop. I got to stay with a really cool member and had a get together the next day traded clones, smoked, and just chilled. Same the next then drove back non stop 28 hours. Some times you have to make shit happen


Something that crossed my mind more than afew times


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

I really like this thread, no bickering or any of that childish shit only talk about what we all love and love to do.

I look forward to the day our gov't comes to its senses and legalizes it federally


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Something that crossed my mind more than afew times


Man some times you do what you got to do bro


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Something that crossed my mind more than afew times


Holy crap wyteberrywidow, didn't realize that was you without the mean ass dog pic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Holy crap wyteberrywidow, didn't realize that was you without the mean ass dog pic.


Lol love the pits my favorite pets of all time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I could not get anyone to ship so i drove to cali 1800 miles non stop. I got to stay with a really cool member and had a get together the next day traded clones, smoked, and just chilled. Same the next then drove back non stop 28 hours. Some times you have to make shit happen


I would like to add this was in my top ten adventurers in my life. It was up there with new years 2000 in Amsterdam. Got to see a lot of the socal guys i know on here. Was fucking great


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I haven't, yet, been able to find cuts in CO that are up to par with DHN cuts.


Go to the clone store in Denver, its a medical only place so bring your red card, ask for their golden goat. I ran it and it is pure tropical fire, a truly amazing strain. They rarely have it in stock so call ahead of time.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Go to the clone store in Denver, its a medical only place so bring your red card, ask for their golden goat. I ran it and it is pure tropical fire, a truly amazing strain. They rarely have it in stock so call ahead of time.


I have to say Golden Goat is one of my favorites, it smells so sweet and taste the same with an unbelievable up sativa high as long as you grow her out to her full potential. She is a strong one and you can push her quite a bit but be careful because you do not want to lose this one and I highly suggest making a mother if you do get her.

thanks for the advice, I will for sure look into it!


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> THCBay over at the farm. Very expensive beans tho but I've seen great things from them tho but like I said very expensive and they're fem beans too


Divine has some awesome cookie crosses chem d x cookies, chem4 x cookies, sour dx cookies all look flame for real bout to order up on one of those three they all look great.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the cookies and have a chem so will probably go with the sourd x cookies any one grow any of these ?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

crossfade69 said:


> I have the cookies and have a chem so will probably go with the sourd x cookies any one grow any of these ?


Growing sour d right now and just added 3 dream queen to the mix. I made the mistake, while in Oakland visiting a friend, of going to Harborside and couldn't resist. The dream queen goes quick especially the premium clones.

Divines Wolverine Kush sounds good, chem x bubba kush


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh buy the way I am in SF visiting, just got here on Friday and I have to leave tonight but got the DQ's in the mail so they should be there on tuesday waiting for an eagle20 bath and then growing up with their sisters.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool i am more about the smoke than the looks


I agree but smell and look is a very nice trait as well. This is an amazing plant, probably the most amazing on earth with all the people involved with it, medicating, growing, breeding, its become more of an american cultural thing in the last few years and I am excited for its future!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That is why I have my buddy send me DHN cuts, his premium cuts are amazing with thick white laces (roots).
> 
> The eagle20 is a strong treatment and I only give the cuts a dip when I first get them and it works every time. I have a tent inside a cab to keep out any unwanted's and always wash my hands and wear rubber gloves when handling the ladies.


What I dont understand is why wouldnt they just list the genetics of the clones? Look at their SFV OG why isit x afgani #1. Sounds like what swerve did. Even if they are fire, I got fire. Im looking for the micheal jordans. I dont like how after I read the DHN descriptions I am more confused. How could you have so many different OG's and none be repeats with a new name? They dont even say forum cut for there cookies. Whats the deal with that? Any test results out there or side by sides with the real clone? Why dont they have the UK Cheese I know its in cali.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What I dont understand is why wouldnt they just the genetics of the clones? Look at there SFV OG why isit x afgani #1. Sounds like what swerve did. Even if they are fire, I got fire. Im looking for the micheal jordans. I dont like how after I read the DHN descriptions I am more confused. How could you have so many different OG's and none be repeats with a new name? They dont even say forum cut for there cookies. Whats the deal with that? Any test results out there or side by sides with the real clone? Why dont they have the UK Cheese I know its in cali.


I have to say after looking at the menu of avail clones i was wondering were these the actual cuts or phenos found from cali con gear for most?

The fire listed as raskal og x sfv og which is what swerve did for his raskal og cross as well as the sfv x afghani.

But the ghost cut isnt listed like that or the tahoe cut?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I dont think theyare all real,but I also dont think they are all "fake". I would prolly try there GG#4 since the chances of that not being the real deal is very low. But the older stuff like the Tahoe n Ghost, I wonder about.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont think theyare all real,but I also dont think they are all "fake". I would prolly try there GG#4 since the chances of that not being the real deal is very low. But the older stuff like the Tahoe n Ghost, I wonder about.


Chances the Glue my not be real too for the simple fact Josey didn't want cuts being sold passed out only but I think Bob and Dr got the Cherry Pie from here so I know they have some official. Lots of people get there cuts from here and I haven't heard not one person complain about them not being real so hopefully they are


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont think theyare all real,but I also dont think they are all "fake". I would prolly try there GG#4 since the chances of that not being the real deal is very low. But the older stuff like the Tahoe n Ghost, I wonder about.


Yeah i hear ya there. People say dhn is a good spot. Alot of good reviews about the quality of there clones. I hope there cuts are the real thing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I agree but smell and look is a very nice trait as well. This is an amazing plant, probably the most amazing on earth with all the people involved with it, medicating, growing, breeding, its become more of an american cultural thing in the last few years and I am excited for its future!


Taste and smell are the first thing to get a plant dropped from my garden. I tend to breed strong weed so high is the easy part. To quote jojo " all your stuff is strong as the Hulk doc" Now i like pretty frost and purple but if it dont smoke right i pass on it and take the better tasting smelling weed
Sorry i am high and rambling


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i hear ya there. People say dhn is a good spot. Alot of good reviews about the quality of there clones. I hope there cuts are the real thing.


Like I said, even if they are just selections made from cc gear, I would still take the fact all the reviews I have seen are positive and still go for it. If I would have looked up the description and it said "In house selection of CC gear" I would have copped immediately, because it would be a selection from a larger population than I could select from.. I would consider that a step up. But, if they are tryna pass cc gear as orginal, I will never buy from them. Hell its only $15.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 18, 2015)

DHN is legit. Im pretty sure they dont put anything out before having the consensus of all the local pros and people who would know that the clones are what they say they are.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> DHN is legit. Im pretty sure they dont put anything out before having the consensus of all the local pros and people who would know that the clones are what they say they are.


Why no pics? No history? They are looking for a lot of high quality pics!!!
I would have pics of everything before I sold it. Plenty of people growing them out. Im not saying thay are not legit. Just pointing out some inconsistencies. Looking for a representative to answer maybe. Im sure they have employees/customers/advertising agents on RIU.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> DHN is legit. Im pretty sure they dont put anything out before having the consensus of all the local pros and people who would know that the clones are what they say they are.


Cool. But why would they have clones with the genetics listed of swerves making instead of just "cut of og"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Why no pics? No history?


Lol we some boys thats no where close to dhn but yet worrying about there clones smh.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol we some boys thats no where close to dhn but yet worrying about there clones smh.


Thats how messed up this game is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Thats how messed up this game is.


Yep hopefully that changes soon tho.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Why no pics? No history? They are looking for a lot of high quality pics!!!
> I would have pics of everything before I sold it. Plenty of people growing them out. Im not saying thay are not legit. Just pointing out some inconsistencies. Looking for a representative to answer maybe. Im sure they have employees/customers/advertising agents on RIU.


They were having problems with the website at first, it took almost a month for my CH pic to get put up but they emailed me and let me know what the problem was. It is a new site and they are experiencing growing pains in that area but they are, and trust me, the real deal! And they have the customers concerns first not the profit!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep hopefully that changes soon tho.


Good luck with that
As long as there is a Rolex there will be Rollix, Folex, and all the rip offs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good luck with that
> As long as there is a Rolex there will be Rollix, Folex, and all the rip offs


Yeah i think I've experienced that a few times already.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> They were having problems with the website at first, it took almost a month for my CH pic to get put up but they emailed me and let me know what the problem was. It is a new site and they are experiencing growing pains in that area but they are, and trust me, the real deal! And they have the customers concerns first not the profit!


If this was truly the case then just wait til the website is up and running, and have pics and history. All the info the people that would buy them would need. My question is would a reputable breeder use these same clones to produce offspring? Take DNA for example, for arguments sake. If DNA, or CC, or any other breeder lost there og cut and couldnt get it back from their homies, would DHN be an acceptable substitute? If yes case closed.If no, why not? The original poster KGP has more pics and info than this company thats making 100's of 1000's from the reports I have read about there strains. How much could it cost to keep the moms alive and take cuts for resale. The web site isnt ready yet? No pics yet, it takes seconds to update a website. This thread is moving faster, and we aint making money of this thread (unless your advertising).


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> If this was truly the case then just wait til the website is up and running, and have pics and history. All the info the people that would buy them would need. My question is would a reputable breeder use these same clones to produce offspring? Take DNA for example, for arguments sake. If DNA, or CC, or any other breeder lost there og cut and couldnt get it back from their homies, would DHN be an acceptable substitute? If yes case closed.If no, why not? The original poster KGP has more pics and info than this company thats making 100's of 1000's from the reports I have read about there strains. How much could it cost to keep the moms alive and take cuts for resale. The web site isnt ready yet? No pics yet, it takes seconds to update a website. This thread is moving faster, and we aint making money of this thread (unless your advertising).


Valid points there bro. I agree with everything you totally as it's just seems fishy but the reports don't lie and until I hear otherwise that they're passing of fake clones I have to believe they're legit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Valid points there bro. I agree with everything you totally as it's just seems fishy but the reports don't lie and until I hear otherwise that they're passing of fake clones I have to believe they're legit


I am waiting to get there ghost now


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am waiting to get there ghost now


Exactly why I said until otherwise got to believe they're legit.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I post honest reviews, so if they are official and they get to me you all will know. Kgp has the real deal so I would compare to his cuts. If it were up to me I would genetically test em and compare to reputable breeder stock. I have found keepers in remakes so I know there are fire cuts out there selected from packs. But we are talking about the micheal jordans of the league.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

KGP is the reason i am going for it and will be aiming to do just that


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I post honest reviews, so if they are official and they get to me you all will know. Kgp has the real deal so I would compare to his cuts. If it were up to me I would genetically test em and compare to reputable breeder stock. I have found keepers in remakes so I know there are fire cuts out there selected from packs. But we are talking about the micheal jordans of the league.


I feel you all the way man and hopefully I'll be posting about these soon too. That will be a good way of knowing if we have the real. Your right about fire being in beans and then turned into cuts but I haven't found not one person to say their not Jordan's so I just have to believe it until I run it myself but like I said I feel where you coming from


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

DHN cuts are gonna be all over. Im finding out more and more people that I knows has stuff from them.I really dont wanna believe they are not originals because with the amount of cuts coming from them, its scary to think I'll never have the real due to the widespread of this one nurseries gear. But as a scientist and an engineer I must take the opposite stance from everyone else, to be objective. Honestly, I dont believe that have the sour d that I want. Its like them saying they have the thin mint cut to me, Im almost 100% sure it cannot be the real thing. Its even rare in NY. Everybody has "sour" but very few people have "that cut". DHN is listed as [Mass Super Skunk x Original Diesel Or ChemDawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL (exact lineage disputed)]. I cant talk about OG's but sour I know, never grew it but smoked plenty, there are many versions, but only one Micheal Jordan of the sour world.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2015)

@mdjenks 
why do you have 3 Bodvida humidity packs in your small jar?
I usually use just one, but im finding that they are keeping my buds too moist. are you in the desert,? im in the Seattle area.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am ready to smoke the two cuts of fireballs. Which is your favorite of to two?


damn, I mixed mines up , I guess ill never no.lol


----------



## Joedank (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> DHN cuts are gonna be all over. Im finding out more and more people that I knows has stuff from them.I really dont wanna believe they are not originals because with the amount of cuts coming from them, its scary to think I'll never have the real due to the widespread of this one nurseries gear. But as a scientist and an engineer I must take the opposite stance from everyone else, to be objective. Honestly, I dont believe that have the sour d that I want. Its like them saying they have the thin mint cut to me, Im almost 100% sure it cannot be the real thing. Its even rare in NY. Everybody has "sour" but very few people have "that cut". DHN is listed as [Mass Super Skunk x Original Diesel Or ChemDawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL (exact lineage disputed)]. I cant talk about OG's but sour I know, never grew it but smoked plenty, there are many versions, but only one Micheal Jordan of the sour world.


i agree with most this . DHN themselves have NEVER claimed to have the REAL cutz . 
from what i know when i met danny and co they just sell clones its up to you to figure out weather they got it from a holder of a real cut by testing it and seeing if you like it... 
i have NO FUCKING joke run 7 "SOURD" cuts and 20 or so "GHOST and SFV" the sour took going to humboltd before i found the taste and smell i remebered the "OG's" i knew i found a winner when my buddy said these are NOT OG KUSHES they are just OG - kush was never on the tag... 
FYI the closest to REAL GHOST i got was from my homie at the clinic and it has a WICKED leaf mutation ..


----------



## kgp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> KGP is the reason i am going for it and will be aiming to do just that


It's so worth the hunt!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's so worth the hunt!


I love the pine sol and lemon pledge shit! I am just a fool for it. I found the first strains on my list time to find it


----------



## kgp (Jan 18, 2015)

SFV OG nugz


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

KGP looks fire! I have one coming and can't wait. It was one on my had to finds like the blue dream and cherry pie were.
This is my current pine sol flavored cut and it yields well

And the blue moonshine about two weeks out and just starting to fade to blue. I will get better pics when it finishes and i get it out of the vert room. In ruff shape but the old lady had to watch the garden for my road trip


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> SFV OG nugz
> View attachment 3334447


Def fire right there. OG at its finest. Kgp kills it everytime


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> They were having problems with the website at first, it took almost a month for my CH pic to get put up but they emailed me and let me know what the problem was. It is a new site and they are experiencing growing pains in that area but they are, and trust me, the real deal! And they have the customers concerns first not the profit!


Did the clone from DHN turn out like this?
From another site very reputable growers pic(shown as a reference)


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Did the clone from DHN turn out like this?
> From another site very reputable growers pic(shown as a reference)


I've never grown out cherry pie from DHN.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @mdjenks
> why do you have 3 Bodvida humidity packs in your small jar?
> I usually use just one, but im finding that they are keeping my buds too moist. are you in the desert,? im in the Seattle area.


Nah I'm in Denver, actually about to go to work just got back from SF las night. I have three cause its all I have left and I have had them for a while. Do you get the 62's? They are made for herb, my herb never gets to moist and it will never get above or below 62% moisture even if you have five new ones in a jar, at least that is my experience and my buddies that use them.

I guess I'm bias towards DHN, I have used other cuts from Harborside but DHN cuts that I have ran, a lot, have always been fire. I have ran the blue dream, to stretchy for me, Chernobyl, about 10 runs and love it, Purple Kush when they first got it a while back, its good but I like sativa's. Right now I have 9 chem 4's and 3 sour d's and tomorrow 3 dream queen.

I will keep you all posted on this grow with pics.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> It's actually from Topeka Kansas by a grower that goes by Mr. Dank but it is everywhere in Denver, I live there and it is great one of my favorite sativa's next dream queen aka the original green crack (Carl Sagan cut by Dark Heart Nursery), DHN had to put the "Carl Sagan" cut in the name because of all the copy cats. Cherry Pie is another great clone only, I have had some from Seattle and Denver and both were very dank, no purple at all, there is a debate whether it is GDP x Durban Poison or GDP x OG Kush.
> 
> Golden Goat info:
> http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/08/cannabis_encyclopedia_strain_review_golden_goat.php
> ...


My bad bro it just seemed like you were listing off all the DHN gear u had actually grown out. So which ones from DHN have you personally done?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn you responded quick but I answered your question above your response shishkaboy.

I have been, well we, sticking with what has worked as far as DHN cuts, like the chernobyl, it turned out so well we ran it like I said about ten times with up to 15 ladies at once but I swear now when I smoke CH I don't even get a buzz I'm afraid I have a permanent tolerance to her.

Afraid to try the more exotic ones or at least until i see some grows and reports.

Oh I have ran Jilly Bean and Space Queen as well.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I've smoked Mothership while visiting some friends going to Appalachian State and it was one of the few strains that made me white out aka turn white and almost pass out but if you have something sweet you will be ok since it is a quick drop in blood sugar, the other strains that made me white were Green Crack/Dream Queen (Carl Sagan cut) and ChemDawg.





mdjenks said:


> GSC is good but for growing it is a low yielder and if you grow indoors it is tall and lanky but a great smoke with great taste!


Wow bro I glad I asked to clear that up. These posts made me think u had tried all there stuff. I think it was just the timing, right when I heard about this new company, you were talking about all the same strains. I was about to rack up too.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Wow bro I glad I asked to clear that up. These posts made me think u had tried all there stuff. I think it was just the timing, right when I heard about this new company, you were talking about all the same strains. I was about to rack up too.


The GSC I grew was from another clone maker from harborside not DHN's cut. Ha! nice, they are good man I promise, get a few cuts and see what you think.

If you go to harborside, don't listen to the bud tenders, they don't know shit about growing.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My buddy sent me 9 Chemdog 4's and 3 Sour d's for $138, so about $11.50 per cut
> 
> All from Harborside in Oakland and all Premium DHN cuts. I had just received the cuts that day and put them in my cab/tent, I have a tent inside of a cab.
> 
> View attachment 3333039


This one made me think some if not all the cuts from Harborside came from DHN. Im just totally confused. Im from the city where they talk fast and always ask for some money, so Ive learned to ask questions before I pull out my wallet. No way bro I cant risk it for some more Cali Connections gear, maybe for free since they need so many photos, I ll be a tester. But not for money. What if I went and got the gcs and its the same as the ones I bought from CC. I would be all too pissed. It would not be good. Be like.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This one made me think some if not all the cuts from Harborside came from DHN. Im just totally confused. Im from the city where they talk fast and always ask for some money, so Ive learned to ask questions before I pull out my wallet. No way bro I cant risk it for some more Cali Connections gear, maybe for free since they need so many photos, I ll be a tester. But not for money. What if I went and got the gcs and its the same as the ones I bought from CC. I would be all too pissed. It would not be good. Be like.


 You realize its not a seed company, right? DHN is a clone nursery that only supplies California dispensaries with clones (that sell out rapidly).They dont do testers, but you can call and ask them to send you a tray of cuts out of state though, make sure to add the part about wanting them for free too since you think theyre bunk cuts from Cali connect stock


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> You realize its not a seed company, right? DHN is a clone nursery that only supplies California dispensaries with clones (that sell out rapidly).They dont do testers, but you can call and ask them to send you a tray of cuts out of state though, make sure to add the part about wanting them for free too since you think theyre bunk cuts from Cali connect stock


I never said they were bunk. I never tried em. What I am saying is wheres the pics from all the dispensaries they are selling out to. What I am saying is that it would imo, be a malicious thing to give sick patients something that is other than what is printed on the label. What I am saying is if I found out this was happening, I would expose they asses.
@BustinScales510 Why do they list the sfv og as sfv x afghani just like swerve?
edit: There is absolutely no reason to not have pics of what your selling out on all day. Unless your selling confusion. Prove me wrong. I hope I am wrong and the most sought after genetics in this whole industry are just $9 away.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I never said they were bunk. I never tried em. What I am saying is wheres the pics from all the dispensaries they are selling out to. What I am saying is that it would imo a malicious thing to give sick patients something that is other than what is printed on the label. What I am saying is if I found out this was happening, I would expose they asses.
> @BustinScales510 Why do they list the sfv og as sfv x afghani just like swerve?
> edit: There is absolutely no reason to not have pics of what your selling out on all day. Unless your selling confusion. Prove me wrong. I hope I am wrong and the most sought after genetics in this whole industry are just $9 away.


edit again: Post a pic


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> You realize its not a seed company, right? DHN is a clone nursery that only supplies California dispensaries with clones (that sell out rapidly).They dont do testers, but you can call and ask them to send you a tray of cuts out of state though, make sure to add the part about wanting them for free too since you think theyre bunk cuts from Cali connect stock


Which dispensaries do they supply? and with which clones? just clear it up for us, we are all confused I am just playing the devils advocate for arguments sake. Being objective and all.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Did the clone from DHN turn out like this?
> From another site very reputable growers pic(shown as a reference)


@BobBitchen i know you got some pix of your Cherry Pie. Isn't it from DHN?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Wow bro I glad I asked to clear that up. These posts made me think u had tried all there stuff. I think it was just the timing, right when I heard about this new company, you were talking about all the same strains. I was about to rack up too.


The company isn't new I don't think. They say on their site they have been distrubuting premium clones since 07 don't know how true this is but it is weird the have shit listed in descriptions as Swerve shit. I agree that if it's his stuff don't want it but it's very weird.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @BobBitchen i know you got some pix of your Cherry Pie. Isn't it from DHN?


It came from harborside by why of FMILY to start with buddy. Been passed around the cali guys for two years now


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It came from harborside by why of FMILY to start with buddy. Been passed around the cali guys for two years now


The one i saw from Bob is not like the one I posted yesterday. Bobs seems to yield way more with less color and frost.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The one i saw from Bob is not like the one I posted yesterday. Bobs seems to yield way more with less color and frost.


You do know there is two cherry pie cuts considered real one is more og dominate. Plus growing conditions can affect the looks of the finished buds. I can show you the four people grow the same cut and come up with different looking bud. How do you know that growers temps weren't dropping during the dark phase adding more purple.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You do know there is two cherry pie cuts considered real one is more og dominate. Plus growing conditions can affect the looks of the finished buds. I can show you the four people grow the same cut and come up with different looking bud. How do you know that growers temps weren't dropping during the dark phase adding more purple.


It just looks way different. Ive seen Bobs work and he aint no novice. Pretty sure it just the genetics. Its not just the color its the resin profile mostly, then the color and finally the bud structure. This is the reason for a thread like this, to post the real pics, because everyone thinks they have the real deal. This way we have a reference. I can find some veg pics of the reference if you wanna post some of the one you have for comparison.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

@mdjenks . yeah I use those 62% packs. but since i moved back from AZ to Seattle im storing them... , thanks for answering my question about having several in one jar. I did that once and was wondering if I was increasing the humidity...

I have the same bloody problems every dry and cure. My buds seem bone dry when I get em in jars.. then after a couple daysin jars... the leaves get a lil moist again and the crisp is gone .. so I paper bag them for a day then back in jars.. eventually I most likey have to bag them again. I absolutely hate any moistness in my buds. I like my weed to burn as quickly as possible.

and You bring up a very interesting subject about blood sugar levels and that strain "the MOTHERSHIP" dropping your Blood Glucose level. Have you done some testing or are you diabetic..? That could be a very important strain for Diabetics to utilize.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It just looks way different. Ive seen Bobs work and he aint no novice. Pretty sure it just the genetics. Its not just the color its the resin profile mostly, then the color and finally the bud structure. This is the reason for a thread like this, to post the real pics, because everyone thinks they have the real deal. This way we have a reference. I can find some veg pics of the reference if you wanna post some of the one you have for comparison.


@SomeGuy ,@supchaka, @jigfresh , @Dezracer ,@F.M.I.L.Y , @BobBitchen, @papapayne , @hyroot , @Mohican hell lets give him some pics of the pie


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 19, 2015)

So does anyone have any pics of a cherry pie from DHN grown out?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

@Stoned Drifter show your Cherry Pie your growing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You do know there is two cherry pie cuts considered real one is more og dominate. Plus growing conditions can affect the looks of the finished buds. I can show you the four people grow the same cut and come up with different looking bud. How do you know that growers temps weren't dropping during the dark phase adding more purple.


Exactly what i was about to post. Lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 19, 2015)

How about , has anyone got pics of any DHN clone grows?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I never said they were bunk. I never tried em. What I am saying is wheres the pics from all the dispensaries they are selling out to. What I am saying is that it would imo, be a malicious thing to give sick patients something that is other than what is printed on the label. What I am saying is if I found out this was happening, I would expose they asses.
> @BustinScales510 Why do they list the sfv og as sfv x afghani just like swerve?
> edit: There is absolutely no reason to not have pics of what your selling out on all day. Unless your selling confusion. Prove me wrong. I hope I am wrong and the most sought after genetics in this whole industry are just $9 away.


DHN does have a twitter handle and people post pics of their grows all the time on it. My purple kush pic on the DHN site took about a month, they were and maybe are still going through growing pains with the site since it is brand new. There are some N. Cali growers that only grow for DHN


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 19, 2015)

This cherry pie I got from clone last year. Here she is grown indoors. Big fat nugs!!! not to much purple.



Same cut grown outdoors during winter. Purple swag!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> How about , has anyone got pics of any DHN clone grows?


I've posted a couple of my chernobyl grows from DHN


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Which dispensaries do they supply? and with which clones? just clear it up for us, we are all confused I am just playing the devils advocate for arguments sake. Being objective and all.


The DHN site lists their drops to dispensaries around the bay area. The Dream Queen sales out very fast so you have to keep your eyes on the drops so you can scoop them up because they usually sale out that day and some growers buy up to 50 or more of their clones at a time at the Oakland Harborside location.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @mdjenks . yeah I use those 62% packs. but since i moved back from AZ to Seattle im storing them... , thanks for answering my question about having several in one jar. I did that once and was wondering if I was increasing the humidity...
> 
> I have the same bloody problems every dry and cure. My buds seem bone dry when I get em in jars.. then after a couple daysin jars... the leaves get a lil moist again and the crisp is gone .. so I paper bag them for a day then back in jars.. eventually I most likey have to bag them again. I absolutely hate any moistness in my buds. I like my weed to burn as quickly as possible.
> 
> and You bring up a very interesting subject about blood sugar levels and that strain "the MOTHERSHIP" dropping your Blood Glucose level. Have you done some testing or are you diabetic..? That could be a very important strain for Diabetics to utilize.


Just research I did to what causes what me and my friends refer to whiting out and it is a drop in blood sugar making you feel faint and sometimes fainting and getting some sugar in your system gets rid of it quick, like in Amsterdam they sale pastries and what not. I am not diabetic but sometimes when I smoke a very strong strain I haven't had or had in a while every once in a while I get the whites and having a soda or a candy bar works every time for me and everyone I know.

Oh it wasn't only mothership it was chemdawg one time and Green Crack/Dream Queen the other so only three times has it happened to me. I'm sure if I took a full dab it would happen but I don't like to get that high.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

All the people who do fuck with them say they are legit. Until otherwise this is what I will continue to believe. I know he descriptions on the strains fucks up everything and makes you question but I ain't seen not one review that said they weren't legit or the clones didn't grow out to be what they said they were


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This one made me think some if not all the cuts from Harborside came from DHN. Im just totally confused. Im from the city where they talk fast and always ask for some money, so Ive learned to ask questions before I pull out my wallet. No way bro I cant risk it for some more Cali Connections gear, maybe for free since they need so many photos, I ll be a tester. But not for money. What if I went and got the gcs and its the same as the ones I bought from CC. I would be all too pissed. It would not be good. Be like.


Man haven't seen that movie in ages, I loved it when I saw it in the movie theater but its probably cheesy looking now.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

I posted this on page 21, My last chernobyl grow with dream queen on the other side but you can't see them. Didn't realize DHN was going to be such a huge subject on this thread.

Both from DHN I bought at the Oakland Harborside location.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I posted this on page 21, My last chernobyl grow with dream queen on the other side but you can't see them. Didn't realize DHN was going to be such a huge subject on this thread.
> 
> Both from DHN I bought at the Oakland Harborside location.View attachment 3334814


Well i am glade to have worked a trade for that cut. Looks like it is fire great job on it!


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I posted this on page 21, My last chernobyl grow with dream queen on the other side but you can't see them. Didn't realize DHN was going to be such a huge subject on this thread.
> 
> Both from DHN I bought at the Oakland Harborside location.View attachment 3334814


All they do is clone, that would make them highly relevant to this subject . They also do a good job at sourcing cuts, I have seen almost every strain of theirs grown out except the gg4 and they usually perform amazing. Also they have some epic roots!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All the people who do fuck with them say they are legit. Until otherwise this is what I will continue to believe. I know he descriptions on the strains fucks up everything and makes you question but I ain't seen not one review that said they weren't legit or the clones didn't grow out to be what they said they were


I think that is the most any of use this side of tbe country can hope for


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All the people who do fuck with them say they are legit. Until otherwise this is what I will continue to believe. I know he descriptions on the strains fucks up everything and makes you question but I ain't seen not one review that said they weren't legit or the clones didn't grow out to be what they said they were


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241361

we've tried about 8 DHN cuts

Chem4 - fake
White widow - crap
Wifi - fake
FI- Hermed
cant remember the others but all crap.

good luck.
I was also told this morning to watch out for nanners on the pie.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2015)

I still to this day,do not understand why people do not find they own keepercut?
With the multiple og clone only & what not....how hard is it,to find what one likes in good seeds..

I do understand wanting what the next man has,or can't get..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

If I wanted Chernobyl I wouldnt get it from DHN when Subcools is available. I get to keep the males too. We are talking about the stuff that cannot be bought in stores, seedbanks or coffeshops. We are talking about the same cuts that DNA and CC and all the other breeders use. Well thats what Im talking about. Im not sure how many different versions of each cut there are, as far as there being 2 cherry pies but, the only pie I know is the gdp x "f1 durb". So is it like the cookies where there is a real cut and a forum cut? Is it an s1? The pic I posted is from one of the main folks that gave out the forum cut, so I kinda look at his as the reference. I could be totally wrong, I aint got real or fake. 
How many moms do the DHN dispensaries or whoever is buying them still have vegging? How many keepers are there? Or do they just go back and buy more cuts?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stoned Drifter said:


> This cherry pie I got from clone last year. Here she is grown indoors. Big fat nugs!!! not to much purple.
> 
> View attachment 3334796
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241361
> 
> we've tried about 8 DHN cuts
> 
> ...


I'll go check it out but this would be the very first one I've seen. But where you get Cherry Pie from its gonna nanner. Prolly the most nanner throwing cut out there


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I still to this day,do not understand why people do not find they own keepercut?
> With the multiple og clone only & what not....how hard is it,to find what one likes in good seeds..
> 
> I do understand wanting what the next man has,or can't get..


Agreed. You run the risk of not getting what you pay for (people typically hoard their very best cuts) and bringing in pests to the garden. The only clone I've paid for was a high cbd one because I have a couple sick patients that really needed it, and I didn't want them to spend months waiting while I pissed around pheno hunting.

Besides, seeds are more fun. Like a box of chocolates (or turds in some cases).


----------



## kgp (Jan 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I still to this day,do not understand why people do not find they own keepercut?
> With the multiple og clone only & what not....how hard is it,to find what one likes in good seeds..
> 
> I do understand wanting what the next man has,or can't get..


A lot is hype, I give you that. And the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.

I know you all know I like og. I've ran many beans to find the specific smell, taste, and high. I was on a mission to do exactly what you mentioned. Unsuccessful, here I am today.

The cut I got it so good (to me) that others don't compare. 

Right now I'm running only 4 cuts. 

Cookies
SFV
Ghost
And gg4

Out of the thousands of dollars worth of seeds I've ran the last 5 years or so. I don't think I've found anything as good as these in a pack of seeds. Not saying you can't, just the odds are not in your favor. 

Especially when your looking for a specific effects or taste.

Some just want a variety of smoke. That is where many would be happy. 

I wish I was closer to a lot of you. A good sample and no doubt you would be impressed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> Some just want a variety of smoke. That is where many would be happy.


That's me for sure. I mean, I do appreciate a real fire pheno, but I appreciate variety even more. I'd get sick of smoking on the same couple strains all of the time no matter how good they are.



kgp said:


> I wish I was closer to a lot of you. A good sample and no doubt you would be impressed.


Ahem


----------



## travisw (Jan 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> I wish I was closer to a lot of you. A good sample and no doubt you would be impressed.


Shit KGP, where are you? I've seen your gear and would be willing to drive. I can totally convince my old lady KGP's is our new vacation destination.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> A lot is hype, I give you that. And the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.
> 
> I know you all know I like og. I've ran many beans to find the specific smell, taste, and high. I was on a mission to do exactly what you mentioned. Unsuccessful, here I am today.
> 
> ...


This is it,that's why I like watching your hunting...

The one smell and taste I'm looking for stems from back in 95 Minneapolis,mn
The name of this pot was "purple crunch". And taste/smell was a box of fruity pebbles...
I grew out jaws fruity pebbles....not close at all..

I have not seen anything called purple crunch...

That bud only came around June to the end of July....every year.....

I did find out the grower up north,from back then,was getting seeds form liberty seeds...think that's the name.


----------



## kgp (Jan 19, 2015)

travisw said:


> Shit KGP, where are you? I've seen your gear and would be willing to drive. I can totally convince my old lady KGP's is our new vacation destination.


West Michigan brother. Come by anytime.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

damn that cherry pie looks super sweet! im sure it will knock your Blood Sugar level sky high after a hit. what the opposite of a white out? I bet its called cherried out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Gen you know i will always be popping seeds, and hell i have my first karma testes hear next month. So while we look to the future is it wrong to relive the best of the past


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

lol, your high. "its wrong to relive the best of the past?" that is fuckin weird.lol
only if your permantley trapped there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 19, 2015)

theres a reason every breeder n there mother is hitting all the most wanted clone only, theyre wanted for a reason. some are hyped up but most are not just hype.


----------



## kgp (Jan 19, 2015)

Gg4 @ 45 days


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn that cherry pie looks super sweet! im sure it will knock your Blood Sugar level sky high after a hit. what the opposite of a white out? I bet its called cherried out.


Who's cherry pie cut is that in the pic? Dhn?


----------



## kgp (Jan 19, 2015)

Forum cut gsc day 45


----------



## kgp (Jan 19, 2015)

Sfv packing on frost and density in the last two weeks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Who's cherry pie cut is that in the pic? Dhn?


I think @Stoned Drifter got it from somewhere else but I asked him to post his not knowing he got it from somewhere other than DHN


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2015)

god DAYUM label me Jelly!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241361
> 
> we've tried about 8 DHN cuts
> 
> ...


Did you make it to the second page of that very same ICmag thread you're quoting from? Because people went on to say, and show, this...





The cherry is legit!
Here is some purple cadillac. Reminded me of gods gift





I rock the shit outta the four!





Chem n cherry oil






All credit to member ghostly on ICmag.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Did you make it to the second page of that very same ICmag thread you're quoting from? Because people went on to say, and show, this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I to read it all but i can not see pics on icmag
You will always have haters. He said wifi was fake but i can get it in seed so any keeper i get is legit wifi. i am going to get the ghost og and we will see how it does to kgp that is all i know to do is try it


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

Dude who said he tried 8 different cuts from DHN either got some phonies or can't grow ponies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241361
> 
> we've tried about 8 DHN cuts
> 
> ...


Checked the thread out and they person who said that about the cuts I can't even find anything he's grown. No pix or nothing. He was the only person bashing the cuts in the thread. Many people in that thread said it was legit with pix to prove. Over there at ICmag they share cuts a lot with members and that's one thing I can say they know about cuts over there. The person bashing DHN never posted in that thread again and he hastnt posted since last year and never saw anything he grew so I'm still believing that they're legit. Some people said some cuts were iffy and that was Wifi and White Widow but nobody said anything about Cherry Pie or GSC. Multiple people said the Chem 4 was real deal Cherry Pie real deal Grape Ape real deal and Purole Cadillac real deal. Have to believe otherwise. One guy bashing them with no proof is not enough especially when you say you grow and don't have pix or journals to back them up. He seemed like a troll


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Checked the thread out and they person who said that about the cuts I can't even find anything he's grown. No pix or nothing. He was the only person bashing the cuts in the thread. Many people in that thread said it was legit with pix to prove. Over there at ICmag they share cuts a lot with members and that's one thing I can say they know about cuts over there. The person bashing DHN never posted in that thread again and he hastnt posted since last year and never saw anything he grew so I'm still believing that they're legit. Some people said some cuts were iffy and that was Wifi and White Widow but nobody said anything about Cherry Pie or GSC. Multiple people said the Chem 4 was real deal Cherry Pie real deal Grape Ape real deal and Purole Cadillac real deal. Have to believe otherwise. One guy bashing them with no proof is not enough especially when you say you grow and don't have pix or journals to back them up. He seemed like a troll


Of course his thread was BS, the thing is they have dank as fuck strains and I have grown them it is all up to you to bring out their potential.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

Now that should be the end of that fareal. Anybody growing something else that many people don't have. What about the Cookie Fam clones Sherbet Pink Panties anybody seen what these look like or smoked it. Just haven't really heard too much about them on he forums.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now that should be the end of that fareal. Anybody growing something else that many people don't have. What about the Cookie Fam clones Sherbet Pink Panties anybody seen what these look like or smoked it. Just haven't really heard too much about them on he forums.


Pink panties that a stripper strain?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Pink panties that a stripper strain?


Bro iono just been hearing about some of there clone onlys and just wondering dies anybody have them or seen flowers or smoked it. Anybody with Key Lime Pie? Got a cross of it to SourJack but from what I know it's a big yielder very frosty great flavor lol different than Cookies or Cherry Pie


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i am glade to have worked a trade for that cut. Looks like it is fire great job on it!


Thanks man, that means a lot coming from you and it was fire. Every time I hear someone say "fire" about cannabis it makes me think of this song from a dude from seattle.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @mdjenks
> why do you have 3 Bodvida humidity packs in your small jar?
> I usually use just one, but im finding that they are keeping my buds too moist. are you in the desert,? im in the Seattle area.


this is for you man, I lived in Seattle for four years in the U-dub, Capitol Hill and Belltown.

You recognize where they are at in the beginning of the video? In front of Dicks on Broadway in Capitol Hill, there is a part where one of the rappers is walking by a grocery store in the Central District, I use to get groceries from there when I was low on money.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks man, that means a lot coming from you was fire. Every time I hear someone say "fire" about cannabis it makes me think of this song from a dude from seattle.


I love this shit!
Thanks man but there are a lot better than me. I take the more laid back type growing and just give them some love


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I love this shit!
> Thanks man but there are a lot better than me. I take the more laid back type growing and just give them somd love


There is always somebody better man, don't sell yourself short you are very talented, the proof is in the pudding....I mean the pics of your bud.

I don't buy beans much these days but I went on the zon to check out what they had for Sin City and everything is sold out, when I first saw Sin City seeds I thought wow man these guys are putting out some shit like GGG and Bodhi.

What the hell GGG has Aloha Grape Stomper that is the same as Hazeman's Elephant stomper almost.

anybody run Appalachia? Isn't it TresDawg x Green Crack?

I forgot I ran some clones before moving to denver from KK clones, it was Bay 11 which I thought was very nice, low yielder for me but very nice sativa.

Anybody know what KK stands for? Is it kush Korner or something, i can't remember.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I forgot I ran some clones before moving to denver from KK clones, it was Bay 11 which I thought was very nice, low yielder for me but very nice sativa.
> 
> Anybody know what KK stands for? Is it kush Korner or something, i can't remember.


Klone King. They offer elite cuts from Ken Estes Grandaddy Purp seed companies genetics and a few clone only strains.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Klone King. They offer elite cuts from Ken Estes Grandaddy Purp seed companies genetics and a few clone only strains.


Right thats the name. I don't know why i couldn't remember, thanks for the quick response.

Nice site, I may have to acquire something from them.

Damn Klone Kings have some very very nice clones.

Oh yeah my Purple Kush from DHN, it was around 2008-9, its on their site


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

@mdjenk..s Right on Brotha, I LOVE that song!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Did you make it to the second page of that very same ICmag thread you're quoting from? Because people went on to say, and show, this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock it out of the 415


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Did you make it to the second page of that very same ICmag thread you're quoting from? Because people went on to say, and show, this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make it to the end where the original poster gives his review? Post the whole thing, not just the positive reviews. I started this because someone asked for 1 negative review. I find one, and am burned at the stake. W.E. good luck. I hope I am wrong.
I was randomly contacted by someone from Riu in response to this thread. They claimed to have everything I have been wanting for years. I figured it would be worth a shot. Then Mdjenks came in the thread talking about all the same exact strains, I must have misunderstood what he was saying because it seemed like he was telling us all the they are legit. Now after clearing up that he basically can only speak on chernoby, MDjenks said himself that he is afraid to try some of the more exotic ones until he sees some more grows and reports. 
If I went to a place and they had Ghost og I wouldnt "try" the chernobyl. Trying the exotic one seems to make more sense. They have been distributing high quality clones since 2007, that sell by the tens and hundreds, yet it takes a month to get each pic uploaded? Yet he runs chernobyl only? Just like Yodaweed came in here and said he has the thin mint pheno, and bullshit was called because he was mistaken. I believe that was DHN "thin mint pheno type". What if he had a patient that needs the real thin mint? Its really sad tome because I truly feel the this name game will be the downfall of this culture. If our patients cant be sure of the medicine that they are getting, there will be an agency created to set standards for us. When I get a clone only cut from someone, I want it to be because of Good Karma.
@King Arthur Oh yeah just because all they do is sell clones, that doesnt mean the sell clone onlys. So thats not why they are relevant to this thread. They are relevant because the offer clone only strains. Wait they never actually said that did they? 
@Bad Karma you have the GSC from them, I asked you if it was the forum cut. You said " I believe it is, lucky me". Since you would prolly know more about them than anyone else here. Clear it up.This thread has been moving the past few days, but we are all speculating. @Bad Karma set the record straight.
Here is a direct question @Bad Karma what DHN cuts have you grown out? And are they the same as the clone only cuts that mainstream breeders use?
There have been radio shows where orgnkid, chemdog, bubba, jj-nyc all these people coming out of the closets, now would be the best time to just say "orgnkids cut". 
Is the chem 4 the same that DHN sells from the "reunion pheno" mother plant or not?
Not one review says they have the authentic genetics, they all say "they are legit"(no pics tho). Until a side by side is done, I wont believe it.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Did you make it to the end where the original poster gives his review? Post the whole thing, not just the positive reviews. I started this because someone asked for 1 negative review. I find one, and am burned at the stake. W.E. good luck. I hope I am wrong.
> I was randomly contacted by someone from Riu in response to this thread. They claimed to have everything I have been wanting for years. I figured it would be worth a shot. Then Mdjenks came in the thread talking about all the same exact strains, I must have misunderstood what he was saying because it seemed like he was telling us all the they are legit. Now after clearing up that he basically can only speak on chernoby, MDjenks said himself that he is afraid to try some of the more exotic ones until he sees some more grows and reports.
> If I went to a place and they had Ghost og I wouldnt "try" the chernobyl. Trying the exotic one seems to make more sense. They have been distributing high quality clones since 2007, that sell by the tens and hundreds, yet it takes a month to get each pic uploaded? Yet he runs chernobyl only? Just like Yodaweed came in here and said he has the thin mint pheno, and bullshit was called because he was mistaken. I believe that was DHN "thin mint pheno type". What if he had a patient that needs the real thin mint? Its really sad tome because I truly feel the this name game will be the downfall of this culture. If our patients cant be sure of the medicine that they are getting, there will be an agency created to set standards for us. When I get a clone only cut from someone, I want it to be because of Good Karma.
> @King Arthur Oh yeah just because all they do is sell clones, that doesnt mean the sell clone onlys. So thats not why they are relevant to this thread. They are relevant because the offer clone only strains. Wait they never actually said that did they?
> ...


Man. I'm not worried about the original "cut" if it is fire I'm there regardless. Yeah I tore up the CH but also did as much with the DQ and forgot to mention a few runs of the WiFi plus the Purple kush and now the chem 4 and Sour D. I don't claim they are the best or have the tightest inside track I only say everything I get from them has turned out to be fire but then again you need to know how to grow and how far you can push a strain. I ran that Bay 11 cut from King Klone, thanks for the correction, and it was just as nice and I wouldn't think twice about getting more cuts from KK but me and my homies have been using DHN because it is constant fire and great product. IMO I don't care who has anything original as long as it is good.

Dealing with a plant like cannabis and wanting something "pure" for a patient is unrealistic unless you want to go synthetic and that is what is good about nature you never know. really as a patient you need to know about the chemicals in the plant that helps your illness like how much CBD or THC not the strain. I was in the military for 12 years and was medically discharged for injuries in Iraq and its all back pain. I got off opiates and turned to cannabis. For night I want a strong indica and for day I want a good hybrid of indie and Sat. thats it thats all.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone got a connect on KK


Ha! man you are crazy always looking for clone connect. Wish you had a good one near you man......seriously I do, everybody should.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> A lot is hype, I give you that. And the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.
> 
> I know you all know I like og. I've ran many beans to find the specific smell, taste, and high. I was on a mission to do exactly what you mentioned. Unsuccessful, here I am today.
> 
> ...


funny we run 2 of the same cuts(sfv and ghost) and i just found a buddy with ( ihope ) the gg#4 ...
i dont do the cookies cuz of the pollen down low i dont need more femmed seeds in my life from the cherry pie line IMHO.

since you like similar clone onlys i suggest to you the hells ang. cut of the og (og x black berry(nebu)) i think you might enjoy the expession of the high as it can be amazing meds for me,...

i still run a few hundred seeds a year many of my own.
but clone onlys have alot of physic power to them as plants that are annual photoperiod have not been alive for 20 years + before . that i am aware of. the human energy expened to do it causes the plant to shift as well . the effect of a "CLEAR headed high " as dj short refered to it. is what stays in my garden and i am not finding it in any durban crosses yet. or c-99 or sour .... but in some cuts.... it may be hocus pocus . the placebo effect or that they are that good.....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man. I'm not worried about the original "cut" if it is fire I'm there regardless. Yeah I tore up the CH but also did as much with the DQ and forgot to mention a few runs of the WiFi plus the Purple kush and now the chem 4 and Sour D. I don't claim they are the best or have the tightest inside track I only say everything I get from them has turned out to be fire but then again you need to know how to grow and how far you can push a strain. I ran that Bay 11 cut from King Klone, thanks for the correction, and it was just as nice and I wouldn't think twice about getting more cuts from KK but me and my homies have been using DHN because it is constant fire and great product. IMO I don't care who has anything original as long as it is good.
> 
> Dealing with a plant like cannabis and wanting something "pure" for a patient is unrealistic unless you want to go synthetic and that is what is good about nature you never know. really as a patient you need to know about the chemicals in the plant that helps your illness like how much CBD or THC not the strain. I was in the military for 12 years and was medically discharged for injuries in Iraq and its all back pain. I got off opiates and turned to cannabis. For night I want a strong indica and for day I want a good hybrid of indie and Sat. thats it thats all.


Now we are getting somewhere.
Edit: Again I must apologize for misunderstanding you when you said they had clone onlys I (and everyone else) though you meant they were the originals. We all have our own fire. We want the originals.Or at least I do. By simply saying "they are legit" It made me think that the genetics were legit, not just the roots or the condition of the cutting. I think most of us in this thread are more interested in the genotype than the physical condition of the clone. Im done with this. Love me or hate me I feel I am doing what is right for us all.


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What if he had a patient that needs the real thin mint?


You have to have the real deal. I heard smoking knockoffs or hybrids can cause instant death.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Am I bugging out or did the web site change?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Did you make it to the end where the original poster gives his review? Post the whole thing, not just the positive reviews. I started this because someone asked for 1 negative review. I find one, and am burned at the stake. W.E. good luck. I hope I am wrong.
> I was randomly contacted by someone from Riu in response to this thread. They claimed to have everything I have been wanting for years. I figured it would be worth a shot. Then Mdjenks came in the thread talking about all the same exact strains, I must have misunderstood what he was saying because it seemed like he was telling us all the they are legit. Now after clearing up that he basically can only speak on chernoby, MDjenks said himself that he is afraid to try some of the more exotic ones until he sees some more grows and reports.
> If I went to a place and they had Ghost og I wouldnt "try" the chernobyl. Trying the exotic one seems to make more sense. They have been distributing high quality clones since 2007, that sell by the tens and hundreds, yet it takes a month to get each pic uploaded? Yet he runs chernobyl only? Just like Yodaweed came in here and said he has the thin mint pheno, and bullshit was called because he was mistaken. I believe that was DHN "thin mint pheno type". What if he had a patient that needs the real thin mint? Its really sad tome because I truly feel the this name game will be the downfall of this culture. If our patients cant be sure of the medicine that they are getting, there will be an agency created to set standards for us. When I get a clone only cut from someone, I want it to be because of Good Karma.
> @King Arthur Oh yeah just because all they do is sell clones, that doesnt mean the sell clone onlys. So thats not why they are relevant to this thread. They are relevant because the offer clone only strains. Wait they never actually said that did they?
> ...


After reading that 5 page thread and after seeing you post did we read the whole thing I had to go back in look the the end where the original poster joeguy says he loves the cut and it's fire and his wife can't even smoke it unless she's going to bed cus it's just puts her down and makes her forget everything. Has pix at chop time and they're beautiful. People congratulated him on his successful grow and joeguy even said it was great all around medicine for him. I'm not bashing you at all bro but that thread proves nothing you actually gave me more proof to fuck with them. One guy bashing the place with no pix of anything or proof, no grow journals or pix of anything for that matter and your will to take his word. He was a troll bro and was the only one bashing in he thread. If you saw something at the end of the thread that I didn't see please let me know as I ain't got nothing else to say about this cus it's honestky pointless when all these reviews are nothing but good yes there are a few that said some cuts weren't good but lots of people just don't know how to fully dial a plant in and get the best outta her. Until you try you can't knock it.

That thin mint pheno who really has it???? Not prolly any of us on here and most forums. I've seen maybe a few breeders Tha actullay say the bred with the real thin mint. I've seen no grows with people who say they have it and most people say you have to really be in to get it. Everyone grows forum. Lots of people have OGKB but you don't see it much and lots of people have the Platinum too no thin mint tho. I'm sure DHN has the Forum prolly because that's the one everyone has. Everything till points to the cuts being legit. a friend/member even hit me up and told me what she saw on Instagram about the Cookie cut and how fire it looks. I tried to find he pix but it's hard cus I don't have Instagram but I'm able to find pix of there from time to time but here is a very recent thread about DHN clones not one started in 2012 this one is just last year. Take a read of if bro since it's from ICmag too
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=6524385


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> After reading that 5 page thread and after seeing you post did we read the whole thing I had to go back in look the the end where the original poster joeguy says he loves the cut and it's fire and his wife can't even smoke it unless she's going to bed cus it's just puts her down and makes her forget everything. Has pix at chop time and they're beautiful. People congratulated him on his successful grow and joeguy even said it was great all around medicine for him. I'm not bashing you at all bro but that thread proves nothing you actually gave me more proof to fuck with them. One guy bashing the place with no pix of anything or proof, no grow journals or pix of anything for that matter and your will to take his word. He was a troll bro and was the only one bashing in he thread. If you saw something at the end of the thread that I didn't see please let me know as I ain't got nothing else to say about this cus it's honestky pointless when all these reviews are nothing but good yes there are a few that said some cuts weren't good but lots of people just don't know how to fully dial a plant in and get the best outta her. Until you try you can't knock it.
> 
> That thin mint pheno who really has it???? Not prolly any of us on here and most forums. I've seen maybe a few breeders Tha actullay say the bred with the real thin mint. I've seen no grows with people who say they have it and most people say you have to really be in to get it. Everyone grows forum. Lots of people have OGKB but you don't see it much and lots of people have the Platinum too no thin mint tho. I'm sure DHN has the Forum prolly because that's the one everyone has. Everything till points to the cuts being legit. a friend/member even hit me up and told me what she saw on Instagram about the Cookie cut and how fire it looks. I tried to find he pix but it's hard cus I don't have Instagram but I'm able to find pix of there from time to time but here is a very recent thread about DHN clones not one started in 2012 this one is just last year. Take a read of if bro since it's from ICmag too
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=6524385


Hey guy ,
Here's some instagram shots of what people have grown out from DHN. The ones with no label , but have cut off pics of cookies at the bottom is there gsc


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 20, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hey guy ,
> Here's some instagram shots of what people have grown out from DHN.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

@gitarre10000 thanks for the pix that's plenty proof for me. Crazy thing is that Headband posted by that person Krunchbubble is posting in the thread I posted. Those Cookies look insane and the SFVOG looking real similar to @kgp he posted not too long ago. I think this is well enough proof that things are legit


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Am I bugging out or did the web site change?


Its all good man, I have no ill will against you. I understand people want an original cut and there are tons of hoarders out there that don't want you to have it, only them so they can say look what I have and nobody else does and that is how strains get lost. IMO if you get the real deal make a bx1 and get some seeds so that strain isn't lost forever from over heat or what ever may happen that could kill your mother and clones. I can only imagine if chemdawg was lost forever, it is one of my favorite strains.

Anyway back to it, you all know I'm running the chem4 and sour d, what is in your garden?

sounds like that credit card commercial, so whats in your wallet?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well guys i am going to run there ghost og, sfv og, grape ape andd purple cadillac this year and will see what is up


mdjenks said:


> Its all good man, I have no ill will against you. I understand people want an original cut and there are tons of hoarders out there that don't want you to have it, only them so they can say look what I have and nobody else does and that is how strains get lost. IMO if you get the real deal make a bx1 and get some seeds so that strain isn't lost forever from over heat or what ever may happen that could kill your mother and clones. I can only imagine if chemdawg was lost forever, it is one of my favorite strains.
> 
> Anyway back to it, you all know I'm running the chem4 and sour d, what is in your garden?
> 
> sounds like that credit card commercial, so whats in your wallet?


Mani know am going to miss some but This should cover flower i have a veg list on my thread.
Fireballs f3
Purple voodoo
Goji og f2
Honebee f2
Bluepit
Dog kush s1
Purple wreck
Swamp wrecked
Gdp x bluepit
Granddad balls
Alligator kush
Pw x blue pit
Ghost train haze
Purple voodoo
Deepblue x sour kush
Gdp
Blue moonshine
Og kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well guys i am going to run there ghost og, sfv og, grape ape andd purple cadillac this year and will see what is up
> 
> 
> Mani know am going to miss some but This should cover flower i have a veg list on my thread.
> ...


Bruh!!!!!
How many watts you running


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

About 2k
Most everything is in 1 and two gallons. I have 45 2 gallon grow bags around 600 watt light


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About 2k
> Most everything is in 1 and two gallons. I have 45 2 gallon grow bags around 600 watt light
> View attachment 3335530


Yeah i used to do 1 gallons still do depends on if im running cuts or what. But from seed i notice i need to give the extra leg room or ill be watering evwryday in flower.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

@Dr.D81: dizamn, thats a hefty run, the most I have done is 18

I have the ebb n flow on a timer, of course. And I have a camera in the cab/tent so I can check on the ladies and I have a fail switch if the temps, for some reason, get to high and a lot of other high tech stuff plus a huge filter inside and outside plus the cab has a cipher lock on it.

My wife isn't fond of the skunk smell hence the overkill on the filters.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i used to do 1 gallons still do depends on if im running cuts or what. But from seed i notice i need to give the extra leg room or ill be watering evwryday in flower.


You running anything now? or have you already posted that?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About 2k
> Most everything is in 1 and two gallons. I have 45 2 gallon grow bags around 600 watt light
> View attachment 3335530


I forgot, what is that kind of set up you have called? You are one of few I see use that set up. How do you like it?

Looks like a jungle in there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @Dr.D81: dizamn, thats a hefty run, the most I have done is 18
> 
> I have the ebb n flow on a timer, of course. And I have a camera in the cab/tent so I can check on the ladies and I have a fail switch if the temps, for some reason, get to high and a lot of other high tech stuff plus a huge filter inside and outside plus the cab has a cipher lock on it.
> 
> My wife isn't fond of the skunk smell hence the overkill on the filters.


Yea it is a lot of work next round i am pulling the shelves and it will be big girls in there for more canopy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I forgot, what is that kind of set up you have called? You are one of few I see use that set up. How do you like it?
> 
> Looks like a jungle in there


It is a 4 ft octagon 80 inchs tall. It has three levels with 15 2gallon grow bags per level. It is setup to run 1 to 2 tops per grow bag. The light is on a mover i modified for 16 inchs vertical travel. I have a led flat garden too


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 20, 2015)

Damn you guys are gettin all fancy on me  that looks AmazZZZZiing DR D


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About 2kd
> Most everything is in 1 and two gallons. I have 45 2 gallon grow bags around 600 watt light
> View attachment 3335530


Amazing setup


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About 2k
> Most everything is in 1 and two gallons. I have 45 2 gallon grow bags around 600 watt light
> View attachment 3335530


Nice setup man, how do you water all that? By hand or do you have a drip system ?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's my elite clone only I got from a bag seed, hardly any leafs all buds, calyxes are gigantic, smell is blueberries, gas and OG kush. Buds will be so hugemungous by end of flower I will need to yo-yo them from my ceiling , and they are already staked with 3 foot bamboo stakes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3335705
> Here's my elite clone only I got from a bag seed, hardly any leafs all buds, calyxes are gigantic, smell is blueberries, gas and OG kush. Buds will be so hugemungous by end of flower I will need to yo-yo them from my ceiling , and they are already staked with 3 foot bamboo stakes.


What elite is that??? Looks damn good tho

Reminds me of the Oscar Goodman I'm testing now all buds hardly any side branching. SOG growers dream strain and major yield and monster super dense buds


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What elite is that??? Looks damn good tho


It's a seed I got in a bag of skywalker OG, and it tastes a lot better than the weed it came in so I call it skywalker OG but who knows what pollinated it, all I know is its all branch and bud and gets like a rock literally when its done. The buds are like rock hard pine cones that smell like blueberries and gas. I have run elites, I have some golden goat running now and this is an elite in my book because of taste and nug density, yields are very low. And when I researched skywalker OG there is one particular one that looks similar people call it Sativa OG.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

It gets a lemon taste as well, like blueberry lemonade with gas added in.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> It's a seed I got in a bag of skywalker OG, and it tastes a lot better than the weed it came in so I call it skywalker OG but who knows what pollinated it, all I know is its all branch and bud and gets like a rock literally when its done. The buds are like rock hard pine cones that smell like blueberries and gas. I have run elites, I have some golden goat running now and this is an elite in my book because of taste and nug density, yields are very low. And when I researched skywalker OG there is one particular one that looks similar people call it Sativa OG.


Most elites are low yielders anyways. There's always a trade off for something low yield super dank. High yield not too dank. That good looks lovely tho. Heard many good things about Golden Goat. Hopefully I'll be running a good elite soon


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Most elites are low yielders anyways. There's always a trade off for something low yield super dank. High yield not too dank. That good looks lovely tho. Heard many good things about Golden Goat. Hopefully I'll be running a good elite soon


I'll get some pics of the goat when it's larger , just got a clone from the clone store in Denver they were finally back in stock.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

I cant say its elite, but I can say that her mother went to the cup and tested at 21%. She didnt win, but its the best I have found to this day. 
The Dog (on the right).
 
The others are 2 phenos of Black Sour Bubble (black rose sativa x bog sour bubble). The green one was more potent, but the bag appeal of the purple one made me keep her.
I had to have a buddy send me this pic, I really have no pics of the dog in flower on this computer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

And one of the Dog i have is a sister to the one that went to the cup
2010 Dog Kush ( lemon pledge pheno)


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> It's a seed I got in a bag of skywalker OG, and it tastes a lot better than the weed it came in so I call it skywalker OG but who knows what pollinated it, all I know is its all branch and bud and gets like a rock literally when its done. The buds are like rock hard pine cones that smell like blueberries and gas. I have run elites, I have some golden goat running now and this is an elite in my book because of taste and nug density, yields are very low. And when I researched skywalker OG there is one particular one that looks similar people call it Sativa OG.





Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3335718
> It gets a lemon taste as well, like blueberry lemonade with gas added in.


Your plant looks very similar to the Skywalker OG clone I have in veg right now. There's a good chance you're growing an S1, and not an F1 cross, of Skywalker OG.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Your plant looks very similar to the Skywalker OG clone I have in veg right now. There's a good chance you're growing an S1, and not an F1 cross, of Skywalker OG.


Pictures please? I always wondered what it might be genetic wise


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pictures please? I always wondered what it might be genetic wise


I'll grab some tonight after lights on, she's tied down (LST), but you'll be able to see the similarities.


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 20, 2015)

Orange Matter, Was a Reg seed from a breeder that crossed summat..baked!! had 5 beans and only one Female,will be Re-vegging and then taking Clones from and keep the mother...Will be doing the Colloidal silver trick to turn one of the Female Clones and make Female seeds...Gotta keep it going somehow...can't be got again...?

Just found the Info on this > > > > 

*The father to all of these is a stud of an Alien Matter male chosen from four that ticked all the boxes I wanted. High resin profile, good flower stacking, strong fast growth, great structure and low odour compared to the mothers I dusted.

The mother of the Orange Matter it's an Agent Orange dom OrangeNesia from LadySativaGenetics.
Loud orange peel smell that translates well to taste. Just needs a little kick that I think the Alien male will give her.*

and this is My Lady > > > 1-2wks left??











Been Vegging for a Fair while in a 18L Pot, under a 250mh/hps in a 4 x 4 x 8' GR along with Me SGLP Re-veg

atb


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3335718
> It gets a lemon taste as well, like blueberry lemonade with gas added in.


Damn nice fat stock on that lanky looking lady. Good job man looks really good. So you have grown it out before? What was the taste and high like if you did?

Weird there is not more fan leaves, I haven't seen anything quite like it except for maybe blue dream and GSC but not like that.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And one of the Dog i have is a sister to the one that went to the cup
> 2010 Dog Kush ( lemon pledge pheno)
> View attachment 3335795 View attachment 3335796


Damn you are good at running elites/growing, that is a clone only right?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Orange Matter, Was a Reg seed from a breeder that crossed summat..baked!! had 5 beans and only one Female,will be Re-vegging and then taking Clones from and keep the mother...Will be doing the Colloidal silver trick to turn one of the Female Clones and make Female seeds...Gotta keep it going somehow...can't be got again...?
> 
> Just found the Info on this > > > >
> 
> ...


Very nice healthy lime green color. I like lots of different colors just because it is appealing to look at but I also like a nice healthy green lady like chemdawg and sour d.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn you are good at running elites/growing, that is a clone only right?


Yea mine is i still have to check but we think it is the cut don mailed from the UK


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm always being hypothetical and thinking of what crazy crosses I could develop now that I am being mentored for breeding. I love old school strains like super silver haze and northern lights. It would be cool to cross a nice old school strong good yielder with something like platinum OG or Cherry Pie to throw some color in it. I don't know its just something I think about all the time, can't wait to make my own strain. Just started working on the accidental GreenCrack/Dream Queen x Goji OG with my mentor. I know it will take a while to find a stable strong pheno but when we do look out it should be killer with that many strains packed into one lady. Dream Queen: skunk #1 x Mazar and Goji OG: Nepali OG x Snow Lotus. Won't be much for color but the trichome factor will be insane and a power house like Mazar and Nepali OG. Snow Lotus: Afgooey x Blockhead, Mazar: Afghan/Skunk, Nepali OG: OG Kush x Nepal, and straight up Skunk #1.

Shit will be LOUD


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea mine is i still have to check but we think it is the cut don mailed from the UK


Have you ever had any experience with the UK clone only Cheese? I've never had it, only crosses, and the UK dudes rave over it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm always being hypothetical and thinking of what crazy crosses I could develop now that I am being mentored for breeding. I love old school strains like super silver haze and northern lights. It would be cool to cross a nice old school strong good yielder with something like platinum OG or Cherry Pie to throw some color in it. I don't know its just something I think about all the time, can't wait to make my own strain. Just started working on the accidental GreenCrack/Dream Queen x Goji OG with my mentor. I know it will take a while to find a stable strong pheno but when we do look out it should be killer with that many strains packed into one lady. Dream Queen: skunk #1 x Mazar and Goji OG: Nepali OG x Snow Lotus. Won't be much for color but the trichome factor will be insane and a power house like Mazar and Nepali OG. Snow Lotus: Afgooey x Blockhead, Mazar: Afghan/Skunk, Nepali OG: OG Kush x Nepal, and straight up Skunk #1.
> 
> Shit will be LOUD


I have a project i am working on you would like
Old timers haze x purple voodoo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea mine is i still have to check but we think it is the cut don mailed from the UK


I remember when the dog was being created, and if the one you have came from BB, I think its that very cut. I think the original pics on the BB site came from him. I dont think he was that fond of the sour strains, so he kept the OG pheno you have. Some how, some way I ended up with a straight up sour kush version (more headband leaning). I still want to compare the cut you have to the one that was picked in the US, its sour diesel smell with og kush taste. Gleaming with frost. There was a falling out between BB and the guy I got it from, so I dont really bring it up. But, we gotta link up and swapsies Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have you ever had any experience with the UK clone only Cheese? I've never had it, only crosses, and the UK dudes rave over it.


No i am trying to find it for Shiskaboy now. 


shishkaboy said:


> I remember when the dog was being created, and if the one you have came from BB, I think its that very cut. I think the original pics on the BB site came from him. I dont think he was that fond of the sour strains, so he kept the OG pheno you have. Some how, some way I ended up with a straight up sour kush version (more headband leaning). I still want to compare the cut you have to the one that was picked in the US, its sour diesel smell with og kush taste. Gleaming with frost. There was a falling out between BB and the guy I got it from, so I dont really bring it up. But, we gotta link up and swapsies Doc.


I just pm'ed the BB breeder i got it from so we will see. I can say i got clones his og lerry, exstrema, dog bx2, and the 2010 dog is by far my favorite and the only one i still run.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have you ever had any experience with the UK clone only Cheese? I've never had it, only crosses, and the UK dudes rave over it.


I ve been hunting through seeds for something close to the real deal for years. The closest I got, I didnt even clone it. So dumb. Never again. Just popped a Dinafem Cheese Fem. I have also been workin a Uk cheese bx2 line for a few years.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn nice fat stock on that lanky looking lady. Good job man looks really good. So you have grown it out before? What was the taste and high like if you did?
> 
> Weird there is not more fan leaves, I haven't seen anything quite like it except for maybe blue dream and GSC but not like that.


This tastes like pine sol, blue berries, OG and gas, a little lemon as well, very unique tasting and strong. Little trimming work needed that's why I love her so much this is my 3rd time growing her


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

I remember when I was still living in SF and renewed my card and me and my buddy went to this dispensary the receptionist told us about that was right around the corner and I got some Candy Jack and Electric Larry Land and man was the ELL tasty and potent, it was one of their premium strains.....damn I wish I could remember the name of the place it had a smoking lounge but you had to leave the dispensary and walk about 10 feet to a door and they would buzz you in and you had to climb these stairs to the second story, I was like WTF, and when we got to the top it was a huge room with huge windows facing the street. It had high tables with bar seats that had backs on them and every table had a volcano and there were a lot of flat screen TV's on the walls, really nice set up. I've always wanted to go back but can't remember the damn name or were in SF it is at.

Ah it just came to me "Green Door" http://www.greendoorsf.com, they had some tatted up gangster looking security guys working there and hot chics behind the glass encased counter were you ordered what you wanted.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I ve been hunting through seeds for something close to the real deal for years. The closest I got, I didnt even clone it. So dumb. Never again. Just popped a Dinafem Cheese Fem. I have also been workin a Uk cheese bx2 line for a few years.


Try Dr Greenthumb UK Cheese S1. Heard awesome things about it and all of his gear.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I remember when I was still living in SF and renewed my card and me and my buddy went to this dispensary the receptionist told us about that was right around the corner and I got some Candy Jack and Electric Larry Land and man was the ELL tasty and potent, it was one of their premium strains.....damn I wish I could remember the name of the place it had a smoking lounge but you had to leave the dispensary and walk about 10 feet to a door and they would buzz you in and you had to climb these stairs to the second story, I was like WTF, and when we got to the top it was a huge room with huge windows facing the street. It had high tables with bar seats that had backs on them and every table had a volcano and there were a lot of flat screen TV's on the walls, really nice set up. I've always wanted to go back but can't remember the damn name or were in SF it is at.
> 
> Ah it just came to me "Green Door" http://www.greendoorsf.com, they had some tatted up gangster looking security guys working there and hot chics behind the glass encased counter were you ordered what you wanted.


Man that sounds like the closest thing to the coffee shops in Adam! Cool shit man


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Try Dr Greenthumb UK Cheese S1. Heard awesome things it and all of his gear.


I actually would go with greenhouse before greenthumb. I have personally grown them and the closest I got was from greenhouse. Now they have an exo cheese out. They gave it to Jah Hoover (the guy who gave out the cheese) to compare, and he said it was pretty close just short in the flavor and potency categories. The cheese pics I posted in the beginning of this thread were all GHS. I had heard so many bad things about them, but they were inexpensive. So I went for it. Still have the pheno that was selected, wish I kept the other one tho.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I actually would go with greenhouse before greenthumb. I have personally grown them and the closest I got was from greenhouse. Now they have an exo cheese out. They gave it to Jah Hoover (the guy who gave out the cheese) to compare, and he said it was pretty close just short in the flavor and potency categories. The cheese pics I posted in the beginning of this thread were all GHS. I had heard so many bad things about them, but they were inexpensive. So I went for it. Still have the pheno that was selected, wish I kept the other one tho.


Damn bro that sucks. I've never had it Blue Cheese but no real Cheese. Surprised to hear about GHS actually having something good. Sorry to hear the DrGT wasn't really close at all


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn bro that sucks. I've never had it Blue Cheese but no real Cheese. Surprised to hear about GHS actually having something good. Sorry to hear the DrGT wasn't really close at all


No my bad, I only grew the GHS. So if I was gonna pheno hunt,I would look where I know what to look for.I think I can pick out a cheese leaning pheno in veg from GHS. But for now Imma keep working this Bx2 line I got from the BB guys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I remember when the dog was being created, and if the one you have came from BB, I think its that very cut. I think the original pics on the BB site came from him. I dont think he was that fond of the sour strains, so he kept the OG pheno you have. Some how, some way I ended up with a straight up sour kush version (more headband leaning). I still want to compare the cut you have to the one that was picked in the US, its sour diesel smell with og kush taste. Gleaming with frost. There was a falling out between BB and the guy I got it from, so I dont really bring it up. But, we gotta link up and swapsies Doc.


The cut i have came from Dogs dad dst in Amsterdam
I have two coming down in a little over a week i will get better pics


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

Went on the Green Door site and they had a link to pics of the place but most pics the lounge was packed but when we went it was in the middle of the week during the afternoon so there was only a few people in the lounge so it was cool.
the pic with the encased jewelry case is the concentrates and the long pic shows that as well and you can see there cuts as well on the right. The table with the volcano is what all the tables had on them, rolling papers, grinder, rolling trey, etc.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> No my bad, I only grew the GHS. So if I was gonna pheno hunt,I would look where I know what to look for.I think I can pick out a cheese leaning pheno in veg from GHS. But for now Imma keep working this Bx2 line I got from the BB guys.


I think you should give DrGT a try then I'm sure it can be no worse than what GSH puts out. I know lots of people have they're hangs ups with his beans but I've seen a lot of fire come from them. Shit as someone said "for the price of them they better have fire in them" and I agree cus he's headcracking. Gonna try his shit soon enough tho cus @Dr Gruber just keeps showing the world that there is fire in them


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

So does the exo smell like cheese? That isn't a smell I would want for my bud but I damn sure would try it with all the hype.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> So does the exo smell like cheese? That isn't a smell I would want for my bud but I damn sure would try it with all the hype.


Dave on the garden of weeden in OR does the tunnel of cheese every year. Look it up on utube.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> So does the exo smell like cheese? That isn't a smell I would want for my bud but I damn sure would try it with all the hype.


Never had the real UK but I can say that the pheno of GHS that I had was rank. Imagine sweaty socks sitting in old mop water, but with a hint of sweet cheeba. It was really awesome, Don told me which one it was in veg too. I still didnt listen to him and clone it.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Never had the real UK but I can say that the pheno of GHS that I had was rank. Imagine sweaty socks sitting in old mop water, but with a hint of sweet cheeba. It was really awesome, Don told me which one it was in veg too. I still didnt listen to him and clone it.


Wow, what a description! Sounds like it pretty much smells like vulgar unpleasant smells but a bit of sweet bud....thank god. Never the less I would love love to try it and see what its like! Shame on you for not cloning it........its ahhright we all make "huge" mistakes.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pictures please? I always wondered what it might be genetic wise


Alright, here's the Skywalker OG clone that I'm running. I see a lot of resemblance between the two in the leaf, and stem, structure.

Here are the other clone only strains currently in my garden...
The White


Grape Ape


Girl Scout Cookies (I just topped her last night)


Those are all cuts from Dark Heart Nursery, so far, I'm very impressed. I swore off clones for over three years after wasting a grow on a powdery mildew mess, caused by shitty, unhealthy, clones. After watching my friends out here use DHN for their last few crops, and especially after testing the product, they had earned my trust. These are the healthiest clones I've had in my garden since the Blue Sky coffee shop closed down.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 21, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Alright, here's the Skywalker OG clone that I'm running. I see a lot of resemblance between the two in the leaf, and stem, structure.
> View attachment 3336002
> Here are the other clone only strains currently in my garden...
> The White
> ...


Looks very similar, I would say must be from the same lineage. Cannot say if it is the same as what I have unless I smoke some but maybe when you flower her you can show some bud shots too? Thanks for the pictures .


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> So does the exo smell like cheese? That isn't a smell I would want for my bud but I damn sure would try it with all the hype.


All of the cheese I have grown has a sugary fruity smell and taste to it. Nothing resembling cheese to my nose at least. I have only done the seeds though and not the clone only.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 21, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Alright, here's the Skywalker OG clone that I'm running. I see a lot of resemblance between the two in the leaf, and stem, structure.
> View attachment 3336002
> Here are the other clone only strains currently in my garden...
> The White
> ...


Your skywalker og (albeit in veg) looks very similar to my skywalker og; which was given to me under the pretenses of being the same one used by RD in their crosses.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anybody seen this little gadget? https://www.grasshoppervape.com

it doesn't use a coil, has no internal wiring thus being able to have a bigger battery, it has 2 temp settings so you don't combust the herb. There is a chip in that communicates with the top end to the bottom end wirelessly and you can get titanium or stainless steel plus it has a lifetime warranty and it heats using convection like the pax. I'm on the waiting list and the titanium one is only $140 or you can get the stainless steel one for $99, it was originally called the ZenPen.

Correction the pax uses conduction for heating and the grasshopper uses convection for heating.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Has anybody seen this little gadget? https://www.grasshoppervape.com
> 
> it doesn't use a coil, has no internal wiring thus being able to have a bigger battery, it has 2 temp settings so you don't combust the herb. There is a chip in that communicates with the top end to the bottom end wirelessly and you can get titanium or stainless steel plus it has a lifetime warranty and it heats using convection like the pax. I'm on the waiting list and the titanium one is only $140 or you can get the stainless steel one for $99, it was originally called the ZenPen.


I like that. They just need a wax head for it


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Has anybody seen this little gadget? https://www.grasshoppervape.com
> 
> it doesn't use a coil, has no internal wiring thus being able to have a bigger battery, it has 2 temp settings so you don't combust the herb. There is a chip in that communicates with the top end to the bottom end wirelessly and you can get titanium or stainless steel plus it has a lifetime warranty and it heats using convection like the pax. I'm on the waiting list and the titanium one is only $140 or you can get the stainless steel one for $99, it was originally called the ZenPen.


I hate those coils , mine stop working after bout 2 months , gotta get replacement coil part


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone had sunset sherbert?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone had sunset sherbert?


I've asked seems to be rare. That's one of the Cookie Fam cuts. It's has a few strains in it including GSC. They always name their stuff after desserts and sweets. Key Lime Pie too I have a cross of it in seeds tho but haven't seen anyone growing those cuts.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen key lime pie. Well actually my gf did. She came home from ny comic con with a picture of a painting that was for sale there. All it said was key lime pie. It was very colorful, with purples greens and yellows. It was outdoor


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I've seen key lime pie. Well actually my gf did. She came home from ny comic con with a picture of a painting that was for sale there. All it said was key lime pie. It was very colorful, with purples greens and yellows. It was outdoor


Only breeder I know that's using the cut is SinCity. They bred it with Blue Power Blue Lime Pie and I have the cross with Karmas SourJack Sour Lime Pie. The Sour Lime Pie is being tested now only seedlings but I can guarantee these will have fire in them as the Blue Lime Pie is a hit.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

They exchanged emails and talked about how hard it is to find old strains still in tact. I need to check with her to see what ever happend with that


akhiymjames said:


> Only breeder I know that's using the cut is SinCity. They bred it with Blue Power Blue Lime Pie and I have the cross with Karmas SourJack Sour Lime Pie. The Sour Lime Pie is being tested now only seedlings but I can guarantee these will have fire in them as the Blue Lime Pie is a hit.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've asked seems to be rare. That's one of the Cookie Fam cuts. It's has a few strains in it including GSC. They always name their stuff after desserts and sweets. Key Lime Pie too I have a cross of it in seeds tho but haven't seen anyone growing those cuts.


I had key lime pie in haight Ashbury last year , great taste


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like that. They just need a wax head for it


I believe they are working on a wax/concentrate head for it or they already have one.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I hate those coils , mine stop working after bout 2 months , gotta get replacement coil part


Yeah the coils suck and they combust your herb due to not having any temp settings and your herb touching red hot coils if you hold the button down to long were as the grasshopper has two temp settings and no coils so you only get vape. They need to outsource a manufacturer to keep up with demand, I have been on the waiting list for over a month. Don't get me wrong I'm all for precision hand made devices but with technology today you can get the same if not better than hand made. To date it is the most revolutionary portable vaporizer although it may not hold as much as the pax, solo, or Air. I have the Blackoutx dry herb+ and it has coils but it also does concentrates as well, rather oils, haven't tried to use wax with it. But it combusts the herb so I only use it for hash oil. http://blackoutx.com/products/dry-herb-rechargeable-kit

I only use my Arizer Solo portable vaporizer now, until I'm off the waiting list and can get a grasshopper. I will take that bitch everywhere and no one will notice.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone had sunset sherbert?


thats that fire....put it in the air!!!!!!!!

Leafly says it is crossed with the indica pink panties

Man that looks delicious...wish I had that jar on my counter while I charge my vaporizer


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 21, 2015)

Good article and good news for us cannabis users:

http://mic.com/articles/108700/there-s-very-good-news-for-the-lungs-of-marijuana-smokers

I want to post some pics of my grow of the chem4 and the sour d but they are in the beginnings of flowering so I will wait a few weeks so you can see a good pic and what a DHN cut can do especially right before harvest.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> thats that fire....put it in the air!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leafly says it is crossed with the indica pink panties
> 
> Man that looks delicious...wish I had that jar on my counter while I charge my vaporizer


Somebody thought I was lying a out the Pink Panties. The Cookie Fam got those cuts on lock as its obvious you won't see nobody growing them.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Somebody thought I was lying a out the Pink Panties. The Cookie Fam got those cuts on lock as its obvious you won't see nobody growing them.


I didn't find it anywhere last year when I was in san Fran , LA and San Diego. If its hard to come by in the bay area , then its probably super hard to get still


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Gelato




, looks handsome


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 22, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Gelato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Cookie like. Cherry Pie x Thin Mint Cookies whatever Thin Mint Cookie is  lol


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

A long time ago, about two years ago I grew out some BCN Diesel and was playing around with my DSLR camera and shutter speeds in pitch black darkness and got a good pic of a small freshly picked untrimmed bud with lots of color, hairs, and sparkle:



A pic of some Green Crack/Dream Queen I ran:



Some Jah Goo bugs from my buddy's grow


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Gelato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is one beautiful nug, is that yours?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @jigfresh hell lets give him some pics of the pie


Sorry I lag so hard. Here's my cherry pie at about 5 weeks or something


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man that is one beautiful nug, is that yours?


No , I wish , gonna try and find some when I go back to LA this year


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> A long time ago, about two years ago I grew out some BCN Diesel and was playing around with my DSLR camera and shutter speeds in pitch black darkness and got a good pic of a small freshly picked untrimmed bud with lots of color, hairs, and sparkle:
> 
> View attachment 3336973
> 
> ...


That jah goo bud looks like I'm walking on some moss in London , lol , sick


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry I lag so hard. Here's my cherry pie at about 5 weeks or somethingView attachment 3336982View attachment 3336983


Nice
Looks like i will be giving all my plants to our boy.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

I was doing some research on the Jah Goo because at the time I was gifted it my buddy never said much about it or what the lineage it was and after a while and many many strains later I had forgot about it until last night I came across the pic. Any who I found this on GrassCity:

"Jah Goo is indeed a medicinal strain. Developed by a friend of mine after years of selective breeding, it a cross of the original Afghani (nick-named Af-Gooey, or "Goo") and Blackberry Kush. 

The result is a very long dark purple flower with lots of crystals - super sticky, growing on the plant they droop and resemble dreadlocks, hence the name! Incredible smell and flavor, *medicinal benefits include:* superior and long-lasting muscular-skeletal pain relief, reduced anxiety, increased energy, concentration and focus - as well as appetite suppression...a real boon for those with arthritis who need to watch their weight! It'll get you up on your feet and motivated get things done. This is not a couch-lock, fuzzy-head high, but rather a fast-acting re-animator that will make you feel like dancing!

GOLD STAR MEDICINE. Mine tested out at 20.9 THC, 0.9 CBD and 0.3 CBN. Grab it if you can get it. This is a very high quality medicinal strain that is a low-yielder = you'll pay a little more, but it is well worth it. A little goes a LONG way. 2-3 hits and you're good to go all day, with no "crash" or hangover."

I knew it probably had some kind of berry strain with all the purple and the citrus/fruity smell as well as skunky.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

And what do you do with a lot of crystally popcorn nugs? You make bubble thats what you do. This pic is one of four chunks of bubble I made a couple of weeks ago from my last grow, about 2 oz of frozen popcorn buds and a little trim. All in all I got just over 20 grams.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> And what do you do with a lot of crystally popcorn nugs? You make bubble thats what you do. This pic is one of four chunks of bubble I made a couple of weeks ago from my last grow, about 2 oz of frozen popcorn buds and a little trim. All in all I got just over 20 grams.
> 
> View attachment 3337154


Love the hash! 

Just curious, what bags did you use on that run? Seems like an abnormal yield for that amount. I'm pretty discriminating about quality when it comes to my runs and will toss or use for alcohol extractions/tinctures lower grade instead of mixing high and low grade hash. Not knocking, just curious.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn I'm going to start using thumbnail pics when there are this many full size pics, my page takes a minute to load all the full size pics


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Love the hash!
> 
> Just curious, what bags did you use on that run? Seems like an abnormal yield for that amount. I'm pretty discriminating about quality when it comes to my runs and will toss or use for alcohol extractions/tinctures lower grade instead of mixing high and low grade hash. Not knocking, just curious.


I use the bowls, 160, 120, and 90 microns. I had some big popcorn buds, it may have been over 2oz I didn't weigh it just eyed it, hell it could have been 3oz. I also love to make dry ice hash, it is easy as hell, quick and not messy. I posted a pic of some pressed dry ice kief/hash, some call it hash and some call it kief with dry ice but when pressed it looks like blond hash which is the best IMO.

http://bubblebowlkits.com

I haven't tried the alcohol extraction yet, worried about starting a fire. I freeze all of my popcorn buds, it lets more trichomes come through if they are frozen, and some of them weigh around 3grams and I only use trim that is very frosty and I make butter for caramels with the other trim and my butter is always yellow not green like some shit I have seen at some shady dispensaries, I couldn't believe my eyes seeing green butter shit must have been mostly plant matter.

I need to get the 68, 53, and 30 micron bowls


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

Shit maybe it was closer to 17 grams, I was on my fourth run of fresh popcorn buds after I took this pic, I was pretty stoned during the process. I do my best to post accurate info, I mean there is no reason to lie to people you don't know. I give away the low grade hash.

When I lived in SF I grew with two other friends and we had 2 cabs and 1 tent, it was a small co-op for low income patients. We loved it so it wasn't a bother and we only had 5 or 6 regulars and they would get 1/4oz, 1gram of hash, and a few caramels once a month at no cost but most would donate $20 but were not required to. My two buddies still in SF are still running the co-op.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I use the bowls, 160, 120, and 90 microns. I had some big popcorn buds, it may have been over 2oz I didn't weigh it just eyed it, hell it could have been 3oz. I also love to make dry ice hash, it is easy as hell, quick and not messy. I posted a pic of some pressed dry ice kief/hash, some call it hash and some call it kief with dry ice but when pressed it looks like blond hash which is the best IMO.
> 
> http://bubblebowlkits.com
> 
> ...


Yep I freeze mine too. I find 160 to be second rate and that's usually where I cut at. Granted every run is different as are the plants. 

I also know what you mean by just guessing weight. I only weighed starting material to end material in the beginning years ago, but I'd never get 35% in weight from a pull. I suppose being less discriminate I could pull more but like you I want no green, and minimum contaminants in addition to the highest grade possible from the starting material.

Alcohol extracts are really easy. Last run I wasn't happy as my bags were dirty from previous runs (culprit cat hair). Using almost 100% ISO, soaked the hash, ran through unbleached filter, and evaporated. At the end of the day, a very nice and clean end product. Just make sure you have some ventilation if you go the route of ISO extraction. Dangerous but not at the same level as butane.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yep I freeze mine too. I find 160 to be second rate and that's usually where I cut at. Granted every run is different as are the plants.
> 
> I also know what you mean by just guessing weight. I only weighed starting material to end material in the beginning years ago, but I'd never get 35% in weight from a pull. I suppose being less discriminate I could pull more but like you I want no green, and minimum contaminants in addition to the highest grade possible from the starting material.
> 
> Alcohol extracts are really easy. Last run I wasn't happy as my bags were dirty from previous runs (culprit cat hair). Using almost 100% ISO, soaked the hash, ran through unbleached filter, and evaporated. At the end of the day, a very nice and clean end product. Just make sure you have some ventilation if you go the route of ISO extraction. Dangerous but not at the same level as butane.



Cool I may give it a try, but I will have to do when the wife is not home because she would say fuck no.

Have you ever made dry ice hash/kief? If not you should and get bowls it is so so easy, quick, and clean.

this is crazy:


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 22, 2015)

Im starting grape stomper its a clone only strain from denver gage green genetics made it Purple Elephant x Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel i think if i remember right


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Im starting grape stomper its a clone only strain from denver gage green genetics made it Purple Elephant x Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel i think if i remember right


I thought GGG created grape stomper, no? I know hazeman has elephant stomper, white grapes, and grape13 and all have grape stomper in them and I have grown all three strains out. My favorite was the white grapes, big fat colas and frosty as hell. 

Ah you were close there grape stomper BX1 is Grape Stomper x ChemDawg-Sour Diesel

my bad I miss read what you posted.


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I thought GGG created grape stomper, no? I know hazeman has elephant stomper, white grapes, and grape13 and all have grape stomper in them and I have grown all three strains out. My favorite was the white grapes, big fat colas and frosty as hell.


Ya thats what i.said gage green genetics lol my buddy only.grows the grape stomper and he crops out at a few pounds every two months the genetic structure is amazing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Cool I may give it a try, but I will have to do when the wife is not home because she would say fuck no.


Use 190 proff like everclear bud, and yea super easy. Alpha just turned some so so hash in to some nice shatter


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Ya thats what i.said gage green genetics lol my buddy only.grows the grape stomper and he crops out at a few pounds every two months the genetic structure is amazing


I have some of the GS beans I got off the tude around the time GGG came out with Golden Gage which I got as well but I have yet to pop any of them.


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 22, 2015)

Srry threads not about me just throwing out a great clone only strain Colorado gots the.goods lol


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Use 190 proff like everclear bud, and yea super easy. Alpha just turned some so so hash in to some nice shatter


Shatter kind of scares me, the extreme percentage of THC in shatter I don't know. Maybe I would try a small hit and wait a few minutes to see how it is but no dabs no way.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Srry threads not about me just throwing out a great clone only strain Colorado gots the.goods lol


Oh its cool, I live in denver now and yeah since I have been here I have had some amazing bud.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Shatter kind of scares me, the extreme percentage of THC in shatter I don't know. Maybe I would try a small hit and wait a few minutes to see how it is but no dabs no way.


I smoke way to much so i am good with it


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> And what do you do with a lot of crystally popcorn nugs? You make bubble thats what you do. This pic is one of four chunks of bubble I made a couple of weeks ago from my last grow, about 2 oz of frozen popcorn buds and a little trim. All in all I got just over 20 grams.
> 
> View attachment 3337154


Damn


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have some of the GS beans I got off the tude around the time GGG came out with Golden Gage which I got as well but I have yet to pop any of them.


Ya i have a feeling ill be growing only there strains from now on the genetics are just to good to look past but i only buy clones i have yet to try from seed


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh its cool, I live in denver now and yeah since I have been here I have had some amazing bud.


Nice ya my girl has her card so for the last five years ive tryed almost every stop in denver and the metro area i live in lakewood now and cant smoke but u gotta try mmj american we pay 18$ a 1/4 being a member


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Ya thats what i.said gage green genetics lol my buddy only.grows the grape stomper and he crops out at a few pounds every two months the genetic structure is amazing


Yeah all the pics I have seen from experienced growers were amazing, it is an extremely frosty plant and I have only heard good things about it. I would love to get some clones of it.


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah all the pics I have seen from experienced growers were amazing, it is an extremely frosty plant and I have only heard good things about it. I would love to get some clones of it.


Lol well maybe.in a few months ill hook u up if ur close by my first two ima flower out so i understand the strain then ill make a mother


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Use 190 proff like everclear bud, and yea super easy. Alpha just turned some so so hash in to some nice shatter


Is that the pic of the two discs? one was amber/clear and the other disc was not clear, maybe wax? and those were some big discs!

Ah my bad that pic was posted by bad karma but I think he referenced somebody else from ICmag but still nice shatter and i think the other is wax.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2015)

the dry ice bowls:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> the dry ice bowls:


Man those are sweet. i use a 5 gallon bag, and will be doing it soon. I have to chop tomorrow. I will be back up and running in OR 1st of march


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 23, 2015)

Diablo OG. I got it from progressive options in LA, so not sure on history of it. The clones were ugly as shit when I got them, tiny and gnarled and showed "dud" type spindly growth. After a couple rounds of starting new mothers and taking large healthy clones it looks like Ive brought it back.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> the dry ice bowls:


Man I love it!!!! That color is insane one that. I know that smoke good. Top off everything with it


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Diablo OG. I got it from progressive options in LA, so not sure on history of it. The clones were ugly as shit when I got them, tiny and gnarled and showed "dud" type spindly growth. After a couple rounds of starting new mothers and taking large healthy clones it looks like Ive brought it back.
> View attachment 3337498 View attachment 3337499 View attachment 3337500


Looks pretty sweet now


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

What's the best way to keep the genetics of a female mother that I don't have room to keep running?
I have a male isolation chamber with feed tubes and tube for collidial silver to force nanners. If I put 2 clones in and just spray 1 with silver , then I should get S1 beans from the silver srayed clone and IBLs from the non sprayed clone , correct?
Which would keep better genetics? Or is there a better way (freeze pollen)?


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 23, 2015)

Are they two of the same clone? If so, seeds on both plants would be considered s1. If the clones are different strains, then the seeds on the second plant would be a f1 feminized hybrid. S1 would be the way to go to capture the most genetics of the mother. I would start spraying with cs a week or two before putting them in flower. Not all plants will reverse using cs.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Are they two of the same clone? If so, seeds on both plants would be considered s1. If the clones are different strains, then the seeds on the second plant would be a f1 feminized hybrid. S1 would be the way to go to capture the most genetics of the mother. I would start spraying with cs a week or two before putting them in flower. Not all plants will reverse using cs.


Same cut , both. So I lose male genetics by doing this , but how close will beans be to mother? Will I have to pop 5 or 100 to find mother again?
Thanks


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Same cut , both. So I lose male genetics by doing this , but how close will beans be to mother? Will I have to pop 5 or 100 to find mother again?
> Thanks


You should get plants that are pretty close, unless the mother is unstable. If you use cs, you should get all females. Most feminized seeds from seedbanks are s1's.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought they were f1s


----------



## althor (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I thought they were f1s


 Male crossed with a Female for the first time produces F1 seeds.
Female crossed with itself is called S(self)1.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

althor said:


> Male crossed with a Female for the first time produces F1 seeds.
> Female crossed with itself is called S(self)1.


Then what's IBL ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Then what's IBL ?





gitarre10000 said:


> I thought they were f1s


S1 is a 1st generation selfed seed
F1 is a first generation cross of two p1 parents
Ibl is taking that f1 and crossing a male and female generation after generation
Bx is taking that f1 cross and crossing a male back to the original mom.
It sounds like you need to do some studying


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> S1 is a 1st generation selfed seed
> F1 is a first generation cross of two p1 parents
> Ibl is taking that f1 and crossing a male and female generation after generation
> Bx is taking that f1 cross and crossing a male back to the original mom.
> It sounds like you need to do some studying


Thanks , so what's my best bet to make beans from 2 fem sibs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Thanks , so what's my best bet to make beans from 2 fem sibs?


It depends what are you trying you trying to do? you are trying to get a clone so you can make s1 seed from it. Is that your purpose? There is a lot of great breeding information out there if you put the time in to it but this is not where you will learn to breed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Thanks , so what's my best bet to make beans from 2 fem sibs?


If you don't want males then S1 is way to go if you wants males then you need to select a male to breed with take a male from that cross that resembles the mom the most and hen hit the original clone mom with the dad from the initial cross that would be your first BX and keep doing that till she gets cubed. Takes a lot of good selection tho to get it cubed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you don't want males then S1 is way to go if you wants males then you need to select a male to breed with take a male from that cross that resembles the mom the most and hen hit the original clone mom with the dad from the initial cross that would be your first BX and keep doing that till she gets cubed. Takes a lot of good selection tho to get it cubed.


Cubing is not a solid breeding practice AJ, and few breeders still do this anymore. With every bx you cut your chances of representing the mother by half.


----------



## TheHermit (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cubing is not a solid breeding practice AJ, and few breeders still do this anymore. With every bx you cut your chances of representing the mother by half.


I am pretty sure C99 was the result of several generations of backcrossing. Wouldn't the male pick up a lot of the mother's genetics through several generations?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cubing is not a solid breeding practice AJ, and few breeders still do this anymore. With every bx you cut your chances of representing the mother by half.


Few breeders actually breed. Cubing may not be a definite way of reproducing a female in seed form, but we have some proof that it can work. I posted a thread on here a very long time ago documenting the whole cubing process of c99. Its an amazing read.
Oh yeah clone only, (as far as I know Im the only one with a female right now)
Black Rose Sativa X B.O.G. Sour Bubble= Black Sour Bubble.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I love it!!!! That color is insane one that. I know that smoke good. Top off everything with it


Lol....yeah it is potent for sure. I pressed all of it and I have about 25 pressed pellets from several runs of several strains.

You also get a lot of accidental strains like GG#4, Golden Goat, etc. Like I posted before my buddy getting a new cross of green crack x goji OG when one of the GOG's hermied and was pollinated by one of the GC's but the seeds were only on the very bottom buds. All plants were fems so I would imagine the seeds are fems as well. I have a few of the beans and I am going to pop some and see what I get, not sure what to name it if and when I get a strong pheno.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Lol....yeah it is potent for sure. I pressed all of it and I have about 25 pressed pellets from several runs of several strains.
> 
> You also get a lot of accidental strains like GG#4, Golden Goat, etc. Like I posted before my buddy getting a new cross of green crack x goji OG when one of the GOG's hermied and was pollinated by one of the GC's but the seeds were only on the very bottom buds. All plants were fems so I would imagine the seeds are fems as well. I have a few of the beans and I am going to pop some and see what I get, not sure what to name it if and when I get a strong pheno.





shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3337667
> 
> Few breeders actually breed. Cubing may not be a definite way of reproducing a female in seed form, but we have some proof that it can work. I posted a thread on here a very long time ago documenting the whole cubing process of c99. Its an amazing read.
> Oh yeah clone only, (as far as I know Im the only one with a female right now)
> Black Rose Sativa X B.O.G. Sour Bubble= Black Sour Bubble.



The pic looks a lot like SickMeds Green Crack S1 purple pheno.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3337667
> 
> Few breeders actually breed. Cubing may not be a definite way of reproducing a female in seed form, but we have some proof that it can work. I posted a thread on here a very long time ago documenting the whole cubing process of c99. Its an amazing read.
> Oh yeah clone only, (as far as I know Im the only one with a female right now)
> Black Rose Sativa X B.O.G. Sour Bubble= Black Sour Bubble.





shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3337667
> 
> Few breeders actually breed. Cubing may not be a definite way of reproducing a female in seed form, but we have some proof that it can work. I posted a thread on here a very long time ago documenting the whole cubing process of c99. Its an amazing read.
> Oh yeah clone only, (as far as I know Im the only one with a female right now)
> Black Rose Sativa X B.O.G. Sour Bubble= Black Sour Bubble.


That's black sour bubble in pic?
Mama wants , lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> That's black sour bubble in pic?
> Mama wants , lol


Yes BSB. Come get.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

This is the first cab I ever built, I sold it a long time ago.

Another pic of DHN's Purple Kush:

A top pic of the GC:

My kief press:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I am pretty sure C99 was the result of several generations of backcrossing. Wouldn't the male pick up a lot of the mother's genetics through several generations?


There are


mdjenks said:


> This is the first cab I ever built, I sold it a long time ago.
> 
> Another pic of DHN's Purple Kush:
> 
> ...


Nice i just chopped mine
Now off to Oregon


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Got my 2 new clones today. Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac.
Popped them in some coco/perl.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> There are
> 
> Nice i just chopped mine
> Now off to Oregon
> View attachment 3337760 View attachment 3337762 View attachment 3337763


Is that the octagon?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Got my 2 new clones today. Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac.
> Popped them in some coco/perl.


That is great! I am glade some one could take care of you. I will link up some good eads on breeding if you want. Let meget my grow taken down and harvest in jars first but i can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Is that the octagon?


Yea that is it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cubing is not a solid breeding practice AJ, and few breeders still do this anymore. With every bx you cut your chances of representing the mother by half.


You sure about that? I'm thinking it's just the opposite. Every male that is slected in succesive gernerations will have a larger and larger percentage of the original females genetics. With every bx more of the mother will be represented.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> are sure about that? I'm thinking it's just the opposite. Every male that is slected in succesive gernerations will have a larger and larger percentage of the original females genetics. With every bx more of the mother will be represented.


Yes very i am not saying it can not work but i will link up something ya'll need to read.


This is one of the links can add more if needed
cubing a myth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

IMO people do this as a way to turn a reasonable seed stock as fast as possible. That does not make it good practice. If you look at breeding off plants not mj there is a standard for stabilizing of a hybrid and it is not cubing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> IMO people do this as a way to turn a reasonable seed stock as fast as possible. That does not make it good practice. If you look at breeding off plants not mj there is a standard for stabilizing of a hybrid and it is not cubing.


I really don't know much about it. It may not be the best way to breed per se, but wouldn't it give you the best chance to lock down a specific females characteristics in regular seed form? Each succesive backcross would carry with it more and more of the mothers genetics.

@Sativied knows his shit with this stuff. Maybe he can school us a bit......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I really don't know much about it. It may not be the best way to breed per se, but wouldn't it give you the best chance to lock down a specific females characteristics in regular seed form? Each succesive backcross would carry with it more and more of the mothers genetics.
> 
> @Sativied knows his shit with this stuff. Maybe he can school us a bit......


I think he ilb his


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 23, 2015)

I was just gonna throw @Sativied a shot out as well.

He has an amazing thread here about back crossing and I'm sure can provide valuable input here.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Got my 2 new clones today. Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac.
> Popped them in some coco/perl.


Nice man, isn't the PC and GA clone only?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Nice man, isn't the PC and GA clone only?


Yeah. This girl loves purple


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Yeah. This girl loves purple


Post them up in the DHN thread for everyone. You will have a jump on me by a month on them


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Yeah. This girl loves purple


Oh I'm sorry I just assumed you were a guy.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 23, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Im starting grape stomper its a clone only strain from denver gage green genetics made it Purple Elephant x Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel i think if i remember right


grape stomper has the clone only strain "sour grapes" in it or so i am told.
sidenote : i trimmed a light dep of sour grape like five years ago . man do i remember it being SUPER greasy. wish i could run that one for seed...


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes very i am not saying it can not work but i will link up something ya'll need to read.
> 
> 
> This is one of the links can add more if needed
> cubing a myth


Fatfingering my tablet, so will keep it short: read my posts on the last page of that cubing a myth thread. 

Although chimera already somewhat corrected himself, he didn't include the key info in his explanation, he is referring to plant (singular) where it _has_ to be plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Fatfingering my tablet, so will keep it short: read my posts on the last page of that cubing a myth thread.
> 
> Although chimera already somewhat corrected himself, he didn't include the key info in his explanation, he is referring to plant (singular) where it _has_ to be plants.


Nice i see you have a few at the end i will read them better tonight. i had went thought it a while back before your post.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh I'm sorry I just assumed you were a guy.


Np


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Post them up in the DHN thread for everyone. You will have a jump on me by a month on them


Didn't know there was a DHN thread


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Fatfingering my tablet, so will keep it short: read my posts on the last page of that cubing a myth thread.
> 
> Although chimera already somewhat corrected himself, he didn't include the key info in his explanation, he is referring to plant (singular) where it _has_ to be plants.



That's some great info in that thread. Good stuff.... Thanks for sharing.

So, if an ammeter such as myself wanted to attempt to reproduce a specific female plant in seed form would cubing (as you outlined) be the best way to go about it?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2015)

ok, back at PC. Let me just copy and paste the post, it's long... but most important is the first sentence and the 3 different types of backcrossing at the end. The other two posts are essentially what inspired me to write the Backcross your own variety thread here in the breeders forum: https://www.rollitup.org/t/backcrossing-your-own-variety.840329/

--------------------------------
What's the best method depends on the specific goals. Back crossing populations (what cubing basically is) is not some new technique, it's been documented nearly 50 years ago already and a very common method in modern plant breeding. It has its specific purposes which is kind of what I wanted to show. Cubing is still in a way "best to best and cull the rest" with the difference that one of those "best" is the same homozygous plant every generation and the other best are multiple plants. Instead of selecting genotypes you manipulate the gene frequency. Instead of selecting AA, you increase the number of A genes in a population, and hence the chance of two AA's being combined instead of Aa or aa.

"Best to best and cull the rest" is population breeding, also known as recurrent selection breeding (you hunt for and select the best _phenos_ every run). The goal there is to increase uniformity while still retaining a wide heterozygous gene pool (i.e. prevent inbreeding depression and increase the survival chance of the population). "Best to best and cull the rest" is what farmers have done for thousands of years. It's what the pioneers had to do and still applies well to acclimatizing and beefing up land races or an existing strain. It's basically what happens in nature too, the weak and ugly don't get to mate.

While population breeding reduces _phenotype_ variation to the better ones and can lead to a strain uniform enough for growing, for a true bred IBL one needs to go a few steps further, and reduce _genotype_ variation too.

Since about a hundred years ago plant we (mankind) use "modern plant breeding" techniques (partly based on Mendel's work). I can't put this any other way than: _that_'s what breeding _is_ about for nearly a hundred years. The real F1 hybrids and true bred homozygous lines used to create those are a result of that, fruits, veggies, ornamental plants, cows and pigs. Unlike heirlooms. Cannabis industry is a different story.

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the old brute force methods don't work or can't lead to excellent results. Population breeding will by itself however not lead to a true homozygous variety (by genotype and not just phenotype). I'll spare you the punnet examples, but it's related to the Hardy Weinberg principle, and is natures way of ensuring variation. To create a "new" stable homozygous strain/_variety_, a stable "line" would have to be created from the population by selecting individual plants, or back crossing to an already stable line. One is not supposed to stabilize an F1 hybrid but their parents. A proper F1 hybrid has no pheno variation. In reality, in the cannabis industry, they often do, because people don't start out with homozygous IBLs.

To create true F1 hybrids (that actually express heterosis aka hybrid vigor) two different stable homozygous lines are needed. To create a stable homozygous line through sibling mating you need to lock in traits, as in breed them true, as in make them homozygous. To have all homozygous offspring (making it a truebred) you need to cross homozygous with homozygous. This means having to select two plants with genotype AA instead of one or two Aa for example, which in case of complete dominance will both be the same pheno type. This requires really getting to know your plants as in how their traits inherit. This in turn allows you to predict the outcome of crossing two plants.

Obviously that is a lot of work, it requires what is called 'intense' selection and usually involves test crosses just to see how certain traits inherit. Trying to breed one or more traits true every generation. Cubing 'can' be a sort of brute force method to achieve similar results.

When you start breeding it's a bit of a chicken and egg thing, whether you create an F1 hybrid or go for backcrossing a new variety, homozygous IBLs are sort of mandatory. You can either use someone else's, or create your own. Cubing is a feasible way to create one with a relatively small amount of plants. Create another one and you can create a proper F1 hybrid.

I've had similar discussions in which this came up before so I will add up front: no, this is not just some academic theory, in fact, it's what many breeders who never even heard of Mendel already intuitively partly do. Although there are genes and traits that don't follow Mendel's "simple rules of inheritance", as in there are always exceptions, modern plant breeding is as tried and true as it gets.

To sum it up without punnet examples:

*Back crossing to save genes in seed form*.
- Backcross to a recurrent parent to end up with seeds that have 94% or more of the GENES of the recurrent parent, but not necessarily the GENOTYPES. For example to save the genes of a clone-only strain in seed form. The main (valid) reason for a clone-only strain however is that it's heterozygous and you don't have the parents to recreate it. This method of back crossing will not automatically lead to breeding traits true, as in homozygous, and it will still have genotype and some phenotype variety for the heterozygous genotypes that are in the recurrent parent (similar to the result of selfing an F1, but per trait). No matter how often you cross back. This method is common in the cannabis industry. It can lead to stable for growing (not a lot of pheno variation) but not necessarily stable for breeding (that goes for "best to best and cull the rest too). Some images to illustrate what happens: http://www.extension.org/pages/3244...pulations-and-backcross-breeding#.VE5xr4t4pbw

*Back crossing a specific trait into an existing line*
- Backcross to a recurrent parent to end up with seeds that look most like that recurrent parent but with a trait of the donor parent. In this case you backcross one or more traits from a clone-only (or special pheno you found) to an IBL / stable line. So you backcross the clone-only trait to the IBL instead of backcrossing _to_ the clone-only. This is most applicable when the clone only has just one or few special traits of interest, (similar to the example in the link in my first post above). Auto genes is a good example, but also if you find a special pheno in a bag of land race seeds this is more effective than trying to acclimatize and beef up the land race (for which large population breeding would be more suitable). I have no idea how many cannabis breeders use this method, but it's the common method of backcrossing outside the cannabis industry. If you want to "borrow" a trait from another strain (PM resistance for example), you don't actually want mix the two strains as typical in cross and sibling mating but breed that trait and as little of the rest of the genes into the other strain.

*Back crossing as in cubing a population. *
- In short, when you back cross a population (in this context simply meaning more than a couple of plants) to a recurrent parent, the offspring (from those plants combined) will become more homozygous for all traits that are homozygous in the recurring parent. That's why it's important to back cross to a homozygous plant, instead of for example an F1 clone, but the key part is to use multiple plants from the offspring to cross back to the recurrent parent. For example, if the recurrent parent is a male, grow out 30 females, pollinate a small bud on all, get the seeds from the best ones (obviously those that show the desired traits most prominently), let's say 10 plants, pick 30 females from that, and pollinate with the same male again. The more plants (and the more seeds you pick from each), the less generations it will take to reach that point of being 90+% homozygous. Instead of using 1 male and many females, you could use 1 female and many males (and simply mix the pollen before pollinating that recurrent female). Downside is you get less bud, upside is you can cramp a LOT of males in a small space.

Essentially both the first and third method are about manipulating the gene frequency, but unlike the first, the third method (cross multiple plants from the offspring back to a homozygous plant) will increase the desired genotype frequency. The third still "also" increases the gene frequency (especially if you select out the once with the undesired traits, like the easy to spot recessive aa when AA is desired) which in turn increases the chances of ending up with homozygous alleles. 

--------------------------------


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

^^^ Excellent post.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

I actually am running a backcross project. As we speak. I had a bagseed mom that was fire, was gifted a stinky TGA male. So I wanted to create something of my own. First generation was all over the place, almost each plant was its own pheno. Selected a father leaning female. I am at the stage of the first backcross, by saving the original pollen from the querkle male and testing his offspring, I feel I can pretty safely predict what these offspring will be like. But, theres only one way to find out.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

My current grow, 9 chemdog4's and 3 sour diesels week 3 into flower, nothing special.....yet.

Looks indie dom


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I really don't know much about it. It may not be the best way to breed per se, but wouldn't it give you the best chance to lock down a specific females characteristics in regular seed form? Each successive backcross would carry with it more and more of the mothers genetics.


Yes, that last part is what it's about. It's however specifically the 'genes' and not necessarily the genotypes, so every time you cross back to the recurrent parent the offspring gets half of the genetics of that recurrent parent, but the individual genes of her genetics do not necessarily end up in the same combination. Those combinations specifically result in the characteristics you aim to save. 



st0wandgrow said:


> So, if an ammeter such as myself wanted to attempt to reproduce a specific female plant in seed form would cubing (as you outlined) be the best way to go about it?


Any of the three of the backcross methods above could apply if you can run more than a couple of males. Which one is largely preference and depends on what you got to work with. It's a bit of a catch 22, it works best when the recurrent parent happens to be homozygous/stable/true bred for many of its traits already. That's not the case for an F1. That's typically not the case for a plant that exists in clone-only either. The very (valid theoretic) reason a strain exist in clone only is to save the specific (heterozygous) combinations of genes that cannot easily be reproduced in seeds, like IBLs.

Point is backcrossing _to_ a clone-only is usually a bad idea if the goal is to end up with a stable line (never going to happen for traits that are heterozygous in the female, at most it would be reduced to two main pheno types for those traits). However, while in no case will you end up with seeds that _all_ produce that specific female as it does when cloning, that doesn't mean the end result will be less and there will be plants amongst the offspring that resemble her very much. Even after one backcross generation there can be such plants given enough candidates and depending on the genetic make up. So if the goal is to create seeds in which you can find the same pheno you may not have to cube it all the way and one or two bx generations may suffice.

In any case you obviously need to cross the female with a male (assuming reg) to create that first generation of the population. For that I would use one of the parents, doesn't have to be the same plant, but preferably same generation same breeder. If that one seems rather stable, you could consider as an alternative to backcross the best traits of the female you got into one of those. I described both directions in that backcrossing thread here at riu. Using something older in the lineage will prevent both narrowing and widening the profile more than needed, and then if after a few bx generations there's still too much variety you can still do a couple of sibling mating generations to stabilize it further.

When you already grow from regular seed, it's not really that much extra effort. Instead of discarding males asap, strip them (defoliate, lollipop and prune  ) and harvest some pollen from for example 1 ball of all of them in the same container, mix it up, and pollinate the plant you want to get in seed form. Grow out the offspring, collect pollen from the males, and pollinate that same plant again. You will end up with a fairly uniform batch of seeds that is made from the same genes as the recurring parent, and if that parent was homozygous for many traits, many plants of the resulting cubed batch of seeds will be suitable as breeding stock, to create hybrids, or backcross other traits into (auto, purple, more frost, mutations, etc).


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

I kind of went at them hard bashing DHN without proof on that other thread, check it.

http://rollitup.org/t/dark-heart-nursery-reviews-please-post.857646/page-2#post-11257486


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

Did this thread dry up overnight?

@Dr.D81: You moving to portland? where are you moving from? the Bay Area?

When I lived in Seattle I went to Portland a lot to visit friends and always loved it there.

The Doug Fir Lounge is a great place to see a live band. In Seattle I would suggest the Showbox on 1st Street across from pike place market.
When I lived in San Francisco I always liked the Fillmore and Warfield and when I lived in Vegas I always like the Joint in the HardRock Hotel and Casino you could always see great bands in a small venue but the House of Blues at Mandalay Bay was also good.

IMO the best places for herb in the states is San Francisco, L.A., Portland, Seattle, Las Vegas and Denver.

I've heard NYC has a good scene but my only friend that lives there does not indulge in the medicine.

My two good friends that have been to Amsterdam say the commercialized dutch bud is good but not as good as american bud these days. I would have to say the same about Vancouver B.C., you can get good bud there and smoke out at the Amsterdam Cafe but IMO the bud in the states is far better.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 24, 2015)

this sums up how some feel about cubing nicely :https://www.rollitup.org/t/chimera-on-the-myth-of-cubing-backcrossing-from-mrnice-nl.714597/

i still reserve the right to see for myself weather cubing is a myth or not...
from another chimera quote: 'Backcrossing will not stabilize a strain at all- it is a technique that SHOULD be used to reinforce or stabilize a particular trait, but not all of them.

For e.g.- G13 is a clone, which I would bet my life on is not true breeding for every, or even most traits- this means that it is heterozygous for these traits- it has two alleles (different versions of a gene). No matter how many times you backcross to it, it will always donate either of the two alleles to the offspring. This problem can be compounded by the fact that the original male used in the cross (in this case hashplant) may have donated a third allele to the pool- kinda makes things even more difficult!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did this thread dry up overnight?
> 
> @Dr.D81: You moving to portland? where are you moving from? the Bay Area?
> 
> ...


I visited Amsterdam in early 2006 during my honeymoon. Their buds were good, but California has them beat, hands down.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this sums up how some feel about cubing nicely :https://www.rollitup.org/t/chimera-on-the-myth-of-cubing-backcrossing-from-mrnice-nl.714597/
> 
> i still reserve the right to see for myself weather cubing is a myth or not...
> from another chimera quote: 'Backcrossing will not stabilize a strain at all- it is a technique that SHOULD be used to reinforce or stabilize a particular trait, but not all of them.
> ...


I think the only way to try and do it is to handle each trait seperately. Or small groups of traits since they are most likely linked somehow. Heres the thread I started a while back on the whole process.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mr-soul-of-brothers-grimm-on-cubing.395659/#post-5094280


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 25, 2015)

Some MI nugs 
Alien Fire OG


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

How official does this one look?
If anyone can tell me what this is, I think I found the real deal.
Its an OG clone only.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How official does this one look?
> If anyone call tell me what this is I think I found the real deal.
> Its an OG clone only.



Fire OG ?

No clue there is no stamp of approval from Obama though so I am not interested just yet.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did this thread dry up overnight?
> 
> @Dr.D81: You moving to portland? where are you moving from? the Bay Area?
> 
> ...


I am going to the eugene area of OR. I am coming for right of I10 next to the atchafalaya swamp in south LA. I guess it is cool as i have broke down my grow and moms get picked up anyday. I have had both landlords down here take my rent and not pay the note,and have a sister in law move in to my place up in north LA in October and have not pay anything. we are getting the hell out of the south! Plus if i had gotten busted here i would do 30+ in prison and screw that shit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How official does this one look?
> If anyone call tell me what this is I think I found the real deal.
> Its an OG clone only.


i would give it a go anyday


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How official does this one look?
> If anyone can tell me what this is, I think I found the real deal.
> Its an OG clone only.


That girl is making this girl frosty , lol


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's some great info in that thread. Good stuff.... Thanks for sharing.
> 
> So, if an ammeter such as myself wanted to attempt to reproduce a specific female plant in seed form would cubing (as you outlined) be the best way to go about it?



As I work on my project I am planning on cubing all the great specimens I find. I don't feel it is as good as going f2, f3, f4, etc. But I will have the plant alive to do it on the way and it does not hurt anything to try. I figure every time I run some males, every qualified female will get some too. This way I'll be making many thousand more seeds than I ever intend to use, but if a project takes a wrong turn I should already have all my possible fixes saved in labeled bags.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How official does this one look?
> If anyone can tell me what this is, I think I found the real deal.
> Its an OG clone only.


Looks like an OG cut or strain to me (kinda tk-ish), but I think that the visual appearance is the least effective way to judge a cut, its the taste/smell and effect that make the originals stand out. If you have one of the originals, you will probably know after you finish it the first or second time, and you will probably want to hang on to it.



King Arthur said:


> Fire OG ?
> 
> No clue there is no stamp of approval from Obama though so I am not interested just yet.


*O*bama *G*rown Kush?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 26, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Looks like an OG cut or strain to me (kinda tk-ish), but I think that the visual appearance is the least effective way to judge a cut, its the taste/smell and effect that make the originals stand out. If you have one of the originals, you will probably know after you finish it the first or second time, and you will probably want to hang on to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *O*bama *G*rown Kush?


Obama Approved , socialist medicine only! Must have monsanto seeds and plenty of roundup to keep all those broad mites and drunken whores from playing with the plants.

The plant will give cancer freely and take none away. The new age of the genetically modified marijuna monster called SATAN!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How official does this one look?
> If anyone can tell me what this is, I think I found the real deal.
> Its an OG clone only.


Looks like an OG to me!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Looks like an OG to me!


Yes it is an OG, I was trying to get some guesses because if people can visually tell what it is, it adds a little more weight to the claim of it being the real deal. Ill tell what it is supposed to be and where it can be found, I just want a few more guesses. If it is the real deal, they have a few others that have been talked about in this thread. But this is the only clone only OG they have.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yes it is an OG, I was trying to get some guesses because if people can visually tell what it is, it adds a little more weight to the claim of it being the real deal. Ill tell what it is supposed to be and where it can be found, I just want a few more guesses. If it is the real deal, they have a few others that have been talked about in this thread. But this is the only clone only OG they have.


Ghost OG?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How official does this one look?
> If anyone can tell me what this is, I think I found the real deal.
> Its an OG clone only.


Looks like Abusive OG to me, IMVHO


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yes it is an OG, I was trying to get some guesses because if people can visually tell what it is, it adds a little more weight to the claim of it being the real deal. Ill tell what it is supposed to be and where it can be found, I just want a few more guesses. If it is the real deal, they have a few others that have been talked about in this thread. But this is the only clone only OG they have.


It could be any damn og, clone only or from a breeder's stock. They all look very similar. No way are you going to get it verified just from a pic. Go to the person you got it from and ask them. Try to follow the trail to it's source.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 26, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Looks like Abusive OG to me, IMVHO


Is that a picture of the True?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It could be any damn og, clone only or from a breeder's stock. They all look very similar. No way are you going to get it verified just from a pic. Go to the person you got it from and ask them. Try to follow the trail to it's source.


I dont have it, this is research before I spend money. Just getting opinions on what it looks like. I was hoping KGP would chime in, since hes the guy with the experience. 
But its supposed to be Fire Og, like the first guess. They have this at. Burning bush. As well as cookies and key lime pie.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


gorilla glue#4 is badass..they have a thread on icamg right now and the guy that made the cross handed it to alot of guys there..very good dude


----------



## kgp (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont have it, this is research before I spend money. Just getting opinions on what it looks like. I was hoping KGP would chime in, since hes the guy with the experience.
> But its supposed to be Fire Og, like the first guess. They have this at. Burning bush. As well as cookies and key lime pie.


Looks like fire og to me. Never had the cut but seen raskal post pocs of it on ic. Kind of has a wifi look to her as well, but a pic showing the structure might help too. I would rather get a fake cut then to miss the opportunity to score the fire cut. I would jump on it if I were you. If it's fake you loose 3 months and a small part of your garden. If it's real you have priceless genetics. There are actually two fire cuts. Raskals and NorCal fire cut which is used by several breeders, and we all know raskals cut which was used to make some of his best selling og crosses. I would jump on it!


----------



## kgp (Jan 26, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> gorilla glue#4 is badass..they have a thread on icamg right now and the guy that made the cross handed it to alot of guys there..very good dude


yes. Josey Wales. I heard he's laying low because he's in some type of trouble. Positive vibes, he definitely is a cool cat.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> yes. Josey Wales. I heard he's laying low because he's in some type of trouble. Positive vibes, he definitely is a cool cat.


ya some snitch busted him out bro..damn shame he for sure is a good dude..good vibers brother!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> ya some snitch busted him out bro..damn shame he for sure is a good dude..good vibers brother!!


I read that thread too. Seemes like theres somebody talking. Onedudegets wrapped then JW. Supposedly it known who right now. 
@kgp thanks bruh if you would jump on it, I will.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont have it, this is research before I spend money. Just getting opinions on what it looks like. I was hoping KGP would chime in, since hes the guy with the experience.
> But its supposed to be Fire Og, like the first guess. They have this at. Burning bush. As well as cookies and key lime pie.


Damn I knew that was Fire Og a mile away, the reason it is called "Fire" is because it looks like it is engulfed in little flames. I think that was the story.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont have it, this is research before I spend money. Just getting opinions on what it looks like. I was hoping KGP would chime in, since hes the guy with the experience.
> But its supposed to be Fire Og, like the first guess. They have this at. Burning bush. As well as cookies and key lime pie.


Right, cuz kgp is the only person with og experience. Gtfo.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 27, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Got my 2 new clones today. Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac.
> Popped them in some coco/perl.


Report
Still nice and green. Roots should be catching soon and some new growth by and of week.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Right, cuz kgp is the only person with og experience. Gtfo.


Gtfo?
I could have just asked Kgp in a pm, but I posted it in the thread for the *entire world, *I woulda gave you a shot out, but I dont know you bro.
Turns out Kgp never even had the cut.
If I would have said "since hes the OP" instead of "hes the guy with the OG exp.". would that have been a little less offensive? I can still edit it.
But anyways, feel free to bless us with some OG/clone only knowledge brother.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Gtfo?
> I could have just asked Kgp in a pm, but I posted it in the thread for the *entire world, *I woulda gave you a shot out, but I dont know you bro.
> Turns out Kgp never even had the cut.
> If I would have said "since hes the OP" instead of "hes the guy with the OG exp.". would that have been a little less offensive? I can still edit it.
> But anyways, feel free to bless us with some OG/clone only knowledge brother.


Yes I found that response rather flippant. No one has said kgp was the only authority on OG and final decision maker. More along the lines of people in this community know he really loves his OG and has had many different cuts. Not a secret that he is always looking for good OG plants.

Eta fix spelling errors


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Year I found that response rather flippant. No one has said kgp was the only authority on OG and final decision maker. More along the lines of people in this community know he really loves his OG and has tan many different cuts. Not a secret that he is always looking for good OG plants.


One word hater. No time for em over here


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone running key lime pie?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone running key lime pie?


I doubt it. Hopefully somebody is but I haven't seen anyone and I only know one breeder who uses the cut SinCity


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Right, cuz kgp is the only person with og experience. Gtfo.


 Yup considering my first guess was correct I would say I know nothing about the OG in question.


----------



## kgp (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yup considering my first guess was correct I would say I know nothing about the OG in question.


Let's hear what you have to say. Let's not measure cock size.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

kgp said:


> Let's hear what you have to say. Let's not measure cock size.


What do you mean lets hear what I have to say? I say what is on my mind all the time brother. I am just saying we both guessed the same thing but I did chuckle as the person who posted the picture didn't even message me to tell me I was correct but was waiting for you lol.

I have a fire OG in the garden right now, micro growing her just for personal. I don't know where the dick wagging comes in but I say we keep the dicks in our pants cuz no one likes to look at a weiner.

On another note about the Fire OG, I find that she is nice and lanky and stays a lighter green than some of my plants throughout the cycle. Used to do trays of Fire and she would get 4 feet tall with lots of nice healthy buds. She actually produced like 2.5 lbs a tray and for an OG I was loving it. She is very finicky though and it is hard for me to keep her in rotation with other plants because she can go with like 800 ppms from start to finish still lookin nice.

Trichome coverage is above par, stone is like an 8, taste is an 8 ish it isn't my favorite OG but it is damn good.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

@King Arthur I laughed when you guessed it in like 10 min. I actually thought you may have seen it on the site I got it from, and didnt want to spoil it. 

@akhiymjames These guys have Key lime pie s1's so they gotta be working with the cut. Maybe sin mint is their breeder? Could it be sin mint cookies they have?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @King Arthur I laughed when you guessed it in like 10 min. I actually thought you may have seen it on the site I got it from, and didnt want to spoil it.
> 
> @akhiymjames These guys have Key lime pie s1's so they gotta be working with the cut. Maybe sin mint is their breeder? Could it be sin mint cookies they have?


hahahaha its all good, I think there are some haters in here I am a lover. 

Sometimes I come off as brash but I think that is from the medication stopping my flow switch.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What do you mean lets hear what I have to say? I say what is on my mind all the time brother. I am just saying we both guessed the same thing but I did chuckle as the person who posted the picture didn't even message me to tell me I was correct but was waiting for you lol.
> 
> I have a fire OG in the garden right now, micro growing her just for personal. I don't know where the dick wagging comes in but I say we keep the dicks in our pants cuz no one likes to look at a weiner.
> 
> ...


 Is the fire cut you run from DHN?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @King Arthur I laughed when you guessed it in like 10 min. I actually thought you may have seen it on the site I got it from, and didnt want to spoil it.
> 
> @akhiymjames These guys have Key lime pie s1's so they gotta be working with the cut. Maybe sin mint is their breeder? Could it be sin mint cookies they have?


I checked and they don't have any in stock but yea they should have the cut if the have s1's. I doubt SinCity is their breeder and I don't the Key Lime Pie cut is from SinMints but tbh you never know cus we all know about breeders passing other breeders strains off as theirs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> hahahaha its all good, I think there are some haters in here I am a lover.
> 
> Sometimes I come off as brash but I think that is from the medication stopping my flow switch.


I think it was just a misunderstanding between you and Kgp but yea you know there's always gonna be some haters around. Let them hate that's their job


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Is the fire cut you run from DHN?


Yeah, have tried a few cuts and I liked DHN's version. Not for a newer grower though, the ending can be brutal if overfed. I once had one plant out of the tray that got burnt to holy shit for some reason and she just didn't do it in the end. Scraggly and scrawny but the others came out nice and lush.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yeah, have tried a few cuts and I liked DHN's version. Not for a newer grower though, the ending can be brutal if overfed. I once had one plant out of the tray that got burnt to holy shit for some reason and she just didn't do it in the end. Scraggly and scrawny but the others came out nice and lush.


 Cool, so if you recognized that it was that fire cut in the pic then that means this burning bush place is using the same genetics as DHN. If someone were incredulous of DHNs authenticity then should also be wary of a place that sells the same strains.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Cool, so if you recognized that it was that fire cut in the pic then that means this burning bush place is using the same genetics as DHN. If someone were incredulous of DHNs authenticity then should also be weary of a place that sells the same strains.


Yeah definitely man, it is easy to just drive over to harborside and pick up a tray of different varieties and start your own clone company. I guess that is an insecurity in the illegal business right now. But I for one like it to be like this, if people start patenting strains and trying to sue others for growing some good buds that would be an epic tragedy.

I would rather everyone have the same cut than have multiple different ones with the same name.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Cool, so if you recognized that it was that fire cut in the pic then that means this burning bush place is using the same genetics as DHN. If someone were incredulous of DHNs authenticity then should also be weary of a place that sells the same strains.


Logically, it cannot be stated that they are the same, but the chances are higher. Its the way they listed their strains and the videos of subcool and (I forgot but either medicropper or mrtight) stopping by this guys booth that add to their creditably imo. They seem to be straight up from the jump. But I could be wrong.
I post this info so that if we have someone in that area maybe we can get these things verified or not. I would love to see a side by side.
As far as DHN, imo, they were not straight up, so I cant deal with em.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yeah definitely man, it is easy to just drive over to harborside and pick up a tray of different varieties and start your own clone company. I guess that is an insecurity in the illegal business right now. But I for one like it to be like this, if people start patenting strains and trying to sue others for growing some good buds that would be an epic tragedy.
> 
> I would rather everyone have the same cut than have multiple different ones with the same name.


I read that the service at Harborside is terrible. That the tenders rarely have good info and that lots of things get mislabeled. Could be made up but I kinda believe this guy..

For anyone who likes that stupid show Weed Wars and the retarded children they have working at that dispensary, I swear to god, just leave now for I have no god damn patience for ignorance!


















Sorry, I hate ignorance and stupidity, especially when it's a product of someone taking advantage of their situation.

Case in point, this strain "ROMULAN" came from Harborside Health Center. They have been selling this cut as Romulan for a good while now but when asked what the lineage was, what was their answer? 

HHC CloneGguy: "It's a White Rhino crossed with a White Rhino."
Agent-Smith: "The Fuck??? And you call it Romulan?"
HHC Clone Guy: "Yeah."
Agent-Smith: "How does that make any sense? If I cross a horse with a horse I'm not gonna magically get an elephant! White + White does not = Orange! Does this make sense to you?"
HHC Clone Guy: "Not Really"
Agent-Smith: "I'm done." (walks away ashamed of Harborsides standards)

Seriously? Seriously.........Seriously!! WTF!! Am I the only one that gets it? GDP x GDP does not make fucking OG KUSH!! AAGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lmao


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Logically, it cannot be stated that they are the same, but the chances are higher. Its the way they listed their strains and the videos of subcool and (I forgot but either medicropper or mrtight) stopping by this guys booth that add to their creditably imo. They seem to be straight up from the jump. But I could be wrong.
> I post this info so that if we have someone in that area maybe we can get these things verified or not. I would love to see a side by side.
> As far as DHN, imo, they were not straight up, so I cant deal with em.


 What do you mean by "verified" exactly. And you have been talking to numerous people in the area that have grown their clones. Medicropper is cool and all but hes just a grower that posts videos on youtube, he doesnt breed or source cuts personally, he doesnt even live in the same state as burning bush. It is fine if you choose to believe one business and then malign another from thousands of miles away, I just wanted to point out that it is arbitrary if youre making decisions off feelings rather than testimony


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 27, 2015)

I would find that so annoying as well.

Granted much of the cuts people like have questionable/unknown origins . What's worse is if they simply don't understand why it is important to explain the source of something. Hell, if you find something good from bean stock, give it's parental lineage, even if unknown. Don't pass it off as whatever is hot on the market for sales. You are fucking with people's time, money and trust.

People are already trying to get patents for strains. This disappoints me too based on what little I know regarding agriculture lawsuits and protections. Shit I had no idea there are protections on apple grafts (I didn't know most wild apply varieties are sour and simply shit for eating, grafting is basically what people do). Issues arise further as many apple varieties are lost or susceptible to new fungi and viruses. Not too different that some of the arguments people make with cannabis and varieties being lost in the ocean of genetics.

Any ways I'm stoned, and just killing this baked potato now so my apologies for the ramble


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Far too tired to read the whole thread tonight but the C.O.`s I currently have are Exodus cheese, Essex Gringo, Psychosis and am currently waiting on a Strawberries`n`cream to arrive from a friend, will read the thread in the morning n make this post a bit more relevant as im sure after 41 pages this probably sounds like a bit of a weird outburst lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> What do you mean by "verified" exactly. And you have been talking to numerous people in the area that have grown their clones. Medicropper is cool and all but hes just a grower that posts videos on youtube, he doesnt breed or source cuts personally, he doesnt even live in the same state as burning bush. It is fine if you choose to believe one business and then malign another from thousands of miles away, I just wanted to point out that is is arbitrary if youre making decisions off feelings rather than testimony


You seemed to skip over the Subcool(respected breeder) name drop. I found burning bush through the weed nerd as well as buds n roses. Im just surprised that to hear that everyone is growing DHN, but Kyle Kushman(respected breeder) backs BnR, yet not mentioned.in here, only DHN. It seemed like a DHN party and I wanted everyone to know there are other options. Once again, I didnt mean any offence to anyone. Just sharing my opinion.
I mean come on if Kyle Kushman isnt selling cuts of his own strawberry cough, instead selling selections from packs, I would have to think its a privately held cut. If this is the case, there would be other privates and there would at least be a "top shelf" section, with the more expensive strains on a different list. I say that they are private because they are not to be sold in a disp. like that. So, to list them all at the same price like that just makes no sense from a business point of view, imo.
Sorry, but I call it like I see it. Like I have said many times I really hope than all those that bought from DHN really got what they expected and wish everyone all the best.
P.S.
If DHN makes a top shelf now Im done.
P.S. 2
How do I know that the "testimony" isnt from DHN advertisers getting gifts from DHN?
I go with my gut.
Few pics, hardly any back stories, until I said something. Then all of a sudden the site updates after it taking a month to update according to some.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

On a brighter note, I have seen someone say that they saw the cookies cut priced $2500. That seems a little extreme, imo. So the question is, how much do you think the thin mint cut would actually cost?
What about the forum cut? 
Which one do you think would be better?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> On a brighter note, I have seen someone say that they saw the cookies cut priced $2500. That seems a little extreme, imo. So the question is, how much do you think the thin mint cut would actually cost?
> What about the forum cut?
> Which one do you think would be better?


 Cost doesnt really dictate quality. Some strains yield fewer cuttings per round or grow slower so they might go for a little more. The super expensive clone thing doesnt really happen much anymore that Im aware of, certainly not for strains that have been around for years. Maybe right after there is awareness of a new elite will clones of it sell for a lot, but there is too much competition now to justify spending that much for a cutting,cause you know if someone is selling it to you they are selling it to other people too and you wont be the only one trying to sell the bud from it at a dispensary. Bay area clubs wont pay more than a certain amount per pound, so if a commercial op is already getting that than why pay thousands (or even hundreds) for a new cut. And hobbyists wont pay an inflated price for something that will sell for $12 in a few months. Im mainly just speaking about med/rec state markets, Im sure it could vary in full black market areas.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I read that the service at Harborside is terrible. That the tenders rarely have good info and that lots of things get mislabeled. Could be made up but I kinda believe this guy..
> 
> For anyone who likes that stupid show Weed Wars and the retarded children they have working at that dispensary, I swear to god, just leave now for I have no god damn patience for ignorance!
> 
> ...



I say harborside but I have only been there once and I didn't buy anything lol, Elemental Wellness Center is where I get my shit from. Well clones that is and some seeds.

Also it has been some time since I was at that place myself so I wouldn't know about the new clone vendors. Epic gardens is a good one though they do stuff like Purple Ak47 and Purple Kush all kinds of stuff. 

But when I plant a seed it is like my baby, I am helping to bring life to it. They perform differently and have all kinds of different characteristics and it just makes it so magical. Sometimes I get a bummer but backups are a plus if you have room. 

ahh class tonight... blarg.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Cost doesnt really dictate quality. Some strains yield fewer cuttings per round or grow slower so they might go for a little more. The super expensive clone thing doesnt really happen much anymore that Im aware of, certainly not for strains that have been around for years. Maybe right after there is awareness of a new elite will clones of it sell for a lot, but there is too much competition now to justify spending that much for a cutting,cause you know if someone is selling it to you they are selling it to other people too and you wont be the only one trying to sell the bud from it at a dispensary. Bay area clubs wont pay more than a certain amount per pound, so if a commercial op is already getting that than why pay thousands (or even hundreds) for a new cut. And hobbyists wont pay an inflated price for something that will sell for $12 in a few months. Im mainly just speaking about med/rec state markets, Im sure it could vary in full black market areas.


The reason I brought up the thin mint cut is because its definitely private. You aint finding that at a clone store. I was asking this question because while talking with a buddy, he said he thinks the forum cut would be like $500. I said no way. You get it outta love, or a trade. 
Look at the GG#4 cut. I have read that the GG#4 cut was not supposed to be sold, as per the creator. Its my understanding that the GG#4 is supposed to help people identify what a keeper mom looks like, as far as frost, yield, structure etc. But none the less that dude gets busted and some nurseries pushing his work(or at least his name).
I dont know the man or anything, but anyone trying to help the common man like that, I got nothing but respect for. 
Where ever you are JW, hold ya head bruh.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yup considering my first guess was correct I would say I know nothing about the OG in question.





shishkaboy said:


> @King Arthur I laughed when you guessed it in like 10 min. I actually thought you may have seen it on the site I got it from, and didnt want to spoil it.
> 
> 
> BustinScales510 said:
> ...


I have breaking news. After the answer was revealed, I did a little digging. It's a stock photo for og kush. It is EVERYWHERE. It is also, perhaps tellingly, the stock photo for BlimBurn OG Kush seeds. On every seed site. (http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OGs_Kush/Blim_Burn_Seeds/ , http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/blimburn-ogs-kush-feminised-seeds-4317 , http://www.seedsman.com/en/og-s-kush-feminised-seeds , My best guess, whether or not it's the fire cut, that's probably not a picture of the fire cut. Just my $0.02


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> I have breaking news. After the answer was revealed, I did a little digging. It's a stock photo for og kush. It is EVERYWHERE. It is also, perhaps tellingly, the stock photo for BlimBurn OG Kush seeds. On every seed site. (http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OGs_Kush/Blim_Burn_Seeds/ , http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/blimburn-ogs-kush-feminised-seeds-4317 , http://www.seedsman.com/en/og-s-kush-feminised-seeds , My best guess, whether or not it's the fire cut, that's probably not a picture of the fire cut. Just my $0.02


I say thats really good info right there.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> I have breaking news. After the answer was revealed, I did a little digging. It's a stock photo for og kush. It is EVERYWHERE. It is also, perhaps tellingly, the stock photo for BlimBurn OG Kush seeds. On every seed site. (http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OGs_Kush/Blim_Burn_Seeds/ , http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/blimburn-ogs-kush-feminised-seeds-4317 , http://www.seedsman.com/en/og-s-kush-feminised-seeds , My best guess, whether or not it's the fire cut, that's probably not a picture of the fire cut. Just my $0.02


It looks really similar to the fire. It is also common knowledge that these breeders use the same images at time to sell a product. Pretty shady imo but I guess models are hard to find lol.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> I have breaking news. After the answer was revealed, I did a little digging. It's a stock photo for og kush. It is EVERYWHERE. It is also, perhaps tellingly, the stock photo for BlimBurn OG Kush seeds. On every seed site. (http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OGs_Kush/Blim_Burn_Seeds/ , http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/blimburn-ogs-kush-feminised-seeds-4317 , http://www.seedsman.com/en/og-s-kush-feminised-seeds , My best guess, whether or not it's the fire cut, that's probably not a picture of the fire cut. Just my $0.02


 Thats hilarious! Thats pretty common I think although I havent seen it in a while. I know on craigslist and budtrader it is rampant, people showing pics of their supposed hot shit cuts flowering out and its really just pics taken straight from attitude.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The reason I brought up the thin mint cut is because its definitely private. You aint finding that at a clone store. I was asking this question because while talking with a buddy, he said he thinks the forum cut would be like $500. I said no way. You get it outta love, or a trade.
> Look at the GG#4 cut. I have read that the GG#4 cut was not supposed to be sold, as per the creator. Its my understanding that the GG#4 is supposed to help people identify what a keeper mom looks like, as far as frost, yield, structure etc. But none the less that dude gets busted and some nurseries pushing his work(or at least his name).
> I dont know the man or anything, but anyone trying to help the common man like that, I got nothing but respect for.
> Where ever you are JW, hold ya head bruh.


 Ive heard that story. I think its cool that he released it, but once something gets released it's not realistic to say "dont ever sell it".

If people listened to that, then only a small fraction of people would be able to grow it and enjoy it and it would take forever to make its way around. If the only way that it could be disseminated through the grow scene was for free, people wouldnt be growing thousands of them to hit the market right now.

Price gouging is bad but selling for general market price is commerce.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 28, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Ive heard that story. I think its cool that he released it, but once something gets released it's not realistic to say "dont ever sell it".
> 
> If people listened to that, then only a small fraction of people would be able to grow it and enjoy it and it would take forever to make its way around. If the only way that it could be disseminated through the grow scene was for free, people wouldnt be growing thousands of them to hit the market right now.
> 
> Price gouging is bad but selling for general market price is commerce.


Very well put. Point taken.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

Starting to frost up a bit


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Starting to frost up a bitView attachment 3340895


That's the Skywalker right? Looking good bro. 

Anybody else got any clone only strains in the stable that's being ran right now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the Skywalker right? Looking good bro.
> 
> Anybody else got any clone only strains in the stable that's being ran right now.


Yep that's the skywalker OG thank you for the kind words


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep that's the skywalker OG thank you for the kind words


Have you had the sky before?
Look great


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone grown banana kush clone only?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Have you had the sky before?
> Look great


3rd grow of it, got a mother of her she tastes great and nugs are like rocks.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Also , I'm looking for a super colorful clone only strain. Something all purple without needing temp changes , something like sannies killing fields purple or pink pheno. But more indica than sativa


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> 3rd grow of it, got a mother of her she tastes great and nugs are like rocks.


How's the buzz?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The reason I brought up the thin mint cut is because its definitely private. You aint finding that at a clone store. I was asking this question because while talking with a buddy, he said he thinks the forum cut would be like $500. I said no way. You get it outta love, or a trade.
> Look at the GG#4 cut. I have read that the GG#4 cut was not supposed to be sold, as per the creator. Its my understanding that the GG#4 is supposed to help people identify what a keeper mom looks like, as far as frost, yield, structure etc. But none the less that dude gets busted and some nurseries pushing his work(or at least his name).
> I dont know the man or anything, but anyone trying to help the common man like that, I got nothing but respect for.
> Where ever you are JW, hold ya head bruh.


Is this story not true about GG#4?

Gorilla Glue # 4 was accidently created by Joesy Whales when some Chem Sis plants he was growing hermied and pollinated his Sour Dubb. Tired of seeded gardens, Joesy tossed out the strain. But his buddy, Mardogg, still had some seeds. Mardogg popped the beans years later and ended up with 4 pheno's of the GG, deciding #4 was worth keeping.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> How's the buzz?


Very strong puts you in a trance not for the average users or low tolerance people this is straight gas. Pineapple Funk fits your description for a good purple plant with indica dominance, probably hard to find a good cut tho here's a pic of my clone from the dispensary I grew it out and flowered turned straight purple and taste was great, couch lock city!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Very strong puts you in a trance not for the average users or low tolerance people this is straight gas. Pineapple Funk fits your description for a good purple plant with indica dominance, probably hard to find a good cut tho here's a pic of my clone from the dispensary I grew it out and flowered turned straight purple and taste was great, couch lock city!View attachment 3340983


Looks great , rock hard nugs huh. Cool. I love the trancy stuff


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> I have breaking news. After the answer was revealed, I did a little digging. It's a stock photo for og kush. It is EVERYWHERE. It is also, perhaps tellingly, the stock photo for BlimBurn OG Kush seeds. On every seed site. (http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OGs_Kush/Blim_Burn_Seeds/ , http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/blimburn-ogs-kush-feminised-seeds-4317 , http://www.seedsman.com/en/og-s-kush-feminised-seeds , My best guess, whether or not it's the fire cut, that's probably not a picture of the fire cut. Just my $0.02


You know what? the Fire OG I grew out looked more like the pic on the Burning Bush site than the pic on DHN's site

Anybody have any experience with Divine Genetics Cheeto Kush or Cannonball Express?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You know what? the Fire OG I grew out looked more like the pic on the Burning Bush site than the pic on DHN's site


So which ones better?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is this story not true about GG#4?
> 
> Gorilla Glue # 4 was accidently created by Joesy Whales when some Chem Sis plants he was growing hermied and pollinated his Sour Dubb. Tired of seeded gardens, Joesy tossed out the strain. But his buddy, Mardogg, still had some seeds. Mardogg popped the beans years later and ended up with 4 pheno's of the GG, deciding #4 was worth keeping.


Yes but it doesn't include where Josey grew out the Sour Dubb/Chem Sis and they hermed and seeded everything he was growing. Chocolate Diesel got pollinated by the Sour Dubb/Chem Sis and that's whats the makeup of GG#4.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Also , I'm looking for a super colorful clone only strain. Something all purple without needing temp changes , something like sannies killing fields purple or pink pheno. But more indica than sativa


Purple Cadillac sounds exactly what you are looking for

TYPE: Indica Dominant

GENETICS: The Black x Blackberry Kush x Purple Erkle

DESCRIPTION: Major purp appeal! The buds turn a dark purple even if garden temps aren’t optimal.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> So which ones better?


I don't know I have never grown any burning bush's stuff just the FOG from DHN and it was fire!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Starting to frost up a bitView attachment 3340895


Great job man! I have never had SkyWalker but looking at that lady makes me want to run it.


----------



## kgp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gorilla Glue # 4

55 days


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> Gorilla Glue # 4
> 
> 55 days
> 
> View attachment 3340996 View attachment 3340997 View attachment 3340998


DO you consider her a keeper?


----------



## kgp (Jan 28, 2015)

SFV OG DAY 55


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

@kgp: all looks great but that second pic of the GG#4 is very frosty looking almost like grains of sugar.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anybody worry about the metadata attached to pics they post? Like KGP it says he used an iPod touch, just remember to disable the GPS on your camera, phone, anything that takes pics that uses a GPS.

Scrub that metadata


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Purple Cadillac sounds exactly what you are looking for
> 
> TYPE: Indica Dominant
> 
> ...


Cool , I started started purple Cadillac.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Does anybody worry about the metadata attached to pics they post? Like KGP it says he used an iPod touch, just remember to disable the GPS on your camera, phone, anything that takes pics that uses a GPS


Now that u say that I'm a bit uneasy


----------



## kgp (Jan 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Does anybody worry about the metadata attached to pics they post? Like KGP it says he used an iPod touch, just remember to disable the GPS on your camera, phone, anything that takes pics that uses a GPS


I probably should. You're right. I just don't give a shit because I am legal. No overages, transactions, plant count is 100% always. But you are right. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kgp (Jan 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> DO you consider her a keeper?


Absolutely. Very solid plant. She's not best in any particular category. But finishes strong in every category. All around great plant.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> I probably should. You're right. I just don't give a shit because I am legal. No overages, transactions, plant count is 100% always. But you are right. Better safe than sorry.


I'm legal as well. But you never know with the feds and if you have kids and the whole DHS thing if the feds do even spend any time looking at all the forums on the web which I doubt but like you said better safe than sorry.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> Absolutely. Very solid plant. She's not best in any particular category. But finishes strong in every category. All around great plant.


Totally off subject but the triangle man is coming to firestax I would love to see kgp and Ricky have a conversation.


----------



## kgp (Jan 28, 2015)

bubbahaze said:


> Totally off subject but the triangle man is coming to firestax I would love to see kgp and Ricky have a conversation.


It would be an honor to kick it with cornbread Ricky. Rocking the modern day king of elites for a decade now.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The reason I brought up the thin mint cut is because its definitely private. You aint finding that at a clone store. I was asking this question because while talking with a buddy, he said he thinks the forum cut would be like $500. I said no way. You get it outta love, or a trade.
> Look at the GG#4 cut. I have read that the GG#4 cut was not supposed to be sold, as per the creator. Its my understanding that the GG#4 is supposed to help people identify what a keeper mom looks like, as far as frost, yield, structure etc. But none the less that dude gets busted and some nurseries pushing his work(or at least his name).
> I dont know the man or anything, but anyone trying to help the common man like that, I got nothing but respect for.
> Where ever you are JW, hold ya head bruh.


are you speaking to JOSEYWALES?? that incarnation wants NOTHINto do with the S1 of chemsis and whatever...
the cuts real and fake are on cragslist and icmag an even here for nothing but love. real fake its your own call . but there is magic in a pack of seeds...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 28, 2015)

i got an oboma fire og it looks and smells pritty dank 3 phenoes ill post soon and a gojie og x buba rock star fire og.. and an albert walker og x buba rockstart gogie og lolz i dont even remember but it smells dank looks dank lets see what the pics reveal..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> are you speaking to JOSEYWALES?? that incarnation wants NOTHINto do with the S1 of chemsis and whatever...
> the cuts real and fake are on cragslist and icmag an even here for nothing but love. real fake its your own call . but there is magic in a pack of seeds...


No I havent spoken with him or anything of the sort. I was only mentioning GG#4 because of the backstory. I didnt think there would be fake gg#4's yet since its relatively new. 
Yeah theres magic all over, I just have bad luck or suck at picking strains. The stuff I got from forum members turned out way better than what I spent $200 on (Sensi Mr Nice). Lets not talk about Swerves cookies or the pack of LA con. that were all bunk. Even tried crossing them to get something the freebies I got with the order are better. I still kept the best that I could find, but all of my sexiest ladies came directly from RIU.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 29, 2015)

unload that clone only porn thumpdawg


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2015)

Anybody going to SC Cannabis Cup. I bet there is gonna be some nice cuts there. Wish I could go and get my own cuts. Does anybody know if cuts are sold at the are Denver Cup? Gonna be there so best believe I'm trying to source some legit stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody going to SC Cannabis Cup. I bet there is gonna be some nice cuts there. Wish I could go and get my own cuts. Does anybody know if cuts are sold at the are Denver Cup? Gonna be there so best believe I'm trying to source some legit stuff


I dont think they sell clones at HT events but i could be wrong. Now i bet they are in the area to be found.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont think they sell clones at HT events but i could be wrong. Now i bet they are in the area to be found.


Clones were available at the HT Michigan cup. Not sure about elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Clones were available at the HT Michigan cup. Not sure about elsewhere.


Right on


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Clones were available at the HT Michigan cup. Not sure about elsewhere.


I would be lurking around the parking lot with that look in my eyes.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 30, 2015)

Any OG doms finishing lowers first? I got one of these TS girls that reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks of pinesol holy shit. OG like nugs. Lowers maturing first though. This is a Haze/OG F2 mind you.

Oh, TS = Tombstone.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I would be lurking around the parking lot with that look in my eyes.


Lol , that's hysterical.
The prowler look.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Any OG doms finishing lowers first? I got one of these TS girls that reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks of pinesol holy shit. OG like nugs. Lowers maturing first though. This is a Haze/OG F2 mind you.
> 
> Oh, TS = Tombstone.


yes my friend i have haf a few finish bottom to the top.
i made some(sour d x green coosh) X raskels OG seeds that finished bottom to the top 90% of the time it was kinda odd. 
most turned purple late and looked real og dom.
UNITL i ran apollo 13 cut for a few cycles man is she a bottom to top finisher and if you wait can kinda HAZE out LAFY style..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yes my friend i have haf a few finish bottom to the top.
> i made some(sour d x green coosh) X raskels OG seeds that finished bottom to the top 90% of the time it was kinda odd.
> most turned purple late and looked real og dom.
> UNITL i ran apollo 13 cut for a few cycles man is she a bottom to top finisher and if you wait can kinda HAZE out LAFY style..


Did your Apollo 13 finish real fast? I have some beans that I want to get through eventually later this year


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Did your Apollo 13 finish real fast? I have some beans that I want to get through eventually later this year


indoors yes . like 50-65 days TOPS, outdoor it took forever but yeiled like crazy and looked real nice . top notch smoke for the sativa lover. lots of cherry and spice on it.. there are pics in one of my threads just dont know witch sim card or how to use one with my macbook air gotta get on that so i can add more pics soon.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 30, 2015)

Just picked up an oz of Mountain Temple, totally different looking then the stuff I had before.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just picked up an oz of Mountain Temple, totally different looking then the stuff I had before.


Could be a different pheno but what you have is Jack Herer dom. Can tell just by the looks. Jack has certain look is it smoking good?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 31, 2015)

Yea that looks very Herer esque.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Could be a different pheno but what you have is Jack Herer dom. Can tell just by the looks. Jack has certain look is it smoking good?


Yeah it smokes great and taste lemony and smells really like citrus. It has to be sativa dom as well, the buds are fluffy, I prefer compact bud it was gifted to me so I'm not complaining.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2015)

I just looked at several pics of Jack Herer bud and it is that light lime green with almost the same description I gave. 

I also picked up the 3rd edition of Cannabis Sativa by the Rev. I have heard of most strains but a few I haven't like Blue City Diesel by Jordan of the Islands (surprised I haven't, I know a lot of JOTI's strains), Choke Berry, Dragons Teeth, Jesus Christ, Neo Blizzard, Pink Genghis, and Starship.

All beautiful pics of tall thin leaved sativa's especially the landrace and Heirloom strains. The hybrids had amazing color and trichome buildup. I saw a Jamaican strain the was 6% THC but also 6% CBD. I can now say I have all editions of the indica's and the Sativa's.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

Just got the tahoe and boss og from dhn thanks to some magical pixie dust. So i should be seeing how these dhn clones pan out


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got the tahoe and boss og from dhn thanks to some magical pixie dust. So i should be seeing how these dhn clones pan out


Glad to hear you got yours. Been trying to get some dust sprinkled this way and no luck.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to hear you got yours. Been trying to get some dust sprinkled this way and no luck.


I'm sure the dust is sprinkling around


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2015)

has anybody heard of or have experience with CookieWreck (Girl Scout Cookies x Arcata TrainWreck BXII)?

description: CannaVenture used the Girl Scout Cookies “Forum” cut and Arcata TrainWreck BXII male (H3ADS gear). They found a couple different keeper phenos, depending on preference. There’s a big yielding TrainWreck sativa dominant phenol, and a good yielding GSC dominant pheno. The the GSC dom phenos have nice colouring and heavy trichome production. Both are worthy cuts to take up a spot on the Mom shelf.

This is a pic from the book:


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> has anybody heard of or have experience with CookieWreck (Girl Scout Cookies x Arcata TrainWreck BXII)?
> 
> This is a pic from the book:


 a cannaventure creation using the forum cut. I know some people who have grown it and loved it.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2015)

this is from Green Dream Health in Boulder CO:

Girl Scout Cookies is perhaps the most speculated strain of cannabis in the Green Dream garden. It is also one of the most sought after flowers worldwide and represents the pinnacle of the new era of cannabis in America. Generations of guerrilla growers, activists, and true cannabis farmers have spawned an enlightenment age in the medical marijuana industry. As grow operations evolved from sparing outdoor plots in Humbolt County, California, to a proliferation of black-market basements abroad and finally now to industrial scale indoor agriculture in several states, the world of high-THC cannabis has advanced in great measure. New phenotypes of old-school classics emerge from seemingly nowhere and unique hybrids are developed on a daily basis. Girl Scout Cookies is a prime example of how far this industry has come along.Very little is known about Girl Scout Cookies. The only certainty is it was bred in San Francisco, California, sometime in the last couple of years; perhaps 2011 or 2012. The strain was developed by a Nor-Cal group of associates known simply as the Cookie Family. Alongside the amazing flower quality of Girl Scout Cookies, comes a world of underground marketing unsurpassed in the history of cannabis. Besides the heavy name-dropping in rap lyrics, a marketing tactic brought to popularity first by Snoop Dogg in the early 1990′s with “Kush”, there are exclusive t shirts, custom glass designs, and just about every smoking accessory imaginable with the “Cookies” insignia on it. There are even rumors of a “pollen nation” distribution center of Girl Scout Cookies male-flower pollen– I term it Boy Scouts– coming into production in Northern California within the next few years.


The instant success that Girl Scout Cookies accrued is not, however, due to it’s marketability in head shops and in hip-hop alone. GSC speaks for itself as a potent hybrid with a particular flavor, aroma and sedating effect. Attached to the one-and-only appeal as a fresh-baked smelling hybrid-indica is an unknown and controversial genetic lineage. Green Dream has what is known in the industry as the “forum” cut, widely accepted as the genuine original. International Cannagraphic has an immaculate conversation on the origins of this mysterious treasure. The Cookie Family publicly attests, and frequently affirms to their mass of speculators, to never reveal the true heritage of GSC. What they have revealed, as unearthed in a High Times article in early 2014, is a strain they call “The F1″ was bred to a Durban Poison, and then crossed with an OG Kush for greater stability. They describe the F1 as the “special sauce” and will never disclose the whole recipe. In that sense, Girl Scout Cookies and other Cookie Fam’ strains all named after their favorite desserts, are unique as they have held strong to their promise of exclusivity.


----------



## kgp (Jan 31, 2015)

I've got to disagree with the cookies fad. Though it's a nice change up. I don't think it can compare to other legendary cuts.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2015)

@kgp: oh I wasn't trying to imply that it is the best or anything I just know all the rumors and the post I put up from Green Dream Health seemed like they did their research on the subject.

but yes there are many legendary cuts out there and in some degree I think it is personal preference like if you like how it looks meaning colors/trichomes/tall/short or smell/taste or indica/sativa/hybrid or all above.

Me personally I like a beautiful colorful fruity/skunky ripe covered in trichomes plant myself and of course i prefer hybrids with a bit more sativa in the makeup as well as being potent, although i do enjoy a strong indica in the evenings while watching a movie with the wife.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've got to disagree with the cookies fad. Though it's a nice change up. I don't think it can compare to other legendary cuts.


I am only interested to cross it. It doesnt seem like a production variety to me. But it breeds very well from what I have seen


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> this is from Green Dream Health in Boulder CO:
> 
> Girl Scout Cookies is perhaps the most speculated strain of cannabis in the Green Dream garden. It is also one of the most sought after flowers worldwide and represents the pinnacle of the new era of cannabis in America. Generations of guerrilla growers, activists, and true cannabis farmers have spawned an enlightenment age in the medical marijuana industry. As grow operations evolved from sparing outdoor plots in Humbolt County, California, to a proliferation of black-market basements abroad and finally now to industrial scale indoor agriculture in several states, the world of high-THC cannabis has advanced in great measure. New phenotypes of old-school classics emerge from seemingly nowhere and unique hybrids are developed on a daily basis. Girl Scout Cookies is a prime example of how far this industry has come along.Very little is known about Girl Scout Cookies. The only certainty is it was bred in San Francisco, California, sometime in the last couple of years; perhaps 2011 or 2012. The strain was developed by a Nor-Cal group of associates known simply as the Cookie Family. Alongside the amazing flower quality of Girl Scout Cookies, comes a world of underground marketing unsurpassed in the history of cannabis. Besides the heavy name-dropping in rap lyrics, a marketing tactic brought to popularity first by Snoop Dogg in the early 1990′s with “Kush”, there are exclusive t shirts, custom glass designs, and just about every smoking accessory imaginable with the “Cookies” insignia on it. There are even rumors of a “pollen nation” distribution center of Girl Scout Cookies male-flower pollen– I term it Boy Scouts– coming into production in Northern California within the next few years.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say Janks, but the story that the cookie fam tell about the origin of GSC has been proven false. They didn't breed shit, the beans were given to them by somebody else, (called Saint George, if I'm remembering correctly) and they got lucky. That is why "F1 Durb" has never been used in anything else, it doesn't exist, they made it up. They may hold the original cut of GSC, but they had no hand in creating it.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've got to disagree with the cookies fad. Though it's a nice change up. I don't think it can compare to other legendary cuts.


I've been snagging the various cookie cuts that more around here in CO and I haven't been really impressed with any. The flavor is good but I always find the high lacking. 


shishkaboy said:


> I am only interested to cross it. It doesnt seem like a production variety to me. But it breeds very well from what I have seen


I *have* been impressed by bodhi's strange love. To me it seems more impressive when crossed with a beefier and more potent male. 


Bad Karma said:


> I'm sorry to say Janks, but the story that the cookie fam tell about the origin of GSC has been proven false. They didn't breed shit, the beans were given to them by somebody else, (called Saint George, if I'm remembering correctly) and they got lucky. That is why "F1 Durb" has never been used in anything else, it doesn't exist, they made it up. They may hold the original cut of GSC, but they had no hand in creating it.


No surprises there, but I'm not sure how one proves something like that in this business. Hype is hype, and much like many other things in life it really doesn't matter what it is or where it came from, what matters is what it brings to the table.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm sorry to say Janks, but the story that the cookie fam tell about the origin of GSC has been proven false. They didn't breed shit, the beans were given to them by somebody else, (called Saint George, if I'm remembering correctly) and they got lucky. That is why "F1 Durb" has never been used in anything else, it doesn't exist, they made it up. They may hold the original cut of GSC, but they had no hand in creating it.


Yeah I didn't take it as the "truth" but it seemed like they did some research. It seems as if the origins of GSC is almost like an urban legend in a way. I don't know why the creator doesn't come out and share the love before the "real" strain gets lost. There are plenty of good elite clone only strains these days especially with legalization and mmj now.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

W


Bad Karma said:


> I'm sorry to say Janks, but the story that the cookie fam tell about the origin of GSC has been proven false. They didn't breed shit, the beans were given to them by somebody else, (called Saint George, if I'm remembering correctly) and they got lucky. That is why "F1 Durb" has never been used in anything else, it doesn't exist, they made it up. They may hold the original cut of GSC, but they had no hand in creating it.


where did the forum cut come from? Ogkb?platinum? Not saying that this is unbelievable baca use it totally is. But why lie if only u have the cut? Maybe others got the same seeds from George, but it still would not be your cut. I say if your shit is that special, tell the whole story. Cause you will always have your cut.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> W
> 
> where did the forum cut come from? Ogkb?platinum? Not saying that this is unbelievable baca use it totally is. But why lie if only u have the cut? Maybe others got the same seeds from George, but it still would not be your cut. I say if your shit is that special, tell the whole story. Cause you will always have your cut.


The Forum Cut came from some GSC bag seed that bared a strong resemblance to its mother. Platinum is most likely a cross of that or another GSC bag seed.
From what I can tell, I'm pretty sure that GSC, Cherry Pie, and maybe more, are just different phenotypes from the same batch of seeds.


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2015)

Cherry kush.....


----------



## Joedank (Jan 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> W
> 
> where did the forum cut come from? Ogkb?platinum? Not saying that this is unbelievable baca use it totally is. But why lie if only u have the cut? Maybe others got the same seeds from George, but it still would not be your cut. I say if your shit is that special, tell the whole story. Cause you will always have your cut.


there was talk that the platnium cut was from buds and roses/ KK , they saw a entry in the cup was GSC already and they called theres platnium GSC.... AS A JOKE.... same cut from the same lower branch breeders...

i agree that the cookies is a Good cut but the pollen issue and the fact that it cant TOUCH a bubba kush for pure resin content makes it a no go in my garden. but i ran a few cuts and if i ran the "real" one it was a 8 in all catagories. the SOUR D is a 9 and the sfv/ ghost are a 8.5 .in MY garden. just my .02

most of the cookies esque cuts throw the resin encrusted three finger leaf from close to the crown (top)of the cola. my cherry did as well....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

Different strokes for different folks.
I would say i like the buds from cookies better than the bubba. Jmo.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 31, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Different strokes for different folks.
> I would say i like the buds from cookies better than the bubba. Jmo.


cookies yeilds more than bubba too in my spots i dont smoke either of those cuts usally even if i have full jars of them and others as we usally do. it is the sour d and the sfv that get the most bongtime....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> The Forum Cut came from some GSC bag seed that bared a strong resemblance to its mother. Platinum is most likely a cross of that or another GSC bag seed.
> From what I can tell, I'm pretty sure that GSC, Cherry Pie, and maybe more, are just different phenotypes from the same batch of seeds.


I think you could be right. They would have had seeds by now I think. Theres a sew ppl on riu that are in the "cookie fam" and have the thin mint Ill see if I can get them in here.
Also most cookies thread get deleted, so there is prolly some bs in the backstory.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> cookies yeilds more than bubba too in my spots i dont smoke either of those cuts usally even if i have full jars of them and others as we usally do. it is the sour d and the sfv that get the most bongtime....


Sour is so played out to me. Reserva Privadas is close but it just not the none I want. I know its still around because I can still get 8ths of indoor, they also have a different pheno they call dark sour that looked like outdoor imo. They always have these 2 strains only. Cant get a cut tho. So bs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> has anybody heard of or have experience with CookieWreck (Girl Scout Cookies x Arcata TrainWreck BXII)?
> 
> description: CannaVenture used the Girl Scout Cookies “Forum” cut and Arcata TrainWreck BXII male (H3ADS gear). They found a couple different keeper phenos, depending on preference. There’s a big yielding TrainWreck sativa dominant phenol, and a good yielding GSC dominant pheno. The the GSC dom phenos have nice colouring and heavy trichome production. Both are worthy cuts to take up a spot on the Mom shelf.
> 
> This is a pic from the book:


I have seen some great looking plants and have looked at getting a pack.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have seen some great looking plants and have looked at getting a pack.


Yea I've heard and seen many good things from Cannaventures Cookie crosses. Some real good phenos replicating the mom and some very nice hybrids of the parents. I thought of getting something from them too but I have so many Cookie crosses now it ain't funny lol no more of them for me except SinMints. Getting that one this week and that's it for Cookie crosses. Just need to get the cut so I can make a nice BX for myself.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Feb 2, 2015)

heres a full organic chem 91 skunk va cut


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> heres a full organic chem 91 skunk va cut View attachment 3344160


Now I see what reserva privada was going for. My rp sour d I have from them looks very similar. Same dark leaves , lots of hair, but good nuggets under them. Less resinous tho. How long does that cut go? Is the resin kinda salty/grainy instead of sticky?
 
Rp sour d @ 6 weeks


----------



## Mr Roboto (Feb 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Now I see what reserva privada was going for. My he sour d I have from them looks very similar. Same dark leaves , lots of hair, but good nuggets under them. Less resinous tho. How long does that cut go?


This is my first time running her came directly from pbud so its the real real but I plan on taking her to a full 70


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> This is my first time running her came directly from pbud so its the real real but I plan on taking her to a full 70


Nice score, only one degree from the source, sounds legit. Keep us posted.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 2, 2015)

I just picked up some Bruce Banner #3


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I just picked up some Bruce Banner #3


Where you pick this up at. Haven't seen lots of people with it. I know the breeder of this strain be on the Farm but I don't be over there. Would love to have this lady too


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 3, 2015)

I live in Michigan and I regularly see RIU people in real life.

They hooked me up.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I live in Michigan and I regularly see RIU people in real life.
> 
> They hooked me up.


FML


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> FML



Its all good guys.

Just enjoy RIU, start making friends and figuring out which users may be local to you. Don't be obvious about it, but we all learn about each other over time ya know? I've made quite a few friends here...

Eventually take it to PM or email or text, and go from there.

Don't ask people direct for cuts if you don't know them, don't discuss trades on public forums. Use good forum etiquette and you should be fine.

Me and the RIU fam went out to eat the other day and I came home with BB#3 cuts. My neighbor also gifted me some fresh GG#4 cuts to test my cloner.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Its all good guys.
> 
> Just enjoy RIU, start making friends and figuring out which users may be local to you. Don't be obvious about it, but we all learn about each other over time ya know? I've made quite a few friends here...
> 
> ...


This should be a TOP post.....

Every word is true.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone grown old school Romulan?


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone grown old school Romulan?


I have grown classic seeds rom,very nice smoke,not my type though..


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Its all good guys.
> 
> Just enjoy RIU, start making friends and figuring out which users may be local to you. Don't be obvious about it, but we all learn about each other over time ya know? I've made quite a few friends here...
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. I've made some great friends off here and most of them aren't local but it's all good cus the ones I have dealt with are very cool and still don't mind gifting or trading. My area is not gonna be big on cuts cus it's on southeast coast so that's why I asked. I'm from Glass City, Ohio and if I still lived back that way I would prolly be able to source more things being michigan is only 5 mins away. It's good to see that there are people on here who are very classy and help others and more people need to be like this cus I know that's how I am. Show those girls once you get em up and running


----------



## Joedank (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Its all good guys.
> 
> Just enjoy RIU, start making friends and figuring out which users may be local to you. Don't be obvious about it, but we all learn about each other over time ya know? I've made quite a few friends here...
> 
> ...


gospel brother preach it ! i have met a few awsome people from this forum...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Its all good guys.
> 
> Just enjoy RIU, start making friends and figuring out which users may be local to you. Don't be obvious about it, but we all learn about each other over time ya know? I've made quite a few friends here...
> 
> ...


Perfect! Every Riu member i have met has been great. Hell there are twin babys in Miami being named after me by the guy i got the blue moonshine from. Another took me in his home and drove me around LA and San Diego. I have met great people on here guys i talk to regularly


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 3, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone grown old school Romulan?


Yes, why yes I have and love the shit out of it. After this run, 3 out of over 30 beans will be popped and grown out of the new creation, or should I say accidental creation of Goji OG x Chernobyl now called Sector 7 (I originally thought it was green crack x goji og), will keep all informed of a keeper if one is found.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I just picked up some Bruce Banner #3


Very Nice!, Bruce Banner made an appearance in the Sativa book edited by S.T. Oner with an intro by the Rev.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Very Nice!, Bruce Banner made an appearance in the Sativa book edited by S.T. Oner with an intro by the Rev.



I was told it was extremely potent.

I was literally told to "be careful".

My curiosity is piqued to say the least!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I was told it was extremely potent.
> 
> I was literally told to "be careful".
> 
> My curiosity is piqued to say the least!


Oh yeah man let us all know how it turns out, Bruce Banner is one strain I have not had but have heard nothing but great things about it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I was told it was extremely potent.
> 
> I was literally told to "be careful".
> 
> My curiosity is piqued to say the least!


Those are my favorite strains.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Those are my favorite strains.


Strawberry Diesel and Ghost OG is your favorite? They are amazing strains my friend.

I just received my medical grade Air Purifier, not for bud oder control but for everything from mold, germs, odor, smoke, bacteria, and overall health etc.

Here is the real description:
The advanced technology Air Shield air purifier from Advanced PureAir features a state-of-the-art 9-stage air pollution detection, diagnostic, filtration and purification system which includes: sophisticated air quality sensors; diagnostic sensors indicating when it's time to change filters or conduct other routine maintenance; pre-filters for trapping larger airborne particulates; hi-performance HEPA filter which are 99.97% effective in capturing harmful airborne particles as small as 0.3 microns; Activated Carbon which absorbs noxious odors, fumes and gases; a Germicidal UV Light which actually destroys bacteria, viruses and other airborne germs; Dual Photo Catalyst Nano-TiO2 Germicidal Sanitizers which suppress the growth of harmful microorganisms including mold and mildew; and Negative Ion Generation which is extremely effective at clearing smoke, decreasing carbon monoxide levels, combating airborne infections and even reducing fatigue. Filters pollen, smoke, air pollutants, odors, bacteria, germs, mold pet dander and more.... Also features a powerful but ultra quiet 5-speed fan; intuitive easy to read LCD control panel; and 4 mode automatic on/off timer funtion. The Newport 9000 air purifier's use of 9 separate, integrated air filtration and purification technologies allows the unit to match and surpass the best aspects of competing air purifiers while avoiding their multiple shortcomings. Instead of just offering a handful of features that eliminate SOME air pollutants, SOME odors or A FEW germs the unit integrates a complex set of technologies which detect and eliminate harmful air pollutants, dangerous germs and noxious odors that other limited-technology air purifiers simply can't. That's the Air Shield difference!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Strawberry Diesel and Ghost OG is your favorite? They are amazing strains my friend.
> 
> I just received my medical grade Air Purifier, not for bud oder control but for everything from mold, germs, odor, smoke, bacteria, and overall health etc.
> 
> ...


I ment the ones you get a warning with. I smoke all day so it takes something strong to really get me right.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 4, 2015)

You know who needs an uber potent indica? Fucking ISIS, crazy bastards are they trying to break some sick record of how fucked up you can kill another human, what they did to that Jordanian Fighter Pilot burning him alive is some medieval shit man. They need a lot of good herb in the middle east so they can chill the fuck out.

Sorry but I'm a political/history junky, I have major in computer networking and a minor in political science so my favorite subjects are herb, politics, science/science fiction, music and history. If you are into history check out Oliver Stones: Untold history of the United States on Showtime anytime if you have it.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You know who needs an uber potent indica? Fucking ISIS .


How potent..like 38% thc potent?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> How potent..like 38% thc potent?


 Quantam Kush


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yes, why yes I have and love the shit out of it. After this run, 3 out of over 30 beans will be popped and grown out of the new creation, or should I say accidental creation of Goji OG x Chernobyl now called Sector 7 (I originally thought it was green crack x goji og), will keep all informed of a keeper if one is found.


Gonna pop a few ROM beans , mainly because they mentioned it on the 1st season of weeds I rewatched


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh yeah man let us all know how it turns out, Bruce Banner is one strain I have not had but have heard nothing but great things about it.


I only hear bout BB#3 once in a while , never seen it or known anyone who has tried it , very interesting


----------



## Joedank (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks for this about the air purifer!! i am ordering one today!!



mdjenks said:


> Strawberry Diesel and Ghost OG is your favorite? They are amazing strains my friend.
> 
> I just received my medical grade Air Purifier, not for bud oder control but for everything from mold, germs, odor, smoke, bacteria, and overall health etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I only hear bout BB#3 once in a while , never seen it or known anyone who has tried it , very interesting


There's a journal of it on here somewhere. That was from bag seed tho but it sure was lovely. There's a few journals out there. I know there's more pics of it on the Farm cus the breeder is over there but def would like to see more of her.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

I swear their are more MJ strains than there are heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

Although , I probably cant make my own tomato hybrid and call it thunderfuck , lol
Don't think that would go over well at local market


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Although , I probably cant make my own tomato hybrid and call it thunderfuck , lol
> Don't think that would go over well at local market


If tomatoes could do what cannabis indica and sativa could do and you could by it at the market I think any name could pass :lol I know I would buy it for sure. How's the Grape Ape and Purple Caddy coming along?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If tomatoes could do what cannabis indica and sativa could do and you could by it at the market I think any name could pass :lol I know I would buy it for sure. How's the Grape Ape and Purple Caddy coming along?


Lol , true. Doing good , took a bit to catch , bit their starting to take off now. I'll post some pics tonight. Reminds me of the Simpsons episode where they made tomacco


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just cleared out a bunch of shit phenos from bean. Blackwater , dinachem , giga. Be bubble bagging those. Just let them finish for some blonde


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Just cleared out a bunch of shit phenos from bean. Blackwater , dinachem , giga. Be bubble bagging those. Just let them finish for some blonde


Yea we go through that. That's the joy of bean popping to find a gem. I stay away from Cali Connection tho way too much drama and bad reports even tho theres a good one for every bad. Luckily I haven't had any garbage plants from seed yet but I know it will happen eventually. I hope not tho cus the amount I spend on the genetics I get should definitely have some fire in them


----------



## Joedank (Feb 5, 2015)

i have blazed with the dude who bred the bruce banner on jamcruse cool cat . he posts every once and awhile as ironlungz on ic and farm i think.
is @IRONLUNG on here the same guy?? probly not but most anything crossed to the strawberry cough is great . a guy on ic also breeds alot wiht that cut ganja rebel seeds i think . outdoor breeder for MONSTER plants


----------



## coldrain (Feb 5, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Just cleared out a bunch of shit phenos from bean. Blackwater , dinachem , giga. Be bubble bagging those. Just let them finish for some blonde


I've had Blackwater for a couple of years now. There are three phenos, but the only one that's worth keeping is the purple pheno. One of the green phenos is airy and complete shit. The other green pheno is more dense, but it's still B grade and not worth growing. 

I've had pretty good results with the purple pheno. It's not the fastest grower, but if you're patient and you let it veg until it's over 2' tall you can get 4-6 oz's.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 5, 2015)

It is pretty nice being friends with somebody that is a grower/breeder for a dispensary. My buddy hooks me up with half oz all the time just to try, about every other friday. Not sure what he is gifting me tomorrow but said I will love it so I'm hoping it is a sativa dom hybrid or some wax since I got a wax mod for my blackoutx dry herb+. I'm usually leery about hardcore concentrates but since he talked me into using the pen for wax instead of a dab bong which gets me way to high, I mean I start twitching and shit but the pen you get just a little and it is perfect like a good edible that kicks in right away.

blackoutx with wax mod:


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 5, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> How potent..like 38% thc potent?


I say 75% concentrates, make it a mandatory law that all people over there have to take 2 dabs a day.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 5, 2015)

coldrain said:


> I've had Blackwater for a couple of years now. There are three phenos, but the only one that's worth keeping is the purple pheno. One of the green phenos is airy and complete shit. The other green pheno is more dense, but it's still B grade and not worth growing.
> 
> I've had pretty good results with the purple pheno. It's not the fastest grower, but if you're patient and you let it veg until it's over 2' tall you can get 4-6 oz's.


Yeah , I had green airy pheno. Terrible genetics


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> heres a full organic chem 91 skunk va cut View attachment 3344160


Is there a difference between Chem 91 and skunk va? I am asking because I read something very interesting and now that I am looking at them, the Chem 91 and the Chem 4 and Chem d don't really look like brothers and sisters. The cut that @Mr Roboto posted looks like it has a lot more sativa influence.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Feb 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Is there a difference between Chem 91 and skunk va? I am asking because I read something very interesting and now that I am looking at them, the Chem 91 and the Chem 4 and Chem d don't really look like brothers and sisters. The cut that @Mr Roboto posted looks like it has a lot more sativa influence.


All I know is that is the 91 chem that came from a member on the old overgrow site by the name of skunkva


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

there is a sativa dom chemdawg pheno and an indica dom. Chem4 is Sativa Dom and the 91 is indica dom but both are very very potent, any of the chemdawgs are on my list of favorites.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

This is what I'm running right now...

reg seeds I made by pollinating Bodhi's skunk91 with pollen I have stored of actual clone only chem91 SK VA...you will get some wild pure Skunk Phenos. I'll send you a pic of my keeper pheno. Quote by HHOC
 
 
 
She is at 8 weeks...


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is what I'm running right now...
> 
> reg seeds I made by pollinating Bodhi's skunk91 with pollen I have stored of actual clone only chem91 SK VA...you will get some wild pure Skunk Phenos. I'll send you a pic of my keeper pheno. Quote by HHOC
> View attachment 3346168
> ...


Damn, it does look exactly like a chemdawg plant, big ass buds. Is it super stinky skunk dank fuel smelling yet?


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn, it does look exactly like a chemdawg plant, big ass buds. Is it super stinky skunk dank fuel smelling yet?


Yes it is.....

This is what HHOC found


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh I got my half oz from my buddy and it is a strain I have not heard of before and he said it is the first time they have grown it. It is Sugarwarp (Burmese x TimeWarp) and just like i hoped it is Sativa Dominant. It is super dank but a fruity smell really sticks out with the skunky dank smell. My wife came home from work before I did and thought I had smoked at lunch which I never do because of how technical my job is. The buds are small, he gives me the popcorn buds because that is what he is aloud to take and they are rock hard. I put two little nugs on the scale for a friend to take home and sample and it weighed 1.5 grams. I thought it was going to be less than a gram.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is what I'm running right now...
> 
> reg seeds I made by pollinating Bodhi's skunk91 with pollen I have stored of actual clone only chem91 SK VA...you will get some wild pure Skunk Phenos. I'll send you a pic of my keeper pheno. Quote by HHOC
> View attachment 3346168
> ...


You have a male chem91? That lady looks amazing!!! Very chunky


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes it is.....
> 
> This is what HHOC found
> View attachment 3346258


I'm sorry but what is HHOC? Looks really good with great color man! Awesome foxtail on that bitch!


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You have a male chem91? That lady looks amazing!!! Very chunky


I'll have to ask the breeder,but that's how I read it...I'll find out,or maybe he'll post.



mdjenks said:


> I'm sorry but what is HHOC? Looks really good with great color man! Awesome foxtail on that bitch!


Forum member at another site,that's what he go by.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll have to ask the breeder,but that's how I read it...I'll find out,or maybe he'll post.
> 
> 
> Forum member at another site,that's what he go by.


Lol i was thinking that was your doing. Nice stuff there.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn, it does look exactly like a chemdawg plant, big ass buds. Is it super stinky skunk dank fuel smelling yet?


wow I was thinking the same thing about it looking a lot like chemdog


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes it is.....
> 
> This is what HHOC found
> View attachment 3346258


what a rainbow of euphoria!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll have to ask the breeder,but that's how I read it...I'll find out,or maybe he'll post.
> 
> 
> Forum member at another site,that's what he go by.


Ah I see. Those are two different strains right? The first set of pic's is the chem91 and the purple/orange is something else, am I correct?


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah I see. Those are two different strains right? The first set of pic's is the chem91 and the purple/orange is something else, am I correct?


Both the same strain,it's a cross he made..

From the beans he popped,he found that purp one as his keepercut.
He sent me some of the same beans,and I found that plant,in my pics.

It's nice to hear that she looks like some chem,she sure has a funk to her.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

@genuity: wow those are extremely two different looking pheno's, seems like it would have some type of berry or cherry mix, the purple/orange one reminds me of mau mau by Irie Vibe Seeds. Mau Mau (blockhead x killa queen)


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

A bit of the SugarWarp:


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Both the same strain,it's a cross he made..
> 
> From the beans he popped,he found that purp one as his keepercut.
> He sent me some of the same beans,and I found that plant,in my pics.
> ...


It def. looks more like a chem d or a 4 IMO. Mr robotos looks a lil less spear shaped to me. 
I know there was a mix up with bodhis chem 91. He got 2 different versions. He uses both but I thin he has them labeled backwards. 
The ones that I have seen that used the skunk va cut look more like the d/4. The ones that used the "fake" look more like the actual good ole dog chem 91.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 6, 2015)

check out this Colorado strain review site, it has some nice strains for sure:http://www.thecannabist.co/category/reviews/strain-reviews/


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It def. looks more like a chem d or a 4 IMO. Mr robotos looks a lil less spear shaped to me.
> I know there was a mix up with bodhis chem 91. He got 2 different versions. He uses both but I thin he has them labeled backwards.
> The ones that I have seen that used the skunk va cut look more like the d/4. The ones that used the "fake" look more like the actual good ole dog chem 91.


Yeah,later in that thread,they found out that the cuts are the same......one is from the seed plant,and the other is from the clone....after a few runs..


----------



## dluck (Feb 6, 2015)

Which is the best Chem ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

dluck said:


> Which is the best Chem ?


The #'s from back in 98-2000 was the best...as far as clones or seeds I do no know..
I'm hopefully thinking this plant will give me the funky skunks.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> The #'s from back in 98-2000 was the best...as far as clones or seeds I do no know..
> I'm hopefully thinking this plant will give me the funky skunks.


I missed that part, I went throughout the whole thing the last 2 nights. It's really amazing how many games people play when it comes to trading/ passing cuts.
If they are the same, the you are the owner of some 91 s1's. Either way looks fire.
I jus think that pheno seems to look more like a stardawg, chem d, chem 4 than a 91. @wyteberrywidow can we see a stardawg for comparison
I know there are some chem 4 and some chem d holder in here as well
Can we get them all on the same page here for visual comparison?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2015)

@shishkaboy


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 7, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookies in new home







Chernobyl


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Girl Scout Cookies in new home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice little guys. Can't wait to see them all grown up


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 7, 2015)

I wonder how big of a population most of these clone onlys were selected from.
We know the gg#4 story.
We know the chem story.
I wonder if some if some of these other clone onlys were also selected from like ... less than a 10 pack.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 7, 2015)

Bruce banner was a smaller selection I believe.

What about all of the possible clone only strains that have been tossed? Or those growers without cloners to propagate with... Hurts my heart to think about it!


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 7, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Looks like Abusive OG to me, IMVHO


elite uberness jumping out of the page right now 
very rare black eyed peas cut fo shizzle


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I wonder how big of a population most of these clone onlys were selected from.
> We know the gg#4 story.
> We know the chem story.
> I wonder if some if some of these other clone onlys were also selected from like ... less than a 10 pack.


I think most came from a very low population...


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think most came from a very low population...


I wouldn't be surprised, I popped a freebie and now for the first time am re-vegging a plant to make her a momma. All it takes is one to find something that you really like. BUT I do think there are many nicely planned strains out there too with 100's of seeds popped to find it. I am blasted right now, long day smoke fat .


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

For KGP: 

The tombstone F2's - this is the most pinesol dominant pheno by far. It's loud as hell. Pics don't really do it justice unfortunately - that's my bad. Camera phones. It's pretty squat compared to most OG pics I've seen. But all the rest of the phenos I had stretched a lot more like an OG.

















Two other phenos, one on the left is my most likely keeper:







Close up of a lower on the left plant:


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone running gg4 or Elmer's glue?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone running gg4 or Elmer's glue?


@kgp @Stoned Drifter throw up a few pix of the GG4. There's a GG4 thread here in the Michigan forum I think.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Bruce banner was a smaller selection I believe.
> 
> What about all of the possible clone only strains that have been tossed? Or those growers without cloners to propagate with... Hurts my heart to think about it!


Or strain hoarders who are notorious for losing good strains because they would not let any have a cut or make seeds.

never heard of Elmers Glue, what is the lineage?

Super Glue:http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Super_Glue/Organic_Gardeners/

Locktite:http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Locktite/RedEyed_Genetics/

Epoxy OG:http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Locktite/RedEyed_Genetics/

Chem Glue:http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chem_Glue/House_of_Funk_Genetics/


----------



## Flagg420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Id punch a fucking dolphin in the head on national TV for a cutting from a deathstar plant... my last 2 bag seeds went decent, but the clones just did NOT wanna take, I want a legit genetics mother plant living permanently in my closet, lol


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 8, 2015)

Clone-only Famous Proven Pheno Cuts... please update thread with new additions that are proven and "famous" from being distributed widely in grower community.

===============
!CLONE-ONLY!
===============

-ABC Cut "Afghani-Brazilian Chronic" - USA or CANADA
-ACDC- AKA "Oracle" -Cannatonic pheno high CBD in Cali/PNW
-Aeric 77 Cali-O Cut - by Sam the Skunkman Cali USA
-Afgooey - California
-Aloha 98 WW - (ww pheno) by JojoRizo
-Animal Cookies aka Animal OG Cut - (Cookies x Fire OG male) San Francisco California, USA
-Airborne G13 Cut aka AG13 - (unknown G13 cross) USA
-AK99 Cut - (AK47 x Cinderella 99. Pheno) USA
-Apollo 11 Cut - (Genius x C99. Pheno) USA
-Arcata e-32 Trainwreck Cut - Cali, Arcata, Humbuldt County USA
-Arcata Wreck Cut - (Trainwreck pheno) Cali, Arcata, Humbuldt County USA
-Afghooey Cut aka Afgoo, Af-Gooey, Afghan Goo - (Afgani #1 x Maui Haze, Pheno) USA
-Asheville Bubblegum Cut - since 80´s USA
-A5 Cut -
-Albert Walker Cut - Roadkill skunk X Afghan Sativa(?) USA
-Auto Affie Cut aka AA - (Ruderalisx Indica) East Coast of Canada
-Banana aka Bonanno aka Bwananna Cut - USA or CANADA
-Backstage Cut - USA or CANADA
-BC Hashplant Cut - (Hashplant Pheno) BC Canada
-Bellevue Blueberry Cut - (Blueberry Pheno) Washington USA
-Berk’s aka Berkely Cut - USA
-Betsy Cut aka Del Mar - USA
-Big Blue DumpTruck Cut - USA / Canada
-Big Sur Holyweed Cut - Cali USA
-Blackberry Kush Cut - (genetics unknown) popular california commercial cut. California USA
-Blackberry Widow Cut - ('98 Aloha White Widow x Nebu's Blackberry, Pheno) by Jojorizo
-Black Domino Cut - (Black Domina Sensi Seeds Pheno) Seattle USA
-Blowfish Cut - (G13 / Blue Dot / Oregon Funk Polen. Pheno) USA
-Blueberry Haze Cut - (Blueberry x Haze. Pheno) Germany EU
-Blueberry Sativa Cut - (Blueberry Sativa Pheno) USA
-Blue Heaven Cut - (Chocolate Thai x Gold x Afghani Indica) by DJ Short USA
-Blue Dot old Cut aka MGB - (WW, Skunk,Big Bud,NL #5. Pheno) Sonoma Cali USA
-Blue Dot new Cut "3rd Floor" - (Leda Uno X NL/Haze. Pheno) Cali USA
-Blue Dream Cut aka Blue Dream Haze - (DJ Short Blueberry x SSH. Pheno) USA
-Blueberry Diesel cut - Blueberry x Diesel(?) pungent artificial blueberries from Medical Organics in California
-Blue Dream Boulder Cut - AKA "MGC" cut since @@MtGrownCanna spread the cut
-Blue Knight Cut aka Blue Midnight -(purple blueberry, exact genetics unknown) Butte County, USA
-Blue Velvet Cut - USA
-Bozeman Kush Cut - Montana USA
-BR-13 Cut - USA or CANADA
-Bruce Banner #3 Cut - (Strawberry Diesel x OG Kush) Colorado, USA
-Bubba Kush Pre98 Cut - USA
-Bubba Kush pre-2001 Cut - USA
-Bubba Kush Cut - (OG Kush Pheno) USA
-Bubba Kush Mint Cut - USA
-Bubba Kush Purple Cut - USA
-Bubba Kush "Katsu" Cut - by Katsu USA
-Bubble Chem Cut - (Indiana Bubblegum x Chem D. Pheno) USA
-Bubble Star Cut - (Indiana Bubblegum x Sensi Star. Pheno) by Team Deathstar Ohio USA
-Bullrider Cut - USA
-Bushmans Cut - (Southafrican highland Sativa Pheno from Ciskei area) fast sativa, EU
-C99 Cut- Brothers Grimm USA
-C5 Cut -
-Cafe´ Girl Cut - USA
-Cali-O Sativa Cut - (Sativa) Cali USA
-Casey Jones "Cannabliss" Cut - USA
-Casey Jones "Schmoes" Cut -
-Catpiss - (SSH Pheno) USA
-Champagne Cut - USA (maybe originated in Canada)
-Cheesecake - Romulan X Shiskaberry
-Chemdawg Cut - (Bagseeds) Lake Tahoe area in 1996 USA
-Chem3 Cut - USA
-Chem4 Cut - USA
-Chem91 Cut - USA distro by overgrow username of skunkva
-Chemdawg´s Sister Cut - USA
-Chemdog Sour Diesel Cut - (Headband x Sour Diesel. Pheno) no Chemd in it at all.
-Chemo Cut - /Chemdawg Pheno) Holland EU
-Chernobyl Cut - USA
-Cherry AK47 Cut - (AK47 older pheno, before rework of the strain. Serious Seeds) Holland EU
-Cherry Bomb Cut - USA
-Cherry Pie Cut - [GDPxDurban (Purple Durban) x OG Kush male] Northern California, USA
-Cherry Slyder Cut - USA
-Chocolate Thai Cut - (Thai Landrace genetics) USA
-Chocolate Trip Cut - (Chocolate Thai x Indigo Diamond. Pheno) USA
-Cinnamon Cut - (Jack Herer Pheno, Sensi Seeds) Holland EU
-Citral Cut aka Chitral - (Pakistani Strain x Skunk) Pheno, Holland EU
-Cleaner Cut - (Pluton, Lambsbread x Purple Haze. Pheno) USA
-Clockwork Orange Cut - (colchicine experiment, a plain mutant from a pack of Gh´s Alaskan Ice) Temecula, Cali USA
-Cookies Cut - (Cherry Pie x OG Kush) Bay Area California, USA
-Cough#1 Cut aka Canadian Cough or Emery Cough - (old NL x Haze cut from the 80's) USA / Canada
-Cough#2 Cut aka Colorado Cough - (NL #5 x Haze. Pheno) USA
-Com Cut - USA
-Coral Reef Cut - westcoast USA
-Core Cut "Amnesia Haze" (Silver Haze Pheno, Sensi Seeds) - by Hy Pro Holland
-Crazy Train Cut - USA
-Critical from Spain Cut - (Big Bud Pheno?) mr. nice stock Spain EU
-Crystal Lokomotive Cut - (TrainWreck x '98 Aloha WW. Pheno) by Jojorizo
-Cush aka Green Crack Cut - (89 SSSC skunk#1 x unknown indica. Pheno) by by Cecil est. 1990 Athens Ohio USA
-Cuddlefish Hashplant Cut - (Hashplant Pheno) USA
-Dabney Blue Cut - (Blueberry Pheno) Oregon USA
-DAB Cut "Dank Ass Bitch" - USA
-Daywrecker Cut - USA
-Daywrecker Diesel Cut - USA
-Dawg Daze Cut - USA
-Deadwood Cut - (Katsu Bubba Kush x Rev.Sweet Pink Grapefruit) USA
-Death Valley Cheese (MGC) Cherry Cheesecake cut. Colorado. leaked into the public by 'The Treehouse'.
-Death-Star Cut - (Sour D x Sensi Star. Pheno) 2001-02 by Team Deathstar Ohio USA
-Deep Chunk Cut - (Afghani IBL Pheno) USA
-DOG Cut - USA
-Dogshit Cut - Humboldt, Cali USA
-Dogshit PNW Cut - Seattle Washington USA
-Double Dawg Cut - USA
-Dr Funkenstein Cut - (Bubba Kush x Blueberry) USA
-DSD Cut (found in REZ seeds from 07..Double Strawberry Diesel) USA
-Dumpster Cut - (NL x G13, Pheno) Central Ohio USA
-ECSD Cut "EastCoastSourDiesel" - USA
-Edelweiss Cut - Germany / Holland EU
-Elvis Cut - USA
-Emerald Triangle Cut aka The White - (3 way cross Hybrid) USA
-esbX aka Alpha Superbud - EU
-Erdbeer Cut (Strawberry cut) - (Sativa x Afghani. Pheno ) est. 1994 Switzerland, EU
-Exodus Cut (UK-Cheese, Skunk #1 Pheno, Sensi Seeds) est. 1988-89 Burmingham, UK
-Eyeore Cut - Washington USA
-Free Leonard Cut - (G13 x Butterscotch Hawaiian) by Swampy and ndnguy, Michigan USA
-Freeze Cut - USA
-Friesland Orange - USA
-Ft. Collins Cough NL#5 x Haze #17 Colorado
-G13 male Cut - (us government cross) ELITE CLONE] Missisippi, USA & later Holland EU
-Gainsville Green Cut - (possibly Hawaiin x Thai) Florida USA
-Garlic Cut - (Possibly a Chemdawg Pheno) USA
-Genius Cut - USA
-G-Force aka "The G" Cut - (pure Indika) UK
-Giesel Cut aka Superdawg - (Chemdawg d x Mass Super Skunk. Pheno) by Chemdog USA
-Ginger Ale Cut - USA
-Girl Scout Coookies Forum Cut - AKA Thin Mints? not the true GSC, but close.
-Glacier Cut - (3 way cross of Tooty Fruity Kush, 'Ground Fog' and 'Hulk)
-GOD Cut -
-Goji OG -sativa-dominant Bodhi Seeds Nepali OG x Snow Lotus
-Golden Goat Cut - USA
-Golden Haze Cut - (Haze Selection. Pheno) USA
-Gorilla Glue #4 - Sour Dubb x Chem Sis x Chocolate Diesel. Accidental @Joesy Whales USA
-Grandaddy Purple Cut - (Purple Urkle x Salmon Creek Big Bud. Pheno) Canada
-Grape Ape - Grapefruit Pheno USA
-Gravity Cut - USA
-Green Crack- was an 89 SSSC skunk#1 x ?indica in athens ohio circa 1990 by cecilC.
-Grimm WW - (WW Pheno) USA
-Gruene Hessin Cut - (Bagseeds from a Warlock polinated by a Jaggen Hermie) Germany EU
-Hamster Cut - USA
-Hanis Cut - [ Kunduz Afghani x (Pre-’98 Bubba Kush x 1994 Positronics Haze)] Texas USA
-Happy Brother Cut - 1996 Holland EU
-Hawaiin Webbed Indica Cut - USA
-Headband Cut - Cali
-Heaven Cut - (F1 Hybride Pheno from Afghani x Sativa Male) Switzerland EU
-Heavy Duity Haze Cut - (SSH Pheno) Germany EU
-Herijuana Cut - USA / EU
-Hero Cut - (Herijuana X pre-98 Bubba) USA
-High Octane Cut - USA
-Hogsbreath Cut - USA
-HP 13 Cut aka Hashplant 13 - (Afghani Hashplant x Thai. Pheno) EU / USA
-Humbolt Snow Cut - Cali USA


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 8, 2015)

-Indiana Bubblegum Cut - Indiana, USA
-Island Purple Cut - Canada
-Island Sweet Skunk Cut - (Skunk Pheno) Canada
-Jacki-O Cut - (Aeric 77 Cali O x Jack Flash f2 Male "Jack Candy". Pheno) by Nebu USA
-Jack´s Cleaner Cut - [(Pluton / Lambsbread / Purple Haze / NL) x Jack Herer male] TGA Subcool USA
-Jaggen Cut - (Jack Flash Pheno selected by Dr. Knospe, Sensi Seeds) Germany EU
-JP1 Cut "Jamaican" - Washington USA
-Jedi Cut - Cambodian Landrace selected in San Diego
-Jilly Bean Cut - USA
-Killer Queen Cut - USA
-Killing Fields Cut - Holland EU / USA
-King Kush Cut - USA
-Kong Cut - USA
-Krush Cut - USA
-Kryptonite Cut - USA
-Krystal Spike Cut - USA
-Las Vegas Purple Kush Cut aka Kyle Kushman's Purple Kush (KKPK) - (Probably NL x Purple Indica) Nevada USA
-Lemonaid Cut - USA
-Lemonade Cut - Midlands UK EU
-Lemon Bomb Cut - USA
-Lemon Drop Cut - Washington USA
-Lemon G Cut - USA
-Lemon Kush Cut - USA
-Lemon Thai Cut - USA
-LES Cut - (Hawaiian Big Bud x Ice Princess) USA
-Lonestars Killa Queen Cut -
-LVPK Cut - (possibly related to Bubba) USA
-M-39 Cut - Canada
-Magic Ice - (Ice Pheno) Germany EU, Distr. By Botanix Austria EU
-Manic Cut - USA
-Matanuska Thunderfuck Cut - USA
-Millies Cut - USA
-Misty Cut - (WW Pheno) by Positronics 90´s NL EU
-Mother Ship Cut - USA
-NLx Cut - (NL x WW) Positronics Holland, Growshop Alien Holland EU
-NorCal Catpiss -A close friend of ThaDocta, Shabud acquired it.
-Norcal Cript Cut - USA
-Norcal Trainwreck Cut - USA
-Northern Lights #5- PNW (missing in action/extinct)
-Old School Purple Haze Cut - FL / NY, USA
-Ole Blue Cut - (Oregon Blueberry Pheno) est. 1985 by Moonshineman. THE OG BB Oregon USA
-OG Kush cut - spread by legendary activist Todd McCormick to LA Cali dispensaries in 1997, unknown lineage, maybe FL origins. Todd says "OG" means Original Gangster according the FL connect
-OG Kush Abusive Cut - by Abusive somehow story cut came from Snoop USA
-OG Kush Apothecary Cut - by Brett who got it in LA in 1999 USA
-OG Kush Cotton Candy Cut - USA
-OG Kush Diabolo Cut - by R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley USA
-OG Kush Fire aka Rascals OG Kush Cut - sold to Raskal by Orgnkid
-OG Kush Ghost Cut- by ORGNKID, later distr. by ghost in Cali USA
-OG Kush HA OG Cut- Orange County USA
-OG Kush Larry Cut - The Orange County Larry OC, USA
-OG Kush Lemon Larry Cut - (O.G. Kush Larry Cut x Sour Diesel IBL) Switzerland EU
-OG Kush Poison OG Cut - (Bagseed found in O.G back in 1996) by O.G kushman USA
-OG Kush Pre91 Cut - USA
-OG Kush P.R OG Cut aka Private Reserve - by ORGNKID Malibu USA
-OG Kush Purple OG Kush Cut aka SAC#1 & SAC#3 #1 - by G-Thumb San Fernando Valley USA
-OG Kush San Fernando Valley Cut - est. 90´s San Fernando Valley USA
-OG Kush SFV Cut - by Swerve USA
-OG Kush Tahoe Cut - Lake Tahoe area 90´s USA
-OG Kush Tripple OG Cut - aka Triple x/xxx O.G Kush by Orgnkid USA
-OG Kush Whitefire Cut - USA
-Oger Kush Cut - Washington USA
-Orange Bud Cut - USA
-Orange Funk Cut - USA
-Oregon Blueberry Cut - Oregon USA
-Oregon Purple Thai Cut - Oregon USA
-Ortega Cut -
-P91 Cut - USA
-Pacific G13 Cut - (G13 x ??) by Pacific. org cut by Vic High USA
-PCK Cut - (Pakistan Chitral Kush)
-PG13 Cut - USA
-Permafrost Cut - est. 1970 Bellingham, Washington USA
-Peyote Purple Cut - USA
-PEZ Cut - USA
-Pineapple Thai Cut - USA
-Pine Bud Cut - USA
-Pinconning Paralyzer Cut - (Skunk# 1 x Afgani) Michigan USA
-Pink Cut - USA
-Pitbull OG Cut - (Rez cut)
-Platinum Master Kush Cut - (SoCal Master Kush x Afghani) USA
-Platinum Bubba Kush - is a pre 98 bubba selfing
-Princess Cut - (Bagseeds from Jack Herer bud bought at Sensi Smile Coffeshop Amsterdam) USA
-Product 19 Cut - USA
-Pukeberry Cut - USA
-Purple Arrow Cut - (Permafrost x Black Domina. Pheno) Washington USA
-Purpurea Ticinensis Cut - (old Swiss Strain, than since 1991 selected by Breeder Felix) Switzerland EU
-Purple Elephant Cut - (possibly a Purple Urkel hybrid or a selection from S1 Seeds) by JojoRizo
-Purple Haze Cut - 90´s by Positronics NL EU
-Purple Indica Cut - USA
-Purple Kush Cut - (purple Hindu Kush x Dutch NL #5 crossed with Hash Plant. Pheno) USA
-Purple Thai Cut - Holland EU / USA
-Purple Trash Cut - (Purple Trainwreck x Hash Plant, Pheno)
-Purple Urkle aka Urple Cut - (Mendo Purps Pheno or Soma´s Lavender pheno. not clear.) Cali USA
-Psychosis Cut - (Skunk Phoeno) similar to the cheese but different. by the Exodus Crew UK EU
-Psychoberry Cut - (Psychosis x Blueberry) yeilds slightly less than the Psychosis Cut. by Exodus Crew UK EU
-RED Cut - USA
-Rene Cut -
-Rhoener Droehner Cut - (Bagseed Pheno, mostly sativa) by Bluetentuete Germany EU
-Romulan "Pine Cut" - USA
-Romulan "Grape Cut" - USA
-Romulan Joe Indica Cut - by Joe USA
-Romulan Joe SativaSchrom Cut - (Romulan x Columbian Gold. Pheno) by Joe USA
-Romulator’s Super Silver Haze Cut - USA
-RKS "Road Kill Skunk" Cut - EastCoast, USA (missing in action/extinct)
-Santa Maria aka Plank Cut - by No Mercy Holland EU
-Schrom Cut - (Romulan X Colombian Gold. Pheno) USA
-Seattle White Widow Cut - (WW Pheno) Seattle, Washington USA
-Sensi Star "Pre 95" Cut aka Ogre - (Sensi Star Pheno)
-Silvertip Cut - Montana USA
-Skunk#2 Cut - (Skunk Selection) USA
-Snowcap Cut - USA
-Snowdog Cut - aka SnowDawg Chemdog breeding project USA
-SoCal Blueberry Cut - (selection of Blueberry genetics. Pheno) Cali USA
-SoCal G13 Cut - Cali USA
-SoCal Master Kush Cut - (selection from master kush genetics. Pheno) Cali USA
-Socal G-13 Cut - (G13 Pheno) USA
-Sour Dubb Cut - (BOG Sourbubble bx?) Icmag Cut
-Sour Grapes Cut aka Grape Stomper - (Sour Grape x Sour D) Gage Green Genetics Bay Area California USA
-Sour Kush Cut - (OG x NYCD. Pheno) USA
-Space Queen Cut - (tga subcool?)
-Spirit of 76 Cut - USA
-Sponti Cut - Berlin Germany EU
-Strawberry Cough "KKSC Cut" Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough - (Strawberry Fields x Haze) Vermont USA
-Strawberry Cream Cut - (Swiss Sativa "Erdbeer" Pheno) Switzerland EU
-Stawberry Diesel Rez´s Cut - by Rez´s USA
-Strawberry Fields Cut - Vermont USA
-Stella Blue Cut - USA
-Superbill Cut - Washington USA
-Super Snow Dawg Cut - USA
-Superfruit Cut - USA
-Super Funk Cut - USA
-Sweet Berlin Cut - (Skunk x Viking. or Top44 Selection. Pheno) , Berlin Germany EU
-Sweet Skunk Cut - (Skunk Pheno)
-Sweet Timer - Cali, USA
-SPG Cut- (90´s cut old NL#1 pheno) Vancuver area BC, Canada
-Tarantula Cut - USA
-Tashenk Cut - USA
-Terminator Cut - USA
-Texada Timewarp "Twister Cut" - Vancouver Islands BC, Canada
-Thai Highlier Cut - USA
-The Five Cut -
-The Hunk Cut - (The HOG x Skunk NL. Pheno) Holland EU
-The Mason Cut - Washington USA
-The Purps aka Mendocino Purple Cut - Cali USA
-Top44 - (Skunk x Viking) Positronics Holland EU finishes 44 days.
-Topdollar Cut - BC Canada
-Triangle Kush - Florida USA
-Trinity Cut - (3 way Hybrid of Northern Cali strains) Wichita, Kansas USA
-Triple Threat Cut aka 3xkrazy - (new wave GDPxOGxBubba, exact genetics are debated) Bay Area California USA
-True Blueberry Outkast Cut - (found in DJ Short pack) USA
-Tutti Frutti Cut - (possibly Bubblegum Pheno)
-Twist OG Cut - (SFV OGxChem (rez seed) pheno found by GanjaD
-TX ShoreLine Cut - (Skunk Pheno) est.1980´s. Austin and Houston area USA
-UBC Chemo Cut - "developed by the canadian govt & D. Suzuki", Canada
-Ultraviolet Cut - USA
-Underdog Cut - aka Underdawg from Chemdog
-Uptown Haze Cut - USA
-UW Purple Cut - USA
-Vics Fruit Cut - Montana USA
-Victory "Vicky" Cut - (Skunk x Viking) old dutch cut, Holland EU
-Viking Cut - (the roots of the Top44) Positronics Holland EU
-Vision Thai Cut - (Afghani x Thai. Pheno) by Vision USA
-Watty Cut - USA
-West Coast Nice Cut - Westcoast USA
-Wheel Chair Cut - USA
-William’s Wonder Cut - USA
-Willie Nelson cut - (psychedelic southeast asian sativa)
-X-Kush Cut - (Kush Pheno) EU
-Yvory - (Jack Herer [cut Flowery Fields] x Nepali male [Blue Hemp], Pheno) Austria/Switzerland EU
-707 Headband Cut - (OG Kush x Sour D, Pheno) from the cali area code 707 USA
-98 Aloha White Widow Cut - ww Pheno Holland EU
-35 Day Cut -
-84 Hashplant Cut - (Hashplant Pheno) USA
-85 FourWay Cut - (Four Way Pheno) USA

//update 2/8/2015 from @OGEvilgenius @BWG707 thx
Pink Kush - BC. It's everywhere. Very loud and strong. Canada
Tuna Kush - hard to find but nice cut. BC only.
Congo - Pure sativa that goes around BC. Popular. Canada
BC Grapefruit - smells as implied. Very very strong medicine. Canada
Jean Guy - popular old cut of WW sativa dominant. Canada.
Purple Pinewarp - popular outdoor PNW cut . Nice happy sativa high not racy
Polecat - old Super Skunk. Often grown outdoors.
Seaweed / Seawarp - Timewarp hybrid, very popular outdoor in Canada 2014


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

Pink Kush - BC. It's everywhere. Very loud and strong. 
Tuna Kush - impossible to find but nice cut. BC only.
Congo - Pure sativa that goes around BC. Popular. Currently fetches highest prices on the market.
Haoma - cup winning cut, kind of held tight I think but there are imposters out there that are basically the same.
BC Grapefruit - smells as implied. Still kicks around. Very very strong medicine.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 8, 2015)

thx I updated the above post, anymore ?


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 8, 2015)

What about Oracle?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh you also forgot 

Jean Guy - popular cut of WW from way back in the day that's quite sativa dominant. Goes all over Canada. 
Purple Pinewarp - popular outdoor cut for the pacific northwest. Nice happy sativa high, not overly strong.
Polecat - An old Super Skunk that goes around BC. Often grown outdoors.
Seaweed / Seawarp - A timewarp hybrid, I forget with what but it's probably the most commonly grown OD around here these days.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone running gg4 or Elmer's glue?



Here is the Gorilla Glue #4. They are around 6wks into flower in these pics...









The buds aren't nearly as big as I've seen them get. These plants have been dealing with deficiencies and other issues of mine, they should be looking even better and bigger than they are at this point. It'll be better my next run!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Id punch a fucking dolphin in the head on national TV for a cutting from a deathstar plant... my last 2 bag seeds went decent, but the clones just did NOT wanna take, I want a legit genetics mother plant living permanently in my closet, lol



I think I may be able to procure some deathstar locally.

I think the last time I was offered clones that Ghost OG, GSC, and DeathStar were mentioned... I was super stoned though, I could have misheard things.

I remember amazing things about deathstar, so much so that I've kept a seed for 2yrs that I found in some deathstar bud. I should crack that seed this week!


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 8, 2015)

BWG707 said:


> What about Oracle?


Thanks for catching that, I updated it to ACDC - AKA Oracle. @OGEvilgenius I added those new 4


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 8, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Id punch a fucking dolphin in the head on national TV for a cutting from a deathstar plant... my last 2 bag seeds went decent, but the clones just did NOT wanna take, I want a legit genetics mother plant living permanently in my closet, lol


I need one of those too bro Dumpster and Lemon G13. Oh how I miss ye...sad to hear the clones wouldn't take did you try to reveg?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone know anything bout lemon chunk? Buddy from Humboldt gifted me a few beans , I think from harborside.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Elmer's Glue
Relentless seeds
GG4 x The White


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

Love Potion kicks around BC as well. I don't think it's available in seed form anymore.
Pure Burmese as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Elmer's Glue
> Relentless seeds
> GG4 x The White


I've heard of the cross but I don't know where their seeds are sold. Sounds like a great cross with The White added. Should have a nice creamy funk added to the burnt rubber chem smell of the mom. These will be fems tho


----------



## althor (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like people forgot a long time ago in this thread, this is about CLONE ONLY

but somehow everyone is talking about their 'seeds'.....

You guys know what clone only means right?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Looks like people forgot a long time ago in this thread, this is about CLONE ONLY
> 
> but somehow everyone is talking about their 'seeds'.....
> 
> You guys know what clone only means right?


We know bro but some of these clone only strains are crossed to give you a seed form version so it may get brought up from time to time since everyone can't get a clone only. It's not a big deal bro most of the convo is about clone only strains. Just seems like you trying to get something started up when there's no need. It's obvious that we know this is clone only thread


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2015)

althor said:


> Looks like people forgot a long time ago in this thread, this is about CLONE ONLY
> 
> but somehow everyone is talking about their 'seeds'.....
> 
> You guys know what clone only means right?


Do you have any clone only cuts to post?
That's the reason for the seed talk,its only so many people posting pics of clone only cuts..

Any bubba kush clone only pics?


----------



## althor (Feb 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Do you have any clone only cuts to post?
> That's the reason for the seed talk,its only so many people posting pics of clone only cuts..
> 
> Any bubba kush clone only pics?


I'll start posting pics and giving updates. Anyone who has a clone only strain, please add to the discussion and post pics.

Last sentence of OP..
Just seemed to me this was a thread for the RIU to show their clone onlies and possibly spread the wealth with other RIU members the way so many other sites do. But hey, keep on pimping crosses made from clone onlies. Oh wait, every breeder in the world has "clone only crosses".

Either way, if KGP doesnt care that his clone only thread has turned into "look at my seeds" thread, I dont either.
Also noticed, it has been awhile since KGP has posted in this thread so maybe he also thinks it turned the wrong way.


But just for the record, somewhere buried in this thread is my only "clone only" plant. I have crossed it several times now, but I wont bother showing pictures of my seeds from the crosses.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2015)

That's what I'm saying,it's only like 5 people growing clone only cuts...so it would seem.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

I have to agree. I was thinking hey, where are the pictures of clone only plants? If I wanted a list, I'd go over to seedfinder (Not trying to be mean simply saying I was enjoying what others were growing and their experiences with clone onlys).


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

althor said:


> I'll start posting pics and giving updates. Anyone who has a clone only strain, please add to the discussion and post pics.
> 
> Last sentence of OP..
> Just seemed to me this was a thread for the RIU to show their clone onlies and possibly spread the wealth with other RIU members the way so many other sites do. But hey, keep on pimping crosses made from clone onlies. Oh wait, every breeder in the world has "clone only crosses".
> ...


I feel you bro all the way I guess it's gonna happen sometime when your talkin about clone only strains but you right most of the info should be clone only. kgp posted a few pages back updates on his GG4 and OGs but unless your able to get a lot of clone only strains it's gonna be hard for lots of people to post info.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2015)

Bubba is the only cut I have access to but I have no clue on the legitimacy of it. I will try to get a picture for confirmation.

Fairly lanky, dark green plant with decent sized nugs. Quite thin bladed leafs. The shatter I sampled made from it tasted like lemon sour patch kids, minus the sour. Pure lemon flavor. Does that sound like bubba?


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bubba is the only cut I have access to but I have no clue on the legitimacy of it. I will try to get a picture for confirmation.
> 
> Fairly lanky, dark green plant with decent sized nugs. Quite thin bladed leafs. The shatter I sampled made from it tasted like lemon sour patch kids, minus the sour. Pure lemon flavor. Does that sound like bubba?


See,I my mind,from reports on the interweb....I had bubba pegged as,short compact plant,with low yields of rock hard nugs,with fat leaf blades...

We definitely need pics of bubba clone only cut.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2015)

Definitely would love to see some pics. I would have thought this strain was common in USA.... maybe played out?

It's hard for me to believe that the cut is legit based solely on my geographic location but who knows. Vancouver is only 1 day's drive from here so I guess it's possible.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Of course everyone in this thread wants to see pics of clone onlys, but I bet we all would rather have a more personal experience. The clone only elite club is like a secret society. Few outsiders have even seen the ceremonies. Its an invitation only party. We understand that it must be proven that we can grow first, so we post our best pics hoping that we will get an invite soon.
So while we all wait for our invitations, can we play a little music and show how we dance?


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Of course everyone in this thread wants to see pics of clone onlys, but I bet we all would rather have a more personal experience. The clone only elite club is like a secret society. Few outsiders have even seen the ceremonies. Its an invitation only party. We understand that it must be proven that we can grow first, so we post our best pics hoping that we will get an invite soon.
> So while we all wait for our invitations, can we play a little music and show how we dance?


LMBAO..........lol......lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bubba is the only cut I have access to but I have no clue on the legitimacy of it. I will try to get a picture for confirmation.
> 
> Fairly lanky, dark green plant with decent sized nugs. Quite thin bladed leafs. The shatter I sampled made from it tasted like lemon sour patch kids, minus the sour. Pure lemon flavor. Does that sound like bubba?


From my understanding is like what gen said fat indica leaves very coffee earthy kushy


----------



## kgp (Feb 9, 2015)

Seems like we have many threads about seeds, so that's why I started this clone only thread.

Honestly it doesn't matter to me. As long as we are spreading knowledge and discussing as civilized people, then it's a good thread.

I beleive good cuts should be shared. In order for me to get a couple of these I had to give my word that I wouldn't hand them out. Being a man of my word, I follow the stipulation I agreed upon.

Am I a horder? No, just a man who does as he promised.

Am I an asshole, well, others opinions don't bother me.

This spring I will be handing out many gg4's in west Michigan. They will be free. I'd prefer to drop them at a disclosed location and give the word. No face to face, no money exchanged. I would like to give people the opportunity to run this great clone only strain. One condition.. You must pass it on to other growers.


----------



## kgp (Feb 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bubba is the only cut I have access to but I have no clue on the legitimacy of it. I will try to get a picture for confirmation.
> 
> Fairly lanky, dark green plant with decent sized nugs. Quite thin bladed leafs. The shatter I sampled made from it tasted like lemon sour patch kids, minus the sour. Pure lemon flavor. Does that sound like bubba?


Dark green, short stout, only 50% stretch. Big fat fans. Smells of coffee.


----------



## kgp (Feb 9, 2015)

Gg4 cured and so tastey.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Dark green, short stout, only 50% stretch. Big fat fans. Smells of coffee.


Cheers! Coming from you that's good enough for me. My suspicions were most likely correct and it is probably not bubba. It's nice whatever it is, possibly some other kind of kush, but not bubba according to that description.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard of the cross but I don't know where their seeds are sold. Sounds like a great cross with The White added. Should have a nice creamy funk added to the burnt rubber chem smell of the mom. These will be fems tho


Seedbay used to carry them


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Gg4 cured and so tastey.
> View attachment 3347903


Damn GG4 is consistant, those buds look like every GG4 bud I have ever seen.


----------



## CashCrops (Feb 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Seems like we have many threads about seeds, so that's why I started this clone only thread.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't matter to me. As long as we are spreading knowledge and discussing as civilized people, then it's a good thread.
> 
> ...


Iv'e given away at least 50 since I got it from the cup last summer. Not one complaint! go figure, also passing around GSC forum cut and a few of my own. Im in east Michigan so by now people shouldn't have to be paying for glue


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

^^^^^Much respect.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

That's the way it should be done. I know I'll be passing out cuts of anything I have to anyone that wants it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm in east Michigan as well. Been giving out glue to friends and neighbors.

Or trading for other cuts


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

East Michigan representing here. Granted I'd make a road trip for some fire.

I really want Bubba! Truly enjoyed what I think was the real deal, but I definitely could use a real OG


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 9, 2015)

Damn, Michigan represents strong in this thread!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Damn, Michigan represents strong in this thread!


We roll deep on the third coast! 

I haven't really been a chaser of clone only strains. Don't get me wrong, I have a few favorites, I just feel so many good plants can be found in many breeders. Plus after having the borg and hearing so many people sadly get fakes (and having to deal with plant limits and/or space, it's a gamble that can be hard to swallow.

I've loved afgooey I got in cali, can't guarantee that what it was but goddamn I don't care what it was I'd want that bud again.
Bubba
Golden Goat
OG but not sure of legitimacy yet I've had that pinsole/ pledge aroma.
Kosher


Have had others but those really tickled my fancy.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> We roll deep on the third coast!
> 
> I haven't really been a chaser of clone only strains. Don't get me wrong, I have a few favorites, I just feel so many good plants can be found in many breeders. Plus after having the borg and hearing so many people sadly get fakes (and having to deal with plant limits and/or space, it's a gamble that can be hard to swallow.
> 
> ...


By the third coast you mean the entire midwest? I thought the third coast was the Gulf of mexico like Huston and New Orleans....I kid I kid. I did a contract job in Detroit upgrading the US Post Office computer network and with that job it was 100% travel so I was able to spend months at a time in most major cities in the US and now and again was able to get some local bud although I never knew what strain it was.

I understand ole dude bringing up the clone only aspect and I understand the seed talk as well because some of you breeders out there have made seeds from your own crosses and I respect the shit out of that. If your game is at the level that you have a stable strain you created and have proven stable seeds that is experience at its best!

I have Chem4 and Sour Diesel from DHN but I know those are not clone only and I am not posting pics until them bitch's are covered in trichomes.

From what I have been reading some of you are really about deathstar but for me I want a legit golden goat clone, IMO it is a top notch strain and if you have had the real deal you know what I mean!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

Ah how could I forget Chem from my list! Always have a sweet spot for Chem too!

My old provider use to have Golden Goat. He got it when he traveled out to Cali. Sent a couple back from two different sources, same plant. I really liked it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ah how could I forget Chem from my list! Always have a sweet spot for Chem too!
> 
> My old provider use to have Golden Goat. He got it when he traveled out to Cali. Sent a couple back from two different sources, same plant. I really liked it.



Any clone only that you run now?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Any clone only that you run now?


Sadly not at this moment. I was gifted VX, a High CBD strain. Oddly enough, I over watered it and I just couldn't get it to recover.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Sadly not at this moment. I was gifted VX, a High CBD strain. Oddly enough, I over watered it and I just couldn't get it to recover.


That's not uncommon apparently with high cbd strains. I have an HP Tonic right now that is a BITCH like that. If you over water that thing it looks like you just dumped battery acid on it. This one and Valentinex are the same in that regard. I've killed several of each. 

Edit: If I knew then what I know now it would have come with a disclaimer.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's not uncommon apparently with high cbd strains. I have an HP Tonic right now that is a BITCH like that. If you over water that thing it looks like you just dumped battery acid on it. This one and Valentinex are the same in that regard. I've killed several of each.
> 
> Edit: If I knew then what I know now it would have come with a disclaimer.


All good mate

It really was bizarre as after I transplanted it while being happy as a clam, it simply never bounced back. Honestly a very odd one off experience so far for me. I racked my brain trying to figure out why. It had healthy roots, was definitely ready to transplant. So odd.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Id punch a fucking dolphin in the head on national TV for a cutting from a deathstar plant... my last 2 bag seeds went decent, but the clones just did NOT wanna take, I want a legit genetics mother plant living permanently in my closet, lol


this cut belive it or not can be found on denver CList . for a low price . i met a guy that does 100's an 100's of banner , deathstar, and wifi #1 that he calls #3 . his cuts not from seed are legit but DRITY. must be dipped 3x in neem/ rosemary emulsified in ksil... anywho he puts up ads like weekly ... not the way i get cuts but he has ALOT of return custies do to the easy verification of his genitics .... you can smoke some anywho it was funny to hear most of his clients come thru CL.... too funny...


----------



## Flagg420 (Feb 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this cut belive it or not can be found on denver CList . for a low price . i met a guy that does 100's an 100's of banner , deathstar, and wifi #1 that he calls #3 . his cuts not from seed are legit but DRITY. must be dipped 3x in neem/ rosemary emulsified in ksil... anywho he puts up ads like weekly ... not the way i get cuts but he has ALOT of return custies do to the easy verification of his genitics .... you can smoke some anywho it was funny to hear most of his clients come thru CL.... too funny...


Im all the way in MI along the big lake, closest legit source would probably be ann arbor, and even thats not a short trip away.... may try ordering some caliconn jedi kush as a way of settling...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Im all the way in MI along the big lake, closest legit source would probably be ann arbor, and even thats not a short trip away.... may try ordering some caliconn jedi kush as a way of settling...


Surely you can find cuts in Michigan. Besides friends don't let friends order calicon...


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Feb 10, 2015)

@Flagg420 I think you will do way better driving to get elite clones than trying random seeds. Just need to find a legit source, and treat them like they have ebola like @Joedank said.... Michigan is full of elites, just need to find them...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> @Flagg420 I think you will do way better driving to get elite clones than trying random seeds. Just need to find a legit source, and treat them like they have ebola like @Joedank said.... Michigan is full of elites, just need to find them...


While I don't have any clone only plants, I know they are out here for sure. It's a bit of bug/pest paranoia and fearing wasting my time/space on fakes that keep me from trying. I know many people just see it as part of the game sadly (and credit to those who weed through the literal weeds, much patience in that).

Make some friends, there are good people here and out there who can hook ya up. I think of finding cuts kinda like looking for a connect back in the day, you just have to be persistent and put yourself out there. I know I really want some particular cuts as I've mentioned but I want to trust the person I get them from and not just some random Joe. Not that it couldn't pay off but see above concerns. I do wish ya luck and I'm sure you can find something! Keep your ear to the ground and keep trucking along!

Eta: directed at Flagg, so sorry about wrong quote


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2015)

i am finding random joes are what makes life worth living . 
if i never trusted anyone i would have NEVER found the good people on this forum who hold SOME fire .
but the worst is feeling "SHut out" on a varietal and seeing your buddy have a jar of it getting a cut .
then growing it not up to par deciding it is shit tossing it . but that buddy still has that FIRE..
some strains dont do good in my environs , witch is why am turing to seeds more and more...
Cuts are great but so is epigenitcs . seeds i got this week: yeti f3 , foodog, stardawg x tahoe, 
cuts i got from a homie with a much cleaner an prettyier grow than me : banner #3 , banner x gogi og, tahoe, 
just playing around with new stuff . 
i hear you on that DEATHSTAR, that cut is classic but not nearly as closely held as the ohio kids think. dumpster is another that i saw but hve never ran . GREAT flavor weird nose... just my .02


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> While I don't have any clone only plants, I know they are out here for sure. It's a bit of bug/pest paranoia and fearing wasting my time/space on fakes that keep me from trying. I know many people just see it as part of the game sadly (and credit to those who weed through the literal weeds, much patience in that).
> 
> Make some friends, there are good people here and out there who can hook ya up. I think of finding cuts kinda like looking for a connect back in the day, you just have to be persistent and put yourself out there. I know I really want some particular cuts as I've mentioned but I want to trust the person I get them from and not just some random Joe. Not that it couldn't pay off but see above concerns. I do wish ya luck and I'm sure you can find something! Keep your ear to the ground and keep trucking along!
> 
> Eta: directed at Flagg, so sorry about wrong quote


I gotta agree here, I do totally realize that some opportunities will be missed. But I would rather keep working my own crosses, than throw in an unknown fire c!one into the mix. For example, where ever one is hyped about the thin mint cookies cut. I would rather have the forum cut. From what I have seen of the forum cut it passes downa lot of its desirable traits to its progeny.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah cookies haven't really interested me. Smoked a few which have been called cookies, pretty buds but not anything I'd want really. Just want Bubba, a strong legit kush cut, and maybe golden goat. I'd probably take a few others as well but names escape me. I figure build relationships and I should find what I'm looking for but like you I've got a lot of gear I'm going through as well. I figure finding someone I trust decreases the pest odds and increases the legitimate likelihood.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 11, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yeah cookies haven't really interested me. Smoked a few which have been called cookies, pretty buds but not anything I'd want really. Just want Bubba, a strong legit kush cut, and maybe golden goat. I'd probably take a few others as well but names escape me. I figure build relationships and I should find what I'm looking for but like you I've got a lot of gear I'm going through as well. I figure finding someone I trust decreases the pest odds and increases the legitimate likelihood.


I feel you on the Bubba. That's the one I really want too as that's the most tastiest strain I've ever had and she's very potent too. Beautiful plant and has that knockout indica high. Gonna keep searching for a legit cut but that's one you don't see too many people have. Have heard many with pre98 but not just Bubba. May have to try a couple s1 if I can't find the cut


----------



## mountain dweller (Feb 11, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Im all the way in MI along the big lake, closest legit source would probably be ann arbor, and even thats not a short trip away.... may try ordering some caliconn jedi kush as a way of settling...


My avatar is legit deathstar at only six weeks (it goes 9). I have Jedi Kush its not finished yet so no reviews yet


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> While I don't have any clone only plants, I know they are out here for sure. It's a bit of bug/pest paranoia and fearing wasting my time/space on fakes that keep me from trying. I know many people just see it as part of the game sadly (and credit to those who weed through the literal weeds, much patience in that).
> 
> Make some friends, there are good people here and out there who can hook ya up. I think of finding cuts kinda like looking for a connect back in the day, you just have to be persistent and put yourself out there. I know I really want some particular cuts as I've mentioned but I want to trust the person I get them from and not just some random Joe. Not that it couldn't pay off but see above concerns. I do wish ya luck and I'm sure you can find something! Keep your ear to the ground and keep trucking along!
> 
> Eta: directed at Flagg, so sorry about wrong quote


Get some Eagle20 and when you get home put the clones in the tub (make sure you have good ventilation and rubber gloves) then dip the clone in the Eagle20 and it will kill everything without harming the clone, I do it with every clone I get so I don't pollute my grow area. 
http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-20-EW-Fungicide-Pint/dp/B004S6ZZFM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423679498&sr=8-1&keywords=eagle20


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Get some Eagle20 and when you get home put the clones in the tub (make sure you have good ventilation and rubber gloves) then dip the clone in the Eagle20 and it will kill everything without harming the clone, I do it with every clone I get so I don't pollute my grow area.
> http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-20-EW-Fungicide-Pint/dp/B004S6ZZFM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423679498&sr=8-1&keywords=eagle20


I'll have to look into that, thanks. I have some avid, and that shit is no joke. Haven't used it except the one time I had to. Not a fan of pesticides and the like but definitely not a fan of bugs.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2015)

I have heard of Pine Tar Kush but not Pine Star Kush (Pine Tar Kush x Alien Bubba) its an in house strain bred and grown by Golden Leaf in SteamBoat Springs CO so I am assuming it is a clone only. Not my Pic

This a description a guy gave of it, he writes for Weedist.com:
The taste is sweet, but not “candy” sweet. It has more of a refreshing sweetness like a cucumber can have. After the first few hits however, I got a very distinct dirt flavor — enjoyable dirt at that. I contemplated it a bit, but it dissipated quickly. As I got further into the joint, a green or red tea flavor took over, and it ended with the earthy quality raw honey can possess, with a touch of creaminess. Over half way through, these two different ends of the spectrum of taste merged into a light “organic” taste, with whispers of anise (or licorice) rounding out the flavor profile.

Pine Star Kush ended up being a very vibrant looking flower that carried her potency in stride with each puff. When I finished enjoying her, I realized I was not only mentally stimulated but my body was feeling quite nice as well. Now, I wasn’t down to go on a day hike or a night out, but it did turn out to be a good, “day at home to get things done” type strain. The type of strain where you can sit and relax if you want, or allow the medicine to perk you up and keep motivated to accomplish your tasks.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2015)

Weedist.com is a great site! Here is a strain bred and grown by a 100% organic dispensary (not sure of the name)
The strain name is Sweet 603 (Chocolope and Burbon)(BlueBerry x Durban Poison)

Description:
her taste is delicate and creamy, with the smokey, oaky aftertaste. It reminds me a lot of the coffee or tobacco qualities of _Chocolope,_ with the company of a more sweet note of _Durban Poison, _which adds a slight _zing_ to my taste buds as I exhale. It almost reminds me of the zesty wintergreen taste or “feel of the taste” of the _Bubblegum_ strain.

As I write notes down describing Sweet 603, I realize there is no waiting around for her effects to hit you. Coming from very potent strains, Sweet 603 doesn’t disappoint. She offers a very emotionally and mentally uplifting high, as well as nice pain relieving qualities. This, I feel, again goes back to the terpene myrcene and its interaction with the higher level of THC and associated cannabinoids. Medicinally, myrcene is known to be effective in treatment for pain and inflammation, due to the catalytic and synergistic relationship it holds with THC, THC-A and CBD molecules inside the body. It is also known to help with various mental ailments and psychosis. 
Once again not my pic and I am assuming again that it is clone only but I could be wrong for they could have made seeds of the strain.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2015)

Has anybody heard of Head Knocker, Cinex, Twista (not Twista 10,or Frog? Not sure but I think they are clone only strains but as usual I could be wrong.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 13, 2015)

Good news in the land of clone only strains as it looks like Dark Heart Nursery is expanding their menu. While they don't have them listed on their website, yet, there were a handful of new varieties available this week at the dispensary. The ones that I can remember off the top of my head are Bubba's Fire and Cookie Lady.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Good news in the land of clone only strains as it looks like Dark Heart Nursery is expanding their menu. While they don't have them listed on their website, yet, there were a handful of new varieties available this week at the dispensary. The ones that I can remember off the top of my head are Bubba's Fire and Cookie Lady.


Grand Caper is the other you are forgetting


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Grand Caper is the other you are forgetting


That's what it was, thank you. Do you have any info on these three new strains? I'm pretty sure Bubba's Fire is some sort of Bubba Kush/Fire OG cross. Outside of knowing that Cookie Lady has GSC in it, I don't know the genetics of the other two, yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 14, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Good news in the land of clone only strains as it looks like Dark Heart Nursery is expanding their menu. While they don't have them listed on their website, yet, there were a handful of new varieties available this week at the dispensary. The ones that I can remember off the top of my head are Bubba's Fire and Cookie Lady.


Yea Ive been meaning to ask you about this as Elemental lists on their site where they get all there clones from and they had a few on there from DHN that's not on the site. I know Cookie Lady was one but can't think of others. I'll come back when I see them again


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's a pic from their Twitter of cookie lady


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 14, 2015)

Would love to get my talons on some of these beans

Purple Caper Seeds. Looks like they have a lot of nice crosses.

http://www.purplecaperseeds.com/strains-info/

Gallery , unlabeled though

http://www.purplecaperseeds.com/gallery/


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 14, 2015)

I haven't grabbed any of the new clones but I will have my send me the Grand Caper because it sounds really cool and I have had bubba, WFOG, and cookies. But yeah I want to know the the lineage just hope they don't get rid of dream queen because thats my jam! Looks like they retired the cherry pie, two many complaints of hermie's. I bet Grand Caper has some Ghost OG in it, it just sounds like it would with a name like that I mean you have to be like a ghost to pull off a grand caper.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Would love to get my talons on some of these beans
> 
> Purple Caper Seeds. Looks like they have a lot of nice crosses.
> 
> ...


Nice find, I saw their site last night, but fell asleep before I could post anything about it.
So it looks like a strain called Fire Lady is the father used in their Bubba's Fire, and Cookie Lady, while Grand Caper's lineage isn't listed. Looks like this is where the genetics for Chocolate Hashberry, among others, comes from too.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 15, 2015)

Another pic of Cookie Lady from DHN twitter feed:
Trying to find a pic of Grand Caper


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 15, 2015)

Grand Caper is a seed company that breeds only for DHN and DHN has the Chocolate Hashberry (Blueberry Kush x Chocolate Kush) actually they are called Purple Caper Seed Company.....they have Grape Fire, Fire Lady, Daddy Fire, BlueDream-PC, Cherry Caper, Blue Chocolate, Purple SnowWhite, and LA Fire, White Chocolate, Drew, Snurkulan, SnowDream, PineApple Snow etc. I hope they bring these genetics to DHN.

http://www.purplecaperseeds.com/strains-info/, http://www.purplecaperseeds.com/contact/

I guess they don't grow exclusively for DHN but they do for the Grand Caper and Chocolate Hashberry if not others as well because it is not listed on their site only Purple Grand Caper

Chocolate Hashberry:



Grand Caper:



Grand Caper:




*Chocolate Hashberry*
This is a cross between Blackberry Kush & Chocolate Kush. Read about this popular strain which is bred exclusively for Dark Heart Nursery.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 15, 2015)

Purple Caper's story:


The Purple Caper has been growing in California for over 20 years indoors and outdoors. We are known for the best fathers in the Bay Area and Central Valley. There is an abundance of Landrace, Heirloom, and Designer Strains here in California. We collect these from the most prestigious clubs and growers in the area. We then pollinate the best of the best with our best of 50 or better pedigree fathers for world class results. We specialize in designer strains with the biggest yields and highest quality.

The first two successful strains created were the #1K and Chocolope Cheese. These are legends in California for the outdoor growers. The #1K is a pure sativa crossed with a New Purple Power father. There is a father selected and backcrossed for purity. The female released is a very reliable plant and is the favorite of outdoor masters. #1K phenotypes include The Stinky Armpit, Special K, and Green Fire. Chocolope Cheese is also famous here for tremendous outdoor topshelf yields. There is a father selected and backcrossed. There was also two females selected, both over a lb yield, a Sativa and an Indica phenotype, both amazing.

Next was an imported male from Amsterdam. A pure Snow White was selected and backcrossed for purity best of 50 male then selected. These offspring work indoor and outdoor, and created legends like Chocolate Snow, White Grapes, White Chocolate, Snow Dream, and Yetti.

Then introduced Purple Caper, which had been alive for several years, but not released. It is a cross of (Grandad Purple x Diesel) x (White Widow x Pure Indica). There is a father selected and backcrossed for purity. There is also 4 female phenotypes. Purple Caper (best medicinal pheno). Fire Lady (Highest THC/ Darkest purple pheno). Rocket Science (Best indoor pheno). Rocket Science XL (Best Outdoor pheno). Offspring of the Purple Caper male grow best outdoor and smell amazing like tropical Fruit and are covered with crystals.

Chocolate Kush is next. This is a cross of the famous Chocolope Cheese male crossed with a pure Moroccan Hash Plant. Then backcrossed for purity. This supersedes the Chocolope Cheese male . Amazing Sweet Kush! CottonCandy BubbleGum, A cross of two classics bred in an outdoor project for maximum results outdoors. This male throws truly amazing offspring. Girl Scout Cookie, Fire Lady, and River are new strains available here in California released in 2014. Still very rare only available at the best clubs.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Another pic of Cookie Lady from DHN twitter feed:
> Trying to find a pic of Grand Caper
> View attachment 3352084
> 
> View attachment 3352089


Looks pretty. Yeah , I wanna see the other 2 clones their adding too


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

I call bullshit on Purple Caper Seeds, all those new strains have a hermed cookies father. I would stay the hell away from those hackjobs.

I even called them out on facebook like a tough troll.

Seriously though, using a male from a hermed plant... I wouldn't that is just my personal preference. These guys are weak sauce. In fact I still have 6 or 9 cotton candy bubbas of theirs that I will never pop lol.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I call bullshit on Purple Caper Seeds, all those new strains have a hermed cookies father. I would stay the hell away from those hackjobs.
> 
> I even called them out on facebook like a tough troll.
> 
> Seriously though, using a male from a hermed plant... I wouldn't that is just my personal preference. These guys are weak sauce. In fact I still have 6 or 9 cotton candy bubbas of theirs that I will never pop lol.


Thats a bold statement man with growers that have two decades of growing.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thats a bold statement man with growers that have two decades of growing.


I believe everything I read on the internet

How many breeders are using girly boys to breed lol... not many would admit it,


----------



## sgbfcoop (Feb 15, 2015)

it's a secret to everyone.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I call bullshit on Purple Caper Seeds, all those new strains have a hermed cookies father. I would stay the hell away from those hackjobs.
> 
> I even called them out on facebook like a tough troll.
> 
> Seriously though, using a male from a hermed plant... I wouldn't that is just my personal preference. These guys are weak sauce. In fact I still have 6 or 9 cotton candy bubbas of theirs that I will never pop lol.


Here's what they say on their site:
_"*Cookie F2 Father -* (Grandaddy x Durban x OG Kush) This is a local Bay Area Strain. There is several different cuts available here in California. We grew out 6 different cuts and forced the best to self-pollinate. From these seeds we selected our male. This Strain Smells and tastes Amazing. This is the newest hottest thing in Cali going. These have the highest quality finished flowers. Extreme Flavor!"
_
Granted, they didn't word it very well, but I believe they are trying to say that they're using a MALE plant that came from those self pollinated cuts. Let's remember that just because they're called "feminized" seeds, doesn't mean that everyone of them will be female, and that also doesn't make all of those rare males that do pop up hermies.
Besides, of the three new clones that DHN is carrying from Purple Caper, none of them have this father. So even if you're right on the money about the Cookie F2 Father, we're still pretty safe.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

I wouldn't breed with a feminized male, hands down wouldn't do it. I have had seeds by this company before so it isn't like my fears are unfounded. I still have a pack if you want me to snap a pick of it to prove I ain't bullshitting. Regardless of how many years they have growing or what they used I don't trust these people. They are chuckin pollen and trying to make a buck just like everyone else. There are better options in the sea so why would we step down.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Gorilla Glue #4View attachment 3352575


She's the next elite I'll be trying to get soon


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She's the next elite I'll be trying to get soon


That strain is going to be like the next cookies, I have heard many mixed things about it but if you get a strong clone that has the vigor still you should really try to preserve her man . When I go back into town I will try to get me a nice healthy one and pass that around to people. I am all about sharing especially when a plant gives the results that someone is looking for.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2015)

Well my buddy's accidental cross of goji og and chernobyl aka Sector 7-G seeds he has he popped two of them and they are doing great. He has them in a small tent under low light and he is going to throw them in with some DHN Dream Queen when he pics up the clones from Oakland Harborside. I hope he has at least one good keeper he can clone off of. If he does there will be another clone only strain in the world.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That strain is going to be like the next cookies, I have heard many mixed things about it but if you get a strong clone that has the vigor still you should really try to preserve her man . When I go back into town I will try to get me a nice healthy one and pass that around to people. I am all about sharing especially when a plant gives the results that someone is looking for.


Naw it won't be much drama with this one as the lineage is widely shared and not kept secret. Plus this one has been shared by the masses and that's the way Josey wanted it to be so naw won't ne like Cookies at all plus I'm not hearing about it herming like Cookies does but that never bothers me cus so many factors come into play when a female herms. Plus I won't ever throw a plant away that throws a couple sacks till I know 100% that it doesn't do this off clone runs.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2015)

You seem a little hostile King Arthur. I'm not saying you are lying but I like to try out clones myself and see how much they can take before I kill them and once I get them dialed in I rarely have problems. The Chem#4 won't take as much nutes as dream queen, i threw out the Sour Diesel from DHN it was to bushy and stretched way to much for my indoor grow where as all the Dream Queen and Chernobyl runs I have grown out can take a shit load of nutes and I can lollipop them perfectly and they never stretch to much for the room I have.

I'm on the fence with flushing, I have flushed and not flushed and I cannot tell the difference I mean once that plant has already taken in the nutes you aren't going to flush it out of the plant plus I get better results not flushing and I only use dry kool bloom in the end and that causes the buds to explode plus I use liquid kool bloom the entire time they are in flower.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You seem a little hostile King Arthur. I'm not saying you are lying but I like to try out clones myself and see how much they can take before I kill them and once I get them dialed in I rarely have problems. The Chem#4 won't take as much nutes as dream queen, i threw out the Sour Diesel from DHN it was to bushy and stretched way to much for my indoor grow where as all the Dream Queen and Chernobyl runs I have grown out can take a shit load of nutes and I can lollipop them perfectly and they never stretch to much for the room I have.
> 
> I'm on the fence with flushing, I have flushed and not flushed and I cannot tell the difference I mean once that plant has already taken in the nutes you aren't going to flush it out of the plant plus I get better results not flushing and I only use dry kool bloom in the end and that causes the buds to explode plus I use liquid kool bloom the entire time they are in flower.


You are right about that, my apologies. I am back to toking again and should be somewhat in the middle. I didn't like my experiences with that company and when I found out they were being passed out to test at a certain collective I was even more skeptic but I guess that what testing is.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I call bullshit on Purple Caper Seeds, all those new strains have a hermed cookies father. I would stay the hell away from those hackjobs.
> 
> I even called them out on facebook like a tough troll.
> 
> Seriously though, using a male from a hermed plant... I wouldn't that is just my personal preference. These guys are weak sauce. In fact I still have 6 or 9 cotton candy bubbas of theirs that I will never pop lol.


I would assume they bred the Hermie trait out 1st , but who know


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You are right about that, my apologies. I am back to toking again and should be somewhat in the middle. I didn't like my experiences with that company and when I found out they were being passed out to test at a certain collective I was even more skeptic but I guess that what testing is.


I would love to try a couple of their cherry pie crosses


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I would assume they bred the Hermie trait out 1st , but who know


Could be possible, who knows... if there is gold in them mountains I hope someone finds it.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I would love to try a couple of their cherry pie crosses


If you are talking about DHN's cut of cherry pie, one the bud tenders at Harborside told my buddy DHN is discontinuing the strain due to to many herm complaints but several several people have had very successful grows. I buy the cherry pie at the dispensary my buddy grows/breeds for and it is bomb and my buddy in seattle will send me some from their if I want but living in Denver now that is not necessary.

So get some DHN Cherry Pie while you still can in the mean time I am going to have my buddy send me some of that Grand Caper and maybe that Chocolate Hashberry and of course my favorite of all Dream Queen.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You are right about that, my apologies. I am back to toking again and should be somewhat in the middle. I didn't like my experiences with that company and when I found out they were being passed out to test at a certain collective I was even more skeptic but I guess that what testing is.


No biggie man, Purple Caper is growing some strains exclusively for DHN (Dark Heart Nursery out of the bay area in Cali where I use to live San Francisco to be exact but you sound like you live in Cali) like the Chocolate Hashberry, Bubba's Fire, Grand Caper and Cookie Lady. I hope these strains are as good as all the other DHN cuts I have ran e.g. WFOG, Chem dog 4, Blue Dream, Dream Queen, Chernobyl, Jilly Bean, Purple Kush and a long time ago Space Queen and I have to say I have had either extremely good luck or they just have some bomb cuts but others on here would disagree with that statement but that is what is good about the forums, everyone has the right to voice there experiences and opinions so try not to take anything personal man.

You have any favorite clone only strains you have grown?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> If you are talking about DHN's cut of cherry pie, one the bud tenders at Harborside told my buddy DHN is discontinuing the strain due to to many herm complaints but several several people have had very successful grows. I buy the cherry pie at the dispensary my buddy grows/breeds for and it is bomb and my buddy in seattle will send me some from their if I want but living in Denver now that is not necessary.
> 
> So get some DHN Cherry Pie while you still can in the mean time I am going to have my buddy send me some of that Grand Caper and maybe that Chocolate Hashberry and of course my favorite of all Dream Queen.


That Cherry Pie is a herming one I heard anyways period but it depends on conditions and the grower but sad I missed my chance. You should get the cut man I'm still gonna source it as I want it and the Headband as I've seen what that does and boy it's something. That Chocolate Hashberry sounds interesting. I think I've found my chocolate strain in seed form tho which I know for a fact will be fire


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> No biggie man, Purple Caper is growing some strains exclusively for DHN (Dark Heart Nursery out of the bay area in Cali where I use to live San Francisco to be exact but you sound like you live in Cali) like the Chocolate Hashberry, Bubba's Fire, Grand Caper and Cookie Lady. I hope these strains are as good as all the other DHN cuts I have ran e.g. WFOG, Chem dog 4, Blue Dream, Dream Queen, Chernobyl, Jilly Bean, Purple Kush and a long time ago Space Queen and I have to say I have had either extremely good luck or they just have some bomb cuts but others on here would disagree with that statement but that is what is good about the forums, everyone has the right to voice there experiences and opinions so try not to take anything personal man.
> 
> You have any favorite clone only strains you have grown?


Fire OG , GDP, Godfather Kush , Agent Orange, Blue Dream and Cookies (Forum) are all solid cuts I have grown. I have tried a lot more than that but I would say those are all damn near amazing in their own respects. I am more of a treasure hunter and pop beans to find my treasure. At first I wanted something different so it could be marketed easier but then I cared less and less about commercial and more about personal treasure hunting hahaha.

There is so much good weed to be had, not enough time to grow it all.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 16, 2015)

i got that gogi og x buba rockstar and im loving the smell and structure im gona call it SNACH JAMMER after someones name thats a kick ass name i think ill call it that this next round!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgbfcoop (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a GSC: fc as clone only. 

I have 2 different pre '98 Bubba Kush clones. Who knows what ones is real.


----------



## kgp (Feb 17, 2015)

Ghost og


----------



## sgbfcoop (Feb 17, 2015)

Well look at that legend. Haha


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang Kgp, I was just about to post a pic of my Kool Aid cut in early flower, but the ghost og pic got this page on lock. Good update.
@Mr Roboto
any updates on the skunk va for comparison to "supposed" offspring.
RP Sour D @ about 5 weeks


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Show the Kool Aid.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is GG#4 revegging.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Show the Kool Aid.


Kool aid kush only found in NY @ 4 weeks and 4 days





This cut is really potent, has a very fruity dank smell and swells up nicely.
This one was pollinated by her father about 1 week ago so we are looking at the bx1 in production. She is is short but the fattest, one run I pulled close to 3 oz off a 2 foot plant in hydro.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> Ghost ogView attachment 3353689


Man that is beautiful specimen of a frosty OG!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Dang Kgp, I was just about to post a pic of my Kool Aid cut in early flower, but the ghost og pic got this page on lock. Good update.
> @Mr Roboto
> any updates on the skunk va for comparison to "supposed" offspring.
> RP Sour D @ about 5 weeks
> View attachment 3353931


How is that Sour D. smelling? Should putting off good odor at this stage.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool aid kush only found in NY @ 4 weeks and 4 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pic isn't showing dude.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2015)

I see the pic MJD


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> How is that Sour D. smelling? Should putting off good odor at this stage.


This cut actually doesnt get funky til about now. I got one coming out in 1 week that is very similar to the original sour diesel that came to NYC. Its a hard to describe smell if you are not familiar with the "sour" strains. Its sharp and spicy but not hazey, I would say imagine a very sharp and spicy kush, very alluring. Its a smell you can get from a walk through a park. I found that lots of trees and bushes have that same "sour" smell to them. Just a hint of it and I am like a basset hound, finding where its coming from.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its a smell you can get from a walk through a park. I found that lots of trees and bushes have that same "sour" smell to them. Just a hint of it and I am like a basset hound, finding where its coming from.


Do you get strange looks from people when they see you standing there sniffing a tree?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

Some DHN Fire OG, I did a review on it in my other thread but putting picture here for those who don't tread into those parts.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some DHN Fire OG, I did a review on it in my other thread but putting picture here for those who don't tread into those parts.
> 
> View attachment 3354972


I like the contrast in colors with the pale green and the orange


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some DHN Fire OG, I did a review on it in my other thread but putting picture here for those who don't tread into those parts.
> 
> View attachment 3354972


Very nice


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some DHN Fire OG, I did a review on it in my other thread but putting picture here for those who don't tread into those parts.
> 
> View attachment 3354972


Looks very good. Got any pix of her growing?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some DHN Fire OG, I did a review on it in my other thread but putting picture here for those who don't tread into those parts.
> 
> View attachment 3354972


How does she smoke?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks very good. Got any pix of her growing?






shishkaboy said:


> How does she smoke?


Surprisingly smooth, not as tasty as some of the other OG's but really nice flavor. I like the expansive smoke its a winner for sure.

Sucks I can't still edit my post in the other thread, I wanted to add this picture now that you brought it up!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is another round of some KGDP Porn


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2015)

I was trimming some glue last night and it was so skunky and pungent that sometimes it stung my nostrils. I thought I was just high...

Tonight I come home from work and start trimming again, same super strong straight up skunk spray smell. I've smelled fresh skunk, shit I've BEEN skunked, this plant smells just like that. In the undertones the distinct smell of GG#4 is still there, but overriding that is this thick skunkiness.

Also, these buds seem very greasy or oily. I've never encountered it to this extent before. I'm wondering if its because of the CMH lights I used?

Whatever it is its got me excited to smoke the buds!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I was trimming some glue last night and it was so skunky and pungent that sometimes it stung my nostrils. I thought I was just high...
> 
> Tonight I come home from work and start trimming again, same super strong straight up skunk spray smell. I've smelled fresh skunk, shit I've BEEN skunked, this plant smells just like that. In the undertones the distinct smell of GG#4 is still there, but overriding that is this thick skunkiness.
> 
> ...


Hot diggity damn! You got me excited for the GG#4 sounds like a strain that you don't want in your pocket when you walk into a room full of squares!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hot diggity damn! You got me excited for the GG#4 sounds like a strain that you don't want in your pocket when you walk into a room full of squares!



Or maybe it was the water only organic soil I used. Either way this is the dankest batch I've ever grown. Hands down. It didn't yield as much as I wanted, but should last me most of the way till next chop with rationing.


And yes, the glue isn't something to carry around unless you want everyone knowing lol.

A friend picked up some for his trip to Florida (we live in Michigan) and he gave it back and told me there was no way in hell he was driving with it. 

I usually transport it in the jar :cowboy:


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Or maybe it was the water only organic soil I used. Either way this is the dankest batch I've ever grown. Hands down. It didn't yield as much as I wanted, but should last me most of the way till next chop with rationing.
> 
> 
> And yes, the glue isn't something to carry around unless you want everyone knowing lol.
> ...


Oh yeah, transporting in the jar is the way to go. I went on a road trip to 8 different states so it was essential that I had a jar to keep all the goods in. I even got to try Colorado's finest  well their 2nd rate stuff. They keep all the best nugs for medical.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Oh yeah, transporting in the jar is the way to go. I went on a road trip to 8 different states so it was essential that I had a jar to keep all the goods in. I even got to try Colorado's finest  well their 2nd rate stuff. They keep all the best nugs for medical.



I used to go to dispensaries but stopped last year, too much mark up. Also dispensaries in Michigan are in kind of a gray area, and my interpretation of the law is that they're not legal at all. I can't bring myself to enter one anymore. Also, I can literally get cheaper and better quality straight from the streets of Detroit, which I hate doing. These days I get it from a neighbor when in need, and return the favor as necessary.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I used to go to dispensaries but stopped last year, too much mark up. Also dispensaries in Michigan are in kind of a gray area, and my interpretation of the law is that they're not legal at all. I can't bring myself to enter one anymore. Also, I can literally get cheaper and better quality straight from the streets of Detroit, which I hate doing. These days I get it from a neighbor when in need, and return the favor as necessary.


Amen to that, when I first moved up here I frequented the collective trying to make sure I had an in up here. My previous boss told me it was a good idea and that he would call and have them take care of me. I got a petty 5% discount and when I met the owner I was like oh hell no am I doing business with you. Dirty rat bastard brother I tell you they in it for the money only. I asked that dude if I could bring in my pennywise to test for cbd so I can see which cut I wanted to grow and he told me if it ain't high in thc he doesn't want it.

Last time I went there.... ever since I been doing my own thing and scrapin pipes if I get down to nothing. But I have been timing it right lately!  luckily.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Amen to that, when I first moved up here I frequented the collective trying to make sure I had an in up here. My previous boss told me it was a good idea and that he would call and have them take care of me. I got a petty 5% discount and when I met the owner I was like oh hell no am I doing business with you. Dirty rat bastard brother I tell you they in it for the money only. I asked that dude if I could bring in my pennywise to test for cbd so I can see which cut I wanted to grow and he told me if it ain't high in thc he doesn't want it.
> 
> Last time I went there.... ever since I been doing my own thing and scrapin pipes if I get down to nothing. But I have been timing it right lately!  luckily.



Yup.

These guys were always handling the buds by hand and touching them to their noses to smell, they would mislabel jars and top/mid/low shelf jars would get mixed.

They charge a ton for mediocre product, and continue to take advantage of those who cannot produce or source their own medicine.

Its abominable.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Yup.
> 
> These guys were always handling the buds by hand and touching them to their noses to smell, they would mislabel jars and top/mid/low shelf jars would get mixed.
> 
> ...


Even worse, up here every bud is dry as fuck... if you don't do your own you are smoking harsh buds that have been kiefed already. I was told by an employee one night when we went drinking. I asked him why the hell the buds were so dry and had less trichomes on it that than usual. He slapped his leg and started laughing and said, "sorry _____, you are one of the unlucky fuckers who picked up some already tumbled buds. We take all the kief off the buds and then put them in jars."

They will do anything to make a buck. The payment program up here is way behind too, some growers are owed 10 grand and still tacking up more.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

That's messed up, just goes to show how greed can ruin the thing.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

But thank goodness that we have an awesome community with whom we can trade clones


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

Yup, the community is pretty dope here. When everyone is getting along it is like heaven.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Here is another round of some KGDP Porn
> 
> View attachment 3355259 View attachment 3355260 View attachment 3355261


Where's the cut from ?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 20, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Yup.
> 
> These guys were always handling the buds by hand and touching them to their noses to smell, they would mislabel jars and top/mid/low shelf jars would get mixed.
> 
> ...


I watch some old weed warz episodes and saw how many people were getting there stuff rejected, I was no longer worried about just moving to the west coast. There was this one dude that got top price for his gear, because it sold in one day. But even he got mites and was rejected, imo, as long as you got the best its gonna go. I know they I produce better than average gear, and with the addition of some west coast verified genetics I cant really see problems where ever I go.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Where's the cut from ?


from the patient 2 patient, I think they were kens or they just buy all his shit not sure. had this cut 4 a while.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> from the patient 2 patient, I think they were kens or they just buy all his shit not sure. had this cut 4 a while.


Hopefully I get something that looks that good when I pop my Original GDP seeds. Where your temps perfect for that run? I've heard if your temps are over 80 you can forget about the color. Hopefully the Urkle cross I'm testing turns out good with some purple phenos no matter the temps so I can breed my own purple strain


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> View attachment 3355023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pic, that purple hue, from the I'm guessing LED light, looks psychedelic!

And the pics under the light are great as well, super purple black indeed.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

A lot of dispensaries are using the Boveda 62 packs in the jars to keep them at the exact humidity for herb. The dispensary my buddy works at uses them. I would love to tell you the name of it but he doesn't want anybody finding out who he is, he is a bit paranoid but regardless I will respect his wish's.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Love the pic, that purple hue, from the I'm guessing LED light, looks psychedelic!
> 
> And the pics under the light are great as well, super purple black indeed.


so purple some of it appears black, it really changed color nicely without any trick to purple up. i dont take enough pics over their lifespan so i am workin on that.  trimmin gdp is back breakin labor.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> so purple some of it appears black, it really changed color nicely without any trick to purple up. i dont take enough pics over their lifespan so i am workin on that.  trimmin gdp is back breakin labor.


I bet it is with all the fan leaves but at least you have some nice herb to smoke on and it looks awesome. how is the yield with the KGDP?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> A lot of dispensaries are using the Boveda 62 packs in the jars to keep them at the exact humidity for herb. The dispensary my buddy works at uses them. I would love to tell you the name of it but he doesn't want anybody finding out who he is, he is a bit paranoid but regardless I will respect his wish's.


Just cus u tell somebody the bane of a dispensary doesn't mean we will find out who your buddy is. Who knows how many guys work in there lol ya buddy shouldn't be in the canna business if he's scared while working


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just cus u tell somebody the bane of a dispensary doesn't mean we will find out who your buddy is. Who knows how many guys work in there lol ya buddy shouldn't be in the canna business if he's scared while working


I agree man, but he asked me not to so I won't. I think its cause of his family and has the fed raid paranoia in the back of his mind. Denver has so many damn dispensaries its ridiculous


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

Damn I forgot the reason I logged in in the first place, the pics made me forget.

check this new trailer for the newest cannabis documentary: http://www.theculturehigh.com


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> A lot of dispensaries are using the Boveda 62 packs in the jars to keep them at the exact humidity for herb. The dispensary my buddy works at uses them. I would love to tell you the name of it but he doesn't want anybody finding out who he is, he is a bit paranoid but regardless I will respect his wish's.


I am just using one for the first time today, a buddy left my jar open all night. I didn't want to crack the biggest boveda yet but I had to. I will have a moisture report tomorrow


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am just using one for the first time today, a buddy left my jar open all night. I didn't want to crack the biggest boveda yet but I had to. I will have a moisture report tomorrow


I've noticed a major difference with them.

They're 2way. I've bought weed that was too dry and they fluff it up, make it easier to roll with.

I've bought stuff too wet, fresh from the neighbor, and it dried it out nicely.

My neighbor was under the impression that the glue couldn't be dried enough because its so sticky, but the packs seem to be able to do it. 

I'm gonna buy a box soon


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hopefully I get something that looks that good when I pop my Original GDP seeds. Where your temps perfect for that run? I've heard if your temps are over 80 you can forget about the color. Hopefully the Urkle cross I'm testing turns out good with some purple phenos no matter the temps so I can breed my own purple strain


I've ran kgdp for years. Its not really a true genetic purple , needs colder temps like a lot of strains out there. But a few of the phenos are outstanding smoke. I still keep one pheno constantly going its so nice.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 20, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've noticed a major difference with them.
> 
> They're 2way. I've bought weed that was too dry and they fluff it up, make it easier to roll with.
> 
> ...


Yep its like an auto add to all jars imo. I only copped 2 just to test em out but I am pretty sure I will be getting some more, plus where I get them locally, they come in little smell proof bags.
@gitarre10000 The BSB is genetic purple, it had no choice in the matter. The calyxes are all very dark purple like her mother, the legengary Black Rose. I am just now testing a cross of the BSB and a bag sour to see if she passes on her color to her kids.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yep its like an auto add to all jars imo. I only copped 2 just to test em out but I am pretty sure I will be getting some more, plus where I get them locally, they come in little smell proof bags.
> @gitarre10000 The BSB is genetic purple, it had no choice in the matter. The calyxes are all very dark purple like her mother, the legengary Black Rose. I am just now testing a cross of the BSB and a bag sour to see if she passes on her color to her kids.



Remember they're 2way. The cigar enthusiasts use them to add humidity to their smokes, we're using them to remove humidity.

When they get saturated with moisture, just leave them in a dry spot and they'll leach that moisture out. Then back in the jars they go!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She's the next elite I'll be trying to get soon


And you should, I have mine about two weeks into 12/12 and it looks really really nice.
I'd post pics but for some damn reason after my last windows update I cant.
Pissing me off.
From the early looks of it though the gorilla glue #4 may crack into my "keeper" lineup... Which is hard to do..


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I've ran kgdp for years. Its not really a true genetic purple , needs colder temps like a lot of strains out there. But a few of the phenos are outstanding smoke. I still keep one pheno constantly going its so nice.


Yea I know that's why I asked how his temps were cus that girl so purple it's black. Great to know you have a pheno that stays in the rotation. That's why I'm hoping the Urkle cross I'm testing will have some true purple in them so I can try and make a potent always purple strain


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hopefully I get something that looks that good when I pop my Original GDP seeds. Where your temps perfect for that run? I've heard if your temps are over 80 you can forget about the color. Hopefully the Urkle cross I'm testing turns out good with some purple phenos no matter the temps so I can breed my own purple strain


I missed this question on accident, the temps were just normal on off temperatures. Just a small exhaust fan pulling the hot air out of the tent that is about it. I didn't leave a thermometer in there but I am guessing that it didn't get past 75.

I found it to purple up so much that it looks almost black, no clue what the night temps are but considering I have lights on at all times the heat had to have been around 70 degrees.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I bet it is with all the fan leaves but at least you have some nice herb to smoke on and it looks awesome. how is the yield with the KGDP?


Not sure of the weight so far but the nugs feel real heavy, I am guessing at least a half oz per gal bag. Hopefully 2 zips from the small plants. Actually I am aiming more towards 1 oz per plant they had nice branching and the whole branch is lit up. I will weigh it when it drys.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I've ran kgdp for years. Its not really a true genetic purple , needs colder temps like a lot of strains out there. But a few of the phenos are outstanding smoke. I still keep one pheno constantly going its so nice.


Could also be the lighting, I have found resin production to be higher under LED's, could be colder temps but I am not sure. So far every strain that is supposed to be a purple has turned purple for me so far under these lights. Before when I used HID this was not the case. It may be a heat thing, could be a spectrum thing, could be a luck thing on my part. I will take it though they look bitchin.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am just using one for the first time today, a buddy left my jar open all night. I didn't want to crack the biggest boveda yet but I had to. I will have a moisture report tomorrow


Your herb will be perfect by tomorrow!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've noticed a major difference with them.
> 
> They're 2way. I've bought weed that was too dry and they fluff it up, make it easier to roll with.
> 
> ...


Yeah man you are exactly right with 62's, if there is to much humidity it will bring it down and if there isn't enough it will bring it up to 62%. It keep a consistent 62% humidity, you don't even have to burp the jars when curing just pop in a boveda pack and let it sit.

They were originally made for fine cigars in humidors to store at a certain humidity % but not to keep the tobacco wet but to maintain a constant % of moisture. The purposely made the 62's for herb, they did a lot of testing before making the 62's, your herb will never get to moist it will stay at 62% as long as there is gel in the pack but once it gets hard that pack is done. I'd say if you are getting your herb from an individual or from someone who grows and it is always to dry turn them onto the 62's or give them some because it is you who is getting ripped off when the herb is to dry because it weighs less.

I think I posted this before but so you don't have search: http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/#c


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> And you should, I have mine about two weeks into 12/12 and it looks really really nice.
> I'd post pics but for some damn reason after my last windows update I cant.
> Pissing me off.
> From the early looks of it though the gorilla glue #4 may crack into my "keeper" lineup... Which is hard to do..


Oh yea mos def bro I will. Have a couple lines on getting the cut so I should have her soon. From all the grows I've seen of her and reputable members on forums growing her she is a keeper. Flavor potency yields if grown right. The cross of her I'm growing looks very promising so we shall see if I get something close to her


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea mos def bro I will. Have a couple lines on getting the cut so I should have her soon. From all the grows I've seen of her and reputable members on forums growing her she is a keeper. Flavor potency yields if grown right. The cross of her I'm growing looks very promising so we shall see if I get something close to her


I can tell you that the glands are visibly larger to the naked eye than the other strains i'm running. With the double dream and blue dream right behind her. Sourse those are more sativa'ish so that may be why the GG#4 is more indica, so it may just be faster...
But i'm running some good ones, not my normal lineup cuz i'm "looking"...
Three diff purple paralysis phenos, one sugarpunch, two mad scientist X jackberry freebies (incredible smell), a double dream, a blue dream, a tutunkhamon, a mango kush (looks kinda disappointing but smells nice)
And the GG#4.
I don't know what the GG4 is supposed to be, as far as how long, but the rate it's going I would be surprised if it took longer than 50 days.
Course I like my flowers nice and ripe...


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

check out this month long cured Dream Queen from DHN that I grew out:



Some Chernobyl from 2013 I had sealed in the freezer and forgot about it until the other day, I am letting it thaw and then I will throw in boveda packs.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

The beans my buddy popped from the accidental cross of Goji OG and Chernobyl AKA Sector 7-G, they are pretty vigorous except for the third one:


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

About to get crunk on some DQGC and a bit of strong ass concentrates:


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> And the GG#4.
> I don't know what the GG4 is supposed to be, as far as how long, but the rate it's going I would be surprised if it took longer than 50 days.
> Course I like my flowers nice and ripe...



There is a pretty good thread on GG#4 showed in the Michigan sub-forum.

I've heard people say around 63-67days with the glue, but I took mine at 53days. I couldn't see them getting any more ready, and was starting to amber up so i chopped. 

She's got a huge window of time where you can harvest.

Afterthought: outdoors in southeastern Michigan she wasn't ready until near 10 weeks, but those outdoor plants were HUGE! Around 6ft or so


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The beans my buddy popped from the accidental cross of Goji OG and Chernobyl AKA Sector 7-G, they are pretty vigorous except for the third one:
> 
> View attachment 3355865



Hahhah I've got same situation over here lol.

I found some accidental seeds in a friends Gorilla Glue that was flowered in the same room as Gorilla Fuck. Two are vigorous growers, one should be shedding it's helmet soon lol


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahhah I've got same situation over here lol.
> 
> I found some accidental seeds in a friends Gorilla Glue that was flowered in the same room as Gorilla Fuck. Two are vigorous growers, one should be shedding it's helmet soon lol
> 
> View attachment 3355885


Damn if they don't even look the same


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

Dream Queen is a growers dream, no pun intended, its sativa dom and grows like an indica and can take a lot of nutes as well as chernobyl but DQ is stronger it is very strong not for a novice!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2015)

the documentary The High Culture is available on appleTV, Amazon, Vudu etc for rent and buy.

I'm watching it now and it is very very good


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dream Queen is a growers dream, no pun intended, its sativa dom and grows like an indica and can take a lot of nutes as well as chernobyl but DQ is stronger it is very strong not for a novice!


Has a nice aroma too, one of my first grows was dream queen.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> About to get crunk on some DQGC and a bit of strong ass concentrates:


You dont fuck around , I could go for a dab.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Here's a pic from their Twitter of cookie lady


This is my lady. I just finished it at the beginning of January. She is a fairly low yielder, but makes top-notch smoke. This cut was a freebie from HHCOak. I took some cuts off of it and threw her under 12/12 to let her do her thing. Purple Caper recommends many tops instead of a tree. That's what I am doing for the 2nd one which is at 2 weeks today.

Smoke drifts between Cookies and some grape flavor. Yield was rather low at 2.5 oz's but she was only in a three gallon fabric and was about 2-1/2 feet from soil to top kola. The purpling came from a few nights where temps reached 58-60F during lights off.

I will continue running the CL until I get tired of her. I've heard there are seeds but I have never seen them. In the meantime, I picked up some Grand Fire seeds at HempCon I will pop soon and I'm picking up a Chocolate Hashberry clone tomorrow to try.

I highly recommend Purple Caper. I know a few people that continuously run their strains and consistently produce amazing smoke.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yep its like an auto add to all jars imo. I only copped 2 just to test em out but I am pretty sure I will be getting some more, plus where I get them locally, they come in little smell proof bags.
> @gitarre10000 The BSB is genetic purple, it had no choice in the matter. The calyxes are all very dark purple like her mother, the legengary Black Rose. I am just now testing a cross of the BSB and a bag sour to see if she passes on her color to her kids.


I've used these for about a year and their pretty good.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac vegging nicely.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac vegging nicely.


Looking awesome very healthy. You gonna top or do any training? I already topped the GSC and Chernobyl. GSC is a lil slower but I already knew it would be but the Chernobyl is moving faster. They've picked up the last few days since I've got the cold temps in check. About to transplant now as they're screaming to get out the solo cup lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking awesome very healthy. You gonna top or do any training? I already topped the GSC and Chernobyl. GSC is a lil slower but I already knew it would be but the Chernobyl is moving faster. They've picked up the last few days since I've got the cold temps in check. About to transplant now as they're screaming to get out the solo cup lol


Gonna top them today , just wanted to get a little familiar with their growth habits.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 21, 2015)

trychrome said:


> This is my lady. I just finished it at the beginning of January. She is a fairly low yielder, but makes top-notch smoke. This cut was a freebie from HHCOak. I took some cuts off of it and threw her under 12/12 to let her do her thing. Purple Caper recommends many tops instead of a tree. That's what I am doing for the 2nd one which is at 2 weeks today.
> 
> Smoke drifts between Cookies and some grape flavor. Yield was rather low at 2.5 oz's but she was only in a three gallon fabric and was about 2-1/2 feet from soil to top kola. The purpling came from a few nights where temps reached 58-60F during lights off.
> 
> ...


So that is your lady that was posted on the side of Purple Capers site, very nice man very nice indeed.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> So that is your lady that was posted on the side of Purple Capers site, very nice man very nice indeed.



It is, and thank you. It's my second tent grow, and the first one completed without a major problem(WPM). Right now I'm running two GG#4 Medicinal Organics cuts from @HHCOAK and another Cookie Lady. I might try to grab a DHN cut of the GG for comparison or some Dr. Frankenstein crosses with the MO cut but my plan is to stick with the Purple Caper strains for the time being. He's been very approachable and quite helpful and encouraging and the encouragement is what I really need.

Awesome profile pic. B-Boys shaped my life.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

trychrome said:


> It is, and thank you. It's my second tent grow, and the first one completed without a major problem(WPM). Right now I'm running two GG#4 Medicinal Organics cuts from @HHCOAK and another Cookie Lady. I might try to grab a DHN cut of the GG for comparison or some Dr. Frankenstein crosses with the MO cut but my plan is to stick with the Purple Caper strains for the time being. He's been very approachable and quite helpful and encouraging and the encouragement is what I really need.
> 
> Awesome profile pic. B-Boys shaped my life.


I do have to say that is a nice picture that you got, I will be watching to see more grows from you and anyone else going for purple caper. Will be interesting .


----------



## trychrome (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I do have to say that is a nice picture that you got, I will be watching to see more grows from you and anyone else going for purple caper. Will be interesting .


Thanks KA! I think a lot of it was luck this time plus decent genetics. I'll try and swing by more often and post stuff. dabking over on icmag has run quite a bit of PCS strains and while he seems to have moved past Cookie Lady, he does have a lot of nice things to say about the other strains.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

trychrome said:


> Thanks KA! I think a lot of it was luck this time plus decent genetics. I'll try and swing by more often and post stuff. dabking over on icmag has run quite a bit of PCS strains and while he seems to have moved past Cookie Lady, he does have a lot of nice things to say about the other strains.


I wonder if I know DabKing, the dude from Elemental Seeds always used that name as he wins at least 1 - 3 cups every year for his strains/concentrates. Interesting stuff! 

I am an RIU whore, I feel like I implanted myself here pretty well and so I can't seem to branch out to the other sites.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 21, 2015)

trychrome said:


> It is, and thank you. It's my second tent grow, and the first one completed without a major problem(WPM). Right now I'm running two GG#4 Medicinal Organics cuts from @HHCOAK and another Cookie Lady. I might try to grab a DHN cut of the GG for comparison or some Dr. Frankenstein crosses with the MO cut but my plan is to stick with the Purple Caper strains for the time being. He's been very approachable and quite helpful and encouraging and the encouragement is what I really need.
> 
> Awesome profile pic. B-Boys shaped my life.


Thats awesome to have another hardcore B-Boys fan, they are my favorite all time band and IMO they are up there with all the greats hence them being inducted into the Rock N Roll hall of fame.

When I lived in SF I got all my cuts from OAKHarborSide and always got DHN cuts due to the consistency I have had with their cuts. Like I always say the Dream Queen is my favorite and the Chernobyl is an amazing frosty plant especially if you get the Golden Ticket pheno which I have got several times and have a few oz's of it still curing/aging like a fine wine.

Now that I live in Denver my buddy sends me cuts of DHN, I currently am running Chemdog4 and DreamQueen. I did have DHN's Sour D going along side the chem but they were two stretchy and bushy for my tent even after trying to bonsai/lollipop them so I took them and put them on a corner in a bag and labeled it so somebody, I hope, got it and will run them with love and care.
My Label said DHN cuts from the Bay Area, they are very good just two big for the room I have.

Keep on going man you are doing a very fine job and anybody can tell you know what you are doing. Are you interested in the Grand Caper, Chocolate Hashberry, or Bubba's Fire?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 21, 2015)

i once had a crippie cross in bean form and it was a great sativa high
a real crippie would be something else
i did hear that later on everything good was called crippie
but before..i believe it was at least sativa dominant


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thats awesome to have another hardcore B-Boys fan, they are my favorite all time band and IMO they are up there with all the greats hence them being inducted into the Rock N Roll hall of fame.
> 
> When I lived in SF I got all my cuts from OAKHarborSide and always got DHN cuts due to the consistency I have had with their cuts. Like I always say the Dream Queen is my favorite and the Chernobyl is an amazing frosty plant especially if you get the Golden Ticket pheno which I have got several times and have a few oz's of it still curing/aging like a fine wine.
> 
> ...


How many different chernobyl phenos hve you seen from them apart from the golden ticket? Are they making new selection every so often, or did they keep more than just the golden ticket? Who decides which pheno a customer gets or is it random? I am just trying to wrap my head around them having multiple keepers from TGA stock.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How many different chernobyl phenos hve you seen from them apart from the golden ticket? Are they making new selection every so often, or did they keep more than just the golden ticket? Who decides which pheno a customer gets or is it random? I am just trying to wrap my head around them having multiple keepers from TGA stock.


The golden ticket is random. Chernobyl is Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper, so you can imagine the different pheno's you could get. I have ran chernobyl over 10 times and each run had at least 12 ladies so I got the golden ticket a few times but even if it isn't the GT it is still very very frosty and very good as far as potency, smell, and look.

Also I grew from cuts from DHN not seed although I have 10 plushberry seeds and when I decide to pop them I hope I get the pink Black Cherry Soda pheno.

I have posted a few chernobyl grow pic's on this site but I will post my favorite pic of the golden ticket, it is also on DHN's website, I sent them the pic:


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is a pic of Dream Queen aka Green Crack and a few Chernobyl (non golden ticket) picks from a grow a while back:First pic is chernobyl and second is the DQGC. The chernobyl pic has the DQGC in the corner and the tow on each side is Chernobyl. Both strains are great to grow together because they are Sativa dom and very close in structure and if you are an indoor grower they grow more like an Indica staying short and the flower time is about 65 days to harvest but I have taken them to 75 before.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Feb 21, 2015)

Relatively obscure clone only strain that I love is The Ogre. It is Master Kush x Bubba Kush. I suffer severe chronic neck pain and this one is a great indica stone that numbs the pain away for quite some time. For me, it's up there with Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream and BOG's Sour Bubble as a great painkiller and that's what I look for #1 in cannabis. Chernobyl is another strain I recently got my hands on and really enjoyed. If I'm not in too much pain I enjoy a nice Sativa dom. to switch things up.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't grow from seed often but I was very surprised at how good BLZ Bud turned out, I kept a mother and did three runs each consisting of 12 ladies and this is my favorite pic of a trimmed/cured BLZ bud, its a frosty bitch and I am going to pop a few more of those beans. It is a strong mofo at that, I posted this way back in the thread:


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 21, 2015)

HazeHeaven said:


> Relatively obscure clone only strain that I love is The Ogre. It is Master Kush x Bubba Kush. I suffer severe chronic neck pain and this one is a great indica stone that numbs the pain away for quite some time. For me, it's up there with Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream and BOG's Sour Bubble as a great painkiller and that's what I look for #1 in cannabis. Chernobyl is another strain I recently got my hands on and really enjoyed. If I'm not in too much pain I enjoy a nice Sativa dom. to switch things up.



I was in the military for 12 years and did three deployments until I was shot above the hip and was medically discharged and strong indicas really really help me sleep great and keeps me from having to use the pain killers as often, the bullet hit my spine but only cracked one vertebrae so I can walk with no problem but have severe chronic back pain. I will have to check out that Bodhi strain.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The golden ticket is random. Chernobyl is Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper, so you can imagine the different pheno's you could get. I have ran chernobyl over 10 times and each run had at least 12 ladies so I got the golden ticket a few times but even if it isn't the GT it is still very very frosty and very good as far as potency, smell, and look.
> 
> Also I grew from cuts from DHN not seed although I have 10 plushberry seeds and when I decide to pop them I hope I get the pink Black Cherry Soda pheno.
> 
> ...


I am slightly confused, how do you randomly get a golden ticket in a uniform batch of clones? I might be high.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thats awesome to have another hardcore B-Boys fan, they are my favorite all time band and IMO they are up there with all the greats hence them being inducted into the Rock N Roll hall of fame.
> 
> When I lived in SF I got all my cuts from OAKHarborSide and always got DHN cuts due to the consistency I have had with their cuts. Like I always say the Dream Queen is my favorite and the Chernobyl is an amazing frosty plant especially if you get the Golden Ticket pheno which I have got several times and have a few oz's of it still curing/aging like a fine wine.
> 
> ...


I was going to grab a Chocolate Hashberry today but ended up sleeping the day away. That is the next one on my list if for nothing more than a little personal head stash.

That being said, I have an agenda and Purple Caper seems like a decent fit for me to source genetics from. At least initially. Plus I like to keep it local. I also like the fact that his seed batches are small runs and not some mass production enterprise. For the time being I will continue to work with PCS seeds stock until my initial plan takes foothold.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I was in the military for 12 years and did three deployments until I was shot above the hip and was medically discharged and strong indicas really really help me sleep great and keeps me from having to use the pain killers as often, the bullet hit my spine but only cracked one vertebrae so I can walk with no problem but have severe chronic back pain. I will have to check out that Bodhi strain.


Have you happened to try any of the CBD strains out there? I wouldn't mind helping you track down something like that. My pops is a veteran from nam and he got shot in the back. I can't ever know exactly how you guys feel but I do appreciate every day we can walk the streets as free people thanks to those who have bigger balls.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How many different chernobyl phenos hve you seen from them apart from the golden ticket? Are they making new selection every so often, or did they keep more than just the golden ticket? Who decides which pheno a customer gets or is it random? I am just trying to wrap my head around them having multiple keepers from TGA stock.





King Arthur said:


> I am slightly confused, how do you randomly get a golden ticket in a uniform batch of clones? I might be high.


I was wondering the same thing fareal. I have the Chernobyl and was hoping its the Golden Ticket pheno but this makes me wonder. Not a fan of TGA but I def wanted Plushberry seeds. Too bad they're done with it smh.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I was wondering the same thing fareal. I have the Chernobyl and was hoping its the Golden Ticket pheno but this makes me wonder. Not a fan of TGA but I def wanted Plushberry seeds. Too bad they're done with it smh.


you really dont want plushberry... it is hard to find the right one. Really unstable.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> you really dont want plushberry... it is hard to find the right one. Really unstable.


Really never heard that about it always heard great things. Seen a few breed with it too and it passes on some great traits. Did you run many packs and keep having that issue?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I was wondering the same thing fareal. I have the Chernobyl and was hoping its the Golden Ticket pheno but this makes me wonder. Not a fan of TGA but I def wanted Plushberry seeds. Too bad they're done with it smh.


I think there were a few 600 cluber's that were all gonna get a pack to hunt the golden ticket pheno. We could do the same with the plushberry. just think if we have 5 people popping a pack and sharing info. Now we are making a selection from 50 plants, as long as all 5 people got the real keeper,I think it is a way better way to find rare phenos. Im always down for a pheno hunt.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think there were a few 600 cluber's that were all gonna get a pack to hunt the golden ticket pheno. We could do the same with the plushberry. just think if we have 5 people popping a pack and sharing info. Now we are making a selection from 50 plants, as long as all 5 people got the real keeper,I think it is a way better way to find rare phenos. Im always down for a pheno hunt.


Yea I said I was gonna join that Chernobyl pheno hunt too and if this cut isn't it I'll def be trying to find it but the Plushberry is discontinued so we can't hunt that lol


----------



## dluck (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I said I was gonna join that Chernobyl pheno hunt too and if this cut isn't it I'll def be trying to find it but the Plushberry is discontinued so we can't hunt that lol


All of TGA's strains I've tried the Vortex was my favorite as far as a "high" goes...didn't care for the mustardy poo smell and in general was a easy plant to grow but I was growing with f2's .


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am slightly confused, how do you randomly get a golden ticket in a uniform batch of clones? I might be high.


Not sure what you mean from a uniform batch of clones, maybe they all came from the same mother? Not the case with DHN they have thousands of clones. Anybody can get the golden ticket "pheno" it is no certain strain just a pheno type.

Subsool himself talks about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/return-to-chernobyl-the-golden-ticket.527304/


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Have you happened to try any of the CBD strains out there? I wouldn't mind helping you track down something like that. My pops is a veteran from nam and he got shot in the back. I can't ever know exactly how you guys feel but I do appreciate every day we can walk the streets as free people thanks to those who have bigger balls.


I have, I have had high CBD oil and a buddy grew some of Subcools Pennywise (which he said was a bitch to grow) for us fucked up vets as a surprise gift and both the oil and the Pennywise worked very well. I always have some CBD oil on hand. I also get steroid shots in my spine every six months.

One pic is the test results Subcool Posted on his website the other is the very very expensive High CBD oil called Jayden Juice:


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think there were a few 600 cluber's that were all gonna get a pack to hunt the golden ticket pheno. We could do the same with the plushberry. just think if we have 5 people popping a pack and sharing info. Now we are making a selection from 50 plants, as long as all 5 people got the real keeper,I think it is a way better way to find rare phenos. Im always down for a pheno hunt.


When I pop some from my 10 pack of plush berry I will keep all informed especially if I get the Black Cherry Soda pheno.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

dluck said:


> All of TGA's strains I've tried the Vortex was my favorite as far as a "high" goes...didn't care for the mustardy poo smell and in general was a easy plant to grow but I was growing with f2's .


Ha, I forgot about running Vortex a few time about 5 years ago, yes it is really good but I prefer chernobyl.


----------



## dluck (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ha, I forgot about running Vortex a few time about 5 years ago, yes it is really good but I prefer chernobyl.


I've always wanted to try the Chernobyl strain...can't find it in my area tho .


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure what you mean from a uniform batch of clones, maybe they all came from the same mother? Not the case with DHN they have thousands of clones. Anybody can get the golden ticket "pheno" it is no certain strain just a pheno type.
> 
> Subsool himself talks about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/return-to-chernobyl-the-golden-ticket.527304/


We all understand that the "golden ticket" is just one rare phenotype of the chernobyl strain. This is the exact reasoning I would use to justify the purchase of this clone. If it really is the rare phenotype, it would save a lot of time, otherwise it seems that pheno hunting some packs would give at least the same chances. 
When I say clone only, this definition is more fitting, I am talking about a specific phenotype of a specific strain. 
This is the type of information that I was trying to get to be made public when we were all basically arguing over the authenticity of DHN clones.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure what you mean from a uniform batch of clones, maybe they all came from the same mother? Not the case with DHN they have thousands of clones. Anybody can get the golden ticket "pheno" it is no certain strain just a pheno type.
> 
> Subsool himself talks about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/return-to-chernobyl-the-golden-ticket.527304/





shishkaboy said:


> We all understand that the "golden ticket" is just one rare phenotype of the chernobyl strain. This is the exact reasoning I would use to justify the purchase of this clone. If it really is the rare phenotype, it would save a lot of time, otherwise it seems that pheno hunting some packs would give at least the same chances.
> When I say clone only, this definition is more fitting, I am talking about a specific phenotype of a specific strain.
> This is the type of information that I was trying to get to be made public when we were all basically arguing over the authenticity of DHN clones.


What Shish is saying is since DHN is selling Chernobyl clones every clone should be the Golden Ticket. It shouldn't be another pheno of Chernobyl every time you purchase the clone. It should be the same pheno every single time. If it isn't then thats sad cus thats why people buy clones for a specific pheno. I see why Shish wants to know so much about them cus its too many weird variables with them.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What Shish is saying is since DHN is selling Chernobyl clones every clone should be the Golden Ticket. It shouldn't be another pheno of Chernobyl every time you purchase the clone. It should be the same pheno every single time. If it isn't then thats sad cus thats why people buy clones for a specific pheno. I see why Shish wants to know so much about them cus its too many weird variables with them.


I'm just saying with a hybrid you are never going to get the same pheno every time. If it was a pure land race maybe. But you may get a more train wreck pheno or a more trinity pheno or a Jack's cleaner or a space queen pheno. Not sure which one has the traits of the golden ticket and like subcool says he got it from a grower that ran chernobyl and kept this pheno but even with clones you can still get traits from the crosses in that hybrid.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> We all understand that the "golden ticket" is just one rare phenotype of the chernobyl strain. This is the exact reasoning I would use to justify the purchase of this clone. If it really is the rare phenotype, it would save a lot of time, otherwise it seems that pheno hunting some packs would give at least the same chances.
> When I say clone only, this definition is more fitting, I am talking about a specific phenotype of a specific strain.
> This is the type of information that I was trying to get to be made public when we were all basically arguing over the authenticity of DHN clones.


Like I said in the post above when it comes to hybrids, I don't care if it cuttings from the same mother you can still get different traits from the crosses that make up the hybrid. Maybe I'm not understanding what you are saying but it is a crap shoot with a hybrid. DHN gets its chernobyl cuts and has no idea which one would be the "golden ticket", it isn't a clone only strain.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

dluck said:


> I've always wanted to try the Chernobyl strain...can't find it in my area tho .


go to attitude seeds and you can get it.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-chernobyl/prod_2598.html

If you get 10 beans and use the promo code 420 you will get a discount and this is what you will get, 18 beans for $83.01 but you want the discreet shipping incase your package is intercepted then you can get attitude to send you out another pack.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm just saying with a hybrid you are never going to get the same pheno every time. If it was a pure land race maybe. But you may get a more train wreck pheno or a more trinity pheno or a Jack's cleaner or a space queen pheno. Not sure which one has the traits of the golden ticket and like subcool says he got it from a grower that ran chernobyl and kept this pheno but even with clones you can still get traits from the crosses in that hybrid.


Yes thats true but most of the time clones from the mom should show the same traits. I know different growers and conditions will make different traits come out but that pheno isn't gonna jump all over the place. Whatever dom pheno it is thats what it should be right? Anybody correct me if Im wrong


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Like I said in the post above when it comes to hybrids, I don't care if it cuttings from the same mother you can still get different traits from the crosses that make up the hybrid. Maybe I'm not understanding what you are saying but it is a crap shoot with a hybrid. DHN gets its chernobyl cuts and has no idea which one would be the "golden ticket", it isn't a clone only strain.


I see what your saying but If the pheno is Golden Ticket now I don't know what side the Golden Ticket pheno leans to but it should lean to that side majority of the time. Yea Jacks Cleaner or Space Queen traits could come out more but that cutting should be pretty consistent


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes thats true but most of the time clones from the mom should show the same traits. I know different growers and conditions will make different traits come out but that pheno isn't gonna jump all over the place. Whatever dom pheno it is thats what it should be right? Anybody correct me if Im wrong


I have done extensive research and yes if you have a mother that is a dominant pheno you will most likely get those traits but you may not. I had a mother of the golden ticket and several times i got the other traits. And like I said it is not a clone only strain so who knows how many of those beans came from reputable testers. Regardless if you get the golden ticket or not it still is a great strain. Like the plushberry and the black cherry soda pheno. I have never known any grower I know to get that pheno but i have seen pics from others that have. I have yet to pop any plushberry beans and I hope I get the pheno just to say I got it and have that gnarly looking pink bud but if I don't I will try and try again.

By no means am I trying to start an argument but this is good conversation about clones, phenos, etc and it is good for the thread and people to learn from. I appreciate all the speculation and questions and I cannot answer all of them and i know there are more experienced growers on this thread and would love to hear their input as well because I know I don't know everything especially with the complex plant we love called cannabis.

Just for fun sakes i hate Lebron, I am more a Durant fan and back in the day Allen Iverson.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have done extensive research and yes if you have a mother that is a dominant pheno you will most likely get those traits but you may not. I had a mother of the golden ticket and several times i got the other traits. And like I said it is not a clone only strain so who knows how many of those beans came from reputable testers. Regardless if you get the golden ticket or not it still is a great strain. Like the plushberry and the black cherry soda pheno. I have never known any grower I know to get that pheno but i have seen pics from others that have. I have yet to pop any plushberry beans and I hope I get the pheno just to say I got it and have that gnarly looking pink bud but if I don't I will try and try again.
> 
> By no means am I trying to start an argument but this is good conversation about clones, phenos, etc and it is good for the thread and people to learn from. I appreciate all the speculation and questions and I cannot answer all of them and i know there are more experienced growers on this thread and would love to hear their input as well because I know I don't know everything especially with the complex plant we love called cannabis.
> 
> Just for fun sakes i hate Lebron, I am more a Durant fan and back in the day Allen Iverson.


No bro no arguing over here just healthy debating and trying to find out info. I believe you as Im just now starting to really work with clones so I truly don't know how they work. When you had the golden Ticket and it showed other traits was it pretty consistent or did it change completely? Im not tripping about it being the Golden Ticket pheno or not as it says Chernobyl not Golden Ticket but I know its not a clone only strain so I understand you saying they won't be the same but DHN don't house mothers? I know they're pumping out clones madly but one would think they're clones would be consistent and not be this pheno or that pheno of the same strain. Oh well lol good info tho bro

Lol its all good man I get picked on by the Lebron haters all the time everywhere I go. Me being from Ohio and going to see him play in high school and us possibly being related (very serious about that too been really trying to find out) but Im a true fan. I love KD too and respect every great player. Allen Iverson always hold a special place in my heart being that I was lil playing ball too and played a lot like him as I watched his game tremendously. One of the greatest scorers of all time


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No bro no arguing over here just healthy debating and trying to find out info. I believe you as Im just now starting to really work with clones so I truly don't know how they work. When you had the golden Ticket and it showed other traits was it pretty consistent or did it change completely? Im not tripping about it being the Golden Ticket pheno or not as it says Chernobyl not Golden Ticket but I know its not a clone only strain so I understand you saying they won't be the same but DHN don't house mothers? I know they're pumping out clones madly but one would think they're clones would be consistent and not be this pheno or that pheno of the same strain. Oh well lol good info tho bro
> 
> Lol its all good man I get picked on by the Lebron haters all the time everywhere I go. Me being from Ohio and going to see him play in high school and us possibly being related (very serious about that too been really trying to find out) but Im a true fan. I love KD too and respect every great player. Allen Iverson always hold a special place in my heart being that I was lil playing ball too and played a lot like him as I watched his game tremendously. One of the greatest scorers of all time


Actually when I had the golden ticket mom it was here and there I never got mostly "golden ticket" and I ran at least 10 runs of at least 12 ladies so I don't know man. That is why I want some of the other more experienced growers to chime in, I'm experienced but I know for sure there are more experienced than me for sure. I have never bred a strain and I am learning how from my mentor and it is a long process to find a stable new breed.

I respect LeBron he is one of the greats but I am not a fan mainly due to him going to miami to a stacked team to get a championship which he did twice and good on him, I'm no hater and if you are a baller in the pro's you want a championship that is why I am a big KD fan he could do the same but has yet to. Who would think OKC would have a good team or even have a team and I don't think it would be that way without him.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Actually when I had the golden ticket mom it was here and there I never got mostly "golden ticket" and I ran at least 10 runs of at least 12 ladies so I don't know man. That is why I want some of the other more experienced growers to chime in, I'm experienced but I know for sure there are more experienced than me for sure. I have never bred a strain and I am learning how from my mentor and it is a long process to find a stable new breed.
> 
> I respect LeBron he is one of the greats but I am not a fan mainly due to him going to miami to a stacked team to get a championship which he did twice and good on him, I'm no hater and if you are a baller in the pro's you want a championship that is why I am a big KD fan he could do the same but has yet to. Who would think OKC would have a good team or even have a team and I don't think it would be that way without him.


Ok I see but yea I hope some others with more experience chime in on this cus this is very interesting. I have never bred anything either but gonna start dabbling soon so Ive been doing lots of research and studying. Gonna talk to a few people here as I know a couple that have great eyes for males and breeding. 

I feel you on why you don't like Lebron and thats most people who don't like him like the way he had to get rings but tell me this did Cleveland surround him with the caliber of team he should've had? Think of all the great teams that won championships they were all stacked lol Lakers, Celtics, Bulls, Pistons, Rockets and Bucks with Big O and Kareem. So I understand why he did it and Cleveland won't make that mistake this time. You see how they're surrounding him with the right players. OKC built the team they are now. They should be stacked too as they had Harden and Green but let them go. KD is great but its gonna be hard for him to win with just him and Westbrook. They aren't enough but we could talk ball all day lets stay on topic. Hit me with a pm for that


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2015)

dluck said:


> I've always wanted to try the Chernobyl strain...can't find it in my area tho .


Just grab a pack - I've had 4 girls over the years, none was this Golden Ticket. Every one was lime sherbet. One was B, two were A, and one was just an insane lime slurpee frost monster. Whatever comes from those beans, ime, is always well worth it.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Just grab a pack - I've had 4 girls over the years, none was this Golden Ticket. Every one was lime sherbet. One was B, two were A, and one was just an insane lime slurpee frost monster. Whatever comes from those beans, ime, is always well worth it.


Ah yes the lime slurpee frost monster, I seem to have got that pheno the most and I love it for the smell, look, and potency!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok I see but yea I hope some others with more experience chime in on this cus this is very interesting. I have never bred anything either but gonna start dabbling soon so Ive been doing lots of research and studying. Gonna talk to a few people here as I know a couple that have great eyes for males and breeding.
> 
> I feel you on why you don't like Lebron and thats most people who don't like him like the way he had to get rings but tell me this did Cleveland surround him with the caliber of team he should've had? Think of all the great teams that won championships they were all stacked lol Lakers, Celtics, Bulls, Pistons, Rockets and Bucks with Big O and Kareem. So I understand why he did it and Cleveland won't make that mistake this time. You see how they're surrounding him with the right players. OKC built the team they are now. They should be stacked too as they had Harden and Green but let them go. KD is great but its gonna be hard for him to win with just him and Westbrook. They aren't enough but we could talk ball all day lets stay on topic. Hit me with a pm for that


I agree B-ball is for the pm's


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 22, 2015)

My little clone machine, DQGC and BLZ:


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry I'm late....this guy led his college team to an improbable ACC tournament title, then 3 years later helped the Sonics to their last [ I think ] NBA title.....yet, he's often included in lists of worst 1st round draft picks. Usually a couple of notches after Sam Bowie.













mdjenks said:


> I agree B-ball is for the pm's


drat..........


----------



## dluck (Feb 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Just grab a pack - I've had 4 girls over the years, none was this Golden Ticket. Every one was lime sherbet. One was B, two were A, and one was just an insane lime slurpee frost monster. Whatever comes from those beans, ime, is always well worth it.


What's this Golden Ticket pheno ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2015)

dluck said:


> What's this Golden Ticket pheno ?


Pretty much an entire page discussion on the last page w. jenks and lebron.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Actually when I had the golden ticket mom it was here and there I never got mostly "golden ticket" and I ran at least 10 runs of at least 12 ladies so I don't know man.


We're all 12 from the same exact mother, or were there mulitple moms at first?
As far as this whole phenotype switching thing, that would make cloning for mothers basically useless. I really would need more proof that a phenotype can change, or that the same mother can produce multiple phenotypes.
The reason why one of the first, most basic lessons for growers is how to clone. It's because the science behind it is there and anyone can master it. Most of the produce found in supermarkets are clones. Even a mammal has been cloned.
What it sounds like to me is like you are saying that if I buy a pack of Chernobyl and am lucky enough to find the golden ticket pheno, if I keep a mother of that specific plant and discard the rest, that I may still get those other plants traits in subsequent runs?
IMO, if this were true this thread could never even exist, just think there would be no guarantee that you would get the specific "clone only" pheno.
I have seen friendships ruined, people's personal info posted and even robberies threatened, over "supposed" cuts. I know for a fact there is a lot of bs and lying about names in this community and my extensive experience on riu has made me very critical of others claims. I have learned to ask lots of questions and ask for pics, my rule is, no pics it ain't happen


----------



## Bamabudy (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm growing a orange bud mother to start my hand at cloning for the first time. I chose orange bud because it is so easy to grow. 
Any advice would be much appreciated, soil to use, how to cut clones, best way to start roots,... Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> We're all 12 from the same exact mother, or were there mulitple moms at first?
> As far as this whole phenotype switching thing, that would make cloning for mothers basically useless. I really would need more proof that a phenotype can change, or that the same mother can produce multiple phenotypes.
> The reason why one of the first, most basic lessons for growers is how to clone. It's because the science behind it is there and anyone can master it. Most of the produce found in supermarkets are clones. Even a mammal has been cloned.
> What it sounds like to me is like you are saying that if I buy a pack of Chernobyl and am lucky enough to find the golden ticket pheno, if I keep a mother of that specific plant and discard the rest, that I may still get those other plants traits in subsequent runs?
> ...


The exact reason why i asked cus it just doesn't make sense to clone a pheno if its gonna show other traits. Im experienced grower but I haven't dealt with clones all my runs have been from seed so this is all new to me but I've done my research and that just didn't sound right to me. Like I said I believe different growers and conditions have shown different looks of the same pheno but it should be pretty consistent but pheno dominate to one side or specific cross in the hybrid and then other traits are shown as dominate just doesn't add up. Thats why I said I hope some other would chime in on this cus like you said OG, Chem and all the others wouldn't be what they are today


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

Bamabudy said:


> I'm growing a orange bud mother to start my hand at cloning for the first time. I chose orange bud because it is so easy to grow.
> Any advice would be much appreciated, soil to use, how to cut clones, best way to start roots,... Thanks


Check the advanced marijuana section, much information to be had in there. Even a whole clone tutorial.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

Bamabudy said:


> I'm growing a orange bud mother to start my hand at cloning for the first time. I chose orange bud because it is so easy to grow.
> Any advice would be much appreciated, soil to use, how to cut clones, best way to start roots,... Thanks


Not trying to rude or an ass bro but theres plenty threads on here on how to clone. Soil to use well thats up to you theres so many. You can build your own soil or buy it already made and charged with amendments. Take a look around on here theres some really great info if you can't find anything here Google is your best friend


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> We're all 12 from the same exact mother, or were there mulitple moms at first?
> As far as this whole phenotype switching thing, that would make cloning for mothers basically useless. I really would need more proof that a phenotype can change, or that the same mother can produce multiple phenotypes.
> The reason why one of the first, most basic lessons for growers is how to clone. It's because the science behind it is there and anyone can master it. Most of the produce found in supermarkets are clones. Even a mammal has been cloned.
> What it sounds like to me is like you are saying that if I buy a pack of Chernobyl and am lucky enough to find the golden ticket pheno, if I keep a mother of that specific plant and discard the rest, that I may still get those other plants traits in subsequent runs?
> ...


Yeah I am having trouble believing that 1 out of 50 or whatever clones turns out to be different, I don't understand how it would be possible as I have been cloning for a while and everything is uniform. Maybe he was stoned when he made his post but damn...


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

I just did a small dry sift run of my GDP trim, it is a crazy tasty purple pile of sand. Pressed it in my hand and then dabbed it was pretty amazing. 

I am wondering if my altitude helps her do her thing so well. She turned super purple and when I saw the trichomes sitting there with purple sparkles I was very intrigued. I might have to take a picture if I can get my scope working.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2015)

Sounds to me,like they have more than one source,for the golden ticket......

3-4 growers claiming to have found the golden ticket,(sounds like it's one in every pack)
And they all vend them cuts to DHN,that's what it sounds like to me.

I have been wrong befor...

I have never had any mom,give me clones that show multiple phenos..always just like mom.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

dluck said:


> What's this Golden Ticket pheno ?



















Here she is bro. Hopefully my Chernobyl clone looks like this


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 22, 2015)

The clones will have the same genetics as the host plant, but what CAN change is how those genetics react to the environment that they're given. 

My GG#4 grew differently than I'd ever seen it grow this round because I tried my hand at a vertical lighting set up. The same genetics reacted differently because the lights were in a different place. 

So I guess the pheno stays the same, but how that pheno is expressed is dependent on environment.

Make sense?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> I have never had any mom,give me clones that show multiple phenos..always just like mom.


In theory, it makes no sense to me, and that has always been the case. But I sort of documented a few times on Breeders Boutique thread how the Qrazy Quake clone ran and turned out as if totally unrelated to the mom donor - different as night to day. It had me questioning if somehow I'd mislabeled the clone, but it was in with Fireballs clones that ran true to the moms. Perplexed even now how that happened.



a senile fungus said:


> The clones will have the same genetics as the host plant, but what CAN change is how those genetics react to the environment that they're given.
> 
> So I guess the pheno stays the same, but how that pheno is expressed is dependent on environment.
> 
> ...


That's the only thing that made sense to me; the mom finished in early fall, so had a warm run, and the clone grew through December - probably a 20 degree night time difference.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The clones will have the same genetics as the host plant, but what CAN change is how those genetics react to the environment that they're given.
> 
> My GG#4 grew differently than I'd ever seen it grow this round because I tried my hand at a vertical lighting set up. The same genetics reacted differently because the lights were in a different place.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I've been saying. Different growers and conditions can have them express trait differently but will still be same pheno. Wont be dom to one side then dom to another


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 22, 2015)

But at the same time I've heard of strains stabilizing over multiple generations of clones. 
I've also heard of plants that will hermie but the clones won't. One guy swears to never get rid of a strain till you've flowered the clones out, not the mother.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> But at the same time I've heard of strains stabilizing over multiple generations of clones.
> I've also heard of plants that will hermie but the clones won't. One guy swears to never get rid of a strain till you've flowered the clones out, not the mother.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


I did it, didn't work for me. Only my first two attempts on that though. Tried to get rid of the herm from the True OG cross.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> But at the same time I've heard of strains stabilizing over multiple generations of clones.
> I've also heard of plants that will hermie but the clones won't. One guy swears to never get rid of a strain till you've flowered the clones out, not the mother.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


Thats what I live and die by too. At least three runs of clones as a seed plant can herm way faster than a clone. Too many variables that can make a plant herm too much nutes, aggressive training, not enough light, too much light etc...



King Arthur said:


> I did it, didn't work for me. Only my first two attempts on that though. Tried to get rid of the herm from the True OG cross.


Did you ever find out what was making it herm?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thats what I live and die by too. At least three runs of clones as a seed plant can herm way faster than a clone. Too many variables that can make a plant herm too much nutes, aggressive training, not enough light, too much light etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find out what was making it herm?


Nope, first run went too long in soil 3 gal pots.
2nd run was 8 clone consisting of 2 phenos each having 4 in their square.
3rd run was another seed in a smaller tent and she looked amazing but still threw the bananas.

Every single one has so far, while the ones next to it have no issue. I think it might not be acclimated to my environment and that could be it.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here she is bro. Hopefully my Chernobyl clone looks like this


The golden ticket looks pretty damn amazing!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Nope, first run went too long in soil 3 gal pots.
> 2nd run was 8 clone consisting of 2 phenos each having 4 in their square.
> 3rd run was another seed in a smaller tent and she looked amazing but still threw the bananas.
> 
> Every single one has so far, while the ones next to it have no issue. I think it might not be acclimated to my environment and that could be it.


How hot is your soil or do you feed with nutes? Some OGs are very finicky and some people can never dial them in right. Keep trying bro


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The exact reason why i asked cus it just doesn't make sense to clone a pheno if its gonna show other traits. Im experienced grower but I haven't dealt with clones all my runs have been from seed so this is all new to me but I've done my research and that just didn't sound right to me. Like I said I believe different growers and conditions have shown different looks of the same pheno but it should be pretty consistent but pheno dominate to one side or specific cross in the hybrid and then other traits are shown as dominate just doesn't add up. Thats why I said I hope some other would chime in on this cus like you said OG, Chem and all the others wouldn't be what they are today


Phenotype is 50% genetics's and 50% environment. So a genetic "copy" exposed to the same environmental stimuli, should produce the same results. Like Mr mushroom mentioned changing the lights, nutes or any other environmental factors may give different results. For example, many varieties will turn purple when grown in a cooler environment. Same strain, same phenotype, different trigger, different color. It actually gets a little more complex when we talk about environmental triggers, this is why I asked if they were the same exact mom or not. Maybe you always had the golden ticket but didn't unlock it all the runs, just most. I must say I hope this is the case because I cannot see why if a nursery was using multiple sources, they would not at least just keep the best eventually. I would have to think at one point even if they were making selections they would at least run them to see which to keep and get rid of the rest, uniformity is necessary when it comes to clones.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here she is bro. Hopefully my Chernobyl clone looks like this


What are the key traits that distinguish the "golden ticket" from the others?
How many other phenos, what's the ratio?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> How hot is your soil or do you feed with nutes? Some OGs are very finicky and some people can never dial them in right. Keep trying bro


I got all kinds of good stuff in the arsenal though, I didn't run past 1000 ppms the whole run. I gave them a lot of water in between feedings and they were very healthy plants for the most part. The only one I wasn't happy with was the ones I let go too long because I think the amber is like 50%. I will definitely keep trying but when I just finished a Fire OG clone and some Headband without a hitch it makes it a little less desirable. I will give them another shot but they are definitely not getting a quadrant to themselves.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What are the key traits that distinguish the "golden ticket" from the others?
> How many other phenos, what's the ratio?


I really don't have a clue bro these are some pics are from Instagram. I found them researching the pheno. All I can go from is the pics and the thread that @mdjenks that Subcool started.


----------



## dluck (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here she is bro. Hopefully my Chernobyl clone looks like this


Damn that's frosty !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

dluck said:


> Damn that's frosty !!


Hell yea she is bro!!! I hope my Chernobyl clone come out looking close to this. I'll be a very happy man 

Chernobyl





GSC


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok I see but yea I hope some others with more experience chime in on this cus this is very interesting. I have never bred anything either but gonna start dabbling soon so Ive been doing lots of research and studying. Gonna talk to a few people here as I know a couple that have great eyes for males and breeding.
> 
> I feel you on why you don't like Lebron and thats most people who don't like him like the way he had to get rings but tell me this did Cleveland surround him with the caliber of team he should've had? Think of all the great teams that won championships they were all stacked lol Lakers, Celtics, Bulls, Pistons, Rockets and Bucks with Big O and Kareem. So I understand why he did it and Cleveland won't make that mistake this time. You see how they're surrounding him with the right players. OKC built the team they are now. They should be stacked too as they had Harden and Green but let them go. KD is great but its gonna be hard for him to win with just him and Westbrook. They aren't enough but we could talk ball all day lets stay on topic. Hit me with a pm for that


I don't know about anyone else, but when I take cuts from a mother plant EVERY clone from that plant is exactly the same. That's why it's called a clone. It's an exact genetic match to the mother.

I have never heard of clones coming from the same mother ending up being different phenos. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but when I take cuts from a mother plant EVERY clone from that plant is exactly the same. That's why it's called a clone. It's an exact genetic match to the mother.
> 
> I have never heard of clones coming from the same mother ending up being different phenos. That doesn't make sense.


That would defeat the purpose of cloning, I still don't get why we never got an answer as to why he found a golden ticket in a batch of clones. To me that sounds like horse shit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That would defeat the purpose of cloning, I still don't get why we never got an answer as to why he found a golden ticket in a batch of clones. To me that sounds like horse shit.


I would say wherever he's getting the clones from they are using different mother (which are different phenos of the same strain) plants to take the cuts from. There is no way that you could get the golden ticket one time, then the lime sherbet pheno the next time if all of the cuts are coming from the same plant


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would say wherever he's getting the clones from they are using different mother (which are different phenos of the same strain) plants to take the cuts from. There is no way that you could get the golden ticket one time, then the lime sherbet pheno the next time if all of the cuts are coming from the same plant


That is one of the worst way to sell clones, I would put golden ticket as its own so people know what they are getting. I would be pissed off if I was one plant shy of a lb.


----------



## dluck (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea she is bro!!! I hope my Chernobyl clone come out looking close to this. I'll be a very happy man
> 
> Chernobyl
> 
> ...


I hope so too lol I will come for a visit after the cure bro lmao


----------



## dluck (Feb 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would say wherever he's getting the clones from they are using different mother (which are different phenos of the same strain) plants to take the cuts from. There is no way that you could get the golden ticket one time, then the lime sherbet pheno the next time if all of the cuts are coming from the same plant


That sounds the most reasonable explanation even though some like to claim "genetic drift" as for that occurring .


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Phenotype is 50% genetics's and 50% environment. So a genetic "copy" exposed to the same environmental stimuli, should produce the same results. Like Mr mushroom mentioned changing the lights, nutes or any other environmental factors may give different results. For example, many varieties will turn purple when grown in a cooler environment. Same strain, same phenotype, different trigger, different color. It actually gets a little more complex when we talk about environmental triggers, this is why I asked if they were the same exact mom or not. Maybe you always had the golden ticket but didn't unlock it all the runs, just most. I must say I hope this is the case because I cannot see why if a nursery was using multiple sources, they would not at least just keep the best eventually. I would have to think at one point even if they were making selections they would at least run them to see which to keep and get rid of the rest, uniformity is necessary when it comes to clones.


You could be right about me having the same pheno just different traits. This is why I wanted more experienced growers to chime in. I didn't know how to explain it, The first run was from DHN cuts and I took a cutting off the more vigorous lady and created a bonsai mother (short mother) and then did a run of 12 off of her and 3 out of the 12 had that "golden ticket" pheno look were as the others where the slurpee frost monsters, so maybe it was the positioning of those three the side they were on may have got more light and they were right next to a fan but the nutes and temps were all consistent. I need a damn degree for this. Now I don't know if cloning a plant is like cloning an animal it just seemed that different traits were coming from the mom on the runs I did meaning some were more trainwreck looking, etc ( I actually one time get the bloodwreck pheno, the one with dark red stems). There are entire books about this subject and I am up to learn as much as I can and I am only speaking from my experience, nothing I am saying is a fact across the board when it comes to cloning from my experience cause like I said it is all from what I have ran and experienced in doing so.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 23, 2015)

I consulted my buddy who is a 4th degree black belt in breeding/cloning and this is what he said:
"Maybe, but it wouldn't be like phenos, it'd be genetic drift. That is, if the cells that start a new shoot/branch were damaged, all the cells that result from them (i.e., the branch itself & any clones that come from it) will also reflect that "damage"/mutation. Thus, I don't think you'd see anything that you could attribute to either parent."

Does that make sense? I do do LST so maybe just maybe. or maybe I missed labeled a cut or something.

Oh and chernobyl is not a clone only so that may have something to do with it, I'm not sure.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea she is bro!!! I hope my Chernobyl clone come out looking close to this. I'll be a very happy man
> 
> Chernobyl
> 
> ...


Looking good ya cool cat


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I consulted my buddy who is a 4th degree black belt in breeding/cloning and this is what he said:
> "Maybe, but it wouldn't be like phenos, it'd be genetic drift. That is, if the cells that start a new shoot/branch were damaged, all the cells that result from them (i.e., the branch itself & any clones that come from it) will also reflect that "damage"/mutation. Thus, I don't think you'd see anything that you could attribute to either parent."
> 
> Does that make sense? I do do LST so maybe just maybe. or maybe I missed labeled a cut or something.
> ...


Hysterical , lol 4th degree , he'll be a master soon.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 23, 2015)

After all my research you guys are right, if you take a cutting form a mother it will be the exact genetic makeup of the mother which is the genotype and the phenotype is the environment but is the same as the mother as far as genetics go. So i must have had some fluctuations in temp and or nutes to get different phenotypes. With all this discussion I have learned a lot making myself research the shit out of the said subject and genetic drift would be the only different trait resulting in a different genotype and would not be a beneficial cut. So the environment is the culprit that keeps the clone from displaying the exact traits of the mother but having the exact genotype as the mother. With that said I have always had the golden ticket but with fluctuations in environment not all showed the same desired "look" or "trait" but is the same as the mother regardless.

Now maybe we can lay this horse to rest instead of beating it after it is already dead. thanks for all the input!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea she is bro!!! I hope my Chernobyl clone come out looking close to this. I'll be a very happy man
> 
> Chernobyl
> 
> ...


All my chernobyl runs were very frosty and i am sure you will have the same. keep us posted man i would love for you to have a great run that you could keep a mother from.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You could be right about me having the same pheno just different traits. This is why I wanted more experienced growers to chime in. I didn't know how to explain it, The first run was from DHN cuts and I took a cutting off the more vigorous lady and created a bonsai mother (short mother) and then did a run of 12 off of her and 3 out of the 12 had that "golden ticket" pheno look were as the others where the slurpee frost monsters, so maybe it was the positioning of those three the side they were on may have got more light and they were right next to a fan but the nutes and temps were all consistent. I need a damn degree for this. Now I don't know if cloning a plant is like cloning an animal it just seemed that different traits were coming from the mom on the runs I did meaning some were more trainwreck looking, etc ( I actually one time get the bloodwreck pheno, the one with dark red stems). There are entire books about this subject and I am up to learn as much as I can and I am only speaking from my experience, nothing I am saying is a fact across the board when it comes to cloning from my experience cause like I said it is all from what I have ran and experienced in doing so.


When you say that golden ticket look, what traits do you mean?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

@mdjenks post that thread that Subcool started on the Golden Ticket again. Seems like best info really as not a lot of people have the pheno. 



shishkaboy said:


> When you say that golden ticket look, what traits do you mean?


The pics I posted of it a few posts back is off Instagram. That and that Subcool thread is the only info I can go off of


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> When you say that golden ticket look, what traits do you mean?


Super frosty with thin sativa leaves and sometimes almost black fan leaves due to temps where as the other phenotypes are more green like the slurpee version and the other, you will know when you have a super duper frosty plant like no other with lots of orange hairs.

This is a 2013 chernobyl bud freshly thawed out and put in a jar with a boveda pack for two days:


----------



## kgp (Feb 23, 2015)

A couple pics of my special girl.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of my special girl.
> View attachment 3357922 View attachment 3357924


Looks amazing kgp...stop showing them small buds and show some colas


----------



## dluck (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks amazing kgp...stop showing them small buds and show some colas


Have you sampled that Platinum Delights yet bro ?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of my special girl.
> View attachment 3357922 View attachment 3357924


I cant id it. The kushes have more of a "salty" trich look to them. The spacing in the leaves is making me think gg4 or forum but the forum has bigger bracts. Im gonna guess GG#4. Process of elimination.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

dluck said:


> Have you sampled that Platinum Delights yet bro ?


Lol bro that shit is gone lol  good smoke doesn't last around me but nobody got any but me and the Mrs. I hadn't had any of my smoke in a while so after a couple week cure it got murdered lol. I'll do a small smoke report in my thread. I posted a pic of the last nug I had in a SinCity thread


----------



## kgp (Feb 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I cant id it. The kushes have more of a "salty" trich look to them. The spacing in the leaves is making me think gg4 or forum but the forum has bigger bracts. Im gonna guess GG#4. Process of elimination.


We have a winner. Good shit bro.


----------



## dluck (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol bro that shit is gone lol  good smoke doesn't last around me but nobody got any but me and the Mrs. I hadn't had any of my smoke in a while so after a couple week cure it got murdered lol. I'll do a small smoke report in my thread. I posted a pic of the last nug I had in a SinCity thread


I feel ya on that lol


----------



## kgp (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a cola, kind of... The gg4 likes to branch out and grow many smaller bud sites.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol bro that shit is gone lol  good smoke doesn't last around me but nobody got any but me and the Mrs. I hadn't had any of my smoke in a while so after a couple week cure it got murdered lol. I'll do a small smoke report in my thread. I posted a pic of the last nug I had in a SinCity thread


I feel you on that, I smoke the dank first lololol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

dluck said:


> I feel ya on that lol


Plus I only had a lil over a zip. She's was only in a 1gal


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> We have a winner. Good shit bro.


I should not have told my secret method, but since the cat is out of the bag. I have learned to look at each trait separately and for the most part can now notice subtle differences. Pheno hunting for breeding projects has changed the way I see plants. I used to think it was all indica dom or sativa dom. Its a lot more complex than that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> We have a winner. Good shit bro.


Certain look on those calyxs and bud structure. How she smelling right now?


----------



## kgp (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Certain look on those calyxs and bud structure. How she smelling right now?


She's funky. Intense sour/chem, when cured you can get the hints of chocolate and diesel. Really stinky plant that tastes just like it smells.


----------



## kgp (Feb 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I should not have told my secret method, but since the cat is out of the bag. I have learned to look at each trait separately and for the most part can now notice subtle differences. Pheno hunting for breeding projects has changed the way I see plants. I used to think it was all indica dom or sativa dom. Its a lot more complex than that.


Absolutely. Paying attention to the small details in a strain or cut. I can surely relate.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 24, 2015)

Even if you aren't breeding to be a true connoisseur one must take into account all the little things that make up the big.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Even if you aren't breeding to be a true connoisseur one must take into account all the little things that make up the big.


Ah you don't have to breed to be a "true" connoisseur, you only need to be able to know a good strain when you see, smell, taste, and experience its effects. But yes with growing and especially breeding you need to pay close attention to detail or you may make a great strain just an ok strain when your grow is ripe for the picking.

Damn KGP the GG#4 looks outrageous!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 24, 2015)

@kgp: either its the pic or that is going to be a nice yielder. What are expecting? You have ran it before right?

the buds/flowers look very dense. Are you going to bubble up the trim? It is frosty enough to get some nice bubble for sure.


----------



## kgp (Feb 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @kgp: either its the pic or that is going to be a nice yielder. What are expecting? You have ran it before right?
> 
> the buds/flowers look very dense. Are you going to bubble up the trim? It is frosty enough to get some nice bubble for sure.


Gg4 is a decent yielder for sure. I've had her about 7 months. My 5 gallon pots are about a foot tall, I flower her untopped at about a foot/foot and a half. The next 3 weeks she will stretch and branch out stopping at about 3 1/2 feet which puts the tops at about 4 1/2 ft off the ground. If I only had high ceiling I could kill it. I've seen reports of pulling 8-10 pounds per plant in ideal outdoor locations. The buds are dense when growing. One thing that is deceiving is the the rock hard buds dry into only what I could describe as styrofoam like nugs. Lighter than it looks and very easy to crumble compared to an og that hurts your fingers to break down. Still tons of bag appeal, taste and smell. The high is a bit boring but it's still a top shelf flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> The high is a bit boring but it's still a top shelf flower.


Game changer.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> Gg4 is a decent yielder for sure. I've had her about 7 months. My 5 gallon pots are about a foot tall, I flower her untopped at about a foot/foot and a half. The next 3 weeks she will stretch and branch out stopping at about 3 1/2 feet which puts the tops at about 4 1/2 ft off the ground. If I only had high ceiling I could kill it. I've seen reports of pulling 8-10 pounds per plant in ideal outdoor locations. The buds are dense when growing. One thing that is deceiving is the the rock hard buds dry into only what I could describe as styrofoam like nugs. Lighter than it looks and very easy to crumble compared to an og that hurts your fingers to break down. Still tons of bag appeal, taste and smell. The high is a bit boring but it's still a top shelf flower.


good report and breakdown of a soon to be classic.... lower branch hermi breeding gem .did JW really toss the chem sis strain after this mishap??... great news that i hear it dont hermi too bad . gotta grab a few for some 100 gallon containers in the light dep


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll be having her soon too and I can't wait to see what I can do with her. Her SourJack kids are looking great tho.


----------



## kgp (Feb 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> good report and breakdown of a soon to be classic.... lower branch hermi breeding gem .did JW really toss the chem sis strain after this mishap??... great news that i hear it dont hermi too bad . gotta grab a few for some 100 gallon containers in the light dep


I've not seen one sack or banana. I'd be kinda nervous breeding with her. Look at the hermi genetics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've not seen one sack or banana. I'd be kinda nervous breeding with her. Look at the hermi genetics.


Agreed she is fine the way she is.
I mean 2 generation of hermitage is asking for problems in one's garden trying to breed with so proceed with caution.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Agreed she is fine the way she is.
> I mean 2 generation of hermitage is asking for problems in one's garden trying to breed with so proceed with caution.


i agree here as well a huge yeild with tons of oil outside and great look inside needs nothing from any of my males.... yet ... others have other ideas..
i think greenpoint seeds and another group in Wa is working this strain.... lots of s,s,s,s


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 24, 2015)

Good insight kgp. In my experience sativa dom's are like that. The Jack Herer I have is like that. Dense styrofoam buds, man is it potent and a keeper. I have held onto those buds for two months now while destroying platinum OG, cherry pie, sugarwarp, Jah Goo, etc. But the JH is so nice and tasty with a mellow uplifting euphoric high I don't want her to run out.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2015)

Kool Aid 
 
Grapes, cherries fruity with kush undertones


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 24, 2015)

Is this photo shopped? A new strain called blue ivy?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/15/blue-ivy-strain-marijuana-sprouting-up-in-la-weed-shops_n_1207407.html


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is this photo shopped? A new strain called blue ivy?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/15/blue-ivy-strain-marijuana-sprouting-up-in-la-weed-shops_n_1207407.html
> 
> View attachment 3358817


LEDS and CO2 are my guess.....










https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/verticulture-055-jpg.1903528/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-little-grow-thread.466704/





c-99 pineapple used to be the cut to have. but co2 made her crazy looking!!
those pics gotta be clicked on to be seen weird...


----------



## dluck (Feb 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool Aid
> View attachment 3358796
> Grapes, cherries fruity with kush undertones


Nice looking cola .


----------



## dluck (Feb 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is this photo shopped? A new strain called blue ivy?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/15/blue-ivy-strain-marijuana-sprouting-up-in-la-weed-shops_n_1207407.html
> 
> View attachment 3358817


Looks like Blueberry Yum Yum


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool Aid
> View attachment 3358796
> Grapes, cherries fruity with kush undertones


Man , I can almost taste it.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 25, 2015)

DHN Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac update. Topped and tied. 5-10 days till flower. Looking goodcso far , should get approx 10 kolas each.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Game changer.


Amos if you get this in your garden you might be able to fool everyone into thinking you can grow dank weed!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Amos if you get this in your garden you might be able to fool everyone into thinking you can grow dank weed!


You mean like that fast ruderalis hybrid you rave about?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You mean like that fast ruderalis hybrid you rave about?


Sure because it; looks great, tastes great, potency is up there. Multiple reviews not just my own . But please continue posting pics of your little stick buds.

 easy to get you butthurt.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Amos if you get this in your garden you might be able to fool everyone into thinking you can grow dank weed!



That may be the funniest post I've ever read on here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Sure because it; looks great, tastes great, potency is up there. Multiple reviews not just my own . But please continue posting pics of your little stick buds.
> 
> easy to get you butthurt.


"mr mustache and st0wandgrow like this."






 Your support group - right on time !  Looks like King is getting........impaled.

Again. 









Anyway....to the point....did you think I was ragging on your 'fast version' grow? If so, you judge incorrectly. That was some of the best looking ruderalis I've ever seen. No joke. I rarely look at ruderalis, so it's a small sample, of course.

But I don't do ruderalis King, and sure wouldn't inhale any, even with your raves [ and your knights], but if I ever lost my mind and did, I'd surely check out your "King Arthur's Quest for KNowledge" thread.

By post counts, it seems like the hottest spot on RIU fer shure. Thanks for your super solid advice. You're a sweet King !


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2015)

lol back to the quantum thread u guys!


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> lol back to the quantum thread u guys!


It's OK. I honestly feel sorry for Amos' these days. He's clearly an angry broken record. All I can do is send good vibes his way at this point.

Shit's tired. Dude's jocked the ole sack for almost 2 years now. LOL.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

I at least made some funnies! 

I think someone missed the part I was joking. But back to Clone Only's I am thinking Candyland V2 is something we need to get documented on here!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> It's OK. I honestly feel sorry for Amos' these days. He's clearly an angry broken record. All I can do is send good vibes his way at this point.
> 
> Shit's tired. Dude's jocked the ole sack for almost 2 years now. LOL.


I am assuming you haven't showered in 2 years just to keep it nice n fresh for him?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> It's OK. I honestly feel sorry for Amos' these days. He's clearly an angry broken record. All I can do is send good vibes his way at this point.



Thanks! All about the good vibes here, so happy, comfy vibes back at you, l'il tiger fish....and your King.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am assuming you haven't showered in 2 years just to keep it nice n fresh for him?


LOL!!!! I put the "must" in mustache!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks! All about the good vibes here, so happy, comfy vibes back at you....and your King.


I think I was on LSD back then, nice shot there Amos. Glad to have you taking photos of our adventures!


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think I was on LSD back then, nice shot there Amos. Glad to have you taking photos of our adventures!


I remember that day. We were frying pretty fuckin hard dude!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think I was on LSD back then, nice shot there Amos. Glad to have you taking photos of our adventures!


Just the clothed ones, King. No one needs to see you guys doing Medieval Brokeback Mounting.



mr mustache said:


> I remember that day. We were pretty fuckin hard dude!


C'mon man......respect the King's privacy at least.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Holy shit. Racist, LEO and homophobic? Who woulda thunk?!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Holy shit. Racist, LEO and homophobic? Who woulda thunk?!


You would, pinky !


----------



## kgp (Feb 25, 2015)

Why don't we create an "I hate Amos" thread?

Oh, didn't mean to single you out there, buddy.

Better yet, let's call it "shit talking strain" that way we can fool the mods into thinking there is actually a real discussion going on.

Every time the troll and the troll-e gets to talking, it sure ruins the thread quickly. I'll let you guys figure out which of you are the trolls, and which are the troll-e that takes the bait. I personally wouldn't want to be either. But readin the last 2 pages you can't say your not it, yeah you know who I'm talking too. This could be your first topic for the thread. I'm sure it will get tons of views and it will stay at the top. Hell, let's request it be a sticky.

If you guys are too high or dumb to get my sarcasm, I'll break it down for you. Please take your meaningless diarrhea of the keyboards somewhere else.

Youre all cool, not a personal issue with any of you., and this may be slightly entertaining but it's always the same old shit. Move on please.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

troll-e?
<---------------------


Yes. An "I hate Amos" thread works for me.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

I






I* tried to bring it back with the Candyland V2* hopes but those were instantly crashed by the immense butthurt that became Amos.

I King Arthur, hope that amos can still sleep at night after I said a little joke. Hence why I am not the jester, I must not be funny. Please feel free to use this cream I got you in order to feel better.

Stop The Butthurt


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

Yall are a fucking trip yo  I love all yall fareal but yall really be messing shit up with that back and forth. It's cool to joke around but some thing's just need to be left unsaid and ignored. All yall grow good and give up great info lets just stick to that


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

kgp said:


> Why don't we create an "I hate Amos" thread?
> 
> Oh, didn't mean to single you out there, buddy.
> 
> .


N/P amigo. The same trio of mutts haven't learned any new material for months, regardless of how many threads they follow me to.


----------



## kgp (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghost OG at various early   stages of flower.


----------



## kgp (Feb 25, 2015)

SFV 35 days in, 35 more to go


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 25, 2015)

alright alright my buddy finally said he did not care if the dispensery he works at and it may bring them business not that they need it. The one of the best menu's I've seen.

http://www.medicinemanmedicalmarket.com/strain-guide/


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 25, 2015)

What are the differences between the effects/tastes of the sfv vs ghost og? I see the sfv is hairier.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

In apologies for thread nonsense and with respect to KGP... Submitted for your approval/consideration (lol)

Cherry pie, Private Reserve OG, Chem4, Chemsis, Respect OG and Ogre OG.


----------



## kgp (Feb 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What are the differences between the effects/tastes of the sfv vs ghost og? I see the sfv is hairier.


SFV is more lemony, I consider more tasty. Its stong but not overpowering. Great anytime smoke, great flavor. Definitely not more hairy, its just half way through flower the last week or two is when she will fill in almost swallowing the pistols when the calyx start swelling.

Ghost is more true OG tasting. Pinesol and fuel. Less lemony. More pungent. The taste again is top notch, pure og flavor. The high is super strong. Mind and body. A couple hit is all you need. A whole joint and your day is wrecked. I prefer ghost more in the evening. Or to impress a connoisseur. The ghost will dominate any other strain after a couple puffs.


----------



## kgp (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3359479
> In apologies for thread nonsense and with respect to KGP... Submitted for your approval/consideration (lol)
> 
> Cherry pie, Private Reserve OG, Chem4, Chemsis, Respect OG and Ogre OG.


First, no need for apologies, we are all grown folks here, but its definitely accepted. Wow! Nice line up! Ogre wow, I haven't heard about that in years. Many say the real ogre was a ghost cut.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 25, 2015)

kgp said:


> First, no need for apologies, we are all grown folks here, but its definitely accepted. Wow! Nice line up! Ogre wow, I haven't heard about that in years. Many say the real ogre was a ghost cut.


From what I heard from the original source, the ogre is an s1 of the ghost. If I remember correctly.
Edit: Adam Dunn show the history of og Kush show


----------



## kgp (Feb 25, 2015)

This is green dot labs personal cut of yeti f3. Its og with what I describe as a a mix of strawberry and fuel. Its good smoke. Here she is about 25 days in.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

kgp said:


> First, no need for apologies, we are all grown folks here, but its definitely accepted. Wow! Nice line up! Ogre wow, I haven't heard about that in years. Many say the real ogre was a ghost cut.


I could absolutely see that being true. My homie has grown the ghost cut exclusively for YEARS. We compared his ghost with my Ogre and could find no detectable differences. My cut yielded better than his....But he used Fox farm, AWFUL tap water, 90degree temps and torture techniques to grow his (nutes are like a conspiracy from the government bro! lol) ....so... That may have been the only difference.lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 25, 2015)

nutes are like a conspiracy from the gov't.. lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I could absolutely see that being true. My homie has grown the ghost cut exclusively for YEARS. We compared his ghost with my Ogre and could find no detectable differences. My cut yielded better than his....But he used Fox farm, AWFUL tap water, 90degree temps and torture techniques to grow his (nutes are like a conspiracy from the government bro! lol) ....so... That may have been the only difference.lol


I use foxfarms and awful tap water exclusively. Prolly wont be changing anytime soon either. 

On the radio show Orgnkd came out and said he gave ghost the real cut but he also made s1's and crosses to the ghost cut to try and make some of this money back. He said he paid 5000 and 5 pounds for a tray of cuts. He actually back pedaled a little on the story also. But Imo, he wanted to make his money back without releasing the original cut. Even the cut that Adaum Dunn got was the Og'ers, If you listen to the show you gotta pay attention when that part comes up because towards the end Mitch (the co-host) kinda messed up the lineages, misunderstanding what was said. Unless I misunderstood.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I use foxfarms and awful tap water exclusively. Prolly wont be changing anytime soon either.
> 
> On the radio show Orgnkd came out and said he gave ghost the real cut but he also made s1's and crosses to the ghost cut to try and make some of this money back. He said he paid 5000 and 5 pounds for a tray of cuts. He actually back pedaled a little on the story also. But Imo, he wanted to make his money back without releasing the original cut. Even the cut that Adaum Dunn got was the Og'ers, If you listen to the show you gotta pay attention when that part comes up because towards the end Mitch (the co-host) kinda messed up the lineages, misunderstanding what was said. Unless I misunderstood.


I tried awful tap with my Ocean Forest and plants hated it. N and P was getting locked out causing too much K getting burned. Got a chlorine/chloramines snatcher water has been great and plants loving it. Too much bs in the water at new place. Old house could use plain tap just ph it


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stealth ro100 , like 150$. Then u guys what your plants are really getting. Who knows what's in tap water


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 26, 2015)

My buddy is a grower/breeder that mainly supplies medicine man but also a few others. IMO medicine man is top fuckin notch.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> Ghost OG at various early View attachment 3359470 View attachment 3359471 stages of flower.


Very nice kgp! I may have missed it but are you a tester for any bean company's? If not you should be.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 26, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3359479
> In apologies for thread nonsense and with respect to KGP... Submitted for your approval/consideration (lol)
> 
> Cherry pie, Private Reserve OG, Chem4, Chemsis, Respect OG and Ogre OG.



Damn that garden looks like my Great White Shark grow, all white and harry.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Stealth ro100 , like 150$. Then u guys what your plants are really getting. Who knows what's in tap water


No RO for me can't deal with the waste water. Got nice chlorine/chloramines filter that produces no waste and still does s good job.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> SFV is more lemony, I consider more tasty. Its stong but not overpowering. Great anytime smoke, great flavor. Definitely not more hairy, its just half way through flower the last week or two is when she will fill in almost swallowing the pistols when the calyx start swelling.
> Ghost is more true OG tasting. Pinesol and fuel. Less lemony. More pungent. The taste again is top notch, pure og flavor. The high is super strong. Mind and body. A couple hit is all you need. A whole joint and your day is wrecked. I prefer ghost more in the evening. Or to impress a connoisseur. The ghost will dominate any other strain after a couple puffs.








this is close to what i would say about my cuts of these 2 . i open a jar of SFV and its lemons an lil pine. the ghost is fuel and funk an crazy... my wife loves the relax painfree feeling of the ghost , and i love the anti anxeity of the sfv...
She calls the SFV bad mommy meds cuz its too relaxing...


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 26, 2015)

I would love to even taste a sample of the ghost.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No RO for me can't deal with the waste water. Got nice chlorine/chloramines filter that produces no waste and still does s good job.


Very true , I hate the waste , but that's why I usually run aeroponics most of the time , so it is close to equalling out.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 27, 2015)

GG#4 transplanted into soil from the bubble cloner this morning. Once this clone takes off I'll be making it a mother. The reveg project won't have any clones taken off of it because I don't want to risk loss of vigor, instead it'll be put outside this summer. 







Group shot


----------



## kgp (Feb 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Very nice kgp! I may have missed it but are you a tester for any bean company's? If not you should be.


Thank you. And no sir, I've never been a tester. I don't think any company would want me to test. I'm brutally honest and have high standards. Two major strikes against me. Ha ha ha


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thank you. And no sir, I've never been a tester. I don't think any company would want me to test. I'm brutally honest and have high standards. Two major strikes against me. Ha ha ha


I think that's exactly why you should test  Breeders should be paying folks like you for space in their garden to test shit and not get lied to. Yes men help no one. Not just because you're brutally honest and have high standards but you know how to grow. 

But that's my 2 cents on that matter


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I think that's exactly why you should test  Breeders should be paying folks like you for space in their garden to test shit and not get lied to. Yes men help no one.
> 
> But that's my 2 cents on that matter


I'll see your two cents, and raise you another two cents. Could not agree more.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thank you. And no sir, I've never been a tester. I don't think any company would want me to test. I'm brutally honest and have high standards. Two major strikes against me. Ha ha ha


Haha! Ain't that the truth


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 27, 2015)

What is the real point of becoming a tester? 
What are the actual benefits besides access to an untested cross?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What is the real point of becoming a tester?
> What are the actual benefits besides access to an untested cross?


nothing other then free beans(which aren't really free considering the investment) and an extremely small chance to find something special that will never be released.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What is the real point of becoming a tester?
> What are the actual benefits besides access to an untested cross?


up your skills, get free bud and nutes depending on who you test for. I forgot who but one guy on this thread tests for karma genetics and someone else, I think it Dr.D81.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> nothing other then free beans(which aren't really free considering the investment) and an extremely small chance to find something special that will never be released.


Did you see the latest list of Bodhi's test strains? Shit was insane, I mean like 100 crosses and all you had to do was email him and he would decide who to send the crosses to.

This is an old list and its not even the complete list (about a year old):
Coming soon
pine queen x appalachia
cuban black haze x nl5 [Be on a lookout]
ssh (oldsog) x uzbek [Be on a lookout]
nl6 x pinequeen
jedi x bshb [Be on a lookout]
temple lights [Be on a lookout]
blueberry temple [Out - Freebie]
urkle x yo mama
white goji
og nepali x pinequeen
80's black ghani x instant karma [Be on a lookout]
giesel x appalachia [Be on a lookout]
interstellar overdrive x appalachia [Out - Lemon Zinger]
tigermelon x appalachia
cheech wizard x appalachia [Be on a lookout]
love triangle x appalachia
kudra x appalachia
afkansastan x appalachia [Out - Wish Mountain]
blueberry indica x appalachia [Out - Freebie Blueberry Hill]
dragon fruit [Out]
mss x appalachia
nl6 x appalachia
kinky temple (rd c99 x temple)

lemon diesel x snowlotus
larry og (smf) x snowlotus
green crack x snowlotus
thaishine x snowlotus
trainwreck x snowlotus
jft x snowlotus
blackberry kush x snowlotus

new:

hollyweed (hollywood pure kush x deadly g) - (vanilla marshmellow citrus butter rum she musk baby powder aromas )x ?? - (mind body) x ??
red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
clusterfunk remix (chem 91 skunk va x deadly g)
black triangle remix (tk x deadly g) 
godhead (blockhead x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
deadly bubba (bubba kush x deadly g)
dank zappa (86 uw black hashplant x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
more cowbell (gsc x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
chunk norris (jack herer x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
triple goddess (p75 x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
kalifornia (nepali og x deadly g)
niburu (sensi star x deadly g) [Out onn pre-release]
blueberry indica x deadly g
monolith (afkansastan x deadly g)
bodhi g13 haze #1 (ssh x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
bodhi g13 haze #3 (cuban black haze x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
bodhi g13 haze #4 (jedi (old sc haze cut) x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]

kudra x purple nl#5
purple fantasy (purple unicorn x purple nl#5)
pinequeen x purple nl5

-----------------------------------------------------------
Unreleased Tested
unreleased or in testing:
pestillence (inkognyto) x snowlotus
jade dragon (legend og x snowlotus)
superstitious (stevie wonder x snowlotus)
herijuana x snowlotus
skunk 91 (chem 91 x rks)


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a lot of beans I need to pop but the ones I really want to pop is GGG's Golden Gage, GGG's Grape Stomper BX2, and TGA Subcools Plushberry, Plus give Goji OG a shot again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have a lot of beans I need to pop but the ones I really want to pop is GGG's Golden Gage, GGG's Grape Stomper BX2, and TGA Subcools Plushberry, Plus give Goji OG a shot again.


Boy you need to get to those Grapestomper BX2s. I know plenty people will give both nuts for a pack of those including me lol not giving the nuts tho  I've heard some great things about Golden Gage and Plushberry of course. I'm gonna have some Plushberry f3s soon and gonna get a pack of Gogi too.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah with the ease of clones I have been sitting on my beans. I got lucky when those grape stompers came around because they were gone in a few hours off the tude, same place I got the golden gage, goji, and plush berry.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah with the ease of clones I have been sitting on my beans. I got lucky when those grape stompers came around because they were gone in a few hours off the tude, same place I got the golden gage, goji, and plush berry.


Def been siting on them cus those haven't been out for years lol. I know what you mean about them leaving so fast it happens in minutes now  I'm def about to grab so Goji ordered some Sunshine Daydream this morning. Don't get clones much the two I have are my first so beans are my thing. Your gonna find something special in those Grapestompers. Please show them when you do


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

@genuity man GGG should do another BX of Grapestomper or rerelease the last one. I want those so badly. I know the Alohas are so I may take at those especially since I saw yours


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's a peek at what's going on with some of my clone only girls.

Grape Ape


The White


Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 1, 2015)

I know this is a clone only thread but a lot of clone only come from seed cross's. My point is Bodhi has some really really good strains on attitude, can't believe Larry Lotus is not sold out, that are not sold out so if you are a breeder check it:

hell let me tell you what is available that I think is killer: Larry Lotus, Buddha's Hand, Love Dawg, Mountain Temple, Prayer Tower, Silver Mountain, Snow Leopard, The Fuzz, Strange Brew, Cougar Milk, Dragon Fruit, Tree of Life, Wish Mountain, and White Lotus. This would probably be better on the Bodhi thread.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html

I'm very interest in and would like to know if anyone has grown out
*Sorcerers Apprentice
*


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I know this is a clone only thread but a lot of clone only come from seed cross's. My point is Bodhi has some really really good strains on attitude, can't believe Larry Lotus is not sold out, that are not sold out so if you are a breeder check it:
> 
> hell let me tell you what is available that I think is killer: Larry Lotus, Buddha's Hand, Love Dawg, Mountain Temple, Prayer Tower, Silver Mountain, Snow Leopard, The Fuzz, Strange Brew, Cougar Milk, Dragon Fruit, Tree of Life, Wish Mountain, and White Lotus. This would probably be better on the Bodhi thread.
> 
> ...


Yea would be best in the Bodhi thread. I'm sure there's someone who's grown the Sorcerers Apprentice. Those strains in stock at Attitude are kinda the ones most of us don't want but it all depends on what's your preference. All the ones sold out are the most sought after. Seedvaultofca has all the new releases and gets the restock of a lot of the ones sold out at the Attitude. Email them for stock list


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been wondering where to find the holy grail.... Can anyone help me?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

thought vern n matt rize were buddys?


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 2, 2015)

I wasn't really happy with that last pic of The White, I posted, above. Sure, it looked nice, but it didn't really do her justice. I think this picture captures more of her true essence.

The White


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thank you. And no sir, I've never been a tester. I don't think any company would want me to test. I'm brutally honest and have high standards. Two major strikes against me. Ha ha ha


2 strikes?!! wtf is it comin to when honest and high standards got you strikes instead of respect. smfh....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did you see the latest list of Bodhi's test strains? Shit was insane, I mean like 100 crosses and all you had to do was email him and he would decide who to send the crosses to.
> 
> This is an old list and its not even the complete list (about a year old):
> Coming soon
> ...


That is some serious chucking holy crap. Some of those sound really potentially outstanding though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That is some serious chucking holy crap. Some of those sound really potentially outstanding though.


Man Bodhi is working on a ton of shit. There's no way I would be able to keep up with all that but when that's your life and job I'm sure you come up with a system


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That is some serious chucking holy crap. Some of those sound really potentially outstanding though.


White Goji sounds fun, a super frosty OG


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anybody heard of Dirty Water Organics? They have some pretty interesting strains for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anyone heard of Isla OG and Top Shelf??? It's sold in a can a 1/8 for $100. The bud is trimmed and immediately put in this can to cure so it's fresh. I saw 2 Chainz smoking it on a show and it's supposed to be the most expensive weed and at $800 oz I would think so. Somebody has got to know wassup with these strains are they worth that price??? I don't think no strain worth that much. If anyone wants to see it I posted the video in the GGG thread but you can see it on YouTube. He smokes a 24k gold joint. Yes 24k gold called Shine Papers. Crazy yo lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Has anybody heard of Dirty Water Organics? They have some pretty interesting strains for sure.


Yea I have but haven't seen their gear in stock anywhere. Cannazon was supposed to have a drop but I don't know if it has happened or not


----------



## kgp (Mar 6, 2015)

Sfv


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anyone heard of Isla OG and Top Shelf??? It's sold in a can a 1/8 for $100. The bud is trimmed and immediately put in this can to cure so it's fresh. I saw 2 Chainz smoking it on a show and it's supposed to be the most expensive weed and at $800 oz I would think so. Somebody has got to know wassup with these strains are they worth that price??? I don't think no strain worth that much. If anyone wants to see it I posted the video in the GGG thread but you can see it on YouTube. He smokes a 24k gold joint. Yes 24k gold called Shine Papers. Crazy yo lol


I think I heard of some BD boys out the CHI....growing something by that name. Isla og

I'll check.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3365697 Sfv


What day is that on? Enter it in the cup.


----------



## kgp (Mar 6, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> What day is that on? Enter it in the cup.


It's 42 days. 28 more to go. Maybe someday. Ha ha ha


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anyone heard of Isla OG and Top Shelf??? It's sold in a can a 1/8 for $100. The bud is trimmed and immediately put in this can to cure so it's fresh. I saw 2 Chainz smoking it on a show and it's supposed to be the most expensive weed and at $800 oz I would think so. Somebody has got to know wassup with these strains are they worth that price??? I don't think no strain worth that much. If anyone wants to see it I posted the video in the GGG thread but you can see it on YouTube. He smokes a 24k gold joint. Yes 24k gold called Shine Papers. Crazy yo lol


 I just cant see the justification in a price like that. You can get an 1/8th of OG for so much cheaper, just how much better could "Isla Og" be? Instead of 2 hits you take 1 hit? Hell I am going to take more than 1 or 2 hits anyway because I love the taste.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> What day is that on? Enter it in the cup.


Have you seen how much it costs to enter a strain in to a cannabis cup??


----------



## kgp (Mar 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you seen how much it costs to enter a strain in to a cannabis cup??


I have no clue.. What is it?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> I just cant see the justification in a price like that. You can get an 1/8th of OG for so much cheaper, just how much better could "Isla Og" be? Instead of 2 hits you take 1 hit? Hell I am going to take more than 1 or 2 hits anyway because I love the taste.


With a name like "most expensivest shit", it can't be taken too serious


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 6, 2015)

Lots of pics from Dirty Water Organics twitter feed, great looking herb I must say. I'm excited about the cannazon release after seeing these pics:
https://twitter.com/PeezyDread/media

Dirty Water Organics Kookie Monsta:


Strawberry Shine (strawberry Diesel x StarDawg)


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> With a name like "most expensivest shit", it can't be taken too serious


The canned cannabis is real. Those strains are real the Isla OG is just an OG hybrid grown in Hawaii I come to find out but don't know what the Top Shelf is. No way I would ever pay $800 oz I just wanted to know if anyone heard of it or smoked it cus $100 1/8 is insane.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 6, 2015)

Never heard of it myself. I have seen cuts and beans being auctioned for well over a thousand but fuck that. There are so many good strains, my buddy picked up some platinum animal cookies today that was tested at 27.5% and it was $10 for one spliff.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you seen how much it costs to enter a strain in to a cannabis cup??


no i have no idea. how much?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2015)

kgp said:


> I have no clue.. What is it?





a mongo frog said:


> no i have no idea. how much?


Not sure about other cups, but the Michigan High Times cup charges $1,000 per entry, you have to pony up 1.5 oz's of weed for sampling, and you have to pay to have the weed tested for potency at the designated lab.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 6, 2015)

In CO i think the final costs end up around $2k, and you can only get in as a shop or extract company. even the smaller private cups are usually a couple hundred and a zip.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone grown or know anything about the following strains:

- Skywalker OG
- Ghost OG
- Fire OG
- San Fernando Valley OG

If someone were to offer you any of those, which would you chose and why?


----------



## kgp (Mar 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grown or know anything about the following strains:
> 
> - Skywalker OG
> - Ghost OG
> ...


I'd get them all.

Sky walker for yeild.
Ghost for potency
Fire (depends on which cut)
Sfv for taste 

Run them and keep which ones you want.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'd get them all.
> 
> Sky walker for yeild.
> Ghost for potency
> ...


I was hoping you would chime in. I'm going to pick them up later today. I only have room for 2 of the 4 right now, but will try the other 2 in a month or so.

If my top 2 priorities were effect (happy, mood elevator) and flavor, which 2 would you recommend?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grown or know anything about the following strains:
> 
> - Skywalker OG
> - Ghost OG
> ...


I have only grown the Fire OG which was very nice. Frosty for an OG and very skunky with more of a body high.

For a more up high you should try Green Crack or ChemDawg, I have always had the same cut of both and they were super up racy highs and not for novices.


----------



## kgp (Mar 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was hoping you would chime in. I'm going to pick them up later today. I only have room for 2 of the 4 right now, but will try the other 2 in a month or so.
> 
> If my top 2 priorities were effect (happy, mood elevator) and flavor, which 2 would you recommend?


I'd get ghost and sfv. An og connoisseur over at the farm has had every, and I mean every og that has been in Cali. Ghost is his top third. Falling behind triangle kush and loompas headband. That's definitly high ranking.

My cut of sfv came from a friend in Cali that runs a 30k small warehouse. He also has the skywalker and tells me how for quality the sfv is a couple tiers above.

I personally like them both. Ghost for night time relaxing, sleep aid, mood elevating.

Sfv is what I prefer taste wise. More social and fun high. Not as powerful. Clones easier.

Both are low yeilders. I top early to get 6-8 tops. Soon as it hits flower it stretches 3xs or more. I trim off every lower leaving only the top foot or so. This is how I found the best. Also niether like too much light. I took down my 1000's to put 600 and the respond much better. They will continue to chunk up till the last two weeks of there 70 day flower time.

I can't smoke anything else now. Nothing gives me this buzz. It's what I consider my perfect strain. Also no racey, paranoia, or speediness. I can't stand a buzz like that. And not day wrecking indica. It's a balanced mix. I smoke it every day and it still gets me high. 

I can't wait to here your opinion.

I hope they are legit. The recent release of ghost from orgnkd October last year has people saying it's not the original. I think he lost it.

I also had a sfv cut I got from midwests best garden club that was a fake. It's not nearly as good as this cut I got from Cali.

Good luck and nice score!


----------



## Soupsah (Mar 7, 2015)

The way you describe Sfv is how I would describe the fire OG I have as far as high goes. Makes me wonder more and more if a lot of OGs are renamed or mislabeled.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 8, 2015)

The fire and the sfv I think look a lot different. A visual could prolly suffice for an id check. From what I remember the fire has lots of red hairs like little flames in the nugs. However as far as smell and tastes go, I can smell and taste the "og" even in hybrids. Never grown and og, especially a clone only, but the genotype I got from a Buddah Tahoe Og had that classic "og" smell and taste that I have found in another hybrid (headband x og 1.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> The way you describe Sfv is how I would describe the fire OG I have as far as high goes. Makes me wonder more and more if a lot of OGs are renamed or mislabeled.


 Funny you said that I have seen on another site sfv is ghost og.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

All the og's are amazing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2015)

Heres the Isla OG I was talking about. Anybody seen these before? Supposed to be cured in this can don't understand how but thats whats reported. I wouldn't pay$100 for this 1/8


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2015)

GSC clone
 

Chernobyl


----------



## Soupsah (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Funny you said that I have seen on another site sfv is ghost og.


Haven't grown SFV or ghost so can't compare. Fire definitely lives up to its name. I have the face off that I can't wait to see what that's all about.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'd get ghost and sfv. An og connoisseur over at the farm has had every, and I mean every og that has been in Cali. Ghost is his top third. Falling behind triangle kush and loompas headband. That's definitly high ranking.
> 
> My cut of sfv came from a friend in Cali that runs a 30k small warehouse. He also has the skywalker and tells me how for quality the sfv is a couple tiers above.
> 
> ...



Heh! Well it is from midwests best aka Genotype A. Makes me wonder about the other clones too now.

They were all out of the SFV when I got there so I just grabbed a Skywalker OG. The guy that used to own the place works for Rare Dankness, and this is supposedly a cut of the Skywalker that RD uses in their crosses. No idea if its authentic or not....


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2015)

Dont my GSC clone resembles the OGKB pheno awfully a lot? Here's a reference pic of the real deal OGKB from GGG breeders garden I got from a tester


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Heh! Well it is from midwests best aka Genotype A. Makes me wonder about the other clones too now.
> 
> They were all out of the SFV when I got there so I just grabbed a Skywalker OG. The guy that used to own the place works for Rare Dankness, and this is supposedly a cut of the Skywalker that RD uses in their crosses. No idea if its authentic or not....


that would be thadoctas cut if i am not mistaken as scott reach aka moonshineman aka raredankness. got it from him i guess.. it will be fire if this is true...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Heres the Isla OG I was talking about. Anybody seen these before? Supposed to be cured in this can don't understand how but thats whats reported. I wouldn't pay$100 for this 1/8
> View attachment 3367608


I can only imagine a bunch of spring loaded snakes popping out of that can.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that would be thadoctas cut if i am not mistaken as scott reach aka moonshineman aka raredankness. got it from him i guess.. it will be fire if this is true...


Thanks for the info. That would be great if this is the case. It's the one they recommended above all the others. 

They had True OG there too which I'm going to try along with the others.


----------



## kgp (Mar 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Heh! Well it is from midwests best aka Genotype A. Makes me wonder about the other clones too now.
> 
> They were all out of the SFV when I got there so I just grabbed a Skywalker OG. The guy that used to own the place works for Rare Dankness, and this is supposedly a cut of the Skywalker that RD uses in their crosses. No idea if its authentic or not....


There's only one way to find out. Back when I got the fake cut of Sfv a guy that goes by the handle of ticklemyballs. 

Please post back with a smoke report. Try and tag me so I make sure to see it. Can't wait to see wha you got. I tried to see pics of their og's on face book and Instagram but didn't see any og's. That would be dope if they have the legit cuts.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Please post back with a smoke report.


Shall do..,


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks for the info. That would be great if this is the case. It's the one they recommended above all the others.
> 
> They had True OG there too which I'm going to try along with the others.


tru og grew like the #18 for me low scraggly bush vining and such. not a keeper for my stable .
i will add pics to this in a few minutes
Fire
 hells og
sfv
 ghost s1 mutant from dr greenthumb
 girl scout


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish I had access to clones. I'm tempted to make a very long road trip to a BBQ or something.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 9, 2015)

Do any of you guys know of a solid triangle kush in seed form? I see Connosuire have one and bodhi has love triangle, but are these the only ones?


----------



## v.s one (Mar 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do any of you guys know of a solid triangle kush in seed form? I see Connosuire have one and bodhi has love triangle, but are these the only ones?


 Leroy from rare dankness.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

Growing both Love Triangle and Lee Roy right now. Lee Roy's are just seedlings Love Triangle should be done in 2-3 weeks. I'll put some pics up later.


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do any of you guys know of a solid triangle kush in seed form? I see Connosuire have one and bodhi has love triangle, but are these the only ones?


Tk killer. Dude who is running this got some straight up tk phenos.


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2015)

Franchise genetics. Number 24 is the one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

I wonder if @kindnug is able to post pictures of his Love Triangle pheno he found that he said he replaced his Triangle Clone with. He was under an agreement not to post pictures of his grow with his partner I think. I've been dying to see pictures of it so I know what to look for in my pack.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's my Love Triangle. I'm just waiting for her to herm on me, she doesn't like my soil mix 1 bit as you can see by the N-tox. She's still looking pretty good, and has a decent amount of bud on her for only being about 15 inches tall. Probably closer to 4 +weeks left.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure if the cuts are legit but looking like I can get a hold of a WIFI OG & Fire OG (Diablo OG cut) any suggestions on whether I should, and if so which? Keep in mind I'm already running a holy grail OG & a stinnkyyy Louie XIII OG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

rekoj0916 said:


> Not sure if the cuts are legit but looking like I can get a hold of a WIFI OG & Fire OG (Diablo OG cut) any suggestions on whether I should, and if so which? Keep in mind I'm already running a holy grail OG & a stinnkyyy Louie XIII OG.


It's all your preference bro. Seems like your an OG lover and if you are those OGs won't hurt to add to your stable. Wifi is coveted and as soon as those seeds are restock they're gone within minutes. Fire OG is loved too but more people like SFVOG and Ghost. Can't never have enough fire strains in the stable IMHO so grab them both and see what's worth keeping. Might be better than the OGs your running now


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I wonder if @kindnug is able to post pictures of his Love Triangle pheno he found that he said he replaced his Triangle Clone with. He was under an agreement not to post pictures of his grow with his partner I think. I've been dying to see pictures of it so I know what to look for in my pack.


I've gotten inot this discussion with him before. He said it was a better Yielder but it was mango tasting like green crack. And I belive. It was golden triangle not love. I could be wrong.

If you ask an og head, tk is the best bar none. And if you smoke a mango tasting joint and say it's og you will be laughed at.

It might be good to him, and if so, that's great. But I highly doubt it would replace the tk, the best of the best og's in all history of og's. 

Again, this is all specualtion. I just don't see it.


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2015)

rekoj0916 said:


> Not sure if the cuts are legit but looking like I can get a hold of a WIFI OG & Fire OG (Diablo OG cut) any suggestions on whether I should, and if so which? Keep in mind I'm already running a holy grail OG & a stinnkyyy Louie XIII OG.


remember wifi is a cross. You don't know what your going to get. If you get the legendary wifi 43 or something, other wise it's a crap shoot just like any seed pack.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've gotten inot this discussion with him before. He said it was a better Yielder but it was mango tasting like green crack. And I belive. It was golden triangle not love. I could be wrong.
> 
> If you ask an og head, tk is the best bar none. And if you smoke a mango tasting joint and say it's og you will be laughed at.
> 
> ...


all the triangle cuts and nugs i have smoked have been to bubbaish to beat the ghost in flavor. but in raw power it does the job IMHO.
GRANTED i turned down growing it in favor of ghost and sour d (cant have too many finiky cuts it get out of hand for me.


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> all the triangle cuts and nugs i have smoked have been to bubbaish to beat the ghost in flavor. but in raw power it does the job IMHO.
> GRANTED i turned down growing it in favor of ghost and sour d (cant have too many finiky cuts it get out of hand for me.


I would give up every cut and sell my soul to the devil for a cut of tk. 

A real tk cut anyway. There a bunch of s1 and fakes. I know cuz I've alreayd got hustled on it before. Makes me think yours is a fake also.

EOS says it's the best of the best. He's had them all. Describes it as ghost but more yeild, same smell, taste, and high but a couple notches up. If the og expert tells me this, I would have to believe him.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 9, 2015)

@Mr.Head cheers for the pics man, she looks great so far  
@kgp cheers for the suggestion, I should've just asked you to start with ha ha. @v.s one cheers man, will check out your suggestion too! 
Rock on peoples, hope you all find your holy grail, if you haven't already


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Mar 9, 2015)

Always wanted Louie or at least to try it. The single bean freeby never came up from CC special. Love to see pictures of her reko.
Nice stuff in here. Bad, that "the one" is just awesome.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> I would give up every cut and sell my soul to the devil for a cut of tk.
> 
> A real tk cut anyway. There a bunch of s1 and fakes. I know cuz I've alreayd got hustled on it before. Makes me think yours is a fake also.
> 
> EOS says it's the best of the best. He's had them all. Describes it as ghost but more yeild, same smell, taste, and high but a couple notches up. If the og expert tells me this, I would have to believe him.


i bet everything i got by now would be called a "fake " my TK had the "OG" problem i call it... the largest and nicest calaxes would spin into a LEAF!! if you let it go past 62 days . we called it heliocoptering.
all of the raskel og crosses (this is what i think is the REAL OG) did this to the max....

i have been running og's and ther crosses inmy stables since 2007 with the first raskel crosses. then a gift pf the real cut in 2009 but the triangle was not even talked about... i think the TK came later or is a better held cut of the ghost...
ghost that i got tops all of my og's but its not called og kush its just ghost og , raskels og, ect not kush .... the TK i belive came during the KUSH explosion of 2010 due to the album drop of the same name.. i could not keep my weed in stock .


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2015)

Tk dates back to the early 90s. It's thought to be the mother of og. Ghost cut was around 96. Soon after ghost was Tahoe, sfv, faceoff, Louie. Basically all the Cali strains. Now there's probably a hundred. Charlie sheen og, Diablo, abusive, high octane, true, skywalker, valley, loompas head band, true, bty, xxx, Diablo, poison, Mars, Jupiter, hells angel.. Umm that's all I can think of right now. Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

tokyo og was really good. super sticky.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Tk dates back to the early 90s. It's thought to be the mother of og. Ghost cut was around 96. Soon after ghost was Tahoe, sfv, faceoff, Louie. Basically all the Cali strains. Now there's probably a hundred. Charlie sheen og, Diablo, abusive, high octane, true, skywalker, valley, loompas head band, true, bty, xxx, Diablo, poison, Mars, Jupiter, hells angel.. Umm that's all I can think of right now. Lol


so this is all i have found that dates before 2009 its 2008 from 420mag

"I have been doing a little research on this strain and pretty much all i can come up with is that it is a kush x kush x thai cross hence the name and it is a pretty sought after strain resembling sfv kush dating back to 92. I have had a few samples on my own of this fine beauty and i was wondering if anyone else had any photos somewhere of this mysterious strain.






guess i needed to read up on this.from another thread: 
So it turns out that the Triangle Kush that is in Colorado is the cut of "Mr. Dank" Jeff who gave it to Scott from Rare Dankness.

He has had it since around 2000 and says its the 1980s South Beach Triangle Kush cut.

It smells like Orange OG Kush and is said to be the mother of OG Kush (Chem 91) and the white, as it shows characteristics of both.

I know someone who has the California Triangle Kush cut and it just seems like a really frosty OG relative, not much of an OG smell and not much resemblance to the white or Chem 91 imo. I believe the California TK to be an s1 or an imposter.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is my leeroy keeper pheno. I grew these and also love triangle. Im guessing the lee roy is closer to the real triangle kush, it stomped out the love triangle for sure. Perfect taste and potency is testing in the mid to upper 20s thc


----------



## kindnug (Mar 10, 2015)

A few of the Golden Triangle had mango/piney smells, but I never said the one I kept did.

7/11 females
2 had mostly earthy/ underlying pinesol smell+taste, the keeper has strong penetrating lemon pinesol smell+flavor. <~ 70 days, I prefer harvested @ 75

4 had the sweet mango/piney funk smells. <faster finish 60-65 days

I gave the keeper out to a few people, including the person who originally gave me TK.
I'm not growing either atm, but was told I could get them back later when needed.

new jobs are giving me very little time for myself anymore(16 hours/5 days + 8 on Saturday) , so I had to take a break from growing.

I don't have to quit burnin', but I barely have time for that anymore either...
One job will end mid-summer, so I should have time to retrieve clones, + get my own personal setup(NO partners!)

Life happens, I roll with it.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Mar 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's all your preference bro. Seems like your an OG lover and if you are those OGs won't hurt to add to your stable. Wifi is coveted and as soon as those seeds are restock they're gone within minutes. Fire OG is loved too but more people like SFVOG and Ghost. Can't never have enough fire strains in the stable IMHO so grab them both and see what's worth keeping. Might be better than the OGs your running now


Pressed for space or I would grab both! Might grab that WIFI and run it in the corner see how she does. Never ran the holy grail, the Louie is awesome though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

rekoj0916 said:


> Pressed for space or I would grab both! Might grab that WIFI and run it in the corner see how she does. Never ran the holy grail, the Louie is awesome though.


Lol I feel you bro. I would grab that one too since it's already been hunted and a nice pheno has been found plus the beans for that one is always outta stock cus it's fem and its a sought after cross. It's funny how people always talk about fems degrading the gene pool but nobody mentions about when we fall in love with something from a fem bean and cross very thing to it. Another member I know off a forum loves Louie with a passion.


----------



## kgp (Mar 10, 2015)

sfv swelling up. 20 days to go


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> sfv swelling up. 20 days to goView attachment 3369025


Gorgeous looking. 

I really gotta run Karma's Biker Kush and find a nice OG pheno. Been sitting on a pack for over a year. Think it's SFV X HA OG if I am not mistaken.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Gorgeous looking.
> 
> I really gotta run Karma's Biker Kush and find a nice OG pheno. Been sitting on a pack for over a year. Think it's SFV X HA OG if I am not mistaken.


Man you better run that. Karma has some of the best OG crosses out there. Their gear is always super frosty and I haven't hear many complaints

I'm running a SFVOG BX from Motarebel now hoping for something really good. This my first OG grow so hopefully something good comes from them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man you better run that. Karma has some of the best OG crosses out there. Their gear is always super frosty and I haven't hear many complaints
> 
> I'm running a SFVOG BX from Motarebel now hoping for something really good. This my first OG grow so hopefully something good comes from them.


I know man, it's one of the strains I most wanted to buy and I still haven't got a chance to run a plant to completion, I ended up chopping a couple of them down which really sucked but I had to shut down for a while. I gotta get em started again, and maybe order another pack. 

Soon, maybe 2-ish weeks, going to start a couple of the Karma Biker Kush and a couple of these https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds-limited-collection-91-krypt/prod_4134.html 

I'm sure you'll be able to find my pics around if I like the plants


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 11, 2015)

DHN Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac. Week 1.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I wish I had access to clones. I'm tempted to make a very long road trip to a BBQ or something.


What state you live in? If you don't want to say I understand.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've gotten inot this discussion with him before. He said it was a better Yielder but it was mango tasting like green crack. And I belive. It was golden triangle not love. I could be wrong.
> 
> If you ask an og head, tk is the best bar none. And if you smoke a mango tasting joint and say it's og you will be laughed at.
> 
> ...


Was the Green Crack a clone you had? I have only grown Green Crack from clone (Skunk #1 x Mazar), the original and it never has a mango taste or smell. Maybe a little citrus but its pretty dank smelling. I just got some Animal Cookies and they smell like fucking cookies not danky at all. First strain I've got that didn't have a bit of skunky smell.

Hmm I did read an article by CecilC saying it has a sickly sweet candy smell but I can only smell a faint citrus smell myself.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> What state you live in? If you don't want to say I understand.


Well I've given away that I buy stuff from fleet farm, so I can at least narrow it down the the four states they are in. IA, ND, MN, or WI.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> Well I've given away that I buy stuff from fleet farm, so I can at least narrow it down the the four states they are in. IA, ND, MN, or WI.


Take a trip to Michigan if you know someone with a medical card.

Did any of you see that Irelands Parliament accidentally legalized ecstasy and Crystal Meth.

http://www.ballerstatus.com/2015/03/10/oops-ireland-accidently-legalizes-ecstasy-crystal-meth/


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Take a trip to Michigan if you know someone with a medical card.
> 
> Did any of you see that Irelands Parliament accidentally legalized ecstasy and Crystal Meth.
> 
> http://www.ballerstatus.com/2015/03/10/oops-ireland-accidently-legalizes-ecstasy-crystal-meth/


I don't know anyone in MI. I know one person in CA and one person in CO. My aunt in CA and an old (not close) friend in CO. Aunt = Hell No. Old Friend = Risky (he is closer friends with family members I don't want to know), maybe via a mutual friend I trust more. 

I'm hoping more clones start showing up on the darkweb markets. I found one USA seller now, just stupid strains I don't want or can't even find info on. I really just want a few OGs for breeding, maybe a GSC.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I don't know anyone in MI. I know one person in CA and one person in CO. My aunt in CA and an old (not close) friend in CO. Aunt = Hell No. Old Friend = Risky (he is closer friends with family members I don't want to know), maybe via a mutual friend I trust more.
> 
> I'm hoping more clones start showing up on the darkweb markets. I found one USA seller now, just stupid strains I don't want or can't even find info on. I really just want a few OGs for breeding, maybe a GSC.


I live in Denver so its easy, not bragging. Before I moved to Denver I lived in SF and before SF I lived in Seattle but when I lived in Seattle it wasn't legal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Was the Green Crack a clone you had? I have only grown Green Crack from clone (Skunk #1 x Mazar), the original and it never has a mango taste or smell.


This was a Bodhi strain I bieleve, and the papa is Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres Dawg) which often times imparts a mango taste on the crosses.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 11, 2015)

Nevermind, stupid idea removed


----------



## rekoj0916 (Mar 11, 2015)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Always wanted Louie or at least to try it. The single bean freeby never came up from CC special. Love to see pictures of her reko.
> Nice stuff in here. Bad, that "the one" is just awesome.





Pepe le skunk said:


> Always wanted Louie or at least to try it. The single bean freeby never came up from CC special. Love to see pictures of her reko.
> Nice stuff in here. Bad, that "the one" is just awesome.


  
Really like the Louie, it reeks just right.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Was the Green Crack a clone you had? I have only grown Green Crack from clone (Skunk #1 x Mazar), the original and it never has a mango taste or smell. Maybe a little citrus but its pretty dank smelling. I just got some Animal Cookies and they smell like fucking cookies not danky at all. First strain I've got that didn't have a bit of skunky smell.
> 
> Hmm I did read an article by CecilC saying it has a sickly sweet candy smell but I can only smell a faint citrus smell myself.





st0wandgrow said:


> This was a Bodhi strain I bieleve, and the papa is Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres Dawg) which often times imparts a mango taste on the crosses.


From what I always heard about Green Crack has had the mango taste and smell. Never heard it smelling of tasting any different except now from you. Anybody else grow Green Crack before?


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 11, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I don't know anyone in MI


now I can't believe this is true...


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From what I always heard about Green Crack has had the mango taste and smell. Never heard it smelling of tasting any different except now from you. Anybody else grow Green Crack before?


I have only heard one description of Green Crack smelling of mango and that is the SickMeds version which is supposedly Green Crack x Green Crack. Not saying it couldn't but it is Skunk #1 x "Unknown Indica" aka Mazar and I have grown both out by themselves and never had a mango smelling pheno but like i said I'm not saying there isn't one. I have grown out green crack about 15 times and it is in my top favorite strains along with ChemDawg, Sour D, Lemon Larry OG, and Platinum OG.

Damn I wish I knew where this dispensary was http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=97269

oops didn't realize I could click on the dispensary name, its in San Diego.....damn it!!! Ah insult to injury its delivery only, the list of bud they have tests pretty high and is current, I gave away my blueberry headband beans and the BBHB they have tested very high, not that it is guaranteed that it would be that good if I grew it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 11, 2015)

I remember smoking green crack, but not much after that...


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I remember smoking green crack, but not much after that...


Ha! It is one of few strains that made me white out, it kicks you square in face hard and doesn't let up for about 20 minutes and then it plateaus


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ha! It is one of few strains that made me white out, it kicks you square in face hard and doesn't let up for about 20 minutes and then it plateaus



I would LOVE to grow it.

My BC Cheese from last year is a Skunk#1 cross too.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From what I always heard about Green Crack has had the mango taste and smell. Never heard it smelling of tasting any different except now from you. Anybody else grow Green Crack before?[/QUO
> I can't wait to run that Green Crack x Silver Mountain cross I got . Lotta Skunk #1 in those genetics


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I would LOVE to grow it.
> 
> My BC Cheese from last year is a Skunk#1 cross too.


You aren't in the bay area are you?


----------



## Soupsah (Mar 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From what I always heard about Green Crack has had the mango taste and smell. Never heard it smelling of tasting any different except now from you. Anybody else grow Green Crack before?


To me it smelled like green apple joli ranchers or green mangos. This was a while ago since I had it so I may be off. This is the clone only green Cush Aka green crack. If you do a search under my name with the word green crack you will see a pic that I put up.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> To me it smelled like green apple joli ranchers or green mangos. This was a while ago since I had it so I may be off. This is the clone only green Cush Aka green crack. If you do a search under my name with the word green crack you will see a pic that I put up.


I was just wondering if anybody else had grown or smoked it and had the mango flavor. Green apple Jolly Ranchers sounds so tasty. I eat them everyday at work so would love to have some flowers that's taste like em  would go hand in hand


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I was just wondering if anybody else had grown or smoked it and had the mango flavor. Green apple Jolly Ranchers sounds so tasty. I eat them everyday at work so would love to have some flowers that's taste like em  would go hand in hand


Wouldn't it tho lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You aren't in the bay area are you?


No, I'm not! I'm from MI.

I also have been wanting to run some Dumpster and Deathstar, gonna start asking around...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I was just wondering if anybody else had grown or smoked it and had the mango flavor. Green apple Jolly Ranchers sounds so tasty. I eat them everyday at work so would love to have some flowers that's taste like em  would go hand in hand


I just came back from the dispensary and the Dream Queen (aka Green Crack) that they had was very mango scented. Smelling it immediately brought to mind this thread, and the current conversation, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I just came back from the dispensary and the Dream Queen (aka Green Crack) that they had was very mango scented. Smelling it immediately brought to mind this thread, and the current conversation, so I thought I'd share.


Maybe my nose is fucked up because i grow the dream queen and never have noticed a mango smell but a I do notice a citrus smell, shit maybe I don't know what a mango smells like since I have never had one. I have a pic or two of the DQ/GC I have grown on this thread.

SickMeds Green Crack is purple, I grew it out once and it was the craziest purple bud I have ever seen so much so it didn't look real. The high was ok but nothing like the clone only.

As far as that jolly rancher tasting strain Lemon Larry OG smells just like Starburst almost makes you want to eat it right out of the jar.

This is the pic of DQ/GC I posted or at least one of them and some jared up cured DQ/GC:


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

Damn check out this tested Sour Diesel, I have seen a flower test this high.

http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=95595 and I have never seen a dispensary with this many strains. Wish I knew about this place when I lived in SF, me and wife use to take trips to Santa Cruz: http://cannacruz.com/menu


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I know man, it's one of the strains I most wanted to buy and I still haven't got a chance to run a plant to completion, I ended up chopping a couple of them down which really sucked but I had to shut down for a while. I gotta get em started again, and maybe order another pack.
> 
> Soon, maybe 2-ish weeks, going to start a couple of the Karma Biker Kush and a couple of these https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds-limited-collection-91-krypt/prod_4134.html
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to find my pics around if I like the plants


I have a few limited Karma beans of Biker Kush x Big Bud which are still waiting to be popped someday, also I have Big Bud x White Widow from female seeds but have yet to run those beans.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 12, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I just came back from the dispensary and the Dream Queen (aka Green Crack) that they had was very mango scented. Smelling it immediately brought to mind this thread, and the current conversation, so I thought I'd share.


I thought Green Crack was formerly known as Green Goblin?


----------



## COGrown (Mar 12, 2015)

The elite green crack clone when grown in any halfway decent way has a very strong mango nose that carries through to the taste. If it doesn't have at least the mango smell, then its not green crack, its a fake.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

The GC I grow is clone only and I can grow the shit out of it. GC is skunk #1 x an unknown indica (mazar), I'm sure people are making crosses with indicas other than Mazar.

If you look at Humboldt Seeds version against Riots version, and SickMeds has the only Purple Green Crack I have ever seen. they look totally different and the clone only looks totally different as well. Like I said mine has a citrus smell but I have never had a mango.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I thought Green Crack was formerly known as Green Goblin?


Nah it was known as Green Cush with a C instead of a K and Snoop supposedly coined it "Green Crack"


----------



## COGrown (Mar 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The GC I grow is clone only and I can grow the shit out of it. GC is skunk #1 x an unknown indica (mazar), I'm sure people are making crosses with indicas other than Mazar.


Clown shoes, bro.
Which shop did you get your fake ass cut from?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The elite green crack clone when grown in any halfway decent way has a very strong mango nose that carries through to the taste. If it doesn't have at least the mango smell, then its not green crack, its a fake.


This is the reason why I said what I said cus I've always heard Green Crack to have the mango smell and taste. When they straight DNA testing and getting the makeup of strains there will be no more fakes being passed of as real and everybody will know what's in everything. Lots of breeders are going to be HOT  LOL


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Clown shoes, bro.
> Which shop did you get your fake ass cut from?


I will be attending the cup next month and could use some assistance finding my way around town, ya dig? Let me know bro.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Clown shoes, bro.
> Which shop did you get your fake ass cut from?


Ah talking shit newbie, I get them from DHN and you Mr. expert? Do some research in stead of regurgitating the descriptions of what you read about a strain. You see my pic? It's straight up the real deal and I have been running it for years.

It definitely has a citrus smell but I have no idea about mangos. Have you ever grown skunk #1 or Mazar? I never talk shit and all of a sudden you come on this thread and let loose like you are the expert on all strains.

Really clown shoes? You must be some fake white wanna be. Put up or shut up.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah talking shit newbie, I get them from DHN and you Mr. expert? Do some research and just regurgitating the descriptions of what you read about a strain. You see my pic? It's straight up the real deal and I have been running it for years.


Chill out bro. No need to start conflict, light up.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> This is the reason why I said what I said cus I've always heard Green Crack to have the mango smell and taste. When they straight DNA testing and getting the makeup of strains there will be no more fakes being passed of as real and everybody will know what's in everything. Lots of breeders are going to be HOT  LOL


I agree. Hybrids are like urban legends they have multiple stories. There is even a Green Crack that is out of Ohio, which is were the original supposedly comes from accidentally made from CecilC and mrgreenbeans in Georgia would buy the shit out of it because they wouldn't let a clone loose and finally they did for $2500 and a Guy named Bunz sold some to Snoop Dogg who called it Green Crack and before it was called Green Cush with a C and not a K.

My Bad mrgreenbeanz isn't from Georgia, i don't know why that is in the story, i think maybe he was getting his GC by the elbow from Georgia.

And there is a strain of Green Crack that is Blue Dream x Space Queen


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Chill out bro. No need to start conflict, light up.


I'm not the one that started it I have always been cool and he comes on the thread and talks shit and I agree there is no need to start a conflict and that is the last I have to say about it.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 12, 2015)

I found out a few min ago josey wales confirmed DHNs gg4 cut as real.
@akhiymjames


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 12, 2015)

The green crack I smoked was out of Ohio.

From a pretty legit dude too. That's where I smoked my first dumpster too


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The green crack I smoked was out of Ohio.
> 
> From a pretty legit dude too. That's where I smoked my first dumpster too


That is what I'm saying is that it came from Ohio so you probably had the real deal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You must be some fake white wanna be.


LOL! "Wanna be"? What is it that us what guys "wanna be"?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! "Wanna be"? What is it that us what guys "wanna be"?


No not you or anybody else on this thread, i'm white but I don't go around saying stupid comments like "clown Shoes"


----------



## COGrown (Mar 12, 2015)

Got my green crack clone via the LA area in around 2008 or 2009. Kept it until I replaced it in my line up with the original Blue Dream clone in early 2010. I was only running four clones at the time. And the green crack was the weakest compared to the sour diesel, fort Collins cough, and ~2002 or 3 black domina. I have grown a couple shop clones since then, most have seemed like s1s or crosses, unless they have just lost vigor. Some still have the juicy mango taste. I've also grown green crack crosses from 3 different breeders post 2011 and found mango flavored green crack dominant plants in each of them.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> No not you or anybody else on this thread, i'm white but I don't go around saying stupid comments like "clown Shoes"


As in you are a one note joke that hasn't been funny for years? Plus its also a Kevin smith movie reference, which is kinda more white and nerdy than anything else. I don't know why we need to get into the semantics or bring race into things.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is a GG#4 clone that I would like to turn into a bonsai mother of sorts.



And here is my GG#4 reveg project, which will be out outside this season.



Rest of the garden right now...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The green crack I smoked was out of Ohio.
> 
> From a pretty legit dude too. That's where I smoked my first dumpster too


That's what I'm trying to get the Dumpster, Deathstar and Lemon G since I'm an Ohio native. That Lemon G is what I want the most. I haven't lived in Ohio for 8 years now so I never ran into Green Crack back then


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm trying to get the Dumpster, Deathstar and Lemon G since I'm an Ohio native. That Lemon G is what I want the most. I haven't lived in Ohio for 8 years now so I never ran into Green Crack back then


Me too!

I used to have a Deathstar seed somewhere that I found in some bud but I think I lost it...

I'm looking for Dumpster and Deathstar cuts.

Once I get some GG#4 clones ready they'll be traded for some the The White, Blue Dream, Strawberry Diesel, and maybe some pollen to chuck at some ladies!

This weekend I might be picking up some Ghost OG and GSC forum cut. And maybe some Dairy Queen too, I liked the smoke from that one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Me too!
> 
> I used to have a Deathstar seed somewhere that I found in some bud but I think I lost it...
> 
> ...


Hell yea me too bro. Those are must for me and when I get back home I'm gonna do some mad searching. Need the GG#4 too. The GSC cut I have is def not Forum I truly believe it's OGKB as I know what Forum looks like. I have a cut of Chernobyl too and that's looking very good. She's a candidate for a hydro run I'm gonna start soon. Been hearing good things about the Dairy Queen. What's the smoke like from that one taste and smell?


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dairy Queen. What's the smoke like from that one taste and smell?


Its very cheesy on the exhale, almost like a cheese aftertaste. 

Smooth smoke, but the guy I got it from had the jar labeled as 4months prior, so could have been from the cure.

Other than that, I have a hard time describing it, and I've never had the pleasure of smoking romulan either, so couldn't tell you if that carried over into DQ.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea me too bro. Those are must for me and when I get back home I'm gonna do some mad searching. Need the GG#4 too. The GSC cut I have is def not Forum I truly believe it's OGKB as I know what Forum looks like. I have a cut of Chernobyl too and that's looking very good. She's a candidate for a hydro run I'm gonna start soon. Been hearing good things about the Dairy Queen. What's the smoke like from that one taste and smell?


Imo, the Ogkb cut is the best one. But this is just from pics and descriptions


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Imo, the Ogkb cut is the best one. But this is just from pics and descriptions


Yea I think so too bro. OGKB stacks much better than Forum and you don't have to worry about her pollinating anything as her pollen is sterile. I'm hoping the cut I have is her and from the looks of it and comparing it to other pics I've seen and was given Im sure it is. Here she is as of today


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 13, 2015)

The GC I grow is extremely potent everytime and sometimes to strong for novices. I wasn't trying to bring race into it and didn't know it was a kevin smith movie quote. DHN is legit and every strain I have ran of theirs was nothing but spectacular.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 13, 2015)

For all on this thread i apologize for losing my cool. I am to old and to mature to let my emotions get the best of me. This thread is for sharing knowledge, experience, and the medicine we all love....cannabis


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

After looking at many OGKB pics on Instagram and seeing every single person reports how slow she vegges I can confirm its OGKB. The Chernobyl I have was same size started same way and she double size of OGKB. Saw reports of early topping can slow her down and I did top her early but only to get my main branch canopy going like I do with everything I grow. Hope fully she picks it up or she will be vegging for a very long time


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> After looking at many OGKB pics on Instagram and seeing every single person reports how slow she vegges I can confirm its OGKB. The Chernobyl I have was same size started same way and she double size of OGKB. Saw reports of early topping can slow her down and I did top her early but only to get my main branch canopy going like I do with everything I grow. Hope fully she picks it up or she will be vegging for a very long time


Ime, the slow veggers just need their time. For example, the kkool aid kush I have is rather slow. But when given the proper amount of veg time the yields increase exponentially. I believe the cookies is just like that. It was prolly better to just top it when you did, it should save sometime overall.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ime, the slow veggers just need their time. For example, the kkool aid kush I have is rather slow. But when given the proper amount of veg time the yields increase exponentially. I believe the cookies is just like that. It was prolly better to just top it when you did, it should save sometime overall.


You right bro. I'm in no rush with her at all. She will veg as long as I need her too till she get to wear she takes off. I always top as early as I can that way I can get my canopy started early. She's as healthy as can be so no complaints at all just a lil slow but that's nothing I can deal with I'm very patient


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> After looking at many OGKB pics on Instagram and seeing every single person reports how slow she vegges I can confirm its OGKB. The Chernobyl I have was same size started same way and she double size of OGKB. Saw reports of early topping can slow her down and I did top her early but only to get my main branch canopy going like I do with everything I grow. Hope fully she picks it up or she will be vegging for a very long time


Have you grown chernobyl before? If not you will be in for a surprise of the frost monster, not the biggest yielder but makes up in smell, flavor, potency, and looks. It is one of my favorites but I have been smoking it so much as I have about a qp of it now that I have built a tolerance to it but my friends are always up for a free sample.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have you grown chernobyl before? If not you will be in for a surprise of the frost monster, not the biggest yielder but makes up in smell, flavor, potency, and looks. It is one of my favorites but I have been smoking it so much as I have about a qp of it now that I have built a tolerance to it but my friends are always up for a free sample.


Never grown it bro but I can tell its gonna be nice. The nodes aren't super stacked so I can tell she's not gonna be a major yielder but I never look for that in plants that's just a bonus to me. I've seen how frosty they can get so its gonna be interesting to see. Chernobyl is really looking like a candidate for my hydro beast run. By the way she's growing she's gonna love it. I can see the XL working on her now making her huge in a weeks time. Man gotta get that system going again soon


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys ,
How can I "save" clone only genetics in seed form?
I've heard and read several opinions from CS S1 fem seeds to bx-ing with a stable male of similar lineage.
Who has done these crosses and what were your experiences with the beans you made?
Thanks


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi guys ,
> How can I "save" clone only genetics in seed form?
> I've heard and read several opinions from CS S1 fem seeds to bx-ing with a stable male of similar lineage.
> Who has done these crosses and what were your experiences with the beans you made?
> Thanks


Shoot me an email... I have done CS seed runs 4 or 5 times now with great success


----------



## kgp (Mar 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi guys ,
> How can I "save" clone only genetics in seed form?
> I've heard and read several opinions from CS S1 fem seeds to bx-ing with a stable male of similar lineage.
> Who has done these crosses and what were your experiences with the beans you made?
> Thanks


It will all depend how homogeneous the mother is. If she is not you won't even be close.. You will never find a replica even if the plant is homogeneous. Maybe something that resembles the mother. If youre trying it with a polyhybrid your wasting your time.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> It will all depend how homogeneous the mother is. If she is not you won't even be close.. You will never find a replica even if the plant is homogeneous. Maybe something that resembles the mother. If youre trying it with a polyhybrid your wasting your time.


Kgp , what do you suggest for my grape ape?


----------



## kgp (Mar 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Kgp , what do you suggest for my grape ape?


Do you have to get rid of it soon? Is that why you're prepping to try and save the genetics?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi guys ,
> How can I "save" clone only genetics in seed form?
> I've heard and read several opinions from CS S1 fem seeds to bx-ing with a stable male of similar lineage.
> Who has done these crosses and what were your experiences with the beans you made?
> Thanks


I haven't but breeders do it all the time. Like kgp said if the mother ain't homogenous then it's not gonna work. BXing can work tho as it's been done with a few phenos but I think you have to have some luck cus you don't see many of the BXs coming out exactly like the mom. C99 is one I know that was done there's a couple others on third and fourth BX but it's hard to do cus if it wasn't all the elites would already be in seed form and not just from being crossed to the prized male/s


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> Do you have to get rid of it soon? Is that why you're prepping to try and save the genetics?


No , but if I get something good I want to keep , but don't want to keep running it , I'd like to preserve the genetics for later down the line to cross with or run again.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't but breeders do it all the time. Like kgp said if the mother ain't homogenous then it's not gonna work. BXing can work tho as it's been done with a few phenos but I think you have to have some luck cus you don't see many of the BXs coming out exactly like the mom. C99 is one I know that was done there's a couple others on third and fourth BX but it's hard to do cus if it wasn't all the elites would already be in seed form and not just from being crossed to the prized male/s


That's the bad thing bout clone only , there no male to BX with.
I would have to CS one of the S1 pheno to breed back to the mother , since no real father exists.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> That's the bad thing bout clone only , there no male to BX with.
> I would have to CS one of the S1 pheno to breed back to the mother , since no real father exists.


Stress the fem and make her hermy, thus creating the pollen and then pollinate your fems thus getting beans from the clone only.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 15, 2015)

The Platinum OG I got the other day well I vaped some last night and for the fourth time in my life I whited out shit almost passed out and i had taken a klonopin an hour before but like usual I ate a brownie to bring my blood sugar back up and after about 20 minutes I was fine but until then I had to park it on the couch and put on pandora to calm myself.

Whoever grew this POG strain knew what they were doing or just got lucky, i only wish I had bought more. It tested at 23.5 so it was top notch.

Some tangie amber tested at 85%, extremely strong:


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> That's the bad thing bout clone only , there no male to BX with.
> I would have to CS one of the S1 pheno to breed back to the mother , since no real father exists.


Grape Ape = Afghani x Skunk #1

Skunk #1 is supposedly the father of Grape Ape. So if you're going to do some back crossing, some Afghani, or Skunk #1, would make suitable studs for your little grape vixen.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Grape Ape = Afghani x Skunk #1
> 
> Skunk #1 is supposedly the father of Grape Ape. So if you're going to do some back crossing, some Afghani, or Skunk #1, would make suitable studs for your little grape vixen.


Great , thanks. So I'll try and find a good landrace afghnai male to cross with.
Thanks


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 16, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Great , thanks. So I'll try and find a good landrace afghnai male to cross with.
> Thanks


I approve this message.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 16, 2015)

Grape Ape = Mendo Purp x Skunk x Afghani....if I'm not completely stoned.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hope everyone one is good! We made it to Oregon last week and I have been securing work and now working on a place. I have all my clone onlys siting with a friend and will be getting my cuts as soon as I can get a house. I had some clones of them but between my cat and the mailman not many made the trip. Good thing I took my moms to my buddy. I will get anything I promised out as soon as I can it has been crazy the past few weeks


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

My DHN Chem Dog 4:
 
10 weeks, 1 week then timber she goes. Well all of them, this is just a bid site, has huge buds.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Grape Ape = Mendo Purp x Skunk x Afghani....if I'm not completely stoned.


Yep that is what Apothecary Genetics use

Barney's Farm Grape Ape is: Grandaddy Grape x Skunk #1


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My DHN Chem Dog 4:
> View attachment 3373462
> 10 weeks, 1 week then timber she goes. Well all of them, this is just a bid site, has huge buds.


What dose she smell like?


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My DHN Chem Dog 4:
> View attachment 3373462
> 10 weeks, 1 week then timber she goes. Well all of them, this is just a bid site, has huge buds.


Looks like chem to me!


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> What dose she smell like?


I've only grow he d-cut but it's feet, rotten fruit, and skunk. Lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> What dose she smell like?


this has a harsh petrol smell along with a strong skunk smell. I'm not looking forward to the trim although it will be easy since the buds are so damn big but I know it is going to stink my house up and piss my wife off. the Chem D can't take as much light as the DQ/GC so the main cola has some heat stress and got a bit bleached from to much light but the DQ/GC looks amazing as always, I paid more attention to the GC's smell since the talk of mango's and the GC's do have a fruit smell but like I said I have never had a mango, don't really like fruit except banana's and oranges but rarely eat them. Does a mango smell kind of like an orange?

I just looked at pics of mango's and it looks like a melon type crossed with an apple with the consistency of a pineapple, the chem d over powers the DQ/GC big time. Looks good though.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

this is the DQ/GC, didn't top them due to lack of room I kept it tight and trimmed and it is the first time I have had DQ/GC have a huge long middle cola. This DQ/GC packed on the frost and so did the chem d, I swear liquid and dry kool bloom does the trick for pushing them to flower to the max.



Can't wait to cure and try the Chem Dog 4, the other chem I had was the '91 and it was potent as shit one of the few that made me white out. The only strains that made me white out has been Dream Queen/Green Crack, Chem '91, Platinum OG, and Lemon Larry OG.

And of course some Blue Dream wax.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Does a mango smell kind of like an orange?


Imagine that you walked into a hotel room right after some oranges, and grapefruit, just finished gang banging a peach. Now take a deep breath, that's kinda what mango smells like.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Imagine that you walked into a hotel room right after some oranges, and grapefruit, just finished gang banging a peach. Now take a deep breath, that's kinda what mango smells like.


nice description man, I will have to wait for it to cure due to the chem 4 overpowering the DQ/GC smell.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

@akhiymjames how is the Chernobyl doing?

@gitarre10000 I think you said you are growing the purple cadillac, I love the pic of the dark purple almost black nug on the DHN website, it is one of the best nug pics I have seen.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 16, 2015)

Some of you were talking about TK and a couple other strains that some would love to run like Louie. The one I really really want to run is Durban Poison being the sativa lover I am but I have heard it is a hard one to grow and i would love to get that licorice smell and taste it has.

Can't do the DP justice indoors she is a true heirloom strain 100% sativa



This is what I'm talking about http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=99579


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @akhiymjames how is the Chernobyl doing?
> 
> @gitarre10000 I think you said you are growing the purple cadillac, I love the pic of the dark purple almost black nug on the DHN website, it is one of the best nug pics I have seen.


Chernobyl is doing great bro very vigorous. She gets bigger by the day. Won't be long before I'll br taking some clones and flipping her. She def is sativa dom and I love it cus I'm a true sativa man myself. I throw a pic up of her and the OGKB GSC


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

@mdjenks here they are as of this morning

*OGKB GSC 5 weeks ago*
 
*OGKB GSC* *today
 *


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

@mdjenks 

*Chernobyl 5 weeks ago
 
Chernobyl today
 *


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone know about Nebu's black Russian cut?


----------



## kgp (Mar 17, 2015)

13 days to go. SFV OG


----------



## Joedank (Mar 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone know about Nebu's black Russian cut?


user somablaze (RIP) brought that cut to the world as i understand it . i was a user on overgrow in college watching that thread with great intrest!! it was airy weed but sooooooooooo purple

sour d at 50 days in the solar ghouse


----------



## kgp (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone know about Nebu's black Russian cut?





Joedank said:


> user somablaze (RIP) brought that cut to the world as i understand it . i was a user on overgrow in college watching that thread with great intrest!! it was airy weed but sooooooooooo purple
> 
> sour d at 50 days in the solar ghouse


The most sought after purple line from what I've read about it. Very potent purple indica; I know Riot breeds with a male from the line and has a cross called Black Cherry Russian. Don't know of any others but I would like to try it myself


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @mdjenks
> 
> *Chernobyl 5 weeks ago
> View attachment 3374014
> ...


Nice job man, looks very healthy! Do you grow organic? I don't but people that do swear by it in every aspect as in look, smell, flavor, high but I have had organic and of course my hydro and honestly I can't tell a difference just like flushing I can't tell a difference. I mean once the plant has soaked up the nutes you can't flush it out of the plant.

I do have respect for organic growers, it seems as though it would be harder to have a good run going 100% organic.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3374360


Man that SFV is a frosty bitch. You have grown her out before right? How is the taste and the high? Is it a typical OG taste and smell?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Nice job man, looks very healthy! Do you grow organic? I don't but people that do swear by it in every aspect as in look, smell, flavor, high but I have had organic and of course my hydro and honestly I can't tell a difference just like flushing I can't tell a difference. I mean once the plant has soaked up the nutes you can't flush it out of the plant.
> 
> I do have respect for organic growers, it seems as though it would be harder to have a good run going 100% organic.


Appreciate the love bro. Yes I do grow organic and I do hydro too. Good proper organic buds taste better than hydro. It's almost as natural your gonna get so its brings out a lil more flavor and smell. Hydro if you don't get salt buildup then it's no need to flush. But I still flush even tho I don't get any salt build up really but it allows the plant to use the stored up nutes in the leaves gets that fade and beautiful colors. Even when growing organic you really can't flush cus your not gonna make all the amendments come out the soil. But if hydro isn't grown properly and not flushed you can taste the difference.

My first hydro run I had the wrong pots and had major salt buildup and stunted the plant tremendously and when I harvested the buds taste horrible. All my fault tho but that was corrected with the right pots but if you grown both and can taste many flavors in weed then you can tell the different from hydro and organic cus Organics has the earthy flavor like all vegetables and stuff grown in dirt. Then grow the same stuff in hydro won't taste much difference but that dirt earth flavor. It's hard to explain. Organic is much easier as if you have the medium dialed in right only thing you need to do is add water no need to ph check ppms make sure you add the right amount of nutes none of that but if soil isn't right it will take much longer to get back as hydro you flush and hours later you see results. I'll continue to grow both but hydro takes a lil more monitoring and that why I cant grow hydro completely as I just can't watch it as I would like to. One of two hydro plants I can do


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 17, 2015)

Picked up some clones tonight...

One each of OG Purple Kush, Dairy Queen, Bruce Banner #3 (my bb3 is growing slowly so I got another), and GSC forum cut.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @mdjenks here they are as of this morning
> 
> *OGKB GSC 5 weeks ago*
> View attachment 3374011
> ...


_Let me gaze into my crystal ball, ah yes, I can see your future now..._
Oh, wait, I'm just high, and staring into my flowering tent, never mind that crystal ball bullshit.
Here's the same cut of GSC in flower, _yes, yes, your future is looking bright indeed._
Get away from my keyboard, and give me your tears, gypsy woman.


----------



## kgp (Mar 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man that SFV is a frosty bitch. You have grown her out before right? How is the taste and the high? Is it a typical OG taste and smell?


Thanks and yes, j have ran her several times now. Each time it seems to be getting better. I think I have found a secret ingredient. It is very typical og smell. Maybe a little extra lemon, where the ghost is very similar with a little extra fuel.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thanks and yes, j have ran her several times now. Each time it seems to be getting better. I think I have found a secret ingredient. It is very typical og smell. Maybe a little extra lemon, where the ghost is very similar with a little extra fuel.



I wanted that ghost cut, but my friends were out...

Maybe next time...


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I wanted that ghost cut, but my friends were out...
> 
> Maybe next time...


I would pay for a legit ghost or uk cheese. Hope I can find one in CO.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Picked up some clones tonight...
> 
> One each of OG Purple Kush, Dairy Queen, Bruce Banner #3 (my bb3 is growing slowly so I got another), and GSC forum cut.
> 
> View attachment 3374435


Is the BB#3 the biggest plant the one you already had? If so looks like it's ready a transplant


shishkaboy said:


> I would pay for a legit ghost or uk cheese. Hope I can find one in CO.


You should be able to find Ghost that's one that's pretty shared. UK Cheese iono that may be a tough one. I onky want a few more elites GG#4, a real OG no major preference, Sour D, Cherry Pie, Deathstar, Dumpster and Lemon G.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is the BB#3 the biggest plant the one you already had? If so looks like it's ready a transplant
> 
> 
> You should be able to find Ghost that's one that's pretty shared. UK Cheese iono that may be a tough one. I onky want a few more elites GG#4, a real OG no major preference, Sour D, Cherry Pie, Deathstar, Dumpster and Lemon G.


Lemon G? I dont know of that one. 
The "dour" I run is RP sour d. Not the original but got that funk and taste. All the reports I have heard on it said it sucked, so I guess I just got lucky. Its yours if you want it.
  

I also have access to a Lemon Og from DNA, just gotta go pick up the clone. I have been hesitating because I have the dog and the kool aid as my kushes.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is the BB#3 the biggest plant the one you already had? If so looks like it's ready a transplant
> 
> 
> You should be able to find Ghost that's one that's pretty shared. UK Cheese iono that may be a tough one. I onky want a few more elites GG#4, a real OG no major preference, Sour D, Cherry Pie, Deathstar, Dumpster and Lemon G.



A guy about three houses down from me has Sour Diesel, that's where the glue gets that branch/bud structure IMO 

And we're basically looking for similar strains, you and I. 

For now I have all the clone only strains that I need to keep me busy for months... I'll keep an eye out for CP, Deathstar and Dumpster. And that ghost OG too... And that white fire...

Also, my friends turned me on to some places in my state that sell local genetics. I'm going to look into that for sure.

I just bought a cheap tent to veg in, and I'm also going to be vegging in my flower tent for a few weeks. All the ones that will be flipped in the next month are going into the flower tent to veg. All the rest are going into the veg tent and I will be popping about 10seeds or so in the next month. And taking clones with my new aero cloner


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Lemon G? I dont know of that one.
> The "dour" I run is RP sour d. Not the original but got that funk and taste. All the reports I have heard on it said it sucked, so I guess I just got lucky. Its yours if you want it.
> View attachment 3374786 View attachment 3374787
> 
> I also have access to a Lemon Og from DNA, just gotta go pick up the clone. I have been hesitating because I have the dog and the kool aid as my kushes.


Lemon G13. It's one of the Ohio legends along with Deathstar and Dumpster. A few breeders breed with and I've heard some excellent results from these crosees but I only want the clone of that but SinCity is using it with this round of testing with the SourJack male. Looking very promising so I may grab those to see what I can get.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> A guy about three houses down from me has Sour Diesel, that's where the glue gets that branch/bud structure IMO
> 
> And we're basically looking for similar strains, you and I.
> 
> ...


You are def right about GG#4 getting her structure from Sour D as she has it in her on both sides from Sour Dubb and Chocolate Diesel. That's why I'm anxious about the Silverback Jack I'm testung for SinCity with the SourJack male. Sour Diesel through and through so it should be a very sour type cross. 

I would love to try something local but don't know anybody with anything that's making a buzz and not the norm.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> _Let me gaze into my crystal ball, ah yes, I can see your future now..._
> Oh, wait, I'm just high, and staring into my flowering tent, never mind that crystal ball bullshit.
> Here's the same cut of GSC in flower, _yes, yes, your future is looking bright indeed._
> Get away from my keyboard, and give me your tears, gypsy woman.
> ...


Great, Great, Great high def color photos. What kind of camera did you use? They look like pics out of a cannabis book or high times, very professional looking, good job man!!!

Let me guess the camera, a GE digital Camera? Is it a DSLR?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro. Yes I do grow organic and I do hydro too. Good proper organic buds taste better than hydro. It's almost as natural your gonna get so its brings out a lil more flavor and smell. Hydro if you don't get salt buildup then it's no need to flush. But I still flush even tho I don't get any salt build up really but it allows the plant to use the stored up nutes in the leaves gets that fade and beautiful colors. Even when growing organic you really can't flush cus your not gonna make all the amendments come out the soil. But if hydro isn't grown properly and not flushed you can taste the difference.
> 
> My first hydro run I had the wrong pots and had major salt buildup and stunted the plant tremendously and when I harvested the buds taste horrible. All my fault tho but that was corrected with the right pots but if you grown both and can taste many flavors in weed then you can tell the different from hydro and organic cus Organics has the earthy flavor like all vegetables and stuff grown in dirt. Then grow the same stuff in hydro won't taste much difference but that dirt earth flavor. It's hard to explain. Organic is much easier as if you have the medium dialed in right only thing you need to do is add water no need to ph check ppms make sure you add the right amount of nutes none of that but if soil isn't right it will take much longer to get back as hydro you flush and hours later you see results. I'll continue to grow both but hydro takes a lil more monitoring and that why I cant grow hydro completely as I just can't watch it as I would like to. One of two hydro plants I can do


Yeah with hydro it is almost a science but once you get use to it and the technique you are using, I use ebb n flow but started with deep water culture. I have never used soil. I have a very technical setup with cameras and ph/ppm meters that stay in the water and I can check everything on my phone and get alerts if the temp gets to high or low and same with the humidity, well not alerts from humidity but I can check the percentage. Its nice to be across town and be able to see my ladies on my phone making sure they are ok. For me now its like second nature and I use the lucas method with a bit of H2O2 and liquid and dry kool bloom so it is really simple and I would recommend any beginner hydro user to use the lucas method, it is retard proof as long as you have good ppm/ph meters and change out your water often and use Reverse Osmosis or distilled water. I use the distilled water and I get no salt build up in fact distilled water is also what you want to use with a clothes iron so you don't get the salt build up on the bottom of the iron.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> _Let me gaze into my crystal ball, ah yes, I can see your future now..._
> Oh, wait, I'm just high, and staring into my flowering tent, never mind that crystal ball bullshit.
> Here's the same cut of GSC in flower, _yes, yes, your future is looking bright indeed._
> Get away from my keyboard, and give me your tears, gypsy woman.
> ...


You can tell its def not Forum but Platinum GSC is very similar to OGKB so it's a lil hard to tell the difference till they flower. Def OGKB from all the pics I've seen. Makes me look forward to this lady fareal. She's super frosty in veg!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You are def right about GG#4 getting her structure from Sour D as she has it in her on both sides from Sour Dubb and Chocolate Diesel. That's why I'm anxious about the Silverback Jack I'm testung for SinCity with the SourJack male. Sour Diesel through and through so it should be a very sour type cross.
> 
> I would love to try something local but don't know anybody with anything that's making a buzz and not the norm.


Sounds beast, I like the Sour D a lot.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 18, 2015)

Most may already know this especially if you are a hydro grower:

Distilled Water. This is water that has first been turned into steam so that all of its impurities are left behind. Then through condensation, it is turned back into pure water. It is the only pure water. The only water free from all contamination. Distilled water may well be considered the only pure water on earth. 

Water is so valuable to the entire system of the human body that it is wise to use only the Best. Use pure steam distilled water for health and well being.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds beast, I like the Sour D a lot.


I love to vape Sour D as I don't smoke herb anymore but when I got some cuts from DHN to run along side my Chem Dog 4 but they were way to bushy for the room I have so I put them out on the street for, hopefully, someone to get and grow.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I love to vape Sour D as I don't smoke herb anymore but when I got some cuts from DHN to run along side my Chem Dog 4 but they were way to bushy for the room I have so I put them out on the street for, hopefully, someone to get and grow.


was that chem 4 really stinky or low odor compared to your other plants?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Some of you were talking about TK and a couple other strains that some would love to run like Louie. The one I really really want to run is Durban Poison being the sativa lover I am but I have heard it is a hard one to grow and i would love to get that licorice smell and taste it has.
> 
> Can't do the DP justice indoors she is a true heirloom strain 100% sativa
> 
> ...


the local colorado cut of durban does great indoors.... i ran it a bunch and love the crosses it makes . so fruity.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is the BB#3 the biggest plant the one you already had? If so looks like it's ready a transplant



Yup that big one is BB#3.

I have a rooted clone transplanted but it hasn't grown in a week, so I got another.


The BB#3 (the big one) and the rest of the new clones I'm letting acclimate to my temps and lights and light cycle before I transplant up. 

I pulled the BB#3 out to examine roots and she'd be fine for another week or so. Looks like they just took a massive clones I guess... No complaints, its alive lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 18, 2015)

Kool Aid @51
 
The color starts coming through now, from the undersides of the sugar leaves.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Great, Great, Great high def color photos. What kind of camera did you use? They look like pics out of a cannabis book or high times, very professional looking, good job man!!!
> 
> Let me guess the camera, a GE digital Camera? Is it a DSLR?


I just have a shitty point and shoot. The key to good photography is good lighting. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 18, 2015)

Damn this thread! It is like watching porn, seeing all of these gorgeous sluts who are great at what they do and just keep getting passed around over and over again.... And im stuck behind my computer screen jerking off....






I am envious! Been wanting GSC and an OG for a loooooonnnnnggggh time now


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> was that chem 4 really stinky or low odor compared to your other plants?


Extremely stinky, I have a few days until I chop them.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> A guy about three houses down from me has Sour Diesel, that's where the glue gets that branch/bud structure IMO
> 
> And we're basically looking for similar strains, you and I.
> 
> ...


Just got my 4/20 tickets and I have seen some claims of deathstar as well as a few others mentioned here. I am gonna try and find that deathstar based on you and @akhiymjames recommendations.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Just got my 4/20 tickets and I have seen some claims of deathstar as well as a few others mentioned here. I am gonna try and find that deathstar based on you and @akhiymjames recommendations.



Do it!

I remember being blown away the first time I smoked it.

Been on the hunt ever since, about 5-6yrs now...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do it!
> 
> I remember being blown away the first time I smoked it.
> 
> Been on the hunt ever since, about 5-6yrs now...


Genotype A in Ann Arbor has it on their menu often


----------



## kgp (Mar 20, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do it!
> 
> I remember being blown away the first time I smoked it.
> 
> Been on the hunt ever since, about 5-6yrs now...


I've smoked it but damn that shit is too much for me. It was like drinking a huge dose of NyQuil.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've smoked it but damn that shit is too much for me. It was like drinking a huge dose of NyQuil.


That's one of the reason why I want it for that knockout stone. Got insomnia and I need it


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like the hotel I am staying at is really close to the dispensary that is entering Deathstar in the 4/20 cup. I get to personally try it now that they have the freedom trail.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah with hydro it is almost a science


It doesn't have to be.  A beginner can be successful on a small scale the first time out.

I started a few years ago with a 6 container GH Emily's Garden dwc system under a 400 watt MH in a 2 x 3 ft closet, using the nutrients and schedule provided. Changed the reservoir once a week, and had +7 zips total of 2 different Dinafem strains in 12 weeks. [ even then I knew there must be better smoke available than critical + ]

That is not in any way intended to demean what sounds like your extremely cool setup.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It doesn't have to be.  A beginner can be successful on a small scale the first time out.
> 
> I started a few years ago with a 6 container GH Emily's Garden dwc system under a 400 watt MH in a 2 x 3 ft closet, using the nutrients and schedule provided. Changed the reservoir once a week, and had +7 zips total of 2 different Dinafem strains in 12 weeks. [ even then I knew there must be better smoke available than critical + ]
> 
> That is not in any way intended to demean what sounds like your extremely cool setup.


yeah but you have to have some knowledge before you start like how much nutes to use per water, knowing about ppm's and ph, lighting, water temp, etc. It isn't easy for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's one of the reason why I want it for that knockout stone. Got insomnia and I need it


Hell I have been looking for a strain for that my self. I smoked some northern lights in Amsterdam once that did it and that is the only one to ever work like that.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 20, 2015)

My BC Cheese from last year would knock me out too.

I could only smoke that one at night, shortly before bed. 

I would find myself nodding off doing things, until I saved that strain for the nighttime.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I have been looking for a strain for that my self. I smoked some northern lights in Amsterdam once that did it and that is the only one to ever work like that.


Mazar is 100% indica and it always helped me sleep, hardcore couch lock. Nothing like some old school indica to kick you down right.

this might help you man: http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/09/05/best-marijuana-strains-for-insomnia/

http://blog.seattlepi.com/marijuana/2013/10/01/15-marijuana-strains-good-for-battling-insomnia/#16462101=9

The platinum OG I have helps me sleep very well, that is why I now smoke it in the evening while watching a movie. Just last night I was watching Interstellar and before I started the movie I vaped a bowl of POG and fell asleep in the middle of the movie and I have been diagnosed with insomnia due to PTSD. I usually sleep maybe 2 hours a night with no meds but with the help of herb I can get a good 4-5 hours of sleep with out waking up sweating from nightmares.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I have been looking for a strain for that my self. I smoked some northern lights in Amsterdam once that did it and that is the only one to ever work like that.


that deathstar is a knockout for sure . got a few choice nugs in the dank vault. i reach for the kief fromtrim of it when i gotta be out... got my cut from digital steve from ohio out near the clinics wharehouse...)he claims he "gave" the deathstar to swerve by accident)
the clinic deserves a shot in ANYONES PIPE .to taste legit cuts of clone onlys . head grower has been sourceing for years (as well as the GM ryan) last time i was there the tange and yeti live resin(greendot) was the hot shit (for good reason if thats your jam) . ran that tange and she was good but orange kush is only ok in my sfv (those terpines only show there face in the sfv i got when she is hella stressed) when happy the pineenol and liminool come out (spelling?)


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that deathstar is a knockout for sure . got a few choice nugs in the dank vault. i reach for the kief fromtrim of it when i gotta be out... got my cut from digital steve from ohio out near the clinics wharehouse...)he claims he "gave" the deathstar to swerve by accident)
> the clinic deserves a shot in ANYONES PIPE .to taste legit cuts of clone onlys . head grower has been sourceing for years (as well as the GM ryan) last time i was there the tange and yeti live resin(greendot) was the hot shit (for good reason if thats your jam) . ran that tange and she was good but orange kush is only ok in my sfv (those terpines only show there face in the sfv i got when she is hella stressed) when happy the pineenol and liminool come out (spelling?)


I think I found the clinic, seems like they have the ghost og also. I will have to sample that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah but you have to have some knowledge before you start like how much nutes to use per water, knowing about ppm's and ph, lighting, water temp, etc. It isn't easy for sure.


It actually was - just followed the directions that came with the unit, including the nutes schedule. Easy peasy.

I know nothing about ppms, and all I've observed about water temps is that only a very cold winter seems to affect it at all.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 21, 2015)

Grape Ape


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Grape Ape
> View attachment 3376874
> View attachment 3376873


Looks nice and almost done! I can't wait to grow it great job.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Grape Ape
> View attachment 3376874
> View attachment 3376873


how long does she run? nice looker!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I have been looking for a strain for that my self. I smoked some northern lights in Amsterdam once that did it and that is the only one to ever work like that.



If I get my mitts on any I'll get in touch.

Or any others that fit the description.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

Deathstar


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Deathstar


So lucky. Oh how I would love to have this amazing lady. Terpine goddess!!!


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So lucky. Oh how I would love to have this amazing lady. Terpine goddess!!!


throws nanas in all types of systems.... strange flavor... huge resin glands but not a crowd pleaser IMO.
those pics are from my journal of 2010 or so click on it an you can see the post i made if you care...
i used to love her but its all sour and ghost now...


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 21, 2015)

@Joedank 
Her trich heads look larger than average, would you say this also?
Looks like a really good yielder too!!!
Edit: I see you answered my question above. Every fat head trich strain I had popped, were all highly potent.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how long does she run? nice looker!


Thank you, she just started week eight, and I'll be harvesting her next week.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It actually was - just followed the directions that came with the unit, including the nutes schedule. Easy peasy.
> 
> I know nothing about ppms, and all I've observed about water temps is that only a very cold winter seems to affect it at all.


Not saying you're lying but I find it hard to believe especially having no ppm/ph meter. If the water gets below 60 your plants are probably dead and if it gets above 70 probably the same results. 65 degree F is optimal for the plants roots to take in the nutes. PPM's is parts per million. when your ladies are just starting out they don't need any nutes for about 10 days and then just a little like around 250 ppm's, now when they are mature they can take up to 1400 ppm's depending on the strain. And a PH meter is a must for hydro, if your PH range is to high or to low you are screwed, you want it as close to 6.5 as possible, and if you are smart you will always use distilled or reverse osmosis water. So I find it kind of hard to run hydro with no knowledge of ppm's otherwise you would be way underfeeding the plants or way over feeding the plants. Those hydro units and the nutes/instructions are garbage, once you know what you are doing or you know some one that does like i did you build a custom unit. Hydro is by far the easiest way to kill a plant and once you f' up you have a very small window to correct it.

I'm guessing you had a timer for your lights already and your water pump unless you were doing deep water culture then it would be an air ring constantly blowing air into the roots that are soaked in nutrient rich water.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 21, 2015)

@mdjenks 
Not trying to shit on what youre saying bc youre 1000% right about everything youre saying. That being said, pot is a weed, a hardyone at that.

Ive grown dwc with 88degree resevoirs @ 200-600 ppm full cycle, ph rarely monitored. Sure yield probably suffers, and i deffffinitely should have gotten rot/hypoxic root zone, etc but nothing happend and the plants took off. I have totally done hydro grows without a meter or very much knowlege of the "holy hydro numbers"


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 21, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> @mdjenks
> Not trying to shit on what youre saying bc youre 1000% right about everything youre saying. That being said, pot is a weed, a hardyone at that.
> 
> Ive grown dwc with 88degree resevoirs @ 200-600 ppm full cycle, ph rarely monitored. Sure yield probably suffers, and i deffffinitely should have gotten rot/hypoxic root zone, etc but nothing happend and the plants took off. I have totally done hydro grows without a meter or very much knowlege of the "holy hydro numbers"


my first grow was in DWC and it was BCN Diesel, I got the the flora bloom and flora micro (lucas formula) mixed up but the BCN Diesel took it extremely well and I was using tap water. The BCN ladies grew out to completion so I thought it was all good and didn't realize my mistake until I did a run of AK-47 and killed all of them and I was scratching my head thinking what the hell did I do wrong when the first run went so well. I went online and checked the lucas formula again and realized my major f' up. Yes depending on the strain you can push some to extreme limits but it isn't wise, if you want a great potent amazing grow using all the proper precautions is a must or you will eventually, sooner than later be in for hard times.

I appreciate the feedback as always. I have been running hydro for a very long time and for the first few years was with a mentor and the BCN was my first solo hydro grow. Since then I have learned how to clone, how to put clones in ziplock bags in the fridge to put them in stasis for later use, I am surprised at how many people do not know of this technique and some even say it isn't possible but I have done it time and time again.

On to what I came here for in the first place. I got some of my buddy's accidental cross of chernobyl x goji og now named Sector7G and here is some pics of the clones from the beans from the cross and a bonsai Mom which I should be able to get at least 4 cuts every two weeks, maybe 5.

the back small roots are the DQ/GC from Oakland Harborside that have been in stasis for months and as usual the DQ/GC takes a long time to root from clone but alas they are coming along so along side the sector7g will be DQ/GC. The Sector7G roots are blowing up and very healthy, I'm hoping to get a good amazing pheno as a keeper for more runs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not saying you're lying but I find it hard to believe


That's ok by me, but I've got no agenda here, other than counter your claim that hydro has to be complicated. That's just not true.

The hydro unit came with a ph test kit [ dropper/test tube]. A couple of months in, the _tap water _stayed consistent, so I've barely used it in the years since, and moving on to home made DWC buckets. I follow the 3 pt GH Maxi series nute schedule every grow, and have never checked ppm - I don't own a meter - never have. Mix it in a gallon jug right from the tap, and pour it straight in. 

The water temps are no concern - if I thrive in the house, they seem to, as well. An extremely cold winter did affect a grow 14 months ago, but nothing came close to dying and the yields were fine.

RIU is littered with many posts regarding my 'jarred spaghetti sauce' [ tm not pending ] approach: aka a 'lazy man's approach. If it was hard work, or challenging in some way, I'd find another option.

But it's easy - that's the beauty of it. No doubt in my mind that your much more detailed operation is a fine one. But I'm a results vs effort kind of guy. I get great results [ according to my own standards, and local feedback ] with very little effort - the chop and trim being the most demanding by far.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> my first grow was in DWC and it was BCN Diesel, I got the the flora bloom and flora micro (lucas formula) mixed up but the BCN Diesel took it extremely well and I was using tap water. The BCN ladies grew out to completion so I thought it was all good and didn't realize my mistake until I did a run of AK-47 and killed all of them and I was scratching my head thinking what the hell did I do wrong when the first run went so well. I went online and checked the lucas formula again and realized my major f' up. Yes depending on the strain you can push some to extreme limits but it isn't wise, if you want a great potent amazing grow using all the proper precautions is a must or you will eventually, sooner than later be in for hard times. As far as cannabis being a weed that is hardy I disagree, they need right conditions to survive and get the expected results you want from them. Sure they grow wild, landrace strains, but the landrace strains are limited to certain areas, sativa's usually closer to the equator and the indica's in much harsher climates like the mountains of Afghanistan and india around the Hindu Kush Mountains. Landrace strains are usually not as strong and lack the "hybrid vigor". I have probably read every book on cannabis and every documentary but I don't claim to know everything and I could always learn more until the day I die.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback as always. I have been running hydro for a very long time and for the first few years was with a mentor and the BCN was my first solo hydro grow. Since then I have learned how to clone, how to put clones in ziplock bags in the fridge to put them in stasis for later use, I am surprised at how many people do not know of this technique and some even say it isn't possible but I have done it time and time again.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's ok by me, but I've got no agenda here, other than counter your claim that hydro has to be complicated. That's just not true.
> 
> The hydro unit came with a ph test kit [ dropper/test tube]. A couple of months in, the _tap water _stayed consistent, so I've barely used it in the years since, and moving on to home made DWC buckets. I follow the 3 pt GH Maxi series nute schedule every grow, and have never checked ppm - I don't own a meter - never have. Mix it in a gallon jug right from the tap, and pour it straight in.
> 
> ...


Hey if it works for you by all means go on. My set up is damn near automated and very easy and I get huge yields because of it and grow more exotic hybrids. I'm not trying to tell anyone they are wrong but I just disagree about someone with no experience at all deciding one day to go straight to hydro with no info and having good results. You must have grown before or knew people that have. But like I said if your happy with your way and your product I don't see anything wrong with that at all. Like you I am going on my experience.

By the way what strain are those frosty buds? Looks like something from the white family of strains.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hey if it works for you by all means go on. My set up is damn near automated and very easy and I get huge yields because of it and grow more exotic hybrids. I'm not trying to tell anyone they are wrong but I just disagree about someone with no experience at all deciding one day to go straight to hydro with no info and having good results. You must have grown before or knew people that have. But like I said if your happy with your way and your product I don't see anything wrong with that at all. Like you I am going on my experience.
> 
> By the way what strain are those frosty buds? Looks like something from the white family of strains.



That's Breeder's Boutique's Qrazy Quake. FWIW, they're having a 50% spring sale.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's Breeder's Boutique's Qrazy Quake. FWIW, they're having a 50% spring sale.


I usually run cuts and have only used the tude and the zon a few times for beans. The only reason I popped some beans this time is because its a new cross that nobody has but me and one other person.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 22, 2015)

The White


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not saying you're lying but I find it hard to believe especially having no ppm/ph meter. If the water gets below 60 your plants are probably dead and if it gets above 70 probably the same results. 65 degree F is optimal for the plants roots to take in the nutes. PPM's is parts per million. when your ladies are just starting out they don't need any nutes for about 10 days and then just a little like around 250 ppm's, now when they are mature they can take up to 1400 ppm's depending on the strain. And a PH meter is a must for hydro, if your PH range is to high or to low you are screwed, you want it as close to 6.5 as possible, and if you are smart you will always use distilled or reverse osmosis water. So I find it kind of hard to run hydro with no knowledge of ppm's otherwise you would be way underfeeding the plants or way over feeding the plants. Those hydro units and the nutes/instructions are garbage, once you know what you are doing or you know some one that does like i did you build a custom unit. Hydro is by far the easiest way to kill a plant and once you f' up you have a very small window to correct it.
> 
> I'm guessing you had a timer for your lights already and your water pump unless you were doing deep water culture then it would be an air ring constantly blowing air into the roots that are soaked in nutrient rich water.


Dude you get your information on forums and books, you should actually try growing. Not to completely dis you down the drain but this post screams of arrogance. I threw the PH pen out and I keep a ppm meter around to keep track of whats going on but I don't use PH up down or any all around. Guess what I grow in? .... HYDRO lolol I also grow in soil too but it is funny you are spouting out a bunch of bullshit dude.

0 res changes, 0 times ph'ed 100% awesome. get good bro and you can be like the King.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Dude you get your information on forums and books, you should actually try growing. Not to completely dis you down the drain but this post screams of arrogance. I threw the PH pen out and I keep a ppm meter around to keep track of whats going on but I don't use PH up down or any all around. Guess what I grow in? .... HYDRO lolol I also grow in soil too but it is funny you are spouting out a bunch of bullshit dude.
> 
> 0 res changes, 0 times ph'ed 100% awesome. get good bro and you can be like the King.


I've grown in coco, RDWC hydroponics and soil and I can tell you right now if you are doing coco and RDWC hydroponics the most important thing is PH not PPM, if you know what you are doing you can have a set schedule for hydro and never check the ppm at all but you must check PH every change of nutrients and monitor (nutrients are uptaken at certain PH so going out of this range will be a problem and the more nutes out of the mixture your plants eat the more the PH will shift start at a PH of 5.8 and try not to go above 6.1 or below 5.5). As for temps I would have to agree they don't make as big a difference as that person is letting on, the plants wont just fall over and die because the water is below 65F actually it is good for it to go under that once a day to prevent root rot forming and other baddies in the root zone.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I've grown in coco, RDWC hydroponics and soil and I can tell you right now if you are doing coco and RDWC hydroponics the most important thing is PH not PPM, if you know what you are doing you can have a set schedule for hydro and never check the ppm at all but you must check PH every change of nutrients and monitor (nutrients are uptaken at certain PH so going out of this range will be a problem and the more nutes out of the mixture your plants eat the more the PH will shift start at a PH of 5.8 and try not to go above 6.1 or below 5.5). As for temps I would have to agree they don't make as big a difference as that person is letting on, the plants wont just fall over and die because the water is below 65F actually it is good for it to go under that once a day to prevent root rot forming and other baddies in the root zone.


I guess I just got the magic touch bro because I crush myths on a daily. Not saying your experience doesn't hold true to you but if you sat next to me while I mix my nutes and water you would be like... well fuck its that easy?  I guess I got lucky, I live in an area where everything just works.

I might do a coco pot in there just to check, I know others who use coco too but I don't see the point. I like the balls better. You know what though I just read the bag on the clay pebbles and it says on the bag "PH Stable" I guess that might have a lot to do with my experience .


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Dude you get your information on forums and books, you should actually try growing. Not to completely dis you down the drain but this post screams of arrogance. I threw the PH pen out and I keep a ppm meter around to keep track of whats going on but I don't use PH up down or any all around. Guess what I grow in? .... HYDRO lolol I also grow in soil too but it is funny you are spouting out a bunch of bullshit dude.
> 
> 0 res changes, 0 times ph'ed 100% awesome. get good bro and you can be like the King.


why do you have to talk shit to him he is exactly right. I have been running hydro grows for a decade now and if you aren't at least checking you ph you have had grows that have died I'm sure of that. I have the proof to back up my skills do you?

Lets see your pics stud, bet your ladies can't hold a candle to most of the people on this thread and I'm not talking about some airy shitty trimmed popcorn buds I'm talking about nice healthy mature frosty ass looking ladies. Check my shit out and you can see how its done son.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> why do you have to talk shit to him he is exactly right. I have been running hydro grows for a decade now and if you aren't at least checking you ph you have had grows that have died I'm sure of that. I have the proof to back up my skills do you?


Your so sure that your 100% wrong, not once have I had a hydro plant die . Just cauze you be pumpin yer gump into ur soup don't meanz dat I doze it de same wayz.

Get gud bruh

Seedlings yes
Soil plants yes
Hydro nope way too fuckin easy, you set a timer and shit waters itself.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Your so sure that your 100% wrong, not once have I had a hydro plant die . Just cauze you be pumpin yer gump into ur soup don't meanz dat I doze it de same wayz.
> 
> Get gud bruh
> 
> ...


Just the way you talk you don't know what your doing, show some of your skills I haven't seen any. Growing in soil is way way easier.

I'm done with your novice ass

I checked out your postings and all you do is talk smack and show nothing. You're not even old enough to have been around the block, should have known all novices talk smack when they don't know what they are talking about. What a joke! What are you even doing on the clone only thread you probably haven't even seen a clone only cut much less grown one. Go to the newbie thread and get some advice so you can save some face.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 23, 2015)

some small organic chem 91 nugs , almost forgot to post a pic of it. Taste is really piney and stoney.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

The strain I named professor x (it was a mutant with a 4 leaf clover shit that grew out of its leafs) is flowering, it smells like robotussin....shit is strange, leafs are naturally defoliating and turning purple. No idea it's genetics as it was in a jar of random seeds. Here's a picture of why's it's named professor x.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 23, 2015)

sfv sorry the camera on my phone is all scratched up


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> some small organic chem 91 nugs , almost forgot to post a pic of it. Taste is really piney and stoney. View attachment 3378668


Here is the result of flowering a rooted cut of the one I wanted to compare to the chem 91.
 Coming down today or tomorrow.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just the way you talk you don't know what your doing, show some of your skills I haven't seen any. Growing in soil is way way easier.
> 
> I'm done with your novice ass
> 
> I checked out your postings and all you do is talk smack and show nothing. You're not even old enough to have been around the block, should have known all novices talk smack when they don't know what they are talking about. What a joke! What are you even doing on the clone only thread you probably haven't even seen a clone only cut much less grown one. Go to the newbie thread and get some advice so you can save some face.


I understand, just follow me and I will try to get you up to speed brother. Sorry I made you so mad, not my intention. You gotta stop making all these false statements about me though otherwise our relationship won't last very long.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Here is the result of flowering a rooted cut of the one I wanted to compare to the chem 91.
> View attachment 3378677 Coming down today or tomorrow.
> View attachment 3378679


That looks like her, how does she smell? If its the same exact cut I wouldnt take her too late kuz went 65 days and and realized i should have taken her at 60 kuz she puts me to sleep in 10 minutes all the time to the point where I'm actually hesitant on smoking a bowl of it.
Heres a pic of a small mother if that helps a little


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> how does she smell? If its the same exact cut I wouldnt take her too late kuz went 65 days and and realized i should have taken her at 60 kuz she puts me to sleep in 10 minutes all the time to the point where I'm actually hesitant on smoking a bowl of it.


Its def not the same exact cut, but the claim is that it is a direct child. I was just wondering if a legit chem 91 holder could give me some more insight. Its hard to trust breeders and just trust my eyes and reviews from experienced growers more. 
This cut is straight fuel, it doesnt really come out until like 1 month into flowering but its very strong right now sitting on the floor at the other end of an enclosed room. Very chemically fuel tho, it reminds me of the old sour that wasnt so fruity but still different. 

Last batch I think I took too long at 77, the terps changed quite a bit to a more earthy/coffee-ish sour flavor and it way more sleep inducing. This one is at 70 now and still has the fuel funk on it, so shes gonna come down very soon. Just starting to amber like 2 days ago.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 23, 2015)

all sour d day 70 or so in my ghouse  to get us talking about clones not hydro


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its def not the same exact cut, but the claim is that it is a direct child. I was just wondering if a legit chem 91 holder could give me some more insight. Its hard to trust breeders and just trust my eyes and reviews from experienced growers more.
> This cut is straight fuel, it doesnt really come out until like 1 month into flowering but its very strong right now sitting on the floor at the other end of an enclosed room. Very chemically fuel tho, it reminds me of the old sour that wasnt so fruity but still different.
> 
> Last batch I think I took too long at 77, the terps changed quite a bit to a more earthy/coffee-ish sour flavor and it way more sleep inducing. This one is at 70 now and still has the fuel funk on it, so shes gonna come down very soon. Just starting to amber like 2 days ago.


That sounds like the original sour d


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just the way you talk you don't know what your doing, show some of your skills I haven't seen any. Growing in soil is way way easier.
> 
> I'm done with your novice ass





Joedank said:


> all sour d day 70 or so in my ghouse  to get us talking about clones not hydro


Looks like Sour D, that is why I had to kick her to the curb, didn't want to but to bushy for the room I have. You should get a great yield man!


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Here is the result of flowering a rooted cut of the one I wanted to compare to the chem 91.
> View attachment 3378677 Coming down today or tomorrow.
> View attachment 3378679


Damn Shishkaboy the buds look nice but did you have some serious nute deficiency? I'm in no way knocking you like I said the buds look great.

My buddy has grown out chem 91 and it was straight up fuel, that was a long time ago and it seemed that his ladies had pop can size nugs like the chem dog 4 I am curing now. The buds where so big while trimming I had to cut them up into smaller buds, I was running out of jars to cure it and I had to have room for the DQ/GC as well to cure.

Next run is 12 DQ/GC and 4 Sector7G's, my buddies own accidental cross of chernobyl and goji og so eventually I will have a clone only strain that only two people on earth have just hope I get a keeper pheno to clone off of.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn Shishkaboy the buds look nice but did you have some serious nute deficiency? I'm in no way knocking you like I said the buds look great.
> 
> My buddy has grown out chem 91 and it was straight up fuel, that was a long time ago and it seemed that his ladies had pop can size nugs like the chem dog 4 I am curing now. The buds where so big while trimming I had to cut them up into smaller buds, I was running out of jars to cure it and I had to have room for the DQ/GC as well to cure.
> 
> Next run is 12 DQ/GC and 4 Sector7G's, my buddies own accidental cross of chernobyl and goji og so eventually I will have a clone only strain that only two people on earth have just hope I get a keeper pheno to clone off of.


Maybe but I dont think so, I grow soiless with chemical nutes, but I hate the taste of nuted bud. So I stop feeding about 2 weeks before harvest to get the most flavor and smell from my buds.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Maybe but I dont think so, I grow soiless with chemical nutes, but I hate the taste of nuted bud. So I stop feeding about 2 weeks before harvest to get the most flavor and smell from my buds.


Time to go organic, you will never look back....except to maybe laugh.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Time to go organic, you will never look back....except to maybe laugh.


Haha I am having to go from organic to hydro for awhile. I had to leave my worms, compost, soil, pots, and pretty much every thing but my lights, some amendments, and about 2,000,000 beans. Next year on the farm I will be back to organic.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha I am having to go from organic to hydro for awhile. I had to leave my worms, compost, soil, pots, and pretty much every thing but my lights, some amendments, and about 2,000,000 beans. Next year on the farm I will be back to organic.


Nice man, you make your own compost? What do you use as a base to feed your worms?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Next run is 12 DQ/GC and 4 Sector7G's, my buddies own accidental cross of chernobyl and goji og so eventually I will have a clone only strain that only two people on earth have just hope I get a keeper pheno to clone off of.


Sounds like you are leagues ahead of me, can't wait to see how this dankness turns out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice man, you make your own compost? What do you use as a base to feed your worms?


Sugar maple plainer shavings, card board, garden waste, peat moss for the base. I feed them kitchen waste, bone meal, fish bone meal, aloe, dandy lions, nettle, fish, hell a puppy one time.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sugar maple plainer shavings, card board, garden waste, peat moss for the base. I feed them kitchen waste, bone meal, fish bone meal, aloe, dandy lions, nettle, fish, hell a puppy one time.


I have a compost box in my backyard the previous owners left when they moved out and I am going to fix it this weekend and start making some compost, it has a screen on the bottom should I get it reattached and put worms in?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a compost box in my backyard the previous owners left when they moved out and I am going to fix it this weekend and start making some compost, it has a screen on the bottom should I get it reattached and put worms in?


The worms will find it if it has the screen on the ground. I had my worms in an old deep freezer.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The worms will find it if it has the screen on the ground. I had my worms in an old deep freezer.


It's raised , its like a big wooden box with a screen under it its like 5 foot tall and square. You think they will be ok in the box or will they die cause of the screen?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

They will not die but can crawl out, and will. There's a worm farmers thread on here somewhere.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They will not die but can crawl out, and will. There's a worm farmers thread on here somewhere.


Hmmm that kinda sucks but the compost box is right next to my vegetable garden so that shouldn't be too big a problem.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Maybe but I dont think so, I grow soiless with chemical nutes, but I hate the taste of nuted bud. So I stop feeding about 2 weeks before harvest to get the most flavor and smell from my buds.


Well that would make sense then, your buds sucked out all the nutrients out of the leaves thus turning them yellow.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Hmmm that kinda sucks but the compost box is right next to my vegetable garden so that shouldn't be too big a problem.


The screen is so that animals like moles can't burrow up into the worm bin from below and munch on the worms. the worm bin will provide your worms with a safe place to live and reproduce, with that screen helping to protect them from predators.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2015)

A shot of a chem dog 4 bud I took off of a bigger bud, dried not cured or trimmed though. I want try it to gage how potent she is going to be (took pic with phone so not the best, one with flash one without flash, she's a frosty bitch):


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2015)

Just to put the word out I started a thread called "The Vapor Thread". I only vape my herb and I am a vaporizer fanatic so if you are interested in discussing vaporizers and giving your opinions about them and uses for them hit my thread up.

thanks guys/gals


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just to put the word out I started a thread called "The Vapor Thread". I only vape my herb and I am a vaporizer fanatic so if you are interested in discussing vaporizers and giving your opinions about them and uses for them hit my thread up.
> 
> thanks guys/gals


Link? I rarely venture outside the seed section of this website but I'm vape and dab only. Maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2015)

My bad its called "The Vapor Thread"

http://rollitup.org/t/the-vapor-thread.865239/#post-11440466


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

The "dour" at 35
Still not the best run
  
Third times a charm.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyone else see this? @kgp I would love to grab a pack and compare!

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/grow-your-own-by-dna-genetics-double-florida-og/prod_5295.html

Description below 



> *Florida OG Marijuana Seeds - Grow Your Own by DNA Genetics*
> 
> 
> Florida OG, also called by some Ocean Grown or Crippy with great bag appeal and an amazng odor. An all around great marijuana variety with desirable qualities: growth, structure, vigor, taste, smell, looks and strength. Double Florida OG cannabis seeds take 9 weeks to flower with average yields which makes this a great strain for your head stash. Large production yields can be challenging with the Florida OG but not impossible.
> ...


----------



## kgp (Mar 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Anyone else see this? @kgp I would love to grab a pack and compare!
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/grow-your-own-by-dna-genetics-double-florida-og/prod_5295.html
> 
> Description below


Yes, I seen these. Looks like potential. I am patiently waiting for a grow report. I wonder what florida og is? Crippy? SSS was ok. Supakai, being a bit of a dousche, looks like quality og. And b-real also has a crippy cut. When I think of florida og I think of tk. Regardless it seems like a great potential but we won't know until someone reports back. 

I know swamp boy seeds are the new hot thing, maybe just marketing and capitalizing on a similar cross is a idea of cashing in on the new hype. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> Yes, I seen these. Looks like potential. I am patiently waiting for a grow report. I wonder what florida og is? Crippy? SSS was ok. Supakai, being a bit of a dousche, looks like quality og. And b-real also has a crippy cut. When I think of florida og I think of tk. Regardless it seems like a great potential but we won't know until someone reports back.
> 
> I know swamp boy seeds are the new hot thing, maybe just marketing and capitalizing on a similar cross is a idea of cashing in on the new hype. I guess only time will tell.


Yea they are marketing it as "Florida OG", and to be honest I respect that, most breeders would just call it Crippy S1 so that it would fly off the shelve on name recognition alone. I first saw this on IG, and what was said that they took the Crippy clone and reversed her to make fems. Honestly, it seems more of a pollen chuck as they have 4 or 5 strains crossed to it. Made their fem pollen and hit various females and called it a day! I doubt that it went any further then that, and im sure that you would have to pop a couple packs to find what you are looking for.

Once I saw it, i immediately thought of you. You are about the only one I know that I believe to have a legit cut. Hopefully an American seedbank will carry it, i might be more tempted to grab a pack. We could go halfs and split a pack for shits and giggles!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

So I read that Topdawg is using the Triangle kush as well as the Legend OG in their I95 cross. How many legendary ogs could there be?
I thought TK was the flo-rida og/Legend OG/ legit crippie? 
Seems like they are different. Any thoughts?


----------



## kgp (Mar 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Yea they are marketing it as "Florida OG", and to be honest I respect that, most breeders would just call it Crippy S1 so that it would fly off the shelve on name recognition alone. I first saw this on IG, and what was said that they took the Crippy clone and reversed her to make fems. Honestly, it seems more of a pollen chuck as they have 4 or 5 strains crossed to it. Made their fem pollen and hit various females and called it a day! I doubt that it went any further then that, and im sure that you would have to pop a couple packs to find what you are looking for.
> 
> Once I saw it, i immediately thought of you. You are about the only one I know that I believe to have a legit cut. Hopefully an American seedbank will carry it, i might be more tempted to grab a pack. We could go halfs and split a pack for shits and giggles!


Yes, that's the deal breaker for me. I'm not ordering from across the pond anymore. If they get a U.S. bank to carry it, we should definitely throw in on a pack or two.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> So I read that Topdawg is using the Triangle kush as well as the Legend OG in their I95 cross. How many legendary ogs could there be?
> I thought TK was the flo-rida og/Legend OG/ legit crippie?
> Seems like they are different. Any thoughts?


When i started buying larger amts in 1999-2000 i would get kushy looking nugs from down south just called "crippie" but they varied ALOT just always compact and fruity/dank smelling... always kinda wet too... i thought "krippie" was just the name for kind bud down south . then i got some chem from out west and BAM it was on i HAD to have the CHEM!! then everything had some silly name ...


----------



## kgp (Mar 28, 2015)

Legend and tk are two different cuts. At least that's what I've gathered. There is also the genetic drift theory. where let's say a original cut of og in California for 10 years vs the same cut up here in Michigan for 10 years would genetically drift and exhibit different phenotypical expressions being in a different environment. Kind of how an og will look different indoor/ outdoor.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> When i started buying larger amts in 1999-2000 i would get kushy looking nugs from down south just called "crippie" but they varied ALOT just always compact and fruity/dank smelling... always kinda wet too... i thought "krippie" was just the name for kind bud down south . then i got some chem from out west and BAM it was on i HAD to have the CHEM!! then everything had some silly name ...


The pack I am getting from Topdawg is
tk x (Legend og x stardawg bx)
I just like to research my strains, pretty sure I will find fire in there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> Yes, I seen these. Looks like potential. I am patiently waiting for a grow report. I wonder what florida og is? Crippy? SSS was ok. Supakai, being a bit of a dousche, looks like quality og. And b-real also has a crippy cut. When I think of florida og I think of tk. Regardless it seems like a great potential but we won't know until someone reports back.
> 
> I know swamp boy seeds are the new hot thing, maybe just marketing and capitalizing on a similar cross is a idea of cashing in on the new hype. I guess only time will tell.


I lived in florida for 6 years and anything that is high grade they call crippy I don't think its an actual strain. These people might be just trying to make money off a name. GO NOLES!


----------



## kgp (Mar 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I lived in florida for 6 years and anything that is high grade they call crippy I don't think its an actual strain. These people might be just trying to make money off a name. GO NOLES!


You could be right. Crippy seems to be the new hot thing.


----------



## petlar (Mar 28, 2015)

yea i done a little digging around and come up with pretty much what yodaweed is saying.
but did find a couple of forums where guys where saying the real crippy had bright red hairs
and in a few places was known as red beared and it was real dank.
(take that as you wish)


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The pack I am getting from Topdawg is
> tk x (Legend og x stardawg bx)
> I just like to research my strains, pretty sure I will find fire in there.


Where the hell you getting Topdawg seeds from? JJ loves to keep his gear under raps and sells it for crazy prices. Would love to get some of his gear tho. I know he works his stuff really good.


----------



## kgp (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghost og 15 days to go.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this got mentioned in here before, but the Adam Dunn show has done a bunch of detective work for us, when it comes to which OG is real, and where they come from.




Krippie, aka, Kryptonite is/was the name for the original OG Kush. It was a mass produced strain, that was sold along the east, and southeast, coast of the US in the 80's and 90's. Krippie is literally what I grew up smoking in high school.
Krippie was renamed OG Kush in the mid 90's thanks to the heavy influence of the gangsta rap/hip hop music of that era.
Anything labeled Krippie, Triangle Kush, or Ghost OG, that you can get today, was most likely an S1 bag seed from the original OG Kush, from back in the day.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> You could be right. Crippy seems to be the new hot thing.


i was told that some cubans held the tk for years and it was stolen and sold by a trimmer/stripper  dont aks me where that yarn came from but there it is...


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Where the hell you getting Topdawg seeds from? JJ loves to keep his gear under raps and sells it for crazy prices. Would love to get some of his gear tho. I know he works his stuff really good.


Dang,I didnt know it was so super secret. Umm...nowhere
Anything specific you looking for?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm pretty sure this got mentioned in here before, but the Adam Dunn show has done a bunch of detective work for us, when it comes to which OG is real, and where they come from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its obvious that this guy was around when a lot of the earliest breeding was being done, but on various forums and even in the youtube video comment section, the dude that "Dave" is talking about denies most of the claims made. Not that a lot of the genetic combinations he talks about dont sound like the likely parents of some of the most famous crosses, I just believe a different OG backstory. I think the bud that was purchased by pbud, was traced back to hawaii, by way of PNW. Please correct me if I am wrong.
This is why I was asking about the Legend OG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Dang,I didnt know it was so super secret. Umm...nowhere
> Anything specific you looking for?


I don't know what's available from him really. Hell just about anything really. I don't know if it super secret but everywhere that Topdawg seeds are sold out and have been. I've heard how his stuff is sold for crazy prices so I just figured your well connected


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know what's available from him really. Hell just about anything really. I don't know if it super secret but everywhere that Topdawg seeds are sold out and have been. I've heard how his stuff is sold for crazy prices so I just figured your well connected


Edit:
Hell, I aint even connected enough to get a gorilla glue clone, and that's like a freebie. But I do know a drop is coming real soon with some pre 98, tk, legend og, stardawg crosses. Gotta keep popping packs and hope for the best.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> A drop is coming real soon.


he just got a spot in seattle its all over icmag . said he wated to be in denver but that will have to come later.
word on the vine is when gypsy went down some of his vendors got leaned on . JJ did the right thing and pulled the plug on his whole op. then waited for the right spot .... pros to him cant wait for his shizzle to pop again in large numbers. he has got a good eye...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its obvious that this guy was around when a lot of the earliest breeding was being done, but on various forums and even in the youtube video comment section, the dude that "Dave" is talking about denies most of the claims made. Not that a lot of the genetic combinations he talks about dont sound like the likely parents of some of the most famous crosses, I just believe a different OG backstory. I think the bud that was purchased by pbud, was traced back to hawaii, by way of PNW. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> This is why I was asking about the Legend OG.


The Pbud story is one of many OG origins that the Adam Dunn show is investigating. They're running a DNA test (aka the OGnome project) on several dozen different OG's, to see exactly how they're all related, or if they're the same. I know the Pbud is in there as they talked to a guy in Hawaii on the air that was supplying the genetics for the testing. I think most of the OG origin stories have a grain of truth to them, but for the sake of profits, got exaggerated, and distorted, over time.
Dave's story is the most valid, and verified (not by everyone though, as you mentioned), account of how OG Kush rose to fame across the US. Like I said, I think most of the people involved have a piece of the puzzle, he just happens to have several pieces of the puzzle, and they're already put together for us.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> The Pbud story is one of many OG origins that the Adam Dunn show is investigating. They're running a DNA test (aka the OGnome project) on several dozen different OG's, to see exactly how they're all related, or if they're the same. I know the Pbud is in there as they talked to a guy in Hawaii on the air that was supplying the genetics for the testing. I think most of the OG origin stories have a grain of truth to them, but for the sake of profits, got exaggerated, and distorted, over time.
> Dave story is the most valid, and verified (not by everyone though, as you mentioned), account of how OG Kush rose to fame across the US. Like I said, I think most of the people involved have a piece of the puzzle, he just happens to have several pieces of the puzzle, and they're already put together for us.


The biggest bone I have to pick with the teller of this story is, he says he still has the genetics to recreate all of the top stuff. He basically said he still knows the formula and has the ingredients, but promised his wife to not break the law, all the while claiming to care mostly about the evolution of the plant.

With the laws in CO, OR, and CA there must be a legal way to do it. I just don't like excuses, I look at it like someone that's perfectly healthy but chooses to be homeless, versus people born with disabilities living functional lives.

There are people popping seeds like crazy looking for anything close to these clone onlys, how you gonna actually say "I could remake the original OG, Chem, Dogbud but my wife wont let me?"

I don't have the formula or the ingredients but I am setting up a big move across country to a LEGAL state to do small scale chucking.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The biggest bone I have to pick with the teller of this story is, he says he still has the genetics to recreate all of the top stuff. He basically said he still knows the formula and has the ingredients, but promised his wife to not break the law, all the while claiming to care mostly about the evolution of the plant.
> 
> With the laws in CO, OR, and CA there must be a legal way to do it. I just don't like excuses, I look at it like someone that's perfectly healthy but chooses to be homeless, versus people born with disabilities living functional lives.


He almost went to jail for life (and he did serve multiple years), his wife nearly took his kids, and left him. So he promised her that he wouldn't do anything illegal (e.g. breeding) until cannabis is legal on a federal level, to make sure that awful situation never happens to him again, he clearly states that. Are you really equating that scenario to being a lazy person, that won't fend for themselves, and ends up homeless?
I think you need to medicate, and take a moment, to think about your perspective on things.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> He almost went to jail for life (and he did serve multiple years), his wife nearly took his kids, and left him. So he promised her that he wouldn't do anything illegal (e.g. breeding) until cannabis is legal on a federal level, to make sure that awful situation never happens to him again, he clearly states that. Are you really equating that scenario to being a lazy person, that won't fend for themselves, and ends up homeless?
> I think you need to medicate, and take a moment, to think about your perspective on things.


So give it all up, or pass the buck then. Shit or get off the pot (pun intended)
What if it never goes federally legal, then what?
All Im saying is it a lame excuse (like most excuses)... why so personally attacked?
Its just my opinion.....I am allowed to share my opinion right?
Basically, what I am saying is "Those who wish to sing always find a song"- Swedish proverb.
But I will take your advise and medicate to think about my perspective, thank you.
Edit:
Just him having those seeds is prolly enough to ruin his family, he should just flush em now.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Update - DHN Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac around day 18.
Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

The Dave Richards story is a fabrication. Who has priceless genetics and also has a wife that doesn't want the money lol? Going to smoke out Woody and Jack, tailed by police, etc. quite the story. And says he needs help germinating the seeds? Legit people who have grown his strains have said they are average. Why didn't the seeds he bring to Amsterdam yield hot fire?
Is it really that much fun being broke?

total bullshit bullshit story needs to be squashed.

In an interview breal gives credit to og Kush coming from Florida and they renamed it. No close connection to chemdog strains though, maybe somehow along the line they are related but not closely probably.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Edit:
> Hell, I aint even connected enough to get a gorilla glue clone, and that's like a freebie. But I do know a drop is coming real soon with some pre 98, tk, legend og, stardawg crosses. Gotta keep popping packs and hope for the best.


Hahaha who you telling lol but that's good to hear that a drop is coming soon I wonder where it's gonna be at? Would love to try anything he's gonna put out hopefully it's soon rather than later. I'll always continue to pop my packs cus I like treasure hunts and I like variety and trying new stuff so I will always do that but it's good to have some nice strajns you know will put out without having to wonder


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 29, 2015)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> The Dave Richards story is a fabrication. Who has priceless genetics and also has a wife that doesn't want the money lol?


This was already answered above, in my response to Shishkaboy.



_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Going to smoke out Woody and Jack, tailed by police, etc. quite the story.


A story that actually happened, and which I might point out, invloved Adam Dunn's own mother getting arrested, along with Dave.

_"In February 1997, using McWilliams's cash advances, McCormick rented a mammoth, turreted, moated, gangplanked, five-story mansion on Stone Canyon Road in the tony Bel-Air section of Los Angeles, where his new neighbors included Ronald Reagan and Elizabeth Taylor. The mansion - "the ugliest house in Bel-Air," McWilliams would joke - was dubbed Liberty Castle, and instantly became a destination for Tinseltown's partying set. Indeed, stories of the brief reign of "the Pot Prince of Bel-Air" and the *celebrity smokers* and nubile hempie girls who gathered at Liberty Castle are legion in the marijuana movement. 

But the cannabis-loving celebs and cuties weren't what distinguished Liberty Castle or attracted the attention of the law; it was the enormous quantity of marijuana being grown there. McCormick was continuing his botanical-cum-biochemical research into the medical efficacy of a variety of strains, and there were plants on the balcony, plants in the yard, plants visible through the windows, plants everywhere. 

Clearly, more than a book and a video on medical marijuana were in the works. In interviews, both McCormick and McWilliams told me that they had drawn up plans to distribute the crop to one or more of the many cannabis clubs that had surfaced in California in the nineties. McWilliams also adamantly denied that there were plans to sell the weed in the open market. "Our agreement was that anything that got sold was for medical purposes," he said. In the spring of 1997, McWilliams invited Scott Imler, who was now director of the Los Angeles Cannabis Resource Center ( the former LACBC ), to his home in Laurel Canyon. At that meeting McWilliams asked for an exclusive contract to supply the club with marijuana. Imler, who has always advocated a by-the-proposition approach to production and distribution, declined. 

( Another important event occurred that spring, when McWilliams was busted with seven joints at the Detroit Metro Airport. That case wound its way through several state courts, but was rendered moot when the feds were ultimately given overriding jurisdiction over McWilliams. ) 

Any plans to distribute McCormick's crop, whether to cannabis clubs or elsewhere, were snuffed on July 29, 1997, when 50 flack-jacketed, heavily armed L.A. County sheriff's deputies and DEA agents descended on Liberty Castle. McCormick was arrested along with four other people, including Renee Boje, a 28-year-old artist who the DEA claimed was observed "watering plants." ( Boje is currently in Canada, fighting extradition and facing a ten-year federal mandatory-minimum sentence in the United States. She has become a cause celebre, profiled in Glamour magazine and elsewhere. "Call me naive," she says now. "Todd told me it was legal." ) 

The Liberty Castle bust became a media sensation because of the upscale location, the flamboyant setting, and, above all, the sheer number of plants: 4,116, as cited by law enforcement. In their defense, McCormick and the others said that many of the plants were clones or seedlings. And while cop counts are often wild exaggerations, the photos that ran in the Los Angeles Times and elsewhere showed what looked like a sea of denuded pots sitting in the backyard. 

McCormick sat in jail for two weeks, until movie star and hemp activist *Woody Harrelson* posted the $500,000 bail. "I am helping Todd because he is a friend, but more importantly because he is working to help others in a way that California voters have declared perfectly legal, in spite of the fact that the DEA considers this legislation a threat to their somewhat questionable reason for being," Harrelson told the press."_

source: http://www.cannabisnews.com/news/10/thread10797.shtml



_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Legit people who have grown his strains have said they are average.


Okay, show me a grow journal, a smoke report, or something stating this.



_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Why didn't the seeds he bring to Amsterdam yield hot fire?


They did, ever hear of Positronics seeds, and the strain Kryptonite?



_MrBelvedere_ said:


> total bullshit bullshit story needs to be squashed.


Yes, bullshit stories need to be squashed, and that's what just happened to your story with the help of easily found facts on the internet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> _Let me gaze into my crystal ball, ah yes, I can see your future now..._
> Oh, wait, I'm just high, and staring into my flowering tent, never mind that crystal ball bullshit.
> Here's the same cut of GSC in flower, _yes, yes, your future is looking bright indeed._
> Get away from my keyboard, and give me your tears, gypsy woman.
> ...


Aye Karma can you hit me with a recent pic of your GSC. From what I'm seeing of the last pics you posted its not looking the way OGKB stacks. Do you think it could Platinum GSC? Is yours very slow in veg too? Any tips on getting this girl to speed up I have never dealt with a plant that grew so slow


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hahaha who you telling lol but that's good to hear that a drop is coming soon I wonder where it's gonna be at? Would love to try anything he's gonna put out hopefully it's soon rather than later. I'll always continue to pop my packs cus I like treasure hunts and I like variety and trying new stuff so I will always do that but it's good to have some nice strajns you know will put out without having to wonder


Yeah, I enjoy hunting packs the most I think. I just hope for the best and if I find anything, no problem spreading some love.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah and just like you I smoked great kush-like weed in early 90's FL that was named kryptonite / krippie / crippie / krip etc and sometimes it was great, sometimes it was average. Crippie is an adjective for great weed... Just like diesel is the adjective for chronic in NorthEast, and Kush is the name for everything that was good on Dead tour, especially in Cali and now the rest of the world. That term was used in Florida long before Dave went from California to Amsterdam, when maybe he decided to use the already popular name to one of his strains. Why isn't Kryptonite a best seller at Positronics lol? Why is it not even in their catalog? http://www.positronics.eu/index.php/es/

After the "history of og kush" adam dunn shows, there is a huge thread "the history of og kush" and Todd McCormick popped in and gave a lot of information on OG Kush, saying that Dave Richards story on Adam Dunn Show of being affiliated with the busted underground bunker grower Frank Gegax... and years later going to smoke out Woody and Jack Nicholson at Todd's "MJ Mansion", getting tailed by police, etc... was a complete tall tale and fabrication. David was trying to say on the show that he thought maybe OG Kush / chemdog originated in the Frank Gegax bunkers near where he lived. And he was saying that this bunker bud might be the same as the dog bud..... *at the end of the day, nobody knows 100% for sure what is in OG, when it was bred, or who bred it.
*
_-----------------_
Todd McCormick is a legendary activist, editor and writer of the memorial to Jack in recent copies of the Jack Herer book
"The Emperor Wears No Clothes". Jack Herer helped spearhead Prop 215 in 1996 and is one of the main reasons Cali was the first state to legalize Medical Marijuana.

http://www.jackherer.com/thebook/

_*-=The multipost long below paste is From Todd McCormick @HEMPxxx =-*
-----------------

Dave Richards is full of BS stories and was a Federal informant in the 1997 case against me. Dave did months in prison because of his cooperation and I did 5 years in prison for my lack of cooperation.

For the record - I absolutely despise the allegations Dave is making about me to bolster his own story. I NEVER smuggled seeds through LAX when I arrived back in California in December of 1996. I did however, officially declare my medical Cannabis with my international prescription from my Dutch physician, at customs and I was thoroughly searched. After the DEA would not intervene and the LAPD would not arrest me, customs finally released me, but confiscated my medical Cannabis. Eric Shevin represented me as my attorney in my case against customs, in my attempt to get my medical Cannabis returned. In the 90's I declared my medical Cannabis at customs twice in order to make a political point that Cannabis is medicine.

I hope everybody listening to this realizes that being a snitch is absolutely horrible, what's worse is making up completely fabricated scenarios to facilitate the stories. People should stop snitching - after listening to this broadcast today, I can only imagine the amount of fertilizer Dave spread around to the feds to get himself out of going to prison for his own grows.

Furthermore, in regards to OG KUSH - I was given a cutting of the plant in 1997 and Dave Richards did NOT HAVE ANYTHING to do with it. There was a small group of growers in Los Angeles who were growing OG and I was fortunate enough to be given a plant and brought into their circle. The story back then was that it came from a brother who brought it in from Florida. Dave absolutely had nothing to do with me getting the cutting of OG and Dave was pissed off back in 1997, that I would not give him a cutting of it, only because I was loyal to my friends who were kind enough to give me a cutting and had specifically asked me not to give cuttings out to anybody. Back then, people growing OG did not want to see guys like Dave commercialize strains that had taken a lot of work (by people other than Dave) and grown out to be highly regarded as connoisseur quality Cannabis.

After I was released from prison in 2004, I was again given OG Kush and specifically asked if this time I could share it. Coincidentally, the brother who brought OG from Florida died in a skiing accident and his friends thought it would be most appropriate if I used the plant to get back on my feet. With their good graces, I distributed OG Kush clones throughout Los Angeles that were authentic cuttings of the original plant that was made famous in Los Angeles and given to me multiple times from 1997 on. I can attest that there were actual copies of OG available in various medical clubs in 2004, 2005 and 2006 through "Select Strains". (I was busted again on June 9th, 2006 by LAPD and served 4 days in LA JAIL, 45 days on house arrest, 3 years probation - as it is not easy being green).

I personally believe that we should share the genetics, I believe that really good cannabis can only make the world a better, more peaceful place to live in. 18 years later, I still have OG Kush and probably will forever.

Todd McCormick: HEMP.xxx ~ THC EXPO ~ The Emperor Wears No Clothes 12th Edition ~ PROTESTIVAL - A 20 Year Retrospective of Seattle Hemp Fest ~ How To Grow Medical Marijuana ~ The Union: The Business Behind Geting High & The Culture High

---------------
from MrBelvedere: the Richards story goes completely haywire right after he goes from his tale of driving to the mansion to smoke out Woody and Jack, and a minute later is saying he has thousands of priceless seeds but his wife will not let him germinate them LOL.
Thanks for your activism in ending prohibition, there's very few people who truly take it to heart.
---------------

Update - I communicated with the daughter of Frank Gegax and she told me that DAVE HAS NEVER MET her father Frank, that her sister went to school with Dave Richards and that she thinks that Dave did go loot the grow site AFTER the bust, but what he may have found/stolen/looted from the DEA raided grow site is unknown. I have to go back and actually listen to his whole story - I just couldn't bother to listen to him go on, but now that I know the premise of his story is totally fabricated I want to give it a listen.

Thank you for the kind words - we are all making the world better by just resisting the oppression.

Hugs n Hash - Todd

---------------_


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

_.

---------------

To me, there is only one OG KUSH; when I first got it in Los Angeles in 1997 the O.G. stood for Original Gangster - and I think that name came from the Ice-T reference in hip-hop; O.G. Original Gangster, which is the fourth album by Ice-T. Released in 1991. O.G. became famous in Los Angeles and mostly within the hip-hop community, as there was Kush - like Hindu Kush sold in Sensi catalogs and commonly grown in Humboldt and Mendocino County, and then there was O.G. Kush - which was always awesome indoor bud, grown by a small group of growers that knew what they were doing and put out a product that became world-famous. All the BS about "organically grown" is hippy fantasy. O.G. was mostly grown in LA, mostly hydroponically and flowered late into its cycle, to the point which there were practically no stigmas and the resin was thick; O.G. was always green and sticky and the bracts fat.

And in regards to Nevil (hash and hugs dear sir) - I can attest that O.G. Kush is not reminiscent of Jack Herer. I was literally standing next to Jack Herer in 1994 when Ben Dronkers christened NL5xHzC X SK1xHzC - Jack Herer at the Cannabis Castle in Holland. That year Jack (the bud) was incredibly spicy and had the aroma of what I would later call "Nevil's Haze" - only because I have had the great fortune of smoking with Nevil in 96'. NL5 x Haze was for a long time my favorite strain and even won the 1996 HT Cannabis Cup in the Hydro category as NL5xHaze x Mist - even though it was grown in soil by a gentleman named Tom, and not a cross with Kali Mist. (And years later I want to say thank you to Nevil for that wonderful evening - if you remember, I found a seed in the bud you gave me to smoke, and when I offered it back to you, you laughed and told me I could keep it. I immediately proclaimed that I hoped it was a female and you said no, that I should hope it was a male, so that then I could mix it will all my favorite females. I'll never forget that perspective, and I thank you for it. That single seeed ended up being a male - unfortunately I lost it in the July 97 raid.)

O.G. Kush is greasy, whereas the Haze is spicy. I have a phenotype that is the best example of Nevil's Haze that I have smoked in North America and the O.G. is practically the polar opposite. After I got out of prison, I met a guy who lit a joint of what he called Super Silver Haze and it smelled like a bud that was handed to me by Nevil that evening in the 90's. I asked him where he got it and he told me that one of his friends had traveled to the Netherlands in 1997 or 1998, and met a guy named Nevil, played chess and smoked together. He bought seeds from Nevil and upon arriving home, picked the female that most reminded him of the Cannabis he smoked with Nevil. He quickly told me that he did not know if the story was true, but I felt it was because the scent of the Haze is unmistakable. He was nice enough to give me a cutting and years later I had both the Haze and O.G. tested by Steep Hill (circa 2009) and the O.G. came back at 20.6% and the Haze at 23.7% THC.

I still call the cutting I have "Nevil's Haze" and not "Super Silver Haze" because I think the sample of SSH that is floating around the San Francisco Bay should (I think) be called "Super Silver Skunk" because it flowers fast and is thick, and it does not have that unique Haze spicy scent. I will post photos of both my Haze and O.G. for the sake of comparison. The Haze I have is smallish buds, flowers in 70 to 77 days and is my morning favorite.

I will also attach some photos of O.G. Kush dried buds that I photographed while smoking with DJ Pooh - Pooh is the music producer for Ice Cube and co-creator of the movie FRIDAY. O.G Kush was practically all he smoked and is a very authentic photo of O.G. (Pooh was also nice enough to bail me out of jail in June 2006, after I got busted yet again, and also was DJ at my first party at the Playboy mansion to benefit the Marijuana Policy Project in 2007.)

Which brings me around to commenting on Dave Richards testimony on Adams show now that I have listened to it all. So much of what he says is to me is absolute fabrication. For instance, Woody Harrelson, who bailed me out of the feds to the tune of $500,000., was in Australia the evening I was raided and Dave is completely lying when he says that he had plans to have dinner at my house with Woody and of all people, Jack Nicholson. I also think that this is a great example of David's "fireside story", as it's one grain of truth mixed with confusion created by Dave's fantasy. Dave has only met Jack Nicholson in his imagination, which is the same place he met Frank. Furthermore, as for sentencing, I had no priors and I can prove it with my pretrial service investigation report. I did 5 years because I would not cooperate, it is that simple. I am currently being prosecuted and *Tony Serra* is my attorney, specifically because I would not cooperate yet again, after being raided in conjunction with Oaksterdam University and my old friend Richard Lee in 2012. As one week after the raid, I got a call from a very friendly police officer asking me if I would come down and cooperate, and I said no: 10 months later I received paperwork telling me to come on down to state court to go around again. At this point in my life I am numb to the system and have no fucks to give, I am proud that I have stayed true to my friends and Dave is right about one thing, everything did end up really comfortable for me, mainly because I did not stop trying to pick myself up, dust myself off and be grateful that I was still breathing. Cancer did not get me down, and I'll be damned if this stupid plant prohibition is going to do it.

------------------

@SpiderK - for a moment I thought you were Nevil Schoenmakers - but most obviously you are not. Nevil knows me, and you don't even know when "Jack Herer" was released. Why are you writing in first person and signing it Nevil - when you are obviously not Nevil Schoenmakers?

And yes, I was in and out of jail and I did not lose the O.G. because the guys who were growing it kept giving back to me. And after reading your flippant comments about Woody living out of the country during my bust, all I can think is that you are freaking stupid or drinking out of the same fantasy–fountain as Dave Richards - as Woody still to this day has had the same house in Beverly Hills that he purchased when he was doing Cheers - and surprise, other houses to. If your level of intelligence in regards to regurgitating other people's expertise is reflected in your lack of knowledge of what you speak in regards to Woody – I highly doubt anything you are blabbing about in regards to Cannabis. The memorable evening I wrote about having with Nevil happened sometime in 1996 and up to that point I had never heard of O.G. Kush, our conversation revolved around HAZE. I only first encountered O.G. Kush in Los Angeles in February 1997 and shortly thereafter was given a cutting for the first time.

As for trying to build up my credibility – I really couldn't give two fucks to be know for my gardening abilities, but I do care about people lying about my life, which is what brought me here. I have been growing Cannabis since 1984 and going in and out of jail for it and only it, since I started hanging out with Jack Herer and working on his book. After he passed away in 2010, I released the 12th edition of the Emperor - go read my memorial to him on page 16 if you're having trouble believing what I write here. And yes, I certainly was standing next to Jack in November 1994 when Sensi first opened the Cannabis Castle to the public and presented Jack with his namesake bud. Ask Ben or Alan Dronkers if your memory doesn't serve you, or if because you actually weren't there.

I attended the 1994 Cannabis Cup with Jack Herer after staying at Steve Hager's New York apartment and flying into Amsterdam with most of the HT crew, I also attended the 1995 Cannabis Cup and worked for HT/Steve Hager showing 60 minutes around Amsterdam, and then lived in Amsterdam the entire year of 1996 while working at Positronics, while also working with Simon at Serious Seeds, and even that year as editor-in-chief at High Life magazine, working on publishing an English edition of their Dutch magazine titled Hemp Life (which was released in November 1996 throughout Europe).

As for Woody bailing me out of federal prison – it is public knowledge:
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/BRIEFLY : BEL-AIR POT SUSPECT BAILED OUT BY ACTOR.-a083876073

As for hanging out with rappers, well friends come in all shapes, sizes and colors – at least mine do, living in LA I have met smokers from all walks of life and I really do not care if a person is or is not famous, just if they are kind. Before I went to prison, Woody and I also did college tours and I even spoke at Woodstock 99' > www.spitfiretour.org

For a moment in my life – Dave Richards was a friend of mine, I will attach a photo of he and I which appeared in an Amsterdam newspaper in September 1996, we were both smoking at the HASH-BASH and having a great time. But that was before Dave showed his true colors and I found out he was a liar, later I would find out he was also a government informant with the spine of a jellyfish, and there is not a much better example of that than listening to him give false testimony as to my activities and the people that were at my house on freaking YouTube.

._


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

_continued...

After I got out of prison in 2004, I got back into activism: in 2005 I helped make THE UNION: The Business Behind Getting High, co-produced three parties the Playboy mansion for the Marijuana Policy Project in 2007, 2008 & 2009, and then moved to the Los Angeles Convention Center for my June 2009 THC Expo. In 2010, I worked on and released the 12th edition of Jack's book, in 2011, I worked with Vivian McPeak and we created and released PROTESTIVAL: A 20 Retrospective of Seattle Hempfest, in 2012 I got raided yet again and then went onto received the Cannabis Cultural Award alongside Sir Richard Branson and Dr. Lester Grinspoon from Ben Dronkers, who just happens to be the guy who I was standing in front of when he named Jack Herer the bud. And just last October, we released THE CULTURE HIGH - if you haven't seen it, please do, it has some or my "rapper friends".

@Frostynugman back in 2008/2009 Steep Hill "lab reports" were not much more than a single sheet of paper expressing the percentages of cannabinoids and I did not keep them.

I personally have no doubt that there are lots of copies of true O.G. Kush floating around under various names, because as I said in one of my earlier posts, I was selling cuttings of the famous plant in 2004, 2005 and 2006 all over Los Angeles.

--------------------

@SpiderK - holy fertilizer – there is no crew! Who are you and what is your real name? Because there is nothing I have less respect for some internet troll hiding behind a pseudonym. If you not going to give your true identity than just shut up. There is few things worse than a coward hiding behind a fake name. And with the comment about Woody was living in Costa Rica - proves you really are just a newspaper reader.

I'm not hiding anything – I am just clarifying some bullshit some dumbass that I met in Holland is talking about in a public forum, and trying to bring some light onto a conversation that I happen to know a lot about. I don't know how many people in this form have been growing OG since 1997, but – I have, that is, when I'm not in prison.

I have been a loner grower since I started growling in my closet and I have no plans on changing. I met Dave Richards at the Greenhouse Cafe and had nothing to do with much of the stupidity he is talking about. Dave is living vicariously through other people's lives, he somehow fabricated Frank's bust into his imagination as being part of it because he simply looted a raided grow site. Frank's daughter contacted me to bring this information to light, I never bothered to contact her first because I did not know Frank. Dave is also blatantly fabricating his stories involving me, which is really why I came on this forum, to clarify the bullshit he was spreading.

Dave Richards met Peter McWilliams because Peter gave me a rather sizable book advance to produce not just my book titled; "How To Grow Medical Marijuana" which was released in 1998, but he also wanted me to put together grow websites and create grow videos.

Woody bailed me out of jail on his own regard, and I am thankful he did it because there's no way I would've been able to come up with $500,000 in cash. And I am not a commercial grower, if anything I am a producer, as I produce books, movies and events. In 97' Peter was a multimillionaire and Dave was quick to become a bottom feeder trying to impress Peter and get his hands on some money, I quickly regretted ever letting David meet Peter. However, what I was doing at my house was my own project and had nothing to do with other people's commercial interests. After I got busted in 1997, there is evidence that David and Peter and others were pursuing commercial interests, but I had nothing to do with it. In 1998 Jack Herer and I were working together on the rerelease of the Emperor.

I don't give two shits about breeding - in my opinion, most people are just mixing together the same old strains and calling it their own. My goal upon returning from Amsterdam was to simply identify the various strains available to me and categorize them by the amount of time they took to flower, and the cannabinoid levels they produced. I was hoping to start doing cannabinoid analysis of my plants back in 1997, so that I could start publishing the information in hopes that we could all have a better understanding of what was available in the Cannabis world.

After having cancer 10 times – my life goal is not to make a lot of money, my goal is to spread the truth about cannabis, as I feel that I owe the plant a great deal, as I believe it was instrumental in me overcoming my childhood disease.

----------------------

@oahno hopefully you never have to find this all on your own, so I will tell you. When you're arrested, you can do one of two things: pay 10% to a bondsman, money which you will never see returned. The second thing you can do, is put the full bond up in either cash or property, and if you do that, you will get back all of your money upon completion of the court proceedings. Woody put up the entire amount in 1997 and got it all returned when I went to prison in 2000, the government was even nice enough to pay 5% interest annually.

@FiveAM - I got carried away and I could afford the equipment. And I'm not saying that I did not have workers at my house helping me out to water and repot and keep the house clean, as when I was living in Bel Air money was not an issue, nor was it my intention to sell the Cannabis I was growing for profit. I actually believed that I could make more money off of books, videos, and website information that I could selling grams of weed; my publisher Peter McWilliams was a five-time, New York Times best-selling author and my dreams had nothing to do with selling kilos of Cannabis.



---------------------

MODERATOR: @HEMPxxx Is a legend in the cannabis community. If you want to troll him you will be banned. Show some respect or I'll show you the fucking door.

----------------------


._


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

_continued...

Hey everybody – let me just start off by saying that I most certainly did not come into this forum to start fertilizer with anybody - Mr. Spiderman included. I feel like I have been very fortunate witness too much of this movement and I try to do my part to do what I can to stop the disinformation and spread the truth wherever I can. 

A crazy lesson of the whole Bel Air bust was that I experienced a lot of people being very kind to me - I mean, you would never want to test your friends by putting yourself into a horrible situation but to find yourself in a horrible situation and realized there were people like Woody, who stood up and helped me out when I least expected it really was a beautiful experience. I truly believe that nature favors the brave and support came from places I would have never expected, such as, a little old lady from Boise Idaho who was 71 years old, read about our story on ifeminist.com and wanted to write to me telling me that she supported our cause, she did not know me she was just being kind and going through the whole experience was profound. It was made clear to me early on in the prosecution that had I cooperated I could have mitigated the charges against me but at the time I made the decision that I would rather walk away from everything I had ever owned, than to sell my soul cooperating with what I saw as the other side of right. 

At my sentencing I delivered a 40 minute speech denouncing government oppression and never apologized for growing flowers I believe that what we are doing is right and that prohibiting nature is wrong. And the main reason I came into this forum is because I wanted to stand on the side of truth, not because I wanted adulation, I learned a long time ago that I really do not like attention, but I do appreciate all of your kind words and sentiment, and I feel the same way about people like Jack Herer, Ben Dronkers, Nevil and many others who have shared their wisdom for the betterment of us all.

I wish I had the answers to all things O.G., truth be told, she was not that famous when I first got her and she was not even my favorite. I caught major shit for calling O.G. high-end commercial bud (at 9 weeks) as comparing it to long flowering HAZE being truly connoisseur quality cannabis. I find it interesting that there is so much interest in this cutting and the only reason I chimed in, is because there was incorrect information being presented including me. 

Back in Bel Air I had over 50 strains growing simultaneously, I moved into the house in February and was using the absolutely massive outdoor area to start seeds, I was buying my soil by the pallet and having a blast outdoors while I built my 70 light indoor grow. It was honestly a little boy's dream come true, out of the closet and into a freaking mansion - words cannot describe how much fun I was having simply gardening and staying home. I made friends by happenstance and the herb brings us together. I honestly thought that the law changing made a difference, I mean, after alcohol prohibition ended, did not Jack Daniels go from being a bootlegger to a businessman? 

What the press did not report was that I was in negotiations with Larry Flynt and Woody to start a magazine about Cannabis, turns out that Larry Flynt once distributed high times through the 70's and his comment to me was that marijuana was a lot more popular in the late 90s than it was in the late 70s, unfortunately I got busted in the middle of negotiations, but both guys did their best to defend me, Woody bailed me out and Larry sent his lawyers, I did not ask for it and that is probably why they helped me out. 

In 1997 I never distributed OG Kush to anybody - and I sure as hell never sold Jason King and eight of Hash Plant for $100.! It may be crazy to comprehend but, I never sold weed to anybody out of the mansion in Bel Air - I did not have to, I had money from my book advance and was too busy spending it, to worry about getting cash for a few grams of dried up flowers, which were in silly abundance in my life at this time. I literally had a dry bar with 50 jars that each comfortably held 100g of buds - for guests. 

I grew out many of the strains Dave had such as heavy-duty fruity, his Mendocino, and Hash Plant, I absolutely loved a plant called Babylon - it flowered in under eight weeks but smelled and tasted like a Kali Mist/HAZE, it never developed more than five leaflets and the leaves looked like they were designed by Black & Decker - rigid sharp serrated leaves that turned up, it did not look like an Afghan and sure the flock does not look like OG, in fact nothing in Dave's little bag of tricks even remotely resembled any of the piny/greasy varieties such as; New York City Diesel, Sour Diesel, O.G., or Chem Dawg (in the Dead circle where I first got Chem Dawg - that is how we spelled it, in connection to the band, which is also how I think OG became the tag line to Kush in LA, it was slang that the hip-hop kids used just like "dawg" was slang that the Dead Heads used). 

I do not claim to be the best grower - I joke that my teacher, Robert Clarke, has had the opportunity to forget more about Cannabis than I have had the opportunity to learn. (Shameless plug - please pick up a copy of Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany - in it you will see 2 of my photos!) The photos I have posted I have both grown and photographed, so I can speak to their authenticity.

I grew everything Dave had in Amsterdam at Positronics in 1996 after Dave split with Greenhouse - Scott - aka Shanibaba dropped off Dave's plants to me at Posi, if you see him ask him, he'll tell ya. Dave's strains were ok, nothing spectacular, no HAZE, mostly what I would call commercial, 8 to 9 weeks and mostly Afghan crossed varieties. All of his BS about government tested strains is absolute Santa Claus coming down the chimney material. I cannot imagine for a moment that Frank could have walked away from 12 years in prison by simply giving up his garden - which I would like to point out, the DEA took anyway and I am sure samples of his Cannabis ended up at the University of Mississippi for analysis, as does a lot of the cannabis seized. 

If anybody wants to private message me they are more than welcome to and I will do my best to answer questions, but I have pretty much stated what I know about the lineage of OG - do not want to mention the guys name who gave it to me out of respect for other people's privacy, so please do not ask. 

Please enjoy a pirated copy of our latest film: http://vidzi.tv/l9qiox4f9e5f.html#.VEaJLGCj-_k.twitter

-------------------------

._


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

_continued...

@dogznova unfortunately, no – but I have smoked some pretty amazing blueberry that came out of Oregon – or so I thought in the 90s.

And just as a notation because I know you are all so keen on the details – the cover of my book is actually a Train Wreck cross from Northern California and not OG. 

@MrBelvedere - thank you for the breakdown! 

@sanvanalona - yes – I smoke a lot actually, I really enjoyed the taste and scent of fresh or I should say, perfectly cured Cannabis every morning. I find it to be a nice way to wake up in comparison to going straight to dabs - which often happens. Although, I had a realization with much of the "dabs" that are generally available, are narcotic because they are made with varieties which are quick flowering: which was similar to the realization I had when I got to Amsterdam in 94, and realized HAZE would wake me up like a morning coffee, as up to the point I only had access to seeds from bags of (supposedly) greenhouse grown buds from Vermont in the early 80s - I spent the 80s growing something that resembles the stink of a skunk. 

And of course I know Renée - she was like the opposite of Dave Richards, she wouldn't cooperate and faced prison as opposed to being part of the prosecution against me and Peter. I cannot speak about any of the strains in Vancouver during the years that she was up there, which is 98 on - I was living in California and fighting the prosecution, I self surrendered to prison January 3, 2000, and was only in touch with my friends mostly through mail, although obviously some did visit.

I would also like to point out that the Skunk is a North American animal and not native to the Netherlands - which is probably why the variety of Cannabis that they call "Skunk", smells sweet and so unlike the varieties that we call skunk in North America, which are more putrid and skunk-like. If you're reading this and you have lived in North America, then the chances are you know what it smells like to smell a skunk, it is very difficult to describe, but it is also very reminiscent to certain North American strains of Cannabis.

@soopy - I have grown Chem 91 and it is close to OG and I have always thought the were related somewhere along the line: and although Chem has a better yield, OG is brighter in scent and when smoking, and also has better resin development. I get bored of toking Chem and would rather have OG. Attached is a photo of Chem that I took and grew from a cutting going around California.

@MrBelvedere I have grown the Hindu Kush from Sensi Seeds as we had a nice sample at Positronics, although I only watched it flower through 2 or 3 cycles. I was fortunate enough to grow a lot of the Dutch varieties when I was there in 96, as I was working at Posi that entire year with Ol' Ed Holloway (who turned 80 in 1996 - he was credited with teaching Wernard how to grow seedless back in the early 70s and came back as a guest in 96). And I would like to point out that the Hindu Kush in the Dutch gene pool shure does not smell like what we call OG Kush in California - as Hindu Kush sold in Europe often smells sweet - and not piney like the Hindu Kush samples that I have grown/seen in Mendocino in 94' - which I would like to also point out, also does not smell like what we call OG Kush. 

My friend was just over visiting and I asked him to describe OG Kush, he also lived in LA in the 90's, and has smoked a lot of OG, he called the taste of OG Kush "Umami". I had to look it up, but I think he hit it dead on:

From Wikipedia: Umami/uːˈmɑːmi/, a savory taste, is one of the five basic tastes (together with sweet, sour, bitter and salty).

So in my opinion:
Hindu Kush - from Amsterdam is sweet almost early Skunk #1-ish
Hindu Kush - from Mendocino, California is more Piney
OG. Kush is Umami - or like a combination of all tastes, it is thick and flavorful. 

I have also moved away from describing varieties with the old taxonomy of Sativa & Indica - as Rob Clarke and Mark Merlin lay out the best argument I have read in Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany, and that is that nobody smokes SATIVA - it is simply a Latin suffix used to describe useful plants, there is a Lettuce Sativa L. and nobody smokes that either. The Latin suffix was attached to plants that they were finding most useful or using industrially, ya know - HEMP, so Sativa was describing industrial-use varieties being identified by farmers in Europe.

Whereas INDICA - simply means; of or like India, in fact, many items that originate from India are called "Indica". And because India was the - dare I say it - OG Cannabis capital the world - all of the drug varieties were Indica, in comparison to all of the industrial varieties being tagged with the suffix SATIVA. 

Now what are we really trying to describe with the two words is more describable by how North or South the plant originated, such as a very Northern Afghan variety that flowers fast, we call INDICA, and rightly so, because India was once that entire area of the Hindu Kush Mountains and into what is now Pakistan. But if we travel South towards Goa and encountered varieties at the southernmost tip of India, they would have narrow leaves and flower for (one could say countless) weeks because they were equatorial - or simply put, acclimated closer to the equator. But it would all be INDICA, from the southernmost tip of India where Cannabis flowers in as long as 16 weeks (or forever if you are watching it) to the Hindu Kush Mountains where we find some of the shortest flowing varieties of Cannabis in the world. So all drug varieties are basically INDICA. 

I would also make the argument that during the 50s and 60s, and much of the 70s, most of America was smoking equatorial varieties of Cannabis: Acapulco Gold, Thai Stick - Vietnam, Mexican, Hawaiian, Jamaican, - all high-energy Ganja, and then in the late 70s and 80s, when breeders started mixing Afghan into pretty much everything they could get their hands on, the Cannabis smoking experience became very (dear I say) polluted with Afghan genetics that produced narcotic like effects and "couch lock" became a term to describe how you felt when you smoked really strong herb. Why? Because growers were looking for the fastest, fattest flowers they could grow. Quick, high yield indoor Cannabis was definitely a product of prohibition, and now that we are seeing quasi-legalization, I would just like to make the argument that people should start looking at setting up perpetual flowering systems and growing flowers that take longer than 8 to 10 weeks to flower. There is a whole new world to be found in Cannabis in some of these later flowering varieties, but the market has to be open-minded and start judging Cannabis not on what it looks like, but instead on how it feels.

I also think that we should start judging cannabis more upon its cannabinoid and terpene ratios and less upon it's flowering time and yield. As some of my favorite varieties are equatorial and will never deliver the same yield of more commercial cannabis, but I really don't care either. I would rather have the high-energy, complexity of an equatorial variety than almost any Northern, quick flowering variety.

@MrBelvedere Unfortunately I have never had my Cannabis returned after a raid and sadly I have lost genetics that are irreplaceable. I will attach a before and after photo of my old mother room, it just sucks and that is why I really recommend people share their genetics with their friends so that if something bad happens to your garden, you can go back around to your friends and gather up your favorite genetics and dust yourself off and start all over. 

I hope I got everybody's questions – thank you everybody for the kindness and happy gardening!
-------------------------

Hey everybody – thanks for the love - I would prefer not to say anything bad about anybody and I did not come in here to talk negatively about anybody either. I actually think happiness is a choice and I do my best to live a positive lifestyle, regardless of the prosecutions I've been dealing with, or the reoccurring cancer I faced as a child or when dealing with some of the clowns we all encounter in life. My motivation in posting was simply to correct inaccurate information regarding myself in this forum: Dave saying that I was an international seed smuggler for him and that I was selling $100.- eights to Jason King, AND that he was coming to my house to have dinner with Woody and Jack Nicholson - and I could go on...was just too much for me to let go. 

@hrpuffnstuff - I pride myself on being able to be honest my entire life and I have lived my life in a way that I have never had to rely on lies to get by, and for that I thank the plant, and I do what I do politically in order to educate the world about Cannabis, because of the health and independence it has given me. I have never lied, cheated or stolen my entire life - because I didn't fucking have to, and I say that boldly, not hiding behind some pseudonym as you are. It's easy to talk shit when you're hiding behind a screen, but I'm not here hiding who I am, but you are basically lying by hiding your identity from start of your typing.

._


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

_continued...

So you want to bring up Brian freaking Roberts - glad to, after he ripped me off trying to do the THC EXPO without me, and failing miserably - I got to talking to his childhood friend and first business partner Ramsey, who he founded that THC sticker company with, and found out that Brian had ripped off Ramsey before he ripped off me. And then in 2011 when I was walking into the HT SF Cannabis Cup, I walked into Aaron - of DNA Seeds - and he pulled me aside to tell me that Brian had just ripped off DNA for over $150 grand! Ask either Aaron or Don - they will let you know what they think of ol' Brian. So turns out, I was just second in line to a chronic con-man and thief. Last time Jorge Cervantes was at my house visiting me - you can see even more of my photographs in his next book - Jorge told me that he heard Brian was a heroin addict living in Northern California, no doubt hiding out from some of the many people looking to sue him for not paying them after his failed 2010 THC EXPOSE. 

Fortunately for me I have had more good friends than bad, and even though Brian was an expensive lesson – it was a lesson nonetheless and I am stronger for it.

I am not done with the THC EXPO - as it was my goal in 2009 to bring together the international Cannabis industry under one roof and make the largest statement I could that Cannabis should not be a illegal. Since my 2009 event, I have helped release 3 books (about to release a 4th) and a full-length documentary about Cannabis, and I have also produced a weekend of lectures in my home state teaching people how to GrowMEDICINE at no less than the Rhode Island Convention Center: unlike your hero Brian; I did not go on to rip off my friends and disappear, I went on to get an award with the likes of Dr Lester Grinspoon and Richard Branson and in fact, if you knew how good I lived, you would hate me even more.

._


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

*Fan:*
_What up B-real? I heard that you claim to be the one who brought the OG Kush to the west coast. Is this true? Ps. Smoking on some OG right now._
*B-real:*
_*I didn't bring OG to the west coast. It was brought by a guy named Matt Berger from Florida. It was called something else and we renamed it OG Kush. Every other story is bullshit, period.*_

http://interviewly.com/i/b-real-mar-2014-reddit 

.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn all this information,is to much brain food right now....

As long,as I can get to play with the genetics,in some way or another...I'm happy


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 29, 2015)

"How to Grow Medical Marijuana" by Todd McCormick http://www.drugsense.org/mcwilliams/www.petertrial.com/grow.pdf
page 19


----------



## kgp (Mar 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn all this information,is to much brain food right now....
> 
> As long,as I can get to play with the genetics,in some way or another...I'm happy


Exactly. And it's quite an honor to get what some of the people risked their lives to protect and preserve long before medical.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 29, 2015)

I wasnt going to get into all of this but I think Mr Belvedere did his homework. I stumbled on this info while looking into a different legendary cut and my holy grail, the UK cheese.
Either way, his creditably is questionable at best, even Adam stated that he had lost contact with Dave over rumors of "sketchy" behavior.
All Im saying is the way I was raised, you dont dry snitch on your homies. Just him talking about his old buddies illegal activities and including names and shit aint cool.
Talk about what you did and dont implicate anyone else, basic stuff.
Just my $.02.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Smokin some Kool Aid


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 30, 2015)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Yeah and just like you I smoked great kush-like weed in early 90's FL that was named kryptonite / krippie / crippie / krip etc and sometimes it was great, sometimes it was average. Crippie is an adjective for great weed... Just like diesel is the adjective for chronic in NorthEast, and Kush is the name for everything that was good on Dead tour, especially in Cali and now the rest of the world. That term was used in Florida long before Dave went from California to Amsterdam, when maybe he decided to use the already popular name to one of his strains. Why isn't Kryptonite a best seller at Positronics lol? Why is it not even in their catalog?


Positronics was not a good shepherd of the genetics and lost them several years ago. Oaksterdam/Blue Sky Cafe use to have Kryptonite on their clone only menu, just a few years ago, when they were still in business. We were getting Krypto out of Canada, not Florida, in 94/95, during my senior year in high school. It was always the same strain, super powerful, and not just a term for "the good stuff".



_MrBelvedere_ said:


> *Fan:*
> _What up B-real? I heard that you claim to be the one who brought the OG Kush to the west coast. Is this true? Ps. Smoking on some OG right now._
> *B-real:*
> _*I didn't bring OG to the west coast. It was brought by a guy named Matt Berger from Florida. It was called something else and we renamed it OG Kush. Every other story is bullshit, period.*_
> ...


Now, at the beginning of that same episode of the Adam Dunn show that featured Dave, they also interviewed two Florida guys. They were the guys that Adam got his cut of OG from back in the day, and one of them was Matt, the guy that B-real got his cut from, too. Now the guys on the show aren't brothers, and since I could clearly hear both of them, we can conclude neither one of them is dead.



_MrBelvedere_ said:


> _Furthermore, in regards to OG KUSH - I was given a cutting of the plant in 1997 and Dave Richards did NOT HAVE ANYTHING to do with it. There was a small group of growers in Los Angeles who were growing OG and I was fortunate enough to be given a plant and brought into their circle. *The story back then was that it came from a brother who brought it in from Florida.*
> 
> After I was released from prison in 2004, I was again given OG Kush and specifically asked if this time I could share it. *Coincidentally, the brother who brought OG from Florida died in a skiing accident and his friends thought it would be most appropriate if I used the plant to get back on my feet.*_


I had stated early in the thread that I didn't think Dave was 100% right about everything, I said he had pieces of the puzzle. Now, you were trying to use Todd's words to show what Dave said was pure bullshit. Unfortunately, the quote from B-real, and Adam's interview with Matt, prove that Todd McCormick is not the most reliable source of information on this subject, either.


----------



## kgp (Mar 30, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Positronics was not a good shepherd of the genetics and lost them several years ago. Oaksterdam/Blue Sky Cafe use to have Kryptonite on their clone only menu, just a few years ago, when they were still in business. We were getting Krypto out of Canada, not Florida, in 94/95, during my senior year in high school. It was always the same strain, super powerful, and not just a term for "the good stuff".
> 
> 
> Now, at the beginning of that same episode of the Adam Dunn show that featured Dave, they also interviewed two Florida guys. They were the guys that Adam got his cut of OG from back in the day, and one of them was Matt, the guy that B-real got his cut from, too. Now the guys on the show aren't brothers, and since I could clearly hear both of them, we can conclude neither one of them is dead.
> ...


Which leads us back to the beginning that we will never know the truth about og.

I can't wait to see results of the genome project. I'm not sure what exactly they can tell but it still will be scientific facts comparing og's.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> Which leads us back to the beginning that we will never know the truth about og.
> 
> I can't wait to see results of the genome project. I'm not sure what exactly they can tell but it still will be scientific facts comparing og's.


I'm looking forward to that too and hopefully something good comes from it so they can start doing this on all the strains. Boy if they do people are gonna be so hot lol I can see it now.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> Which leads us back to the beginning that we will never know the truth about og.
> 
> I can't wait to see results of the genome project. I'm not sure what exactly they can tell but it still will be scientific facts comparing og's.


Exactly, sir.
The results are going to be super interesting to see and I'm really looking forward to seeing who's really who in the OG world.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> Which leads us back to the beginning that we will never know the truth about og.
> 
> I can't wait to see results of the genome project. I'm not sure what exactly they can tell but it still will be scientific facts comparing og's.


I only hope those responsible for the genome project share the information. Considering the time investment and value - they may not be that willing to do so. I don't know much about the project though, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I only hope those responsible for the genome project share the information. Considering the time investment and value - they may not be that willing to do so. I don't know much about the project though, so I guess we'll see.


Pretty sure some company is gonna own the rights to the information. Some of these genetic databases are already being used link end product to the original sources.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 30, 2015)

Kryptonite was a term used all over Florida for killer weed. Yes people may have said it was only one strain but that is people talking. A term people could relate to. A popular term. I have smoked buds from all over Florida, many different strains, named kryp, krypto, crip, kryptonite and 20 variations of the word depending on how lazy the speakers tongue is and how many syllables they feel like pronouncing.

Exactly the same thing as people are calling all good weed Kush all over the world nowadays. One syllable is so much easier.

Maybe the genome project can prove some of the clones are siblings or very related closely, that will be a good thing. But without the surviving parent, uncles, aunts etc viable dna there will not be a way to prove parentage. If the family dna tree is not available it will be hard to prove anything. I think the easiest thing to prove is which cuts are S1 of another. Just my two cents.

Are they funded and ready to test? Last time I checked they did not have money to start. Hope they get the idea off the ground.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 30, 2015)

I remember back in 94 i was in Florida, went to a little get together and they were calling the weed crippies not sure if thats spelled right. Haven't heard that name till kgp started talking about it on the threads. I do remember it was some sure fire dank.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 30, 2015)

Canada, being a ghost, saying your dead, new aliases like "Slim", moving, and misinforming people is what growers and dealers do all the time to avoid LEO and thieves. People will say things to everyone including cops to keep them confused where they are, who they are, where it is coming from, etc. People who ask (even innocent) questions seem like cops in the real world, and this starts an endless spew of misinformation.






crip, cripi, cripa, kryptonite, krypto, crips, kryp, crippies, cryp, crippler, crippy, crypt, and any other way to say it is slang for good weed

*How did you come up with the name BReal? *
Before the music, I was into the gang life. They called me Real Chill. We'd go line out rivals tags and tag a roll call. One of my 1st missions was to go and do this. As a blood, you don't write C, so Real Chill was turned into B-Real


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aye Karma can you hit me with a recent pic of your GSC. From what I'm seeing of the last pics you posted its not looking the way OGKB stacks. Do you think it could Platinum GSC? Is yours very slow in veg too? Any tips on getting this girl to speed up I have never dealt with a plant that grew so slow


Here you go, sir, as you requested. Yeah, she's an uber slow grower for sure, that one. My best advice is to go easy on the nutes with her, as any overfeeding seemed to slow her down ever further, from my experience. Platinum GSC seems like it could be a possibility, but I'm waiting until harvest to make any comparisons, and try to size up which cut of GSC she might be. Despite her small looking buds, those buds are easily the densest in my garden, by far.

GSC


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Here you go, sir, as you requested. Yeah, she's an uber slow grower for sure, that one. My best advice is to go easy on the nutes with her, as any overfeeding seemed to slow her down ever further, from my experience. Platinum GSC seems like it could be a possibility, but I'm waiting until harvest to make any comparisons, and try to size up which cut of GSC she might be. Despite her small looking buds, those buds are easily the densest in my garden, by far.
> 
> GSC
> View attachment 3384725


She is just so freezing beautiful. Ultra frosty she shows it in veg. Platinum is possible but from what I see I'm still going with OGKB. By you saying how dense they are and from the pic you posted she isn't finished swelling yet so I don't want to say Platinum and definitely not Forum. The very slow veg is also confirming she's OGKB but I haven't overfed her at all. I'm in FFOF and they may be a lil too much for her but I see no burns or deficiencies. She is very green so she may be getting more N but she looks great just slow as every other person who has OGKB say. We shall see once your finish. How long you got to go couple weeks?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Here you go, sir, as you requested. Yeah, she's an uber slow grower for sure, that one. My best advice is to go easy on the nutes with her, as any overfeeding seemed to slow her down ever further, from my experience. Platinum GSC seems like it could be a possibility, but I'm waiting until harvest to make any comparisons, and try to size up which cut of GSC she might be. Despite her small looking buds, those buds are easily the densest in my garden, by far.
> 
> GSC
> View attachment 3384725


I'm growing girl scout cookies too, I think we have different phenotypes, yours looks more like the forum cut I think I have either a fake or thin mint phenotype cause mine looks like a bush and smells like mint and OG.


----------



## kgp (Mar 31, 2015)

Most OGKB that are out there are S1's. The seem to resemble the OGKB very much in veg, almost identica but are not the same when comparing smoke. Just what I heard anyway. I have a verified GSC forum cut and she looks much different then what I see posted. Here is a pics for reference.

Honestly I don't think GSC is all that. Its good smoke and all but I think my OG's blow it out of the water.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Most OGKB that are out there are S1's. The seem to resemble the OGKB very much in veg, almost identica but are not the same when comparing smoke. Just what I heard anyway. I have a verified GSC forum cut and she looks much different then what I see posted. Here is a pics for reference.
> 
> Honestly I don't think GSC is all that. Its good smoke and all but I think my OG's blow it out of the water.
> 
> View attachment 3385011 View attachment 3385012 View attachment 3385014 View attachment 3385015


Those are some tiny buds they better taste freaking good for that type of yield sacrifice. I must not have GSC cause mine is like a bush it smells just like mints tho.


----------



## kgp (Mar 31, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Those are some tiny buds they better taste freaking good for that type of yield sacrifice. I must not have GSC cause mine is like a bush it smells just like mints tho.


Tiny but I csn get it to yeild well. Many tops. I don't recall the cookie crew ever releasing the thin mint. I heard it was under lock and key.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 31, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Those are some tiny buds they better taste freaking good for that type of yield sacrifice. I must not have GSC cause mine is like a bush it smells just like mints tho.


You are in Co? Most of the gsc here is from seed, Cali connection would be my guess. I've grown a few myself, including one that smelled chocolate minty but was in reality a bushier sativa leaning B grade at best. I know that one is being sold in a few different shops as GSC.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2015)

COGrown said:


> You are in Co? Most of the gsc here is from seed, Cali connection would be my guess. I've grown a few myself, including one that smelled chocolate minty but was in reality a bushier sativa leaning B grade at best. I know that one is being sold in a few different shops as GSC.


Yes I do live in CO and I think they did say cali connection it smells like minty and a bit chocolate, here's a picture of her. I would say its a bushy indica plant? Not really sure it looks indica dom to me. I tied her down so that could also be why it is so bushy.


----------



## kgp (Mar 31, 2015)

Cali connection gsc is not gsc. Just a marketing scam. Could be good, but not gsc. Only thing gsc about hem is the name on the pack.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Most OGKB that are out there are S1's. The seem to resemble the OGKB very much in veg, almost identica but are not the same when comparing smoke. Just what I heard anyway. I have a verified GSC forum cut and she looks much different then what I see posted. Here is a pics for reference.
> 
> Honestly I don't think GSC is all that. Its good smoke and all but I think my OG's blow it out of the water.
> 
> View attachment 3385011 View attachment 3385012 View attachment 3385014 View attachment 3385015


Is that the JoeBrand cut he posted on another site long ago? Looks similar.. Beautiful!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Cali connection gsc is not gsc. Just a marketing scam. Could be good, but not gsc. Only thing gsc about hem is the name on the pack.


Yeah it smells good so im not super pissed but would have been nice to get the real thing. On the other hand I got a pack of sinmint cookies and hopefully after this grow I can get a good GSC phenotype that's more like the real thing.


----------



## kgp (Mar 31, 2015)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Is that the JoeBrand cut he posted on another site long ago? Looks similar.. Beautiful!


Thank you, sir. yes, it's the same cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Most OGKB that are out there are S1's. The seem to resemble the OGKB very much in veg, almost identica but are not the same when comparing smoke. Just what I heard anyway. I have a verified GSC forum cut and she looks much different then what I see posted. Here is a pics for reference.
> 
> Honestly I don't think GSC is all that. Its good smoke and all but I think my OG's blow it out of the water.
> 
> View attachment 3385011 View attachment 3385012 View attachment 3385014 View attachment 3385015


From my understanding OGKB when reversed is sterile so I don't think there's any s1's out there or we would have seen them on the market by now. Also OGKB is hard to pollinate and when she does take creates small seeds but viable. Only three breeders I know of that made crosses with it GGG, Riot and Archive. I may be wrong on the s1 part not 100% sure but I do remember that being said about her. 

The cut me me and Karma has is def not Forum as like you said you have the cut and I've seen many pics of her growing and our cuts are most definitely not Forum. Was doing research yesterday and some people are saying DHN GSC is either Platinum or Animal but I've seen Animal a few times and it doesn't look like it. I'll have the Forum soon but we will be able to tell more what she may be once she's chopped down


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 31, 2015)

@akhiymjames There are 2 ogkb's 1.0 and 2.0
@Yodaweed I grew out CC GSC, and was not happy but I hope you got a sick ass CC pheno that is better. Def choc and mint but no kush at all. I hope you got the keeper pheno tho.

I just asked a question in the gg#4 thread on ic and straight up got ignored. I posted right behind JW and he didnt even pm me back or anything. 

Now I am wondering why I even stay subscribed to these clone threads. I thought gg#4 was the cut for the noobs, to get a shot in the big game. It seems just as attainable as the rest of them.


----------



## kgp (Mar 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @akhiymjames There are 2 ogkb's 1.0 and 2.0
> @Yodaweed I grew out CC GSC, and was not happy but I hope you got a sick ass CC pheno that is better. Def choc and mint but no kush at all. I hope you got the keeper pheno tho.
> 
> I just asked a question in the gg#4 thread on ic and straight up got ignored. I posted right behind JW and he didnt even pm me back or anything.
> ...


What's your question. Maybe I can help. I don't care much for ic. Never really fit in there. Plus loading pics is a pain.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @akhiymjames There are 2 ogkb's 1.0 and 2.0
> @Yodaweed I grew out CC GSC, and was not happy but I hope you got a sick ass CC pheno that is better. Def choc and mint but no kush at all. I hope you got the keeper pheno tho.
> 
> I just asked a question in the gg#4 thread on ic and straight up got ignored. I posted right behind JW and he didnt even pm me back or anything.
> ...


Good look on the info bro I haven't heard anything about that so I appreciate and will do some research on them. 

Man I don't even fool around over there. I have one but I get treated just like you did most of the time when I talk over there so I stop posting. Posts even got deleted when I asked if GG#4 made it to the Carolinas yet. I just use the site for straight info purposes only. It is the most passed out cut I've ever seen as you know how most of the elite are hoarded but don't worry one will be coming your way soon. I have a good feeling


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> What's your question. Maybe I can help. I don't care much for ic. Never really fit in there. Plus loading pics is a pain.


It really doesnt even matter, it was merely a way of entering the conversation and trying to get to know some folks.

They have a lot of info on clone onlys and stuff on IC, but they have habit of treating new members like shit.
On Ic if you aint got a clone only you "aint put in enough work yet" or whatever. 

This will be my first cannabis cup and from what I hear about the disp. in CO, I am gonna need a local homie if I wanna taste of the good stuff.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She is just so freezing beautiful. Ultra frosty she shows it in veg. Platinum is possible but from what I see I'm still going with OGKB. By you saying how dense they are and from the pic you posted she isn't finished swelling yet so I don't want to say Platinum and definitely not Forum. The very slow veg is also confirming she's OGKB but I haven't overfed her at all. I'm in FFOF and they may be a lil too much for her but I see no burns or deficiencies. She is very green so she may be getting more N but she looks great just slow as every other person who has OGKB say. We shall see once your finish. How long you got to go couple weeks?


If you give that girl a nice big flush, and thin out her nitrogen intake, I think you'll see a difference. She's very sensitive, and prefers light feedings, any over abundance will slow her down. She handles overfeeding without burning, but her growth will slow to a snails pace. My gal was blooming slow, but since I've been flushing her for the last few weeks, she's really come into her own. She should be coming down in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I asked if GG#4 made it to the Carolinas yet.


What did you find out?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> What did you find out?


You must have missed when I said my post got deleted


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> If you give that girl a nice big flush, and thin out her nitrogen intake, I think you'll see a difference. She's very sensitive, and prefers light feedings, any over abundance will slow her down. She handles overfeeding without burning, but her growth will slow to a snails pace. My gal was blooming slow, but since I've been flushing her for the last few weeks, she's really come into her own. She should be coming down in about 2-3 weeks.


Kinda hard to flush soil out without drowning her. I def don't want to do that so I'll just keep watering her until she uses up everything in the soil. She growing so I can't complain I now know she needs to be in a very light base so my next run of her will be much better. By the way yours is looking I would say the same. If she is what I think she is she should put on some nice weight these next few weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You must have missed when I said my post got deleted


Must be Big 10 fans.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Ghost og 15 days to go.View attachment 3382619View attachment 3382620


nicely grown sir!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Must be Big 10 fans.


Me being from Ohio I'm Big 10 fan too so I would hope so but maybe me being in ACC territory killed it  oh well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well folks I am back up and growing and have gotten the first of my clones back and more on the way. Will be great getting my girls back plus I just popped the first 170 beans for the new grow. I did loose some stuff in the move but there will be many more clones to come!


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It really doesnt even matter, it was merely a way of entering the conversation and trying to get to know some folks.
> 
> They have a lot of info on clone onlys and stuff on IC, but they have habit of treating new members like shit.
> On Ic if you aint got a clone only you "aint put in enough work yet" or whatever.
> ...


If you want before you travel login to your mobile phone site and update your address to the hotel adress you will be residing at in Colorado or California. "Go paperless" with your bill. At end of month print out your bill showing your residence. Go from the airport to the DMV and get your resident ID card. Then go anywhere and get your cuts. Good luck.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 31, 2015)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> If you want before you travel login to your mobile phone site and update your address to the hotel adress you will be residing at in Colorado or California. "Go paperless" with your bill. At end of month print out your bill showing your residence. Go from the airport to the DMV and get your resident ID card. Then go anywhere and get your cuts. Good luck.


Genius fucking genius! Now where is that <+rep> button?!


----------



## COGrown (Apr 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @akhiymjames There are 2 ogkb's 1.0 and 2.0
> @Yodaweed I grew out CC GSC, and was not happy but I hope you got a sick ass CC pheno that is better. *Def choc and mint but no kush at all*. I hope you got the keeper pheno tho.
> 
> I just asked a question in the gg#4 thread on ic and straight up got ignored. I posted right behind JW and he didnt even pm me back or anything.
> ...


this was my experience with the cut i think was from them. If they were honest with yodaweed and said cali connection, that's good on them. The shop I got it from straight up said it was the forum cut, but aside from the novelty smell it was midgrade all the way.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> Which leads us back to the beginning that we will never know the truth about og.
> 
> I can't wait to see results of the genome project. I'm not sure what exactly they can tell but it still will be scientific facts comparing og's.


that project is from the Owner/creator of Centennial seeds right?

I thought OG stood for Ocean Grown to separate the southern cali strain from the outdoor grows in emerald triangle in northern cali, but its probably not true.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> that project is from the Owner/creator of Centennial seeds right?
> 
> I thought OG stood for Ocean Grown to separate the southern cali strain from the outdoor grows in emerald triangle in northern cali, but its probably not true.


Some say this is true and a lot say it's bullshit but we will never know truly


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 2, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> that project is from the Owner/creator of Centennial seeds right?
> 
> I thought OG stood for Ocean Grown to separate the southern cali strain from the outdoor grows in emerald triangle in northern cali, but its probably not true.



I always thought OG was the initials of the site Overgrow, where many people traded cuts.

That's my assumption anyways ..


----------



## kgp (Apr 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I always thought OG was the initials of the site Overgrow, where many people traded cuts.
> 
> That's my assumption anyways ..


Everyone has their own opinion.

Overgrow
Ocean grown
Original gangster
Organic grown

Some people argue that there is really no such a thing as og.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2015)

I heard it was created by an offensive guard.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2015)

COGrown said:


> this was my experience with the cut i think was from them. If they were honest with yodaweed and said cali connection, that's good on them. The shop I got it from straight up said it was the forum cut, but aside from the novelty smell it was midgrade all the way.


i ran a dud that fits this bill . called thin mints... looked like a crappy haze pheno from the 90's they tried calling "cough" but we callled "not cough" cuz it wasnt.... it all became shatter<<< quite minty smelling


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> Everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> Overgrow
> Ocean grown
> ...


Just like the game of telephone, you start with something like "Organic Grown" and by the end you have "Original Gangster" lol, or the other way around etc. I love some good mythology but it always saddens me when people find over this topic. Very silly topic to argue over because no matter who is right what difference does it make.

Also picked up some King Clone - Candyland


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Just like the game of telephone, you start with something like "Organic Grown" and by the end you have "Original Gangster" lol, or the other way around etc. I love some good mythology but it always saddens me when people find over this topic. Very silly topic to argue over because no matter who is right what difference does it make.
> 
> Also picked up some King Clone - Candyland


You sure it doesn't stand for Old Grandma? Pretty sure that's what it stands for since according to legend it was discovered by an Old Grandma in unicorn droppings.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You sure it doesn't stand for Old Grandma? Pretty sure that's what it stands for since according to legend it was discovered by an Old Grandma in unicorn droppings.









I need some unicorn droppings for the garden, will you help me catch this one?


----------



## kgp (Apr 2, 2015)

GG4 lower bud


----------



## kgp (Apr 2, 2015)

A couple pics of ghost og, reeking of pinesol. It tried to capture a shot from farther back to show structure of the lanky og. Its kind of shitty pics cuz all the hps but you can still see. A couple shots of the lower nugs too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of ghost og, reeking of pinesol. It tried to capture a shot from farther back to show structure of the lanky og. Its kind of shitty pics cuz all the hps but you can still see. A couple shots of the lower nugs too.
> 
> View attachment 3386901 View attachment 3386902 View attachment 3386904 View attachment 3386905


Just great looking buds on that ghost like aways!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 2, 2015)

You jokers you! You sure OG isn't Olympic Games?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 2, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You jokers you! You sure OG isn't Olympic Games?


I always thought it stood for orgasmic ganja


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> GG4 lower bud
> View attachment 3386899


Damn kgp you are an artist when it comes to growing herb, you have such amazing pics and i would love to try your product I'm sure it is FIRE!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 2, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Here you go, sir, as you requested. Yeah, she's an uber slow grower for sure, that one. My best advice is to go easy on the nutes with her, as any overfeeding seemed to slow her down ever further, from my experience. Platinum GSC seems like it could be a possibility, but I'm waiting until harvest to make any comparisons, and try to size up which cut of GSC she might be. Despite her small looking buds, those buds are easily the densest in my garden, by far.
> 
> GSC
> View attachment 3384725


And you as well BK your pics of your ladies are amazing, very nice job man keep up the good work! You can tell you put some love into those ladies!


----------



## kgp (Apr 2, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn kgp you are an artist when it comes to growing herb, you have such amazing pics and i would love to try your product I'm sure it is FIRE!


Thanks for the compliment. Honestly, most of the work is done for me. It's the genetics that make great herb. All I do is try and keep them happy and healthy.

And if your ever in west Michigan hit me up. I'll send you home with a good buzz and some samples to smoke.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2015)

seeded sour d cut almost ready


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> seeded sour d cut almost ready


Man for some reason your pics almost never work for me


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Excited for these new cuts...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

@kgp you ever ran the hells angel og? if not ever smoke it?


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> @kgp you ever ran the hells angel og? if not ever smoke it?


I have never ran or smoked it. From what I hear it is a og hybrid. The dude in California I got my sfv from runs it all the time. It's a great yielder. Here is a pic I stole of his ig.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man for some reason your pics almost never work for me


you on a cpu or a phone?? might be the way they are hosted when i cut an paste.... whatever just more weed from my greenhouses . after years with these cuts growing in greenhouses they really dont expess the same as they did when i ran them all indoors...
used to think my buddies in cali ran fakes till i saw what clones do under the sun. so diffrent.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> And you as well BK your pics of your ladies are amazing, very nice job man keep up the good work! You can tell you put some love into those ladies!


Thanks for the compliments, Jenks. As for my ladies, I spent the night harvesting, so they are no more. They have shuffled off this mortal coil and moved on to that big drying rack in the sky. Only the GSC is still standing, and she'll be coming down in a couple of weeks, too.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> @kgp you ever ran the hells angel og? if not ever smoke it?


I like it way more then the SFVOG.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I like it way more then the SFVOG.


My buddy who runs both in a 30k warehouse says the complete opposite. Says the ha cut is only better for yeild. being a hybrid or cross it's not that pure og that is only in a few real cuts. Lacking the smell and taste of the sfv. But like everything in this world. Different flavors and opinions. I personally can't compare the two cuz I've never had Hells angels cut.

I've heard of tons of different sfv cuts. A lot of clubs are selling cuts of Cali connections as sfv og, which is making some people wonder what's so good about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> My buddy who runs both in a 30k warehouse says the complete opposite. Says the ha cut is only better for yeild. being a hybrid or cross it's not that pure og that is only in a few real cuts. Lacking the smell and taste of the sfv. But like everything in this world. Different flavors and opinions. I personally can't compare the two cuz I've never had Hells angels cut.
> 
> I've heard of tons of different sfv cuts. A lot of clubs are selling cuts of Cali connections as sfv og, which is making some people wonder what's so good about it.


And all my buddies running collectives in CO prefer the HAOG as well, just like me. I've had the real SFVOG cut before but phased it out cause I got tired of it. I like the yield, the taste, and the smell better on my HAOG cut. 

But yes like you said everyone and everything is different I just prefer it more than the SFV cut. Maybe someday a HAOG cut can make it your way.....


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> And all my buddies running collectives in CO prefer the HAOG as well, just like me. I've had the real SFVOG cut before but phased it out cause I got tired of it. I like the yield, the taste, and the smell better on my HAOG cut.
> 
> But yes like you said everyone and everything is different I just prefer it more than the SFV cut. Maybe someday a HAOG cut can make it your way.....


The popular ones in the bay area are the Fire, Tahoe, Ghost, True. Then there are the 1,000's of fake OG names to get you to buy the same ghost og but with a name that appeals to you! 

I really can't wait til the cannabis fingerprinting stuff comes mainstream and we can really tell what plant is what.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The popular ones in the bay area are the Fire, Tahoe, Ghost, True. Then there are the 1,000's of fake OG names to get you to buy the same ghost og but with a name that appeals to you!
> 
> I really can't wait til the cannabis fingerprinting stuff comes mainstream and we can really tell what plant is what.


I've got Tahoe, getting Ghost, had fire, have HAOG, Legend OG, don't have true and haven't ever had it. I really want triangle kush.....

But yes a lot of people are in it for the money and hype. I've got a trusted source on mine, they run these in the collectives in CO my friends run.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got Tahoe, getting Ghost, had fire, have HAOG, Legend OG, don't have true and haven't ever had it. I really want triangle kush.....
> 
> But yes a lot of people are in it for the money and hype. I've got a trusted source on mine, they run these in the collectives in CO my friends run.


It is not all that uncommon, my journey started in a collective. I learned all I needed to know about running my own collective and then decided to go get a bachelors in business so I can do my own thing. Being in charge of inventory for a few years I knew what sold and what didn't. I also got to see first hand the name switching and all the other hush hush bs. I am not a shady person I don't live my life trying to only benefit myself and so I would rather work for myself than a place that was turning into one of the first few "corporate" style collectives.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is not all that uncommon, my journey started in a collective. I learned all I needed to know about running my own collective and then decided to go get a bachelors in business so I can do my own thing. Being in charge of inventory for a few years I knew what sold and what didn't. I also got to see first hand the name switching and all the other hush hush bs. I am not a shady person I don't live my life trying to only benefit myself and so I would rather work for myself than a place that was turning into one of the first few "corporate" style collectives.


Trust me dude if you knew my story you would know I'm the furthest thing from a "corporate" I work for myself as well but I love to share my knowledge and shit with others. The people I work in conjunction with are good people and do this for the love of the plant and patients. My wife suffers from MS and has tourettes, and severe anxiety and PTSD, ya she's a basket case but I love her and my mom had brain cancer as well(in remission now) thanks to RSO. So I get what you mean, I've been there as well but not everyone is like that.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Trust me dude if you knew my story you would know I'm the furthest thing from a "corporate" I work for myself as well but I love to share my knowledge and shit with others. The people I work in conjunction with are good people and do this for the love of the plant and patients. My wife suffers from MS and has tourettes, and severe anxiety and PTSD, ya she's a basket case but I love her and my mom had brain cancer as well(in remission now) thanks to RSO. So I get what you mean, I've been there as well but not everyone is like that.


I didn't infer that you were, there are plenty of us out here trying to do good for the world.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got Tahoe, getting Ghost, had fire, have HAOG, Legend OG, don't have true and haven't ever had it. I really want triangle kush.....
> 
> But yes a lot of people are in it for the money and hype. I've got a trusted source on mine, they run these in the collectives in CO my friends run.


Post some pics if you can. I love to see some good og's.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> Post some pics if you can. I love to see some good og's.


I like when people have us guess which OG clone only it is. I do pretty good at it and you do amazing .


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I like it way more then the SFVOG.


interesting! thanks for the input.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Honestly, most of the work is done for me. It's the genetics that make great herb. All I do is try and keep them happy and healthy.
> 
> And if your ever in west Michigan hit me up. I'll send you home with a good buzz and some samples to smoke.


You're to humble kgp, not everyone can get the results you get and I give credit where credit is due man and you deserve a ton of credit. Wish they had the rep button still!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

the Chem Dog 4 is nice and cured but it will get better with age!

Right now I have 9 DQ/GC cuts and 3 Sector7G cuts (chernobyl x goji og) in the garden. I have my bonsai mom of the new creation Sector7G and got 3 extremely healthy cuts off her. I will keep you guys/gals posted on the cross and if I find nice keeper pheno. If I get a good keeper pheno I am going to pass it out so it can make its away around and who ever I give cuts to has 1 rule and that is to pass on cuts to others!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 3, 2015)

the white oboma, the tripple platinum gsc x oboma, infinite euphoria x XXX platinum gsc = infinite cookies, Albertwalker og x the cookies, the albert walker smells like a skunk and like cherry pie at the same time this shit make me fucken laugh its gross and good at the same time...i boke my camera on acedent but the pics on the phone realy suck.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> Post some pics if you can. I love to see some good og's.


Sure no problem brotha! They are rooting right now. I lost them all when my cat took out my clone tray 

But lucky my homie hooked it back up.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

Got 5oz from four ChemDog4 ladies grown indoor in hydro, its a big yielder for sure:


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Got 5oz from four ChemDog4 ladies grown indoor in hydro, its a big yielder for sure:
> 
> View attachment 3387560


Looks like you're smoking good tonight! Love some stinky chem joints.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks like you're smoking good tonight! Love some stinky chem joints.


I have had some and it is very nice, taste like a blue strain its weird, but its a good hybrid and very potent and stinky as shit. More of an indica leaning strain IMO but I likey. I was gifted a quarter of BlueDream the other day and still have some Platinum OG left and a lot of DQ/GC.

Gonna throw that bud pillow in the closet and forget about it aka let it cure for about a month although I may dip into it here and there. You guys do know about turkey bags right? They completely hold the smell in.

There is a Boveda pack stuffed in the middle as well.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

And some pics of the new grow 12 DQ/GC (Carl Sagan clone only cuts) and 3 Sector7G's (hope the S7G's don't herm)
The S7G's are the 3 on the right

And my DQ/GC Carl Sagan bonsai mom, I've probably got over 20 cuts off her


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> And some pics of the new grow 12 DQ/GC (Carl Sagan clone only cuts) and 3 Sector7G's (hope the S7G's don't herm)
> The S7G's are the 3 on the right
> 
> And my DQ/GC Carl Sagan bonsai mom, I've probably got over 20 cuts off her


dude i was told the sagan cut went with the guy who owned that disp in boulder... hope thats the same one it deserves LIFE!! who is this cut??


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude i was told the sagan cut went with the guy who owned that disp in boulder... hope thats the same one it deserves LIFE!!View attachment 3387621 who is this cut??


The dude that has the Carl Sagan cut is from Cali, he calls it Carl Sagan because of all the fakes of green crack out their.

I get my cuts from Harborside in Oakland and it is from DHN and now that I live in Denver my buddy sent me a few cuts from SF and i have a couple bonsai moms of it.

I have now Idea what cut you have if you didn't get it from cali

Here is a pic of the Carl Sagan Cut I grew out a few runs ago


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

Seattle made it on the top ten marijuana strains for March 2015. Exoticgenetix (they have Optimus Prime) strain called The Sauce. My buddy lives in Seattle and Exoticgenetix has some amazing strains: https://exoticgenetix.com/strain-archive/

The list is from Smell the Truth: http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2015/03/31/ten-best-marijuana-strains-of-march/


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

wow lime chocolate gas, yummy


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The dude that has the Carl Sagan cut is from Cali, he calls it Carl Sagan because of all the fakes of green crack out their.
> 
> I get my cuts from Harborside in Oakland and it is from DHN and now that I live in Denver my buddy sent me a few cuts from SF and i have a couple bonsai moms of it.
> 
> ...


WOW SWEET!! glad i get shitty intel ... stunner! dont see that cut much round my neck o the woods...
on a side note it is nice to see you take your strains until they are done proper... patience is a virtue.
edit : i do not posess this cut just had a great time smoking it with a buddy that knew only conjectcure . witch is why i said i "ThoughT" thank you for clearing that up , telling me where to buy the clone , and PICTURES you rawk .+REP


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Seattle made it on the top ten marijuana strains for March 2015. Exoticgenetix (they have Optimus Prime) strain called The Sauce. My buddy lives in Seattle and Exoticgenetix has some amazing strains: https://exoticgenetix.com/strain-archive/
> 
> The list is from Smell the Truth: http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2015/03/31/ten-best-marijuana-strains-of-march/


Chocolate covered strawberrys sounds like a killer cross.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Chocolate covered strawberrys sounds like a killer cross.


Almost got a pack of that but decided on Moscato. I also got Green Ribbon BX from them too. Gonna see what all the fuss is about from them soon. 


mdjenks said:


> I have had some and it is very nice, taste like a blue strain its weird, but its a good hybrid and very potent and stinky as shit. More of an indica leaning strain IMO but I likey. I was gifted a quarter of BlueDream the other day and still have some Platinum OG left and a lot of DQ/GC.
> 
> Gonna throw that bud pillow in the closet and forget about it aka let it cure for about a month although I may dip into it here and there. You guys do know about turkey bags right? They completely hold the smell in.
> 
> There is a Boveda pack stuffed in the middle as well.


So is that how everyone is curing with the Boveda packs now? After its dry jar/bag it up throw Boveda packs in and that's it? Just wondering cus my hydro store just got tons in and I've been seeing many people use them so I'm just wondering how people are using them. I was gonna throw them in after cure a couple weeks


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Apr 4, 2015)

The bovedas are great, 62% keep it perfect so the buds and trichomes don't get brittle and fly everywhere when loading the bowl. They are on Amazon too... They definitely work great for storage and handling.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 4, 2015)

seen a few local shops carry them now, they are catching on in a big way.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Almost got a pack of that but decided on Moscato. I also got Green Ribbon BX from them too. Gonna see what all the fuss is about from them soon.
> 
> 
> So is that how everyone is curing with the Boveda packs now? After its dry jar/bag it up throw Boveda packs in and that's it? Just wondering cus my hydro store just got tons in and I've been seeing many people use them so I'm just wondering how people are using them. I was gonna throw them in after cure a couple weeks


Shoot an email over to Boveda... They will hook u up with free samples!

Speaking of free samples, went into the Hydro store yesterday to grab a bag of soil. I needed a couple bottles of Nectar for the Gods, but they didnt carry it. Owner seemed kinda annoyed that I wanted it & grabbed a few quart sized bottles of General Organics off of the shelf and told me to try it, its better the NFTG...

Walked out with $150 worth of new stuff for $23 bag of soil!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah the Boveda 62's were created for "medical herb", they have a video on their website. Just a couple in after your shit is dry and let it cure away.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 4, 2015)

Ever since mdjenks put me up on this lil piece of game, wont look back.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ever since mdjenks put me up on this lil piece of game, wont look back.
> View attachment 3388061


Haha man, thanks! Yeah I spread the word as soon as I heard about them and ran out and got some.


----------



## kgp (Apr 4, 2015)

The bovedas with the cvaults are the shit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah the Boveda 62's were created for "medical herb", they have a video on their website. Just a couple in after your shit is dry and let it cure away.





shishkaboy said:


> Ever since mdjenks put me up on this lil piece of game, wont look back.
> View attachment 3388061


Do you guys still burp the jars after putting these in or what just getting an idea.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Do you guys still burp the jars after putting these in or what just getting an idea.


Burp the jar if you placed marijuana that's stems weren't snappy, don't burp if the stems were snappy when you placed in jar with 62% pack.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Do you guys still burp the jars after putting these in or what just getting an idea.


nope, if you burp the jar the boveda pack has to work harder to get it back to the right % of humidity thus making the pack not last as long. I mean if you need to get some out to consume thats different.

I dry my fresh harvested bud till it is crispy then I put it in a turkey bag and put it up for about a month.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

I have never used a boveda for curing but we have used it to put some life back into buds and I found that it would take a lot of the flavor out of it. Does it have this effect when put in for curing at all? I was thinking that only dry buds would do this.

Damn that ghost train haze got me all fuzzy, 73u is definitely a nice full melt!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have never used a boveda for curing but we have used it to put some life back into buds and I found that it would take a lot of the flavor out of it. Does it have this effect when put in for curing at all? I was thinking that only dry buds would do this.
> 
> Damn that ghost train haze got me all fuzzy, 73u is definitely a nice full melt!


Strange, never experienced any flavor loss but the opposite in fact. When I get gifted bud from my buddy that works in the dispensary (older batches get replaced by fresh ones and the workers get the older batches) it is usually very dry but still smells good and if I vape it dry it doesn't have as good a flavor but when I put it in a jar with a boveda pack for a couple of days the flavor comes back, that is my experience and I have been using boveda's for a while now in fact I am getting a new shipment of them tomorrow.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

Check it:

http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/#c


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Check it:
> 
> http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/#c


Can't hurt to give them another shot, especially if they preserve the weight hahahaha! Conditions up here will dry your weed out if you don't leave a lid on the jar after taking out a nug to smoke. My only experience with these is 65% and turkey bags with whole lbs, but I am going to use these for jars and probably ounce per jar.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Can't hurt to give them another shot, especially if they preserve the weight hahahaha! Conditions up here will dry your weed out if you don't leave a lid on the jar after taking out a nug to smoke. My only experience with these is 65% and turkey bags with whole lbs, but I am going to use these for jars and probably ounce per jar.


Yeah use the 62's with the turkey bags (they keep the odor from permeating and they are used by large scale growers in northern cali). You will have perfectly weighed bud and won't short change yourself for over dried bud if your in the business of selling. I'm in the business of personal and hooking up low income people for free, an 1/8th, a gram of hash and 5 caramels is my free low income package for a month, if they want more then its at a low cost like $25 for the package and that goes to the grow.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah use the 62's with the turkey bags (they keep the odor from permeating and they are used by large scale growers in northern cali). You will have perfectly weighed bud and short changing yourself for over dried bud if your in the business of selling. I'm in the business of personal and hooking up low income people for free, an 1/8th, a gram of hash and 5 caramels is my free low income package for a month, if they want more then its at a low cost like $25 for the package and that goes to the grow.


so those packs were not designed for fuck ups when drying and curing?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> so those packs were not designed for fuck ups when drying and curing?


Not sure what you mean? If you get/have some really dry herb just put it in a jar or sealed bag with a boveda pack and it will bring it back to life.


How I do it is when i harvest I dry my herb until it is crispy dry and then put it in a turkey bag with boveda packs and leave it for about a month but I have a large quantity of already cured bud to consume, i only vape and have not combusted in over two years.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure what you mean? If you get/have some really dry herb just put it in a jar or sealed bag with a boveda pack and it will bring it back to life.


yea thats kind of what i meant. so these packs are for when one fucks up on the finish game.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> yea thats kind of what i meant. so these packs are for when one fucks up on the finish game.


Well not really, just to get your bud to the right humidity % so if it is extremely dry then you can resolve the problem and get the bud back to where it needs to be.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ever since mdjenks put me up on this lil piece of game, wont look back.
> View attachment 3388061


what strain are those lovely buds?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah use the 62's with the turkey bags (they keep the odor from permeating and they are used by large scale growers in northern cali). You will have perfectly weighed bud and won't short change yourself for over dried bud if your in the business of selling. I'm in the business of personal and hooking up low income people for free, an 1/8th, a gram of hash and 5 caramels is my free low income package for a month, if they want more then its at a low cost like $25 for the package and that goes to the grow.


put the turkey bag in a vac seal bag and your NEVER going to have a problem with a bovida running low in low humidity enviro... have a pound from last season smells just as nice as my fresh harvest....thank you humidipacs


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 5, 2015)

Just got this delivered a few moments ago:



This is the best way to store your boveda packs and herb, (I just ordered one) in a CVault:




http://thecvault.com


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just got this delivered a few moments ago:
> 
> View attachment 3388669
> 
> ...


They sell those all over Eugene at the grow shops and head shops.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 5, 2015)

Man I'm glad to see boveda packs have taken off lately, been using them for the last few years. Gives me a nice perfect cure. Gotta a set of cvaults too. 

It also really increases my smell, after a week or so in the jar with them I can't even open the jar without my house reeking.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Apr 6, 2015)

Yea if your buds are sitting out on a tray while smoking, they will dry out over an hour. So just stick it back in with a jar with boveda and it rehydrated it slightly. The main benefit is Trichome heads stay malleable as you are packing a bowl and not flying on ground loosely from snapping off when they are too brittle. And it burns nice and not too dry. Just perfect.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 6, 2015)

Boveda packs work good for storage but i only use them to calibrate my hygrometer. I dont like 62%, i like 59% for smoking


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

booms111 said:


> Boveda packs work good for storage but i only use them to calibrate my hygrometer. I dont like 62%, i like 59% for smoking


Is there a major difference between 62% and 59% for smoking? I know it doesn't seem like much difference but that's a lot less of moisture so would like to know any very noticable differences


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is there a major difference between 62% and 59% for smoking? I know it doesn't seem like much difference but that's a lot less of moisture so would like to know any very noticable differences


I have the 59s to man but couldn't say if there is any difference.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

I honestly think the 62 is too humid still.

I tend to leave all my buds in their jars, then transfer a few lone buds over to a boveda-less jar to dry for a day before smoking.

I didn't realize they make a 59, I just purchased two more packs of 62!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

I've never measure the RH of my buds after cure but I would imagine 62% would be a lil too much. Maybe maybe not but I do know one thing for sure is I don't like my buds super dry and turn to dust lol I hate buds that do that. I'm sure it depends on what you storing them in too. A small jar a 62% might be too much but big jar or turkey bags and it will prolly be just fine


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just got this delivered a few moments ago:
> 
> View attachment 3388669
> 
> ...


My head shop also sells these but it's the very very small one. I have these plastic type jars that seal once you put the top on. There's a button to release the air inside when you put the top on and you have to push the button to get the top off too. They come in all sizes and it great for carrying around stash or if traveling with a big amount. Smell does not leak out at all


----------



## booms111 (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is there a major difference between 62% and 59% for smoking? I know it doesn't seem like much difference but that's a lot less of moisture so would like to know any very noticable differences


I dont have the 59% only the 62% but yes definitely a difference from 62 down to 59. 62 is just a touch to moist for my liking. I use my caliber4 hygrometers in 2 gallon jars. For sale 62 is great cause by time it gets in peoples hands its down to where its nice and smokable. For myself i like 59% and after i break it up its probably around 55-57%. 62%the moisture level dulls the flavor some compared to slighly below 60%


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

booms111 said:


> I dont have the 59% only the 62% but yes definitely a difference from 62 down to 59. 62 is just a touch to moist for my liking. I use my caliber4 hygrometers in 2 gallon jars. For sale 62 is great cause by time it gets in peoples hands its down to where its nice and smokable. For myself i like 59% and after i break it up its probably around 55-57%. 62%the moisture level dulls the flavor some compared to slighly below 60%


I prolly would like the 59% the best then. I also don't like bud that's too moist. It's just too hard to break down and smoking joints them flowers gotta break down pretty evenly or they will be running all over the place. I'll try the 62% first as my hydro store has them only and lots of them but if those aren't to my liking then I'll get the 59% online. Thanks for all the info and tips with these guys.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 6, 2015)

booms111 said:


> I dont have the 59% only the 62% but yes definitely a difference from 62 down to 59. 62 is just a touch to moist for my liking. I use my caliber4 hygrometers in 2 gallon jars. For sale 62 is great cause by time it gets in peoples hands its down to where its nice and smokable. For myself i like 59% and after i break it up its probably around 55-57%. 62%the moisture level dulls the flavor some compared to slighly below 60%


I got to try the 59% than I only have the 62's and they work pretty good but I agree it stays too wet.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I prolly would like the 59% the best then. I also don't like bud that's too moist. It's just too hard to break down and smoking joints them flowers gotta break down pretty evenly or they will be running all over the place. I'll try the 62% first as my hydro store has them only and lots of them but if those aren't to my liking then I'll get the 59% online. Thanks for all the info and tips with these guys.


Id recommend getting a caliber 4 hygrometer. Use the boveda to keep the hygrometer calibrated only. Know telling if your actual at 62% with boveda without meter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I prolly would like the 59% the best then. I also don't like bud that's too moist. It's just too hard to break down and smoking joints them flowers gotta break down pretty evenly or they will be running all over the place. I'll try the 62% first as my hydro store has them only and lots of them but if those aren't to my liking then I'll get the 59% online. Thanks for all the info and tips with these guys.


Just check the pipe / cigar shop they will have them if you want to try them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

booms111 said:


> Id recommend getting a caliber 4 hygrometer. Use the boveda to keep the hygrometer calibrated only. Know telling if your actual at 62% with boveda without meter.


As much flowers I be having I'll need a few hygrometers. I don't need it to be exact just close I've done pretty well without Boveda and hygrometers so I think I'll be fine. Just interested in trying them and I will this next harvest. I'll see how good they do without doing all the burping and airing out like normal. If I don't like it I'll just go back to the old school way


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 6, 2015)

great info guys, going to grab some for sure and check em out just jarred up some buds this morning actually. I'll head to the shop tonight and grab some if they have any in stock


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice proper cure on everything without worrying, I like the sound of it. I can't wait to bust out a 6 month cured batch and pass that around hahahaha!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

The 59s are what I use. The 62s work perfect if you happen to let it dry it a lil to far. Ive actually found if I extend my drying time by 1 day and then add a 62 instead of a 59 I like it better. Buds are super sticky but will just break apart with ease and the best part they smell soooo effing good!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 6, 2015)

booms111 said:


> Boveda packs work good for storage but i only use them to calibrate my hygrometer. I dont like 62%, i like 59% for smoking


I'm sure but I think you may be able to lower than the 62's

Looks like the lowest is the 49's but it says it can be used for Herbs:
http://www.bovedainc.com/store/general/


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> great info guys, going to grab some for sure and check em out just jarred up some buds this morning actually. I'll head to the shop tonight and grab some if they have any in stock


I have amazon prime and got my 12 pack of 62's in 2 days with no shipping costs and no taxes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm finishing up this Ocean Beach OG another member of the forums gave me and it smells amazing, like chocolate and kinda ocean smelling, definite fire OG smell too. Grew all organic top dressed and watered only.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm finishing up this Ocean Beach OG another member of the forums gave me and it smells amazing, like chocolate and kinda ocean smelling, definite fire OG smell too. Grew all organic top dressed and watered only.
> 
> View attachment 3389427


I've heard about that OG before you have any pics of her growing or in veg? I would consider myself lucky and I don't think I've seen anyone with it


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 6, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm finishing up this Ocean Beach OG another member of the forums gave me and it smells amazing, like chocolate and kinda ocean smelling, definite fire OG smell too. Grew all organic top dressed and watered only.
> 
> View attachment 3389427


Nice, wish it wasn't so foggy but good job man!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 6, 2015)

To bad SF Cookies has the Gelato strains on lockdown but I understand they want to make more strains before giving out clones and they do make some hot fire ass strains like Gelato #45, Gelato #45 is the only strain they gave the recipe for, Thin Mint Cookies x Sunset Sherbet


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> To bad SF Cookies has the Gelato strains on lockdown but I understand they want to make more strains before giving out clones and they do make some hot fire ass strains like Gelato #45


I give these guys credit over at the cookie co, they take in hundreds of samples to find the one they consider clone only.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't ever underestimate SF Cookies man. They have already blown whigs back with Gelato #45

Jigga415 & Mrsherbinski are breeding monsters and surewouldforest can grow like nobody I have ever seen.

My bad Cookies SF

why don't they have a f'ing website, awwww so frustrating

https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/treemed


----------



## kgp (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard about that OG before you have any pics of her growing or in veg? I would consider myself lucky and I don't think I've seen anyone with it


Ocean beach is Larry og bag seed. I've grown a,cross and it was pretty dang good.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 6, 2015)

Just some great pics and some good reading for clone only friends

https://instagram.com/jigga415/

http://www.marijuanamania.com/?p=3442

http://www.marijuanamania.com/?p=3445

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-310889899/jigga415/photos

http://ireadculture.com/article-2931-on-the-trail-of-"the-cookies".html


surewouldforest is a fucking ghost man, much reps to anyone who can find anything on this legendary grower

Wasn't it akhiymjames talking about pink panties? Well it is a true strain for all you non believers just check out the second link, made by mr_sherbinski part of the CookieFam SF


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got access to a lot of jiggas cuts. I'm getting his cherry pie cut, the OG leaning one.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got access to a lot of jiggas cuts. I'm getting his cherry pie cut, the OG leaning one.


 grow some fire out and spread the love!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> grow some fire out and spread the love!


I'll see what I can do


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'll see what I can do


I am not asking for a cut, you can smoke me out and I will be more than happy  I will share mine too! But if cuts do go around I am not going to tell you no unless you turn out to be one of those crazy dirty hippies who looks like they haven't bathed in years.  I doubt that is you though!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am not asking for a cut, you can smoke me out and I will be more than happy  I will share mine too! But if cuts do go around I am not going to tell you no unless you turn out to be one of those crazy dirty hippies who looks like they haven't bathed in years.  I doubt that is you though!


Nah I'm a young blood born in the wrong decade  

I believe in a lot of their values though.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nah I'm a young blood born in the wrong decade
> 
> I believe in a lot of their values though.


There are a few of us around .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just some great pics and some good reading for clone only friends
> 
> https://instagram.com/jigga415/
> 
> ...


Yea that was me talking about the Pink Panties. Cookie Fam has a lot of stuff that nobody is growing but you can get flowers of it. I've been hoping their stuff would be out on the market by now but I think they like being secretive. Maybe one day we will get to grow stuff from them without all the bs attached to it



giggles26 said:


> I've got access to a lot of jiggas cuts. I'm getting his cherry pie cut, the OG leaning one.


Sounds good bro. I think you would be the first person I've heard have access to their cuts. When you get them post pics. Would love to see how they look


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that was me talking about the Pink Panties. Cookie Fam has a lot of stuff that nobody is growing but you can get flowers of it. I've been hoping their stuff would be out on the market by now but I think they like being secretive. Maybe one day we will get to grow stuff from them without all the bs attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good bro. I think you would be the first person I've heard have access to their cuts. When you get them post pics. Would love to see how they look


I know some people that know some people 

Oh I got your msg, fucking thing won't let me respond but yea bro that's no problem!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I know some people that know some people
> 
> Oh I got your msg, fucking thing won't let me respond but yea bro that's no problem!


Have to be connected to get their stuff. Looking forward to seeing what all you get of theirs. And fasho bro good looking


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just some great pics and some good reading for clone only friends
> 
> https://instagram.com/jigga415/
> 
> ...


Nice post. Very exciting to see med growers at such a high level of caring and shit. Im super fucking jealous...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice post. Very exciting to see med growers at such a high level of caring and shit. Im super fucking jealous...


There's a few of us out there 

Quality over quantity...

Over course quality and quantity is even better.....


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> There's a few of us out there
> 
> Quality over quantity...
> 
> Over course quality and quantity is even better.....


Is there a sherbert strain or is it sunset sherbert? Is there a strain called sunset og?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Is there a sherbert strain or is it sunset sherbert? Is there a strain called sunset og?


I've heard of Sherbet being out there before the Sunset Sherbet. Never heard of Sunset OG but wouldn't surprise me. That's the one thing I hate with OG being as good as it is everything is crosses to it. I think that's why I never grew an OG cross before cus there's so many and there's some with that name on it and they not even OG crosses. But OG brings money so lots of people put that on the name


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard of Sherbet being out there before the Sunset Sherbet. Never heard of Sunset OG but wouldn't surprise me. That's the one thing I hate with OG being as good as it is everything is crosses to it. I think that's why I never grew an OG cross before cus there's so many and there's some with that name on it and they not even OG crosses. But OG brings money so lots of people put that on the name


So the strain to get would be the sunsetsherbert or that other one "gelato"? Im just dreaming over here is all. Ive never seen an instaragm or what ever before, and those were pretty eye opening. Im sure those strains would be impossible to get in my hands.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> So the strain to get would be the sunsetsherbert or that other one "gelato"? Im just dreaming over here is all. Ive never seen an instaragm or what ever before, and those were pretty eye opening. Im sure those strains would be impossible to get in my hands.


If that's what your looking for. I have seen many many reports that Sunset Sherbet is just not potent at all. There's a grow journal of it on the Farm and all the people that smoked it said the same very pretty looks great just not potent so I think that's why the cut has t been passed around like that. Now Gelato I have heard great things about but yea if you not connected your not getting them. That's just how the breeders Cookie Fam works. Hopefully we can grow some of their stuff soon but I think they like all the hype behind their stuff and people going crazy trying to get it


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

It's official I'm getting jiggas cherry pie cut! 

Oh and the glue and SoCal master kush  oh happy days.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard of Sherbet being out there before the Sunset Sherbet. Never heard of Sunset OG but wouldn't surprise me. That's the one thing I hate with OG being as good as it is everything is crosses to it. I think that's why I never grew an OG cross before cus there's so many and there's some with that name on it and they not even OG crosses. But OG brings money so lots of people put that on the name


Ha! I was going to say the same thing about there is probably a sunset OG out there somewhere with so many strains popping up daily.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

Forgot to say I acquired GG#4 and The White a few days ago. Waiting for 3 cuts of Glue and 2 of The White to root and once they do in the soil they go. 

Great pick up @giggles26 cant wait to see you get that one rolling


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I know some people that know some people
> 
> Oh I got your msg, fucking thing won't let me respond but yea bro that's no problem!


yeah word is they are a small tight group and don't give out shit because they are working on several strains like the Gelato line of strains they are creating. But if you can get the real deal do it man and if your skills aren't up to par let someone that does have the skills to grow that shit out. I am in no way saying you don't have the skills but if I got some of their strains I would have my mentor grow it out first and let me know whats up.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Forgot to say I acquired GG#4 and The White a few days ago. Waiting for 3 cuts of Glue and 2 of The White to root and once they do in the soil they go.
> 
> Great pick up @giggles26 cant wait to see you get that one rolling


Nice man glad you got what you are looking for. I would love to run some GG#4 but I am so good at growing out the carl sagan cut of green crack now I keep running alongside other strains, like now I am running 9 GC's and 3 accidental crosses of chernobyl and goji og aka Sector7G.

Good luck and I hope they turn out stellar for you and don't forget to make a mother!

I have a lot of DQ/GG (Carl Sagan) and Chernobyl but I have been killing the Blue Dream, I love it! It is so relaxing and euphoric a perfect balance of Sativa leaning and Indica hybrid and smells so sweet like blueberry's and pineapples.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Forgot to say I acquired GG#4 and The White a few days ago. Waiting for 3 cuts of Glue and 2 of The White to root and once they do in the soil they go.
> 
> Great pick up @giggles26 cant wait to see you get that one rolling


Grats man, I always wanted some cuts of the white but can never find a legit one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Nice man glad you got what you are looking for. I would love to run some GG#4 but I am so good at growing out the carl sagan cut of green crack now I keep running alongside other strains, like now I am running 9 GC's and 3 accidental crosses of chernobyl and goji og aka Sector7G.
> 
> Good luck and I hope they turn out stellar for you and don't forget to make a mother!
> 
> I have a lot of DQ/GG (Carl Sagan) and Chernobyl but I have been killing the Blue Dream, I love it! It is so relaxing and euphoric a perfect balance of Sativa leaning and Indica hybrid and smells so sweet like blueberry's and pineapples.


Your cut of Chernobyl sensitive when she hit flower? Mines is showing maybe a N deficiency or cal/mag. Not sure but she's showing heat stress and temps are perfect. She's the only one out of 14 ladies showing any signs of problems and they're all getting the same treatment


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah word is they are a small tight group and don't give out shit because they are working on several strains like the Gelato line of strains they are creating. But if you can get the real deal do it man and if your skills aren't up to par let someone that does have the skills to grow that shit out. I am in no way saying you don't have the skills but if I got some of their strains I would have my mentor grow it out first and let me know whats up.


Trust me I've got this....
    
I mentor myself


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Trust me I've got this....
> View attachment 3390328 View attachment 3390329 View attachment 3390330 View attachment 3390331
> I mentor myself


Oh I'm sure you're fine and I have been growing for over a decade but my mentor has two decades and he is super bad ass so if I was to get some new fire exotic genetic hybrid cross I would let him have a test run.

what strain/strains are those youngins?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

No Sunset OG but here is the lineage of Sunset Sherbert

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sunset_Sherbert/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## kgp (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh I'm sure you're fine and I have been growing for over a decade but my mentor has two decades and he is super bad ass so if I was to get some new fire exotic genetic hybrid cross I would let him have a test run.
> 
> what strain/strains are those youngins?


Exactly. I don't care who you are. Someone can do it better. The minute you think your the best is the minute your competition passes you bye. And thats life not just growing.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Exactly. I don't care who you are. Someone can do it better. The minute you think your the best is the minute your competition passes you bye. And thats life not just growing.


Sound advice kgp!

I would give up all my carl sagan cuts/mom for some pink panties and sunset sherbet and Gelato #45


----------



## kgp (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Sound advice kgp!
> 
> I would give up all my carl sagan cuts/mom for some pink panties and sunset sherbet and Gelato #45


Thanks, and just curious have you ever tried sunset sherbert or gelato?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

@akhiymjames: this is for you man;

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pink_Panties/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thanks, and just curious have you ever tried sunset sherbert or gelato?


I have not but I will as soon as my buddy in SF can get his hands on some of them, have you?

they just look so good and jigga415 and mrsherbinski are very well known through out the cannabis industry


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Exactly. I don't care who you are. Someone can do it better. The minute you think your the best is the minute your competition passes you bye. And thats life not just growing.


I never stated that I was better then anyone. I work everyday to better myself in anything I do. All I'm saying is I'm not bout to have someone grow it out for me, not going to learn anything that way. 

Oh and @mdjenks there is all kinds in there. There is some fireball,cherry puff, the dog, GSC, Hells angel OG,Tahoe OG, jurple,kitchen sink mix, maui x harlequin, maui x herijuana and a few other odds n ends. 

And then I just dropped some loompa foo dawg and moon dawg and some tangerine haze x med man,panama x Med man and some super blueberry x med man.


----------



## kgp (Apr 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have not but I will as soon as my buddy in SF can get his hands on some of them, have you?
> 
> they just look so good and jigga415 and mrsherbinski are very well known through out the cannabis industry


I have not. I've sample the forum, ogkb, and platinum before. Beautiful nugs of dense frost. I grow the forum still because people love it because it's "cookies" . But I'm wondering if anyone would go nuts if I made up a different name.

I give credit where credit is due. No doubt they found something and ran with it. But isn't that how it went? Peeps were first talking how cookies are Durban f1 x og kush, but wasn't it brought to light that the crew just found the seed in some sack and got lucky? Maybe there is much more that I'm missing but they sound like better marketers then respected cannabis entrepreneurs. I mean who were they before cookies hit big several years ago?

All the new crosses were back to the cookies, right? And they only sold one pack for a ridiculous amount of money last I remember.

Sunset sherbert looks great, similar to cookies, gelato too. I'm just skeptical of the hype train. Honestly I don't think cookies is top tier cannabis. Similar to gorilla glue which is good but not great. Imo

I know many will disagree and that's okay.

Please fill me in if I'm missing something.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you guy consider the Tahoe og super fire? I think its good but a little weak. And i love and have grown many og's in my farming ventures.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

Man I can't respect them Cookie Fam guys cus they are exploiting people on hype but they haven't put out anything. They say the have GSC in seed form but where is it at? They wanna sell GSC pollen so people can have real cookies but why be so secretive on something especially if you can create this with no problem. If you wanna do this people wanna know the lineage of stuff they breeding with but all they keep saying is f1. There's some speculation to what that is but iono I'm not hating on them in no way cus I don't hate on anybody but I just don't like the way they do stuff

And heard many people say that their Thin Mint cut isn't all that just like Sunset Sherbet. People love Forum and Platinum I have yet to have any but will soon but it's just crazy all the stories surrounding that strain. When it comes to GG#4 at least we all know what it is the breeder isn't claiming this and that and being secretive. He lets everyone know it was a hermie fuckup that something good came from. @kgp you have high standards just like me and I can see why you say it's ok but not that great I think people love it cus it yields smells good taste good very resinous. Iono we shall see in a few months but the cross I'm growing of her has potential


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you guy consider the Tahoe og super fire? I think its good but a little weak. And i love and have grown many og's in my farming ventures.


I grow Tahoe for my wife who suffers from TS and dystonia...

Works wonders for her


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I grow Tahoe for my wife who suffers from TS and dystonia...
> 
> Works wonders for her


Sorry bro, didn't mean any disrespect. You can punch my lights out if you like, but after i still want to be in on this Bay Area strain info talk. Your the best dude.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Sorry bro, didn't mean any disrespect. You can punch my lights out if you like, but after i still want to be in on this Bay Area strain info talk. Your the best dude.


No worries. Sure there is other strains that are better and shit but if it's working for her then I'll keep growing it


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> I have not. I've sample the forum, ogkb, and platinum before. Beautiful nugs of dense frost. I grow the forum still because people love it because it's "cookies" . But I'm wondering if anyone would go nuts if I made up a different name.
> 
> I give credit where credit is due. No doubt they found something and ran with it. But isn't that how it went? Peeps were first talking how cookies are Durban f1 x og kush, but wasn't it brought to light that the crew just found the seed in some sack and got lucky? Maybe there is much more that I'm missing but they sound like better marketers then respected cannabis entrepreneurs. I mean who were they before cookies hit big several years ago?
> 
> ...


No man you are right in a way. You should definitely make ur own strain like my buddy trying to get that accidental strain I have been talking about chernobyl x goji og aka Sector7G to take off if he finds a keeper pheno.

Can you imagine a nice stable chernobyl x goji og

I'm up on some blue dream feeling nice about life


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 7, 2015)

We should all work to find a beautiful clone only and then bring trays of it to a rollitup convention and just pass them all out. We could have someone in charge of pest inspection and eradication upon entry.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> We should all work to find a beautiful clone only and then bring trays of it to a rollitup convention and just pass them all out. We could have someone in charge of pest inspection and eradication upon entry.


I'm working on something special right now


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm working on something special right now


I have a Loud Seeds Headband and a Sweet Seeds Cream Mandarine that I am keeping around, I dusted some of the headband clones with Jackberry F4 and will see if any seeds form.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have a Loud Seeds Headband and a Sweet Seeds Cream Mandarine that I am keeping around, I dusted some of the headband clones with Jackberry F4 and will see if any seeds form.


I've got a maui x herijuana cross that I'm gonna hit with some stud juice from one of genuitys fireballs..


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a maui x herijuana cross that I'm gonna hit with some stud juice from one of genuitys fireballs..


I looked at the plant and then at the pollen and it wasn't even a question I hit it so fast you'd think it was my first time.

Well it was !!!!!!!!!

I hope you find some badass ladies from that cross brother man! My buddy used a Ko Kush male of mine to pollinate a whole bunch of shit and he says he is going to bring me a ton of seeds it is just a matter of when he will get off his hill.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It's official I'm getting jiggas cherry pie cut!
> 
> Oh and the glue and SoCal master kush  oh happy days.


Uhh-hmm need a address? Lol


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your cut of Chernobyl sensitive when she hit flower? Mines is showing maybe a N deficiency or cal/mag. Not sure but she's showing heat stress and temps are perfect. She's the only one out of 14 ladies showing any signs of problems and they're all getting the same treatment


I never have problems with the chernobyl or the DQ/GC in fact they love higher temps and lots of nutes.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I never stated that I was better then anyone. I work everyday to better myself in anything I do. All I'm saying is I'm not bout to have someone grow it out for me, not going to learn anything that way.
> 
> Oh and @mdjenks there is all kinds in there. There is some fireball,cherry puff, the dog, GSC, Hells angel OG,Tahoe OG, jurple,kitchen sink mix, maui x harlequin, maui x herijuana and a few other odds n ends.
> 
> And then I just dropped some loompa foo dawg and moon dawg and some tangerine haze x med man,panama x Med man and some super blueberry x med man.


No that isn't what I meant. Me having my mentor grow is so he can clue me in on what the plant likes and doesn't like thus making it easier for me. I don't think I have ever seen him fuck up a grow.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 8, 2015)

jigga and mrsherbinski are legit breeders and Cookies SF is respected. They are keeping what they have a secret so they can get their Gelato line out when its all said and done.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/cookiefam415?src=hash

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/11/13/dom-perignon-of-pot-takes-over-excelsior-dispensary/


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> jigga and mrsherbinski are legit breeders and Cookies SF is respected. They are keeping what they have a secret so they can get their Gelato line out when its all said and done.
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/cookiefam415?src=hash


Berner seems pretty down to earth, I wish him and the fam the best.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Berner seems pretty down to earth, I wish him and the fam the best.


Berner is a rapper, not sure if you knew that.

Grape Jolly Rancher sounds awesome

Damn I wish I still lived in SF I would head on down to CookiesSF in the Mission and pick up a mix bag of Grape Jolly Rancher, Birthday Cake and the amazing looking Gelato #45

I guess it is actually called TreeMeds


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Berner is a rapper, not sure if you knew that.
> 
> Grape Jolly Rancher sounds awesome
> 
> ...


He isn't just a rapper, one of the problem with labeling people by one of their traits. He does community service and he also has presented awards at high times and done panels n shit. Chill ass dude


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> He isn't just a rapper, one of the problem with labeling people by one of their traits. He does community service and he also has presented awards at high times and done panels n shit. Chill ass dude


Yeah I know and I wasn't labeling him he is friends with the CookieSF dudes and rapped about GSC which is partially why the strain got so popular so fast on the west coast.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 8, 2015)

I just passed up on DHN grape ape you got me kickin myself in the ass i go some purple cadi in flower as well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 8, 2015)

My favorite ladies PCG Cookies, KK Candyland, KK Phantom Cookies


----------



## Scorpio76 (Apr 8, 2015)

With all the hype and unavailability of genetics for strains like Sunset Sherbet, Gelato and so on. What is the opinion on Tissue Culture as a method to obtain "true" genetics? Walk in purchase a 1/8 of medicine and try your hand at making your very own "true genetic" sunset sherbet. Its something I am considering a run at.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 8, 2015)

Scorpio76 said:


> With all the hype and unavailability of genetics for strains like Sunset Sherbet, Gelato and so on. What is the opinion on Tissue Culture as a method to obtain "true" genetics? Walk in purchase a 1/8 of medicine and try your hand at making your very own "true genetic" sunset sherbet. Its something I am considering a run at.


How would this work? Like tissue culture parts of the bud?


----------



## Scorpio76 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep exactly mongo frog. I have been doing some research on this method for a couple months now. There is a lot of info out there. It would be a great way to keep and aquire a library of strains. Here is one link for your review if interested. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/tissue-culture/


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't see why people hoard genetics everybody should be able to have access to fire genetics


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 9, 2015)

Scorpio76 said:


> With all the hype and unavailability of genetics for strains like Sunset Sherbet, Gelato and so on. What is the opinion on Tissue Culture as a method to obtain "true" genetics? Walk in purchase a 1/8 of medicine and try your hand at making your very own "true genetic" sunset sherbet. Its something I am considering a run at.


Tissue culture sounds cool but I dont think you can grow a plant from a dried bud.


----------



## kgp (Apr 9, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Tissue culture sounds cool but I dont think you can grow a plant from a dried bud.


You're right. I think it's more to prove authenticity then to recreate a strain.


----------



## kgp (Apr 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I don't see why people hoard genetics everybody should be able to have access to fire genetics


i know his is a hot topic. I am on both sides. I have cuts that I was told to share and I do. I have cuts that I had to give my word that I would not hand out and I do follow through with my word.

As you already know much of the canna industry is hype, or follows a principle that the grass is always greener. (Pun intended)

Look at the cookie crew. If everybody had their cuts, would they be as "respected" and "admired" as they are? Probably not. So them keeping it tight is the only thing they're holding on too.

You go to forums like icmag and if you don't have an exclusive horded cut, you get no love at all.

And besides if everyone had access to the best cuts, all these seed breeders would be out of business.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> i know his is a hot topic. I am on both sides. I have cuts that I was told to share and I do. I have cuts that I had to give my word that I would not hand out and I do follow through with my word.
> 
> As you already know much of the canna industry is hype, or follows a principle that the grass is always greener. (Pun intended)
> 
> ...


I understand that if you get something and they don't want you to share it cool I will abide by those wishes but I still don't agree with it tho and tbh if I have to hoard it and not be able to share it then I don't want to grow it. It could be the one that I will truly love the most and have been searching for forever but I just don't like not being able to share something that's so good that could benefit many people. 

I understand tho that's life good things are always hoarded. The Cookie Fam have done some nice things but there's so much hype and mystery to the stuff they do so I think that's why they get so much attention. Lots of people are getting OG easily now but that hasn't stopped OG from being the King of cuts. Cookie Fam talks about their stuff like its the best of the best so I think that's why a lot want to grow their stuff to see. 

ICMag is a joke fareal I don't like the community over there. I use the site for info only cus it's just like you said and when you enquire about cuts they all shit on you like you should be able to get it just like they did. Tbh tho every breeder in not into hitting the elite cuts and putting them in seed lots like to pheno hunt and work lines so some of the breeders would do some of the cuts some justice but others would capitalize on the hype for the money. All in all everything I will grow will be able to be passed on as I just wouldn't feel right hoarding something so good


----------



## kgp (Apr 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I understand that if you get something and they don't want you to share it cool I will abide by those wishes but I still don't agree with it tho and tbh if I have to hoard it and not be able to share it then I don't want to grow it. It could be the one that I will truly love the most and have been searching for forever but I just don't like not being able to share something that's so good that could benefit many people.
> 
> I understand tho that's life good things are always hoarded. The Cookie Fam have done some nice things but there's so much hype and mystery to the stuff they do so I think that's why they get so much attention. Lots of people are getting OG easily now but that hasn't stopped OG from being the King of cuts. Cookie Fam talks about their stuff like its the best of the best so I think that's why a lot want to grow their stuff to see.
> 
> ICMag is a joke fareal I don't like the community over there. I use the site for info only cus it's just like you said and when you enquire about cuts they all shit on you like you should be able to get it just like they did. Tbh tho every breeder in not into hitting the elite cuts and putting them in seed lots like to pheno hunt and work lines so some of the breeders would do some of the cuts some justice but others would capitalize on the hype for the money. All in all everything I will grow will be able to be passed on as I just wouldn't feel right hoarding something so good


That's why I share the flowers, just not the cuts.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> That's why I share the flowers, just not the cuts.


Damn i guess i have ALOT of stops to make this summer when I take the family on vacation to Frankenmuth!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I understand that if you get something and they don't want you to share it cool I will abide by those wishes but I still don't agree with it tho and tbh if I have to hoard it and not be able to share it then I don't want to grow it. It could be the one that I will truly love the most and have been searching for forever but I just don't like not being able to share something that's so good that could benefit many people.
> 
> I understand tho that's life good things are always hoarded. The Cookie Fam have done some nice things but there's so much hype and mystery to the stuff they do so I think that's why they get so much attention. Lots of people are getting OG easily now but that hasn't stopped OG from being the King of cuts. Cookie Fam talks about their stuff like its the best of the best so I think that's why a lot want to grow their stuff to see.
> 
> ICMag is a joke fareal I don't like the community over there. I use the site for info only cus it's just like you said and when you enquire about cuts they all shit on you like you should be able to get it just like they did. Tbh tho every breeder in not into hitting the elite cuts and putting them in seed lots like to pheno hunt and work lines so some of the breeders would do some of the cuts some justice but others would capitalize on the hype for the money. All in all everything I will grow will be able to be passed on as I just wouldn't feel right hoarding something so good


Having those cuts makes you a breeder.
It's so manipulative, get a cut, get collidal silver spray. Bam seed company. Give out a few packs as testers, give it a catchy name and a story that cannot be corroborated. Next thing you know you got a booth at the cup. I refuse to spend money with folks like that, look at swerves cookies. That strain could not have been tested before hitting the shelves. I just wish more of us actually did more research into the "hype" and not make these greedy bastards even richer.
I must work very hard to maintain my ladies and everything else and to top it all off, I make everything myself. I have respect for companies like Reserva Privada, Breeders Boutique and my personal favorite, Bag Seed Co.
I got a tester pack of some "ri-dank-u-lous" from them a while back, so I am hunting it now.
#3 Smell is very loud garlic/onion with a hint of chemical/ammonia. More hazey

#7 Same smell with a sweeter twist to it. More kushy, most resin and bud mass.

Side by side 3 left 7 right

The other 2 genotypes are not picture worthy. Never smelled anything like these 2 before.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

True like how Loud Seeds is hoarding the original "Chem Scout" bet theyd be real pissed that i found a couple seeds in a bag of it from Harborside Health Center


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah the Cookie Fam won't enter any strains into the cannabis cup but did have an interview with them and Berner helps make them popular in the Bay Area and especially from the high times article

http://www.hightimes.com/read/inside-girl-scout-cookies

They seem like good guys and I hope eventually they will release some seeds and not just flowers at Treemed Dispensary in SF and CookiesSF in San Jose.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> True like how Loud Seeds is hoarding the original "Chem Scout" bet theyd be real pissed that i found a couple seeds in a bag of it from Harborside Health Center


How did you know it was from Loud Seeds? I know HSHC takes in elbows and up from growers but i don't recall them ever saying where the strain originated from, just curious man because if you are right I'm going to ask my buddy to ask them next time I am in town and we go pick up some quick smoke even though he has a large stock pile but like me he likes something different know and again.

I have not got lucky enough to have found seeds in a harborside purchase myself


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Loud Seeds created Chem Scout and it was #3 the cut that just won the cup and im guessing one of the Loud Seed growers dropped a bow or 2 off i got an 8th for 60$ honestly my favorite tasting cookie hybrid and i damn near shit myself when the 2 seeds dropped onto my rolling tray they plan on releasing seeds of it sometime soon but not the cut tjat one the cup


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Go to loud seeds website it was supposed to be released last year but now im guessing there playing the hoarding game since they realized its that fire


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Im praying for a male and a female ima whore her out to everybody im totaly against hoarding genetics so ima release it if they dont


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuck yea my HAOG rooted! Give me a month and I can share cuts with a few.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yea my HAOG rooted! Give me a month and I can share cuts with a few.
> View attachment 3391721 View attachment 3391725


HAOG as in Hells Angel OG?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> HAOG as in Hells Angel OG?


You would be correct...


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yea my HAOG rooted! Give me a month and I can share cuts with a few.
> View attachment 3391721 View attachment 3391725


Good job Gigs. You da man.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Go to loud seeds website it was supposed to be released last year but now im guessing there playing the hoarding game since they realized its that fire


Yeah I checked the loud site and it isn't on their, they look they have some legit strains


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You would be correct...


I'm sure you know Karma Genetics has a ton of HAOG crosses right?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm sure you know Karma Genetics has a ton of HAOG crosses right?


Yep good thing this isn't a cross of anything 

I'm excited to run her.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2015)

Golden Goat (clone only)


----------



## kgp (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep good thing this isn't a cross of anything
> 
> I'm excited to run her.


Nice score, is this your first time running her?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat (clone only)
> 
> View attachment 3391790


I smoked some golden goat wax and holy fuck!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I smoked some golden goat wax and holy fuck!!


Bet that sent you in the clouds, this is a super euphoric stain.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Bet that sent you in the clouds, this is a super euphoric stain.


Dude I built my entire grow room on that shit lol. Holy fuck that was straight head rush. The thoughts I had were amazing. I'd love to grow that bitch!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I built my entire grow room on that shit lol. Holy fuck that was straight head rush. The thoughts I had were amazing. I'd love to grow that bitch!


And the taste is amazing bet that wax tasted like lemon lime candy I love golden goat it is my favorite strain.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey @kgp does gorilla glue#4 turn purple at all? This cut I got started to turn purple a little bit during veg, its kinda colder in my area but no other plants are purple near it. I hope I got a legit cut of this. Whatever I have is insanely frosty, it has frost in veg like mad.


----------



## kgp (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, gg4 will get a light purple with lower temps. The most identifiable trait is the leaf curl in veg. Post a pic if you can, I should be able to tell.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok so i had my fire og tested today..... Im not sure how serious this is, but these people were stoked beyond belief. I don't know if they were floating my boat but they were saying some really nice things.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok so i had my fire og tested today..... Im not sure how serious this is, but these people were stoked beyond belief. I don't know if they were floating my boat but they were saying some really nice things.


Nice dude! Shit looks fucking bomb! 

Wanna do some trading? Lol. Whoops not supposed to say that....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone ever run SCMK? SoCal master kush ..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok so i had my fire og tested today..... Im not sure how serious this is, but these people were stoked beyond belief. I don't know if they were floating my boat but they were saying some really nice things.


Ayeee absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

So they did release it but fems only tjey wont be giving cuts away tjat they won the award with but least i found 2 seeds in the herb that won the cup


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah I checked the loud site and it isn't on their, they look they have some legit strains


Heres tje links


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 10, 2015)

What is OGKB?


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> What is OGKB?


Og kush breath. An off shoot of cookies with extremely slow veg and prehistoric looking leafs.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 10, 2015)

Still waiting on my girls to go into flower (should be about a weak) so i can throw up some good frost pics. The accidental cross is doing good, very good.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Still waiting on my girls to go into flower (should be about a weak) so i can throw up some good frost pics. The accidental cross is doing good, very good.


Some of the most iconic strains, were accidental. Could there be a pattern here?

There was a discussion in a thread about popping bagseeds (so you all knew I had to get in that one). The dude was basically saying that its a waste of 3 months to pop em. I introduced a theory from a movie from my teenage years, Jurassic Park. 
For those not familiar with the plot, quick run down. Spoiler alert!!!

They made a dinosaur park with all female dinosaurs, so that they could control the population and keep the dinosaurs in captivity. By using frog dna to fill in some gaps in the prehistoric dna they were able to recreate dinosaurs. Turns out the frogs they used had some hermie traits in them and the dinosaurs started popping s1's.

Now, I said all that to reference the famous line in the movie
"Life, uggh...will find a way."


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Some of the most iconic strains, were accidental. Could there be a pattern here?


I doubt a pattern but yes there has been some good accidental strains like Golden Goat, Gorilla Glue #4, and a few others I can't remember.

Reading the high times article about the Cookie Fam I found out how they got the name Gelato, they let the high times Interviewer/Journalist name it. They have a thing for fruit. They are working on a lot of other lines and I do like that they will be eventually selling pollen so others can make their own cookie strains, as far as I know no one has ever done that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I doubt a pattern but yes there has been some good accidental strains like Golden Goat, Gorilla Glue #4, and a few others I can't remember.
> 
> Reading the high times article about the Cookie Fam I found out how they got the name Gelato, they let the high times Interviewer/Journalist name it. They have a thing for fruit. They are working on a lot of other lines and I do like that they will be eventually selling pollen so others can make their own cookie strains, as far as I know no one has ever done that.


I think there's a video for that interview. I remember them showing the property where they grow and breed. They created the strain for the interviewer that day and yea that's how it got the name. I forgot I had even saw that. That's how I knew they were gonna sell pollen and yea that's a good idea but all that's just a ploy to not let you know what the genetics are. You never get to see what the male looks like and what traits he has it's bullshit too me. Some people may like it but I just don't like the way they are going about some things. All I know is I'm ready to try their gear. Supposed to be working with DNA and Crockett Family Farms has the Banana Sherbet crosses out now so I guess that's the start of it. They're in reg seeds so I'm gonna snag a couple pack and see what's up. I just think they should have gear out by now if they've created these strains that people love. But we shall see


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 10, 2015)

Professor X (weird mutant plant I posted about previously) is nearly finished, it has pink and purple leafs and pink and purple on the buds, temps are not low at all actually these are hottest temps I have had to deal with, it has gotten 92F during the lights on period and always 65F+ during lights out. This strain doesn't look to yield much and has very odd buds they are very tiny. It has a smell that is very hard to describe kind of like a floral hashy smell, it also has a smell of vik's vapo rub. I have no clue what this seed came from because it was in a jar labeled random, but it is a nice looking strain. Many of its leafs fell off during flowering and many are curled up because of heat stress.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 11, 2015)

Such a deep shade of purple.

GSC


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Such a deep shade of purple.
> 
> GSC
> View attachment 3392775


Do u know what cut that is heres my pcg this is a couple days old now shes almost completely purple ill habe to take some new pics its identical to how my candyland colored out now i just forgot to get new pics of her


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

Heres the candyland thats how my pcg colored out i just haven't taken new pics and the second is macro pics i took of the pcg i just forgot to take a pic of the actual plant like a jackass


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 11, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Do u know what cut that is heres my pcg this is a couple days old now shes almost completely purple ill habe to take some new pics its identical to how my candyland colored out now i just forgot to get new pics of her


No, I'm not sure exactly which Cookies cut this is, yet. What I can tell you is that this is the clone that Dark Heart Nursery is currently circulating around Northern California. @akhiymjames has been doing the majority of the detective work on this one and he seems to be leaning towards it being OGKB.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice i should scoop her then i have PCGs, MFs, and MOs Platinum Cookies right now shes slow as hell in veg wich ive heard is a trait of the plat. but she takes off in stretch ive heard but hey who knows i also have MO Blueberry Cookies, MOs BB Pie,DHN Cherry Pie,BB Key Lime Pie,KK Phantom Cookies, and KK Candyland for my cookie collection also shasta cookies whatever that is also a bagseed i mothered from a bag of GSCs that got pollinated by a Greenhouse seeds bubba kush hermie its like a ridiculously sweet sugary cherry pie with that diesel chemmy og phunk we call it collusaul cookies because its by far the best yielding cookie cut ive grown


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone try queen bees or scm theyre both supposed to be the thin mint cut


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 11, 2015)

man I need to find that GG#4 and Cookies in Canada  two bomb looking strains I would love to grow.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> No, I'm not sure exactly which Cookies cut this is, yet. What I can tell you is that this is the clone that Dark Heart Nursery is currently circulating around Northern California. @akhiymjames has been doing the majority of the detective work on this one and he seems to be leaning towards it being OGKB.


From the looks of it in veg it looks like OGKB but I've done more research and it seems it's Platinum GSC. Platinum GSC is very close to OGKB in everything except bud structure. The way OGKB stacks is amazing. You can tell its a major yielding cookie but as you can see from your pics it doesn't have that major stacking and swelling at the nodes but it does looks to be very dense. Lots of people believe DHN Cookies is OGKB bagseed so that's why it's so very close in looks and the way it grows but the buds tell the difference. And the leaves have a kale greens type of look. IMHO the DHN Cookies is the frostiest Cookies I've seen. The pics on Instagram of DHN Platinum is crazy. Looks like they've been snowed on. I'm happy to have her regardless


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> No, I'm not sure exactly which Cookies cut this is, yet. What I can tell you is that this is the clone that Dark Heart Nursery is currently circulating around Northern California. @akhiymjames has been doing the majority of the detective work on this one and he seems to be leaning towards it being OGKB.


DHN says they get the Forum cut, or at least that is what their website use to say.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> DHN says they get the Forum cut, or at least that is what their website use to say.


The structure of BK's cookies doesn't appear to be forum cut to me. Forum has always been rounder nugs but maybe it has something to do with his temps, nutes, lighting.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The structure of BK's cookies doesn't appear to be forum cut to me. Forum has always been rounder nugs but maybe it has something to do with his temps, nutes, lighting.


Here are two pics of GSC, forum cut and one from DHN, they look just alike.

Top is DHN, Bottom Forum


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Here are two pics of GSC, forum cut and one from DHN, they look just alike.
> 
> View attachment 3393072 View attachment 3393073


Weird, too many cuts with same names rolling around. I have never gotten spearheads from the cookies cut. Looks gorgeous though.

I gotta go through my portable hard drive and see if I still got a collection of pics. I can't remember where we got our cuts from 3 years ago but it could have been Midnight Farms instead of DHN. Both were vending a lot of similar strains back then.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Such a deep shade of purple.
> 
> GSC
> View attachment 3392775


I love the trichomes crawling all over the leaves, have you had the weird trait of buds forming on the leaf yet? I had a couple rad pictures of tiny buds forming at the palm of the leaf.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

The GSC real cuts always seem to have that wing looking fan leaves on both sides close to the top of the cola.

This pic from DHN has a look more similar to BK's not exactly the same but the tip bud is more green than purple.



Check out the other GSC pic, don't know who it is from or who grew it but it has a weird structure for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Here are two pics of GSC, forum cut and one from DHN, they look just alike.
> 
> Top is DHN, Bottom Forum
> 
> ...


Man I'm looking at both and I see two different phenos. Very similar but different. The one on the bottom buds are much more dense and is stacking way better

Here is a pic of Forum it is not mine it's off ICMag 
  

Looks different from what Karma has.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I'm looking at both and I see two different phenos. Very similar but different. The one on the bottom buds are much more dense and is stacking way better
> 
> Here is a pic of Forum it is not mine it's off ICMag
> View attachment 3393097 View attachment 3393098
> ...


That looks a lot closer to the cut I was running, family gave me that cut so I am not sure where it came from originally. Either way they both look friggin dank sauce! .


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree they look different in ways but have the same growth structure with those two wing fan leaves sticking out near the bud site, and BK's even looks different as far as color goes but that could due to many factors. You can't even see the bottom buds on the first pic.

Hell who knows really. It's hard to prove you are the soul creator of a strain unless you document it and have people to back you up. Just like Green Crack, It is suppose to have originated in Ohio by Cecil Kush but some say it originated in cali and some/most say its skunk #1 x Mazar (an unknown indica) and others say it is Blue Dream x Space Queen.

I'll back the Cecil Kush story myself but am I 100% sure, not at all.


Just like the Cookie Fam vs Forum


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

The first pic is more of a close up and you can't see the bottom buds and the second is a far pic where you can see the entire plant for the most par.

You are right though the bottom pic has better stacking throughout the entire plant. But most GSC's are low yielders and people like the cookie Fam will even tell you if your in it for the yield don't bother go with another strain.

I'm glad on this thread we can debate without people getting stupid and angry and that is why I like this thread so much, lots of respectful people.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

Not very interesting to see plants in veg, the ladies just got a trim and flipped to 12:12 and in ten days I will lollipop them. 

Its hard to see the row of 3 on the right, they are the accidental cross of chernobyl x goji og aka Sector7G, the rest are DQ/GC cuts from my mother which came from HarborSide in Oakland.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Here are two pics of GSC, forum cut and one from DHN, they look just alike.
> 
> Top is DHN, Bottom Forum
> 
> ...


That bottom pick is def not the forum. Looks ogkb to me. The forum is low yield, and more frosty.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> That bottom pick is def not the forum. Looks ogkb to me. The forum is low yield, and more frosty.


I'm just going by what the pic was labeled, it does look nice and has great stacking though


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm just going by what the pic was labeled, it does look nice and has great stacking though


They were both labeled as the fourm?
I was just agreeing that they were def. different.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> They were both labeled as the fourm?
> I was just agreeing that they were def. different.


Oh no one is from DHN and the other was labeled as a forum cut, sorry for the confusion man.

The top pick is DHN and the bottom is Forum.


I bet all 12 of my DQ/GC yield the same as my four chem dog #4's. If you haven't grown the CD#4 from DHN and you have access to get it you should, it is very potent and has a blue strain taste but smells like petrol, very strange but in a good way and the yield is the best I have ever had to date I mean coke can size nugs even the lower ones. Gonna run that bitch again.

To bad the Sour Diesels where way to bushy and stretchy I was looking forward to having two stinky strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the cem 4 from Harborside but still have not gotten to flower it. Am waiting on that set of clones to get back to me from my moms I left. Will be cool to see if is the same cut. This was gotten by supachaka like two years ago


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

yeah I hope is as well you will love it and have something to smoke on for a long time or maybe you will have something even better!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah I hope is as well you will love it and have something to smoke on for a long time or maybe you will have something even better!


He keep it for two years running it with the cherry pie so it can not be to bad. He has some pics of it on his threads.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have the cem 4 from Harborside but still have not gotten to flower it. Am waiting on that set of clones to get back to me from my moms I left. Will be cool to see if is the same cut. This was gotten by supachaka like two years ago


Man I just checked out your blog entry and your stud looks good. What is BP by the way?

I have tried to check out some grow blogs lately and they don't have pics, WTF?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man I just checked out your blog entry and your stud looks good. What is BP by the way?


Bluepit and it is Dog kush x deep blue and is from breeders boutique. I left that plant with the same BB breeder I left my moms with, and he is sending the seeds he finished for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bluepit and it is Dog kush x deep blue and is from breeders boutique. I left that plant with the same BB breeder I left my moms with, and he is sending the seeds he finished for me.


i also just popped 35 more grandad balls ( GDP x fireballs ) that male come from.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i also just popped 35 more grandad balls ( GDP x fireballs ) that male come from.


Hope you find a keeper those are two good strains. I like Purple balls myself it kind of reminds me of blue balls.

Or maybe Fire Ball, ok that makes no sense.

what about Dirty purple balls, or ginger balls, Purple Flame thrower.

I'm just having fun making up names

Just found out fireball is from Acumen Genetics who breed mostly sativa dom strains like the strain "out of the box"

A pic of Out of the Box:


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

check out these pics I found by Oregon Microgrower's Guild and and Archive Seed Bank

Oregon Microgrowers Guild: Phantom of the Cookie(Cherry Pie x GDP x GSC) ( and Archive Seed Bank: Samoas (GSC x Face/Off OG BX1)

Both Strains have GSC in their cross

funny, both banks are from Oregon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hope you find a keeper those are two good strains. I like Purple balls myself it kind of reminds me of blue balls.
> 
> Or maybe Fire Ball, ok that makes no sense.
> 
> ...


I have some Purple Monkey Balls beans coming


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2015)

@kgp show some of your Forum please.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Swamp wrecked #7, ghost train haze got here Monday, and GG#4 made it today


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh no one is from DHN and the other was labeled as a forum cut, sorry for the confusion man.
> 
> The top pick is DHN and the bottom is Forum.
> 
> ...


Not the same fireballs...


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not the same fireballs...


Oh you mean the one is fireball and the other is fireballs?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That looks a lot closer to the cut I was running, family gave me that cut so I am not sure where it came from originally. Either way they both look friggin dank sauce! .


Throw some pics up man, haven't seen any from you yet.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh you mean the one is fireball and the other is fireballs?


The fireballs that doc is using,is what I made 2-3 yrs back

Fire alien kush x cherry puff


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> The fireballs that doc is using,is what I made 2-3 yrs back
> 
> Fire alien kush x cherry puff


My bad, thanks for the correction!

That Out of the Box strain does look nice though don't ya think? click on the view bigger pic link at the top and those puppy's are frosty as shit.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My bad, thanks for the correction!
> 
> That Out of the Box strain does look nice though don't ya think? click on the view bigger pic link at the top and those puppy's are frosty as shit.


Hell yea it do...I have never heard of them befor..sure looks tasty.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hell yea it do...I have never heard of them befor..sure looks tasty.


I haven't either until today, i was searching for the fireballs and came across that bank

The Acumen Genetics that is


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I haven't either until today, i was searching for the fireballs and came across that bank
> 
> The Acumen Genetics that is


The fireballs that Dr is using won a spanish cup. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Throw some pics up man, haven't seen any from you yet.


Thats cuz they are all on a removable hard drive categorized in folders that have letters and shit. I used to take all my pics with the iphone and had a pc then my pc died and its hard as hell to navigate through the pictures. I will get one though  or two or three.

It is like without itunes the iphone is a folder inside of a folder inside of a folder inside of a folder. I am scouting through them one by one right now.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Kool Aid Kush
51 days, first signs of ambers. 3-4 days left
Never had one go this purple before. Pretty sexy. 
A little leafy but the smell taste and effect are all grade a+
 Lower shelf close up
 Trying to capture the color but its hard to see on camera.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The fireballs that Dr is using won a spanish cup. Correct me if I am wrong.


2nd at the secret cup 2014


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool Aid Kush
> 51 days, first signs of ambers. 3-4 days left
> Never had one go this purple before. Pretty sexy.
> A little leafy but the smell taste and effect are all grade a+
> ...


I want that in my jar!!!! Thats awesome man. Super pretty!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> I want that in my jar!!!! Thats awesome man. Super pretty!!!


I have a very strong feeling that those that really want it, can get it pretty easily.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone grown out lucky charms?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't wait to get some pics of some girls in flower in here...

I've been vegging for so long its boring!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool Aid Kush
> 51 days, first signs of ambers. 3-4 days left
> Never had one go this purple before. Pretty sexy.
> A little leafy but the smell taste and effect are all grade a+
> ...


You can see some color but probably not like you can if you are standing there and they are nice and frosty. the bud sites look dense, good job man!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 12, 2015)

It seems now the more sought after and popular strains have color and are low yielders. Wonder if the yield is a coincidence? Maybe they all have something in common, maybe.

Well this pic of Golden Goat, which is a heavy yielder, and I have not had the pleasure of getting my hands on a cut of it but i will. Crazy totem pole colas, love it and love the way it smells, taste, and the high. This pic is of the GG in week 5 of flower so you can imagine the end results.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm gonna be getting a golden goat cut here in the next few weeks 

My buddy is sorting through some diff phenos of it so he wants to make sure I get the best one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna be getting a golden goat cut here in the next few weeks
> 
> My buddy is sorting through some diff phenos of it so he wants to make sure I get the best one.


I thought Golden Goat was clone only? Hows ya buddy got different phenos? Just wondering


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought Golden Goat was clone only? Hows ya buddy got different phenos? Just wondering


I thought the same .

On another note, my pictures may be gone with the wind from my past. I thought I posted them on here but I have no clue what thread they ended up in. Still another 100 - 200 folders to go through though. I never organized my pictures over the past 7 years.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought Golden Goat was clone only? Hows ya buddy got different phenos? Just wondering


Nope irie genetics reversed her and now there's beans.

http://www.iriegeneticscolorado.com/golden-goat


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I thought the same .
> 
> On another note, my pictures may be gone with the wind from my past. I thought I posted them on here but I have no clue what thread they ended up in. Still another 100 - 200 folders to go through though. I never organized my pictures over the past 7 years.


Throw some pics up of what you going now. Would love to see some of the stuff you grow. I know your like me and grow variety so I'm interested in seeing what you got going


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Throw some pics up of what you going now. Would love to see some of the stuff you grow. I know your like me and grow variety so I'm interested in seeing what you got going


It is hard to get pics of them in the middle of growth, I like to give them a photoshoot when I pull them out to chop down. I will check out what I can get when the lights flip over tonight. Rainbow Jones is looking nice and healthy right now, C99, Bubblebomb, Fruity Chronic Juice, few others. 

I need them to finish faster


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nope irie genetics reversed her and now there's beans.
> 
> http://www.iriegeneticscolorado.com/golden-goat


Doesn't make it golden goat.. An S1 can still be very unstable.There is no guarantee you will get something as good.


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is hard to get pics of them in the middle of growth, I like to give them a photoshoot when I pull them out to chop down. I will check out what I can get when the lights flip over tonight. Rainbow Jones is looking nice and healthy right now, C99, Bubblebomb, Fruity Chronic Juice, few others.
> 
> I need them to finish faster


No way. Thats all I do is take pics of plants in all stages of flower and veg, with a shitty iPod touch and hps as a back ground light. Everything is orange but you can still get the picture.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> No way. Thats all I do is take pics of plants in all stages of flower and veg, with a shitty iPod touch and hps as a back ground light. Everything is orange but you can still get the picture.


It just isn't the same under the lights, what I see with my shades on is completely different from what others see with the red n blues. I will take them, I just don't like how they turn out.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Doesn't make it golden goat.. An S1 can still be very unstable.There is no guarantee you will get something as good.


I'm fully aware. Maybe that's why I said he's going through them for me....

Doesn't really matter to me either way cause I know someone with the clone only.


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @kgp show some of your Forum please.


 Here is my forum cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Doesn't make it golden goat.. An S1 can still be very unstable.There is no guarantee you will get something as good.


Very true. All the other genes can start to show when popping S1s. Do breeders work S1 lines? Couldn't you flower out 100 S1s and take the closest to the mom and hit it back to the mom just like backcrossing. Couldn't you lock down more and more traits of the mom?


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

few more


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here is my forum cut.
> 
> View attachment 3394184 View attachment 3394185 View attachment 3394186 View attachment 3394187


Love how frosty she gets. If she yielded amazing I think lots and lots of people would be growing her. Gonna have her soon hopefully and I'll get to see what I can do with her.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here is my forum cut.
> 
> View attachment 3394184 View attachment 3394185 View attachment 3394186 View attachment 3394187


This is considered the real GSC right? Thats so nice man!!!!


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Very true. All the other genes can start to show when popping S1s. Do breeders work S1 lines? Couldn't you flower out 100 S1s and take the closest to the mom and hit it back to the mom just like backcrossing. Couldn't you lock down more and more traits of the mom?


You could, it would all depend how true she breeds. A landrace or iBL would defintly work. It all depends, the best way to find out is to do it. 

Nothing wrong with doing an s1. It's a great test on the stability of a potential breeder. Or to see if you have a true breeding plant. You could get a feel for her that way.

I'm just saying, you can't call it the famous clone, if it's an s1. You call a square, a square, right?


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> This is considered the real GSC right? Thats so nice man!!!!


thanks! idk if they call it real cookies, but probably a pretty close respresentstion. I beleive it was gsc bag seed that made the forum cut. Am I correct? I forget.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> thanks! idk if they call it real cookies, but probably a pretty close respresentstion. I beleive it was gsc bag seed that made the forum cut. Am I correct? I forget.


I never heard where the Forum came from but prolly most likely bagseed. I always wondered where Forum came from but most people see this as cookies but according to Cookie Fam all cookies are fake.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

OGKB is the true cookie.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I never heard where the Forum came from but prolly most likely bagseed. I always wondered where Forum came from but most people see this as cookies but according to Cookie Fam all cookies are fake.


So then whats the thin mint cut? Or am i way off here? The cookies strain is not my strong point. I remember few years ago, when this cookie craze started i bought some fakes for a lot of money. My wife almost kicked my ass.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm fully aware. Maybe that's why I said he's going through them for me....
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me either way cause I know someone with the clone only.


g. goat only lasted 2 runs VS durban an islan sweet skunk cuts.
the colorado island sweet skunk is a better rep of the same high with better yeild IMO (just to stir shit up).
golden goat kinda is a letdown in the strenght department and the high was just "upbeat" no smile / laugh factor . i could smoke a pound of it and just be blazed . but the iss or the WOAH . 
golden goat has not been touched by breeders cuz its not that good not cuz of access problems.
in my humbel opinon . please feel free to disagree.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

http://808genetics.com/clones/OGKB-GSC.php

Forum and OGKB look almost identical but OGKB stacks way harder.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> g. goat only lasted 2 runs VS durban an islan sweet skunk cuts.
> the colorado island sweet skunk is a better rep of the same high with better yeild IMO (just to stir shit up).
> golden goat kinda is a letdown in the strenght department and the high was just "upbeat" no smile / laugh factor . i could smoke a pound of it and just be blazed . but the iss or the WOAH .
> golden goat has not been touched by breeders cuz its not that good not cuz of access problems.
> in my humbel opinon . please feel free to disagree.


I know plenty of breeders with the goat.

It makes amazing shatter/concentrates and that's what we are doing with it.


----------



## Daggy (Apr 12, 2015)

Forum Cut cookies Is honestly one of my fav clone onlys. Og is top tho because I love gas but you cant ignore the raunch from the cookies


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> g. goat only lasted 2 runs VS durban an islan sweet skunk cuts.
> the colorado island sweet skunk is a better rep of the same high with better yeild IMO (just to stir shit up).
> golden goat kinda is a letdown in the strenght department and the high was just "upbeat" no smile / laugh factor . i could smoke a pound of it and just be blazed . but the iss or the WOAH .
> golden goat has not been touched by breeders cuz its not that good not cuz of access problems.
> in my humbel opinon . please feel free to disagree.


That's what I thought about the nugs....just some upbeat nug.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> So then whats the thin mint cut? Or am i way off here? The cookies strain is not my strong point. I remember few years ago, when this cookie craze started i bought some fakes for a lot of money. My wife almost kicked my ass.


Thin Mint cut is supposed to be the real deal cookies. That's the cut Cookie Fam says is the only GSC and all rest are fake. Now @giggles26 just posted about OGKushBreath aka OGKB and it's supposed to be a verified cookie cut that was given to the member over at ICMag named OGKushBreath hence the name. The member supposedly helped the Cookie Fam rescue their operation or one of them and they gave him that cut. It's the highest yielding cookie cut I've seen with much better structure and everything. It still doesn't look like the pics Jigga posts of GSC aka Thin Mint Cookies. I've seen many people claim to have the Thin Mint cut but once it grows out they don't. Their cut does not get purple. I have never seen any purple on their cookies so I don't know man. When it comes to this strain lots of stories


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I know plenty of breeders with the goat.
> 
> It makes amazing shatter/concentrates and that's what we are doing with it.


just got 16% yeild off the durban imo it makes better concentrates grows faster and easier..
i anint talking about buddies of mine from boulder calling themselves "breeders" i got a bunch of goat crosses but they all go foxytaily and weird before the end just like mom..


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 12, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Forum Cut cookies Is honestly one of my fav clone onlys. Og is top tho because I love gas but you cant ignore the raunch from the cookies


My god dude.... Nice fucking work !!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

For real,some real top notch pics on this page...
& the last page


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just got 16% yeild off the durban imo it makes better concentrates grows faster and easier..
> i anint talking about buddies of mine from boulder calling themselves "breeders" i got a bunch of goat crosses but they all go foxytaily and weird before the end just like mom..


Congrats do you want a cookie?

Oh and I'm not talking about any breeders from Boulder either. The people I'm talking about are real breeders.

So you have fun with your Durban ok. Thanks.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Who wants a HAOG cut?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> http://808genetics.com/clones/OGKB-GSC.php
> 
> Forum and OGKB look almost identical but OGKB stacks way harder.


I have to disagree you completely on that bro.
Here is OGKB looks nothing like kgp and Daggy Forum

OGKB


Got this Instagram from norcal_icmag


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Congrats do you want a cookie?
> 
> Oh and I'm not talking about any breeders from Boulder either. The people I'm talking about are real breeders.
> 
> So you have fun with your Durban ok. Thanks.


woah for a cut you dont have you sure are touchy...
smoke some weed and look at the name of this thread . you said somthing about a shitty (IMO) cut that i have run.
i gave better options with a better high in the same vein of growth and substance... well glad you get F1's of a strain that SUCKS ...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I have to disagree you completely on that bro.
> Here is OGKB looks nothing like kgp and Daggy Forum
> 
> OGKB
> ...


Just no purple


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> woah for a cut you dont have you sure are touchy...
> smoke some weed and look at the name of this thread . you said somthing about a shitty (IMO) cut that i have run.
> i gave better options with a better high in the same vein of growth and substance... well glad you get F1's of a strain that SUCKS ...


Yep it sucks so fucking much that it stops my wife from having attacks.

Yep sucks so fucking much.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep it sucks so fucking much that it stops my wife from having attacks.
> 
> Yep sucks so fucking much.


talking about vigour . ANY MEDICAL advice is always amizing to find!!! GLAD it helps ill let my buddies in KC KNOW


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> talking about vigour . ANY MEDICAL advice is always amizing to find!!! GLAD it helps ill let my buddies in KC KNOW


It helps tremendously. She has TS and dystonia and 1 dab of it will stop an attack within 2-3 min.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just no purple
> View attachment 3394235


Stacks way better and the leaves look different in veg too. Similar to the cut I have which is Platinum but I can spot both a mile a way but they are similar tho. I can attest to some seeing some Forum crosses give out OGKB looking phenos. So there are some similarities but they look very different IMHO


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Forum Cut cookies Is honestly one of my fav clone onlys. Og is top tho because I love gas but you cant ignore the raunch from the cookies


 amazing cant wait to see if my gsc X dubstep is gonna be fire


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm running some cookies bagseed bagseed lol. Wonder what these will turn out....


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 12, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Forum Cut cookies Is honestly one of my fav clone onlys. Og is top tho because I love gas but you cant ignore the raunch from the cookies


which og cut is that?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm running some cookies bagseed bagseed lol. Wonder what these will turn out....


from your own? all my seeds from running "cookies" lol went in the trash
GSCX Dubstep is from BABBAG (goldenlion)


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> from your own? all my seeds from running "cookies" lol went in the trash
> GSCX Dubstep is from BABBAG (glodenlion)


Nah. It's from a few beans my buddy found. 2 are looking great, 1 of them is well different....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nah. It's from a few beans my buddy found. 2 are looking great, 1 of them is well different....


best of luck @chewberto i think had GREAT luck with cookies bagseed. where was that bag from chew? if you can say


----------



## kgp (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> http://808genetics.com/clones/OGKB-GSC.php
> 
> Forum and OGKB look almost identical but OGKB stacks way harder.


Besides having to veg her for 3 times as long so it like all strains has it's pros and cons.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> best of luck @chewberto i think had GREAT luck with cookies bagseed. where was that bag from chew? if you can say


That's exactly who mine came from lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Besides having to beg her for 3 times as long so it like all strains has it's pros and cons.


Yea major down fall. It's like a fucking dinosaur...


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Stacks way better and the leaves look different in veg too. Similar to the cut I have which is Platinum but I can spot both a mile a way but they are similar tho. I can attest to some seeing some Forum crosses give out OGKB looking phenos. So there are some similarities but they look very different IMHO


So you're 100% sure now that our shared GSC cut is Platinum Cookies? If so, I hope that last pic of her, with her deep purple leafs, was helpful in finally solving this mystery.


----------



## Daggy (Apr 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> which og cut is that?


Naw thats the forum cookies


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Love how frosty she gets. If she yielded amazing I think lots and lots of people would be growing her. Gonna have her soon hopefully and I'll get to see what I can do with her.


Brother there are already lots and lots of people growing her, gonna have a hard time fetching top dollar with some gsc unless it is some straight kill or you know the place well. Most of the collectives have the cookies in their own rooms, both TWC and EWC do their own cooks.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is what I think.
Thin mint (cookie fam)
Forum(ic)
ogkb(might be = thin mint)
Platinum(dif ogkb pheno)
I think the fam had a few keepers or had alreadys did some breeding and had a stable line. Once the dudes on ic started popping thin mint bagseeds and got the forum, I think they released the ogkb and the platinum cuts for hefty prices.
I think the thin mint, platinum and Ogkb are sisters.
Its either that or one of those cuts has some wicked s1's coming out of them.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

You guys gotta realize how many bag seeds were found from all those seeded lbs of gsc.... there were a shit ton when they first came out. I am talking break up an eighth and you got yourself 20 seeds. There could be an infinite amount of cookies s1 out there.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Here is what I think.
> Thin mint (cookie fam)
> Forum(ic)
> ogkb(might be = thin mint)
> ...


reading into it a little and seeing it MIGHT be a CATPISS cross man that makes the resin curl on the leaves easier to trace . the dino leaf and slow growth patterns too... what a good cut that old catpiss made me a mint on 2000


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You guys gotta realize how many bag seeds were found from all those seeded lbs of gsc.... there were a shit ton when they first came out. I am talking break up an eighth and you got yourself 20 seeds. There could be an infinite amount of cookies s1 out there.


I like the technique of s1'ing an unknown lady to try and see what she is made up of. Its like genetic reverse engineering. 
I am "deconstructing" some bagseeds now and pulled out an oniony/garlicy flavor that was not present in the parents. Its got me thinking chem d lineage maybe?
I know I will never know but I just like to do this sort of thing.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like the technique of s1'ing an unknown lady to try and see what she is made up of. Its like genetic reverse engineering.
> I am "deconstructing" some bagseeds now and pulled out an oniony/garlicy flavor that was not present in the parents. Its got me thinking chem d lineage maybe?
> I know I will never know but I just like to do this sort of thing.


I am always on the hunt dude, I got over 20 seedlings LOL, random shit you know. I order from all kinds of companies and throw down all types of freebies. The only ones I stray away from are the ones labeled outdoor and anything that explicitly says over 12 weeks.

Updating journal, technical difficulties going to bed. Chromebooks are decent but they are no substitute for a fuckin pc guys I will tell you that right now.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I never heard where the Forum came from but prolly most likely bagseed. I always wondered where Forum came from but most people see this as cookies but according to Cookie Fam all cookies are fake.


Cookie Fam says if you get some of their product and you get a seed or two in the buds they call them fortune cookies.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> g. goat only lasted 2 runs VS durban an islan sweet skunk cuts.
> the colorado island sweet skunk is a better rep of the same high with better yeild IMO (just to stir shit up).
> golden goat kinda is a letdown in the strenght department and the high was just "upbeat" no smile / laugh factor . i could smoke a pound of it and just be blazed . but the iss or the WOAH .
> golden goat has not been touched by breeders cuz its not that good not cuz of access problems.
> in my humbel opinon . please feel free to disagree.


I disagree, I have been gifted golden goat several times from my buddy that is a grower/breeder at a dispensary and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

As far as breeders not touching it tell GGG that, he jumped all over it making golden gage which I have beans of but haven't popped any.

GoatWreck Haze by Rare Dankness

Heart of Gold and Lemon Jeffery both by Irie, as well as the Self GG.

And Mr. Danks Golden Ticket (by Archive Seeds Bank) (Golden Goat x FaceOff/OG BX1)

those are just the ones I know of.

I love the shit out GG myself and I thought it was very strong and sativa dom with a very sweet aroma and taste.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Congrats do you want a cookie?
> 
> Oh and I'm not talking about any breeders from Boulder either. The people I'm talking about are real breeders.
> 
> So you have fun with your Durban ok. Thanks.


You are crazy if you think there aren't real breeders in Boulder, you just don't know any is all.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Brother there are already lots and lots of people growing her, gonna have a hard time fetching top dollar with some gsc unless it is some straight kill or you know the place well. Most of the collectives have the cookies in their own rooms, both TWC and EWC do their own cooks.


Treemed dispensary in SF has Cookie Fam GSC, ThinMints, and the Gelato's as well as BirthdayCake.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You are crazy if you think there aren't real breeders in Boulder, you just don't know any is all.


When did I ever say there was no breeders in Boulder? 

Pretty sure I said the breeders with the goat I knew weren't in Boulder. I know plenty of them from Boulder.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I disagree, I have been gifted golden goat several times from my buddy that is a grower/breeder at a dispensary and I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> As far as breeders not touching it tell GGG that, he jumped all over it making golden gage which I have beans of but haven't popped any.
> 
> ...


i have been smoking that stuff for 10 years from jeffs HYPE STILL JUST HYPE.
sorry but NONE of those guys you listed are "PLANT BREEDERS" f1's are kinda bullshit in tomatoes and most plant breeders consider hybrid seed BULLSHIT.
once REAL AG breeders get involved the game will change . f7! is just the beginning in tomatoes and heirloom cukes.
f1 breeders are a JOKE . pick traits and find the parents that will make a f7 stable . if cherokee purple can take the inbreeding so can cannabis. tissue trading is frowned upon due to pests and bac/fungal infectinons present in the tissue.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have been smoking that stuff for 10 years from jeffs HYPE STILL JUST HYPE.
> sorry but NONE of those guys you listed are "PLANT BREEDERS" f1's are kinda bullshit in tomatoes and most plant breeders consider hybrid seed BULLSHIT.
> once REAL AG breeders get involved the game will change . f7! is just the beginning in tomatoes and heirloom cukes.
> f1 breeders are a JOKE . pick traits and find the parents that will make a f7 stable . if cherokee purple can take the inbreeding so can cannabis. tissue trading is frowned upon due to pests and bac/fungal infectinons present in the tissue.


Well not all f1s are junk but yes it needs pushed to at least an f5 and above. But then again I've had many f1s in my garden and a few still stand to this day.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sorry but NONE of those guys you listed are "PLANT BREEDERS" f1's are kinda bullshit in tomatoes and most plant breeders consider hybrid seed BULLSHIT.
> once REAL AG breeders get involved the game will change . f7! is just the beginning in tomatoes and heirloom cukes.
> f1 breeders are a JOKE . pick traits and find the parents that will make a f7 stable . if cherokee purple can take the inbreeding so can cannabis. tissue trading is frowned upon due to pests and bac/fungal infectinons present in the tissue.


That's what I'm talking about....that's why I like "f1" hybrid seeds...

I'm not about to wait,,yrs upon yrs for release of seeds....that is just nuts to me.

I don't get wanting traits that someone else "thinks" is the winner....

Fun fact:west coast GSC (in the box) is different than east coast GSC (in the box)
The real cookies,the ones the lil girls sell..

Same concept as the "GSC" clone only


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

you raise a great point here . but any breeder that love plants works with TONS of them IMO. not just one .
i am working Frank Mortons (an amazing plant breeder) f5 OSU blue tomato for high altitudes and all purple growth/ good flavor. those bright purple fruits came from a jungle strain and a regular cross . but at f5 Frank still consideres it a work in progreess . but access was given to growers at all levels of hybriddization. the result is a true blue tomatos packed with anthrocynins that shows its chosen traits 90% of the time .. (flavor was not a trait they bred for)
i know we are talking about clones but breeding seems to make the wolrd go round ...




genuity said:


> That's what I'm talking about....that's why I like "f1" hybrid seeds...
> 
> I'm not about to wait,,yrs upon yrs for release of seeds....that is just nuts to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## kgp (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what I'm talking about....that's why I like "f1" hybrid seeds...
> 
> I'm not about to wait,,yrs upon yrs for release of seeds....that is just nuts to me.
> 
> ...


If the breeders were already working these lines they would be available right now. And a breeder spending many years to stabilize a strain or traits would have better knowledge of what a winner is. (I would hope)

Some like f1's because of the variety, that's cool, I guess.

Some like a specific tatse, or high.

I agree with @Joedank . When true breeders take on cannabis it will raise the bar. Imagine a breeder who works a haze, and has it stable. You can buy a pack and get a bomb ass haze in every seed. Sure you could pheno hunt to find what you consider the best and keep it as a mother. Or you could pop one seed and still find the taste and flavor your looking for. No redundant hunting.

Imagine a breeder who would look down all of the best varieties.

Og kush
Haze
Blueberry
Skunk
Chem
Sweet sativa
Indica kush
A grape strain
A mango
Jack herer
Etc..


There would be no need for a huge menu. Just the basics tried and true. Find what tatse you like and boom you got it. And if you loose it, all you have to do is buy another pack. It would also be great breeding stock for making true f1's if you wanted to be a hobbiest.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

wow another true beliverI hope WE (clone lovers ) can become a seed pool unto ourselves . IE seed savers exchange. send seed not cut and work together for quick access and evaluation.. someday... 



kgp said:


> If the breeders were already working these lines they would be available right now. And a breeder spending many years to stabilize a strain or traits would have better knowledge of what a winner is. (I would hope)
> 
> Some like f1's because of the variety, that's cool, I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow another true beliverI hope WE (clone lovers ) can become a seed pool unto ourselves . IE seed savers exchange. send seed not cut and work together for quick access and evaluation.. someday...


I agree with both you guys. Would be nice to see more breeders work the strains to more than just f1 but like kgp said lots of people like the f1 poly hybrid variety. The way your speaking would be a great way for the community to preserve good genetics and make certains better. Could see something like this happening once it become fully legal


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

Golden Goat is so much better than Durban poison it's not even a competition. Pretty sure Durban Poison isn't even a clone only you can get packs of stabilized seeds of it, yes it would be better for breeding but I don't give a fuck about breeding all I care about is taste and quality and in those 2 areas golden goat takes durb by a landslide its not even a close race its like a race between a fat kid with 1 leg and usain bolt.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat is so much better than Durban poison it's not even a competition. Pretty sure Durban Poison isn't even a clone only you can get packs of stabilized seeds of it, yes it would be better for breeding but I don't give a fuck about breeding all I care about is taste and quality and in those 2 areas golden goat takes durb by a landslide its not even a close race its like a race between a fat kid with 1 leg and usain bolt.


yea lets see all your grows and breeding with the above strains and i would love a debate.
once you get over the yeild its not better than the ISS mommy that is around.
the packs of durban you get now are a little diffrent but good imo.
the one from colorado in the shops is from B.C in the 90's , that tastes like sweet tarts is good IT MOSTLY ABOUT THE THCV,.... NOW THE ISS MOMMY!! thats a cut i suggest you run it. the flavors are hard to put in words but better and easier to grow than GG... if you have i am sorry my opinion differs.


----------



## Dankfactory (Apr 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> If the breeders were already working these lines they would be available right now. And a breeder spending many years to stabilize a strain or traits would have better knowledge of what a winner is. (I would hope)
> 
> Some like f1's because of the variety, that's cool, I guess.
> 
> ...


"Imagine if a breeder were to lock down the traits of OG?" They've been trying, unsuccessfully, for _years_ dude

I live 30 minutes from the SFValley and have been rabidly acquiring as many OG clone only's as I can get my hands on for years now. We actually have a little crew going with this exact mission. I know these cuts very well and off the top of my head, I personally have about a dozen OG clone only's. One thing about these cuts I feel must be said: there's only a couple that truly have that trademark taste and flavor. It's well known that in general, OG's yields are moderate because of the trademark stretch. For this reason, I've spent years messing around with some of these so called "OG" seeds crosses in an effort to improve on yield. I've tried all kinds of offerings from RareDankness, Rascal, Gage, and RPrivada. None of these hybrids were even close to the real thing. I'm not saying it's not possible to capture some decent representative traits, but after all these years experimenting with beans from breeders who have tried to lock down these traits, none have been found worthy. I've since switched to DWC and longer veg times to improve yield and am done with the pointless task of seed pheno hunting. Not to sound pompous, but if you think you have a true example of OG, and it came from seed, well Au Contrair, Monfrair.
Take a road trip to CA sometime if you truly want the real deal.

In regard to the other strains in your list: theyre doing some interesting work over at the Mag(Cringe) on Skunk.
All the others on that list are easily found in seed form. DJ for example.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> "Imagine if a breeder were to lock down the traits of OG?" They've been trying, unsuccessfully, for _years_ dude
> 
> I live 30 minutes from the SFValley and have been rabidly acquiring as many OG clone only's as I can get my hands on for years now. We actually have a little crew going with this exact mission. I know these cuts very well and off the top of my head, I personally have about a dozen OG clone only's. One thing about these cuts I feel must be said: there's only a couple that truly have that trademark taste and flavor. It's well known that in general, OG's yields are moderate because of the trademark stretch. For this reason, I've spent years messing around with some of these so called "OG" seeds crosses in an effort to improve on yield. I've tried all kinds of offerings from RareDankness, Rascal, Gage, and RPrivada. None of these hybrids were even close to the real thing. I'm not saying it's not possible to capture some decent representative traits, but after all these years experimenting with beans from breeders who have tried to lock down these traits, none have been found worthy. I've since switched to DWC and longer veg times to improve yield and am done with the pointless task of seed pheno hunting. Not to sound pompous, but if you think you have a true example of OG, and it came from seed, well Au Contrair, Monfrair.
> Take a road trip to CA sometime if you truly want the real deal.
> ...


You are right and kgp knows that OG is not good for breeding really. Once bred it's hard to recapture that same taste. Tbh tho most of these breeders that put OG into seed form aren't locking the OG traits down and when breeding with a polyhybrid f1 male that's not gonna help either. All that does is add more genes into the pool which makes it harder to find a pheno that is close to OG. I believe it can be done tho with the right IBL male that lets the mom shine through. It will take years of breeding to make it happen but I believe it can be done. I agree there's nothing like the real deal clone only. Would love to see that brought out in seed form there's been some good representations but none compare to real deal


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea lets see all your grows and breeding with the above strains and i would love a debate.
> once you get over the yeild its not better than the ISS mommy that is around.
> the packs of durban you get now are a little diffrent but good imo.
> the one from colorado in the shops is from B.C in the 90's , that tastes like sweet tarts is good IT MOSTLY ABOUT THE THCV,.... NOW THE ISS MOMMY!! thats a cut i suggest you run it. the flavors are hard to put in words but better and easier to grow than GG... if you have i am sorry my opinion differs.


I been growing golden goat for 2 years, and I live in Colorado and have access to elite cuts. Durban Poison is not an elite cut, it's a landrace from Africa you can get seeds of. Golden Goat tastes so much better than island sweet skunk and grows differently than ISS, ISS is more sativa and stretches much more. My golden goat is the best yielding plant I have (second is gorilla glue but it's more stretchy and doesn't taste as good), it produces huge resinous buds , that's why it is a clone only , because numerious features of it are very elite like smell, yield , potency, structure, the only negative I can think is that golden goat is temperamental and can go hermie but that's why you control your environment. This cut I have was tested at 31% THC by Cannlabs .


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

sorry for all the venom this morning ... smoked some hash an feelbad .... all those guys are breeders and good ones we just need more dom/ ressive mapping and it s hard and i dont have time right now , jus wanna be lazy an surf the web not really work / rip on others real work... 
sorry jeff, scottand gage no offence ment....;(


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

I was thinking about making some F1's from my golden goat and gorilla glue , got a pack of moonshine haze and a pack of sinmint cookies if I get a good male from those packs I'm going to hit all my females with pollen. I wonder what kind of variation I will see in those plants I bet golden goat would give a lot of hermie offspring but could have some keepers. I wouldn't consider golden goat good breeding stock since in my opinion the genetics are unstable and untested.


----------



## kgp (Apr 13, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> "Imagine if a breeder were to lock down the traits of OG?" They've been trying, unsuccessfully, for _years_ dude
> 
> I live 30 minutes from the SFValley and have been rabidly acquiring as many OG clone only's as I can get my hands on for years now. We actually have a little crew going with this exact mission. I know these cuts very well and off the top of my head, I personally have about a dozen OG clone only's. One thing about these cuts I feel must be said: there's only a couple that truly have that trademark taste and flavor. It's well known that in general, OG's yields are moderate because of the trademark stretch. For this reason, I've spent years messing around with some of these so called "OG" seeds crosses in an effort to improve on yield. I've tried all kinds of offerings from RareDankness, Rascal, Gage, and RPrivada. None of these hybrids were even close to the real thing. I'm not saying it's not possible to capture some decent representative traits, but after all these years experimenting with beans from breeders who have tried to lock down these traits, none have been found worthy. I've since switched to DWC and longer veg times to improve yield and am done with the pointless task of seed pheno hunting. Not to sound pompous, but if you think you have a true example of OG, and it came from seed, well Au Contrair, Monfrair.
> Take a road trip to CA sometime if you truly want the real deal.
> ...


 I totally agree with you. Just like you, I've tried many of the seeds you mentioned and like you, I was too dissapointed.

Which leads me back to the point of actually breeding. Not hitting your male to an og and calling it a wrap. I have been thinking of options. Although as a hobbiest things will take much more time. I did find a nice og plant in a pack of ggg charity, and a couple in a pack of retired docs og. And this is athe place I might start. don't get my words twisted, they did not compare to a real og, but many of the traits were passed. 

The line needs to be worked. If I can find a nice male and cross it to my sfv cut, or ghost. Grow both males and females, and select og Dom phenos to further work the line. To an f7 like joe said. Maybe even multiple back crosses. There is still possibility that we can lock it down. It might be a lot of work and many years. But right now, I have time.

Maybe even do what loompa is doing and hand out (not sell like he does) some of these crosses to growers and members of he community. And ask that if you find a good plant, that a cutting be sent back. I could then flower it and judge it for myself and possibly use these as selections for creating an IBL on og.

If I recall, I don't remember anyone offering a worked or inbred line of og, and maybe that is the problem.

Is it too much work, or a lost cause? Idk. But man it sure sounds like fun regardless.

My resources are limited but I do have two og's that I consider pure. Ghost and SFV (not that cali connection shit) They both have that og funk that everyone who's smoked real og knows from a mile away.

If my personal growing ass may try and take something like this up, who is to say that a person with just as much passion but a lot more space wouldn't or isn't doing the same. I would gladly grow some og f4's and judge them, and/or send a cut back to the breeder to further the ibl.

There is a possibility that one could accomplish something like this, some day.

And to answer your remark about if I have an og from seed, take a trip to California for the real thing. I do have the real deal, my friend. Although i didn't grow it from seed.. Someone did. Because every plant was a seed at sometime.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

I am down to work some lines, I just need to figure out what ones I wanna do. I love all kinds of different flavors and effects that it has always been in my way when it comes to doing just one strain. I think that Sannie does a great job with his lines but the potency isn't as much as some of the strains here. Which is why I was using some jackberry pollen to the headband and hoping that I can start something magical out of that.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> I totally agree with you. Just like you, I've tried many of the seeds you mentioned and like you, I was too dissapointed.
> 
> Which leads me back to the point of actually breeding. Not hitting your male to an og and calling it a wrap. I have been thinking of options. Although as a hobbiest things will take much more time. I did find a nice og plant in a pack of ggg charity, and a couple in a pack of retired docs og. And this is athe place I might start. don't get my words twisted, they did not compare to a real og, but many of the traits were passed.
> 
> ...


That is the whole problem, is the space and time worth the effort and money you will be putting in to crossing back and forth these genetics? It's going to take years to do and a shit load of effort before you get to F7's. There is going to be a huge process of popping seeds to get the best breeding stock. We need a real breeder someone who only does this to take the time to do it.For people that grow from home as a hobby it's not worth it to us.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

So,in another 20 yrs....we may be closer to og in seed?

Just going off,what some post on these forums..

One would have to plant 1000+ seeds...find males,hit them to the female you pick...grow them out(1000+)? At a time,all while keeping notes,cuts of all males,and females..

All of this is just one cross^^^

I would love to see it happen.


----------



## kgp (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> So,in another 20 yrs....we may be closer to og in seed?
> 
> Just going off,what some post on these forums..
> 
> ...


Lol, maybe. You wouldn't have to have 1000 seeds to select. Maybe to do it correctly. If you could get to f2 with and find a decent representation in a hundred or two. Then you just spend more time working and less time selecting.

An f3 line, selected out of 1000+ VS a f7 line selected out of 100. I guess it all depends on the genetics and how true you can get them to breed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> Lol, maybe. You wouldn't have to have 1000 seeds to select. Maybe to do it correctly. If you could get to f2 with and find a decent representation in a hundred or two. Then you just spend more time working and less time selecting.
> 
> An f3 line, selected out of 1000+ VS a f7 line selected out of 100. I guess it all depends on the genetics and how true you can get them to breed.


It can be done with way less seeds. There's a formula I saw reading about furthering lines and if you can get the best representations if can be done with less than 50 seeds per generation. I would love to see someone work OG to seed form tho


----------



## kgp (Apr 13, 2015)

And the more I think about it... Isn't sfv supposedly an s1 of ghost? And all the dozens of "real" og cuts s1's of another og? Well, isn't that the definition of a true breeding strain? Makes me think.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 13, 2015)

anyone have a pic of hydro pimps wifi cut?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That is the whole problem, is the space and time worth the effort and money you will be putting in to crossing back and forth these genetics? It's going to take years to do and a shit load of effort before you get to F7's. There is going to be a huge process of popping seeds to get the best breeding stock. We need a real breeder someone who only does this to take the time to do it.For people that grow from home as a hobby it's not worth it to us.


http://news.marijuana.com/strains/ogkushbreath-girl-scout-cookies/

Looks like OGKB and the CookieFam are in it together.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> When did I ever say there was no breeders in Boulder?
> 
> Pretty sure I said the breeders with the goat I knew weren't in Boulder. I know plenty of them from Boulder.


My bad must have miss read.

I took this statement you posted as there where no real breeders in boulder.

"Oh and I'm not talking about any breeders from Boulder either. The people I'm talking about are real breeders."


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> http://news.marijuana.com/strains/ogkushbreath-girl-scout-cookies/
> 
> Looks like OGKB and the CookieFam are in it together.


I think I've stated this before. That's how he(OGKushBreath) got the cut. Supposedly help the Cookie Fam rescue an operation and they gave him the cut which took on his handle since he was the only one at that time to have it. With him being on ICMag and I guess people being cool with him the cut got passed around so there are people with it and breeders have it too. You just don't see it being passed out like GG#4. Prolly never will be. If you see the pics of OGKB on Instagram you can see why it's held so tightly. Supposed to be the most potent highest yielding cookie cut out there. Would love to have her maybe one day I can source it


----------



## kgp (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think I've stated this before. That's how he(OGKushBreath) got the cut. Supposedly help the Cookie Fam rescue an operation and they gave him the cut which took on his handle since he was the only one at that time to have it. With him being on ICMag and I guess people being cool with him the cut got passed around so there are people with it and breeders have it too. You just don't see it being passed out like GG#4. Prolly never will be. If you see the pics of OGKB on Instagram you can see why it's held so tightly. Supposed to be the most potent highest yielding cookie cut out there. Would love to have her maybe one day I can source it


No doubt it's good, but man that veg just really turns me off. If you have to veg 4-6 months to get a plant 3-4 feet tall, then flower it for another 60~ days you'd be lucky to get 2 crops a year which in turn would lower production. I just don't see why that's so appealing even if he smoke it top notch.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> No doubt it's good, but man that veg just really turns me off. If you have to veg 4-6 months to get a plant 3-4 feet tall, then flower it for another 60~ days you'd be lucky to get 2 crops a year which in turn would lower production. I just don't see why that's so appealing even if he smoke it top notch.


Yea I feel you on that. That would be the only thing I would hate about it but if I did have it to run I would run hydro with it and use the Cyco nutes. I think the XL treatment would help her stretch much faster. That's why I thought the cut I had is OGKB cus it fits the description to the tee. Slow as veg looks structure but the buds is the difference. Still have a week or so on Karmas so we shall she what hers look like fully done


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It can be done with way less seeds. There's a formula I saw reading about furthering lines and if you can get the best representations if can be done with less than 50 seeds per generation. I would love to see someone work OG to seed form tho


Breeding is all about numbers, which sucks for all us small time personal growers, we are not breeders we cant pop 1000 seeds then select from there we select from usually a pack or less of seeds. If the lines were worked down more we could select from fewer seeds and get more keepers from those selections. It's making popping seeds for people with the ability to get clones less and less appealing. Why pop 12 seeds and waste my whole grow space when I know if I run clones of something in that space I will get a great crop? I know a dispensary that popped 200 seeds to find 1 keeper phenotype, i cant do that. It would be worth it if keepers could be nearly guaranteed but when you pop 12 seeds, spend 4 months growing them to find out you have nothing to show for it , it can get very agitating and frustrating.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Breeding is all about numbers, which sucks for all us small time personal growers, we are not breeders we cant pop 1000 seeds then select from there we select from usually a pack or less of seeds. If the lines were worked down more we could select from fewer seeds and get more keepers from those selections. It's making popping seeds for people with the ability to get clones less and less appealing. Why pop 12 seeds and waste my whole grow space when I know if I run clones of something in that space I will get a great crop? I know a dispensary that popped 200 seeds to find 1 keeper phenotype, i cant do that. It would be worth it if keepers could be nearly guaranteed but when you pop 12 seeds, spend 4 months growing them to find out you have nothing to show for it , it can get very agitating and frustrating.


I feel you all the way bro and that way would be best but for a grower like me I do it for the love of growing and hoping to find something good. Yes clones are more appealing but all people can't grow clones so seeds is the way to go. Popping seeds unless it's a worked line is always crapshoot that's what makes it so interesting. Plus that's why you have to get gear from good breeders looks Bodhi and a few others as you will get something good out the pack may not be the best keeper but will be something good. Popping seeds is never a waste for me cus I don't grow for patients, for major yield, or to sell so this is all in the love for me but I totally overstand where you coming from. I love cuts of great strains now that I've been able to acquire some but I'll always pop seeds cus as kgp said all these great clones come from seed at one point so if no one pop seeds won't be anymore clone only elites


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you all the way bro and that way would be best but for a grower like me I do it for the love of growing and hoping to find something good. Yes clones are more appealing but all people can't grow clones so seeds is the way to go. Popping seeds unless it's a worked line is always crapshoot that's what makes it so interesting. Plus that's why you have to get gear from good breeders looks Bodhi and a few others as you will get something good out the pack may not be the best keeper but will be something good. Popping seeds is never a waste for me cus I don't grow for patients, for major yield, or to sell so this is all in the love for me but I totally overstand where you coming from. I love cuts of great strains now that I've been able to acquire some but I'll always pop seeds cus as kgp said all these great clones come from seed at one point so if no one pop seeds won't be anymore clone only elites


Yep there's always a clone only possibility to be had in every pack, but sometimes it's just better to do what works the best to get the best meds you can for yourself, running with seeds over and over hoping to find a keeper isn't for everyone. I know I can only do a run or two of seeds before having to do a run of clones. I hope I get a good male plant that I can collect some pollen from and make my own polyhybrids because I know where to get some good females and never made seeds before so i'm excited.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> http://news.marijuana.com/strains/ogkushbreath-girl-scout-cookies/
> 
> Looks like OGKB and the CookieFam are in it together.


Uploaded 11 or so pics, they are in my journal so they don't clog this thread because its all high quality like 4 megs each or whatever.

Anyways I am gonna toke, I told you I would post them up so I did


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep there's always a clone only possibility to be had in every pack, but sometimes it's just better to do what works the best to get the best meds you can for yourself, running with seeds over and over hoping to find a keeper isn't for everyone. I know I can only do a run or two of seeds before having to do a run of clones. I hope I get a good male plant that I can collect some pollen from and make my own polyhybrids because I know where to get some good females and never made seeds before so i'm excited.


Guys like me cant just keep placing orders for seeds. Its just not worth the risk. So I make my own crosses and backcrosses, I know I am not a "breeder" but I love the plant and really care about its evolution. I just try to create something better than the parents. If not I dont keep it

With the current legal battle around mj I think breeding must be done with smaller numbers, but it will take way longer.

.The way I see it there are not many landraces still pure out there. In order to get a true f1 you would have to have 2 true breeding strains, then the offspring will be a 50/50 mix, but since most of the parental stock has not already been stabilized, it just be comes a pot genetic stew. Where some bowls are way better then other bowls of soup. Imo, there are different ways to evolve the plants. 

Hybrids lead to knew terps/flavors and chemical compounds, but once those traits are located, there should be someone that is trying to stabilize those characteristics in seed form. 

We all want the same thing, so just do your part.

Not directed specifically at you Yoda, but this is just the post I replied to.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think I've stated this before. That's how he(OGKushBreath) got the cut. Supposedly help the Cookie Fam rescue an operation and they gave him the cut which took on his handle since he was the only one at that time to have it. With him being on ICMag and I guess people being cool with him the cut got passed around so there are people with it and breeders have it too. You just don't see it being passed out like GG#4. Prolly never will be. If you see the pics of OGKB on Instagram you can see why it's held so tightly. Supposed to be the most potent highest yielding cookie cut out there. Would love to have her maybe one day I can source it


Yeah you did man, I just posted that link I found


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

this is the cut I want more than any other cut out in the world!!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah you did man, I just posted that link I found


I wasn't saying it to be I said it first I just thought I did. Hell we talk about so much and lots of the same topics in other threads so it's hard for me to remember what I said and what thread I said it in. I'll see is I can find any new info from them


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

I love me some fucking Shortbread, I don't give a shit what anyone says. 

Oh ya and thin mints and carmel delites lol, fuck me I'm hungry now....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> No doubt it's good, but man that veg just really turns me off. If you have to veg 4-6 months to get a plant 3-4 feet tall, then flower it for another 60~ days you'd be lucky to get 2 crops a year which in turn would lower production. I just don't see why that's so appealing even if he smoke it top notch.


I see it really as more of like a novelty really, sure the veg sucks and all but the hash she makes is amazing. I would in no way run an entire run of her, but if you have the room then I don't see the problem with having her in there. Like with my setup I'm running perpetual so I'm always running different things. 

I'm weird and collect strains, I'm like a hoarder....

Well I'm sure there is others like me but ya lol, sorry I'm baked....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I love me some fucking Shortbread, I don't give a shit what anyone says.
> 
> Oh ya and thin mints and carmel delites lol, fuck me I'm hungry now....


Do Si Dos and Thin Mints are my favorite. Now talk for me wanting some lol. It's a good thing when your mom in law work for Girl Scouts. I get boxes of them every year and get them when they're not in season


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> this is the cut I want more than any other cut out in the world!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3394787


*ABC Bakers*
*Little Brownie Bakers*





*Thin Mints*
Richer, smoother chocolate coating; distinct peppermint taste






*Thin Mints*
Crunchier, with more mint than chocolate in each bite


$0.16
40
1.8g
2.8g
0.5g
COST*
CALORIES
TOTAL FAT
SUGAR
PROTEIN
$0.16
40
2.0g
2.5g
0.3g







*Samoas*
Heavier caramel layer, darker chocolate coating, more toasted coconut






*Caramel deLites*
More cookie than caramel, milkier chocolate; cookie has vanilla flavor


$0.31
65
3.0g
6.0g
0.5g
COST*
CALORIES
TOTAL FAT
SUGAR
PROTEIN

Ok...back to clone only
My bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Do Si Dos and Thin Mints are my favorite. Now talk for me wanting some lol. It's a good thing when your mom in law work for Girl Scouts. I get boxes of them every year and get them when they're not in season





genuity said:


> *ABC Bakers*
> *Little Brownie Bakers*
> 
> 
> ...


Haha holy fuck I'm out here like hey girl scout sell me some fucking cookies!

Thank god my niece is in the girl scouts haha!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> this is the cut I want more than any other cut out in the world!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3394787


Caramel delights, wtf is that?
That's a samoa.
Edit: I see it now thanks @genuity


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I wasn't saying it to be I said it first I just thought I did. Hell we talk about so much and lots of the same topics in other threads so it's hard for me to remember what I said and what thread I said it in. I'll see is I can find any new info from them


Ah I know man its all good, I know your chill and not one to be a dick.

I guess CookiesSF and Treemed dispensary are affiliated, I know CookiesSF is working on a website cause it says it is under constructions but check out their current menu for all you bay area folk on the thread, they even have the forum cut along with the CookieFams Sunset Sherbert

https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/treemed

It is hard as fuck to get cotton candy, I have been trying to get it forever and the beans are always sold out and so are the flowers, fuck I wish I knew about this place before I moved! And a hundred an oz, I would have bought 3oz of cotton candy


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Caramel delights, wtf is that?
> That's a samoa.
> Edit: I see it now thanks @genuity


Ha! I said the same thing man, must be the east coast strain!. They need strains of all those real cookies they have cool names like giggles said the shortbread is the shit and I love the samoas as well.

Fucking "Thanks-A-Lot" would be a great name!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

I would totally smoke some Shortbread......

Yo bro give me some of that bread....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ha! I said the same thing man, must be the east coast strain!. They need strains of all those real cookies they have cool names like giggles said the shortbread is the shit and I love the samoas as well.
> 
> Fucking "Thanks-A-Lot" would be a great name!!!!!


That's how I name my plants.
When I was hunting some uk cheese bx2's I named the plants (babybel, leiderkranz, philly c, velveeta)
This new jesus og cross I am hunting now will use some play on different species of spiders. 
My kool aid kush was originally called "curly" because of a noticeable leaf curl.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> That's how I name my plants.
> When I was hunting some uk cheese bx2's I named the plants (babybel, leiderkranz, philly c, velveeta)
> This new jesus og cross I am hunting now will use some play on different species of spiders.
> My kool aid kush was originally called "curly" because of a noticeable leaf curl.


Man I was looking at dispensary's in Seattle because i am going there this summer as well as SF, Portland and Vancouver B.C. and one dispensary in Seattle had Kool Aid Kush for $240 an oz, Seattle is way way cheaper than SF but SF is one expensive place to live and play.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man I was looking at dispensary's in Seattle because i am going there this summer as well as SF, Portland and Vancouver B.C. and one dispensary in Seattle had Kool Aid Kush for $240 an oz, Seattle is way way cheaper than SF but SF is one expensive place to live and play.


I wish I could get 240 an oz.....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I wish I could get 240 an oz.....


Where there's a will there is a way.



mdjenks said:


> Man I was looking at dispensary's in Seattle because i am going there this summer as well as SF, Portland and Vancouver B.C. and one dispensary in Seattle had Kool Aid Kush for $240 an oz, Seattle is way way cheaper than SF but SF is one expensive place to live and play.


I have never seen a plant pic of that cut. Only flowers, my cut was documented from the beginning. It is possible that they are related but I "highly "doubt it (pun intended).

A few from the original batch were passed out but not on the west coast as far as I know. 
It tripped me out to be watching weed wars and see a dispensary tour, only to see kool aid kush on the shelf.

I was like wtf?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Where there's a will there is a way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think theres a pic 3-4 pages back. super nice shit!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 14, 2015)

couple of good clones at Seattle's Cloneville dispensary

https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/cloneville-seattle

Like the OG Ghost Train Haze, Ozma, and Purple SoCal Master

Ozma is a high CBD strain, I wouldn't mind having a high CBD grow myself

has anybody ever grown a high CBD strain?


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ozma is a high CBD strain, I wouldn't mind having a high CBD grow myself
> 
> has anybody ever grown a high CBD strain?


I grew some Dance World by Royal Queen Seeds and enjoyed it for a couple of runs. A word of advice for anyone looking to grow high CBD strains, its better to harvest them earlier, rather than later. CBD ripens, and degrades, much faster than THC.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> couple of good clones at Seattle's Cloneville dispensary
> 
> https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/cloneville-seattle
> 
> ...


Yea I've grown a few. Harlequin, tora bora, and some high cbd hybrids.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

soon to be in my hands: bruce banner 3, ghost og, deathstar. 

can anyone that has burned bb3 tell me how potent she is and if she taste like strawberry?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 14, 2015)

I really hope to taste that death Star and ghost in Co bout a week from now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

ill toast to that


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man I was looking at dispensary's in Seattle because i am going there this summer as well as SF, Portland and Vancouver B.C. and one dispensary in Seattle had Kool Aid Kush for $240 an oz, Seattle is way way cheaper than SF but SF is one expensive place to live and play.


Wait till you see prices in BC.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone know what cookie cut this is or if its a hybrid has a real doughy smell like cookies but has a super cherry diesel skunk stank i trashed the mother because i thought it was fake now im kicking myself in the ass because its for the most part smells like GSC but the calyxs arent as fat


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 14, 2015)

If its OGKB im gunna shoot myself in the foot because ive been dying for that cut its got that cookies taste but with some added lemon pinesol og phunk


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

that looks nice, where u get it


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 15, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone know what cookie cut this is or if its a hybrid has a real doughy smell like cookies but has a super cherry diesel skunk stank i trashed the mother because i thought it was fake now im kicking myself in the ass because its for the most part smells like GSC but the calyxs arent as fat


Animal?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Animal?


Im almost 100% sure its not animal these have why smaller calyxs and not as dense but who knows


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that looks nice, where u get it


My local disp Queen of Dragons im really pissed that i threw the mother away one thing i did notice is it was the only thing to throw nanners so maybe an S1?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

Its stackin like og it might be a cherry pie and og cross " recreated cookies" and it could be an og dom pheno


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

Or it could be from MO/MMS i got a pack of there thin mints, platinum cookies, and Blueberry Cookies and there regs and the guy that i got got that cut from said he bought there seeds to so idk


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

Medicinal Organics but there seed company is medicine man seeds i wanna know how they have regs tho if theyre not the original breeders


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I see it really as more of like a novelty really, sure the veg sucks and all but the hash she makes is amazing. I would in no way run an entire run of her, but if you have the room then I don't see the problem with having her in there. Like with my setup I'm running perpetual so I'm always running different things.
> 
> I'm weird and collect strains, I'm like a hoarder....
> 
> Well I'm sure there is others like me but ya lol, sorry I'm baked....


I totally agree i just tried to run pcgs and dhn cuts dwc theyre finnicky as hell and dont like to much light or 2 strong of light but id deff run a couple for personal my cash croppers are green crack and key lime pie better yield then cookies but has that gsc taste but dipped in lime syrup


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I totally agree i just tried to run pcgs and dhn cuts dwc theyre finnicky as hell and dont like to much light or 2 strong of light but id deff run a couple for personal my cash croppers are green crack and key lime pie better yield then cookies but has that gsc taste but dipped in lime syrup


Looks like that pic you posted is of a Cookie or Cherry Pie cross. It's def not OGKB but I do see the OG structure but don't have a clue what it is. Prolly a recreated Cookies like you said. Either way she looks damn good so I see why your kicking yourself. Next time you get that Key Lime Pie going takes some pics would love to see some buds of her


----------



## Joedank (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> soon to be in my hands: bruce banner 3, ghost og, deathstar.
> 
> can anyone that has burned bb3 tell me how potent she is and if she taste like strawberry?


VERY potent!!! not really "strawberry" more like gas an berries (strawberry creme gas) 
remindes me of starwberry cough but 3X stronger with a ghost og linger.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> couple of good clones at Seattle's Cloneville dispensary
> 
> https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/cloneville-seattle
> 
> ...





Bad Karma said:


> I grew some Dance World by Royal Queen Seeds and enjoyed it for a couple of runs. A word of advice for anyone looking to grow high CBD strains, its better to harvest them earlier, rather than later. CBD ripens, and degrades, much faster than THC.


^This is correct^

The same high cbd strain has been tested at Iron Labs at different harvest dates, and the cbd seems to peak much sooner than thc. I have also noticed that the various high cbd strains I've grown seem to like an abnormal amount of aeration in the root zone. Every single one I've grown has struggled in my organic soil (which is pretty heavy with ewc), and done great in a more aerated soil or hydro.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy hump day.
Da glue, cherry pie, SCMK


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Now hurry up and get them rooted....and I'll be waiting.....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

They are being dunked in my super secret sauce right now......

Lol it's such a hard recipe too. If you guys saw my cloning technique you'd wonder how the fuck it works lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2015)

You are going to love the frost on the GG!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> You are going to love the frost on the GG!
> View attachment 3396228


by GG you mean golden goat?

@giggles26: my cloning technique is easy as hell. I put the cuts, after I slice them and dip them, into RR/RW and then into a ziplock bag (put four in one ziplock) and keep the top open and I have a small clone tent with great airflow and temps. The DQ/GC are always slow to root but the accidental cross I have roots fast as fuck and once they have established roots i put them in a small DWC with a bubble ring in the bottom with low 13 watt fluorescent light and it all works like heaven.

Sounds like you have put a lot of thought into your cloning, I like that you have a special recipe!

Thought I had a pick of them in the ziplocks, guess i didn't save it


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> by GG you mean golden goat?
> 
> @giggles26: my cloning technique is easy as hell. I put the cuts, after I slice them and dip them, into RR/RW and then into a ziplock bag (put four in one ziplock) and keep the top open and I have a small clone tent with great airflow and temps. The DQ/GC are always slow to root but the accidental cross I have roots fast as fuck and once they have established roots i put them in a small DWC with a bubble ring in the bottom with low 13 watt fluorescent light and it all works like heaven.
> 
> Sounds like you have put a lot of thought into your cloning, I like that you have a special recipe!


My mistake. There is GG #4 (which is what I was referring to) Sorry about that!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> My mistake. There is GG #4 (which is what I was referring to) Sorry about that!



No problem, I was going to say damn that is the frostiest golden goat I have ever seen but now that you said GG #4 it makes sense. Thanks for the quick response on the clarification man!

How far along is that lady? I clicked the enlarge pic and the trich's are awesome but also very clear not milky or amber so I am guessing 2 to 3 weeks?

Ah I have my DQ/GC bonsai mom in a Ziplock and a pic of my Sector7G bonsai in a ziplock.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah no using acronyms, gets too confusing.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> No problem, I was going to say damn that is the frostiest golden goat I have ever seen but now that you said GG #4 it makes sense. Thanks for the quick response on the clarification man!
> 
> How far along is that lady? I clicked the enlarge pic and the trich's are awesome but also very clear not milky or amber so I am guessing 2 to 3 weeks?
> 
> Ah I have my DQ/GC bonsai mom in a Ziplock and a pic of my Sector7G bonsai in a ziplock.


Yes it was about 3 weeks in and frosty as all hell! I wasn't able to finish it out as I got hit with mites about 7 weeks in and couldn't save her. I have another one going though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Yes it was about 3 weeks in and frosty as all hell! I wasn't able to finish it out as I got hit with mites about 7 weeks in and couldn't save her. I have another one going though.


I am running GG#4 in the vert scog octagon with swamp wreck #5 & #7 and ghost train haze


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> You are going to love the frost on the GG!
> View attachment 3396228


Hell yea I'm fucking stoked to run all 3 of them really. The SCMK is gonna be good for the wife.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

Just harvested the DHN cookies still a lil moist but i wanted to trim a lil up real quick to get an idea on quality and its on point im about to harvest the PCG cookies soon and she looks like she'll yield more and has alot more trich coverage


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2015)

My GG#4s are about ready as well


----------



## Joedank (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am running GG#4 in the vert scog octagon with swamp wreck #5 & #7 and ghost train haze


gonna look like octopussys fighting for a remote (light) lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?

Example of Platinum Cookies
(found on the internet)






Dark Heart Nursery's Girl Scout Cookies
(as grown by me)


----------



## amgprb (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...


Looks damn near identical... Great job, looks top shelf. I would love to taste it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...


Been waiting for this report for you and I'm happy that we have come to the conclusion on this cut. It most definitely is Platinum Cookies. After searching the web for DHN Cookies I found many pics that look just like the pic you posted last week and that's why u had come to that conclusion then. Def not Forum as the nugs are just to big and very close to OGKB but doesn't look like it yields as much as OGKB by the way it stacks. Lots more purple too as OGKB doesn't get super purple from the pics I've seen. I think this Platinum cut gets the frostiest tho. Great research and great grow Karma. 

I actually flipped my cut at the same time with everything else even tho she wasn't as big as I wanted her but she has a lot of stretch to her. Prolly one of if not the frostiest plant I've ever seen at 20+ days of being flipped. Will have pics later. Can't wait for smoke report Karma. You killed it


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 16, 2015)

Here's a shot of the one GG#4 I have going now.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...





akhiymjames said:


> Been waiting for this report for you and I'm happy that we have come to the conclusion on this cut. It most definitely is Platinum Cookies. After searching the web for DHN Cookies I found many pics that look just like the pic you posted last week and that's why u had come to that conclusion then. Def not Forum as the nugs are just to big and very close to OGKB but doesn't look like it yields as much as OGKB by the way it stacks. Lots more purple too as OGKB doesn't get super purple from the pics I've seen. I think this Platinum cut gets the frostiest tho. Great research and great grow Karma.
> 
> I actually flipped my cut at the same time with everything else even tho she wasn't as big as I wanted her but she has a lot of stretch to her. Prolly one of if not the frostiest plant I've ever seen at 20+ days of being flipped. Will have pics later. Can't wait for smoke report Karma. You killed it


Im glad I have this same cut! The only thing that worries me as that I am about 15 days and it still has not rooted


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...


Looks great, I'd go with that over the forum cut any day!

Like I always say DHN has nothing but fire cuts especially if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Im glad I have this same cut! The only thing that worries me as that I am about 15 days and it still has not rooted


Don't worry, she roots extremely slow, and she's very slow to veg. That being said, I'd definitely run her again though, as the finished product is worth it.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Don't worry, she roots extremely slow, and she's very slow to veg. That being said, I'd definitely run her again though, as the finished product is worth it.


I haven't ran that cut because of the slow veg but after seeing your beautiful lady modeling for us on the thread I am going to for sure run a couple, just have to get my buddy to send me some cuts from SF. I doubt I will make a mom but I may take a few cuts.

Oh and I agree it looks just like that PGSC almost like twins except the top pic has more orange in it.

I know she isn't cured yet but does she have an odor profile yet? Can't wait to hear your smoke report BK and once again awesome job man!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

Check out this cut of GSC from, I guess he goes by Unknown Prophet and I don't know what ABF stands for but this is his "Placebo Pheno" looks like a low yielder but a very beautiful purple lady non the less.




I found his instagram, I think he is Asian not that matters in the least, dude has talent.

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-3367429/unknownprophet/photos


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Check out this cut of GSC from, I guess he goes by Unknown Prophet and I don't know what ABF stands for but this is his "Placebo Pheno" looks like a low yielder but a very beautiful purple lady non the less.
> 
> View attachment 3397139
> 
> ...


Unknown prophet is the shit. He is he one that made animal cookies (gsc x fire og)


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Unknown prophet is the shit. He is he one that made animal cookies (gsc x fire og)


What does ABF stand for?

yeah he has a pic of Wifi on his instagram

@kgp: have you heard of the breeder Obsoul33t? and the grower TLC?


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> What does ABF stand for?
> 
> yeah he has a pic of Wifi on his instagram
> 
> @kgp: have you heard of the breeder Obsoul33t? and the grower TLC?


Always Be Flowering, it's his company or some shit.

Absoul33t is fucking sweet. His TK killer is the one I really want to get my hands on. Some phenos are mistaken for tk. Beautiful flowers!

Not up on TLC.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...


thats spot on with my dhn plat cookies but i got hit hard by russet mites lil bastards


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...


Great job by the way! i did mine dwc under 4 1000w gavitas. if you dont mind me asking how was yours grown? Some of my tops got heat stressed i think 1000w maybe to strong or they were just to close we vegged longer then we should have oh well you live and learn


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

PCG Cookies and GG#4(most likely DHN)


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 16, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Great job by the way! i did mine dwc under 4 1000w gavitas. if you dont mind me asking how was yours grown? Some of my tops got heat stressed i think 1000w maybe to strong or they were just to close we vegged longer then we should have oh well you live and learn


what size A/C for 4 gavitas.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Always Be Flowering, it's his company or some shit.
> 
> Absoul33t is fucking sweet. His TK killer is the one I really want to get my hands on. Some phenos are mistaken for tk. Beautiful flowers!
> 
> Not up on TLC.


TK?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> TK?


Triangle Kush I imagine.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> what size A/C for 4 gavitas.


No ac unit. Just exhaust and intake fans and some other regular fans these were ran during winter so at night we had to run heaters


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Pcg cookies and gg4 were in a mix of 1/4 pro mix and 3/4 roots organic 707 under 2 1000w


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

In a guerilla grow tent


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Im glad I have this same cut! The only thing that worries me as that I am about 15 days and it still has not rooted


Not unusual mine took a lil over 2 weeks both pcg, dhn, mfs, and Blueberry Cookies took over 2 weeks and my GG4, GC, ICE, and Colossal Cookies took 10 days and are healthy af


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Great job by the way! i did mine dwc under 4 1000w gavitas. if you dont mind me asking how was yours grown? Some of my tops got heat stressed i think 1000w maybe to strong or they were just to close we vegged longer then we should have oh well you live and learn


She was grown under an LED light; an older, first generation, Area 51 model. She was vegged for over 4 weeks (if I recall correctly) in a 3 gallon container of Happy Frog. She was fed the general Organics line of nutrients and given RO water. Her flowering time was around 10 weeks.
DHN's website says that the strain is sensitive, so your heat stress issue makes sense. I definitely overfed my girl, but she didn't suffer too badly, from the looks of it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> She was grown under an LED light; an older, first generation, Area 51 model. She was vegged for over 4 weeks (if I recall correctly) in a 3 gallon container of Happy Frog. She was fed the general Organics line of nutrients and given RO water. Her flowering time was around 10 weeks.
> DHN's website says that the strain is sensitive, so your heat stress issue makes sense. I definitely overfed my girl, but she didn't suffer too badly, from the looks of it.


Nah not at all shes gorgeous! i harvested at 10 weeks shes frosty as hell but the low yield is kind of a put off not to mention the russet mites murdered my inner growth next indoor run im going with straight soil when your doin 45 dwc in 5 gal buckets its a pain in the ass changing the buckets every week not to mention when you got move the buckets around and switch em supporting em is damn near impossible


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Any idea what cut PCGs is i stress trained her so shes got 4 main tops looks like she'll yield more then the Platinum


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Correction 3 tops any insight would be appreciated


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> She was grown under an LED light; an older, first generation, Area 51 model. She was vegged for over 4 weeks (if I recall correctly) in a 3 gallon container of Happy Frog. She was fed the general Organics line of nutrients and given RO water. Her flowering time was around 10 weeks.
> DHN's website says that the strain is sensitive, so your heat stress issue makes sense. I definitely overfed my girl, but she didn't suffer too badly, from the looks of it.


a fellow grower i know told me in flower if your using gavitas u should use 600w tops theyre super heat sensitive and gavitas kick off alot of heat


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

alright I am here to share what ever is more knowledge or something good towards the cause:

check it:http://www.x-tracted.com/#prettyPhoto


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Always Be Flowering, it's his company or some shit.
> 
> Absoul33t is fucking sweet. His TK killer is the one I really want to get my hands on. Some phenos are mistaken for tk. Beautiful flowers!
> 
> Not up on TLC.


Man you know some people. i only know because my mentor is from SF his entire life and has been growing/breeding for just over 20 years so he talks about these people because he is on the growing circle in SF and he mentions stuff to me and sometimes I just find it on the net.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Any idea what cut PCGs is i stress trained her so shes got 4 main tops looks like she'll yield more then the Platinum





Nate Dogg said:


> Correction 3 tops any insight would be appreciated


Her structure looks more like the Forum cut, but like you said, she also looks like she'll yield more than the Forum. Whatever kind of Cookies she is, she looks great, keep it up.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Her structure looks more like the Forum cut, but like you said, she also looks like she'll yield more than the Forum. Whatever kind of Cookies she is, she looks great, keep it up.


No doubt, if somebody is not inspired by your pic's they are not a grower


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the compliments guys i really appreciate it alotta blood sweat and tears went into her shes my "special" lady not saying my other ladies arent special but she almost died from a dumb mistake of mine i left a window open in the house and it got down to 26 degrees but i put alotta work into bringing her back and she came back with a vengeance i cant wait to harvest her


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2015)

Heres some more bud porn for yall from the same guerilla grow tent KK Phantom Cookies, MO Blueberry Cookies, DHN Purple Cadillac, DHN Purple Urkle, DHN Sour Diesel, Outlaws Guerilla Grape, MO Purple Diesel, Mystery strain sold as Cookies smells like cherry pie dipped in diesel fuel, same, KK Candyland


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

*DHN Platinum GSC 25 Days
*


*GG#4*


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Correction 3 tops any insight would be appreciated


Looks like some type of Forum cross to me as it def has more yield but a lil different structure. She is beautiful love the color on her.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 17, 2015)

So i am a happy happy happy man today! *_i have never been so excited about a clone rooting! _Went and had a lil look-see today and we have roots on some! I have 4 cuts of DHN GSC, one popped roots today! I have 4 cuts of The White, one popped roots! I have 1 cut of King Louis XIII, she rooted today! I am still waiting for roots on Grape Ape, Purple Cadillac, & 1990s Super Silver Haze...

 
King Louis XIII


The White


 
DHN GSC (Platinum?)


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So i am a happy happy happy man today! *_i have never been so excited about a clone rooting! _Went and had a lil look-see today and we have roots on some! I have 4 cuts of DHN GSC, one popped roots today! I have 4 cuts of The White, one popped roots! I have 1 cut of King Louis XIII, she rooted today! I am still waiting for roots on Grape Ape, Purple Cadillac, & 1990s Super Silver Haze...
> 
> View attachment 3397605
> King Louis XIII
> ...


Good shit bro. Glad some finally rooted for you. My cuts are taking forever too but I'm sure they will show some soon. I know somebody who grows Louie and loves it to death. I need to get me a legit OG. Gotta be Ghost or SFV


----------



## amgprb (Apr 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Good shit bro. Glad some finally rooted for you. My cuts are taking forever too but I'm sure they will show some soon. I know somebody who grows Louie and loves it to death. I need to get me a legit OG. Gotta be Ghost or SFV


I want to het my hands on one also... Not sure which is better SFV or GHOST? If I had to choose, I would grab whichever yielded better


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got a real OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a real OG


Which one you got bro?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Which one you got bro?


HAOG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> HAOG
> View attachment 3397729


Duhhhh!!!! Lol I forgot bro I'm a stoner lol


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I want to het my hands on one also... Not sure which is better SFV or GHOST? If I had to choose, I would grab whichever yielded better


i was partial to the ghost, but the sfv is taking the lead in my garden. I love the lemony og funk. The ghost is og funk without the lemon. Ghost is a bit stronger, but man the flavor on the sfv is sooo good. If I had to choose only one right now, it would be the sfv cut.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey kgp you ever grown the private reserve og? Had it for a long time and loved it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Duhhhh!!!! Lol I forgot bro I'm a stoner lol


All good bro. I'm waiting on a legend OG cut. I've got jiggas OG leaning cherry pie. Triangle is on my hit list too but she's not ready for cuts yet.


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Hey kgp you ever grown the private reserve og? Had it for a long time and loved it.


No sir. Another one I would grab given the chance.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So i am a happy happy happy man today! *_i have never been so excited about a clone rooting! _Went and had a lil look-see today and we have roots on some! I have 4 cuts of DHN GSC, one popped roots today! I have 4 cuts of The White, one popped roots! I have 1 cut of King Louis XIII, she rooted today! I am still waiting for roots on Grape Ape, Purple Cadillac, & 1990s Super Silver Haze...
> 
> View attachment 3397605
> King Louis XIII
> ...


I love to hear that new cuts have rooted, well done and gl.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't wait until my SCMK, Pie and GG4 root........


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

my list of og loves this week lol
1 ghost 
2 true og
3 sfv
4 legend
5 dr Gthumbs ghost s1
6 HAOG< huge yeild but not really the og FUNK still got it cuz it clones like none other
HAOG in the greenie


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> No doubt, if somebody is not inspired by your pic's they are not a grower





Joedank said:


> my list of og loves this week lol
> 1 ghost
> 2 true og
> 3 sfv
> ...


Awesome job man wich ones your favorite? Ive been wanting to build an og collection but im dealing with a russet mite problem and they seem to love the ogs more then anything else


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> i was partial to the ghost, but the sfv is taking the lead in my garden. I love the lemony og funk. The ghost is og funk without the lemon. Ghost is a bit stronger, but man the flavor on the sfv is sooo good. If I had to choose only one right now, it would be the sfv cut.


figures you say this after i source the ghost lol guess i need both!


----------



## amgprb (Apr 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> HAOG
> View attachment 3397729


Some Hells Angel would be great, thanks!



kgp said:


> i was partial to the ghost, but the sfv is taking the lead in my garden. I love the lemony og funk. The ghost is og funk without the lemon. Ghost is a bit stronger, but man the flavor on the sfv is sooo good. If I had to choose only one right now, it would be the sfv cut.


I like the sound of the Lemon funk! I will sacrifice potency for flavor any day


----------



## amgprb (Apr 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I love to hear that new cuts have rooted, well done and gl.


Yea i do too! I can finally relax a bot now... Thank u


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> figures you say this after i source the ghost lol guess i need both!


Ha. Ghost is phenomenal. You won't be disappointed. One thing I do also like about Sfv is the calyxes get bigger and stay bigger when dry, like clusters, the ghost kinda shrinks down to smaller, harder nugs. But when I say sfv takes the lead it's by a cunt hair.


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Some Hells Angel would be great, thanks!
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the Lemon funk! I will sacrifice potency for flavor any day


its still more potent than most. Not sacrificing much.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Awesome job man wich ones your favorite? Ive been wanting to build an og collection but im dealing with a russet mite problem and they seem to love the ogs more then anything else


Man there are a lot of OG lovers on this thread. I like good hybrid leaning on the Sativa side and I love Haze's especially old school super silver haze which has been used in a ton of hybrids.

SSH crosses
-Kaia Kush (SSH x Joes OG Kush)
-Silver Back Gorilla (Grape Ape x SSH)*this one is Indica leaning having the Grape Ape Stud, and there is SilverBack which has the same makeup/lineage but is Sativa Dom and it is the one I like
-Very Berry Haze (Strawberry Cough x SSH)* one bad ass strain, haven't had it in a long time.
-Jungel Jerry Haze (Afghanistan x SSH)
-Purple 1 x SSH
-GrapeFruit Haze (GrapeFruit x SSH)
-Romulan Haze (Romulan x SSH)
-Lady Cane (SSH x G13)
-Super Haze (SSH x Jack33/G Bolt Flower/Haze 13/Kali Mist)
-BLZ Bud (G-13 x Silver Haze x TrainWreck)*one of the few I grew from seed and I liked her so much I made a mom and did about 8 runs of her now I'm stacked with BLZ and she is a very high yielder!
-HEX (C99 x G13 x Silver Haze x TrainWreck)*did one run of her, not that potent but a good daytime smoke and smells and taste like gingerbread
-Amnesia G13 (Amnesia x (G13 x SSH) x SSH)
-Vanilla Haze (BlueBerry Sativa x SSH)*this one is a stunner meaning very potent almost psychedelic but you don't see to many people running the VH much since there are so manny new strains
-Shackzilla (SSH x Shack F1)*this one had a short period of fame and then seemed to disappear

Just to name a few SSH crosses.


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man there are a lot of OG lovers on this thread. I like good hybrid leaning on the Sativa side and I love Haze's especially old school super silver haze which has been used in a ton of hybrids.
> 
> SSH crosses
> -Kaia Kush (SSH x Joes OG Kush)
> ...


A good old school haze is always a great smoke. Nice change up on a totally different side of the spectrum. It's been a while but a do remember the mouth watering flavor of a good haze.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2015)

You guys smoke other strains then og? Or true og crosses? Really???


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> You guys smoke other strains then og? Or true og crosses? Really???


I'm not gonna lie. All I smoke is og. I run gg4 and gsc too but I find them to be inferior. I dislike og crosses with a passion. To me it really ruins it. My friends come over and drop me smoke they grow and I usually try it and gift it to my brother. I love og cuz the taste and high. Not to mention I don't build up a tolerance to it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 17, 2015)

i smoke all kinds of weed except shit thats moldy! iv been seen smoking decent mids with piff in my pocket. i dont descriminate unless its in a blunt.


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i smoke all kinds of weed except shit thats moldy! iv been seen smoking decent mids with piff in my pocket. i dont descriminate unless its in a blunt.


Your the wing man in your crew, aren't you? Taking one for the team. When your buddy scores a dime piece, you get to bang her fat friend. Haha, I'm just kidding with you brother.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

I came across what I think is a new strain called Zombie Stomp but I can't find anything in depth about it on the web.

I want to know what it is meaning its lineage. I do know it is a Sativa.

I would be grateful if anybody has any info on this one!

http://stuffstonerslike.com/2015/04/zombie-stomp-strain-review/

I have never heard of this establishment but Zombie Stomp comes from these folks who made the Super Platinum GSC from what the video says

http://blewettpassfarms.org/our-products/current-inventory/


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

Is anyone up on blissful wizard?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Your the wing man in your crew, aren't you? Taking one for the team. When your buddy scores a dime piece, you get to bang her fat friend. Haha, I'm just kidding with you brother.


Been that guy..... Married now..... Still a little jealous though...


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

this is for, I forgot who, that is always asking about Fruity Pebbles:

“Of all the herbs I’ve puffed here in WA, this is definitely the heaviest,” says Mat Lee about the Indica-heavy Fruity Pebbles


----------



## amgprb (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> this is for, I forgot who, that is always asking about Fruity Pebbles:
> 
> “Of all the herbs I’ve puffed here in WA, this is definitely the heaviest,” says Mat Lee about the Indica-heavy Fruity Pebbles
> 
> View attachment 3397920


Is that the same as Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Is that the same as Jaws Fruity Pebbles OG?


I don't know, I just know it came from a dispensary in WA state


----------



## amgprb (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I don't know, I just know it came from a dispensary in WA state


I was gifted a half pack of FPOG... Was planning to run it soon


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey kgp have you had Legends OG? It got good reviews on stuff stoners like.

This from the reviewer of Legends OG: "I rolled it up in a Zig Zag and was treated to some super tasty drags! Put it in the pipe and I knew what to type. But I had to do a bong load with some fresh water for good measure. And what a treasure the taste was! So smooth! So SFV OG! So good! It had that real distinct, classic, sweet and piney OG taste!"

that reviewer got it from HarborSide Health Center in Oakland. That is what I like about "Stuff Stoners Like" is that the reviews are from regular people and not paid reviewers

It better be good for $60 an 1/8th


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hey kgp have you had Legends OG? It got good reviews on stuff stoners like.
> 
> This from the reviewer of Legends OG: "I rolled it up in a Zig Zag and was treated to some super tasty drags! Put it in the pipe and I knew what to type. But I had to do a bong load with some fresh water for good measure. And what a treasure the taste was! So smooth! So SFV OG! So good! It had that real distinct, classic, sweet and piney OG taste!"
> 
> ...


I love me some legend, I'm mad I lost my cut. It's cool I can get it back.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

man are people getting creative now a days, check this crazy shit out

http://www.frostpipe.com


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Awesome job man wich ones your favorite? Ive been wanting to build an og collection but im dealing with a russet mite problem and they seem to love the ogs more then anything else


i put those in order of what i like best to least 
look into "og biowar" product for russet mites . and neem every 3 days no joke it works i have seen it..
i LOVE and BREED mostly with sativas haze and durban are my favorites
just saw this about biowar in another thread lmao


SupaM said:


> OG Biowar FTMFW! Gotta go back and hack half my plants for clones, and space after just Two uses of the Root and Nute packs! Whoa, great sh!t, brotha! ATB!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Your the wing man in your crew, aren't you? Taking one for the team. When your buddy scores a dime piece, you get to bang her fat friend. Haha, I'm just kidding with you brother.


i was about to troll the shit out of you lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hey kgp have you had Legends OG? It got good reviews on stuff stoners like.
> 
> This from the reviewer of Legends OG: "I rolled it up in a Zig Zag and was treated to some super tasty drags! Put it in the pipe and I knew what to type. But I had to do a bong load with some fresh water for good measure. And what a treasure the taste was! So smooth! So SFV OG! So good! It had that real distinct, classic, sweet and piney OG taste!"
> 
> ...


Sweet & pine og taste......mmmmmm


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

Another strain I have not heard of, Cookie Stomper

http://stuffstonerslike.com/2014/12/cookie-stomper-strain-review/


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

the legend is a cut i kicked to the curb after a few runs ... the buds were so small and so similar to SFV i could not keep it .the SFV outdid it on all fronts .. but i miss the pine it had and might ask for another


mdjenks said:


> Hey kgp have you had Legends OG? It got good reviews on stuff stoners like.
> 
> This from the reviewer of Legends OG: "I rolled it up in a Zig Zag and was treated to some super tasty drags! Put it in the pipe and I knew what to type. But I had to do a bong load with some fresh water for good measure. And what a treasure the taste was! So smooth! So SFV OG! So good! It had that real distinct, classic, sweet and piney OG taste!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i smoke all kinds of weed except shit thats moldy! iv been seen smoking decent mids with piff in my pocket. i dont descriminate unless its in a blunt.


Amen blunts make your weed taste like shit


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i put those in order of what i like best to least
> look into "og biowar" product for russet mites . and neem every 3 days no joke it works i have seen it..
> i LOVE and BREED mostly with sativas haze and durban are my favorites
> just saw this about biowar in another thread lmao


Thanks for the info man i used that last year for my outdoor and it worked great at my other prop we used avid and it barely worked they can build up an immunity to it so now were gunna hit it with everything diatomaceous earth, biowar, avid, and sulfur they are some hellish little bastards


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2015)

For this outdoor season


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2015)

Im not picky i love the taste and smells of hazes but they make my anxiety really bad indicas work really well for me i like damn near everything as long as its grown right


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2015)

Sativas tend to make me a lil jitterey


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sativas tend to make me a lil jitterey


sativas in the morning with coffee BUT my key is to hit the SFV or ghost AFTER a few bongs of haze or durban. that settels my anxiety and i got the sativa terpines PUSHing me into my next task/chore


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sativas in the morning with coffee BUT my key is to hit the SFV or ghost AFTER a few bongs of haze or durban. that settels my anxiety and i got the sativa terpines PUSHing me into my next task/chore


How great is weed and coffee? I mean wow. 5:30am fuck yes i want that.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> all in fun, bro. I can take it.


what the grenade ? thats a true homie i get the hot one you , well you go jump on that grenade for a brother... i got the next one promise ok?


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hey kgp have you had Legends OG? It got good reviews on stuff stoners like.
> 
> This from the reviewer of Legends OG: "I rolled it up in a Zig Zag and was treated to some super tasty drags! Put it in the pipe and I knew what to type. But I had to do a bong load with some fresh water for good measure. And what a treasure the taste was! So smooth! So SFV OG! So good! It had that real distinct, classic, sweet and piney OG taste!"
> 
> ...


Ive never had the pleasure. I just wonder how many of these are renamed cuts.


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i was about to troll the shit out of you lol


Let me quote the correct post. All in fun bro. I can take it.


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

6


Joedank said:


> the legend is a cut i kicked to the curb after a few runs ... the buds were so small and so similar to SFV i could not keep it .the SFV outdid it on all fronts .. but i miss the pine it had and might ask for another


Very interesting. Thanks for the info


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> 6
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Thanks for the info


the "tru" cut of og is the only one i reccomend to you it has all the good points of the og's BUT is such a VINE i will post pics if i can dig some up ... she will be ran outside this year i am hopeing i can keep th e braches off the floor lol.. apollo-13 from bros grimm and trainwreck are the only low sagging bushes that gets viney like the tru .....


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Im not picky i love the taste and smells of hazes but they make my anxiety really bad indicas work really well for me i like damn near everything as long as its grown right


I respect that, if Indica's work for you then by all means seek out those indica diamonds. I also like indica's but prefer a mix leaning more on the Sativa side because I can still function (I get strong stuff and I grow strong stuff) and a I love an Indica leaning hybrid about 3 hours before I go to bed because usually the indy's give some munchies.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I respect that, if Indica's work for you then by all means seek out those indica diamonds. I also like indica's but prefer a mix leaning more on the Sativa side because I can still function (I get strong stuff and I grow strong stuff) and a I love an Indica leaning hybrid about 3 hours before I go to bed because usually the indy's give some munchies.


Do you like do captain crunch or crunch berries for that? Cookies?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 17, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you like do captain crunch or crunch berries for that? Cookies?


Not much a sweets person but love chinese dumplings semi fried and Thai Food


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 17, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not much a sweets person but love chinese dumplings semi fried and Thai Food


Like ling ling?


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Like ling ling?


Maybe Asian fantasy


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Maybe Asian fantasy


ohhhhhhh you find me a cut of that and i will FLY to mich right away to taste
reminded me to get out my cannabibles....those pics of that strain were sad


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3398084 View attachment 3398085 View attachment 3398086 View attachment 3398087


damn that ish looks on point homie purty as hell


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> Let me quote the correct post. All in fun bro. I can take it.


nah i dont troll my friends....unless were in person, not on the net.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 18, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> How great is weed and coffee? I mean wow. 5:30am fuck yes i want that.


drinking some ethopian heirloom Aricha beans light roasted
smoking some SFV og and haze hash ....

nice looking Kool aide hope to see ya monday afternoon if this effing snow stops...


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuck I'm late, just woke up. Brewing coffee now. will take a rip before checking veg room. So i should be high and drinking coffee in 5. Any one ever had a night mare about their garden? I have a few times.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck I'm late, just woke up. Brewing coffee now. will take a rip before checking veg room. So i should be high and drinking coffee in 5. Any one ever had a night mare about their garden? I have a few times.


Webs everywhere, scary shit.
Well, last min shopping today for packaging supplies, flying out tomorrow.
@Joedank any special requests from the east coast?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Webs everywhere, scary shit.
> Well, last min shopping today for packaging supplies, flying out tomorrow.
> @Joedank any special requests from the east coast?


Where are you going? Vacation?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Where are you going? Vacation?


http://www.cannabiscup.com/denver


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> http://www.cannabiscup.com/denver


Any chance you be able to pick up some of the Ethos collective seeds????? I will trade you my horse Silky for a ride with those beans! Only reason I even ask is because they aren't offering them online.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Webs everywhere, scary shit.
> Well, last min shopping today for packaging supplies, flying out tomorrow.
> @Joedank any special requests from the east coast?


naw i am good right now but thanks for the offer safe travels


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Any chance you be able to pick up some of the Ethos collective seeds????? I will trade you my horse Silky for a ride with those beans! Only reason I even ask is because they aren't offering them online.


Theres a few booths that I need to hit up. Crockett family farms should be there and I wanna ask about some cookies.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

The SCMK has nubs! Wahoo!!!! This bitch clones so easy, love it!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The SCMK has nubs! Wahoo!!!! This bitch clones so easy, love it!!!



??


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 18, 2015)

Found out how to get Zombie Stomp. If you live in WA state you have access to a lot of nice clones. Some clone only some not.

http://www.phatbellyclones.com/phat-belly-clones.html

Zombie Stomp is their clone and I'm quite sure it is clone only and I like the name of another of their clones "Purple Panty Dropper"

And it seems as though they take orders meaning they can mail them to you.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 18, 2015)

a friend just sent me: sfv og
chem d
choco diesel
blue dream
nor/cal gooey (mom gooey)
stinky le pew (mss x (mss x sour bubble)


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

I really need to get an OG


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> ??


What's your question?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> What's your question?


What is your favorite smoke?


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really need to get an OG


hmu in couple weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What is your favorite smoke?


Daytime or night time?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Daytime or night time?


Gotta have both the yin and the yang to complete the 24 hour cycle  how about one of each. I think my favorite daytime is J1, favorite night time is definitely the cookies. That shit puts me to bed quick.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Gotta have both the yin and the yang to complete the 24 hour cycle  how about one of each. I think my favorite daytime is J1, favorite night time is definitely the cookies. That shit puts me to bed quick.


Daytime it's a toss up between some SLH or Durban Poison and nighttime it's probably Tahoe OG, or some kush. I don't know man I'm not all that picky. I smoke a lot of pot and I'm always trying new shit for my wifes condition so shit's always changing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2015)

Just picked up these beautiful young ladies they both be going outdoors since i already have mothers and heres some macro shots of the DWC Platinum Cookies i just harvested day times i love 3 Kings doesnt make me jitterey and doesnt put me to sleep but for the night time its a toss up between Key Lime Pie, Cherry Pie, or a good Bubba

Good vibes from NorCal


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Webs everywhere, scary shit.
> Well, last min shopping today for packaging supplies, flying out tomorrow.
> @Joedank any special requests from the east coast?


Man im living my nightmare fuckin russet mites everywhere but theyre gettin hit hard with everything we got and theyre still puttin up a fight


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Gotta have both the yin and the yang to complete the 24 hour cycle  how about one of each. I think my favorite daytime is J1, favorite night time is definitely the cookies. That shit puts me to bed quick.


My daytime is two: GreenCrack & BlueDream Night Time: ChemDog #4 or GDP


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really need to get an OG


Have you tried Dank Genetics Seeds Fire Fighter OG (Fire OG BX x StarFighter OG)?

I don't know why you are having a hard time getting an OG they are literally everywhere and some of the if not the most popular strains among Kush's and Haze's and of course Hybrids.

I mean with hybrids you have Bruce Banner #3 (OG Kush mother x Strawberry Diesel father)

A-Dub: (Sour Diesel x Sour Bubble) x (Alien Technology x Chemdog) "variation of the incestuous OG/Sour D/Chem D"

R-18: phenotype of OG Kush, the R-18 is reminiscent of the old OG #18

Psych OG: Another twist on the OG phenomenon, this strain takes the ever-popular Headband and crosses her with the Fire OG pheno, making for a super-heavy indica hybrid that is mostly OG with a splash of Sour D.

SFV HeadBand: traditional Headband (OG Kush x Sour Diesel)

RugBurn OG: Ghost OG x [Triangle Kush x Triangle Kush (BX) x Ghost OG x (Ghost OG x Chem D)]

Jesus OG Kush (The Closet): Hells Angels OG x Jack the Ripper

Alpha OG: This is a phenotype of OG Kush and is known for its consistent over 20% THC level

Russian Assassin: (SkyWalker x Lemon OG Kush x HeadBand)


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have you tried Dank Genetics Seeds Fire Fighter OG (Fire OG BX x StarFighter OG)?
> 
> I don't know why you are having a hard time getting an OG they are literally everywhere and some of the if not the most popular strains among Kush's and Haze's and of course Hybrids.
> 
> ...


I got some Jesus Og cross seedlings right now but not really what I was talking about.

In NY OG's are hard to come by


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I got some Jesus Og cross seedlings right now but not really what I was talking about.
> 
> In NY OG's are hard to come by


Ah you are in NY, take a trip to the bay area and mail yourself back some clones or seeds.

Or Denver or Seattle


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 18, 2015)

Saw a Shark OG but apparently it is very new and I can't find any info on it yet.

On another note I came across this pic of a Great White Shark grow that looks Identical to the Great White Shark I ran years ago, wish I would have saved pic's those ladies they where so white and frosty, pleasant smoke but wasn't interested in running her again.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah you are in NY, take a trip to the bay area and mail yourself back some clones or seeds.
> 
> Or Denver or Seattle


You know what that's a good idea, I am just gonna leave for Denver right now. For real.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Gotta have both the yin and the yang to complete the 24 hour cycle  how about one of each. I think my favorite daytime is J1, favorite night time is definitely the cookies. That shit puts me to bed quick.


I love the taset and smell of J1 reminds me of sprite and skunk i gotta bagseed from some top shelf j1 from my local club praying for a female and a more jack leaning pheno


----------



## amgprb (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> In NY OG's are hard to come by


I second that.... It is a good thing I sourced a few, should have em soon!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I second that.... It is a good thing I sourced a few, should have em soon!


Your doing pretty good I would say. I cannot even confirm there being any real OG's in NY.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Your doing pretty good I would say. I cannot even confirm there being any real OG's in NY.


I would say very few.... Thats why you must out-source OUTSIDE NY!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

Careful with what info you post.

Wouldn't want to ruin a good thing


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Cup bound


----------



## amgprb (Apr 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Careful with what info you post.
> 
> Wouldn't want to ruin a good thing


Fixed....

Posted at almost 100am, half a sleep & one to many dabs


----------



## kgp (Apr 19, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Fixed....
> 
> Posted at almost 100am, half a sleep & one to many dabs


Too bad you got quoted.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Kool aid in denver. Operation byoc was a success


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> Too bad you got quoted.


@giggles26 will fix that in a sec i am sure...

@shishkaboy glad that dank is in the state . hope i get to run her in the greenhouse...


----------



## amgprb (Apr 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> Too bad you got quoted.


Yea i really have to stop going online in that state of mind.... Damn


----------



## amgprb (Apr 19, 2015)

In other news: another The White clones rooted! So right now im 2/4 on both Plat GSC & the White!

Also, im not sure if that Louis Xiii og cut I have is legit, but she is vigorous - only took 4 or 5 days to root and has the thickest, healthiest roots I have ever seen! Not sure it this is a known trait but she is throwing 3 bladed leafs that are very indica looking, oddly the end halfs are not serated and are rounded?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 19, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Yea i really have to stop going online in that state of mind.... Damn


eh u were excited, that is acceptable


----------



## amgprb (Apr 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> eh u were excited, that is acceptable


Seriously! Got me feeling like a little kid again collecting football cards (or garbage pail kids  )


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 19, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Seriously! Got me feeling like a little kid again collecting football cards (or garbage pail kids  )


i know that feeling all too well! hoping this adam bomb isnt fake!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 19, 2015)

I grabbed a pack of OG raskal white fire OG at the cup, anyone grew these out before? What are the keeper phenos?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I grabbed a pack of OG raskal white fire OG at the cup, anyone grew these out before? What are the keeper phenos?


I haven't grown it but this is a strain everyone loves and have clones of. Wifi is White Fire OG so there's a lot of crosses with this strain in it. Don't know what pheno everyone loves but I'm sure you will find a keeper in them. Great score bro. Lots of people were trying to say they weren't selling seeds this year but that's for the legal Colorado companies not the breeders and vendors.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I grabbed a pack of OG raskal white fire OG at the cup, anyone grew these out before? What are the keeper phenos?


I have quite a few crosses that have the White Fire OG in them.... Just flipped 12/12 let ya know in 5-6 weeks


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I grabbed a pack of OG raskal white fire OG at the cup, anyone grew these out before? What are the keeper phenos?


last winter i did a run of the wifi #3 (look up the cut supposed to be a keeper pheno) cut and liked it "ok" LOTS of resin and tons of flavor . but kinda finiky with the cal/ nitro . wanted to keep her but just dont have the space . she threw nanners at the end but it was near the door and my room was BUSY putting plants in deps and such. so might be fine in a perfect room.... i BUY the smoke from the clinic with the tahoe og when i am in town...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

Well wtf is won't let me edit my post! Should have 48hrs to do it. 

Calling any mod to edit @amgprb quote from my quote.

Guess we both gotta stop coming here fully butt stonked lol....


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You know what that's a good idea, I am just gonna leave for Denver right now. For real.



For your trip: 

http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=Cannabis+Clones&find_loc=Denver,+CO


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...


Looks great!


Just got home from the north cal BBQ and came home with some new clones. I picked up
Sfv og
Animal cookies
ABM's cut of fireballs
Ak47
Vanilla kush
Strawberry cough 
Purple alien og
A new cherry pie and blue dream than the SoCal cherry pie and Santa Cruz Blue Dream I have Hope everyone has a great 420
Mt. Shasta taken in Weed CA
 
A picture of the sfv cut I got
 
A picture of the Bay Area cherry pie


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Just got home from the north cal BBQ and came home with some new clones. I picked up
> ...


The SFV and my HAOG look a lot alike....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The SFV and my HAOG look a lot alike....
> View attachment 3399909


not on a plant they dont look the same . hells stacks WAY closer... SFV calayx development is way bigger too...ANYBODY get their SFV to throw a five fingered leaf?? my year old mom threw a three and a half fingered leaf yesterday i was AMAZED. wouldnt do that even outdoors.
NICE score on the SFV those are a bitch to root... IME..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not on a plant they dont hells stacks WAY closer... SFV calayx development is way bigger too...
> NICE score on the SFV those are a bitch to root... IME..


We will see how they do in the cloner, but I look forward to running them with the HAOG and ghost og and pick my favorite. Sfv og is the only one I know I have smoked and I know I love it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not on a plant they dont look the same . hells stacks WAY closer... SFV calayx development is way bigger too...ANYBODY get their SFV to throw a five fingered leaf?? my year old mom threw a three and a half fingered leaf yesterday i was AMAZED. wouldnt do that even outdoors.
> NICE score on the SFV those are a bitch to root... IME..


Eh I've grown them both and only diff I've noticed is the HAOG yields more.

I like it better then the SFV and so does the wife. It's all personal preference so it doesn't really make a shit of a diff to me...

Edit-I've never had problem getting them to root either.


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The SFV and my HAOG look a lot alike....
> View attachment 3399909


Mine looks nothing like the pic posted.


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not on a plant they dont look the same . hells stacks WAY closer... SFV calayx development is way bigger too...ANYBODY get their SFV to throw a five fingered leaf?? my year old mom threw a three and a half fingered leaf yesterday i was AMAZED. wouldnt do that even outdoors.
> NICE score on the SFV those are a bitch to root... IME..


When fully mature my sfv throws 5 blades, in veg and when topped I get all threes with an occasional 3 and a half.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> When fully mature my sfv throws 5 blades, in veg and when topped I get all threes with an occasional 3 and a half.


ohhh must be lovin your house homie  might look up your steez and run that this winter


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's my sfv to compare.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea that HAOG looks a lil different than SFVOG. HAOG looks a lot more hairy and like giggles said looks to yield more. SFVOG has a swollen calyx structure. They so have some similarities tho but that SFVOG looks superb


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> When fully mature my sfv throws 5 blades, in veg and when topped I get all threes with an occasional 3 and a half.


ghost do this as well?


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ghost do this as well?


Yes, actually my sfv is quicker to throw up a 5 blade than the ghost. Ghost is almost all 3 blade leaves. Here's a pic of ghost starting to flower. Ghost leaves get more shine to them compared to sfv. Harder to root but better branching.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

im feeling good so far, def a nice polish to the leaf, 3 blades as well. happy 420 kgp and all the people in this thread!


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im feeling good so far, def a nice polish to the leaf, 3 blades as well. happy 420 kgp and all the people in this thread!


same to you brother!! Post some pics of her when you can.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

i got em in the cam, will do in a bit


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 20, 2015)

I live in Capitol Hill in Denver and I am not going to the capitol or anywhere public today. Don't like crowds or fanatical pot leaf wearing stoners. I turn 40 this year, if it where 15 years ago I would have been all over it plus I lived in Seattle for 5 years and have been to Hemp fest and I lived in SF in the upper Haight for 3 years so I have been to my fair share of rally's to support the cause.

Traffic was a mother fucker getting home!!!

On another note my home town of Austin is still supporting the cause:

http://theaustin420.com, to this day I can't believe a cool ass city like Austin is in Texas. It can stand up their with SF, Portland, Brooklyn, Denver, Seattle, Vancouver you name it that city is full of culture.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 20, 2015)

Ahh check this site out, humidors for cannabis

http://cannador.com/shop/

The Bob Marley family is starting their own strain of cannabis

http://www.marleynatural.com






another good site for Austin, instead of a 420 fest they had a reggae fest yesterday

http://austinreggaefest.com


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 20, 2015)

Lets make this fun.

Top Cities in the U.S. (that in your opinion) are the best cannabis cities and of course some you would have to know somebody.

1. Denver
2. Seattle
3. San Francisco
4. Portland
5. Los Angeles
6. Austin
7. Brooklyn
8. Some where in Michigan, I'm not familiar with the great state.


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Lets make this fun.
> 
> Top Cities in the U.S. (that in your opinion) are the best cannabis cities and of course some you would have to know somebody.
> 
> ...


I'd of squeezed Tampa in there somewhere. Prolly Ann Arbor Michigan.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

amhearst umass, helped me keep weed prices as low as possible. good looking out!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'd of squeezed Tampa in there somewhere. Prolly Ann Arbor Michigan.


Really? I have never been to florida and don't hear much coming out of that state but I don't know everything and like I said Michigan but I don't know much about that state either.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here's my sfv to compare.
> 
> View attachment 3399977 View attachment 3399979 View attachment 3399981


Nice! The cut I have came from TWS by way of a BBQ guest and it is his pic I posted. They look spot on too


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice! The cut I have came from TWS by way of a BBQ guest and it is his pic I posted. They look spot on too
> View attachment 3400349 View attachment 3400350


Looks damn close. Nice score!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks damn close. Nice score!


Thanks I had found a cut but just happened on this one so I grabbed it. I brought home some bud from it and some gg#4. The glue was not bad and frosty as hell. They were going to throw a bunch off GG clones away so I brought 5 home to flower and gave 2 to some guys from Reno that got there late. I have my GG#4 mom I'm up potting tonight.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks I had found a cut but just happened on this one so I grabbed it. I brought home some bud from it and some gg#4. The glue was not bad and frosty as hell. They were going to throw a bunch off GG clones away so I brought 5 home to flower and gave 2 to some guys from Reno that got there late. I have my GG#4 mom I'm up potting tonight.


I like the small foxtail at the top, Jack Herrer has foxtails out the ass, about 3 inches of foxtails.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Diesel has the foxtail structure too. That's another I love to death.


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's some pics of ghost. As you can see the calyx don't quite swell like the sfv.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here's some pics of ghost. As you can see the calyx don't quite swell like the sfv.
> 
> View attachment 3400413 View attachment 3400415


I have found a couple cuts of the ghost og and one HAOG. I can't wait to run those three together but I have a cut of the sfv I will put in in a week or two. Will have to see how it recovers from the top I am going to cut and pass on.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 20, 2015)

Man I did my first dab I mean dabs and I am so gone. I'm going to kill my buddy.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man I did my first dab I mean dabs and I am so gone. I'm going to kill my buddy.


Haha I've been doing dabs all day! 

Don't kill, woosa....


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man I did my first dab I mean dabs and I am so gone. I'm going to kill my buddy.


HAHA, did my first ones last year at the SF Cup. Was stoned for like 9 hours. I could see why people love those dabs so much. Unfortunately i can't be high for 9 hours on a daily. Ive only taken 2 other dabs since then.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man I did my first dab I mean dabs and I am so gone. I'm going to kill my buddy.


I used a health stone for the first time this weekend. I like it so much better than a nail!


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I used a health stone for the first time this weekend. I like it so much better than a nail!
> View attachment 3400436


Explain this please. Do you put the material on the stone then heat it up? Instead of putting thr material on an already hit nail?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> Explain this please. Do you put the material on the stone then heat it up? Instead of putting thr material on an already hit nail?


Yea that is it


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

I still like an enail with a ceramic nail. 

Personal taste.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is it


That is pretty badass... I need to get one of those! Ha

Been really digging the vapor pen with the white rhino globe


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2015)

Some weed

ghost preggers and at 80 days (purpleish)
sfv beg. sept ghouse

hells og kushday 80)kinda beat up usally throws resin to the fans but just being objective
 sfv oct 15 ghouse
 BUbba kush for comparison of how far these genitics have been pushed...straight grease resin.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I've been doing dabs all day!
> 
> Don't kill, woosa....


Yeah my buddy does them all the time and he is a deep sea diver out in Seattle. He was visiting for the festivities with a mutual friend. I was at work and met up with them at a little dive around the corner that has an outside area in the back and they turn their head if you are vaping, smoking, dabbing, etc. They bought 3 grams of choco-lope amber and I did two dabs. I couldn't talk or finish my beer and had to go home and they just laughed. I was twitching all over, I don't ever want to be that high that fast. An edible is way different it comes on nice and slow where as a dab just drop kicks you in the balls.........never again.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 21, 2015)

I enjoy flowers way more. The entire aspect of flowers like look, smell, taste, high. To me flowers are like fine wine especially when grown very well and organic and a proper long cure.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I enjoy flowers way more. The entire aspect of flowers like look, smell, taste, high. To me flowers are like fine wine especially when grown very well and organic and a proper long cure.


I'll agree I like the look of flowers but anything I dab taste and smells exactly like the flower. It's super clean.

But hey it's not for everyone! Sorry you had a bad experience. Flowers are the beeze neeze as well


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I live in Capitol Hill in Denver and I am not going to the capitol or anywhere public today. Don't like crowds or fanatical pot leaf wearing stoners. I turn 40 this year, if it where 15 years ago I would have been all over it plus I lived in Seattle for 5 years and have been to Hemp fest and I lived in SF in the upper Haight for 3 years so I have been to my fair share of rally's to support the cause.
> 
> Traffic was a mother fucker getting home!!!
> 
> ...


 I thought u were from cali bruh. We could have at least got a beer or something.
I was all over downtown Denver. Lighting up Kool Aid with everyone.
100% Denver approved. 
I went to a few dispensaries but really couldnt spend on anything except at the clinic. AMA and euflora were ok but I was looking for the best I could find in such a short time without any local help. @Joedank 
I actually tried the deathstar, cherry pie, fall 97, and was able to smell and look at many more. I just bought some gummi candies and some deathstar.

As soon as I hit it it was lemon, not a full on lemon rind like my lemon skunk but a hint of candy lemon. Then it was all sour. I know that taste and smell anywhere, but it was very light. The sour I am used to was a lot stinkier, but the smell was def there. 

No pics it aint happen.
       I wonder how many others were lurking. I was there and had a blast. My phone died so I could not get all the pics I wanted, but I was busy enjoying Denver anyway, so oh well.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 22, 2015)

Skywalker OG


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I thought u were from cali bruh. We could have at least got a beer or something.
> I was all over downtown Denver. Lighting up Kool Aid with everyone.
> 100% Denver approved.
> I went to a few dispensaries but really couldnt spend on anything except at the clinic. AMA and euflora were ok but I was looking for the best I could find in such a short time without any local help. @Joedank
> ...


I love lemon strains for the taste and blue strains. I'm not a fan of sweets but I am a fan of sweet smelling/tasting cannabis strains.


Sorry man I was at work all day and had two buddies from Seattle visiting for the first time. I have only been in Denver for a few months. I'm from Austin, did 12 years military, lived in Seattle for five years, then SF for 3, now Denver. I spent a year on the road doing IT contract work for USPS and they didn't drug test it was great.

I'm not much for the festival crowd but I use to be and the Seattle hempfest blows them all away its the largest I think in the world. Any who if it was on the weekend it would have been cool to smog and have a beer. I can take concentrates in small amounts with a pen but a dab is like a damn bong hit.

Yeah I guess it is the largest in the world http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seattle_Hempfest

Up early in the morning getting ready to go program routers and write scripts to automate shit the regular end user can't understand but I like my job but liked the excitement of being in search and rescue in the military. I have chronic back pain from a high caliber sniper shot in god damn hip, diagnosed with TBI (traumatic brain injury) due to blast percussions, bad hearing from not wearing earplugs because you can't hear over the fucking radio/your battle buddy while wearing plugs during gun fire and explosions going off around you, fucked up knees, etc. I guess they don't lie when they say war is hell but the up type adrenaline high you get in a fire fight is well some say better than sex. I got hit my third tour and was medically separated. Use to run 6 miles almost 7 days a week and now I can't run at all but I ride a trek hybrid as much as I can. i still have to take opiates now and again like this weekend I jacked my back doing some remodeling of the duplex and had to get some norco from the doc. I hate that synthetic chemical shit but the bud just wouldn't kill that pain but it does help a lot with regular chronic pain. I can't smoke before work because my memory is fucked as it is and I take klonopin only if I have to during the day for panic attacks which my doc/psychiatrist says is from PTSD. I was in from 17 years old till 29, finished college and got a job in Seattle. I'm lucky I made it through college with honors, only took me six years. Now I put everything in my iPhone so I don't forget what I am suppose to do that day/week/month.

Well enough of that shit, hope everyone had a good 4/20 weekend and stayed safe and out of jail.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Skywalker OG
> View attachment 3401352 View attachment 3401353 View attachment 3401354 View attachment 3401356


That's a great crop man, looks exactly the same as the skywalker og I grow , mine even turns purple late in flower like yours did! Hope you enjoy that, bet its really piney and amazing smelling I love that strain. Did you get any blueberry smells from it? Not the main smell but a faint undertone of blueberries? Just wondering cause that's how mine smells and yours looks exactly the same.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Golden Goat, mid way through flower, no idea what week or day but she's lookin good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

DJ Short's Flo (from clone)


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, mid way through flower, no idea what week or day but she's lookin good.
> View attachment 3401581


Golden Goat is one high Yielder, I would rank it up there with chems and sours.

Speaking of the Seattle HempFest I am going to try and make it out this year, Ed Rosenthal will be there among hundreds of others. Not sure if you all are familiar with Rick Steves but he does these travel shows and you would never ever guess he partakes.

My buddy lives downtown with in walking distance to the south entrance so wouldn't need a hotel but seattle does have a hostel called the Green Tortoise but it probably gets booked up quick.

http://www.hempfest.org


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Golden Goat is one high Yielder, I would rank it up there with chems and sours.


Oh yeah it is, wait till you see my next grow , while these have been flowering I got 2 big mommas vegging up for flower their gonna have arm sized buds when finished.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Oh yeah it is, wait till you see my next grow , while these have been flowering I got 2 big mommas vegging up for flower their gonna have arm sized buds when finished.


Can't wait to see the final harvest, looks great man. I have never grown or known anyone that has grown out the goat but I have smoked it plenty of times and it is in my top ten. The first time I had it I thought the name was a joke and so did my friends so we immediately got on the web and researched and sure enough there it was out of kansas, can't remember the original breeder who accidentally made this amazing strain.

Ah it was Mr. Dank out of Topeka


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Can't wait to see the final harvest, looks great man. I have never grown or known anyone that has grown out the goat but I have smoked it plenty of times and it is in my top ten. The first time I had it I thought the name was a joke and so did my friends so we immediately got on the web and researched and sure enough there it was out of kansas, can't remember the original breeder who accidentally made this amazing strain.


Yeah apparently Kansas got some good weed cause this shit is fire and yields a lot a really rare thing cause all the good strong strains I grow always yield like shit.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah apparently Kansas got some good weed cause this shit is fire and yields a lot a really rare thing cause all the good strong strains I grow always yield like shit.


Try Chem dog #4 if you can get it, it is a huge potent yielder


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Try Chem dog #4 if you can get it, it is a huge potent yielder


So hard to find a good cut of that , been searching but no luck  all the chemdawg cuts I find are chemdawg D or chem 91 which are both monster sativas that I honestly don't want to deal with.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I love lemon strains for the taste and blue strains. I'm not a fan of sweets but I am a fan of sweet smelling/tasting cannabis strains.
> 
> 
> Sorry man I was at work all day and had two buddies from Seattle visiting for the first time. I have only been in Denver for a few months. I'm from Austin, did 12 years military, lived in Seattle for five years, then SF for 3, now Denver. I spent a year on the road doing IT contract work for USPS and they didn't drug test it was great.
> ...


Congratulations on your accomplishment in school with honors after a military stint. Kudos man.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Golden Goat is one high Yielder, I would rank it up there with chems and sours.
> 
> Speaking of the Seattle HempFest I am going to try and make it out this year, Ed Rosenthal will be there among hundreds of others. Not sure if you all are familiar with Rick Steves but he does these travel shows and you would never ever guess he partakes.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, sounds like a blast. I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Can't wait to see the final harvest, looks great man. I have never grown or known anyone that has grown out the goat but I have smoked it plenty of times and it is in my top ten. The first time I had it I thought the name was a joke and so did my friends so we immediately got on the web and researched and sure enough there it was out of kansas, can't remember the original breeder who accidentally made this amazing strain.
> 
> Ah it was Mr. Dank out of Topeka


have you tried the island sweet skunk cutting also from mr dank??
With distinct foxtail-shaped buds, this combination of Big Skunk #1 and Pink Grapefruit has a sweet and skunky flavor with bright orange hairs giving it a unique appearance. Lineage: PINK GRAPEFRUIT X BIG SKUNK

http://www.tgscolorado.com/clones-hybrid-island-sweet-skunk-clone


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That's a great crop man, looks exactly the same as the skywalker og I grow , mine even turns purple late in flower like yours did! Hope you enjoy that, bet its really piney and amazing smelling I love that strain. Did you get any blueberry smells from it? Not the main smell but a faint undertone of blueberries? Just wondering cause that's how mine smells and yours looks exactly the same.


 Thanks man. Yeah the smell is amazing,its mostly the fuely pine funk but theres a very faint sweetness in there. I hadnt really noticed a blueberry terp, a guy at the club said he picked up on some "nutmeg".


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah apparently Kansas got some good weed cause this shit is fire and yields a lot a really rare thing cause all the good strong strains I grow always yield like shit.


Kansas has some good shit


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Congratulations on your accomplishment in school with honors after a military stint. Kudos man.


Thanks man, I worked on my school when I wasn't deployed or in training class's. If it wasn't for cannabis I would be strung out on opiates......again.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> have you tried the island sweet skunk cutting also from mr dank??
> With distinct foxtail-shaped buds, this combination of Big Skunk #1 and Pink Grapefruit has a sweet and skunky flavor with bright orange hairs giving it a unique appearance. Lineage: PINK GRAPEFRUIT X BIG SKUNK
> 
> http://www.tgscolorado.com/clones-hybrid-island-sweet-skunk-clone


I knew it was crossed with the island sweet skunk but I have never had, I need to keep an eye out for it. Looks wise it reminds me of Jack Herer with that fox tail.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

If I can find a decent tech school where I can transfer my credits, I would move to CO now. Next year is looking very good tho.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Kansas has some good shit
> View attachment 3401781


Pics of bud rarely do the true look justice unless you have a DSLR and know about lighting. Looks a lot like my blue dream honestly.

Not sure if I posted these pics of my first personal hydro grow of some BCN Diesel. I should have let it go another 10 days but got to impatient. I was playing with my pops DSLR and got some cool pics of popcorn bud in total darkness.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Golden Goat is one high Yielder, I would rank it up there with chems and sours.
> 
> Speaking of the Seattle HempFest I am going to try and make it out this year, Ed Rosenthal will be there among hundreds of others. Not sure if you all are familiar with Rick Steves but he does these travel shows and you would never ever guess he partakes.
> 
> ...


You go man let me know I will be there, and have bud to smoke
Anyone who wants can't hit me up and I will smoke you down there


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Pics of bud rarely do the true look justice unless you have a DSLR and know about lighting. Looks a lot like my blue dream honestly.
> 
> Not sure if I posted these pics of my first personal hydro grow of some BCN Diesel. I should have let it go another 10 days but got to impatient. I was playing with my pops DSLR and got some cool pics of popcorn bud in total darkness.
> 
> View attachment 3401809 View attachment 3401810


I've got a cannon rebel t5i


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> have you tried the island sweet skunk cutting also from mr dank??
> With distinct foxtail-shaped buds, this combination of Big Skunk #1 and Pink Grapefruit has a sweet and skunky flavor with bright orange hairs giving it a unique appearance. Lineage: PINK GRAPEFRUIT X BIG SKUNK
> 
> http://www.tgscolorado.com/clones-hybrid-island-sweet-skunk-clone


From my understanding on research of Sweet Skunk aka Island Sweet Skunk aka BS Sweet Skunk that there is no Skunk in it. The breeder thought his Skunk male pollinated his Sweet Pink Grapefruit but it was a NL x Haze male. 

http://hightimes.com/read/grow-canada-sweet-skunk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a cannon rebel t5i


That is just a tool. Light is your paint brush!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From my understanding on research of Sweet Skunk aka Island Sweet Skunk aka BS Sweet Skunk that there is no Skunk in it. The breeder thought his Skunk male pollinated his Sweet Pink Grapefruit but it was a NL x Haze male.
> 
> http://hightimes.com/read/grow-canada-sweet-skunk


i have a small nugg left I came on by way of PapaPayne. It is nice but not enough to grow it.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From my understanding on research of Sweet Skunk aka Island Sweet Skunk aka BS Sweet Skunk that there is no Skunk in it. The breeder thought his Skunk male pollinated his Sweet Pink Grapefruit but it was a NL x Haze male.
> 
> http://hightimes.com/read/grow-canada-sweet-skunk


dude funny i had no idea it had any lineage till today thought it was just a accidental find....
guess there is sweet skunk=breeder steve
island sweet skunk = federation seeds= the clone only found in colorado according to a source from topeka


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is just a tool. Light is your paint brush!


Good thing I've got 2 light boxes and 4 studio lights then....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You go man let me know I will be there, and have bud to smoke
> Anyone who wants can't hit me up and I will smoke you down there


Hell, I may send out a who's going thread on riu when the hempfest is near and maybe see about people's meeting up for a good ole fashion smoke fest. Sounds cool to me. Cheers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell, I may send out a who's going thread on riu when the hempfest is near and maybe see about people's meeting up for a good ole fashion smoke fest. Sounds cool to me. Cheers.


Hell yea! I was at the north cal BBQ last weekend and it was fucking great 

Post up a link if you start a thread


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

Buy High quality marijuana clone onlys of all strains,
we also got some concentrates available in stock and
We always have the best 100% confidential fast and Discreet
shipping.

*Lemon drop::::::::Grade P
*Purple Kush::::::Grade 7
*OG Kush :::::::::Grade every plus
*Blue dream:::::::about boobs 
*White widow:::::boobies 
*Green Crack:::::: on hulks butt
Cannabis Oil
Grand Daddy Purple nips 
Purple Kush
purple-urkle, steve
Blue Hawaiian
Columbian Gold
white widow

And many more top shelf clone onlys that you can't even imagine! 

 
I'm just Kidding 

II'd like to come across the grouch clone only some day. Cool thread


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 23, 2015)

sounds like a winner winner chicken dinner about the Seattle HempFest. I was talking to my good friend that lives there. I lived there a year before him and we grew up together back home in Austin bitching about his job and that he needed a change so I said move on out and he did 3 months later and has been there ever since, he got on the waiting list to get into underwater welding dive school made it and graduated top of his class but he doesn't weld he just goes out on fishing boats and they dive down to the bottom of the ocean in puget sound and fish for shit at the bottom, like geoducks.

Anyway, got side tracked, I was talking to him about going to the HempFest and he said fuck that its all teenage angst, a bunch of young irresponsible pot leaf wearing kids getting burned out giving serious people a that smoke a bad name and look. Meaning they perpetuating the image of a "typical" stoner instead of the tax paying professional that smokes instead of drinks. But I said yeah we were just like that and there are going to be a ton of cool speakers, music, food, lots and lots of cool gadgets. It really is a good time but with over 300k people in one place it is crowded as shit and covers a huge ass area.

So yeah make that thread and lets meet up in person!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 23, 2015)

One more thing, I have been reading about terpenes and had no ideal the importance they play with the effect and smell of the strain of cannabis you have.

this long but very very informative:

*Terpenes (C5H-medicinal molecules and important building blocks in nature*
*-pronounced (TUR-peen)
-diverse group of organic HydroCarbons (C5H, produced by a wide variety of plants 
-terpenoids are terpenes which have been chemically modified. They are important building blocks for certain odors, hormones, vitamins, pigments, steroids, resins, essential oils, and CANNABINOIDS! 
-they are naturally released from plants when temperatures are higher, helping to seed clouds which then cool the plants
-they interact with each other synergistically for a range of different smells/qualities/effects

Effects when ingested by an animal can be:
-anti-microbial, anti-carcinogen, anti-oxidant, analgesic (painkiller), anti-inflammatory, muscle relaxer, anti-depressant, psychoactive (active molecules in Wormwood/absinthe, Salvia, and Cannabis), anti-anxiety, sedative, vasoconstrictant, vasorelaxant, sensory enhancer…
-some are poisonous to varying degrees and act as natural pesticides (poison hemlock)

In Cannabis:
-over 120 different terpenes can be manufactured by Cannabis, some only in trace amounts with others in double-digit percentage
-produced in the Trichomes, the same glands where THC is produced, comprising between 10 and 20 percent of the total oils produced by the glands
-about 10-29 percent of marijuana smoke resin is composed of terpenes/terpenoids
-drug sniffing dogs are able to smell odorous terpenes, not THC
-age, maturation and time of day can affect the amount and ratios of terpenes. They are constantly being produced but are vaporized by heat and light of the day… so harvest in early morning!
-climate and weather also affect terpene and flavonoid production. The same variety, even genotype, can produce a different terpene profile when grown in different soils or with different fertilizers.
-in addition to many circulatory and muscular effects, some terpenes interact with neurological receptors
-a few bind weakly to Cannabinoid receptors
-others seem to alter the permeability of cell membranes and allow in either more or less THC 
-others affect serotonin and dopamine chemistry (neurotransmitters)

Examples of some common Terpenes found in Cannabis:
-Borneol- menthol, camphor, pine, woody. Can be easily converted into menthol. Found in Cinnamon and Wormwood. It is considered a "calming sedative" in Chinese medicine. It is directed for fatigue, recovery from illness and stress.
-Caryophyllene - spicy, sweet, woody, clove, camphor, peppery. Found in black pepper(15-25%), clove(10-20%) and cotton(15-25%). It binds weakly to CB2 receptor. As a topical it is one of the constituents of clove oil, an anti-inflammatory and analgesic treatment for toothache. In high amounts, it’s a calcium and potassium ion channel blocker. As a result, it impedes the pressure exerted by heart muscles. Since THC does not have a smell, drug dogs are trained to find one, very smelly molecule called Caryophyllene-epoxide!
-Cineole/Eucalyptol- spicy, camphor, refreshing, minty. Found in rosemary, eucalyptus. It is used to increase circulation, pain relief and easily crosses the blood-brain-barrier to trigger fast olfactory reaction. Eucalyptus oil is considered centering, balancing and stimulating. It is possibly the stimulating and thought provoking part of the cannabis smoke stream.
-Delta3Carene- sweet, pine, cedar, woodsy, pungent. A constituent of rosemary, pine and cedar resin. In aroma therapy, cypress oil, high in D-3-carene, is used to dry excess fluids, tears, running noses, excess menstrual flow and perspiration. It may contribute to the dry eye and mouth experienced by some marijuana users.
-Limonene- citrus (orange, tangerine, lemon, and grapefruit), rosemary, juniper, peppermint. Repulsive to predators. Found in the rinds of many fruits and flowers. With the presence of other certain terpenes, Limonene can be an anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-depressant and anti- carcinogen. It can synergistically promote the absorption of other terpenes by quickly penetrating cell membranes. The result can be increased systolic blood pressure. Since Limonene is such a potent anti-fungal and anti-cancer agent, it is thought to protect against aspergillus fungi and carcinogens found in cannabis smoke streams! 
-Linolool- floral (spring flowers), lily, citrus and candied spice. Possesses anti-anxiety and sedative properties (also in lavender). 
-Myrcene – clove like, earthy, green-vegetative, citrus, fruity with tropical mango and minty nuances. The most prevalent terpene found in most varieties of marijuana, it is also present in high amounts in Mangos, hops, lemon grass, East Indian bay tree, verbena and Mercia. Myrcene is one of the most important chemicals used in the perfumery industry. Because of its pleasant odor, it is occasionally used directly. It’s a building block for menthol, citronella, and geraniol. It possesses antimicrobial, antiseptic, analgesic, antioxidant, anti-carcinogen, anti depressant, anti-inflammatory, and muscle relaxing effects. Myrcene affects the permeability of the cell membranes, allowing more THC to reach brain cells.
-Pinene- Alpha: pine needles, rosemary Beta: dill, parsley, rosemary, basil, yarrow, rose, hops, the familiar odor associated with pine trees and their resins. It is the major component in turpentine and is found in many other plant essential oils including rosemary, sage, and eucalyptus. Pinene can increase mental focus and energy, as well as act as an expectorant, bronchodilator (the smoke seems to expand in your lungs), and topical antiseptic. It easily crosses the blood-brain barrier where it inhibits activity of acetylcholinesterase, which destroys acetylcholine, an information transfer molecule, resulting in better memory. It may counteract THC's activity, which leads to low acetylcholine levels. Largely due to the presence of pinene, rosemary and sage are both considered "memory plants." Concoctions made from their leaves have been used for thousands of years in traditional medicine to retain and restore memory.
-Pulegone- mint, camphor, rosemary, candy. It is implicated in liver damage in very high dosages. It is found in tiny quantities in marijuana. Pulegone is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor. That is, it stops the action of the protein that destroys acetylcholine, which is used by the brain to store memories. 
-Sabinene - Found in oak trees, tea tree oil, black pepper and is a major constituent of carrot seed oil. 
-Terpineol- floral, lilac, citrus, apple/orange blossoms, lime. It is a minor constituent of many plant essential oils. It is used in perfumes and soaps for fragrance. It reduces physical motility 45% in lab rat tests… Couch-lock effect? *


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Terps are everything.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 23, 2015)

Without Terps I would lose my soul


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Terps play a huge role in the plant. 

Terps are also medicine. My maui cross has terps so loud it makes me sick when I trim it.

Also have a FAK cross that reeks of burnt popcorn when done. 

Terps FTW!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Without Terps I would lose my soul


Nah your cannabis would just smell like a plant


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Nah your cannabis would just smell like a plant


You mean like hay or grass?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

I think grass smell is even a terp, I think it would smell like nothing


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think grass smell is even a terp, I think it would smell like nothing


You are right, THC has no smell at all.

For people who prefer pictures (one is cool it shows wine pairing with cannabis):


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> sounds like a winner winner chicken dinner about the Seattle HempFest. I was talking to my good friend that lives there. I lived there a year before him and we grew up together back home in Austin bitching about his job and that he needed a change so I said move on out and he did 3 months later and has been there ever since, he got on the waiting list to get into underwater welding dive school made it and graduated top of his class but he doesn't weld he just goes out on fishing boats and they dive down to the bottom of the ocean in puget sound and fish for shit at the bottom, like geoducks.
> 
> Anyway, got side tracked, I was talking to him about going to the HempFest and he said fuck that its all teenage angst, a bunch of young irresponsible pot leaf wearing kids getting burned out giving serious people a that smoke a bad name and look. Meaning they perpetuating the image of a "typical" stoner instead of the tax paying professional that smokes instead of drinks. But I said yeah we were just like that and there are going to be a ton of cool speakers, music, food, lots and lots of cool gadgets. It really is a good time but with over 300k people in one place it is crowded as shit and covers a huge ass area.
> 
> So yeah make that thread and lets meet up in person!


Hempfest Smokeout


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think grass smell is even a terp, I think it would smell like nothing


I was reading in the advanced section somewhere that the reason cannabis smells like grass sometimes is cutting the fresh leaves. If you don't dry out the leaves before cutting into them they release the same chemical as grass does when you mow the lawn. Something like that. I am stoned as fuck right now sweating off these rosin dabs.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

That makes sense, a lot of people only cut fan leaves and leave the sugar leaves on for the bud drying phase. Creates a slower more even dry and I think it makes the Buds smell way danker. I failed my rosin attempt  but I shall try again, I can only break so many hair irons right? I'll have to buy my own so my gf doesn't kick my ass the next time I break one lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I was reading in the advanced section somewhere that the reason cannabis smells like grass sometimes is cutting the fresh leaves. If you don't dry out the leaves before cutting into them they release the same chemical as grass does when you mow the lawn. Something like that. I am stoned as fuck right now sweating off these rosin dabs.


Pretty much hit it on the nail. I've read the exact same thing and, like you, I'm too fuckin high to remember what that chemical is called responsible for that "green" smell. 

Some say this smell attracts pest bugs?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 24, 2015)

chlorophyll?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

hhehe nah I would have remembered that one.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

(Z)-3-Hexanal

http://www.compoundchem.com/2014/04/25/what-causes-the-smell-of-fresh-cut-grass/



As I'm browsing it is saying that the plant releases this as some sort of distress signal, and from what I remember reading in the past this can be an attractant to pests.



Fuckers putting my brain to work this early.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Check this out when you have an hour to kill.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> chlorophyll?


More like Bore-a-phyll! lol just kiddin


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> chlorophyll?


These rosin dabs got me like 

don't use buds if you ever try to rosin, use cheesecloth and kief. Smokes pretty damn good and sets me back for a couple hours.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

YEah I love rosin dabs. here's my last little batch i did a couple days ago.


but cheesecloth wtf? for real?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> These rosin dabs got me like
> 
> don't use buds if you ever try to rosin, use cheesecloth and kief. Smokes pretty damn good and sets me back for a couple hours.


Hmm, I did use buds when I had my failed attempt. I have a ton of hash and keif I wanted to try to press with. I don't have cheese cloth but I have a 25u pressing screen?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> YEah I love rosin dabs. here's my last little batch i did a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> but cheesecloth wtf? for real?
> ...


pretty sure that is what the dude is using to make mine. It is like a little screen and you put your kief in it and make a little ball then put it in the parchament paper. Squeeze down for however long and then open and pull the satchel of kief out and you are left with some dankness.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hmm, I did use buds when I had my failed attempt. I have a ton of hash and keif I wanted to try to press with. I don't have cheese cloth but I have a 25u pressing screen?


I was told the pressing screen works too! just gotta make a little ball out of it and press down.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> (Z)-3-Hexanal
> 
> http://www.compoundchem.com/2014/04/25/what-causes-the-smell-of-fresh-cut-grass/
> 
> ...


I tried to get my girlfriend to let me perform some analhex on her, she wasn't having it. Sorry just that's a funny word hexanal.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I was told the pressing screen works too! just gotta make a little ball out of it and press down.


Awesome! I'm going to try to give it a shot in a the next few days and see what I can come out with


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome! I'm going to try to give it a shot in a the next few days and see what I can come out with


You can buy a pollen press and make some blond hash, I'm sure I have posted this before:



100% bombay GreenCrack/Chernobyl pressed Keef


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2015)

I follow some folks on instagram and damn is there some bomb looking pics from some of the people I follow.

The frosty purple lady is "forum" GSC and the very beautiful outdoor grown lady is Headband (didn't know headband displayed so many crazy colors):

 

There is this "Pot Model" I follow who is good friends with Arjan from Green House Seeds and she is always throwing up pics of big ass bags of kind she gets for well being her.

I don't think it is a big deal to post a pic of her holding up several big bags of bud since her instagram is open to anyone:



Check out these HIP brand 24K Gold Rolling Papers (they are expensive, $32 for 7 king size)


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2015)

Not to stereotype but I'm surprised you don't see some Rappers sporting these 24K gold papers, you can get them on amazon.com, http://www.amazon.com/Karate-Gold-Rolling-Papers-Sheets/dp/B00NJ3JTFM

If you are on instagram you can follow her public instagram @jessikavioletofficial

she is a damn hot woman, check her pics out if you have instagram


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You can buy a pollen press and make some blond hash, I'm sure I have posted this before:
> 
> View attachment 3403306
> 
> 100% bombay GreenCrack/Chernobyl pressed Keef


I love this shit! I got to smoking it in Europe when I was in the army and I still love it. I will be making some this weekend but I don't have a press. I use a hot roll to press it.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I love this shit! I got to smoking it in Europe when I was in the army and I still love it. I will be making some this weekend but I don't have a press. I use a hot roll to press it.


I didn't know you were a fellow veteran man, cheers!

Presses are cheap you should check some out on amazon man

I have this one, the idiots that gave it a bad review probably didn't use wax paper, wipe the inside with olive oil, or and didn't heat it a bit with a flame before trying to unscrew it. if you don't at least dip a q-tip with oil and coat the threads and heat it before you try and unscrew it you will break it because it will be like trying to unscrew cement due to the keef getting stuck in the threads, I have never once had medal shavings come off on mine.

http://www.amazon.com/COMPLETELY-REDESIGNED-Magnetic-ALuminum-Press/dp/B008HXAVBA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hpc_27?ie=UTF8&refRID=0GA35FVS7N97N7048HMM

Ok just a couple more pics from tlccollective's new "orange cookies" which they just released,
they are out of L.A.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I didn't know you were a fellow veteran man, cheers!
> 
> Presses are cheap you should check some out on amazon man
> 
> ...


I got a lot of people out there, and that looks good. I picked up an animal cookies cut at the BBQ and will be taking a clone of it this weekend so I can flower it out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I didn't know you were a fellow veteran man, cheers!
> 
> Presses are cheap you should check some out on amazon man
> 
> ...


A friend of mine just told me about tht club anyone ever been there i just picked up 20 Key Lime Pies and 20 BD for this outdoor season from harborside Oakland so im gunna be spraying and do some preventive measures cause ive herd people having bug problems with harborside also have 10 Green Cracks from a mother we saved and thank god we did and 9 of a strain called ice smells like cheese and tropical fruit with a touch of skunky musk my neighbor kept it alive for 7 years now and she gifted us with one she just lost all her genetics tho so were gunna gift her one back cause w/e it is it does amazing outdoors quality and they get huge they grow definitely sativa leaning but the high is narcotic


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not to stereotype but I'm surprised you don't see some Rappers sporting these 24K gold papers, you can get them on amazon.com, http://www.amazon.com/Karate-Gold-Rolling-Papers-Sheets/dp/B00NJ3JTFM
> 
> If you are on instagram you can follow her public instagram @jessikavioletofficial
> 
> she is a damn hot woman, check her pics out if you have instagram


Im pretty sure Redman did on instragram or something like that for high times i may be wrong tho


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You can buy a pollen press and make some blond hash, I'm sure I have posted this before:
> 
> View attachment 3403306
> 
> 100% bombay GreenCrack/Chernobyl pressed Keef


I'll have to get a press soon, I used to have one but didn't bring it with me when I moved


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> A friend of mine just told me about tht club anyone ever been there i just picked up 20 Key Lime Pies and 20 BD for this outdoor season from harborside Oakland so im gunna be spraying and do some preventive measures cause ive herd people having bug problems with harborside also have 10 Green Cracks from a mother we saved and thank god we did and 9 of a strain called ice smells like cheese and tropical fruit with a touch of skunky musk my neighbor kept it alive for 7 years now and she gifted us with one she just lost all her genetics tho so were gunna gift her one back cause w/e it is it does amazing outdoors quality and they get huge they grow definitely sativa leaning but the high is narcotic



You will love the GC it is a decent yielder, has an amazing smell, and one of the only strains to make me white out.

Meaning if your novice buddy comes in town warn him about the potency of GC because he may pass the fuck out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 24, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> A friend of mine just told me about tht club anyone ever been there i just picked up 20 Key Lime Pies and 20 BD for this outdoor season from harborside Oakland so im gunna be spraying and do some preventive measures cause ive herd people having bug problems with harborside also have 10 Green Cracks from a mother we saved and thank god we did and 9 of a strain called ice smells like cheese and tropical fruit with a touch of skunky musk my neighbor kept it alive for 7 years now and she gifted us with one she just lost all her genetics tho so were gunna gift her one back cause w/e it is it does amazing outdoors quality and they get huge they grow definitely sativa leaning but the high is narcotic


I grew Ice for a long time. I had 2 phenos, one crazy sativa and one more indica but still pretty sativa. They got HUGE outdoor. 2-4 lbs per plant. They did well indoors as well except it was hard to grow the sativa pheno because it got so big.

Here's my ice from a few years ago


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I grew Ice for a long time. I had 2 phenos, one crazy sativa and one more indica but still pretty sativa. They got HUGE outdoor. 2-4 lbs per plant. They did well indoors as well except it was hard to grow the sativa pheno because it got so big.
> 
> Here's my ice from a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 3403593


That is huge man, is that yours? Man I wish I could do an outdoor grow.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That is huge man, is that yours? Man I wish I could do an outdoor grow.


Yeah, those were from the farm a few years back. I wish I could do outdoor now too but county restrictions here suck and I don't have enough land anymore. The ice was a great strain, you'll love it, super potent, the indica pheno was hashy and skunky in smell, the sativa dom pheno was more fruity of grapefruit and had much bigger calyx to leaf ratio. I'm about 5' 10" tall, that plant with me in the pic was at least 7.5' starting flower, I think it topped out around 10 or 11' tall


----------



## kgp (Apr 25, 2015)

Sfv 

Repotted and going into the flower room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That is huge man, is that yours? Man I wish I could do an outdoor grow.


Man I am doing a 10 x 20 ish carport light dep grow this year! I am super stoked



kgp said:


> Sfv
> 
> Repotted and going into the flower room.View attachment 3404328


How tall is that girl and how tall will she finish?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I grew Ice for a long time. I had 2 phenos, one crazy sativa and one more indica but still pretty sativa. They got HUGE outdoor. 2-4 lbs per plant. They did well indoors as well except it was hard to grow the sativa pheno because it got so big.
> 
> Here's my ice from a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 3403593


Nice buddy!


----------



## kgp (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I am doing a 10 x 20 ish carport light dep grow this year! I am super stoked
> 
> 
> How tall is that girl and how tall will she finish?


About 14-15 inches tall. She will be over 3 feet in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

kgp said:


> About 14-15 inches tall. She will be over 3 feet in 3-4 weeks.


Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I grew Ice for a long time. I had 2 phenos, one crazy sativa and one more indica but still pretty sativa. They got HUGE outdoor. 2-4 lbs per plant. They did well indoors as well except it was hard to grow the sativa pheno because it got so big.
> 
> Here's my ice from a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 3403593


I had an Ice pheno from nirvana that was superb weed and could withstand 90 degree temps like a champ, indoors. But outside the ice would not really produce. Great buds, potency and flavor.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You will love the GC it is a decent yielder, has an amazing smell, and one of the only strains to make me white out.
> 
> Meaning if your novice buddy comes in town warn him about the potency of GC because he may pass the fuck out


I love GC especially outdoors its the same cut we've ran the past 3 years just so happenedbwe mothered one this year to lower costs then the dude dissappears so were lucky we did or the specific cut we have would be lost all the gc cuts ive gotten from other sources smell like gc but have airy sativa style nugs not the round rock hard nugs this cut has outdoor comes out looking like indoor and reeks like candy mango


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Check this out
I have been doing a lot of digging on the chem 91 and sour diesel lineage.I totally understand that there is a lot of speculation about the lineages and that I was not there when it happened. i am just reporting my observations.

Lifted from the 91 chem thread on ic
"Hey Good Ole Dog...do you have any pics of the Chem Sister cut?

Also...do you think ChemDawg D is a Chem '91 hybrid vs. the other story out there?

On one more note...I remember you were looking for the Chem #4 cut awhile back...that cut, in my opinion, is just another Chem '91 hybrid and not what is was touted as."

Then ,

"I grew the ChemDawg #1, #2, #3, & #4...all of those cuts are clearly sisters. When I grew Chem D & Chem Sister...neither of those cuts match up with the 1-4...obviously not sister cuts. 

In comparison the '91 ChemDawg in this thread looks & feels more like a mother cut to most or all of them...versus a sister. With this thread in mind...there are, at least, 3 or 4 other supposed '91 ChemDawg cuts in circulation...none of which match up at all with the 1-4 or the D. 

I'm not the only one who feels or thinks this way. I've known all of this for at least 5 or 6 years but bit my lip because I have respect for certain members of the "Chemdog family". Even so, I think it's time we all knew the truth and why it was neccesary to extensively lie about all of this.

These are just my two bits...I'm sure there are others who can help fill in some blanks...Good Ol' Dog?

P.S.~ Just for the record...I 'think' Good Ole Dog is one of the good guys."

This brings me to the origins of sour diesel

From the chem dawg history thread
"Brief background: This thread was started by H&L and edited by JJ-NYC.

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled ‘chemdawg’ (now ’91 chemdawg), ‘chemdawg a’ (now chemdawg’s sister), and ‘chemdawg b’. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled ‘c’, ‘d’, and ‘e’. the ‘e’ seed never germinated, ‘c’ turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg ‘d’ was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'.

In 1992, JJ became friends with the Weasel in central park. Sometime in 1992-93 the Weasel met Chemdog at a Phish show. They traded clones and he brought the Mass. Super Skunk and 91 Chemdog back with him to New York City and renamed the 91 Chem, "Diesel". Sour Diesel and Under Dawg came out of these clones."

I remember when "diesel" hit the NY smoker scene. It brought about a whole new flavor and smell that was so stank but alluring still. 

I was looking through a photo album on ic today and found a very telling pic of the DNL. I believe Reserva Privada got it right. i have heard that they used somas g13 haze male and hit the 91 then backcrossed to the 91 to make the sour, but from the pics I have seen. I looks like 91 x dnl to me.

91
   
Dnl
 
Rp sour d (by me)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I grew Ice for a long time. I had 2 phenos, one crazy sativa and one more indica but still pretty sativa. They got HUGE outdoor. 2-4 lbs per plant. They did well indoors as well except it was hard to grow the sativa pheno because it got so big.
> 
> Here's my ice from a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 3403593


Exactly how ours grow they get huge but the nugs never got that big just rock hard lil nuggets up the stock almost like og or cookies quantity isnt its strong point but the taste and smell is ridiculously good like hash that got sprayed by a skunk then dipped in tropical fruit candy syrup they got the biggest out of everything and we averaged 2.5 i still have people hittin me up for it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

Theyre not the best yielders but the quality is amazing and they grow so fast the high from this pheno is very indica leaning spacey couch lock and narcotic i love it for my back pain and anxiety this strain works wonders for it our pheno really doesnt like "fimming" we stunted one doing that but they seem to respond well to topping i wish i had some pics or at least some nug left for pics they didnt get as tall as my tahoe og seedling but they deff get tall as hell and wide as fuck if you train em right


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had an Ice pheno from nirvana that was superb weed and could withstand 90 degree temps like a champ, indoors. But outside the ice would not really produce. Great buds, potency and flavor.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had an Ice pheno from nirvana that was superb weed and could withstand 90 degree temps like a champ, indoors. But outside the ice would not really produce. Great buds, potency and flavor.


the high temp. where we were at was 116 and they didn't stress to much unlike our purple kush she hated the heat with a passion


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

Heres a close up on some crumble i made with the trim came out bright golden yellow and that amazing taste and smell still came though even tho it came from the trim


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Check this out
> I have been doing a lot of digging on the chem 91 and sour diesel lineage.I totally understand that there is a lot of speculation about the lineages and that I was not there when it happened. i am just reporting my observations.
> 
> Lifted from the 91 chem thread on ic
> ...


The original diesel that dna uses in their sour d, sour kush, and such is not chem 91. That is somewhat common knowledge with no conspiracy behind it. I have the chem d cut, 91 skunk va cut, and a pheno of fuel (dna's original diesel cut x chem d bx) that is straight diesel and lacks any influence from chem d. Trust me, dna's original diesel is not chem 91. I don't know who you quoted, but that's the first I've heard of a claim that 4 and the D are chem hybrids and (IMO) not really a theory worth entertaining. You're trying to crack a mystery that's not even a mystery. If I were you, I'd just enjoy what I have and stop frying my brain trying to compare a bag seed from dna's sour d to chem 91. There's better stuff out there than the 91 cut anyway. It's great, but not the holy grail.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The original diesel that dna uses in their sour d, sour kush, and such is not chem 91. That is somewhat common knowledge with no conspiracy behind it. I have the chem d cut, 91 skunk va cut, and a pheno of fuel (dna's original diesel cut x chem d bx) that is straight diesel and lacks any influence from chem d. Trust me, dna's original diesel is not chem 91. I don't know who you quoted, but that's the first I've heard of a claim that 4 and the D are chem hybrids and (IMO) not really a theory worth entertaining. You're trying to crack a mystery that's not even a mystery. If I were you, I'd just enjoy what I have and stop frying my brain trying to compare a bag seed from dna's sour d to chem 91. There's better stuff out there than the 91 cut anyway. It's great, but not the holy grail.


So are you saying that DNA/RP don't really have the chem 91 cut or the DNL cut?
Is it impossible that they remade the packs?
Or maybe even mixed up the names.

What I quoted is from a very well known and respected dude on ic and many others think the same thing. 

I think you may be misunderstanding my intentions, even though all the clone onlys came from bagseeds at one point. Most of them not done by established breeders like DNA.

I am not comparing my rp bagseed to chem 91. I am comparing it to chem 91's offspring (sour diesel). I am only using the skunk va to illustrate where the bud structure and smell MUST come from. I am showing you the rest of the puzzle with the DNL, the construction of the sour d that I know so well in these here NY streets. The one that many people would love in seed form. I am just proving my point with pics of my personal grow and speculating on on the lineage, since we cannot believe what is on the package right? 

Why do you feel the need to respond to all my posts on riu and ic if I even mention the 91. You know I dont have it so just ignore me. I got that sour though.

If anyone thinks I am talking out my ass just listen to JJ-nyc on the Adam Dunn show tell you then.
1:21:00 in they call JJ.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2015)

capt is well read on the subject , not sure why he would troll you.. 
your kinda in my wheelhouse here too . i love the sour and have bred with her alot ...DNA has not claimed to "recreate the sour" but they sell female sour breeding in denver with the REAL cut "WHY IASK" cuz the real cut is that much better than their efforts . when sprayed with silver and pollen used the sour creates a RANGE of flavors from fule to trpical fruit. but when used as a pollen reciver the airyness anD end extra long flower times come out...
JJ dont really seem to know about the sour cuz he did not breed it . weasel did ...



shishkaboy said:


> So are you saying that DNA/RP don't really have the chem 91 cut or the DNL cut?
> Is it impossible that they remade the packs?
> Or maybe even mixed up the names.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> So are you saying that DNA/RP don't really have the chem 91 cut or the DNL cut?
> Is it impossible that they remade the packs?
> Or maybe even mixed up the names.
> 
> ...


I never said they don't have the 91. 
Who is this well respected member you're quoting saying chem d and 4 aren't real chems?
You've compared your bagseed to chem 91 more than a few times.
I've responded to only a couple of your posts. Exaggerate much? 
You don't "got that sour". You have bagseed from dna's sour d cross.
Finally, i'm trying to help your ass out. I even offered you cuts in a pm if you ever made it this way, remember? So have a good one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey @shishkaboy did your RP Sour D come from fem or reg seeds cus they used to offer the Sour D in regs? If it came from reg seeds I can see why your questioning it as it looks like you have a DNL leaning pheno.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I never said they don't have the 91.
> Who is this well respected member you're quoting saying chem d and 4 aren't real chems?
> You've compared your bagseed to chem 91 more than a few times.
> I've responded to only a couple of your posts. Exaggerate much?
> ...


You also basically cursed me out in this very thread when I gave @kgp a tip hat on his og knowledge. Its all for the public to see. All of this is. Sorry I didnt not accept your offer for cuts, but the way you spoke to me made me take it as a joke of course I am sorry if I offended anyone. But I am entitled to my opinion and if presented with enough evidence any argument should be entertained and critically thought about.

@Joedank If it is not known who I am quoting then not well read enough. If you wanna see proof of the trolling just search my name and rp sour d, on riu and ic if I mention them I basically get called out. Last time it happend was in the chem 91 thread when I was talking to mack 10, I showed my photo and asked if it looked sour. Then when I revealed where it was from, he tried to make it look like I was derailing the thread.

Well I really dont care what he thinks I know what I am looking at, he's a big boy he knows what he said to me and he can handle himself.

I made this post last night and not even a half a day goes by and here we go again. I aint exaggerating. All he has to do is post a pic of the 91 and a pic of the chem 4 to shut me up.

@akhiymjames It cannot be a DNL leaning pheno because according to Capitan Chem the dnl had nothing to do with the cross, even tho the resemblance is uncanny.

I just found some pictures of the dnl last night and figure I would share, I will just keep it to myself next time. Sorry guys, this dude is buggin me.

No I dont want your cuts.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

Chem Dog #4 is real as it did come from the original "chemdawg" ounce, we all know the story so that is as far as i am going to go with it.

Anyway I took the pic from shiskaboys post and compared it to my last run of chem dog 4 and they are very very similar, the second pic is my chem dog #4 from DHN, mine is much more frosty but the structure is the same:

And what exactly is DNL, is it suppose to be Sour Diesel, if that is the case that pic is not as I have seen Sour Diesel grown to completion and that pic is an exact representation of Chem Dog #4? And how could someone grow 1,2,3,4 when only 4 was the keeper pheno? I am confused. That DNL looks just like Chem Dog #4.

I believe this statement: "@akhiymjames It cannot be a DNL leaning pheno because according to Capitan Chem the dnl had nothing to do with the cross, even tho the resemblance is uncanny."


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

On another note I am having to super crop the fuck out of the my accidental cross (actually made from my buddy accidentally from chernobyl pollinating the goji og) Sector7G because she is stretching like a mofo and I really don't want to have to chop all three down for being to big for my grow cab/tent (I have a tent inside of a cab and it works amazing). I had to get rid of all my DHN Sour D's due to them being to stretchy and bushy but I am intent on keeping this cross because I am hoping for a stable pheno of the cross and so is my buddy.

And I am getting a little use to my strains I have on hand although I am still enjoying the Chem Dog #4 very much, actually I enjoy all my strains I have on hand like the Hex, BLZ Bud, GC/DQ, Chernobyl, romulan, mazar, etc. Anyway I went out and bought a bit of Platinum Bubba Kush that was tested at 25% and it is extremely good and frosty as hell.

First pic is scars from super cropping and the second is the PBK I bought.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> capt is well read on the subject , not sure why he would troll you..
> your kinda in my wheelhouse here too . i love the sour and have bred with her alot ...DNA has not claimed to "recreate the sour" but they sell female sour breeding in denver with the REAL cut "WHY IASK" cuz the real cut is that much better than their efforts . when sprayed with silver and pollen used the sour creates a RANGE of flavors from fule to trpical fruit. but when used as a pollen reciver the airyness anD end extra long flower times come out...
> JJ dont really seem to know about the sour cuz he did not breed it . weasel did ...


I think spraying the DNL and hitting the 91 with that pollen is worth a shot. 
Does anyone know how many were popped to find the sour?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

Her are two pics of DNL I found and they are much greener and brighter than the Chem Dog#4.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think spraying the DNL and hitting the 91 with that pollen is worth a shot.
> Does anyone know how many were popped to find the sour?


I have no Idea but Sour D is a great strain and I'm sure it has Chem in its lineage as it has a lot of chem strain traits.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2015)

That platinum bubba is the truth...love the smoke of that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

I like sour diesels. I thought chem was used to make sour d and OG's? But what do I know  I like all of them though. I just dusted some fem chem pollin on some stuff. Infamous strains like chemdawg will always have an influence, I guess it doesn't matter so much as who found it, it's that we have it and that's what matters.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

Glue


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Chem Dog #4 is real as it did come from the original "chemdawg" ounce, we all know the story so that is as far as i am going to go with it.
> 
> Anyway I took the pic from shiskaboys post and compared it to my last run of chem dog 4 and they are very very similar, the second pic is my chem dog #4 from DHN, mine is much more frosty but the structure is the same:
> 
> ...


Nice job on that chem 4.
How did she smell?

Dnl was one of the ones in the room when the sour d was created no one really knows exactly what happened, thats why I made my comments.
I just try to add as much as I can to the community, so when I find something interesting I usually share it.

The story is that there were 13 seeds in the ounce right?
4 were popped 3 females 1 male
Then years later 3 more were popped 1 female kept, right?
Then 4 of the original 13 beans were sent to Joe B and they were the 1,2,3,4 right?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Nice job on that chem 4.
> How did she smell?
> 
> Dnl was one of the ones in the room when the sour d was created no one really knows exactly what happened, thats why I made my comments.
> ...


Thanks for the info man, I am always glad to get information. yeah the Joe B is right but to my understanding he only kept the 4 hence Chem Dog #4, I have never heard of a 1,2, or 3.

The smell is great, danky petrol smell and will stink up ur entire place if you have it out to long. I think I have the slightly more sativa leaning pheno or its just in my head. Very large yielder at that, i will run her again for sure.

Oh I forgot to mention she has a blueberry taste which is weird and totally unexpected but in a good way.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Glue
> View attachment 3405083 View attachment 3405084


already getting the glue standard frost and it looks like you have a ways to go! Those are going to be frost monsters for sure if they are already putting it out this early.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> That platinum bubba is the truth...love the smoke of that.


the PBK is good but to indica'ish for me honestly, i will use it for sleep time at the end of the day after dinner. I don't have much but it doesn't take much.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I like sour diesels. I thought chem was used to make sour d and OG's? But what do I know  I like all of them though. I just dusted some fem chem pollin on some stuff. Infamous strains like chemdawg will always have an influence, I guess it doesn't matter so much as who found it, it's that we have it and that's what matters.


I totally agree man. Strain lineage stories are almost like old wives tales nobody can prove them beyond a doubt. but like you said it doesn't matter who found it it just matters that it is around for us to enjoy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> already getting the glue standard frost and it looks like you have a ways to go! Those are going to be frost monsters for sure if they are already putting it out this early.


Totally, she started getting frost at week 2 and the pic is @ day 26, just unbelievable, really stoked i had a buddy track it down and gift it to me, it'll be in the garden for some time i'm sure. I'm going to take them to 70 days since I keep hearing it's much better at 70 day harvest as opposed to the usual 63 day chop 



mdjenks said:


> I totally agree man. Strain lineage stories are almost like old wives tales nobody can prove them beyond a doubt. but like you said it doesn't matter who found it it just matters that it is around for us to enjoy!


For sure man, back when those cuts came around there wasn't an easy place to post info on the internet so it's one mans word vs. the next mans word. Luckily nowadays, the internet can save a lot of misleading info hassles. Like the glue, as soon as someone created it, it went on the internet for claims  If the glue was made 15 or 20 years ago, it would have the same story as the rest of the elite cuts


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally, she started getting frost at week 2 and the pic is @ day 26, just unbelievable, really stoked i had a buddy track it down and gift it to me, it'll be in the garden for some time i'm sure. I'm going to take them to 70 days since I keep hearing it's much better at 70 day harvest as opposed to the usual 63 day chop
> 
> 
> 
> For sure man, back when those cuts came around there wasn't an easy place to post info on the internet so it's one mans word vs. the next mans word. Luckily nowadays, the internet can save a lot of misleading info hassles. Like the glue, as soon as someone created it, it went on the internet for claims  If the glue was made 15 or 20 years ago, it would have the same story as the rest of the elite cuts


Wow! only day 26 and that frosty, I have had strains, AK-47 only have as much frost as your glue has now at day 65.

I love pics of cured GG#4 buds they almost look completely white with some orange hairs

Just got this pic off the web of Gorilla Glue buds:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Wow! only day 26 and that frosty, I have had strains, AK-47 only have as much frost as your glue has now at day 65.
> 
> I love pics of cured GG#4 buds they almost look completely white with some orange hairs
> 
> ...


Yea the buds of it I got at the BBQ looked just like that. All frost!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 26, 2015)

It really does look special, here's the glue I smoked last, it's looks so fuzzy but those are all huge trichs  follow me on ig if ya want Here's my username


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks for the info man, I am always glad to get information. yeah the Joe B is right but to my understanding he only kept the 4 hence Chem Dog #4, I have never heard of a 1,2, or 3.
> 
> The smell is great, danky petrol smell and will stink up ur entire place if you have it out to long. I think I have the slightly more sativa leaning pheno or its just in my head. Very large yielder at that, i will run her again for sure.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention she has a blueberry taste which is weird and totally unexpected but in a good way.


The person I quoted claims to have gotten copies of those other phenos and kept them alive. There is way more bs surrounding this branch of the cannabis tree than is any other strain. People getting fake cuts, people having to promise to call it a different name in order to hide the original.

For the folks in "the know" where did the wonkanobe chem 91 cut come from? 
I think I can speculate on it.

If you met a dude at a concert with the best bud in the world, then paid $500 for the ounce. What would you do with the phenos from that hunt? Lets say you found your keeper and 2 other females. If you listen to the AD show link I posted you will know that there was a friend that chemdog had call in. He makes it very clear that they were already growing, crossing and passing shit between them. This is the same dude that claims to have named the western mass super skunk.

I know I prolly would not just give up the keeper that easily, maybe the other 2 phenos. But only family and really close friends would get it. I also would make sure they understood to "never give this to anyone".

Why is your chem 4 smelling like blueberry? I have never heard of it being that sweet before.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks for the info man, I am always glad to get information. yeah the Joe B is right but to my understanding he only kept the 4 hence Chem Dog #4, I have never heard of a 1,2, or 3.
> 
> The smell is great, danky petrol smell and will stink up ur entire place if you have it out to long. I think I have the slightly more sativa leaning pheno or its just in my head. Very large yielder at that, i will run her again for sure.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention she has a blueberry taste which is weird and totally unexpected but in a good way.


Yea I think the other phenos of Chem that were popped the last are out there as I'm testing a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp from Bodhi now. I think a lot of people just don't have the other numbers 1, 2 and 3 cus 4 was the keeper that was closest to the original. This isn't the first Chem 3 cross I've seen and but its very slim I can count on one hand but that's why I asked for them cus I haven't seen the Chem 3 around like that. I've never grown Chem or any of the other phenos but smoked Chem and these testers have the Chem smell and two of them are spitting 3 and 4 blade leaves like I've seen on Chems growing.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The person I quoted claims to have gotten copies of those other phenos and kept them alive. There is way more bs surrounding this branch of the cannabis tree than is any other strain. People getting fake cuts, people having to promise to call it a different name in order to hide the original.
> 
> For the folks in "the know" where did the wonkanobe chem 91 cut come from?
> I think I can speculate on it.
> ...


True dat. My chem doesn't smell at all like blue it has a faint blue taste.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think the other phenos of Chem that were popped the last are out there as I'm testing a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp from Bodhi now. I think a lot of people just don't have the other numbers 1, 2 and 3 cus 4 was the keeper that was closest to the original. This isn't the first Chem 3 cross I've seen and but its very slim I can count on one hand but that's why I asked for them cus I haven't seen the Chem 3 around like that. I've never grown Chem or any of the other phenos but smoked Chem and these testers have the Chem smell and two of them are spitting 3 and 4 blade leaves like I've seen on Chems growing.


Thanks for the info and correction man, I always thought he scrapped the 1,2, and 3 but obviously i was wrong and i will always admit when i am wrong because god knows I don't know everything!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Wow! only day 26 and that frosty, I have had strains, AK-47 only have as much frost as your glue has now at day 65.
> 
> I love pics of cured GG#4 buds they almost look completely white with some orange hairs
> 
> ...


I guess white strains will have to take a back seat to this one.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think the other phenos of Chem that were popped the last are out there as I'm testing a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp from Bodhi now. I think a lot of people just don't have the other numbers 1, 2 and 3 cus 4 was the keeper that was closest to the original. This isn't the first Chem 3 cross I've seen and but its very slim I can count on one hand but that's why I asked for them cus I haven't seen the Chem 3 around like that. I've never grown Chem or any of the other phenos but smoked Chem and these testers have the Chem smell and two of them are spitting 3 and 4 blade leaves like I've seen on Chems growing.


Bodhi was one of the people that got a fake cut at first I think.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Bodhi was one of the people that got a fake cut at first I think.


I have no info on that so I have no idea if that is true or not but I wouldn't doubt it as I believe he may have two different Chem cuts too but don't quote me on that for sure. I just think I remember there being some releases with different cuts.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I never said they don't have the 91.
> Who is this well respected member you're quoting saying chem d and 4 aren't real chems?
> You've compared your bagseed to chem 91 more than a few times.
> I've responded to only a couple of your posts. Exaggerate much?
> ...


Maybe I got lucky then.
Someone that was really trying to help would have responded to the PM I sent back to you, instead of the next time I mentioned my "Dour".

@akhiymjames I am pretty sure it was feminized, but I will ask again later, just to be sure.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## COGrown (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Bodhi was one of the people that got a fake cut at first I think.


Bodhi's first sk va cut was acquired through JB and was verified by chem at one point, but then when it turned out that JB's cut wasn't identical to the sk va, he later received the other sk va. According to chem, it is the same genetics as the other sk va cut, just one from the seed mom and one from a clone mom. They are similar, but the one from JB is a little more similar to the diesels and the other like the og's, with the original hybrids being better producers and the ones with the newer (to bodhi) sk va cut being better headstash.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> On another note I am having to super crop the fuck out of the my accidental cross (actually made from my buddy accidentally from chernobyl pollinating the goji og) Sector7G because she is stretching like a mofo and I really don't want to have to chop all three down for being to big for my grow cab/tent (I have a tent inside of a cab and it works amazing). I had to get rid of all my DHN Sour D's due to them being to stretchy and bushy but I am intent on keeping this cross because I am hoping for a stable pheno of the cross and so is my buddy.
> 
> And I am getting a little use to my strains I have on hand although I am still enjoying the Chem Dog #4 very much, actually I enjoy all my strains I have on hand like the Hex, BLZ Bud, GC/DQ, Chernobyl, romulan, mazar, etc. Anyway I went out and bought a bit of Platinum Bubba Kush that was tested at 25% and it is extremely good and frosty as hell.
> 
> First pic is scars from super cropping and the second is the PBK I bought.View attachment 3405012View attachment 3405013


Good work man i just picked up a Platinum Bubba Kush to mother out i love it personally smoked alot of it never grown it but it was that fire every time i got it even got some outdoor bows that looked and smelled really good of it so im pretty excited


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You also basically cursed me out in this very thread when I gave @kgp a tip hat on his og knowledge. Its all for the public to see. All of this is. Sorry I didnt not accept your offer for cuts, but the way you spoke to me made me take it as a joke of course I am sorry if I offended anyone. But I am entitled to my opinion and if presented with enough evidence any argument should be entertained and critically thought about.
> 
> @Joedank If it is not known who I am quoting then not well read enough. If you wanna see proof of the trolling just search my name and rp sour d, on riu and ic if I mention them I basically get called out. Last time it happend was in the chem 91 thread when I was talking to mack 10, I showed my photo and asked if it looked sour. Then when I revealed where it was from, he tried to make it look like I was derailing the thread.
> 
> ...


Im currently growing DHN Sour Diesel so ill post some pics to conpare it hs a super skunky diesel smell and its only in week 5


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Glue
> View attachment 3405083 View attachment 3405084


Your gunna love the glue just harvested mine and wow they reek so goooood definitely gunna need some good supports for those ladies because the tops pack on some serious wieght they like theyre calmag


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Im currently growing DHN Sour Diesel so ill post some pics to conpare it hs a super skunky diesel smell and its only in week 5


I like pics.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like pics.


heres the most recent stacking really nice super branchy and is stretching like a mofo


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like pics.


heres some older pics first one is week 3 second is early week 2


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You also basically cursed me out in this very thread when I gave @kgp a tip hat on his og knowledge. Its all for the public to see. All of this is. Sorry I didnt not accept your offer for cuts, but the way you spoke to me made me take it as a joke of course I am sorry if I offended anyone. But I am entitled to my opinion and if presented with enough evidence any argument should be entertained and critically thought about.
> 
> @Joedank If it is not known who I am quoting then not well read enough. If you wanna see proof of the trolling just search my name and rp sour d, on riu and ic if I mention them I basically get called out. Last time it happend was in the chem 91 thread when I was talking to mack 10, I showed my photo and asked if it looked sour. Then when I revealed where it was from, he tried to make it look like I was derailing the thread.
> 
> ...


Really? Gtfo is cursing you out? That was what, 2 months ago? Geez man, how sensitive are you? And on IC when I posted the thread derailment pic, it had nothing to do with you. It was the 3 pages of og kush speculation that was going on that I was referring to. It went from chem 91 to a bunch of og talk. I didn't quote you, I just posted the pic. Because it had nothing to do with you. But of course you want to make it about you so you have something to whine about. I didn't quite understand in your pm why you said, "Thanks for the offer bro, I thought you hated me." Now I get it. You're just overly sensitive.
You've seen my pics of the 91 and I've never claimed to have chem 4 so why would I post pics of it? Also, saying that I respond to every one of your posts regarding chem is most definitely exaggerating. I offered you dank genetics, and you call me a jerk for saying gtfo months ago and posting a meme on ic that had nothing to do with you. Wtf. So glad I didn't hook you up.

Chem 91


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Really? Gtfo is cursing you out? That was what, 2 months ago? Geez man, how sensitive are you? And on IC when I posted the thread derailment pic, it had nothing to do with you. It was the 3 pages of og kush speculation that was going on that I was referring to. It went from chem 91 to a bunch of og talk. I didn't quote you, I just posted the pic. Because it had nothing to do with you. But of course you want to make it about you so you have something to whine about. I didn't quite understand in your pm why you said, "Thanks for the offer bro, I thought you hated me." Now I get it. You're just overly sensitive.
> You've seen my pics of the 91 and I've never claimed to have chem 4 so why would I post pics of it? Also, saying that I respond to every one of your posts regarding chem is most definitely exaggerating. I offered you dank genetics, and you call me a jerk for saying gtfo months ago and posting a meme on ic that had nothing to do with you. Wtf. So glad I didn't hook you up.
> 
> Chem 91


Looks like a chem, the 4 has got to be the frostiest. 91 seems to have very little sugar leaves but as long as its good it doesn't matter.

I have no idea what he is referring to as I had no part of that convo and don't know the dude but I do like his 91 pic's.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, gtfo is *basically *cursing out someone you just met. That is just not how I treat people

Yes, that was 2 months ago but over the course of these 2 months there were more.

Maybe I did jump to a conclusion on the thread derailment pic, but I am sure that many people in the same situation would have taken it the same way.

I dont think I called you a jerk, but if I did I apologize for name calling. I dont come onto the forums to get into fights with people, this is about information, sharing information.

You seem to have the inside scoop on DNA/RP Original Diesel, why do they list the Sour Diesel as
(’91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL) x DNL
when its really Original diesel x g13 haze (soma)?
I have found nothing but negative reviews for this strain and I found something very nice, so I felt the duty to let folks know where I found it.

Just for the record, they are not bagseeds from RP sour D, they are the results of an intended cross, done by DNA/RP.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

I think that post where I posted the "DNL" pic that shishkaboy originally put up was chem 91 and I compared it to mine which is chem #4 but you can see they came from the same family of chem's one just frostier than the other.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yes, gtfo is *basically *cursing out someone you just met. That is just not how I treat people
> 
> Yes, that was 2 months ago but over the course of these 2 months there were more.
> 
> ...


Its all good man. Everyone has a story to tell that they think they know or have the inside track and know the right "people" or what ever. You have been cool as far as I have seen and share what you know and that is all that matters.

Like me if I am wrong PLEASE let me know because I don't want to be that fool going around saying false shit to people.

Like you or someone else said those old stories are truly hard to verify but with the internet it is easier even though the "cookie" story still has a bit of an aesop fable to it.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

For those that think they can't get cookies in L.A. you are so wrong, TLC Las Angeles dispensary has some fire, gonna have to make a trip and visit some peeps I know just to hit up this place.

And @kgp: I have a noice SFV OG pic for you, its the first pic but you could probably tell that being the OG man you are plus it is the only pic without a name
   :

Just some bud porn for all. Wedding Cake is (GSC x Cherry Pie)

Also seems as though the Alien strains and Natural Born Killers are making some big hybrids

Damn another cookie cross from TLC LA:



And no I don't work for TLC LA I just appreciate their drive for fine cannabis for patients.

Man look at their menu: https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/tlc-2-2


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2015)

*GG#4*


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> For those that think they can't get cookies in L.A. you are so wrong, TLC Las Angeles dispensary has some fire, gonna have to make a trip and visit some peeps I know just to hit up this place.
> 
> And @kgp: I have a noice SFV OG pic for you, its the first pic but you could probably tell that being the OG man you are plus it is the only pic without a name
> View attachment 3406058 View attachment 3406059 View attachment 3406060 :
> ...


I wonder is these coming from fem beans being as tho Cherry Pie and GSC are females and nobody claims to have males of them. They all look damn good tho wish I could go try new shit out like this. I have to wait months lol but it's well worth it in the end


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *GG#4*
> 
> View attachment 3406089
> View attachment 3406091




Noice!


Glad she rooted and is growing for ya!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I wonder is these coming from fem beans being as tho Cherry Pie and GSC are females and nobody claims to have males of them. They all look damn good tho wish I could go try new shit out like this. I have to wait months lol but it's well worth it in the end


There is a Ogkb s1 male that is out there somewhere. Not sure if its being used but I thought it may be relevant.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *GG#4*
> 
> View attachment 3406089
> View attachment 3406091


Damn man they look healthy as hell and once you flip them, from all the grows I have seen, you should be getting the frost pile up quick like with in 3 weeks. Good luck man I hope those, guessing ladies?, turn out amazing for you!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> There is a Ogkb s1 male that is out there somewhere. Not sure if its being used but I thought it may be relevant.


Good info bro I was just wondering. If somebody was making crosses with OGKB male and selling seeds I think we would have heard about it. It's crazy how males come from s1 seeds. There's a lot of people who don't want to believe it and say it's impossible that some stray pollen may have hit them but there are too many lines that reports this.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

Yodabuds has some of this action happening right now in fact.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sickmeds-green-crack-s1-hermie-problem.869030/#post-11543943


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I wonder is these coming from fem beans being as tho Cherry Pie and GSC are females and nobody claims to have males of them. They all look damn good tho wish I could go try new shit out like this. I have to wait months lol but it's well worth it in the end


I doubt they are are from seeds, I'm sure someone from TLC LA knows breeders and with the cookies the hybrids of the cookies are taking off at light speed I mean first it was birthday cake now wedding cake. But who knows I could be wrong and all i know is TLC is a legit from what my peeps say.

And remember the CookieFam was is going to start selling pollen, maybe TLC got their hands on some or some breeders they know did, I don't know but I know from word of mouth from friends that are in the LA area that go to TLC say they have some of the bombest shit in LA, which is a bold statement.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I doubt they are are from seeds, I'm sure someone from TLC LA knows breeders and with the cookies the hybrids of the cookies are taking off at light speed I mean first it was birthday cake now wedding cake. But who knows I could be wrong and all i know is TLC is a legit from what my peeps say.


To get a GSC x Cherry Pie cross has to come from seeds since they are two different plants. Who know tho they could be getting pollen from Cookie Fam  but I was just wondering. Hell prolly came from a Cookie Fam since they made these strains


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yodabuds has some of this action happening right now in fact.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sickmeds-green-crack-s1-hermie-problem.869030/#post-11543943


I did one run of sickmeds green crack s1 and it was purple, the purplest shit I have ever grown and it did not hermie but it was lacking big time as far as flavor, smell, taste, and potency. I will never run that shit again!


----------



## kgp (Apr 27, 2015)

sfv day 50. They will start swelling up soon.


----------



## kgp (Apr 27, 2015)

GG4 standing about 4 foot tall, flushing now going to harvested at 60 days next weekend


----------



## kgp (Apr 27, 2015)

and some nug shots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *GG#4*
> 
> View attachment 3406089
> View attachment 3406091


I have a batch of gg4 clones I saved from being trashed and I decided to run them in the octagon. Like 4 should do nice I think. It will be my first time to mono crop a room.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think the other phenos of Chem that were popped the last are out there as I'm testing a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp from Bodhi now. I think a lot of people just don't have the other numbers 1, 2 and 3 cus 4 was the keeper that was closest to the original. This isn't the first Chem 3 cross I've seen and but its very slim I can count on one hand but that's why I asked for them cus I haven't seen the Chem 3 around like that. I've never grown Chem or any of the other phenos but smoked Chem and these testers have the Chem smell and two of them are spitting 3 and 4 blade leaves like I've seen on Chems growing.


Ive smoked some chem 3 og(cali con) indoor from the club and it was seriously lacking in that chemmy gassy smell and taste worse representation of chem ive ever smoked imo all it really had was a piney pinesol smell no skunk no chem no gas whatsoever


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

This is what im smoking i love norcal Diesel Cookies, Silverback 91, Purple Alien OG, Chem Scout, Cherry Pie, GG#4, 3 Kings, Animal Cookies, Gelato, Sunset Sherbert, and Cookie Dough


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Purple Kush, Motorbreath( wich i found a seed in), and Grape Ape


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Blackberry Bubba that i just harvested and trimmed up and also Platinum Cookies thats been curing for a couple weeks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice I have a few of those I am growing. How you like the purple alien og? I just picked up a cut that is rooting now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Whoops how could i forget these dank strains Lemon Kush, Phantom, Bubba Kush, Platinum Bubba Kush, Fire OG, and OG Kush


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice I have a few of those I am growing. How you like the purple alien og? I just picked up a cut that is rooting now.


Its ridiculously frosty zero purp gotta be in the right temps the one i have in my greenhouse is getting a little color but not the fastest growing but a straight solid yielder of rock hard nugs almost grows like bubba but rounder nugs that are rock fucking hard and the smell and taste is similar to bubba as well but with more citrus


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Some serious couch lock that leaves you staring off into space


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice I have a few of those I am growing. How you like the purple alien og? I just picked up a cut that is rooting now.


I grew it outdoors last year and it did amazing they dont get that tall they stay short and stocky with big ol rock hard nugs that were really light green and covered in frost


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice I have a few of those I am growing. How you like the purple alien og? I just picked up a cut that is rooting now.


Not saying you are but a perfect strain for beginners very forgiving and a heavy feeder


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 27, 2015)

Heres some flower i just picked up from a neighbor he called it Vor-berry (Blackberry or Blackberry Kush x Vortex(TGA) shits some straight fire has a wierd almost baby food or fermented fruit and berries smell he grew it to perfection i guess he made it himself wich is pretty cool thats why i love NorCal smoke a j in front of your door and someone comes up 2 u either with one rolled or trying to throw you nug to burn with you


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

Heres some concentrate porn for yall


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Heres some concentrate porn for yall


Nice! I am smoking on some Chernobyl wax right now, this shit is off the hook smells like a lime slurpee and hit so hard I passed out for an hour while watchin tv lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Nice! I am smoking on some Chernobyl wax right now, this shit is off the hook smells like a lime slurpee and hit so hard I passed out for an hour while watchin tv lol.


hell yeah i love chernobyl one of my all time favorites theres even a pheno thats called lime slurpee even tho every batch i came across taste like trainwreck dipped in lime syrup


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> GG4 standing about 4 foot tall, flushing now going to harvested at 60 days next weekend
> 
> View attachment 3406166


Hell yeah just harvested my GG4 they smell fucking amazing not to mention one of the most triched out strains ive ever grown i cant wait to see how the oil comes out from the trim yeeeeeeeeee so fucking excited


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> sfv day 50. They will start swelling up soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406160 View attachment 3406162 View attachment 3406163


Damn bruh you got me drooling all over my tablet SFV is my favorite og cuts good job


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Nice! I am smoking on some Chernobyl wax right now, this shit is off the hook smells like a lime slurpee and hit so hard I passed out for an hour while watchin tv lol.





Nate Dogg said:


> hell yeah i love chernobyl one of my all time favorites theres even a pheno thats called lime slurpee even tho every batch i came across taste like trainwreck dipped in lime syrup




Damn, this makes me want to try some Chernobyl!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Damn, this makes me want to try some Chernobyl!


If you like trainwreck at all youll love chernobyl not the best yielding strain but quality is top notch


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 28, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you like trainwreck at all youll love chernobyl not the best yielding strain but quality is top notch



Ironically, I went to friends house to water the veg plants before work, and she offered me some Chernobyl.

I liked it, it totally is like train wreck with lemon. 

Can't wait to score a cut.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you like trainwreck at all youll love chernobyl not the best yielding strain but quality is top notch


One of the lowest yielding plants I have ever grown but one of the tastiest and unique.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2015)

Man I thought I was tripping about the buds on Chernobyl being small but damn they are small. I got plants half her size and the buds are way bigger. She did get hit with some stray pollen tho and that could be why but all her buds don't look seeded so I think it's just her. The craziest smell coming from her like lime juice or frozen lemon limes. I'll make sure the next run of her is perfect cus she's a mute whore and I had to topdress her with supersoil to get her back right. Still letting her go all the way as she is stupid frosty just tiny buds.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

kgp said:


> sfv day 50. They will start swelling up soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406160 View attachment 3406162 View attachment 3406163


Looks great as always @kgp as well as the GG#4 aka Gorilla Glue. You have quite the green thumb man!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I thought I was tripping about the buds on Chernobyl being small but damn they are small. I got plants half her size and the buds are way bigger. She did get hit with some stray pollen tho and that could be why but all her buds don't look seeded so I think it's just her. The craziest smell coming from her like lime juice or frozen lemon limes. I'll make sure the next run of her is perfect cus she's a mute whore and I had to topdress her with supersoil to get her back right. Still letting her go all the way as she is stupid frosty just tiny buds.


Yeah she isn't the biggest yielder but shouldn't be "tiny" buds. Does it look like your chernobyl has nothing but popcorn buds at the bud sights?

Here is two different pics of chernobyl. The one with three in the corner I think I may have mistaken them with the green crack I was running at the same time but the left was chernobyl and the right is green crack but you can't see the right side.

The second pic is just one CH:


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah she isn't the biggest yielder but shouldn't be "tiny" buds. Does it look like your chernobyl has nothing but popcorn buds at the bud sights?


That's exactly how she looks bro I know she hasn't started swelling yet but damn I thought they would be bigger than they are.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a pic of the right side of my garden which is the DreamQueen/GreenCrack and another pic of my bloodWreck Chernobyl pheno which is the frost monster and yielded lower than usual but was still crazy looking and then I have a pic of the entire garden with the chernobyl being the taller ones, in the garden you can really tell the green crack from the chernobyl as the gc is chunky and the ch is more rounded in structure. Fuck looking at the garden, it was about 5 runs ago, looks like I grew more green crack than chernobyl as you can see the chernobyl is in the back left corner:

  

Shit now I remember this run it is the one I had two goji og runts in the back just right of the chernobyl you can barely see their tops, I made butter with them.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I thought I was tripping about the buds on Chernobyl being small but damn they are small. I got plants half her size and the buds are way bigger. She did get hit with some stray pollen tho and that could be why but all her buds don't look seeded so I think it's just her. The craziest smell coming from her like lime juice or frozen lemon limes. I'll make sure the next run of her is perfect cus she's a mute whore and I had to topdress her with supersoil to get her back right. Still letting her go all the way as she is stupid frosty just tiny buds.


What week of flower are your chernobyl ladies? Maybe they just haven't swelled yet?

I love running DQ/GC indoor because for being sativa dom she stays short and squat like an indica, it is the DHN cut DreamQueen which is GreenCrack.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Its ridiculously frosty zero purp gotta be in the right temps the one i have in my greenhouse is getting a little color but not the fastest growing but a straight solid yielder of rock hard nugs almost grows like bubba but rounder nugs that are rock fucking hard and the smell and taste is similar to bubba as well but with more citrus


Do you have one of those micro scope camera lenses? I want one.

http://www.420science.com/800x-USB-Microscope

lucky bastard getting to grow outdoors. My only benefit is that I use clones and can probably get 3 runs finished before you can get one but your one probably yields more than my 3.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> What week of flower are your chernobyl ladies? Maybe they just haven't swelled yet?
> 
> I love running DQ/GC indoor because for being sativa dom she stays short and squat like an indica, it is the DHN cut DreamQueen which is GreenCrack.


It's only one lady and she's 5 weeks in on flip. I just think they haven't started swelling yet but just seems like they would be bigger than they are at this point. She did have a hiccup the first couple weeks and I think that may have set her back we shall see


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's only one lady and she's 5 weeks in on flip. I just think they haven't started swelling yet but just seems like they would be bigger than they are at this point. She did have a hiccup the first couple weeks and I think that may have set her back we shall see


Ah maybe, if you stressed her it may have stunted her but maybe shill will fully bounce back, I almost killed 4 AK-47's but saved 3 and they turned out great.

Every time I respond to you I feel like I am talking with Lebron because of your pic.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah maybe, if you stressed her it may have stunted her but maybe shill will fully bounce back, I almost killed 4 AK-47's but saved 3 and they turned out great.
> 
> Every time I respond to you I feel like I am talking with Lebron because of your pic.


Yea I don't know what happened to her when she had the hiccup but she's doing good now leaves perked back up but I'm sure it did slow her down. Hopefully she finishes out good if not oh well next round will be good for sure. I'll make sure she's supersoiled up and no stray pollen will be around this time  

Hey it would be some crazy shit if I was Lebron  secretly growing fire and winning championships at same time lol we may be related tho on some serious shit. Really need to find out


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 28, 2015)

My buddy just came by to smog me out and left me with a couple of orange crush nugs so I took a pic:



Cali Orange x Blueberry, very nice head high, very racy and up. I may need to hit the PBK before bed to calm this one down


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Do you have one of those micro scope camera lenses? I want one.
> 
> http://www.420science.com/800x-USB-Microscope
> 
> lucky bastard getting to grow outdoors. My only benefit is that I use clones and can probably get 3 runs finished before you can get one but your one probably yields more than my 3.


Yeah i got it at Walmart for 15 bucks yeah i love being able to grow outdoor but i also run 2 greenhouses and also have an 2 indoors going one in a gorilla grow tent with 2 600w gavitas and i have a room with 4 1000w gavitas just harvested my dwc cookies and some in the tent gunna be doing 2 depos hear soon and getting another indoor run going soon but with soil i absolutely love growing outdoors its like camping but with ganja the biggest average we had last year was 5.5 off of 15 jillybeans im goin with KLP, Green Crack, Blue Dream, Chocolate Hashberry, Phantom Cookies, White Buffalo , and maybe a couple Blueberry Pie this year


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

One garden we harvested 115 and the other was 350+


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

We use both seeds and clones but this year just clones outdoors i got alot of seeds to go through the pheno hunt is on


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My buddy just came by to smog me out and left me with a couple of orange crush nugs so I took a pic:
> 
> View attachment 3406942
> 
> Cali Orange x Blueberry, very nice head high, very racy and up. I may need to hit the PBK before bed to calm this one down


So your familiar with dhn DQ/GC is it legit GC ive seen alot of threads talking down on it but who knows if they are actually talking from experience i see alot of threads bashing dhn but ive had 0 problems with them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

GG#4 just getting over cold roots and about day 3 of 12/12


----------



## Joedank (Apr 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Bodhi was one of the people that got a fake cut at first I think.


i don't know Bodhi personally but i do know that if you are a PHISHkid . you know the chem and sours are just a phone call away.... i KNOW the CHEMfamily and the ONLY cut they were keeping on "lock" was the super snowdog ....chemdog himself asked EVERYONE to share all his cuts and not be a "horder" .... loved that ... if you want a cut of an oldjoes daywrecker or sour d ... yall might know where to look...


----------



## Joedank (Apr 29, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> heres some older pics first one is week 3 second is early week 2


mine looks ALOT like this NICE greenhouse!!
makes me belive these cuts are not "too" polluted by REZDOGS inbreeding efforts (renames and such) his IBL before f3 was wonky<< all my calibuds thought rezdog was pissed from the chem and sours being let out when he had to WAIT so long and work so hard to get them ... cuz he is not a "HEAD" to be trusted..


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 29, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> So your familiar with dhn DQ/GC is it legit GC ive seen alot of threads talking down on it but who knows if they are actually talking from experience i see alot of threads bashing dhn but ive had 0 problems with them


honestly I have always had great results with DHN and DQ/GC is my go to strain as I have ran her countless times and I don't build a tolerance to her plus she is a Sativa leaning hybrid. DHN goes by the so called original "hybrid" of skunk #1 x unknown indica which their indica is Mazar which is an unkown indica from Mazar-i-Sharif in Afghanistan. They have strains I won't run because they either take really long and aren't worth it to me like GSC and Cherry Pie and or to much stretch/bushy like their Sour Diesel. I use to run their Blue Dream all the time and still love it. I was going to do a half n half run this time of Blue Dream and Green Crack but my buddy said HarborSide was all out DHN Blue Dream as I have to get cuts mailed to me now. I have a Green Crack mother so that isn't an issue.

I'm sure people have had problems with DHN as it would be impossible to have 100% satisfaction especially when it comes to growing. Some people it may have been their own fault and they blamed DHN or they genuinely had a bad cut.

At the moment I am looking for a local clone store here in Denver that has a great reputation but I have been slow about finding one as I keep using DHN. I moved out to Denver probably the worst time of the year, January that is so I am a new transplant to this great city!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't know what happened to her when she had the hiccup but she's doing good now leaves perked back up but I'm sure it did slow her down. Hopefully she finishes out good if not oh well next round will be good for sure. I'll make sure she's supersoiled up and no stray pollen will be around this time
> 
> Hey it would be some crazy shit if I was Lebron  secretly growing fire and winning championships at same time lol we may be related tho on some serious shit. Really need to find out





Nate Dogg said:


> One garden we harvested 115 and the other was 350+


Yeah you blow me away at yields man, nice job! If I run 15 which I usually do of GC, CH, or BD (and that is 15 all together) I can expect to get about 5 zips. I was totally surprised with the Chem Dog #4 as I averaged just over a zip per plant and I had 4 and ended up with about 5 zips after the dry and trim. I usually take the cuts to ten days and then flip them and harvest around 65 to 70 so just under 3 months per run and I do average about 4 runs a year so just over a pound a year. But its all personal and I use to do a little co-op with two other friends in SF and we would hook up low income patience for free and a donation if they could afford. Now I will have to seek some low income people to help, I enjoy the feeling I get when helping people and expecting nothing from them. I believe everybody needs some help and compassion so I do what I can. Like money I never loan a friend or family I give it to them if I can as I have seen loans ruin relationships and it just comes down to greed from one side or the other.

Do you hire trimmers? That is a lot of bud to trim, it is the ONLY thing I hate about growing, trimming sucks ass!

I could probably yield more but I throw all popcorn buds in with the sugar leaves in a paper bag to eventually make dry ice keef, Bubble, or butter with it. when I say popcorn I mean smaller than a golf ball.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i don't know Bodhi personally but i do know that if you are a PHISHkid . you know the chem and sours are just a phone call away.... i KNOW the CHEMfamily and the ONLY cut they were keeping on "lock" was the super snowdog ....chemdog himself asked EVERYONE to share all his cuts and not be a "horder" .... loved that ... if you want a cut of an oldjoes daywrecker or sour d ... yall might know where to look...


I did not know that the chems were to be shared and not hoarded, is this something new? 

I remember on the AD show the weasel dude could not get a cut and had to pop the bagseeds.The 91 had to be the most sought after cut for a very long time, just because it was rumored to be the parent of OG kush. 

I would imagine that if there was a gg#4 pass it forward clause, it would be all over the place. But I am not personally connected, so this is just the perspective of the average closet planter. I feel AJ's sour is way more attainable than any of the chems

I have been looking for a chem or sour for a very long time. Hell, I just came back from a failed mission at the cup in Denver.

Seems like if you know the right people its easy, but around here nobody is a grower, its all from a friend of a friend, in cali.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I did not know that the chems were to be shared and not hoarded, is this something new?
> 
> I remember on the AD show the weasel dude could not get a cut and had to pop the bagseeds.The 91 had to be the most sought after cut for a very long time, just because it was rumored to be the parent of OG kush.
> 
> ...


I was at the cup and had GG#4 cuts  next time maybe?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I was at the cup and had GG#4 cuts  next time maybe?


He told me he was good and didn't want a gg#4. Now I have smoked some and not just seen the pics I am happy to grow it out.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I did not know that the chems were to be shared and not hoarded, is this something new?
> 
> I remember on the AD show the weasel dude could not get a cut and had to pop the bagseeds.The 91 had to be the most sought after cut for a very long time, just because it was rumored to be the parent of OG kush.
> 
> ...


dude you are kidding right?? the underdawg aka daywrecker aka weasel is the better of all those cuts thats why it rose to the top but the chem 91 was only called chem when i ran it an SHIT it is not all that ... the chem 4 was WAYYYYY better ... JOEBRAND knew what to look for... now that fucking underdAWG headband??? WOW that shit is FIRE .... would sacrfice virgin lambs an such for a cut....greasy grese grease... thank you for your time....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I was at the cup and had GG#4 cuts  next time maybe?



Yeah, I know but we were there on different days, remember?
I wanted to smoke some kool aid with you. My schedule was really tight, I only had 4/19, 4/20 in town.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yeah, I know but we were there on different days, remember?
> I wanted to smoke some kool aid with you. My schedule was really tight, I only had 4/19, 4/20 in town.


Sorry super high all the time I have horrible memory, I do remember the kool aid tho so yea . You get any seeds from the cup?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude you are kidding right?? the underdawg aka daywrecker aka weasel is the better of all those cuts thats why it rose to the top but the chem 91 was only called chem when i ran it an SHIT it is not all that ... the chem 4 was WAYYYYY better ... JOEBRAND knew what to look for... now that fucking underdAWG headband??? WOW that shit is FIRE .... would sacrfice virgin lambs an such for a cut....greasy grese grease... thank you for your time....


I have never had ANY of them, so what do I know?
They would all be called "sour" anyways, unless I grew it myself I would never know.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea I would love to have that pure Underdawg aka Headband that Loompa has. That shit just screams fire!!! That's one that's held down like a mofo. Only thing close in seed is Yeti which I hear lots of mixed reviews.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 30, 2015)

i trimmed at a buddies in humbolt like 8-9 years ago . BIG collector of cuts . he ran the sour d , the headband , and the "O" og cut(larry S1??) ..since died in a quad accident... the headband cut was a tough grower he totally talked me out of running it that year (it molds...ect..)but has the most amazing flavors and smells like the sour grease multiplied . i have run ALL the cuts labled headband. from buddies that i find in colorado looking for one close. no luck mostly renamed cali connect or DNA or whoever... that true headband gets my vote as one strain that the community needs again good on loompa for getting it out there . tough grower and been binned by many a great grower as not worthy .... but the smoke!!! like air in the forest after a soaker....



akhiymjames said:


> Yea I would love to have that pure Underdawg aka Headband that Loompa has. That shit just screams fire!!! That's one that's held down like a mofo. Only thing close in seed is Yeti which I hear lots of mixed reviews.


i have been guilty of calling chemdog and ghost and sour all sour for buyers in cali who just want big packs ... i know its wrong but they kinda look an smell similar once they get mixed up.... one harvest all the tags were lost and there was just purple weed and green weed... no strain names... go oops fucking neewb


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i trimmed at a buddies in humbolt like 8-9 years ago . BIG collector of cuts . he ran the sour d , the headband , and the "O" og cut(larry S1??) ..since died in a quad accident... the headband cut was a tough grower he totally talked me out of running it that year (it molds...ect..)but has the most amazing flavors and smells like the sour grease multiplied . i have run ALL the cuts labled headband. from buddies that i find in colorado looking for one close. no luck mostly renamed cali connect or DNA or whoever... that true headband gets my vote as one strain that the community needs again good on loompa for getting it out there . tough grower and been binned by many a great grower as not worthy .... but the smoke!!! like air in the forest after a soaker....
> 
> 
> 
> i have been guilty of calling chemdog and ghost and sour all sour for buyers in cali who just want big packs ... i know its wrong but they kinda look an smell similar once they get mixed up.... one harvest all the tags were lost and there was just purple weed and green weed... no strain names... go oops fucking neewb


Yea I've always heard how finicky she is and if not dialed in right you won't get the full potential of her but if you do boy oh boy something special. I think that's why there's always so many mixed reviews of Yeti cuz of it being a lil difficult. Gonna have to run them myself to see how it is


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i trimmed at a buddies in humbolt like 8-9 years ago . BIG collector of cuts . he ran the sour d , the headband , and the "O" og cut(larry S1??) ..since died in a quad accident... the headband cut was a tough grower he totally talked me out of running it that year (it molds...ect..)but has the most amazing flavors and smells like the sour grease multiplied . i have run ALL the cuts labled headband. from buddies that i find in colorado looking for one close. no luck mostly renamed cali connect or DNA or whoever... that true headband gets my vote as one strain that the community needs again good on loompa for getting it out there . tough grower and been binned by many a great grower as not worthy .... but the smoke!!! like air in the forest after a soaker....
> 
> 
> 
> i have been guilty of calling chemdog and ghost and sour all sour for buyers in cali who just want big packs ... i know its wrong but they kinda look an smell similar once they get mixed up.... one harvest all the tags were lost and there was just purple weed and green weed... no strain names... go oops fucking neewb


Do you know how Loompa got the hb? So many rumors out there


----------



## Joedank (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Do you know how Loompa got the hb? So many rumors out there


if loompa is who he says he is .. nope... but if he is weasel ... as a friend suggests... lolz


----------



## kgp (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I would love to have that pure Underdawg aka Headband that Loompa has. That shit just screams fire!!! That's one that's held down like a mofo. Only thing close in seed is Yeti which I hear lots of mixed reviews.


Not even close... Greendot has loompas hb and ran many packs of yeti. Doesn't comapre are his words.

Eos on the farm has loompas hb too, also ran several yetis. There's no shocker that his garden is filled with one and not he other.

People say it's underdawg aka headband aka candy kush. But from the ones who got the real cut, knows there is nothing candy or sweet about it. It's full on og. Not the sweet underdog that ggg says jo came from. Lots of conflicting rumors and misinformation.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 30, 2015)

For all of you who can't get clones/cuts and you know someone in LA you should check out Cult Classics Seeds.

They just dropped some new beans:

Tony Clifton (OGKB x OGKB x Wet Dream), Agathlan (Purple Goji x OGKB x Wet Dream)
Cement Shoes (Original Animal Cookies x OGKB x Wet Dream), I'm From Hollywood (92 x OGKB x Wet Dream)
and XENU ( Hippy Slayer x R6)

Some pretty unique crosses

I still have my Golden Gage seeds, Grape Stomper seeds, and Goji OG. Gonna hang onto these as they are always sold out, oh and my plushberry seeds


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Do you know how Loompa got the hb? So many rumors out there


He has never stated how he actually got it that it came to him and that he didn't get it from Chem or anybody from the Chem family. He also states that he people who have grown Chem and Underdawg OG that they are separate. Los of mystery with this one too


----------



## Joedank (Apr 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> Not even close... Greendot has loompas hb and ran many packs of yeti. Doesn't comapre are his words.
> 
> Eos on the farm has loompas hb too, also ran several yetis. There's no shocker that his garden is filled with one and not he other.
> 
> *People say it's underdawg aka headband aka candy kush. But from the ones who got the real cut,mothers is nothing candy or sweet about it. It's full on og. Not the sweet underdog that ggg says jo came from. Lots of conflicting rumors and misinformation*.


yes. this is what i have tasted gasgasgas... the UDOG was run in cali ALOT but has mold issues so was dropped from many rosters... mostly an indoor strain now .. but what a nice repersentaion of a sour og mix..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> Not even close... Greendot has loompas hb and ran many packs of yeti. Doesn't comapre are his words.
> 
> Eos on the farm has loompas hb too, also ran several yetis. There's no shocker that his garden is filled with one and not he other.
> 
> People say it's underdawg aka headband aka candy kush. But from the ones who got the real cut,mothers is nothing candy or sweet about it. It's full on og. Not the sweet underdog that ggg says jo came from. Lots of conflicting rumors and misinformation.


Damn didn't know of this and it's sad to hear. Lots of people say the Yeti doesn't compare but when I said held own I meant like us. Ain't none of us got it but I know they share with breeders and stuff. Yea they all say there's nothing sweet to it straight OG. Loompa said Underdawg is sterile so find a seed and make is slim to none so most likely GGG Jo was found cuz of pollen hit the Underdawg mom. Fed lots of rumors on this one too


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> He has never stated how he actually got it that it came to him and that he didn't get it from Chem or anybody from the Chem family. He also states that he people who have grown Chem and Underdawg OG that they are separate. Los of mystery with this one too


Lots of misinformation and renaming and stuff like that around these parts. Very different than the west coast, imo. 
For example, I popped some "sour" bagseeds got 1 boy and 1 girl. Out of the f2's a rotten meat garlic smell was unlocked. Which leads me to the chem "d" but the structure of the "d" is way different from what I have seen in pics, so who knows.
Here she is I dont know what to call her yet.
I cant wait to run her again. Beautiful structure, loud smell, not for the beginner smoker.
Puts me right to sleep.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Lots of misinformation and renaming and stuff like that around these parts. Very different than the west coast, imo.
> For example, I popped some "sour" bagseeds got 1 boy and 1 girl. Out of the f2's a rotten meat garlic smell was unlocked. Which leads me to the chem "d" but the structure of the "d" is way different from what I have seen in pics, so who knows.
> Here she is I dont know what to call her yet.
> I cant wait to run her again. Beautiful structure, loud smell, not for the beginner smoker.
> ...


The last couple of photos do resemble 91 but the buds are small in comparison but it looks like in those pics you may have been a few weeks from harvest so maybe the buds didn't swell and its a hairy bastard at that.

Have you ran the Chem dog #4? If not you should I think you would really like it, its a huge yielder but can't take as much light as the DQ/GC I grew it with so some of the top colas got bleached out a bit but getting 5 zips off four plants after dried and trimmed. It is very frosty for a chem and is a heavy hitter but I don't think that would bother you in the least.

More stories and debates, love it, leaves a bit of mystery to the lineage of strains. I wonder if the person or persons read these stories ever and like son of a bitch I made that strain, but nobody believes them. That is why it is good to archive a grow of a strain you created.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The last couple of photos do resemble 91 but the buds are small in comparison but it looks like in those pics you may have been a few weeks from harvest so maybe the buds didn't swell and its a hairy bastard at that.
> 
> Have you ran the Chem dog #4? If not you should I think you would really like it, its a huge yielder but can't take as much light as the DQ/GC I grew it with so some of the top colas got bleached out a bit but getting 5 zips off four plants after dried and trimmed. It is very frosty for a chem and is a heavy hitter but I don't think that would bother you in the least.
> 
> More stories and debates, love it, leaves a bit of mystery to the lineage of strains. I wonder if the person or persons read these stories ever and like son of a bitch I made that strain, but nobody believes them. That is why it is good to archive a grow of a strain you created.


That plant is different than my "dour", this is a new cross I made from some bagseeds. I was just comparing it to the chem "d" because of its rotten onion/meaty smell. Tastes way different tho, kinda creamy.

Never grew chem 4 or any clones, straight from seed and my own crosses over here.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> That plant is different than my "dour", this is a new cross I made from some bagseeds. I was just comparing it to the chem "d" because of its rotten onion/meaty smell. Tastes way different tho, kinda creamy.
> 
> Never grew chem 4 or any clones, straight from seed and my own crosses over here.


None the less I like those pics and nice job mate


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah you blow me away at yields man, nice job! If I run 15 which I usually do of GC, CH, or BD (and that is 15 all together) I can expect to get about 5 zips. I was totally surprised with the Chem Dog #4 as I averaged just over a zip per plant and I had 4 and ended up with about 5 zips after the dry and trim. I usually take the cuts to ten days and then flip them and harvest around 65 to 70 so just under 3 months per run and I do average about 4 runs a year so just over a pound a year. But its all personal and I use to do a little co-op with two other friends in SF and we would hook up low income patience for free and a donation if they could afford. Now I will have to seek some low income people to help, I enjoy the feeling I get when helping people and expecting nothing from them. I believe everybody needs some help and compassion so I do what I can. Like money I never loan a friend or family I give it to them if I can as I have seen loans ruin relationships and it just comes down to greed from one side or the other.
> 
> Do you hire trimmers? That is a lot of bud to trim, it is the ONLY thing I hate about growing, trimming sucks ass!
> 
> I could probably yield more but I throw all popcorn buds in with the sugar leaves in a paper bag to eventually make dry ice keef, Bubble, or butter with it. when I say popcorn I mean smaller than a golf ball.


Yeah we use a big leaf machine then let the trimmers have at it thats the only downside is having 10 trimmers and 75% are piece of shit drug addicts but some are pretty cool i have a bullet proof vest that i put on and walk around with my shotgun on my shoulder to make sure they dont fuck off or steal anything u give them an inch and they take a mile


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> For all of you who can't get clones/cuts and you know someone in LA you should check out Cult Classics Seeds.
> 
> They just dropped some new beans:
> 
> ...


Nice i picked up a pack of Plushberry soon as i heard they were being discontinued i lucked out cuz it was the last pack at that dispensary


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> mine looks ALOT like this NICE greenhouse!!
> makes me belive these cuts are not "too" polluted by REZDOGS inbreeding efforts (renames and such) his IBL before f3 was wonky<< all my calibuds thought rezdog was pissed from the chem and sours being let out when he had to WAIT so long and work so hard to get them ... cuz he is not a "HEAD" to be trusted..


Thanks man doin a run of Deep Sleep and Blueberry Cookies in it right now also put my mothers in there cuz they were getting to big so i cut some clones to replace them then through em in the gh to flower out (Candyland, GG#4, MF Cookies, and PCG Cookies)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> honestly I have always had great results with DHN and DQ/GC is my go to strain as I have ran her countless times and I don't build a tolerance to her plus she is a Sativa leaning hybrid. DHN goes by the so called original "hybrid" of skunk #1 x unknown indica which their indica is Mazar which is an unkown indica from Mazar-i-Sharif in Afghanistan. They have strains I won't run because they either take really long and aren't worth it to me like GSC and Cherry Pie and or to much stretch/bushy like their Sour Diesel. I use to run their Blue Dream all the time and still love it. I was going to do a half n half run this time of Blue Dream and Green Crack but my buddy said HarborSide was all out DHN Blue Dream as I have to get cuts mailed to me now. I have a Green Crack mother so that isn't an issue.
> 
> I'm sure people have had problems with DHN as it would be impossible to have 100% satisfaction especially when it comes to growing. Some people it may have been their own fault and they blamed DHN or they genuinely had a bad cut.
> 
> At the moment I am looking for a local clone store here in Denver that has a great reputation but I have been slow about finding one as I keep using DHN. I moved out to Denver probably the worst time of the year, January that is so I am a new transplant to this great city!


True that we bought a cut last year from this guy that we get are GC from all the time so we mothered one out and thank god we did cuz he disappeared stays short but is super branchy and produces round rock hard nugs(not huge nugs) that are neon lime green with bright neon orange hairs and reeks of sweet mango and hints of skunk comes out looking like indoor any cut ive gotten anywhere else doesnt come close to this one and its usually ready in between 55-60 days but i never go on dates i use my microscope and go on how much percentage of trichs are amber


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that we bought a cut last year from this guy that we get are GC from all the time so we mothered one out and thank god we did cuz he disappeared stays short but is super branchy and produces round rock hard nugs(not huge nugs) that are neon lime green with bright neon orange hairs and reeks of sweet mango and hints of skunk comes out looking like indoor any cut ive gotten anywhere else doesnt come close to this one and its usually ready in between 55-60 days but i never go on dates i use my microscope and go on how much percentage of trichs are amber


I love lime green bud! Reminds me of the shit we had growing up in the suburbs of ATL.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> i have a bullet proof vest that i put on and walk around with my shotgun on my shoulder to make sure they dont fuck off or steal anything


Please tell me you're kidding


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 30, 2015)

I been growing the clone only strains for years

Pre98 bubba kush
ECSD
Exo cheese
NL
C-4
Tahoe

only thing from seed...starfighter but I just got a cut off their phenol years ago....freakin 300 a bean strain


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Please tell me you're kidding


Nope not kidding when you have 10-15 trimmers and 75% are drug addicts that will steal from you in a heartbeat i play crazy it works havent had one pound stolen maybe a couple buds here and there but nothing major not to mention you dont know if theyre armed themselves picking up random people on the streets to trim for you its no laughing matter and you do whatever it takes to protect your livelihood and hard work especially when theres 400+ lbs being trimmed heard to many stories of people being killed for there wieght i refuse to become a statistic


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

Ive heard way to many stories of trimmers will scope out how many lbs you have then will call someone to come rob you at gun point or worse kill you the cartel is big where im at and during October you hear daily about people being killed for there gardens


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nope not kidding when you have 10-15 trimmers and 75% are drug addicts that will steal from you in a heartbeat i play crazy it works havent had one pound stolen maybe a couple buds here and there but nothing major not to mention you dont know if theyre armed themselves picking up random people on the streets to trim for you its no laughing matter and you do whatever it takes to protect your livelihood and hard work especially when theres 400+ lbs being trimmed heard to many stories of people being killed for there wieght i refuse to become a statistic


That just seems a little extreme. There has to be better options than that.

How about:

Offer more compensation, and hire better people. I'd rather have 5 trustworthy hard working cats at $20 an hour than 10 crack heads you found on the corner for $10 an hour.

Install video cameras at the trim site and monitor their every move. This seems better than the shotgun approach. I don't know about you, but I think I would be more at ease, and more productive trimming if I didn't have Pablo Escobar pacing back and forth behind me with a shotgun.

Pat them down when they get there, and pat them down when they leave. This still seems a bit much, but better than current protocol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That just seems a little extreme. There has to be better options than that.
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...


Id would absolutely love to have trimmers i can trust but where im at meth and herion runs rampant we have video cameras and everything and we go through everything before they leave(pat them down and go through there backpacks) but trust me they'll try and find a way i dont pace behind them shit ill trim with them but my shotgun wont leave my side we have a couple regulars we trust but they're hard to find


----------



## shishkaboy (May 1, 2015)

I actually still trim for a buddy, cause the pay is good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 1, 2015)

I dony mind paying good for good trim work i just really dont know that many honest people that like to trim when you got alot of weed to trim you have to pick up random trimmers it suck and i hate it but fuck machine trimming destroys your quality you just got to take your precautions


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 1, 2015)

I cant count on my hands and toes for how many trimmers got kicked out for being found shooting up or smoking herion, shooting up or smoking meth, smoking crack, getting shit faced before work and not getting anything done, the list goes on and on we have only 2 regulars that we really actually trust one of them even punched a dude that he caught shooting up and told us and that junkie got kicked out real quick and decked another dude that got caught and told not to do it multiple times finger fucking the hell out of the buds for finger hash


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 1, 2015)

I apologize for derailing this stread back to genetics gg#4, pcg cookies, and some mystery cookies smells like a cherry pie crossed to a sour d or sour og because it smells like cherry pie dipped in straight diesel fuel, and kk candyland


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 1, 2015)

Are just about to be ready to trim up*


----------



## shishkaboy (May 1, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I dony mind paying good for good trim work i just really dont know that many honest people that like to trim when you got alot of weed to trim you have to pick up random trimmers it suck and i hate it but fuck machine trimming destroys your quality you just got to take your precautions


Never seen an outdoor harvest, but some indoors are a pain. I can only imagine.


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Another new strain with cookies.

Orange Juice x Cookies (I'm guessing they used GGG's Orange Juice)

I'll post a pic when I get home, she is a frosty bitch!


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Yeah when I had to trim 7 oz by myself that sucked ass, I got hand cramp bad and it lasted for two days plus I went through two expensive sharp ass trimmers but I have them soaking in isopropyl alcohol with sea salt. Got to dry them off right after they are clean so they don't rust as alcohol is a corrosive.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah when I had to trim 7 oz by myself that sucked ass, I got hand cramp bad and it lasted for two days plus I went through two expensive sharp ass trimmers but I have them soaking in isopropyl alcohol with sea salt. Got to dry them off right after they are clean so they don't rust as alcohol is a corrosive.


I hate trimming too.... but not enough to go through with what Nate Dogg has to deal with. lol

I guess if I had pounds upon pounds to trim up I might feel differently.


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Here is the pic of the Orange Juice x Cookies (not my pic, I wish though), I'm telling you that TLC Los Angeles seems to be one hell of a dispensary, I just saw another pic and it said it is orange juice x forum cookies; Orange Cookies:


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Holy shit, my friend sent me this, should clear up some confusion about stories:

http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/america-tonight/articles/2015/4/30/marijuana-breeding-pioneers.html


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Anybody in the Denver area know where to get good clones? I am on the hunt for Orange Crush, I loved it so much I want to do a full run of only OC. The high is very heady and clear, no anxiety like some Sativa dom plants have but you did get a bit of the racy thoughts but overall it is euphoric like an opiate cannabis strain. Can't believe this strain isn't more popular.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Holy shit, my friend sent me this, should clear up some confusion about stories:
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/america-tonight/articles/2015/4/30/marijuana-breeding-pioneers.html


Great article bro. Some stuff in there I would've never known had you put this up. Sucks Chemdog lost the rest of those seeds and whatever other seeds he had maybe might have found a male in the last couple to keep the line going. When they legalize it your gonna see some crazy strains come out from people who's been hiding underground and growing


----------



## Yodaweed (May 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Anybody in the Denver area know where to get good clones? I am on the hunt for Orange Crush, I loved it so much I want to do a full run of only OC. The high is very heady and clear, no anxiety like some Sativa dom plants have but you did get a bit of the racy thoughts but overall it is euphoric like an opiate cannabis strain. Can't believe this strain isn't more popular.


If you get it please let me know I been looking for that for a while and can travel to Denver. Thanks!


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> If you get it please let me know I been looking for that for a while and can travel to Denver. Thanks!


Oh for sure man I will let everyone know. There is a site you can buy beans of the orange crush, they are $119 but I don't know how many that is or if they are regular or female. I'm guessing five but I would do that since it is so fucking hard to find that strain. My friend that gave me some to smoke on grew it out but his dumb ass didn't keep a mother so he has no access to it and doesn't know where to get it as somebody gave him a cut of it but it was the forum type thing like on here sending someone a cut/clone but you don't know who they really are and he is paranoid about doing it again but I am on his ass to try and get another clone.

Here is the site, I think I may just pull the trigger and buy some beans because i really want to run this strain:
http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1539

seems as though it is 10 seed packs which isn't bad

Never mind I just got done reading about 20 reviews and these dudes are straight thieves and when they do ship beans you get bullshit that isn't even in the original package, bad germ rates, not germinating at all you name it. STAY away from canadian hemp co! Far far away.

Damn it, knew it was to good to be true.

http://rollitup.org/t/do-not-use-these-people.832525/#post-10581348

I may just try and get some california orange seeds or a cross that has cali orange in it.

You can buy seeds of Orange Creamsicle at Harborside and they are from MTG seeds 

Orange Creamsicle (orange crush x juicy fruit), I have had both strains and like both strains. I am going to see if my buddy can get me some of those beans


----------



## shishkaboy (May 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh for sure man I will let everyone know. There is a site you can buy beans of the orange crush, they are $119 but I don't know how many that is or if they are regular or female. I'm guessing five but I would do that since it is so fucking hard to find that strain. My friend that gave me some to smoke on grew it out but his dumb ass didn't keep a mother so he has no access to it and doesn't know where to get it as somebody gave him a cut of it but it was the forum type thing like on here sending someone a cut/clone but you don't know who they really are and he is paranoid about doing it again but I am on his ass to try and get another clone.
> 
> Here is the site, I think I may just pull the trigger and buy some beans because i really want to run this strain:
> http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1539
> ...


The tanj maybe. My homie just got a pack of Croketts tangie. I was there when he bought them, the CFF rep. was like "cups on cups"


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The tanj maybe. My homie just got a pack of Croketts tangie. I was there when he bought them, the dude behind CFF rep. was like "cups on cups"


I had some amber/shatter tangle and it was great (I ordered the wax wallet off of 420science.com and I love it), I may just get some of GGG's Orange Juice off the tude. It just pisses me off that I can't find orange crush, apparently it is clone only. Cannazon has Cali Orange in stock;


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Why does Orange Creamsicle have to sold out everywhere, fuck my life!!!!!!!

Dutch Passion Seeds Orange Hill Special (Orange Bud x Californian Orange) sounds very nice.

Crockett's Tangie does sound good. I will have to weigh my options, fuck I hate growing from seeds.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Why does Orange Creamsicle have to sold out everywhere, fuck my life!!!!!!!
> 
> Dutch Passion Seeds Orange Hill Special (Orange Bud x Californian Orange) sounds very nice.
> 
> Crockett's Tangie does sound good. I will have to weigh my options, fuck I hate growing from seeds.


Pheno hunts are awesome!!!
You might not believe me but the first tester plant of the Kool Aid kush was a sick ass orange creamsicle pheno. I mean full on citrus cream to the roach. Sadly I didnt keep her and ended up doing a large hunt, I only keep one but over all there were 3 that if I see those traits in any offspring, I gotta give a shot. 

One was orange creamsicle I called "short stacks"
another was grapefruit haze I called "bunny" longer flowering but so potent it messed with your peripheral vision
my keeper "kool aid" most color and most frost, shortest flowering time.

One thing in common from all the phenos was flavor.


----------



## mdjenks (May 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> If you get it please let me know I been looking for that for a while and can travel to Denver. Thanks!


I did find this site and haven't came across any bad reviews yet: http://cannacentral.com/strains/orange-crush/ well shit this site doesn't sale beans it tells what places do like what dispensaries do.

This seed bank is out of Seattle and has some fire strains: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/exotic-genetix-seeds/cat_206.html

Check this out looks very yummy I must say: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/exotic-genetix-seeds-green-ribbon-bx/prod_5252.html


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I did find this site and haven't came across any bad reviews yet: http://cannacentral.com/strains/orange-crush/ well shit this site doesn't sale beans it tells what places do like what dispensaries do.
> 
> This seed bank is out of Seattle and has some fire strains: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/exotic-genetix-seeds/cat_206.html
> 
> Check this out looks very yummy I must say: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/exotic-genetix-seeds-green-ribbon-bx/prod_5252.html


I have a pack of those in my vault right now and I'm very anxious to see what's in them as I have the Fruity Pebbles OG going and they have Green Ribbon in them. Lots of seeds I can pop right now slowly gonna go through them while keeping the testers and cuts I'm getting too. Also got the Moscato from them too which is Pink Champagne x Green Ribbon BX. Pink Champagne is Cherry Pie x GDP from my understanding it's a Kens creation but I honestly don't believe that but they call it Phantom too.


----------



## v.s one (May 1, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I cant count on my hands and toes for how many trimmers got kicked out for being found shooting up or smoking herion, shooting up or smoking meth, smoking crack, getting shit faced before work and not getting anything done, the list goes on and on we have only 2 regulars that we really actually trust one of them even punched a dude that he caught shooting up and told us and that junkie got kicked out real quick and decked another dude that got caught and told not to do it multiple times finger fucking the hell out of the buds for finger hash


 I think you need to go all Nino brown having girls butt naked trimming yo shit.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I think you need to go all Nino brown having girls butt naked trimming yo shit.


Hell yeah i think tjat would be my definition of heaven on earth


----------



## mdjenks (May 2, 2015)

well I gave up my search for orange crush and I'm just going to get some cuts of cali orange or some GGG Orange Juice seeds. Never would I have thought I will like the orange strains so much, I guess I didn't realize they are all sativa dominant.


----------



## mdjenks (May 2, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah i think tjat would be my definition of heaven on earth


Wouldn't need a shotgun for that but your wife might carry it so you don't get out of hand.


----------



## mdjenks (May 2, 2015)

I have some bad news the accidental cross of chernobyl x goji og aka Sector7G would not stop stretching even in flower, I have a good 4 feet from the bottom of the stalks to the light, maybe 4.5 feet and the 3 S7G's grew up over the light and was blocking light from my DQ/GC so I had to chop them.

But on the bright side I have about 20 more beans of it so I will try again to see if I can get a smaller pheno.

fucking outdoor growers would love her as she was stacking on the frost and despite all my efforts of pruning, topping, LST'ing, etc I could not keep those beasts down.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have some bad news the accidental cross of chernobyl x goji og aka Sector7G would not stop stretching even in flower, I have a good 4 feet from the bottom of the stalks to the light, maybe 4.5 feet and the 3 S7G's grew up over the light and was blocking light from my DQ/GC so I had to chop them.
> 
> But on the bright side I have about 20 more beans of it so I will try again to see if I can get a smaller pheno.
> 
> fucking outdoor growers would love her as she was stacking on the frost and despite all my efforts of pruning, topping, LST'ing, etc I could not keep those beasts down.


Most of my goji were monsters and have a really nice cut saved and in flower now. It was one of the ones that survived the post crushing my box.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Wouldn't need a shotgun for that but your wife might carry it so you don't get out of hand.


 seriously tho


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

Agent Orange is one of my favorites from the orange strains has that hazeyness from the jack and its smells like you Literally ripped into an orange or tangerine grows huge outdoors even though my pheno the nugs were thin but decently dense and just reeked of citrus and when smoked it taste like a real good jack with a lot of orange flavor and smell they do like to stretch tho


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> well I gave up my search for orange crush and I'm just going to get some cuts of cali orange or some GGG Orange Juice seeds. Never would I have thought I will like the orange strains so much, I guess I didn't realize they are all sativa dominant.


Orange crush is cali orange x Blueberry you could possibly recreate it you would just have to pheno hunt for wich one would work best for you or wich one you prefer to smoke on imo i think theyre would be alot of different phenos thrown out of that cross but theyre would definitely be some keepers


----------



## pothead4life810 (May 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Here is the pic of the Orange Juice x Cookies (not my pic, I wish though), I'm telling you that TLC Los Angeles seems to be one hell of a dispensary, I just saw another pic and it said it is orange juice x forum cookies; Orange Cookies:
> 
> View attachment 3408845


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (May 3, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Orange crush is cali orange x Blueberry you could possibly recreate it you would just have to pheno hunt for wich one would work best for you or wich one you prefer to smoke on imo i think theyre would be alot of different phenos thrown out of that cross but theyre would definitely be some keepers


Thanks for the advice man but I'm no breeder and don't have the facilities to take on a project like that but I may try and get my friend that has been breeding for a decade to take on an orange crush project, shit the company (the grow house for the dispensary) he works for may pay him to make that cross.

I like the sound of the Agent Orange and your description wins over the others so I may just buy a pack of beans from tga subcool. I just looked at their site and the pics of agent orange looks great. I have only grown their chernobyl and vortex and love both oh and one time jillybean.

Was the Agent Orange potent? The stretch worries me but with the CH, JB and VX I was able to keep them under 4 feet.

Looking at the pics the grow structure reminds me of chernobyl so i think it will work just fine, and once again man thanks for the advice I appreciate it.

This is the pic that reminds me of Chernobyl, and even though Subcool is a stoner dork I love his stuff!:


----------



## mdjenks (May 3, 2015)

I have to say after looking at every single pic of every single TGA strain they have got to be some of the constantly frostiest crosses from one bank.

Is PlushBerry no more? It isn't even listed on their website anymore. Good thing I still have a pack of ten.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have to say after looking at every single pic of every single TGA strain they have got to be some of the constantly frostiest crosses from one bank.
> 
> Is PlushBerry no more? It isn't even listed on their website anymore. Good thing I still have a pack of ten.


Plushberry is gone. I just germinated a 5 pack and ended up with 4 gals


----------



## mdjenks (May 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Plushberry is gone. I just germinated a 5 pack and ended up with 4 gals


I miss spoke, i checked and I have a five pack. so glad I still have them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Plushberry is gone. I just germinated a 5 pack and ended up with 4 gals


Damn i bought a 5 pack at the local dispensary soon as i heard they were discontinued i hope i have the luck you do but then again i wouldnt mind making my own Plushberry seeds as long as i find a worthy male if not just clone the phenos i like


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks for the advice man but I'm no breeder and don't have the facilities to take on a project like that but I may try and get my friend that has been breeding for a decade to take on an orange crush project, shit the company (the grow house for the dispensary) he works for may pay him to make that cross.
> 
> I like the sound of the Agent Orange and your description wins over the others so I may just buy a pack of beans from tga subcool. I just looked at their site and the pics of agent orange looks great. I have only grown their chernobyl and vortex and love both oh and one time jillybean.
> 
> ...


Yeah agent orange likes to stretch alot compared to my other strains not as much as my ice tho they were the 3rd biggest in my outdoor garden behind my ice and a tahoe og seedling we were gifted from cali conn they respond really well to topping at least for my pheno and bushes out a little bit but she definitely likes to get really tall if you let her


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks for the advice man but I'm no breeder and don't have the facilities to take on a project like that but I may try and get my friend that has been breeding for a decade to take on an orange crush project, shit the company (the grow house for the dispensary) he works for may pay him to make that cross.
> 
> I like the sound of the Agent Orange and your description wins over the others so I may just buy a pack of beans from tga subcool. I just looked at their site and the pics of agent orange looks great. I have only grown their chernobyl and vortex and love both oh and one time jillybean.
> 
> ...


And AO is definitely really potent and was definitely heavy sativa dominant as the high was uplifting happy and can get almost a lil trippy if you smoke alot also flavor and smell are out of this world if grown right not to mention the full melt and shatter is amazing never tried tangie but theyve won alot of awards for their concentrates with it and i also bought an 8th on 2 different occasions the 1st really citrusy lime green spear shaped decently tight buds that reeked and tasted just like tangerines with a little bit of pepper and skunk the 2nd looked almost the same but fluffier and was squishy smelled the same as the first but the taste was absolutely horrible super peppery only a hint of tangerines and was extremely harsh but i think that was more the growers fault then the strain just was lacking in the potency department compared to the agent orange


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

I just got some plush berry seeds in the mail and I am stoked.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just got some plush berry seeds in the mail and I am stoked.


Damn where at Plushberry is one of my favorites i only have a 5 pack the taste and smell is soo good and so unique smells and tastes like a cream soda, cherries, and blackberry jam.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just got some plush berry seeds in the mail and I am stoked.


I also picked up 2 PlushCheese wich i was told was UK Cheess x Plushberry gunna flower one out indoors and mother one out short stock thick branches huge fat leaves looks heavy indica i cant wait to taste it i hope its legit those are some of my favorite tasting strains


----------



## mdjenks (May 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just got some plush berry seeds in the mail and I am stoked.


No shit were did you get them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Came from a member I helped with some clones.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Came from a member I helped with some clones.


Nice if i find a nice female and a nice male i might make my own seeds and crosses i have a few that come to my mind that just would be perfect with Plushberry


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2015)

I also have a bunch of bag seeds from mostly top shelf bags from the local dispensaries and some othere packs of seeds i just want a stable environment where theres not 15 dogs running around fucking shit up


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 4, 2015)

And others came from any where alright to really good bows i bought and just looked at the bottom of the bag and sometimes found a seed or 2 but never labeled them like a jackass so itll be quite the mysterious pheno hunt but itll be fun as hell but definitely will be tedious thank god i labeled most of my bagseeds from the dispensary except a couple and out of those couple one was from animal cookies smh but i did find a really good seed in sunset sherbert and my homie found 1 in a really good bag of GG#4


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice if i find a nice female and a nice male i might make my own seeds and crosses i have a few that come to my mind that just would be perfect with Plushberry


These are more than likely f2 beans but will be cool to pheno hunt.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

f2's are prolly the best to hunt


Dr.D81 said:


> These are more than likely f2 beans but will be cool to pheno hunt.


I just found a sick f2 from bagseeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> These are more than likely f2 beans but will be cool to pheno hunt.


Pretty certain we have the same ones. If so, they're F3 bx1


----------



## mdjenks (May 4, 2015)

I bought my plushberry almost 1.5 years and I keep them in fridge.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

I doubt I could keep seeds that long. I would give em away or pop em. My buddy still has beans from his first order. I just dont get it. I do have plenty of ones that I made, but the ones I buy or get gifted to me get popped asap.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I doubt I could keep seeds that long. I would give em away or pop em. My buddy still has beans from his first order. I just dont get it. I do have plenty of ones that I made, but the ones I buy or get gifted to me get popped asap.


Man that's what I would be doing to but all the testing is taking up my space but I don't mind. I'll slow the testing down so I can focus on bought beans and beans gifted to me. Have lots of treasures I'm ready to explore.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that's what I would be doing to but all the testing is taking up my space but I don't mind. I'll slow the testing down so I can focus on bought beans and beans gifted to me. Have lots of treasures I'm ready to explore.


And you already have a stable of thoroughbreds


----------



## mdjenks (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I doubt I could keep seeds that long. I would give em away or pop em. My buddy still has beans from his first order. I just dont get it. I do have plenty of ones that I made, but the ones I buy or get gifted to me get popped asap.


I prefer growing clones, they are more stable and I get to harvest faster than from beans but i do enjoy growing beans now and again. I'll hang onto the PB pack it may be worth some money someday

I have a lot of good beans plushberry, golden gage, elephant stomper, white grapes, grape 13, grape stomper bx, blueberry headband, hippy headband, Biker Kush x SnowCap, white widow x big bud, BLZ Bud, Green Love Potion, NYC-HP13, Double White, chocolate heaven, Chem 91 bag seeds, HEX, Goji OG, Critical Cheese, Lemon Amnesia, Lemon Skunk, Strawberry Cough, Wappa, Big Band, Cotton Candy, Big Bud, Holy Grail 69, LadyBurn 1974, Jack, Humboldt, Snow White, White Russian, Aurora Indica, Black Jack, Lemon Skunk x SourBubble, Power Kush x Manala #1, Rosetta Stone F2, Grape God and a bunch I can't remember I will have to check.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

I spent my early years hunting packs, I wouldnt even do full runs. I would find my keeper, pass it to the homie and keep hunting. I now am bringing out all my guns for the first time ever. With 3 new additions and one of the newbies went right to the head of the line.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> And you already have a stable of thoroughbreds


It's getting there bro. Expecting some more good ones soon. Won't be able to keep them all but the ones I like best will be kept. It'll take me at least 3 runs before I decide if I truly like it. Gonna make a space for mothers. 

Since your close I'll be able to pass stuff to you and beans to keep it around. I'm ready to see what's in all these beans tho. Looked at my vault before I took it to my father in law house and I just said wow I can't believe I have all these great genetics. I'll test but it won't be for 4 breeders at once lol but I have hard time saying no especially if they ask but I'll be getting to my bought beans once I'm not getting killed by work I'll have time to dedicate to hunting and breeding. Right now barely have time to water them luckily I have maintenance free strains right now or I would be in trouble lol


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

So you def. want aero if you want low maint.
I just change the water once week for good habits. Also its not glued together so I can actually clean it.
  
dont get the cheap colored cutouts, they fall in. The black thick ones are the right size for a 2 inch hole saw. no net pots to cut the bottoms.
I think this is 2 weeks in minus a day or 2


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> So you def. want aero if you want low maint.
> I just change the water once week for good habits. Also its not glued together so I can actually clean it.
> View attachment 3410976 View attachment 3410977
> dont get the cheap colored cutouts, they fall in. The black thick ones are the right size for a 2 inch hole saw. no net pots to cut the bottoms.
> I think this is 2 weeks in minus a day or 2


You gonna have to show me how to put that sprayer together. Yours looks like it covers the whole tote really well


----------



## mdjenks (May 4, 2015)

This is off subject but I came across a vintage, 1917 - 1920, Kodak camera and I was wondering if any of you know somebody or somewhere I could have it restored:


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

That looks med formate. you are probably best to put it on a shelf and enjoy looking in at it. Would be costly to do and will have a hard time getting film.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's getting there bro. Expecting some more good ones soon. Won't be able to keep them all but the ones I like best will be kept. It'll take me at least 3 runs before I decide if I truly like it. Gonna make a space for mothers.
> 
> Since your close I'll be able to pass stuff to you and beans to keep it around. I'm ready to see what's in all these beans tho. Looked at my vault before I took it to my father in law house and I just said wow I can't believe I have all these great genetics. I'll test but it won't be for 4 breeders at once lol but I have hard time saying no especially if they ask but I'll be getting to my bought beans once I'm not getting killed by work I'll have time to dedicate to hunting and breeding. Right now barely have time to water them luckily I have maintenance free strains right now or I would be in trouble lol


Won't be too much longer and I'll have a place for you to keep your spare mother plants .


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Won't be too much longer and I'll have a place for you to keep your spare mother plants .


I got a place for any spare mothers right here.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I got a place for any spare mothers right here.


Akhiym lives right up the road from me lol but I'm positive something could be worked out for you bro


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You gonna have to show me how to put that sprayer together. Yours looks like it covers the whole tote really well


Its really automatic once the lid is on, the water will splash all over in there.
I used 3 t's,4 elbows, 4 caps, and a piece that lets me attach my hose right to the t.
Here is the shape I use
 
and here is the Sensi seeds Mr nice we talked about.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its really automatic once the lid is on, the water will splash all over in there.
> I used 3 t's,4 elbows, 4 caps, and a piece that lets me attach my hose right to the t.
> Here is the shape I use
> View attachment 3411307
> ...


That's cool..does it continually spray the roots or is it timed ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's cool..does it continually spray the roots or is it timed ?


I run mine 24/7

Sfv og rooting


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I run mine 24/7
> View attachment 3411342
> Sfv og rooting
> View attachment 3411343


Ditto
Come on Doc why u gonna do that to me like that bro?
I thought we were cool.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I run mine 24/7
> View attachment 3411342
> Sfv og rooting
> View attachment 3411343


Damn Dr those rooted fast!!! So much for the SFVOG being hard to root. Won't be long before those babies are ready to plant up

Is it essential to run it 24/7 or does it do good being timed?



shishkaboy said:


> Its really automatic once the lid is on, the water will splash all over in there.
> I used 3 t's,4 elbows, 4 caps, and a piece that lets me attach my hose right to the t.
> Here is the shape I use
> View attachment 3411307
> ...


Ok I see how you got that was just wondering how you made it. Looks like you constructed that well to spray all over. I'll be making one of these next week for sure

The Mr Nice is looking superb very healthy. That's one strain I love very loud and very flavorful. Can't wait to see how that does for you


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn Dr those rooted fast!!! So much for the SFVOG being hard to root. Won't be long before those babies are ready to plant up
> 
> Is it essential to run it 24/7 or does it do good being timed?
> 
> ...


Java dog runs his one minute on five off


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Java dog runs his one minute on five off


What kind of timer is there that you can set by the min? All the ones I see are 15 mins and 30 mins


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What kind of timer is there that you can set by the min? All the ones I see are 15 mins and 30 mins


I run my aero cloner 24/7. I don't see the benefit to putting it on a timer. I've got a 6"-12" root tail in 10 days with a little aloe in the reservoir.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I run my aero cloner 24/7. I don't see the benefit to putting it on a timer. I've got a 6"-12" root tail in 10 days with a little aloe in the reservoir.


Well that just confirms what I need to do. I figured 24/7 would be best since your trying to grow roots it needs water to the clones 24/7. Just like water cloning with much more speed. Thanks bro and I've been hearing about the aloe doing well. Gonna have to try that hell I'll get me an aloe plant I need one anyways


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well that just confirms what I need to do. I figured 24/7 would be best since your trying to grow roots it needs water to the clones 24/7. Just like water cloning with much more speed. Thanks bro and I've been hearing about the aloe doing well. Gonna have to try that hell I'll get me an aloe plant I need one anyways


You bet. Everyone has their own way of doing things, but I really think a cutting will do best with constant moisture. Plus Id think that it would be hard on the pump having it start and stop every few minutes.


----------



## abe supercro (May 5, 2015)

hey guys, I believe one of the reasons ppl put this aeroponic system on-a-timer is because the pump will heat the water up too much with a smaller unit and clones will fail. With good a/c (wintertime) and a bigger res, the pump doesn't seem to heat up the larger units too much on continuous. just closely watch your water temps when starting out with a new one!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey guys, I believe one of the reasons ppl put this aeroponic system on-a-timer is because the pump will heat the water up too much with a smaller unit and clones will fail. With good a/c (wintertime) and a bigger res, the pump doesn't seem to heat up the larger units too much on continuous. just closely watch your water temps when starting out with a new one!


That makes sense Abe. I usually drop a few ice cubes in the reservoir once or twice during the 10-14 days to counter that, but I suppose having it on a timer would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## booms111 (May 5, 2015)

I run my aero cloner 24/7. Key to cloner is keeping it in right temp range and keeping it clean. My clone room is 74f and water temp is 70f. I clean it every 15 days with bleach. I use tap water with Clear Rez added every 5 days. Problem i see with many DIY units is the sprayers are over powered and to close to clones. The sprayers should spray more of a mist not a stream and there should be few inches between bottom of clones and sprayers. i love my cloner, one of best investments ever.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

Great info on the cloners guys. Really helps and I'm hopefully I'll be able to make one pretty good and make sure I keep all of these tips in mind.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2015)

yeah for sure good info, going to be building a new one once my Fireballs reveg'es lots to take into consideration here


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

booms111 said:


> I run my aero cloner 24/7. Key to cloner is keeping it in right temp range and keeping it clean. My clone room is 74f and water temp is 70f. I clean it every 15 days with bleach. I use tap water with Clear Rez added every 5 days. Problem i see with many DIY units is the sprayers are over powered and to close to clones. The sprayers should spray more of a mist not a stream and there should be few inches between bottom of clones and sprayers. i love my cloner, one of best investments ever.


Agreed. I think I spent $80 on this cloner. For that price I couldn't begin to try to make one myself. Some guys are handy like that. I am not. If I made it the fucker would electrocute me or something inside of a week.


----------



## booms111 (May 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. I think I spent $80 on this cloner. For that price I couldn't begin to try to make one myself. Some guys are handy like that. I am not. If I made it the fucker would electrocute me or something inside of a week.


Yeah i use a EZ cloner, ive built a few in past but ezcloners if you can afford one are the shit!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

HTG Supply sells one for $50 bucks. Was thinking of getting it its an 8 site cloner and comes with everything. I may just do that so I don't have to build one and I won't have to wait for it either as the HTG Supply store is 20 mins from my house. Either way I'll have one by next week


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> HTG Supply sells one for $50 bucks. Was thinking of getting it its an 8 site cloner and comes with everything. I may just do that so I don't have to build one and I won't have to wait for it either as the HTG Supply store is 20 mins from my house. Either way I'll have one by next week


You'll love it. I used to use the peat plugs and had about a 70% success rate. With the easy cloner I'm close to 100%, and it shaves a solid week off of the time it takes to root. Only down side is power outages. I never discard a mother plant until I see roots.... which is about 7 days (strain dependent).

Also, I'd consider going with a 16 site+ unit. The 8 site one might work for you now, but you'll be kicking yourself in the ass for not getting a bigger one when you start germinating a ton of seeds or something and you need to take more cuts.


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That looks med formate. you are probably best to put it on a shelf and enjoy looking in at it. Would be costly to do and will have a hard time getting film.


Getting it looking new wont be bad money wise but no it will never work again and u can't get film for it so I'll just clean it myself and put it on the mantle


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

U guys not see my cloner? Looks similar but I use an air ring that constantly bubbles the water and the water doesn't need to be changed much and if it does I have a small pump with a rubber tube that stays in the small Rez and on the other end of the pump is another hose that I put In a container to put the dirty water. Then I hit the switch and reverse the flow putting in clean water. I posted pics of it.

Here is a pic of my cloner, I use it to get the roots going and damn does it work, in this pic I am putting in clean water:


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You'll love it. I used to use the peat plugs and had about a 70% success rate. With the easy cloner I'm close to 100%, and it shaves a solid week off of the time it takes to root. Only down side is power outages. I never discard a mother plant until I see roots.... which is about 7 days (strain dependent).
> 
> Also, I'd consider going with a 16 site+ unit. The 8 site one might work for you now, but you'll be kicking yourself in the ass for not getting a bigger one when you start germinating a ton of seeds or something and you need to take more cuts.


Yea That's the problem I'm having now. Going through lots of my beans and testers so that's why I wanted a cloner to speed things up. 
You know I was looking at the 16 site unit and thought about it but I might as well buy two 8 site cloners for $100. The 16 site unit is $140.


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea That's the problem I'm having now. Going through lots of my beans and testers so that's why I wanted a cloner to speed things up.
> You know I was looking at the 16 site unit and thought about it but I might as well buy two 8 site cloners for $100. The 16 site unit is $140.


You can make your own for very cheap.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

That's what I did^^^
Super cheap 
32 site.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

Dude I will ship you a 32 site for 75 in a few days.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Dude I will ship you a 32 site for 75 in a few days.


I'll get with you next week for sure bro. Bread a lil tight right now but payday next so I'll be Gucci then


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll get with you next week for sure bro. Bread a lil tight right now but payday next so I'll be Gucci then


Probably like that for most of us unless your rich. After me and the wife pay bills we leave a bit for ourselves and throw the rest in savings.

On another note my Grasshopper ships May 15th! Can't fucking wait.

If you go and sign up to get a grasshopper you will be getting the second shipment which is July 15th, I was lucky enough to get on the first shipment of May 15th because i pre-ordered mine in February....from work! I also ordered a second battery for it but I'll be damned if it doesn't ship until July 15th but you can vape while charging. It is on par with desktop vaporizers and has a powerful heating unit at 45w and the Mighty is 30w which is made by storz and bickel who make the Volcano. Plus the Grasshopper has a Life Time Warranty!!!

And with a price Tag of $135 for a High End portable you can't beat that combo.

I bought the stainless steel one because it hasn't shipped to anyone but after reading the vapor wizards review on it I wish I would have gone with the titanium one.

The model I bought: https://www.grasshoppervape.com/store/product/standard-grasshopper/

Review: http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/grasshopper-vaporizer-review/
More review from same dude: http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/grasshopper-vaporizer-faq/


----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What kind of timer is there that you can set by the min? All the ones I see are 15 mins and 30 mins


this is called a recycling timer . it reduces heat in the water dissolved O2 problem as hot water holds none. i saw no benifit for me as i run mine on a basement floor to keep her cool...
with the right conditions i have got 100% on SFV . the wrong ones lik 15-20%. 
she is also prone to crown rot outside....FYI


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

I guess you guys aren't into vaping, thats to bad, IMO, it is the only way to medicate!

I have the Arizer Solo, which is a "portable", but really I use it as my go to home unit and bought the grasshopper for on the go like festivals, concerts, movies, etc.

As you can see in the end of the video when he puts it to use it gives huge clouds and the bowl is very small so it can make your herb last a lot longer.

this guy cracks (VapeLife Will) me up but he gives solid vape reviews and this one is for the Arizer Solo:


----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I guess you guys aren't into vaping, thats to bad, IMO, it is the only way to medicate!
> 
> I have Arizer Solo, which is a "portable", but really I use it as my go to home unit and bought the grasshopper for on the go like festivals, concerts, movies, etc.


i know this is the wrong thread but my stance is that vapeing more than 10 grams a day is worse for my lungs than smoking it. (just going off feeling in my lungs here) i felt all this oil in my lungs that would not clear. my sillia must be used to the smoke or some shit . full time vaping seemed to leave me with a worse feeling not better. for the record it was a analog volcano not a nifty new thing like you got ... but i will try again... thanks for keeping us thinking health....


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i know this is the wrong thread but my stance is that vapeing more than 10 grams a day is worse for my lungs than smoking it. (just going off feeling in my lungs here) i felt all this oil in my lungs that would not clear. my sillia must be used to the smoke or some shit . full time vaping seemed to leave me with a worse feeling not better. for the record it was a analog volcano not a nifty new thing like you got ... but i will try again... thanks for keeping us thinking health....


Yeah I know Its the clone only thread but i like to throw out the vapes here and there. I can understand getting soar lungs from vaping especially from portables because that heated vape is going to hit your lungs and sometimes it can make you cough your ass off but it is still healthier than smoke even though cannabis smoke has never been proven to cause lung cancer or emphysema. So if you're getting the harsh vape hit from a portable just take smaller hits and over time your lungs will get use to it.

You would have no oil in your lungs due to the oil turning into vapor but i understand what you mean about having soar lungs, fuck me 10 grams is a lot to vape in one day, no fucking wonder you where having a problem, as the beastie boys say "slow and low".


----------



## mdjenks (May 5, 2015)

So with all the new cookie strains out anybody cop any of them? You know like Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake, Cookie Crumbles, Sugar Cookies, Animal Cookies, Thin Mint, Alien Cookies, Lemon Cookies, etc.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Probably like that for most of us unless your rich. After me and the wife pay bills we leave a bit for ourselves and throw the rest in savings.


Real talk right there^^^
I would do it for nothin, but I am really tight right now and dont have all the parts. 
I have exttra pvc pipe and a tote but I an missing the micro sprayers and the neoprene cut outs.
I just figured 75 is a fair deal, about cost plus shipping. No labor, its out of love.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

Md I am a heavy smoker too and I can put 10g down a day man. It takes a lot to get me there and we are dieing waiting on a harvest. We smoked up 80% of 1100 watts of flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Real talk right there^^^
> I would do it for nothin, but I am really tight right now and dont have all the parts.
> I have exttra pvc pipe and a tote but I an missing the micro sprayers and the neoprene cut outs.
> I just figured 75 is a fair deal, about cost plus shipping. No labor, its out of love.


Aww bro that's def a deal and if I had it you would have it right now. That's one thing I don't mind doing is paying for something especially when it's good quality and work is put into it. I would never expect anyone to do anything for free like that but I know a lot of us on here would do stuff for free for each other if money wasn't an issue. That's one reason why I love being over here with a lot of yall cus yall are just like me. It's hard to find good people to have in your life and I've met none of you guys but I can say I'll call most good friends cus of the personality yall show here. I'll be getting with you bro for sure


----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2015)

stardog clocking in at 15%THC http://www.naturalmysticfarms.com/#!strains/zoom/c199t/i78ql
my chem 4 was 22%... working backward or just a bad pheno ...??
i throw slow an low right out the wiindow


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> stardog clocking in at 15%THC http://www.naturalmysticfarms.com/#!strains/zoom/c199t/i78ql
> my chem 4 was 22%... working backward or just a bad pheno ...??
> i throw slow an low right out the wiindow


I am looking forward to getting my swamp wrecked tested. I think it will be in the high twenties. I am curious about the cut of Ghost Train Haze too.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Md I am a heavy smoker too and I can put 10g down a day man. It takes a lot to get me there and we are dieing waiting on a harvest. We smoked up 80% of 1100 watts of flower.


Your like me bro. When I used to hustle out in the streets when I was younger I used to smoke 10g+ everyday  don't smoke near as much as that now but it still takes a lot to really get me there. I'm waiting for mines too it's killing me lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your like me bro. When I used to hustle out in the streets when I was younger I used to smoke 10g+ everyday  don't smoke near as much as that now but it still takes a lot to really get me there. I'm waiting for mines too it's killing me lol


Yea man I used to hustle growing up so I didn't smoke my self broke
Plus my wife is almost as bad as me


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea man I used to hustle growing up so I didn't smoke my self broke
> Plus my wife is almost as bad as me


Oh yea for sure had to have it lol and bro you ain't lying my wife is the same. Sad part about it is I got her to smoking and just think I could be having all this to myself  oh well


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Md I am a heavy smoker too and I can put 10g down a day man. It takes a lot to get me there and we are dieing waiting on a harvest. We smoked up 80% of 1100 watts of flower.


Damn thats 70 grams a week, 2.5oz's a week. I think you may want to speak to Doctor Drew........I kid I kid.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn thats 70 grams a week that 2.5oz a week. I think you may want to speak the Doctor Drew........I kid I kid.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea for sure had to have it lol and bro you ain't lying my wife is the same. Sad part about it is I got her to smoking and just think I could be having all this to myself  oh well





Dr.D81 said:


> Yea man I used to hustle growing up so I didn't smoke my self broke
> Plus my wife is almost as bad as me


Ditto, my old lady smokes like a chimney. I guess they gotta do their thing to put up with us bozos.


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn thats 70 grams a week that 2.5oz a week. I think you may want to speak the Doctor Drew........I kid I kid.


We used to smoke close to that much until I started making hash and dabbing. 

Glad I don't gotta smoke that much anymore....


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

I vape more on the weekends, I say about 4 grams for the weekend and .5 each weekday mon - fri so 6.5 a week. I vape just under a 1/4 oz a week. During the weekday I vape one maybe two bowls and each bowl holds .3 grams and that is to unwind after work. The weekend I like to wake and bake, have a vape after lunch and then one after dinner and maybe another in the late evening.

And my wife does not like cannabis at all and she doesn't care that I do so I guess lucky me.


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I vape more on the weekends, I say about 4 grams for the weekend and .5 each weekday mon - fri so 6.5 a week. I vape just under a 1/4 oz a week. During the weekday I vape one maybe two bowls and each bowl holds .3 grams and that is to unwind after work. The weekend I like to wake and bake, have a vape after lunch and then one after dinner and maybe another in the late evening.
> 
> And my wife does not like cannabis at all and she doesn't care that I do so I guess lucky me.


Lucky you lol. My wife has to smoke or she has attacks, she has TS and a few other underlying conditions that pot helps too. So it's nice to be able to conserve with 2 people.

I feel ya though. I smoke more on the weekends lol. 

On another note I'm getting ready to throw a HAOG into flower and transplanted a couple SCMK.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2015)

Smoking on some *Obama kush & raspberry kush
*
Pics soon..

Very nice smoke on both,very nice.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

I need to step my game up I dont smoke nearly as much as you guys. I go through like 3-4 blunts a day at .5 each. Like 2 g's max. High and hungry all day tho.


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I need to step my game up I dont smoke nearly as much as you guys. I go through like 3-4 blunts a day at .5 each. Like 2 g's max. High and hungry all day tho.


@shishkaboy: no you don't need to step your game up you're just fine, don't smoke all your herb man. And stop smoking damn blunts, you know that is tobacco right? smoke spliffs they are much better for you.




genuity said:


> Smoking on some *Obama kush & raspberry kush
> *
> Pics soon..
> 
> Very nice smoke on both,very nice.


@genuity: I have read a lot about a lot of strains and the Obama Kush was one of them, does it live up to the hype?
it sounds very nice with (Skunk x Unkown) x (OG Kush x Afghani), seems like it would be great for chilling in the evening watching a movie or for a night cap. I'm guessing its damn near all indica. Huh, the Raspberry Kush has an unknown lineage but en.seedfinder says it is an indica. You OG and Kush heads on here crack me up with all those indica's. Don't get me wrong I love a good indica leaning hybrid like cherry pie but I love love a sativa leaning hybrid the most like Green Crack, Blue Dream, Chernobyl and Orange Crush


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Lucky you lol. My wife has to smoke or she has attacks, she has TS and a few other underlying conditions that pot helps too. So it's nice to be able to conserve with 2 people.
> 
> I feel ya though. I smoke more on the weekends lol.
> 
> On another note I'm getting ready to throw a HAOG into flower and transplanted a couple SCMK.


That sucks your wife has TS man but at least cannabis helps her with it. Does the cannabis work really good or just good enough and do different strains have better medicinal effects? Sorry for all the questions but my father has glaucoma and I give him a 1/4oz a week and it keeps the pressure down in his eyes. One time he was out of town for a month and didn't have any herbal meds and the pressure got so high in his eyes he couldn't close his eye lids all the way. He went to the doctor and they gave him some pills that had crazy side effects but he only had two days until he came home and I gave him some herb and 3 days later he went back to the doctor and his eye pressure was back to normal, i mean if that doesn't tell you something about the benefits of cannabis then you are f'ing retarded. The strain he likes the most and the one I gave him when his eyes got worse was blue dream so I try and keep that on hand for him.

Yeah I wish my wife knew the joys of smoking and it would be nice to light some candles and lay in bed listening to music and just conversing. We did once and she fell asleep.


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah I know Its the clone only thread but i like to throw out the vapes here and there. I can understand getting soar lungs from vaping especially from portables because that heated vape is going to hit your lungs and sometimes it can make you cough your ass off but it is still healthier than smoke even though cannabis smoke has never been proven to cause lung cancer or emphysema. So if you're getting the harsh vape hit from a portable just take smaller hits and over time your lungs will get use to it.
> 
> You would have no oil in your lungs due to the oil turning into vapor but i understand what you mean about having soar lungs, fuck me 10 grams is a lot to vape in one day, no fucking wonder you where having a problem, as the beastie boys say "slow and low".


Shit I feel stupid I miss spelled the word Sore twice, damn stoner.....meaning me


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Md I am a heavy smoker too and I can put 10g down a day man. It takes a lot to get me there and we are dieing waiting on a harvest. We smoked up 80% of 1100 watts of flower.


Slow it down man or make you some shatter or wax or bubble. 10 grams is craziness!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That sucks your wife has TS man but at least cannabis helps her with it. Does the cannabis work really good or just good enough and do different strains have better medicinal effects? Sorry for all the questions but my father has glaucoma and I give him a 1/4oz a week and it keeps the pressure down in his eyes. One time he was out of town for a month and didn't have any herbal meds and the pressure got so high in his eyes he couldn't close his eye lids all the way. He went to the doctor and they gave him some pills that had crazy side effects but he only had two days until he came home and I gave him some herb and 3 days later he went back to the doctor and his eye pressure was back to normal, i mean if that doesn't tell you something about the benefits of cannabis then you are f'ing retarded. The strain he likes the most and the one I gave him when his eyes got worst was blue dream so I try and keep that on hand for him.


Whoppi Goldberg smokes medical for glaucoma. I've known several people who smoke for that cause and it truly helps. Plus all the cases of kids not having seizures once they started taking CBD oil should have changed everyone's opinion but it's hard cus the government can't patent cannabis like they can medication so they don't want it. It's getting to the point tho where they can't say no cus of so many benefits


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Whoppi Goldberg smokes medical for glaucoma. I've known several people who smoke for that cause and it truly helps. Plus all the cases of kids not having seizures once they started taking CBD oil should have changed everyone's opinion but it's hard cus the government can't patent cannabis like they can medication so they don't want it. It's getting to the point tho where they can't say no cus of so many benefits


I am pretty sure there is a patent held by the gov. for mjs med uses.
But wait schedule one says no med uses.
So whats this?
patent number 6630507
Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants 
Hmmm


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Whoppi Goldberg smokes medical for glaucoma. I've known several people who smoke for that cause and it truly helps. Plus all the cases of kids not having seizures once they started taking CBD oil should have changed everyone's opinion but it's hard cus the government can't patent cannabis like they can medication so they don't want it. It's getting to the point tho where they can't say no cus of so many benefits


The government can't patent a plant unless it is a new plant never seen on earth so its impossible but they can patent a chemical like Marinol did with THC, the Government gave them a special 20 year patent where as all other companies get 10 year patents and the reason for that is so they can make their money back on research and development. I doubt the government/big pharm would patent CBD unless they see huge market for it but even with that said they cannot patent the plant itself, they can't patent the strains, and they can't stop the movement. Using cannabis works best when using the plant itself whether it is juiced whole or smoked, vaped, or eaten.


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am pretty sure there is a patent held by the gov. for mjs med uses.
> But wait schedule one says no med uses.
> So whats this?
> patent number 6630507
> ...


yeah they can patent a chemical but when it comes to medical patents generally they only last for 10 years then other companies can start making generic versions like Vicodin had a patent and when it was up you saw hydrocodone everywhere because everybody could make it.

Its very complicated and I wouldn't even try and wrap your brain around it because most of it is boring as hell and hundreds of pages.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah they can patent a chemical but when it comes to medical patents generally they only last for 10 years then other companies can start making generic versions like Vicodin had a patent and when it was up you saw hydrocodone everywhere because everybody could make it.


You prolly know more about it than I do. I just know that it was patented by the govt, at the same time as having no med use.


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You prolly know more about it than I do. I just know that it was patented by the govt, at the same time as having no med use.


yeah they did some tricky stuff during that time. I had a friend explain it to me in detail and should have had him type it up for me because i can't remember all the details.

here is some info: 

It is a further requirement that the plant can be asexually reproduced.

This means reproduction by means *other than seeds* such as grafting, budding, layering or the rooting of cuttings.

A plant patent cannot be obtained for tuber-propagated plants.

If you've found a new plant variety by discovering it in nature, you cannot obtain a patent for it, unless you can asexually reproduce it and prove the variety is stable, uniform and "new".

A patent grants the plant breeder the exclusive right to gain financially from the new variety. It can be by producing and selling the plant, selling the rights to breeding the plant or by receiving royalties from sales made by someone else.

*Note:* Once someone has duly bought a plant, no royalties are payable on the crop it may produce.

They can also *use the seed* for growing another crop without further payment of royalties.

The _lifespan of a plant patent_ is about 20 years and applications are made through

this line is what saves us: If you've found a new plant variety by discovering it in nature, you cannot obtain a patent for it, unless you can asexually reproduce it and prove the variety is stable, uniform and "new".

Since cannabis has always been around and cannot asexually reproduce a stable strain that means cannabis itself cannot be patented.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @shishkaboy: no you don't need to step your game up you're just fine, don't smoke all your herb man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This stuff still needs a few weeks cure..
 
 
But I will put up a lil smoke report,after I eat..^^^obama kush


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> This stuff still needs a few weeks cure..
> View attachment 3412571
> View attachment 3412573
> But I will put up a lil smoke report,after I eat..^^^obama kush


Wow, nice purple in it and the nugs look rock hard at that. I bet when you grind it the smell jumps out at you. What does it smell like? They are pretty buds man, I like all the colors and I swear I can see some blue in the colors. I take that back I can for sure see blue, orange, and purple as well as pink.


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

This for you OG lovers and I know there are a bunch of you out there:




A pic off instagram of some DHN Cookies:



Hazmat OG:



The Cookies never end aka Alpine Animal:


----------



## a mongo frog (May 6, 2015)

Who has tried Hell Fire? Shit looks bomb!!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Who has tried Hell Fire? Shit looks bomb!!!!!


Not I, it is new so I will have to wait for it to hit the SF dispensaries and have it sent to me or wait for it to get to Denver dispensaries. Shit they all look good.


I want to see Gorilla Glue Cookies man, Green Crack Cookies, Blue Dream Cookies!

Once the CookieFam starts selling pollen you will see cookie everything


----------



## mdjenks (May 6, 2015)

Just for shits here are the "best strains of 2015" so far: I will let you be the judge and chime in as I will do the same cause I have not read the article yet http://www.strainreviewer.com


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not I, it is new so I will have to wait for it to hit the SF dispensaries and have it sent to me or wait for it to get to Denver dispensaries. Shit they all look good.
> 
> 
> I want to see Gorilla Glue Cookies man, Green Crack Cookies, Blue Dream Cookies!
> ...


I think there's some GG#4 x Cookies out there already on being tested. Aww forgot Greenpoint has GG#4 x Monster Cookies. Garden Ablaze Seeds has a strain called Gorilla Cookies. I'm sure more will be out


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Greenpoint has GG#4 x Monster Cookies.


I've got a 5 pack of those but they're currently sitting in the bird seed tin. Too many reports of hermies to mess with them ime.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a 5 pack of those but they're currently sitting in the bird seed tin. Too many reports of hermies to mess with them ime.


Don't feel bad I've got a whole pack of them lol unopened but I'm gonna run them tho cus I've seen the finished product but I'll watch them closely. I'm dying to run the Cookies n Cream x Stardawgs. Got seeds of ONYCD x Polar Bear germing now


----------



## Joedank (May 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah they can patent a chemical but when it comes to medical patents generally they only last for 10 years then other companies can start making generic versions like Vicodin had a patent and when it was up you saw hydrocodone everywhere because everybody could make it.
> 
> Its very complicated and I wouldn't even try and wrap your brain around it because most of it is boring as hell and hundreds of pages.


i belive the patent is the process for extracting 100% thc oil , . any uses are merely conicidental


----------



## kgp (May 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not I, it is new so I will have to wait for it to hit the SF dispensaries and have it sent to me or wait for it to get to Denver dispensaries. Shit they all look good.
> 
> 
> I want to see Gorilla Glue Cookies man, Green Crack Cookies, Blue Dream Cookies!
> ...


Really? Gg4 made up of nothing but hermie strains, crossed to cookies which is nothing but a hermie strain. Not in my garden. I think that is a terrible idea from a breeding or growing standpoint.

I just don't get the concept. Breeding a good strain to another good strain doesn't produce a quality strain. Maybe gg4 to a stable chem line (if there ever was such a thing) or to a diesel or chocolate. But why ruin it with cookies.

Breeding green crack to another mango tasting strain would be an idea.

Or blue dream to another blue, like a true breeding short strain would be fire.

When mixing all different types you are diluting what is actually good. It's the very problem with today's breeders. Poly hybrid crap that doesn't compliemnt mother or father.

I want a breeder who will work on isolating and keeping dominant traits of some of our favorites so that we can find good representations in seed form that are widely available.

Just my opinion...


----------



## kgp (May 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a 5 pack of those but they're currently sitting in the bird seed tin. Too many reports of hermies to mess with them ime.


Exactly!!!


----------



## mdjenks (May 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Really? Gg4 made up of nothing but hermie strains, crossed to cookies which is nothing but a hermie strain. Not in my garden. I think that is a terrible idea from a breeding or growing standpoint.
> 
> I just don't get the concept. Breeding a good strain to another good strain doesn't produce a quality strain. Maybe gg4 to a stable chem line (if there ever was such a thing) or to a diesel or chocolate. But why ruin it with cookies.
> 
> ...


Great opinion, I don't grow cookies because of the stretch but knowing about the hermie issue is good to know as well.

I would like to see green crack bread with orange crush myself, GreenCrack indoors stays short, very short like an indica but I don't know how orange crush grows.

Or, after reading, green crack x blueberry would be awesome as orange crush is cali orange x blueberry and GC and BB are very very stable short strains as I have ran both indoors many times. Keep it simple and call it Blue Crack. Humboldt seeds or SickMeds version of the clone only GC do not look like the original and i don't know how SickMeds ended up with such a purple GC strain when they only S1'd the original.

Ha! Charlie Sheen is (Green Crack x OG x BlueDream)

Well I'll be damned there is a Blue Crack https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/blue-crack

And there is a Green Dream https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/green-dream


----------



## mdjenks (May 7, 2015)

Man I just ground up my last nug (1gram rock hard nug) of orange crush and when I unscrewed the base of my space case grinder I put my nose up to the grounded herb and it smelled just like fresh squeezed orange juice with some orange rind and no earthy/musky/skunky smell at all!!

Gonna be a sad day when that gram is gone unless I get more but of course I have a lot of blue dream, green crack, hex, chernobyl, 4.5oz of Chem Dog #4 and BLZ Bud on hand, all together probably close to 2lbs

I was wanting to save some orange crush for when I get my Grasshopper but oh well.


----------



## mdjenks (May 7, 2015)

I can't find a dispensary in Denver with orange crush but they all seem to have two strains that I have never really heard of 1. Spicy Disco 2. Fall '97 and of course they all have one of my faves Golden Goat.

Anybody have any experience with Spicy Disco or Fall '97?

Look at this strain from a denver dispensary called The Clinic Highlands and the strain is called Phishhead Kush:



Its a beautiful plant with very vibrant purple colors.

Fall '97:

 

Spicy Disco:


----------



## mdjenks (May 7, 2015)

Remember I said I was on a hunt for a good clone place in Denver well I may have found it, I will have to buy a tray of clones and see how well they do on a run. They have a shit load of clones and a lot of different strains.

http://www.lacontescbd.com/clones/

Yes they have Green Crack but the down side is they don't have Blue Dream but the very very very upside is they fucking have ORANGE CRUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure Orange Crush is clone only.

I can't believe it

And of course they have the Clone only Golden Goat and a lot of Stomper crosses.


this shit cracks me up, there is a strain called Pooty Tang


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2015)

Everything is just OG and Cookies. Getting tired of it and one reason why I never grew and OG cross cuz there's so many out there. Growing first one now in a SfvOG BX but it's sickening to me to see over half of there gear that's available in seed has OG or Cookies. OG is the King I know that but every cross doesn't need it and with so many OG hybrids out there that are passed off as real thing it takes away from the real deal OG. Gonna have some real OG soon and that was the only way I wanted to grow it but we shall see what comes from the SfvOG BX


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Just for shits here are the "best strains of 2015" so far: I will let you be the judge and chime in as I will do the same cause I have not read the article yet http://www.strainreviewer.com


That website is complete garbage, I hereby order that this passionless owner be thrown into the dungeon and for one of our boys to put some substance on there!

J1 is one of my favorite strains of all time but this website makes me itch my head and grab my bong to relieve the pain of wondering why someone would go through the trouble of buying the domain if they weren't even going to really use it.

Been around since 2013 or before from what I gathered so far and it is missing a ton of the real hits. Almost as if this person lives in a cave and only smokes kush or strain varieties (LOL if you saw the website you should get that).

*sigh* I could have done a better job in 20 minutes.


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Remember I said I was on a hunt for a good clone place in Denver well I may have found it, I will have to buy a tray of clones and see how well they do on a run. They have a shit load of clones and a lot of different strains.
> 
> http://www.lacontescbd.com/clones/
> 
> ...


I like the list, I also like how they are in little soil starters instead of just rockwool cubes. Harder to get 50 in one spot but easier to get home and not have to do much more than water it on the first few days.

Trade ya a Blue Dream for an Orange Crush!


----------



## Joedank (May 7, 2015)

i got a cut of the "phishhead kush" from a clinic buddy . it is awsome real fast in flower there is also the makisupa kush in the same vein (sister??) he really likes phish . fall of 97 was phish's best year great flavors but all kinda the same ... 



mdjenks said:


> I can't find a dispensary in Denver with orange crush but they all seem to have two strains that I have never really heard of 1. Spicy Disco 2. Fall '97 and of course they all have one of my faves Golden Goat.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with Spicy Disco or Fall '97?
> 
> ...


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I can't find a dispensary in Denver with orange crush but they all seem to have two strains that I have never really heard of 1. Spicy Disco 2. Fall '97 and of course they all have one of my faves Golden Goat.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with Spicy Disco or Fall '97?
> 
> ...


WOOOO!!!! Spicy Disco is a super nice smoke dude, if you can get a clone of that I would totally grab one of those if you are a sativa lover. Well I haven't had the chance to grow it but I have smoked it more than a few times from a collective in the bay area. It has a super heady high makes you feel like your being pulled up into the sky by some kind of angelic creature.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

This is kind of late and a bit off topic but my tablet got left in trinity for a couple days but i need to get one of those cloners they look raw as fuck any how is your guys root rate any problems and whats the price range finally got the well drilled and got a pump so we dodged aa bullet and got water only bad thing is we have a dousche neighbor that puts males out during flower to try and fuck everyone but were up hill and a good distance away so we shouldn't be affected barely at all if any but were doin 20 Key Lime Pie 20 Blue Dream 10 Green Crack 10 ICE i cant wait for flower its gunna be so sweet and fruity ahhhhh so intoxicating 150 gall smart pots were gunna run organics not sure what yet were using empire builder soil because thats what we were recommended over roots organic and our cool neighbor that gave us the genetics(ice, thin mints x bubba kush, and sfv og wich i lost) uses so were gunna give it a shot i cant wait to get planted all our clones are vegging under artificial light but soon as it stops gettin in the 40s at night its go time


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

And were def. Gunna brewing alot of teas


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not I, it is new so I will have to wait for it to hit the SF dispensaries and have it sent to me or wait for it to get to Denver dispensaries. Shit they all look good.
> 
> 
> I want to see Gorilla Glue Cookies man, Green Crack Cookies, Blue Dream Cookies!
> ...


Damn i cant wait for my trip to the bay for my uncs wedding im definitely gunna have to do some real club hopping that alpine cookies thoooo


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

Im planning on doing some breeding with my green crack im thinking Plushberry to add some more berry smell and flavor also to try and increase the yield but not unless i find a more indica dominant male if not maybe my bogs original bubblegum to add some real sweetness and thicken up the stalks just personal plans for mainly outdoor that fits my needs it would be fun as hell to pheno hunt the best one that fits me and if yall want any let me know i wouldn't mind giving out some freebies for people to test out for themselves


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Really? Gg4 made up of nothing but hermie strains, crossed to cookies which is nothing but a hermie strain. Not in my garden. I think that is a terrible idea from a breeding or growing standpoint.
> 
> I just don't get the concept. Breeding a good strain to another good strain doesn't produce a quality strain. Maybe gg4 to a stable chem line (if there ever was such a thing) or to a diesel or chocolate. But why ruin it with cookies.
> 
> ...


I have gotten with Dj short's son who lives here in town and am getting some beans from his dad. I would like to do some back crossing to the Santa Cruz Blue Dream and the Blue moonshine. I am picking them up at the Portland cup


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

Right now I am working with
Blueberry haze x space bomb
Blueberry haze x bubble & squeak
GDP x fireballs
Fireballs
Franks gift 22.6 cbd x exstrema / herijana


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have gotten with Dj short's son who lives here in town and am getting some beans from his dad. I would like to do some back crossing to the Santa Cruz Blue Dream and the Blue moonshine. I am picking them up at the Portland cup


Hell yeah it would be raw to use his sons azure haze to compare to the clone 
only blue dream i bet theres a wide variety of indica to satica dom phenos but maybe using a sativa dominant azure haze male the clone only blue dream maybe it would lower the number of different phenos i bet if someone kept at it they could easily produce a regular version of blue dream isnt the azure haze have the same parents as bd? Has any1 ran azure haze and how does it resemble the original clone only bd if it all and would u recommend it?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right now I am working with
> Blueberry haze x space bomb
> Blueberry haze x bubble & squeak
> GDP x fireballs
> ...


 Fireballs!?!? Im guessing thats a fire og cross but what else if you dont mind me asking and did u breed those yourself


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Fireballs!?!? Im guessing thats a fire og cross but what else if you dont mind me asking and did u breed those yourself


They are fire alien kush x cherry puff and they were breed by genuity and he sent some to DST in Amsterdam. He f2ed them and crossed a f2 male to the f1 female that took 2nd place in the secret cup. Those beans were given as freebies and I got the first batch and got two females and 8 males. I took my best two males and have seeds with both females but only one turned good. So I have 35 young FB #4 x #2 and fb#4 x fb#8 f3 plants going now. I like to breed out my crosses I want to use so I will get more of a true f1 cross when I do cross it. That is the idea any way.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

I also have bobbitchen's purple cut and angryblackman's cut of it to


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are fire alien kush x cherry puff and they were breed by genuity and he sent some to DST in Amsterdam. He f2ed them and crossed a f2 male to the f1 female that took 2nd place in the secret cup. Those beans were given as freebies and I got the first batch and got two females and 8 males. I took my best two males and have seeds with both females but only one turned good. So I have 35 young FB #4 x #2 and fb#4 x fb#8 f3 plants going now. I like to breed out my crosses I want to use so I will get more of a true f1 cross when I do cross it. That is the idea any way.


Hell fuckin yeah man your living my dream man i got so many packs of seeds and a shit load of bagseeds from topshelf from the local dispensaries also a whole bunch of "elite" mothers from clones i just want a stable place that doesnt have 15 dogs running around and isnt infested with russet mites the first ones i wanna work with is my green crack cuts and my ice theyre a staple in my outdoor garden ice i just wanna boost the yields without sacrificing quality and with the green crack it produces good i just personally think the nugs never get really big just a whole bunch of rock hard popcorn nugs so i think the right indica could boost the yields better then it is itll be alot of work but itll be really fun


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I also have bobbitchen's purple cut and angryblackman's cut of it to


Bobbitchens? I do alot of research on strains but i never heard of that? But i like i said man i envy what your doing one day when the times right any pointers or tips im kind of a newb when in comes to breeding i do alot research but no information beats information from someone whos been there done that


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I also have bobbitchen's purple cut and angryblackman's cut of it to


Im mostly gunna be focused on breeding outdoor strains because that's what i mostly do but i wouldn't mind breeding some indoor strains for the winter when its indoor time speaking of that i should have some new pics for yall shortly everythings in my indoors harvested or ready to be harvested except the one sour diesel i threw in there late she should be ready in a couple weeks but shes blowing the fuck up huge super calyxy nugs that reeks of diesel fuel and dead skunk she definitely overpowers everything in the smell department especially if you touch her or move her thats all i can smell but my GG4, PCG Cookies, KK Candyland, and mystery cookies(reeks like cookies with a hint of cherries/fruitness with a heavy diesel and dead skunk smell to it and it started crowning out like sour diesel ive never seen anythingnlike it but it definitely has cookies or cherry pie in its genetics) is ready to trim grown organicly with earth juice line nutrients with a mix of roots organic 707 nutrients with sunshine pro mix as my meduim under 2 1000w and heres some macro pics of the "oregon blackberry kush" i grew and has been curing for a lil while i was told it was bubba kush x Blackberry but it looks tastes and smells like straight bubba wich im not really complaining cuz i love bubba but its still bs when somethings labeled w/e it should be what its labeled not some bait and switch if i would of known it was bubba i would of kept a cut cuz ive been dying to find a good cut of it and i found it but was labeled something completely different and i let it slip through my fingers cuz i wasnt interested in keeping the blackberry just wanted some to smoke on personally


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Bobbitchens? I do alot of research on strains but i never heard of that? But i like i said man i envy what your doing one day when the times right any pointers or tips im kind of a newb when in comes to breeding i do alot research but no information beats information from someone whos been there done that


They are members of RIU and they both have cuts of fireballs they found that now are floating around Cali, OR, and a few other places.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are members of RIU and they both have cuts of fireballs they found that now are floating around Cali, OR, and a few other places.


Hunh thats bad ass looks sativa dom. On first guess i would of said its fire og x some type of haze i just bought an outdoor bow of purple monkey balls a lil while back and it smelled like straight grapes and haze nice big ass chunky buds thats were light green with purple streaks all throughout it i wonder if theres some correlation or maybe an offspring were they feminized freebies?


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I like the list, I also like how they are in little soil starters instead of just rockwool cubes. Harder to get 50 in one spot but easier to get home and not have to do much more than water it on the first few days.
> 
> Trade ya a Blue Dream for an Orange Crush!


Shit if you live in the bay area just go to DHN for blue dream. Let me see how they grow and we will talk about that as I need a blue dream mom but I'm sure I can find a cut of BD here in Denver its in damn near every dispensary.


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right now I am working with
> Blueberry haze x space bomb
> Blueberry haze x bubble & squeak
> GDP x fireballs
> ...


are you calling blue dream DJ shorts work??
also are you calling blue dream bluberry haze? i know thats the said lineage on the net . but my understanding is; the cross is a THE santa cruze haze cut X blue berry backcrossed to the blue berry... but not made by DJ...would love any more info on blue dream as it is a regular in breeding around here... (lots of mutants no keepers with haze cross)


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Everything is just OG and Cookies. Getting tired of it and one reason why I never grew and OG cross cuz there's so many out there. Growing first one now in a SfvOG BX but it's sickening to me to see over half of there gear that's available in seed has OG or Cookies. OG is the King I know that but every cross doesn't need it and with so many OG hybrids out there that are passed off as real thing it takes away from the real deal OG. Gonna have some real OG soon and that was the only way I wanted to grow it but we shall see what comes from the SfvOG BX


I don't smoke much OG's or Kush's. Mostly blues, oranges, you know the fruity types. back in the day I really liked fruity chronic juice but just got tired of it after two years of smoking it. I want to get some cotton candy but its hard to get in clone and always sold out on the seed banks and I don't mean cotton candy kush I mean the lavender x Power Plant. Shit it finally came up for sale again on the tude. So basically I like sativa leaning blue, orange, fruity, candy strains. I love Tangie as well and Dutch Treat.


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn i cant wait for my trip to the bay for my uncs wedding im definitely gunna have to do some real club hopping that alpine cookies thoooo


Go to TreeMeds in the Mission, Green Door, HarborSide in Oakland. Wait do you have a medical card for cali? Or know someone that does? If not your screwed. If you know someone that has a card I'd call ahead and make sure they have what you want from their menu online. The Green Cross use to only deliver but they have a store now. Either way have fun man and go smoke a fat spliff on top of twin peaks for me, you will love it you can see all of san francisco and almost the entire bay from up there!


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

@Nate Dogg:

here is a pic from Twin Peaks in SF, the view is unreal and way better being there and seeing it for yourself:



After you get smoked out be careful on the way down as they are some of the windiest streets in the city.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I also have bobbitchen's purple cut and angryblackman's cut of it to


What kind of flavours are you getting off these different cuts? Mine has a spicey flavour with a slight OG background with a little lemon pledge on top. One of the most unique strains I've tasted, my buddy loves the taste too.

I need some of that pollen  I got mine revegging. 2-3 more weeks and I'll finally have cuts. Wish I could get you guys a cut of the girl I ran, damn borders and stupid laws.

Thinking I'mma bring some cuts to the hydro store guy and get it out there in Canada too


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

check it The White x Pimp Slap (never heard of Pimp Slap):


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Shit if you live in the bay area just go to DHN for blue dream. Let me see how they grow and we will talk about that as I need a blue dream mom but I'm sure I can find a cut of BD here in Denver its in damn near every dispensary.


Ive personally Grown dhn and mf blue dream and they were spot on identical cant go wrong with either one ive also heard alot of good reviews from QB Blue dream as well


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Ive personally Grown dhn and mf blue dream and they were spot on identical cant go wrong with either one ive also heard alot of good reviews from QB Blue dream as well


I love Blue Dream, Green Crack, Chernobyl, Orange Crush, Chem #4, BLZ Bud but I have probably said this before oh and Cotton Candy, Tangie, Dutch Treat, Fruity Chronic Juice, etc

But Blue Dream and Green Crack are my top top faves.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @Nate Dogg:
> 
> here is a pic from Twin Peaks in SF, the view is unreal and way better being there and seeing it for yourself:
> 
> ...


Ive been to harborside a few times and bruh sf has some of the craziest streets ever i have my current recommendation but its uo for renewal soon somimshould be good the main ones im looking forward tomis green doors and elemental sincd the last time i went i got turned down for being 20 but now im 21 so i get to go in stupid s.j. ordinance but that looks like one of the coolest smokes spots ever other then the grand canyon that was fucking awesome smoking a fat j of cookies over looking the canyon


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> check it The White x Pimp Slap (never heard of Pimp Slap):
> 
> View attachment 3413972


Pimp slap never heard of it sounds dank and the white is fire as fuckkkkkkkkkkk so that cross has to be as dank as it looks


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

The white ive grown from dhn(outdoors) comes off to me like a straight og but on the more earthy pine and hashy spectrum rather then the chemny diesel citrus spectrum but the finished product was incredible so frosty so light green sold as indoor quick as fuck we only did one tho wich im glad we did because they grow super viney and thin branches that dont support their own wieght and it grew wierd like an octupus i wouldnt mind doing a whole run of the white as long as its sog with barely any veg time other then that i wouldnt grow it again also its not a great yielder but isnt horrible either


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I love Blue Dream, Green Crack, Chernobyl, Orange Crush, Chem #4, BLZ Bud but I have probably said this before oh and Cotton Candy, Tangie, Dutch Treat, Fruity Chronic Juice, etc
> 
> But Blue Dream and Green Crack are my top top faves.


i love green crack and chernobyl not a big fan of the orange strains tho im more of an og, cookies, or purp/grape kind of guy or bubba i love the smell of burning blue dream its so unique and sweet almost like perfume i would pay someone to smoke bd in my house all day as an air refreshener


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Og, cookies, chem, diesels, kushs, and purp/grapes kinda guy


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

*


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I love Blue Dream, Green Crack, Chernobyl, Orange Crush, Chem #4, BLZ Bud but I have probably said this before oh and Cotton Candy, Tangie, Dutch Treat, Fruity Chronic Juice, etc
> 
> But Blue Dream and Green Crack are my top top faves.


If i had to pick 2 favorites it would be Chem Scout and Sunset Sherbert they both taste absolutely amazing


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

So these are some leaves from a local strain called chem 5 i wanna say its tres dawg and chem 4 but im not 100% sure what he said i kinda forgot but the leaves have almost a camo patern and its not a deficiency just a trait from that specific cut grows really wide as well as tall ive smoked some flower of it and it was really good but lacked that rotten dead skunk smell more piney/pinesol and citrus but the smoke was incredibly smooth also very expansive and very tasty supposed to be a good yielder so im trying it out indoors to see what she does and im definitely gunna be keeping cuts if shes worth it cuz i love and always have camo on anyone else had strains give off camo patterns on the leaf?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Sorry for all the dog hair in the pic my homies wolf sheds like a mf his names mookie hes a big as fuck, smart, and friendly as hell(as long as your not trying to sneak in the garden or the house)that mf kept me warm all last winter at our old house that had no heat so hes my best buddy


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

We got a whole bunch of wolves Gya aka the bitch wolf(shes the one who ate through our front door for locking her in the house for a couple minutes), rufus aka bufus, dog vader aka special man or meatball hes a lil slow and special but hes cool af, then M.O.A.B. aka nibbler, Nala aka tweety, and aurora innovations aka protecter of the ganja or shitbull our dogs are essential in protecting the garden and genetics if it wasnt for them i wouldnt be any where near as successful as i am now had some close calls where they were right be our side thick and thin storming or sunny


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are members of RIU and they both have cuts of fireballs they found that now are floating around Cali, OR, and a few other places.


Sorry for sounding like a complete idiot last night if i would of slowed down and took the time to read i would of seen you told me its genetics sorry homie vodka and me dont get along 1 shot and im gone


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That website is complete garbage, I hereby order that this passionless owner be thrown into the dungeon and for one of our boys to put some substance on there!
> 
> J1 is one of my favorite strains of all time but this website makes me itch my head and grab my bong to relieve the pain of wondering why someone would go through the trouble of buying the domain if they weren't even going to really use it.
> 
> ...


Me and you both j1 is amazing like sprite and skunk ahhhh i found a seed in a bag of topshelf from the local dispensary praying for a more hazier/citrus jack pheno but its doubtful f1s of j1 would prob throw out a shit load of different phenos


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I love Blue Dream, Green Crack, Chernobyl, Orange Crush, Chem #4, BLZ Bud but I have probably said this before oh and Cotton Candy, Tangie, Dutch Treat, Fruity Chronic Juice, etc
> 
> But Blue Dream and Green Crack are my top top faves.


If your a chem 4 fan sheck out my chem 5 shits crazy and has a camo patter on the leaves the guy i bought it from hooked me up with a couple nugs to tey out and it was fire af super smooth, super expansive in your lungs, bright neon green, super dense for a chem, tasty as hell, and smelled really good but it didnt have that rotten dead skunk smell and taste tho more piney/pinesol and citrus with hints of earthy/hash


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> If your a chem 4 fan sheck out my chem 5 shits crazy and has a camo patter on the leaves the guy i bought it from hooked me up with a couple nugs to tey out and it was fire af super smooth, super expansive in your lungs, bright neon green, super dense for a chem, tasty as hell, and smelled really good but it didnt have that rotten dead skunk smell and taste tho more piney/pinesol and citrus with hints of earthy/hash


Looks a little like the "d". With that mosaic leaf pattern. From seed?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Looks a little like the "d". With that mosaic leaf pattern. From seed?


Nah from clone its from a local breeder and no one was buying them at the dispensary cause no1 knew what it was and every1 thought it was a deficiency but just so happens he was there dropping off other clones when i was in there clone room and he gave me the low down and gave me some nugs of it. Its definitely fire. I think he said it was chem 4 x chem d or chem 4 x tres dawg one of those he bread it himself he was disappointed no one was getting them wich i feel him that would be a little disheartening putting so much hard work to not be appreciated or even over looked he said it was an awesome producer but we'll see it definitely is growing like itll be a heavy yielder nice and wide super branchy and shes getting pretty tall for being topped every other week or so


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

I probably should of have asked if he had any seeds cause i wouldn't mind doing some breeding projects with it if its legit and its actually what he gave me a couple nugs of cause like i said it was fire af not to mention i love that camo pattern shit looks raw af and its the first strain ive seen do that any1 else seen anything like it and if so what strain?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah from clone its from a local breeder and no one was buying them at the dispensary cause no1 knew what it was and every1 thought it was a deficiency but just so happens he was there dropping off other clones when i was in there clone room and he gave me the low down and gave me some nugs of it. Its definitely fire. I think he said it was chem 4 x chem d or chem 4 x tres dawg one of those he bread it himself he was disappointed no one was getting them wich i feel him that would be a little disheartening putting so much hard work to not be appreciated or even over looked he said it was an awesome producer but we'll see it definitely is growing like itll be a heavy yielder nice and wide super branchy and shes getting pretty tall for being topped every other week or so


There are a few pics of the "d" in this thread way in the beginning.
From your description I would guess it was the d x 4 one. Just a guess tho.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I probably should of have asked if he had any seeds cause i wouldn't mind doing some breeding projects with it if its legit and its actually what he gave me a couple nugs of cause like i said it was fire af not to mention i love that camo pattern shit looks raw af and its the first strain ive seen do that any1 else seen anything like it and if so what strain?


Its on the Chem "D" clone only. Its TMV.
Tobacco mosaic virus.
I think...


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Ive been to harborside a few times and bruh sf has some of the craziest streets ever i have my current recommendation but its uo for renewal soon somimshould be good the main ones im looking forward tomis green doors and elemental sincd the last time i went i got turned down for being 20 but now im 21 so i get to go in stupid s.j. ordinance but that looks like one of the coolest smokes spots ever other then the grand canyon that was fucking awesome smoking a fat j of cookies over looking the canyon


Oh yeah go to the Green Door they have a pimp ass smoke lounge and every table has a volcano, rolling treys, bongs for use and they clean them, flat screen tv's all over the place, a pool table, etc. When you are at the dispensary they will let you know they have a smoking lounge but when you leave you have to let them know you want to go to it and they will tell you to walk down to the , I think, second door and they will buzz you in and you have to climb two or three stories of stairs but its worth it because you can get a bar style seat at a tall table next to the window looking down on the street. Its cool cause they use walkie talkies and the bud tenders behind the glass are hot as shit. And they have a very nice collection of concentrates plus their herb is great as well. I use to always get the candy jack if they had it and if its your first time there you get a pre rolled spliff or an edible with your purchase, my buddy got lucky and got both.

Plus there is a cool ass doc within walking distance that will renew your card for like $45 but it may have gone up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its on the Chem "D" clone only. Its TMV.
> Tobacco mosaic virus.
> I think...


Hunh crazy it doesn't look like its sick shes absolutely thriving im gunna do some research on it to see if its what it is but being the chem/sour guru and how much research you do on Chemdawgs ill keep you posted with pics to get your opinion on what she looks like most i dont know much about chems ive only grown chem 4 og from cali conn outdoors and it was horrible fire on the plant but after it cured it was seriously lacking in the smell and taste department and we even let it cure longer to see if we didnt cure long enough but nope still smelled like hay not to mention it was super leafy one of the worst representations of chem/og ive ever grown or seen


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> There are a few pics of the "d" in this thread way in the beginning.
> From your description I would guess it was the d x 4 one. Just a guess tho.


I posted a pic of my chem dog #4 just before harvest but I can do it again:

You guys know I love the vapes, check out this Julian Marley Vaporizer, it has heat settings so it will never combust your herb, a glass stem, and a pure convection oven.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh yeah go to the Green Door they have a pimp ass smoke lounge and every table has a volcano, rolling treys, bongs for use and they clean them, flat screen tv's all over the place, a pool table, etc. When you are at the dispensary they will let you know they have a smoking lounge but when you leave you have to let them know you want to go to it and they will tell you to walk down to the , I think, second door and they will buzz you in and you have to climb two or three stories of stairs but its worth it because you can get a bar style seat at a tall table next to the window looking down on the street. Its cool cause they use walkie talkies and the bud tenders behind the glass are hot as shit. And they have a very nice collection of concentrates plus their herb is great as well. I use to always get the candy jack if they had it and if its your first time there you get a pre rolled spliff or an edible with your purchase, my buddy got lucky and got both.
> 
> Plus there is a cool ass doc within walking distance that will renew your card for like $45 but it may have gone up.


Nice hell yeah i always see the candy jack on there menu thats one i def wanna try or the Platinum jack and i also wanna see whats all the rave about their "legit" cookies i wanna see if it compares to my dwc platinum cookies(shits so fire but didnt yield barely jack shit i would never do a straight run of it again the electric bill wasnt worth what we pulled thats for damn sure) i also wanna try the bazooka joe bubblegum cookies bubblegums another one of my favorites


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I posted a pic of my chem dog #4 just before harvest but I can do it again:
> 
> You guys know I love the vapes, check out this Julian Marley Vaporizer, it has heat settings so it will never combust your herb, a glass stem, and a pure convection oven.View attachment 3414118 View attachment 3414119 View attachment 3414120


Absolutely gorgeous homie good work heres a pic of the 5 ill post more pics once she starts flowering and ill definitely post some nug pics to compare with the 4 i know for sure chem 4 was in the cross just dont remember what else was used


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Absolutely gorgeous homie good work heres a pic of the 5 ill post more pics once she starts flowering and ill definitely post some nug pics to compare with the 4 i know for sure chem 4 was in the cross just dont remember what else was used


Damn I forget you grow outdoors, I would have chopped that bitch for being so bushy and tall. I would love to grow outdoors just once. Can you tell the difference between outdoor and indoor bud? and can you tell organic from non organic bud?

How tall is that plant?

Oh and thank you for the compliment, for a chem strain she sure was a frosty bitch, all four and all four came from DHN

Speaking of the Green Door I never got the Bazooka Joe but I did get the Platinum Jack and it is very nice, worth a gram or an 1/8th

Damn the Green Door has the CookieFam's Gelato, I would for sure check that out and it is one of their premium strains. Oh and don't forget about the hash pixie sticks, I know $43 sounds a lot but you can smoke them like a joint and you will be faded. Or if they still have the Tarantula joints, high grade mixed shake dipped in kief and hash oil

Yep they still have them, I got one once and three of us couldn't finish it.


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Absolutely gorgeous homie good work heres a pic of the 5 ill post more pics once she starts flowering and ill definitely post some nug pics to compare with the 4 i know for sure chem 4 was in the cross just dont remember what else was used


yo dog you might have russet mite or broad mites . check out this link from the great prople at Progressive options
http://pogenetics.com/examining-broad-mites/


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hunh crazy it doesn't look like its sick shes absolutely thriving im gunna do some research on it to see if its what it is but being the chem/sour guru and how much research you do on Chemdawgs ill keep you posted with pics to get your opinion on what she looks like most i dont know much about chems ive only grown chem 4 og from cali conn outdoors and it was horrible fire on the plant but after it cured it was seriously lacking in the smell and taste department and we even let it cure longer to see if we didnt cure long enough but nope still smelled like hay not to mention it was super leafy one of the worst representations of chem/og ive ever grown or seen


I do my research but I sure aint no guru. 

I never even grew out any chems or clones or any of that stuff. I just look at the plants traits really closely.
So when I pop my bag seeds, I can guess what lineage it might be from. But there are people with the "d" around.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yo dog you might have russet mite or broad mites . check out this link from the great prople at Progressive options
> http://pogenetics.com/examining-broad-mites/


Plus rep for this!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yo dog you might have russet mite or broad mites . check out this link from the great prople at Progressive options
> http://pogenetics.com/examining-broad-mites/


 i do have russet mites but thats not the reason of the camo colors i just sprayed so it should be taking care of if not im ordering forbid to get rid of those nasty little bastards


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I do my research but I sure aint no guru.
> 
> I never even grew out any chems or clones or any of that stuff. I just look at the plants traits really closely.
> So when I pop my bag seeds, I can guess what lineage it might be from. But there are people with the "d" around.


Shit you know alot more about the chems then me not to mention i see all the research you post so you must do alot of research on them your the chem guru i go to if i got questions


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yo dog you might have russet mite or broad mites . check out this link from the great prople at Progressive options
> http://pogenetics.com/examining-broad-mites/


But im definitely gunna look into it


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit you know alot more about the chems then me not to mention i see all the research you post so you must do alot of research on them your the chem guru i go to if i got questions


I research all kinds of strains and have been for years, i have probably read close to 20 books about strains and I know a bit about chem strains and by a bit I mean a lot. But kgp has me beat on OG's

i just specialize in sativa dom strains and mainly hybrids because they dominate the market and I know a ton about fruit type strains.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn I forget you grow outdoors, I would have chopped that bitch for being so bushy and tall. I would love to grow outdoors just once. Can you tell the difference between outdoor and indoor bud? and can you tell organic from non organic bud?
> 
> How tall is that plant?
> 
> ...


Sometimes i can tell if its outdoor but the people i sell to can'tand not really only way i know for sure somethings organic if i grew it myself ive smoked some really smooth bud from inorganic growing just depends on how good the grower is how well they flushed and cured id say shes about 2.5 3 feet but thats my mother im not running chem 5 outdoors till i atleast run 1 indoors to get her some what dialed in and get a good idea of what she likes and what she doesn't like and hell yeah ive got a couple chem 4s from dhn as well im mothering one of them in your honest opinion was it legit? I got a quarter of Gelato stocked up right now from one of the dispensaries in Sacramento but im gunna have to check it out to see how they compare the gelato i have right now is so sweet just like cookies but more sweet, creamy, and fruity but its one of the smoothest smokes ive ever had by far you can rip the fuck out of a j and youll barely cough if at all not a real potent strain but it gets the job done the exquisite taste makes up for it im definitely gunna have to pick up some Platinum jack I absolutely love the taste of jacks and they dont make me jitterey like hazes is that where they make the blunt out of hash or something different cause i got a hash blunt for thanksgiving and the weed birned faster then the hash it went around so many times and got 11 people baked off there ass and im skeptical about pre rolls to me shake is basically stuff theu cant sell so they gotta find some way to get rid off it have u tried one of those Tarantulas?


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Man Nate if you want to get really twisted get some of this:


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I research all kinds of strains and have been for years, i have probably read close to 20 books about strains and I know a bit about chem strains and by a bit I mean a lot. But kgp has me beat on OG's
> 
> i just specialize in sativa dom strains and mainly hybrids because they dominate the market and I know a ton about fruit type strains.


i specialize in mainly indica dominant strains cause thats what works best for my anxiety and insomnia so i try and do as much research on a strain before i spark it im currently writing my own strain review book


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man Nate if you want to get really twisted get some of this:


That sounds so tasty im more of a taste smoker it could be the most potent thing in the world but if it doesnt taste good i wont smoke it cali has made me super picky


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yo dog you might have russet mite or broad mites . check out this link from the great prople at Progressive options
> http://pogenetics.com/examining-broad-mites/


The breeder insists that the camo patern is a genetic trait (maybe from in breeding like humans?) But idk im new to the breeding scene and im trying to learn as much as possible


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sometimes i can tell if its outdoor but the people i sell to can'tand not really only way i know for sure somethings organic if i grew it myself ive smoked some really smooth bud from inorganic growing just depends on how good the grower is how well they flushed and cured id say shes about 2.5 3 feet but thats my mother im not running chem 5 outdoors till i atleast run 1 indoors to get her some what dialed in and get a good idea of what she likes and what she doesn't like and hell yeah ive got a couple chem 4s from dhn as well im mothering one of them in your honest opinion was it legit? I got a quarter of Gelato stocked up right now from one of the dispensaries in Sacramento but im gunna have to check it out to see how they compare the gelato i have right now is so sweet just like cookies but more sweet, creamy, and fruity but its one of the smoothest smokes ive ever had by far you can rip the fuck out of a j and youll barely cough if at all not a real potent strain but it gets the job done the exquisite taste makes up for it im definitely gunna have to pick up some Platinum jack I absolutely love the taste of jacks and they dont make me jitterey like hazes is that where they make the blunt out of hash or something different cause i got a hash blunt for thanksgiving and the weed birned faster then the hash it went around so many times and got 11 people baked off there ass and im skeptical about pre rolls to me shake is basically stuff theu cant sell so they gotta find some way to get rid off it have u tried one of those Tarantulas?


Yeah the Chem Dog #4 is very legit IMO and yeah I said I got one of the Tarantulas for me and two buddies and we couldn't finish it. I don't think the shake is stuff they can't get rid off i think it is high grade sugar leaves that come off the buds at the bottom of the jars but either way the pre rolls are very nice. you can walk down the side walk at night or in the day depending on the neighborhood with a couple of friends hitting that pre rolled spliff. I do it all the time when i go and visit and i did it all the time when i use to live there and though I don't like to combust i make an exception for good friends when i'm out in the bay area.


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> That sounds so tasty im more of a taste smoker it could be the most potent thing in the world but if it doesnt taste good i wont smoke it cali has made me super picky


I'm sure it has some pretty stand out terpenes especially with that high of %


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yo dog you might have russet mite or broad mites . check out this link from the great prople at Progressive options
> http://pogenetics.com/examining-broad-mites/


So i just checked under a scope like i said i do russet mites im not sure about broad mites i heard of them but never seen them so im gunna do some research i literally just sprayed with avid cause im sick of dealing with these a holes if that doesnt work im going to plan b and spraying forbid


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah the Chem Dog #4 is very legit IMO and yeah I said I got one of the Tarantulas for me and two buddies and we couldn't finish it. I don't think the shake is stuff they can't get rid off i think it is high grade sugar leaves that come off the buds at the bottom of the jars but either way the pre rolls are very nice. you can walk down the side walk at night or in the day depending on the neighborhood with a couple of friends hitting that pre rolled spliff. I do it all the time when i go and visit and i did it all the time when i use to live their and though I don't like to combust i make an exception for good friends when i'm out in the bay area.


True i strip my nugs even from the club of all the sugar leaves and crows feet ive got nearly 2 ounces of straight sugwr leaves from club weed that im gunna blast soon should be some ridiculous fire idk im hella ocd and in my mind stripping the nugs of all leaves make a smoother smoke but its probably just a placebo i save it all for oil making material for personal


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> So i just checked under a scope like i said i do russet mites im not sure about broad mites i heard of them but never seen them so im gunna do some research i literally just sprayed with avid cause im sick of dealing with these a holes if that doesnt work im going to plan b and spraying forbid


Dude use some eagle20, it is harsh but it will kill anything without harming the plant. Every time i get clones from a store I dip them in eagle20 in the bath tub while wearing a surgeon mask and rubber gloves because i don't want to bring shit into my garden and i never have any problems with this product and you can get it off of amazon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah the Chem Dog #4 is very legit IMO and yeah I said I got one of the Tarantulas for me and two buddies and we couldn't finish it. I don't think the shake is stuff they can't get rid off i think it is high grade sugar leaves that come off the buds at the bottom of the jars but either way the pre rolls are very nice. you can walk down the side walk at night or in the day depending on the neighborhood with a couple of friends hitting that pre rolled spliff. I do it all the time when i go and visit and i did it all the time when i use to live there and though I don't like to combust i make an exception for good friends when i'm out in the bay area.


how smooth were the tarantulas ive gotten some of the caviar pre rolls and they were amazing but alot of pre rolls (98% of them)ive gotten from clubs up here is straight harsh bull shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> are you calling blue dream DJ shorts work??
> also are you calling blue dream bluberry haze? i know thats the said lineage on the net . but my understanding is; the cross is a THE santa cruze haze cut X blue berry backcrossed to the blue berry... but not made by DJ...would love any more info on blue dream as it is a regular in breeding around here... (lots of mutants no keepers with haze cross)


The blueberry haze is a clone from CO and it is just that. As for the blue dream the cut I picked up in SoCal was sapposed to have been breed by Dj short him self. It was hoarded for a long time by a guy in Los Angeles before it got out. That was the story anyway and I trust this dude. You can look back at JD's grow you tagged me in and Someguy tells him about it.


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> True i strip my nugs even from the club of all the sugar leaves and crows feet ive got nearly 2 ounces of straight sugwr leaves from club weed that im gunna blast soon should be some ridiculous fire idk im hella ocd and in my mind stripping the nugs of all leaves make a smoother smoke but its probably just a placebo i save it all for oil making material for personal


Make some canna butter and some caramels man, my caramels are strong as shit. i can take two but my wife who doesn't like to inhale cannabis loves edibles and marinol and she can only handle a half of a caramel. I do have a slight edible hang over in the morning though but we usually go eat breakfast then. I think I have about 2.5 dozen caramels in the freezer.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dude use some eagle20, it is harsh but it will kill anything without harming the plant. Every time i get clones from a store I dip them in eagle20 in the bath tub while wearing a surgeon mask and rubber gloves because i don't want to bring shit into my garden and i never have any problems with this product and you can get it off of amazon.


Nice hell yeah ima look into it thats where i was told i could get the forbid to avid is supposed to be really good for mites (its even illegal in cali) but if you hit them with to low of a dose you can create an infestation thats immune to avid its not something that kills on contact it stays in the plants system for 60 days and any bug that eats it is supposed to die but we'll see i used og biowar last year and it did seem to help


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> how smooth were the tarantulas ive gotten some of the caviar pre rolls and they were amazing but alot of pre rolls (98% of them)ive gotten from clubs up here is straight harsh bull shit


The pre rolls are nice and are good for a walk with friends passing it around, you save your kind for the house or just chilling in Pan Handle Park and Golden Gate Park right at sunset man


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Make some canna butter and some caramels man, my caramels are strong as shit. i can take two but my wife who doesn't like to inhale cannabis loves edibles and marinol and she can only handle a half of a caramel. I do have a slight edible hang over in the morning though but we usually go eat breakfast then. I think I have about 2.5 dozen caramels in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 3414176


I guess i have way more than i thought, haha


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Make some canna butter and some caramels man, my caramels are strong as shit. i can take two but my wife who doesn't like to inhale cannabis loves edibles and marinol and she can only handle a half of a caramel. I do have a slight edible hang over in the morning though but we usually go eat breakfast then. I think I have about 2.5 dozen caramels in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 3414176


Hell yeah have you had the cheeba chews they dont taste that good but damn those lil things are POTENT except the caramel and gummy ones those taste actually pretty good consideringnhow potent they ard


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dude use some eagle20, it is harsh but it will kill anything without harming the plant. Every time i get clones from a store I dip them in eagle20 in the bath tub while wearing a surgeon mask and rubber gloves because i don't want to bring shit into my garden and i never have any problems with this product and you can get it off of amazon.


yea I have learned the hard way about taking in clones. I hit them hard and isolate them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The pre rolls are nice and are good for a walk with friends passing it around, you save your kind for the house or just chilling in Pan Handle Park and Golden Gate Park right at sunset man


Definitely gunna have to burn one during sunset at golden gate park that just sounds to fucking raw


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea I have learned the hard way about taking in clones. I hit them hard and isolate them.


I wish i would of done that cause im almost 100% sure it came from the Key Lime Pies i got from Harborside they look the worst and it wasnt this bad till i got those now damn near everything has it at my friends house where were vegging the ones for our outdoor and where we keep our back up mothers


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

I got these in Denver last month.
 
Sugar trim goes in here
 
With
 
And becomes


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I wish i would of done that cause im almost 100% sure it came from the Key Lime Pies i got from Harborside they look the worst and it wasnt this bad till i got those now damn near everything has it at my friends house where were vegging the ones for our outdoor and where we keep our back up mothers


I don't care where I get my clones from they get an Eagle20 dip and it works for sure. I'm sure you could spray your plants with a hand sprayer but don't forget to dilute the E20


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I got these in Denver last month.
> View attachment 3414177
> Sugar trim goes in here
> View attachment 3414179
> ...


Looks awesome man, all of it. You have done the same thing I have done, shown your feet in a pic!

how where the tarts? taste and potency?

Canna butter looks great man, did you make the brownies and chocolate covered strawberries? if so good job man!

I use my ABV (after been vaped) to make my edibles now and it works like a charm but it is a couch lock high big time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dude use some eagle20, it is harsh but it will kill anything without harming the plant. Every time i get clones from a store I dip them in eagle20 in the bath tub while wearing a surgeon mask and rubber gloves because i don't want to bring shit into my garden and i never have any problems with this product and you can get it off of amazon.


Me and my buisness partner always butt heads when it comes to how to get rid of the mites or to be proactive he wants to do it "organicly" wich i understand but im just sick of dealing with them so i think im just gunna go ahead and get that eagle 20 if the avid doesnt work and juat spray them myself....... again. he wouldnt even spray the avid cause he didn't want to breathe it in so i just said fuck it and did it myself no mask and all im just absolutely sick of dealing with them im just glad my other house doesn't have them cause i sprayed as soon as i got them then a couple days later now they get sprayed once a month and ive barely had any issues just some pm wich got taken care of real quick and i haven't seen any problems since then


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I got these in Denver last month.
> View attachment 3414177
> Sugar trim goes in here
> View attachment 3414179
> ...


Damn are you a chef? Those chocolate covered strawberries and brownies look amazing!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I don't care where I get my clones from they get an Eagle20 dip and it works for sure. I'm sure you could spray your plants with a hand sprayer but don't forget to dilute the E20


True i just find it messed up that people that sell clones dont even check for russet mites and other bad things(at least most of them)or they do and they just dont say anything thats just bad buisness imo idk when i sell my clones i make sure theyre spot less cause i actually care about giving people a reliable product and i want people to come back but i just have to come to terms that not everyones like that and a lot of dispensaries don't care about the patients just filling their pockets


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Damn are you a chef? Those chocolate covered strawberries and brownies look amazing!


Not officially, but I did get some training in classic culinary arts and baking was my thing.
The chocolate was medicated, so I just started playing around with chocolate covered stuff. Vanilla wafers + canna chocolate=woundt u like a piece of that "kief kat bar"

The gummies from AMA were awesome, no canna taste at all.
Knock your socks off potency, very long lasting.
A must try.
Let me know if they replaced the display glass that was broken when I was there.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Not officially, but I did get some training in classic culinary arts and baking was my thing.
> The chocolate was medicated, so I just started playing around with chocolate covered stuff. Vanilla wafers + canna chocolate=woundt u like a piece of that "kief kat bar"
> 
> The gummies from AMA were awesome, no canna taste at all.
> ...


got so high you trashed the place?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> got so high you trashed the place?


No way, I saw girl scout cookies in the display and asked "Which cookies is this?"
She said "girl scout cookies"
I hulked out and smashed up everything screaming "I know how to read b---h".

Jk, the dude behind the counter turned a little too fast while his arms were swinging and accidentally made contact with the display case.
When he lifted up his arm there were 2 long gashes to the white meat, leaking. I paid for my gummies and got the heck outta there. Blood all over.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> No way, I saw girl scout cookies in the display and asked "Which cookies is this?"
> She said "girl scout cookies"
> I hulked out and smashed up everything screaming "I know how to read b---h".
> 
> ...


jesus christ.


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> No way, I saw girl scout cookies in the display and asked "Which cookies is this?"
> She said "girl scout cookies"
> I hulked out and smashed up everything screaming "I know how to read b---h".
> 
> ...


I think they need some stronger glass

With all this edible talk I am going to eat a caramel for desert, ahh shit who am I kidding I am going to eat two.  I have a four day weekend and its friday bitches!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I think they need some stronger glass


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


>


Holy shit, I would have shit my pants, he cracked that glass right?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I think they need some stronger glass


It was just a freak accident.
Just so happens, I was there for it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

So heres the ones that look the worst my Cookie Frost momma(hard to believe but its already lookin better then it was the leaves were almost completely folded(taco'd) and KLPs ive been dealing with russet mites alot the pasy 2 years and in my experiences with them they seem to love cookies, og's, and green crack more then my other strains they still look bad but theyre starting to look happier then they were my buisness partner refuses to spray unless hes got a mask but i just said fuck it i refuse to sit back and watch 600$ worth of clones go in the trash without doing my best at teying to fight back


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Holy shit, I would have shit my pants, he cracked that glass right?


yup, if he wanted to he could have kept coming I think lol. The full version I edited in afterwards you can see the ladies face reflect in the glass best oh fuck face ever lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It was just a freak accident.
> Just so happens, I was there for it.


Damn i bet that was an a fuckkkkkk moment


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

I thought some how they would try and blame that shit on me, since I was the only customer there. I was gone like the wind. I was shocked how calm the dude was tho, he's a champ.


----------



## mdjenks (May 8, 2015)

I messaged TLC LA and said ok with the orange cookies lets see something else. Also I said the cookie scene is getting old and to come up with some new shit.


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The blueberry haze is a clone from CO and it is just that. As for the blue dream the cut I picked up in SoCal was sapposed to have been breed by Dj short him self. It was hoarded for a long time by a guy in Los Angeles before it got out. That was the story anyway and I trust this dude. You can look back at JD's grow you tagged me in and Someguy tells him about it.


ok cool the blue dream i have is from a outdoor monster tree grower in cali ... 
just throws HUGE NUGS


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I messaged TLC LA and said ok with the orange cookies lets see something else. Also I said the cookie scene is getting old and to come up with some new shit.


LMAO


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dude use some eagle20, it is harsh but it will kill anything without harming the plant. Every time i get clones from a store I dip them in eagle20 in the bath tub while wearing a surgeon mask and rubber gloves because i don't want to bring shit into my garden and i never have any problems with this product and you can get it off of amazon.


eagle 20 is harmless aginst russet mites... look at the link .. those things have killed 40 light grows and user @nuggs cut a few TREES down due to NOT wanting to use fobid4f in flower (kudos) . just saying DONT fuck around with them DE works on them well ...


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> ok cool the blue dream i have is from a outdoor monster tree grower in cali ...
> just throws HUGE NUGS


I smoked blue dream for the first time yesterday.
I friend of mine regularly gets pretty decent imports.
He said he got some gsc and blue dream. He wasnt sure which one he had with him tho. We went to sesh and as soon as he lit it I go, "that's the blue dream","that is haze". Very spicy, with a hint of freshness.
The potency was like a 9-10 but the duration was short lasting like a 5. It prolly needed one more week, imvho.
But that was the best stuff I had smoked not from myself in a very long while. I will be getting more of that one.


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I smoked blue dream for the first time yesterday.
> I friend of mine regularly gets pretty decent imports.
> He said he got some gsc and blue dream. He wasnt sure which one he had with him tho. We went to sesh and as soon as he lit it I go, "that's the blue dream","that is haze". Very spicy, with a hint of freshness.
> The potency was like a 9-10 but the duration was short lasting like a 5. It prolly needed one more week, imvho.
> But that was the best stuff I had smoked not from myself in a very long while. I will be getting more of that one.


i like it too .. i ran one called blue dream haze that was soooooo old school haze . like more than nevs haze!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I smoked blue dream for the first time yesterday.
> I friend of mine regularly gets pretty decent imports.
> He said he got some gsc and blue dream. He wasnt sure which one he had with him tho. We went to sesh and as soon as he lit it I go, "that's the blue dream","that is haze". Very spicy, with a hint of freshness.
> The potency was like a 9-10 but the duration was short lasting like a 5. It prolly needed one more week, imvho.
> But that was the best stuff I had smoked not from myself in a very long while. I will be getting more of that one.


Man I drove to Cali for that cut. I had emailed all the guys with it and they said if I came out I could have it but no one would send it.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I drove to Cali for that cut. I had emailed all the guys with it and they said if I came out I could have it but no one would send it.


That story helped inspire my trip to Co, I tried my best to get something "elite". I had back ups, for back ups but I just didnt have enough time. I thought I would be able to get clones at a dispo. as a last resort. But it was way different than I had expected. 

There was a totally different section of the room for us "rec only" folks. I never even saw a clone or a plant.

But honestly, as I was there having the fun, meeting the people and smoking them up on my own stash. It became less and less about the clones and more and more about enjoying the experience.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 8, 2015)

Is there a Purple Urkle clone only?


----------



## Bad Karma (May 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Is there a Purple Urkle clone only?


Yes, she's similar to Grape Ape, in growth, and structure. Urkle has a slightly better taste, and preferable effects, IMO. GDP still beats both of them though.

Nice to see you again


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 8, 2015)

Who holds the actual cut?


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 8, 2015)

I love GDP too...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/page-256#post-11574627 

I was discussing the Lee Roy in here with a couple folks. @BustinScales510 @kgp Those shots are 38+/- days flowering.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Who holds the actual cut?


Dhn has purple urkle that i just ran indoors and its spot on with what ive seen from other people it was awesome to leave one day and come back after a cold night and see it go from dark forest green to damn near completely dark purple almost jet black overnight i just harvested so ill post some pics after i trim it up smells like artificial candy grape and wildflowers this pic was week 5 i wanna say even tho i never really go off dates i harvest when atleast 50% of the trichs are starting to turn amber ive done some experimenting on when to harvest with the same strain going off of when what percentage of trichs are amber(this experiment was in an outdoor garden so indoors could be different) and in my personal opinion thats when you get the most flavor but all strains are different so its not 100% accurate just works best for me


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/page-256#post-11574627
> 
> I was discussing the Lee Roy in here with a couple folks. @BustinScales510 @kgp Those shots are 38+/- days flowering.


Lee roy is some of the best tasting og's ive ever had not to mention the potency was on point it had a burning rubber dead skunk and diesel fuel stank and taste i absolutely love have u tried ghost of lee roy? I was contimplating wether or not i should get it ive never seen or smoked ghost og except on here im definitely getting a pack of the lee roy tho


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Lee roy is some of the best tasting og's ive ever had not to mention the potency was on point it had a burning rubber dead skunk and diesel fuel stank and taste i absolutely love have u tried ghost of lee roy? I was contimplating wether or not i should get it ive never seen or smoked ghost og except on here im definitely getting a pack of the lee roy tho


This is my first experience with Rare Dankness, this was a freebie.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

My personal favorite out of the purple/grape strains is gorilla grape all the grape flavor and beautiful colors from the purple urkle(its mother) but way better yields and vegs/roots a lot faster the nugs are alot fatter not as dense but theyre definitely dense in theyre own right only down side is its highly pm susceptible this is when i was having pm issues but got it taken care of. same time as the P.U. but the PU vegged for 2.5 weeks and the Gorilla Grape didnt veg one day i over stocked and just threw her in therento flower and shes about the same size as the urkle and smells very similar but more sweet candy grape and less floral


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> This is my first experience with Rare Dankness, this was a freebie.


true well you scored i havent grown it just smoked it and i loved it how was your experience with her? Or u still waiting to pop?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

There's pics in the thread I linked.

She's been good, easy to grow seems like a fairly light feeder and pretty sensitive. She didn't like my tea one bit I should have left he alone she wasn't asking for anything and I went and gave her a cheese burger anyways 

I personally like the structure when I topped her she grew straight up with little side branching, she vegged pretty far from the light so she's a little stretched. Flower stretch was sizeable about 3x.

Stinky but hard to put a handle on what she's putting out this early, only 38 days roughly rock hard nugs. fat calyxes covered in frost. Can't complain at all for a free seed.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Yes, she's similar to Grape Ape, in growth, and structure. Urkle has a slightly better taste, and preferable effects, IMO. GDP still beats both of them though.
> 
> Nice to see you again


Have you tried gorilla grape i think its better then all 3 idk just all my experiences with gdp it smells woody, musky, and like lavender no grapes at all and it barely has any purple its probably kens or some other fake ass gdp i just wanna try a legit gdp and see if i still get the same reaction(im good on that)


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> true well you scored i havent grown it just smoked it and i loved it how was your experience with her? Or u still waiting to pop?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> There's pics in the thread I linked.
> 
> She's been good, easy to grow seems like a fairly light feeder and pretty sensitive. She didn't like my tea one bit I should have left he alone she wasn't asking for anything and I went and gave her a cheese burger anyways
> 
> ...


Hell yeah i got an 8th from harborside its still one of the best og's ive ever smoked sfv is the only one to top it and og is my main go to strain idk if it was that specific phenotype or if there all quite similar but if it turns out anything like what ive got youll be far from dissapointed i let my dad smell it and his face was priceless like what the fuck is that then he asks me "are you sure thats pot"? "it smells like someone stuck a dead skunk dipped in diesel fuel in a jar and said here you go" my stomach hurt after that so bad i couldnt stop laughing so hard


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


>


*grabs rag to wipe drool of tablet* damn man soooooooo sexy looks like you got her dialed in quite nicely good job man


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Off of tablet*


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2015)

Heres an animal cookies seedling got found in a bag of some super fire from the local dispensary its the one my homie found i found 1 myself i just didnt label it like a jack ass so i have to flower out all the bagseeds i didnt label to find it. Its raging tho hopefully its female but i wouldnt be mad if it was male definitely gunna collect some pollen if it is looks like it'll be a female but i wont know for another couple weeks i got 9 fire og seeds not all from the same batch but if the animal is female im definitely gunna back cross it back to the fire og to see if i can boost the thc content without losing that cookie smell and flavor


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah i got an 8th from harborside its still one of the best og's ive ever smoked sfv is the only one to top it and og is my main go to strain idk if it was that specific phenotype or if there all quite similar but if it turns out anything like what ive got youll be far from dissapointed i let my dad smell it and his face was priceless like what the fuck is that then he asks me "are you sure thats pot"? "it smells like someone stuck a dead skunk dipped in diesel fuel in a jar and said here you go" my stomach hurt after that so bad i couldnt stop laughing so hard


 When did you get the Lee Roy from harborside?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

I usually don't like reading medicaljane that often because the reviewers 50% of the time arent right but i seen this pop up when i was doing some research on animal cookies its cracker jack (Green Crack x Jack Herer) sounds amazing and looks dank im tryin to see what nursery has it


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> When did you get the Lee Roy from harborside?


 when i went to go pick up my cookie cuts for the dwc wich was January or February


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

I dont remember exactly im trying to force that memory out of my head we only got 1lb from 4 1000w gavitas Pcg cookies and mfs we got hella bad heat stress ph issues and hit hella hard by mites in the second month of harvest so we were fucked came outnfire as fuck and it was mainly all top colas cause our inner growth was destroyed by russet mites but my tent and garage wasnt affected thank god! because i made sure to shower and put on clean clones before id go into one of those after the room for the dwc


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

And i could spray them since the tent just started flowering and the garage is my mother room i made sure to spray everything but theres 13 dogs running so they probably give them free rides into the house thats why im waiting to pop all my bagseeds untill i get my own place and its gunna be alot more controllable environment


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 9, 2015)

Wow , she's Beautiful 
DHN carries Purple Urkle now?



Nate Dogg said:


> Dhn has purple urkle that i just ran indoors and its spot on with what ive seen from other people it was awesome to leave one day and come back after a cold night and see it go from dark forest green to damn near completely dark purple almost jet black overnight i just harvested so ill post some pics after i trim it up smells like artificial candy grape and wildflowers this pic was week 5 i wanna say even tho i never really go off dates i harvest when atleast 50% of the trichs are starting to turn amber ive done some experimenting on when to harvest with the same strain going off of when what percentage of trichs are amber(this experiment was in an outdoor garden so indoors could be different) and in my personal opinion thats when you get the most flavor but all strains are different so its not 100% accurate just works best for me


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> My personal favorite out of the purple/grape strains is gorilla grape all the grape flavor and beautiful colors from the purple urkle(its mother) but way better yields and vegs/roots a lot faster the nugs are alot fatter not as dense but theyre definitely dense in theyre own right only down side is its highly pm susceptible this is when i was having pm issues but got it taken care of. same time as the P.U. but the PU vegged for 2.5 weeks and the Gorilla Grape didnt veg one day i over stocked and just threw her in therento flower and shes about the same size as the urkle and smells very similar but more sweet candy grape and less floral


Is Gorilla Grape a clone only?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

Nah it was bread by outlaw but imm pretty sure its discontinued im not 100% positive cause i got it as a clone and i cant find any company that has them in stock


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

Or even has them at all


----------



## Joedank (May 9, 2015)

sour d. so sour / gas smelling






SFV og indoors





fake colorado headband (crappy pic) ok weed





small /fast blue dream sourced in colorado


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> My personal favorite out of the purple/grape strains is gorilla grape all the grape flavor and beautiful colors from the purple urkle(its mother) but way better yields and vegs/roots a lot faster the nugs are alot fatter not as dense but theyre definitely dense in theyre own right only down side is its highly pm susceptible this is when i was having pm issues but got it taken care of. same time as the P.U. but the PU vegged for 2.5 weeks and the Gorilla Grape didnt veg one day i over stocked and just threw her in therento flower and shes about the same size as the urkle and smells very similar but more sweet candy grape and less floral


_My favorite is Grape God (God Bud x Grapefruit) and I still have seeds of it. _


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Wow , she's Beautiful
> DHN carries Purple Urkle now?


DHN has had it for a while, maybe they quit carrying it it isn't on their site anymore

Now this is some HeadBand from missradreefer on instagram (she is also a GGG tester):



She is one bad ass grower, missradreefer that is:


----------



## Joedank (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> _My favorite is Grape God (God Bud x Grapefruit) and I still have seeds of it. _


is that really grapefruity? i need a grapefruit strain with good resin prod. and a reasonalbe flower time


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> is that really grapefruity? i need a grapefruit strain with good resin prod. and a reasonalbe flower time


Sure as hell is, I love it for an indica. Wish I saved all my old pics before I bought my new Mac.

They come out dark purple with hints of lime green I guess the green is from the God Bud.

Lots of resin aka frost and is a quick grower but I grow indoors in hydro so of course it will be fast and I keep my ladies around 3 to 3.5 feet tall and usually lollipop them.


----------



## Joedank (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Sure as hell is, I love it for an indica. Wish I saved all my old pics before I bought my new Mac.
> 
> They come out dark purple with hints of lime green I guess the green is from the God Bud.
> 
> Lots of resin aka frost and is a quick grower but I grow indoors in hydro so of course it will be fast and I keep my ladies around 3 to 3.5 feet tall and usually lollipop them.


from bc bud depot??


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> from bc bud depot??


Not sure my buddy did a few runs of Grape God and I got a dozen or so of bag seeds and did a run myself and got another 8 beans but that didn't effect the buds or the frost in the least.

Pretty sure it was Next Generation seeds, I will have to check with him as he still lives in SF


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

Man I'm sifting through old posts from the Seed Collectors thread, I started posting on that thread when I was very green (no pun intended) I had helped out on grows, but was like the apprentice bitch like changing out rez's and making sure ph/ppm's/temp was right. Anyway my early posts are almost comical. I'm trying to see if I posted a pic if the Grape God.

There are over 15,000 posts on that thread but the one I'm looking for is, I think, late 2011.


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

Well shit that was a long search but i did find pics of my first grow in my custom made cab I built. It was BCN Diesel Auto and for an Auto it looks like four plants and it took up the entire cab plus I have some old pics of some of the beans.

Ahh brings back memories! Shit I did get a 10 pack of plushberry! hell yeah!
I still have not popped any of those beans except the BLZ Bud. I have a container in the fridge that has about 200 beans in it so I am good for the zombie apocalypse


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Well shit that was a long search but i did find pics of my first grow in my custom made cab I built. It was BCN Diesel Auto and for an Auto it looks like four plants and it took up the entire cab plus I have some old pics of some of beans.
> 
> Ahh brings back memories! Shit I did get a 10 pack of plushberry! hell yeah!
> I still have not popped any of those beans except the BLZ Bud. I have a container in the fridge that has about 200 beans in it so I am good for the zombie apocalypse


Man you got some beans a lot of people would love to have. The Plushberry and NYC HP13. You def should grow from seed more often. I know you like your clones as you don't have to worry about males and stability but I guarantee you will find fire in all those packs you have. You need to pop a few of those


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Sure as hell is, I love it for an indica. Wish I saved all my old pics before I bought my new Mac.
> 
> They come out dark purple with hints of lime green I guess the green is from the God Bud.
> 
> Lots of resin aka frost and is a quick grower but I grow indoors in hydro so of course it will be fast and I keep my ladies around 3 to 3.5 feet tall and usually lollipop them.


Grape god was one of my favorite strains to run hands down. Her only downside was she molded easily with her huge dense colas. But flavor was one of the best around. Cheers.

Yes it is next generation.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

Picture of my old grape god 3 or 4 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Picture of my old grape god 3 or 4 weeks in 12/12.


Can't see your pic it has an "x" over it.


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man you got some beans a lot of people would love to have. The Plushberry and NYC HP13. You def should grow from seed more often. I know you like your clones as you don't have to worry about males and stability but I guarantee you will find fire in all those packs you have. You need to pop a few of those


I will I will, I also have the goji og by Bodhi and I have 36 Hippy HeadBand beans from Hazeman's

I really want to try the goji og again and the plushberry for sure.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> is that really grapefruity? i need a grapefruit strain with good resin prod. and a reasonalbe flower time


How about lemon? Crazy frost, huge trich heads, very oily feeling. Terp city.
Haze scent in the air for blocks, straight up lemon rinds.
8-9 weeks.


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How about lemon? Crazy frost, huge trich heads, very oily feeling. Terp city.
> Haze scent in the air for blocks, straight up lemon rinds.
> 8-9 weeks.


Lemon Skunk is great and so is Lemon Larry and LemonBerry as well and there is a Lemon Haze which I have not had. Lemon Haze (lemon skunk x Amnesia haze).

Honestly there are a ton of lemon strains:

Lem Chem
Lemon
Lemon Alien 
Lemon Alien Dawg
Lemon Amnesia
Lemon Bubble
Lemon bud
Lemon Diesel
Lemon Freeze
Lemon Fuse
Lemon G
Lemon G x Monster Cookies
Lemon Grinderz OGK
Lemon Ice
Lemon Jeffery
Lemon Juice Express
Lemon Khan Afghani
Lemon Kobra 
Lemon Kush
Lemon Kush Headband
Lemon Puff
Lemon Stinky
etc, etc, etc


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Lemon Skunk is great and so is Lemon Larry and LemonBerry as well and there is a Lemon Haze which I have not had. Lemon Haze (lemon skunk x Amnesia haze).
> 
> Honestly there are a ton of lemon strains:
> 
> ...


The LS I selected is the most flavorful thing I have ever tasted. The tangilope is close tho.


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The LS I selected is the most flavorful thing I have ever tasted. The tangilope is close tho.


I agree the Lemon Skunk I had (grown by a friend) smelled like starburst lemons and tasted so sweet, I loved it.

My Green Crack is about a week from curing and is smelling fruity already, I hope it is ready when I get my Grasshopper.


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

This makes me want to pop my double white beans. I found this pic while trying to find a pic of my Grape God.

Double White:


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

I wanna see those nyc hp13
Compared to mr nice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Can't see your pic it has an "x" over it.


Weird it's working for me but let's see if this one shows up for you.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Anyone run the high cbd tora bora cut?


----------



## mdjenks (May 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Weird it's working for me but let's see if this one shows up for you.
> 
> View attachment 3414869


Is the Grape God? It sure does look like it


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> is that really grapefruity? i need a grapefruit strain with good resin prod. and a reasonalbe flower time


Dirty hairy would do good for you then she finished in early oct for me has a real earthy, citrus, and berry smell and flavor and produced quite well for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Lemon Skunk is great and so is Lemon Larry and LemonBerry as well and there is a Lemon Haze which I have not had. Lemon Haze (lemon skunk x Amnesia haze).
> 
> Honestly there are a ton of lemon strains:
> 
> ...


Lemon Shine my new favorite strain!
Shit will make your mouth water for 20 minutes, and I just want to take a bath in it it smells so good!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I wanna see those nyc hp13
> Compared to mr nice.


I concur bro. Never seen those finished. I know a lot of people would pay a pretty penny for that pack of seeds. $200+ easily

Actually I think those are bastard seeds so it could be a lot of different moms in that pack but still would be a great hunt. Would be a lot different from Mr Nice since they are bastard seeds and it has the ECSD in it so lots of genes in those but still would love to see what comes from them


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is the Grape God? It sure does look like it


Yes sir, she is skinny there but she put on a lot of weight as she went on.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I concur bro. Never seen those finished. I know a lot of people would pay a pretty penny for that pack of seeds. $200+ easily
> 
> Actually I think those are bastard seeds so it could be a lot of different moms in that pack but still would be a great hunt. Would be a lot different from Mr Nice since they are bastard seeds and it has the ECSD in it so lots of genes in those but still would love to see what comes from them


yeah its a bastard series, I wanted at least one before they were gone and I haven't had HP13 in years. Your right I need to pop some beans.

Just checked and all the bastard series are sold out. Never to return.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah its a bastard series, I wanted at least one before they were gone and I haven't had HP13 in years. Your right I need to pop some beans.


That's a cut that's very elusive too would love to see the actual NYC HP13. Please show whatever you get from these when you do


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

Man those were some I wanted and could never catch.


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

Hey jenks, I wanted to say thank you for bringing up the boveda pack thing. I am using them now in jars and I am finding it wayyyy way nicer to crack open a nug that is fresh rather then every time I open a jar less flavor and less smell .. less moisture. You're the man dude and if it wasn't for you I would probably never have tried the bovedas again! Thanks brother and best wishes to you and your grow.

Much love guys, I am tired of spreading the hate.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's a cut that's very elusive too would love to see the actual NYC HP13. Please show whatever you get from these when you do


Will do. I really want to pop some plushberry, some more goji og and GGG's GrapeStomper BX as well as Blueberry HeadBand and Chocolate Heaven.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hey jenks, I wanted to say thank you for bringing up the boveda pack thing. I am using them now in jars and I am finding it wayyyy way nicer to crack open a nug that is fresh rather then every time I open a jar less flavor and less smell .. less moisture. You're the man dude and if it wasn't for you I would probably never have tried the bovedas again! Thanks brother and best wishes to you and your grow.
> 
> Much love guys, I am tired of spreading the hate.


not a problem man glad you like them, I love them. I always try and spread the word about the Boveda 62's.

I know you guys don't care but I am excited as hell my Grasshopper ships next Friday!!!


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> not a problem man glad you like them, I love them. I always try and spread the word about the Boveda 62's.
> 
> I know you guys don't care but I am excited as hell my Grasshopper ships next Friday!!!


What in the bloody hells is a grasshopper bro? I mean I know the bug but I have never heard of this grasshopper you speak of lolol.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

I got lucky as hell getting the GrapeStomperBX thanks to @Bad Karma! He let me know and after I got a pack of them I checked a couple hours later and they where sold out, it was the time I got the Golden Gage from GGG as well and now those are always sold out. That was probably my best order from Attitude.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What in the bloody hells is a grasshopper bro?


Ha! it is a new portable vaporizer, suppose to change the market and be the new standard for portables, its revolutionary and has been in the works for years by a few Aerospace Engineers in Boulder, Co.

I pre-ordered in February so I get the first shipment that goes out May 15th and second pre-order goes out July 15th if anybody is interested

https://www.grasshoppervape.com

this guy gives the best reviews and he actually went to the lab and met the makers of the grasshopper and they gave him a preproduction model. He goes by the name VaporWizard.

Here is a great review from when he went to Boulder to meet up with the engineers:

http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/grasshopper-vaporizer-review/

http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/grasshopper-vaporizer-faq/


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2015)

5150 and salmon creek stackin nicely 5150 looks heavy indica dominant cant wait till late flower to see what smells she puts offf any1 ever ran 5150 before i couldn't find barely anything on it


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> 5150 and salmon creek stackin nicely 5150 looks heavy indica dominant cant wait till late flower to see what smells she puts offf any1 ever ran 5150 before i couldn't find barely anything on it


Awsome man I have been waiting to see someone grow Salmon Creek!

Oh and Hazeman Seeds on the tude has all of their stomper cuts in stock which is unusual and the hippy headband was a limited release from what I have read.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2015)

Key Lime Pie and Blueberry Cookies goin back into veg because my partner isnt to intuned with the light cycle this time of year lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Awsome man I have been waiting to see someone grow Salmon Creek!
> 
> Oh and Hazeman Seeds on the tude has all of their stomper cuts in stock which is unusual and the hippy headband was a limited release from what I have read.


Yeah im kinda pissed he didnt take cuts before he flowered it out but i got over it at my local disp they have cuts of it regularly as well as the 5150


----------



## podfather20 (May 10, 2015)

Haog is a of the cuts im looking for

Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Awsome man I have been waiting to see someone grow Salmon Creek!
> 
> Oh and Hazeman Seeds on the tude has all of their stomper cuts in stock which is unusual and the hippy headband was a limited release from what I have read.


i got elephant stomper and g-13 haze going right now


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

Shit my bad it was @racerboy71 that clued me in on the GGG GrapeStomper Drop (I got the GS x OG, thought I got the GS BX) still it was a close call to get it as it went so fast), Sorry Bad Karma, you still are a great dude in my book. It took me a while to find this but this is the last bean order I made and it was obviously from the tude. can't believe I spent that much for 35 beans but I have 20 GS x OG and 10 Golden Gage beans:



I need to get my beans out and make an inventory and put it on a word doc. so I know exactly what I have.


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ha! it is a new portable vaporizer, suppose to change the market and be the new standard for portables, its revolutionary and has been in the works for years by a few Aerospace Engineers in Boulder, Co.
> 
> I pre-ordered in February so I get the first shipment that goes out May 15th and second pre-order goes out July 15th if anybody is interested
> 
> ...


 Let me know how you like it dude, you have good taste and I would love an actual vaporizer that works good. I have tried so many and most of them are cheaply built and dont deliver the performance I need in a smoking utensil. I will be waiting for the good news !!!


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Let me know how you like it dude, you have good taste and I would love an actual vaporizer that works good. I have tried so many and most of them are cheaply built and dont deliver the performance I need in a smoking utensil. I will be waiting for the good news !!!


I have, at the moment, the Arizer Solo and I love it although it is listed as a portable it is more of a at home vape due to its size and having a glass stem that can easily break, it works like a beast and is a very solid unit. My buddy in SF, well a few of my friends, have the PAX and the PAX 2 just came out and both are great vapes probably two of the best on the market right now. My buddy in SF also has the Crafty by Storz and Bickel the maker of the volcano which he has the digital volcano as well. The Crafty is expensive but ranked as the top portable as of now but we shall see with the new Reviews that will be coming out about the Grasshopper.

My rating for portables would be:
1. The Crafty
2. The PAX 2
3. The Mighty
4. The PAX
5. The Solo
6. The Air (Made by Arizer who makes the Solo which I have, it is a remake of the Solo so it is thinner and comes with shorter stems thus making it more portable and comes with a silicone sleeve for any heat issues you may have while holding it)

The VaporWizard reviews all of them and you can check them out on the link I posted.


----------



## amgprb (May 10, 2015)

Look what was just posted 5 min ago... Coincidental? Fate?


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i got elephant stomper and g-13 haze going right now


You will love them, at least I did. Haven't ran them myself but helped a buddy that ran Hazemans Elephant Stomper, White Grapes, and Grape 13 at the same time.

The Elephant Stomper was big but very very frosty and potent, The White Grapes was beautiful and actually smelled like grapes but wasn't as potent as I thought she would be but I was not disappointed as it is great for going out with, the Grape 13 was the mind blower, very stinky and not very sweet, suppose he got a more G13 pheno and man was it potent and to much couch lock for me.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

@King Arthur: here is a pic of my Arizer Solo fully charged, actually it is still charging in the pic:


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

Man the Oil Refinery is blowing up, I see their stuff everywhere. I would like some of this and I bet a few of you would as well;


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @King Arthur: here is a pic of my Arizer Solo fully charged, actually it is still charging in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 3415531


Looks like a sweet vape, I will eventually get another one but for now I am using dabuddhavaporizer. Gotta focus on spending less, especially when my birthday is creeping up.


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 10, 2015)

pisces genetics chem 91 skva x sfv OG may be my favorite plant/strain I've grown (had both clone onlys before... I feel this blends them perfectly. Can't get the hardcore chemmy og taste out of your mouth for hours)


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Looks like a sweet vape, I will eventually get another one but for now I am using dabuddhavaporizer. Gotta focus on spending less, especially when my birthday is creeping up.


Ah you have a desktop unit, Da Buddha is a nice one from what I have read.....good on you man.


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3415525 Look what was just posted 5 min ago... Coincidental? Fate?


Is that yours? If so good for you man. The last time I had HP13 it was going for $400 an oz because it was so damn strong but I said fuck that and my buddy bought the oz and we couldn't make it through a spliff between the two of us.

If that is yours give us a smoke report once its done drying and curing. I want to know if it packs the same punch as it did 4 years ago.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 10, 2015)

I hope I found something even close to that from sensi stock


----------



## mdjenks (May 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I hope I found something even close to that from sensi stock


You talking about Mr. Nice G-13 HashPlant?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You talking about Mr. Nice G-13 HashPlant?


Yep.


----------



## amgprb (May 10, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is that yours? If so good for you man. The last time I had HP13 it was going for $400 an oz because it was so damn strong but I said fuck that and my buddy bought the oz and we couldn't make it through a spliff between the two of us.
> 
> If that is yours give us a smoke report once its done drying and curing. I want to know if it packs the same punch as it did 4 years ago.


Not mine... Golden Coast Genetics are selling em


----------



## mdjenks (May 11, 2015)

I might have to snap a finger off today. I gave my brother in law 3 grams of blue dream and he said he would give .5 grams of wax. My wife went to the mothers day cook out and I stayed with the dogs and when she got home she said oh this is for you. I saw the small silicone casing and was like fuck yeah and when I opened it the little bit of wax in it was about the half the size of a BB, you know BB guns. And it looks like a fucking buger, i swear if I find out I vaped a buger I will end him.


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I might have to snap a finger off today. I gave my brother in law 3 grams of blue dream and he said he would give .5 grams of wax. My wife went to the mothers day cook out and I stayed with the dogs and when she got home she said oh this is for you. I saw the small silicone casing and was like fuck yeah and when I opened it the little bit of wax in it was about the half the size of a BB, you know BB guns. And it looks like a fucking buger, i swear if I find out I vaped a buger I will end him.
> 
> View attachment 3415997


I'd be pissed. 3g of Blue Dream for that? That'd be gone in 1 hit for us.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What in the bloody hells is a grasshopper bro? I mean I know the bug but I have never heard of this grasshopper you speak of lolol.


Lol I thought he was talking about the lawnmower .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Not mine... Golden Coast Genetics are selling em


They have an HP 13 x Abusive OG(reversed) already out for sale. May have to try it but I don't want an OG cross too many. Hopefully they make s1 of it.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

*DHN Platinum Cookies

 


*
She's small as I flowered her after taking some cuts but boy does she look amazing. Def looks like the mom of my Platinum Delights keeper from SinCity as they both have the bud growing on fan leaf stem. 49 days 12/12


----------



## Yodaweed (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *DHN Platinum Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3416035
> 
> ...


Those are some unique bud formations!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Those are some unique bud formations!


Very unique bro. She looks damn amazing but she's one I have to figure out how to speed her up as her growth is veg is super ssslowwww  if I can't get a better run outta her she may not be kept around as it takes so long to veg but I may just keep her for me if I really like her which I'm sure I will cus I love my Platinum Delights


----------



## Yodaweed (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Very unique bro. She looks damn amazing but she's one I have to figure out how to speed her up as her growth is veg is super ssslowwww  if I can't get a better run outta her she may not be kept around as it takes so long to veg but I may just keep her for me if I really like her which I'm sure I will cus I love my Platinum Delights


Yeah those look like tastey little weed diamonds, sometimes patience is worth it, I would just get her to a reasonable size then give her a high powered light like her own 600w hid or a whole led to herself that would speed up growth and put it in a large container like a 10 gallon, try topping and LST that could help cause the low yielders always seem to be the tastiest and frostiest!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *DHN Platinum Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3416035
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful lady bro .


----------



## Yodaweed (May 11, 2015)

Golden Goat

Follow my instagram @colorado4weed2love0


----------



## Yodaweed (May 11, 2015)

DJ Short's Flo


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's a beautiful lady bro .


Thanks man yes she's a looker for sure. I wish she wasn't so damn slow in veg but I did strip this girl for clones and didn't give her any time to heal. I just flowered her cuz she is so slow to veg just to see what she looks like but she doesn't require much base soil is good enough to carry her through the whole cycle. Gonna give her a nice big pot from the jump next run and add more perlite to the soil see if more air will help her speed up some but I think I'm gonna love her. I can smell a lil OG coming out of her but she's more sweet than anything.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks man yes she's a looker for sure. I wish she wasn't so damn slow in veg but I did strip this girl for clones and didn't give her any time to heal. I just flowered her cuz she is so slow to veg just to see what she looks like but she doesn't require much base soil is good enough to carry her through the whole cycle. Gonna give her a nice big pot from the jump next run and add more perlite to the soil see if more air will help her speed up some but I think I'm gonna love her. I can smell a lil OG coming out of her but she's more sweet than anything.


OG is giving it it's slow veg time probably . A sweet OG sounds nice and definitely looks awesome !


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 11, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat
> View attachment 3416099
> Follow my instagram @colorado4weed2love0


All Gold goat crosses I've run like to pop that "nipple" on top of the nug. Areola buds!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat
> View attachment 3416099
> Follow my instagram @colorado4weed2love0


I hear a lot of ppl talk about this strain...looks pretty good..I love the bud structure .


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *DHN Platinum Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3416035
> 
> ...


DEF cookie leaves. Weird fuckers!


----------



## amgprb (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Very unique bro. She looks damn amazing but she's one I have to figure out how to speed her up as her growth is veg is super ssslowwww  if I can't get a better run outta her she may not be kept around as it takes so long to veg but I may just keep her for me if I really like her which I'm sure I will cus I love my Platinum Delights


Mine are keeping up in veg, a hair slower then everything else but not by much... Will be transplanted outta solos soon and we shall see how she fairs


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

Anyone run Lemon Drop before my mothers lookin gorgeous. All i know is its the mother to Lemon Kush i got a nug of LK ive been saving forever shits fire af


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

If it comes out anything like this ill be more then pleased ive been saving it for damn near 3 months i got a couple friemds flying out so im gunna keep a nug of everything ive accumulated make sure they cant even talk theyll be so baked


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

Biological warfare was successful light burnage nothing major and those fuckers are droppin like flies next to take care of the pm just wanna give em a lil bit to recover it fuckin sucks being the youngest one outta my group cause i always gotta fix people mistakes oh well when im off on my own ill thrive from all the trials and tribulations


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Mine are keeping up in veg, a hair slower then everything else but not by much... Will be transplanted outta solos soon and we shall see how she fairs


Damn that's good to hear bro. What medium you using? Mines was ultra slow in veg do you keep the medium most or do you let her dry out good? If your using soil is the mix on the colder side or is it hot? Just trying to figure out what it may be causing her to veg so slow lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's good to hear bro. What medium you using? Mines was ultra slow in veg do you keep the medium most or do you let her dry out good? If your using soil is the mix on the colder side or is it hot? Just trying to figure out what it may be causing her to veg so slow lol


That cookies you posted that's from sincity seeds? Is that a OGKB cross or something? I have a pack of sinmint cookies and just wondering what to expect thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That cookies you posted that's from sincity seeds? Is that a OGKB cross or something? I have a pack of sinmint cookies and just wondering what to expect thanks


The Cookies I posted in this thread is clone only Platinum GSC. If you check my thread out I have a keeper Platinum Delights which is Platinum GSC x Blue Power. SinMints is Forum GSC x Blue Power. They are similar but a lil different in bud structure, color, smell and a few other traits. I have SinMints too and I just put 4 down yesterday. SinMints actually gives some pretty close OGKB phenos and the Platinum GSC cut looks just like OGKB but fans have a slightly different look and the way the buds stack is different. OGKB is the biggest yielding Cookie cut out there. I'll show you some pics of SinMints in a few. Check my thread out its in my signature you can see my keeper Platinum Delights there


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

5150 and salmon creek only thing i could find on the 5150 is something called 5150 og but this doesn't look like an og at all looks like a pure indica my homie said he did an outdoor with it and it came out fire smelling like coffee and skunk super musky so its probably got some hindu kush in its genetics salmon creeks coming along but the 5150 is flowering hella fast compared to the salmon creek but the SC is branching out alot more


----------



## mdjenks (May 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'd be pissed. 3g of Blue Dream for that? That'd be gone in 1 hit for us.


And it is green not yellow so its probably mostly plant material. I'm guessing home made. I talk to him today and was like WTF man and he said that was just a sample and he was almost out but will be getting me more. I should just tell him fuck it as I can get Oil Refinery products and they are top fucking notch, not that snot buger looking shit.


----------



## mdjenks (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Cookies I posted in this thread is clone only Platinum GSC. If you check my thread out I have a keeper Platinum Delights which is Platinum GSC x Blue Power. SinMints is Forum GSC x Blue Power. They are similar but a lil different in bud structure, color, smell and a few other traits. I have SinMints too and I just put 4 down yesterday. SinMints actually gives some pretty close OGKB phenos and the Platinum GSC cut looks just like OGKB but fans have a slightly different look and the way the buds stack is different. OGKB is the biggest yielding Cookie cut out there. I'll show you some pics of SinMints in a few. Check my thread out its in my signature you can see my keeper Platinum Delights there


Yeah I have to say cookies have a weird growth structure with the bud sites swelled up in the corners of the branches but like everyone knows if you looking for weight go with something else but if you want quality and can grow get some cookies if you haven't had them.


----------



## mdjenks (May 11, 2015)

@akhiymjames: I can't find any of your cookie posts man, maybe I'm doing something wrong.

Somebody Needs To Grow GGG's Orange Juice so I can decide if I want to purchase them.....haha


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *DHN Platinum Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3416035
> 
> ...


Nice what week you in?your gunna love the quality but im tellin you now you wont be a fan of how low yielding it is i dont like tootin my own horn but my dwc looks better and has way more trichs then most the bags of "cookies" ive gotten from the dispensaries not to mention whenever i crack the jar ive gotta damn near grab a rag to stop me from drooling over it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @akhiymjames: I can't find any of your cookie posts man, maybe I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Somebody Needs To Grow GGG's Orange Juice so I can decide if I want to purchase them.....haha


Didn't you see the cookies I posted on last page? If you wanna see the cookies I'm growing check my bread out its in my signature. 



Nate Dogg said:


> Nice what week you in?your gunna love the quality but im tellin you now you wont be a fan of how low yielding it is i dont like tootin my own horn but my dwc looks better and has way more trichs then most the bags of "cookies" ive gotten from the dispensaries not to mention whenever i crack the jar ive gotta damn near grab a rag to stop me from drooling over it


Just hit 7 weeks yesterday bro. I'm loving the quality already and I can tell its gonna be very good. Your def right about low yield but she didn't veg well if she did the yield wouldn't be bad on her but I'm gonna run her again and give her nice big pot to see if that speeds her up some. A lot of people always say the quality at the dispensaries aren't that great. Always hear of how they knock trichs off buds and stuff and rename many. We are connoisseurs so I feel our buds will always be better than a lot of the dispensaries.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't you see the cookies I posted on last page? If you wanna see the cookies I'm growing check my bread out its in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 7 weeks yesterday bro. I'm loving the quality already and I can tell its gonna be very good. Your def right about low yield but she didn't veg well if she did the yield wouldn't be bad on her but I'm gonna run her again and give her nice big pot to see if that speeds her up some. A lot of people always say the quality at the dispensaries aren't that great. Always hear of how they knock trichs off buds and stuff and rename many. We are connoisseurs so I feel our buds will always be better than a lot of the dispensaries.


Nice thing is with cookies people try get it to the co-ops before its properly cured not me its a shame to have something so beautiful and rush the cure for me taste and smell is way more important than the looks


----------



## shishkaboy (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> A lot of people always say the quality at the dispensaries aren't that great. Always hear of how they knock trichs off buds and stuff and rename many. We are connoisseurs so I feel our buds will always be better than a lot of the dispensaries.


It's way different bro. Real talk i would happily smoke ANY of your stuff over ANY disp. based on the limited experience I have.with Denver dispos.

Even the black market is the same mostly b and c grade with a sprinkle of top shelf. But you gotta be diligent and say "No Im good" a few times before you get to the good stuff.

Here is what is being passed as "a" grade locally.
 
And next to a kool aid nug


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I might have to snap a finger off today. I gave my brother in law 3 grams of blue dream and he said he would give .5 grams of wax. My wife went to the mothers day cook out and I stayed with the dogs and when she got home she said oh this is for you. I saw the small silicone casing and was like fuck yeah and when I opened it the little bit of wax in it was about the half the size of a BB, you know BB guns. And it looks like a fucking buger, i swear if I find out I vaped a buger I will end him.
> 
> View attachment 3415997


Ha ha damn. I take rips 3x that size. Sounds like you owe him .5 of a can of whoop ass. What a joke.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't you see the cookies I posted on last page? If you wanna see the cookies I'm growing check my bread out its in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 7 weeks yesterday bro. I'm loving the quality already and I can tell its gonna be very good. Your def right about low yield but she didn't veg well if she did the yield wouldn't be bad on her but I'm gonna run her again and give her nice big pot to see if that speeds her up some. A lot of people always say the quality at the dispensaries aren't that great. Always hear of how they knock trichs off buds and stuff and rename many. We are connoisseurs so I feel our buds will always be better than a lot of the dispensaries.


Not to mention the one i regularly go to ive caught them puttin buds through a hash box before they went on to display then had the audacity to ask if i wanted any?! Like wtf hell nah do i look like a duck?! Then since i already wasnt in the best mood i hit him with that reverse psychology u got anything that hasnt been ran through that


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *DHN Platinum Cookies
> 
> View attachment 3416035
> 
> ...


Looks quality but damn, you're going to be lucky to get a few joints when it's said and done.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's way different bro. Real talk i would happily smoke ANY of your stuff over ANY disp. based on the limited experience I have.with Denver dispos.
> 
> Even the black market is the same mostly b and c grade with a sprinkle of top shelf. But you gotta be diligent and say "No Im good" a few times before you get to the good stuff.
> 
> ...


Ive heard the colo disp ecsp. The ones for recreation suck we gotta a sayin around here if we see some bs at the club must be Denver light dep bullshit


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks quality but damn, you're going to be lucky to get a few joints when it's said and done.


Yea not too much is gonna come from this girl I said half oz at the most. I stripped her for cuts and through her in flower. Should've let her recover and veg more but I just said fuck it lol. Next run of her will be much better for sure. Gonna top once and that's it. No taking cuts from that one until it gets nice and very big.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's way different bro. Real talk i would happily smoke ANY of your stuff over ANY disp. based on the limited experience I have.with Denver dispos.
> 
> Even the black market is the same mostly b and c grade with a sprinkle of top shelf. But you gotta be diligent and say "No Im good" a few times before you get to the good stuff.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm the same the TLC yall put into the plants I would smoke over anything from dispensary or from the streets in a heartbeat. Man the local stuff still doesn't look too bad compared to what I'm seeing float around. Doesn't come close to that Kool Aid tho nothing like grade A connoisseur buds. I'm ready to smoke some fareal as the stuff I'm getting from my bro and his friend is not cutting it for me


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea not too much is gonna come from this girl I said half oz at the most. I stripped her for cuts and through her in flower. Should've let her recover and veg more but I just said fuck it lol. Next run of her will be much better for sure. Gonna top once and that's it. No taking cuts from that one until it gets nice and very big.


I hear you. Nothing wrong with some samples.

I have the forum cut and I have to veg her over three feet just to get her to finish about four feet. She doesn't stretch for shit.

I don't run her very much for this reason. I can usually complete almost two gg4 or OG runs before gsc has a complete run with a long veg of a couple months or more.

Report back with a smoke report.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @akhiymjames: I can't find any of your cookie posts man, maybe I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Somebody Needs To Grow GGG's Orange Juice so I can decide if I want to purchase them.....haha


Shiyt i just might a j of it with a shot of vodka sounds amazing right about now. a hippy screwdriver


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I hear you. Nothing wrong with some samples.
> 
> I have the forum cut and I have to veg her over three feet just to get her to finish about four feet. She doesn't stretch for shit.
> 
> ...


Yea that's how I'm looking at it. I figured I would just see how she grows and stuff and then I'll try to get the best out of her. Yea this cut didn't stretch at all either guess that's a flaw in cookies. I'm gonna have the Forum cut eventually as I want to try her too.

Got GG#4 going now and she's very vigorous and will have the SFV OG very soon. I def will give a smoke report when she's finished


----------



## amgprb (May 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's good to hear bro. What medium you using? Mines was ultra slow in veg do you keep the medium most or do you let her dry out good? If your using soil is the mix on the colder side or is it hot? Just trying to figure out what it may be causing her to veg so slow lol


High 70s low 80s are my temps. 60% +/- humidity. I always put my seedlings and young clones into used soil (non-amended, soil that is typically 3+ months since it was used so that any remaining roots from previous harvest have degraded, i mix/shake/stir the soil every few days during the 3 month period before reusing). I feed only when needed (typically 1/4 strength every third watering. I allow my soil to dry completely between watering...

I think that bout sums it up!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 11, 2015)

Does everyone but me have the sfv?


----------



## a senile fungus (May 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Does everyone but me have the sfv?



Not yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2015)

Had a Karma's og show male so Sfv og is going in
She is the smaller of the two clones I got and is growing slower. Good one is my mom now


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a Karma's og show male so Sfv og is going in
> She is the smaller of the two clones I got and is growing slower. Good one is my mom now
> View attachment 3416576 View attachment 3416577 View attachment 3416580


Nice hopefully i find a good male outta my fire og seeds


----------



## booms111 (May 12, 2015)

GG#4


----------



## mdjenks (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't you see the cookies I posted on last page? If you wanna see the cookies I'm growing check my bread out its in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 7 weeks yesterday bro. I'm loving the quality already and I can tell its gonna be very good. Your def right about low yield but she didn't veg well if she did the yield wouldn't be bad on her but I'm gonna run her again and give her nice big pot to see if that speeds her up some. A lot of people always say the quality at the dispensaries aren't that great. Always hear of how they knock trichs off buds and stuff and rename many. We are connoisseurs so I feel our buds will always be better than a lot of the dispensaries.


Yeah I did I just thought you had a blog grow


----------



## mdjenks (May 12, 2015)

Have you ever seen a strain with this many crosses? Hammer of the Gods by Cult Classic Seeds:


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah I did I just thought you had a blog grow


Check my thread out in my signature you can see everything I'm growing there. Got a nice Platinum Cookies cross that's a keeper of mines called Platinum Delights.


----------



## mdjenks (May 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have you ever seen a strain with this many crosses? Hammer of the Gods by Cult Classic Seeds:
> 
> View attachment 3416834


This is like a damn physics equation

Hippy Headband by Hazeman Seeds isn't a limited edition it is for sale on cannazon.

$53.82 for a 12 pack of regs

Ran across a clone only strain called Chem Soda (BlackCherrySoda x Chem D BX3)

the word is it may have been made by Chamorrow Seeds or OMMPkid

Attitude has GGG's Aloha Grape Stomper in stock.

Wow, also on the tude Cotton Candy by Delicious Seeds (Lavender x Power Plant) is back, it was sold out for a very long time and now there is another strain called Cotton Candy Cane by Emerald Triangle Seeds (Blueberry Headband x Sweet Tooth)


----------



## mdjenks (May 12, 2015)

@akhiymjames I finally found your Platinum Delights, looks great. How was the smell/taste/high? 

Was she a head banger?

Def not a high yielder so I am guessing quality not quantity on this one.

My brother in law had the balls to ask me "how was it", meaning that green buger wax. I said it sucked and messed up the flavor of my beloved orange crush as I had put it in halfway through the bowl on vaporizer and it taste like shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Does everyone but me have the sfv?


naw im not in the circle either...


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Does everyone but me have the sfv?


Not yet but I'm working on it ! )


----------



## mdjenks (May 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Does everyone but me have the sfv?


I don't have any either nor do I care to have any. I'm not a huge OG/Kush fan. I prefer a sweet smelling sativa leaning hybrid. Speaking of fruity sativa's I am about to break out some of my freshly cured Green Crack.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @akhiymjames I finally found your Platinum Delights, looks great. How was the smell/taste/high?
> 
> Was she a head banger?
> 
> ...


The smell is very intoxicating. Very very very loud smells like sour lime kush but when she's smoked she taste like baked sugar cookies with berry undertones. Very tasty and the high is amazing very very potent. She's more for going to bed but she can be uplifting too. I smoked her a few times before work and I was working like a mad man lol. The way she smells you wouldn't like her as she's very sour and kushy but the taste you would love very sweet. She actually yields ok for being a cookie cross the Blue Power dad helped that out. On my first run got a lil over an oz and she was in a 1gal pot so not had yielder at all.

Can't believe he had the nerve to ask you about that green stuff lol what he say when you told him it sucked lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I don't have any either nor do I care to have any. I'm not a huge OG/Kush fan. I prefer a sweet smelling sativa leaning hybrid. Speaking of fruity sativa's I am about to break out some of my freshly cured Green Crack.


Man I think you would like the Jurple Cut I have. It's Jillybean x Purple Jillybean. She smells so fruity and sounds exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man I think you would like the Jurple Cut I have. It's Jillybean x Purple Jillybean. She smells so fruity and sounds exactly what you're looking for.


Nice love the name does yours have any citrus smell or flavor in it we ran a cut outdoors last year of jillybean and it tastsd and smelled just like a creamsicle they were are biggest producers 5+ and we did 10 in 150 gal smart pots wasnt the best looking tho airy squishy sativa styled nugs


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2015)

Orange creamsicle*


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice love the name does yours have any citrus smell or flavor in it we ran a cut outdoors last year of jillybean and it tastsd and smelled just like a creamsicle they were are biggest producers 5+ and we did 10 in 150 gal smart pots wasnt the best looking tho airy squishy sativa styled nugs


Mine smells like straight orange peels. The buds on mine are super dense but still sativa structure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Mine smells like straight orange peels. The buds on mine are super dense but still sativa structure.
> View attachment 3417146 View attachment 3417147


Damn she looks super frosty now is that the jurple? the ones we grow were dark forest green like that but didn't have near as much frost but then again we did ours outdoor nice work


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn she looks super frosty now is that the jurple? the ones we grow were dark forest green like that but didn't have near as much frost but then again we did ours outdoor nice work


That would be Jurple. She is so heavy all her side branches have collapsed, I'll grab some new shots in the morning. Those were from 4 days ago. She needs tied up bad.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2015)

I personally love Purples for how good they help my anxiety and back pain bout to pack some up of Purple Kush(with barely any purp) and Purple Alien OG(has 0 purp whatsoever)


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2015)

Hell yeah packing on that wieght i was gunna run them again just for that reason but the quality just wasnt up to par with others ive ran imo


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2015)

And not to mention most people want light green or purp not dark green most people will over look how frosty it is and wont buy it for that simple reason wich is dumb if you ask me doesnt really matter the color of the strain its how good the grower is behind that strain


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

Someone say purple
 
 

Pollinating this lady today


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

Since we are talking purple....


This is Fat Purple... I have been running her for about 8 months now


 
This is my Purple Kush cut... Been in my garden for 2 or 3 years noW





Bright Berry Cookies: great smoke, very nice yield. Threw a couple nanners around week 7. I didnt keep her, but I have run 5 or 6 more from seed and they are pretty uniform and have looked very similar. I still have 10 more seeds to pop




This is the result of a pollen chuck. I made this strain last year, and still have a cut of this plant in veg. Gonna pop some more soon to find a suitable stud. This strain is LOUD! The smell is so bad it is offensive and made my entire house wreak of fried oninions & peppers crossed with sewage




This is Double Purple Doja, one of 3 phenos. Although all 3 were very pretty they were not keepers. Very mild smoke, this strain is more of a heirloom/novelty/breeding stock


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FML


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FMLView attachment 3417440View attachment 3417441


That plush berry looks kinda like Kool aid kush


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FMLView attachment 3417440View attachment 3417441


Damn what a shame to lose a beauty like that. Man I can't believe none of those people kept her around. That was the point of you passing the cut. Man I hope you find something close to her in her offspring


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn what a shame to lose a beauty like that. Man I can't believe none of those people kept her around. That was the point of you passing the cut. Man I hope you find something close to her in her offspring


That was 100% the point if passing her around! Thanks gor the kind words, and i hope to find something close too. And if I dont, then maybe you or the other 30 or so people I have given beans to will find it and then I can get a cut!


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Lil SoCal MK


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Since we are talking purple....
> 
> View attachment 3417371
> This is Fat Purple... I have been running her for about 8 months now
> ...





amgprb said:


> Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FMLView attachment 3417440View attachment 3417441


Beautiful flowers dude. Damn!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FMLView attachment 3417440View attachment 3417441


Did TGA discontinued the Plushberry strain ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Did TGA discontinued the Plushberry strain ?


Yep


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Did TGA discontinued the Plushberry strain ?





st0wandgrow said:


> Yep


Made I missed out on those. Always would say I'm gonna get a pack but never did. Luckily I was blessed with some f3 of them or I would be really kickin myself in the head lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Made I missed out on those. Always would say I'm gonna get a pack but never did. Luckily I was blessed with some f3 of them or I would be really kickin myself in the head lol


I've got 4 females from a TGA 5 pack that are at 5 weeks flower. They are looking very nice, only one pink/purple one though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Since we are talking purple....
> 
> View attachment 3417371
> This is Fat Purple... I have been running her for about 8 months now
> ...


All of them are amazing fucking gorgeous got me drooling hopefully i get a nice pheno out of my 5 pack of Plushberry i got a cut of guerilla grape im running and her father is dpd and the mother is purple urkle super grapey and the buds are almost pure purple


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Someone say purple
> View attachment 3417313
> View attachment 3417313
> 
> ...


_Looks beautiful and with the name kool-aid kush just sounds tasty as hell what you hitting her with_


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FMLView attachment 3417440View attachment 3417441


Shit if i get a nice pheno like that outta my 5 pack it would be a disgrace to hoard it


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> _Looks beautiful and with the name kool-aid kush just sounds tasty as hell what you hitting her with_


That pic is the black sour bubble. I am hitting it with the father of the bag sour #7. He seems to be dominant for smell, I will just need to select for color and density. He should and some stretch and some stank to this cut.
Who knows maybe something brand new will emerge


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> That pic is the black sour bubble. I am hitting it with the father of the bag sour #7. He seems to be dominant for smell, I will just need to select for color and density. He should and done stretch and some stank to this cut.
> Who knows maybe something brand new will emerge


Hell yeah ive got a couple packs of bogs sour bubble, sour grapes, and original bubble around here somewhere just haven't popped any heard alot of good things


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah ive got a couple packs of bogs sour bubble, sour grapes, and original bubble around here somewhere just haven't popped any heard alot of good things


I've got the Sour Bubble too. I'm gonna try and get the Bubblegum from him too. Always heard great things about his gear. Couple strains I'm growing now has Sour Bubble in it. You can smell the Sour Bubble in my Platinum Delights. I truly love it


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've got the Sour Bubble too. I'm gonna try and get the Bubblegum from him too. Always heard great things about his gear. Couple strains I'm growing now has Sour Bubble in it. You can smell the Sour Bubble in my Platinum Delights. I truly love it


Yeah bog definitely breeds that fire i remember looking at his stuff on overgrow and just wishing i had access to genetics like that back home when i was younger. i wanna get his sour strawberry supposed to be a huge yielder outdoors of sweet gassy strawberry dank already got the sour grape and it looks just like cookies from bogs grow journal and bog chimed in saying no gsc looks likes his sour grapes gave me a good laugh I'm praying for a straight gassy sour bubble leaning pheno as it looked way more triched out then the grape dom. pheno the grape dom. had more color tho


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

Found them and its sour boggle not sour bubble


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> i wanna get his sour strawberry supposed to be a huge yielder outdoors of sweet gassy strawberry dank


Good to hear! I picked up a pack of those a while back


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Found them and its sour boggle not sour bubble


That one has Sour Bubble in it. It's basically a BOG Bubble cross as the Sour Bubble came from BOG Bubble. I wonder what it's like with the Sour Bubble pheno bred back to it prolly some nice flavors. Let me know when you pop them would love to see em


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 13, 2015)

Speaking of Purple and Clone Only , here is a new test I'm running now on Japanese Lace Leaf Maple:
Aero Cloner


----------



## mdjenks (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The smell is very intoxicating. Very very very loud smells like sour lime kush but when she's smoked she taste like baked sugar cookies with berry undertones. Very tasty and the high is amazing very very potent. She's more for going to bed but she can be uplifting too. I smoked her a few times before work and I was working like a mad man lol. The way she smells you wouldn't like her as she's very sour and kushy but the taste you would love very sweet. She actually yields ok for being a cookie cross the Blue Power dad helped that out. On my first run got a lil over an oz and she was in a 1gal pot so not had yielder at all.
> 
> Can't believe he had the nerve to ask you about that green stuff lol what he say when you told him it sucked lol


He said yeah I thought it wasn't that great either but he did say he would hook me up with kind. he knows a great grower and I will take some of what ever his friend has.


----------



## mdjenks (May 13, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Speaking of Purple and Clone Only , here is a new test I'm running now on Japanese Lace Leaf Maple:
> Aero Cloner


Holy shit the stuff on the left looks like its dead, what is it? the plants on the right look very healthy!


----------



## mdjenks (May 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Someone say purple
> View attachment 3417313
> View attachment 3417313
> 
> ...


Looks just like the SickMeds GreenCrack I ran a year or so ago.


----------



## mdjenks (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Annnnnnndddd of course, we cant forget my Plushberry momma! She has made me 1000+ seeds! Unfortunately i made a horrible, stupid decision to let her go  ... I gave cuts away so I could get her back in the future. Well I tried to get a cut, and wouldnt you kno the 4 or 5 people who had her all flowered out the clones and never mothered one thinking they could just het more from me in the future.. FMLView attachment 3417440View attachment 3417441


Well I have ten plushberry beans if you want to buy some, it won't be cheap since they are no longer being made


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Well I have ten plushberry beans if you want to buy some, it won't be cheap since they are no longer being made


Lol thanks bro, appreciate the offer! Im good though, got about 3-400 plushberry beans kickin around!


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 13, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Holy shit the stuff on the left looks like its dead, what is it? the plants on the right look very healthy!


Not dead , just cut from mother 6 hours ago , lol. Japanese lace leaf maple tree cuttings


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

All this talk about bog and his sour bubble makes me feel I should say again that, he was the most down to earth booth I vistited at the cup. He also had the best gear of all the display jars. He gets my vote of approval


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

All this talk about bog makes me feel like I need to buy a pack or two


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> All this talk about bog makes me feel like I need to buy a pack or two


Definitely his whole family breeds and grows that fire him, his wife, and his son they definitely get my vote of approval


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely his whole family breeds and grows that fire him, his wife, and his son they definitely get my vote of approval


Didnt meet the son, just mom n pop. My homie was gifted a pack that I am not really supposed to mention yet.
Let's just say they would be a dying mans last wish.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

That's what I'm working towards, a family business. I'm hoping I can get my boys into it....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Didnt meet the son, just mom n pop. My homie was gifted a pack that I am not really supposed to mention yet.
> Let's just say they would be a dying mans last wish.


Damn I hope you can let us know what those are eventually. Got me very intrigued.

@kgp smoking on some OG I got from a buddy. Shits amazing I'm thinking its maybe True or Ghost not real lemon like you speak of SFV but I know OG and this is it
 

I got to have a clone of this. Shit is just too damn good. Mrs loves it too very surprised as she loves the fruity stuff this shit is straight gas and pine earthy loud as fuck. What do you know about the Diamond OG cut? Been hearing a few things about it and SinCity is planing some tests with it. Heard its held down tightly but don't know where it comes from or if it's an s1 or what


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2015)

So I threw a HA OG into flower yesterday


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

that cut I call Ghost




week5


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that cut I call Ghost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she get purple towards the end?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I hope you can let us know what those are eventually. Got me very intrigued.


 
Shot from econolodge in aurora
Funny story about that sour punch candy towards the bottom of the tray, under the smelly proof bag.


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Does she get purple towards the end?


cold temps and lack of P will make her go purp round day 70 or so but that can be a little overdone in 12/12 for my tastes...
looks/sounds like BOG hooked it up...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that cut I call Ghost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro I can never see your pics when you post them. I don't know why but there's an x through them. Even on my Mac I can't see them.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> cold temps and lack of P will make her go purp round day 70 or so but that can be a little overdone in 12/12 for my tastes...
> looks/sounds like BOG hooked it up...


Real talk, mad respect for bog and his fam. Even tho our interaction was brief, I saw his work. Was able to hold it in my hand and know that was most likely the best I got to see on the CO trip. I wish I could got a sample or copped some, but it seems kinda weird asking for stuff like that.
That sour bubble looked fire!!!.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

PCG Cookies and Guerilla Glue #4


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

Whoops this is the mystery cookies smells like gsc dipped in diesel fuel then sprayed by a skunk smells similar to the Diesel cookies ive gotten before from harborside but more skunk/earthy cookie dough


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

Gg#4 and the mystery cookies just started trimmin it all up ill post some pics of the Candyland soon as i get to her


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

Medicine Man is the largest dispensary in Denver, well the outskirts of Denver in the warehouse district. Its in a great location because it is close to the Airport and all the tourists hit them up first.

The owner said they go through almost 200lbs a week and he said they are schedule to make 9 million this year.

http://www.medicinemandenver.com/medical-marijuana-menu/

they have Kool Aid Kush

check out one of their gardens:


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2015)

Feeling pretty blessed to be gifted this cut....


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

A fresh cured Green Crack bud, man I did a tight trim job on these nugs and think I may have stuck to many in the turkey bag as some were a little smashed but they will fluff up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Medicine Man is the largest dispensary in Denver, well the outskirts of Denver in the warehouse district. Its in a great location because it is close to the Airport and all the tourists hit them up first.
> 
> The owner said they go through almost 200lbs a week and he said they are schedule to make 9 million this year.
> 
> ...


200lbs per week? 

If my math is correct that's less than $1,000 per lb. I wonder if that $9,000,000 figure is gross profit, or if that's revenue?


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 200lbs per week?
> 
> If my math is correct that's less than $1,000 per lb. I wonder if that $9,000,000 figure is gross profit, or if that's revenue?


that is just herb, not counting edibles, elixirs, candy, concentrates, etc


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3418350 Feeling pretty blessed to be gifted this cut....


Tora Bora?

Have you or your wife tried high CBD meds before?


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> A fresh cured Green Crack bud, man I did a tight trim job on these nugs and think I may have stuck to many in the turkey bag as some were a little smashed but they will fluff up.
> 
> View attachment 3418352


Has a nice smell of apples, fruity not citrus


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I can never see your pics when you post them. I don't know why but there's an x through them. Even on my Mac I can't see them.


http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3418181/
try clicking on this link tell me if that works...or click on my sig and check out my steez


----------



## skunkwreck (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3418181/
> try clicking on this link tell me if that works...or click on my sig and check out my steez


 Yeah that worked


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3418181/
> try clicking on this link tell me if that works...or click on my sig and check out my steez


Yea that def worked bro and she's a beauty. I'll def slide through your thread and check your stuff out bro.

You don't have anything in your signature bro?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

Heres the KK Candyland i honestly didnt know and never seen Candyland get so frosty


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Tora Bora?
> 
> Have you or your wife tried high CBD meds before?


Yep tora bora cbd cut and yes I've tried it many times and so has the wife. Does wonders for her TS.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3418181/
> try clicking on this link tell me if that works...or click on my sig and check out my steez


Shes lookin sexy af


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that def worked bro and she's a beauty. I'll def slide through your thread and check your stuff out bro.
> 
> You don't have anything in your signature bro?


http://rollitup.org/t/pheno-hunting-for-this-season.861527/page-3#post-11565278-------my link to my thread...


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

I was looking at pics of other peoples Green Crack bud pics and man is it a uniform type plant I mean its hard to fuck up skunk #1 x Mazar aka Unknown indica. Plus it has that quintessential orange hair and very green sugary leaves on the buds. I have had seen some GC buds that where frostier than my chernobyl or my chem Dog #4.

@Nate Dogg did the GC you grew have the same lime green orange haired frosty buds? I bet you got huge chunky buds growing outdoors or did you run her in the green house or indoors?


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 200lbs per week?
> 
> If my math is correct that's less than $1,000 per lb. I wonder if that $9,000,000 figure is gross profit, or if that's revenue?


I re-watched the video, Marijuana Country: The Cannabis Boom (2015) and they "produce 120lbs a week so I stand corrected. But the owner did say last year they made just over 4 million and where projected to make 9 million this year and 18 million in 2017 due to them opening up new locations. Watch the video the beginning is a lot about the Medicine Man dispensary and pay attention when they are in the grow area to the gigantic clear water tank it is outrageous! 

Look out HarborSide Health Center you may not be the biggest on the block anymore.


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/pheno-hunting-for-this-season.861527/page-3#post-11565278-------my link to my thread...


I checked out your blog, or at least I think its your blog, and man you have some nice stuff. I even commented on the plant you holding a pop/beer can next to the main cola and it looks like a wild landrace/heirloom strain, very impressive to say the least!


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I hope you can let us know what those are eventually. Got me very intrigued.
> 
> @kgp smoking on some OG I got from a buddy. Shits amazing I'm thinking its maybe True or Ghost not real lemon like you speak of SFV but I know OG and this is it
> View attachment 3418177 View attachment 3418178
> ...


Very nice man, talk about a lime green and almost a sea blue/green color to those nugs, I know you love the OG's and I hope you get a cut of it. Always nice to be gifted some herb, now thats a friend when they have some fire and they want you to try it!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

That sunlight really does bring out the full potential.


----------



## mdjenks (May 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Medicine Man is the largest dispensary in Denver, well the outskirts of Denver in the warehouse district. Its in a great location because it is close to the Airport and all the tourists hit them up first.
> 
> The owner said they go through almost 200lbs a week and he said they are schedule to make 9 million this year.
> 
> ...



I may need to watch the video again but I swear they said they grow 70 strains, that would be heaven, fuck having virgins I want a 70 strain garden.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 14, 2015)

Is there a "strain tree " , so to speak , starting back from some of the ibls , sk#1 , etc? An online family tree?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I was looking at pics of other peoples Green Crack bud pics and man is it a uniform type plant I mean its hard to fuck up skunk #1 x Mazar aka Unknown indica. Plus it has that quintessential orange hair and very green sugary leaves on the buds. I have had seen some GC buds that where frostier than my chernobyl or my chem Dog #4.
> 
> @Nate Dogg did the GC you grew have the same lime green orange haired frosty buds? I bet you got huge chunky buds growing outdoors or did you run her in the green house or indoors?


Havent ran her in a green house our indoors but im planning on doing a straight blue dream and green crack indoors here soon so ill let u know how mine does indoors but outdoors neon lime green round nugs that are dense as hell and has tons of neon orange hairs that are fat ass fuck reeking of mango/peach candy and hints of earthy skunk its a staple in our outdoor garden were blessed to have this cut i dont smoke on it heavy because it disagrees with my anxiety horribly makes me super anxious and racey


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I was looking at pics of other peoples Green Crack bud pics and man is it a uniform type plant I mean its hard to fuck up skunk #1 x Mazar aka Unknown indica. Plus it has that quintessential orange hair and very green sugary leaves on the buds. I have had seen some GC buds that where frostier than my chernobyl or my chem Dog #4.
> 
> @Nate Dogg did the GC you grew have the same lime green orange haired frosty buds? I bet you got huge chunky buds growing outdoors or did you run her in the green house or indoors?


Im also running 10 outdoors so ill be sure to post pics once we getninto flower the only thing i like better is the Key Lime pie produces just as good looks just as good just the taste and flavor is outta this world like lime sherbert on pie crust with og kush sprinkles


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2015)

Green Crack end of week 4
First week 5 feeding


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2015)

More Green Crack
Can't barely keep it in the jars


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> More Green Crack
> Can't barely keep it in the jars
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


That shit looks amazing bro!!! Shining like diamonds I see why you can't keep it I wouldn't be able to keep it either lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> More Green Crack
> Can't barely keep it in the jars
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Nice work looks frosty as fuck mine looks a lil different then yours yours looks like its calyxs are pointy mine are really rounded its hard to describe yours looks like a cut a seen labeled super crack ridiculously frosty like yours pointy calyxs its supposed to be one of the first cuts let out and the dude paid 4000 for a tray of them in the bay area so i was told


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

A few goodies from the flower tent
GG4
 
Swamp Wrecked #5 
 
2010 Dog Kush


----------



## Bad Karma (May 15, 2015)

*Super Grape Ape*
I grew her outdoors a couple of years ago


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2015)

I've got that gorilla glue #4 going also. First run here.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 15, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> *Super Grape Ape*
> I grew her outdoors a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 3418803


God Damn !!!!
Don't know what else to say.


----------



## mdjenks (May 15, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> More Green Crack
> Can't barely keep it in the jars
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


You have one frosty pheno man.


----------



## mdjenks (May 15, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> *Super Grape Ape*
> I grew her outdoors a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 3418803


Wow, don't know if I have ever seen such a purple plant before, great job BK!

Ah I wish you would change your profile pic its freaky looking


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 15, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> *Super Grape Ape*
> I grew her outdoors a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 3418803


Nice job bro she looks hella frosty and purple as fuck! she taste and smell grape dom.?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 15, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> I've got that gorilla glue #4 going also. First run here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Nice got her dialed in what size pots you using?


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice got her dialed in what size pots you using?


This one is in 5 gallons pro mix bx running dyna-gro nutes 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bad Karma (May 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Wow, don't know if I have ever seen such a purple plant before, great job BK!
> 
> Ah I wish you would change your profile pic its freaky looking


Thank you, Jenks. As for my avatar, it's not changing, it represents me well.



Nate Dogg said:


> Nice job bro she looks hella frosty and purple as fuck! she taste and smell grape dom.?


Thank you for the kind words, Nate. Unfortunately, no, she didn't smell, or taste like grape.


----------



## mdjenks (May 15, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Thank you, Jenks. As for my avatar, it's not changing, it represents me well.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, Nate. Unfortunately, no, she didn't smell, or taste like grape.


Really with the Avatar? That represents you well, looks like a cannibal.

Anyway it doesn't matter in the big scheme of things I guess as long as you like its all that matters.

That is weird it didn't smell or taste like grapes. What did she smell and taste like then?

Did you breed her? I found Sour Grapes which was Sour Diesel x Grape Ape.

Maybe it is Super Silver Haze x Grape Ape?

Apothecary's Grape Ape is (Mendo Purps x Skunk x Afghani)

Barney's Farm Grape is (Grandaddy Grape x Skunk #1)

420-Seeds, has got to be the dumbest as it is (Purple Urkle), talk about straight ripping off a name, change to what you want and sale the shit out of it.

and as far as the Super goes I'm Super Haze

Dutch Passion Super Haze (Haze x Skunk #1)

CH9 Female Seeds Super Haze 
(Super Silver Haze {Jack 33/ G bolt Flower/ Haze G13/ Kali Mist}

Venus Genetics Super Haze (Super Silver Haze)

So was she a more Sativa leaning hybrid? if so that would indicate a haze in it.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Really with the Avatar? That represents you well, looks like a cannibal.
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter in the big scheme of things I guess as long as you like its all that matters.
> 
> ...


I thought grape ape was a clone only made from some guy that was fighting cancer, he explained it was an afgani strain. I thought he was a pretty big name and created other strains too I think I watched a documentary with him in it.


----------



## mdjenks (May 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I thought grape ape was a clone only made from some guy that was fighting cancer, he explained it was an afgani strain. I thought he was a pretty big name and created other strains too I think I watched a documentary with him in it.


Check out this link, this site is the best for finding the lineage of a plant (especially when it was a strain crossed by a breeder and sold by a seed bank)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/results/

Either way if the Super Grape Ape is any of those crosses I listed it would be an outstanding hybrid almost 50/50 Sativa/indica


----------



## Bad Karma (May 15, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Really with the Avatar? That represents you well, looks like a cannibal.
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter in the big scheme of things I guess as long as you like its all that matters.
> 
> ...


From the research I've done on the Super Grape Ape strain, it was Grape Ape x Super Silver Haze.
Her taste, and smell, came from her father's side of the family; skunky, and kinda spicy. Mom's side came through more in the color (obviously), and the effect, which was nice, and mellow.

As for Sour Grapes, the real clone only "Sour Grapes", that was the best weed I've ever grown, hands down. What Apothecary has in seed form is not the real deal, neither is what BOG has, but his strain just happens to share a name, where as Apothecary is pretending to sell the genuine article. Clone only "Sour Grapes" is a select pheno of Grape Stomper (by Gage Green Genetics), that was popular in the Bay Area, in 2010-11. Blue Sky Cafe use to offer it on their clone only menu. Sour Grapes is an elite cut, that is now held onto by a few, lucky growers, and breeders. Try as I might, I have not been able to find another cutting of her, since Blue Sky closed. Other strains like Grape Ape, GDP, and Purple Urkle, all have a grape-ish taste to them. Sour Grapes seriously tastes like smoking Welches Grape Juice, I'm not exaggerating, the flavor is that sweet, and pronounced. The high is euphoric, and on the sativa side of the spectrum, but it still manages to take care of minor aches, and pains, too.

*Sour Grapes*
2011


----------



## mdjenks (May 15, 2015)

Very nice man, I hope you find a clone as that one is very beautiful on its own. and if the med benefits/feeling is good as well that makes it even better. hell I would spend money to get that cut.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 16, 2015)

Update:
Purple Cadillac week 5





Agent orange week 4





Grape Ape week 5





SSH week 5


----------



## amgprb (May 16, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Update:
> Purple Cadillac week 5
> 
> 
> ...


Looking fantastic! Great job!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

smoking welchs grape juice, thats exactly what im looking for! grateful grape is really close! everyone that pulled off it said mmmm grape!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

grateful grape at 44 days...my welch grape pheno


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> grateful grape at 44 days...my welch grape phenoView attachment 3420002


What a beauty bro. Super frosty and it's awesome that she gives you that grape taste since that's her name. Would be a shame if she didn't. I know you got some plans for her


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> grateful grape at 44 days...my welch grape phenoView attachment 3420002


Beautiful plant


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What a beauty bro. Super frosty and it's awesome that she gives you that grape taste since that's her name. Would be a shame if she didn't. I know you got some plans for her


yea i tend to get a placebo effect when i smoke my own shit, so i need to share it with as many people as possible and just watch them puff. everyone hitting the grgr1 said"oh yummy!" and bout half said"mmmmm that grapes?"...gotta say gage did this one right.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Tora bora perking up...


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> From the research I've done on the Super Grape Ape strain, it was Grape Ape x Super Silver Haze.
> Her taste, and smell, came from her father's side of the family; skunky, and kinda spicy. Mom's side came through more in the color (obviously), and the effect, which was nice, and mellow.
> 
> As for Sour Grapes, the real clone only "Sour Grapes", that was the best weed I've ever grown, hands down. What Apothecary has in seed form is not the real deal, neither is what BOG has, but his strain just happens to share a name, where as Apothecary is pretending to sell the genuine article. Clone only "Sour Grapes" is a select pheno of Grape Stomper (by Gage Green Genetics), that was popular in the Bay Area, in 2010-11. Blue Sky Cafe use to offer it on their clone only menu. Sour Grapes is an elite cut, that is now held onto by a few, lucky growers, and breeders. Try as I might, I have not been able to find another cutting of her, since Blue Sky closed. Other strains like Grape Ape, GDP, and Purple Urkle, all have a grape-ish taste to them. Sour Grapes seriously tastes like smoking Welches Grape Juice, I'm not exaggerating, the flavor is that sweet, and pronounced. The high is euphoric, and on the sativa side of the spectrum, but it still manages to take care of minor aches, and pains, too.
> ...


Ahh i remember the sour grapes i was getting when i first got out to cal reminded me of grape pixie stixs to a tee with hints of diesel and skunk by far the best "grape" strain ive ever head all the sour grapes i see now is straight bull shit tastes like gdp wich im not a fan of at all i did find a nice seed in one of the amazing batches just wonder what she'll even represent


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> This one is in 5 gallons pro mix bx running dyna-gro nutes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Nice bout to do a run of bd and green crack indoors and maybe a couple randoms 7 gal air pots earth juice line nutrients and gunna be brewing some teas


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

Just found a seed in some gg4


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

Fucking bullshit white seed that popped in my fingers me and my homies been getting lots of bags of gg4 with seeds or herm flowers any1 had any trouble with it mine didnt show one her flower or seed at all?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

Found a good one in the gg4


----------



## amgprb (May 17, 2015)

So I am really upset. My heart is broken. Im sure some of you clone only & OG lovers feel may pain. I have no one to talk to about this in "real" life, so even if no one here listens, I may get a bit of relief just by getting this off of my chest...

My last batch of cuts I received included some genetics that i have spent a very long time trying to aquire. Some of the most important to my collection . This care package today was like the clone leave All-Star team!!! I was gifted is genetics from an extremely generous person to whom I am extremely thankful for. Included in this batch were four strains it truly meant a lot to me hence the reason I am so heartbroken. Before most important to me were blue dream, GG4, cherry pie and SFVOG!!!!

I received the cuts that were well packaged it in great condition within the day I began having issues started losing plants One by one. Keep in mind that these cuts were in the same cab is probably 30 other clothes which I had no issues with the others. My honest opinion is that our water sources were complete opocite ends of the spectrum and that my water caused the cuts to go into shock ;( i've had them for about 2 to 3 weeks as of this morning I was down to my last two, and fortunately for me they were the two then I had wanted the most GG4 & SFV.

And as i type this I think I am down to my last one. The GG4 looks great and is chugging along just fine in veg. The one that is made me so upset the one that I really wantted in my garden was the SFV OG. She started out rough and I actually thought I was going to lose her within the first few days she rebounded and routed fairly quickly! The past 2-3 days should begin to start looking rough again. Although she still alive at the moment I am confident she is not going to make it 

So now the journey that has taken this long, well over two years of making friends and contacts across the country, continues!

My wish list:
SFV OG
Tahoe OG
Blue Dream
Cherry Pie
FPOG
Black Cherry Soda
* (any) high CBD/low THC
* A high yielding potent strain

Thank you all for letting me rant! Hey-hey, i do feel a touch better now!

*i dont expect that many of you will even real this novel of a post  HAHAHA


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So I am really upset. My heart is broken. Im sure some of you clone only & OG lovers feel may pain. I have no one to talk to about this in "real" life, so even if no one here listens, I may get a bit of relief just by getting this off of my chest...
> 
> My last batch of cuts I received included some genetics that i have spent a very long time trying to aquire. Some of the most important to my collection . This care package today was like the clone leave All-Star team!!! I was gifted is genetics from an extremely generous person to whom I am extremely thankful for. Included in this batch were four strains it truly meant a lot to me hence the reason I am so heartbroken. Before most important to me were blue dream, GG4, cherry pie and SFVOG!!!!
> 
> ...


Damn man sorry to here that you lost all those genetics id be mad as fuckkkkkkkkkkk if i lost my genetics im sure you'll get them back


----------



## amgprb (May 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man sorry to here that you lost all those genetics id be mad as fuckkkkkkkkkkk if i lost my genetics im sure you'll get them back


Thanks for the words of inspiration!

Right now my pride and joy clone-only strains I have are:

The White
Platinum GSC 
Gorilla Glue # 4
King Louis OG
Super silver haze 

And I just got:
GSC forum cut
Colorado flo (which I know nothing about)


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thanks for the words of inspiration!
> 
> Right now my pride and joy clone-only strains I have are:
> 
> ...


Oooooo i love king louis og one of my favorite ogs by far have you ran the white indoors? ive ran it outdoors average producer fire weed just very viney thin branches that are weak and brittle as hell but the quality is outta this world more hashy and earthy but dripping in trichs not doing it this year cause how brittle the strain is


----------



## amgprb (May 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Oooooo i love king louis og one of my favorite ogs by far have you ran the white indoors? ive ran it outdoors average producer fire weed just very viney thin branches that are weak and brittle as hell but the quality is outta this world more hashy and earthy but dripping in trichs not doing it this year cause how brittle the strain is


Sounds like i have some gold in the line up! Haha.. I have not had the pleasure to run either of the white or louis. I have 4 of the white in veg righg now, 1 of the klog in veg and another 20 or so days in flower and lookin dank!


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So I am really upset. My heart is broken. Im sure some of you clone only & OG lovers feel may pain. I have no one to talk to about this in "real" life, so even if no one here listens, I may get a bit of relief just by getting this off of my chest...
> 
> My last batch of cuts I received included some genetics that i have spent a very long time trying to aquire. Some of the most important to my collection . This care package today was like the clone leave All-Star team!!! I was gifted is genetics from an extremely generous person to whom I am extremely thankful for. Included in this batch were four strains it truly meant a lot to me hence the reason I am so heartbroken. Before most important to me were blue dream, GG4, cherry pie and SFVOG!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. I have been looking for black cherry soda too. Never talked to anyone who had it. I'm sure several breeders have it because ivery seen crosses with it. I'll keep looking too


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Sorry to hear. I have been looking for black cherry soda too. Never talked to anyone who had it. I'm sure several breeders have it because ivery seen crosses with it. I'll keep looking too


Black cherry soda is pretty common at my local dispensary and black cherry cola idk if theres a difference


----------



## amgprb (May 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Sorry to hear. I have been looking for black cherry soda too. Never talked to anyone who had it. I'm sure several breeders have it because ivery seen crosses with it. I'll keep looking too


Yea, I do agree. There are alot of breeders working with it so there must be cuts of it around. IMO the reason it is such a rare find is because BCS is more of a novelty then anything else, also great breeding stock. On its own BCS is a gorgeous plant; great structure and growth, fast maturation times & even faster flowering times but what makes it great is its out of this world flavor and smell! I would rate the potency at maybe 5 or 6 but the terp profile makes up for the lack of potency and I could smoke on it all day long!


----------



## amgprb (May 17, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Black cherry soda is pretty common at my local dispensary and black cherry cola idk if theres a difference


Idk, never heard of BC cola tbh... I would be interested in trying it!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So I am really upset. My heart is broken. Im sure some of you clone only & OG lovers feel may pain. I have no one to talk to about this in "real" life, so even if no one here listens, I may get a bit of relief just by getting this off of my chest...
> 
> My last batch of cuts I received included some genetics that i have spent a very long time trying to aquire. Some of the most important to my collection . This care package today was like the clone leave All-Star team!!! I was gifted is genetics from an extremely generous person to whom I am extremely thankful for. Included in this batch were four strains it truly meant a lot to me hence the reason I am so heartbroken. Before most important to me were blue dream, GG4, cherry pie and SFVOG!!!!
> 
> ...


Damn bro that really sucks ass truly. My heart hurts for you. I am supposed to be getting all those except the GG#4 which I already have replaced with Bubba Kush so you will be able to get those back eventually. Try doing something that's good for foilar maybe that will help bring em back. Man it really sucks to lose these great genetics when it's taking years of talking to people and hunting. Don't worry they'll come back to you bro


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So I am really upset. My heart is broken. Im sure some of you clone only & OG lovers feel may pain. I have no one to talk to about this in "real" life, so even if no one here listens, I may get a bit of relief just by getting this off of my chest...
> 
> My last batch of cuts I received included some genetics that i have spent a very long time trying to aquire. Some of the most important to my collection . This care package today was like the clone leave All-Star team!!! I was gifted is genetics from an extremely generous person to whom I am extremely thankful for. Included in this batch were four strains it truly meant a lot to me hence the reason I am so heartbroken. Before most important to me were blue dream, GG4, cherry pie and SFVOG!!!!
> 
> ...



I just picked up four clones.
1.SFV OG
2. Cherry Pie
3. Girl Scout Cookies
4. Deadhead Og

So far they are looking good since I transplanted them from cocoa into the hydroponic tote. I will grow the fuck out of this SFV OG in your honor!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

Guys I picked up a lime slushed Chernobyl, blue og, sour grapes, and sour strawberry yesterday.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys I picked up a lime slushed Chernobyl, blue og, sour grapes, and sour strawberry yesterday.


Your gonna love the Chernobyl. I have mines in flower now that's what she smells like lime citrus slurpee. She got hit with rogue pollen tho so she didn't flower like she should have and got stunted bad during the first few weeks so buds are tiny. She's not as seeded as I thought she was. I guess the pollen didn't take all the way but her pistils has been brown forever and she has seeds on her. Good thing is she was pollinated by one of two dads so at least it's not a zillion dads


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

*GG#4 mom
*


----------



## skunkwreck (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So I am really upset. My heart is broken. Im sure some of you clone only & OG lovers feel may pain. I have no one to talk to about this in "real" life, so even if no one here listens, I may get a bit of relief just by getting this off of my chest...
> 
> My last batch of cuts I received included some genetics that i have spent a very long time trying to aquire. Some of the most important to my collection . This care package today was like the clone leave All-Star team!!! I was gifted is genetics from an extremely generous person to whom I am extremely thankful for. Included in this batch were four strains it truly meant a lot to me hence the reason I am so heartbroken. Before most important to me were blue dream, GG4, cherry pie and SFVOG!!!!
> 
> ...


I would literally be sick to my stomach...hoping you can reaquire them soon .


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your gonna love the Chernobyl. I have mines in flower now that's what she smells like lime citrus slurpee. She got hit with rogue pollen tho so she didn't flower like she should have and got stunted bad during the first few weeks so buds are tiny. She's not as seeded as I thought she was. I guess the pollen didn't take all the way but her pistils has been brown forever and she has seeds on her. Good thing is she was pollinated by one of two dads so at least it's not a zillion dads


Yea I grabbed it to see how it compares to the DHN cut


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I grabbed it to see how it compares to the DHN cut


I'm gonna throw some pics of it up later but it looks rough lol. There are some buds on it that didn't get touched by pollen and they look amazing. I'm pissed all my clones of it died to SMDH  hopefully I can get her to reveg


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm gonna throw some pics of it up later but it looks rough lol. There are some buds on it that didn't get touched by pollen and they look amazing. I'm pissed all my clones of it died to SMDH  hopefully I can get her to reveg


That sucks!
I picked up a bigger cloner yesterday and filled the old one up. It will be going to PapaPayne after this batch roots. I had to move to cloner it started to get hot in the 2nd floor closet.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks!
> I picked up a bigger cloner yesterday and filled the old one up. It will be going to PapaPayne after this batch roots. I had to move to cloner it started to get hot in the 2nd floor closet.View attachment 3420579View attachment 3420580


That seems like too much rez


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> That seems like too much rez


They are aero not dwc


----------



## Joedank (May 17, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> That seems like too much rez


all the better to keep temps down / res bact has more to do with temp/D.O. than movement/D.O.

lets be clear about sour grapes and sour GRAPE . one is sour d x grape ape and one is a GGG creation .... gimme that sour d grape ape anyday 
BLUE og did that come from colorado??


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

T


Joedank said:


> all the better to keep temps down / res bact has more to do with temp/D.O. than movement/D.O.
> 
> lets be clear about sour grapes and sour GRAPE . one is sour d x grape ape and one is a GGG creation .... gimme that sour d grape ape anyday
> BLUE og did that come from colorado??


These are from beans straight from BOG


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys I picked up a lime slushed Chernobyl, blue og, sour grapes, and sour strawberry yesterday.


Fuck yeah ive been looking for the lime slush chernobyl pheno be sure to let us know how she does. Blue og(flower) is available at my disp usually and it smells like fermenting blueberries im not a huge fan but the people i work with love it just doesnt have an og smell or taste it supposed to yield really well


----------



## amgprb (May 17, 2015)

I would just like to thank everyone for their kind words in this moment of loss. Lets all take a moment and bow our heads in prayer














Lol alright, thats enough of that shit! Haha! Thanks again everyone, i love all of ya! Great group of RIU members here, the best Rollitup has to offer! And for those of you planning a grow in my honor and wishing me luck in finding the genetics again.... Guess what? They have already found me!!! I cant stress enough how blessed I am to have met such generous people! Thanks again brother I am in your debt!!! I tell ya what, the kindness and generosity of the Left-coasters here definitely have me questioning weather i should relocate from the east coast to the west! You dont find this kind of hospitality in NY


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Idk, never heard of BC cola tbh... I would be interested in trying it!


Im guessing its a pheno of bc soda prob more of a cherry ak 47 leaning pheno cause ive smoked Cherry ak and its muskiness reminded me of the black cherry cola


----------



## Joedank (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> T
> 
> These are from beans straight from BOG


good god THATS gonna get confusing.... Hope you find the fire


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> good god THATS gonna get confusing.... Hope you find the fire


They will go in flower as soon as clones come off


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2015)

A few Chernobyl buds not pollinated lol


----------



## shishkaboy (May 18, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I tell ya what, the kindness and generosity of the Left-coasters here definitely have me questioning weather i should relocate from the east coast to the west! You dont find this kind of hospitality in NY


The generosity in here just not the clones. Just to be able to get them to NY is a noteworthy accomplishment.
If you did it through Riu contacts even more commendable.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 18, 2015)

Just wondering since this is the clone only thread,how about a little story time?
Your first clone only, how did you get it?
How much did it cost you?
What did you trade for it?
How long did it take?
It seems easier to get clone onlys when you already have one. So I was wondering about the first elite stories in this thread.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

Ayeee got Black Cherry Soda finally it was the last one to so i feel extremely blessed to have this cut as how highly recommended it is by everyone and its one of the most exquisite strains ive ever tasted also got Blueberry Diesel my homie grew it in a green house and by far the biggest greenhouse buds ive ever seen about the same size as 2 liter bottles and it was absolutely amazing sweet blueberries on the inhale with that diesel and skunk after taste that sticks to your tongue and lingers


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Ayeee got Black Cherry Soda finally it was the last one to so i feel extremely blessed to have this cut as how highly recommended it is by everyone and its one of the most exquisite strains ive ever tasted also got Blueberry Diesel my homie grew it in a green house and by far the biggest greenhouse buds ive ever seen about the same size as 2 liter bottles and it was absolutely amazing sweet blueberries on the inhale with that diesel and skunk after taste that sticks to your tongue and lingers


Hell Yeah , been looking for years , lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

DHN The White
8wks approx
2wks cure


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN The White
> 8wks approx
> 2wks cure
> View attachment 3422664 View attachment 3422665


Ultra frosty!!! Name fits it well as you see nothing but trichs on her. How she's smoking and smelling?


----------



## mdjenks (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN The White
> 8wks approx
> 2wks cure
> View attachment 3422664 View attachment 3422665


Looks like the white from DHN, super super frosty like shiny diamonds.

You live in cali? I thought you where a michigan head or denver like me. Man I miss the Bay Area and all the cool shit that dense ass city but Denver has its charm in a different way, kind of reminds me of portland in a way but not as good of a music scene.


----------



## mdjenks (May 19, 2015)

I know I'm probably the only one that has not vaped/smoked GSC but I gave my buddy some money to pick me up some girl scout cookies, supposedly the forum cut but I will take a pic of a good bud and see what you guys think.

What is the usual smell and taste for forum girl scout cookies?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The generosity in here just not the clones. Just to be able to get them to NY is a noteworthy accomplishment.
> If you did it through Riu contacts even more commendable.


so heres some chemdawg i just got from the dispensary shits frosty as hell smells like straight diesel rotten skunk and lemon pinesol its the apitimy of loud(first 3 pics). I also got some of that Chem 5 it smells very similar to chem 4 but more musky and hashy. Its frosty as fuck tho. Then i got me a weed soda 78 mg of thc and its tasty as fuck


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ultra frosty!!! Name fits it well as you see nothing but trichs on her. How she's smoking and smelling?


Density 8/10
Buzz quick , strong , bout 2 hrs.
Smells a bit of pine , maybe a bit skunk , no real in your face taste , relaxing but not couch lock.
Sticky!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hell Yeah , been looking for years , lol


Ive seen it alot recently and people have been telling me alot of good things so im gunna try her out im definitely gunna mother her out and if i get a stout male from the Plushberry im gunna do some bx's


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Looks like the white from DHN, super super frosty like shiny diamonds.


It is DHN cut


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN The White
> 8wks approx
> 2wks cure
> View attachment 3422664 View attachment 3422665


Nice work damn froaty as fuckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Looks like the white from DHN, super super frosty like shiny diamonds.
> 
> You live in cali? I thought you where a michigan head or denver like me. Man I miss the Bay Area and all the cool shit that dense ass city but Denver has its charm in a different way, kind of reminds me of portland in a way but not as good of a music scene.


No , but I have good friends


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice work damn froaty as fuckkkkkkkkkkk


Thanks bro


----------



## mdjenks (May 19, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> so heres some chemdawg i just got from the dispensary shits frosty as hell smells like straight diesel rotten skunk and lemon pinesol its the apitimy of loud(first 3 pics). I also got some of that Chem 5 it smells very similar to chem 4 but more musky and hashy. Its frosty as fuck tho. Then i got me a weed soda 78 mg of thc and its tasty as fuck


I didn't even know there was a chem 5, yeah my chem 4 was frosty as hell which I did not expect. i've been killing the green crack since I ran out of orange crush and I'm holding onto my last 3 grams of blue dream till my buddy sends me a dhn cut which I will make a mother out of like I did the DQ/GC.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

Gsc platinum and grape ape to come next soon.


----------



## mdjenks (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> No , but I have good friends


Same here, my buddy will mail me cuts from harborside Oakland when I ask, gotta send that cheddar first though.


----------



## mdjenks (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> It is DHN cut


yeah thats what I meant, it looks like The White from DHN meaning I believe you got it from DHN


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Same here, my buddy will mail me cuts from harborside Oakland when I ask, gotta send that cheddar first though.


Will be going back to LA in a few weeks to see what's new!


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> yeah thats what I meant, it looks like The White from DHN meaning I believe you got it from DHN


Lol , gotcha


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I didn't even know there was a chem 5, yeah my chem 4 was frosty as hell which I did not expect. i've been killing the green crack since I ran out of orange crush and I'm holding onto my last 3 grams of blue dream till my buddy sends me a dhn cut which I will make a mother out of like I did the DQ/GC.


Nice midnight farms blue dream is solid too. Its my personal favorite out of the bd cuts. The chem 5 was created by a local grower by me its chem4 x tres dawg i think im not 100% sure tho. Its not as citrusy and piney as the chem 4 tho more earthy/musky/hashy influence how does the dq/gc do for you ive heard alot of negative reviews about being fake gc u got some nug pics?​


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I didn't even know there was a chem 5, yeah my chem 4 was frosty as hell which I did not expect. i've been killing the green crack since I ran out of orange crush and I'm holding onto my last 3 grams of blue dream till my buddy sends me a dhn cut which I will make a mother out of like I did the DQ/GC.


Or a pic during flowerni dont wanna get it and turn out to be bs we need more gc for our other prop


----------



## Bad Karma (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN The White
> 8wks approx
> 2wks cure
> View attachment 3422664 View attachment 3422665


Nice job, looks familiar


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice job, looks familiar
> View attachment 3422704


Lol , sweetness. Damn straight.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice job, looks familiar
> View attachment 3422704


Damn good work to homie those hairs make it pop thats some seriously gorgeous nugs bruh


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN The White
> 8wks approx
> 2wks cure
> View attachment 3422664 View attachment 3422665


Oh yeah , it was a 6z plant cured


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I know I'm probably the only one that has not vaped/smoked GSC but I gave my buddy some money to pick me up some girl scout cookies, supposedly the forum cut but I will take a pic of a good bud and see what you guys think.
> 
> What is the usual smell and taste for forum girl scout cookies?


Best way to tell if its legit is if its ridiculously dense should be rock hard nugs that smell and taste like the name suggests thin mints but with some og influence to me its smells and taste like thin mints dipped in varnish.if its minty, chocolatey, varnishy, and reeksnof cookie dough with hints of citrus prob means it's legit. Heres some cookies and cookie hybrids im smokin on right now(1. East Coast Cookies(East Coast Sour Diesel x GSC's) 2. Platinum Cookies(MFs cut grown by me dwc)3. Same thing 4. Forum Cut (PCG grown by me in soil only difference with the plat. is it yields better and hairs are a light creamy orange instead of bright fire orange)5. Same thing 6.KK Candyland(Bay Platinum Cookies x Kens GDP plat cookie dom pheno) 7. Same


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I know I'm probably the only one that has not vaped/smoked GSC but I gave my buddy some money to pick me up some girl scout cookies, supposedly the forum cut but I will take a pic of a good bud and see what you guys think.
> 
> What is the usual smell and taste for forum girl scout cookies?


1.Thin Mint Cookies(local dispensary)2. Same 3. Animal Cookies(GSC's x Fire OG) 4. Same 5. Gelato(Cookie Fams Thin Mints x Mr Sherbinskys Sherbert i think not sure what number this one is and its from the local dispensary) 6. Same 7. Sunset Sherbert (Cookie Fams Thin Mints x F1 Durban i think also from local dispensary) 8. Same 9. Chem Scout (GSC's x 91 Chem Dawg from HHCOAK also found 2 very nice tiger stripe seeds in it wich ill be popping soon hoping for a chem dom pheno and cookies dominant pheno I'll shit myself if infind a nice male ill be the happiest person on the planet) 10. Same


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

@Nate Dogg very frosty buds you've been able to get. I love looking at trichs buts can't really tell the difference from any of them lol they're all covered in trichs with purple going through them. Take some bud pics if you can to show structure. If you can


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I know I'm probably the only one that has not vaped/smoked GSC but I gave my buddy some money to pick me up some girl scout cookies, supposedly the forum cut but I will take a pic of a good bud and see what you guys think.
> 
> What is the usual smell and taste for forum girl scout cookies?


last but not least Cherry Pie im supposed to be getting some seedlings of Glazed Cherry wich is Cherry Pie x Girl Scout Cookies(i think its the Platinum cut) never heard of it but sounds amazing


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

I


akhiymjames said:


> @Nate Dogg very frosty buds you've been able to get. I love looking at trichs buts can't really tell the difference from any of them lol they're all covered in trichs with purple going through them. Take some bud pics if you can to show structure. If you can[/QUOTE
> Ill tey my cameras not the best


----------



## Joedank (May 19, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> last but not least Cherry Pie im supposed to be getting some seedlings of Glazed Cherry wich is Cherry Pie x Girl Scout Cookies(i think its the Platinum cut) never heard of it but sounds amazing


dude on thc farmer named sox at fire ridge farms is running glazed cherries in a dep it looks amazing ..
from Humboldt seed ORG


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Nate Dogg very frosty buds you've been able to get. I love looking at trichs buts can't really tell the difference from any of them lol they're all covered in trichs with purple going through them. Take some bud pics if you can to show structure. If you can


This camera does it no justice whatsoever(PCG Cookies, KK Candyland, Cherry Pie, Thin Mints, Animal Cookies, Sunset Sherbert, Platinum Cookies, Chem Scout Gelato, and East Coast Cookies)


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

Whoops forgot one Cookie dough one of my favorites imo cookie dough tastes t
and smells the best and resembles thin mint cookies the best supposedly the cookie fam says its the closest to the original thin mints but people say the same thing about ogkb so who knows


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude on thc farmer named sox at fire ridge farms is running glazed cherries in a dep it looks amazing ..
> from Humboldt seed ORG


Damn man that makes me wanna scream on the inside he's 2 and a 1/2 hours away and i dont have a ride fuck hopefully kief sweat releases them soon damn this makes me wanna rip my hair out it looks sooooooo fire and looks like itll do amazing in a greenhouse probably would be fire as fuck indoor and will probably yield a little bit better then gsc fuck i wouldnt mind throwin some outdoor


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude on thc farmer named sox at fire ridge farms is running glazed cherries in a dep it looks amazing ..
> from Humboldt seed ORG


the only place that has them right now is canapa in Washington the 2.5 hour drive doesn't sound that bad anymore but fuck i need a car of my own the description says Kief Sweats F2 Glazed Cherry(Forum Cut GSC x HSO Cherry OG) and it was 180$ a 10 pack?!?! But the pics of his Greenhouse look amazing


----------



## shishkaboy (May 20, 2015)

Kool Aid @ 21


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> the only place that has them right now is canapa in Washington the 2.5 hour drive doesn't sound that bad anymore but fuck i need a car of my own the description says Kief Sweats F2 Glazed Cherry(Forum Cut GSC x HSO Cherry OG) and it was 180$ a 10 pack?!?! But the pics of his Greenhouse look amazing


That's cud they're fem seeds not regs. NGR was giving them away as freebies on HSO gear bought don't know if they still have them in stock as freebies I doubt it as the promo banner is gone but maybe if they have another drop at NGR you might can score some more or make that trip. 3 hours is nothing for me I've driven all over this country


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

clone only strains I've ran Black water OG, Blue Dream, Bubba Kush, Forum cut Girl Scout Cookies, Green Crack, Larry OG, Northern Lights #5, NASA OG, Sour Diesel,& Sky walker OG.

im sure some of these have better seed forms so i can chose phenotypes but some of the OG family stuff i think i can only find in clones, same with Sour D.

the blue dream, bubba kush, green crack, and northern lights #5 could probably be found in seed and more stable than the versions I've had from collectives.

my favorites out of all of this were the Bubba Kush, Forum Cut Girl Scout, Larry OG, and Sour Diesel


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> clone only strains I've ran Black water OG, Blue Dream, Bubba Kush, Forum cut Girl Scout Cookies, Green Crack, Larry OG, Northern Lights #5, NASA OG, Sour Diesel,& Sky walker OG.
> 
> im sure some of these have better seed forms so i can chose phenotypes but some of the OG family stuff i think i can only find in clones, same with Sour D.
> 
> ...


Nice stable of clones you've grown. Seems like a lot of people love that Green Crack I've gotta try that one. Def trying to get my hands on Bubba Kush. That's my favorite of all time and I gotta have it. Hopefully I get it soon. How was that NASA OG? I've think I've seen that name before


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice stable of clones you've grown. Seems like a lot of people love that Green Crack I've gotta try that one. Def trying to get my hands on Bubba Kush. That's my favorite of all time and I gotta have it. Hopefully I get it soon. How was that NASA OG? I've think I've seen that name before


yeah out of the sativas i've grown green crack was amazing 

Bubba kush is so nice for pain and is fairly easy to grow compared to some OG lines that are sensitive to feeding and everything,

and the NASA i found at my favorite local collective once it was lanky like a SFV OG but once trained properly filled out buds very nicely, the smoke was amazing from a nice smooth flavor not too fuely or gasoline perfect balance which made me happy some OG are a bit to chemmy for me & beautiful nug structure any OG I compare to my memory of it 

the potency was up to my usual standards too of indica i try to grab for personals 
very stony off of one bowl Lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2015)

Golden goat, all organic nothing from a bottle.


----------



## kgp (May 20, 2015)

Gg4


----------



## mdjenks (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice stable of clones you've grown. Seems like a lot of people love that Green Crack I've gotta try that one. Def trying to get my hands on Bubba Kush. That's my favorite of all time and I gotta have it. Hopefully I get it soon. How was that NASA OG? I've think I've seen that name before


After the Green Crack I think you will forget about the Bubba Kush, IMO


----------



## mdjenks (May 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3423322
> Golden goat, all organic nothing from a bottle.


Hell yeah, looks exactly like golden goat is suppose to with the foxtails and the frost. Does it have that sweet garbage smell yet?


----------



## mdjenks (May 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3423336 Gg4


Probably the frostiest strain to date, never quite seen anything like GG4


----------



## mdjenks (May 20, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice job, looks familiar
> View attachment 3422704


Damn almost looks like WiFi with the fire read hairs.


----------



## mdjenks (May 20, 2015)

My buddy got caught up at work and is bringing the GSC over in a couple of hours. I had to take the day off, panic attack straight out of a nightmare, ate a 2mg klonopin and vaped the shit out of some green crack and I am feeling better now. Looking forward to breaking my GSC virginity.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> My buddy got caught up at work and is bringing the GSC over in a couple of hours. I had to take the day off, panic attack straight out of a nightmare, ate a 2mg klonopin and vaped the shit out of some green crack and I am feeling better now. Looking forward to breaking my GSC virginity.


sorry about your panic attack man hope you feel better 
and GSC is wonderful i grew a clone of her last season forum cut girl scout to be specific haha she was the best smoke so tasty and such good medicine


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> After the Green Crack I think you will forget about the Bubba Kush, IMO


Bro Bubba Kush is my love. That coffee kushy taste is amazing and the potency is top notch. As good as the Green Crack may be I'm gonna always love Bubba Kush.

Cut the Chernobyl down this morning before work. Wasn't hard since she only had four main branches. Took all the seeds out man it seemed like she was full of seed but most of the calyxs just swelled like it was a seed there. I guess all the pollen that hit her didn't take so I got about 20 healthy viable seeds


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

HA OG


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> HA OG
> View attachment 3423464


Looking good bro. Looks like she's a lil finicky. Looks very vigorous tho as you haven't had her long and she's getting big. Look forward to seeing you flower her


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro. Looks like she's a lil finicky. Looks very vigorous tho as you haven't had her long and she's getting big. Look forward to seeing you flower her


Yea she is. Next run I'll nail her. Unfortunately with organics and running many strains it takes a run or 2 to get shit dialed in. 

She just went into flower 2 days ago


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea she is. Next run I'll nail her. Unfortunately with organics and running many strains it takes a run or 2 to get shit dialed in.
> 
> She just went into flower 2 days ago


Yea believe me bro I know all about it. I'm going through it now. You be killin too so I know you will dial her in perfect. She's about to go into stretch more like crazy lol. I hope she doesn't get too lanky for you.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 20, 2015)

Last shot of The White.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's cud they're fem seeds not regs. NGR was giving them away as freebies on HSO gear bought don't know if they still have them in stock as freebies I doubt it as the promo banner is gone but maybe if they have another drop at NGR you might can score some more or make that trip. 3 hours is nothing for me I've driven all over this country


Im pretty sure theyre regs tho thats what the description says


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3423336 Gg4


Damnnnnnnnnnnnn lookin like a damn disco ball nice work


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hell yeah, looks exactly like golden goat is suppose to with the foxtails and the frost. Does it have that sweet garbage smell yet?


It's like a lemonhead candy so sweet and delicious I cant wait till harvest and cure is over!


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

Fireball.....


----------



## mdjenks (May 20, 2015)

Man am I pissed. Like the saying goes if you want something done right do it yourself. By the time my buddy got to the dispensary they were all out of GSC so he got me some top shelf OG Kush and it is super duper loud. Going to have some before bed since an OG. When I start feeling better I will go out and get my own GSC. Is there a certain GSC anybody would recommend?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man am I pissed. Like the saying goes if you want something done right do it yourself. By the time my buddy got to the dispensary they were all out of GSC so he got me some top shelf OG Kush and it is super duper loud. Going to have some before bed since an OG. When I start feeling better I will go out and get my own GSC. Is there a certain GSC anybody would recommend?


AMA in Denver had some cookies when I was there. Imo, it looked like the forum cut, but when I asked which one i t was the budtender didnt know.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Im pretty sure theyre regs tho thats what the description says


Damn that's odd but breeders are charging bread for a pack of seeds so it really doesn't surprise me. It amazes me the prices for some of the breeders stuff and some of them are relatively new too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Man am I pissed. Like the saying goes if you want something done right do it yourself. By the time my buddy got to the dispensary they were all out of GSC so he got me some top shelf OG Kush and it is super duper loud. Going to have some before bed since an OG. When I start feeling better I will go out and get my own GSC. Is there a certain GSC anybody would recommend?


Thin Mints, Platinum, Animal, Gelato, Cookie Dough, Sunset Sherbert, and even Candyland if its the Platinum Cookies dom. pheno you'll be more then pleased with anyone of thos Animal is my personal favorite has that doughy chocolate mint and varnish that cookies are famous for but more citrus and kerosene skunk phunk added wich i love my second would be Cookie Dough because its the closest cut imo to tasting like actual thin mint girl scout cookies ive heard amazing reviews from Lemon Cookies as well just never tried it myself


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's odd but breeders are charging bread for a pack of seeds so it really doesn't surprise me. It amazes me the prices for some of the breeders stuff and some of them are relatively new too.


Thays what im saying mostly everyone is charging an arm and a leg for anything to do with cookies its ridiculous im gunna make my own cookie seeds and make sure i dont upcharge people like that just for the name and these are legit cuts ive flowered myself not someones word some breeders really urk me sometimes ive got silver coliodal spray but i want to focus on making regs so people have opportunities to breed with it themselves


----------



## Shastafarian (May 21, 2015)

What up Nate I been reading and watching a lil bit now at your thread here and sounds like you got ur shiz together mang! Ya that camo pattern on that 1 clones isn't bueno at all my friend. I had a Jesus OG ran outdoor last season in 100gal S.P in soil fed with Age Old and it was leaning towards the Jack pheno so pretty sativa & I can't remember if we got from HarborSide or a buddy but 1/3 of her had the retarded looking deformed discolored camo pattern leaves and barely chunked up on the infected side. The other side luckily was good and ended up being pretty nice. Some organic OD or ID of Cherry Pie though is something worth trying if you haven't.
BTW even though we are in a legal state and in our rights I would still be careful with pics of your tag on the old Vansky there buds but thats up 2 u.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> What up Nate I been reading and watching a lil bit now at your thread here and sounds like you got ur shiz together mang! Ya that camo pattern on that 1 clones isn't bueno at all my friend. I had a Jesus OG ran outdoor last season in 100gal S.P in soil fed with Age Old and it was leaning towards the Jack pheno so pretty sativa & I can't remember if we got from HarborSide or a buddy but 1/3 of her had the retarded looking deformed discolored camo pattern leaves and barely chunked up on the infected side. The other side luckily was good and ended up being pretty nice. Some organic OD or ID of Cherry Pie though is something worth trying if you haven't.
> BTW even though we are in a legal state and in our rights I would still be careful with pics of your tag on the old Vansky there buds but thats up 2 u.


Organic od or id of cherry pie? Is that like ice hash or bubble hash? Im not the most intelligent person when it comes to hash. I know alot more about concentrates then hash. Thats shitty to hear about that looks like i wont be keepin the chem 5 my friend might still want to cut from it or he'll just flower his mother


----------



## mdjenks (May 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> AMA in Denver had some cookies when I was there. Imo, it looked like the forum cut, but when I asked which one i t was the budtender didnt know.


thanks man I will check it out!


----------



## mdjenks (May 21, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thin Mints, Platinum, Animal, Gelato, Cookie Dough, Sunset Sherbert, and even Candyland if its the Platinum Cookies dom. pheno you'll be more then pleased with anyone of thos Animal is my personal favorite has that doughy chocolate mint and varnish that cookies are famous for but more citrus and kerosene skunk phunk added wich i love my second would be Cookie Dough because its the closest cut imo to tasting like actual thin mint girl scout cookies ive heard amazing reviews from Lemon Cookies as well just never tried it myself


Thanks Nate, I will keep an eye out and look online at what the dispensaries here in Denver have, was thinking of going by Medicine Man after work.

The OG Kush was actually great, has that earthy hash taste and slept better than I have in a long time.


----------



## mdjenks (May 21, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thays what im saying mostly everyone is charging an arm and a leg for anything to do with cookies its ridiculous im gunna make my own cookie seeds and make sure i dont upcharge people like that just for the name and these are legit cuts ive flowered myself not someones word some breeders really urk me sometimes ive got silver coliodal spray but i want to focus on making regs so people have opportunities to breed with it themselves


Reminds me in the early 2000's when the purple strains where hot on the market especially Urkel and purple Urkel as well as grandaddy purps


----------



## mdjenks (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's odd but breeders are charging bread for a pack of seeds so it really doesn't surprise me. It amazes me the prices for some of the breeders stuff and some of them are relatively new too.


thats what I like about cannazon they tell you if its tested or not or if its an unstable strain

Medicine Man has two different types of GSC and Cookies and Cream, thinking about picking up some cookies and cream but I will see what they have to say about them.

And they have Bruce Banner #3 which I have not had

AMA doesn't have any cookies in stock

check this out, sounds good but out of stock: http://www.cannazon.com/Grand-Daddy-Purple-Coogies?filter_name=cookies


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> thats what I like about cannazon they tell you if its tested or not or if its an unstable strain
> 
> Medicine Man has two different types of GSC and Cookies and Cream, thinking about picking up some cookies and cream but I will see what they have to say about them.
> 
> ...


Yea they don't say that on everything that's listed tho but if you know your breeders and their statins you would know if it's tested or not. Like Bodhi, SinCity and Gage Green they don't release anything unless it's been tested. Cookies n Cream is a cross from Exotic and its Mystery Cookies x Starfighter. Exotic won't say what it's their Mystery Cookies well cus it's a mystery lol but I think it's it's either a Platinum or OGKB cross. Cookies n Cream won 1st place at Denver CC hybrid category last year. I would get that cus if it's listed as just GSC who knows what it is

Just like @shishkaboy said when he was there for the cup he asked budtender what GSC pheno they had and of course she didn't know


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> thats what I like about cannazon they tell you if its tested or not or if its an unstable strain
> 
> Medicine Man has two different types of GSC and Cookies and Cream, thinking about picking up some cookies and cream but I will see what they have to say about them.
> 
> ...


Also the Coogies from GDP has been out since last year. Haven't seen anybody growing them but have seen the breeder who bred it and it wasn't Ken it was @Dungeons_Vault who actually bred it and his pics at fire. Those Coogies are in stock at a few other places Seedsman and Midweeksong

Oh and try that Bruce Banner#3 if you can. It's a Strawberry Diesel x OG. Tested one of the highest at HT CC couple years ago. Gonna have this in the stable soon


----------



## Joedank (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Also the Coogies from GDP has been out since last year. Haven't seen anybody growing them but have seen the breeder who bred it and it wasn't Ken it was @Dungeons_Vault who actually bred it and his pics at fire. Those Coogies are in stock at a few other places Seedsman and Midweeksong
> 
> Oh and try that Bruce Banner#3 if you can. It's a Strawberry Diesel x OG. Tested one of the highest at HT CC couple years ago. Gonna have this in the stable soon


you will love the banner ! for sure!! will look like a big yeilder next to the p. delights
i dont run it cuz it likes perfect dark and the pollen is hella potent!
not so good in light deps.....but AMAZING in a good indoor setup such as yours .
make sure you get #3 at ironlungz said #1 is not as nice and i concure!


----------



## mdjenks (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they don't say that on everything that's listed tho but if you know your breeders and their statins you would know if it's tested or not. Like Bodhi, SinCity and Gage Green they don't release anything unless it's been tested. Cookies n Cream is a cross from Exotic and its Mystery Cookies x Starfighter. Exotic won't say what it's their Mystery Cookies well cus it's a mystery lol but I think it's it's either a Platinum or OGKB cross. Cookies n Cream won 1st place at Denver CC hybrid category last year. I would get that cus if it's listed as just GSC who knows what it is
> 
> Just like @shishkaboy said when he was there for the cup he asked budtender what GSC pheno they had and of course she didn't know


For you man:


----------



## mdjenks (May 21, 2015)

But for the rest I grabbed some good photo's:


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> For you man:
> 
> View attachment 3424306


i met a couple guys who test and work with Sin City Seeds at the cup in San Bernadino 
they were really cool guys, knew about their strains and their shatter was one of my favorites in the whole event honestly 

it was tangerine power, i walked around for minutes after licking my lips from how terpy it was  
i came back and got a pack of sin mint cookies, sin valley og, and blue power 
every single seed i popped has been great, love their work not trying to advertise but the were some of the terpiest and frostiest strains I've ran in a while 

the blue power trim made killer potent bubble hash  
now i'll have sin mint done in a few months I'm very excited to say the least but im also very excited to pop the new tga and norstar genetics gear i have on the way , then hopefully some bodhi gear alongside some breeder's boutique, seems like a lot of people are doing well with their crosses , so let me try my luck haha 

happy growing all!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i met a couple guys who test and work with Sin City Seeds at the cup in San Bernadino
> they were really cool guys, knew about their strains and their shatter was one of my favorites in the whole event honestly
> 
> it was tangerine power, i walked around for minutes after licking my lips from how terpy it was
> ...


Your not the first to say they had some of the best shatter there. They are really cool people and of course I love the gear too. You will love Bodhi too. Harvesting a tester cross of his now and boy is it frosty and stinky. Haven't grown Norstar yet but I have a pack of their Pretty Wicked and gonna spring for something else from them either Banana D or Bubba Fresh. Breeders Boutique has awesome gear too seen a lot of it around these parts. Your gonna kill with all those you have. Look forward to seeing your stuff


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your not the first to say they had some of the best shatter there. They are really cool people and of course I love the gear too. You will love Bodhi too. Harvesting a tester cross of his now and boy is it frosty and stinky. Haven't grown Norstar yet but I have a pack of their Pretty Wicked and gonna spring for something else from them either Banana D or Bubba Fresh. Breeders Boutique has awesome gear too seen a lot of it around these parts. Your gonna kill with all those you have. Look forward to seeing your stuff


thanks for the kind words man! 
those are great strains you listed i really want to try most of those myself like the Banana D and Bubba Fresh lol some of them look so amazing, good things are on the way..

i will try to keep everything updated pics and all 
i have a little time these days while I'm healing to do try new gear, make some bubble hash, and keep in touch here on RIU you guys have been very helpful and supportive, i couldn't ask for a better group of down to earth people to keep in touch with


----------



## Joedank (May 21, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> But for the rest I grabbed some good photo's:
> 
> View attachment 3424308 View attachment 3424309


wow so you cross everything to wet dreams and call it a company ?? or dothey do more males than that??


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you will love the banner ! for sure!! will look like a big yeilder next to the p. delights
> i dont run it cuz it likes perfect dark and the pollen is hella potent!
> not so good in light deps.....but AMAZING in a good indoor setup such as yours .
> make sure you get #3 at ironlungz said #1 is not as nice and i concure!


I will have bb#3 soon too.


----------



## Joedank (May 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will have bb#3 soon too.


i would advise aginst outdoor / dep runs of her ... but man its some of the few strains i trade my boy for and will part with the SFV or ghost straight up for... strawberry ghost gas rock hard nuggies .... might have talked myself into a winter run of her . see what this dragonfly earth meds can do for her flavor
find a stable "background " male and the cross to banner would be GOLD ..lol


----------



## SupraSPL (May 21, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i met a couple guys who test and work with Sin City Seeds at the cup in San Bernadino
> they were really cool guys, knew about their strains and their shatter was one of my favorites in the whole event honestly
> 
> it was tangerine power, i walked around for minutes after licking my lips from how terpy it was
> ...


Just ran a pack of Tangerine Power fems. The downside, they were all hermy sensitive around week three in the lower branches and overall yield was on the low side relative to some of my keepers. 

The good news, one in particular has awesome terpene profile, very strong lemony citrus. The smell reminds me of lemon-pudding filled dunkin donuts its gets a lot of wow responses. I can see how that would make some amazing hash and every one of those ladies had nice frosty nugs
 

Anyway Sin City gets a thumbs up from me I will check out more of their gear.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i would advise aginst outdoor / dep runs of her ... but man its some of the few strains i trade my boy for and will part with the SFV or ghost straight up for... strawberry ghost gas rock hard nuggies .... might have talked myself into a winter run of her . see what this dragonfly earth meds can do for her flavor
> find a stable "background " male and the cross to banner would be GOLD ..lol


I have some males. First getting tested is the Karma's OG


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

*DHN Platinuk GSC
*


----------



## Shastafarian (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow so you cross everything to wet dreams and call it a company ?? or dothey do more males than that??


lol… good eye


----------



## Shastafarian (May 22, 2015)

OD is outdoor grown, ID is indoor grown and Cherry pie is a strain running alot here in N.Cali. Its super tasty and worth checking out for sure.


----------



## amgprb (May 22, 2015)

Look familiar?!


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow so you cross everything to wet dreams and call it a company ?? or dothey do more males than that??


shit a lot of breeders/banks cross a ton of strains with one male like bodhi using snow lotus and appalachia, hazeman did it with aloha white widow, GGG did it with joseph og, SinCity with bluepower. They all do it man. you get a stud you use that stud.


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> shit a lot of breeders/banks cross a ton of strains with one male like bodhi using snow lotus and appalachia, hazeman did it with aloha white widow, GGG did it with joseph og, SinCity with bluepower. They all do it man. you get a stud you use that stud.


just thought a lineup included multiple males ... guess that just us folks that breed with veggie plants too ...
genetic bottlenecking SUCKS .. but we want RESIN and flavor so bad... 
sidenote - friends that breed seed for big veggie companys were in the dark about the cannabis biz and seeds . first question they asked- they grow more then just cannabis right?? i said - some only use ONE MALE oh the laughs they had ... for kale seed they choose from acres of plants pull 1000's and let the others biennealize for seed NEXT YEAR... commitment to craft ... needs to enter cannsbis soon ... looking at reasarch permits with a lawyer next week...lol


----------



## Mr.Head (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just thought a lineup included multiple males ... guess that just us folks that breed with veggie plants too ...
> genetic bottlenecking SUCKS .. but we want RESIN and flavor so bad...
> sidenote - friends that breed seed for big veggie companys were in the dark about the cannabis biz and seeds . first question they asked- they grow more then just cannabis right?? i said - some only use ONE MALE oh the laughs they had ... for kale seed they choose from acres of plants pull 1000's and let the others biennealize for seed NEXT YEAR... commitment to craft ... needs to enter cannsbis soon ... looking at reasarch permits with a lawyer next week...lol


did you tell them some of these guys are getting over $200 a 10 pack? Maybe when these veggie/ornamental guys get in the game we can get some progress towards more stable quality genetics.


----------



## Shastafarian (May 22, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3424722 Look familiar?!


Cookies……???? I just had 4 HashBar males I gutted and not knowing exactly which one to pick based on purely pre flower traits I chose a bad ass looking fella to make love with all my ladies. I chose him because he was the Hardiest fastest to flower Boss and the stinkiest and stickiest leaves to squeeze so I decided hey why not take a clone before flowers busted and now Im about to make a card board Cheap-o CFL box to seclude him in my closet for the pollen.


----------



## amgprb (May 22, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Cookies?……????


DHN Platinum


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3424722 Look familiar?!


Def looks familiar lol. Show a full pic of her if you can want to see how fast she's growing. I know you said she's not that bad but she was dumb slow for me. She was in fresh base soil so it may have been too much N cus she was deep green.


----------



## Shastafarian (May 22, 2015)

Got my Rasberry Cookies to finally recover from the bug buffet. I only hope its something of the Platinum Quality.


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just thought a lineup included multiple males ... guess that just us folks that breed with veggie plants too ...
> genetic bottlenecking SUCKS .. but we want RESIN and flavor so bad...
> sidenote - friends that breed seed for big veggie companys were in the dark about the cannabis biz and seeds . first question they asked- they grow more then just cannabis right?? i said - some only use ONE MALE oh the laughs they had ... for kale seed they choose from acres of plants pull 1000's and let the others biennealize for seed NEXT YEAR... commitment to craft ... needs to enter cannsbis soon ... looking at reasarch permits with a lawyer next week...lol


You really can't compare veggies and reg plants to cannabis. cannabis hybrids have long lineages so even though a breeder makes a lot of strains from one male each hybrid with the same stud has a totally different lineage among other things like smell/taste/high/etc.
I say those "plant" growers are out of their element when it comes to the complexity of making hybrids, you rarely see "plant/veggie" hybrids and like I said cannabis is grown for a totally different reason.

this is the entire lineage of sinmint cookies, its so long I had to take three screen shots:


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You really can't compare veggies and reg plants to cannabis. cannabis hybrids have long lineages so even though a breeder makes a lot of strains from one male each hybrid with the same stud has a totally different lineage among other things like smell/taste/high/etc.
> I say those "plant" growers are out of their element when it comes to the complexity of making hybrids, you rarely see "plant/veggie" hybrids and like I said cannabis is grown for a totally different reason.
> 
> this is the entire lineage of sinmint cookies, its so long I had to take three screen shots:
> ...


my personal seed that i have made from variatals witinin the seed world would disagree..
you need to TASTE and smell alot more with veggies and fruits but the variation is ASTOUNDING .
you should really look into mr.morton and his
red russin kale . or the story behind ruby red grape fruit <treated with gamma rays to get the seed...
apple used to have 1000's of phenotypes before we messed it all up with monocropping...
i was just poking fun that one stud does not a seed profolio make....

edit : your example proves my point . the overlapses in parentage show genetic bottelnecking.... IMO .... i hope if i ever sell my seed stashs i would be doing somthing kinda diffrent more akin to breeding for high altitude or certain illnesses... sorry for the book . its just somthing we talk alot about...


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

And if you have any disbeliefs in what I am saying look at the work GW Pharma is doing:

http://www.gwpharm.com


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i disagree i will add a photo to show you in one moment..
> you should really look into mr.morton and his
> red russin kale . or the story behind ruby red grape fruit <treated with gamma rays to get the seed...
> apple used to have 1000's of phenotypes before we messed it all up with monocropping...
> i was just poking fun that one stud does not a seed profolio make....


You mean like Monsanto? http://www.monsanto.com/pages/default.aspx, fucking with nature is dangerous

You should also check this out: http://cannabisgenomics.org

There are still a shit load of apple phenotypes


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You mean like Monsanto? http://www.monsanto.com/pages/default.aspx, fucking with nature is dangerous
> 
> You should also check this out: http://cannabisgenomics.org


GMO HELL NO!! I only EAT ORGANIC NON GMO project food
how dare you post a monsanto link without at least looking at the cut of his jib....LMAO
MORTON COULD not be furthur from that
FROM HIS WEBSITE>https://www.wildgardenseed.com/ if you grow food you should get this guys seeds
All of our seed is Organically Grown by Shoulder to Shoulder Farm
in the heart of Oregon’s Willamette Valley, a world class place to grow specialty seeds.
Few places on Earth have the climate, latitude, soil, water, and intellectual resources found in this rare north-sloping river valley. Seed companies from every continent come to the Willamette Valley to contract quality seed production. We are fortunate enough to live and farm here.

Many of these varieties originated in our on-farm breeding program for organic conditions and fresh market quality, denoted by our




farm-original




mark. Other varieties have come to us over thirty-odd years of farming, either as heirlooms or good commercial standards, now with generations of selection on the farm. All seed at risk of GMO contamination has been tested and found free of genetic engineering components.

Our ecological approach to plant breeding and crop protection generates superior varieties for farmers who don’t use chemical crop protectants and fertilizers. The small-scale care and authentic fertility of our farm fields yield fat seed with exceptional seedling vigor, a key trait for organic crop success. This seed is organically bred to be organically grown, just like your crops.

EDIT>they do breeding for the area to get around the powdery mildew blight in the PNW


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> MORTON COULD not be furthur from that
> FROM HIS WEBSITE>https://www.wildgardenseed.com/ if you grow food you should get this guys seeds
> All of our seed is Organically Grown by Shoulder to Shoulder Farm
> in the heart of Oregon’s Willamette Valley, a world class place to grow specialty seeds.
> ...


Well thats good to know but GMO's have a lock down on the worlds food industries like india, china, the U.S., etc

I hope that farm breaks through the GMO crap and people wake up to the shit they are consuming.

Glad to hear you are involved with such a good cause and some extremely interesting organic research!


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> my personal seed that i have made from variatals witinin the seed world would disagree..
> you need to TASTE and smell alot more with veggies and fruits but the variation is ASTOUNDING .
> you should really look into mr.morton and his
> red russin kale . or the story behind ruby red grape fruit <treated with gamma rays to get the seed...
> ...


I disagree about your genetic bottle necking, cannabis hybrids are naturally made and all come from land race strains when you break them down as would any kind of hybridization 

glad to have this discussion as it could provide some educational insight


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Well thats good to know but GMO's have a lock down on the worlds food industries like india, china, the U.S., etc
> 
> I hope that farm breaks through the GMO crap and people wake up to the shit they are consuming.
> 
> Glad to hear you are involved with such a good cause and some extremely interesting organic research!


not to drag this out but the E.U. has banned GMO food no other countys but USA and canada suppliers grow GMO .
namely because no EU counrty can import it ... that is why good bakerys and brew comapys IMPORT there flour and grain...


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not to drag this out but the E.U. has banned GMO food no other countys but amirican suppliers grow GMO .
> namely because no EU counrty can import it ... that is why good bakerys and brew comapys IMPORT there flour and grain...


Not true there is an entire documentary about GMO's trapping farmers in contracts in india to use their seeds, can't recall the name but I will find it

here is an article about the doc http://grist.org/industrial-agriculture/bitter-seeds-documentary-reveals-tragic-toll-of-gmos-in-india/


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not true there is an entire documentary about GMO's trapping farmers in contracts in india to use their seeds, can't recall the name but I will find it


oh i know your right about that ... the ban came after... the suicide storys from the broke farmers wives are heart breaking...


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not true there is an entire documentary about GMO's trapping farmers in contracts in india to use their seeds, can't recall the name but I will find it
> 
> here is an article about the doc http://grist.org/industrial-agriculture/bitter-seeds-documentary-reveals-tragic-toll-of-gmos-in-india/


Basmati rice?


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not to drag this out but the E.U. has banned GMO food no other countys but USA and canada suppliers grow GMO .
> namely because no EU counrty can import it ... that is why good bakerys and brew comapys IMPORT there flour and grain...


You are not dragging anything out, you are starting an important discussion. I just believe the cannabis industry is different and I'm not talking about seed banks and breeders trying make a ton of money from creating a popular hybrid like GSC but like the work of GW and the cannabis genome project.

Yeah America fucked up and most of the foods you buy at grocery stores are GMO's and I think they are and will have harsh effects on humans with the veggies from them and the meat we eat from animals fed with their shit.

Who would have thought a discussion like this would come from a cannabis grow forum? thank god for the internet.


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

Here is another good link and at the bottom shows several documentaries about the evils of GMO's, I'm in no way referring to what you are saying Joedank.

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/genetically-modified-food/


----------



## kgp (May 22, 2015)

A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


Ah I will never get tired of your beautiful pics kgp!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


Can't wait to have this one too. Always love looking at your pics bro. Can never get tired of looking at a beautiful plant like that. Keep on posting


----------



## amgprb (May 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


Never gets boring, love your budporn... Post away brother!


----------



## amgprb (May 22, 2015)

Shit, forgot bout ya bro... @akhiymjames when I get home from work I will get a full size pic up... I will put her next to the white, which rooted the same day, for comparison


----------



## mdjenks (May 22, 2015)

I decided to get my money back from my pre order of the Grasshopper vaporizer and the endless delays and I just ordered a PAX 2 portable Vaporizer, a bit more expensive but proven as one of the best on the market.

http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/pax-2-vaporizer-review


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 22, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I decided to get my money back from my pre order of the Grasshopper vaporizer and the endless delays and I just ordered a PAX 2 portable Vaporizer, a bit more expensive but proven as one of the best on the market.
> 
> http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/pax-2-vaporizer-review


all I've heard about the pax is good  
I'm sure you will be very happy 
i need to get a good vape i can use soon 

just gotta raise more spending money haha


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


Everyone else that I know with that cut has a fake. Yours are the reference for us all. Hell I just went back through this thread yesterday for your sfv pics. The more you post, the better I can find them. Thank you for this thread!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Everyone else that I know with that cut has a fake. Yours are the reference for us all. Hell I just went back through this thread yesterday for your sfv pics. The more you post, the better I can find them. Thank you for this thread!!!


I agree we need these pics cuz there's so many getting passed around as the real deal. I'm very thankful for this thread cuz if I never came in here don't think I would even be getting cuts of stuff cereal so big ups to @kgp for making this thread and giving us some great info and pics


----------



## Shastafarian (May 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


LOVES IT Brosky Keep em coming….. I got a old galaxy S2 Im gonna take some pics and try my best to show you my Little Blueberry O Geeezz…..Ha ha I Broke my good phone and I don't have a camera to show the true beauty, but thats a good Ghost cut though. I had the Casper Og it was nice too.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2015)

Pics coming up tonight of this Lee Roy, I think I've picked off a couple pollen sacks(2) I got em before they opened. 

It's hard to tell these calyxes are so damn big some of them have multiple pistils coming out of 1 calyx.

Best part is I think she's chaning colour, the tip of the a few calyxes looks like they are changing shade, it's really hard to tell under the HPS though I'm hoping it shows up better in pictures. I get something close to that promo shot and she'll be hanging out for a LONG While. She's so frosty the nugs are white, I'll get some shots before the HPS comes on tonight so the frost really comes threw. 

I'm seriously debating grabbing a pack of these and a pack of Ghost of Lee Roy. 1 seed one gorgeous plant, can't beat that, that's what Freebies should do, sell me on the company and their genetics.


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Pics coming up tonight of this Lee Roy, I think I've picked off a couple pollen sacks(2) I got em before they opened.
> 
> It's hard to tell these calyxes are so damn big some of them have multiple pistils coming out of 1 calyx.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see them.mi have a pack in the fridge.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2015)

The pollen sacks are probably my fault. 

I reverted back to my old habits of micromanaging shit "Oh she looks slightly faded".... now she looks burnt to fuck lol  I think her leaves go to a lighter shade of green naturally then into colours I took this as she needed foods.

She's sensitive, light feeder, looking like she's going to run the full 70 days from seed at least. Week seven right now. She wasn't looking like a yeilder for a while, but she's starting to pick up with some swell slightly now. Love the structure, She grows straight up when you top her, I got 6 tops inside the diameter of a 2 gallon pot. 

Week 5 ish she was SUPER sour smelling, like burnt the nose a bit, now she's going into some fuelish OG funk.


----------



## ILM (May 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


Never get sic of looking at those gems.keep em coming brother shit looks insane.I'd love to have access to a stable of gems like that


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


never boring! keep the porn rolling...


----------



## Joedank (May 23, 2015)

few more weeks on this gurrl @kgp i love to see your plant pics too reminds me what a good indoor nug SHOULD look like


kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 23, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> OD is outdoor grown, ID is indoor grown and Cherry pie is a strain running alot here in N.Cali. Its super tasty and worth checking out for sure.


Got ya ive done cherry pie outdoors and ive actually got a nice mother of her just not the brightest when it comes to acronyms


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3425490 View attachment 3425485 View attachment 3425483 few more weeks on this gurrl @kgp i love to see your plant pics too reminds me what a good indoor nug SHOULD look like


nice work, nice bud structure. 

I know I promised pics, but I've been drinkin a bit, I'll get 'em up tomorrow. Looks like I got the pheno from the promo pic though  Red/purple leaves and calyx tips coming in. I've been keeping my temps a bit low.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of the GHOST Oh Gee. I hope my pics don't get boring to you guys, I know I always post the same few cuts. They are my favs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424985
> ...


I dont think anyone could get sick of seeing such beautiful nugs like that what stands out most about the ghost cut apart from other og's ive never ran it or even smoked or seen any for that matter


----------



## Mr.Head (May 24, 2015)

Fuck it, Rum Coke and a camera. I don't think I did too bad 

   

Here she is Lee Roy at 7 weeks. You can see how those leaves have a yellow shade to them, that's not the camera that's how she looks. It's what I tried to fix  She was a nice dark green before I started tinkering and you can see some of the burn from my over feeding. I'd say the first colour change was around 5-5.5 weeks. Now she's changing again to this wonderful red you can see forming on a few of the calyx tips.

3 more weeks and I hope she looks like this
http://en.seedfinder.eu/pics/galerie/Rare_Dankness_Seeds/Lee_Roy/12101431216559509_big.jpg

Not bad for a freebie from the attitude.

More picks in 3 weeks.

Edit: for reference on the speed of the colour change there was 1 tinted calyx tip last night, now they are all over the entire plant. That red leaf was not like that yesterday  It's a treat to see things change like this.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 24, 2015)

Update , 1 week from start of flushing.
Grape Ape wk6

Purple Cadillac

Agent Orange


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Fuck it, Rum Coke and a camera. I don't think I did too bad
> 
> View attachment 3425854 View attachment 3425855 View attachment 3425856 View attachment 3425857
> 
> ...


Damn looking sexy bruh Lee Roys one of my top 5 favorite OGs the smell and flavor is outstanding ima gunna have to definitely get a pack now and the Ghost of Lee Roy being that i havent ran, smoked, or even seen Ghost OG in person. Looks like shes gunna yield quite decently to


----------



## mdjenks (May 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Fuck it, Rum Coke and a camera. I don't think I did too bad
> 
> View attachment 3425854 View attachment 3425855 View attachment 3425856 View attachment 3425857
> 
> ...


Buds look good, looks like BLZ Bud, what is the lineage of her?

Ha, just looked up the lineage of Lee Roy and BLZ Bud and they have nothing in common


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 24, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Update , 1 week from start of flushing.
> Grape Ape wk6
> View attachment 3425927
> Purple Cadillac
> ...



Yummmmmmm Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac! How does the ape yield for ya or is it your first run of her? I picked up 2 of them so im gunna mother one ive read how the ape and urkle dont like to root as fast. But man that Purple Cadillac is amazing if grown right tastes and smells like straight grape juice and blackberry jam not to mention that couchlock, narcotic, and relaxing high i love, does absolute wonders for my anxiety nice work btw everything looks marvelous


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 24, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yummmmmmm Grape Ape and Purple Cadillac! How does the ape yield for ya or is it your first run of her? I picked up 2 of them so im gunna mother one ive read how the ape and urkle dont like to root as fast. But man that Purple Cadillac is amazing if grown right tastes and smells like straight grape juice and blackberry jam not to mention that couchlock, narcotic, and relaxing high i love, does absolute wonders for my anxiety nice work btw everything looks marvelous


Thanks , 1st run on these. The room smells wonderful.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 24, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Thanks , 1st run on these. The room smells wonderful.


Nice, you can see them all swelling up. 
Good growing.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 24, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn looking sexy bruh Lee Roys one of my top 5 favorite OGs the smell and flavor is outstanding ima gunna have to definitely get a pack now and the Ghost of Lee Roy being that i havent ran, smoked, or even seen Ghost OG in person. Looks like shes gunna yield quite decently to


yeah I first I thought she was going to be done around 8 weeks and not yield for shit  She's looking like a solid girl hard buds, still 3 more weeks so lots of time to fatten up yet.


mdjenks said:


> Buds look good, looks like BLZ Bud, what is the lineage of her?
> 
> Ha, just looked up the lineage of Lee Roy and BLZ Bud and they have nothing in common


yeah if I had a full plant shot you'd know there's no relation  Very OG growth. Lots of space between the nodes really thin branches. Stretches quite a bit in flower. The nugs lower nugs are fat and look weird growing out of such thing branches. She's strong though, no bending yet.

A lot of variables since I grew her 12/12 from seed I don't really know how she veg's, or clones. We'll see after a reveg. Been 100% successful with revegs no matter how I do it so hopefully she's not the one to give me trouble.





if I can make her look like that girl I'll be more then happy and will have to put a new bud in the sig


----------



## mdjenks (May 24, 2015)

I'm Irish, third generation and lived in Seattle for 5 years so I thought i would share this with ya. Its in a bar I hung out in.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 24, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Thanks , 1st run on these. The room smells wonderful.


I bet your room probably reeks of grapes, Blackberry, and oranges


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

anybody read this yet? from the farm

*MotarebelBreederStaff Member*
The Ogre clone is a selection of SensiStar. Oger kush is slang for "OG" and used to identify orgnkid's cut with oger meaning "Original Gangsta" That line is where the "Ghost" cut first appeared. Also a company called 3C was making Bubba S1's at HS, looking back I think they were the 3littlebirds.

Motarebel, Feb 19, 2015Report
#120Like+ QuoteReply


----------



## shishkaboy (May 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> anybody read this yet? from the farm
> 
> *MotarebelBreederStaff Member*
> The Ogre clone is a selection of SensiStar. Oger kush is slang for "OG" and used to identify orgnkid's cut with oger meaning "Original Gangsta" That line is where the "Ghost" cut first appeared. Also a company called 3C was making Bubba S1's at HS, looking back I think they were the 3littlebirds.
> ...


Orgnkid says ogre is ghost or ghost s1.

Also on ic the chem 91 thread has pics of the original ghost cut. 
Was supposed to be a 91 s1 or something like that.

Looks just like the skunk va tho


----------



## a senile fungus (May 25, 2015)

Out of 32 cuts only one rooted so far. WTF?!? 

They're in a basement, elevated off the floor. Humidity and temps in check, at 18/6 light schedule. 

That's irritating as fuck. I like peat plugs but wtf? Gonna take some more cuts asap


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Nice, you can see them all swelling up.
> Good growing.


Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Out of 32 cuts only one rooted so far. WTF?!?
> 
> They're in a basement, elevated off the floor. Humidity and temps in check, at 18/6 light schedule.
> 
> That's irritating as fuck. I like peat plugs but wtf? Gonna take some more cuts asap


Damn that really fucking sucks ass bro. Only think I can think of is humidity is off but I don't know anything about the cloners tho. Something is preventing the clones from rooting tho cuz that's just way too many not rooting. I hope you get that straightened out bro


----------



## shishkaboy (May 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Out of 32 cuts only one rooted so far. WTF?!?
> 
> They're in a basement, elevated off the floor. Humidity and temps in check, at 18/6 light schedule.
> 
> That's irritating as fuck. I like peat plugs but wtf? Gonna take some more cuts asap


Make sure there are no bugs. That was my clone problem


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2015)

Just enjoying our vaca and picking up some goodies


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2015)

should have the katsu bubba relatively soon


----------



## King Arthur (May 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm Irish, third generation and lived in Seattle for 5 years so I thought i would share this with ya. Its in a bar I hung out in.


Fun fact, the lyrics in their songs are of the 3rd grade reading level. Just read an article about a few artists and Macklemore was on the list. Just an interesting thing to me as music used to seem more complex than simple.


----------



## mdjenks (May 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fun fact, the lyrics in their songs are of the 3rd grade reading level. Just read an article about a few artists and Macklemore was on the list. Just an interesting thing to me as music used to seem more complex than simple.


I hardly doubt that song is on a third grade reading level. Post a link dude, most third graders would not even understand what he is talking about in the song but regardless it is a song and not an IQ test. Music back in the day was no way more complex than it is today unless you are talking about top 40. For instance Jack White or his band The Raconteurs (do you know what a raconteur even is?), or bands like Parquet Courts and their complex and sometimes meaningless lyrics. Or rappers like Common or Talib Kweli or NAS or Tupac which are all intellectuals in their own rights.

meaning to say I highly disagree.

You are telling me a 3rd grader knows about the immigration of irish immigrants and their struggles? Or that a 3rd grader even knows where dublin is on a map or that northern ireland and ireland are different countries? "we take history and script it in a song and like a torch we pass it on", you are telling me that is 3rd grade reading, bull shit man.

Just curious but how old are you? I will be 40 this year, I know some shit especially serving 12 years in the military, 3 combat tours, and a degree in computer science and a minor in political science. Not trying to be a dick but my grandfather was a first generation immigrant from waterford ireland.

You are telling me this is on a 3rd grade level? Maybe because in the first verse he says he was in the 3rd grade:


----------



## King Arthur (May 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I hardly doubt that song is on a third grade reading level. Post a link dude, most third graders would not even understand what he is talking about in the song but regardless it is a song and not an IQ test. Music back in the day was no way more complex than it is today unless you are talking about top 40. For instance Jack White or his band The Raconteurs (do you know what a raconteur even is?), or bands like Parquet Courts and their complex and sometimes meaningless lyrics. Or rappers like Common or Talib Kweli or NAS or Tupac which are all intellectuals in their own rights.
> 
> meaning to say I highly disagree.
> 
> ...


I think you are missing the part where I said it was just a fun fact I read, I will try to find the article but holy jesus put your panties back on. Out of all my posts here I think this was the least intended to make someone get all butthurt and was intended for a laugh.


Fuck I think I should retire now, everything I say is gettin people like pew pew pew... pew pew... pew.. pew pew..

shots fired.

(the funniest thing is I think it was the onion )


----------



## shishkaboy (May 26, 2015)

You both suck, I am the greatest!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

PapaPayne let me use his camera today
GG#4
 
Swamp Wrecked #5


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> PapaPayne let me use his camera today
> GG#4
> View attachment 3427213
> Swamp Wrecked #5
> View attachment 3427214


GG4 looks so delicious.
Great pics


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> should have the katsu bubba relatively soon


Boy I hope you get it. That's my all time favorite right there. So pretty, flavorful and potent.


----------



## mdjenks (May 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think you are missing the part where I said it was just a fun fact I read, I will try to find the article but holy jesus put your panties back on. Out of all my posts here I think this was the least intended to make someone get all butthurt and was intended for a laugh.
> 
> 
> Fuck I think I should retire now, everything I say is gettin people like pew pew pew... pew pew... pew.. pew pew..
> ...


Shit man why didn't you say it was on the onion, that is a satire paper and I would have known right away. Looking at in that context is totally different and I'm sure the article was funny as shit if it was in the onion. Ah don't retire man we all have a cranky days and apparently mine was last night.

Yeah I don't know what got up my butt man, no biggie. Probably knowing I have to go to work after 5 days off, hadn't smoked all day and thought you were saying I read at a 3rd grade level but it wasn't you just something you read that was meant to be funny. Post a link if you find a good article in the onion, I use to pick up new addition all the time when I lived in SF as that is where it is from.

No harm no foul


----------



## mdjenks (May 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You both suck, I am the greastest!!!


You are the greatest, you get my vote man.


----------



## mdjenks (May 26, 2015)

My PAX 2 has shipped, at the end of the week I will be vaping in style although I still love my solo.


----------



## amgprb (May 27, 2015)

@Dr.D81 

Did someone say Gorilla Glue # 4??!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> Did someone say Gorilla Glue # 4??!!!
> 
> View attachment 3427991


That's def her bro. Looks just like mines except mines is all whacked to hell lol. One of the most vigorous strains I've ever seen and clones super easy too. Gotta get some of her babies out to some buddies


----------



## amgprb (May 27, 2015)

@akhiymjames this ones for u! Lol They were pretty even but Tge White had a growth spurt these past 2 days. I think the white is going to tske off now!The White, Plat GSC, Plat GSC, The White


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @akhiymjames this ones for u! Lol They were pretty even but Tge White had a growth spurt these past 2 days. I think the white is going to tske off now!View attachment 3428133The White, Plat GSC, Plat GSC, The White


Thanks bro. Yea it looks like she's still going pretty damn slow. She's looking damn good tho. The White is def gonna take off. I never say that type of growth from the Platinum GSC tho just slow growth. Is the soil your using for her right now hot or light? I had her in fresh base soil out bag but I think that too much. Next time I'm gonna start her off in some reused soil. I don't add bloom stuff on soil at all so hopefully the used up soil is light enough for her. I'm determined to get her sped up cus the nugs on her are just lovely. Cookies and OG


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2015)

after like a month in the ez clone, i finally got a ghost to root lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> after like a month in the ez clone, i finally got a ghost to root lol


I've been hearing these OGs are a lil bit finicky to root. I know @kgp said the SFV is but didn't know if he said anything about the Ghost. At least it rooted for you tho


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2015)

For all people using cloners do you guys use any gel or powder or clone solution?


----------



## OneStonedPony (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^ yes, I use that cheap house brand of thick, green rooting gel from discount hydro. It's their version of rootech stuff. I pour some in a bottle cap, dip each cut in it (until well coated on the bottom 1/2 inch) and into my homemade bubble cloner. IME I think it nudges those harder to clone strains to cooperate.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 27, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've been hearing these OGs are a lil bit finicky to root. I know @kgp said the SFV is but didn't know if he said anything about the Ghost. At least it rooted for you tho


yea he said its one of the toughest. you already know im happy as shit...


----------



## amgprb (May 27, 2015)

@akhiymjames i put all seedlings and freshly rooted clones into non amended recycled soil


----------



## mdjenks (May 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> Did someone say Gorilla Glue # 4??!!!
> 
> View attachment 3427991


Looks like she is posing for the pic


----------



## mdjenks (May 27, 2015)

Hope I didn't run King Arthur off, it was just a bad day for me and he got part of it.


----------



## Joedank (May 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3428172 View attachment 3428173 View attachment 3428174 View attachment 3428175 View attachment 3428176


is that a root on a SFV i see ??


----------



## Joedank (May 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Hope I didn't run King Arthur off, it was just a bad day for me and he got part of it.


that dude strikes me a thick skinned guy ... he will be back .... how else will we know what mr stach is up to??


----------



## mdjenks (May 27, 2015)

You will be some of the first to see the strain for GGG called Whitey:



It's from THC Development, he is an elite breeder that puts his stuff on http://www.firestax.com

this is his stuff: http://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/thc-development

shit I maybe mistaken as I got the info and pic from a GGG tester, this is his own stuff


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've been hearing these OGs are a lil bit finicky to root. I know @kgp said the SFV is but didn't know if he said anything about the Ghost. At least it rooted for you tho


I've had 10 ghost cuts in plugs for over 2 weeks and no roots yet.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> is that a root on a SFV i see ??


Nah, that was a fresh cut right there.
2-3 more days and I should see white bumps on SFV.
I found some decomp on the best looking one, scrape, redip, put back.
Holding on tight, I am (Yodavoice)
Sensi Mr Nice
35 or so

untopped 2 gal pots

closer
[/QUOTE]


----------



## kgp (May 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> after like a month in the ez clone, i finally got a ghost to root lol





akhiymjames said:


> I've been hearing these OGs are a lil bit finicky to root. I know @kgp said the SFV is but didn't know if he said anything about the Ghost. At least it rooted for you tho





akhiymjames said:


> For all people using cloners do you guys use any gel or powder or clone solution?


Sfv is not too bad, but ghost is a Biotch. Yes, about 20-30 days to root and it's the only plant that I've had cuttings fail to root.

I've found nutrient solution to cause more damage than benefit with the og's. I use plain spring water in my ez clone. A dip in clonex gel sometimes.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2015)

Damn Ghost OG playing ghost on everybody with roots lol. 20-30 days is a very long time. Do any of y'all cut the tips of the fan leaves? I've seen it done a lot over the years and have done it myself and it helps slow hem down from synthesizing. Lots have reported it also helps roots faster I've seen some side by side and it does but I've never tried. Think I will on next batch of clones I take


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn Ghost OG playing ghost on everybody with roots lol. 20-30 days is a very long time. Do any of y'all cut the tips of the fan leaves? I've seen it done a lot over the years and have done it myself and it helps slow hem down from synthesizing. Lots have reported it also helps roots faster I've seen some side by side and it does but I've never tried. Think I will on next batch of clones I take


I cut all mine and I just picked up a new cloning method to help me speed up my turn around time.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 28, 2015)

This clone was taken on the 19th.
 
the pic is from 5/27 tho.
This is what 8-9 days in aero looks like.
No ph'ing, no misting, no dome, no nutes, no heat mat, no snake oils, no leaf clipping. Just clean fresh water when needed.


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This clone was taken on the 19th.
> View attachment 3428767
> the pic is from 5/27 tho.
> This is what 8-9 days in aero looks like.
> No ph'ing, no misting, no dome, no nutes, no heat mat, no snake oils, no leaf clipping. Just clean fresh water when needed.


I don't use snake oils and no dome,no phing,no heat mat either, but I don't need to worry about pumps failing due to electricity going out or anything of the like. Don't get me wrong I like aero cloners but the way I've started doing it can get roots in 5-7 days. Matter of fact 1 of those cuts I got on Sunday already has roots out the bottom


----------



## shishkaboy (May 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I don't use snake oils and no dome,no phing,no heat mat either, but I don't need to worry about pumps failing due to electricity going out or anything of the like. Don't get me wrong I like aero cloners but the way I've started doing it can get roots in 5-7 days. Matter of fact 1 of those cuts I got on Sunday already has roots out the bottom


Totally not directed at you brother.
My main point is that cloning is really very simple. You can take a cut and stick it in a shot glass of water for 14 days and it will root.

I run perpetual so the aero has made a huge difference in my cycles. They all get the same exact treatment now.

I used to run into situations where I would have some cuts ready for some ventilation but still wanted to take fresh cuts. The fresh ones prolly would not make it in the vented dome and keeping the dome on slightly stunts the root growth of the ones that want the air.

It seems like you may have a different dome-less cloning technique. Either way I am interested to hear the actual technique. I saw that you have mentioned it in the 6. I saw some shot glasses with rw cubes in them?
You have my ear now, what is the tech? 

If electricity fails, I would be more worried about my carbon filter fan combo not working. Just sayin'


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Totally not directed at you brother.
> My main point is that cloning is really very simple. You can take a cut and stick it in a shot glass of water for 14 days and it will root.
> 
> I run perpetual so the aero has made a huge difference in my cycles. They all get the same exact treatment now.
> ...


Oh I know it wasn't  I was just sharing my experience cause I'm all bout simplicity that's all. Sorry if it came off wrong. 

Basically it's RW cubes placed in cups and fed some organic feed in the bottom. Take cuts the exact same way. I'll explain more when I get back home. Shitty service here and tired of typing on phone. 

Here's the clone that was taken Sunday evening and here it is last night.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2015)

As long as it gets roots,what's it matter......


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> As long as it gets roots,what's it matter......


It doesn't matter to me but cutting my rooting time in half or more on some strains that's a huge win for me. Also not having to worry bout a dome or anything dampening off or electricity is another huge thing.

I don't care how anyone does it I'm just sharing what I learned. Also only having to take the amount of cuts you need is another huge plus for me.

Do whatever you want


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It doesn't matter to me but cutting my rooting time in half or more on some strains that's a huge win for me. Also not having to worry bout a dome or anything dampening off or electricity is another huge thing.
> 
> I don't care how anyone does it I'm just sharing what I learned. Also only having to take the amount of cuts you need is another huge plus for me.
> 
> Do whatever you want


can't wait to hear the details 
on this new tech you learned 

thanks for sharing ahead of time giggles, appreciate the knowledge brother

sounds like something i could use 
with no dome , and electricity I'm impressed man, nice and simple 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all ! and have a good day


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> can't wait to hear the details
> on this new tech you learned
> 
> thanks for sharing ahead of time giggles, appreciate the knowledge brother
> ...


It came from some of my Colorado buddies. About 5 of them use this tech and haven't lost a cut in quite sometime. Maybe like 2 out of 300 cuts. I'm not claiming anything new or my tech but I'm in love with it and I'm about sharing the knowledge I obtain. Especially if it helps just one person. You are free to do whatever works for you. I don't judge. Also RW is so much cheaper then plugs and it's still organic for me.

First guy that showed me this cloned a 1 ft branch and got it to root in 7 days!!! That's huge!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

when cleaning out the cloner, i let the last 3 ghost cuts im rooting sit ing a cup with aloe/coconut h20/potassium silicate for bout an hour or 2. in a day i can see new rot nubs on one and looks like a fresh root nub on one i was about to chuck. also used this same mix on some deathstar cuts and shit has rooted in a few days. bout to see if the banner cuts root just the same.


anyone ran both the bruce banner 3 and 5? anyone comment on which they liked better?


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> when cleaning out the cloner, i let the last 3 ghost cuts im rooting sit ing a cup with aloe/coconut h20/potassium silicate for bout an hour or 2. in a day i can see new rot nubs on one and looks like a fresh root nub on one i was about to chuck. also used this same mix on some deathstar cuts and shit has rooted in a few days. bout to see if the banner cuts root just the same.
> 
> 
> anyone ran both the bruce banner 3 and 5? anyone comment on which they liked better?


I haven't run either one but I'm about to get BB3 and it seems to be more popular around my crowd. But I can't talk bad about either as I don't know but I'm excited to get it.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I haven't run either one but I'm about to get BB3 and it seems to be more popular around my crowd. But I can't talk bad about either as I don't know but I'm excited to get it.


Your gonna love the BB#3 bro. Just think of a Strawberry Diesel OG. That's what it is anyways lol but you get what I'm trying to say. Very potent too but I hear she's bad with throwing nanners and her pollen is very viable so be careful with her. Most don't do it outdoor for that reason but I'm gonna have her soon. I have some plans for her


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It came from some of my Colorado buddies. About 5 of them use this tech and haven't lost a cut in quite sometime. Maybe like 2 out of 300 cuts. I'm not claiming anything new or my tech but I'm in love with it and I'm about sharing the knowledge I obtain. Especially if it helps just one person. You are free to do whatever works for you. I don't judge. Also RW is so much cheaper then plugs and it's still organic for me.
> 
> First guy that showed me this cloned a 1 ft branch and got it to root in 7 days!!! That's huge!


 and a big plus is that its organic 
because i grow in soil in my own mix 

have a lighter veg and seedling mix 
and a nice variation of Super Soil for flower 

seems to work well that's why i'd like to keep a few moms since i have room 
and a 1 ft branch rooted in 7 days?? wow! that's truly impressive 

learning new things every day here on RIU  
peace, love, and weed
happy gardening friends!


----------



## Joedank (May 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> when cleaning out the cloner, i let the last 3 ghost cuts im rooting sit ing a cup with aloe/coconut h20/potassium silicate for bout an hour or 2. in a day i can see new rot nubs on one and looks like a fresh root nub on one i was about to chuck. also used this same mix on some deathstar cuts and shit has rooted in a few days. bout to see if the banner cuts root just the same.
> 
> 
> anyone ran both the bruce banner 3 and 5? anyone comment on which they liked better?


i have run the #3 and the #1 .. the #1 is where its at ... bummer that delta nine is no more ... you could get the cuts direct from ironlungz/hulk and talk shop ... he pointed out the 5 haveing the best yeild and being the least og and the 3 being the good all arounder and #1 being the most og and the most stable of the bunch...i agree ... its been awhile ... at first there where 5 cuts they ran.... #3 is at the top cuz it won the cup BUT, for my money 5 and 1 are the keepers....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have run the #3 and the #1 .. the #1 is where its at ... bummer that delta nine is no more ... you could get the cuts direct from ironlungz and talk shop ... he pointed out the 5 haveing the best yeild and being the least og and the 3 being the good all arounder and #1 being the most og and the most stable of the bunch...i agree ... its been awhile ... at first there where 5 cuts they ran.... #3 is at the top cuz it won the cup BUT, for my money 5 and 1 are the keepers....


had a feeling. im sitting on the 3 but have access to the 5. thanks for your input.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 28, 2015)

i wish i had access to all of them to play with 
only #3 i can get for now 

but maybe in a little time i can try the others 

with a little luck and talking to some folks 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## mdjenks (May 28, 2015)

Think I'm going to take a couple months off of growing as I have plenty and with a full time job it just is starting to feel like work but I won't stop vaping. I will continue to check out all of your grows and input though. Got the PAX 2 today but I had it delivered to my wife's work because someone is always there so when she gets home I'm going to charge it up and give it a spin.

Oh have any of you heard of a sensory deprivation tank? I have an appointment at the cloud nine float center in boulder.

Can't wait, people have had psychedelic experiences in them, hoping for something trippy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Oh have any of you heard of a sensory deprivation tank? I have an appointment at the cloud nine float center in boulder.
> 
> Can't wait, people have had psychedelic experiences in them, hoping for something trippy.


I've heard of it, but never tried it. I saw a video with Joe Rogan going on about it. Apparently he has one in his basement. He's always chasing a high, so if it does the trick for him then I'm sure it will be a blast!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Think I'm going to take a couple months off of growing as I have plenty and with a full time job it just is starting to feel like work but I won't stop vaping. I will continue to check out all of your grows and input though. Got the PAX 2 today but I had it delivered to my wife's work because someone is always there so when she gets home I'm going to charge it up and give it a spin.
> 
> Oh have any of you heard of a sensory deprivation tank? I have an appointment at the cloud nine float center in boulder.
> 
> Can't wait, people have had psychedelic experiences in them, hoping for something trippy.


i have heard amazing things about those sensory deprivation tanks 
a lot of my friends have tried it, they loved it as much as 
a lot of trips they've had in the past 

i haven't had the opportunity yet, but i think i will try it soon once i heal up a bit 

I'm sure you will enjoy it man 
let us know how it goes brother 

peace,love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## mdjenks (May 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've heard of it, but never tried it. I saw a video with Joe Rogan going on about it. Apparently he has one in his basement. He's always chasing a high, so if it does the trick for him then I'm sure it will be a blast!


Yeah one of the two places in boulder built his tank.

Joe Rogan is in this Vice video and he shows his tank (part 1 of 3):


----------



## mdjenks (May 28, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i have heard amazing things about those sensory deprivation tanks
> a lot of my friends have tried it, they loved it as much as
> a lot of trips they've had in the past
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I am a disabled vet and apparently a lot of vets with PTSD and other injuries use them a lot and love them. I have PTSD, a couple cracked vertebrae, and bulging discs.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks man! I am a disabled vet and apparently a lot of vets with PTSD and other injuries use them a lot and love them. I have PTSD, a couple cracked vertebrae, and bulging discs.


wow man hope it helps you! genuinely 
and thanks for serving ! 

i hope 215 helps you good enough so you can get around good recently me and some friends got very beat up in bad car wreck and they tried to give us pain pills

but we are refusing those and just medicating with some relaxing heavy indicas 

much better than opiates in my opinion 
have a great day brother! 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening my RIU friends !


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Thanks man! I am a disabled vet and apparently a lot of vets with PTSD and other injuries use them a lot and love them. I have PTSD, a couple cracked vertebrae, and bulging discs.


Looking forward to your thoughts on the float tank....

Are you going to get blazed before doing it?


----------



## mdjenks (May 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the float tank....
> 
> Are you going to get blazed before doing it?


Not the first time but you can go in it naked which I am, just like being in the womb!


----------



## mdjenks (May 28, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow man hope it helps you! genuinely
> and thanks for serving !
> 
> i hope 215 helps you good enough so you can get around good recently me and some friends got very beat up in bad car wreck and they tried to give us pain pills
> ...


Once again thank you! I went through the whole opiate roller coaster. Before I got medically discharged I was taking 4 40 mg Oxycontin and 4 10 mg regular oxycodone (no tylenol, I know its bad for your liver in high doses so I told them get me the straight stuff or nothing). I was an opiate addict for my last 8 months in the military and a month before I got out I called the pain management clinic and said I was never coming back fully knowing what hell I was about to go through and it was a 100 times worse than I expected. My entire body burned, muscles ached, body ached, cold and hot flashes, diarrhea and vomiting several times a day, didn't sleep or eat for 7 days and then I got a script for klonopin as at the time I could not use cannabis and I took 4 2mg klonopin. Don't remember driving home, next thing I knew I woke up 15 hours later on a Saturday starving for the first time. My wife made home made lasagna and I ate almost all of it.

What a nightmare, can't believe they will let people live their lives dependent on opiates when there is this wonderful extremely safe and extremely effective natural herbal medicine. Sorry for the rant but it blows my mind that the highly addictive shit is legal to prescribe and most states cannabis is a schedule 1 meaning no medical benefits and highly prone to abuse and addiction, its fucking laughable.

I swore I would never live in another non cannabis medical state.

Yeah I was living in SF for a few years until it became utterly to expensive and me and the wife moved to Denver so the Prop 215 is for when I was in Cali and it did help and still helps, it literally saved my life!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Once again thank you! I went through the whole opiate roller coaster. Before I got medically discharged I was taking 4 40 mg Oxycontin and 4 10 mg regular oxycodone (no tylenol, I know its bad for your liver in high doses so I told them get me the straight stuff or nothing). I was an opiate addict for my last 8 months in the military and a month before I got out I called the pain management clinic and said I was never coming back fully knowing what hell I was about to go through and it was a 100 times worse than I expected. My entire body burned, muscles ached, body ached, cold and hot flashes, diarrhea and vomiting several times a day, didn't sleep or eat for 7 days and then I got a script for klonopin as at the time I could not use cannabis and I took 4 2mg klonopin. Don't remember driving home, next thing I knew I woke up 15 hours later on a Saturday starving for the first time. My wife made home made lasagna and I ate almost all of it.
> 
> What a nightmare, can't believe they will let people live their lives dependent on opiates when there is this wonderful extremely safe and extremely effective natural herbal medicine. Sorry for the rant but it blows my mind that the highly addictive shit is legal to prescribe and most states cannabis is a schedule 1 meaning no medical benefits and highly prone to abuse and addiction, its fucking laughable.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with this post more! I did the whole opiate thing for 4 months after having reconstructive surgery on my leg from a brutal hockey injury. I thought I was going to die when I stopped taking those fucking pills. What a nightmare!

It's crazy that people can legally pop those pills like Pez candy, but this natural plant will land you in jail. Goes to show you that our elected "leaders" work on behalf of corporate America instead of us.

Thank you for your service btw. Good to hear that things have worked out for you and you're not another statistic like too many of our soldiers that come home and aren't looked after.


----------



## mdjenks (May 29, 2015)

I charged and used my PAX 2 portable vaporizer and man is it a powerhouse, thick milky vape clouds and for some reason it seemed like the ChemDog #4 I have was even stronger as my was racing like crazy. It is for sure a sativa dom pheno.

Well I switched my appointment for the sensory deprivation tank from today to tomorrow so I can get a two hour float instead of one and I will give all of you the low down on the experience, I'm f'ing excited to try it!


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I charged and used my PAX 2 portable vaporizer and man is it a powerhouse, thick milky vape clouds and for some reason it seemed like the ChemDog #4 I have was even stronger as my was racing like crazy. It is for sure a sativa dom pheno.
> 
> Well I switched my appointment for the sensory deprivation tank from today to tomorrow so I can get a two hour float instead of one and I will give all of you the low down on the experience, I'm f'ing excited to try it!


Dude I love my pax 2! The new mouthpiece design is nice! So is the USB charging. Don't get me wrong I loved my pax but the 2 is sweet!!!


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I love my pax 2! The new mouthpiece design is nice! So is the USB charging. Don't get me wrong I loved my pax but the 2 is sweet!!!


ima have to look into those...


----------



## mdjenks (May 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ima have to look into those...


You should do more than look you should buy, it has a ten year warranty. I did regular shipping so no shipping fee's and it was shipped from the bay area on a tuesday and I got it yesterday which was of course thursday. Two days to ship from the bay area to Denver, I was to say the least surprised at the speed it shipped.

Great review on the PAX 2: http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/pax-2-vaporizer-review


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> You should do more than look you should buy, it has a ten year warranty. I did regular shipping so no shipping fee's and it was shipped from the bay area on a tuesday and I got it yesterday which was of course thursday. Two days to ship from the bay area to Denver, I was to say the least surprised at the speed it shipped.
> 
> Great review on the PAX 2: http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/pax-2-vaporizer-review


thankyou for that,,, i was looking for more reviews.

consider me a new customer


----------



## amgprb (May 29, 2015)

Damn, i dont know why but I have a fuck of a time with OG & Cookie clones. I got 5 cuts of GSC Forum and 6 cuts of Colorado Flo last week. The CO Flo look amazing! All 6 of em started rooting. The Forum cookies?! Wtf im gonna b lucky to get 2 of em to rootI think!


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Damn, i dont know why but I have a fuck of a time with OG & Cookie clones. I got 5 cuts of GSC Forum and 6 cuts of Colorado Flo last week. The CO Flo look amazing! All 6 of em started rooting. The Forum cookies?! Wtf im gonna b lucky to get 2 of em to rootI think!


some times i feel like the more i want them to clone the longer i have to WAIT
your all about to see that banner #1 DROP all over the area


----------



## mdjenks (May 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thankyou for that,,, i was looking for more reviews.
> 
> consider me a new customer


I may have mentioned it but it does have a learning curve but once you get it down it is like a said a power house and totally stealth. Perfect for taking on the go and has a 90 minute battery life so you don't have to worry about it dying on you and the oven is big so you can have a session with a few a friends and if you have good herb you don't have keep hitting all the time.


----------



## amgprb (May 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> some times i feel like the more i want them to clone the longer i have to WAIT
> your all about to see that banner #1 DROP all over the area


I def hear ya on that, i wasnt all that interested in the Flo cut, but dude sent it to me w the forum which I really wanted.

Banner #1 ALL OVER THE AREA??!!...... Does this area you speak of include NY?!  lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2015)

Anyone ever run lost coast OG or bluehead OG? 

Also got goji OG


----------



## greenghost420 (May 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Damn, i dont know why but I have a fuck of a time with OG & Cookie clones. I got 5 cuts of GSC Forum and 6 cuts of Colorado Flo last week. The CO Flo look amazing! All 6 of em started rooting. The Forum cookies?! Wtf im gonna b lucky to get 2 of em to rootI think!


weird, forum is generally an easy cloner. stressed mom most likely.


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> some times i feel like the more i want them to clone the longer i have to WAIT
> your all about to see that banner #1 DROP all over the area


Sounds nice,I may have to shoot that fairy out the sky,if I see her fly over my house..


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone ever run lost coast OG or bluehead OG?
> 
> Also got goji OG


I have Goji OG, very hard to get and was a bitch to grow for me but who knows I ran two next to two other strains so maybe the goji was just finicky with what I gave it but it came out great and is a great smoke. Plus a got a few beans off it that where pollinated with chernobyl.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 30, 2015)

Gossip, gossip, gossip.
So I just found out that TH seeds is selling underdawg og feminized. Turns out that the underdawg clone that he was given was not really an underdawg, but a stardawg. 

Wassup with the bait and switch?
I read that they wanted to see what he would do with it.

I just dont see why to do business with someone if if you feel they are shady.
Then do some shady shit to expose their shadiness?

To me that is very much like cheating on a significant other before they cheat on you, you are still a liar and a cheat.

I dont know what the agreement between them was, but I am pretty confident that both parties violated. It's way too shady for the grass to grow man, this industry needs some real defoliation!!!


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

I think after my hiatus I am going to go all beans. 1. GrapeStomper BX, 2. PlushBerry, 2. Goji OG, 4. Double White. Scratch the Double White I forgot I have Golden Gage

I may change up the line up once the time comes but the GrapeStomper and the PlushBerry are permanent members of the list.

check this out about GrapeStomper: http://www.hightimes.com/read/strain-review-grape-stomper-green-solution


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Gossip, gossip, gossip.
> So I just found out that TH seeds is selling underdawg og feminized. Turns out that the underdawg clone that he was given was not really an underdawg, but a stardawg.
> 
> Wassup with the bait and switch?
> ...


The thing with all that is Loompa says his Underdawg is not from Chemdog. Here's his thread over at the farm explaining everything about his Underdawg 

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/loompa-headband-aka-underdawg-og-whats-real-whats-not.62093/


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

@akhiymjames hey man how goes it? So what are you working on right now?

You and a few others always seem to have an interesting strain you're working on or growing some elites.

remember back in the day in the early 2000's the elites where the white family and the purple family. It has came a long way in 15 years man.

@kgp and @Dr.D81 are two others I thoroughly enjoy following!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> @akhiymjames hey man how goes it? So what are you working on right now?
> 
> You and a few others always seem to have an interesting strain you're working on or growing some elites.


My man thing I got going now is test stuff. Got ONYCD x Polar Bear OG going and Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp, Sfv OG BX, Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3. 

Seeds I brought Fruity Pebbles OG f4, SinMints, Blue Power and Grateful Breath. Got rooted cuts of GG#4 in solo cups now. Been trying to get some more elites but things are seeming to evade me right now. Hopefully I can get the Cherry Pie and Sfv OG if not my seeds of them will do.


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My man thing I got going now is test stuff. Got ONYCD x Polar Bear OG going and Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp, Sfv OG BX, Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3.
> 
> Seeds I brought Fruity Pebbles OG f4, SinMints, Blue Power and Grateful Breath. Got rooted cuts of GG#4 in solo cups now. Been trying to get some more elites but things are seeming to evade me right now. Hopefully I can get the Cherry Pie and Sfv OG if not my seeds of them will do.


Very very nice man! Seems like you have a full plate. Where do you find the time man? I admire you guys that can breed. I have never heard of Polar Bear OG, is that your creation? The Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3 sounds amazing.

Seed wise, I tried to get my hands on a fruity pebbles cut and came close but the deal fell through and i ended up with Mau Mau which was a very nice cut and I enjoyed but did not make a mother as good as it was I didn't have the space for another mother and at the time I was wanting to run other strains and make mothers from them like the DQ/GC and Blue Dream which I finally got a mother of, my friend from SF sent me a couple DHN Blue Dream cuts. Guess I shouldn't have said "seed wise" as they were cuts.

a pic of Irie Vibes Mau Mau, mine was much much more colorful with spots of purple, magenta, blue, and an almost black color in the leaves (wish I would have taken a pic of it):


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

Wow, this one from Irie Vibe seeds, released this year, Mojo Kush

Mojo Kush: (White Romulan from OG Raskal x Goji OG, Bodhi's version)

not much info on it but it sounds like a great cross.

Shit and as I was looking at Irie's site i noticed they have another new 2015 strain called Exotica: (Cotton Candy/Cannonball Express crossed with Goji OG), Bred by DC105

man you all should check out Irie's site they have some nice stuff like the Krakatoa
it has beautiful colors and is very frosty

Krakatoa: (Fruit Loop Haze x Mau Mau)

http://www.irievibeseeds.com/mojo-kush

A pic of Krakatoa:


----------



## shishkaboy (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The thing with all that is Loompa says his Underdawg is not from Chemdog. Here's his thread over at the farm explaining everything about his Underdawg
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/loompa-headband-aka-underdawg-og-whats-real-whats-not.62093/


Loompa doesnt know if it's from the chem line or not, but imo it's pretty obvious. I strongly believe og's and chems are directly related. 

I wonder what Adam is saying about all this confusion.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Damn, i dont know why but I have a fuck of a time with OG & Cookie clones. I got 5 cuts of GSC Forum and 6 cuts of Colorado Flo last week. The CO Flo look amazing! All 6 of em started rooting. The Forum cookies?! Wtf im gonna b lucky to get 2 of em to rootI think!


It's like water don't boil If u watch it. Almost 3 weeks on ghost og and no roots


----------



## Joedank (May 30, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> It's like water don't boil If u watch it. Almost 3 weeks on ghost og and no roots


a trick i learned for the tough rooters is the aloe vera dip - not for aero/bubble cloners.


----------



## Joedank (May 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Loompa doesnt know if it's from the chem line or not, but imo it's pretty obvious. I strongly believe og's and chems are directly related.
> 
> I wonder what Adam is saying about all this confusion.


nobody knew to put the underdog on lock until 5 years ago when loompa an co noticed NOONE grew it anymore . the new stuff was taking over (og craze) AND the daywrecker is so close with a better yeild...
wonder if the dude just mislabled the plant or whatever ... many strains lost forever this way..
i want loompas f-cut more than the underdog after smelling my foodogs ... but the foodOG is both in one mystery box so we shall see. in few months...


----------



## professor KIND (May 30, 2015)

another trick for the tough rooters... dark time (20/4 or 18/6)


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> a trick i learned for the tough rooters is the aloe vera dip - not for aero/bubble cloners.


lesson learned! not for aero but you can soak the cut in a aloe solution for an hour every few days to get shit poppin...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2015)

who has a pure kush marshmellow cut, anyone on this thread?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone had problems with MFs blue dream and them not liking the cold? Everything is absolutely thriving loving life except the bds the only thing i can think is its getting to cold at night around 55 degrees its really got me scratching my head they look like they're seriously underwatered drooping heavy but the soil is plenty moist. Any of yall smoked a strain called blueberry pie ive got an absolutely gorgeous cut i just transplanted into the 150gal sp vegged for about 3 weeks came highly recommend so im giving one a try f


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 30, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> who has a pure kush marshmellow cut, anyone on this thread?


Shit i wish pure kush is amazing never smoked the marshmallow cut though i ran one outdoors last year and we pulled a little over 3 got a little purple in it really musky, piney, and nutty straight sollid rock hard nugs


----------



## Joedank (May 30, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone had problems with MFs blue dream and them not liking the cold? Everything is absolutely thriving loving life except the bds the only thing i can think is its getting to cold at night around 55 degrees its really got me scratching my head they look like they're seriously underwatered drooping heavy but the soil is plenty moist. Any of yall smoked a strain called blueberry pie ive got an absolutely gorgeous cut i just transplanted into the 150gal sp vegged for about 3 weeks came highly recommend so im giving one a try f


yea dude my BD's HATE the cold start yellowing and shit... i run a heater right next to them..


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> who has a pure kush marshmellow cut, anyone on this thread?


What is that made up? I have never heard anything ever ab about kush marshmallow, sounds awesome I want to see some pics and description of her.


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone had problems with MFs blue dream and them not liking the cold? Everything is absolutely thriving loving life except the bds the only thing i can think is its getting to cold at night around 55 degrees its really got me scratching my head they look like they're seriously underwatered drooping heavy but the soil is plenty moist. Any of yall smoked a strain called blueberry pie ive got an absolutely gorgeous cut i just transplanted into the 150gal sp vegged for about 3 weeks came highly recommend so im giving one a try f


Have heard and read a review about blueberry pie but have never ever heard of a dispensary or any of grow friends coming into contact with anyone who could get it.


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea dude my BD's HATE the cold start yellowing and shit... i run a heater right next to them..


I have never had a problem with DHN's cut of BD but I have a tent inside of a cab and it is so automated and computerized its crazy. I have cameras in it so I can check the ladies out while I'm not their, I can see the humidity, temp, ppms, ph. I also have a temp cut off so if it gets to high or to low it shuts off as well as having a battery back up. I hooked up this system so I can make sure I am growing the finest bud and hydro has small windows for saving a plant.

I found two patients. two ladies my wife met. Like in SF I only take donations and the monthly package is a 1/4 and an edible.


----------



## mdjenks (May 30, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thankyou for that,,, i was looking for more reviews.
> 
> consider me a new customer


you order one yet? I just finished a session with mine and am about to have another. hope you pulled the trigger on this one as it is amazing.


----------



## mdjenks (May 31, 2015)

I did my 2 and half hour sensory deprivation float and it was amazing. U have to keep going back to get better at it but the first time was amazing and I am booking the next session and I am going to vape in the parking lot before.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> you order one yet? I just finished a session with mine and am about to have another. hope you pulled the trigger on this one as it is amazing.


not yet... i will...
loaded up on the new ggg gear...


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> ... but the foodOG is both in one mystery box so we shall see. in few months...


 I like the name "Food OG" better than foo dog..if you find a keeper to run again you should call it that


----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> I like the name "Food OG" better than foo dog..if you find a keeper to run again you should call it that


i just noticed it typing yesterday food og->> it might fit if it smells like a steak


----------



## mdjenks (May 31, 2015)

I was gifted a half zip and it was labeled SSBG, I didn't notice as my buddy usually has blue dream and i didn't ask as he just dropped it off on his way to work. He is at work now but I was wondering if any of you might have an idea of what it is.

I thought maybe super sour bubble gum but I can't find a strain with that name.


----------



## rory420420 (May 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have heard and read a review about blueberry pie but have never ever heard of a dispensary or any of grow friends coming into contact with anyone who could get it.


I had it years ago...good smoke,nothing special IMO.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> What is that made up? I have never heard anything ever ab about kush marshmallow, sounds awesome I want to see some pics and description of her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

4 x gorilla glue #4
1x sfv og, cherry pie, ak47, blue dream


----------



## mdjenks (May 31, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


>



F'ing great video man! They do a good job at making you want to find some of it or a cut to grow your own. Reminds me of how a good batch of gorilla glue #4 looks like!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> F'ing great video man! They do a good job at making you want to find some of it or a cut to grow your own. Reminds me of how a good batch of gorilla glue #4 looks like!


Agreed makes you want to jump in the car and get that shit!


----------



## Bad Karma (May 31, 2015)

As I've been enjoying the buds from my last crop of clone only's, a few seeds have popped up. I couldn't figure out who the daddy was, until yesterday, when I found the tiniest of pollen sacks on the very bottom of a tiny bud of Platinum Cookies. So far I've found two seeds of The White x Platinum Cookies and seven of Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies seeds. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to planting them in the future.

Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking forward to the new stable 

Starfighter
Bluehead OG 
Gg4
Tk Kush 
Conspiracy Kush
Sour amnesia 
Qrazy train
Goji OG 
Lost coast OG
Stardawg
Sour Cream 
El Diablo 
Purple Jones 
The Truth
Tahoe OG x PCK
Kosher Kush
Cannaventure x dubking
Foo dog #3
Foo dog #4
R14ER
Abdominal snowman
Sinmint cookies
Durban poison
Mob boss 
Death Valley cheese
Wife
Bruce Banner 3
Kushdr
Yeti OG
Cherry Lime Haze 
Lucky Charms 
LSD
Underdog OG
Tangerine power 
The destroyer 
Legend OG 
Dream killer 91


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 1, 2015)

I give up. Sfv didnt root.
Popping more beans.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I give up. Sfv didnt root.
> Popping more beans.
> View attachment 3431520


Niether did my SFV.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looking forward to the new stable
> 
> Starfighter
> Bluehead OG
> ...


Noice man! I like the Lucky charms, Tangerine Power, Cherry lime haze, Sour Cream, GG#4, Goji OG and Sinmint


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Noice man! I like the Lucky charms, Tangerine Power, Cherry lime haze, Sour Cream, GG#4, Goji OG and Sinmint


Yea I'm pretty stoked! 

@Joedank yea all girls got dipped and treated before coming in. The gardens these came from are super clean though, but non the less everyone gets treated. Thanks though for looking out brotha


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm pretty stoked!
> 
> @Joedank yea all girls got dipped and treated before coming in. The gardens these came from are super clean though, but non the less everyone gets treated. Thanks though for looking out brotha


what pray tell is the magic dip to stop cylemen mites?? the scrouge of the nursery industry??
side note i did get a few(80%) SFV's to root and am kinda tired of this strain being horded soooo... yea ... i think its cuz i started to spray all my plants with natural mystic by dragonfly earth meds benes and shizzle ... hope yall are enjoying this great outddor planting weather......


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm pretty stoked!
> 
> @Joedank yea all girls got dipped and treated before coming in. The gardens these came from are super clean though, but non the less everyone gets treated. Thanks though for looking out brotha


I'm telling you eagle20, I swear by it.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I give up. Sfv didnt root.
> Popping more beans.
> View attachment 3431520


Ha, just noticed the cross at the bottom, green crack x WiFi Alien OG sounds great. Have you had this strain before?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm pretty stoked!
> 
> @Joedank yea all girls got dipped and treated before coming in. The gardens these came from are super clean though, but non the less everyone gets treated. Thanks though for looking out brotha


Is the Lucky Charms Bodhi's version? If so that is one hard bitch to get as well as his Goji OG


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2015)

Just did a test buy, meaning i am not going through with it. Anyway Attitude has its June promo going on.

Check out this order, 37 beans for $126.30


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ha, just noticed the cross at the bottom, green crack x WiFi Alien OG sounds great. Have you had this strain before?


Never had green crack or any white fire og. But alien og is floating around my area right now


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is the Lucky Charms Bodhi's version? If so that is one hard bitch to get as well as his Goji OG


Yep it sure is. Have both lucky charms and the goji  



Joedank said:


> what pray tell is the magic dip to stop cylemen mites?? the scrouge of the nursery industry??
> side note i did get a few(80%) SFV's to root and am kinda tired of this strain being horded soooo... yea ... i think its cuz i started to spray all my plants with natural mystic by dragonfly earth meds benes and shizzle ... hope yall are enjoying this great outddor planting weather......


I have just recently switched to a product called mycotrol-o. It's an insecticide made from a fungus. Then also have ladybugs in the room and a shit ton outside the house. Getting ready to get some predatory mites as well. So far I've been okay and I'll continue my maintenance and hope for the best


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

this is a quote from me in brother nuggs russet mite journal on what i use been my routine for the last year and swear by it ..


Joedank said:


> i used the mycotrol-o and followed up with neem every 3 days then the mycotrol 2 weeks later .
> clean and green... damn right it works my brother ....


i was seeing if your a forbid 4f guy..ewwwww


----------



## kgp (Jun 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I give up. Sfv didnt root.
> Popping more beans.
> View attachment 3431520





amgprb said:


> Niether did my SFV.


Damn that really sucks...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this is a quote from me in brother nuggs russet mite journal on what i use been my routine for the last year and swear by it ..
> 
> i was seeing if your a forbid 4f guy..ewwwww


I'm loving the mycotrol-o, I use stylet oil instead of neem though. 

No forbid or eagle20 here. Bad bad stuff....


----------



## amgprb (Jun 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> Damn that really sucks...


I have to get some pics up of King Louis... Still on the fence if its legit cause that was by far the easiest plant I have ever cloned!

Bout 6 weeks in, had that typicak og look, very leggy and has that lemon pledge funk


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm loving the mycotrol-o, I use stylet oil instead of neem though.
> 
> No forbid or eagle20 here. Bad bad stuff....


yea just say no to the chems eagle 20 does nothing on mites...
but i dont like or reccomend stylet oil as its just rebranded mineral oil and it closes stomata . 
on the other hand Neem is show to translocate in a plant and protect the places you missed..FYI


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

Skywalker OG. What do ya think @kgp .... does it look legit? I grabbed it from genotype A in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

you mean cannatonic by dubking got a few of those going too .... hope they are oranges and dank like the other grows of it i have seen
golden lion is badass for seeds in my eyes .... got the GSC X DUBking going too gonna hit my gsc forum and search for stablity... i digress


giggles26 said:


> Looking forward to the new stable
> 
> Starfighter
> Bluehead OG
> ...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you mean cannatonic by dubking got a few of those going too .... hope they are oranges and dank like the other grows of it i have seen
> golden lion is badass for seeds in my eyes .... got the GSC X DUBking going too gonna hit my gsc forum and search for stablity... i digress


Love those orange strains so tastey , amazing for extractions as well.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Love those orange strains so tastey , amazing for extractions as well.


oh i agree fully!
i see orange terps less thAN i would have thought with crosses .


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh i agree fully!
> i see orange terps less thAN it would have thought with crosses .


Yea I know a lot of people that have run tangilope say its citrus but not orange so not really sure if it comes thru with that cross so well , maybe the cannalope overtakes the taste a bit.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

Golden Goat
Was trimming this bud and threw it on scale, it was heavy


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea just say no to the chems eagle 20 does nothing on mites...
> but i dont like or reccomend stylet oil as its just rebranded mineral oil and it closes stomata .
> on the other hand Neem is show to translocate in a plant and protect the places you missed..FYI


There's no Chems anywhere close to my garden. Everything is organic here.

I've had much better luck with stylet oil and so have the people who turned me on to it. I used to use neem but got away from it and honestly don't use the stylet oil very much either. Between the lady bugs and mycotrol o I haven't had any problems.


----------



## kgp (Jun 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Skywalker OG. What do ya think @kgp .... does it look legit? I grabbed it from genotype A in Ann Arbor.
> 
> View attachment 3431876


So far so good. Can't wait to see the nugs start swelling! Didn't you get sfv too?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> So far so good. Can't wait to see the nugs start swelling! Didn't you get sfv too?


Ya not much to go on with that pic. I'll post another one in a few weeks.

I actually went there to get the SFV on your recommendation but they were sold out of them that day so I grabbed the Skywalker instead. I'm gonna pick one up soon though...


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2015)

oh yah cannatonic x dubstep cant wait to see flowers!!


giggles26 said:


> There's no Chems anywhere close to my garden. Everything is organic here.
> 
> I've had much better luck with stylet oil and so have the people who turned me on to it. I used to use neem but got away from it and honestly don't use the stylet oil very much either. Between the lady bugs and mycotrol o I haven't had any problems.


still stylet oil is a petro - chem in my book from csu.edu
*Source of Spray Oils*
Essentially all commercially available horticultural oils (e.g., SunsprayR, ScalecideR, VolckR) are refined petroleum products also known as mineral oils. Impurities in the oil that are associated with plant injury, such as aromatic compounds and compounds containing sulfur, nitrogen or oxygen, are removed. Filtration, distillation and dewaxing complete the production of the finished base oil. Final formulations of horticultural oils are normally combined with an emulsifying agent that allows the oil to mix with water. This mixture usually is used at about a 2 percent dilution.

Vegetable oils also can be used as insecticides, although the type of oil can greatly affect its activity. Cottonseed oil is generally considered the most insecticidal of the vegetable oils. Soybean oil, the most commonly available vegetable oil used in cooking, has often provided fair to good control of some insects and mites.

Extracts from seeds of the neem tree (_Azadirachta indica_) have recently attracted attention as a source of pest management products. Several neem-derived insecticides have been developed. A number of compounds found in neem seeds, notably azadirachtin, have proven useful as insecticides. However, the oil fraction of neem seed extracts, which is mostly free of azadirachtin and related terpenoid compounds, also has demonstrated effects as a fungicide and insecticide. At least one product currently on the market, TrilogyR, consists of a largely azadirachtin-free oil fraction of neem seed extracts. It is formulated with an emulsifier and mixed with water at a concentration similar to horticultural oils (0.5 to 2.0 percent). Many over-the-counter products sold in nurseries that mention neem contain the oils of neem seed extracts.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh yah cannatonic x dubstep cant wait to see flowers!!
> 
> 
> still stylet oil is a petro - chem in my book from csu.edu
> ...


Good thing I haven't used it for awhile then huh?  and if and when I did use it was only once or twice in veg. 

Knock on wood here I haven't had any pest problems in like 5 years......


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 1, 2015)

You know even if I ran true all organics.

when it comes to BUGS.
as long as your in VEG. ONLY.

FUCK EM AND KILL EM lol.

I hate chemicals but the time I finally got a spider mite out break I brought out the nukes .

but I wont look down on Someone that doesnt want to see theyre hard work go to waste. (Not saying anyone is).
edit as long as you fix in veg and not 2 weeks from cut lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's a good read about organic farming...

http://rodaleinstitute.org/assets/FSTbooklet.pdf


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 1, 2015)

Rosemary oil is the best if close to harvest.
Neem in veg.

 
@Yodaweed 
I m rocking the tangilope right now. Not full orange peel or anythin but deffo orange. A really sweet orange, like a tangerine. Good yield, good frost. Excellent taste.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3432081 Rosemary oil is the best if close to harvest.
> Neem in veg.
> 
> View attachment 3432074
> ...


Was it from seed or a cutting? Looks great btw.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2015)

The two on the left are Gorilla Glue from seeds.

They're dank. I left some popcorn at the bottom to reveg them...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The two on the left are Gorilla Glue from seeds.
> 
> They're dank. I left some popcorn at the bottom to reveg them...
> 
> View attachment 3432725


You could kill a sog with plants like that!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You could kill a sog with plants like that!



Dude! They're all in 16oz cups running at 12/12 from seed! I'm thinking you could fit 9 cups per sf, that about 144cups per 4x4space. I think I'll get around an oz from these 3. Extrapolate that out to 144 cups and I think that's 38oz. Straight 12/12 from seed.


Definitely something to think about!

I need more seeds lol.

Nudge nudge


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3432724


What plant is this? Tangerine power?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What plant is this? Tangerine power?


Gorilla Glue


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gorilla Glue


Thanks man. That makes sense now. I was thinking it was a glue because y'all were talking about the glue but the tangilope talk had me thinking oranges. Cheers.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gorilla Glue


looks preggers and very dank!
going to pick up a few gg4's from a buddy for the greenhoue scene tomarrow... hope i find a way to grow them into MONSTERS!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks preggers and very dank!
> going to pick up a few gg4's from a buddy for the greenhoue scene tomarrow... hope i find a way to grow them into MONSTERS!


Not preggers just has big ass flowers
As for growing monsters I put 4 in 20 gallon pots getting setup for planting in the ground.
I do have goji f2 x karma's og and swamp wrecked x Karmas og a couple weeks out.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gorilla Glue


How many days in?
Good job, one of the best I have seen so far.
I almost thought it was the sfv for a sec.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not preggers just has big ass flowers
> As for growing monsters I put 4 in 20 gallon pots getting setup for planting in the ground.
> I do have goji f2 x karma's og and swamp wrecked x Karmas og a couple weeks out.


got some 150gallons they are going in with 14 ft of head room hope its enough for her


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> GG#4 just getting over cold roots and about day 3 of 12/12
> View attachment 3407110 View attachment 3407111


Looks like 5 weeks I am going to go look for seeds it has been near the karma male once or twice


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 3, 2015)

Soul food at 3 weeks in


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 3, 2015)

I collect blotter art and just got my new piece in, its from One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest and it is the pink one, the framed ones are of Albert Hofmann the scientist that discovered LSD-25 and the other 3 are just part of my collection, I have about 35 now:


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea dude my BD's HATE the cold start yellowing and shit... i run a heater right next to them..


Damn well that sucks im outdoors so i really cant do that maybe i should try hitting them with some silica if that doesnt work ill have to replace them with good ol green crack cause my GCs and my ices look marvelous im also having a problem with my water the ph is to high so im gunna get it tested to make sure thats all thats wrong i really dont wanna have to get water deliveries alot of them are looking like theyre underwatered and nitrogen deficienct but the soils nice and moist and i just hit them with age old even ones that werent transplanted


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I collect blotter art and just got my new piece in, its from One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest and it is the pink one, the framed ones are of Albert Hofmann the scientist that discovered LSD-25 and the other 3 are just part of my collection, I have about 35 now:


That is way cool!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2015)

I can't wait to run some of the cherry lime haze. Shit smells just like a cherry limeade, I'm stoked!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 3, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn well that sucks im outdoors so i really cant do that maybe i should try hitting them with some silica if that doesnt work ill have to replace them with good ol green crack cause my GCs and my ices look marvelous im also having a problem with my water the ph is to high so im gunna get it tested to make sure thats all thats wrong i really dont wanna have to get water deliveries alot of them are looking like theyre underwatered and nitrogen deficienct but the soils nice and moist and i just hit them with age old even ones that werent transplanted


dont stress after may the soil gets above 50 in most places... BD does awsome for me outside unless i get a hella early cold snap . it can hinder access to enough phos. for huge flowers...



giggles26 said:


> I can't wait to run some of the cherry lime haze. Shit smells just like a cherry limeade, I'm stoked!!!!


whats the lineage on the haze?
funny i used to run cherry lime ak47 loved that stuff just got bored wit it .


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dont stress after may the soil gets above 50 in most places... BD does awsome for me outside unless i get a hella early cold snap . it can hinder access to enough phos. for huge flowers...
> 
> 
> whats the lineage on the haze?
> funny i used to run cherry lime ak47 loved that stuff just got bored wit it .


Cherry Bomb x (Haze x unknown)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

Swamp wrecked #5
 Sfv og


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn well that sucks im outdoors so i really cant do that maybe i should try hitting them with some silica if that doesnt work ill have to replace them with good ol green crack cause my GCs and my ices look marvelous im also having a problem with my water the ph is to high so im gunna get it tested to make sure thats all thats wrong i really dont wanna have to get water deliveries alot of them are looking like theyre underwatered and nitrogen deficienct but the soils nice and moist and i just hit them with age old even ones that werent transplanted


sorry to say this but that can be a sign of the russet mite .. i hope its just ph but....keep after them with foliar aloe silaca(protec) and neem ... neem has plenty of NPK and trace min to boost your plant if it is lacking...


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2015)

Yoga flame
Love this,it's not the normal thick white frosting...it's more of the oily/gritty/sandy type.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Swamp wrecked #5
> View attachment 3433716 Sfv og
> View attachment 3433717


Love the look of those Swamped Wrecked #5 buds. Super frosty all the way out on big fans too. The SFV OG is looking great too. See a lot of her traits in this BX of her I'm testing. Great work bro


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3433777
> Yoga flame
> Love this,it's not the normal thick white frosting...it's more of the oily/gritty/sandy type.


That is how Green Crack is as far as the frost goes.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Have heard and read a review about blueberry pie but have never ever heard of a dispensary or any of grow friends coming into contact with anyone who could get it.


this is mostly all i could find on it and its from Medicinal Organics its branching out really nice


Joedank said:


> sorry to say this but that can be a sign of the russet mite .. i hope its just ph but....keep after them with foliar aloe silaca(protec) and neem ... neem has plenty of NPK and trace min to boost your plant if it is lacking...


Damn thanks for the advice man so my ph tested in between 7.5 and 7.8 wich is pretty high im gunna try and hit the russest heavy i thought i took care of them with the avid but ill try the neem someone recommended i use forbid so i might give that a try have u used it before?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 4, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That is how Green Crack is as far as the frost goes.


Youve done Chem 4 before right? My homie just picked some up to do outdoors at our spot im excited as fuck some of the best looking outdoor bows ive gotten were chem 4. Does she like to get tall or is she more bushy? And heres a MO/MMS Thin Mint Cookies and Platinum Cookies seedling they look legit as fuck and i still havent popped my pack of them so im definitely gunna look into how they do and keep mine around for breeding (Platinums on the left Thin Mints on the right)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Youve done Chem 4 before right? My homie just picked some up to do outdoors at our spot im excited as fuck some of the best looking outdoor bows ive gotten were chem 4. Does she like to get tall or is she more bushy? And heres a MO/MMS Thin Mint Cookies and Platinum Cookies seedling they look legit as fuck and i still havent popped my pack of them so im definitely gunna look into how they do and keep mine around for breeding (Platinums on the left Thin Mints on the right)


You got any finished pics of that Thin Mints? Does it look close to OGKB when finished? From those pics they look pretty similar with those weird jagged leaves. Wait they have packs of seeds of those Thin Mints?


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> this is mostly all i could find on it and its from Medicinal Organics its branching out really nice
> 
> 
> Damn thanks for the advice man so my ph tested in between 7.5 and 7.8 wich is pretty high im gunna try and hit the russest heavy i thought i took care of them with the avid but ill try the neem someone recommended i use forbid so i might give that a try have u used it before?


no forbid for me but if i had diffrent veiws and no kids around i might have been real temped . the info on it is real clear it ONLY affects arcacnids and mites ... USE earth juice catalyst or grow for a ph down and food in one .... 1/2 tsp should do ya right if your ppms are above 50 but below 300... PM me if you want more info on teas for that ph


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey, I'm pretty new to this forum. But know my way around a garden anyway would like to ask if anyone has heard of advanced OG? Extremly vigorous with no need for support. Denser than anything i've ever seen before. Nice spread with light OG smell and sativa dominant. MY buddy took it and yeilded a lb of one plant sharing a 1000 with 2 other plants. I will try at post picts soon. Has 11 finger leafs but, there indica FAT. The name fits it well being advanced like nothing i've seen before. And no I don't know the cross!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> no forbid for me but if i had diffrent veiws and no kids around i might have been real temped . the info on it is real clear it ONLY affects arcacnids and mites ... USE earth juice catalyst or grow for a ph down and food in one .... 1/2 tsp should do ya right if your ppms are above 50 but below 300... PM me if you want more info on teas for that ph


True that i feel yeah i wanna stick to as organic as i can but with these damn russet mites its so tempting to say fuck it and hit em hard and thanks man i really appreciate it i just went up there today to check on everything and they all seem to be bouncing back but seriously thanks for the help and recipes my and my homie were stressing so heavy i was damn near ripping out my hair


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Heres a better pic theyre regular seeds not femmed so i wonder what they used to recreate it? the leaves on the plat cookies seedling resemble Platinum Cookies to a tee and the thin mints resembles the forum to a tee imo but i wont know for sure till later in flower im definitely gunna do some pollen collecting they look more legit then half the cuts ive seen at most the dispensaries and ive still got a pack of each and Blueberry Cookies as well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2015)

This is there description for the thin mints the same thing as the plat. And Im pretty sure ive seen someone else use that pic so them stealing pics isn't a good sign


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm not fan of Medicine Man hear is fire but I hear lots of bad stuff about customer service and other issues. Don't know what he used to recreate the seeds but it good that they are looking good like the clones. Hope they're good for you


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You got any finished pics of that Thin Mints? Does it look close to OGKB when finished? From those pics they look pretty similar with those weird jagged leaves. Wait they have packs of seeds of those Thin Mints?


I havent flowered them out yet and i guess so idk how tho me and my homie both picked up a pack of 6 for 40$ of the plat. Cookies, thin mints, and Blueberry Cookies


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm not fan of Medicine Man hear is fire but I hear lots of bad stuff about customer service and other issues. Don't know what he used to recreate the seeds but it good that they are looking good like the clones. Hope they're good for you


Thats shitty to hear ive been tryin to look up grow reviews and i cant find anything


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2015)

could I ask a noob question: how can a strain be "clone only"? wouldn't it have had to be started from seed at some point?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 5, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> could I ask a noob question: how can a strain be "clone only"? wouldn't it have had to be started from seed at some point?


Rare pheno's that aren't found often out of the seeds.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 5, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> could I ask a noob question: how can a strain be "clone only"? wouldn't it have had to be started from seed at some point?


Yes from seed. But they are that special 1 in a 100 phenotype. So clone only.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Rare pheno's that aren't found often out of the seeds.


oh i got ya. so if one pheno of strain X was awesome, they would only be able to clone it from that one plant. 

got ya! thanks!


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 5, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Youve done Chem 4 before right? My homie just picked some up to do outdoors at our spot im excited as fuck some of the best looking outdoor bows ive gotten were chem 4. Does she like to get tall or is she more bushy? And heres a MO/MMS Thin Mint Cookies and Platinum Cookies seedling they look legit as fuck and i still havent popped my pack of them so im definitely gunna look into how they do and keep mine around for breeding (Platinums on the left Thin Mints on the right)



Yeah I grew Chem 4, it is more bushy than tall but I train them due to growing indoors, off of four plants I got 5oz and they had pop can sized buds. It is a huge yielder and very potent and stinky as hell!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 5, 2015)

got some new cuttings a few days ago i am kinda stoked on .
GG#4 . banner #3 , a gogi og and sour amnisia haze all going in 150 gallons full season on th 10th
setting up my auto watering system troph blumats for the season this week too ..
you seen these before ?? they water as the plant needs based on suction from the soil


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 5, 2015)

I got two more pieces of blotter art today and will be getting 3 more on monday and ten more through out the month.
Its a cheap hobby that i enjoy, the most I have ever paid for one is $24 but if it is signed by Timothy Leary, Ken Kesey, Mark McCloud or Alex Grey you can expect to pay around $400 to $1000 and there is one Alex Grey Blotter from the 90's (I actually at one time had 1800 hits of his carbon jesus and it was dosed with LSD-25 and very popular) the Carbon Jesus not signed goes for $400. The first two I got today, the next two i get Monday and the last 3 I get Wednesday. The skull and crossbones is a Mark McCloud Blotter and I got it from someone who didn't realize what they had off of ebay.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't understand why people still combust cannabis with all the great vaporizers out there. Granted a good one is expensive but will save you herb in the long run, taste better, and is easier on the lungs.

Right now my go to Vaporizer is the PAX 2 and I love everything about it. With a .25 oven for cannabis I get a good 15 draws from it and it has four heat settings. I start off at one and finish at four if I am going to vape the entire oven, I have done two ovens before and man was I out there. I love love the PAX 2

My PAX 2


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 6, 2015)

is purple urkle a good cut to get in the stable? anyone ran her? im hearing theres a few dif urkles?

would u take urkle over grape ape?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 6, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I don't understand why people still combust cannabis with all the great vaporizers out there. Granted a good one is expensive but will save you herb in the long run, taste better, and is easier on the lungs.
> 
> Right now my go to Vaporizer is the PAX 2 and I love everything about it. With a .25 oven for cannabis I get a good 15 draws from it and it has four heat settings. I start off at one and finish at four if I am going to vape the entire oven, I have done two ovens before and man was I out there. I love love the PAX 2
> 
> ...


It's just a flavor you get from putting fire to flowers you don't get from vaping. I like vaping it's cleaner and better for you but it just feels like I'm not smoking as something is missing. 



greenghost420 said:


> is purple urkle a good cut to get in the stable? anyone ran her? im hearing theres a few dif urkles?
> 
> would u take urkle over grape ape?


If it's the real deal Urkle. As you say it's a few Urkle type cuts out the and GDP is supposed to be an Urkle cross so I would def say it's a good cut. I've always wanted it but it's known for being super duper slow in veg but I guess it would be preference for a person who's had the real cuts


----------



## Joedank (Jun 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> is purple urkle a good cut to get in the stable? anyone ran her? im hearing theres a few dif urkles?
> 
> would u take urkle over grape ape?


ohhhh man i did a BIG urkel year in 2009 ... it was the shit but dont yeild for shit . the cut that is the hot fire it labled "ERKEL" and its a good one to run but not a production strain . will try to find a pic...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> ohhhh man i did a BIG urkel year in 2009 ... it was the shit but dont yeild for shit . the cut that is the hot fire it labled "ERKEL" and its a good one to run but not a production strain . will try to find a pic...


I ran an erkel from harborside and it was straight fruity pebbles. Great bud but like you mentioned it didn't yield for shit.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah I grew Chem 4, it is more bushy than tall but I train them due to growing indoors, off of four plants I got 5oz and they had pop can sized buds. It is a huge yielder and very potent and stinky as hell!


Hell yeah thats good to hear when it comes to flavor and smell the chem d is better imo but when it comes to effects i prefer the chem 4 . Indicas work better for me and the chem 4 has more of an indica effect then the chem d im doing them outdoors so hopefully they get huge for me cuz i know i dont have to worry about quality ive never been disappointed with a bag of it ever wether it was indoor or outdoors


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 7, 2015)

25 or so in
 
2nd run


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> got some new cuttings a few days ago i am kinda stoked on .
> GG#4 . banner #3 , a gogi og and sour amnisia haze all going in 150 gallons full season on th 10th
> setting up my auto watering system troph blumats for the season this week too ..
> you seen these before ?? they water as the plant needs based on suction from the soil


Thats pretty cool ive never seen it but that sounds awesome in theory wonder how well it actually works and damn im gunna stay tuned to that especially the bruce banner 3 ive been dying to try it just always miss it at harborside i loved the gg#4 i did indoors and im bout to harvest the one in the GH soon some of the fattest G.H. buds ive ever seen and theyre still shooting some whites and getting fatter everyday we just harvested the Candyland, Mf Cookies, and PCG cookies that were in there a lil less then a week ago so they should be ready to start trimming up


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> is purple urkle a good cut to get in the stable? anyone ran her? im hearing theres a few dif urkles?
> 
> would u take urkle over grape ape?


The first one is the Urkle second is the Gorilla Grape The Urkle was vegged for 2 weeks extremely slow growing very little yield but the flavor, smell, and the bag appeal is top notch Has a very distinct candy grape and lavender taste and smell with hints of musk, pine, and hashy skunk that round it off perfectly nice rock hard dense buds but the gorilla grape(Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja)vegged for 3 days has just as much bag appeal if not more. vegs alot faster, yields way better, has more of an artificial candy grape taste that is absolutely amazing but less floral, piney, and musky only downside is the nugs arent as dense as the PU if it came down to it id run the Gorilla Grape over the PU because how much better it yields and vegs also has just as much bag appeal and flavor, ive never ran grape ape(pic# 3)but ive got some amazing indoor of it right now and wow the taste is out of this world straight candy grapes and wine with hints of hashy earthy skunk its the bottom of the jar just little popcorn nugs and shake but i cant complain cause its still fire as fuckkkkkkkkkkk not extremely purple tho just alot of purple streaks. I also got some indoor Purple Cadillac(pic #4) and thats very similar to the PU but with some added blackberry jam flavor and smell also vegs faster yields a tad bit better then the PU has just as much bag appeal and has rock hard dense buds like the PU i just cant find pics of the one i did


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2015)

think im just gonna stick to my rare darkness(grape ape cross), thanks for that input!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 8, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thats pretty cool ive never seen it but that sounds awesome in theory wonder how well it actually works and damn im gunna stay tuned to that especially the bruce banner 3 ive been dying to try it just always miss it at harborside i loved the gg#4 i did indoors and im bout to harvest the one in the GH soon some of the fattest G.H. buds ive ever seen and theyre still shooting some whites and getting fatter everyday we just harvested the Candyland, Mf Cookies, and PCG cookies that were in there a lil less then a week ago so they should be ready to start trimming up


i LOVE useing my troph blumats just keep the rez topped up stoked on the gg4 my self smoked some and BAM to the couch \
sidenote i smoked some GSCforum from treehouse disp. on the way home from the springs and i forgot where i was, for a few minutes glad it was just a straight shot  !! scary strong batch . my buddy grows there and did a good job on this batch. super soil and botanicare kind...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> got some new cuttings a few days ago i am kinda stoked on .
> GG#4 . banner #3 , a gogi og and sour amnisia haze all going in 150 gallons full season on th 10th
> setting up my auto watering system troph blumats for the season this week too ..
> you seen these before ?? they water as the plant needs based on suction from the soil


Hey some of those look familiar! That sour amnesia is a vigorous bitch! She's like way ahead of my other cuts.

Oh and hell yea I've heard of troph blumats, it's what kept half my girls alive while on our vaca. 

That haze is gonna go crazy outside!


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.


Have you tried strain called zues slow grower


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 8, 2015)

laubs said:


> Have you tried strain called zues slow grower


Never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Never heard of it, sorry.


No problem will share results still have good success with white widow


----------



## Joedank (Jun 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hey some of those look familiar! That sour amnesia is a vigorous bitch! She's like way ahead of my other cuts.
> 
> Oh and hell yea I've heard of troph blumats, it's what kept half my girls alive while on our vaca.
> 
> That haze is gonna go crazy outside!


they have quite a stable out there homies ...lol hard to choose ... but i had strict criteria ...
yea i got the amnesia for the fact he said it was easy to trim not head stash... stoked to see her in 150 gallons of build a soil
blumats i cant say enough good about them . dude won the party cup thread with one . 43g in a party cup lol.
here is a ghost cut in the light dep




for all you kush heads . not sure if its the real one but it smells like the banner so it MIGHT be the kush in there as this cut has been around colorado for YEARS.


----------



## CerealSmoker (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd love to get hold of a cherry ak and original cheese


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> think im just gonna stick to my rare darkness(grape ape cross), thanks for that input!


Nice i was thinking of getting a pack of those myself hows the final product? Is it finnicky and how does it yield?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 8, 2015)

CerealSmoker said:


> I'd love to get hold of a cherry ak and original cheese


Cherry Ak is an awesome producer i ran 6 of them last year and averaged about 1.5 lb per plant we got them in a month late so they could have done alot better everyone loved it except me it had a super strong musky burning rubber and skunk smell and flavor with a strong fruity artificial cherry flavoring influence stayed mostly short and stocky barely needed any supports with big ol donkey dick sized nugs that were rock hard and didnt lose much wieght/size after being cured. UK Cheese is one of my all time favorites i helped my homie run a GH of it the first year i got out here not a horrible producer but not the best either. nugs were definitely sativa dominant but theres definitely some indica influence in it aswell cause they were some what fluffy/squishy but not to bad but oh my lord the smell and taste is to die for pungent skunky funky fermenting cheese pine and hashy. Thats one strain i dont mind smoking it way down to the last hit it just coats your mouth and taste buds with that heavenly taste and sticks to it even after a cigarette you can still taste it mmmmmmmm i want me some cheese now


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone seen red dragon , guava Chem or banana strawberry clones yet?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone seen red dragon , guava Chem or banana strawberry clones yet?


wow that sounds like some amazing flavors 

if you find those you should tell us on here maybe trade something for one of those fruity combinations  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone seen red dragon , guava Chem or banana strawberry clones yet?


Guava Chem is a Stardawg pheno. Stardawg is out there but I haven't seen anyone with a cut. Holy Smoke have some crosses with it but I haven't heard about banana strawberry


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Guava Chem is a Stardawg pheno. Stardawg is out there but I haven't seen anyone with a cut. Holy Smoke have some crosses with it but I haven't heard about banana strawberry


Sounds like some tasty fruit


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet trees


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

Advanced OG above and Cherry Pie clone only for both


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

check out this gnarly Advanced OG leaf!!


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

Chems sister from Rev Dawg


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

Everything I run in 50/50 coco perlite w/ worm casting. Hand feed Vegamatrix! inoculate through out. 

Star Dawg


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

So, my original question has anyone ever heard of Advanced OG? I can't find what the crosses are or any info. at all really. All I know it's the most dense and most vigorous plant I've ever had the pleasure of running into. It's possible the greatest cash crop plant in the world!


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

BTW I can pull as much weight as a 1000 watter off those LED's. And end up with a more colorfull and potant BUD! Lab tested. Up to 5% more THCand CBD levels! Because of the spectrum is more sun like.


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> check out this gnarly Advanced OG leaf!!View attachment 3436605


I have some sour diesel with simaler leaf size nice to see


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> Chems sister from Rev DawgView attachment 3436606


Bad ass bud well dome


----------



## Joedank (Jun 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Guava Chem is a Stardawg pheno. Stardawg is out there but I haven't seen anyone with a cut. Holy Smoke have some crosses with it but I haven't heard about banana strawberry


there will be crosses from topdog floating around colorado of the guava X purplestardog male . if i can buy that pack or split it from my boy...


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 8, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> So, my original question has anyone ever heard of Advanced OG? I can't find what the crosses are or any info. at all really. All I know it's the most dense and most vigorous plant I've ever had the pleasure of running into. It's possible the greatest cash crop plant in the world!


Well obviously the seeds didnt fall from the sky labelled "Advanved OG". If they were from an actual legit breeder there would be info somewhere. Where did you get them from?


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> Chems sister from Rev DawgView attachment 3436606


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> Chems sister from Rev DawgView attachment 3436606


What are you using for lighting?


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

DonPetro-The Advanced OG was given to me by accident by some novice collector with some unknown connections in So cal. I've tried to suck as much info. as I could from this guy but, I've had little success to keep it short. 

laubs-I am using Spectrum King LED's. Made in America not the cheaper versions of this light made in china. I could go for days from the benefits of this lights but, you should check them out for yourself. They have a website, YouTube channel, and many people using there lights across the internet.


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 8, 2015)

The plants with the yellow light are HPS's from an older grow before I saw the LIGHT!

The Advanced OG is A+ clone only!


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> DonPetro-The Advanced OG was given to me by accident by some novice collector with some unknown connections in So cal. I've tried to suck as much info. as I could from this guy but, I've had little success to keep it short.
> 
> laubs-I am using Spectrum King LED's. Made in America not the cheaper versions of this light made in china. I could go for days from the benefits of this lights but, you should check them out for yourself. They have a website, YouTube channel, and many people using there lights across the internet.


Thanks for that info. Very helpful will look into it for sure. Grow on!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> The plants with the yellow light are HPS's from an older grow before I saw the LIGHT!
> 
> The Advanced OG is A+ clone only!


everythings looking sexy as hell nice work that chems sister looks like an amazing producer iven never seen any finished product of it whats the flavors and smells you get out of that sexy lady right there? And wich pheno of cherry pie do you have the GPD dom or the durban dom? Looks kind of gdp dom but sexy as fuck none the less Cherry Pie has to be one of my favorite night time smokes along with a good ol Bubba


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2015)

Fucking roots again. Will be able to get a few out this week it looks like


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> got some new cuttings a few days ago i am kinda stoked on .
> GG#4 . banner #3 , a gogi og and sour amnisia haze all going in 150 gallons full season on th 10th
> setting up my auto watering system troph blumats for the season this week too ..
> you seen these before ?? they water as the plant needs based on suction from the soil


 Have you ran the sour amnesia before? Or is it your first time running her? Ive haven't gotten any flower of it but ive gotten some shatter that was ridiculously fire had a strong citrus and haze taste and smell with a heavy influence of diesel fuel, skunk and pine that complimented it perfectly just wouldnt recommend smoking that one before bed sleep is damn near impossible


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fucking roots again. Will be able to get a few out this week it looks like
> View attachment 3436728


Glad you finally was able to get them rooted since you were having trouble. What all cuts you have rooting in there?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 9, 2015)

Agent Orange week 7 , with mites


----------



## Joedank (Jun 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Have you ran the sour amnesia before? Or is it your first time running her? Ive haven't gotten any flower of it but ive gotten some shatter that was ridiculously fire had a strong citrus and haze taste and smell with a heavy influence of diesel fuel, skunk and pine that complimented it perfectly just wouldnt recommend smoking that one before bed sleep is damn near impossible


WOW cool . it came from a shatter lover so thats nota suprise ... but sounds awsome and i am stoked to try it now ..
THANKS!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> WOW cool . it came from a shatter lover so thats nota suprise ... but sounds awsome and i am stoked to try it now ..
> THANKS!


Yea bro I love the shatter from it! I like the flower of it too. It's an all around good cut.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Joedank you should know who this is from


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2015)

Nom nom nom.

I love me some hash but damn does it fuck on my tolerance and my enjoyment of flowers.  I've been squishing fat rosin dabs all day I need to make a slab that size


----------



## laubs (Jun 9, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Agent Orange week 7 , with mites
> 
> View attachment 3436779


what's your solution for those pests


----------



## Joedank (Jun 9, 2015)

Love to chill wit him . Cool to see him blow up shows quality matters. Try any of the flowers?


giggles26 said:


> @Joedank you should know who this is from
> View attachment 3436962


that from your trim?? looks good , his work is top notch .
worth every % lol
@genuity you should know what wharehouse these treats came from


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 9, 2015)

One of the comments said something about an ak47 hybrid and imo AK is one of the most potent herbs I have ever had or maybe it was just that batch because I have not it had since then. I whited out and I was on top of twin peaks over looking over SF with my wife, my buddy and his wife. i didn't pass out but i barely made it to the car. It was insane and my wife was so blasted she couldn't comprehend what was going on.

Oh my all new blotter from the last 3 weeks:


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 9, 2015)

Gitaree10000- You should try Quantum apocalypse. Safe to use in flower and doesn't effect crop unless you spray under direct light and don't give time to dry but, that has nothing to do with it not working. Your able to apply up to a wk before harvest. 100% organic and safe! It suffocates the mites. Most important thing is giving it time to dry. It wont effect the smell or taste of the flower at all. I would take the plants out of the rm if possible and spray down till soaked everywhere. Let it soak plant for around 10 min. Than run a fan on them till completely dry. Then right back in the rm.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Agent Orange week 7 , with mites
> 
> View attachment 3436779


Spider or russet mites id rather deal with spider mites any day of the week over russet mites. Those russet mites can be some hellish bastards hope you get that under control homie they make me wanna rip my damn hair out


----------



## laubs (Jun 10, 2015)

Never heard of russet mites. spider mites fing bad enough!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice i was thinking of getting a pack of those myself hows the final product? Is it finnicky and how does it yield?


zero finnikyness, solid plants. all the phenos had lower herms at like week 2 or 3 flower. chopped those lowers n ran from clone they were clean. all had a grape skunky hashy smells and flavs. if i lose my cut i know where to cop more seeds


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> zero finnikyness, solid plants. all the phenos had lower herms at like week 2 or 3 flower. chopped those lowers n ran from clone they were clean. all had a grape skunky hashy smells and flavs. if i lose my cut i know where to cop more seeds


 Nice sounds tasty definitely gunna have to scoop em then howd they yield? Did any phenos get purple? Im probably about to pop my Purple Urkle(bag seeds) and the TGA tester pack of Chem 4 x Querkle also ill get that Rare Darkness and pop those wanna do some pheno hunting for a nice Purple i also wouldnt mind finding a chem 4 dom. pheno with a little added grape flavor


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

my test run to narrow phenos was in 100 degrees, pests, mad stress. plus i dont grow for yeilds, potency n flavor is what i hunt for. assuming since i chose the strongest, ill guess its prob the lowest yeilder, that you can find great yeilding phenos. my 2nd run had 2 or 3 phenos, one was gonna go black it looked if i kept going. that chem 4 x qurkle sounds dank


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice sounds tasty definitely gunna have to scoop em then howd they yield? Did any phenos get purple? Im probably about to pop my Purple Urkle(bag seeds) and the TGA tester pack of Chem 4 x Querkle also ill get that Rare Darkness and pop those wanna do some pheno hunting for a nice Purple i also wouldnt mind finding a chem 4 dom. pheno with a little added grape flavor


chem 4 x querkle sounds epic you are very lucky sir 

i have a pack of the hell's og x querkle testers  

can't wait to pop them as space allows should be stinky and fun 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## laubs (Jun 10, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> chem 4 x querkle sounds epic you are very lucky sir
> 
> i have a pack of the hell's og x querkle testers
> 
> ...


Thinking about trying something new
Been doing white widow
Any favorite's


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2015)

laubs said:


> Thinking about trying something new
> Been doing white widow
> Any favorite's


Green Crack, Key Lime Pie, Blue Dream, Cherry Pie, and Tahoe og couldnt go wrong with any one of those theyre all fire and some what decent yielding except the GC, BD, and KLP they're awesome producers of top shelf quality bud. Not saying you are but even novice growers can pull pretty good yields of some fire theyre very forgiving and for the most part mold, disease, and pest resistant only thing is KLP and GC are susceptible to p.m.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> chem 4 x querkle sounds epic you are very lucky sir
> 
> i have a pack of the hell's og x querkle testers
> 
> ...


Hell yeah let me know if you do a journal for it ill definitely be tuned in


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> my test run to narrow phenos was in 100 degrees, pests, mad stress. plus i dont grow for yeilds, potency n flavor is what i hunt for. assuming since i chose the strongest, ill guess its prob the lowest yeilder, that you can find great yeilding phenos. my 2nd run had 2 or 3 phenos, one was gonna go black it looked if i kept going. that chem 4 x qurkle sounds dank


True that personaly i like to try and find strains that have a little bit of both good quality and a decent yield except most of my absolute favorites to smoke like GSCs, some OGs, and some Purps dont yield all that well but the flavor of them are amazing when it comes to personal its gotta be tasty or ill pass i just realized i asked twice about the yield sorry bout that. But thats awesome i love it when plants turn that jet black color especially when your running other non purple strains just makes it pop and lets you appreciate the beauty of colorful strains


----------



## amgprb (Jun 11, 2015)

Speaking of grapes: This girl has been in my garden for over a year now. Smells very strong, smells like artificial grapes (like them smelly markers when we were kids). Yields like shit, grows like gsc but can be taken at 50 days & buds will be rock hard! Almost no size difference after drying & curing.


   i


----------



## laubs (Jun 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Speaking of grapes: This girl has been in my garden for over a year now. Smells very strong, smells like artificial grapes (like them smelly markers when we were kids). Yields like shit, grows like gsc but can be taken at 50 days & buds will be rock hard! Almost no size difference after drying & curing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437982 View attachment 3437983 View attachment 3437984 i


Nice looking girl!


----------



## laubs (Jun 11, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Green Crack, Key Lime Pie, Blue Dream, Cherry Pie, and Tahoe og couldnt go wrong with any one of those theyre all fire and some what decent yielding except the GC, BD, and KLP they're awesome producers of top shelf quality bud. Not saying you are but even novice growers can pull pretty good yields of some fire theyre very forgiviwng and for the most part mold, disease, and pest resistant only thing is KLP and GC are susceptible to p.m.


Nice . a tasty looking menu time go shopping thanks grow on!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 11, 2015)

Somebody say purple?
Black Sour Bubble (black rose x sour bubble)
 
 
 

You gotta leave it on the stem, more dramatic.


----------



## laubs (Jun 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Somebody say purple?
> Black Sour Bubble (black rose x sour bubble)
> View attachment 3438049
> View attachment 3438050
> ...


Grapealious. Nice!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Somebody say purple?
> Black Sour Bubble (black rose x sour bubble)
> View attachment 3438049
> View attachment 3438050
> ...


How's the potency on that? Every time I got flowers that were straight purple like this potency lacked very much. I've had some great purples before but anything all purple like that didn't come close to getting me high. Stayed away from purples for a long time because of it


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 11, 2015)

The flowers are A grade, she just dont give much. I shelved her, but a friend goes to town with it.
I have a few in flowering now, but imho it's a p1 type cut. Since I make my own crosses, I keep her for breeding.

No grape flavor at all, earthy, deep, kushy, purple smell.

The green sister plant was more potent but not by enough to keep the green over the purple.

Deffo gets me high, but it's prolly better to let a friend grow it and just get it from them.


----------



## laubs (Jun 11, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Green Crack, Key Lime Pie, Blue Dream, Cherry Pie, and Tahoe og couldnt go wrong with any one of those theyre all fire and some what decent yielding except th soe GC, BD, and KLP they're awesome producers of top shelf quality bud. Not saying you are but even novice growers can pull pretty good yields of some fire theyre very forgiving and for the most part mold, disease, and pest resistant only thing is KLP and GC are susceptible to p.m.


Sounds like some good stuff shopping time thanks grow on!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Spider or russet mites id rather deal with spider mites any day of the week over russet mites. Those russet mites can be some hellish bastards hope you get that under control homie they make me wanna rip my damn hair out


Yeah , terrible , not sure which one mite. Try to killem for month and a half. Just decided to trash it all and start over. Carefully this time


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 11, 2015)

laubs said:


> what's your solution for those pests


I have no solution
Nothing worked


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 11, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Try to killem for month and a half. Just decided to trash it all and start over.


Ouch, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 11, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> I have no solution
> Nothing worked


U have to be very vigorous and stay on it every 3-4 days... When u first got em, u asked me for advise and i had described what had worked for me....

It is war, u have to be on it, spray everything!!! Equipment, floors, walls EVERYTHING!!!!! Be sure to,cover your floors with table salt as they wont cross it...


----------



## laubs (Jun 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> U have to be very vigorous and stay on it every 3-4 days... When u first got em, u asked me for advise and i had described what had worked for me....
> 
> It is war, u have to be on it, spray everything!!! Equipment, floors, walls EVERYTHING!!!!! Be sure to,cover your floors with table salt as they wont cross it...


Table salt. interesting
Had my battle's also. Good info.grow on!


----------



## amgprb (Jun 11, 2015)

laubs said:


> Table salt. interesting
> Had my battle's also. Good info.grow on!


Azomax, mighty wash, and the homemade pepperspray all used within 4 days of each other, each being used twice


----------



## laubs (Jun 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Azomax, mighty wash, and the homemade pepperspray all used within 4 days of each other, each being used twice


Used first two.what's the mix of pepperspray?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 11, 2015)

I just was gifted a cut of gluekle.

Gluekle - Gorilla Glue #4 (F) x Querkle (M)

Mother: Gorilla Glue #4
Lineage: Sour Dubb x Chem Sis x Chocolate Diesel
Breeder: Joesy Whales (ICmag)
Flowering Time: 56 - 60 Days
Awards: High Times Cannabis Cups LA & MI 2014, 1st Place Hybrid
Form: Clone Only
http://www.gorillaglue4.com/

Father: Querkle
Lineage: Urkle x Space Queen
Breeder: TGA Genetics
Flowering Time: 56 - 60 Days
Form: Seed
http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/querkle.html

Gluekle was bred by Hammerhead, with his prized Querkle male, and looks to have a similar structure to my Dairy Queen. I've got a buddy flowering her out right now, and I'm hoping i get a taste of it soon...

I'll get some pics up once she vegged some more


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 11, 2015)

I saw that gluekle on ic, it looks very similar to kool aid Kush (bagseed x querkle). 

Tga querkle breeds well.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I saw that gluekle on ic, it looks very similar to kool aid Kush (bagseed x querkle).
> 
> Tga querkle breeds well.


I got it from the gentleman who most likely posted that thread on this strain at ICmag

BTW I was directed to speak to you regarding cloners by a mutual friend


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 11, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> Gitaree10000- You should try Quantum apocalypse. Safe to use in flower and doesn't effect crop unless you spray under direct light and don't give time to dry but, that has nothing to do with it not working. Your able to apply up to a wk before harvest. 100% organic and safe! It suffocates the mites. Most important thing is giving it time to dry. It wont effect the smell or taste of the flower at all. I would take the plants out of the rm if possible and spray down till soaked everywhere. Let it soak plant for around 10 min. Than run a fan on them till completely dry. Then right back in the rm.


What about mites in tent?
I would like to reveg my agent orange


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone in LA area?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 11, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone in LA area?


im on the edge of LA San Bernadino Orange and Riverside Counties 

so anywhere in LA or OC or a whole lot of southern california is a drive away  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 12, 2015)

since i mentioned I'm close to LA and I'm in the clone only thread 

anyone ever use all star clones?? http://www.allstarclones.com/ 

I've seen their stuff at cups here in california 
there's always a long line for them idk if that is a good sign of good genes , or is something up??

well i talked to one guy from there yesterday 
he said to contact him today around 10 this morning because it was night when we were talking

they seem to carry a lot of og lines like fire og, sfv og, raskals white fire #3 , gorilla glue #4, skywalker og, and kosher kush 

they have sativas ranging from sour diesel , to sour strawberry, and train wreck 

and when it comes to high cbd seems like they only have cannatonic 

few hybrids they carry too like 707 headband, grand ak , atomic northern lights, tga jesus og, lavendar, mango kush, and purple kush 

so ill talk to them see what's best I'm kind of leaning towards gorilla glue, white fire, or 707 headband or jesus og, and on sativa trainwreck or sour diesel 

any input or advice is greatly appreciated 

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 12, 2015)

i was hoping to get some babies for the next run 
in case i decide not to pop more beans and look for phenotypes i love like usual


i have tga the flav, jillybean , hell's og x querkle testers 
and bodhi sunshine daydream on the way and prayer tower 
and i still have sin city blue power and sin mint cookie beans too 
this is becoming crazy collecting all these good genes  

I'm unsure what i will do next so i would rather have the cuts 
if i need them and if not i can gift them to friends 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all


----------



## Joedank (Jun 12, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> since i mentioned I'm close to LA and I'm in the clone only thread
> 
> anyone ever use all star clones?? http://www.allstarclones.com/
> 
> ...


i would get in line and chat up the homies see what the fire .... i would have waded thru a buch i bet already,,,, lol love running what someone says is fire.... guess i just like plants in general....


----------



## laubs (Jun 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i would get in line and chat up the homies see what the fire .... i would have waded thru a buch i bet already,,,, lol love running what someone says is fire.... guess i just like plants in general....


I agree nice to see what others are up to


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 12, 2015)

i got the cuts! 

i went with the 707 headband 
and a og cut i haven't heard of for fun  i like the unique ones 

my buddy gave me a forum gsc and mad roots cut bubba kush from these guys last season that were nice so i hope the same for this og and the headband 

they look good and pest free but I'm going to study them some more to be sure before i put them in their home 

i will take pics tonight and show you guys on here 

wish me luck 
peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## laubs (Jun 12, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i got the cuts!
> 
> i went with the 707 headband
> and a og cut i haven't heard of for fun  i like the unique ones
> ...


Good luck my friend! grow on!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hells OG


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hells OG
> View attachment 3439109


wow that looks great man 

makes me excited to run those hell's og x querkle beans 

i will look for a hell's og pheno to play with  hope for a few variations, wish me luck

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## amgprb (Jun 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hells OG
> View attachment 3439109


Looks awesome giggles! Cant wait to watch her develope into a beautiful woman


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 13, 2015)

Agent Orange wk 8. Almost done.
You can see mite damage on lower fans.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 13, 2015)

Platinum GSC

 The White

 Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 13, 2015)

here are some pics of the new ladies  

first two pics are the og and her roots 

then the next two are headband and her roots 

then a group picture all together og on the right headband on the left 

let me know what you guys think i think they not too bad  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 13, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> here are some pics of the new ladies
> 
> first two pics are the og and her roots
> 
> ...


if i did not know better i would swear your cultivating cannabis! 
J/K looks like a cutting wit roots to meeeeeeee good luck


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> if i did not know better i would swear your cultivating cannabis!
> J/K looks like a cutting wit roots to meeeeeeee good luck


thanks for the positive words brotha 

ill put the whole grow on here for you guys' input, advice, it's helped so much to date 
all i can do is be grateful and keep growing! 

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Roots make the clone only's stay around


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Durban poison...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Durban poison...
> View attachment 3439949


Looks great, reminds me of the forum cookie i grew last year 
loved that clone  

she came out better than i expected and with the cooler temps outside it had pink pistils 
a trait i haven't seen but rarely on a few plants 

always was curious about durban poison maybe one of these days ill get to give her a run alongside something else really nice 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Durban poison...
> View attachment 3439949


your in for a treat my friend ... thats there is amazing breeding stock and super sexy in the flower room . love smoking that flavor ... might go pack some up and get shit DONE




bout to pull the tarp on these 6 foot sour d , ghost og s1, SFV, blue dream, (foodog, and cannatonic x dubking ) FROM golden lion and loompa not cutting... oh and GG#4 , BB#3 ,bb#1, sour amniesia haze , and durbanX nev haze, and the ghost in the big pots


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> your in for a treat my friend ... thats there is amazing breeding stock and super sexy in the flower room . love smoking that flavor ... might go pack some up and get shit DONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a lot of the same strains hahah! I wonder why


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> We have a lot of the same strains hahah! I wonder why


creme rises to the top my friend .... the only ones new to me are GG#4 and the sour am haze .
the seeds i popped from homie he popped too mostly and you got some of his foo and yeti right?? 
my yeti is male got one foo male ran some seeds he made turned out good but not amazing . 
female foo and male foo look so good in my stable i cut clones of them to check again ..
really looking forward to the golden lion seeds i popped . the GSC X dubking (sour dubble X lizard king og) look awsome . g13 x haze from hazeman is looking good . hoping the cannatonic x dub is good meds


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> creme rises to the top my friend .... the only ones new to me are GG#4 and the sour am haze .
> the seeds i popped from homie he popped too mostly and you got some of his foo and yeti right??
> my yeti is male got one foo male ran some seeds he made turned out good but not amazing .
> female foo and male foo look so good in my stable i cut clones of them to check again ..
> really looking forward to the golden lion seeds i popped . the GSC X dubking (sour dubble X lizard king og) look awsome . g13 x haze from hazeman is looking good . hoping the cannatonic x dub is good meds


Haha yes, yes it does. Yep I've got a shit ton of foo dog, have yeti, moondawg, abominable snowman  

I wish I had the GSC x dubking, that one looks delish. Yea I'm excited bout the cannatonic x dubking. Just put them into cups so I'm stoked.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2015)

yea we popped a bunch of seeds of the same strains . lol . get those all into flower asap PLEASE and i will hook you up, to know what to expect!! i can still get cuts of his lol but some of our seeds came from the same pack . thats how fucking cool he is ....
working on him to pop the topdawg seeds i saw him get. was gonna ask to buy them or split em but it did not seem right .... now  i want cuts of em all . wont drop all the names but the male was a purlpe stardog sounded legit ...


giggles26 said:


> Haha yes, yes it does. Yep I've got a shit ton of foo dog, have yeti, moondawg, abominable snowman
> 
> I wish I had the GSC x dubking, that one looks delish. Yea I'm excited bout the cannatonic x dubking. Just put them into cups so I'm stoked.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea we popped a bunch of seeds of the same strains . lol . get those all into flower asap PLEASE and i will hook you up, to know what to expect!! i can still get cuts of his lol but some of our seeds came from the same pack . thats how fucking cool he is ....
> working on him to pop the topdawg seeds i saw him get. was gonna ask to buy them or split em but it did not seem right .... now  i want cuts of em all . wont drop all the names but the male was a purlpe stardog sounded legit ...


2-3 weeks and they will be in flower bro. I got yea. He also wants to see what I find so I'm moving shit around to get them in. There is guaranteed to be fire in those topdawgs. So many strains and not enough room for me lol. Stardawg is legit on its on but a purple stardawg, damn! 

Have you run starfighter?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 14, 2015)

I almost had a pack of topdawg gear.

I sure would love to hear some opinions on a few of my keepers compared to the real sours and og's.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I almost had a pack of topdawg gear.
> 
> I sure would love to hear some opinions on a few of my keepers compared to the real sours and og's.


I'm always open to checking shit out bro.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I almost had a pack of topdawg gear.
> 
> I sure would love to hear some opinions on a few of my keepers compared to the real sours and og's.


i am positive your keepers are fire ... you will know that comparitive info yourself in a few months time i have a feeling
i could grab you a few topdawg seeds if you keep cuts and it really means that much to you .... got a few favors owed , lol...


giggles26 said:


> 2-3 weeks and they will be in flower bro. I got yea. He also wants to see what I find so I'm moving shit around to get them in. There is guaranteed to be fire in those topdawgs. So many strains and not enough room for me lol. Stardawg is legit on its on but a purple stardawg, damn!
> 
> Have you run starfighter?


hey thankz man i will leave a lil sumtin for ya in good hands
stoked on some of that gear , very stoked.... will get that GSC X to the right hands too for proper beta testing by good folks
starfightr looks like its for realz might have to see about that


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i am positive your keepers are fire ... you will know that comparitive info yourself in a few months time i have a feeling
> i could grab you a few topdawg seeds if you keep cuts and it really means that much to you .... got a few favors owed , lol...
> 
> hey thankz man i will leave a lil sumtin for ya in good hands
> ...


Sounds good bro! Here's starfighter, just went into a 3G
 
And the glue getting topped tomorrow.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm always open to checking shit out bro.


Just took a few more cuts.
Dna lemon Og
Dna tangilope
Sensi Mr Nice
Black Sour Bubble
Harlem headband "uptown funk"
The rest are some testers for a homie. Jesus og x mulange landrace sativa
  

@Joedank 
I clone everything and even test out the males I find.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Just took a few more cuts.
> Dna lemon Og
> Dna tangilope
> Sensi Mr Nice
> ...


Black sour bubble,lemon OG and mr nice sound good. We'll I mean they all sound good lol.


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 14, 2015)

gitarre1000- Clean! Clean and clean some more. Clean the area leading into your tent. Clean the area around the tent. Clean the inside of the tent. Spray neem oil on you plants. If you have access to kanja oil mix it with the neem and spray that on rooted cones and a few wks into veg and before you transfer into flower. You will no longer have problems. Preventative is key! When I say clean I mean clean in the cracks. In between the in between. The Quantum apocalypse is a few oils one being neem but, the key trick to the success of it is the way they make it into a micro form. By doing so it is far more effective on suffocating those micro mites. 

Mites are strong to chemicals like most bugs in the world they become immune to them. But suffocating a mite will always WORK! I laugh at mites! I can squish them with my figures. There not that crazy if your diligent confident gardener. Stay away from chemicals there a useless crutch that will keep you needed the next new thing at a costly rate. You will notice the people that swear by these chemicals are constantly switching them around to stay affective. Chemicals have no room for growing anything! Superior Cannabis and truly medical cannabis comes from Organic gardening.


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm close and travel to LA pretty often...


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Black sour bubble,lemon OG and mr nice sound good. We'll I mean they all sound good lol.


I am really surprised that the mr nice has a nose just as citrus/fruity/sweet smelling on the vine as the tangilope. Its like 7.5 weeks right now and very close, no ambers just yet.
One more week should do it.

Oh yeah I forgot to mention the Kool Aid.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 14, 2015)

Fireballs Female # 7 pics do her no justice


***Edit: oops wrong thread! Carry on


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 14, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3440333 View attachment 3440334 Fireballs Female # 7 pics do her no justice
> 
> 
> ***Edit: oops wrong thread! Carry on


Oh no, dont try to speed past that like nothing. Lets see those fireballs!!!


----------



## amgprb (Jun 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Oh no, dont try to speed past that like nothing. Lets see those fireballs!!!


Lol I will get some fresh pics tonight when i get home from work of my last one in flower. I have 3 clones of each of the 7 girls. They havnt been cured, only dried but initial smoke (uncured) and i have narrowed it down to 2 i want to keep. I will give away the other 15 and keep the other 2 for another run


----------



## HigherGround (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll trade you! Those def look there throwing FIRE!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

Tora bora CBD cut


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2015)

Wish I knew more about cod 4-5 yrs back,had Tora bora from seed,the plant was full on wicked body meds,tingling from head to toe....full body blast,gave not had that from any buds since..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Wish I knew more about cod 4-5 yrs back,had Tora bora from seed,the plant was full on wicked body meds,tingling from head to toe....full body blast,gave not had that from any buds since..


I think the tora bora wax is my all time fave high. CBD mixed in with THC is just straight amazing. Dab of that shit and I'm good for 4-5hrs, fucking love it!

Oh and you described the CBD cut of tora bora right there


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 16, 2015)

I just cant get this girl to throw normal leaves until flowering
Only 1's and 3's in veg.
It's the loudest cut I have run in a while, so I will keep trying.
Uptown Funk


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just cant get this girl to throw normal leaves until flowering
> Only 1's and 3's in veg.
> It's the loudest cut I have run in a while, so I will keep trying.
> Uptown Funk
> ...



That's how my Dairy Queen cut is, 1s and 3s in veg and she's stinky in veg too, almost skunky...


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 17, 2015)

Agent Orange hanging around


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 17, 2015)

Chocolate Hashberry wk4
Bit blurry , sorry


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2015)

Ice, Blue Dream, Blueberry Diesel, Green Crack, Key Lime Pie, Florida Girl Cookies(Thin Mints bagseed possibly polinated by GHS Bubba Kush), Blueberry Pie, Animal Cookies(bagseed), and 3 Kings (OGx SourDiesel x Headband)also have a chocolate Hashberry, Blue Cheese, GG#4, Sour Blue Thai(Master Thai seeds), Chem 4, Mango, Black Cherry Soda, Florida Gold(Dna), and Golden Lemon(Dna) but forgot to take pica these were taken 3 days ago so there alot bigger and i got my ph ptoblem under control so there fucking thriving


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Chocolate Hashberry wk4
> Bit blurry , sorry
> View attachment 3442057


Hows the yield on the chocolate Hashberry? we got 1 going in a 150 gal sp and its stocks are looking seriously thick and strong! We just wanted to get our feet wet and try it out and im far from dissapointed so far this sexy lil bitch is thriving and getting bigger everyday. Ive gotten some fire indoor of it that was just insanely covered in trichs so i doubt quality is gunna be an issue. Nice super calyxy nugs that were not dark but not bright green either its hard to describe and with purple streaks that accent it perfectly with thin chevy orange hairs that make it pop. Tasted like dark chocolate with blackberry jam but with hints of musky hash, earthy skunk, and pine. Your definitely gunna be happy with yours. Yours looks really nice man keep up the good work shes gunna be frosty as fuckkkkkkkkkkk and looks like shes gunna yield pretty decent for you as well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> since i mentioned I'm close to LA and I'm in the clone only thread
> 
> anyone ever use all star clones?? http://www.allstarclones.com/
> 
> ...


my friend did a Jesus OG outdoors last year and it was the flimsyiest, weakest, and shortest plant in there garden it needs alot of supports and calcuim cause it definitely doesnt hold up its wieght worth a shit it was wide af tho. Fluffly, airy, and calyxy nugs that had no OG smell to it whatsoever just sweet, skunky, piney, citrusy, and had a cantaloupe/melon smell to it.Could have been a mislabel becuase they got 2 from HarborSide Oakland one was an Alien OG(looked, smelled, tasted, and grew exactly like the one we did at my property from harborside as well) and the other one was the bs i described so if it is Jesus OG i was definitely highly disappointed and felt like a jackass cuz i recommended that strain to them cause they love tga genetics and i read and heard a shit load of good reviews saying it was a "heavy yielder" and fire might be but not outdoors


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i got the cuts!
> 
> i went with the 707 headband
> and a og cut i haven't heard of for fun  i like the unique ones
> ...


This bubba you speak of is it from allstar clones ive been dying to find a nice cut of bubba since i lost my Platinum bubba. Bubba is my absolute favorite night time strain. Also some of the best outdoor ive ever seen was this bubba my hippy neighbor grew and it was a year old but nitrogen sealed so it was fresh as fuck and she ended up losing all her genetics(Forum Cut GSC, Ice, Blue Ice(Ice x Blue Dream x Blue Dream its her own personal cross that was soooooo fucking fire some of the tastiest and most exotic outdoor ive ever smoked), Platinum Cookies, Ice(wich shes had for 7 years), Bubba Kush, Pre 98 Bubba x Lemon Larry OG, Strawberry Cough, Blue Dream, Old School Hash Plant, and Turbo Diesel) due to lazineness and ive been dying to get a legit fire cut of Bubba because the last 3 were definitely nothing close to being legit bubba not including the Platinum Bubba that was actually fire and legit af


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2015)

And last but not least Royal Purple Diesel already putting out a diesel and rotten skunk phunk in veg


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2015)

Did I mention I got some green crack x wifi alien og's.
Wonder what else I neglected to mention.
Og raskal has some wifi aliens that are making some waves


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hows the yield on the chocolate Hashberry? we got 1 going in a 150 gal sp and its stocks are looking seriously thick and strong! We just wanted to get our feet wet and try it out and im far from dissapointed so far this sexy lil bitch is thriving and getting bigger everyday. Ive gotten some fire indoor of it that was just insanely covered in trichs so i doubt quality is gunna be an issue. Nice super calyxy nugs that were not dark but not bright green either its hard to describe and with purple streaks that accent it perfectly with thin chevy orange hairs that make it pop. Tasted like dark chocolate with blackberry jam but with hints of musky hash, earthy skunk, and pine. Your definitely gunna be happy with yours. Yours looks really nice man keep up the good work shes gunna be frosty as fuckkkkkkkkkkk and looks like shes gunna yield pretty decent for you as well


So far at wk 4 in 5gal pot it's looking above averave. Quite frost too


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> This bubba you speak of is it from allstar clones ive been dying to find a nice cut of bubba since i lost my Platinum bubba. Bubba is my absolute favorite night time strain. Also some of the best outdoor ive ever seen was this bubba my hippy neighbor grew and it was a year old but nitrogen sealed so it was fresh as fuck and she ended up losing all her genetics(Forum Cut GSC, Ice, Blue Ice(Ice x Blue Dream x Blue Dream its her own personal cross that was soooooo fucking fire some of the tastiest and most exotic outdoor ive ever smoked), Platinum Cookies, Ice(wich shes had for 7 years), Bubba Kush, Pre 98 Bubba x Lemon Larry OG, Strawberry Cough, Blue Dream, Old School Hash Plant, and Turbo Diesel) due to lazineness and ive been dying to get a legit fire cut of Bubba because the last 3 were definitely nothing close to being legit bubba not including the Platinum Bubba that was actually fire and legit af


yeah the bubba i had last season was pretty nice from them , wish i kept a cut

had the classic bubba squat structure but smell and taste were definitely a little different, similar to older bubba I've had but i want to find something more close to pre-98 personally 

ill keep the og and headband grow journaled on here after i finish the chernobyl and sin mint i got going on right now 

just gonna veg them under t-5s and train them until the cookies and chernobyl are done then they'll take their place under my 600 hps for flower I'm excited i haven't had headband in forever maybe a couple years

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 21, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah the bubba i had last season was pretty nice from them , wish i kept a cut
> 
> had the classic bubba squat structure but smell and taste were definitely a little different, similar to older bubba I've had but i want to find something more close to pre-98 personally
> 
> ...





Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah the bubba i had last season was pretty nice from them , wish i kept a cut
> 
> had the classic bubba squat structure but smell and taste were definitely a little different, similar to older bubba I've had but i want to find something more close to pre-98 personally
> 
> ...


 See thats what im looking for imo the pre 98 is weak in the flavor department thanks for the advice im definitely gunna keep my eye out for her and hell yeah looking forward to seeing some nice h.b. nugs and how the sin mint goes might just have to scoop me a pack if everythings kosher with your run of her


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> So far at wk 4 in 5gal pot it's looking above averave. Quite frost too


Nice definitely gunna be looking forqard to seeing her put on the frost come flower deers got to our 2 golden lemons seedlings so gunna be sleeping in the garden hey who kniws might be eating good one of these nights


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> See thats what im looking for imo the pre 98 is weak in the flavor department thanks for the advice im definitely gunna keep my eye out for her and hell yeah looking forward to seeing some nice h.b. nugs and how the sin mint goes might just have to scoop me a pack if everythings kosher with your run of her


well so far so good with the sin mint, out of the four i had left i got two females both looking great so far , just removed the males at day 5 since flip to 12/12, 

starting to get pretty stinky in there ! 

the females are stretching, perking up and filling out beautifully 
i will try to keep the photos on here current till the finish 

and ill keep and eye on nanners as i hear cookie crosses can herm somewhat easily,
but when i ran her i had no issue so i have good feelings about the Sin Mint  

thanks for the positive words brotha 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Da glue....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Da glue....
> View attachment 3446070


She just has a signature look you can tell immediately when you see it. Only if you know the look tho. Those five finger twisted leaves are dead give away looks great bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She just has a signature look you can tell immediately when you see it. Only if you know the look tho. Those five finger twisted leaves are dead give away looks great bro


Yep once you've seen her she is super hard to miss. She hits day 1 of flower tomorrow so I'm pretty fuckin stoked.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep once you've seen her she is super hard to miss. She hits day 1 of flower tomorrow so I'm pretty fuckin stoked.


Mines is gonna get a nice long veg. Transplanting tonight into 5gal with 3-4 weeks to veg after that then flowe for me. Can't wait to see yours. I haven't flowered her out yet but I can't wait. What else you throwing into flower with her?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Mines is gonna get a nice long veg. Transplanting tonight into 5gal with 3-4 weeks to veg after that then flowe for me. Can't wait to see yours. I haven't flowered her out yet but I can't wait. What else you throwing into flower with her?


I've got another in veg that's getting a nice long veg as well, this is just to see how she does  

This time I've got scmk, gg4, lost coast OG, tora bora,moon dog, foodog, conspiracy kush, cherry puff,gsc bagseed(this shit is straight fire)Tahoe OG, jurple, Heri surfer,fireball, super blueberry x med man and tangerine haze x med man


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2015)

Got a close eye on that Tora bora


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Got a close eye on that Tora bora


I've got my eye on a few in there


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

Another glue, starfighter, bluehead og, goji og, sour amnesia, sour cream, Qrazytrain, and TAPCK...


----------



## amgprb (Jun 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep once you've seen her she is super hard to miss. She hits day 1 of flower tomorrow so I'm pretty fuckin stoked.


Im day 3 of 12/12.... Does that make us GGBFs? Haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Im day 3 of 12/12.... Does that make us GGBFs? Haha


Not fair you're older then me! Fuck it what's 2 days....


----------



## amgprb (Jun 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Not fair you're older then me! Fuck it what's 2 days....


If it would make ya feel better, i will pull an all nighter! This early in flower, im sure the hormones are so minimal that it would basically reset back to veg! Lol

Ooooorrrr you can just count on the fact that i have a minor fuck up thus delaying my maturation by a few days.... 

Ball is in your court


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

amgprb said:


> If it would make ya feel better, i will pull an all nighter! This early in flower, im sure the hormones are so minimal that it would basically reset back to veg! Lol
> 
> Ooooorrrr you can just count on the fact that i have a minor fuck up thus delaying my maturation by a few days....
> 
> Ball is in your court


There ya go, we will see what both of ours look like within 2 days of each other at harvest. Should be interesting.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> There ya go, we will see what both of ours look like within 2 days of each other at harvest. Should be interesting.


I get anxious during the last week of flower and tend to pull my plants a few days early anyways. Lol

I will post a pic 2moro. I too flowered her small as I want to see what tha glue is about. I have 1 more youngin in veg and 4 or 5 im still waiting on roots


----------



## amgprb (Jun 23, 2015)

My unique cut of Fat Purple... Looks NOTHING like any other FP i have seen. I have compared it to alot of FP plants on IG and everyone agrees that she looks nothing like fp... I actually question if a stray seed ended up in the wrong pack? She grows just like GSC, nugs are solid as a rock, extremely sticky and have the most amazing artificial grape smell! Yield is shit, but she finishes in 50 day or less. I just took this pic 5 min ago, she is 30 days of 12/12


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 24, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3446773 My unique cut of Fat Purple... Looks NOTHING like any other FP i have seen. I have compared it to alot of FP plants on IG and everyone agrees that she looks nothing like fp... I actually question if a stray seed ended up in the wrong pack? She grows just like GSC, nugs are solid as a rock, extremely sticky and have the most amazing artificial grape smell! Yield is shit, but she finishes in 50 day or less. I just took this pic 5 min ago, she is 30 days of 12/12


god damn she's frosty as hell!!!


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2015)

GG#4

 The White


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Bruce Banner #3....


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 25, 2015)

They're getting big  

Dairy Queen


Gorilla Glue #4


Bruce Banner #3


Edit: the green coloring is off because I adjusted the white balance, sorry


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 25, 2015)

That BB#3 is looking great from both y'all. @a senile fungus did you work through your cloning issues?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2015)

I apologize for the shitty quality pic but these are some ridiculously huge GH nugs from a GG#4. It could easily pass as indoor its ridiculously frosty and pretty damn dense for how sativa looking the nugs are. Smells like a Chocolatey diesel and citrusy chem 4. Its really an amazing strain that fucking produces


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 25, 2015)

beautiful greenhouse @Nate Dogg love me some nice sungrown buds 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

ghost og


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ghost og View attachment 3447918


You finally got roots on that girl. Good shit bro


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> beautiful greenhouse @Nate Dogg love me some nice sungrown buds
> 
> peace, love, and weed
> happy gardening all!


Thanks man i appreciate it even though i cant take 100% credit for growing it one of my friends took good care of her during the majority of flower since i was up at my other prop getting the O.D. setup i vegged it for approximately 6 weeks indoors with 2 1000w gavitas in 15 gal pots with Roots Organic 707 and we ran Earth Juice line nutrients wich actually did really well and the flavor and the smell is amazing i personally prefer organics even tho you dont yield as well and some can be a pain in the ass to feed with. I dont have one complain with the earth juice at all its easy to use, the plants seem to love it, and imo seems to make the buds taste alot better then if i was to run maxsea or other unorganic nutes. I also did a King Klone Candyland, Midnight Farms Nursery GSC'S(wich they say is Platinum and i highly agree not the best yielder by any means but the quality imo is top notch almost like the forum cut but with wierd shaped leaves, a little denser, and more of an OG influence in the flavor and smell and imo not as frosty or as potent as the Forum cut, Purple City Genetics Girl Scout Cookies(wich is the Forum Cut imho she has a lot of bag appeal and is one of the frostiest GSC cuts ive ran and is a little better yielding and responds very well to LST and makes it yield a little bit better. Thats some of the Candyland pictured below from King Klone nursery and its the Platinum Cookies dom pheno just a little bit more purple in it and hints of musky grape but the thin mints and og flavor dominates it heavily no complaints here. I really dont like GDP at all (especially Ken's) even tho i love Purple strains


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Cherry Lime Haze and Tora Bora CBD cut...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Lime Haze and Tora Bora CBD cut...
> View attachment 3448041 View attachment 3448042


i had some finished tora bora cbd cut flower great medicine truly helpful for my pain 

and @Nate Dogg i've heard great things about earth juice line haven't given it a shot but one of these days i will 

midnight farms has some fire for sure , i have a clone dealer down here in so cal who carries burning bush, midnight farms, and his own favorite mommas too so i can get a lot of cuts i didn't have access too before from 707 headband, to some popular og cuts, different versions of gsc from platinum to forum, etc etc 

i always avoided clone dealers till i found this guy at a cup in LA a while back 
grew out a bubba and forum cut he gave me the forum cut was great bag appeal super frosty nice colors on her 
the bubba was a nice yield, great old bubba taste and finished flower nice and quickly arond 65 days


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 26, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i had some finished tora bora cbd cut flower great medicine truly helpful for my pain
> 
> and @Nate Dogg i've heard great things about earth juice line haven't given it a shot but one of these days i will
> 
> ...


Man I've been looking and searching for a great Bubba cut. The flavor a in that just can't be beat. You still have it?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I've been looking and searching for a great Bubba cut. The flavor a in that just can't be beat. You still have it?


i wish i kept her i was swamped for space and kept blue power and a nice sfv og cut i had over it but now looking back i wish i swapped the bubba and sfv

i've been on a hunt for a great bubba to keep around  personally one of my favorite strains 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening fellow RIU greenthumbs!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2015)

Legend OG.....


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 30, 2015)

Agent Orange complete


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

*GG#4

 *


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 30, 2015)

nice glue !


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2015)

GG4 day 6 12/12


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

here a glue there a glue....day 38ish


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2015)

The glue is taking over! It's got people stuck!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2015)

@Joedank here is 1 of my Cannatonic x Dubkings..


----------



## Joedank (Jul 1, 2015)

just collected cuts and finished flowering a male canna x dub and collecting pollen (great structure) smoked a top of the male and the orange terps and stoneyness dominate...got 50/50 on canntonic and GSC X dubking (sour dubble x lizard king og)


giggles26 said:


> @Joedank here is 1 of my Cannatonic x Dubkings..
> View attachment 3452292


i even got the GG#4 in a 200gal to see how she does


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just collected cuts and finished flowering a male canna x dub and collecting pollen (great structure) smoked a top of the male and the orange terps and stoneyness dominate...got 50/50 on canntonic and GSC X dubking (sour dubble x lizard king og)
> 
> i even got the GG#4 in a 200gal to see how she does


Nice, I'm gonna top her and throw her into something bigger and prob just flower out a small cut to see what I've got. That glue should fucking explode in the 200gal! Gonna be a glue bush, one huge sticky trap!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nice, I'm gonna top her and throw her into something bigger and prob just flower out a small cut to see what I've got. That glue should fucking explode in the 200gal! Gonna be a glue bush, one huge sticky trap!


i hear from user kaloha? on thc farmer the canntonicXdub is a killer cross , great med benifits and great flavor cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm hoping it is. It reeks already, every time I brush against her she fills the whole room. Wish I had room in flower but it's stuffed in there already.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 2, 2015)

wish i had clones still to take a few pics of 

i came home from my little trip up north a day and a half early because my body was hurting :/ that accident affects me more than i realize and san francisco was cold enough to make my bones hurt

and right when i returned, i found all 12 my vegging clones fried to a crisp dirt bone dry  

i guess i have to get some new cuts, they were doing so awesome too! but it has been ridiculously hot here for weeks in a row so i guess i should have seen this one coming, 
too bad i had no one i could really ask to babysit 

i would've asked my mom to swing by my spot and water while i was gone but she is getting older a bit and cannot bend down that low to do so anymore she offered to do it anyway and i said don't worry , 

and a lot of other guys around here 
i don't trust to watch plants I've seen them mess up their grows pretty bad lol
but i guess i will consider this one a lesson and keep on going 

wish me luck everyone! 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 2, 2015)

at least my flowering chernobyl and sin mint and og clone have pulled through! 

ill try to bounce back and restart a nice veg area , man oh man a lot of work to re do

work is good for character though so here we go!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 2, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wish i had clones still to take a few pics of
> 
> i came home from my little trip up north a day and a half early because my body was hurting :/ that accident affects me more than i realize and san francisco was cold enough to make my bones hurt
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your misfortune, next time you need to travel, I recommend hooking up some sort of blumat system, like this...http://www.planetearthhydro.com/tropf-blumat-self-watering-system-12-piece-kit/
You can DIY one for a lot less than what the example above goes for, too. Hook up a small elevated water tank, and boom, yummy! Good luck.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 3, 2015)

Anyone familiar with Lost Coast OG?
A friend of mine says he just got it from a friend of his who has had it for 5 years , and says its the clone only. What should I be looking for once I get it to verify?

The only OGs I've ran is Ghost OG.
Thanks all


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 3, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone familiar with Lost Coast OG?
> A friend of mine says he just got it from a friend of his who has had it for 5 years , and says its the clone only. What should I be looking for once I get it to verify?
> 
> The only OGs I've ran is Ghost OG.
> Thanks all


Only place Ive heard about it is from emerald triangle seed company. Maybe someones keeper they found in one of the packs.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Only place Ive heard about it is from emerald triangle seed company. Maybe someones keeper they found in one of the packs.


Was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 3, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Only place Ive heard about it is from emerald triangle seed company. Maybe someones keeper they found in one of the packs.


Ok , thanks , that's what i thought. Didn't think it was a legit clone only


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2015)

There is a legit lost coast OG. HSO was gifted it and used it in a back cross. If you have connects in Cali I'm sure you could find it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> There is a legit lost coast OG. HSO was gifted it and used it in a back cross. If you have connects in Cali I'm sure you could find it.


I did some reading up on that LCOG and it seems like the clone only does come from the Emerald Triangle team. The rep or breeder who was posting said their stuff may have got leaked out so that it why a clone only version exist. I was reading a thread about their gear and a breeder named Zoolander had a squabble with them as it seems a lot of their gear is made from his stock he gave to Dr Frost and that was passed to Enerald Triangle without them knowing where it came from. Lots of confusion


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 5, 2015)

Mite question
Tents have been bleached overnight in water/bleach mix. 
What about fans , filters , lights , ducts, etc...
Do mites go on those things and lays eggs?
Do I have to worry bout putting that stuff back into the nicely cleaned tents?
Thanks all


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I did some reading up on that LCOG and it seems like the clone only does come from the Emerald Triangle team. The rep or breeder who was posting said their stuff may have got leaked out so that it why a clone only version exist. I was reading a thread about their gear and a breeder named Zoolander had a squabble with them as it seems a lot of their gear is made from his stock he gave to Dr Frost and that was passed to Enerald Triangle without them knowing where it came from. Lots of confusion


Yup. Sour Lemon OG and Lost Coast OG are both from Zoolanders Sour Lemon Larry. Their Bubba 76 is Raspberry Kush from Dr Frost.
Lol, ET rips off Zoolander + Dr Frost, and the spanish (hso) copy the rippers. But with that said, I ran some ET strains (lcog, slog, grapefruit krush, lemon diesel) a few years ago and they were pretty damn good. My cousin ran some hso (og and blue dream) and the shit turned out faker than a 3 dollar bill.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup. Sour Lemon OG and Lost Coast OG are both from Zoolanders Sour Lemon Larry. Their Bubba 76 is Raspberry Kush from Dr Frost.
> Lol, ET rips off Zoolander + Dr Frost, and the spanish (hso) copy the rippers. But with that said, I ran some ET strains (lcog, slog, grapefruit krush, lemon diesel) a few years ago and they were pretty damn good. My cousin ran some hso (og and blue dream) and the shit turned out faker than a 3 dollar bill.


Yea I seen all that drama with that. At least with the Bubba 76 they are using the legit clone but won't change the name to Pre 98 Bubba tho if it's Raspberry Kush. Some people just do business this way sad but still heard their gear is fire tho. I ran HSO Blue Dream and it def is a s1 of the clone for sure. I didn't expect it to be exactly like the clone but it was def a damn good representation for seed form. I'd def grow it again and depending on if I can get that real cut I may grow it again. Sorry your cousin didn't get anything good from it but I love it and wish my clones didn't die. Another member I talk to on the regular here just finished a grow with the HSO Blue Dream and is the only strain he's gonna run for the rest of the year. 

I thought they were all the same like DNA and Reserva Privada and the rest of their companies. HSO and ET seem to have a lot of the same strains and stuff and Dr Frost does stuff with HSO but idk lol


----------



## COGrown (Jul 5, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Mite question
> Tents have been bleached overnight in water/bleach mix.
> What about fans , filters , lights , ducts, etc...
> Do mites go on those things and lays eggs?
> ...


I would take that stuff and put it all somewhere you can bug bomb it before you put it back. Mites will hang out on anything, especially trellis netting or plant stakes. They're right fuckers. I can't recommend regularly neem treating all non-budding plants enough. Even with that, I will still find a few on my late flowering plants now and then.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 5, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Mite question
> Tents have been bleached overnight in water/bleach mix.
> What about fans , filters , lights , ducts, etc...
> Do mites go on those things and lays eggs?
> ...


How much is it worth to be sure? That's the real question. In reality, to be sure, you'd bring in nice new, clean, equipment into your nicely cleaned tent. That may not be economically feasible, though, and that's understandable.
IMO, unplug everything electrical, your lights, fans, and carefully hit them up with your bleach mixture. While your waiting for those to thoroughly dry, junk the filters, and ducting, completely. Once the fans are dry, sell them on Craigslist, take that money, and put it towards some new fans. Reinstall your lights and you should be fairly safe.
How ever you end up handling it, I hope it does the trick, good luck.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 5, 2015)

im pretty sure mites only lay eggs on plants. well the mites i had(2spotted) wouldnt lay eggs anywhere but the plants. i put infected plants into a cardboard box for like 2 weeks, then put a few healthy plants in there and nothing happened. not the best test. doesnt hurt to spray n wipe down equipment but replacing shit i dont think is necessary.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I did some reading up on that LCOG and it seems like the clone only does come from the Emerald Triangle team. The rep or breeder who was posting said their stuff may have got leaked out so that it why a clone only version exist. I was reading a thread about their gear and a breeder named Zoolander had a squabble with them as it seems a lot of their gear is made from his stock he gave to Dr Frost and that was passed to Enerald Triangle without them knowing where it came from. Lots of confusion


Unfortunately that's how it is everywhere in this hobby. Everyone wants a piece of that cake and steps on everyone's toes, oh I created this, I created that. I think its the dumbest fucking thing ever. Isn't the cannabis community supposed to be about sharing? 

Sure I understand some cuts aren't' supposed to be shared but I don't see the harm if the other person asks before passing the cut on. I wish all this shit could be squashed, lost some good friends on some dumb shit. But it is what it is and some people get their ego hurt and go on a rampage. Oh well I'll keep pushing on and fuck the haters.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anybody grow or know someone with the Wifi#43? That cut is being talked about very hard and the OG heads are loving it. If no one has that any Wifi


----------



## disposition84 (Jul 6, 2015)

Giggles, would love to see how your loompa and golden lion come out as I have them getting big for this outdoor season. Did you get the gsc x sssdh too? Also, which numbers on the loompa and golden lion?

Will be popping the topdog, swamp boys, and archive as soon as I can, gonna have 14kw of dual end co2 love for them once we get settled.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> Giggles, would love to see how your loompa and golden lion come out as I have them getting big for this outdoor season. Did you get the gsc x sssdh too?
> 
> Will be popping the topdog, swamp boys, and archive as soon as I can, gonna have 14kw of dual end co2 love for them once we get settled.


Where you get those Topdawg seeds from the Cup? Trying to get my hands on something from him


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Does anybody grow or know someone with the Wifi#43? That cut is being talked about very hard and the OG heads are loving it. If no one has that any Wifi



I know a guy who knows a guy with it, but I'll only get it if the guy I know gets it from the dude he knows, ya know?

Saw some pics though, looks reallll nice


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy with it, but I'll only get it if the guy I know gets it from the dude he knows, ya know?
> 
> Saw some pics though, looks reallll nice


Maybe worth a shot bro that girl looks amazing. Shit even if someone has a pack of seeds they're willing to let go for something. Who knows when they'll be back in stock


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Does anybody grow or know someone with the Wifi#43? That cut is being talked about very hard and the OG heads are loving it. If no one has that any Wifi


Wifi was huge out here a few years ago, everyone was growing it, and I mean everyone. I thought it was an okay cross, but it didn't really live up to the hype, IMO.
Hopefully this Wifi#43 is the real deal, this time around.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it was @see4 who told me a buddy and he bought a pack of those white fire seeds and they were gonna do a pheno hunt. I'm excited to see their results


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Wifi was huge out here a few years ago, everyone was growing it, and I mean everyone. I thought it was an okay cross, but it didn't really live up to the hype, IMO.
> Hopefully this Wifi#43 is the real deal, this time around.


Yea that Wifi#43 is supposed to be something really special. There was a pheno hunt of 500 seeds of Wifi and they kept like 5/6 phenos of it and the #43 is supposed to be kill. I've seen some pics and it looks dank asf


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Does anybody grow or know someone with the Wifi#43? That cut is being talked about very hard and the OG heads are loving it. If no one has that any Wifi


Not sure if I have the real 43 but should know in a few months. I'll take some pics when they get bigger.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Wifi#43 courtesy of @Hammerhead571


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 6, 2015)

Yup, that's the dude who knows a guy who I know. Lol

I didn't want to name drop.

My GG#4 is from Hammerhead, and my Gluekle too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Yup, that's the dude who knows a guy who I know. Lol
> 
> I didn't want to name drop.
> 
> My GG#4 is from Hammerhead, and my Gluekle too


Yea I would def say it's a shot since your GG#4 is from him and I've seen that Gluekle looks amazing. I wasn't trying to put him out there either as I didn't know who you were talking about just saw him post this recently in another thread and just figured I'd post it here with him tagged to it. 

The GG#4 you passed to kris getting huge in veg. Lots of tops on her trying to get the most from her. Should be a great run. You get anything to clone yet?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I would def say it's a shot since your GG#4 is from him and I've seen that Gluekle looks amazing. I wasn't trying to put him out there either as I didn't know who you were talking about just saw him post this recently in another thread and just figured I'd post it here with him tagged to it.
> 
> The GG#4 you passed to kris getting huge in veg. Lots of tops on her trying to get the most from her. Should be a great run. You get anything to clone yet?



I'll be honest I haven't even tried yet. I was able to salvage 4 or 5 of the clones from my previous attempt. I think three or four DQ and one BB#3, I just had to wait them out. I also popped a cut into an empty pot and it rooted really quickly, lol, I forgot what strain it is.


My veg tent is getting ridiculous.

I finished building that AC thing earlier but phone died so no pics. As soon as I can I'll be moving my gorilla tent a few miles to where the AC is so I can start to flower.

Before I flip I'll take a shit ton of cuts. All the ones in veg are in 5gal buckets and about 3.5 to 4ft tall, I'm kinda scared how much they'll stretch lol 

I'll take some pics and post em when I can. I'm wondering if I should transplant to 7gals before flip. I'll get some input on that once I post those pics.

They'll be set up in a 4x8x8 gorilla grow tent with the 10000btu AC and the two gavitas running at 750w jacked up to the roof. I'll just let er rip and see what happens...

Also, for some reason I JUST saw your PM, thanks man I appreciate it. I'll have a care package for you and others soon, I apologize to any who have been waiting on me.

Also, who is Kris? Lol sorry but I'm a senile fungus for a reason lolol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'll be honest I haven't even tried yet. I was able to salvage 4 or 5 of the clones from my previous attempt. I think three or four DQ and one BB#3, I just had to wait them out. I also popped a cut into an empty pot and it rooted really quickly, lol, I forgot what strain it is.
> 
> 
> My veg tent is getting ridiculous.
> ...


Got damn auto correct it was supposed to say me lol I hate that shit sometimes damn Mac lol. When you put one into an empty pot and it rooted it didn't have anything in it no medium no water? 

That's a nice setup bro similar to mines. Your gonna kill with those. I seen how big those ladies are your gonna have a great run bro. Post some pics when you can and when you get everything setup. It's all good bro I'm not tripping I know you come through for me


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> You seem abrasive lately skunkdoc...
> Everything okay?


i recently discovered that you are a white supremacist , if i appear abrasive this would be the reason

it came as a shock to me, i always had you down as some kind of hippy
i notified you of my discovery directly on your profile wall, you choose to remove my message and ignore my concerns






a senile fungus said:


> I'll be honest


peace


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i recently discovered that you are a white supremacist , if i appear abrasive this would be the reason
> 
> it came as a shock to me, i always had you down as some kind of hippy
> i notified you of my discovery directly on your profile wall, you choose to remove my message and ignore my concerns
> ...


No disrespect but yall can take that somewhere else. This thread has been good without no drama for a long while so keep it that way. ASF is Gucci with me so I don't know where you would get those claims but what you posted doesn't show he says yes I'm a white supremacist


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> yes I'm a white supremacist


i replied to seniles message as he was inquiring about my well-being 

if you look at my post closely you will notice i am not making the claims, i am just presenting the "headlines"
the individual making the claims is unclebuck 

i apologize for invading your thread if this has caused you offence 
i make no judgement personally, if senile is a white supremacist that is his choice and responsibility 

like i have said it just came as a bit of a shock to me is all 

peace


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i replied to seniles message as he was inquiring about my well-being
> 
> if you look at my post closely you will notice i am not making the claims, i am just presenting the "headlines"
> the individual making the claims is unclebuck
> ...


Not my thread bro I just misunderstood what you were posting. This thread had some drama for a while so I thought that's what you were bringing but your fine bro. No need to apologize I should be the apologizing as I thought you were bring drama and you weren't. My bad bro your all good


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not my thread bro I just misunderstood what you were posting. This thread had some drama for a while so I thought that's what you were bringing but your fine bro. No need to apologize I should be the apologizing as I thought you were bring drama and you weren't. My bad bro your all good


No drama, maybe the odd smile and chuckle, is that ok lol ?

You took my post too literally , my post is mocking unclebuck for accusing
Everyone on the forum of being a white supremacist, even hippies like senile LOL
buck be crying white supremacist shit wolf everyday as we all know, to me this is amusing not drama

it is unfortunate that the "tone" of my comment was not initially received by you
i blame this on my inferior English sense of humour

but its all cool, i can't imagine a hippy like senile hurting a fly, let alone having white supremacist beliefs


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

Moar slapstick humor......


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2015)

LOL

Buck and I are cool.

I'm a Latino supremacist?

#puñeta


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> LOL Buck and I are cool. I'm a Latino supremacist? #puñeta


I know, you two are cool, (kissed and made up) which makes this all the Moar amusing to me 
guess you must of being giving off some white supremacist vibes lol

The part where you are accused of equating the removal of nazis from this board to the plight of the jews in the holocaust was my favorite part


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> No drama, maybe the odd smile and chuckle, is that ok lol ?
> 
> You took my post too literally , my post is mocking unclebuck for accusing
> Everyone on the forum of being a white supremacist, even hippies like senile LOL
> ...


Humor can go right past you sometime when your reading someone talk instead of hearing it lol. You right about Buck seems like he's always talking about somebody lol but only reason I posted was cud it was about ASF and I know he's cool asf  so I just didn't want know hate being thrown. You welcome here anytime bro


----------



## Joedank (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Wifi#43 courtesy of @Hammerhead571
> 
> View attachment 3454950


fist of cannabis ? yes i will try to find that in my stable someday


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> fist of cannabis ? yes i will try to find that in my stable someday


Yea I def would like to have this in the stable. That's why I had to post in here see if any of my buddies my have it or access to it. How's the SFV OG going any roots?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 7, 2015)

random question for the clone only guys , 

i got a ghost og x NBK yesterday from a buddy 
any ideas of how much/little to feed her, train or not to train etc ??

i noticed most og cuts i have ran need a longer veg, and topping/LST to get sizeable yields from them side by side with other lines i run , 

all i can find on NBK is that a certain phenotype of stardawg ix was named "Natural Born Killer" which i have been hunting for any stardawg cuts so if she has any traits leaning towards that i will be very happy , if not having her take after the ghost og would be sweet too

i know ghost og is a great cut , I've heard a lot of good about it on here, and from buddies locally too

any input, advice , recommendations for this strain are much appreciated 
looks like a lanky og like a lot of og cuts I've ran the past few years, so i think she is promising  

let's see what comes of her,
wish me luck brothers! 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I def would like to have this in the stable. That's why I had to post in here see if any of my buddies my have it or access to it. How's the SFV OG going any roots?


last batch was gobbled up quick by patients . next batch should be ready 3-4days .... rapid rooters this time . sfv seems to not like my well water or r/o in the ezcloner . rooters have been more reliable


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> last batch was gobbled up quick by patients . next batch should be ready 3-4days .... rapid rooters this time . sfv seems to not like my well water or r/o in the ezcloner . rooters have been more reliable


I bet who doesn't want to have one of the best OGs out there lol. Sounds good bro at least your finding out better ways for it to root. Don't you have Ghost too?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I bet who doesn't want to have one of the best OGs out there lol. Sounds good bro at least your finding out better ways for it to root. Don't you have Ghost too?


not sure about the cut i have ... its great but not all kush ... got it in some new hands of indoor only growers . we shall see what we see then ...
i dont reall cut that many clones each year . like 100-200 is it . some moms stay around for years in 30 gallon smarties ... good soil/real sun lets ya do that without vigour loss..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not sure about the cut i have ... its great but not all kush ... got it in some new hands of indoor only growers . we shall see what we see then ...
> i dont reall cut that many clones each year . like 100-200 is it . some moms stay around for years in 30 gallon smarties ... good soil/real sun lets ya do that without vigour loss..


Oh ok well look foward to seeing what they do with it. Man that's awesome your able to keep mom like that around for that many years. I've always heard of this but wondered how they keep the plant from losing vigor. That's a great tip bro


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mom room overload!!!

Black triangle- doc's cut
Temple- doc's cut
Bodhi piff #7 aka Bandaid - doc's cut
Tahoe OG (dungeon vault genetics cut)
Blueberry (pre99- GreenBeanz cut)
GG4
White Haze #1- doc's cut
Stardawg- Kyle Kushman cut
Temple- Bodhi cut
Org. bubba Kush (pre 93)
Colorado Flo
Aruba- kiona cut
Peaceful Warrior- kiona cut
Pinesoul OG- Bodhi's cut
Blue lotus- Bodhi's cut
Genius Thai- Bodhi's cut
Chocolate trip f1- Bodhi cut
Mother's milk- Bodhi cut HPK pheno
Black Triangle- Bodhi's cut HP Dom
Strawberry Milk- Bodhi's cut
Lemon Thai- Bodhi's cut
Apollo 11g- Bodhi's cut
Hippy Slayer- Bodhi's cut
Kerala 4- Bodhi's cut --indoor friendly
Ghost OG
Abusive OG
Foodog f3- loompas cut
Silver Buster- existwel cut
Chem 4
Kerala- kiona cut
Mexican death sativa - kiona cut
Vietnam Black- kiona cut
Gooey Mom aka nor cal goo- gooeybreeder cut
Instant Karma- Strayfox cut
Old Mendo Haze- gooeybreeder cut

Big thanks to amazing friends


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like you have all the right friends.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Mom room overload!!!
> 
> Black triangle- doc's cut
> Temple- doc's cut
> ...


Very nice lineup you have there bro. Good friends you have too that has helped you get those. That's the way it should be hoarding does nothing for preserving genes. Would love to have the Bubba Kush, Pinesoul OG and Ghost OG. Any of them would be great tho. Just tho kid you could crack open a jar of each one lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm pretty excited to run my Legend OG. My HAOG is looking dank. I'll have to grab some shots.

Need to throw some 1ga into flower to see what I've got for the new shit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm pretty excited to run my Legend OG. My HAOG is looking dank. I'll have to grab some shots.
> 
> Need to throw some 1ga into flower to see what I've got for the new shit.


I bet you're bro. Hell I'm excited for you to run it. Hell I'm just trying to get one official OG to run. Should've had it already but something stopped my care package before it left where it was coming from. So sad breaks my heart but hopefully soon. Def throw some pics up when you can bro


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm pretty excited to run my Legend OG. My HAOG is looking dank. I'll have to grab some shots.
> 
> Need to throw some 1ga into flower to see what I've got for the new shit.


Got any pics of legend and is It the clone only?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Got any pics of legend and is It the clone only?


Here's a new clone of her from the mom and yes it's the clone only....


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Here's a new clone of her from the mom and yes it's the clone only....
> View attachment 3455511


Nice! Congrats. Legend and TK are the last 2 OGs that I am looking for.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm also pretty fucking excited bout my el Diablo kush  oh hey @genuity what is fireballs again? Cherry puff x fak? Cause that shit is gonna be the next clone only 
 
Big bitches in 3ga on drips, yea gotta love it  She's standing at 62"......


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm also pretty fucking excited bout my el Diablo kush  oh hey @genuity what is fireballs again? Cherry puff x fak? Cause that shit is gonna be the next clone only
> View attachment 3455526
> Big bitches in 3ga on drips, yea gotta love it  She's standing at 62"......


FAK x cherry puff

I know this cut I'm running is dank fueled 

I get that Tora bora in 12/12 yet?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> FAK x cherry puff
> 
> I know this cut I'm running is dank fueled
> 
> I get that Tora bora in 12/12 yet?


Yep she's been in for 13 days


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Nice! Congrats. Legend and TK are the last 2 OGs that I am looking for.


The Triangle Kush is elusive. Lots of people say they have it but seem to don't in the end. Would love to get my hands on it. Here she is courtesy of cornbreadricky from the Swamp Boys Crew

  



giggles26 said:


> I'm also pretty fucking excited bout my el Diablo kush  oh hey @genuity what is fireballs again? Cherry puff x fak? Cause that shit is gonna be the next clone only
> View attachment 3455526
> Big bitches in 3ga on drips, yea gotta love it  She's standing at 62"......


See too many people list the male first and female second. This confuses the hell outta me as I don't know what it is sometime lol. Some say one way some say the other way.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Triangle Kush is elusive. Lots of people say they have it but seem to don't in the end. Would love to get my hands on it. Here she is courtesy of cornbreadricky from the Swamp Boys Crew
> 
> View attachment 3455537 View attachment 3455538
> 
> ...


Yea I always switch them. Oh well at least I get the parents right


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

@genuity Tora Bora bottom right corner....


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Triangle Kush is elusive. Lots of people say they have it but seem to don't in the end. Would love to get my hands on it. Here she is courtesy of cornbreadricky from the Swamp Boys Crew
> 
> View attachment 3455537 View attachment 3455538
> 
> ...


That shit looks dank.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Triangle Kush is elusive. Lots of people say they have it but seem to don't in the end. Would love to get my hands on it. Here she is courtesy of cornbreadricky from the Swamp Boys Crew
> 
> View attachment 3455537 View attachment 3455538
> 
> ...


I just have to say something about that Triangle Kush man does she look lovely. Straight OG to the max and love the way those calyxs stack and swell up. I can def see why most is trying to get their hands on it. Whoever has this cut is very lucky


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, fuck yes!!!! My El Diablo OG took root! I'm super excited about this cut! Some
original OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yes, fuck yes!!!! My El Diablo OG took root! I'm super excited about this cut! Some
> original OG
> View attachment 3455935


Info I found of it that it may be a bag seed of Ghost OG or a cross of OG x African Sativa x Blueberry x Grapefruit. Doesn't say which OG cut was used but id go more with the bag seed s1 story. Def looks OG tho but not like SFV, Fcut or Faceoff which have more 3 blade leaves. Can't wait to see what you do with her bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Info I found of it that it may be a bag seed of Ghost OG or a cross of OG x African Sativa x Blueberry x Grapefruit. Doesn't say which OG cut was used but id go more with the bag seed s1 story. Def looks OG tho but not like SFV, Fcut or Faceoff which have more 3 blade leaves. Can't wait to see what you do with her bro


Maybe you should give this a read then  

http://www.livwellstrains.com/marijuana/el-diablo/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe you should give this a read then
> 
> http://www.livwellstrains.com/marijuana/el-diablo/


Nice info bro. You know with these OGs and Cookies it's so many stories it ain't even funny


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice info bro. You know with these OGs and Cookies it's so many stories it ain't even funny


True that bro, but I know the source of this cut I trust. I've never tried it but any strain that can be heriloomed back that far deserves a spot in my stable. Sure HAOG, legend and all those are cool. I'm hoping it's as true OG as they say. I've been dying for a good classic OG. Maybe I'll see if I can get one of them to drop by and say something. We will see but I feel credit is due where it is.

Thanks for this cut bro, means more then you know. Hope all is well, you know who you are!


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

OGKB.. Slooooooooooww-llyyyyyyyyy moving along.


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keeper cut of cookie x? Forum or PCG Cookies ...?Don't care it's dank and a pleasure to grow. I take her to 70-74 days in soil.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

D619 said:


> View attachment 3456274 View attachment 3456273
> 
> OGKB.. Slooooooooooww-llyyyyyyyyy moving along.


The way she stacks those nodes is crazy. Def different than Forum and Platinum is very close to it. Looking good and healthy. Don't know how it would do but maybe topping or supercropping may help branch out more. Look forward to seeing more of here from you


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

LST this little girl once her roots are a little more established, just transplanted. No topping here. Cheers


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

GG#4


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

Bluedream , she's sexy.


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wifi#43 will be making an appearance soon.. Hope it turns out to be the real deal.
Till then .. Cheers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

@D619 great healthy ladies you have there. That GG#4 I'm really starting to like the more and more as it grows and that sweet chocolatey smell she has in veg is lovely. 

Blue Dream looks awesome too. Grew HSO Blue Dream but not here yet but she is very sexy. I don't know what it is but I love Blue Dream the blueberry haze flavor is crazy. 

Hope that Wifi#43 is the real deal for you. I just reposted a pic of another members flowering pic in here and she looks amazing. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2015)

D619 said:


> View attachment 3456274 View attachment 3456273
> 
> OGKB.. Slooooooooooww-llyyyyyyyyy moving along.


She's lovely, but that's Platinum Cookies, not OGKB. I'd recognize her anywhere.


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> She's lovely, but that's Platinum Cookies, not OGKB. I'd recognize her anywhere.


Well then a very reputable and well known grower fcked me... Bud & Roses Cup winning Platinum doesn't look like that, but I've heard there's 2 different platinum cookie cuts out here, one looks like B&D cup and the other OGKB, All pics of OGKB look like that to me, but ... Cheers.

Could you post pics of the real deal for me Bad Karma? 

Did I just make Norcal's Boof Town list ? Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

D619 said:


> Well then a very reputable and well known grower fcked me... Bud & Roses Cup winning Platinum doesn't look like that. All pics of OGKB look like that to me, but ... Cheers.


First off let me say I've found some more info on these GSC cuts which will be very usuful for people who is growing GSC cuts. After @D619 posted about the Buds n Roses Platinum Cookies I had to see what I could find and I found some great info. It seems that there are two cuts out west DHN Platinum GSC and BnR Platinum Cookies. After looking at pics where I found the info over at ICMag I can def say there is two cuts and they look very different. 

DHN Platinum GSC is very slow in veg snail crawl and a looks just like OGKB and tbh I think it's OGKB bagseed. BnR Platinum Cookies is slow to veg but nothing like DHN Platinum. Very stretchy and lanky and different look of leaves that DHN Platinum. Finished product is different too very different. So from the pics I saw which I will post again here @D619 doesjt have BnR Platinum Cookies cut. Now just like Karma said she know that look and so do I and it does look like the DHN Platinum GSC me and her have.

Now it's all known that OGKB is slow in veg just like the DHN Platinum GSC and they look just alike so it it either has to be OGKB or bagseed pheno which I'll lean to bagseed pheno as it seems the DHN Platinum GSC is missing the kale green blade look OGKB has. That's what's so fucked up about the Platinum cus it looks just like OGKB and lots of people are mistaking it for OGKB just like I did. I have the DHN Platinum and it looks very close if not identical to the cut you have but the only way we will be able to tell is to see yours flowered out. Hope this info helps everyone. Gonna post the link for the thread with some pics from the thread. 

@Bad Karma post some pics of yours and I will of mines too of the DHN Platinum GSC.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> First off let me say I've found some more info on these GSC cuts which will be very usuful for people who is growing GSC cuts. After @D619 posted about the Buds n Roses Platinum Cookies I had to see what I could find and I found some great info. It seems that there are two cuts out west DHN Platinum GSC and BnR Platinum Cookies. After looking at pics where I found the info over at ICMag I can def say there is two cuts and they look very different.
> 
> DHN Platinum GSC is very slow in veg snail crawl and a looks just like OGKB and tbh I think it's OGKB bagseed. BnR Platinum Cookies is slow to veg but nothing like DHN Platinum. Very stretchy and lanky and different look of leaves that DHN Platinum. Finished product is different too very different. So from the pics I saw which I will post again here @D619 doesjt have BnR Platinum Cookies cut. Now just like Karma said she know that look and so do I and it does look like the DHN Platinum GSC me and her have.
> 
> ...


this is good info man 
i know there is a lot of confusion/debate/stories about the origins of gsc crosses and a lot of og kush too 

glad to get an understanding of where platinum cookie comes from and the different cuts of it i have been seeing going around 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's the link to the thread with pics and info of Buds n Roses Platinum Cookies https://www.icmag.com/ic//showthread.php?t=299640

BnR Platinum Cookies

   

Dark Heart Nursery Platinum GSC














OGKB


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

Another shot of ...this is 10 x slower ( not if not slower ) than any plant in my garden, 6 month veg .. Whatever it is, only using it for breeding if the flowers turn out dank.. I will also speak with the person I sourced it from again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

D619 said:


> View attachment 3456643 View attachment 3456643 Another shot of ...this is 10 x slower ( not if not slower ) than any plant in my garden, 6 month veg .. Whatever it is, only using it for breeding if the flowers turn out dank.. I will also speak with the person I sourced it from again.


Now this pic you right here looks exactly like the OGKB veg pic I posted up above. That pic does not look like the one you first posted or of the DHN Platinum GSC. From this pic you just posted I would def say that's OGKB.


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now this pic you right here looks exactly like the OGKB veg pic I posted up above. That pic does not look like the one you first posted or of the DHN Platinum GSC. From this pic you just posted I would def say that's OGKB.


Same clone in previous pic , different angle . Cheers


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

D619 said:


> Same clone in previous pic , different angle . Cheers


I believe you bro just weird how it do that lol. Damn my eyes are bad as fuck lol looks just like the first pic you posted  I feel like a dummy  there has got to be a way to speed her up some


----------



## D619 (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I believe you bro just weird how it do that lol. Damn my eyes are bad as fuck lol looks just like the first pic you posted  I feel like a dummy  there has got to be a way to speed her up some


Yeah, cross her.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh the veg pic of OGKB I got off Instagram from and ICMag member and under the pic somebody commented and said it looked like Platinum and the user who posted the pic said "of course it does, Platinum is a s1 of OGKB so looks like the DHN Platinum is a OGKB s1. I swear @shishkaboy said this already. Where you been at bro?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2015)

D619 said:


> Well then a very reputable and well known grower fcked me... Bud & Roses Cup winning Platinum doesn't look like that, but I've heard there's 2 different platinum cookie cuts out here, one looks like B&D cup and the other OGKB, All pics of OGKB look like that to me, but ... Cheers.
> 
> Could you post pics of the real deal for me Bad Karma?





akhiymjames said:


> Here's the link to the thread with pics and info of Buds n Roses Platinum Cookies https://www.icmag.com/ic//showthread.php?t=299640
> 
> BnR Platinum Cookies
> 
> ...


@D619, You're new around here, and missed our grows with the Platinum Cookies, a few months back. AJ, and I, both grew out Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC. The conclusion was that the their cut was in fact Platinum Cookies, based on our experience growing it, and how that compared to all of the other available grows we could find.

I agree, this cut is without a doubt, the slowest vegging plant I've even encountered. Oddly enough, it flowers quicker than you might think, at only 9-10 weeks.

To the long time followers of this thread, I apologize for reposting pics that were just up here a few months ago, but this is by request.

DHN Platinum Cookies

When I first got her...


Many weeks of veg later...


The final results...


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 9, 2015)

808genetics.com out of Hawaii has some info on the different gsc cuts. They also say they have bx seeds from various gsc cuts.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> @D619, You're new around here, and missed our grows with the Platinum Cookies, a few months back. AJ, and I, both grew out Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC. The conclusion was that the their cut was in fact Platinum Cookies, based on our experience growing it, and how that compared to all of the other available grows we could find.
> 
> I agree, this cut is without a doubt, the slowest vegging plant I've even encountered. Oddly enough, it flowers quicker than you might think, at only 9-10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Karma you killed it mines was frosty as hell but I didn't get the swell like you but mines wasn't as big as yours once flowered out. I can say ours is close to OGKB tho cus ever since I've been growing Platinum Delights the pheno I have looks exactly like that BnR cut except the buds have a slightly different structure. The dad makes small bud phenos sometime but I haven't really pushed her either all small plant grows but this next run will be big


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> 808genetics.com out of Hawaii has some info on the different gsc cuts. They also say they have bx seeds from various gsc cuts.


Have no way of getting the seeds tho unless you know somebody who stays in Hawaii. Sucks cus they got some nice seed crosses and some fems I would try


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2015)

@akhiymjames, I stepped in my trusty time machine and found our original posts on the subject of DHN Platinum Cookies cut.



Bad Karma said:


> Okay, it's done, my GSC was harvested last night. Now that it's over, I'm taking the time to reflect on my experience, and try to help the community. In my opinion, Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC, is indeed Platinum Cookies. It yields too well to be the Forum cut, and pretty much looks like a dead ringer for Platinum, according to the pics I've seen on the web. What does everyone think?
> 
> Example of Platinum Cookies
> (found on the internet)
> ...



Your response has the info I was looking for, its the deep purple coloring that was the final clue it was indeed Platinum, and not OGKB.



akhiymjames said:


> Been waiting for this report for you and I'm happy that we have come to the conclusion on this cut. It most definitely is Platinum Cookies. After searching the web for DHN Cookies I found many pics that look just like the pic you posted last week and that's why u had come to that conclusion then. Def not Forum as the nugs are just to big and very close to OGKB but doesn't look like it yields as much as OGKB by the way it stacks. Lots more purple too as OGKB doesn't get super purple from the pics I've seen. I think this Platinum cut gets the frostiest tho. Great research and great grow Karma.
> 
> I actually flipped my cut at the same time with everything else even tho she wasn't as big as I wanted her but she has a lot of stretch to her. Prolly one of if not the frostiest plant I've ever seen at 20+ days of being flipped. Will have pics later. Can't wait for smoke report Karma. You killed it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> @akhiymjames, I stepped in my trusty time machine and found our original posts on the subject of DHN Platinum Cookies cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew there was two cuts of it floating around tho. I thought the one we have was the original till D619 said something about the cup winning Platinum Cookies cut so I had to go find info about it and sure enough that cut isn't what we have. You can see the difference in the cuts from the pics I posted a few back. It is indeed the Platinum GSC cut tho just DHN's cut and not the cup winning one Bud n Roses has. I still love our cut tho cus it's pure fire but she's straight connoisseur type flowers not something for mass production. I wish we could find out actually where DHN sourced the cut from but after finding the info on that other cut its def either a nice pheno of a cross of OGKB or it's a s1 pheno


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> @D619, You're new around here, and missed our grows with the Platinum Cookies, a few months back. AJ, and I, both grew out Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC. The conclusion was that the their cut was in fact Platinum Cookies, based on our experience growing it, and how that compared to all of the other available grows we could find.
> 
> I agree, this cut is without a doubt, the slowest vegging plant I've even encountered. Oddly enough, it flowers quicker than you might think, at only 9-10 weeks.
> 
> ...


So, is the juice worth the squeeze all things considered? I've never so much as puffed on any cookie variety out there, but the super slow veg time kinda puts me off. Don't see how it would work in my perpetual garden??


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, is the juice worth the squeeze all things considered? I've never so much as puffed on any cookie variety out there, but the super slow veg time kinda puts me off. Don't see how it would work in my perpetual garden??


Have had DHNs platinum cut. I love it. I really love it. The smell and taste are so unique.
In my top 5 of all time


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

@Bad Karma what kind of medium did you have her in? Looks like yours vegged out faster than mines. I did strip her for cuts tho and that def slowed her down tremendously. She def doesn't like a like of stress so top early and leave her alone and give her plenty space for roots and I think she will be grow a lil faster. I feel it's worth it cus the end flowers are top notch but its not gonna be something most people want in their garden because of the slow veg but I can say if you can get her growing nice and good with a nice height the end product will be worth the time.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I never knew there was two cuts of it floating around tho. I thought the one we have was the original till D619 said something about the cup winning Platinum Cookies cut so I had to go find info about it and sure enough that cut isn't what we have. You can see the difference in the cuts from the pics I posted a few back. It is indeed the Platinum GSC cut tho just DHN's cut and not the cup winning one Bud n Roses has. I still love our cut tho cus it's pure fire but she's straight connoisseur type flowers not something for mass production. I wish we could find out actually where DHN sourced the cut from but after finding the info on that other cut its def either a nice pheno of a cross of OGKB or it's a s1 pheno


We'll have to see how it goes as D619 puts his girls into flower, then more of the mystery will be solved. I was only pointing out that I see no physical difference in the DHN Platinum Cookies clone pic I posted and the cut he was told was OGKB. Do you?



st0wandgrow said:


> So, is the juice worth the squeeze all things considered? I've never so much as puffed on any cookie variety out there, but the super slow veg time kinda puts me off. Don't see how it would work in my perpetual garden??


She takes forever to root, and is the slowest vegging plant ever, but the end product is quite remarkable. If you've got a chance to try her, I'd recommend giving her a go, just make sure you plan ahead for the extended veg time.



akhiymjames said:


> @Bad Karma what kind of medium did you have her in? Looks like yours vegged out faster than mines. I did strip her for cuts tho and that def slowed her down tremendously. She def doesn't like a like of stress so top early and leave her alone and give her plenty space for roots and I think she will be grow a lil faster. I feel it's worth it cus the end flowers are top notch but its not gonna be something most people want in their garden because of the slow veg but I can say if you can get her growing nice and good with a nice height the end product will be worth the time.


She was in a 50/50 mix of Oceans Forest, and Roots Organic, but even that seemed too hot for her though. Yes, she's definitely sensitive to stress, so topping will slow her down, as will stripping her for clones. Still, the end result is amazing.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2015)

BTW, remember those seeds I found in my Grape Ape buds, the ones that I suspected were caused by a single nanner that I eventually found on my Platinum GSC? I planted some, and well, she has her father's eyes. Okay, maybe not his eyes literally, but it just sounded more poetic than saying they share that crazy thick, luscious, leaf structure. She was topped a few days ago and is just starting to bonce back. She's vegging slightly slower than the two Ace of Spades I have going with her, but not ridiculously slow, like the Platinum GSC clone did.

Grape Ape x Platinum GSC #1


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

@gitarre10000 yo I just did a massive thread read over at ICMag about the guy who's starting up the 808genetics. Check this thread out when you have time. I wouldn't trust anything they talk about as he told about 10 different stories lol

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=294500

Any of y'all too. Lol it's just so got damn funny how this cannabis market seed game shit is like high school. Everyone just wants to capitalize it's so crazy I can dig it tho but there's so many great genetics that people can do they're own work and create something good.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> We'll have to see how it goes as D619 puts his girls into flower, then more of the mystery will be solved. I was only pointing out that I see no physical difference in the DHN Platinum Cookies clone pic I posted and the cut he was told was OGKB. Do you?
> 
> 
> She takes forever to root, and is the slowest vegging plant ever, but the end product is quite remarkable. If you've got a chance to try her, I'd recommend giving her a go, just make sure you plan ahead for the extended veg time.
> ...


Very hard to tell any difference. Maybe my eyes are fooling me but I think the leaves may be a lil more narrow/pointy but I'm sure it's playing tricks on me cus I keep looking at the pics lol. Just like you said only way we gonna know is until we see the buds. I would like to see someone have the real deal but the DHN Platinum is no slouch. 

50/50 OF and Roots two of the hottest soils out there lol yea def hot but she loved tho you can tell I'm the end product she prolly need a mix that's light in N and high in Ph since that contributes more to growth and stretch.

Damn that nanner must have been hidden well. Very cool to see those trait mixed with the Grape Ape. Should make for a helluva pretty frosty lady. Please show more


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Very hard to tell any difference. Maybe my eyes are fooling me but I think the leaves may be a lil more narrow/pointy but I'm sure it's playing tricks on me cus I keep looking at the pics lol. Just like you said only way we gonna know is until we see the buds. I would like to see someone have the real deal but the DHN Platinum is no slouch.
> 
> 50/50 OF and Roots two of the hottest soils out there lol yea def hot but she loved tho you can tell I'm the end product she prolly need a mix that's light in N and high in Ph since that contributes more to growth and stretch.
> 
> Damn that nanner must have been hidden well. Very cool to see those trait mixed with the Grape Ape. Should make for a helluva pretty frosty lady. Please show more


I'm glad you see the same thing I do, cause like you said, hard to tell any difference between them.

To clarify, I meant Roots Organic Coco, which is not hot, quite the opposite, that's why I mix the two.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

I know that both those platinum cookie cut make my mouth water just looking at those pics


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @gitarre10000 yo I just did a massive thread read over at ICMag about the guy who's starting up the 808genetics. Check this thread out when you have time. I wouldn't trust anything they talk about as he told about 10 different stories lol
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=294500
> 
> Any of y'all too. Lol it's just so got damn funny how this cannabis market seed game shit is like high school. Everyone just wants to capitalize it's so crazy I can dig it tho but there's so many great genetics that people can do they're own work and create something good.


That's ridiculous, well , hopefully the dhn platinum is the ogkb , if not , I'll be happy with her since the ogkb is either non existent or unattainable.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 10, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> BTW, remember those seeds I found in my Grape Ape buds, the ones that I suspected were caused by a single nanner that I eventually found on my Platinum GSC? I planted some, and well, she has her father's eyes. Okay, maybe not his eyes literally, but it just sounded more poetic than saying they share that crazy thick, luscious, leaf structure. She was topped a few days ago and is just starting to bonce back. She's vegging slightly slower than the two Ace of Spades I have going with her, but not ridiculously slow, like the Platinum GSC clone did.
> 
> Grape Ape x Platinum GSC #1
> View attachment 3456815 View attachment 3456814


Wow , I hope thats what it is , as you know I'm a Grape ape fan also. Keep us posted on the growth rate and traits u pick up.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 10, 2015)

akhiymjames suggested I come over here with a couple of strains...







Here's a cut of Ogre Kush in veg, ignore the giant air compressor that I shuffled into a corner and then forgot about until I was putting plants into the room. Oooops lol. She's very stretchy and lanky. Turning into a quicker veg than GG#4. 







And here's a pic - not very good, sorry I gotta take down my DSLR into my flower room - of a sort of sad (I took it in from someone else) Fire OG in flower ~around 20 days I think (I don't have my calendar on me atm).


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> akhiymjames suggested I come over here with a couple of strains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you was able to come through and show your clone only strains in your garden. The Ogre Kush looks so damn good would love to have that cut. Anything with Bubba in it is good to me but I'm sure it's something damn good with the Master Kush crossed to it. Crazy terps I bet can't wait to see more of it 

Fire OG looks good too but hps won't allow us to see her really good lol. Great work bro


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey what's up everyone! Shit is looking good. Sorry I've been gone for a while. Just stopping buy to say hi! Peace!


----------



## D619 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> @D619, You're new around here, and missed our grows with the Platinum Cookies, a few months back. AJ, and I, both grew out Dark Heart Nursery's cut of GSC. The conclusion was that the their cut was in fact Platinum Cookies, based on our experience growing it, and how that compared to all of the other available grows we could find.
> 
> I agree, this cut is without a doubt, the slowest vegging plant I've even encountered. Oddly enough, it flowers quicker than you might think, at only 9-10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Whatever I have I can tell for a fact my cut does not look like DHN Platinum Cookies, you just posted. Mine looks closer to BWiz. Cheers


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 12, 2015)

D619 said:


> Whatever I have I can tell for a fact my cut does not look like DHN Platinum Cookies, you just posted. Mine looks closer to BWiz. Cheers


So your saying that this plant...






...looks nothing like this plant?
I'm not sure what you're looking at because both of these plants have the exact same leaf structure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

They do look awfully similar and I first I couldn't tell any difference but I've been looking at these pics for the past few days and from @D619 second post of pics overtop of them I can say they are different. His cut seems to have more skinny pointy leave as our cut seems to have that slightly but the leaves are fatter. Here is D619 second post pic



Notice how his leaves are more thinly bladed and how some of the point straight out. I can see the difference now.

I remember what @shishkaboy told me about that OGKB 2.0 and I checked that thread out and that s1 pheno of OGKB seems to be a lot better than the original cut. Not a slow poke in veg like original and from what all the people who's sampled her say it's much better than original too. Anybody around here got this one? It seems as if the person who pop the seed and found this pheno is passing her far and wide and wants the same thing done with it just like GG#4 was. Hopefully I can source cuz with the faster veg it defs beats out the original and the DHN Platinum.

Here's a good thread with some good info
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=305173


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They do look awfully similar and I first I couldn't tell any difference but I've been looking at these pics for the past few days and from @D619 second post of pics overtop of them I can say they are different. His cut seems to have more skinny pointy leave as our cut seems to have that slightly but the leaves are fatter. Here is D619 second post pic
> 
> View attachment 3457934
> 
> Notice how his leaves are more thinly bladed and how some of the point straight out. I can see the difference now.


I _think_ I see what you're talking about, but I'm not sure if that difference in leaf thickness is solely related to it being new growth, or not.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I _think_ I see what you're talking about, but I'm not sure if that difference in leaf thickness is solely related to it being new growth, or not.


Yea it's slightly different but not much. Honestly that's all I can see that's different. Look at the 2nd cut on the bottom of the pic of his I just reposted and you can see the older leafset that's overlapping the first cut above it see how thin and pointy it is? Gonna be interesting to see what it looks like once it flowers.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2015)

You guy know....feedings can change the looks of plants?
Organic vs inorganic vs hydroponic vs nft vs ect...

And the only reason,someone would say ogkb bag seed s1 is better than the ogkb bag seed....is insane.and more that likely,it just cause they can not get the real cut...
Like the original ogkb

I mean how for sure are they no stray male pollen was flying?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd imagine the other environmental conditions can have an effect as well?


wasn't there an article about phenotype expression due to environmental conditions? lighting spectrum, duration, temp, humidity etc


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'd imagine the other environmental conditions can have an effect as well?
> 
> 
> wasn't there an article about phenotype expression due to environmental conditions? lighting spectrum, duration, temp, humidity etc


Yea there's def proof about pheno expression in different conditions. I think we all have experienced it cuz all are runs are not exactly the same like now lots of us battling some heat issues and in a couple month we won't. I can say for hand in experiencing that right now wit my Platinum Delights pheno. Last run was perfect 70-80 temps throughout with night temps in 60s. This run of it veg temps 80s with some low 90s days and Platinum Delights haven't missed a beat hell the growth is much faster than when temps were ideal. It's def loving the warmer conditions and I see mor Blue Power coming out of her as leaves as getting super fat and big but she didn't look this way last run and what's crazy the last run didn't look like the first seed run lol. Few people noticed it in the journal I have for it over at the SinCity forum. 

@genuity supposedly the s1 of OGKB won some cup. I posted the link on the thread but I guess cuz of the faster veg but still getting the flavor and high is why it's getting some hype. The person who popped the seed said he got it from a batch that OGKushBreath grew back in 2012 when he was supplying dispensaries. Says he's gonna enter more cups so we will see and hear of it more.


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 13, 2015)

Any info or thoughts on Let's Grow Gelato clone? It was at hhcoak a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kushgod024 (Jul 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm also pretty fucking excited bout my el Diablo kush  oh hey @genuity what is fireballs again? Cherry puff x fak? Cause that shit is gonna be the next clone only
> View attachment 3455526
> Big bitches in 3ga on drips, yea gotta love it  She's standing at 62"......


is this el diablo from reefer man seeds from back in the day ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> Any info or thoughts on Let's Grow Gelato clone? It was at hhcoak a couple weeks ago.


I'm glad you said something about this cuz I went and did some research and I saw a post on Instagram about the Gelato clones from Mr Sherbenski from cookiefam and he said they're fake as fuck lol. Let's Go has a website and they say they have a lot of great clones but who knows about authenticity. Just wanted to throw that out there for you


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 13, 2015)

Cookies pic...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 13, 2015)

If the cookie fam is claiming they are fakes they are probably real 

Those fuckin guys are something else lol.

If sharing is caring they don't give a fuck.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 13, 2015)

Listen... there are at least 3 fake cookies floating around BC. That's not how we roll. Names don't mean shit. Respected, large scale growers are showing me fake cookies flowers on the regular, having never seen a real verified cut.

We picked up every cookie cut that could be sourced in California from growers and disps alike, got our hands on cookies flowers from a cookie-fam supplied dispensary, and sent all samples to the lab for a cannab/terp fingerprint and compared each to the authentic purchased sample.

From there I purged the collection of anything that didn't show the exact fingerprint of the original, and then evaluated plants based on structure, flower set, and floral characters and selected the remaining cut that was true to type, flower character, and nose. The pinnacle cuts were selfed, and I'm now screening the S1 progeny. 

You have 1 of 30 packs that made it to market, as a teaser for those seeking something rare and authentic in a market supplied by liars, thieves, and charlatans.

Expect Beta-caryophyllene dominant plants with limonene as the secondary terp, followed by a blend of myrcene and linalool in roughly equal proportions and a THCA content of approximately 28% in the flower. These are a segregating generation in which I am evaluating the homozygosity of the parental donor. A rare few can share in this journey, and hopefully will find something distinct in this market. 

Fraud clones abound in BC, partially as a result of the market, partially a result of hackjob breeders taking the word of someone who sold/traded them clones. Like I said, that's not how we roll. We collect en masse, and evaluate based on floral chemical profile, so you can ensure what you are getting is derived from the real deal.

You are one of the lucky few 604, so enjoy the hunt. This is not a final product, simply a real look through the recombination possible from the unique chemotypic selection. Enjoy the ride!

-Chimera.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 13, 2015)

So much hype,so many fakes....hopefully I can find out for myself,what's what.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Cookies pic...View attachment 3458554


That shit right there looks tasty and so good. Would love to get some of that. I heard Chimera was putting out the s1 sounds like he did a good thing with he weeding out of cuts by taking the samples of the cookiefam buds and comparing with the buds of the cuts. That was smart but fakes will always be around and stuff just part of the game until genetic testing is done.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That shit right there looks tasty and so good. Would love to get some of that. I heard Chimera was putting out the s1 sounds like he did a good thing with he weeding out of cuts by taking the samples of the cookiefam buds and comparing with the buds of the cuts. That was smart but fakes will always be around and stuff just part of the game until genetic testing is done.


I gotta come out of the woods more often...dumb question for ya....what's the big hype over the cookies strain?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I gotta come out of the woods more often...dumb question for ya....what's the big hype over the cookies strain?


key word HYPE 


I've never tried but just sayin.......


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I gotta come out of the woods more often...dumb question for ya....what's the big hype over the cookies strain?


It's a good strain it really is but its not the holy grail. It has great flavor and potency is there. I've heard people say it not potent but it is but strains aren't the same for everyone and if it's not grown good and cured right could give you bad impression of what is actually good. It breeds well and is a good strain but with so many cuts and different phenos it's hard to get what's real and fake and all.


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 13, 2015)

I might try to get a Let's Grow Gelato clone. Only thing I'm no expert grower so my milage will vary.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 13, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> I might try to get a Let's Grow Gelato clone. Only thing I'm no expert grower so my milage with vary.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's a link to the Lets Grow company that's putting out those Gelato clones. Doesn't look like they have a physical location. 

http://letsgrowconsulting.com/about/


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's a link to the Lets Grow company that's putting out those Gelato clones. Doesn't look like they have a physical location.
> 
> http://letsgrowconsulting.com/about/


415 is SF area.

I ended up not keeping my Sunset Sherbert and Cookies n' Creme >>


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> 415 is SF area.
> 
> I ended up not keeping my Sunset Sherbert and Cookies n' Creme >>


Not good to hear. Cookiefam saying those cuts are fake so it doesn't surprise me you didn't keep their Sunset Sherbet. They hate that people are having these fakes or s1 cuts well it seems like they want people to do that and keep things hyped cus their buds always have seeds in them. Yet they talk about their stuff is so stable lol


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 14, 2015)

I tried calling them up but not answer. Just a "mail box not setup" message. Don't seem like a legit company. Imo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 14, 2015)

On a road trip I stopped by kind peoples collective in santa cruz and picked up: Sour D, Polar dawg (house of funk), love dawg (bodhi), chocolate hashberry and "amber diesel"

The amber diesel is what I'm most curious about. I could be wrong but I'm kinda guessing it's "amherst diesel" and somewhere along the telephone line things got mixed up. Unless someone knows anything about an "amber diesel".


----------



## harris hawk (Jul 14, 2015)

not good results with "amherst diesel" was really disappointed _ Generally Humbolt Seed Company generally has good strains. Try their Lost Coast Hashplant; an great yields forget the Amherst. Ine can pull in 6oz (+) easy with Low coast Hashplant


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

fireballs cut stoked to see HUGE @genuity ... and the required GG#4's that were just clones a few weeks ago, in 200gallons with pumice compost, neem seed meal and all the goodies from BAS...crimson clover cover crop


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't have some of that Fireballs  gen really killed that one. I want to see how she stacks up against all the entries at the cups.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not good to hear. Cookiefam saying those cuts are fake so it doesn't surprise me you didn't keep their Sunset Sherbet. They hate that people are having these fakes or s1 cuts well it seems like they want people to do that and keep things hyped cus their buds always have seeds in them. Yet they talk about their stuff is so stable lol


 "Cookie Fam" says everything is fake; it seems like their strategy is to keep people convinced that they have never had the "real" shit. These ads are spammed all over the local industry mags. The reviews on weedmaps range from indifferent to scathing, not very impressive for supposedly the only place to get real cookie fam product.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> fireballs cut stoked to see HUGE @genuity ... and the required GG#4's that were just clones a few weeks ago, in 200gallons with pumice compost, neem seed meal and all the goodies from BAS...crimson clover cover crop


Sweet,can not wait to see how she grows for you..

My army is getting strong

Sfv og
Hells og
Ghost og
Blue dream
Sour D
Cookie N' cream 1&2

Few more weeks,they will be looking lush.
Keepers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 14, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> "Cookie Fam" says everything is fake; it seems like their strategy is to keep people convinced that they have never had the "real" shit. These ads are spammed all over the local industry mags. The reviews on weedmaps range from indifferent to scathing, not very impressive for supposedly the only place to get real cookie fam product. View attachment 3459427


I've never quite understood their business model/philosophy: "We're the only ones who have the real cookies, stop buying fakes you fakers!"

Ok, I'll stop buying fakes. Where can I get your "real" genetics?

"You can't. insert rumor about them being available within the next year"******

*****and this has been going on forever.


----------



## kgp (Jul 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sweet,can not wait to see how she grows for you..
> 
> My army is getting strong
> View attachment 3459430
> ...


Dude, I leave for a couple months now you got a stash of OG cuts. Nice!


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> Dude, I leave for a couple months now you got a stash of OG cuts. Nice!


I'm very happy the new friend,blessed the grow room with some clones.
Much respect buddy


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 14, 2015)

Fat Purple finished. This cuts from a good friend.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm excited to see what Gen does with those OG cuts. Hope to have the SFV OG soon. Don't need a bunch of them just one official one and I'll be good. 

That Fat Purple looks pretty good how's she taste?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm excited to see whtat Gen does with those OG cuts. Hope to have the SFV OG soon. Don't need a bunch of them just one official one and I'll be good.
> 
> That Fat Purple looks pretty good how's she taste?


When you get that SFV cut and flower some we need to have a smoke out


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> When you get that SFV cut and flower some we need to have a smoke out


She's been eluding me should've already had her and be flowering her by now. Hopefully I can get her or one of the nice OG cuts cus I'm dying to get one.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 15, 2015)

sunset sherbert is offered by a clone provider down here in southern California i know and trust , i might have to give it a run, he just got back from up north to get some more quality genes 
they also have mendo breath, Berner's cookies, platinum cookies, animal cookies, ken's GDP , candy land, key lime pie, etc, etc.

also waiting on a buddy who might have something I'm interested in he says 
hope it is a nice yielding indica , he has given me good cookie cuts and a couple pretty nice og's so let's see what he has this time  

happy cloning, trading, and genetic collecting! 
peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening fellow RIU growers !


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> sunset sherbert is offered by a clone provider down here in southern California i know and trust , i might have to give it a run, he just got back from up north to get some more quality genes
> they also have mendo breath, Berner's cookies, platinum cookies, animal cookies, ken's GDP , candy land, key lime pie, etc, etc.
> 
> also waiting on a buddy who might have something I'm interested in he says
> ...


Nice,them all sound good...

Mendobreath is a banger...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice,them all sound good...
> 
> Mendobreath is a banger...


yeah man i heard from a few trustworthy buddies that mendo breath is not one to sleep on definitely worth checking out 

later this week i might pick up some key lime pie, sunset, and mendo breath to add some goodness to the stable 

hopefully i can afford to grab all i have my eyes on 
from ordering beans to collecting cuts this is addicting can't wait to have a stable full of keepers 

peace, love, and weed 
have a great day everyone here at RIU!


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 15, 2015)

I searched but didn't see anybody mention the Midnight Farms Sunset Sherbet. It was just released on the beginning of the month. I've seen Midnight Farms company has been out for awhile now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> I searched but didn't see anybody mention the Midnight Farms Sunset Sherbet. It was just released on the beginning of the month. I've seen Midnight Farms company has been out for awhile now.


Yea they have a lot of cuts out there that a lot of clones shops distribute. OG to Purple to Cookies so I would have to believe that their stuff is legit if many of the carries stick the cuts. Didn't hear about them releasing it but it's good that somebody is releasing it. Hopefully you guys can get them and see what they're about.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 15, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> I searched but didn't see anybody mention the Midnight Farms Sunset Sherbet. It was just released on the beginning of the month. I've seen Midnight Farms company has been out for awhile now.


midnight farms is good stuff man in my experience, they are where the source i just mentioned in my last post gets several of his strains, like Atomic Northern lights, Mendo Breath, Purple Alien og, Mango Kush, and Trainwreck

his collective is called all star clones and i believe they have a storefront in San Pedro now they used to be a delivery or meet and pick up which wasn't bad but storefront is nicer, more secure, etc 

I've only seen good come from them i would go with their sunset over some others I've seen offered but that's me, there are a lot of clone dealers in this industry and there are probably about 5 i trust only one in southern California honestly, and up north there is dark heart, burning bush, midnight farms, medicinal organic etc etc.

but there are a couple more down here in Southern California i want to scope out
for example
I've heard good about po genetics in north Hollywood but I've yet to go there and see firsthand

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening RIU green thumbs!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> midnight farms is good stuff man in my experience, they are where the source i just mentioned in my last post gets several of his strains, like Atomic Northern lights, Mendo Breath, Purple Alien og, Mango Kush, and Trainwreck
> 
> his collective is called all star clones and i believe they have a storefront in San Pedro now they used to be a delivery or meet and pick up which wasn't bad but storefront is nicer, more secure, etc
> 
> ...


Last time i was at harborside Oakland the people in front of me got the last two but on the way stopped at 515 Broadway and got a dank batch of sunset sherbert, Gelato, thin mints, and cookie monster and 2 weeks later i go to roll a j of the sunset sherbert and low and behold a nice tiger striped seed in a gorgeous nug only found one but maybe it wAs meant to be ive heard conflicting reports on what it is but w/e it is is super flavorful maybe not crazy potent but wow smell and flavor its on a whole nother level then cookies it has that doughyness but instead of it being minty and chocolatey its creamy and citrusy with a cherry/berry flavor as well almost like rainbow sherbert but with cookie dough or pie ceust and og hard to explain but damn i still have some left


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> I searched but didn't see anybody mention the Midnight Farms Sunset Sherbet. It was just released on the beginning of the month. I've seen Midnight Farms company has been out for awhile now.


ive never had one problem with them ive ran there cookies(A didnt yield well tho i believe its the Platinum cut), purple kush(A nice fat nugs that get a lil purple need to drop temps to get alot of color gottta watch out for the mold tho), purple alien og(A+ yields extremely well with nice sized rock hard nugs that are lime green with purple streaks and accents), blue dream(A+ good yields of super flavorful frosty nugs), and my friend ran their blueberry(A super tasty fat buds yields really good just not that potent) 2 years in a row. everything was as advertised and didn't get any bugs from them either thank god
and im running their blue dream again this year also trying there mango kush looks rock solid tho nice aturdy branches hella vigorous shes getting hugei dont know if there same but ive ran gg#4( from Dhn) and Blueberry Cookies(from MO) both really good yielders of super dank gg#4 is now a keeper wanna do some runs with the blueberry cookies before shes a keeper i got a pack of seeds of it so maybe do some f2s f3s


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's the list allstarclones posted yesterday on Instagram. It's about 8 cuts I want off there. Man I swear I have to move lol seriously tho maybe in two years since the Mrs isn't with her company anymore maybe I can get her to move out Cali, Washington or Oregon

*

Mendo Breath
Purple Alien OG
Platinum Cookies
Trainwreck
Atomic Northern Lights
Sunset Sherbert
Mango Kush
Key Lime Pie cookies
Suzy Q
Infinite Euphoria
West Coast Sour Diesel
Ken's GDP
Shark Shock
GSC (Berner cut)
Candyland 
Animal Cookies*


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's the list allstarclones posted yesterday on Instagram. It's about 8 cuts I want off there. Man I swear I have to move lol seriously tho maybe in two years since the Mrs isn't with her company anymore maybe I can get her to move out Cali, Washington or Oregon
> 
> 
> *Mendo Breath*
> ...


yeah man this list is killer, i really need to expand to house all these wonders! 

still waiting to make a bit more cash before i can add another light to the flower area and use a bigger tent 

i upsized the veg area last month to my whole closet better than the little shelf i had going for the longest time  now onto getting another air-cooled hood and a ballast so i can do a 4x8 for flower over my 4x4 

crazy how much has changed in a few months i remember going from the closet space to a 2x4 to a 4x4 now almost at my 4x8 days i hope i can get to a couple sealed rooms in a year or so that would be able to house more girls to keep as moms, flower, pollen chuck onto, etc, etc.

and give me enough room to kick down some good friends free medicine i don't mind when people offer donations but i don't feel right accepting them always, every harvest i give out as much as i can but it comes back around  all around, i am very happy with where things have been heading 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah man this list is killer, i really need to expand to house all these wonders!
> 
> still waiting to make a bit more cash before i can add another light to the flower area and use a bigger tent
> 
> ...


Yea I'm like you bro I'm amazed to see how my setup has expanded in he last six months. I went from closet growing to 4x8 veg tent and 5x10 flower tent. I want to expand the space and section off a nice veg area and use both tents to flower in that would be perfect and use my 2x2 for some chucking. That's the master plan after a few more harvest. 

I def enjoy being able to give the stuff I grow out to people who need it. I gift lots of weed but like you said it comes back around and people look out for me when I don't have it like right now. Plus it's good karma and I want all the good karma I can get. It brings a great feeling to me when I'm able to help out anyone with whatever it may be. Glad I was raised right by old school people with values and morals. Glad binge are looking up for you bro won't be long before you get to where you want. Even tho I have some terrible luck these past few months things are still looking good so I'm just blessed(Big Sean voice lol)


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I'm like you bro I'm amazed to see how my setup has expanded in he last six months. I went from closet growing to 4x8 veg tent and 5x10 flower tent. I want to expand the space and section off a nice veg area and use both tents to flower in that would be perfect and use my 2x2 for some chucking. That's the master plan after a few more harvest.
> 
> I def enjoy being able to give the stuff I grow out to people who need it. I gift lots of weed but like you said it comes back around and people look out for me when I don't have it like right now. Plus it's good karma and I want all the good karma I can get. It brings a great feeling to me when I'm able to help out anyone with whatever it may be. Glad I was raised right by old school people with values and morals. Glad binge are looking up for you bro won't be long before you get to where you want. Even tho I have some terrible luck these past few months things are still looking good so I'm just blessed(Big Sean voice lol)


yeah man it is really a good feeling to help people without asking for things in return, just to do the right thing, i like feeling like i didn't just harvest to benefit myself but anyone i know who can truly use the medicine

my luck has been down past two or three months but past week or so things have been coming together for me slowly just gotta stay positive and moving toward my goals 
i got a lot of things I'm hoping to get going this year from bigger space to more strains and finally taking the time to chuck some pollen with some males from the awesome beans I've been collecting whenever i can  

wish me luck ! 
hope to keep learning a lot here on RIU , i can't say how much this community has helped me 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening friends!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2015)

On a side note bout to have some dank GH to smoke on got 1 cherry pie (super stanky, skunky, cherry, doughy, and earthy goodness thats strong as fuck not a good strain if you gotta be discreet meduim sized yields of rock hard nugs that have alot of bag appeal one of my personal favorites), , 1 key lime pie(another favorite of mine decent yield yields kinda like cherry pie but vegs faster tip notch smell and flavor like lime custard with pie crust absolutely amazing genetics on this one are dispu5ted but burning bush the nursery that has its says its a gourmet oheno of GSC) , Blueberry Cookies(havent got to try this one yet but it smells like GSC with blueberry and burning rubber/skunk looks like its gunna be a decent yielder as well solid rock hard nugs hat are shaped just like cookies but a little bit more beefy im really excited to try this one), 2 Blueberry Hazes(was told this is a sativa pheno of blue dream dont know how accurate that is cause i thought bd is the sativa pheno of Blueberry haze. Who knows anymore. Anyways nugs look like blue dream buds but are crowning/foxtailing out more also has more of a hazey smell then blue dream but other then that smell is basically identical, 1 Blue Dream(really good yields of dank that has the most unique smell when being smoked almost like a blueberry perfume), and 1 Gorilla Grape(Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja nice pine cone shaped nugs that smell like sweet grape pixie stix, wild flowers, pine, and skunk some phenos turn completely dark purple. mine got mostly purple with dark green spots even with temps that were pretty high neon oarange hairs that just make it pop. Bag appeal isnt a problem with this one and it yields pretty good the way it grows reminds me of green crack. I did one indoors only vegged for 3 days and it got just as big as my purple urkke that vegged for 2 weeks its ridiculously fire nice grape candy smelling and tasting buds that are absolutely gorgeous only downside is its not very frosty. a perfect indica dominant hybrid that purple/grape connoisseurs would die for. Insomnias worst nightmare and a blessing to those that need indicas like myself)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's the list allstarclones posted yesterday on Instagram. It's about 8 cuts I want off there. Man I swear I have to move lol seriously tho maybe in two years since the Mrs isn't with her company anymore maybe I can get her to move out Cali, Washington or Oregon
> 
> 
> *Mendo Breath*
> ...


Damn they udated and upgraded any1 try the mendo breath is that mendo purps and Motorbreath? I want the animal cookies and sunset sherbert tho ive got 2 bagseeds of animal cookies and one of sherbert it would be cool to find a male and make some legit animal cookies seeds or sherbert id be happy with either one


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn they udated and upgraded any1 try the mendo breath is that mendo purps and Motorbreath? I want the animal cookies and sunset sherbert tho ive got 2 bagseeds of animal cookies and one of sherbert it would be cool to find a male and make some legit animal cookies seeds or sherbert id be happy with either one


Naw bro the Mendo Breath is a GGG cross of OGKB x Mendo Montage(Mendo Purps x Crystal Locomotive). It's been getting a lot of hits lately from what I hear. Seems like when OGKB is bred with a nice stud she breeds well. Yea I def want both of those too but you should def pop your bag seeds of them as people are finding some great phenos from some bag seeds. Hell that show a few of the cookie phenos out there were found but would be hard to say they would be legit seeds as if you found a male then you wouldn't truly know if that female was hit with some male pollen or not. I haven't seen too many males from bag seeds of top cuts but it does happen 

Oh and the extensive research I've done it seems like the breeders who are using the Key Lime Pie cut is saying its a Cherry Pie x F1 Durban which would make it an F1 Durban bx. But you should know with these cookiefam supposed creations you'll never know the true genetics.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah man i heard from a few trustworthy buddies that mendo breath is not one to sleep on definitely worth checking out
> 
> later this week i might pick up some key lime pie, sunset, and mendo breath to add some goodness to the stable
> 
> ...


Cant go wrong with the key lime pie a little bit better yielding, veg's wayyy faster týgyý^, and the taste and smell is out of this fuckin world everyone ive smoked it with absolutey loved it and wanted me to leave them some. nice lime green nugs that are rock hard with nice fat neon orange hairs one of the most exquisite strains ive smoked let alon


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Cant go wrong with the key lime pie a little bit better yielding, veg's wayyy faster týgyý^, and the taste and smell is out of this fuckin world everyone ive smoked it with absolutey loved it and wanted me to leave them some. nice lime green nugs that are rock hard with nice fat neon orange hairs one of the most exquisite strains ive smoked let alon


I've got two crosses of her now Sour Lime Pie and Blue Lime Pie. If get her I can make some nice bx's to give out or I'm gonna cross those two. I've heard it smells and tastes like Sprite cookies


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've got two crosses of her now Sour Lime Pie and Blue Lime Pie. If get her I can make some nice bx's to give out or I'm gonna cross those two. I've heard it smells and tastes like Sprite cookies


i bet those crosses are great all of sin's gear I've ran is truly amazing
the blue power was so sweet my friends still ask me for the bubble hash i made from her

the blueberry sweetness with the lemon funk to it was so unique i really want to try some more of sin's gear soon as i get the chance like the silverback jack , white cranberries, etc

i have this pack of white nightmare i might get going just for fun  i have a little extra space in my veg closet so why not she will take long enough to catch up to the cuts I'm adding in to the stable

so much good strains out there if you just talk to people

peace, love, and weed
happy growing everyone! and have a good morning !


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 16, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah man i heard from a few trustworthy buddies that mendo breath is not one to sleep on definitely worth checking out


Nice.. I have some that are 2 weeks in veg. I can see the cookie in them. Kind of reminds me of the candy land in structure.


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 16, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> but there are a couple more down here in Southern California i want to scope out
> for example
> I've heard good about po genetics in north Hollywood but I've yet to go there and see firsthand
> 
> ...


With po genetics I got Powdery mildew and root apids/fungus Knat. Make sure you quarantine.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 16, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> With po genetics I got Powdery mildew and root apids/fungus Knat. Make sure you quarantine.


thanks for the warning bro! 

i hate bringing in pests or PM on a cut I've done it twice once with mites and another with PM that battle was awful from the flower room to veg to my babies i ended up pulling them all and bleaching all my gear using new ducting fans etc, 

so now i quarantine all cuts even if i studied it for mites and mold sometimes you might barely miss something so a little neem oil and a couple weeks on their own in a contained environment away from my flower and seedling spots for observation and I'm usually good to go 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening and clone hunting !


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 16, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> thanks for the warning bro!
> 
> i hate bringing in pests or PM on a cut I've done it twice once with mites and another with PM that battle was awful from the flower room to veg to my babies i ended up pulling them all and bleaching all my gear using new ducting fans etc,


Nightmare fuel whenever this happens. The worst is I brought in a cutting I was after for a little bit and it had RA . Lots of cloning, throwing things away, and scrubbing ensued.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh yea i want some of that mendo!!!

@akhiymjames check yer email bro beans!

Just a sneak peak!


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 16, 2015)

Midnight Farms dropped some Sunset Sherbet at hhcsj today. I'm waiting for it to drop at hhcoak.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> Midnight Farms dropped some Sunset Sherbet at hhcsj today. I'm waiting for it to drop at hhcoak.


This is the exact reason why I need to move to Cali cus I would be all over this. Just being able to walk out the door and go get a clone is a dream feeling I bet. One day just gotta convince the Mrs


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 16, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> thanks for the warning bro!
> 
> i hate bringing in pests or PM on a cut I've done it twice once with mites and another with PM that battle was awful from the flower room to veg to my babies i ended up pulling them all and bleaching all my gear using new ducting fans etc,
> 
> ...


Yeah I was spoiled by the pest free problem free clones up in NorCal and didn't quaratine.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 18, 2015)

New DHN clone run:
Blue Dream
Platinum OG
GSC Platinum cut
Boss OG
GDP
Headband OG

Coco/perlite 5gal
2 600hps

Pictures to come


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> New DHN clone run:
> Blue Dream
> Platinum OG
> GSC Platinum cut
> ...


Whoo nice pick up Ms. You definitely gonna kill with that run. The Headband is official I've seen what that produces and we all know what the Platinum GSC does just make sure you prepare for at least a 3 month veg seriously if you want a ok harvest from it. Don't keep it contained in a small pot either. I wanna see what the Platinum OG looks like too. Def gonna be a great run


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2015)

So I harvested the Skywalker OG that I got from Genotype A in Ann Arbor. Meh! Pretty mediocre plant in every way. Very bland with little smell or taste, and the buzz is boring.

Anyone else ever grown Skywalker OG?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So I harvested the Skywalker OG that I got from Genotype A in Ann Arbor. Meh! Pretty mediocre plant in every way. Very bland with little smell or taste, and the buzz is boring.
> 
> Anyone else ever grown Skywalker OG?


Dude, their skywalker is fake. So is their pre 98 bubba. Their skywalker was guessed by them to be og x bubba. They don't know which og cut. It reminds me more of a watered down og/chem cross. The pre 98 bubba doesn't resemble bubba at all.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So I harvested the Skywalker OG that I got from Genotype A in Ann Arbor. Meh! Pretty mediocre plant in every way. Very bland with little smell or taste, and the buzz is boring.
> 
> Anyone else ever grown Skywalker OG?





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dude, their skywalker is fake. So is their pre 98 bubba. Their skywalker was guessed by them to be og x bubba. They don't know which og cut. It reminds me more of a watered down og/chem cross. The pre 98 bubba doesn't resemble bubba at all.


Damn that sucks to hear as I've heard they have good stuff. Thats the problem with these clone places they aren't verifying the cuts they are selling. Before they even distribute the clone they should be growing it to see what comes from it. Sad to waste time on a cut that's not even real smdh


----------



## Joedank (Jul 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So I harvested the Skywalker OG that I got from Genotype A in Ann Arbor. Meh! Pretty mediocre plant in every way. Very bland with little smell or taste, and the buzz is boring.
> 
> Anyone else ever grown Skywalker OG?


@TWS


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So I harvested the Skywalker OG that I got from Genotype A in Ann Arbor. Meh! Pretty mediocre plant in every way. Very bland with little smell or taste, and the buzz is boring.
> 
> Anyone else ever grown Skywalker OG?


@Yodaweed don't you grow Skywalker OG


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks to hear as I've heard they have good stuff. Thats the problem with these clone places they aren't verifying the cuts they are selling. Before they even distribute the clone they should be growing it to see what comes from it. Sad to waste time on a cut that's not even real smdh


Right. It's been suggested to them that they change the name. They say that's the name it had when they got it and they're not into name changing. Even though it's not really skywalker, they'll continue to call it such. Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dude, their skywalker is fake. So is their pre 98 bubba. Their skywalker was guessed by them to be og x bubba. They don't know which og cut. It reminds me more of a watered down og/chem cross. The pre 98 bubba doesn't resemble bubba at all.


Watered down is good way to describe it. Easy to grow, but the bud is very average.

I was thinking of grabbing their SFV Kush but now I'm wondering if that's bogus too. Have you tried that one from them?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 18, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> New DHN clone run:
> Blue Dream
> Platinum OG
> GSC Platinum cut
> ...





akhiymjames said:


> Whoo nice pick up Ms. You definitely gonna kill with that run. The Headband is official I've seen what that produces and we all know what the Platinum GSC does just make sure you prepare for at least a 3 month veg seriously if you want a ok harvest from it. Don't keep it contained in a small pot either. I wanna see what the Platinum OG looks like too. Def gonna be a great run


I second what AJ said, use a light soil mix for that GSC, she doesn't like heavy nutes, or getting trimmed/topped. I'm interested to see how your GSC turns out, because I really want to nail down if this is indeed the Platinum, or OGKB cut. It's one, or the other, let's see if you can help put this to rest.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I second what AJ said, use a light soil mix for that GSC, she doesn't like heavy nutes, or getting trimmed/topped. I'm interested to see how your GSC turns out, because I really want to nail down if this is indeed the Platinum, or OGKB cut. It's one, or the other, let's see if you can help put this to rest.


I thought it was the platinum cut , i didn't realize it might be ogkb. I usually use a light medium , but I'll lighten it up a bit more. My friend grew it out a year ago and it was the #1 smoke on my list. Same smell and flavor from when i had it in San fran a few years back. Very distinct and complex flavor. Very dense. I'll keep everyone updated on her growth.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 18, 2015)

Has anyone seen the clone only purple Urkle out and about?
Or Agent Orange , lost mine to the mite was a couple months ago.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I second what AJ said, use a light soil mix for that GSC, she doesn't like heavy nutes, or getting trimmed/topped. I'm interested to see how your GSC turns out, because I really want to nail down if this is indeed the Platinum, or OGKB cut. It's one, or the other, let's see if you can help put this to rest.





gitarre10000 said:


> I thought it was the platinum cut , i didn't realize it might be ogkb. I usually use a light medium , but I'll lighten it up a bit more. My friend grew it out a year ago and it was the #1 smoke on my list. Same smell and flavor from when i had it in San fran a few years back. Very distinct and complex flavor. Very dense. I'll keep everyone updated on her growth.


@gitarre10000 check your email...

I just sourced the actual OGKB


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I second what AJ said, use a light soil mix for that GSC, she doesn't like heavy nutes, or getting trimmed/topped. I'm interested to see how your GSC turns out, because I really want to nail down if this is indeed the Platinum, or OGKB cut. It's one, or the other, let's see if you can help put this to rest.


Aren't you on Instagram Karma? Look up on google DHN Platinum OGKB bag seed you should see some Instagram posts about this. Its been confirmed by many that there's two platinum cuts out there. Buds n Roses cup winning Platinum Cookies is not the same as DHN Platinum. It doesn't grow the same at all and doesn't look the exact same. DHN Platinum cut is a bag seed OGKB. 

Look at the thread I posted from IC about the Platinum Cookies you'll see its not the same as what we got. There's also a bag seed OGKB 2.0 that's becoming popular and there's a thread over there for it and the person who popped 5 OGKB bag seeds has a pheno that's slow in growth just like OGKB and the DHN Platinum. Take a look


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

@Bad Karma 

Buds n Roses Platinum Cookies
https://www.icmag.com/ic//showthread.php?t=299640

Bag seed OGKB 2.0
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=305173


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Watered down is good way to describe it. Easy to grow, but the bud is very average.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing their SFV Kush but now I'm wondering if that's bogus too. Have you tried that one from them?


My buddy has ran the 313 cash plant, the gage green tahoe cross, ghost og, forum cut gsc, white fire alien x something or another, skywalker, bubba, and I think that's it. The only decent ones were the gsc and the gage green cross, with the gsc being the better of the two. I don't know for sure if the ghost og is legit, but I do know it's disappointing to me. If I had to guess I'd say it's an imposter. But their forum cut is definitely real and the only one out of all those that I even considered getting a cut of from my friend. He has fire og in flowering right now, so I'll be able to tell what's up with that one in a couple of weeks. If you're ever around the nasty, let me know and I'll send you packing with some cuts way better than anything at genotype.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aren't you on Instagram Karma? Look up on google DHN Platinum OGKB bag seed you should see some Instagram posts about this. Its been confirmed by many that there's two platinum cuts out there. Buds n Roses cup winning Platinum Cookies is not the same as DHN Platinum. It doesn't grow the same at all and doesn't look the exact same. DHN Platinum cut is a bag seed OGKB.
> 
> Look at the thread I posted from IC about the Platinum Cookies you'll see its not the same as what we got. There's also a bag seed OGKB 2.0 that's becoming popular and there's a thread over there for it and the person who popped 5 OGKB bag seeds has a pheno that's slow in growth just like OGKB and the DHN Platinum. Take a look


Okay, thanks AJ. I knew we had rehashed all of this recently, I guess I just got a little confused in the explanation of it all. It being an S1 of OGKB makes sense, and explains the purple not present in the original OGKB, as well as the similar leaf structure. I've got a bunch of stressful BS going on right now, so I apologize for not paying close attention, like I usually do.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, thanks AJ. I knew we had rehashed all of this recently, I guess I just got a little confused in the explanation of it all. It being an S1 of OGKB makes sense, and explains the purple not present in the original OGKB, as well as the similar leaf structure. I've got a bunch of stressful BS going on right now, so I apologize for not paying close attention, like I usually do.


It's all good Karma I know how it is I got lots of bulkshit going on right now too smdh but back on page 77 I posted the pics out of that three to show the difference in all the cuts.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 18, 2015)

HAOG.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

I really need to dig into my Biker Kush v2.0 and see what I find in it. Bought them forever ago and still haven't done a proper run. I know they are nute sensitive and showed a lot of clawing even in a light mix.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's all good Karma I know how it is I got lots of bulkshit going on right now too smdh but back on page 77 I posted the pics out of that three to show the difference in all the cuts.


I'm gonna have to check out that Platinum Cookies..I've gotta cross with it in supposedly. 
Is it clone only ?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> HAOG.
> View attachment 3462210


now thats a happy camper DAMN ! might have to set up a light or 2 for a winter run of the HAOG


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> now thats a happy camper DAMN ! might have to set up a light or 2 for a winter run of the HAOG


Yea I'm pretty damn impressed with her so far. I'm excited to run the Legend OG next. Here's the Lost Coast OG, she's frosty early on too....
  
and while we're at it, some GG #4


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm gonna have to check out that Platinum Cookies..I've gotta cross with it in supposedly.
> Is it clone only ?


Yea bro it a clone only. I have a cross with the Buds n Roses Platinum Cookies its the Platinum Delight  prolly why I love her so much. Different than the DHN Platinum GSC tho


----------



## Joedank (Jul 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm pretty damn impressed with her so far. I'm excited to run the Legend OG next. Here's the Lost Coast OG, she's frosty early on too....
> View attachment 3462458 View attachment 3462459
> and while we're at it, some GG #4
> View attachment 3462460


yea i have run the hells cut for 2 years now and it never fails to impress. really produces in the right environs for a "og" alot of "fruit forward" on the nose for a gassy strain..lol... and almost haze on the room/exhale... i also like its ease of cloneing and stability unless stressed... i love putting this pic up but here is her last season again  organic soil and probiotics= amazing flavors...





http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3384654/
HAOG indoors sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

@giggles26 im excited to see you run the Legend OG too. I saw some pics I'm a thread over at IC man she's a big huge yielding OG and frosty as hell to. If you have that cut the person had your in for a major treat


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @giggles26 im excited to see you run the Legend OG too. I saw some pics I'm a thread over at IC man she's a big huge yielding OG and frosty as hell to. If you have that cut the person had your in for a major treat


Yea so am I bro. I've got so many I want to flower out but I just don't got the room. I've got another 5 bigger girls dying to flower but no room! Seems there's never enough room. Wish it was legal everywhere and we could just grow fields of it.

I'd love to run a Tora Bora CBD cut,R4, and the wife all outside, just a huge field of them just so I always have meds for the wife. Guess I can dream though....

Although 1 run is going to be dedicated indoors to nothing but CBD cuts.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

The man, the myth, the........


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The man, the myth, the........
> View attachment 3463753


Very OG looking. Be prepared for some monster yielding frosty buds from that one.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just cause I feel like today is a good OG appreciation day, of course any day is lol 
The Legend OG of course 
 Hells Angel OG
 El Diablo OG
 Yeti OG


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2015)

Just going off them pics,HAOG is the ONE....nice pics


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

lets see yours  not sure what flavor profile you like but i like the ghost the best and sfv the second THEN the HAOG then banner #3 


genuity said:


> Just going off them pics,HAOG is the ONE....nice pics


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> lets see yours  not sure what flavor profile you like but i like the ghost the best and sfv the second THEN the HAOG then banner #3


Bro I missed out on the ghost. All good the legend is cool with me  SFV is bomb too! I'll get some recent shots of the HAOG for yea tomorrow. I've yet to try bb3 but that's cause I haven't flowered it lol.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Bro I missed out on the ghost. All good the legend is cool with me  SFV is bomb too! I'll get some recent shots of the HAOG for yea tomorrow. I've yet to try bb3 but that's cause I haven't flowered it lol.


well i am sure you not missing the ghost for long it has a way being found in the garden..lol...
i have only puffed nuggets of the legend and it is top self for sure . just never thought to grab a cut .
the next cut i am running new (besides fireballs ) is black tangeriens by homebrew420 just gotta get to boulder soonish...gonna buy 3-5 packs too of that new new new 14er holistics ...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> well i am sure you not missing the ghost for long it has a way being found in the garden..lol...
> i have only puffed nuggets of the legend and it is top self for sure . just never thought to grab a cut .
> the next cut i am running new (besides fireballs ) is black tangeriens by homebrew420 just gotta get to boulder soonish...gonna buy 3-5 packs too of that new new new 14er holistics ...lol


I love things that show up in gardens. I think I've got a gnome that keeps bringing new stuff in. I just put her in a #1 tonight so I can grow her put a big grab a couple cuts and flower her out and see what it's all about 

There is bound to be fire in any homebrew And 14er creations. I believe I have some of his beans, damn now I wanna look. Lol

You're gonna love that fireball!


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2015)

My army is getting strong,they are still setting roots,but most are putting out new growth..
 
 
 
 
HAOG will get pics,she will be looking right by then..


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> My army is getting strong,they are still setting roots,but most are putting out new growth..
> View attachment 3464047
> View attachment 3464049
> View attachment 3464050
> ...


nice to see it all taking root for you . such a beauty to behold new life in a new ggarden. hope some new folks find relife or just relase from stress ...lol
still got the alien kush pollen ? some o those might be fitting ..


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

Blue dream is one of my fave smokes. Got a bluehead OG(blue dream x deadhead OG) she's needing flowered too! 

Fuck I need another flower room! What I really want is some face off OG, uhm yes please!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Blue dream is one of my fave smokes. Got a bluehead OG(blue dream x deadhead OG) she's needing flowered too!
> 
> Fuck I need another flower room! What I really want is some face off OG, uhm yes please!


Gaaaaaaay.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

Top of the Goji...


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just cause I feel like today is a good OG appreciation day, of course any day is lol
> The Legend OG of course
> View attachment 3464018 Hells Angel OG
> View attachment 3464019 El Diablo OG
> ...


Have u tried Yeti OG yet , or is this your 1st run with her?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> My army is getting strong,they are still setting roots,but most are putting out new growth..
> View attachment 3464047
> View attachment 3464049
> View attachment 3464050
> ...


You know you're stoned when you look at the pictures and sit there for five minutes trying to figure out what G-host is.....

Looking killer bro. I'm hoping my fireballs is rooted in a couple more days.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Have u tried Yeti OG yet , or is this your 1st run with her?


First run ever with her. Hoping for good things


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> First run ever with her. Hoping for good things


who'd you get that from?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Top of the Goji...
> View attachment 3464056


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Blue dream is one of my fave smokes. Got a bluehead OG(blue dream x deadhead OG) she's needing flowered too!
> 
> Fuck I need another flower room! What I really want is some face off OG, uhm yes please!


I got the face off just need to flower it out to make sure it's legit


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> I got the face off just need to flower it out to make sure it's legit


I hope its legit for your. Don't hear anyone talking of having that cut just would love to see it myself. You would have something a lot would kill to have lol. Good luck and vibes with that bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> I got the face off just need to flower it out to make sure it's legit


Well get that shit flowered so we can all see it's glory!


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I hope its legit for your. Don't hear anyone talking of having that cut just would love to see it myself. You would have something a lot would kill to have lol. Good luck and vibes with that bro


Thanks bro


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well get that shit flowered so we can all see it's glory!


Lol. Going to flower one or two in a couple weeks to confirm its legit before I dedicate a full light for it. Looks close to my fire. I'll take some pics to contribute instead of just enjoying everyone else's pics.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> I got the face off just need to flower it out to make sure it's legit


Hell yeah id love to see that myself ive seen on some forums and strain review sites people raving about it saying its one of the best og cuts out there in the flavor and potency department. Do u know if its the original face off from the 90s or is it a cut from a bx from archives? alot of archives seeds have got my interest peeked but havent pulled the trigger on any of them yet they all sound good in there own ways not to mention if they are what they say they are theyd be awesome for breeding


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah id love to see that myself ive seen on some forums and strain review sites people raving about it saying its one of the best og cuts out there in the flavor and potency department. Do u know if its the original face off from the 90s or is it a cut from a bx from archives? alot of archives seeds have got my interest peeked but havent pulled the trigger on any of them yet they all sound good in there own ways not to mention if they are what they say they are theyd be awesome for breeding


Have you ever had El Diablo OG? I've yet to flower her but I'm excited from what I've read. But how about some Tora Bora CBD cut while we're at it.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 23, 2015)

My good buddy just gifted me a legit headband and GDP cut. Let's see what I can do with them. He also gave me a candyland and sweet black angel clone (i know they aint clone onlys, but hey lets see what they do


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Have you ever had El Diablo OG? I've yet to flower her but I'm excited from what I've read. But how about some Tora Bora CBD cut while we're at it.....
> View attachment 3464662


Ran Diablo OG for about a year. You're gonna like it. Great yields of a spicy OG kush


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 23, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah id love to see that myself ive seen on some forums and strain review sites people raving about it saying its one of the best og cuts out there in the flavor and potency department. Do u know if its the original face off from the 90s or is it a cut from a bx from archives? alot of archives seeds have got my interest peeked but havent pulled the trigger on any of them yet they all sound good in there own ways not to mention if they are what they say they are theyd be awesome for breeding


It's supposely the cdub cut. I don't know if that is the same as docs that he is using in his crosses or not. I'll take pics of it tomorrow night.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My good buddy just gifted me a legit headband and GDP cut. Let's see what I can do with them. He also gave me a candyland and sweet black angel clone (i know they aint clone onlys, but hey lets see what they do


Double fucking like!!! Can't wait to see what you do with that headband, that shit sets my head into a tailspin.



Bob Zmuda said:


> Ran Diablo OG for about a year. You're gonna like it. Great yields of a spicy OG kush


Sweeet!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

SoCal Master Kush


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Have you ever had El Diablo OG? I've yet to flower her but I'm excited from what I've read. But how about some Tora Bora CBD cut while we're at it.....
> View attachment 3464662


Not much ive heard the name come up and they said it was "fire" wich realy doesnt explain much but im intrigued with a name like that it has to be "fire" i absolutely love ogs smoking them not so much growing them for the most part i grow outdoors and most ogs really dont really do to well outdoors compared to indoors except for purple alien og and alien og i ran those outdoors and they came out fire as fuckkkkkkkkkkk and yielded extremely well didnt really have to much of an og taste to them the purple alien reminded me kinda of pre 98 bubba it also only got little bits of purple on the leaves not on the buds and the alien og had hints of og but a musky earthy hashy almost afghani'ish dominated the taste and smell. The alien og had more purple then the purple alien og wich didnt really make sense but quality, quantity, and ease of growth makes these 2 highly recommendable and i wouldnt hesitate to run them again. That tora bora is sexy what kinda ratio you pullin off her?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Jul 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3465163


resin tacos !!! nom nom nom


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> resin tacos !!! nom nom nom


Here's the side top next to her....


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 23, 2015)

Face Off


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Face Off


I cant see your pic its X'd out


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Face off


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Fire


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Gelato


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Mendo breath


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Candyland


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Face off


Looks nice


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Gorilla glue # 4


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

God damn bro now you are just making me jealous.


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Group veg pics with mix strain


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> God damn bro now you are just making me jealous.


I've seen your work and I am the one that is jealous.


----------



## paindog (Jul 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Holy shit, my friend sent me this, should clear up some confusion about stories:
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/america-tonight/articles/2015/4/30/marijuana-breeding-pioneers.html


Great articl! Nice on!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> God damn bro now you are just making me jealous.


I second that !!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's some of my new girls.
DHN platinum og , Headband og , GDP and GSC Platinum cut.

And old keeper phenos from a friend of SSH and Lost coast og.


In the quarantine tent getting 3 weeks of azamax treatment. Learned my lesson From my mite outbreak.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 24, 2015)

Yea I'm jealous too lol hopefully a lot of us will be growing some of these soon. GG#4 will be stuck outside so we shall see some nice big buds on her


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 24, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Here's some of my new girls.
> DHN platinum og , Headband og , GDP and GSC Platinum cut.
> 
> And old keeper phenos from a friend of SSH and Lost coast og.
> ...


How hard you hit them with Azamax?


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 24, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Gelato


Is this the cut from Harborside? The Let's Grow Clone?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Watered down is good way to describe it. Easy to grow, but the bud is very average.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing their SFV Kush but now I'm wondering if that's bogus too. Have you tried that one from them?


Here's the forum gsc I grew from genotype


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 24, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Face off


Yo those leaves taco'ing is that from genetics cause that looks like how my fire ogs started looking before i realized i was infested with russet mites they started curling and tacoing like that then they started tacoing heavy as fuck


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Here's the forum gsc I grew from genotype



That looks very nice! Might grab that instead...


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 24, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> How hard you hit them with Azamax?


5ml to 2qt sprayer


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Here's some of my new girls.
> DHN platinum og , Headband og , GDP and GSC Platinum cut.
> 
> And old keeper phenos from a friend of SSH and Lost coast og.
> ...


Definitely want to try that headband


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I'm jealous too lol hopefully a lot of us will be growing some of these soon. GG#4 will be stuck outside so we shall see some nice big buds on her


my buddy says the glue outside go into beast mode so you should have a great harvest


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> Is this the cut from Harborside? The Let's Grow Clone?


Yes it is. It's probably an s1. You got any experience with them.


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yo those leaves taco'ing is that from genetics cause that looks like how my fire ogs started looking before i realized i was infested with russet mites they started curling and tacoing like that then they started tacoing heavy as fuck


Thanks for the heads up. This is my first time growing them do not sure what it is. They don't look fully happy though.


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm pretty excited about the mendo breath. They look like they are going to be a decent yielder from the way the nodes are closely spaced out


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Some glue.....
 
And some Heri Surfer


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Some glue.....
> View attachment 3465789
> And some Heri Surfer
> View attachment 3465809


You got your girls dialed. Tell me more about the heri surfer.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Clue. The clone only bag seed beast and there's nothing else like it. Gg4 x fire alien og. And no one can have it  87% thc. 87%cbd (that's a 1:1 ratio for the med patients curious) 900 zips a plant in 42 days of flower. I grew it in motor oil, but that's OK because it has a special filtering device built in to its zylom and phloem  

Disclaimer: most of this post is full of shit, but the clone only part is true because I am the only one that had this special lady 

Carry on my wayward sons


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Clue. The clone only bag seed beast and there's nothing else like it. Gg4 x fire alien og. And no one can have it  87% thc. 87%cbd (that's a 1:1 ratio for the med patients curious) 900 zips a plant in 42 days of flower. I grew it in motor oil, but that's OK because it has a special filtering device built in to its zylom and phloem
> 
> Disclaimer: most of this post is full of shit, but the clone only part is true because I am the only one that had this special lady
> 
> ...


Actually, that clue has whitefirealien in it, not FAK. Close but no cigar. You're slippin AP!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Clue. The clone only bag seed beast and there's nothing else like it. Gg4 x fire alien og. And no one can have it  87% thc. 87%cbd (that's a 1:1 ratio for the med patients curious) 900 zips a plant in 42 days of flower. I grew it in motor oil, but that's OK because it has a special filtering device built in to its zylom and phloem
> 
> Disclaimer: most of this post is full of shit, but the clone only part is true because I am the only one that had this special lady
> 
> ...


Whatever the parents is it looks fire!!! You can see the kush all in them nugs. Bet she has a smell to die for 



Aeroknow said:


> Actually, that clue has whitefirealien in it, not FAK. Close but no cigar. You're slippin AP!


Well if you wanna be technical aero it does have Fire Alien Kush in it cus the White Fire Alien's dad is FAK
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_Fire_Alien/OG_Raskal_Genetics/


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Whatever the parents is it looks fire!!! You can see the kush all in them nugs. Bet she has a smell to die for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know i know
I didn't want to just say "you forgot the white"


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 25, 2015)

Anyone in the san fran area?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Actually, that clue has whitefirealien in it, not FAK. Close but no cigar. You're slippin AP!


Man, it's so hard to remember the names anymore  lol its super sonic chroniccryptolite though!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Whatever the parents is it looks fire!!! You can see the kush all in them nugs. Bet she has a smell to die for /


Thanks bro, it smells so bad ass! So very kushy like lemon fuel but with undertones of the glues Cologne funk smell, i can't wait to run it again, she definitely made the keeper list


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Clue dried and cured and some of the most bad ass grass. I like it better than glue honestly. It has that awesome Kush flavor that can't be matched. A little bit of a pain to trim but I'm going to run it again to dial it in and see if I can't fix that issue. (this was grown poorly, my bad )


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Clue dried and cured and some of the most bad ass grass. I like it better than glue honestly. It has that awesome Kush flavor that can't be matched. A little bit of a pain to trim but I'm going to run it again to dial it in and see if I can't fix that issue. (this was grown poorly, my bad )
> 
> View attachment 3466659


Yea I think Glue is missing that kushy flavor a lil bit. I'm sure with that WFA that adds a nice flavor it's been missing. Looks like it kept some great traits from the GG#4 too. Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

If any of you live in an area where OG clones are not available and you want a nice rep in seed form I would suggest archive. So far the most accurate I've seen in seed form.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2015)

My Lee Roy has a nice OG funk to it as well. Has some nice colour for photo's too  It's not the most potent OG I've ever toked on, but it's only been run once hopefully the clones are even better 

I got some Area 51 Excalibur going should be some legit shit OG 18 X Stardawg. Just threw in a couple Alien StarDawg x Monster Cookies since my Grape Stomper OG ripped it's own head off coming out of the soil.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If any of you live in an area where OG clones are not available and you want a nice rep in seed form I would suggest archive. So far the most accurate I've seen in seed form.


Some Overflow @46 days believe me it has a superb nose....Kicking my ass for not growing Archive gear long time ago,one of my favorite seed runs ever,    every pheno (5) looks and smells killer..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If any of you live in an area where OG clones are not available and you want a nice rep in seed form I would suggest archive. So far the most accurate I've seen in seed form.


who the eff doesnt! good looking out,,,


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> who the eff doesnt! good looking out,,,


I haven't heard of archive seeds 

I'll check them out now though, I love og


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Need some opinions. 

Anyone hear of the glue dudding out? As in part or all of the plant growing completely shit garbage bud? I've read people having issues with it. I'm about to harvest some glue and there is about 10 branches out of the 150-200 branches that are dudded out. Could be my bad, I'm not sure.. A single branch on a plant is shit, no smell, trichs, nothing. Will go in the garbage. The rest is dank as fuck. Not sure what's going on but I don't want it to happen again. I've got glue clones that just rooted and are about ready to veg...

So that's the dilemma.. What are the chances these next cuts could do this dud crap? I don't want to waste time and money to find out they are going to dud out...

So should I just throw the clones away and just grow another strain or is there not much of a chance the dud could happen again? 

If I throw them out it'll set me back a couple weeks, but if I grow them and they dud out, then I'm set back months and fucked with electric costs ect.. 

Fuckkkkkkkk, I don't know what to do. I can take 10 clue cuts right now or wait 2 weeks until I go on vacation and pick up rooted sunset sherbet or Gelato clones.. 

Is Gelato and sunset sherbet better than glue?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry for the long post, but really going crazy thinking about this..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2015)

Been putting the greenhouse around the outdoor girls. I have cherry pie, sfv og, ak47, blue dream, and 4 gorilla glue #4 in the back. The little clone in the pot is a franks gift


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

You're lucky you got those cuts when ya did doc, it's looking like the ones I got now are tainted  going back through my grow logs of the first run with the new cuts (the ones u got) and then looking at the 2nd run with another batch of cuts I got from someone else, I think I nailed it with my concerns in the journal. Small leaves, slower growth ect. The cuts I just ran have dud branches and I could see it from the beginning, I knew something wasn't right  I have to throw this away, luckily it's only 150g wet but it still sucks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're lucky you got those cuts when ya did doc, it's looking like the ones I got now are tainted  going back through my grow logs of the first run with the new cuts and then looking at the 2nd run with another batch of cuts from someone else, I think I nailed it with my concerns in the journal. Small leaves, slower growth ect. The cuts I just ran have dud branches and I could see it from the beginning, I knew something wasn't right


Well the ones in the ground here came from @Grandpapy at the bbq. They were going to throw them away and I took them. I gave all but these 4 away. If it does well I will save you some cuts at the winter bbq. @papapayne has one in the greenhouse from your way


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

Right on bro, I wish I kept the originals I had but I think I gave em all away, I have 1 small mama now and I'm not positive if it's from the original one I was growing the first time or if it's from the 2nd batch I'm growing now :/ if it's from the 2nd batch I need to toss them out and not grow it again because there's something wrong with it. I'm just glad it wasn't the whole crop that dudded but I have no idea what the problem with the cuts are  wish I knew


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

These are on the same plant, it's so whacky

Dud branch 
 

Normal branch 
 


Anyone else have this problem? Some people think it's a sour dubb problem, some people broad mites venom.. Has anyone figured it out yet?


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 27, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Yes it is. It's probably an s1. You got any experience with them.


No. I was going to get a clone but let's grow seems shady to me. I called them but no answer.


----------



## locomota707 (Jul 27, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone in the san fran area?


In Vallejo.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Some Overflow @46 days believe me it has a superb nose....Kicking my ass for not growing Archive gear long time ago,one of my favorite seed runs ever,View attachment 3467137 View attachment 3467138 View attachment 3467139 View attachment 3467140 every pheno (5) looks and smells killer..


Them some nice plants,as I bump archive seeds back up in the popping list.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

not to bring up old shit ....so back when rare dankness first busted out any of you all read the threads on IC or BB between moonshine(raredank) and the docta(archive) .... the whole story would be good to know ... like giving some one cuttings is the seedbank not marketing .... it all marketing @Gbuddy is teaching me...


genuity said:


> Them some nice plants,as I bump archive seeds back up in the popping list.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're lucky you got those cuts when ya did doc, it's looking like the ones I got now are tainted  going back through my grow logs of the first run with the new cuts (the ones u got) and then looking at the 2nd run with another batch of cuts I got from someone else, I think I nailed it with my concerns in the journal. Small leaves, slower growth ect. The cuts I just ran have dud branches and I could see it from the beginning, I knew something wasn't right  I have to throw this away, luckily it's only 150g wet but it still sucks
> 
> View attachment 3467303


strains like this i belive need the "ed rosenthal treatment " cut the tops and give the lower axials their time in the "sun" the strain "flo" , sour d , ghost og , and hazes finish top to bottom and can be harvested as such if you have time.
apollo 13, JTR, SFV , blue dream... they seem to finish bottom to top and can be cut as a whole plant with less loss to the "hash bin" IMO, your results my vary according to side lighting variables...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not to bring up old shit ....so back when rare dankness first busted out any of you all read the threads on IC or BB between moonshine(raredank) and the docta(archive) .... the whole story would be good to know ... like giving some one cuttings is the seedbank not marketing .... it all marketing @Gbuddy is teaching me...


I like stories  

It truly is all marketing. Jesus some kid(pewdiepie) made 7 million dollars last year playing video games on Youtube because he knew how to market himself. The world revolves around it.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 27, 2015)

DUDS = STEM NEMATODES

chitosan oligosaccharide lactate will save them


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2015)

I


oswizzle said:


> DUDS = STEM NEMATODES
> 
> chitosan oligosaccharide lactate will save them


I hope that's what it turns out to be.
That shit keeps popping up on me, and my friends ever since some fucked up bluedream cuts from harborside oakland about 7 or so yrs ago.
Please be it.


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 27, 2015)

locomota707 said:


> No. I was going to get a clone but let's grow seems shady to me. I called them but no answer.


I'll do some follow up pics as they progress.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> strains like this i belive need the "ed rosenthal treatment " cut the tops and give the lower axials their time in the "sun" the strain "flo" , sour d , ghost og , and hazes finish top to bottom and can be harvested as such if you have time.
> apollo 13, JTR, SFV , blue dream... they seem to finish bottom to top and can be cut as a whole plant with less loss to the "hash bin" IMO, your results my vary according to side lighting variables...


I wish it was that easy  but I have no side branches, all branches are tops directly under 1000w, the duds and regular branches side by side, even on same plant. It's a head scratcher moment because I've never had it happen 



oswizzle said:


> DUDS = STEM NEMATODES
> 
> chitosan oligosaccharide lactate will save them


Wtf is a stem nematode? Man, I thought I heard it all until I moved to ca. Wtf kind of bugs are here Holy shit 
How would I spot and eradicate stem nematodes?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 27, 2015)

every nug iv grown has been dank from the glue. people cant get enough!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> every nug iv grown has been dank from the glue. people cant get enough!


It's dank for sure! My first cuts were great (even though I didn't get to finish flowering them), the second batch is great too except for the few dud branches  I've never had bugs, well thrips once and mites once Ike 7 years ago. I didn't know duds and crazy bugs existed until I moved, what a trip!


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I like stories
> 
> It truly is all marketing. Jesus some kid(pewdiepie) made 7 million dollars last year playing video games on Youtube because he knew how to market himself. The world revolves around it.


Pretty crazy, shows how wealth distribution is just all over the place. 7 million to be a video game personality for lack of a better term, dudes need to get paid that much to build some roads we might actually have some progress instead of just 5 dudes watching one in a hole lololol.

I digress


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's dank for sure! My first cuts were great (even though I didn't get to finish flowering them), the second batch is great too except for the few dud branches  I've never had bugs, well thrips once and mites once Ike 7 years ago. I didn't know duds and crazy bugs existed until I moved, what a trip!


I honestly have a feeling the super bugs have evolved from the use of such toxic chemicals. It is mother natures way of saying fuck you to everyone who used the harsh shit but now if any of us get it I would think the whole crop might have to go.

Last year on the mountain there were many outdoor crops that had weird issues going on and they had nothing to do with nutrients, it was some scary shit I stayed far far away from plants outside my chamber.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2015)

Ready to explode with growth
 
She has mucho rootstock,and is ready fir the big light

The hells clone is still growing roots,these sfv og is growing strong under 24hr t5 lighting


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

There has been a lot of talk about duds and stuff happening on a lot of boards. There was talk of this happening with the SourDubb and some others too. Everything that was being run had this happen. I've never heard or seen this before until recently when doing some research on strains. It seems like its surrounding the lineage and parents of GG#4. Weird shit fareal but I saw where some people said they wont even touch SourDubb anymore cus if the dud stuff happening every time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I honestly have a feeling the super bugs have evolved from the use of such toxic chemicals. It is mother natures way of saying fuck you to everyone who used the harsh shit but now if any of us get it I would think the whole crop might have to go.
> 
> Last year on the mountain there were many outdoor crops that had weird issues going on and they had nothing to do with nutrients, it was some scary shit I stayed far far away from plants outside my chamber.


Totally makes sense, I've never used pesticides other than an occasional neem on my outdoor crops back east. Never really got mites or anything back home, slugs were the most trouble. 

In cali it's different, I haven't had much trouble with bugs yet, just gnats here and there, but now hearing about bugs you can't see and bugs inside the stem, this is a new ball game, it's tripping me out lol. These dud branches were maybe 5% of the crop so not a big deal, but if it is a bug of some sort, it could be big trouble next grow and I don't think I want to risk it  I'm on the edge of scrapping the gg4 and just doing something else


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 27, 2015)

The dud thing used to be a lot more common with california dispensary clones. First people thought it was tmv and then broadmites,which are both real things but much more rare than people think.

Dudding is somewhat mysterious but I noticed it happens most readily from clones that were taken from rootbound mother plants, plants that were under t5s too long,plants that were on 24/0 for their whole life and plants that dont ever get thinned out to provide thicker shoots to grow (tons of toothpick cuttings per round).

Dudded clones are not worth using,they always turn out spindly growth with small leaves and preflowers on every node in veg and fluffy no frost/smell buds in flower. If its a strain you wanna keep sometimes you can bring it back by growing out a healthy mother patiently with lower ppm nutes and not too close HID at first. Also using some of the things that stimulate a plants immune system like chitin and aspirin works (1 uncoated aspirin per gallon of water).

Progressive Options in LA is the worst for duds, half their strains do it it seems like (including sour dubb/power and half their OGs)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> The dud thing used to be a lot more common with california dispensary clones. First people thought it was tmv and then broadmites,which are both real things but much more rare than people think.
> 
> Dudding is somewhat mysterious but I noticed it happens most readily from clones that were taken from rootbound mother plants, plants that were under t5s too long,plants that were on 24/0 for their whole life and plants that dont ever get thinned out to provide thicker shoots to grow (tons of toothpick cuttings per round).
> 
> ...


See it seems like there's something in the SourDubb that's carrying this through. SinCity used the Power(SourDubb x Master Kush) cut to make Blue Power but I haven't seen any duds in the crosses I've grown of Blue Power. Growing Blue Power now so we shall see if something like this happens but I doubt it I haven't heard of it before


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

Great info dudes. 

I've grown so many plants it's mind boggling. This is the first time it's happened and what's wierd is when I first got fresh new cuts of the gg4 last year, the first run went flawless. Beautiful plants. This run I knew something was wierd from the get go. Just didn't look right at all. I don't wanna sound like I have a big head or anything, but I can grow weed so I knew it couldn't be anything I was doing, yet I still tried fixing the issue, nothing worked haha. At least now I know this dud thing is real, I was beginning to doubt myself


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh, I have a 300x microscope, it's shitty but it works, I'll break open some dud stems after I'm done trimming and see if I can find nematodes


----------



## kgp (Jul 27, 2015)

I've had several duds from glue cuts. That's why it's important to keep a healthy mother around. You can tell the difference between a dud and a healthy clone like night and day. I don't recall that happening with other strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've had several duds from glue cuts. That's why it's important to keep a healthy mother around. You can tell the difference between a dud and a healthy clone like night and day. I don't recall that happening with other strains.


Josey and the Glue Crew they all said the SourDubb was famous for it and Josey said he would never ever ever grow it again because of it duding out on him everytime no matter what. People are growing healthy plants of SourDubb now and no duding so like you said it the cut that carry it. A healthy cut wont do this. I wouldn't know what a dud cut looks like lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2015)

Like I said in this thread, and In a few other threads in the last couple years I've been on this board, this shit is driving me nuts, i've been dealing with it for YEARS.
No one knew shit. There was zero chatter about it online. ZERO!
I got home today and started googling it. And wow! Starting around last year it seems, more and more people are finally discussing their experience with this fucked up shit called DUD.
I got some reading to do. Hopefully someone figured it out by now.
A few of the strains that turned dud on me over the years:
Bluedream cuts from Harborside Oakland(dudd from the get go). Deadhead OG from HarborsideOak(after a year or two). One of our keeper wifi's(after about 2.5 yrs from seed). And now this GG4 is starting I picked up this gg4 from Elemental Wellness in San Jose last year, around world series time. Healthy as shit up until a couple months ago.

I grow allot of strains. I'm constantly stressing out that this shit will pop up again and take out a strain I love. Fucking shit sucks bad. At least there's some chatter about it now

Oh yeah, I've been growing indoor more than 20 yrs, and it was with club clones that I first saw this. I'm pretty sure it first started for me with the BD clones years back. I think.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Like I said in this thread, and In a few other threads in the last couple years I've been on this board, this shit is driving me nuts, i've been dealing with it for YEARS.
> No one knew shit. There was zero chatter about it online. ZERO!
> I got home today and started googling it. And wow! Starting around last year it seems, more and more people are finally discussing their experience with this fucked up shit called DUD.
> I got some reading to do. Hopefully someone figured it out by now.
> ...


If I wasn't researching strains I would've never known what a dud is. Was checking that SourDubb out and many of the people who grow it including the person who found it went through the same problem. They all were saying that they didn't know what caused it. I don't know what would cause that to be honest. Somebody posted it was stem nematodes here but none of those people reported that so this is a mystery to me. Whatever you find out let me know


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

oswizzle said:


> DUDS = STEM NEMATODES
> 
> chitosan oligosaccharide lactate will save them


this is what MIGHT be the cause . and the answer LOOK up chitosan oligosaccharide lactate. and you foliar with it . i bought big time extrminator enzyme and thats whats in it . i was tild use it AFTER week 4 flower and in veg , before week 4 it promotes early ripening (sencenence)
i found stem gall mites on my cut of blue dream 3 years ago an it was a BITCH to get rid of them but stem nemetoads really HARD to see...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info yall, hopefully me and aero can get it sorted out. It sucks having to throw away bud heavy buds because they smell like wheat lol

The dud thing is so noticeable that my gf was in my flower room last night and she says "ew wtf are those buds, you gonna throw that out or something" lmao she said she only noticed because there was literally no resin


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2015)

@AlphaPhase 
Yeah, conclusion to that thread on thcfarmer was indeed stem nematodes. 
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/dudded-stunted-and-runted-plants.63709/page-25
Good night


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuckin a man, do they spread? Will they spread to the gdp u use put in flower? What do I doooooo?! See ya tomorrow mang


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone get clones from Harborside Oakland or san jose recently? 
What do u think about their clones?


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Sfv og getting her stride going....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

o


genuity said:


> View attachment 3468915
> Sfv og getting her stride going....


ohh nice just about to start popping 5 fingers  sfv loves the grokashi top dress or tea
are you ready for flavor country.... probiotic SFV yummmmm better go pack some up nowish


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> o
> 
> ohh nice just about to start popping 5 fingers  sfv loves the grokashi top dress or tea
> are you ready for flavor country.... probiotic SFV yummmmm better go pack some up nowish


SFV may be my favorite OG. I can't get enough of the taste!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> SFV may be my favorite OG. I can't get enough of the taste!


i smoked some ghost og instead the sfv is kinda couch locky in the afternoon... lemons and kushpine yup yup


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn,i can not wait to finally smoke some true nugs of og......

How long you guys let them run for?

Hells og 
Slow grower under 24 hrs lighting,now under 18hrs


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn,i can not wait to finally smoke some true nugs of og......
> 
> How long you guys let them run for?
> 
> ...


Pretty soon you'll have something like this to look at


----------



## amgprb (Jul 29, 2015)

Oooohhhh mah gawd..... Sooooo jealous, i need some real-deal OG in my life!!!! Had SFV in my life for all of 2 weeks, cut didnt root - poooofff- just like that... She was gone


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone get clones from Harborside Oakland or san jose recently?
> What do u think about their clones?


They are OK. It's better to not go by the dispensary you get it from but go with a reputable clone vendor of that dispensary like dhn or midnight farms ect


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Had SFV in my life for all of 2 weeks, cut didnt root - poooofff- just like that... She was gone


In loving memory of your SFV OG...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn,i can not wait to finally smoke some true nugs of og......
> 
> How long you guys let them run for?
> 
> ...


Def 70+ days. Usually 72 ish.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 29, 2015)

I think the GGG Ad Hoc (ghost x joseph) is gonna be tasty. Gonna pop them in a week or so.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2015)

I should've already had that SFV OG but hopefully she'll be coming my way soon. I need some OG in my life 

Gen she's taking off for you. I cant wait to see what you do with all the cuts you have. Making me jelly lol


----------



## amgprb (Jul 29, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> In loving memory of your SFV OG...


I lol'd.... Thank u!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I lol'd.... Thank u!


You're very welcome, sir. Glad I could give you a chuckle.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn,i can not wait to finally smoke some true nugs of og......
> 
> How long you guys let them run for?
> 
> ...


hells =55-65 days
ghost=60-77
sfv=60-77
blue dream=55-110! 65 days best iimo
sour=65-120!days 77 days best
lots of windows in there for a harvest but peak for me is in the middle . but peak THC in lab tests is proving to be around 60 days...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> hells =55-65 days
> ghost=60-77
> sfv=60-77
> blue dream=55-110! 65 days best iimo
> ...


I usually take right around 63 days, sometimes longer. Depends on how busy I am really.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

I do like the 10 week mark,but have taken down at 65 days....nice

Thanks.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> I do like the 10 week mark,but have taken down at 65 days....nice
> 
> Thanks.


sour d MUST be tried at 77 days even if you chop tops first... the 77 day smell and mature flavor is what it is ment to be IMHO... LOVE it .... true top shelf worth every bit of 15$ a gram... lol... patience is key with her cuz she looks done at 50


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2015)

@genuity Tora Bora, that is all.....


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 30, 2015)

awesome buds giggles!

looking great  frosty healthy all around goodies

and what's up clone only?? sorry I've been very busy been trying to swing in and keep up with you guys, lot of work at the house, in the garden, doctor's appointments and all

but last week i went to all star clones grabbed up

2 Mendo Breath F2
2 Key Lime Pie
1 Candyland (it was the last cut of this strain he had, good timing for me)
2 Ken's GDP
2 Suzy Q(high CBD 50:1)[super excited, this tests higher than ac/dc]
1 Shark Shock(white widow x skunk #1)[grabbed this cut last second once he told me its lineage, also it is said to finish in 7 weeks, let's see i won't chop her till she is ready]

so these with my ghost og x NBK cross i have are all under my four foot t5 in my closet
brings my plant count to 11, i believe here in CA i can have 6 mature girls or 12 little ones so i think I'm within reasonable limits lol

that hasn't stopped me before from doing what i love but i like the added peace of mind being in compliance if i can be

all in solo cups, were in a soil mix i made a little while ago
they might go into 1 gallons this week let's see how they grow  

all look good and have been topped once, except the ghost cross has been topped twice

except the Ken's GDP seems like it would like a lighter soil mix lighter on N and everything overall , and potentially i didn't add enough lime to keep pH perfectly in check, or the GDP is just a bit sensitive

the rest of the cuts look perfect and the GDP is even starting to take off, just was slow at first adapting , also the Candyland has the slowest growth of all

but had the smallest roots, branching, and tops of all the cuts i grabbed, so i believe she is about to take off nicely she is probably just establishing herself 

i saw also all star posted a picture on Instagram of a sour tangie mom, saying coming soon plus he now and then grabs some of Kushman's gear i would love any cough crosses or stardawg, etc

well enough rambling lol that's how i know i am rather baked

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sfv og loving the heat
 Cherry pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sfv og loving the heat
> View attachment 3469824 Cherry pie
> View attachment 3469825


Killin it bro!!! So lush green and healthy. Just wait till they start swelling and stinking up the place gonna feel like paradise in the garden  How many more weeks of veg where you at?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @genuity Tora Bora, that is all.....
> View attachment 3469404


You're still here huh?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @genuity Tora Bora, that is all.....
> View attachment 3469404





Aeroknow said:


> You're still here huh?


i was thinking the same thing. no dbags wanted here. i would find a new hobby ass hole


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 30, 2015)

^^For realllllll


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Thanks for the heads up. This is my first time growing them do not sure what it is. They don't look fully happy though.


No problem wasnt trying to come off as a dick just trying to help a brotha out im still dealing with a russet mite infestation i might have to destroy everything and start from scratch as far as my genetics go got them from key lime pies that came from harborside i have them on my outdoor too but ive been spraying avid hasnt killed them all yet but definitely decreases there numbers big time but wont be able to spray anymore after tomorrow im already starting to stack and you gotta give that stuff at least 60 days to get out of your plants system wouldn't want to see a gorgeous collection that you've got have to go through the bullshit mine have


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2015)

Soupsah said:


> Thanks for the heads up. This is my first time growing them do not sure what it is. They don't look fully happy though.


They like to go for the inner newer growth you can only see them with a scope and if you can notice damage theres in infestation FUCK RUSSET MITES!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sfv og loving the heat
> View attachment 3469824 Cherry pie
> View attachment 3469825


Very nice , always wanted to grow outside , instead


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 31, 2015)

My new strain , lol. Very pretty.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> I do like the 10 week mark,but have taken down at 65 days....nice
> 
> Thanks.


blue dream & escd are 10 weeks always.
the real cuts not knock offs.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

always haha too funny ummm no they are not. what state you in professor kind? ... after years with the cuts 11 weeks is pretty much accepted for the sour d its hard to go that long cuz she throws nanners from the crown a little bit after 10 weeks and the blue dream is a 8 weeker if you wan sativa effects....


professor KIND said:


> blue dream & escd are 10 weeks always.
> the real cuts not knock offs.


here is a thread from 2008 about it ...lol
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/sour-diesel-11-weeks.3881/


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> always haha too funny ummm no they are not. what state you in professor kind? ... after years with the cuts 11 weeks is pretty much accepted for the sour d its hard to go that long cuz she throws nanners from the crown a little bit after 10 weeks and the blue dream is a 8 weeker if you wan sativa effects....
> 
> 
> here is a thread from 2008 about it ...lol
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/sour-diesel-11-weeks.3881/


bro that thread says nothing.
its not even from anybody reputable.

blue dream , santa cruz cut which i have still to this day, is always 10 weeks.... you couldnt have the real cut. there are too many knock offs. the early finishing cuts are all knock offs. remakes so to speak. & if you got it from seed like HSO ... also a not the cut.

sour d... grew that for 6 years. on a two strain rotation with afghan kush.

im east coast. area very popular for ecsd.
like real real real popular... big city usa i live.

& no way rez has anything to do with the name.
laughable.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> always haha too funny ummm no they are not. what state you in professor kind? ... after years with the cuts 11 weeks is pretty much accepted for the sour d its hard to go that long cuz she throws nanners from the crown a little bit after 10 weeks and the blue dream is a 8 weeker if you wan sativa effects....
> 
> 
> here is a thread from 2008 about it ...lol
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/sour-diesel-11-weeks.3881/


I second that shit i even took my sours to 12 weeks she did throw a nanner or 2 but with my experiences with her the longer you let sour d go the more skunk shines through and less sour citrus. The high is way more mellow and relaxing then energetic and up beat if your patient and take her to 11-12 weeks. Also my blue dreams(legit clone only cut) are ready by 8- 9 weeks and i harvest when trichs are looking nice and ripe through the scope. Ive ran bd for a couple years now and everyone i know does at least a couple of them out here in nor cal


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Dream/Clone_Only_Strains/

guess who's photo put up the only two photos? 
ahem.

the text was there ages ago.



Nate Dogg said:


> I second that shit i even took my sours to 12 weeks she did throw a nanner or 2 but with my experiences with her the longer you let sour d go the more skunk shines through and less sour citrus. The high is way more mellow and relaxing then energetic and up beat if your patient and take her to 11-12 weeks. Also my blue dreams(legit clone only cut) are ready by 8- 9 weeks and i harvest when trichs are looking nice and ripe through the scope. Ive ran bd for a couple years now and everyone i know does at least a couple of them out here in nor cal


you cant really say in one part of your argument i have the "clone only" it goes 11 to 12... which is 1 or 2 weeks after the ten week period & you recognizing it went too long ...even shot out a few dicks. then you say blue dream has a few cuts & some of them go 8 to 9. 

a clone only has a specific flowering time vs what you let it go.
a clone only doesnt have a few different cuts floating around.
okay. unless they're acclimatized in a totally diff. environ.

i got my cut years ago from a homie in morro bay which is kinda close to santa cruz where BD is from.

no worries. just saying.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sour_Diesel_IBL/Reservoir_Seeds

and here's douchebags own strain... dont forget he created everything in a mercedes like grow facility. chrip.chrip. you mean a closet?

note its an IBL... in breed back crossed line.

meaning. douche had ECSD as a mom.
meaning. he outcrossed. & x'd back to the mom.

from douche bags key board mouth :

and please tell me what is a 2.5x back cross?

"The second Sour Diesel backcross. The males used (seven) insure diversity in the BX,they were chosen for their traits that best resembled their Sour Diesel Clone Mother. Sour Diesel rightly deserves its' Premiere Reputation as some of the World's Finest herb, grow it yourself and see why! Flowering: 80 days; Yield: 800+ grams per KW."


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

just sayin.

BD , _santa cruz cut , 70 days_

_ 

_


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

^ not done ...though my lungs say different !


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Dream/Clone_Only_Strains/
> 
> guess who's photo put up the only two photos?
> ahem.
> ...


Actually my sd shot nanners because light was getting into my grow tent and where did i say anything about there being different cuts of blue dream i said i ran blue dream the legit cut for a couple years as have all my friends theres the s1 cuts going around, the origina, and probably even some fakes so there is different cuts going round


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

& please dont say deep chunk is the dankest ever.
that guy shudda got banned for "ridiculousness".

ask arjan what's the dankest ever.
lol ! not a guy from riu.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

im playing.
this thread is great.
you guys rock... especially the core group.

snark.snark.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

i had ran the reservoir sour diesel and wasn't too impressed , 
smell wasn't like the diesel i remember and it didn't have the full heady punch but 
i was much less experienced as now and could've not given her all she needed being new to indoor and clones at the time 

me and my buddy ran a clone only sour diesel supposedly according to the guy who gave it to us and it hit the nail on the head as far as growth structure and rate, smell, flavor, potency all like the old sour diesel i remember from my early days smoking 

lanky almost like an og, very frosty, nice conical nugs swollen to all hell that the bend branches, staking her up or scrog would be beneficial, and impossible to hide the smell even with a carbon filter the side of my house was stinky i got woken up from the skunky smell some nights as my room i sleep in is above the grow area lol 

i took her to about 10 weeks and was very happy with the results, 
i remember that as one of my first more successful grows  

love sour diesel hope i run into a good representation of her again now that i am more experienced and have gone all organic  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening RIU friends !


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 31, 2015)

Check out Karma genetics Headbanger. It's a headband that leans heavy on the sour d side. Some killer smoke!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Check out Karma genetics Headbanger. It's a headband that leans heavy on the sour d side. Some killer smoke!
> 
> View attachment 3470347


wow that looks a lot like some diesel I've had in the past  

definitely gonna look into that and the name is chill too headbanger lol 

miss that signature taste and heady stone nothing else like it 
plus it was one of the first couple strains i smoked as well 

alongside green crack, and orange krush  

good times those were, nearly a decade ago haha 

and after growing it too 
diesel has won a place in my book without a doubt 
she's a special strain for sure 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening everyone!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> just sayin.
> 
> BD , _santa cruz cut , 70 days_
> 
> ...


bwahhhhhh thats not blue DREAM hhahhahahahahhahaha if it is it acclamated to grow all fucked up.... lemme dig up some of the cut i run (djj's i think)
lemme see your ESCD....please


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> & please dont say deep chunk is the dankest ever.
> that guy shudda got banned for "ridiculousness".
> 
> ask arjan what's the dankest ever.
> lol ! not a guy from riu.


you ever smoked or seen tom hillls "deep chunk"??? some of the frostiest IBL i have EVER SEEN
i am losing respect for you with every post ....


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL.

ur respekt?
now thats laughable.

why would i need your respect?

fake dream according to mr j. dank.

now thats funny.

lemme see ur frostest IBL eva.
please , [email protected] tom hill.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

damn, a long time respected member lied to me about a cut i grew "en mass".
now thats loosing respect. that life-long cali bro growing dank by the 3 car garage full.
that fraud !

not even possible.

ur just looking to troll it like an expert. i watch your comments on the board.
parting shot , as i leave you to rummage through ancient grainy photos.

lemme see ur ESCD?
lemme see anything. especially dem frosty IBLs.


esko's blue chem

dear e$ko , you faked me on those beans !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> You're still here huh?





Dr.D81 said:


> i was thinking the same thing. no dbags wanted here. i would find a new hobby ass hole





AlphaPhase said:


> ^^For realllllll


wtf??


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> wtf??


PMed you


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> damn, a long time respected member lied to me about a cut i grew "en mass".
> now thats loosing respect. that life-long cali bro growing dank by the 3 car garage full.
> that fraud !
> 
> ...


http://rollitup.org/t/pheno-hunting-for-this-season.861527/page-3#post-11565278 -------my spot

you clicked here yet ??
or here http://rollitup.org/t/sungrown-hazes.844213/
or here
http://rollitup.org/t/hoopty-house-2013.707274/
or here
http://rollitup.org/t/my-little-grow-thread.466704/

i have 1000 posts not counted on my regester . i contribute to this place alot without trolling. iwant the truth out there . i LOVE a good debate and my mind can be changed .... i am wrong alot but the few things i know about are sour d and greenhouses...here is a pic of my sour d cut ....just so you know




or some ghost's og at 70 days ...lolcuz i love this shit and its too hot to work in the ghouse




http://rollitup.org/attachments/verticulture-055-jpg.1903528/
are you saying you got your cut from esko??? too funny ... i will ask him ...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> bwahhhhhh thats not blue DREAM hhahhahahahahhahaha if it is it acclamated to grow all fucked up.... lemme dig up some of the cut i run (djj's i think)
> lemme see your ESCD....please


how could i get a cut from e$ko?

^ & that quote doesnt seem like good debate.

when you mention me to e$ko, ask him about those chem d beans i sent him.

& tell dude i said whats up.

e$ko's, pink cheese , only two of us in the USA have it
me & one person i blessed with the cut.
& go ahead , ask him.

and ask him about that red fruit heri x shoreline project.
we traded too many beans. dude has a 16cu ft fridge full.
got those red fruit heri in a trade made from a dude on RIU. 

& lemme say, my huston buddy on RIU, he's a fake too.

~gud


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> how could i get a cut from e$ko?
> 
> ^ & that quote doesnt seem like good debate.
> 
> ...


woah sounds like you got a good buddy there. kind nugs too . here is some deep chunk IBL for y'all thought we should see what my buddy mr hill is up too. .View attachment 3470381photo credit to tom hill. wish i new ya ...lolz


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sfv og loving the heat
> View attachment 3469824 Cherry pie
> View attachment 3469825


Nice! looking sexy man i LOVE me some cherry pie right before bed. i got one pheno of golden lemons(Lemon Skunk x Jew Gold) from dna grow your own and its growing just like sfv super tall and lanky shes at least 8ft tall and shes just starting to flower so i feel like shes gunna stretch heavy. also inpregnated my Cherry Pie with a PlushCheese stud and got 12 healthy beans(pictured below) out of her so far wich im super fucking excited for its my first successful breeding project also inpregnated my Key Lime Pie and some others but thats for a different thread


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Check out Karma genetics Headbanger. It's a headband that leans heavy on the sour d side. Some killer smoke!
> 
> View attachment 3470347


Damn that ish looks amazing! How was the potency just from looks she looks like an A++ in the potency department? Did you have to support her alot and does she stretch like good ol sour d? That pic had me salivating i ABSOLUTELY LOVE Diesels, OGs, and Chems basically anything from the Chem family


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Heres some Guerilla Glue#4 indoor and some Guerilla Grape indoor used a gorilla grow tent with 2 600w gavitas using earth juices line of nutrients Guerilla Glue was an awesome producer of top notch A++ nugs that had a sweet, earthy, chocolatey, diesel fuel, and dead chemmy rotten skunk phunk with slight hints of sour citrus. Not to mention one of the most potent strains ive grown personally testing over 22% indoors both runs and testing at 18% in the Greenhouse. The gorilla grape was an awesome producer for literally throwing it into flower soon as she got adjusted to being transplanted(3-4) days max wanted to get at least one run of her before i mothered her out being that i seen and heard amazing results from other people and bought some fire indoor of it myself. Like i said earlier shes a really good producer of top notch gorgeous purple buds. Like most purple strains wasnt really that potent tested at 17% but appearance, fragrance, and taste make up for the lack of potency big time. Tastes almost like a grape pixie stix(strong artificial candy grape) and grape jelly with hints of pine, musky skunk, and hash. A purple lovers dream super sweet candy grape taste and smell thats very intoxicating and bag appeal out the ying yang. Grows and yields very similar to green crack but produces bigger nugs that arent as round as GC


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Heres the gorilla grape(1st pic) a couple days before she got the chop. Heres a comparison of how much faster she grows then her momma(PU). she outgrew her (the Purple Urkle in 2nd pic)and she had between 2-3 weeks of veg


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Heres the gorilla grape(1st pic) a couple days before she got the chop. Heres a comparison of how much faster she grows then her momma(PU) she outgrew her and the Purple Urkle(2nd pic) had between 2-3 weeks of veg


That color!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> That color!


I was really surprised with the PU it got really cold one night and i went in to water her in the morning and she went from really dark forest green to jet black/purple over night it was awesome never seen anything like it on the other hand the Gorilla Grapes nugs were coming in Purple from the beginning but was only light streeks of purple then progressively got more purple every night. Heres some more purp for all those purp lovers out there this is MO Purple Diesel all the nugs formed straight purple from the get go all the way through and the leaves for the most part stayed green damn i love all the different colors of cannabis i love the place i call home


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow that looks a lot like some diesel I've had in the past
> 
> definitely gonna look into that and the name is chill too headbanger lol
> 
> ...


Speaking of orange krush have you heard of big momma the only thing i can find out is its either og or master kush x orange krush my friend got it from one of the dispensaries around me it would be bad ass if its og x OK but it looks like its got alot of afghani traits in the leaves, stalks, and grow pattern. Wouldnt be mad either love the taste of ogs and love the efeects of indicas


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Speaking of orange krush have you heard of big momma the only thing i can find out is its either og or master kush x orange krush my friend got it from one of the dispensaries around me it would be bad ass if its og x OK but it looks like its got alot of afghani traits in the leaves, stalks, and grow pattern. Wouldnt be mad either love the taste of ogs and love the efeects of indicas


I haven't heard of big momma at all man but with that lineage I'm sure it won't disappoint you I haven't had smoke that great in years 

really miss the old orange krush, green crack, sour d, Alaskan thunderfuck, strawberry cough man 

feels like a flashback remembering some of these man

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> awesome buds giggles!
> 
> looking great  frosty healthy all around goodies
> 
> ...


Thats one hell of a line up you got there all yall talking about the mendo breathe got me jealous i definitely wanna get that soon your gunna LOVE the KLP my friend did them last year got in a lil over a month late (mid july) and still pulled 5 lbs of 2 im doing 15 in my outdoor this year and just harvested the greenhouse that had one in it (my mother due to russet mites keep coming back)granted she got used for a breeding project but the nugs are still amazingly rock hard and fragrant straight key lime custard and cookie dough god its absolutely amazing best yielding and fastest vegging and better growing cookie/pie cut available to man imo the candyland is another one of my favorites structure just like platinum but faster, a tad better yielding, more vigour, also a little bit more purple wich makes it really appealing i got mine from king klones and they use p2ps candyland wich is the same but might be a dif pheno then yours either way your gunna love it and i suggest you take a few clones off em before you flower them out. KLP doesnt need much topping id suggest LST'ing her or scrog her and she doesnt need much pruning at all. all the nugs all the way down the stock will produce rock hard lil pop corn nugs. For the Candyland due to her platinum cookies mother and most likely you have a plat. Cookies dom pheno LST'ing can increase the yield dramatically


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

i was very happy to grab the Mendo Breath, KLP, Ken's GDP, and the Candyland 

shark shock and Suzy Q are new to me but everything I've gotten from all star clones has been killer amazing 

I've been in need of high CBD meds so the Suzy should take care of me with that 50:1 ratio  

and the shark shock sounds amazing white widow and skunk #1 

he gave me a forum cookie last year that knocked my socks off compared to all the cookies in the dispensaries down here i was very satisfied

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening RIU green thumbs!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well heres some old school bud porn(Strawberry Cough then Green Crack) for ya i apologize for the horrible quality of pictures but my cameras horrible and were getting smoked out from a fire thats really close to my other spot i just pray it doesnt hit my spot or anyones spot for that matter i hope everyone gets out of there safely god bless firefighters every single one of them


beautiful man, i am genuinely jealous haha one day ill be able to grow outdoor 
without worries of peering eyes in my current location i have to grow indoor or not at all so I'll settle haha 

and with the fire best of luck to you brother 
sad to have people's hard work, medicine and homes get threaten by a fire


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> beautiful man, i am genuinely jealous haha one day ill be able to grow outdoor
> without worries of peering eyes in my current location i have to grow indoor or not at all so I'll settle haha
> 
> and with the fire best of luck to you brother
> sad to have people's hard work, medicine and homes get threaten by a fire


I cant take credit for those their a friend of mine im chillin with we just thought youd appreciate seeing some good bud porn of the old school strains that are still better then some of these newer strains imo


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> beautiful man, i am genuinely jealous haha one day ill be able to grow outdoor
> without worries of peering eyes in my current location i have to grow indoor or not at all so I'll settle haha
> 
> and with the fire best of luck to you brother
> sad to have people's hard work, medicine and homes get threaten by a fire


Thank you for your condolences man i appreciate it. Id literally cry to see all that hard work burned up in smoke that isnt medicating someone. All those monster Key Lime Pies, Blue Dreams, Green Cracks, and a bunch of other strains we only have 1 of. I hope my partner gets out of there safely she's got a ride but damn i hope theyre not blocked in


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> I cant take credit for those their a friend of mine im chillin with we just thought youd appreciate seeing some good bud porn of the old school strains that are still better then some of these newer strains imo


definitely man , some times i walk in a dispensary these days and it's like i have to decide what to settle on, hard to find meds that help me as much as I've found from friends 

the old school genetics often don't get the credit they deserve without them , a lot of new stuff wouldn't be around or been thought of to cross 



Nate Dogg said:


> Thank you for your condolences man i appreciate it. Id literally cry to see all that hard work burned up in smoke that isnt medicating someone. All those monster Key Lime Pies, Blue Dreams, Green Cracks, and a bunch of other strains we only have 1 of. I hope my partner gets out of there safely she's got a ride but damn i hope theyre not blocked in


That is scary, i really hope they are safe, you guys will be in my prayers brother


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> definitely man , some times i walk in a dispensary these days and it's like i have to decide what to settle on, hard to find meds that help me as much as I've found from friends
> 
> the old school genetics often don't get the credit they deserve without them , a lot of new stuff wouldn't be around or been thought of to cross
> 
> ...


Thanks man NorCal needs it theres been 40 reported fired and probably more that hasnt been reported. There was 400+ lighting strikes and it only sprinkled im pretty sure we all know how dry NorCal is just a tinderbox waiting for a match plus 100+ degrees pretty consistently throughout the year hasnt helped at all. One thing is we got some of the best firefighters in the nation so i have faith they'll get the job done and get them all put out god bless em all .i cant even stand the heat just standing outside in the shade with no shirt on let alone have full gear on fighting a fire in the sun theyre some real life heroes


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> They like to go for the inner newer growth you can only see them with a scope and if you can notice damage theres in infestation FUCK RUSSET MITES!


Got my eyes peel.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thanks man NorCal needs it theres been 40 reported fired and probably more that hasnt been reported. There was 400+ lighting strikes and it only sprinkled im pretty sure we all know how dry NorCal is just a tinderbox waiting for a match plus 100+ degrees pretty consistently throughout the year hasnt helped at all. One thing is we got some of the best firefighters in the nation so i have faith they'll get the job done and get them all put out god bless em all .i cant even stand the heat just standing outside in the shade with no shirt on let alone have full gear on fighting a fire in the sun theyre some real life heroes


very true , most of California is too dry for thunderstrikes right now 

man thank god for good souls to do tasks as trying as that 

keep us updated, and have faith man 

may the universe bless you with some good luck


----------



## Soupsah (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sfv og loving the heat
> View attachment 3469824 Cherry pie
> View attachment 3469825


Nice, makes me miss my cherry pie cut.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 31, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow that looks a lot like some diesel I've had in the past
> 
> definitely gonna look into that and the name is chill too headbanger lol
> 
> ...


Right on bro, I'm a new yorker so I love sour d type buds! I feel the same, I'll always have one for my head stash 




Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that ish looks amazing! How was the potency just from looks she looks like an A++ in the potency department? Did you have to support her alot and does she stretch like good ol sour d? That pic had me salivating i ABSOLUTELY LOVE Diesels, OGs, and Chems basically anything from the Chem family


Thanks bro, she stretched alot, at least 3x I think. On the potency, me, my gf and a couple buddies thought it was a great high, we loved it, but there was someone that didn't think it had the length of high, didn't keep them high for long or something so I'm not sure, I'm sold on it though. I did harvest it at 10 weeks and it could have gone 11 or 12 even but all in all I love it, especially the smell and taste


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 31, 2015)

Amen Bout the fire fighters. It's brutal weather here in nor cal. Amen fighting fires in this heat! 


I'm running kens gdp for the first time right now, just put 17 into flower for a small sog. 

Harvesting some glue tonight. Usually I hate harvest time but this stuff looks like a breeze to trim


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's kens gdp about 4 days into flower. There's 17 in there, hoping they all fit because that would be bad ass. If not I'll just cull the weakest to make things fit. So far, very hardy strain and I love the Indica stature. I already know what the buds will he like (they're good) but maybe I can make them better with some alpha magic  jk - first time running this so that's how easy it is to grow


----------



## blowingupjake (Jul 31, 2015)

Howdy farmers.

I have a supposed Charlie Sheen OG. It's performing beautifully and I am more than happy with it so far. However, I am not convinced that it is indeed the Sheen.

Basically I'm looking for anyone who has a picture of a true cut that they could post up for comparison to this.


Hope this isn't in the wrong section


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

blowingupjake said:


> Howdy farmers.
> 
> I have a supposed Charlie Sheen OG. It's performing beautifully and I am more than happy with it so far. However, I am not convinced that it is indeed the Sheen.
> 
> ...


Ive never grown it neither has any1 else i know personally supposedly theres 2 different cuts floating around of it 1. OG x Green Crack x Blue Dream( wich is the one I believe you have if its legit) 2. Master Kush x Green Crack. Post some more pics of it when shes in flower and some dry nug shots ill be able to tell yeah if its a legit cut of og but i cant tell yeah if its charlie sheen og or not. In the meantime heres a pic from the interweb has the same structure as your typical og just a little brighter green looks fire as fuckkkkkkkkkkk and with genetics like that sounds absolutely amazing not to mention sounds like a decent yielding og hybrid be sure to keeps us posted even though you might have more luck going to google and searching charlie sheen grow journal and comparing to other peoples pics. Keep in mind tho 2 people could have the same strain/cut grow it 2 different styles and could look completely different from each other. Hope you find out what your looking for


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 1, 2015)

New girls getting acclimated after 1st feeding. Quarantined and getting azamax treatment for 3 weeks just to be safe.
GSC Platinum cut
Platinum OG
Headband OG
GDP
2 GG#4
SSH
Lost Coast OG

Yellowing a bit , not sure why yet. Under T5s
In coco/perlite. Got 350ppm fish mix / npk


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to find that GG#4 up here in Canada town.

I'm so jelly


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> New girls getting acclimated after 1st feeding. Quarantined and getting azamax treatment for 3 weeks just to be safe.
> GSC Platinum cut
> Platinum OG
> Headband OG
> ...


You just started feeding them so give them a few days and you should start seeing some green new growth. Coco needs food its not in it unless its already amended so when you put your fresh clones in it I would start with a very low dosage of nutes 1/4 strength to prevent them from eating up the stored food in the leaves. They'll bounce back tho cant wait to see what you do with them all especially the GG#4.

I cant tell but it looks like your Platinum GSC is looking a lil different. I'm sure its cus I cant see it perfect but it looks like those are some long thin bladded leaves. Looks good tho she doesn't need much at all so go light with her. You can tell she's still green lol


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 1, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> New girls getting acclimated after 1st feeding. Quarantined and getting azamax treatment for 3 weeks just to be safe.
> GSC Platinum cut
> Platinum OG
> Headband OG
> ...


the lost coast og looks amazing, plus gg #4 is always nice, and headband 

is the gdp ken's gdp??

and ill have my eyes peeled for that platinum og and platinum cookies  

ssh i never have grown i wish i could find a proper representation of it 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening friends 
and good morning !


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2015)

Good morning.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's kens gdp about 4 days into flower. There's 17 in there, hoping they all fit because that would be bad ass. If not I'll just cull the weakest to make things fit. So far, very hardy strain and I love the Indica stature. I already know what the buds will he like (they're good) but maybe I can make them better with some alpha magic  jk - first time running this so that's how easy it is to grow
> 
> View attachment 3470670


nice looking SOG @AlphaPhase

i just put a couple ken's gdp into veg under t5's the past week and a half

love the bushy indica structure , gonna clone one of them and train one into a monster bush for flower 

few strains i got cuts of i have to mother and clone or i could never see them for some time,
like my Candyland cut , my shark shock, and my ghost og x nbk

still all i can find on NBK is that natural born killer is a phenotype of stardawg IX
not too much info on it at all anyone know anymore about that please let me know

I've just been topping her frequently applying mycorrhizae and Trichoderma at transplant , giving her RO water

most other strains in the stable i have a couple of though so that is okay


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> the lost coast og looks amazing, plus gg #4 is always nice, and headband
> 
> is the gdp ken's gdp??
> 
> ...


Hi ,
It is kens!!!
Heres DHN info

*KEN’S GRANDDADDY PURPLE*
First place winner of the Medical Cup 2004 & Green Cup 2004, 2005, and 2006.


BREEDER: Ken Estes

TYPE: Indica Dominant

GENETICS: Purple Erkle x Big Bud

DESCRIPTION: A hardy plant with tight internodes and a marvelous display of deep purple, blue, and red leaves during maturation. The buds stink up a storm in veg and flowering due to its extreme resin output.

*HISTORY*
GEOGRAPHIC ORIGIN: California, USA

STORY: Created by breeder Ken Estes, Ken’s GDP differs from most GDP cuts. Ken’s GDP has been crossed back into itself creating a more potent, effective and robust strain.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Good morning.


top o the morning to you sir  about to go spray neem , ksil, h2o2 .... funfunfun


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

Good morning yall fire seems like its staying away from my property thank god hopefully it stays away from civilization and doesnt destroy anyones home or property my friend made it home safe and sound thank you to everyone that said a little prayer those firefighters are nothing less then absolute heroes and are doing an awesome job keeping the fires at bay. Just feeling truely blessed to have hope that my property could make it. No known reports of people getting hurt wich is good just cant wait to get back and get to work on the rest of the supports mother nature can be ridiculously unpredictable so weve got to be prepared. Hope everyones having an awesome morning


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 1, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi ,
> It is kens!!!
> Heres DHN info
> 
> ...


awesome i can't wait for my gdp to take off , they look so bushy i can't imagine how it is gonna do in flower 

looks like we will be pretty close in time of finishing her 
just transplanted mine to 1 gallon in soil two days ago , she is perking up and looking great 

can't wait to share some bud shots once i got her in mid flower! 

much love everyone have a great day !


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Good morning yall fire seems like its staying away from my property thank god hopefully it stays away from civilization and doesnt destroy anyones home or property my friend made it home safe and sound thank you to everyone that said a little prayer those firefighters are nothing less then absolute heroes and are doing an awesome job keeping the fires at bay. Just feeling truely blessed to have hope that my property could make it. No known reports of people getting hurt wich is good just cant wait to get back and get to work on the rest of the supports mother nature can be ridiculously unpredictable so weve got to be prepared. Hope everyones having an awesome morning


One fireman has lost his life to them fires....bless his family.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> One fireman has lost his life to them fires....bless his family.


that fucking sucks . bless his family is right .... tough job.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> One fireman has lost his life to them fires....bless his family.


Damn i havent heard about that yet. Amen to that and god bless him for his sacrifice R.I.H.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

And he came all the way from south dakota to fight the fires talk about sacrifice damn


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn fires  I'm lucky my area doesn't get too many fires. Fires terrify me (unless it's like a small bon fire or something). Lost my great grandma in a house fire a long time ago (from a lit cigarette) and my dad almost died playing with gas and matches when he was a kid. Those fire man are some brave people!!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn fires  I'm lucky my area doesn't get too many fires. Fires terrify me (unless it's like a small bon fire or something). Lost my great grandma in a house fire a long time ago (from a lit cigarette) and my dad almost died playing with gas and matches when he was a kid. Those fire man are some brave people!!!!


Damn man sorry for your loss last year we had a bad fire by my old prop came within an 1/8th of a mile of us so this is the 2nd time my props been saved by firefighters it was coming right at us and the wind changed direction at the last minute we had no car and the entrance to the place was blocked off so we were trapped so we gathered most of our stuff not to mention anything useful to survive out in the wilderness and my dog hopped on the 4 wheeler and bounced. That night we could see the flames they were easily over 40 feet tall and at some points it was traveling 25mph then it started coming back at us so we had to sleep in 3 hour shifts to be ready if we had to leave again. For 2 days straight we had to wear wet shirts over our face just to breathe. 18000+ acres burned up and one person died trying to outrun the fire it sucks because his friends were looking for him and asked us if we seen him. Just puts in prospective how blessed we were that could of easilly been me and my friend thats why i dont play around when it comes to wildfires if you dont respect them and take them serious theres a good chance of being burned alive wich isnt on my bucket list


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn fires  I'm lucky my area doesn't get too many fires. Fires terrify me (unless it's like a small bon fire or something). Lost my great grandma in a house fire a long time ago (from a lit cigarette) and my dad almost died playing with gas and matches when he was a kid. Those fire man are some brave people!!!!


you can see the smoke from the OR fire from paynes house


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks nate Dogg, fires has definitely taught me to have respect for it, that's for sure. That is one crazy event you went through, holy shit! I'd freaking panic man, I've seen documentaries about cali fires, I couldn't imagine going through that. Be safe dude, I'm out in butte and we don't seem to get many fires luckily, but I've seen the remains of fires going through the redwoods and more north towards Susanville I've seen alot of smoke last year. Good vibes to you man, hopefully you don't have to go through that again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> you can see the smoke from the OR fire from paynes house


That's freakin crazy, are you guys near the boarder of cali?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

Stay safe west coasters. Shits crazy this year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's freakin crazy, are you guys near the boarder of cali?


No we have one going in Douglas county. It takes me like 7 to 8 hours to your place and like 4 hours or so to the state line.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks nate Dogg, fires has definitely taught me to have respect for it, that's for sure. That is one crazy event you went through, holy shit! I'd freaking panic man, I've seen documentaries about cali fires, I couldn't imagine going through that. Be safe dude, I'm out in butte and we don't seem to get many fires luckily, but I've seen the remains of fires going through the redwoods and more north towards Susanville I've seen alot of smoke last year. Good vibes to you man, hopefully you don't have to go through that again


Thanks man i cant make it to my prop right now cause the roads are close down and the fires are still going and we got another t-storm coming through so hopefully we get more rain then lightning we dont need any more fires its way to dry here in cali


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

Its so smoky you cant even see the mountains


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

That sucks Nate I hope your girls do ok.


Sfv og


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks Nate I hope your girls do ok.
> 
> 
> Sfv og
> View attachment 3471261


Thnks man i appreciate it Yo that bug crawling on it are no good thats a cucumber beetle they swiss cheese your leaves they were bad at my spot last year and it looked like my plants got destroyed by hail but you could shake the plant and you would see a swarm come flying off the plant

Edit: heres a thread on these hungry little bastards
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-control-spotted-cucumber-beetles.198561/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thnks man i appreciate it Yo that bug crawling on it are no good thats a cucumber beetle they swiss cheese your leaves they were bad at my spot last year and it looked like my plants got destroyed by hail but you could shake the plant and you would see a swarm come flying off the plant
> 
> Edit: heres a thread on these hungry little bastards
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-control-spotted-cucumber-beetles.198561/


Thanks man. Can't find the damn thing now though


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks man. Can't find the damn thing now though


No problem


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

I thought that was just a cool looking lady bug. Good to know. My veggies got ate the eff up this year  fucking ground beetles at all of my cucumbers in half. I only had 1 plant of each kind of veggie I like and something ate my peppers blossoms too. Pisses me off because i could have just bought some veggies for cheaper than I grew them for this year smh


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I thought that was just a cool looking lady bug. Good to know. My veggies got ate the eff up this year  fucking ground beetles at all of my cucumbers in half. I only had 1 plant of each kind of veggie I like and something ate my peppers blossoms too. Pisses me off because i could have just bought some veggies for cheaper than I grew them for this year smh


Damn man thats shitty i got a whole bunch of seeds to do a fruit and veggie garden but ive just been lazy lately not to mention id have to haul water down to the bottom spot cause theres no room on the top imo a fruit or vegetable you grow yourself tastes way better then anything you'll get from the store. Yeah thats what i thought they were at first too till my friend said they were Japanese beetles and they're harmless so i went about my buisness then one day im in the garden, i was doing some yellow leafing and noticed a whole bunch of leaves were swiss cheesed so i started looking for what was doing it and sure enough found some of them munching down on my ice's they loved them. So I did more research to figure out what they really were and found out they are Spotted Cucumber Beetle and they're known for causing alot of damage to crops especially cannabis definitely not harmless by any means the nasty little pricks


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks nate Dogg, fires has definitely taught me to have respect for it, that's for sure. That is one crazy event you went through, holy shit! I'd freaking panic man, I've seen documentaries about cali fires, I couldn't imagine going through that. Be safe dude, I'm out in butte and we don't seem to get many fires luckily, but I've seen the remains of fires going through the redwoods and more north towards Susanville I've seen alot of smoke last year. Good vibes to you man, hopefully you don't have to go through that again


Hey AP,
You better knock knock on some wood now yo! 
Butte county sees it's fair share of fires bro. There was just a good size one around Bangor. Paradise got hit real bad 7 yrs ago. Look on the right side coming up skyway from Chico. That fire was huge, almost took out my brothers house.
HUGE fire around the same time up near Concow/Yankee hill. 30,000 acres were burned, about 200 homes in the area were destroyed and one man died. Both fires I believe were started from dry lightning. Those are just the first two huge fires that come to mind, in recent years. Fires all the time though. Scarey shit! Know your evacuation route/s. Hint: There's not too many of them. Seriously!
http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/74-Paradise-homes-destroyed-by-Humboldt-Fire-3209635.php


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 2, 2015)

be careful everyone!

hope all who are in danger makes it out of this safe and sound with loved ones alright as well

fingers crossed all the girls are okay with such bad air quality, ashes, etc from the fires

sad to hear about people not making it out and the poor fire fighter and his family,  hope their souls are at rest in the next life

good vibes to you guys and let's hope this passes with less calamity than it could cause...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey AP,
> You better knock knock on some wood now yo!
> Butte county sees it's fair share of fires bro. There was just a good size one around Bangor. Paradise got hit real bad 7 yrs ago. Look on the right side coming up skyway from Chico. That fire was huge, almost took out my brothers house.
> HUGE fire around the same time up near Concow/Yankee hill. 30,000 acres were burned, about 200 homes in the area were destroyed and one man died. Both fires I believe were started from dry lightning. Those are just the first two huge fires that come to mind, in recent years. Fires all the time though. Scarey shit! Know your evacuation route/s. Hint: There's not too many of them. Seriously!
> http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/74-Paradise-homes-destroyed-by-Humboldt-Fire-3209635.php


Damn dude, that's no good. We had them bad in Tehama but I didn't know here were many down here  I did see a fire near the golf course on skyway last week, but the fire crew was there and it was already put out. Shit there was alot of lighting here last night, did you get any? There's like one exit for me out of here


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn dude, that's no good. We had them bad in Tehama but I didn't know here were many down here  I did see a fire near the golf course on skyway last week, but the fire crew was there and it was already put out. Shit there was alot of lighting here last night, did you get any? There's like one exit for me out of here


Ha! I'm just passing that spot on the skyway. Hella small fire. Right after that spot you can start seeing the damage from the '08 fire
Yup, lots of lightning last night/early morning. Kept me and the dogs up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll have to look for it next time on going that way, damn can't believe I never noticed it! Yeah Hella lot of lightening at like 2am-4am. Was tripping me out


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2015)

Good vibess and best of wishes to everyone i appreciate yall saying a prayer for my ladies and NorCal. You guys are fucking awesome and i wish nothing but prosperity and good times for every single one of you, you guys helped me stay positive in a time of darkness, destruction, and gloom seriously thank you. The fire is now at 30000 acres tripling in size over night from strong winds and more lightning stay safe everyone


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just picked up some clone onlys yesterday. 
The white

ghost og
 
Purple urkle
 
I'll post some pics when they are in flower


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Just picked up some clone onlys yesterday.
> The white
> View attachment 3471915
> ghost og
> ...


Nice thats a super dank line up you got there have you ran any of these before?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

GG4


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> GG4
> View attachment 3471935


Mines look just like that except no net lol. I know I'm gonna need it tho I hear she's flop city


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Mines look just like that except no net lol. I know I'm gonna need it tho I hear she's flop cit


Hell yea I am going to put another level at 6ft or so. I want some 10 ft wide net but having a hard time finding it


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice thats a super dank line up you got there have you ran any of these before?


No it will be the first time with all of them i got some las vegas bubba kush clones to run with it too. Didn't mention that though cause its not a clone only. I'm pretty excited about all of em


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> No it will be the first time with all of them i got some las vegas bubba kush clones to run with it too. Didn't mention that though cause its not a clone only. I'm pretty excited about all of em


Hell yea the whites are definitely going to need some supports they grow super viney almsot looks like an octopus the finnished nugs are incredibly frosty, tasty, and smells amazing like a super earthy/hashy og but the urkle i would veg for an extra week or so as it vegs deathly slow as hell and doesnt yield very well i just bought a bag of the white from the dispensary ill post some pics of it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2015)

.


Dr.D81 said:


> GG4
> View attachment 3471935


Yo those are some straight sexy beasts you got there! They look dialed in perfectly and i like how you got them supported. Simple but effective im pretty sure we all know how much those GG#4s need supports such viney thin little branches but yet fat, greasy, dense, stanky, straight sugar coated, dank nugs. Good Job man you got me wishing i would of done more then 1 of them outdoors


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> .
> 
> 
> Yo those are some straight sexy beasts you got there! They look dialed in perfectly and i like how you got them supported. Simple but effective im pretty sure we all know how much those GG#4s need supports such viney thin little branches but yet fat, greasy, dense, stanky, straight sugar coated, dank nugs. Good Job man you got me wishing i would of done more then 1 of them outdoors


thanks. i put 4 in a 10 x 11 space and looks like they will do well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> No it will be the first time with all of them i got some las vegas bubba kush clones to run with it too. Didn't mention that though cause its not a clone only. I'm pretty excited about all of em


Nice ive heard that LV bubba pop up in a few breeding projects is this your first time with her as well?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with LV Bubba if so how does she compare to other cuts of bubba. Bubba is one of my favorites and i wouldn't want to miss it if its worth it and the opportunity presents itself i dont think id be able to forgive myself. As of now my favorite has been the Platinum bubba cut with Pre 98 on its heels. Platinum is like a really good Pre 98 with lemon warheads and diesel just absolutely my favorite Pre 98 cut is the one that reminds me alot of soap and the calyxs are super spikey


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> GG4
> View attachment 3471935


Such happy girls right there  Love the symmetry


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone had any experience with LV Bubba if so how does she compare to other cuts of bubba. Bubba is one of my favorites and i wouldn't want to miss it if its worth it and the opportunity presents itself i dont think id be able to forgive myself. As of now my favorite has been the Platinum bubba cut with Pre 98 on its heels. Platinum is like a really good Pre 98 with lemon warheads and diesel just absolutely my favorite Pre 98 cut is the one that reminds me alot of soap and the calyxs are super spikey


First time with her as well. One thing i can tell you about it is she stinks already, has that classic bubba smell. I really can't belive how stinky they are every time i go to move them or something.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2015)

As yall already know i have a horrible camera so heres a pic to get an idea of structure i left my macro picture clip on at my property so ill be sure to get some pictures of how coated it really is in trichs when i go back because these pictures does it no justice whatsoever its literally so triched out theres a pile of kief the size of a penny after breaking it up and its not you know kief you find in a grinder wich is trichs and really fine particles of nug no sir this is straight trichome heads its ridiculous if i didnt know any better id think it was rolled in something


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 3, 2015)

i am excited to go back to san pedro to visit all star clones this weekend or early next week maybe next monday the 10th?

i am gonna get all the strains i can for a friend and i might grab one or two more to fill my veg space to the absolute max 

they are taking off so fast and healthy , i am very happy i think i might need to start running the hps again later this month after losing a lot of what i worked on this year , i think i am bouncing back fairly well 

wish me luck, and stay tuned i will start a journal for the girls i choose to flower first i'm leaning toward suzy Q , mendo breath, key lime pie to flower first as they are vigorous and taking off well

the gdp is vegging slower, so i will veg them longer get them nice and big before the flip  

and the candyland , and the shark shock i need cuts from as i only have one of them so i will mother them first and flower their cuts 

but all these strains are showing such promise i might keep moms of most of them all in all that's only like 5 or 6 if i choose a couple to let go for new ones so let's see! 

have a great day everyone 
much peace and love to you all!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi all ,
Anyone in San fran tonight or tomorrow?
Hit me up


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 6, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Nobody?


Sorry, my foot is still fucked, otherwise I'd make the drive from Sacramento.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2015)

Blue dream are vegging fast.
Sour d is growing fast.
Sfv og is growing fast.
Ghost og is growing stocky & fat
Hells og is growing just right.

Put a few sfv in 10gal ROLS.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3474692
> Blue dream are vegging fast.
> Sour d is growing fast.
> Sfv og is growing fast.
> ...


i could tell you witch is witch fromthat pic. the blue dreams on the left look solid 
keep on those "ghost" to stand up proud . Si and neem are your buddy with her and light feedings at first . be sure you dont feed her "fully fermented " (48hr) grokashi unless it is ph'ed i made some that dropped to 4.6 ph and only the hells liked it...
sour d WILL go from 3 ft to 7 ft overnight and i have seen it "raise lights "


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 7, 2015)

Fresno anyone?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey you guys/girls I have been traveling all over the place this summer but I am back now. First thing I did was hit up the local dispensary here in Denver and got some blue cheese, death star, and this new thing that started here called caviar strains. I got an 8th of Glass Slipper Caviar for $200, if it says caviar at the end of the name it means that the flowers have been dipped in hash oil and rolled in keef and then cured for a few more days. My Glass Slipper Caviar tested at 39% THC.




My last bit of the Caviar, about a gram maybe and what it came in:


I


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2015)

Had some Gelato in SF, very nice indeed. A lot of Permafrost in Seattle, lots of cookies in portland from animal, birthday cake, wedding cake, etc and tons of hash in Vancouver BC so it was a good trip to say the least.

have any of you heard of the caviar thing going on in CO? I didn't until I got back after a 6 week vacation.

http://www.westword.com/news/cannabis-caviar-1-400-an-ounce-marijuana-promises-a-bang-for-your-buck-5885473

http://denverweed.net/marijuana-review-caviar.html


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2015)

Has anybody seen the newest thing called Magars aka cannabis cigars? I ask why unless you are with a group of ten.

http://www.acme420.com


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2015)

good to see you bro. you still going to the hemp fest next weekend? sounds like you are back home now after a cool trip up this way.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3474692
> Ghost og is growing stocky & fat
> .


really?! my shit is growing viney , i hate to ask but could you throw up a pic or 2 of the ghost? also what do u get on the stemrub? im getting light skunk/pine...id like to compare pics of mine to yours if yours is stocky and fat as mine is lanky and will def need support in flower. if not no biggie....


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

very vigourous, viney as all hell, throwing 3s like shes benzinos bitch


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> really?! my shit is growing viney , i hate to ask but could you throw up a pic or 2 of the ghost? also what do u get on the stemrub? im getting light skunk/pine...id like to compare pics of mine to yours if yours is stocky and fat as mine is lanky and will def need support in flower. if not no biggie....


I'll do a stem rub tonight...

 
Sfv(left) hells(back) ghost(right)

They are all under 315 lec

 
Ghost by herself,I like this style of growth.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

i just got her to root in like 10days, that makes me think its not the OG ghost og


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks for those shots! really appreciate it! makes it real clear for me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2015)

My electrician thinks I should do 10+ CMHs versus 4x 1000w gavitas.

What to do, what to do


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i just got her to root in like 10days, that makes me think its not the OG ghost og


You my have just hit her sweet spot,and got her popping roots for ya..


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> My electrician thinks I should do 10+ CMHs versus 4x 1000w gavitas.
> 
> What to do, what to do


Well I'm a HPS grower all the way, you would be able to yield about 5 to 7 if you are on top of your game with the HPS. But you could cover more area with the CMH as long as you kept the plants short you would probably do a lot better the CMH. I have a good buddy that uses them. His veg looks awesome but his buds suck, however that's probably his fault


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Well I'm a HPS grower all the way, you would be able to yield about 5 to 7 if you are on top of your game with the HPS. But you could cover more area with the CMH as long as you kept the plants short you would probably do a lot better the CMH. I have a good buddy that uses them. His veg looks awesome but his buds suck, however that's probably his fault



The more I grow, the more I gravitate towards more plants/less veg.

Space isn't an issue, I've plenty of that. I just need to do something with it all. 

I like the idea of the CMH because they won't need the massive cooling that the HPS will. That money that I'm not spending on minisplit will get me more lights.

To test I'm going to do SOG in a 4x4 with 630w of CMH and a separate 4x4 with 600w of HPS, same nutes, same strain. I'll see who comes out topdawg with my style, and go from there.

I expect that watt for watt the CMH is better. But higher upfront costs in purchasing them all as well. But like I said, some of that money is saved by not having to have a 2.5 ton minisplit. Also, long term they don't need as much cooling, that's a huggge plus right there.

Decisions decisions.

I'm glad to have your input odanksta, always appreciated.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i just got her to root in like 10days, that makes me think its not the OG ghost og


dont think that . like gen said . you might just not have root aphids like all the fucktards i know that spew info like they pro...

you cut just looks like it wants some ksil. and calcium . it also looks like it was cut in preflower with all those axials in one spot .
the cuts gen has came from outdoor plants so they were really fat to begin with . i also belive taking them at the rith time outdoors restores vigour in a old cut ...
i can get roots in 6 days with a brand new ezcloner on a cement floor but after 3 runs in funks up ...lol .... 3 x's on me now .... new pump time or rapid rooters...

look at the container diffrence ! gens got them in 5 gals your in 1 gal . your cut looks alot like what i call SFV


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The more I grow, the more I gravitate towards more plants/less veg.
> 
> Space isn't an issue, I've plenty of that. I just need to do something with it all.
> 
> ...


One thing to remember is that a couple of CMH's (like LED's) isn't much heat, but when you are talking about 10 of them, heat will still be a factor. It will be easier to cool to cool 4k of HPS then 10 CMH, at least imo. Minisplit is your best route. Especially for co2


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The more I grow, the more I gravitate towards more plants/less veg.
> 
> Space isn't an issue, I've plenty of that. I just need to do something with it all.
> 
> ...


I say if you have the space and height for Gavitas then get those cus I haven't seen a better light than that. The bulbs last a life time no need for cooling either. From what I have seen the plants are putting out more under them too so I would get those. One day I'll get them when I have a place with 9ft plus ceilings lol


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 10, 2015)

@a senile fungus this 8-880 LED grow was a constantly around the upper 80's 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ridiculous-monster-cropped-6-400-watt-led-grow.870744/


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> very vigourous, viney as all hell, throwing 3s like shes benzinos bitchView attachment 3476707View attachment 3476709 View attachment 3476710


I'm sure it has to do with what Joe said as being the cuts are from outdoor and yours is prolly indoor. I'm sure once yours matures more and give it some more root space and I'm sure she will starting spitting out 5 blade leaves. But I don't see a problem with it as that's the main trait of most real OG cuts. If it isn't Ghost maybe you have the Crippy or Triangle I don't know lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure it has to do with what Joe said as being the cuts are from outdoor and yours is prolly indoor. I'm sure once yours matures more and give it some more root space and I'm sure she will starting spitting out 5 blade leaves. But I don't see a problem with it as that's the main trait of most real OG cuts. If it isn't Ghost maybe you have the Crippy or Triangle I don't know lol


not complaining, just noticing  she getting potted up to a 3 gal and flowered soon. i didnt realize his was from an outdoor mom. def hard to compare. ill be cool as long as i have an og....


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure it has to do with what Joe said as being the cuts are from outdoor and yours is prolly indoor. I'm sure once yours matures more and give it some more root space and I'm sure she will starting spitting out 5 blade leaves. But I don't see a problem with it as that's the main trait of most real OG cuts. If it isn't Ghost maybe you have the Crippy or Triangle I don't know lol


for all i know the cut i call ghost is some other shit too... who cares unless it smells fruity or some shit . if its KUSH you can tell its KUSH. right ?? 
i claim nothing when it comes to cuttings . just that they are fucking DANK or i wont run them . too many good seed companys out there to run shyte....


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll do a stem rub tonight...
> 
> View attachment 3476711
> Sfv(left) hells(back) ghost(right)
> ...


they call the ghost's and SFV style of growth "autotopping" as the main axial gets overtaken by sidegrowth . mothership and a-13 do it as well in my gardens ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not complaining, just noticing  she getting potted up to a 3 gal and flowered soon. i didnt realize his was from an outdoor mom. def hard to compare. ill be cool as long as i have an og....


Oh its def OG fasure you can see that from a mile away but I'm def not a OG master and this is where we would need @kgp cus he's the OG man. I do know there's some OG cut that only spits out 3 blade leaves so maybe you have that. I guess I need to do more studying on OG well traits and looks but I think you will love what you have. @kgp or anyone else who grows Ghost and SFV maybe show what it looks like so we can compare


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> for all i know the cut i call ghost is some other shit too... who cares unless it smells fruity or some shit . if its KUSH you can tell its KUSH. right ??
> i claim nothing when it comes to cuttings . just that they are fucking DANK or i wont run them . too many good seed companys out there to run shyte....


lemons and gas and im good! earth , insol , gas, lets go!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh its def OG fasure you can see that from a mile away but I'm def not a OG master and this is where we would need @kgp cus he's the OG man. I do know there's some OG cut that only spits out 3 blade leaves so maybe you have that. I guess I need to do more studying on OG well traits and looks but I think you will love what you have. @kgp or anyone else who grows Ghost and SFV maybe show what it looks like so we can compare


I thought it was the SFV that put out the 3 bladed leaves until flower then it does 5 blades (?) I'm not sure tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I thought it was the SFV that put out the 3 bladed leaves until flower then it does 5 blades (?) I'm not sure tho


Its one of the cuts I cant remember for sure. I guess since I never grown it never truly tried to remember lol somebody will come in and let us know. I do know there's and OG cut that only spits out 3


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I thought it was the SFV that put out the 3 bladed leaves until flower then it does 5 blades (?) I'm not sure tho


the only fivers i get are rare on the SFV... lol look at gens pic . front left is SFV see the leaves all 3's and '1's... good membering


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the only fivers i get are rare on the SFV... lol look at gens pic . front left is SFV see the leaves all 3's and '1's... good membering


See I told you somebody would let us know  Was there in my face the whole time  def has the SFV look more than the Ghost. I wont forget anymore


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well this is what my sfv og looks like tonight
 
A week or two ago
 
And she is the one on the right


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 10, 2015)

LA elite scene !!! 
#hospitality 
#gratefulgrowin93


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well this is what my sfv og looks like tonight
> View attachment 3476895
> A week or two ago
> View attachment 3476897
> ...


Yours look the same just been allowed to mature and get big so she's already spitting out the 5. You have her very healthy bro she's nice a strong. Got some viney secondary's but the main branches are strong. That ball of fire is gonna make her swell and give you OG gooey goodness


----------



## kgp (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh its def OG fasure you can see that from a mile away but I'm def not a OG master and this is where we would need @kgp cus he's the OG man. I do know there's some OG cut that only spits out 3 blade leaves so maybe you have that. I guess I need to do more studying on OG well traits and looks but I think you will love what you have. @kgp or anyone else who grows Ghost and SFV maybe show what it looks like so we can compare


Looks like I'm late to the party.. @greenghost420 looks like a legit og to me. Hard telling in veg, even in flower which one it is. Both grow lanky as fuck. Vines... What I do is top early. Seems to be my key to getting the og to yeild.

I'm sure you all will be enjoying some of the best smoke on the planet soon enough.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well this is what my sfv og looks like tonight
> View attachment 3476895
> A week or two ago
> View attachment 3476897
> ...


beautiful.


----------



## kgp (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe I'll throw up a couple pics to compare. Maybe not. Lol

I just got back from a month long vacation in northern Michigan. Gods country. I paid a friend to water and feed but I'm not gonna lie. My garden is a hot mess right now.

But they are alive so I can get them back in shape soon.

I'll tell you what.. I sure didn't miss the city...


----------



## kgp (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> Maybe I'll throw up a couple pics to compare. Maybe not. Lol
> 
> I just got back from a month long vacation in northern Michigan. Gods country. I paid a friend to water and feed but I'm not gonna lie. My garden is a hot mess right now.
> 
> ...


Was wondering where you were at. Hope you had fun


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3477418 View attachment 3477420 View attachment 3477421


Way better than bud pics......nice


----------



## kgp (Aug 11, 2015)

Ghost!


----------



## kgp (Aug 11, 2015)

SFV


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3477418 View attachment 3477420 View attachment 3477421


Really makes me miss being back home in Ohio. Being on the Great Lakes is my shit. I can see why you didn't miss the city being sout there is like heaven. True way of living. I could live out there myself just need electricity and water that's it. Long as I can get to the city to get what I need I'm good.

Ghost OG looks pretty damn good to me. I know its not your way but they didn't do too bad. Could be a lot worse. SFV OG looking good too. I think that's what @greenghost420 may have either way he'll be smoking some top shelf OG nugs.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> SFV
> View attachment 3477424


My dream cut !


----------



## amgprb (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> My dream cut !


Mine too my friend!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Mine too my friend!


We will have this soon buddy. Just have to keep being patient and it will come our way


----------



## amgprb (Aug 11, 2015)

Got the OGKB! Yay

Will post pics later

You can def see the difference between ogkb & the dhn plat gsc. The dhn cut is much much darker, leafs have a "sharper" serration. Both have that flat viney leaf stems. (If any of that made any sense!) Lol

 OGKB on the left, DHN Platinum GSC on the right


----------



## amgprb (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> We will have this soon buddy. Just have to keep being patient and it will come our way


I kno it bro!

Patients has paid off!

My dream cuts were always the forum cut and sfv. I have te forum, and had (but lost) sfv 

Being 100 percent truthful here. Like fo real-fo real, the reason i tried like hell to get OGKB was for YOU @akhiymjames and our other friend! I mean dont get me wrong, i did want this cut, but it wasnt at the top of my list. I figure i do good by you, and the "gud weed karma" will follow!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 11, 2015)

i dont know about dream cut.
but id really really really really really like to enjoy this from a grower & smoker perspective. sfv.

instead, was thinking arjan's best from his garden GH cut. so many winners. what would he bring!

id like to get the cut from franco the GH toadie ....just so i could hear him say: lemo-ny & pine-y

for sure, id be able to post it here cause arjan would have told me its a clone only.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 11, 2015)

im jelly.
and i got a cut buddy.
seed buddy. and anther cut buddy.

damn you og-ers!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> We will have this soon buddy. Just have to keep being patient and it will come our way


Well Aero cloner looks like I am going to have to clean the fuck out of come to find out from alpha. So I took a ass load of low tec cuts. Pain in the ass with the individual bags but is 100% for me. Low tec for the win!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3477460
> Well Aero cloner looks like I am going to have to clean the fuck out of come to find out from alpha. So I took a ass load of low tec cuts. Pain in the ass with the individual bags but is 100% for me. Low tec for the win!


Hey I feel you bro after thinking about the cloner I said no and have been doing the low tech for the past couple months. Cut rapid rooters in half to double up on them  stick cut in rapid rooter then stick those in a small Rubbermaid tote one I had for important mail and fill it with water. That's it no rooting jel or powder and they have been rooting very well. I think I still will get a cloner but it'll be small.

What happened to the cloner?


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> very vigourous, viney as all hell, throwing 3s like shes benzinos bitchView attachment 3476707View attachment 3476709 View attachment 3476710


2 ghost clones i posted a couple days ago i took those pics yesterday after i pinned the tops definitely vigorous and viney for me she is growing quicker then everything else in my tent so far especially height wise. 

Edit: i added a couple pics of them i just took about 24 hours after the original pics. The ones from today are onthe bottom


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 11, 2015)

i love bubble cloning.
for , 12 cuts. but its a winter summer thing.
when i needed 24 to 28 perfect cuts... dwc became a chore.

when you do more involved ops... low tech is the best imo.
im a rapid rooter lover for the cuts.
never cut them in 1/2 though.

something new to try!



akhiymjames said:


> Hey I feel you bro after thinking about the cloner I said no and have been doing the low tech for the past couple months. Cut rapid rooters in half to double up on them


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i love bubble cloning.
> for , 12 cuts. but its a winter summer thing.
> when i needed 24 to 28 perfect cuts... dwc became a chore.
> 
> ...


Yea it works well bro. I didn't know if it would but it gives you double the amount of rooters and the stand up perfect in the lil tote I have instead of leaning all up on each other lol. Just keep water at the bottom like normal and they'll root.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey I feel you bro after thinking about the cloner I said no and have been doing the low tech for the past couple months. Cut rapid rooters in half to double up on them  stick cut in rapid rooter then stick those in a small Rubbermaid tote one I had for important mail and fill it with water. That's it no rooting jel or powder and they have been rooting very well. I think I still will get a cloner but it'll be small.
> 
> What happened to the cloner?


I got it second hand and it already had batches go bad in it. I thought I would clean it really good but I have found out it is not that easy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got it second hand and it already had batches go bad in it. I thought I would clean it really good but I have found out it is not that easy.


Damn that's sucks and yea I'm sure something like that being second hand is tough to clean especially if they're not very cleanly like us and hell I know I get lazy so I'm sure that's a bitch. hope you get that straightened out may just have to make you a brand new one. May be worth it than to try and clean the second hand one


----------



## amgprb (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got it second hand and it already had batches go bad in it. I thought I would clean it really good but I have found out it is not that easy.


Run it for a day or 2 using peroxide... doing a "dry" run. Setup as u would, fill with peroxide, (dont add any cuts) and just let it run w the peroxide


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Run it for a day or 2 using peroxide... doing a "dry" run. Setup as u would, fill with peroxide, (dont add any cuts) and just let it run w the peroxide


yea i am going to heat treat the collars too


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Got the OGKB! Yay
> 
> Will post pics later
> 
> ...


Ayyy I'm glad you got it bro. You can def see the difference in the two. From that pic I would say by looks the DHN isn't a s1 of OGKB but could be still just different traits brought out. Hopefully your OGKB isn't slow in growth. I read were someone believe the cut may be infected with a pathogen hence the slow growth but I don't know if this is true or not for sure so don't quote me. Its just hard to believe that people would be supplying dispensaries with flowers of OGKB when its takes 2 months to get her to 8-12in. No way it would be worth it unless run a whole bunch of SOG plants. Makes me think its some truth to that and if yours is vigorous with no slow growth def will confirm it


----------



## amgprb (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ayyy I'm glad you got it bro. You can def see the difference in the two. From that pic I would say by looks the DHN isn't a s1 of OGKB but could be still just different traits brought out. Hopefully your OGKB isn't slow in growth. I read were someone believe the cut may be infected with a pathogen hence the slow growth but I don't know if this is true or not for sure so don't quote me. Its just hard to believe that people would be supplying dispensaries with flowers of OGKB when its takes 2 months to get her to 8-12in. No way it would be worth it unless run a whole bunch of SOG plants. Makes me think its some truth to that and if yours is vigorous with no slow growth def will confirm it


I was told she is SLOOOOOOWWWW in veg 

This isnt my pic, I borrowed this pic from IG from the person i got the cuts from. Here is mama


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2015)

GG#4 on left, BB#3 in middle, DQ on right. I put some stuff under the DQ to bring it up a couple inches after the pic. Also added two small fans underneath.

From 5gal to 10gal and put up a trellis to spread them wide.






I took around 10 clones off these three today and put them in root riots. Hopefully they take, haven't had good luck cloning lately. Still need to clean my aero cloner better. Have had goopy stems with it in the past.

That's all folks, there's more going on in the veg tent but whatever


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> GG#4 on left, BB#3 in middle, DQ on right. I put some stuff under the DQ to bring it up a couple inches after the pic. Also added two small fans underneath.
> 
> From 5gal to 10gal and put up a trellis to spread them wide.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. Damn those ladies were big I'm glad you tamed them cus they was gonna be all over  When you gonna flip these ladies? Yu been begging them for a min. I thought my GG#4 was big nut yours is crushing her lol. She looks so lovely outside lol flop city tho I gotta get some bamboo for her later this week. Found her leaning to the groung this morning had storm last night first ran we've had in weeks. I hope they clone for you that's how I been doing the clones in rooters with plain water just make sure it stays at the bottom of the small tote I use


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just had some new C/O`s arrive, should make the next few months interesting

Livers/Blues (UK C/O)
Blue meanie (UK C/O)

anyone in the thread ever run either of em or have any info?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro. Damn those ladies were big I'm glad you tamed them cus they was gonna be all over  When you gonna flip these ladies? Yu been begging them for a min. I thought my GG#4 was big nut yours is crushing her lol. She looks so lovely outside lol flop city tho I gotta get some bamboo for her later this week. Found her leaning to the groung this morning had storm last night first ran we've had in weeks. I hope they clone for you that's how I been doing the clones in rooters with plain water just make sure it stays at the bottom of the small tote I use



I'm gonna flip them in a week. That way they'll have a week in veg and a few more in stretch to fill their new containers. And it'll give my new, more flat canopy time to figure out what's going on. I've got another trellis if needed 

Today I'm gonna let the cloner run with a H2O2 solution all day. Asap I'd like to pick up some pool shock for the cloner. And I just picked up new pucks for it.

I threw a GG#4 S1 outside just because it was taking up space in the tent and I really didn't think it'd perform at all. It looks like shit out there, lol, like you say, flop city. I've got another tall plant to put outside just because I don't have space for it inside.

I've got another two monster plants that I'm gonna LST to fit into the 4x4 and flower them under 2x CMH then all the clones and veggers will be in a 4x8 veg under couple hundred watts of fluoros.

So hopefully I only have to deal with these massive plants for a few more months then I'll be in rotation with these clones.

Can't wait for that, lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just had some new C/O`s arrive, should make the next few months interesting
> 
> Livers/Blues (UK C/O)
> Blue meanie (UK C/O)
> ...


Yea I have ran some livers crosses and it is a viny bitch. @Don Gin and Ton knows folks you can ask.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

Man that GG#4 is straight flop city lol I gotta figure something out to support her. Came home to her leaning towards the ground again. Since I have Silverback Jack and Platinum Delights in my plastic shed I will make or put a net inside there and put all 3 in there to finish out with some support cus its no way she's gonna stand up without any support. One thing I do like about the Silverback Jack its much beefier/stronger than GG#4.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2015)

def a big thanks to gen, kg, and Z for the responses, def looks like i got a sfv,maybe! lol id love to chill at the great lakes, shit looks like a ton of fun. i cant fuck with the city, i love the country...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> def a big thanks to gen, kg, and Z for the responses, def looks like i got a sfv,maybe! lol id love to chill at the great lakes, shit looks like a ton of fun. i cant fuck with the city, i love the country...


Yea I think you got SFV too. Your gonna kill just make sure you have plenty bud I don't want you chopping her early but if you have to do what you gotta do but please try to get her to the max


----------



## Joedank (Aug 13, 2015)

Sfv 
ghost werid leaf varigation/ mutation.sfv further alonghope all you guys find the cuts you want . they are out there . just hold on to those smells you remember and find it 
for me it was phish 99-2000 kushes hit my world and chemdog / bubba / ghost hit mypipe.... overgrow told me i wanted the blackberry too but never found it ... still looking .... found all other cuts . retraded up on some to get better kept ones... from the best growers i can find .....
one love *be blessed*


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup,seeing that on one of the ghost I got also...

Looking good & chunky.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Sfv View attachment 3478328
> ghost werid leaf varigation/ mutation.View attachment 3478334sfv further alongView attachment 3478336hope all you guys find the cuts you want . they are out there . just hold on to those smells you remember and find it
> for me it was phish 99-2000 kushes hit my world and chemdog / bubba / ghost hit mypipe.... overgrow told me i wanted the blackberry too but never found it ... still looking .... found all other cuts . retraded up on some to get better kept ones... from the best growers i can find .....
> one love *be blessed*


Beautiful...I can smell it from here ! I gotta GG#4 coming now to get the SFV cut and Chem d cut , I'll be happy , happy , happy !!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup,seeing that on one of the ghost I got also...
> 
> Looking good & chunky.


i hate to do this but since we already talk about leaf mutations on here. 
the ghost leaf mutation makes these HUGE "cells" and passes it on ressessively(so far) when i see a platnium or OGKB i think "ghost ".... those weird threes with HUGE cloroplast cells that love "N" with aminos... but also like those cuts when she flowers the leaves flatten and look normalish but dipped in resin .... just some observaions 



skunkwreck said:


> Beautiful...I can smell it from here ! I gotta GG#4 coming now to get the SFV cut and Chem d cut , I'll be happy , happy , happy !!


thanks buddy . there are alot of cuts out there . but that GG#4 keeps me so high at night i wake up a lil baked in the morn so its getting kept . a winner for sure ... glad these cuts are making it out there . 
there are badly kept ones and really well kept ones . just keep wading thru till you find the "one"


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone run Midnight Farms Mendo Breath or their OGKB?
Or any of their cuts?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone run Midnight Farms Mendo Breath or their OGKB?
> Or any of their cuts?


Well Mendo Breath is a Gage Green strain so prolly be best to shoot over to that thread and see if anybody ran it over there. But I hear it is good hence the reason why there's cuts of it out there plus it was a limited release. They the just got OGKB not too long ago don't know if they've put it out there yet. I want the Diamond OG


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Sfv View attachment 3478328
> ghost werid leaf varigation/ mutation.View attachment 3478334sfv further alongView attachment 3478336hope all you guys find the cuts you want . they are out there . just hold on to those smells you remember and find it
> for me it was phish 99-2000 kushes hit my world and chemdog / bubba / ghost hit mypipe.... overgrow told me i wanted the blackberry too but never found it ... still looking .... found all other cuts . retraded up on some to get better kept ones... from the best growers i can find .....
> one love *be blessed*


Boy that SFV is a beauty. OG at its finest I really want a legit Bubba. Its prolly my favorite strain ever you just don't see people growing it tho. Not the Platinum Bubba or crosses. You just don't see people growing it tho one day I'm gonna have her tho that's a must for me I say more than OG. Yea GG#4 has made its way to this side. Nobody around here even knows what she is yet let alone heard of her lol. I know when the fam gets some and put it out there they will have the city going nuts!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

wifi.

if im hoping.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> wifi.
> 
> if im hoping.



That's one I've had my eye on as well.

A buddy was supposed to do a pheno run but never got back to me...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

i picked up 10 seeds of a keif sweat / dr frost collab with triple og.

gsc x triple og (woody x fire x diamond)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

yes. the wi-fi.
its what id love to have.
my garden needs it. not for x.
for the clients & my jars !


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> yes. the wi-fi.
> its what id love to have.
> my garden needs it. not for x.
> for the clients & my jars !


Who you telling I saw it and had to have it too. I have someone I know back in DC that is doing a hunt on them and Wifi#43 x FaceOff bx. The Archive cross is rare from what he told me not many packs made. Can gets cuts from him but have to go back to get them he wont send lol. maybe I can get some GG#4 cuts to him to show him its easy and nothing to fear if done right. I need some Wifi


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Who you telling I saw it and had to have it too. I have someone I know back in DC that is doing a hunt on them and Wifi#43 x FaceOff bx. The Archive cross is rare from what he told me not many packs made. Can gets cuts from him but have to go back to get them he wont send lol. maybe I can get some GG#4 cuts to him to show him its easy and nothing to fear if done right. I need some Wifi



Get it bro. I'd love you long time


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Who you telling I saw it and had to have it too. I have someone I know back in DC that is doing a hunt on them and Wifi#43 x FaceOff bx. The Archive cross is rare from what he told me not many packs made. Can gets cuts from him but have to go back to get them he wont send lol. maybe I can get some GG#4 cuts to him to show him its easy and nothing to fear if done right. I need some Wifi


WiFi ? Is that the same as White Fire ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Get it bro. I'd love you long time


Gonna do my best wanted to get it when I went back for the funeral for the Mrs grandma but could never get away to get it. Gonna try and get it in October


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

yes.

the white x fire og

too funny , a good client just text me.
i ask him if i had wifi how much would you grab right now.

all of it !

nice !

all good. ill keep my grind going. got 20 face off beans on my desk.
from the 8 i started still rocking 7.

no more rockwool.
was habit not to cut the riots for todays clones.

next time though.
they seem a little small like that.
the real riots brand sit nice on the tray too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> WiFi ? Is that the same as White Fire ?


Yessir...there have been some great phenos found in it the #3 and #43 but there are more out there but those are the ones you see. I heard the person who found the #43 doesn't want anyone selling crosses of it. Lots of people respecting this too but I wish OG Raskal would stock the banks with these more. Also heard he may not be stocking banks much more and do the cup/festival scene mostly. I gotta get a cut of it


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

pink cheese. sells out fast too. could say its a clone only over here in the US. shit is so dank & frosty. the best e$ko strain i ever grew. my peeps are bumming i sold out so fast this round. sky lotus. she's making her rounds.

found 3 more seeds of pink cheese ... all fems.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> yes.
> 
> the white x fire og
> 
> ...


Fire OG f x The White reversed. Not picking on you bro at all just had to put that out there cus the way crosses get listed sometime will change the way people think they are bred. There really isn't a system breeders or anyone only use I see the male listed first and listed second so it gets really confusing sometimes. Which is why I always try to list male second but when I start chucking I'll note m or f by the name of the phenos used just much easier


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

right.
i had it backwards.

seen that alot lately too... male first in description.

f x m 

wtf?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> right.
> i had it backwards.
> 
> seen that alot lately too... male first in description.
> ...


Its crazy confusing when trying to figure out how some of these crosses are bred. Frustrating too cus sometimes you wont honestly know unless you hear from breeder. But I love thoroughbred race horses and when you see they're breeding it shows the male first/on top and female second/below the dad. So Wifi would be like this

Sire:The White
Dam: Fire OG

It also has the parents dad listed right after each one so I can do Wifi for that since we don't know any of those parents for sure lol. I'll do SinMints

Sire: Blue Power(White Moonshine)
Dam: Forum GSC(F1Durban) supposedly


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Its crazy confusing when trying to figure out how some of these crosses are bred. Frustrating too cus sometimes you wont honestly know unless you hear from breeder. But I love thoroughbred race horses and when you see they're breeding it shows the male first/on top and female second/below the dad. So Wifi would be like this
> 
> Sire:The White
> Dam: Fire OG
> ...


I was considering some of those White s1 beans .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fire OG f x The White reversed. Not picking on you bro at all just had to put that out there cus the way crosses get listed sometime will change the way people think they are bred. There really isn't a system breeders or anyone only use I see the male listed first and listed second so it gets really confusing sometimes. Which is why I always try to list male second but when I start chucking I'll note m or f by the name of the phenos used just much easier


I always list female first...F x M


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I was considering some of those White s1 beans .


Have considered some myself and have thought about the White Fire Alien. Its Raskals take on Wifi in reg form. I think he should've tried it with a Fire OG bx he made.



skunkwreck said:


> I always list female first...F x M


Me too but lots of people and breeders don't I hate it too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2015)

well i wish i had a camera here but will get pics tomorrow. the low tech rooted so i have clones finally


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 13, 2015)

hey clone only guys !

been so busy the past week

helping out a friend, veg area's getting tight, and still trying to spend time with the family and do things i need to around the house lol

glad to cut some clones this week of some of the strains i got in veg , let's see how quick/how many of them root

i will take a few prior to flower of each strain, these will be some of the first, until i bush out the mommas a little more and transplant up  as training continues and they reach desired size

i was gonna do them the way i learned how to clone in rock wool cubes, ph'd to 5.5 with mild nutrient solution ,

cut at 45 degrees, scrape skin at the bottom , dip the cuttings in cloning gel and set into cubes in humidity dome ,

every few days open vents more, or prop up the dome to start hardening them off

any more tips ?? usually i get pretty good results this way rarely taking longer than 14 days to root, but some rooted in 7 to 10 days

haven't had a hard to clone strain yet, but who knows i've heard of 21 day rooting times lol

but am curious about soil plugs, and all organic cloning methods , read a bit on aloe and all but i don't have any to use just yet maybe next time??

any input is greatly appreciated

peace, love, and weed !
happy gardening my RIU brothers and sisters!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 14, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Get it bro. I'd love you long time


Lol , yeah. Free massage with happy endings , lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 14, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> hey clone only guys !
> 
> been so busy the past week
> 
> ...


My cloning is very simple just like the cloning method Subcool posted here. I use rapid rooters and I cut them in half to double up on them. Also it helps them stand up perfect without having to lean against the others. Cut the clones like everyone does you have to make a hole for the clone in the bottom half of the rooter. No gel or power or cloning solution but I know it would help but that it plain water. Depending on the strain is how long it takes for them to root. Also my clones are in something very cheap a real small Rubbermaid tote a 3 or 4 gal it's maybe 8-10 in tall no more than 1ft but it's big enough to hold lots of clones. I have about 20 clones in there now lol. Just keep water at the bottom of the plugs and make sure they are under low light levels. I use my seedling/clone box that has cfls in it but anything like a 26w t5 or small floro lamp will due. I can try to get some pics after work with the Mrs phone. I need some pics up been too long


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> hey clone only guys !
> 
> been so busy the past week
> 
> ...


Cool man , 
Thanks for the hospitality!!!!
GSC Platinum took a long time to root , longest and most difficult strain I've tried to clone yet.
Can't wait to get farms Midnight Farms cuts. Blueberry cookies is making me salivate.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 14, 2015)

i bet that platinum is a beauty 

and @gitarre10000 no problem man i hope all is well , i was in a rush packing next time i will make sure have the box and everything before i am trying to send lol 

and let me know if any wilt or anything i will gladly send some extras of what i got going on  this week should be real nice 

gonna start putting some girls back down in the flower setup , gonna still veg them out longer but i need the extra space, my closet is so packed right now


----------



## kgp (Aug 14, 2015)

A better pic of ghost.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

Genotype A's clone selection for today (Bay 11 also on the list). Man, I'd like to grab a bunch of these! I tried their Skywalker OG (I seriously doubt the 24% thc claim) and it was just meh, so I'm a little gun shy with them. Plus they charge $50 per clone, which seems a little on the high side....peeps that buy clones please correct me if I'm wrong and the prices are reasonable.

Tempting....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Genotype A's clone selection for today (Bay 11 also on the list). Man, I'd like to grab a bunch of these! I tried their Skywalker OG (I seriously doubt the 24% thc claim) and it was just meh, so I'm a little gun shy with them. Plus they charge $50 per clone, which seems a little on the high side....peeps that buy clones please correct me if I'm wrong and the prices are reasonable.
> 
> Tempting....
> 
> View attachment 3479604



Those clone prices are def high. The clone spots in Cali sell clones for $10-20. Sell teens a lil higher but that's ridiculous they're charging that. And if you get a tray of cuts you know the price goes way down. Hell somebody with great genetics could start a clone place and kill selling. I know it sounds easy but if you could get the start up money or some investors it could work.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Those clone prices are def high. The clone spots in Cali sell clones for $10-20. Sell teens a lil higher but that's ridiculous they're charging that. And if you get a tray of cuts you know the price goes way down. Hell somebody with great genetics could start a clone place and kill selling. I know it sounds easy but if you could get the start up money or some investors it could work.


I thought that's what clones typically sell for. I guess you have to factor in that Cali is a different market than Michigan. Way more competition in CA so the prices reflect that. I'd really have no problem paying $50 if I knew the clone was legit for something like SFV OG. Shit I'd pay triple that price. Just not sure about these guys...


----------



## kgp (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd pay pay several thousand for a real tk cut...

I'd think 50 bucks is well worth it for any of the og cuts if they're legit...

Great genetics are priceless. And I can almost guarantee that most 100 seed packs won't have an elite.


----------



## kgp (Aug 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I thought that's what clones typically sell for. I guess you have to factor in that Cali is a different market than Michigan. Way more competition in CA so the prices reflect that. I'd really have no problem paying $50 if I knew the clone was legit for something like SFV OG. Shit I'd pay triple that price. Just not sure about these guys...


I had their sfv cut a while back. It is not like the real sfv cut I have now. Thick stems, big broad leaves.. It was a good plant, just not that lemon cleaner real og.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> I had their sfv cut a while back. It is not like the real sfv cut I have now. Thick stems, big broad leaves.. It was a good plant, just not that lemon cleaner real og.


Which is why I don't even want to waste $50 on it. It's just so tempting to see a list of terrific strains like that


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'd pay pay several thousand for a real tk cut...
> .


No kidding? I'm fortunate that I don't have to be budget conscious, but I've never encountered any recreational or medical 'high' that I'd even consider paying anything close to that for personal use.

Maybe if someone is looking to breed/do a business start up, but otherwise, I can't grok your passion.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

i'd love to see that golden goat cut they have.

someone like you stOw can easily research the leaf shape, plant structure, or whateves before you grab a clone.

but if the skywalker was "meh"...the trust meter is pinging & pegging off the chart.
i'd pay $50 for a clean, drama free, healthy cut.

but id be more satisfied if it was verified by a grow homie.
im happy to bless people w/ what ive run think is gud in my garden.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

im smoking the sky lotus now.
definitely not "meh".

& shit lights up the house when the jar lid comes off.

for the $, its not a bad thing to support the local "dirty mitten" scene.
especially if it leads to you having more options for your space & clients.

my 2 cents.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

im down in the lab in 5, 4,3,2,1

setting up the final light cooling with the true "y" that just showed.

@ genuity ....are you (generally) going into the biggest container you can as soon as possible?

as if to say....if i know im finishing in 3 gals put the clone in that as soon as possible.
im doing to many transplants? 4 for the plant life cycle on average.

saves space but i want bigger plants faster.

my logic is sound?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i'd love to see that golden goat cut they have.
> 
> someone like you stOw can easily research the leaf shape, plant structure, or whateves before you grab a clone.
> 
> ...


Regarding the Skywalker OG...

I've never grown one before this one, so I have nothing to compare it to (my opinion on it is based solely on that one clone). It was definitely "meh". I have a bigger problem with the claim that it's 24% thc than the claim that it's authentic. Granted I never had the flowers tested, but even so 24% thc seems like a huge stretch. My dream lotus tested at 19% thc iirc, and that gets me way more blown out than the Skywalker OG does.

Plus a couple people (kgp and captain sticky fingers) have basically said that the strains from them they've tried are not the real deal...and I have no reason to doubt them.

It would be so nice to have a local place to pick up verified cuts like this! New shop opening up in the D in a couple weeks that I think will be more on point.


----------



## kgp (Aug 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? I'm fortunate that I don't have to be budget conscious, but I've never encountered any recreational or medical 'high' that I'd even consider paying anything close to that for personal use.
> 
> Maybe if someone is looking to breed/do a business start up, but otherwise, I can't grok your passion.


I want it for no other reason then personal. It's my dream cut that I've chased many years and got taken for many times. It probably would satisfy my tastes enough to stop searching and finally be content. And to me.. That's priceless.

I've not been lucky enough to network to get it. If friendship, trust, or trade all fails. I put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've not been lucky enough to network to get it. If friendship, trust, or trade all fails. I put my money where my mouth is.


if i could rent a car, drive west, grab clones, & come back to the crib with just 2 or 3 things ive always wanted.

fuck the $.

ill get that all back.
plus it satisfies the grow soul. priceless. i agree.

like you siad no way your finding sfv og in one pack of $100 beans.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> I want it for no other reason then personal. It's my dream cut that I've chased many years and got taken for many times. It probably would satisfy my tastes enough to stop searching and finally be content. And to me.. That's priceless.
> 
> I've not been lucky enough to network to get it. If friendship, trust, or trade all fails. I put my money where my mouth is.


tk ?


----------



## TubePot (Aug 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? I'm fortunate that I don't have to be budget conscious, but I've never encountered any recreational or medical 'high' that I'd even consider paying anything close to that for personal use.
> 
> Maybe if someone is looking to breed/do a business start up, but otherwise, I can't grok your passion.


The real Crippie and the Miami Haze clone that I had in the 90's would be worth a few grand, imo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2015)

TubePot said:


> The real Crippie and the Miami Haze clone that I had in the 90's would be worth a few grand, imo.


why ?


----------



## TubePot (Aug 15, 2015)

The Haze clone was easy to grow, a monkey could grow it. It was my first time growing and I NEVER had a problem. Yield was unreal(over 2lbs per1000watt) and so was the bud, real nice sativa high but if you over did it you were couch locked.

And the Crippie was just a great smoke. In my top 5....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

TubePot said:


> The Haze clone was easy to grow, a monkey could grow it.


I resent that


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

That sucks to here that about genotypes clones i got there ghost og, the white, lvbk, and purple urkle.i hope they are legit i just ran their rare darkness, uk cheese, and confidential cheese they are all fire for sure. I want the real thing though when I'm buying a clone even if it is fire. I ran there green crack s1 and critical plus to fire as well only one i ever tested was the gc it was 18.5 thc i think they claim 20. My journal has those strains in it if anyone wants to take a look. I do think 50 for a clone is high but so is 100 for ten seeds in the grand scheme is not that much though i guess.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd def. get these reserva priv seeds again, keeper was delicious, pretty sure there's some nice subtle variety in those packs.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-skywalker-kush/prod_3469.html

somewhere ive got a pic of genotypeA's golden goat in veg sm... haven't flowered.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> That sucks to here that about genotypes clones i got there ghost og, the white, lvbk, and purple urkle.i hope they are legit i just ran their rare darkness, uk cheese, and confidential cheese they are all fire for sure. I want the real thing though when I'm buying a clone even if it is fire. I ran there green crack s1 and critical plus to fire as well only one i ever tested was the gc it was 18.5 thc i think they claim 20. My journal has those strains in it if anyone wants to take a look. I do think 50 for a clone is high but so is 100 for ten seeds in the grand scheme is not that much though i guess.


that cut of Grn crk is yummy. i did some breeding with it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> That sucks to here that about genotypes clones i got there ghost og, the white, lvbk, and purple urkle.i hope they are legit i just ran their rare darkness, uk cheese, and confidential cheese they are all fire for sure. I want the real thing though when I'm buying a clone even if it is fire. I ran there green crack s1 and critical plus to fire as well only one i ever tested was the gc it was 18.5 thc i think they claim 20. My journal has those strains in it if anyone wants to take a look. I do think 50 for a clone is high but so is 100 for ten seeds in the grand scheme is not that much though i guess.


Man you just complicated things for me. Just when I was ready to write them off! lol

If you ever run the Skywalker OG please met me know what you think of it. Maybe I just picked out the biggest turd in the bunch and the rest of their stuff is nice. I dunno


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that cut of Grn crk is yummy. i did some breeding with it


Yeah i liked it for sure it's a great plant for concentrates, great yeilds on the wax.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Yeah i liked it for sure it's a great plant for concentrates, great yeilds on the wax.



hoping their rare darkness geno delivers some flavor.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3479770
> hoping their rare darkness geno delivers some flavor.


I dig the wheel burrow, I wish I could have plants outside!


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3479770
> hoping their rare darkness geno delivers some flavor.


The flavor on that is great grapes and lavender. It's really got that flavor you think of when you think purple weed


----------



## kgp (Aug 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> tk ?


Triangle kush


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2015)

LVBK is a SinCity strain from seed so I don't see no reason as to why its not legit same as the Rare Darkness from Rare Dankness. Now the clone only strains is the one I would be weary of especially if reputable members like kgp and capt sticky speak on them. They remind me a lot of DHN got a lot of great cuts some the real deal a lot of the others are from seed stock that someone found. Just like kgp said about Genos SFV thick stems much stronger is the same said about DHN and the fact they have Swerves lineage on his SFV line is what lets you know its not the true real deal. Good plants but as stated before want the real deal.

Man whoever has the Triangle Kush is a lucky mofo. That's one cut many people say they have but don't in the end. That one is not being shared and when it does people pay huge amounts for it thousands and who's really gonna share a cut when they had to pay bread for it like that. Honestly tho it looks just like SFV to me with maybe a lil more stacking I def would like to experience the Triangle Kush to see what's all the fuss. @kgp is it better than SFV or Ghost?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I thought that's what clones typically sell for. I guess you have to factor in that Cali is a different market than Michigan. Way more competition in CA so the prices reflect that. I'd really have no problem paying $50 if I knew the clone was legit for something like SFV OG. Shit I'd pay triple that price. Just not sure about these guys...


They run 10 to 20 here in Eugene but not many have anything legit.

A cherry pie clone. I have the aero cleaned out and bleaching the hell out of it. I will just do the low tec shit for a bit


----------



## Joedank (Aug 15, 2015)

kgp said:


> I want it for no other reason then personal. It's my dream cut that I've chased many years and got taken for many times. It probably would satisfy my tastes enough to stop searching and finally be content. And to me.. That's priceless.
> 
> I've not been lucky enough to network to get it. If friendship, trust, or trade all fails. I put my money where my mouth is.


i lost a "friend" over a stupid effing TK cut .... the buds were HUGE it was lemonfruity . tasted nothing like the one i smoked in cali at the secret cup....called him out . ... he also hold to the TK being a S1 of sfv even with the guys from new smyrna saying the had it for YEARS...lol
back on the hunt . but did not know what to call the buds i sold so we called em notangle...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i lost a "friend" over a stupid effing TK cut .... the buds were HUGE it was lemonfruity . tasted nothing like the one i smoked in cali at the secret cup....called him out . ... he also hold to the TK being a S1 of sfv even with the guys from new smyrna saying the had it for YEARS...lol
> back on the hunt . but did not know what to call the buds i sold so we called em notangle...


Ah he gave you the "LIEangle Kush" cut. Not quite as popular.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ah he gave you the "LIEangle Kush" cut. Not quite as popular.


woah that was WAY better name!! .... too funny ... we thought it was silly to "defend" a cut with no real pedigree. no tangle with my cuts
i fully accept there are misnamed cuts . just sucks to experence it from a "friend"... who grows great flowers ..


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

Couple pics of genotypeA's ghost og. I sure hope it's legit i was stoked to have some ghost.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

Their the white anybody know if the white grows like this. It gets shots that start horizontal then turn up to the light after a day or two


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

And genotypes purple urkle nothing exciting yet. She is deff the slowest girl in the tent on has huge leafs


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, this thread is sweet. So many people looking for the legends.. I gotta ask, anybody have the OGKB cookies? And willing to share at a reasonable effort? I'm looking for the top dollar trick at a back alley blow job price point if ya catch my drift..


----------



## bravedave (Aug 15, 2015)

I have been growing for just over a year. Received clones from a gentleman who has been growing since the 80s. The clones I got and continue with have been cloned since the 90s. One he knows as Paralyzer and the other is Bubblegum Kush. The Bubblegum, late in flower, when sticky and juicy, smells SO much like bubblegum that it should come with a Bazooka Joe comic. Both are great tasting and great highs. The BG is pretty special and I plan to continue to dial it in before moving on to something else.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

bravedave said:


> I have been growing for just over a year. Received clones from a gentleman who has been growing since the 80s. The clones I got and continue with have been cloned since the 90s. One he knows as Paralyzer and the other is Bubblegum Kush. The Bubblegum, late in flower, when sticky and juicy, smells SO much like bubblegum that it should come with a Bazooka Joe comic. Both are great tasting and great highs. The BG is pretty special and I plan to continue to dial it in before moving on to something else.


are you allowed to share ?
the paralyzer is a much admired strain out on the western slope of the rockies here in my lil part of colorado...
there are a few cuts though ...


Al Yamoni said:


> Wow, this thread is sweet. So many people looking for the legends.. I gotta ask, anybody have the OGKB cookies? And willing to share at a reasonable effort? I'm looking for the top dollar trick at a back alley blow job price point if ya catch my drift..


so if a pack of seeds from OGKB are 800$ what do think a legit cut is worth ??


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> are you allowed to share ?
> the paralyzer is a much admired strain out on the western slope of the rockies here in my lil part of colorado...
> there are a few cuts though ...
> 
> ...


Never had understood that part "I got he real deal Holyfield but I'm not allowed to share " . If I pay cash for it I'll do whatever I please with it...if it's a "gift " that comes with strings or restrictions I don't want it !!! The OG Kush (sfv ) is my dream cut...doubt I will ever have her but if I was to get lucky enough to get it EVERYBODY that I know that wants her too would receive a gift . Only ppl that put restrictions on cuts like that as they "gift " them is ppl that are greedy or have a inferiority complex and by doing so makes them feel important and empowered . Its sad really .


----------



## bravedave (Aug 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> are you allowed to share ?
> the paralyzer is a much admired?


No restrictions except for a few state lines.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Never had understood that part "I got he real deal Holyfield but I'm not allowed to share " . If I pay cash for it I'll do whatever I please with it...if it's a "gift " that comes with strings or restrictions I don't want it !!! The OG Kush (sfv ) is my dream cut...doubt I will ever have her but if I was to get lucky enough to get it EVERYBODY that I know that wants her too would receive a gift . Only ppl that put restrictions on cuts like that as they "gift " them is ppl that are greedy or have a inferiority complex and by doing so makes them feel important and empowered . Its sad really .


agreed.
dont give me shit thinking im not sharing.
& if the restrictions are heavy... keep that cut.

free the weed.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

i love these filters... simple design yet easy to refresh w/ carbon.

http://www.airboxfilter.com/features.html


----------



## SupaM (Aug 16, 2015)

Shit, still workin on getting my first clone only around this b#tch...you guys are very lucky to be where you are, don't take it for granted...still primitive as shit where I am.....I've yet to even try some of the strains you guys have, but my bean collection is decent, thanks to some friends and the Tude. My luck may be changing soon though... ATB!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

blue dream , busted out the root riot & immediately put into a container.


----------



## TubePot (Aug 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Never had understood that part "I got he real deal Holyfield but I'm not allowed to share " . If I pay cash for it I'll do whatever I please with it...if it's a "gift " that comes with strings or restrictions I don't want it !!! The OG Kush (sfv ) is my dream cut...doubt I will ever have her but if I was to get lucky enough to get it EVERYBODY that I know that wants her too would receive a gift . Only ppl that put restrictions on cuts like that as they "gift " them is ppl that are greedy or have a inferiority complex and by doing so makes them feel important and empowered . Its sad really .



I have zero clue as to why some hoard cuts but if I had a special cut that I made and was growing commercially why would I pass out that cut?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> I have zero clue as to why some hoard cuts but if I had a special cut that I made and was growing commercially why would I pass out that cut?


Refer to the "greedy " part of my post


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Shit, still workin on getting my first clone only around this b#tch...you guys are very lucky to be where you are, don't take it for granted...still primitive as shit where I am.....I've yet to even try some of the strains you guys have, but my bean collection is decent, thanks to some friends and the Tude. My luck may be changing soon though... ATB!


Bro I got chu don't worry. Matter fact I got two GG#4 you can get right now. They are teens they have been rooted for weeks now and have started to grow and are tall lol. Pm me and we can meet up somewhere I stay in University area


----------



## TubePot (Aug 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Refer to the "greedy " part of my post


So what does that make you then, entitled? 
Wonder why KFC is so greedy and won't divulge their secret recipe for the fried chicken. How bout 3M, Dupont, Coke, ect.... You get the gist...


I would give out anything I have now, but I can't call someone greedy if they are making a living on their hard work and intellectual property, that makes no sense to me. my 2 cents


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> So what does that make you then, entitled?
> Wonder why KFC is so greedy and won't divulge their secret recipe for the fried chicken. How bout 3M, Dupont, Coke, ect.... You get the gist...
> 
> 
> I would give out anything I have now, but I can't call someone greedy if they are making a living on their hard work and intellectual property, that makes no sense to me. my 2 cents


You good bro do what ya do


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2015)

,


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> So what does that make you then, entitled?
> Wonder why KFC is so greedy and won't divulge their secret recipe for the fried chicken. How bout 3M, Dupont, Coke, ect.... You get the gist...
> 
> 
> I would give out anything I have now, but I can't call someone greedy if they are making a living on their hard work and intellectual property, that makes no sense to me. my 2 cents


All of those companies are the scum of the earth and care nothing for the future of it. Flawed thinking like that is what needs to change about us as human beings trying to move forward with the preservation of a bright future for our children


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

the more you look around, 800$ pack of seeds , hash oil cbd rich costing $100 dram, and lets not forget that cali outdoor & colo indoor fucking up my profits... but the electric company still want that $. its an outdated mode that hippie paradigm.

i refuse to share a dutch, joint, or bowl.
i always smoke my own. get urs. even if its from my jars 
not rolling you shit. not lighting your pipe. not passing you the grinder.

self motivate.

but please...
free the weed!

if you can make a living in the seed game.
or if you really do grow & sell for an honest living...

im jelly


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> I have zero clue as to why some hoard cuts but if I had a special cut that I made and was growing commercially why would I pass out that cut?


Nothing wrong with that thinking some do that but I feel in this community its not a good look and good karma wont come your way. Thinking that way can get you a lot of money and its nothing wrong with it but people like Coke etc don't care for anyone but themselves and their family and real good friends they make money with. Plus in the canna community its a lil different than that type of market you would get really frowned upon by not passing cuts and its creates too much drama with it like GSC and CookieFam. I think they got some bad karma attached to them IMHO but you see someone like Joesy Wales who lets his GG#4 out to the world yet the people who respect this give him the respect of letting something out like that to the masses and loved for it and lots of people will do things for him not as being a lacky but its the respect for doing something most people don't do and doing stuff like this makes you many friends that will help you in ways you may not ever could be helped before. So its nothing wrong with thinking that way but I'd rather share something special I created that many people loved cus I would only care about how I looked in the eyes of good people. Haters gonna hate no matter what you do so I wouldn't care what they think but good people in this community you want on your side


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nothing wrong with that thinking some do that but I feel in this community its not a good look and good karma wont come your way. Thinking that way can get you a lot of money and its nothing wrong with it but people like Coke etc don't care for anyone but themselves and their family and real good friends they make money with. Plus in the canna community its a lil different than that type of market you would get really frowned upon by not passing cuts and its creates too much drama with it like GSC and CookieFam. I think they got some bad karma attached to them IMHO but you see someone like Joesy Wales who lets his GG#4 out to the world yet the people who respect this give him the respect of letting something out like that to the masses and loved for it and lots of people will do things for him not as being a lacky but its the respect for doing something most people don't do and doing stuff like this makes you many friends that will help you in ways you may not ever could be helped before. So its nothing wrong with thinking that way but I'd rather share something special I created that many people loved cus I would only care about how I looked in the eyes of good people. Haters gonna hate no matter what you do so I wouldn't care what they think but good people in this community you want on your side


 Well said my brother!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> .......... human beings trying to move forward with the preservation of a bright future for our children..........


I wouldn't sweat the future....much.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I wouldn't sweat the future....much.


Yea you damn right about that  and a lot of the others who may get it too


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

everybody deserves great flowers.

you hear again & again even legit dispensaries have suspect shit.
how exactly is this helping anybody? seems anti compassion to give you something its not.

i'd like 5g of "the white" please?

well thanks for that $, customer, here's 5g of something almost like it.

i cut a dude off from the [email protected] for renaming cuts i gave him "7 up" & "kool aide".
just offends me. and his tahoe cut... straight half ass.
he had a 6 or 7 tier price structure. wtf?
cant work with you... that's soulless.

& fuck some of my clients for treating me like a pez dispenser.
they think my access is there's.

wrong ! they'll never smoke SSDD.
swear it. all for me & my sleep issues.

they could care about shit ...outside the $ per ounce.

all these things we discuss ....go both ways.
its gud to see guys like joedank not giving out the "lie-tangle kush".
just as its good to make a few buck$.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> I have zero clue as to why some hoard cuts but if I had a special cut that I made and was growing commercially why would I pass out that cut?


create demand where ther is none OR
just to be show off  paris og is one of those lock and key strains .... but who fucking cares if it just OK??


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I wouldn't sweat the future....much.


no a debate i want BUT
her husband helped me ALOT directly and did more for this country than most i have seen


----------



## bravedave (Aug 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Well said my brother!


I agree, but if I read this right, one of the "good" people took the first shot. @TubePot is on the money...anyone should be free to capitalize on their own work, just like anyone is free to put in the same work and give it away or compete. To castigate someone for partaking in an activity that has been feeding people since there were people is so Pepsi Light.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> I have zero clue as to why some hoard cuts but if I had a special cut that I made and was growing commercially why would I pass out that cut?


I can see your point if you're growing for a living and you don't want other cats to have that special cut that you rely on to put food on the table.

I have a daytime job that pays the bills, so growing weed for me is a hobby and I get to help out a few sick people while I'm at it too. So with that in mind, I'm all about sharing... but I can see your point. I never get upset if someone doesn't share. Each of us have our own unique circumstances.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> So what does that make you then, entitled?
> Wonder why KFC is so greedy and won't divulge their secret recipe for the fried chicken. How bout 3M, Dupont, Coke, ect.... You get the gist...
> 
> 
> I would give out anything I have now, but I can't call someone greedy if they are making a living on their hard work and intellectual property, that makes no sense to me. my 2 cents


I can understand this to an extent, like stow just posted if you are putting food on your table with it why not keep it as rare as possible. Lots of people don't do the work but want the treasure, I understand that not many want to share their hard earned treasures. However in an ideal society I would love to openly be able to trade genetics. It would be nice to actually track down what strain does exactly what I personally need from it.

It would advance the cannabis industry even faster, when companies started sharing genetics all the sudden we now have 1,000s of seed companies and so many strains it is hard to choose from. The THC-A keeps rising and we are finding more and more about the plant.

I don't think it could have been done as fast with people hording to themselves.

Also another point I wanna add is that not everyone can bring out the true potential in ones prized cut so even if you share it with 1,000 people how many are going to be able to produce the quality and aesthetics that you do.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2015)

bravedave said:


> I agree, but if I read this right, one of the "good" people took the first shot. @TubePot is on the money...anyone should be free to capitalize on their own work, just like anyone is free to put in the same work and give it away or compete. To castigate someone for partaking in an activity that has been feeding people since there were people is so Pepsi Light.


Just saying that those examples were of people that do no good for anyone. Not trying to take a shot at anyone on here personally @TubePot. Hell, DuPont is one of the original corporations responsible for cannabis prohibitions beginning and a direct result of how firm the prohibitions roots became at one point.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just saying that those examples were of people that do no good for anyone. Not trying to take a shot at anyone on here personally @TubePot. Hell, DuPont is one of the original corporations responsible for cannabis prohibitions beginning and a direct result of how firm the prohibitions roots became at one point.


Fine, but his point was more about companies who excelled due to their creation of something unique. Some here tried to conflate that into an evil corporation meme it seems. Don't make me dig out the Milton Friedman/Phil Donahue greed video.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just saying that those examples were of people that do no good for anyone..


I dunno, Al......after a long day of chopping and trimming and cleaning and re-loading the main tent, a half joint of Bruce Banner3 x MC and a bucket of Colonel Sanders chicken ain't perfection, but yes it is......



bravedave said:


> Fine, but his point was more about companies who excelled due to their creation of something unique.


Yeah....those 11 secret herbs and spices....fingerlickin' good.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree with both sides of the view so I wasn't mad with him at all. But I look at it a lil different when it comes to cannabis and the community. If you are growing commercially to sell to people who really need it then you only grow in a certain state the demand becomes to high for it then what are you gonna do when all the medical and legal states want your buds. You just gonna keep hoarding it because its you money maker? Everyone has their reasons to why the grow but if I was doing commercially it would be all about the patients and if my cut was something special I would want everyone in the world to experience it and enjoy it. That's just me and like I said good people in this community stick together and you could hoard that special cut and it could fuck up your business and ruin your reputation. Some people wont buy the product from it just cus they know how its being treated so like I said karma is a bitch and take it how you want it but I only want good karma


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree with both sides of the view so I wasn't mad with him at all. But I look at it a lil different when it comes to cannabis and the community. If you are growing commercially to sell to people who really need it then you only grow in a certain state the demand becomes to high for it then what are you gonna do when all the medical and legal states want your buds. You just gonna keep hoarding it because its you money maker? Everyone has their reasons to why the grow but if I was doing commercially it would be all about the patients and if my cut was something special I would want everyone in the world to experience it and enjoy it. That's just me and like I said good people in this community stick together and you could hoard that special cut and it could fuck up your business and ruin your reputation. Some people wont buy the product from it just cus they know how its being treated so like I said karma is a bitch and take it how you want it but I only want good karma



Good karma coming your way soon brother, no worries I got you on that!

@Dr.D81 check yo email!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

[QUOTE="akhiymjames, post: 11834212, member: 190382"karma is a bitch and take it how you want it but I only want good karma[/QUOTE]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

secret politics section?

prepare your anuses.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree with both sides of the view so I wasn't mad with him at all. But I look at it a lil different when it comes to cannabis and the community. If you are growing commercially to sell to people who really need it then you only grow in a certain state the demand becomes to high for it then what are you gonna do when all the medical and legal states want your buds. You just gonna keep hoarding it because its you money maker? Everyone has their reasons to why the grow but if I was doing commercially it would be all about the patients and if my cut was something special I would want everyone in the world to experience it and enjoy it. That's just me and like I said good people in this community stick together and you could hoard that special cut and it could fuck up your business and ruin your reputation. Some people wont buy the product from it just cus they know how its being treated so like I said karma is a bitch and take it how you want it but I only want good karma


...or after "the community" turns their back on him, "the consumer" continues to demand his product and he continues to up the price on it while making absorbent profits...that he is squirreling away into a bank in the Virgin Islands ...the community is inflamed and begin picketing his corporate office...his employees are confused as he has always treated them and paid them fairly...right at the point one of the picketers has picked up a big rock, a big tour bus pulls up with loudspeakers blasting something by Springsteen. The bus and then the music stops and TubePot steps down the stairs where he convinces them to get on as a little ride might clear things up...he drives them to the new children's hospital he built with his Virgin Island $$$$. Good Karma indeed. . Sorry, pouring here...not much to do.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Some people wont buy the product from it just cus they know how its being treated so like I said karma is a bitch and take it how you want it but I only want good karma


This thread has only one kind of karma and you're looking at him


----------



## TubePot (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow, I opened a can or worms. Sorry folks, wasn't my intention.

I agree with most of what you folks have said. I see both sides, some of you only see your side.

We were given a Clone, was partners with person that gave me Clone, 4 partners total. Long story short, guy living in house took off after a few gigs and left us hanging. I took the mom and did my own thing for 2 years but had to stop when my ex wife threaten me during our divorce.

Can you believe that I had to KILL the mom because I didn't know anyone who was growing to pass her off? 
Till this day the only folks that grow that I know are from here, RIU. So, greedy I'm not, never have been and hopefully never will be. 

Good karma to all.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I dunno, Al......after a long day of chopping and trimming and cleaning and re-loading the main tent, a half joint of Bruce Banner3 x MC and a bucket of Colonel Sanders chicken ain't perfection, but yes it is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already bought that corn in subsidies paid to the growers GMO mostly .... highly suspect storage pratices . and NO isurence for workers....
that meat has a hard time in your gut and will cause you cancer later in life ....
wow long day trimming all 10 grams of that hermi fest ...lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

My thinking...

What comes first!!!

Friendship or the clone only?

How long will it take to build that friendship?

Now...do I trust this person to send me some clones?

Do I want the clone just cause,everyone else has it?

Or do I want to experience what my friends are enjoying?

Is this clone going to make me some type of Internet super star?

I wonder if my friends will like a clone of what I found & am enjoying?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Wow, I opened a can or worms. Sorry folks, wasn't my intention.
> 
> I agree with most of what you folks have said. I see both sides, some of you only see your side.
> 
> ...


Nah bro I believe I created this shit storm...let me take the time to further explain...YOUR personal work is your business o o whatever you want bro free enterprise in this country but the folks making their names or hoarding cuts of "clone only " which most came from bagseed to begin with just puzzles me and the folks out here copping others work , cracking a 10 pk, finding a male and all of a sudden they bonified breeders charging exorbitant prices on beans is crazy...take this a an example sort of Greenpoint Seeds found a couple males and started chucking pollen on clone only strains and selling the resulting beans...no problems there a his prices reflect his amount if work but if those same beans cost let say $100 a pk I'd never even consider looking at his stock . Now I'm lost again on the subject and the point I was trying to make anyway the strains I was mostly referring have been around already for 20 years plus I think basically what I was trying to say is if I have to make deal as to not share a cut that was giving to me then I really don't want it because I want to give it to everyone that wants it too , that as always dreamed of holding such a cut...fuck it I'm tired of explaining myself have great day everyone !!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow long day trimming all 10 grams of that hermi fest ...lol


You mad bro ? 



Joedank said:


> tall ladies i like em tall an top heavy  glad we prodded you lolz..


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You mad bro ?


yea my life is uber funny today ... thought i would share my thoughts on monster cookies...


genuity said:


> My thinking...
> 
> What comes first!!!
> 
> ...


internetsuperstar...
if you get famous i want a mini horse for my daughter


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 16, 2015)

hmm might be able to get black lime reserve, sour strawberry, burner's cookies and a few others this week lets see

and fill up every inch of space i got haha

and help some friends, i like being of assistance 

all i have to say about the sharing or hoarding strains thing is the more the merrier share away it will come back and when you need it too, karma and life's lessons have excellent timing in times of need in my experience

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening my RIU friends


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2015)

Got a top on my ghouse today


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Put a few of the clones in flower...
4 of the sfv in 10gal pots...should be in cages by tomorrow 
 
Some of the dreams & ghost & sour D


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Put a few of the clones in flower...View attachment 3480725
> 4 of the sfv in 10gal pots...should be in cages by tomorrow
> View attachment 3480726
> Some of the dreams & ghost & sour D


nice looking plants ! dark flat leaves not overly lush....
i read that list and see those containers of sexy ass plants and go DAMN. what a stable o phillys ...
love each of those flavors .... hope you find the effects and flavors you enjoy ...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 17, 2015)

wow nice greenhouse dr! 

and beautiful sfv and others genuity!

love seeing what some of you guys do with this plant in soil 

truly awesome to see  

and to smoke and medicate with i am sure is even better 

good morning to you all! 

peace,love, and weed 
happy gardening RIU greenthumbs!


----------



## kgp (Aug 17, 2015)

I grow for myself...

I grow only cuts that I like....

I am a man of my word....

If you are willing to give me a cut of a rare hard to get clone, and ask I keep it for my personal enjoyment... I will honor the deal.

I don't take cuts with the intentions of handing them out. I do it for me. 

Of coarse there are exceptions to the rule. 

My close circle can get any cut I have.

Random people who ask me cannot.

It's that simple. 

Question for you all..

What makes a rare cut, rare? 

What makes an elite cut, elite?

What makes the cut that isn't handed out better than the one that's in every dispensary?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2015)

[QUOTE="kgp, post: 11835642, member: 441670"

Question for you all..

What makes a rare cut, rare?

What makes an elite cut, elite?

What makes the cut that isn't handed out better than the one that's in every dispensary?[/QUOTE]

I'd like to add a question to your list: what could possibly make any strain 'elite' above all others? Weed only takes you so far, you know? Most people have preferences, and everyone wants good potency, but when it's all said and done, the best weed is still weed.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> I grow for myself...
> 
> Question for you all..
> 
> ...


To me rare is the probability that you can get something very similar to what you have. Like popping 100 beans and only 1 comes out a certain way. Rare doesn't = great or anything but it is not highly available.

Elite to me would be a "rare" that has potency, terpenes and the majority of tokers who take a toke off it go WOOOAH DUDE!!! that is the shit man. Something that can get you the way you wanna feel in half a joint.

As for cuts, the True OG for instance has been held for over 20 years by the guys from elemental. They finally released seeds but I don't see them releasing any cuts. This is just one instance but I believe there are many places that would rather pass out seeds than their prized cut. Making people do their own work and play around giving them more time to run their strain as an "exclusive". 

The afgooey strain I never found the real deal clone I would have loved that one, or afwreck. Stuff that you don't see every day is the kind of shit I like.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> I grow for myself...
> 
> I grow only cuts that I like....
> 
> ...


terpines and nothing eles for me .... i want them to breed with and rarely see the nugs i at a dispecary...
treehouse in the springs has some good nugs though... but they had to colllect them like everyone else....
pretty sure i like what most folks like so i just like to try mature cuts that have a word of mouth behind it ... but i will let you know if i think it grows like junk in my system

not everyone in my close circle can have access to all my cuts . cannabis or otherwise ... some do straight lucas formula hack jobs at 2000ppm and wonder why a light feeeder like cookies hermies like CRAZY at week 6 ... i dont need all that chelated food in my lungs ... lol...

for a long time my held cuts were :
apollo -13 
c-99 pineapple pheno
sour d 
blue cheese huge 26% thca pheno
bubba kush

now i run none of those but crosses with em as they proved as good or better...lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

@King Arthur True OG has been passed around and many people have it its just not Elementals cut but I get your drift. And I'm not sure or not but I believe Elemental does offer the True OG cut to buy? SOmebody who goes there would have to confirm this but that's all I'm saying regardless is its your prized cut if you release it to the masses and it exceptionally good people will always want to come and get the flowers from the establishment that put them out there. Lots of shops have cookies but where do people go to get the official right at Cookie Co Berners spot. Yes I love smoking but I realize what it does for people so if I had something that I created and it was special best believe I would want the world to experience it. Knowing the fact that I created it and passed cuts out and it makes its way everywhere would truly give me a feel of accomplishment and it helping the people who really needs and the people who want to enjoy it without truly needing.

I don't think a lot of the major elite clone only are rare anymore as lots of people have them I think rare are the ones you don't see everyday the ones people know about but where can you get it like Road Kill Skunk. Elite to me has to fall into terps, potency, flavor, all around high. I think if you could get 3 out of 4 on those its pretty good. But everybody is different and has different tastes and stuff so what I like others may not so its the person/people


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> I grow for myself...
> 
> I grow only cuts that I like....
> 
> ...


Rare cut....a extremely hard cut to find or to even get flowers from any where .
Elite cut... has bag appeal, taste , smell and most importantly to me potency...plus hard to find ! I want a certain cut for my personal enjoyment...that's why I grow purely for the shits and giggles of it all .

BTW that D Cure was the bees knees man...many thanks


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

its just words.... rare, elite, special, one off.

the plant deserves to be free.
you deserve to grow whatever u want.

its assholes keeping you from loving anything "special".
its assholes selling u a cut it never was... the lie-tangle.
its asshole turning people into biz men & biz women.

its asshole faking us.... when all that matters is u are producing quality flowers for your head & clients & family & friends.

u give me a cut.
i give it to my friend.
you want tight lids?
fuck off. keep it. i want my friend to have it.
i already planned it when you boxed that shit up 

run 50 seeds you'll find something good.
then you dont need to worry about "special".

or have a buddy grab you something & dont forget to bless that dude !!! when the time is right !!!

if i wanna light up my lab & show the world.
why not? cant call it play time for nothing !
how would i know u even have credibility ? w/o some play time ?


----------



## kgp (Aug 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> its just words.... rare, elite, special, one off.
> 
> the plant deserves to be free.
> you deserve to grow whatever u want.
> ...


Was this post directed to me ?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

nope. not at all. not even going there.
just speaking the mind.

plus its really not my biz what a grower does w/ his cuts.
sell them. hoard them. grow them. lie about them. trade them. cross them.

i will always take care of me & my grow homies.
its how i got all the best shit in my room.
today & even years ago.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked @SupaM with a couple nice GG#4 teens and he hooked me up with some great smoke. Straight loud as hell much love bro


----------



## SupaM (Aug 17, 2015)

Back atcha Bro! I was just about to check in to make sure you got home good! I just foliar fed the ladies, and am gettin some beneficials ready before I pot them up. Shit is So on! Pleasure to meet you, won't be the last. Many Thanks! Enjoy the smoke too!(OG-13a/b,MK Ultra, Canalope Kush, and Kushberry) ATB!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

Always nice to see a RIU love connection! Lol. Jk.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Back atcha Bro! I just about to checkin to make sure you got home good! I just foliar fed the ladies, and am gettin some beneficials ready before I pot them up. Shit is So on! Pleasure to meet you, won't be the last. Many Thanks! Enjoy the smoke too!(OG-13a/b,MK Ultra, Canalope Kush, and Kushberry) ATB!


Yea I made it home good Mrs had to stop at Taco Bell lol her cravings is crazy lol. Didn't want to be out too long with that had the car stanking!!!! Def wont be the last and it was a pleasure bro. Cant wait to see what you do with those. They some stinky ladies for only being clones. She's a stinky lady period enjoy mines is flowering out back since Thursday  Big huge girl lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2015)

The first sfv og had roots today. So over the next few days should have the rest come in. I took most a couple days behind the first to. Was cleaning the aero and the fucking pump stoped so i guess i will be sticking with the way i did it for years. Hell when this last sfv shows roots i will have 100% with the cups.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The first sfv og had roots today. So over the next few days should have the rest come in. I took most a couple days behind the first to. Was cleaning the aero and the fucking pump stoped so i guess i will be sticking with the way i did it for years. Hell when this last sfv shows roots i will have 100% with the cups.


did you build those walls in order to install the greenhouse ? how tall is that finished?
shit is sexy bro. nice beasty bushes u got.
i could stare at that photo a minute.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

GG4 throwing beautiful white roots. I can't thank the RIU member I got it from enough. Not sure if he wants to be on blast though.

My clone onlys ( I just started collecting again after years of seed only runs. IMO I could have kept probably 10 phenos over all the years that were as good/better than many clone onlys. So I like seeds and clones):
GG4
Sour Diesel
Headband
candyland (king clone cut)
GDP
Blue Dream and the white are waiting at my buddies house down the street. Just gotta get unstoned enough to go over. 

Anyone heard of "Amber Diesel"? I got it as a clone from a very legit dispensary but can't find any info


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> did you build those walls in order to install the greenhouse ? how tall is that finished?
> shit is sexy bro. nice beasty bushes u got.
> i could stare at that photo a minute.


Yea i built it from store bought supplys except the poly i got off ebay. It is 11 ft wide 20 ft long and is 13ft tall. Keep in mind my yard is 17 ft x 24 ft so it and the rabbits is it back there. Hell @papapayne had to crawl under the rabbits to get to the fence side to help this weekend.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> GG4 throwing beautiful white roots. I can't thank the RIU member I got it from enough. Not sure if he wants to be on blast though.
> 
> My clone onlys ( I just started collecting again after years of seed only runs. IMO I could have kept probably 10 phenos over all the years that were as good/better than many clone onlys. So I like seeds and clones):
> GG4
> ...


i know you have got this already but are you SURE it is not Amhurst diesel? that was a name on the east coast cut for a sec...
oh headband ! i wanna swap for that one ! you grow out that cut of it yet or smoked the flowers?
luv me sum paul peirce (headband for the non lilwayne crowd)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

headband... that's a great strain.
dank, good yield... that's a solid score.

id like to try some gdp for sleep meds.
the clone, backcross w/ my merlins magik lemon (gdp x doouble purp dojo x lemon skunk).
love to reverse something & make beans.... be fun ! especially using a known.

if all that u scored is legit.
man... gud looking.
happy for u.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

Other "clones" I picked up. Not sure which are "clone-only" these days. Eg. I got "polar dawg" which was made by the now defunct "house of funk" genetics. If the beans havent been available for years is it now "clone only"? LOL.

Love Dawg
Polar Dawg
Chocolate hashberry
Sweet Black Angel
Purple Trainwreck
Cannatonic 4

Edit: Most clones on the list are from Dark Heart Nursery.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Other "clones" I picked up. Not sure which are "clone-only" these days. Eg. I got "polar dawg" which was made by the now defunct "house of funk" genetics. If the beans havent been available for years is it now "clone only"? LOL.
> 
> Love Dawg
> Polar Dawg
> ...


Mmmmmm....polar dawg,super smoke.

House of funk is bad ass..ran some frost hammer,can not wait to dig back into them.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmm....polar dawg,super smoke.
> 
> House of funk is bad ass..ran some frost hammer,can not wait to dig back into them.


That's what I like to hear bro! I always wanted house of funk genetics but the only place I saw them in stock were cannacollective. So, yeah they remained unordered. 

I believe the polar dawg is chem3 x snow lotus?


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's what I like to hear bro! I always wanted house of funk genetics but the only place I saw them in stock were cannacollective. So, yeah they remained unordered.
> 
> I believe the polar dawg is chem3 x snow lotus?


Yup chem 3 x snow lotus


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's what I like to hear bro! I always wanted house of funk genetics but the only place I saw them in stock were cannacollective. So, yeah they remained unordered.
> 
> I believe the polar dawg is chem3 x snow lotus?


If its anything like the Chem3 x 88g13/hp I know its fire pure funk too. You will love it I need a Chem cut myself nobody grows Chem tho


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If its anything like the Chem3 x 88g13/hp I know its fire pure funk too. You will love it I need a Chem cut myself nobody grows Chem tho


I'm flowering her tomorrow and taking clones. If it's nice I got you bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm flowering her tomorrow and taking clones. If it's nice I got you bro.


No worries bro good looking. I wonder how it compares to the Cobra Lips(Chem3 x Appy)? Didn't you get some of those beans I got my keeper from that vegging now but she's slow wasn't like this from seed but she was almost dead couldn't believe it revegged. She's fire tho you will like the Polar Dawg


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If its anything like the Chem3 x 88g13/hp I know its fire pure funk too. You will love it I need a Chem cut myself nobody grows Chem tho


That's what i want more thing anything else some legit chem 91 or chemdawg D that chem flavor is just sooo good


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i know you have got this already but are you SURE it is not Amhurst diesel? that was a name on the east coast cut for a sec...
> oh headband ! i wanna swap for that one ! you grow out that cut of it yet or smoked the flowers?
> luv me sum paul peirce (headband for the non lilwayne crowd)


Totally what I was thinking as well. I guess we shall see in about 70 days. 

Yes I have smoked the headband. Fucking firey danknocity. IMVHO better than any headband flower I've come across from outside sources. The definition of throat/mouth coat.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup chem 3 x snow lotus


Hmmm. Maybe I'll dump some Stardawg x snow lotus pollen on her..... Things could get funkayyy!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> That's what i want more thing anything else some legit chem 91 or chemdawg D that chem flavor is just sooo good


For Chem 91' pisces genetics or CSI: Humboldt. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> GG4
> Sour Diesel
> Headband
> candyland (king clone cut)
> ...





Bob Zmuda said:


> Love Dawg
> Polar Dawg
> Chocolate hashberry
> Sweet Black Angel
> ...


Nice selection of clones, Bob. Dark Heart has some good cuts, I grew out The White, and was not disappointed. I'll be grabbing some more clones from them soon, for a breeding project, which will be my first attempt at making feminized seeds.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice selection of clones, Bob. Dark Heart has some good cuts, I grew out The White, and was not disappointed. I'll be grabbing some more clones from them soon, for a breeding project, which will be my first attempt at making feminized seeds.


was curious this morning & checked up on fastbuds.

they altered their image & cleaned up the presentation.
while i have a diff opinion, gud for you !

one person can make a difference.
proud of you for sticking to the guns.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I am sure all can agree that's a more acceptable image.



Bad Karma said:


> Nice selection of clones, Bob. Dark Heart has some good cuts, I grew out The White, and was not disappointed. I'll be grabbing some more clones from them soon, for a breeding project, which will be my first attempt at making feminized seeds.


Shoot a PM if you want someone to test for you


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 18, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> was curious this morning & checked up on fastbuds.
> 
> they altered their image & cleaned up the presentation.
> while i have a diff opinion, gud for you !
> ...


Thank you, sir. I just checked it out myself, I'm glad they decided to crop the pic, and leave out the questionable sexual content.



Mr.Head said:


> Well I am sure all can agree that's a more acceptable image.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot a PM if you want someone to test for you


If I need testers, this thread will be the first to know about it 
Right now, the plan is to reverse a Headband clone, and then hit some GDP, Blue Dream, and maybe even GG#4 (if I have enough room) with the pollen.
GDP x HB, for the medicinal connoisseur.
BD x HB, for yield and potency.
GG#4 x HB, for the hell of it.


----------



## Glenn_Coco (Aug 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I grew some Dance World by Royal Queen Seeds and enjoyed it for a couple of runs. A word of advice for anyone looking to grow high CBD strains, its better to harvest them earlier, rather than later. CBD ripens, and degrades, much faster than THC.


Hey I'm currently growing dance world too. How did you like it? I'm about a month from harvest right now.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 19, 2015)

Glenn_Coco said:


> Hey I'm currently growing dance world too. How did you like it? I'm about a month from harvest right now.


I had to do a little pheno hunting, but I was happy with the final result. A very nice cross, IMO. Like I said in my previous post, harvest her early, not late. If you see amber trichs, you're too late, the CBD levels are already greatly diminishing. Good luck.


----------



## Glenn_Coco (Aug 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I had to do a little pheno hunting, but I was happy with the final result. A very nice cross, IMO. Like I said in my previous post, harvest her early, not late. If you see amber trichs, you're too late, the CBD levels are already greatly diminishing. Good luck.


I'm mid week 5 and I see a very tiny amount of amber trichomes on one of the plants. However most of them are still clear, not even milky. Strange.

I mean, that can't be ready to harvest?
EDIT: changed picture so you can see better


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 19, 2015)

Glenn_Coco said:


> I'm mid week 5 and I see a very tiny amount of amber trichomes on one of the plants. However most of them are still clear, not even milky. Strange.
> 
> I mean, that can't be ready to harvest?
> EDIT: changed picture so you can see better


Nice resin production on her. Harvest her week 7, or 8, at the latest. She's still not ready, but not terribly far off, either. Once those trichs get nice and milky on your girls, just chop, chop, chop, chop, chop.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

[email protected]'s "pink cheese" , only two of us have this in the states , passed the cut to a friend :


----------



## Glenn_Coco (Aug 19, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Nice resin production on her. Harvest her week 7, or 8, at the latest. She's still not ready, but not terribly far off, either. Once those trichs get nice and milky on your girls, just chop, chop, chop, chop, chop.


I'm so excited haha. It's my first grow ever. I began with CFLs and then I switched to a LED light that I received monday. I get what you're saying with the phenotypes. This plant flowered a lot less than the other Dance world, I see the calyxes began swelling already and pistils production almost stopped, meanwhile the other pheno is still producing flowers and even though they haven't swelled already it produced way bigger buds. I was lucky enough to have one clone rooted.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 19, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> [email protected]'s "pink cheese" , only two of us have this in the states , passed the cut to a friend :
> 
> View attachment 3482661


under the magenta led looks pink as hell  cool ...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

soon as i can verify the dankness, pass her around.
just need to get the nugz tested. plus my bro's feedback is important too.

e$ko deserves more usa love.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 20, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I had to do a little pheno hunting, but I was happy with the final result. A very nice cross, IMO. Like I said in my previous post, harvest her early, not late. If you see amber trichs, you're too late, the CBD levels are already greatly diminishing. Good luck.


Solid advice BK. That's been my experience as well.

There's a member here (Huel Perkins) who has been growing a high cbd strain and has taken upon himself to get his strain tested at various intervals of flowering. He figures that cbd peaks about a week sooner than thc does, and ultimately degrades sooner as well. So a strain that you would normally call done at 9 weeks should be harvested no later than 8 weeks if the the cbd is what you're after.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 20, 2015)

got some clone only's other day i haven't heard much of

Big E (Fire og x Chem D)
The White x SFV og
DHN Diamond og

and a few I've been after

Black Lime Reserve
Sour Strawberry
Blueberry Cookies
Animal Cookies

the DHN diamond just got dropped not too long ago from what i hear

the white and sfv cross sounds pretty nice lets see if she takes after the sfv with more trichs and all from the white

and the fire og and chem d cross sounds nice hope she is heavy on the chem side of things

and i am so stoked to have a diesel back in the stable and crossed with strawberry cough of all things  i am excited to say the least 

stay tuned friends a lot to come soon

peace, love and weed
happy gardening everyone!


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> [email protected]'s "pink cheese" , only two of us have this in the states , passed the cut to a friend :
> 
> View attachment 3482661


I am very interested to see what you think of this. Good Cheese is some of my favorite. The combination of aroma and effect of a good Cheese is like no other flowers I have found! I can't seem to find any cheese clones here in Denver. I have found a place that has a great cut but never has any clones. I have thought about trying some seeds but I haven't heard the best things about most of them. I hope this turns out great!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

i've run it for a couple years.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

would never pass off something i didnt run more than 1x.

not cool imo.


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

Those pictures are very beautiful! How do you find the aroma/taste and the effect? I am very partial to that funky-pungent indescribable fruity flavor. What exactly is pink about the pink cheese? Also this might seem super-noob, but how do I "like" posts? I am not sure if I have to have a certain rep/amount of posts first or if I just can't find it.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

tastes like concentrated fruit punch drink.

smells like uber funky mega funk with a touch of stinky cheese made from dead skunk scent glands.

high... soaring

uk cheese x cheese berry haze (f4)

the CBH was reversed & the seeds are fem (3 left from 25).
breed by [email protected]

60 days.

yield ....very good ...almost heavy.

nugz 6.5 (ish) to 7 on a density scale of 1 to 10.

frost... lots & lots

clones ....easy

stretch is 1.5 to 2x

chances of you or that dispensary near you scoring a cut... very very minimal


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

Think I'm gonna take the 2 hour drive to grab some more clones. This is the current menu. Any recommendations?


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> tastes like concentrated fruit punch drink.
> 
> smells like uber funky mega funk with a touch of stinky cheese made from dead skunk scent glands.
> 
> ...


More like impossible! Haha
Sounds very nice though and it is definitely interesting to hear about. The CBH sounds nice but the uk cheese seems to be what I am after. Hopefully someday the cut that I smoke will be available or some seed will come out that don't require buying 100+ to find a good pheno. Until then I will be very thankful that I can smoke it at least.


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2015)

Chocolate hashberry....I don't see to many chocolates being talked about.

Platinum og...yes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Chocolate hashberry....I don't see to many chocolates being talked about.
> 
> Platinum og...yes.


Just put the chocolate hash berry into flower. I will let you know how she does. I may just grab one of each. Lol


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

purp kush & fire og
one of each sounds great too.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3483131
> Think I'm gonna take the 2 hour drive to grab some more clones. This is the current menu. Any recommendations?





genuity said:


> Platinum og...yes.


I'm really interested in trying Allen Wrench at some point as I'm a big Diesel fan. Cookies, Ghost OG, Fire OG, GDP, Headband, The White, Blue Dream, and of course Platinum OG, too. You can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3483131
> Think I'm gonna take the 2 hour drive to grab some more clones. This is the current menu. Any recommendations?


Get em all lol on a serious note id take the chem 4, sour d, head band, andblue dream. That's just based on what i would want though i haven't grown any of those out but i got some ghost and white in veg.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just put the chocolate hash berry into flower. I will let you know how she does. I may just grab one of each. Lol


Hmm maybe you should get them all lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> purp kush & fire og
> one of each sounds great too.


those were going to be my picks. Had some great purple tasting purple kush's in my day  Love it.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 20, 2015)

Johnwaton said:


> I am very interested to see what you think of this. Good Cheese is some of my favorite. The combination of aroma and effect of a good Cheese is like no other flowers I have found! I can't seem to find any cheese clones here in Denver. I have found a place that has a great cut but never has any clones. I have thought about trying some seeds but I haven't heard the best things about most of them. I hope this turns out great!


i was lucky to get the big buddha UK cheese before it went all fem, crossed it with a sweet tooth #3 x blueberry x citral kush, that was 8yrs ago, still got plenty of those seeds & its probably my most killer strain in stock, not a big yielder but thats the only negative


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> i was lucky to get the big buddha UK cheese before it went all fem, crossed it with a sweet tooth #3 x blueberry x citral kush, that was 8yrs ago, still got plenty of those seeds & its probably my most killer strain in stock, not a big yielder but thats the only negative


That definitely does sound potent & tasty! How do you find the seeds retain that cheese funk? Have you breed any of those seeds out to see what the f2 are like? Would be very interesting.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 20, 2015)

Johnwaton said:


> That definitely does sound potent & tasty! How do you find the seeds retain that cheese funk? Have you breed any of those seeds out to see what the f2 are like? Would be very interesting.


your right, i should do F2 with them cos im going through them fairly fast these last few yrs, ive never actually smoked the original uk cheese cos i just crossed up the only 2 females i had with the afore mentioned ST#3 crosses straight up, ive only smoked the resulting crosses, i can only say its a unique taste with a very potent long lasting effect


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> those were going to be my picks. Had some great purple tasting purple kush's in my day  Love it.


Yeah pk is the shit when it comes to purp taste. It one of those strains that will always have a special place heart. If you want that flavor and can't get the pk it's in the rare darkness from rd it taste so beautiful


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3483131
> Think I'm gonna take the 2 hour drive to grab some more clones. This is the current menu. Any recommendations?


Allen Wrench, Ghost OG, Fire OG, seen nothing but fire come out of those plants.


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> your right, i should do F2 with them cos im going through them fairly fast these last few yrs, ive never actually smoked the original uk cheese cos i just crossed up the only 2 females i had with the afore mentioned ST#3 crosses straight up, ive only smoked the resulting crosses, i can only say its a unique taste with a very potent long lasting effect


Oh you definitely should if you have the space and seed supply! You never know what you could get but I am sure some very nice ranging phenos. You could then breed to f3 with your favorite and see what happens. It would definitely be worth while from how you describe it!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

choc cheese by e$ko , i never bought more than one pack from dude , he sent them all like this :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

there's lots of great cheese crosses in my stash in regs :

chocolate mix , esko
chocolate cheese, esko
cheese suprise , pistils @ breeders boutique
cheesedog , connoisuer genetics
cheeseberry , esko
chuckys bride, esko

bunches dude.

i pulled bluechem, choc cheese, and cheesedog.

sold a qp of bluechem to a dude at work, kitchen life, guy was fucking up at work for weeks  

& i found a killer bodhi pack i never knew i had ssh x gogi og.
so much work to do !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i've run it for a couple years.
> 
> View attachment 3483055
> View attachment 3483058
> View attachment 3483057


How's that to trim? Looks like it could be a little challenging.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

^ meh. 
cant use the salad bowl trimmer.
its hand trim for sure. 

some detail work.
i do it in two stages.
hoping the little shit falls off in the cure box


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> choc cheese by e$ko , i never bought more than one pack from dude , he sent them all like this :
> View attachment 3483269


I had never actually heard of Eskobar until today so I definitely have to thank you. When looking at seedfinder it seems he had some great cheese crosses but none except the CBH seem to be available. I can't say I have looked super hard but I have never seem the name other than at the boutique.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

ow for sure dude.
plus his gear is cheap : www.sanniesshop.com
you can trust those guys everybody hear vouches for sannie.

imo, i did years of testing w/ dude... im not a fan of e$ko's fems.
his method is not as sound as sts... which i dont doubt he didnt move to cause his way sucks.

call it like u see it.

esko's cut of exodus is fucking amazing & w/o odor control, en mass, will get you in trouble.

cheese turns out dom in lots of crosses.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> there's lots of great cheese crosses in my stash in regs :
> 
> chocolate mix , esko
> chocolate cheese, esko
> ...


How'd you like the cheesedog? I have a pack. Popped 2 and both were beautiful males. I have pollen from my favorite. If you liked it I'm gonna dust some girlies.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3483131
> Think I'm gonna take the 2 hour drive to grab some more clones. This is the current menu. Any recommendations?


grapefruit romulan was one i did when i lived up in laytonville ... miss that stuff . if its real grapefruit i want a slice
ran a fire og cut man that thing was good goodin.. and crossed well too...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

i just pulled that out from deep freezer storage.
in the fridge now & will get popped.

the photos ive seen of grows were all amazing.
connoisuer got fire in his beans.

got those free.
dudes be sending me all kinds of shit.


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ow for sure dude.
> plus his gear is cheap : www.sanniesshop.com
> you can trust those guys everybody hear vouches for sannie.
> 
> ...


For some reason my stoned mind got the seed boutique and sannies confused - as honestly I have not visited either very much. I have definitely heard good things about sannies shop though. Hat is actually where I saw the only CBH was available.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

breeders bou... is bomb too.

i love their prices & gear... dog, cheese suprise, qrazy quake, and more.
the model they use for the distribution of their gear is smart.


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> seed bou... is bomb too.
> 
> i love their prices & gear... dog, cheese suprise, qrazy quake, and more.
> the model they use for the distribution of their gear is smart.


Yeah I had heard good things about them as well. It seems to be the only place I could find any DJ Short in stock.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

im sorry i had to edit.

breeder bou.

ive never bought from the other place.


----------



## Johnwaton (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im sorry i had to edit.
> 
> breeder bou.
> 
> ive never bought from the other place.


I have never heard of that. I will have to check it out. Finding all kinds of new genetics today! Thank you!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> esko's cut of exodus is fucking amazing & w/o odor control, en mass, will get you in trouble.
> 
> cheese turns out dom in lots of crosses.


_I've run Chucky's Bride 3 different times, and all three were c-99 dominant in taste and smell, but not the viney structure of cindy - big, fat buds, nice yield. A nice daytime smoke...a little heavier than straight cindy. Hit a clone with Lemon OG, but haven't popped any yet.

A recent Chucky's Bride:





_


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

is lime afgani a clone only?

http://www.aficionadoseeds.com/#!seeds/cay5

*

Seed Collections are produced in limited numbers by master growers once a year- in the most prime growing locations in Humboldt & Mendocino County. Our limited numbers ensures our seeds are reserved for only the most serious and well-seasoned growers who, as artists, understand the dedication needed to truly express the fine qualities behind each strains' unique character.

*

*BLACK LIME RESERVE

HERITAGE*
Steeped in legend and history The Black Lime is a private heirloom strain which descended from the legendary Woodman Canyon Oil Can; a true classic with intense jet fuel and lemon pledge aromas whose lineage, like the `78 L.A. OG Affie, predate the mainstream presence of OG and Chemdawg by more than a decade. Its powerful stance from the illustrious origins of Woodman Canyon Oil Can and Chemdawg Special Reserve gives this selection a pedigree unmatched by conventional varieties as it embodies more than 3 family generations of history, technique, and expertise.

(Long-Valley Heirloom Black Lime x Chemdawg Special Reserve)

Loud and robust frame of hard lime balanced by a vivid screen of crushed mint, citrus perfume and gasoline soaked lemon drops

Indoors | 65-70 Days


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

crazy the emerald cup went from 200 entries to over 700.

tells you something.
you wanna be in the game for real.
better brand yourself , ur ideas, and make known your crosses.

chuck nation born in cali... now everywhere.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

a cut of the lime afghani would bees the knees.
whachu need? whachu want?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> _I've run Chucky's Bride 3 different times, and all three were c-99 dominant in taste and smell, but not the viney structure of cindy - big, fat buds, nice yield. A nice daytime smoke...a little heavier than straight cindy. Hit a clone with Lemon OG, but haven't popped any yet.
> 
> A recent Chucky's Bride:
> 
> ...


i ran that too. got two phenos cheese dom & cindy dom.
that cindy male e$Ko uses if very powerful in its effect on bud structure, finish time, & flavor.
my chucky, even with that name in my area, sold out so fast. shit was like jewels & diamonds.

if u experienced c99 dom more oftern tell u the power of that male over the cheese. 

i have run the amnesia99 which also gave me two phenos... amnesia dom (long finish) & cindy dom (short finish). they both were very stretchy. 

i asked him to hit his sour d too... sour cindy. did he ever?


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 21, 2015)

Update of the ghost og she has been growing fast, tall and lanky. This is 2 clones of her vegging they have been vegging for 19 days.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 22, 2015)

The purple urkle she's slow but she sure is dense


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Update of the ghost og she has been growing fast, tall and lanky. This is 2 clones of her vegging they have been vegging for 19 days.


It looks great bro. Very healthy and vigorous. From the pic @kgp posted of his Ghost in the clone only its looks very close to what he has yours just look a lil bit stronger but still has the viney growth. Cant wait to see what she does for you bro. Hoping everything is all good with it.

Purple Urkle sounds like the real deal. Very slow indica dom growth I have cross of it growing and its the same way but not nearly as slow as what you got. Cant wait to see all of them bro especially the LVBK I want to see how it looks and what you report smells are like. Want to find a cut of Bubba but nobody seems to grow it so hopefully my SinCity grew can supply me with it. I do know where a few banks that have them in stock so I'm watching that one


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It looks great bro. Very healthy and vigorous. From the pic @kgp posted of his Ghost in the clone only its looks very close to what he has yours just look a lil bit stronger but still has the viney growth. Cant wait to see what she does for you bro. Hoping everything is all good with it.
> 
> Purple Urkle sounds like the real deal. Very slow indica dom growth I have cross of it growing and its the same way but not nearly as slow as what you got. Cant wait to see all of them bro especially the LVBK I want to see how it looks and what you report smells are like. Want to find a cut of Bubba but nobody seems to grow it so hopefully my SinCity grew can supply me with it. I do know where a few banks that have them in stock so I'm watching that one


yeah both kgp's ghost and zchopper's look viney lanky like my ghost og x nbk and have that easy to lst, top , scrog etc trait in there

she loves to bush out, and is a great candidate for cuts the way she responds i got some cuts of mine yesterday will take some more a little later this week too 

glad to see the similarities helps me feel better about it i got the cut from an unverified source, walked into a LA dispensary they had 5$ cuts after turning down gsc, a sfv cross, and a few others , i saw the ghost og x nbk

all i can find online on nbk is it is a select phenotype of stardawg ix they call natural born killer

it has trichomes in veg scattered on some tops and stinks more og than any og line I've grown yet

so she seems rather promising let's see how she does against my verified cuts like ken's gdp, mendo breath f2, key lime pie, candyland, sour strawberry, blueberry cookies, dhn diamond og, etc etc

strain collecting and bean collecting is addicting

wish i had even more space i would pop some bodhi and tga to round off the flavors and medicine even further than all the clone varieties i have been lucky to snag the past few months


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Genotype A menu for today:

 

I wanna scoop almost all of these up...but I'm gonna wait for @zchopper420 smoke reports first! lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm still wanting that LVBK  Customs stole it from me as well as Green Crack from Sickmeds  thieves!


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm still wanting that LVBK  Customs stole it from me as well as Green Crack from Sickmeds  thieves!


You not missing much with them green crack from sickmeds


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe the entire thing was a blessing in disguise @Mad Hamish didn't have the greatest luck with the LVBK if I remember correctly.

It's remembered as the one that got away


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Genotype A menu for today:
> 
> View attachment 3484215
> 
> I wanna scoop almost all of these up...but I'm gonna wait for @zchopper420 smoke reports first! lol


Ewww that have a pheno of that Barneys Farm cup winning Cookies Kush lol I'd go with what zchopper420 has as they look pretty good so far. I hear there's a new clone shop gonna open up in the city?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

What I really want is a legit cut of SFV OG. I've never grown a verified OG clone only and from the descriptions I've heard (mainly from kgp) it sounds like the one that I would like best. Not a dick-in-the-dirt kinda buzz, but a real terpin rich plant. Think I'm gonna try Genotype A's version even though it may not be the real deal. Heard its still good though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ewww that have a pheno of that Barneys Farm cup winning Cookies Kush lol I'd go with what zchopper420 has as they look pretty good so far. I hear there's a new clone shop gonna open up in the city?


Yes. A homie from here (good guy) is opening up on the "Green Mile". He has tons of nice cuts. The city of Detroit has legalized marihuana possession up to 1oz, plus they're real chill with dispensaries and whatnot. 

Shit is ready to blow up here in MI. 3 different ballot proposals to legalize recreational mj in the state come 2016.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

i grew GC for a while.
my clients loved it. i couldnt stand that strain.
grows bomb though. easy to clone & run.

me. id never run any barney farm. they got reeferman locked up years ago.
fuck them all the way. that cut could sit for the ages.

the white always sounds enticing.
golden goat. plat cooks. few sound good on that list.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Cannabis Cup starts today. Bought my ticket and was raring to go. Ole lady got in to a car wreck yesterday with the kids. T boned by some jackass texting on his cell phone. She suffered a concussion, but luckily everyone else was OK. No cup for me unless I want to be in the running for the worst husband of the year award. 

Great Lakes Genetics is going to have a ton of gear there along with some great looking clone only cuts. Bummed out


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

dee'toi

they need to do something! like my city...
used to be a great city. w/o taxes they broke. & then ask homeownrs to pay up.

that last mayor...the guy they indicted ...holy shit what a fraud.

you cant ask the fed to save a state. from cali to mi to nj to fla , states should be doing this everywhere.
stop taxing us directly. lets create new industry & tax that.

wtf?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

gald the wife is okay!

better to be the hubby of the year.
canna cup be there next year.

set a lawn chair in your lab.
smoke up. & u be at ur own cup !


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

s


st0wandgrow said:


> Cannabis Cup starts today. Bought my ticket and was raring to go. Ole lady got in to a car wreck yesterday with the kids. T boned by some jackass texting on his cell phone. She suffered a concussion, but luckily everyone else was OK. No cup for me unless I want to be in the running for the worst husband of the year award.
> 
> Great Lakes Genetics is going to have a ton of gear there along with some great looking clone only cuts. Bummed out


Sorry to hear that stow. Hope she heals up well. Glad the kids are ok.

Sucks bout missin the cup, can you send a friend to grab you some goodies?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

nattie g you guys see that vid?
he called subby a snitch.

let me tell you all again. you wanna be in this game? make seed? make clones (thats what id like to do)? make nugz?

listen to this guy.
he's baked but talking the truth.
branding, biz relationships, product r&d.

anybody that thinks when the gates finally open they gonna get a foothold.

you better be getting ready now.
these "stoners" out here they aint dumb.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> gald the wife is okay!
> 
> better to be the hubby of the year.
> canna cup be there next year.
> ...


Ha! Actually I'm going to get to some trimming. GG #4, Skywalker OG (last run), Cannatonic, Cheesquake, and 2 Bubblegummer phenos coming down. 

I will have a smoke report and some pics for you on the Bubblegummer shortly...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

not trying to start some shit.

just think about the biz of cannabis.

these fuckers aint playing no more. 

even swerve almost got a beating at a cup.
cause the cookie family dont play.

like this biz is full of suit, ties, and ethics. lol !


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannabis Cup starts today. Bought my ticket and was raring to go. Ole lady got in to a car wreck yesterday with the kids. T boned by some jackass texting on his cell phone. She suffered a concussion, but luckily everyone else was OK. No cup for me unless I want to be in the running for the worst husband of the year award.
> 
> Great Lakes Genetics is going to have a ton of gear there along with some great looking clone only cuts. Bummed out


Damn that sucks ass bro fareal GLG is gonna have two booths that was gonna give out free GG#4 with a shirt purchase. Lots of great genetics wish I could go. Got someone from here who is going to try and get some cuts there I want. Since your in that area there's a phenos of OGKB called OGKB 2.0, Stink Panties and a cross of GG#4 x OGKB 2.0 called GlueBreath. You should try to get these cuts as the guy who found them is from MI. Won a cup with the OGKB 2.0 and is passing it out like crazy. Check this thread out for pics https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=305173


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks ass bro fareal GLG is gonna have two booths that was gonna give out free GG#4 with a shirt purchase. Lots of great genetics wish I could go. Got someone from here who is going to try and get some cuts there I want. Since your in that area there's a phenos of OGKB called OGKB 2.0, Stink Panties and a cross of GG#4 x OGKB 2.0 called GlueBreath. You should try to get these cuts as the guy who found them is from MI. Won a cup with the OGKB 2.0 and is passing it out like crazy. Check this thread out for pics https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=305173


holy shit that thread dude. amazing.

thanks for sharing !!!!!!!!


----------



## kgp (Aug 22, 2015)

Gg4 at 50 days


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Cannatonic 4. Such great meds! If you get a chance to scoop up this cut or another high cbd strain do it!


----------



## TubePot (Aug 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Genotype A menu for today:
> 
> View attachment 3484215
> 
> I wanna scoop almost all of these up...but I'm gonna wait for @zchopper420 smoke reports first! lol


Man you guys are spoiled out there. LOL Real nice list.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4. Such great meds! If you get a chance to scoop up this cut or another high cbd strain do it!
> 
> View attachment 3484292 View attachment 3484293


Does she trade like oranges? I'm really liking the lvbk so far too it is nice and tight with quite a bit of branching. The smell on the stem rub is awesome is straight lemon candy/cleaner and coffee. It is more lemony then any other kush i have tried so far usally i think of burnt rubber when i think kush. Is a sweet lemon smell not sour if that makes any sense.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4. Such great meds! If you get a chance to scoop up this cut or another high cbd strain do it!
> 
> View attachment 3484292 View attachment 3484293


you just inspired me to go hit some branches of the sour d with the cannatonic X dubking pollen...THANKS


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 22, 2015)

I asked the genotype a fuys today if their the white was s1 or the real deal and they said it was kromes cut. They also said that if any of their cuts are s1 or not the original they list that info. Hopefully they are legit. Can't wait to try out that new spot. Great lakes genetics has a sick list of stuff today at the cup. I lost my hard card though so they won't let me in with paper work in bummed


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Does she trade like oranges? I'm really liking the lvbk so far too it is nice and tight with quite a bit of branching. The smell on the stem rub is awesome is straight lemon candy/cleaner and coffee. It is more lemony then any other kush i have tried so far usally i think of burnt rubber when i think kush. Is a sweet lemon smell not sour if that makes any sense.


No citrus smell to me. Smells like berries. Looking forward to your thoughts on those strains you grabbed...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4. Such great meds! If you get a chance to scoop up this cut or another high cbd strain do it!
> 
> View attachment 3484292 View attachment 3484293


i got a sativa cbd strain called Suzy Q by burning bush , she is bushy, responds to topping well overall great growth 

can't wait to flower her and see how the terpenes and the medicine is 

i was told she tests higher than ac/dc at 50:1 cbd to thc, actually they had it at 59:1 but after recent tests, they put it at 50:1

if those claims are anywhere near true i will love this medicine especially after breaking my jaw, clavicle, sternum, and ribs a few months ago 

could really use the pain relief seems most dispensary flower here in southern california isn't cured dried and flushed properly and is chopped early i always get heady buzz never pain relief or relaxation unless it is amazing flowers 

wish more people here were into organics like me so i could grab some inbetween my harvests


----------



## Joedank (Aug 22, 2015)

S.d.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3484610 S.d.


Lovely forest you got there bro. It shows the hard work and tlc you put into it. I bet the smells are amazing just smelling my GG#4 out back is lovely. She's in stretch mode and looking so pretty. UGHHH I need to get pics


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i got a sativa cbd strain called Suzy Q by burning bush , she is bushy, responds to topping well overall great growth
> 
> can't wait to flower her and see how the terpenes and the medicine is
> 
> ...


Right on. I think everyone should have a high cbd strain in their garden. I pass them out around here all the time. If even one person can kick the pharma pills then its all worth it. Like BK mentioned earlier, chop them sooner than you otherwise would a normal plant.




Joedank said:


> View attachment 3484610 S.d.


Man that's so kick ass! I love looking at the greenhouse pics. I'd be in my glory if I could do something like that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Genotype A menu for today:
> 
> View attachment 3484215
> 
> I wanna scoop almost all of these up...but I'm gonna wait for @zchopper420 smoke reports first! lol


My neighbor loves that Ed R SB. I was telling me start of the year he wishish he could still find it.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

Genotype A just dropped some og raskal gear.fire alien rom, strawberry, kush, urkle, wifi og, white s1, fire og bx,white skunk, white ghani, harlequin rd og, and white fire alien.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Genotype A just dropped some og raskal gear.fire alien rom, strawberry, kush, urkle, wifi og, white s1, fire og bx,white skunk, white ghani, harlequin rd og, and white fire alien.


Any idea what they're charging for those??


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any idea what they're charging for those??


Im not sure they are pretty reasonable on seed prices though usally the same as online. They do run promos too if you buy a couple packs they will prob give you a something for free, a shirt, some beans, a slick pad or something. That wifi and fire alien strawberry sound nice


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any idea what they're charging for those??


Just saw on instagram their startonic sap took 3rd for cbd concentrate. They have their own beans on firestax too. Sounds like some nice crosses deathstar x bright moments and a bunch of other deathstar crosses


----------



## SupaM (Aug 23, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Im not sure they are pretty reasonable on seed prices though usally the same as online. They do run promos too if you buy a couple packs they will prob give you a something for free, a shirt, some beans, a slick pad or something. That wifi and fire alien strawberry sound nice


Just went on their sight...wish they shipped. Bummer....


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

Back on topic the white. And a group shot of 2 the whites and 2 ghost og


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

some clone onlys loving the Oregon sun


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2015)

DHN Plat GSC


----------



## kgp (Aug 23, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3485369 View attachment 3485370 View attachment 3485371 DHN Plat GSC


Nice cooks, and pig dogs.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2015)

The 3 amigos! Colorado Flo 


 

GIRL Scout Cookies Forum cut


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> Nice cooks, and pig dogs.


Oops lol didnt notice!

Thanx


Advise to all who grow her, DO NOT TOP!!! Took a LOOOOOONNNNNGGG ass time in veg to recover


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Oops lol didnt notice!
> 
> Thanx
> 
> ...


She looks great bro. I think that's why it took forever for mines to recover. Next time she will get a nice bending over and that's it. Great job on her and the Forum too


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She looks great bro. I think that's why it took forever for mines to recover. Next time she will get a nice bending over and that's it. Great job on her and the Forum too


Thanx bro, appreciate the kind words!

Forum?! Pfffffffttttt she is EASY compared to the Plat GSC!!! Lol like childs play in comparrison!

Col Flo smells delicious, going to be a regular in my garden im thinkin. Yields look VERY HEAVY. I flowered those 3 girls just as a test, to see if i liked her, they are in 1 gallon pots, put into flower @ about 6" tall. Im gonna conservatively guesstimate they well yield a zip and a half each


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thanx bro, appreciate the kind words!
> 
> Forum?! Pfffffffttttt she is EASY compared to the Plat GSC!!! Lol like childs play in comparrison!
> 
> Col Flo smells delicious, going to be a regular in my garden im thinkin. Yields look VERY HEAVY. I flowered those 3 girls just as a test, to see if i liked her, they are in 1 gallon pots, put into flower @ about 6" tall. Im gonna conservatively guesstimate they well yield a zip and a half each


that flo looks great man!


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Just went on their sight...wish they shipped. Bummer....





st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4. Such great meds! If you get a chance to scoop up this cut or another high cbd strain do it!
> 
> View attachment 3484292 View attachment 3484293


That Cannatonic4 won 1st place for cbd flower today. That's the perkins cut correct? You get it from genotype?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Maybe the entire thing was a blessing in disguise @Mad Hamish didn't have the greatest luck with the LVBK if I remember correctly.
> 
> It's remembered as the one that got away


It was a pretty damn good run just not my cuppa tea really... didn't see the point in buying the beans as opposed to getting a good Bubba...


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 24, 2015)

GSCs1 started them on the 20th...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 24, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thanx bro, appreciate the kind words!
> 
> Forum?! Pfffffffttttt she is EASY compared to the Plat GSC!!! Lol like childs play in comparrison!
> 
> Col Flo smells delicious, going to be a regular in my garden im thinkin. Yields look VERY HEAVY. I flowered those 3 girls just as a test, to see if i liked her, they are in 1 gallon pots, put into flower @ about 6" tall. Im gonna conservatively guesstimate they well yield a zip and a half each


do you think all the inbreeding female to female is causeing this??? 
i have only seen growth like you are showing past f5 in ghost og.... 
old time breeders said "we have inbred ALOT and it led to slow growth and really low yeilds..." imo most of my cookies fit this ...lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3484610 S.d.


Nice....

Putting this one in a 10gal pot..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you think all the inbreeding female to female is causeing this???
> i have only seen growth like you are showing past f5 in ghost og....
> old time breeders said "we have inbred ALOT and it led to slow growth and really low yeilds..." imo most of my cookies fit this ...lol


thats why i pass on f4's or higher... inbred reminds me of cousin effin cousins 

and its another good reason why to get the new cbd crosses now, before everybody starts inbreeding them and all the originals are gone...


----------



## kgp (Aug 24, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thats why i pass on f4's or higher... inbred reminds me of cousin effin cousins
> 
> and its another good reason why to get the new cbd crosses now, before everybody starts inbreeding them and all the originals are gone...


Before cannabis was mainstream all there was were inbred lines. An ibl is great for uniformity and especially for breeding. Look at dogs and horses. The only way to get a pure bred is inbreeding. That's how dogs got their breeds. Selective inbreeding. There is no substitute.

Cross two ibls and you will see uniformity and vigor.

Now a days you find anything but, so we are on two opposite sides of the field.

Where's all these inbreeders you speak of? All I see are hybrids. Except for sannie.

Let me know I have a pocket full of money and I wouldn't mind throwing some there way.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> Before cannabis was mainstream all there was were inbred lines. An ibl is great for uniformity and especially for breeding. Look at dogs and horses. The only way to get a pure bred is inbreeding. That's how dogs got their breeds. Selective inbreeding. There is no substitute.
> 
> Cross two ibls and you will see uniformity and vigor.
> 
> ...


all true and on point but did inbreeding not give us hemophilia? (blood disorder) so it is only ok in inbreed to get the uniformity then stop and outcross to other uniform strains ? right??
i got a bunch of inbred stuff and more on the way .
i am speaking to all the cookies selfing leading to this SLOW crabby crepeing growth . looks like genetic bottlenecking.
i am working some og lines to f10 to cross to other f10's but it is hard to select with just 40-50 seed populations . i need to do 4000-5000 seed runs and multiple female clones from multiple males.... Acccording to all the research in genetics i am doing .
just 1 male and 1 female works for f1-f3 but later i hear it can be less than optimal .
i have been wrong before so please correct me if your mileage was diffrent


Beemo said:


> thats why i pass on f4's or higher... inbred reminds me of cousin effin cousins
> 
> and its another good reason why to get the new cbd crosses now, before everybody starts inbreeding them and all the originals are gone...


i . for some worked lines . i still mostly give out f'1 and f2's for fear folks will not like somthing i am still working on...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice....
> 
> Putting this one in a 10gal pot..
> View attachment 3485726


looks sosososo good!
hope you like snapping branches  that one can get too big for her britches (stems) net or fencing cage ?? might be in order .... oh and i hope your carbon filters are on point for trimming day ... bring some out with you please !!!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> Before cannabis was mainstream all there was were inbred lines. An ibl is great for uniformity and especially for breeding. Look at dogs and horses. The only way to get a pure bred is inbreeding. That's how dogs got their breeds. Selective inbreeding. There is no substitute.
> Cross two ibls and you will see uniformity and vigor.
> Now a days you find anything but, so we are on two opposite sides of the field.
> Where's all these inbreeders you speak of? All I see are hybrids. Except for sannie.
> Let me know I have a pocket full of money and I wouldn't mind throwing some there way.


umm imo no/yes on dog breeding.. you dont just keep breeding within the family/brother/sister effin. you source another good gene... thats why you see more dogs with hip dysplasia... same with horses.. 
why is there a greater chance of me having a "SPECIAL BABY" if i F'd my sister, then marring a different race...
im not really looking for pure breds...
tahoe's, ghost cuts, triangle, etc will be a thing in the past.. like white widow, ak47. 

take them all  
bodhi has apollo f4's now


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> GSCs1 started them on the 20th...View attachment 3485540


Are those Chimera GSC s1 or from another breeder or did you make them?


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Are those Chimera GSC s1 or from another breeder or did you make them?


Chimera was the breeder.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

OGKB


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2015)

amgprb said:


> OGKBView attachment 3485786View attachment 3485787


Oh yea that's wassup bro. She def looks different than the DHN Platinum but not much. How fast does she root? I use those rapid rooters too. I cut them in half double up on them  @Joedank somebody was discussing with me that they were told that the cut has a pathogen which is the reason for the slow growth but who knows where it comes from honestly. Its so hard to know anything with cookies since nobody really truly knows what the genetics are. Supposed to be a herm accident to so you know all that comes into play that most of the phenos are supposedly s1 of the real cookies to what CookieFam says so all that could contribute to the growth of this cut. ICmag had a great thread on it when the OGkushBreath member who had the cut and released it and showed lots of info and stuff. That thread is gone I saw it vaguely but that was a few years back. Don't remember anyone reporting the growth that slow before and he was supplying the dispensaries with it so I don't see him doing that if it wasn't somewhat commercially good in growth and yield. SO the pathogen thing intrigued me but still not sure. Cut needs to be vegged outside to try and bring back the vigor.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea that's wassup bro. She def looks different than the DHN Platinum but not much. How fast does she root? I use those rapid rooters too. I cut them in half double up on them  @Joedank somebody was discussing with me that they were told that the cut has a pathogen which is the reason for the slow growth but who knows where it comes from honestly. Its so hard to know anything with cookies since nobody really truly knows what the genetics are. Supposed to be a herm accident to so you know all that comes into play that most of the phenos are supposedly s1 of the real cookies to what CookieFam says so all that could contribute to the growth of this cut. ICmag had a great thread on it when the OGkushBreath member who had the cut and released it and showed lots of info and stuff. That thread is gone I saw it vaguely but that was a few years back. Don't remember anyone reporting the growth that slow before and he was supplying the dispensaries with it so I don't see him doing that if it wasn't somewhat commercially good in growth and yield. SO the pathogen thing intrigued me but still not sure. Cut needs to be vegged outside to try and bring back the vigor.


Showed roots much faster then DHN Plat Gsc, probably a good week or so faster.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I use those rapid rooters too. I cut them in half double up on them


interesting... i might try that next time... 
i switched to the rapid rooters mat.. same size every time.. tired of the uneven rooter plugs... 

since im organic... i've also thought about making my own plugs... picture below

maybe using the rooter tray and pressing in my own seedlin mix?


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

DHN Plat GSC in veg (un-topped)... lots of viney side branching, she will be my Mom. Gonna transplant into a 2 or 3 gallon pot soon and take a good 10 or so cuts


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 24, 2015)

calizhar , i picked up from chimera.
its in my current to do pile : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Calizahr/Chimera_Seeds/


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

I usually cut the rapid rooters in half too, buuuuuut with the elites I take no shortcuts


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks sosososo good!
> hope you like snapping branches  that one can get too big for her britches (stems) net or fencing cage ?? might be in order .... oh and i hope your carbon filters are on point for trimming day ... bring some out with you please !!!


Going to strap her down,veg her for another 5 weeks...and put her under the DE by herself.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice....
> 
> Putting this one in a 10gal pot..
> View attachment 3485726


lol. pot is brand spanking new.

tried cutting the rapid rooters as i just took some cuts.
i like them uncut.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> calizhar , i picked up from chimera.
> its in my current to do pile : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Calizahr/Chimera_Seeds/


Sounds yummy! Planning on a breeding project perhaps?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 24, 2015)

no... but i love cali-o ...it was the first strain i ever smoked on a west coast surf trip.
got me into cultivation & cannabis ...so that i could reproduce similar nugz for myself.

im on a cheese project right now.
just crackd 10 cheese x chemdawg from connoiseur.

have maybe 50 seedlings going from romulan x vortex to fire og x purple mayhem, to gsc x chem4og... wish mountain, some face off og.

im managing nugget mode & seeking mode.
mo tents , mo better !!!!! & basement soon to be full.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 24, 2015)

rom x vortex is a chuck from a guy here.
always rep+ the chuck nation in my space.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no... but i love cali-o ...it was the first strain i ever smoked on a west coast surf trip.
> got me into cultivation & cannabis ...so that i could reproduce similar nugz for myself.
> 
> im on a cheese project right now.
> ...


My uncle use to get me that cali-o back when i was a young buck (1999-2000ish) and i can STILL remember that smell and taste. Havnt found much like her recently, the last was a tangielope... damn i wish i kept that cut, very orange/citrus 

Fill that basement up! Haha, bout the only option i have here on the right-coast, im on the same mission. Probably popped 200 seeds this year on the hunt. Found a few keepers that are on their second rounds of flower to see if they make the final cut! I have 7 different Fireballs in flower now, second run, trying to find mrs right! Think i already kno, but couldnt let such nice clones go to waste


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

amgprb said:


> My uncle use to get me that cali-o back when i was a young buck (1999-2000ish) and i can STILL remember that smell and taste. Havnt found much like her recently, the last was a tangielope... damn i wish i kept that cut, very orange/citrus
> 
> Fill that basement up! Haha, bout the only option i have here on the right-coast, im on the same mission. Probably popped 200 seeds this year on the hunt. Found a few keepers that are on their second rounds of flower to see if they make the final cut! I have 7 different Fireballs in flower now, second run, trying to find mrs right! Think i already kno, but couldnt let such nice clones go to waste


Lucky duck with those fireballs  I only got 1 but she's super nice all the same 

Should throw up some pics. I'll snap some of mine too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 24, 2015)

I see no problem with 'inbred' cannabis. What the hell ELSE is a land race hmmmmm?...


----------



## amgprb (Aug 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Lucky duck with those fireballs  I only got 1 but she's super nice all the same
> 
> Should throw up some pics. I'll snap some of mine too


Yea i will get a few pics 2night...

I was lucky enough to get a 10 pack of the FB.... and as luck would have it, i didnt get a single male


----------



## Joedank (Aug 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I see no problem with 'inbred' cannabis. What the hell ELSE is a land race hmmmmm?...


inbred is awsome i got some f10 sensi star from 97 coming i am real interested in breeding with f7's that the collective has  its all the female to female cookies breeding i have seen and been a party to that is getting some DJ short style plants LOL...


genuity said:


> Going to strap her down,veg her for another 5 weeks...and put her under the DE by herself.


killer if any cut deserves the attention its her . she will reward you nicely ...
what pray tell is the DE?? sounds kinky ...muwahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Joedank (Aug 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea that's wassup bro. She def looks different than the DHN Platinum but not much. How fast does she root? I use those rapid rooters too. I cut them in half double up on them  @Joedank somebody was discussing with me that they were told that the cut has a pathogen which is the reason for the slow growth but who knows where it comes from honestly. Its so hard to know anything with cookies since nobody really truly knows what the genetics are. Supposed to be a herm accident to so you know all that comes into play that most of the phenos are supposedly s1 of the real cookies to what CookieFam says so all that could contribute to the growth of this cut. ICmag had a great thread on it when the OGkushBreath member who had the cut and released it and showed lots of info and stuff. That thread is gone I saw it vaguely but that was a few years back. Don't remember anyone reporting the growth that slow before and he was supplying the dispensaries with it so I don't see him doing that if it wasn't somewhat commercially good in growth and yield. SO the pathogen thing intrigued me but still not sure. Cut needs to be vegged outside to try and bring back the vigor.


man you know ALOT about cannabis and elite cuttings ! consider me schooled ! want to go back to school for plant patogen horticulture study . it intrests me greatly . the ghost i have does that weird leaf thing too . i wanna get it tissue tested .. but its like 300$


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> inbred is awsome i got some f10 sensi star from 97 coming i am real interested in breeding with f7's that the collective has  its all the female to female cookies breeding i have seen and been a party to that is getting some DJ short style plants LOL...
> 
> killer if any cut deserves the attention its her . she will reward you nicely ...
> what pray tell is the DE?? sounds kinky ...muwahhhhhhhhhhh


Duel ended hps


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## SupaM (Aug 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> man you know ALOT about cannabis and elite cuttings ! consider me schooled ! want to go back to school for plant patogen horticulture study . it intrests me greatly . the ghost i have does that weird leaf thing too . i wanna get it tissue tested .. but its like 300$


He's definitely a whiz.....glad to have him in my neck of the woods  Awesome Idea Beemo! ATB!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2015)

Yup ak James knows his shit.

Stand up guy too.

Shout out brotha!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

FACTS james is good people


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

So here's my Fireballs. There are many like it but this one is mine 

 Clone as of Monday/Tuesday Clone today  She grows pretty quick

    

The leaf spotting is from my water. it's all fuckered again. Getting it fixed up though.

@genuity did work on this one.  she's frosty in veg.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> So here's my Fireballs. There are many like it but this one is mine
> 
> View attachment 3485974 Clone as of Monday/TuesdayView attachment 3485972 Clone today  She grows pretty quick
> 
> ...


Nice this is my fireballs clone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

Making some poeple happy this week. Have to pack more to go tomorrow


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2015)

7/9 DQ rooted, 0/9 BB#3, and 0/9 GG#4

I believe I took those cuts on August 12th. They're all in the same batch of peat plugs and under the same dome. Same conditions...

???


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

damn, balls of fire !
was gonna grab another pack of DOG one of these days.
the one i have going is sexy & just up-potted to a 2 gal bag.
maybe have 4 or 5 of those beans.

they still giving away the fireballs seeds?

& now i see a clone being passed around.
hmmmmmm... sexy play time with plants makes a garden happy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Making some poeple happy this week. Have to pack more to go tomorrow
> View attachment 3486208


some lucky folks 


a senile fungus said:


> 7/9 DQ rooted, 0/9 BB#3, and 0/9 GG#4
> 
> I believe I took those cuts on August 12th. They're all in the same batch of peat plugs and under the same dome. Same conditions...
> 
> ???


 that's too bad. Wish I could help but my clones usually look like death by the time they root


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

my clones always sexy when they root.
jump into a container & run away.

everything in the front for a cut buddy : ssdd, pink cheese, caramel candy kush, & jtr.

ill get gg#4 from my bro. 
nice. & good looking out. 

sky lotus (on the left) all rooted, look nearly perfect.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

sexy moms + rooting hormone + a splash of nice & gentle microbe tea in the tray.

i mist with either KLN or Atami version of roots excel.

root riots are my favorite for cuts.
used to dwc. love that too. 

the dome is where its at for me.

so easy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2015)

Appreciate the love from everybody truly. There are lots of other people on here who are just like me they know who they are its too many to shot  out but they know what they have done for me and I try to do the same for everyone else. Learned a lot here before I ever even posted lol still learning everyday. Great place to be will be here long as I can. Some good stuff going in here.

ASF sorry about the cuts not rooting that's weird that they're not rooting. It has to be the ph of the peat being off. That's only thing I can see try rooter plugs. Drd81 those babies are looking lovely outside . I wish I could show you guys the GG#4 she's a beauty. professor that's how I do my cuts too except I use small Rubbermaid tote it was something I used to keep important mail in. Low light levels is best way to keep cuts healthy too much light and they will start trying to grow. I use no dome or anything. If I could show you pics of where the cuts are and how I do them its simple. Love the rapid rooter plugs


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> ASF sorry about the cuts not rooting that's weird that they're not rooting. It has to be the ph of the peat being off. That's only thing I can see try rooter plugs. Drd81 those babies are looking lovely outside . I wish I could show you guys the GG#4 she's a beauty. professor that's how I do my cuts too except I use small Rubbermaid tote it was something I used to keep important mail in. Low light levels is best way to keep cuts healthy too much light and they will start trying to grow. I use no dome or anything. If I could show you pics of where the cuts are and how I do them its simple. Love the rapid rooter plugs


i agree on so many points.

dr. d81s shit is bad ass w/ extra badass!
if we were neighbors ! wtf why i live in the city? why !
find it funny ur accent dr. d81 ...oregon is now like a place w/ people from all over. colorado too.
when i was in a'zona to see my bro evrybody i met was from someplace else.

im not saying u aint from oregon, im thinking i never heard people from out that way.
even my bro now in fla, talks with a twang.

i dome my cuts for a few days.
work every day taking the dome off & hardening them up after 3 days.
im 100% for ages & ages. the roots excel mist is the way to go.

i saw subby uses a tote too. like uber low tech. his methid i like.
have a chopstick that holds the riot open just right after i punch the hole.

picked up some new seed : wifi x black cherry pie
& got the cheesedawgs up from the cubes.
uk x black domina next.

project 20%+ cheese under way.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i agree on so many points.
> 
> dr. d81s shit is bad ass w/ extra badass!
> if we were neighbors ! wtf why i live in the city? why !
> ...


Man i moved out of the south in march so yea i sound hella country


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i agree on so many points.
> 
> dr. d81s shit is bad ass w/ extra badass!
> if we were neighbors ! wtf why i live in the city? why !
> ...


Its the same tech I use I didn't even know he cloned that what till Beemo showed me his thread here  Great easy way to clone


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i agree on so many points.
> 
> dr. d81s shit is bad ass w/ extra badass!
> if we were neighbors ! wtf why i live in the city? why !
> ...


can't wait to see waht those seeds give you. I'll have to check out that Roots Excel mist, see if I got it up here in Canuckville


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sfv og


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sfv og
> View attachment 3486562 View attachment 3486564


beautiful man they look so happy in the sun


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

they do ! great clean zexy photos !!!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> can't wait to see waht those seeds give you. I'll have to check out that Roots Excel mist, see if I got it up here in Canuckville


you could even make a microbe tea, strain it, & spritz that.

KLN works too & its cheap & lasts (dynagrow).

dont just spend $. get a system down that works for u.

cause that's even the cheapest way to go & could be helpful.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hell yea wifi x BCP sounds fucking dank!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

better than going to the bar!
next purchase for the garden is low profile tote for containers.

gotta try and grab 16 to 20 zips each 5 to 6 weeks in my optimal season oct to may.
finally got the strains to get the job done.

speaking of clones & friends.

my SSDD are so fucking beautiful bros.
the structure of that plant with its branching is very sexy.

dont wanna be rash & grab any containers but 5g buckets are too tall.
smart pots i fucking hate. i need 2gals & 5gals. 2 are easy to find right height.

5s though they hard to find low.
square being optimal.

with tons of 2" screen & a scrog mindset...
1 elbow every 5 week this winter.
in a space 5'11" high.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> in a space 5'11" high.


I'd be whacking my noggin on the regular!

Is your mailbox full??


----------



## amgprb (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i agree on so many points.
> 
> dr. d81s shit is bad ass w/ extra badass!
> if we were neighbors ! wtf why i live in the city? why !
> ...


Damn cant wait to see them wifi x bcp!

Inhouse genetics is a cool dude. Spreads the love. Not like the rest of these prima donna "breeders". Wish he was a member here, if u get a chance: check out his instagram and show the dude some love

Inhouse hooked me up, i currently have in veg:

Animal cookies x black cherry pie
GG4 x Black cherry pie
Tahoe x black cherry pie
Fat Purple x black cherry pie

They all just started showing sex, once the honeybees and optimus primes finish up flower under the 1000, all tge BCP crosses will go next


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

Damn those all sound like killer crosses. I'll be watching to see what you do with them.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

i want a cut of tahoe so bad.
who gonna get it to me? sometime u gotta do the work.
cant be greedy cut whore type. 

as of today i got 52 seedlings.
as a home indoor grower i think thats bomb.
imma find me something nice & share it with everybody.

i hate to see people asking in open threads when they dont give us play time or show and grow they dont hang they just ask for shit. 

i had that tahoe x bcp in my basket.

had to have the wifi cause ill never be able to get that at an affordable price.
would buy another pack in a moment if the 1st dont give me what i need.

i just wanted to spend $50 ...NGR lowered the buy in for the discount.
had to do it.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd be whacking my noggin on the regular!
> 
> Is your mailbox full??


no i close those threads w/ data bro.
just in case i dont wanna be lax in security.

yeah it sux but its a whole basement for my exploits.
i split my wig more than a few times down there.
one time droped my glass & split my dome.
you be humble in my lab homie.
it forces me to bend over the 
entire time im down there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no i close those threads w/ data bro.
> just in case i dont wanna be lax in security.


Oh. Then I've been talking to myself the past 2 days. 



professor KIND said:


> yeah it sux but its a whole basement for my exploits.
> i split my wig more than a few times down there.
> one time droped my glass & split my dome.
> you be humble in my lab homie.
> ...


Ouch! I've never split my head open but I've whacked my head on my hoods 100's of times. Occupational hazards.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> golden goat.


genotypeA2


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3486618 View attachment 3486619 View attachment 3486620
> genotypeA2


I think that is going to be on the last for my next purchase I'll be watching. Do you have a grow thread? What crosses you end up making with the green crack


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3486618 View attachment 3486619 View attachment 3486620
> genotypeA2


Abe you've grown a few of their strains now right? What's your experience been?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

next time u there take a pic of their "white" cut !

golden goat i see nothing but rave reviews.
it bangs & makes the kind nuggets.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

golden goat day 65, not my pic !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

compare these leaves to yours.

i say you got something damn close. if not the deal.

u?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I think that is going to be on the last for my next purchase I'll be watching. Do you have a grow thread? What crosses you end up making with the green crack


no grow thread, fan of the drive-by. GC x GDP, a few others x's too.



st0wandgrow said:


> Abe you've grown a few of their strains now right? What's your experience been?


the GC is tasty indeed. believe the gdp prevails in cross i made w it. maybe the taller one on right is GC dom. >>>what I like about genotypeA is turnover on varied strains, helps me keep numbers down. tbh, haven't grown out a ton of them. i'll think of a few later..(when less baked)

Just the cbd strains alone make them special. they accept modest in-turn on the medicinal cbd's and have quite a few. grabbed Huel Perkins mega-cbd finally, on saturday, and another pre-98 bubba.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> no grow thread, fan of the drive-by. GC x GDP, a few others x's too.
> View attachment 3486624
> 
> the GC is tasty indeed. believe the gdp prevails in cross i made w it. maybe the taller one on right is GC dom. >>>what I like about genotypeA is turnover on varied strains, helps me keep numbers down. tbh, haven't grown out a ton of them. i'll think of a few later..(when less baked)
> ...


I'm gonna try them again. I honestly thought the Skywalker og was just OK. No biggie though, that's just one strain. I've been told the platinum GSC is good. I'd really like to pick up the SFV OG, but some have said its not legit...?

I guess I'm open to suggestions.

And you're right Abe. They are great with their stance on the cbd strains. I don't know if they're still doing it, but they were giving away cbd clones with each purchase when i went there. That's really good to see.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

Purklize has been off the MI forum for so long now, let's just say he haz helped.

I'm going to compare their pre-98 to, most likely, the same original that was gifted to me several years ago. _assuming_ they are the same, I'd have no qualms about recc the pre-98 bubba. also picked up geno's LV bubba (sin city clone) for some variety.


professor KIND said:


> golden goat day 65, not my pic !
> 
> View attachment 3486627


thanks for adding that pic, gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Purklize has been off the MI forum for so long now, let's just say he haz helped.
> 
> I'm going to compare their pre-98 to, most likely, the same original that was gifted to me several years ago. _assuming_ they are the same, I'd have no qualms about recc the pre-98 bubba. also picked up geno's LV bubba (sin city clone) for some variety.
> 
> thanks for adding that pic, gives me something to look forward to.


Gc x gdp sounds so tasty. I grabbed the lvbk to I'm loving the smell on those girls can't wait to flower them


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm really interested in trying Allen Wrench at some point as I'm a big Diesel fan. Cookies, Ghost OG, Fire OG, GDP, Headband, The White, Blue Dream, and of course Platinum OG, too. You can't go wrong with any of those.


Hi ,
Just put DHN GSC Platinum Cut, platinum og , gdp and headband into veg room. I'll post some pics soon


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3485369 View attachment 3485370 View attachment 3485371 DHN Plat GSC


Very nice!!! Just put my gsc platinum into veg.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 26, 2015)

was reading back a few pages catching up i've been mixed up haha i was calling midnight farms diamond og dhn stoned posts is all i can say haha

got so many cuts recently from mf, dhn , burning bush, etc got that part mixed up feel like such a stoner haha

all are looking nice but the humidity here is insane, it has been over 50% even at night in my room , the a/c is helping 

some of the cuts really didn't like the extreme humidity, wouldn't perk up or start vegging in the solo cups till i got the humidity down a bit 

ill take some pics later on when i got time, i am back to tying up some bigger girls downstairs  

ghost is super vine could use some bamboo stakes 

but they seem to be adapting now better same with the older cuts i have like ken's gdp, candyland, shark shock, and suzy q

the weather here is always all over the place especially this time of year, would like to relocate but i can't afford that yet 

have a great day clone only guys!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks to a Grow-bro, I have my first 'clone onlys'. Two pre-veg GG#4's, notice I said first... ATB!


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 26, 2015)

GG#4s and Fire OGs before transplanting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Thanks to a Grow-bro, I have my first 'clone onlys'. Two pre-veg GG#4's, notice I said first... ATB!
> 
> View attachment 3486958


They look nice and healthy bro. She's one easy hardy strain to grow. I have no problems with her except she's a lil viney too. I can tell she needs support for the type of buds she makes. She looks so lovely outside  drinking like a fish tho watering a 5gal everyday almost with 5gal of water. She's a big girl I hope nobody sees her or that's my ass lol but she's hidden well you would have to come all the way in my yard to see her


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They look nice and healthy bro. She's one easy hardy strain to grow. I have no problems with her except she's a lil viney too. I can tell she needs support for the type of buds she makes. She looks so lovely outside  drinking like a fish tho watering a 5gal everyday almost with 5gal of water. She's a big girl I hope nobody sees her or that's my ass lol but she's hidden well you would have to come all the way in my yard to see her


Mine outside have went crazy viney but some 6.5 ft wide net is doing great to contain them.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They look nice and healthy bro. She's one easy hardy strain to grow. I have no problems with her except she's a lil viney too. I can tell she needs support for the type of buds she makes. She looks so lovely outside  drinking like a fish tho watering a 5gal everyday almost with 5gal of water. She's a big girl I hope nobody sees her or that's my ass lol but she's hidden well you would have to come all the way in my yard to see her


Come bloom time, they will both be in 10gal pots for the first run....bout a month down the road though. ATB!


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 26, 2015)

The only clone only strain I have is Gumboldt. A friend from the mendo cali area drove to Michigan with 6 clones for me stuffed in the bottom of a pair of boots. I have since given it to a very few select people and all rave about it. I love this fucking strain so much


----------



## SupaM (Aug 26, 2015)

Budget Buds said:


> The only clone only strain I have is Gumboldt. A friend from the mendo cali area drove to Michigan with 6 clones for me stuffed in the bottom of a pair of boots. I have since given it to a very few select people and all rave about it. I love this fucking strain so much


Now, That's a friend! ATB!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mine outside have went crazy viney but some 6.5 ft wide net is doing great to contain them.


I have one stake in the middle of her but most of her branches are standing up pretty strong but I expect that wont last long once the buds start swelling. Gonna have to put a few more stakes in her and tie some buds up. Sucks working on her cus have to do it in the dark but its all good. Love looking out the back windows and seeing her praying to the heavens!!! 



SupaM said:


> Come bloom time, they will both be in 10gal pots for the first run....bout a month down the road though. ATB!


Man she's gonna love a 10gal. Bend her over or top her get some of them branches to become tops. I always top once and bend and train. Never understood why people top multiple times hell you don't have to top at all really but I like it cus it cuts the vertical growth off and makes side braches grow more. I guess topping multiple times is good to keep height from being so tall but no need for it to make many tops IMHO


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 26, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Now, That's a friend! ATB!


Fuck yeah she is !!! she was going to fly until I mentioned I needed a few things from out that way . She showed up two days early in a rental car , The clones were a surprise to say the least. I love that hairy bushed hippy


----------



## amgprb (Aug 26, 2015)

I lol'd at this, so I wanted to share...

I was putting my double white cheese girls into flower 2 weeks ago when I realized i didnt have anymore cuts! Uh-oh... i had to be some where, only had 5 mins to improvise so I grabbed a solo cup, found a lid that fit it, punctured some holes in the lid, filled cup w a nute solution that was already mixed (would of used plain water but was in a hurry and grabbed closest jug) took a few cuts and stuck em into the holes in the lid....

This was 2 weeks or so ago. I never changed the water, never even checked for roots till 2night...

 

 



Drum roll.............


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 26, 2015)

Budget Buds said:


> The only clone only strain I have is Gumboldt. A friend from the mendo cali area drove to Michigan with 6 clones for me stuffed in the bottom of a pair of boots. I have since given it to a very few select people and all rave about it. I love this fucking strain so much



Where in Michigan if ya don't mind me asking?

A couple of us fare from the mitten here in the clone only thread.

I'm down towards A2 and the D


----------



## SupaM (Aug 26, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I lol'd at this, so I wanted to share...
> 
> I was putting my double white cheese girls into flower 2 weeks ago when I realized i didnt have anymore cuts! Uh-oh... i had to be some where, only had 5 mins to improvise so I grabbed a solo cup, found a lid that fit it, punctured some holes in the lid, filled cup w a nute solution that was already mixed (would of used plain water but was in a hurry and grabbed closest jug) took a few cuts and stuck em into the holes in the lid....
> 
> ...


Water cloning works tremendously i use it all the time. I have some GG#4 and Platinum Delights clones in water now. The GG#4 have been in there for almost a month lol still very green. No nutes used whatsoever. Low light levels is key. My cup looks like yours lol planting those GG#4 clones tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I lol'd at this, so I wanted to share...
> 
> I was putting my double white cheese girls into flower 2 weeks ago when I realized i didnt have anymore cuts! Uh-oh... i had to be some where, only had 5 mins to improvise so I grabbed a solo cup, found a lid that fit it, punctured some holes in the lid, filled cup w a nute solution that was already mixed (would of used plain water but was in a hurry and grabbed closest jug) took a few cuts and stuck em into the holes in the lid....
> 
> ...


Wow and look at the roots!


----------



## amgprb (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Wow and look at the roots!


Yea i was really impressed! May try this method more often, just wish I knew exactly what was in the jug.... cause it was near my clone cab, im guessing it was roots66 (great shit btw)


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Where in Michigan if ya don't mind me asking?
> 
> A couple of us fare from the mitten here in the clone only thread.
> 
> I'm down towards A2 and the D


I'm a MMMJ compliant caregiver in the Petoskey Mackinaw Rogers City triangle


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 26, 2015)

Budget Buds said:


> I'm a MMMJ compliant caregiver in the Petoskey Mackinaw Rogers City triangle


Gotcha!

I know a handful of peeps in that direction!

If you ever come down state hit me up, mmmj cg and patient here


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 27, 2015)

Week 1 of veg. Finally , been down for a few months.
DHN GSC Platinum Cut
DHN Headband OG
DHN Platinum OG
DHN Kens GDP

Next week strains going into veg:
2 All Star Clones Sour Strawberry
1 All Star Clones Candyland
1 Queen Clones GSC Thin Mint
1 GG#4
1 Queen Clones Mars OG
Pics to come

Cloning (hopefully)
BB#3
DQ
All Star Clones Mendo Breath
All Star Clones Black Lime Reserve
All Star Clones Blueberry Cookies

Top Clone Only smoke to me has been GSC Platinum cut and Grape Ape. The GSC is difficult to grow and clone with med - low yield , but it's worth it. Its my favorite.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 27, 2015)

Off topic , but very interesting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Week 1 of veg. Finally , been down for a few months.
> DHN GSC Platinum Cut
> DHN Headband OG
> DHN Platinum OG
> ...


They looking good girl I say in a couple weeks you should really see them take off. Cant wait to see what you do with all of them. Looks like I'm gonna get a BB#3 and Dairy Queen to root  most were in bad shape but I got a couple of each that really bounced back and are looking good. Hopefully see some roots soon. Did get snips of OGKB 2.0 and OGKB s1 #3. OGKB 2.0 looks bad very bad don't know if it will make it but the #3 will. I'm praying the OGKB 2.0 makes it and roots but it was really soggy  Did get some ScoutBreath seeds tho so its not too bad they do have OGKB 2.0 in them so not worst but still would like to have the mom. Needs everybody's good luck and vibes for the 2.0 if it roots all my peeps will have it. The founder wants it that way so that's the way it will be but hopefully she makes it


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They looking good girl I say in a couple weeks you should really see them take off. Cant wait to see what you do with all of them. Looks like I'm gonna get a BB#3 and Dairy Queen to root  most were in bad shape but I got a couple of each that really bounced back and are looking good. Hopefully see some roots soon. Did get snips of OGKB 2.0 and OGKB s1 #3. OGKB 2.0 looks bad very bad don't know if it will make it but the #3 will. I'm praying the OGKB 2.0 makes it and roots but it was really soggy  Did get some ScoutBreath seeds tho so its not too bad they do have OGKB 2.0 in them so not worst but still would like to have the mom. Needs everybody's good luck and vibes for the 2.0 if it roots all my peeps will have it. The founder wants it that way so that's the way it will be but hopefully she makes it


Man , i hope u save the ogkb 2.0. Been hearing lot bout it on ICM.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2015)

SupaM said:


> He's definitely a whiz.....glad to have him in my neck of the woods  Awesome Idea Beemo! ATB!


Supa where is your neck of the woods...James and I are pretty much in the same patch of woods !


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Supa where is your neck of the woods...James and I are pretty much in the same patch of woods !


The QC!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2015)

SupaM said:


> The QC!


That's what's up....cool..I'm a little West of y'all hid up in the woods....thinking about moving to the Gas House


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what's up....cool..I'm a little West of y'all hid up in the woods....thinking about moving to the Gas House


That's a 15-20 min ride for me. Sweet! The more the merrier in these parts. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Off topic , but very interesting.
> View attachment 3487340


That's dope! I luv ish like that...from spring to deep winter we have an insane flower garden, so I dig it. ATB!
Now back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

Man a lot of you guys out that way. My son was out there last month with my family. We own a condo in surf s and one at south beach in MB


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man a lot of you guys out that way. My son was out there last month with my family. We own a condo in surf s and one at south beach in MB


I used to live in Surfside...at the corner of 7th and Dogwood, hung out at Neal n Pam 's Pub down a block or two lol


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

im spending my day dreaming about dr. d81 and how we can be neighbors & connect our greenhouses into one massive unit.

i'll smoke the chix & do the rice & greens ===> u bring the tea !


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2015)

Hell yea there's another bro around here few hours away tho I wont put him on blast but he's a regular and grows dank Bodhi a lot. Next summer we gotta have a nice smoke out eat out thing.

A lil fairy drop a couple cuts on my porch SUPER HEALTHY SFV OG and Cherry Pie      my bro I cant thank you enough. Don't know how much it means to me truly. They are in their new home loving life. Stable is getting nice and with all the beans I popped gonna have some really great plants. Will get some pics when I can it sucks I cant but will soon as I can


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea there's another bro around here few hours away tho I wont put him on blast but he's a regular and grows dank Bodhi a lot. Next summer we gotta have a nice smoke out eat out thing.
> 
> A lil fairy drop a couple cuts on my porch SUPER HEALTHY SFV OG and Cherry Pie      my bro I cant thank you enough. Don't know how much it means to me truly. They are in their new home loving life. Stable is getting nice and with all the beans I popped gonna have some really great plants. Will get some pics when I can it sucks I cant but will soon as I can


tight looks like when your patient good things happen


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Week 1 of veg. Finally , been down for a few months.
> DHN GSC Platinum Cut
> DHN Headband OG
> DHN Platinum OG
> ...


That candy land is one i want bad that black lime reserve sound interesting how's the smoke on that one


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea there's another bro around here few hours away tho I wont put him on blast but he's a regular and grows dank Bodhi a lot. Next summer we gotta have a nice smoke out eat out thing.
> 
> A lil fairy drop a couple cuts on my porch SUPER HEALTHY SFV OG and Cherry Pie      my bro I cant thank you enough. Don't know how much it means to me truly. They are in their new home loving life. Stable is getting nice and with all the beans I popped gonna have some really great plants. Will get some pics when I can it sucks I cant but will soon as I can


Cherry mfn Pie! I think I want that more than GSC!! Smoke out will happen Waaaaay before next summer... as soon as I lock down a gig, I'm gettin' you fucked up! ATB!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Cherry mfn Pie! I think I want that more than GSC!! Smoke out will happen Waaaaay before next summer... as soon as I lock down a gig, I'm gettin' you fucked up! ATB!
> View attachment 3487713


ohh the big masons  pimpy


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

The white. They are starting ro smell alot srtonger now. On the stem rub i get a lemony earthy kinda kushy smell. Branches out pretty good for the scrog.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

Purple urkle the one had way bigger leafs because i accidentally had my light hung way off center so the one with the bigger leafs was getting more light for like 2 weeks.you can see a big deff in the density of then too.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> ohh the big masons  pimpy


That's how I roll, broseph! ...or at least try to...lol ATB!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The white. They are starting ro smell alot srtonger now. On the stem rub i get a lemony earthy kinda kushy smell. Branches out pretty good for the scrog.
> View attachment 3487733 View attachment 3487734 View attachment 3487739


Keep those updates comin chopper! I'm gonna grab a couple of the ones you got going if you give em the thumbs up...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea there's another bro around here few hours away tho I wont put him on blast but he's a regular and grows dank Bodhi a lot. Next summer we gotta have a nice smoke out eat out thing.
> 
> A lil fairy drop a couple cuts on my porch SUPER HEALTHY SFV OG and Cherry Pie      my bro I cant thank you enough. Don't know how much it means to me truly. They are in their new home loving life. Stable is getting nice and with all the beans I popped gonna have some really great plants. Will get some pics when I can it sucks I cant but will soon as I can


Been a long wait for you fucking rocks they came through


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Keep those updates comin chopper! I'm gonna grab a couple of the ones you got going if you give em the thumbs up...


For sure here is their rare darkness, Exodus cheese, and confidential cheese. I would recommend all 3 the rare darkness is becoming on of my favorite smokes


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> For sure here is there rare darkness, Exodus cheese, and confidential cheese. I would recommend all 3 the rare darkness is becoming on of my favorite smokes


How does that Rare Darkness taste?


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How does that Rare Darkness taste?


Grapy and floral like lavender with a hint of chemy fuel it has really great flavor.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea there's another bro around here few hours away tho I wont put him on blast but he's a regular and grows dank Bodhi a lot. Next summer we gotta have a nice smoke out eat out thing.
> 
> A lil fairy drop a couple cuts on my porch SUPER HEALTHY SFV OG and Cherry Pie      my bro I cant thank you enough. Don't know how much it means to me truly. They are in their new home loving life. Stable is getting nice and with all the beans I popped gonna have some really great plants. Will get some pics when I can it sucks I cant but will soon as I can


Lucky dawg! Congrats bro


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Grapy and floral like lavender with a hint of chemy fuel it has really great flavor.


shit is flame


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 28, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Purple urkle the one had way bigger leafs because i accidentally had my light hung way off center so the one with the bigger leafs was getting more light for like 2 weeks.you can see a big deff in the density of then too.


Just relized i put the same pic up twice. This is the pic i ment to put up.


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea there's another bro around here few hours away tho I wont put him on blast but he's a regular and grows dank Bodhi a lot. Next summer we gotta have a nice smoke out eat out thing.
> 
> A lil fairy drop a couple cuts on my porch SUPER HEALTHY SFV OG and Cherry Pie      my bro I cant thank you enough. Don't know how much it means to me truly. They are in their new home loving life. Stable is getting nice and with all the beans I popped gonna have some really great plants. Will get some pics when I can it sucks I cant but will soon as I can


Really liked Cherry Pie (that's actually what my avatar is). Yield was a little meh though, kinda finicky, but it had a very very nice smell to it. 

http://i.imgur.com/YqZWQTX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fkaDdwj.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/zFsOtbq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sZnXLPE.jpg (100x microscope shot)

Here are a couple better pics of it ran with no bottles. You can also see some of the finickiness of it showing through on the 3rd picture lol, but it was the only one I think.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Really liked Cherry Pie (that's actually what my avatar is). Yield was a little meh though, kinda finicky, but it had a very very nice smell to it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YqZWQTX.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/fkaDdwj.jpg?1
> ...


how was the high ?? you took it to right where i would too nice perfect flower there !lol
i wanna throw some pollen on it an such .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> how was the high ?? you took it to right where i would too nice perfect flower there !lol
> i wanna throw some pollen on it an such .


Shit I like the high from it my self. this cut has never been trouble for me but have seen it be touchy with folks.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2015)

finally got the CBD ratio i am lookingfor in the cut "franks gift "
but the cherry pie looks roughed up  
but man i am looking forward to the healing i can generate with the gift .
thanks you know who,,,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

Cherry pie look like it will make it?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit I like the high from it my self. this cut has never been trouble for me but have seen it be touchy with folks.


you ever grow it indoor?
thats where i see the issues.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yea i have and no issues.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry pie look like it will make it?


it looks like it !!! we will see in the AM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

We have started passing 8 ft on on most of the greenhouse plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Took some ak47 clones from a lower branch I had to trim off


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 29, 2015)

whoo hoo lifted up the cubes to peek , and i got some roots on the key lime pie , mendo breath , and ghost og cross i have 

it has been maybe 7 or 8 days i think and they are showing , a few more days in the dome and they should be nicely nicely rooted , 

i am glad they were all quick to root and i wasn't even 100% my method was gonna work with such low light, a heat mat humidity dome pretty much feed them every three days a really light nutrient solution and mist the dome once a day or two to make sure it is nice and moist 

simple but effective i learned to clone this way so i guess it is comfy rather than trying new methods and possibly losing some great cuts haha 

hope you all have a great day


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

anybody feel me ??
driving home today i remembered i had two new cuts at my house that wernt there last week ... like 2 new buddies i dont know yet just waiting to show me the love i show them 
thanks to all you folks that hold these plants so dear . we are doing somthing new in horticulture . keeping annuals for 20+years ... so much love ....
RESPECT clone hunters ...
ps the cherry pie will pull thru yay


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2015)

DQ roots! I left them 18 days in the root riots under the dome, DQ had roots by ten days, I waited for the rest. I had 7/9 DQ, 5/9 GG#4, and 0/9 BB#3 pop roots for me. The remainder were left in the cloner, will check on em in a couple days.


Here are the rooted ones in pro-mix. 




First day of flower for my big tent! Got them under 2x gavita 6/750e running at 600w currently.

GG#4



BB#3



DQ




That's about it for an update... I'm gonna hopefully add another 4x8 tent today, and move all my vegging plants into it. The two that will remain in the 4x4 will be transplanted into 10gals and flowered within 10days.

More pics later!


Happy farming y'all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> anybody feel me ??
> driving home today i remembered i had two new cuts at my house that wernt there last week ... like 2 new buddies i dont know yet just waiting to show me the love i show them
> thanks to all you folks that hold these plants so dear . we are doing somthing new in horticulture . keeping annuals for 20+years ... so much love ....
> RESPECT clone hunters ...
> ps the cherry pie will pull thru yay


Yay and yes i fill you


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3488794
> 
> DQ roots! I left them 18 days in the root riots under the dome, DQ had roots by ten days, I waited for the rest. I had 7/9 DQ, 5/9 GG#4, and 0/9 BB#3 pop roots for me. The remainder were left in the cloner, will check on em in a couple days.
> 
> ...


0/9 on the bb3 that sucks i hippie they root for ya. Are they usally hard to root plants?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 29, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> 0/9 on the bb3 that sucks i hippie they root for ya. Are they usally hard to root plants?


I hope so too, after 18 days and not even a pip.

The first bb3 I rooted took forever as well, but I figured it was because the cutting had spent 4days in a frozen, unwashed coffee container. But maybe it's just a hard to root strain...

I left em in the root riot plugs, we'll see what happens. I'll take some more cuts tomorrow and try some water cloning and also a few straight into pro-mix. Maybe one will be better for the banner.


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> how was the high ?? you took it to right where i would too nice perfect flower there !lol
> i wanna throw some pollen on it an such .


Very stony - great for before bed or to just wind down in the evening. Worked pretty well also if my UC had a mini flare.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Very stony - great for before bed or to just wind down in the evening. Worked pretty well also if my UC had a mini flare.


Ulcerative Colitis?

Have you tried a high cbd strain for that?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3488988/
GG#4 in the ghouse first to show resin of the clone only's




http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3488986/
the hoops are to pull the dep tarp . 
click on link if pic wont show phone ppeeps


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3488988/
> GG#4 in the ghouse first to show resin of the clone only's
> 
> 
> ...


Our gg4 look really close. I had frost on it today and the sfv og is setting up nice. It will get hit with karma's og, fireball f3, and blueberry lotus pollen Next weekend.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 30, 2015)

Co Flo - hard to see in the pics, but starting to show some beautiful colors! Some patches of purple here, patches of lavender there, and spots of tealish/blueish. She starting to get her fade on and outter edges of leaf are starting to purple up too. All genetic, as flower cab temps are in the 80s. Very frosty, smells like sweet blueberries!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hell yes bro! looks great and cant wait to see how you like the smoke.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yes bro! looks great and cant wait to see how you like the smoke.


Thanx brother... i cant wait either! The smell is mouth watering!


----------



## amgprb (Aug 30, 2015)

DHN Platinum GSC

Shes a beautiful plant. Very high maintenance IMO. Dont try and get into a rhythm with her with a water or feed "schedule", just let her tell ya what she wants.

She is stacking nicely, very tight nodes, but my gawd she is so slow. I really hope she starts picking up her production cause at this rate I feel like shes gonna take 80 days to finish!


----------



## amgprb (Aug 30, 2015)

OGKB showing a bit of new growth, gonna get her out of the clone cab this week and get her under some proper lighting.



Need to get her nice n big to get cuts and pass her around like a dirty whoooooore!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

@Joedank how may days in is the GG#4? Just wondering trying to get a gauge on where my big outside gal is but don't know. I was thinking about 3 weeks but buds starting to form look only a couple weeks in max.

@a senile fungus glad you got some more roots on those cuts. I'm very shocked at how the BB#3 is taking long to root its been a week on the ones I saved nothing yet just recut them at the bottom of the stem is getting soggy. Hopefully one of each roots soon.

@amgprb Platinum and Flo looks great cant wait to see them finish up for you. The Platinum wont take 80 days promise you that 9-10 weeks should be where she's good at. OGKB looking good too that baby has a long way to go before she can produce some babies lol there has to be an explanation for the slow growth. Don't see how buds of it were supplied to dispensaries few years back when she grows that slow. Doesn't seem economical to grow her for production unless you grow nothing but her and the speeds she grows still wouldn't be IMHO so there has got to be something to this


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Joedank how may days in is the GG#4? Just wondering trying to get a gauge on where my big outside gal is but don't know. I was thinking about 3 weeks but buds starting to form look only a couple weeks in max.
> 
> @a senile fungus glad you got some more roots on those cuts. I'm very shocked at how the BB#3 is taking long to root its been a week on the ones I saved nothing yet just recut them at the bottom of the stem is getting soggy. Hopefully one of each roots soon.
> 
> @amgprb Platinum and Flo looks great cant wait to see them finish up for you. The Platinum wont take 80 days promise you that 9-10 weeks should be where she's good at. OGKB looking good too that baby has a long way to go before she can produce some babies lol there has to be an explanation for the slow growth. Don't see how buds of it were supplied to dispensaries few years back when she grows that slow. Doesn't seem economical to grow her for production unless you grow nothing but her and the speeds she grows still wouldn't be IMHO so there has got to be something to this


those GG #4 are in my greenhouse not under the lights . not really sure how many dayz . they get shaded by the bigger plants.
i would be sure no neighbor lights are real bright . any brighter than the moon was last night (supermoon) and it wont flower well . .
i think you should throw up a list of the cuts you got now . i wanna hear the stable
i thought the latnium cut grew BIG outdoors and that was where those buds were from (greenhouse) but i have been wrong before...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Clone only in the stable as of now rooted:

GG#4
Sfv OG
Ghost OG
Hells OG
Cherry Pie

Have some BB#3 and Dairy Queen trying to root now. Also was trying to root the new OGKB s1s but the 2.0 isn't gonna make it but #3 will hopefully. Forgot to thank my bro on the Ghost and Hells


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Clone only in the stable as of now rooted:
> 
> GG#4
> Sfv OG
> ...


i heard someone wanted to test some og cutz .... at your place


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i heard someone wanted to test some og cutz .... at your place


You heard right bro lol glad to test them too. They will get lots of tlc and I will feel the love from them once they give me all their goodies like good women supposed to 

They looking a lil sad but I'm sure it was from transport and getting put into new home. They'll bounce back tho in a couple days once they get settled.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You heard right bro lol glad to test them too. They will get lots of tlc and I will feel the love from them once they give me all their goodies like good women supposed to
> 
> They looking a lil sad but I'm sure it was from transport and getting put into new home. They'll bounce back tho in a couple days once they get settled.


lucky man haha 

i love seeing a cut i thought was struggling bounce back and outperform some right next to it who were more vigorous from the start 

this plant sure likes abuse from being tied up, branches bent, cuttings taken and transported however far to their future homes haha but it all works to our benefit to say the least 

it sure is a gift to have a plant so wonderful from the medicine to helping me support myself working with something i really love 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You heard right bro lol glad to test them too. They will get lots of tlc and I will feel the love from them once they give me all their goodies like good women supposed to
> 
> They looking a lil sad but I'm sure it was from transport and getting put into new home. They'll bounce back tho in a couple days once they get settled.


i sometimes snip a leaf or 2 if it can take to lose em .... helps with pressure on the roots . they seem to bounce back quicker.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> lucky man haha
> 
> i love seeing a cut i thought was struggling bounce back and outperform some right next to it who were more vigorous from the start
> 
> ...


You not lying bro its amazing how these plants cant be right at the brink of death and bounce back like they were never at that point. I've had a many a plant do this so its amazing to see. Shows how strong and resilient it they are. I'm def lucky and thankful to be having good stuff like this come my way. It brings me great joy to grow them and share with people. Looking forward to seeing them blossom in the garden


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Clone only in the stable as of now rooted:
> 
> GG#4
> Sfv OG
> ...


Right on buddy!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm just hella glad I found this thread! The info is top notch, and though I knew most of you, the folks in and out of here seem to be the cream of the crop...lot's of luv for this section! My first clone onlys now have great new growth, soon two will become four. ATB!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 31, 2015)

Update.
DHN gsc plat , Plat og , gdp , headband
ASC 2 sour strawberry, candyland
GG4
Week 2 veg
Empire builder / perlite
Flora grow / humic acid / k-l-n
600w


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2015)

Sfv


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I'm just hella glad I found this thread! The info is top notch, and though I knew most of you, the folks in and out of here seem to be the cream of the crop...lot's of luv for this section! My first clone onlys now have great new growth, soon two will become four. ATB!


Are you in the chucker's thread @SupaM? Another good thread. Genuity started that one.

Don't know if I've seen you in there or not


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sfv
> View attachment 3490115
> View attachment 3490116


Straight killing it bro. Cant wait to see mines get big and get frosty like that. Kush is in the air!!! I cant wait to smell that

Cherry Pie and Sfv OG perked up nice  now waiting on Ghost and Hells


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Straight killing it bro. Cant wait to see mines get big and get frosty like that. Kush is in the air!!! I cant wait to smell that
> 
> Cherry Pie and Sfv OG perked up nice  now waiting on Ghost and Hells


damn man, you getting a stable full of elite fire eh james? good for you bro. You deserve it


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> damn man, you getting a stable full of elite fire eh james? good for you bro. You deserve it


Now I just gotta get a camera so I can show you guys everything. Been so long since I posted a pic smdh lots of great stuff going on. Plus all the beans I've been popping lately its getting full


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sfv
> View attachment 3490115
> View attachment 3490116


looks great gonna be DANK
yea dude  now in two weeks i am stoked for the smells 
you got a ghost flowering too ? and sour ?? if you do in about 3 weeks you will see why i think they are all related 
i love how the SFV kinda serves up a leafless nugget on a three fingred platter...lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks great gonna be DANK
> yea dude  now in two weeks i am stoked for the smells
> you got a ghost flowering too ? and sour ?? if you do in about 3 weeks you will see why i think they are all related
> i love how the SFV kinda serves up a leafless nugget on a three fingred platter...lol


did you happen to see the Adam Dunn show when they were going over the OG history? There's about 3-5 eps or so of nothing but OG talk. They came to the conclusion they were all related too.

They did some interviews with some old timers in the game, some of the og originators by most accounts. Was very interesting stuff.

They are actually trying to research the history of the cuts OGenome project they call it I think. I really shoudl start listenign to that show again but they had youtube beef and are on some rando service now I keep forgetting about.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Are you in the chucker's thread @SupaM? Another good thread. Genuity started that one.
> 
> Don't know if I've seen you in there or not


Naw, I'll have to pop my virtual head in.... Thanks! ATB!


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks great gonna be DANK
> yea dude  now in two weeks i am stoked for the smells
> you got a ghost flowering too ? and sour ?? if you do in about 3 weeks you will see why i think they are all related
> i love how the SFV kinda serves up a leafless nugget on a three fingred platter...lol


Yeah,I wish I could get some good pics,the 3 sfv are in 10 gal pots,one of the 3 went from a one gal pot,to the ten gal,with only 5 days of root spread...then put in flowering.
 
She grew like the way we all talk about og,lanky for sure...

As with the others,got to spread their roots for a full 2 weeks,and they ..for the most part just filled in,no crazy stretch.

This ghost is crazy,I think she needs to get used to my place...clone-veg-clone-veg then flower next yr.

The ones in flower did not stretch at all,I'll get pics,they went all bush,the sides are growing straight out to the side.

Just put sour d in,got to thinking how big she was going to get....

Also put hells in a few days back.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> did you happen to see the Adam Dunn show when they were going over the OG history? There's about 3-5 eps or so of nothing but OG talk. They came to the conclusion they were all related too.
> 
> They did some interviews with some old timers in the game, some of the og originators by most accounts. Was very interesting stuff.
> 
> They are actually trying to research the history of the cuts OGenome project they call it I think. I really shoudl start listenign to that show again but they had youtube beef and are on some rando service now I keep forgetting about.


Has anybody heard anything of the OGenome project? They said they were getting cuts of OG from lots of people to get its dna tested to see what in them and what are the same. I wonder if people sent cuts in some people were weary they just trying to get cuts but who knows would love to know if they have done any testing or anything


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anybody heard anything of the OGenome project? They said they were getting cuts of OG from lots of people to get its dna tested to see what in them and what are the same. I wonder if people sent cuts in some people were weary they just trying to get cuts but who knows would love to know if they have done any testing or anything


I don't know what ever came of it. I'm going to see if the show is even still on anymore. 

being booted off youtube may have killed it. Apparently youtube didn't like their sponsors. Meanwhile Doug Benson's show is just covered in sponsors every 2 seconds he's trying to sell something. Not sure what the difference is  

Doug provides some laughs every once in a while but that Adam Dunn show as dropping knowledge weekly. I took it all with a grain of salt, but it was nice to hear the angles dudes were coming from. The one guy with the cannabis bunker stories sounded absurd  People were calling him out as a bullshitter apparently.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I wish I could get some good pics,the 3 sfv are in 10 gal pots,one of the 3 went from a one gal pot,to the ten gal,with only 5 days of root spread...then put in flowering.
> View attachment 3490124
> She grew like the way we all talk about og,lanky for sure...
> 
> ...


i dont really "trust" the dude i got the blue dream an d ghost cuts from . but the ghost is spot on for smell and flavor . just looks so fucking weird . the stems look all big till you see these HUGE og nugs form till they break from weight. i bet it will love your place after a few months . . it is the only cut i have kept that does that weird leaf thing like the cookies and platnium ...
oh an the SFV is know as "bad Mommy weed" around here as things tnd to be ignored once it is consumed...lol
odd traits like that make me think a cut is "aged" recutting from lush growth and vigorus moms (taking 10 mom cuts and keeping the best ) ect.. is a great idea gen .... try to find shoots without the mutation as bad (as i did ) it might help...
man the sfv stems are TINY it is asking for that AFGHANI pollen


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i dont really "trust" the dude i got the blue dream an d ghost cuts from . but the ghost is spot on for smell and flavor . just looks so fucking weird . the stems look all big till you see these HUGE og nugs form till they break from weight. i bet it will love your place after a few months . . it is the only cut i have kept that does that weird leaf thing like the cookies and platnium ...
> oh an the SFV is know as "bad Mommy weed" around here as things tnd to be ignored once it is consumed...lol
> odd traits like that make me think a cut is "aged" recutting from lush growth and vigorus moms (taking 10 mom cuts and keeping the best ) ect.. is a great idea gen .... try to find shoots without the mutation as bad (as i did ) it might help...
> man the sfv stems are TINY it is asking for that AFGHANI pollen


I guess that's why Swerve bred it with Afghani. That's how people are telling the difference from real Sfv vs Cali Conn Sfv thicker stems compared to thin from real deal. I got some pollen from a Chem2 x 88g13/hp male I know will add thicker stems better node spacing and keep them funky and potent. Soon as she's ready for it she will get some of it


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

Last mention of OGenome I can find is from December 24 saying the OGenome project "is on for real" lol. Last show archived is from 6/24/15.

Maybe it was a cut grab. I don't know. I can't find any mention of Ogenome anywhere. Maybe he was looking for new breeding stock lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Last mention of OGenome I can find is from December 24 saying the OGenome project "is on for real" lol. Last show archived is from 6/24/15.
> 
> Maybe it was a cut grab. I don't know. I can't find any mention of Ogenome anywhere. Maybe he was looking for new breeding stock lol.


Yea I went and did a search of it myself and found the same thing. I hope they weren't trying to get cuts cus that would be messed up truly. Idea people was throwing out there was to send in leafs. Maybe that's what everyone was doing and they got mad they didn't get cuts and stopped lol. Was hoping to get some real info from that but doesn't look like we will unless its still in the works . Thanks bro for the info and I think this will get done eventually once there's a reputable DNA sequencing done on cannabis. Still gonna be tough I guess cus people have to submit samples for them to have a genetic library maybe they can get it from bud or live plant who knows but one day we will know the makeup of OG Kush


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I went and did a search of it myself and found the same thing. I hope they weren't trying to get cuts cus that would be messed up truly. Idea people was throwing out there was to send in leafs. Maybe that's what everyone was doing and they got mad they didn't get cuts and stopped lol. Was hoping to get some real info from that but doesn't look like we will unless its still in the works . Thanks bro for the info and I think this will get done eventually once there's a reputable DNA sequencing done on cannabis. Still gonna be tough I guess cus people have to submit samples for them to have a genetic library maybe they can get it from bud or live plant who knows but one day we will know the makeup of OG Kush


oh its still on like donkey kong with big funding .
In 2011, right as the legalization movement was picking up steam in several states, Kevin McKernan left biotech giant Life Technologies, the company that had acquihired him just a few years before. On his way out, he signed a non-compete promising he wouldn’t tinker with any DNA-related projects.

“We couldn’t pick up a pipette,” McKernan recalls, “except for cannabis because they couldn’t touch _that._” He founded Medicinal Genomics, a company focused on marijuana genetics.

Still, he needed to be cautious. The feds weren’t as tolerant as states like Delaware or Connecticut, which had just passed medical cannabis legalization and marijuana decriminalization laws, respectively. His own state, Massachusetts wouldn’t pass medical marijuana laws until the following year. The lawyers told him to keep his paws off pot, in the U.S. anyway.

So McKernan, a veteran of the Human Genome Project, slipped a DNA purification kit through airport security and jerry-rigged a lab in the Dylan Hotel in pot-friendly Amsterdam. His mission was simple: take a sample of a cannabis plant, macerate it, isolate its DNA, and take that back to the States for sequencing. He’d done DNA extraction many times before, though never in a hotel room. Still, he succeeded. He traveled back with a container that housed Chemdawg’s DNA. (He didn’t declare it.) DNA is just information, so it’s perfectly legal to work with, even if it comes from cannabis.

http://fusion.net/story/40949/marijuana-genetics/


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh its still on like donkey kong with big funding .
> In 2011, right as the legalization movement was picking up steam in several states, Kevin McKernan left biotech giant Life Technologies, the company that had acquihired him just a few years before. On his way out, he signed a non-compete promising he wouldn’t tinker with any DNA-related projects.
> 
> “We couldn’t pick up a pipette,” McKernan recalls, “except for cannabis because they couldn’t touch _that._” He founded Medicinal Genomics, a company focused on marijuana genetics.
> ...


Great info bro. Yea I know all about the no compete clause as I have one for the company I work for. Amazing that he was able to extract DNA from cannabis now we need someone who able to do it and determine what's in what. I'm sure he can and hopefully info will start coming out soon. Its gonna make a lot of people mad who like to keep strain genetics secretive but h well


----------



## amgprb (Sep 1, 2015)

Gotta give a big thank you to the mystical fairy that made some amazing clones appear in my room yesterday! 2 very happy, very healthy clone onlys have found a new home for years to come!!!!!!!!!

My clone-only list now consists of:

SFV OG
Cherry Pie

Plat GSC
GSC Forum Cut
OGKB
The White
Gorilla Glue 4
Co Flo

Am I forgetting anything? I thinks thats all of em!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Gotta give a big thank you to the mystical fairy that made some amazing clones appear in my room yesterday! 2 very happy, very healthy clone onlys have found a new home for years to come!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My clone-only list now consists of:
> 
> ...


damn you rocking the fire too AMG. Bit of a cookies fan eh?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> damn you rocking the fire too AMG. Bit of a cookies fan eh?


Tryin to rock the fya anyways! Lol

Hellz yea i love them cookies! Nom nom nom... i mean, who doesnt love cooks? I dont think i have ever heard anyone say "meh, cookies arnt that good... someone pass me them beasters instead" !!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sfv
> View attachment 3490115
> View attachment 3490116


Absolutely beautiful man , I can smell and taste it in my mind


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Gotta give a big thank you to the mystical fairy that made some amazing clones appear in my room yesterday! 2 very happy, very healthy clone onlys have found a new home for years to come!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My clone-only list now consists of:
> 
> ...


Aww good shit bro glad you got them too. They were gonna make its way to ya eventually but you got them now  That's a great clone only list you have there bro no GG#4? That can be arraigned


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww good shit bro glad you got them too. They were gonna make its way to ya eventually but you got them now  That's a great clone only list you have there bro no GG#4? That can be arraigned


It's on there bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's on there bro


Lol I'm tripping don't know how I missed it I did just get done smoking some of my bro @SupaM OG13 not too long ago  good stuff


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 1, 2015)

@genuity niiice no till!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I'm tripping don't know how I missed it I did just get done smoking some of my bro @SupaM OG13 not too long ago  good stuff


Yea he got it like right after the spring bbq.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

The GG#4 is lovely already showing frost with very small buds forming. She just drinks up all the water I give her and smells so lovely. Cant wait to see this finish out. Pics will be coming soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The GG#4 is lovely already showing frost with very small buds forming. She just drinks up all the water I give her and smells so lovely. Cant wait to see this finish out. Pics will be coming soon


Man you should smell my ghouse right now

Only 6 1\2 weeks and the first one the sfv og should be done


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

beautiful photo. & perfect representation.

we could hang in there smoke a dutch, raw, or white paper & do the dew.

thinking chicken fried steak, cheese grits, and salad for dinner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shit chicken fried steak!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

was thinking spicy rice & red bean if grits dont feel you.

i do my white gravy for the chix with fat back & mirepoix & butter & heavy cream.
thicken w/ rue. salt pepper fesh herbs.

yummy !

everybody hungy?


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll make the mojitos


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> was thinking spicy rice & red bean if grits dont feel you.
> 
> i do my white gravy for the chix with fat back & mirepoix & butter & heavy cream.
> thicken w/ rue. salt pepper fesh herbs.
> ...


Now i am. I can see now i am going to miss southern cooking up here.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> was thinking spicy rice & red bean if grits dont feel you.
> 
> i do my white gravy for the chix with fat back & mirepoix & butter & heavy cream.
> thicken w/ rue. salt pepper fesh herbs.
> ...


I wish we were neighbors. Smoking dubes and eating the shit out of whatever you're cooking.  (< the leaf represents your cooking).


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

i need a good biscut recipe !
shit outside my door is all east coast concrete.

yuck !

only way to leave it all is good food & sexy plants & BOMB smoke.

ow theres a crack head sitting on my steps mouthing random bullshit ... fuck it this pink cheese got me high as shit too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i need a good biscut recipe !
> shit outside my door is all east coast concrete.
> 
> yuck !
> ...


We got TOMs here Tweeker On a Mnt. Bike


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

once u lock the door, chix steak makes it all better !

i wanna do it on big biscuts like a sandwich.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i need a good biscut recipe !
> shit outside my door is all east coast concrete.
> 
> yuck !
> ...


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghost og and the white. The ghost are the strechier girls. I'll be flowering them out in a couple days


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 2, 2015)

right. tweaker on a mnt bike is the same as driving big trucks w/ no inspection stickers in Fla... with a ring of powder around that nose.

only the nose knows where the nose goes when the doors closed. kitchen talk. though if u talking that that around me at work, im eye ballin ur game all day & night.

every time i see my brother im amazed at southern dope heads.
fla is like the city up north , so imo , dope headz is dope headz. its universal.
only thing different is the location pnw, so cal, nyc, houston, ...all the same.

down south, if you dont live in the city, the crackheads just wander neighborhoods.

no wonder y'all packing heat.



Mr.Head said:


>



omg i died laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

best am coffee in ages.
thank you.

i swear those crack heads get around, think i know that lady from my hood 

my life in a blunt wrap.
setting bucket of water near front door now. lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> right. tweaker on a mnt bike is the same as driving big trucks w/ no inspection stickers in Fla... with a ring of powder around that nose.
> 
> only the nose knows where the nose goes when the doors closed. kitchen talk. though if u talking that that around me at work, im eye ballin ur game all day & night.
> 
> ...


Hell i think i have seen here here too


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 3, 2015)

I picked these ladies up last week. They're super healthy and showing a great amount of new growth.
All cuts via Dark Heart Nursery.

*Ghost OG*



*Platinum OG*



*Allen Wrench*



*Purple Cadillac*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I picked these ladies up last week. They're super healthy and showing a great amount of new growth.
> All cuts via Dark Heart Nursery.
> 
> *Ghost OG*
> ...


I have been wondering how the allen wrench is. Did they have anything to say about it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sfv og clones are getting comfortable in there one gallon homes
 
Purple fireballs
 
Cherry pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sfv og clones are getting comfortable in there one gallon homes
> View attachment 3492598
> Purple fireballs
> View attachment 3492600
> ...


Cherry Pie is starting to take off. OG lil slow but its moving. I'm sure once it gets settled fareal it will go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Cherry Pie is starting to take off. OG lil slow but its moving. I'm sure once it gets settled fareal it will go


Yea got to get some legs under her


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> I picked these ladies up last week. They're super healthy and showing a great amount of new growth.
> All cuts via Dark Heart Nursery.
> 
> *Ghost OG*
> ...


Looks like were in a Platinum OG race. Mine is about same size. What light are you using?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Week 1 veg
2 ASC sour strawberry 
1 ASC candyland 
1 GG#4
1 Queen Clones Mendo x cookies 
1 Queen Cloned Mars OG

Week 2 veg
1 DHN Platinum OG 
1 DHN GDP 
1 DHN Headband OG 
1 DHN GSC Platinum Cut


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have been wondering how the allen wrench is. Did they have anything to say about it?


Funny you should ask, because while the budtender was ringing me up, another employee walked over and started a conversation with me about Allen Wrench. She said it will stretch quite a bit in flower but fills in nicely. She equated it grows similar to Blue Dream but doesn't yield quite as much although she still considered it a heavy yielder. What initially drew me to the cut was it's Diesel/Trainwreck genetics because I am a Diesel fan. So when the gal said the high was similar to AK-47, I almost pushed the clone back across the counter and asked for a Stardawg, instead. I didn't though, mainly because I thought she might start crying if I did, because after all, she was trying to be friendly, and helpful. Also, most budtenders don't know what they're talking about most of the time anyways. It's a sad fact. That's why I do so much research here on RIU so I don't have to rely on their often uneducated advice. Anyways, I'm really hoping she's wrong about the effects, but regardless of that, the clone is stacking up nicely.



gitarre10000 said:


> Looks like were in a Platinum OG race. Mine is about same size. What light are you using?


I went for the clone with the healthiest roots, which also happened to be the lankiest cut of the bunch, in this case. Her, and the others, will be getting topped soon.
I'm using a ProSource Illuminator Commercial 400w LED. I've used their previous models in the past with great success and thought I'd give their newest light a chance. The plants are definitely liking it so far.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Funny you should ask, because while the budtender was ringing me up, another employee walked over and started a conversation with me about Allen Wrench. She said it will stretch quite a bit in flower but fills in nicely. She equated it grows similar to Blue Dream but doesn't yield quite as much although she still considered it a heavy yielder. What initially drew me to the cut was it's Diesel/Trainwreck genetics because I am a Diesel fan. So when the gal said the high was similar to AK-47, I almost pushed the clone back across the counter and asked for a Stardawg, instead. I didn't though, mainly because I thought she might start crying if I did, because after all, she was trying to be friendly, and helpful. Also, most budtenders don't know what they're talking about most of the time anyways. It's a sad fact. That's why I do so much research here on RIU so I don't have to rely on their often uneducated advice. Anyways, I'm really hoping she's wrong about the effects, but regardless of that, the clone is stacking up nicely.
> 
> I went for the clone with the healthiest roots, which also happened to be the lankiest cut of the bunch, in this case. Her, and the others, will be getting topped soon.
> I'm using a ProSource Illuminator Commercial 400w LED. I've used their previous models in the past with great success and thought I'd give their newest light a chance. The plants are definitely liking it so far.


Seriously. Bud tenders are laughable. In a dispensary once and the stupid girl with fake tits was trying to sell me ssh because it will "put you right to sleep! Heavy ass indica bro!"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seriously. Bud tenders are laughable. In a dispensary once and the stupid girl with fake tits was trying to sell me ssh because it will "put you right to sleep! Heavy ass indica bro!"


Shit i have been out west since march and still have not been in one.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Funny you should ask, because while the budtender was ringing me up, another employee walked over and started a conversation with me about Allen Wrench. She said it will stretch quite a bit in flower but fills in nicely. She equated it grows similar to Blue Dream but doesn't yield quite as much although she still considered it a heavy yielder. What initially drew me to the cut was it's Diesel/Trainwreck genetics because I am a Diesel fan. So when the gal said the high was similar to AK-47, I almost pushed the clone back across the counter and asked for a Stardawg, instead. I didn't though, mainly because I thought she might start crying if I did, because after all, she was trying to be friendly, and helpful. Also, most budtenders don't know what they're talking about most of the time anyways. It's a sad fact. That's why I do so much research here on RIU so I don't have to rely on their often uneducated advice. Anyways, I'm really hoping she's wrong about the effects, but regardless of that, the clone is stacking up nicely.
> 
> I went for the clone with the healthiest roots, which also happened to be the lankiest cut of the bunch, in this case. Her, and the others, will be getting topped soon.
> I'm using a ProSource Illuminator Commercial 400w LED. I've used their previous models in the past with great success and thought I'd give their newest light a chance. The plants are definitely liking it so far.


What sized tent is the 400w in?
I run 600w HPS in my 4x4 and 3x3 , but the heat is always a problem. 
Can u use the 400w for veg and flower?


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

I call, em "clonly's"


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 4, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> What sized tent is the 400w in?
> I run 600w HPS in my 4x4 and 3x3 , but the heat is always a problem.
> Can u use the 400w for veg and flower?


Its in a 3x3 and covers the whole tent nicely. I'll be using it for veg and flower. I used their previous generation of 1w diode lights and had great results. This beast is 22 inches across, uses 3w diodes, has improved optics, is a true 400 watter, and generates almost no heat. That's one of the main reasons I use LED is the decreased amount of heat compared to HID's. Of course, good LED lights don't come cheap, but its worth it to pay a little more up front, to help keep electrical cost down in the end. Check out the LED sub-forum for lots of good info, if you're interested.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

Finally have pics!!!!! Big thanks to my bro @professor KIND for hooking me up with a cam to hold me up for now. Had some troubles getting the hang of it at first but its on and popping now. Some pics of the GG#4 in the backyard cant get all of her but this is some ok pics just to show you what I have been seeing. Would say she's about anywhere from 21-28 days 3-4weeks maybe longer I don't know but she's looking great. Hard to tell flower time outside but I'm just going off the way pistils looks and bud formation. Here is my outdoor GG#4


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

GG#4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3493674
> 
> ...


Looks great! Yours are a head of mine by a good week it looks like


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

booyah !

told u.
for that second photo up (from this post) step back a tad more.

you'll remember where to stand, what settings, etc..

and when when u get close or go away from the object, you'll go to the settings & distance for that type of shot.

make sense?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

look great bro.
glad i could help a fellow gardener.

bless.

plus we see wtf u talking about.
much mo' better.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> booyah !
> 
> told u.
> for that second photo up (from this post) step back a tad more.
> ...


Which pic bro in the first or second set of pics? Yea I'm def getting the hang of it now. Gonna keep playing with it more but I just had to get something of this girl. Like you said its much easier to see wtf I'm talking about than just reading my words  Cant wait to get more pics of her and everything else when I can.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great! Yours are a head of mine by a good week it looks like


Appreciate the love Dr. She is starting to stink really bad in a great way tho  I just hope she doesn't have the whole block stinking up in a few weeks  lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3493674
> 
> ...


Awesome bro , just awesome


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Awesome bro , just awesome


Appreciate the love bro truly. When you come through you will get to see her. I don't visit her much to keep attention away. I know when my old nosey neighbors on both sides see me in my backyard looking at bushes I know they're wondering like what the hell is he doing lol. Those bushes I have hide her well but they block a lot of the sun she could be getting. I cant complain tho she's putting out plus she's only in 5gal so don't expect buds to get super big but hopefully they swell nice and good.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Which pic bro in the first or second set of pics? Yea I'm def getting the hang of it now. Gonna keep playing with it more but I just had to get something of this girl. Like you said its much easier to see wtf I'm talking about than just reading my words  Cant wait to get more pics of her and everything else when I can.



Do you still need a phone too?

I was gonna send you this phone I'm using once I get my new one. Let me know


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you still need a phone too?
> 
> I was gonna send you this phone I'm using once I get my new one. Let me know


I may bro gotta wait until I get this car fixed and stuff so after that will see wassup. I'll def let you know bro fasure


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro truly. When you come through you will get to see her. I don't visit her much to keep attention away. I know when my old nosey neighbors on both sides see me in my backyard looking at bushes I know they're wondering like what the hell is he doing lol. Those bushes I have hide her well but they block a lot of the sun she could be getting. I cant complain tho she's putting out plus she's only in 5gal so don't expect buds to get super big but hopefully they swell nice and good.


It brings a small tear to my eye knowing I had that GG#4 but lost it


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 5, 2015)

Beautiful happy plants bro...
Very nice


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3493674
> 
> ...


Awesome looking plants! Lookit those pistils too.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I may bro gotta wait until I get this car fixed and stuff so after that will see wassup. I'll def let you know bro fasure



Email me with the provider, I'll see if I can help.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> It brings a small tear to my eye knowing I had that GG#4 but lost it


Yea bro I know but you didn't have a choice you had to lose it but just know you will have it again and this time hopefully you wont have to worry about losing it. Will have the others also but security and safety comes first so don't beat yourself up over that


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro I know but you didn't have a choice you had to lose it but just know you will have it again and this time hopefully you wont have to worry about losing it. Will have the others also but security and safety comes first so don't beat yourself up over that



Part of the nice thing about networking is knowing that others have these strains. If I lose my whole garden to some nasty bug then I know that my grow friends will hook me back up with the strains that I lost, and more.

It's like strain security, safety in numbers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Part of the nice thing about networking is knowing that others have these strains. If I lose my whole garden to some nasty bug then I know that my grow friends will hook me back up with the strains that I lost, and more.
> 
> It's like strain security, safety in numbers.


Mos def bro that's why whatever has been gifted to me I make sure I gift it to someone else. Good karma plus like you said never know what will happen so having someone to fall back on to get top notch ladies back is a must have. Its why I store seeds that I know I'm not touching for a long while at my father in laws just in case.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Part of the nice thing about networking is knowing that others have these strains. If I lose my whole garden to some nasty bug then I know that my grow friends will hook me back up with the strains that I lost, and more.
> 
> It's like strain security, safety in numbers.


id tell you thats not true... but i dont wanna bust ur bubble.
networking dont guarantee that a taker will give anything back.

if that was the case, id still have my ESCD , shoreline, tahoe, and a few others.

the key is to network with the right people.
people who demonstrate integrity.

2 cents.

not trying to start some shit.
safety in numbers is comfort in wisdom shaped by experience.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> id tell you thats not true... but i dont wanna bust ur bubble.
> networking dont guarantee that a taker will give anything back.
> 
> if that was the case, id still have my ESCD , shoreline, tahoe, and a few others.
> ...


I still dont have cuts of the moms i left with a southern grower. Gave him my best shit i had driven like 5k miles to get


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

^ same same bro.

could tell a million stories.
its great to have a few bomb connex.
its good to share with your buddies no doubt.

and i know a few of these dudes would send me cuts/seeds in a second if i had to bust shop.

dont want to be a negative nancy. dont want to name names.
but i had the same experience as you more than 3x.

shit even DVG dude could learn a lesson from us both dr.d81.
you're only blessed in the garden as much as your buddies are.

i never fret cause im always seeking myself.
no internet tmmrw, no site for play time, not important.

i'd still be rocking my hidz. u too !


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I still dont have cuts of the moms i left with a southern grower. Gave him my best shit i had driven like 5k miles to get


Man that sucks ass if you gave them to me bro you would have them all. Like professor said gotta do it with the right people and the people I have given stuff too I know I can get back. Trying to keep my circle to only those types of people think I've done pretty well so far there has been a couple bad apples but that's to be expected.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that sucks ass if you gave them to me bro you would have them all. Like professor said gotta it with the right people and the people I have given stuff too I know I can get back. Trying to keep my circle to only those types of people think I've done pretty well so far there has been a couple bad apples but that's to be expected.


I know man that is why i stil give cuts away. Plus i know frist hand how it is to be on the other sid of the country wishingsomeone would be cool and sind me the cuts i was dieing to have.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Finally have pics!!!!! Big thanks to my bro @professor KIND for hooking me up with a cam to hold me up for now. Had some troubles getting the hang of it at first but its on and popping now. Some pics of the GG#4 in the backyard cant get all of her but this is some ok pics just to show you what I have been seeing. Would say she's about anywhere from 21-28 days 3-4weeks maybe longer I don't know but she's looking great. Hard to tell flower time outside but I'm just going off the way pistils looks and bud formation. Here is my outdoor GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3493664
> 
> ...


Those are looking real nice AJ! That GG is a real beast! I just chopped one down indoors, run in about 4 gallons of soil, and the eyeball test told me I'd get about 3-4 onions off it. Ended up being 6 oz's of beautiful bud! 

And yeah, that professor is a good dude. Always lookin out.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> id tell you thats not true... but i dont wanna bust ur bubble.
> networking dont guarantee that a taker will give anything back.
> 
> if that was the case, id still have my ESCD , shoreline, tahoe, and a few others.
> ...



What can I say, I'm an optimist!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Those are looking real nice AJ! That GG is a real beast! I just chopped one down indoors, run in about 4 gallons of soil, and the eyeball test told me I'd get about 3-4 onions off it. Ended up being 6 oz's of beautiful bud!
> 
> And yeah, that professor is a good dude. Always lookin out.


Thanks bro she really is doing all the work. She's in a 5gal vegged inside for a couple moths and stuck outside very close to flowering time. She is a beast if I didn't do my training she would be at least 7-9ft lol but I kept canopy perfect till she got outside. Some heavy winds and rain got her to flopping around flop city like crazy and she put in a gangsta lean  so the canopy isn't perfect but she's pretty. I'm gonna run plenty of her always but she need support if she's gonna grow into a beast. I'd take 6zip off her hopefully a lil more but should be in that range but she isn't getting blasted hard with sun I wish. She's hidden well.

much love professor is good people. Lots of good people here I love it great place to be.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

Potting up some clones
Left to right 
Sfv og, purple haze, franks gift, 2010 dog kush, trinity


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro I know but you didn't have a choice you had to lose it but just know you will have it again and this time hopefully you wont have to worry about losing it. Will have the others also but security and safety comes first so don't beat yourself up over that


Yea I know bro just gets aggravating at times especially now...the Mrs. works 2nd shift 7 days a week an I got shyt spread over two county's...one spot I don't even have a tent up just HALF a tent frame..enough to hang my MH and a fan on that's where I veg at and I flower at a spot in another county...a lot of driving around to check on shyt . I looking for spot to put mothers and root clones at the moment. I'll get it together one day all in one place that's fasho !!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


 You have a Chem d cut man ? You're my freaking hero !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

kgp said:


> Chem d. Yes it's legit, see the tmv, that's how you can tell you have a real cut.
> View attachment 3262235


tmv ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> You have a Chem d cut man ? You're my freaking hero !!!!!!!!!!


That's one cut I would like to have too but you just don't see lots of people over here with it. Lots more people at IC have it and grow it. I'm gonna try and source one as best as I can but if all fails have the Pretty Wicked from Norstar to fall back on. A stinky Chem D with some beautiful purple color would be awesome and maybe better than original mom


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> tmv ?


Tobacco mosaic virus have seen it around before but never in my garden


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Sfv OG and Cherry Pie starting to get some legs under them  gonna be a while till I can take babies but its ok just glad they're finally with me

Cherry Pie


Sfv OG


Both of them. OG on left Pie on right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sfv OG and Cherry Pie starting to get some legs under them  gonna be a while till I can take babies but its ok just glad they're finally with me
> 
> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3494097
> ...


They look like they are settling in nice


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sfv OG and Cherry Pie starting to get some legs under them  gonna be a while till I can take babies but its ok just glad they're finally with me
> 
> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3494097
> ...


Your stable is growing by leaps an bounds...a very nice genetic collection you have


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sfv OG and Cherry Pie starting to get some legs under them  gonna be a while till I can take babies but its ok just glad they're finally with me
> 
> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 3494097
> ...


I got the fever...I'm on a quest !! Chem d...Chem #4 and something like Purple Elephant , Elephant Stomper orrrrr hehe possibly a Grapestomper cut


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the fever...I'm on a quest !! Chem d...Chem #4 and something like Purple Elephant , Elephant Stomper orrrrr hehe possibly a Grapestomper cut


That what a want a good Chem but Elephant Stomper you can search yourself and Grapestomper haven't seen anyone on the boards with the real cut. I'll search through the Grapestomper OG f1 and f2s I have for something from that.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> hehe possibly a Grapestomper cut


If you find a Sour Grapes cut, aka Grapestomper, let me know. I've been trying to relocate her for years, best meds I've ever grown.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That what a want a good Chem but Elephant Stomper you can search yourself and Grapestomper haven't seen anyone on the boards with the real cut. I'll search through the Grapestomper OG f1 and f2s I have for something from that.


I mainly want the Chem d...gotta bro with the SFV so that's not much of a concern now lol and with my D - Cure beans I'll find that purple !!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> If you find a Sour Grapes cut, aka Grapestomper, let me know. I've been trying to relocate her for years, best meds I've ever grown.
> View attachment 3494427


I remember hearing about Sour Grapes 6 years ago but just recently read that is was Grapestomper renamed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the fever...I'm on a quest !! Chem d...Chem #4 and something like Purple Elephant , Elephant Stomper orrrrr hehe possibly a Grapestomper cut


If I grab that Bright Moments/Frost Boss clone I'll take care of you. Pretty sure it's Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper OG


----------



## v.s one (Sep 6, 2015)

Why don't you guys just hit up gage? They acquire clones all the time. I think it would be fucked up if they couldn't hook someone up. I'm just saying.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Why don't you guys just hit up gage? They acquire clones all the time. I think it would be fucked up if they couldn't hook someone up. I'm just saying.


Breeders aren't into hooking up hobby growers and they shouldn't be. That's why they make seeds. I'm sure they share cuts with their friends but not anyone they don't know. Would be nice to hit up the breeder and be able to get cuts


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I remember hearing about Sour Grapes 6 years ago but just recently read that is was Grapestomper renamed.


Yes, it got mislabeled by Oaksterdam, and Gage Green wasn't too happy about it.



v.s one said:


> Why don't you guys just hit up gage? They acquire clones all the time. I think it would be fucked up if they couldn't hook someone up. I'm just saying.


I've professed my love for Sour Grapes on the Gage Green forums before. I was only able to find one member that had the cut and they didn't want to share it. As for Gage Green themselves, they make seeds for profit. If they release the cut that everyone is pheno hunting for in seed form, there goes their profits.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Why don't you guys just hit up gage? They acquire clones all the time. I think it would be fucked up if they couldn't hook someone up. I'm just saying.


Dang let me hit some of that you got...you're having a nightmare lol j/k man if it was only that easy...ahhhhh


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I grab that Bright Moments/Frost Boss clone I'll take care of you. Pretty sure it's Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper OG


Thank you very much sir


----------



## v.s one (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Dang let me hit some of that you got...you're having a nightmare lol j/k man if it was only that easy...ahhhhh


 Na I seen on another forum where this dude met some breeders at the cup. Told them his sickness and his is situation and they said call this number just like that he had three mother plants not clones.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Breeders aren't into hooking up hobby growers and they shouldn't be. That's why they make seeds. I'm sure they share cuts with their friends but not anyone they don't know. Would be nice to hit up the breeder and be able to get cuts


 When Yoda weed was bitchin about his day breakers for like four months straight. M4k was going to give him any pack of seeds he wanted for his troubles. I'm pretty sure he could of got a clone if he cried on instagram, twitter, Facebook.. all I'm saying is they seem cool to me. All they can say is no.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 6, 2015)

Forum Cut lookin gorgeous! I just love everything about her! Def one of my favs right now!

 Platinum GSC lookin sexy... U can def see in this pic where she gets the "Platinum" in her name lol. So much frost so early in flower


----------



## amgprb (Sep 6, 2015)

I kno ima lil late to the party with the forum cut getting all the hype a few years ago, I just dont kno why she doesnt seem to get alota love these days? Doesnt seem like to many people talk bout her that much any more, but I cant say enough bout her! Love her structure, smell, frost and growth rate. I couldnt ask for much more.... i think im in love! Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

i love the forum cut! that glue and few others are bout to make the final cut....excuse the thri6 damage


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Na I seen on another forum where this dude met some breeders at the cup. Told them his sickness and his is situation and they said call this number just like that he had three mother plants not clones.


That's what's up !! Mad props to those breeders !!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 6, 2015)

im in upper mi and there is only 1 dispensary and its a 4 hour drive from my comunity.. so most people get there weed from local care givers such as myself but there is a real shortage of care givers.. i have over 20 people on a waiting list that will become my patients as soon as i lose one of my patients now..i have to go a few times a year to see the dr, fill out paper work and so on..our local dispencery only has 4 or 5 strains to choose from and one of the strains they have is a cut i supplied them with..as a matter of fact every time i go im questioned on strains im running and if my patients rave about a strain im asked to provide cuttings to the dispensary..i could get cuttings from them but prefer to buy seeds and run my own stuff..in the years ive been here ive never seen or even heard of the dispensary ever getting any clone only strains or even hard to find genetics..is it because im in such a small town? how many strains does your local dispensary carry? are laws different or looked over because of care giver or grower shortages? i know for a wile i was providing meds to way more people than is legal and our local dr. and dispensary wer telling me its ok..

how would i or my dispensary go about obtaining clone only genetics???


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

in michigan, theres a guy named noah body, you can get genetics from him. i think hes josey wales boy, he had the gg5 for 10k lol


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 6, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> im in upper mi and there is only 1 dispensary and its a 4 hour drive from my comunity.. so most people get there weed from local care givers such as myself but there is a real shortage of care givers.. i have over 20 people on a waiting list that will become my patients as soon as i lose one of my patients now..i have to go a few times a year to see the dr, fill out paper work and so on..our local dispencery only has 4 or 5 strains to choose from and one of the strains they have is a cut i supplied them with..as a matter of fact every time i go im questioned on strains im running and if my patients rave about a strain im asked to provide cuttings to the dispensary..i could get cuttings from them but prefer to buy seeds and run my own stuff..in the years ive been here ive never seen or even heard of the dispensary ever getting any clone only strains or even hard to find genetics..is it because im in such a small town? how many strains does your local dispensary carry? are laws different or looked over because of care giver or grower shortages? i know for a wile i was providing meds to way more people than is legal and our local dr. and dispensary wer telling me its ok..
> 
> how would i or my dispensary go about obtaining clone only genetics???


There is a place in the up called medicated acers. I have never been there but I'm pretty sure @gladstoned runs the place from what I've seen here. He could prob point you in the right direction i know they do clones too.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ghost og
 
The white
 
Ghost and the white
 
Purple urkle
 
Theses girls are getting the flip tonight. I have some bud porn in a couple weeks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Ghost og
> View attachment 3494672
> The white
> View attachment 3494673
> ...


Looking happy man


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 6, 2015)

Exodus cheese


----------



## CaliBudMan (Sep 7, 2015)

I baught 5 clones of gsc from harborside about 7 months ago that were infested with thrips, didnt relise it till i got home, I called and they did refund me! I just whent back and got 5 more gsc from (mo) medicinal oganic ...different from the first gsc from harborside and these are growing great I'm in week 2 of flower and looking good....but if your buying clones from harborside it is a hit and miss I've baught clones frm harborside in oakland 3 different time..first time I baught og kush and it must have been labeled wrong because it came out super Purple, looked like alien og. 2nd time I baught gsc and they all had thrips.. 3rd time got some more cookies and they are looking good!!! So I'm happy with one set of clones out of 3 different trips out to harborside......


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

oh yes check out medicated acres run by gladstoned, im sure hed be glad to help  @gladstoned


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## rekoj0916 (Sep 7, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Exodus cheese
> View attachment 3494684 View attachment 3494685


Great to see this cut. A friend used to run it religiously with another strain. Unfortunately they were both lost. Fire strain &the odor is intoxicating!


----------



## resinhead (Sep 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Breeders aren't into hooking up hobby growers and they shouldn't be. That's why they make seeds. I'm sure they share cuts with their friends but not anyone they don't know. Would be nice to hit up the breeder and be able to get cuts


DJ Short


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Part of the nice thing about networking is knowing that others have these strains. If I lose my whole garden to some nasty bug then I know that my grow friends will hook me back up with the strains that I lost, and more.
> 
> It's like strain security, safety in numbers.


You got that guy. After I lost everything to mites 6 months back. My friends here helped restablish. Great people and friends


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 8, 2015)

resinhead said:


> DJ Short


Yeah, I would love to get dj shorts cut of blueberry.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 8, 2015)

So is relentless the only one who holds black cherry soda cut?
Bkarma...who holds the sour grapes pheno?


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> So is relentless the only one who holds black cherry soda cut?
> Bkarma...who holds the sour grapes pheno?


Sorry, I don't recall the name of the member on the Gage Green forum that had the Sour Grapes cut, it's been a couple of years since I asked. All I remember is that he didn't want to share the clone, with his main reason being that he planned to use it in some breeding projects, which he was hoping to turn into a seed company.

As for Black Cherry Soda, Dioxide, former head breeder at TGA, also holds a cut. He created Ace of Spades, and Plushberry, with his cut of BCS. I'm growing out some Ace of Spades right now in hopes of finding a BCS dominant pheno.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

There's some fire in that grape line from GGG. I found some nice plants in the Grape Stomper OG. They were a bit sexually confused to start but once they got figured out and decided they were girls they produced great buds with no more male parts.

Frosty as hell, should have saved a cut, from clone she was pretty viney and floppy. Hoping to find another nice girl to keep around for a bit.


----------



## resinhead (Sep 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Yeah, I would love to get dj shorts cut of blueberry.


Meet him in Ann Arbor when he does his grow seminar(s). His elite cuts are there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Meet him in Ann Arbor when he does his grow seminar(s). His elite cuts are there.


^Thats good to know^

Might have to take a seminar!


----------



## resinhead (Sep 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^Thats good to know^
> 
> Might have to take a seminar!



Check out om of medicine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Check out om of medicine.


I know they carry his seeds. Do they sell his cuts too, or is that where the seminars are held?


----------



## resinhead (Sep 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I know they carry his seeds. Do they sell his cuts too, or is that where the seminars are held?


He Has been doing seminars there a few times a year. In the past, while he's there they've offeded "dj shorts flo" and "dj shorts blueberry" clones.
Honestly it's really just my assumption that they are his breeding stock. You would have to call to be sure.
Seems to me like breeders would want their prized female genetics circulating and gaining popularity.
It's the MALE elites that are kept under lock and key.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

DJ is a huge fan of 11/13 light cycle :


----------



## Joedank (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> DJ is a huge fan of 11/13 light cycle :


used that on the light dep this year . have used it as part of a diminshing photoperiod from 13/11 to 11/13 at 20 min a week great for sativias


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> DJ is a huge fan of 11/13 light cycle :


DJ Short seems a little more together than his son lol. That being said I use 11/13 .

Since I have switched to 11/13 I haven't had a single ball drop on a female, not to say there hasn't been a stray seed here or there but I have not seen any full blown trannies in my garden. It may not be that but I pop a lot of seeds and I used to get a lot more herms than I do now . (Someone with some scientific approach should test this theory.)


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

GG#4 & cherry pie In house.....


Next and last to add is...
Cpk


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 8, 2015)

I need a cut of the glue something fierce


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG#4 & cherry pie In house.....
> 
> 
> Next and last to add is...
> Cpk


Pre Cookies. When you get it I wanna see it if its anything like Forum or all the other cookie cuts


----------



## kgp (Sep 8, 2015)

Ghost og


----------



## kgp (Sep 8, 2015)

I think I've finally secured a real tk cut. Same dude I got my ghost from. Crossing my fingers on this one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> I think I've finally secured a real tk cut. Same dude I got my ghost from. Crossing my fingers on this one.


right on! looks like i might be going to portland to pickup a black cherry soda clone


----------



## kgp (Sep 8, 2015)

Sfv


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> I think I've finally secured a real tk cut. Same dude I got my ghost from. Crossing my fingers on this one.


Looking proper as always. Hope you get it bro that cut deserves to be out there


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking proper as always. Hope you get it bro that cut deserves to be out there


Well, if it gets in the right hands it'll be "out there".


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG#4 & cherry pie In house.....
> 
> 
> Next and last to add is...
> Cpk


Cpk?? What's that one?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, if it gets in the right hands it'll be "out there".


Naw that's one cut that isn't shared like that hell very hard to source the real deal. Many have said they have it but it doesn't turn out to be but I know if I got my hands on it all my bros here would have it for sure. I'd have to share it with somebody would hate to lose something like that

Cpk is Cherry Pie Kush. Its what may be the real cookies. I'm not gonna get into all that lol I just wanna see what it looks like to see how it compares to the know cookies cuts


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cpk?? What's that one?


Cherry pie kush,its being offered up,so Ima grow it,not sure what I'm looking for in the smoke...


----------



## amgprb (Sep 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> right on! looks like i might be going to portland to pickup a black cherry soda clone


Now THAT is a cut i would LOVE to have!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3496179 Ghost og


damn those leaves are cool looking. bout to flower my "ghost" cut, lets see whats good


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pre Cookies. When you get it I wanna see it if its anything like Forum or all the other cookie cuts


from what i understand, this is actually cookies. dude that bred this gave berner the seeds that is now thin mints, and i wouldnt be surprised if klp,sherb,and gelato are more of those seeds. st george would be able to tell ya lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG#4 & cherry pie In house.....
> 
> 
> Next and last to add is...
> Cpk


nice scores!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> from what i understand, this is actually cookies. dude that bred this gave berner the seeds that is now thin mints, and i wouldnt be surprised if klp,sherb,and gelato are more of those seeds. st george would be able to tell ya lol


That's what I'm saying its a story about cookies a lot of people don't even know which is why I said I wouldn't even get into it lol. I know GGG supports this story but until then nobody had heard it before. I don't get any Chem tho from cookies and Chem shows when bread so I don't know. Who knows honestly and no point in trying to figure out cus we will never know until DNA can be done on cuts to find out the parents

Cant wait to see what you get from that Ghost. Mines is starting to pick up slowly. Had to establish more roots


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2015)

Damn.

Last night I came into an opportunity to get a few cuts I've been looking for. I need to be patient, but it looks like it'll happen soon. Also, they came at me with a business proposal as well! Here were the cuts discussed:

Chem D
Triangle Kush
Glue Breath
Hog's Breath
Stink panties
Ogkb
Ogkb2.0
There were more but I was too high at that point. I thought I remember mention of pre98 bubba and OG Kush too

Like I said, I've got to be patient, but that is what was on the table last night!

Well actually, on the table was the gluekle live resin, glue live resin, and gluekle prerolls from the cup.

Have a wonderful day y'all


----------



## SupaM (Sep 9, 2015)

That would be an incredible score, asf. Be patient, and go for it! ATB!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm saying its a story about cookies a lot of people don't even know which is why I said I wouldn't even get into it lol. I know GGG supports this story but until then nobody had heard it before. I don't get any Chem tho from cookies and Chem shows when bread so I don't know. Who knows honestly and no point in trying to figure out cus we will never know until DNA can be done on cuts to find out the parents
> 
> Cant wait to see what you get from that Ghost. Mines is starting to pick up slowly. Had to establish more roots


well a few growers made a shit ton of s1s looking for the f1 durb, and found a shit ton of chem/deisel phenos. zero durban plants. cookies is cherry pie x either chem d or chem 4. id say the d with how much garlic i have personally found. i love the chem pheno i got from flaming cookies.i found 2 chem type plants in the fc. i could be totally wrong lol just my gut feeling... im almost positive it was collie mans boy that did that s1 run,they call bs on that f1 durb story. berner is on that ken estes shit....lol




im putting ghost in tonight, have pics of her in a bit.once those roots set in she blows up.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Damn.
> 
> Last night I came into an opportunity to get a few cuts I've been looking for. I need to be patient, but it looks like it'll happen soon. Also, they came at me with a business proposal as well! Here were the cuts discussed:
> 
> ...


good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm saying its a story about cookies a lot of people don't even know which is why I said I wouldn't even get into it lol. I know GGG supports this story but until then nobody had heard it before. I don't get any Chem tho from cookies and Chem shows when bread so I don't know. Who knows honestly and no point in trying to figure out cus we will never know until DNA can be done on cuts to find out the parents
> 
> Cant wait to see what you get from that Ghost. Mines is starting to pick up slowly. Had to establish more roots


it was labled as berners cookies when i got it ...lolz


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm saying its a story about cookies a lot of people don't even know which is why I said I wouldn't even get into it lol. I know GGG supports this story but until then nobody had heard it before. I don't get any Chem tho from cookies and Chem shows when bread so I don't know. Who knows honestly and no point in trying to figure out cus we will never know until DNA can be done on cuts to find out the parents
> 
> Cant wait to see what you get from that Ghost. Mines is starting to pick up slowly. Had to establish more roots


Lots of people knew the story,it was just not out in the open....or more so forums.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

Some sunset shots


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Some sunset shots
> View attachment 3496858 View attachment 3496859


Sunset Sherbet? Oh man , I'm drooling.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Sunset Sherbet? Oh man , I'm drooling.


Naw just some sunset shots of the buds in the greenhouse. I haven't seen anyone growing the cut yet but should see soon since there are some clone shops selling cuts of it

@greenghost420 I'd like to see some results of those cookie s1s. You know what cut of cookies what that? Could it be the OG that coming out in some of these cookies crosses? I wanna see what comes from the s1 Chimera made of the cut he has. He said its different than all the known cookie cuts and he got the terps tested from cookies from the CookieFam and this cut he has and its the closet any of the cuts tested to their flowers of cookies. The pic he posted is different from any cookies I've seen


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw just some sunset shots of the buds in the greenhouse. I haven't seen anyone growing the cut yet but should see soon since there are some clone shops selling cuts of it
> 
> @greenghost420 I'd like to see some results of those cookie s1s. You know what cut of cookies what that? Could it be the OG that coming out in some of these cookies crosses? I wanna see what comes from the s1 Chimera made of the cut he has. He said its different than all the known cookie cuts and he got the terps tested from cookies from the CookieFam and this cut he has and its the closet any of the cuts tested to their flowers of cookies. The pic he posted is different from any cookies I've seen


I will post pics here regularly of the GSC s1 from Chimera......Flash.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> I will post pics here regularly of the GSC s1 from Chimera......Flash.


You already growing them bro? Seen a few pics of some in veg already but no buds yet hopefully soon tho


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll be vegging them till the end of Sept at least....( big enough to get copy's).I was told they don't yield well,so I want to get them a little bigger than I usually do...Only 300 of these were released to the public..I have 13 I popped 8.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

i wasnt aware that chimera made s1s, ill see if i can get some pics and more info from that f1 durb hunt....


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 10, 2015)

Here's a pic of the flower,Chimera posted...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Here's a pic of the flower,Chimera posted...View attachment 3497281


Glad you posted it bro that shit looks amazing. Does not look like any of the cookies I have seen slight Forum look but that's the only one I see any resemblance and its very minimal if any at all. What yall think about this cookie cut Chimera has?


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 10, 2015)

Listen... there are at least 3 fake cookies floating around BC. That's not how we roll. Names don't mean shit. Respected, large scale growers are showing me fake cookies flowers on the regular, having never seen a real verified cut.

We picked up every cookie cut that could be sourced in California from growers and disps alike, got our hands on cookies flowers from a cookie-fam supplied dispensary, and sent all samples to the lab for a cannab/terp fingerprint and compared each to the authentic purchased sample.

From there I purged the collection of anything that didn't show the exact fingerprint of the original, and then evaluated plants based on structure, flower set, and floral characters and selected the remaining cut that was true to type, flower character, and nose. The pinnacle cuts were selfed, and I'm now screening the S1 progeny. 

You have 1 of 30 packs that made it to market, as a teaser for those seeking something rare and authentic in a market supplied by liars, thieves, and charlatans.

Expect Beta-caryophyllene dominant plants with limonene as the secondary terp, followed by a blend of myrcene and linalool in roughly equal proportions and a THCA content of approximately 28% in the flower. These are a segregating generation in which I am evaluating the homozygosity of the parental donor. A rare few can share in this journey, and hopefully will find something distinct in this market. 

Fraud clones abound in BC, partially as a result of the market, partially a result of hackjob breeders taking the word of someone who sold/traded them clones. Like I said, that's not how we roll. We collect en masse, and evaluate based on floral chemical profile, so you can ensure what you are getting is derived from the real deal.

You are one of the lucky few 604, so enjoy the hunt. This is not a final product, simply a real look through the recombination possible from the unique chemotypic selection. Enjoy the ride!

-Chimera


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 10, 2015)

From his forum [email protected]


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Listen... there are at least 3 fake cookies floating around BC. That's not how we roll. Names don't mean shit. Respected, large scale growers are showing me fake cookies flowers on the regular, having never seen a real verified cut.
> 
> We picked up every cookie cut that could be sourced in California from growers and disps alike, got our hands on cookies flowers from a cookie-fam supplied dispensary, and sent all samples to the lab for a cannab/terp fingerprint and compared each to the authentic purchased sample.
> 
> ...


That's why I'm dying to see what you get from them. If you get a chance post some veg pics. I know most people say they are boring but I love them just as much as them in flower imho


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 10, 2015)

Some veg pics..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Some veg pics..View attachment 3497326View attachment 3497328 View attachment 3497330 View attachment 3497332 View attachment 3497333


Thanks bro a lot. That's crazy I see a lot of variation in them and I do seem some phenos that resemble a couple of the known cookie cuts. Your gonna have some really nice plants from them. Def keep us updated on them


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

the cookie cuts floating around let you know she selfs just fine. and if matt riot can do it, anybody should be able too! chimera is on point....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

heres that ghost og....


----------



## kgp (Sep 11, 2015)

@greenghost420 here are pics of my verified cut. Looks good to me. Mine are a little over fed and showing some type of deficiency but I will get her to finish well.


----------



## kgp (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm just feeling good over hear. I have a tk cut with 4 well known people to vouch that it's the real tk, same cut as cornbread Ricky runs, in fact, it can be traced back to him quite easily. The guy asked me to keep her under lock and key. So I will do just that. I'm honored and I don't think 3 months from now can come fast enough. I will try and keep an update with pics on this cut for whoever might be interested.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just feeling good over hear. I have a tk cut with 4 well known people to vouch that it's the real tk, same cut as cornbread Ricky runs, in fact, it can be traced back to him quite easily. The guy asked me to keep her under lock and key. So I will do just that. I'm honored and I don't think 3 months from now can come fast enough. I will try and keep an update with pics on this cut for whoever might be interested.


 i know your feeling damn good! cant wait to see those flowers...

edit: oh yea, those leaves def look close! with almost the same def and all lol feeling good over hear as well


----------



## kgp (Sep 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i know your feeling damn good! cant wait to see those flowers...
> 
> edit: oh yea, those leaves def look close! with almost the same def and all lol feeling good over hear as well


I've grown many seeds and many cuts. Ghost is fighting sfv for my favorite strain I've ever smoked. It's just that good. Not really a cash crop but the quality, smell, taste, and high make just about anything else, inferior. Can't wait for you to do a harvest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've grown many seeds and many cuts. Ghost is fighting sfv for my favorite strain I've ever smoked. It's just that good. Not really a cash crop but the quality, smell, taste, and high make just about anything else, inferior. Can't wait for you to do a harvest.


Wow that is a hell of a review. I am glad it and te ha og will be in the garden soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just feeling good over hear. I have a tk cut with 4 well known people to vouch that it's the real tk, same cut as cornbread Ricky runs, in fact, it can be traced back to him quite easily. The guy asked me to keep her under lock and key. So I will do just that. I'm honored and I don't think 3 months from now can come fast enough. I will try and keep an update with pics on this cut for whoever might be interested.


Nice score bro you are very well connected to get that cut. Of course he told you to keep it lock down as it was given to you. I bet if you had to cash out wouldn't be any stipulations on it but glad somebody has it here. Maybe one day she will reach the garden but not tripping if she doesn't but would love to sample her tho. Cant wait to see what those flowers look like bro I know you will kill it


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just feeling good over hear. I have a tk cut with 4 well known people to vouch that it's the real tk, same cut as cornbread Ricky runs, in fact, it can be traced back to him quite easily. The guy asked me to keep her under lock and key. So I will do just that. I'm honored and I don't think 3 months from now can come fast enough. I will try and keep an update with pics on this cut for whoever might be interested.


You wanted that bad...awesome score man .


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've grown many seeds and many cuts. Ghost is fighting sfv for my favorite strain I've ever smoked. It's just that good. Not really a cash crop but the quality, smell, taste, and high make just about anything else, inferior. Can't wait for you to do a harvest.


i think me n her are clicking! she seems to be the only one that liked my last veg mix, most everyone formed lil brown spots on the fans, and shes almost clean from thrip damage. im feeling a love connection lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

Funkiest of the bunch...hells og
   
Did stem rubs of the clones,the ?ghost I got,reminds me of stardawg,smell,growth structure..sfv not getting a smell yet.
?blue dream funny kind of smell,on the flowering plants,the clones smell delicious..

This my baby though....sour D
 
 
 
Her stem rub is super funky


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2015)

now your rubbing my nose in your clone glory. lol i just posted i want this cut few hours ago. shes looking good, going beast mode.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2015)

the ghost def smells like stardawg and chem 4 too, all similar stemrubs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Funkiest of the bunch...hells og
> View attachment 3498266 View attachment 3498267 View attachment 3498268
> Did stem rubs of the clones,the ?ghost I got,reminds me of stardawg,smell,growth structure..sfv not getting a smell yet.
> ?blue dream funny kind of smell,on the flowering plants,the clones smell delicious..
> ...


Sour d is killing it G!


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sour d is killing it G!


Yeah,I think I rushed putting the other ones in the flower room(ghost,sfv,blue dream)

Sour D & hells had lots of time to settle into my grow rooms..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2015)

I picked up two sfv og clones so i could run one straight to flower after she rooted. I new i would not be able to wait.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> @greenghost420 here are pics of my verified cut. Looks good to me. Mine are a little over fed and showing some type of deficiency but I will get her to finish well.
> 
> View attachment 3498121 View attachment 3498122


Im pretty fucking stoked my ghost is looking just like yours im really hoping she is the real deal


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2015)

nice lush green on her too!


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 11, 2015)

Here are some shots from day 12. They've stretched about 7" so far, 2nd trellis coming soon

Gorilla Glue #4, Bruce Banner #3, Dairy Queen







And here is a closer shot of the DQ.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Here are some shots from day 12. They've stretched about 7" so far, 2nd trellis coming soon
> 
> Gorilla Glue #4, Bruce Banner #3, Dairy Queen
> 
> ...


Looks nice and full man. Should be a nice harvest!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Here are some shots from day 12. They've stretched about 7" so far, 2nd trellis coming soon
> 
> Gorilla Glue #4, Bruce Banner #3, Dairy Queen
> 
> ...


Wow , cant wait to see the bb3 at the end!!!!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 12, 2015)

A few days before flower. Getting sprawled out. Gsc plat,platinum og,headband og, gdp.
 

2 weeks before flower.
2 ASC 2 sour strawberry , 1 candyland 
Gg4 , QC mendo x cookies f1 , Mars og.
 

Looking good so far. Smells so good already. Especially ken's gdp.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> A few days before flower. Getting sprawled out. Gsc plat,platinum og,headband og, gdp.
> View attachment 3498384
> 
> 2 weeks before flower.
> ...


Looking good looking good. They are all growing well and looking good. Cant wait to see those get flowered out. The Headband and Platinum OG are very lanky they will prolly need some support. Which is which by the way hard to tell what they except for GG#4 and Platinum GSC I know what they look like


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good looking good. They are all growing well and looking good. Cant wait to see those get flowered out. The Headband and Platinum OG are very lanky they will prolly need some support. Which is which by the way hard to tell what they except for GG#4 and Platinum GSC I know what they look like


Thanks , I'll take single camera shots tonight and label them so you guys can see better up close shots of them before they start their flower journey. Got 9 different strains, gsc and gdp are the only strains i've grown and am familiar with. The rest will be a handful as i learn their needs.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks nice and full man. Should be a nice harvest!



Do you think I'll yield about a pound??


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you think I'll yield about a pound??


Yep....standard RIU answer lol


----------



## amgprb (Sep 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you think I'll yield about a pound??






skunkwreck said:


> Yep....standard RIU answer lol



Another 2 weeks


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 12, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Another 2 weeks



K.

I'll start flushing now.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

i dont see ur 4 main colas.

prepare your ass.
a disciplined, ranting, racist, knowitall schooling is on the way.

another 2 weeks. barely.

flushing hard, flushing gushing wet, flushing completely is in order.



a senile fungus said:


> K.
> 
> I'll start flushing now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i dont see ur 4 main colas
> 
> prepare your ass.
> a disciplined, ranting, racist, knowitall schooling is on the way.


Heh! Can I take a guess?

Does it rhyme with krunkle ken??


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 13, 2015)

Last veg days.
DHN Platinum OG
 
Headband OG 
 
DHN Kens GDP 

DHN GSC Platinum Cut


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 13, 2015)

1 more week of veg.
QC Mendo x cookies F1

ASC Sour Strawberry


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 13, 2015)

1 more week of veg.
JW GG#4
 
QC Mars OG
 
ASC Candyland


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2015)

Franks Gift


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Franks Gift
> View attachment 3499089


What's Franks gift?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 13, 2015)

Has anyone grown DJ shorts blueberry clone only? Or his Flo?


----------



## SupaM (Sep 13, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> What's Franks gift?


The Shiznit from what I've read! ATB!

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Franks_Gift/Oregon_Microgrowers_Guild/


----------



## amgprb (Sep 14, 2015)

Colorado Flo, very bottom nug snapped off while watering today.... ooooppppsss! 

Yea, this is what the popcorn buds look like on this girl! Lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 14, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Colorado Flo, very bottom nug snapped off while watering today.... ooooppppsss!
> 
> Yea, this is what the popcorn buds look like on this girl! Lol
> 
> View attachment 3499642


Damn , she looks fine !!!!
My CO Flo is small and healthy awaiting her turn in the rotation.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 14, 2015)

Clones and mothers(gsc thin mint , black lime reserve , Jupiter og , CO flo , Alien og and Diamond OG).


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 14, 2015)

Maaaaan, you guys suck  all the clones you guys get makes me jealous as hell, I'd kill to get some of those lovely ladies!
@kgp man, keep me posted on when you have some flowering pics, I'd love to compare the bud structure to the tk cookies I just grew out.
That cookies from Chimera looks dank af, if anyone hears when beans are to be dropped, can someone pretty please let me know, I'd love to get a pack and show these Aussie fakes what good quality ganja is 
Keep the dank rolling guys, lovin the show!!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 14, 2015)

damn.
black lime reserve.

im jelly too.

@amgprb : that co flo nugz looks delicious !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2015)

This is the trinity I took my clones from


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> damn.
> black lime reserve.
> 
> im jelly too.
> ...


afficanado seeds does that one too . seen some awsome shots of it ..


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> afficanado seeds does that one too . seen some awsome shots of it ..


sure i've been to their site.

pricey beans.
& im not fond of expensive seed.

believe it or not, i just got hooked with the cut.

blessings by friends.
some people just too kind.

ive had a shity month. personal shit galore. nice to get some cut love.

my incoming list is so fat. i cant even talk about it
cause i know it gonna make some peeps salty & mad.

cant call it special, elite, or clone only if you aint the only one holding.
and imma pass cuts to all my people. gotta pay forward.

really really im never jelly.
more on the peanut butter side of things if u ask me


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the trinity I took my clones from
> View attachment 3499777


absolutely, i need neighbors like this.

few more years in they city, and through the back yard fence, i'll be sharing dinner ideas near one of y'all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sure i've been to their site.
> 
> pricey beans.
> & im not fond of expensive seed.
> ...


Man is it just one of those months? I am having a kind of shit time of it my self but enuff of that. Yea he is a cool guy! First day he popped his head over i was degrassing for the greenhouse and he said " yea i have a garden to. Going to grow some tomatoes , squash, and weed." i have another neighbor that works at the grow shop and has a garden


----------



## amgprb (Sep 14, 2015)

Colorado Flo cuts rooted... FINALY!!!

Damn, i know our ambient temps have dropped 20 degrees these past few weeks, but i was getting roots in 7 days last month... took 15-20 this round


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 15, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Colorado Flo cuts rooted... FINALY!!!
> 
> Damn, i know our ambient temps have dropped 20 degrees these past few weeks, but i was getting roots in 7 days last month... took 15-20 this round


Glad it rooted finally.
How bout a ogkb pic?
Wanna see how she looks so,far.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 15, 2015)

Over two weeks of veg down, everyone's been topped, and they're coming along nicely. I'm gonna have to cage up/train the Platinum, and Ghost, soon. They're getting tall quick.

*Platinum OG*



*Ghost OG*



*Purple Cadillac*



*Allen Wrench*


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 15, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Over two weeks of veg down, everyone's been topped, and they're coming along nicely. I'm gonna have to cage up/train the Platinum, and Ghost, soon. They're getting tall quick.
> 
> *Platinum OG*
> View attachment 3500402
> ...


Yeah , my Platinum OG stretched also.
Going into flower tomorrow. 
Looking good


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 15, 2015)

next year imma do white rabbit (albino tomato so to speak) & blue moons (not really blue blue purp-ish tomato) some red onion. and heirloom lettuce. i havent grown squash ever. would love to. i wonder what your buddy does with his? 

made a slab of bacon at work. injected garlic all inside. rubbed chopped garlic & cracked pepper all over the top. no salt obviously. insane garlic bacon. i do it in the oven. cool it & cut thick ass slices. made FAT ass BLTz from that. ow yes ! 

hey neighbor, best you like some pig , you hungy ? you roll the trinity & i'll make the hard lemonaide & sammys. sweet tater fries with that? nom nom nom.



amgprb said:


> Colorado Flo cuts rooted... FINALY!!!
> 
> Damn, i know our ambient temps have dropped 20 degrees these past few weeks, but i was getting roots in 7 days last month... took 15-20 this round


shit i just turned off 2 air cons.

paper, im saving it.
stoked about the temp drop outside.
so gald the summer is over. indoor season. its on !

just broke out my heat mats for cuts.
crazy you talking about that. cause i noted few strains i run rooting 2 or 3 days longer.

i checked the cubes this morning, they chilly slowing up rooting.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Glad it rooted finally.
> How bout a ogkb pic?
> Wanna see how she looks so,far.


I will get a pic up 2day... she just got moved under the MH 3 days ago and looks happy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

Got buds?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Glad it rooted finally.
> How bout a ogkb pic?
> Wanna see how she looks so,far.


OGKB


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 15, 2015)

amgprb said:


> OGKB
> View attachment 3500510


Wow, those leaves are really unique looking. Almost doesn't look like a marijuana plant


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow, those leaves are really unique looking. Almost doesn't look like a marijuana plant


Totally hey, could definitely pass for something other than ganja


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow, those leaves are really unique looking. Almost doesn't look like a marijuana plant


Go check out the who's got the frostiest buds thread. Hammerhead posted a pic of the OGKB flowering looks amazing.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 15, 2015)

Anybody ever heard of purple punch? I have ben seeing her on IG and she is triched to the max with a really nice light purple hue over the whole thing. Just wondering if anyone is familiar and/or knows where she comes from..


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ghost og


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Kromes the white


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 15, 2015)

A canopy shot there is ghost og, the white, purple urkle for clone onlys. There is 2 las vegas bubba kushes in there too. They are 8 or 9 days flower i think so they all for some streach to go


----------



## resinhead (Sep 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I know they carry his seeds. Do they sell his cuts too, or is that where the seminars are held?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2015)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 3501487


Nice! Thanks for the heads up.

Are you going? Might be worthwhile just to pick up a clone of his...?


----------



## resinhead (Sep 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Are you going? Might be worthwhile just to pick up a clone of his...?


I'd go if I lived closer. He does this a few times a year.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's one of those Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies seeds I stumbled across from my grow earlier this year. She's in week 4 of flower, just starting to fill in, but already has an impressive coating of trichs. Her overall structure leans towards GA but the resin production definitely resembles PC.

*Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies*


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

@Joedank sour D


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> @Joedank sour D
> View attachment 3501791


oh baby that's going to have A LOT of bud on it. 


What size pot?


Super jealous of you dudes south of the border. Wish I had access to clone only's.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> oh baby that's going to have A LOT of bud on it.
> 
> 
> What size pot?
> ...


She is in a 10gal pot,that I'm about to top with happy frog soil...
I'm really like the growth of this plant..the other clone only are nice,but this sour D is staying for sure.

I'm lucky to have her also...I'm sure your luck will change soon.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> oh baby that's going to have A LOT of bud on it.
> 
> 
> What size pot?
> ...


there is a way. private carrier. over night. costs though. a real care package is $200 to $250 for the shipping fee. think to yourself, are these cuts making a trip over the boarder worth it to you? seeds are so much easier to manage. but ive gotten a cut from the UK. so i know it can be done.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> there is a way. private carrier. over night. costs though. a real care package is $200 to $250 for the shipping fee. think to yourself, are these cuts making a trip over the boarder worth it to you? seeds are so much easier to manage. but ive gotten a cut from the UK. so i know it can be done.


for certain strains it certainly would be worth it I'm sure.


but I'm not so confident that CBSA won't catch it. They are pretty thorough. I also don't have a safe addy to ship to. I certainly ain't shipping them addressed to my real name at my site. all part of the "wish".


Living south of the 49th would be a lot cooler and easier. knowmsayin? 

I'm sure there are some good cuts available from folks in BC but it seems like there's a lot more clone only cuts floating around the states. I would also naturally question the legitimacy of many of the cuts that would come from BC.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> @Joedank sour D
> View attachment 3501791


yea dog! you got a good eye 
that is probly the only cut that i have i would waste my breath telling someone its the real deal ECSD. had it for 5 or more years ...
all the others are suspect . watchout for the hells in the lower skirt can throw a nanner or 2 .
sour throws em too if you got a light leak but not till week 9-10 its the price of such dankness.
that ghost is super stable and on par with the sour in flavor and aroma witch is RARE IMO.. but the stems on all but the blue dream wont support the weight . flop city on the way ....
i really hope you like the effects . the bag appeal is off the charts for all of them soooo you got that goin for ya witch is nice ... i tsp of neem seed meal on top with some gypsum will go a long way with the sour
not that you need any advice but there it is ..lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

what day is that sour at?she got frost yet?


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what day is that sour at?she got frost yet?


17 days of 12/12
Starting to get gooey


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> 17 days of 12/12
> Starting to get gooey


that no till?


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that no till?


Just lucky dog growers mix,with coots mix & minerals


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

nice, the way it looked was you cut out an old rootball.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 17, 2015)

I got some flowers going now its day 12 now of 12/12 the purple urkle is the first to start putting out trichs can't really see em in the pic though but you can see her awesome tight structure. Everything is staying to smell real nice. I still can't get over the smell of the lvbk though even in there with the elites
GhostPurple urkle


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> there is a way. private carrier. over night. costs though. a real care package is $200 to $250 for the shipping fee. think to yourself, are these cuts making a trip over the boarder worth it to you? seeds are so much easier to manage. but ive gotten a cut from the UK. so i know it can be done.


I am waiting to trade with my boy in the uk. Getting the cheese, pyco, gringo, and plemon


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just feeling good over hear. I have a tk cut with 4 well known people to vouch that it's the real tk, same cut as cornbread Ricky runs, in fact, it can be traced back to him quite easily. The guy asked me to keep her under lock and key. So I will do just that. I'm honored and I don't think 3 months from now can come fast enough. I will try and keep an update with pics on this cut for whoever might be interested.



@kgp

Do you mind posting pics of your Triangle Kush?

I picked mine up last night and I wanted to compare pics. You're one of the only other people I know with it  

Who knows anything about the history here? The person I got it from tells me it's the mother of OG Kush...

Here's mine.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

Here we have Chaos kush, a clone only floating around Michigan.



She is GG#4 x unknown male (undisclosed, more likely)

There's a thread over in the Michigan subforum for this one...

Supposedly has better structure and a higher yield then the glue, and a wonderful smoke. Can't wait to put her in flower!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @kgp
> 
> Do you mind posting pics of your Triangle Kush?
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow that sounds great ! please keep us informed would love to hear about your finish product.


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @kgp
> 
> Do you mind posting pics of your Triangle Kush?
> 
> ...


I will throw up some pics. Mine is just a little tiny thing right now. Hard to tell exactly but it doesn't look like what you posted. Lanky, 3 bladed leaves, looks just like other og's I've ran. The only thing I did notice is the leaves are fatter than my og's. I will throw some pics later this evening and tag you.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Here we have Chaos kush, a clone only floating around Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 3502491
> 
> ...


That chaos ohh boy. Them seedpac boys sure know what they are doing


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

Triangle kush @a senile fungus I took a couple cuts off of it already.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> Triangle kush @a senile fungus I took a couple cuts off of it already.
> View attachment 3502760


Do you bury you plant in the fabric potwhen you transplant


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Do you bury you plant in the fabric potwhen you transplant


I don't use the fabric pots but I received the clone is one. I know roots can grow through them. I didn't want to check the roots in fear of causing damage so I just threw her in a 5 gallon to give the roots some room. I will be soon taking many cuts hopefully.


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @kgp
> 
> Do you mind posting pics of your Triangle Kush?
> 
> ...


Yeah dude I think you got it. I don't know if you guys ever visit the farm but everyonesmokes has officially murdered the og game. He let me share some of his photos of legit triangle kush. For those that haven't seen the OG kush thread, it's officially DUMB, some of the best examples you will find of many og cuts. Here are some pics.


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

One more of the nug shot.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

Hahaha I was just on thcfarmer looking at motarebel's pics of his TK. Looks like mine, darker thicker leaves with some 5blades thrown in there. Serrations look the same, leafs have the same 'look'.

I think it may be legit. I was told it was 100%, no doubt at all. But you know, gotta do my own homework!

It's nice that we've both got it. I have to root mine and then we'll really see how they compare!

I think flower shots and smoke will truly tell.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

@kgp

Ours look so different though, makes ya wonder doesn't it?

Yours is much lighter, more airy, and 3bladed leaves. Mine is much tighter node structure, darker and glossier leaves, and 5bladed leaves.

I wonder if they're the same?


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> That chaos ohh boy. Them seedpac boys sure know what they are doing


Yeah, they do! I know a couple of them guys, good people for a good cause.


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahaha I was just on thcfarmer looking at motarebel's pics of his TK. Looks like mine, darker thicker leaves with some 5blades thrown in there. Serrations look the same, leafs have the same 'look'.
> 
> I think it may be legit. I was told it was 100%, no doubt at all. But you know, gotta do my own homework!
> 
> ...


Right on bro.


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @kgp
> 
> Ours look so different though, makes ya wonder doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Definitely look different, mine is starving for nitrogen, I don't want to hit her too hard off the jump. These are just lower branches on mine, the top was cut off by the hippie that gave it to me. This guy always came through with some legit stuff for Michigan. Only time will tell.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 18, 2015)

GG4, my lil monster! Lol she was gonna be my mother plant but got a bit unruly and damn near doubled the size of everything else in the veg....


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

Here are some pics of tk from the original, cornbread, these are 2007.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't know what page but I posted some of Cornbreads IG pics of it in here. I'll dig them up


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know what page but I posted some of Cornbreads IG pics of it in here. I'll dig them up


Good shit, my dude. It's such a pretty plant, I never get tired of looking at her. One more shot of eos garden, some youngsters.


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here are some pics of tk from the original, cornbread, these are 2007.
> 
> View attachment 3502927 View attachment 3502928 View attachment 3502930 View attachment 3502931


Now that's how I think them og need to be ran,25 of them net pots under a 1000....yes sir


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is the post of the pics
Clone only strains

Here are the pics man she is a beast!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now that's how I think them og need to be ran,25 of them net pots under a 1000....yes sir


Yea OG is so lanky and stretchy flower her straight from clone in a tray with about 25-30 of them in there would kill. I just don't have the time to put in for clones like that but would love to do it if I could


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now that's how I think them og need to be ran,25 of them net pots under a 1000....yes sir


Buckets of og nuggets.


----------



## TubePot (Sep 18, 2015)

Finally scored some GG#4 flowers in NYC. I'm saving it to wake and bake tomorrow.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Finally scored some GG#4 flowers in NYC. I'm saving it to wake and bake tomorrow.



If you bake it tonight, you may still be baked when you wake!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

Man that GG#4 out back is reeking. I would say she's about 5 weeks in and its just pure funk. Straight chemmy diesel with sour notes. She hasn't even begun to swell yet but she is soooo damn root bound she is beginning to fade now and don't want that. Topdressed with some supersoil but don't think its gonna help roots are coming out the top still lol. Prolly gonna have to finish her up with some NFTG nutes since they are semi organic. Been so lons since I used a bottle lol. Gotta ph these nutes right too I'll get pics of her in the am


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2015)

now i am all thinnking about the TK too  here is a quote i love from my mentor tom hill:

*28*
TomHill
Senior Member

Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 2,845














































Quote:
Originally Posted by *astartes* 
To add fuel to the fire, I've heard that the TK cuts passed out in CO are in fact a Pure Kush S1. That's coming from the person that passed in out. Round and round the wheel goes!

a.
Let's entertain that for a minute since it was recently brought up elsewhere too. We will know soon enough I assure you. But in the meantime, what if I was to tell you that the PK is actually a TK S2, and not only is it a much better example than the parent plant but also breeds better after all the selfing.... Now, let's all put our hard-ons away for a second, which plant would you like, because I have both, if they are in fact different. This is the problem with these pink panther wannabe's, they have no clue what is actually important, and I mean zero clue. -T






i cant help it cuz i breed alot :

*22*
TomHill
Senior Member

Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 2,845


Yeah the horseshit lies in the fact that the TK, like the White -both supposed 3way hybrids- uhm, breed like inbred lines.

A few nights ago some guy came raging through here saying that the white was a "S1 inbred for 3 gens" not some 3way. And as incomplete as that was, it fully jibes with the way the plant actually breeds, and makes much more sense than a three-way acting in such a homozygous manner. It's these pesky lil facts that fully escape these oh so sure of themselves story tellers before they go off on their rolls.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> now i am all thinnking about the TK too  here is a quote i love from my mentor tom hill:
> 
> *28*
> TomHill
> ...


When Tom speaks you respect it cus he drops knowledge and I wouldn't doubt him for a minute if PK is a TK s2. Before GGG thread got closed I talked with a member about s2 seeds being perfect breeding stock as they are usually homogenous of the s1 mom/dad used to make s2s. By him saying PK is TK s2 that would make perfect sense of the breeding knowledge I brought up. Great info bro and I just saw Tom speak on this again somewhat the out of all the OGs TK is the one you want to breed with truly. Pretty sure that's what he said nothing was mentioned of PK was just talking about known OG


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2015)

damn i need tk s2s now....


----------



## kgp (Sep 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn i need tk s2s now....


You've always been, just didn't know it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

That TK looks fire!


GG4


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mendo x Cookies F1 (by Midnight Farms)
Giant fan leaves. 1 leaf next to 5gal pot.


----------



## TubePot (Sep 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> If you bake it tonight, you may still be baked when you wake!


Well, must not be GG#4. Smoked 2 bones when I woke up at 8am till now and it was just ok. 
The Sour D I'm smoking in my jar is better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Well, must not be GG#4. Smoked 2 bones when I woke up at 8am till now and it was just ok.
> The Sour D I'm smoking in my jar is better.


That sucks! This is a bud from my greenhouse gg4


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks! This is a bud from my greenhouse gg4
> View attachment 3503242


Mine isn't super stacked as yours she's super root bound, not getting full sun, fading and should still be green but she is pushing right along. Will hit her with some nutes to get her to the finish she is super frosty tho still and stinky. Like epoxy diesel hell of a smell


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 19, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Well, must not be GG#4. Smoked 2 bones when I woke up at 8am till now and it was just ok.
> The Sour D I'm smoking in my jar is better.



I dunno man, I'd have to there to be sure ???


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 19, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Mendo x Cookies F1 (by Midnight Farms)
> Giant fan leaves. 1 leaf next to 5gal pot.
> View attachment 3503119


Is that menod purp x cookies the purple urkle i got has absolutely huge fan leafs on her prob the biggest I've seen on an indoor plant. Don't some belive the pu is a pheno of the mendo purps?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Is that menod purp x cookies the purple urkle i got has absolutely huge fan leafs on her prob the biggest I've seen on an indoor plant. Don't some belive the pu is a pheno of the mendo purps?


That's what I've always heard .


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Is that menod purp x cookies the purple urkle i got has absolutely huge fan leafs on her prob the biggest I've seen on an indoor plant. Don't some belive the pu is a pheno of the mendo purps?


 I def would like to know more on Purple Urkle and stuff seems there are a few purps that history I know nothing of. The Urkle cross I'm growing is so short and squat and stacking real nice.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I def would like to know more on Purple Urkle and stuff seems there are a few purps that history I know nothing of. The Urkle cross I'm growing is so short and squat and stacking real nice.


The structure is super tight. One weird thing i have noticed about her is the leafs are really soft like they feel like suede almost not the best pic she is in the back corner so it's hard to get good ones but you can see the structure.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 19, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Is that menod purp x cookies the purple urkle i got has absolutely huge fan leafs on her prob the biggest I've seen on an indoor plant. Don't some belive the pu is a pheno of the mendo purps?


I think it's Mendocino Purple x cookies ( which is the standard def of gsc you see) , so no idea which cut of gsc it is.
Not sure if PU is a pheno of MR, depends who you talk to 
I'll contact midnight Farms and ask them bout the cookies.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 19, 2015)

This is midnight Farms description of their "cookies" clone

“Girl Scout Cookies, or GSC, is an OG Kush and Durban Poison hybrid cross whose reputation grew too large to stay within the borders of its California homeland. With a sweet and earthy aroma, Girl Scout Cookies launches you to euphoria’s top floor where full-body relaxation meets a time-bending cerebral space. A little goes a long way with this hybrid, whose THC heights have won Girl Scout Cookies numerous Cannabis Cup awards. Patients needing a strong dose of relief, however, may look to GSC for severe pain, nausea, and appetite loss.”


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

GG#4

 

Its hard getting good pics but doing best I can


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3503570 View attachment 3503571
> 
> Its hard getting good pics but doing best I can


Looks great bro!

Hells Angeles Og and Ghost Og in the house


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

is the ecsd the same as the aj sour d?


----------



## Joedank (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> is the ecsd the same as the aj sour d?


ohhhhh now that is a great question . i am in the yes crowd . AJ is short for "asshole joe" as in joe is an asshole for not letting me grow his sour d ... lol... i think joe is weasels real name .... so the wesel , AJ, ECSD are all the same cut . now enter headband and i gets confueded


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3503570 View attachment 3503571
> 
> Its hard getting good pics but doing best I can


Those are pretty good pics. I gotta work on mine , lol , terrible.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

just making sure, might have that ecsd real soon....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great bro!
> 
> Hells Angeles Og and Ghost Og in the house
> View attachment 3503575


 Nice .....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just making sure, might have that ecsd real soon....


Man I think the real deal Sour D is one of my very favorites. The smell and taste is in a class of its own. I gotta have that one don't want any substitutes. Been offered cuts Cali Conn Sour D which I hear many good things of and Reserva Privadas too but I need the real true Sour 

@gitarre10000 thanks getting better with it hard to focus the way you want with an auto focus camera but its not too bad. I'll get better with it the more I use it I do want me a goo dslr which I will get after next harvest.


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2015)

GG4 Early to mid flower.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 20, 2015)

Man i love this thread, so much fire, so many good growers and no bullshit. Has to be one of the best threads on riu


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

@kgp looks great and i would say a good week and a half furter then my greenhouse glue


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @kgp looks great and i would say a good week and a half furter then my greenhouse glue
> View attachment 3504199


Looking good bro. Looks like you will have plenty of smoke very soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looking good bro. Looks like you will have plenty of smoke very soon.


They finish as well as they have started it will be a staple in my greenhouses for a long time.


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2015)

Gsc forum cut


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2015)

Sfv OG


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2015)

Ghost OG


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2015)

Gorilla glue#4


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 21, 2015)

Clone only clones tent


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 22, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Clone only clones tent
> View attachment 3504715


Nice tent


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> Sfv OG
> View attachment 3504427


Oh my how my heart flutters


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh my how my heart flutters


I will have to put up some pics of the one in the greenhouse. It will make more than just my heart flutter


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 22, 2015)

People urkle day 16 flower. @gitarre10000 look at that fan leaf glistening to the tips just wait til day 60


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghost og


----------



## kgp (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3506695 View attachment 3506696


The glue?


----------



## kgp (Sep 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The glue?


Yes sir


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 24, 2015)

Anyone in Oregon been to incrediclones? 
I see they have the elusive black cherry soda clone.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> Yes sir


You can tell. Once you know her look she's easy to spot. My outdoor GG#4 snapped in half completely smdh so damn floppy and some winds brought half of it down. Oh well lol she wasn't supported like I should have but its all good still got plenty of it going inside so will have more soon and the other half will get to finish hopefully rain forecast for next week so may have to finish inside or be cut early


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

has anyone ran sherbert? love a qwik smoke report...


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> has anyone ran sherbert? love a qwik smoke report...


Check out dvg instagram he has been posting pics of bagseed sherb it looks insane, dark purple frosty nugs


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You can tell. Once you know her look she's easy to spot. My outdoor GG#4 snapped in half completely smdh so damn floppy and some winds brought half of it down. Oh well lol she wasn't supported like I should have but its all good still got plenty of it going inside so will have more soon and the other half will get to finish hopefully rain forecast for next week so may have to finish inside or be cut early


Very much looking forward to your smoke report.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

My garden today


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> My garden today
> View attachment 3507409


Looking delicious...

Sour D
 
In the frontline..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking delicious...
> 
> Sour D
> View attachment 3507414
> In the frontline..


Looks great G!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sfv Og


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 24, 2015)

GG#4, day 24 or 25


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> GG#4, day 24 or 25
> 
> View attachment 3507572


The one I have is like 13 days in. Yours looking good bro cant wait to see all them finish out.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 25, 2015)

BB#3, day 24 or 25


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> My garden today
> View attachment 3507409


Do you crawl through that to water? Or do you have a setup for that .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> BB#3, day 24 or 25
> 
> View attachment 3507588
> 
> View attachment 3507589


They look great man


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 25, 2015)

Dairy Queen

I'm told this is Subcool's cut of DQ. She's the frostiest and stinkiest of them all so far. She's got that stinky, sweet cheese smell.





Here is BB#3 on the left and DQ on the right. DQ is much more feminine and slender.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Do you crawl through that to water? Or do you have a setup for that .


I have irrigation run it there, and yes i am down to crawling in there.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They look great man



Thank you! They're rolling right along! 

Yours look so wonderful! I bet they love it outdoors with you taking care of them. 

I really need to start making some teas, but my EWC guy hasn't gotten back to me.

Here's the new cloning shelf (still need two more pieces of wood, don't judge me), hopefully it's gonna be full very soon


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,

What's the best way to keep clone only moms pruned down. I have them in 1 gallon white square hydro pots with empire builder soil. Can i just keep cutting new growth off so they stay small (short) and bushy?
Thanks guys and gals


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 25, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What's the best way to keep clone only moms pruned down. I have them in 1 gallon white square hydro pots with empire builder soil. Can i just keep cutting new growth off so they stay small (short) and bushy?
> Thanks guys and gals



Here is a great read on bonsai moms

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31919


I'd like to do this... I have five clone onlies that are the perfect size to begin so I suppose there's no better time than now!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Here is a great read on bonsai moms
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31919
> 
> ...


Great!!! 
That's exactly what I was looking for. 
Thanks ASF


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Thank you! They're rolling right along!
> 
> Yours look so wonderful! I bet they love it outdoors with you taking care of them.
> 
> ...


Yea i have to go pick up some more ewc for papapayne and myself. I have been out for two weeks now.


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Sep 25, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What's the best way to keep clone only moms pruned down. I have them in 1 gallon white square hydro pots with empire builder soil. Can i just keep cutting new growth off so they stay small (short) and bushy?
> Thanks guys and gals


Take frequent snips and donate them to the needy


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i have to go pick up some more ewc for papapayne and myself. I have been out for two weeks now.



How close are you to bring able to supply your own?

I know you use the rabbits to help with that. How's things going with them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How close are you to bring able to supply your own?
> 
> I know you use the rabbits to help with that. How's things going with them?


Fantastic but it will be spring when i can sustain my use my self. First batch of rabbit poo, hay, garden waste, and food waste compost will be ready very soon. Sould have baby bunnys soon i hope.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got word back and my cut of exo cheese along with some other uk clone onlys will be on the way in a fortnight!
These is the exo cheese i am getting at week 7


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got word back and my cut of exo cheese along with some other uk clone onlys will be on the way in a fortnight!
> These is the exo cheese i am getting at week 7
> View attachment 3508165


Fuch yeah the cheese is the shit


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 25, 2015)

What other uk cuts?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Exodus Cheese, Exodus Psychosis, and livers but we will see after those. My boy wants the GG#4 so we are doing a cross the pond trade. I figure you want a uk cheese you get it from the uk right


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 26, 2015)

A couple more cheese pics. I've been smoking cheese flowers and rosin all day this shit is terp city


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 26, 2015)

They call this the basement funk cut in mi. Confidential cheese


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2015)

1# UK cheese fan here!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

That fly shit
That Cherry Pie shit!


----------



## genuity (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking good Dr

 
My baby's cherry pie on the top.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good Dr
> 
> View attachment 3509123
> My baby's cherry pie on the top.


That is two stinky girls there!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

Sup c'lonies?! Been busy AF, figured Id drop a lil porn hehehe

Forum Cut


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

Bling and the BLING shawty!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

DHN Platinum GSC


----------



## gitarre10000 (Sep 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Sup c'lonies?! Been busy AF, figured Id drop a lil porn hehehe
> 
> Forum Cut
> 
> ...


Damn , can't wait to run the forum cut , looks absolutely stunning


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 28, 2015)

SFV OG. Pumped to try this!


----------



## kgp (Sep 28, 2015)

GG4 trying to impress. I told myself this was the last round with her when I harvest in 15 days she will not be returning. Damn she is a nice plant though.


----------



## kgp (Sep 28, 2015)

gsc forum cut yielding decent this run. 15 days to go.


----------



## kgp (Sep 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SFV OG. Pumped to try this!
> 
> View attachment 3510214


Looks legit! I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## kgp (Sep 28, 2015)

Excuse the mess. This is a basement closet that I mix soil in. A perfect place for my Triangle Kush cut still in quarantine. She is looking great and showing vigor.

I recently got a chance to puff on Kalux farms tk and am I impressed on the potency. This cut should be great. Also I received legend OG cuts from an amigo in so cal. I think these might be a new staple.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SFV OG. Pumped to try this!
> 
> View attachment 3510214


Genotype As sfv? If so ill be keeping a close eye cause she will most like end up in my garden soon. 
@kgp the cookies looks amazing you must have her dialed I'm used to seeing the micro nugs on her lol


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 28, 2015)

I got a question about moms, do they really need ventilation and all that. Would i be good with like a 4x4 tent with t5s but no ventilation a long as its not to hot. My issue is not having a lot of power to work with so i have to keep the total watts low


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 28, 2015)

^^^Come to think about it i have a 10# co2 tank setup i guess i could just run sealed


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

how long do you veg and what size containers? @kgp


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

how was the flav on that tk you smoked? shits looking killer


----------



## amgprb (Sep 29, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I got a question about moms, do they really need ventilation and all that. Would i be good with like a 4x4 tent with t5s but no ventilation a long as its not to hot. My issue is not having a lot of power to work with so i have to keep the total watts low


Need to keep fresh air coming in for those girls. They will use up all the co2 very quickly. Need ventilation to draw fresh air to replace the co2...

A $20 inline booster fan would do the trick. Low wattage


----------



## kgp (Sep 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how long do you veg and what size containers? @kgp


I veg in 4-5 gallon pots for a couple weeks. I've found that taking big cuts has helped. From clones straight in 4 or 5 gallon pots then to flower. No transplanting.


greenghost420 said:


> how was the flav on that tk you smoked? shits looking killer


It was typical og flavor, with a perfume like flavor added. The shit was top notch. What set it apart was the potency. I also got to sample his pure kush and loompas headband, aka underdog. All three of the samples I have were really great. Top shelf meds for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

kgp said:


> I veg in 4-5 gallon pots for a couple weeks. I've found that taking big cuts has helped. From clones straight in 4 or 5 gallon pots then to flower. No transplanting.
> 
> It was typical og flavor, with a perfume like flavor added. The shit was top notch. What set it apart was the potency. I also got to sample his pure kush and loompas headband, aka underdog. All three of the samples I have were really great. Top shelf meds for sure.


nice fucking sesh ...


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 30, 2015)

After four weeks of veg, and an extended dark period to jump start things, my girls have officially entered flowering.

Ghost OG


Platinum OG


Allen Wrench


Purple Cadillac


----------



## kgp (Sep 30, 2015)

As they come, they also go. I just held a Pepsi challenge for 6 of my good friends. Everyone picked my sfv cut over ghost. I think I would agree. I am going to flower the mother and not look back. Why keep something good around if you got something better?


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Need to keep fresh air coming in for those girls. They will use up all the co2 very quickly. Need ventilation to draw fresh air to replace the co2...
> 
> A $20 inline booster fan would do the trick. Low wattage


That's what i figured. Didn't think about the duct bosters food idea. Thanks for the reply


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

@Bad Karma that Ghost OG looks pretty good looks very close to what kgp, zchopper and greenghost have. As much as its talked about that DHN has Cali Conn Ghost and SFV it looks pretty legit. Has the lanky stems and see lots 3 bladed with some 5 so looks pretty good to me. Cant wait to see how all of them do for you


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Bad Karma that Ghost OG looks pretty good looks very close to what kgp, zchopper and greenghost have. As much as its talked about that DHN has Cali Conn Ghost and SFV it looks pretty legit. Has the lanky stems and see lots 3 bladed with some 5 so looks pretty good to me. Cant wait to see how all of them do for you


Thanks, AJ. I've heard it mentioned before about DHN's SFV OG being Cali Conn, but I don't think Swerve ever put out a Ghost OG, that I can recall.
The Ghost is throwing out a fair amount of three bladed leafs, like you pointed out, which is a good sign, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## kgp (Oct 1, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Thanks, AJ. I've heard it mentioned before about DHN's SFV OG being Cali Conn, but I don't think Swerve ever put out a Ghost OG, that I can recall.
> The Ghost is throwing out a fair amount of three bladed leafs, like you pointed out, which is a good sign, so I'm hoping for the best.


Looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks a lot like mine.
> 
> View attachment 3512137


Yes it does, kgp, you just put a smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Yes it does, kgp, you just put a smile on my face. Thank you.


I told you lol you looks like you gonna have some nice kushy buds here soon. My Ghost cut pooped out on me  its all good my bro said I can get it again as it was in flower when I got it but Hells OG is doing great.

Pics of GG#4 coming up. Early smoke test seems pretty good so cant wait to see what the closer to done buds smoke like


----------



## kgp (Oct 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I told you lol you looks like you gonna have some nice kushy buds here soon. My Ghost cut pooped out on me  its all good my bro said I can get it again as it was in flower when I got it but Hells OG is doing great.
> 
> Pics of GG#4 coming up. Early smoke test seems pretty good so cant wait to see what the closer to done buds smoke like


One of the biggest downsides is how terrible it is to clone. Sometimes it takes 3-4 weeks, it looks like shit because its starving. Just trying to keep it alive is a battle, if you can get roots, it's easy to nurse back to health.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> One of the biggest downsides is how terrible it is to clone. Sometimes it takes 3-4 weeks, it looks like shit because its starving. Just trying to keep it alive is a battle, if you can get roots, it's easy to nurse back to health.


I would try rooting it with a very very low watt light like a small desk lamp light with cheap cfl light. Just enough light to make it root and hopefully doesn't synthesize and eat itself. I've kept some cuts alive in a cup of water for a couple months. Off to the side in the clone box actually just planted some GG#4 cuts I had in a cup for at least 6 weeks for sure lol. Roots about a foot long


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I would try rooting it with a very very low watt light like a small desk lamp light with cheap cfl light. Just enough light to make it root and hopefully doesn't synthesize and eat itself. I've kept some cuts alive in a cup of water for a couple months. Off to the side in the clone box actually just planted some GG#4 cuts I had in a cup for at least 6 weeks for sure lol. Roots about a foot long


Low light is how i kept the sfv og looking green through the long clone time. Check your email.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 1, 2015)

@kgp

Have you cloned the TK yet? Any insight on rooting time?

Mine doesn't have roots yet, but lil nubs like it wants to shoot out roots anyday now...


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> One of the biggest downsides is how terrible it is to clone. Sometimes it takes 3-4 weeks, it looks like shit because its starving. Just trying to keep it alive is a battle, if you can get roots, it's easy to nurse back to health.


I've had some in the cloner over 2 weeks now and nothing yet i was wondering if she is hard to clone


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 1, 2015)

Just found a pollen sac on my GG#4. Removed it but there are already some orange hairs on the ladies, so I can presume that it busted and was successful. 

That's discouraging, but the show must go on.

That's not my first time getting a sac on the GG#4. Anyone else have similar experience with her? I think it's the colder air in the nether regions that causes it, but just a feeling.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2015)

Popped those sfv seeds.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just found a pollen sac on my GG#4. Removed it but there are already some orange hairs on the ladies, so I can presume that it busted and was successful.
> 
> That's discouraging, but the show must go on.
> 
> That's not my first time getting a sac on the GG#4. Anyone else have similar experience with her? I think it's the colder air in the nether regions that causes it, but just a feeling.


I haven't found any sacs on her but your prolly right about the cause of it.


----------



## kgp (Oct 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @kgp
> 
> Have you cloned the TK yet? Any insight on rooting time?
> 
> Mine doesn't have roots yet, but lil nubs like it wants to shoot out roots anyday now...


I'm in the same boat here. Little white nubs which hopefully mean they will pop soon. I'm gonna try a couple different ways if one works better than the other I'll let you know.


----------



## kgp (Oct 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just found a pollen sac on my GG#4. Removed it but there are already some orange hairs on the ladies, so I can presume that it busted and was successful.
> 
> That's discouraging, but the show must go on.
> 
> That's not my first time getting a sac on the GG#4. Anyone else have similar experience with her? I think it's the colder air in the nether regions that causes it, but just a feeling.





akhiymjames said:


> I haven't found any sacs on her but your prolly right about the cause of it.


As long as it's only one, be happy. From what I hear gg4 crosses and selfies are turning out very nice.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 2, 2015)

GG#4 is the most overrated smoke of all time... its half the potency of something really dank like OG or even old school Super Silver Haze...

No disrespect to Josey Wales ... But old men pushing 70 years old saying this weed is so potent is a joke... I can smoke a bowl after bowl of it and its boring ass smoke...

Sour Dubble shits all over it... the flavor that GG#4 kind of retains ... That fake fuzzy frost its covered in is fools gold..like the White

OG Kush ... any legit cut... runs circles around GG#4

I had to vent.... if I say this on IC.. I'll be fed to the Gorilla Fan Boy Club 

On a 1-10 I give it a solid 6.5 -7

If your not a 9.. adios from the rotation


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2015)

oswizzle said:


> GG#4 is the most overrated smoke of all time... its half the potency of something really dank like OG or even old school Super Silver Haze...
> 
> No disrespect to Josey Wales ... But old men pushing 70 years old saying this weed is so potent is a joke... I can smoke a bowl after bowl of it and its boring ass smoke...
> 
> ...


Nice report,looks like I'll put her on the back burner...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2015)

oswizzle said:


> GG#4 is the most overrated smoke of all time... its half the potency of something really dank like OG or even old school Super Silver Haze...
> 
> No disrespect to Josey Wales ... But old men pushing 70 years old saying this weed is so potent is a joke... I can smoke a bowl after bowl of it and its boring ass smoke...
> 
> ...


wow i guess i did smoke a whole joint of it . but i thought i was super baked . 
have you had it from multiple growers or just grown it yourself?? 
i thought chem was just MEH in my system but in my homies general hydro fed system it was AWSOME ... hope my 2 pretty big plants are better than the white cut i ran ... gotta go check out the bulbus stalked of crystiolth hairs


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pics of GG#4 coming up. Early smoke test seems pretty good so cant wait to see what the closer to done buds smoke like


I've been looking forward to your smoke report, because I had read a couple of 'disappointed' reports...like the following:




oswizzle said:


> GG#4 is the most overrated smoke of all time... its half the potency of something really dank like OG or even old school Super Silver Haze...
> OG Kush ... any legit cut... runs circles around GG#4


Yikes. I've only invested in a cross - Lake of Fire [gg4 x cobain kush, whatever that is...], and one fem from the pack so far was pretty good, but nowhere near exceptional.



Joedank said:


> i thought chem was just MEH in my system but in my homies general hydro fed system it was AWSOME .../QUOTE].


I'm a huge fan of general hydro. Since making the switch from another brand over a year ago, I rarely see any problems during a grow...maybe one in 20 plants if that


----------



## kgp (Oct 2, 2015)

oswizzle said:


> GG#4 is the most overrated smoke of all time... its half the potency of something really dank like OG or even old school Super Silver Haze...
> 
> No disrespect to Josey Wales ... But old men pushing 70 years old saying this weed is so potent is a joke... I can smoke a bowl after bowl of it and its boring ass smoke...
> 
> ...


I'd agree, but as an all around strain it's decent.

High might be 6.5-7
But it can yield decent 7-8
It smells and tastes great 7-8
Great bag appeal 8-9
Vigor and structure 7-8
And is super easy to grow 8-9

It's no holy grail or super potent but all around is a decent cut.

With that said I'm not running it anymore. I enjoy smoking OG much better.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone ever stop to think that maybe some folks just don't grow things to their full potential, or even close at times.... KGP is someone we can all respect here on RIU as a person who grows straight dank. Thing is, not everyone here does. Especially for those that haven't grown the gg4 themselves but have only tasted someone else's work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'd agree, but as an all around strain it's decent.
> It's no holy grail or super potent but all around is a decent cut.
> 
> With that said I'm not running it anymore. .



What caused the big sensation over having a cut of a 'decent' strain? By the time I started noticing all the buzz on gg#4, people were already declaring it a must get at any cost.


----------



## kgp (Oct 2, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Anyone ever stop to think that maybe some folks just don't grow things to their full potential, or even close at times.... KGP is someone we can all respect here on RIU as a person who grows straight dank. Thing is, not everyone here does. Especially for those that haven't grown the gg4 themselves but have only tasted someone else's work.


Thank you for the kind words, my friend.


Amos Otis said:


> What caused the big sensation over having a cut of a 'decent' strain? By the time I started noticing all the buzz on gg#4, people were already declaring it a must get at any cost.


I've heard you mention something before that a good strain isn't much better than a great strain. Maybe not your exact words. But it was what I thought you were saying. Well, I highly disagree. A specific strain that suits you is everything to me. Gg4 is 80% better than what I find in an avg 100 dollar pack of seeds. That itself says a lot. I recommend you try it. I'll have to send you a care package to sample it. Is it the best in my garden? No way. Is it great smoke, I'd say it's pretty darn good.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 2, 2015)

Off gg4 topic , anyone running dj shorts blueberry? Been trying to find a true tasting blueberry clone only or pheno for quite some time.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 2, 2015)

Back to gg4 , I'm on week 2 flower of gg4 for the 1st time , it really shot up , was not really expecting that. But it has a nice scent so far. Have never smoked it either , so I'm quite excited from all the PR hype.
I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 2, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Off gg4 topic , anyone running dj shorts blueberry? Been trying to find a true tasting blueberry clone only or pheno for quite some time.


To find a real nice blueberry clone is almost impossible in my experiences. None of them came out with the blueberry terps that I was looking for. I had a friend grow a blueberry clone from his trusted circle and it was straight blueberry pancakes flavored. Hard to find, not so sure why.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've been looking forward to your smoke report, because I had read a couple of 'disappointed' reports...like the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get one up for you bro I promise but its not gonna be a great representation of what it should be as I stated that what I had harvested early was because of her snapping in half so the buds aren't at the potential they should be but from the couple buds I tried its very good. As kgp said its not Holy Grail but I think its a 8 in just about every category only beef I have with it is it need major support. But I believe a lot of people don't grow it to its potential. GG#4 is a cut that's needs to stay healthy just about all the way through it life to get the best representation. The smell/terps are what I think people love the most it is just rank of a chemmy diesel. Not like your typical Diesel or Sour D the Chem Sis/SourDubb gives it a different level of terps but that bag appeal, yield are prolly the major factors of why people want the cut. Its def a great commercial strain and what most people call LOUD it is that for sure. I cant speak on potency tho too hard as the buds are early buds but I'll have better gauge on potency with the buds that came down yesterday but from what I tried of the early I still don't think it will be knockout hammer like great OG does but its still better than most. The terps, flavor, yield and bag appeal is why its so popular tho.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Off gg4 topic , anyone running dj shorts blueberry? Been trying to find a true tasting blueberry clone only or pheno for quite some time.


I think its hard to find as many people have evolved his Blueberry and made it better. Plus from what I see and a lot tend to agree that the stock isn't looking the same. I don't know for sure never grown any of it but people always refer to the early millennium era of Blueberry was the best. People are finding better Blueberry tasting phenos in crosses and keeping those so best bet would be to go a good hybrid IMHO


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 2, 2015)

12 yrs ago or so i used to get blueberry bud , and it was fantastic , the closest thing since is a blue dream cut a buddy had. 
Wasn't the strongest blueberry back then , but was a great flavor and nice high. I didn't know much about genetics etc..back then, so all I know is the guy called it blueberry and it was the best looking bud around then


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've heard you mention something before that a good strain isn't much better than a great strain. Maybe not your exact words. But it was what I thought you were saying..


That confuses even me. I don't think I'd ever say that a great strain isn't much better than a good strain, which might be what you meant to say.



kgp said:


> Gg4 is 80% better than what I find in an avg 100 dollar pack of seeds. That itself says a lot. I recommend you try it. I'll have to send you a care package to sample it. Is it the best in my garden? No way. Is it great smoke, I'd say it's pretty darn good.


I appreciate the offer, and don't mean to sound ungrateful, but if you were going to send me a sample package, I'd prefer it to be from ' the best' in your garden. Then I'd have a 10 reference point rather that 6.5, you know


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 2, 2015)

Gg#4 day 42  cookie frost day 42


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just found a pollen sac on my GG#4. Removed it but there are already some orange hairs on the ladies, so I can presume that it busted and was successful.
> 
> That's discouraging, but the show must go on.
> 
> That's not my first time getting a sac on the GG#4. Anyone else have similar experience with her? I think it's the colder air in the nether regions that causes it, but just a feeling.


If it's happening in low light levels sometimes plants respond to that as well. You gotta clean up the bottoms to the extreme of some lines.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

My first legal weed!

Sfv og


And i like gg4 doobies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think its hard to find as many people have evolved his Blueberry and made it better. Plus from what I see and a lot tend to agree that the stock isn't looking the same. I don't know for sure never grown any of it but people always refer to the early millennium era of Blueberry was the best. People are finding better Blueberry tasting phenos in crosses and keeping those so best bet would be to go a good hybrid IMHO


I got some beans from his son and was not impressed. @papapayne got flo and was not happy ether


----------



## kgp (Oct 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That confuses even me. I don't think I'd ever say that a great strain isn't much better than a good strain, which might be what you meant to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the offer, and don't mean to sound ungrateful, but if you were going to send me a sample package, I'd prefer it to be from ' the best' in your garden. Then I'd have a 10 reference point rather that 6.5, you know


Maybe I was mistaken.

The glue is better than a 6.5. More like an 8. Some of my buddies think it's a 10. I would be curious to what you would rank it having never tried it. i have a batch flushing out to be harvested on the 12th.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> Maybe I was mistaken.
> 
> The glue is better than a 6.5. More like an 8. Some of my buddies think it's a 10. I would be curious to what you would rank it having never tried it. i have a batch flushing out to be harvested on the 12th.


It makes buds the size of my leg in the greenhouse, and you can smell them three blocks away at the park!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2015)

at this site for a testing lab i found the glue goes from 26%-18% THC depending on alot of factors ...lots of cool info here:
http://analytical360.com/testresults


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> at this site for a testing lab i found the glue goes from 26%-18% THC depending on alot of factors ...lots of cool info here:
> http://analytical360.com/testresults


I will be having mine run, and will post up the slip


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...



OVERGROW, That brings back a few memories WWW.BONG EAR (happy ones), im trying to remember an admins name, tokahontas err . real friendly a cool member. just she lives just down (2 doors) from a friend of mine, I hope she's still with us. any help appreciated.

is this where the OG strains come into it


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 2, 2015)

whats wit the sugar frosting, THC not good enough for you


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2015)

Yea the flo is a huge letdown. All the seeds,from rui guys bigworm and dlopez1420 and,getawaymountain hAve higher vitality. Healthier. Better structures. I won't be wasting my money again on dj short.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just found a pollen sac on my GG#4. Removed it but there are already some orange hairs on the ladies, so I can presume that it busted and was successful.
> 
> That's discouraging, but the show must go on.
> 
> That's not my first time getting a sac on the GG#4. Anyone else have similar experience with her? I think it's the colder air in the nether regions that causes it, but just a feeling.


had the same shit happen, i was expecting a few seeds but nothing, mustve been dud pollen


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 3, 2015)

oswizzle said:


> GG#4 is the most overrated smoke of all time... its half the potency of something really dank like OG or even old school Super Silver Haze...
> 
> No disrespect to Josey Wales ... But old men pushing 70 years old saying this weed is so potent is a joke... I can smoke a bowl after bowl of it and its boring ass smoke...
> 
> ...


Agreed. Gg4 was a 5-6 compared to everything else in my garden.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

DHN GSC Platinum Cut wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

DHN Ken's GDP wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

DHN headband og wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

DHN Platinum OG wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

QC Mars OG wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

2 ASC Sour Strawberry wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

GG#4 wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

Midnight Farms Mendo x Cookies F1 wk2


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 3, 2015)

Forgot ASC Candyland pic , I'll have to post tomorrow


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea the flo is a huge letdown. All the seeds,from rui guys bigworm and dlopez1420 and,getawaymountain hAve higher vitality. Healthier. Better structures. I won't be wasting my money again on dj short.


See exactly my point I remember when Drd81 got the beans from his son. Made me excited to see whats all the fuss about since I would never dare pay the prices from them online but after hearing what my bros here said it just confirms it that something is not the same maybe too much inbreeding something or not the exact same pheno parents being used but really sucks to hear that always wanted some DJ Short gear but oh well not wasting time, space and money on stuff when I have pure fire in beans and clones.

Everything is looking killer @gitarre10000 your gonna have a nice run there for sure. Really like the look of that Headband I know its one of the most loved clones from DHN. Looking forward to seeing more of all of these


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 3, 2015)

GSCs1, still in veg waiting for some space.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3513180 GSCs1, still in veg waiting for some space.View attachment 3513179View attachment 3513181 View attachment 3513182 View attachment 3513183 View attachment 3513184 View attachment 3513187


Looking awesome bro. You def got some different phenos there for sure this is gonna be a very interesting run for you and I'll be watching.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Some of the outdoor GG#4 to come down other day. Still was a lil wet from rain but its fine. You can see how its flopping all over the place too I didn't have her near supported enough to hold the weight she had on her. Lesson learned lol will have way better run of her tho for sure as this wasn't even close to near what I know I can do


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Indoor GG#4. She's on NFTG nutes. 2-3 weeks in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking great everyone!


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 3, 2015)

The white day 29 frosting up nicely


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yo @kgp you ever get 6 blade leafs on your ghost the 2i have in flower now spot out those 3 blade leafs for a while but started putting out 6s and a few 7s as she got older.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

heres the ghost og at day 23. nice lemony earthy resin rub....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

shes def gonna yield better than the glue i just cut, but bigga container with more veg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

few more....


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 4, 2015)

Purple urkle day 29 she is starting to get some purple on the undersides of the leafs


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's my little foundling at week 6 of flower. As you can see, she's very resinous. Not much purple on her, just a dusting along the crowns of the colas, for now.

Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies


----------



## kgp (Oct 4, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Yo @kgp you ever get 6 blade leafs on your ghost the 2i have in flower now spot out those 3 blade leafs for a while but started putting out 6s and a few 7s as she got older.View attachment 3513546


I can't say I have. I get 5 blades when it's getting bigger. It looks like the same waxy type leaf. I know plants can display different phenotypes in different environments. Mine stay trifoliate, I don't really grow my og very big. I top early in veg, every two nodes, then pinch. When it gets about a foot tall, i flower it, and it will finish about 3'feet tall, with a foot tall pot, 4 foot is how tall I try and keep them.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 4, 2015)

The place i got it from says she only puts out 3s and 4s not 5, 7, or 9 Like others but I'm seeing lots of 6 finger ones. @kgp when does she start to really stink for you you I'm day 29 and they are just starting to get real kusky the lvbk i have next to it is killing it on smell right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gg4


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ghost og the white scrog group shot. 
Day 30 the white looks like it's going to be a nice yeilder


----------



## Jdubb203 (Oct 5, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> View attachment 3513779 View attachment 3513780
> Purple urkle day 29 she is starting to get some purple on the undersides of the leafs


Nice plants I have a white Erkel plant looking just like the mom you have. I want see they turn out pretty similar really turned purple I'm on day 50 of flip.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 6, 2015)

DHN Headband OG


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> For Chem 91' pisces genetics or CSI: Humboldt. You will not be disappointed.


Fakes. It's not a sold strain


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally what I was thinking as well. I guess we shall see in about 70 days.
> 
> Yes I have smoked the headband. Fucking firey danknocity. IMVHO better than any headband flower I've come across from outside sources. The definition of throat/mouth coat.


Amherst Mass


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 6, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Fakes. It's not a sold strain





TenEmies said:


> Fakes. It's not a sold strain




And if you're saying Nspecta doesn't have a legit chem 91... 

Why am I talking to a new member? Oops.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3515352


I got fire from mine


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Amherst Mass


good weed at amherst, went out there a few times to re....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got fire from mine


Same here. By far the closest representation of Chem 91 I've grown.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

QUOTE="gitarre10000, post: 11962874, member: 482815"]DHN Headband OG
View attachment 3515248[/QUOTE]
Looking real good there lady


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gg4
> View attachment 3514315
> View attachment 3514316 View attachment 3514318


Yours def looks better than mine way healthier mine wasn't near capable to what I would have liked and should've been. Didn't get full sun or nothing but still very stanky and sticky. Killing it bro


----------



## kgp (Oct 6, 2015)

GG4 - she gets the cut @ 60 days. I wanted to take her longer but oh well.


----------



## sidewing (Oct 7, 2015)

I had given up taking in clones years ago cuz I've been clean and wanted to stay that way.. But I need something new to fit my medical needs.. Being a high cbd strain, and I figured if I'm taking in New cuts, may as well grab some others to give them a try.. So a couple weeks so I grabbed:
candyland, blackjack, sour tsunami, harlequin gdp, chernobyl, dutch treat, platinum bubba kush, grape ape, chocolate hashberry, mango kush, gorilla grape, atomic northern lights, and black lime reserve... They all seem clean and healthy, I got them from elemental and harborside in sj.. I didn't quarantine, but I sprayed the bottoms of the leaves very well with high pressure sprayer and ran my fingers over them while doing it.. I don't see any sign of any issues thus far, I do have a couple of hot shots no pest strips in the space as preventative. 

Anyone have any experience with these cuts?

I'm also looking to order a male clone from midnight farms (they're offering a lineup of males now by order).. Thinking of grabbing a bubblegum male to hit all my keeper strains with. I also want to get blue cookies, acdc, sunset sherbet, and ogkb.. But I may try mendo breath from the comments here instead of ogkb.. Or maybe both.. Problem is I don't like to run more than 4 to 8 diff strains and I'm way over the mark. But hoping to find that great medicine I'm looking for to fix my ailments.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> GG4 - she gets the cut @ 60 days. I wanted to take her longer but oh well.
> 
> View attachment 3515926 View attachment 3515927 View attachment 3515928 View attachment 3515929


dude do you ever even have to trim nugs?? 
all the nugs you post are perfect triangles of calaxes with like one one fingered leaf in it ... sweet


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dense trichome coverage on the white.courtesy of genotypeA


----------



## kgp (Oct 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude do you ever even have to trim nugs??
> all the nugs you post are perfect triangles of calaxes with like one one fingered leaf in it ... sweet


Thank you, @Joedank for the kind words.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> GG4 - she gets the cut @ 60 days. I wanted to take her longer but oh well.
> 
> View attachment 3515926 View attachment 3515927 View attachment 3515928 View attachment 3515929


Looks great to me most take her in the 8-9 week range anyway. They say 10 plus brings more of the sweetness of the Chocolate Diesel out so might night want to go that long but I get a lil of that flavor on my early GG#4 since its cured a few days. Really wanna see how the later harvest buds smoke


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks great to me most take her in the 8-9 week range anyway. They say 10 plus brings more of the sweetness of the Chocolate Diesel out so might night want to go that long but I get a lil of that flavor on my early GG#4 since its cured a few days. Really wanna see how the later harvest buds smoke


Thanks for the information bro. I'm going to wait the 10 weeks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Thanks for the information bro. I'm going to wait the 10 weeks.


My next run with her 4 of them I will take a couple longer than the 8-9 as I would like to experience that mocha/choco flavor but the 8-9 week is some of the loudest smelling I've grown and this is on a super less than stellar run. Very good stuff tho gonna smoke lil of the early buds now  @Amos Otis will get the smoke report to you once I smoke the later harvested buds I thinks is worth the fuss from what I can tell of the early buds but you know everyone is different


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 7, 2015)

Gg#4 day 47


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

There is a lot of good info on the glue over in the Michigan gg4 thread most of those guys take her at day 63.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 7, 2015)

Lately I've been waiting till 10wks, you get more of the coffee/chocolate profile from it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Lately I've been waiting till 10wks, you get more of the coffee/chocolate profile from it


Mine will be taken at 9 through 10 weeks ruffly. I am going to chop one at a time over a weeks time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Lately I've been waiting till 10wks, you get more of the coffee/chocolate profile from it


i had some coffee coming off her as well. shit was awesome...


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2015)

Sour D...
 

Can not wait to get a streets free run with her...not a lot of frost,slightly armpit musk...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sour D...
> View attachment 3516790
> 
> Can not wait to get a streets free run with her...not a lot of frost,slightly armpit musk...


Looking great G


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sour D...
> View attachment 3516790
> 
> Can not wait to get a streets free run with her...not a lot of frost,slightly armpit musk...


That's a nice big girl you got there looks like it will be a nice yeild


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 8, 2015)

I might be getting this real soon its the ghost train haze that's on the cover of the high times strongest strains on earth, it supposed to be that actual cut


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 8, 2015)

Man i wish I could get my hands on gorilla glue or a real og living in the midwest sucks for cuts everyone keeps things underground


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Agreed. Gg4 was a 5-6 compared to everything else in my garden.


STINING NETTLES, COMFREY, DANDYLIONS ETC, ARE ROUGH ON THE BACK OF THE THROAT, So points deducted there, as for the rest of whats in your garden needs an ice bong lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sour D...
> View attachment 3516790
> 
> Can not wait to get a streets free run with her...not a lot of frost,slightly armpit musk...


I don't know bro looks like we might have to do a smoke test on that one first lol


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> Man i wish I could get my hands on gorilla glue or a real og living in the midwest sucks for cuts everyone keeps things underground


THERES NO BLOADY LIGHT UNDERGROUND IN THE MID WEST, UNLESS YOU GROW THEM BETWEEN THE KORN, THEN THE WHITE BUFFALOS DO THE REST


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> QC Mars OG wk2
> View attachment 3513095


Anyone got any tissue's,


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> THERES NO BLOADY LIGHT UNDERGROUND IN THE MID WEST, UNLESS YOU GROW THEM BETWEEN THE KORN, THEN THE WHITE BUFFALOS DO THE REST


?


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> ?


Them white buffalo are nasty...


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

This may not be the right thread (sorry mods & modets) The very first auto I got (big budda seeds) it was a freeby.
after about 2-3 weeks it went from female to hermie, so out of curiosity I cut all off it bar 2 sets of branches and it reverted back to a female dom hermie (I guess) put it outside and the sheep must of had it.
so is his stock suspect at all? or what


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 8, 2015)

The problem with the corn is I am an adult an those nasty children in that dam corn might get me before i have a chance to meet the great white buffalo....
haha on a side note where i live just down the road is a buffalo farm with to pure white ones


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sour D...
> View attachment 3516790
> 
> Can not wait to get a streets free run with her...not a lot of frost,slightly armpit musk...


NICE  still got a long way to go with her ... she dont turn on the frost till week 6 but i have a test some where on here i posted of that cut going at 27% thca . ....


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2015)

Hells og
 
Ghosts og?


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> The problem with the corn is I am an adult an those nasty children in that dam corn might get me before i have a chance to meet the great white buffalo....
> haha on a side note where i live just down the road is a buffalo farm with to pure white ones


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

"burrows" ?? yes, is that them donkey dicks I keep hearing so much about?


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> NICE  still got a long way to go with her ... she dont turn on the frost till week 6 but i have a test some where on here i posted of that cut going at 27% thca . ....


OH she is oily/sandy type trich..  Plants with this type of trich,always pack a punch..IMO 

Growing her,you can tell she is not part of the new school genetics..


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> This may not be the right thread (sorry mods & modets) The very first auto I got (big budda seeds) it was a freeby.
> after about 2-3 weeks it went from female to hermie, so out of curiosity I cut all off it bar 2 sets of branches and it reverted back to a female dom hermie (I guess) put it outside and the sheep must of had it.
> so is his stock suspect at all? or what


NOT BIG BUDDAH GENETICS Apollogies for the slurrr against ypur good name sir


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hells og
> View attachment 3517028
> Ghosts og?
> View attachment 3517030


the hells is the blackberry x fem og pollen from norcal.
not the s2 of SFV 
the ghost i have no fucking clue what it really is ... probly a s1 of the ghost or a OGRE S1 from oregonkid....


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> NOT BIG BUDDAH GENETICS Apollogies for the slurrr against ypur good name sir


just dont grow autos if you want top shelf .


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hells og
> View attachment 3517028
> Ghosts og?
> View attachment 3517030


Oh hell nah THAT'S the one we need to do a smoke test on lmao


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the hells is the blackberry x fem og pollen from norcal.
> not the s2 of SFV
> the ghost i have no fucking clue what it really is ... probly a s1 of the ghost or a OGRE S1 from oregonkid....


Hahahahaha.....I was just about to say the smell on the hells? Is sweet.
For some reason,that just made me even happier...

Hell yeah skunkwreck


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahahaha.....I was just about to say the smell on the hells? Is sweet.
> For some reason,that just made me even happier...
> 
> Hell yeah skunkwreck


thats the OG hells og . the producer that gets its og on on week 7-10 . you can BLAST her and sour with the nutes and she will love you for it (if ya want ) . not the ghost or cookies crosses though . if i look at the og's or cookies with nitrogen in my hand she turns green ....


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 8, 2015)

I was saying the ghost wasn't smelling that strong the other day but today i opened the tent and got hit in the facw with og funk, lemon cleaner, fuel, and burnt rubber, in getting alil bit of lime to its at week 5 and i can't wait to smell it at day 70
Edit: spelling


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3515352
> 
> And if you're saying Nspecta doesn't have a legit chem 91...
> 
> Why am I talking to a new member? Oops.


Ha ok brotha enjoy your 91. Then.  if got I'd mention more east cost drops then Cali


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 9, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3515352
> 
> And if you're saying Nspecta doesn't have a legit chem 91...
> 
> Why am I talking to a new member? Oops.


What's headband genetics? Or it's real name


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 9, 2015)

Clone only.... One my fav top 5 GIESEL!


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 9, 2015)

Purple urkle day 33 flower the tips of the calyax are starting to torn purple it's hard to see in the pic.
 
 
The white day 33


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Clone only.... One my fav top 5 GIESEL!


Post pics or shut up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Garden is getting closer swelling up on about half really nice now. Two or three will come down this week. Will try for every three days
  
Cherry pie will be the second to last chopped but is starting to go nice and purple


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 9, 2015)

got some nice pics of my not-even-close doubledream.
From DHN.
probably has another 12-16 days at least


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Garden is getting closer swelling up on about half really nice now. Two or three will come down this week. Will try for every three days
> View attachment 3517794 View attachment 3517795
> Cherry pie will be the second to last chopped but is starting to go nice and purple
> View attachment 3517796


Really like the looks of that cherry pie....wow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Really like the looks of that cherry pie....wow.


Yea bother it is fire enjoy!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea bother it is fire enjoy!


Cant wait to see mines get that way too. Def looks like straight quality fire greenhouse is killing bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Cant wait to see mines get that way too. Def looks like straight quality fire greenhouse is killing bro


Thanks guys! It means a coming from growers of y'alls caliber snd i hope you all enjoy
I got a buddy looking for cookies and he is going to try and get me a TK and wookie cut. I have a cut of ogkb coming but will take a bit. If anyone has a spare forum and or plat cookies they could get me in the next 30 days before i have to move would be great. I know eveyone would love to try the TK after KGB's review of it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 9, 2015)

I think it's super cool how close and visible to the road you are.


That picture to me is proof that the world is slowly changing.... for the better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I think it's super cool how close and visible to the road you are.
> 
> 
> That picture to me is proof that the world is slowly changing.... for the better.


Yea cops dont even look at it! Crazy when in LA i would be arrested, beaten, and thrown in prison for 30 years or more.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Garden is getting closer swelling up on about half really nice now. Two or three will come down this week. Will try for every three days
> View attachment 3517794 View attachment 3517795
> Cherry pie will be the second to last chopped but is starting to go nice and purple
> View attachment 3517796


Yessir!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Garden is getting closer swelling up on about half really nice now. Two or three will come down this week. Will try for every three days
> View attachment 3517794 View attachment 3517795
> Cherry pie will be the second to last chopped but is starting to go nice and purple
> View attachment 3517796


yea dude ! this is what dreams are made of ... looks like a sweet down payment on a spot or a nice camper and raw land too this farmer....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea dude ! this is what dreams are made of ... looks like a sweet down payment on a spot or a nice camper and raw land too this farmer....


Yes sir!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Franks gift


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

that the high cbd franks gift?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that the high cbd franks gift?


Yea i picked it up when i got here. Only one i picked from a whole page of clones


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea cops dont even look at it! Crazy when in LA i would be arrested, beaten, and thrown in prison for 30 years or more.


That's what I love to see too and nobody is even messing with you so I don't see what the big deal. These states need to realize what this stuff can do for everyone. The legal states are making a killing of taxes and crime is down some too so everyone needs to quit fronting fareal


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

ithink i read its 15% thc 15% cbd? have you smoked it yet?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ithink i read its 15% thc 15% cbd? have you smoked it yet?


22.6 cbd and 9 thc it is the highest tested cbd cut so far.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> 22.6 cbd and 9 thc it is the highest tested cbd cut so far.


Isn't that Suzy Q cut supposed to be some crazy ratio and the ACDC cut too is like 20:1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Isn't that Suzy Q cut supposed to be some crazy ratio and the ACDC cut too is like 20:1


I dont know about the suzy Q as i have never heard of it but this one it top for overall cannabinoids and fucking probably just murdered the word haha


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 9, 2015)

Any of you guys grown out our growing the white. I'm growing it now for the first time and really liking it so far. She has a great structure and nice growth rate. Nice size stems I'm at day 35 and it seems like she doesn't really need support but ill see because she is forming some nice colas. She smells kind of like an og, she has the earthy fuel to her but not as strong as good og she has sine tropical fruit to her to me also maybe mango and pine. Sometimes when i rub the sugar leaf i get some chocolate too. For any one that has tryed her how does it taste?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 10, 2015)

Week 3 GG4 and Platinum OG
 

Very excited about the Platinum OG (above)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont know about the suzy Q as i have never heard of it but this one it top for overall cannabinoids and fucking probably just murdered the word haha


Wonder if this is the same cut? This cat claims to have had his tested and it came to 12%cbd. More than one cut floating around of franks gift?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/franks-gift-rso-tested-33-thc-and-47-3-cbd-correction.886011/


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sour D...
> View attachment 3516790
> 
> Can not wait to get a streets free run with her...not a lot of frost,slightly armpit musk...


Wow...i love the Diesel line. @DonTesla is running some testers in an organic no-till bed and they are beasting just like that beauty there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wonder if this is the same cut? This cat claims to have had his tested and it came to 12%cbd. More than one cut floating around of franks gift?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/franks-gift-rso-tested-33-thc-and-47-3-cbd-correction.886011/


No just different growers i think. Not everyone is getting the max from it would be my guess. Most common is 17 - 19 cbd from what i was told.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Sfv og will get the chop tomorrow ruffly 9 weeks showing flowers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 10, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Week 3 GG4 and Platinum OG
> View attachment 3518370 View attachment 3518371
> 
> Very excited about the Platinum OG (above)


Nice iv I've been smoking on some platinum og shatter the past couple days. I haven't had any kush in a while so i grabbed some of that and some vanilla kush and that's a nice one real good kush taste. Any one rocking the vanilla kush that stuff is pretty damn good to it has really great flavor


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 10, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow...i love the Diesel line. @DonTesla is running some testers in an organic no-till bed and beasting just like that beauty there.


I like the diesel stone, I have to say.
Burns real effortlessly too.
The high, yea, Comes on a bit slow but steady, then is really strong ..
Stones you real good for 15 mins but allows you to communicate really well.

Then you catch a second wind or, nap, depending ..


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ghost og. And the white. I know i keep paying pics of the white but i can't get over how frosty she is. The bottoms of her sugar leafs are seriously coated. The fist 2 are the ghost the rest is the white


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 11, 2015)

Man i need to get my hands on the white haha that is one frosty girl you have there!! hey they say she is hard to grow what has your experience been zchopper420


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone know if Artifact Nursery in Northern California has what they say they have as in legit verified strains? Mainly wondering about the Gelato cutting.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 11, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> Man i need to get my hands on the white haha that is one frosty girl you have there!! hey they say she is hard to grow what has your experience been


So far she has been easy to grow to me. Nice and vigorous with a good structure


zimyh810 said:


> Man i need to get my hands on the white haha that is one frosty girl you have there!! hey they say she is hard to grow what has your experience been zchopper420


For me she has been pretty easy that's one of the reasons I'm liking her so much. She has a real nice structure, pretty tight internodes that will make for some nice colas. She has sine nice sturdy stems to i don't think she needs much support unless you grew her really tall. The frost speaks for itself. Is my first time with her so i haven't tried it yet that will be the true test but she smells great. I would say she is beginner friendly


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post pics or shut up.


haaaa ur not a smart person


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post pics or shut up.




can check for more jag


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 15, 2015)

2 sour strawberry (left) gdp (back right) gsc platinum cut (front right) approx. Wk 4


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> can check for more jag


Now you post pics of other people's shitty weed from ig? 

Sorry man but this site is 18+


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

Sour d, headband, candyland, gdp, gg4, plus some other non clone onlys. Bout to get the flippety flip.


----------



## Satyam (Oct 15, 2015)

Current clone onlys: GG#4, Concord Grape, OGKB, OHio cut Deathstar, Monkey Paw, SFV OG, Master Yoda, TK, platinum GSC ...... few other keepers from seed.


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Now you post pics of other people's shitty weed from ig?
> 
> Sorry man but this site is 18+


Haaaaaaa ok. Most people moved on and uou are the pos JO's that made lot farmers stay away. ..you can't get legend grade cuts my man...good luck


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Haaaaaaa ok. Most people moved on and uou are the pos JO's that made lot farmers stay away. ..you can't get legend grade cuts my man...good luck


Nope! Eat a dick.

Alien OG cut.


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3521979
> 
> Nope! Eat a dick.
> 
> Alien OG cut.


Had harbor side cut its ok. To many strains ..had em all youth


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3521979
> 
> Nope! Eat a dick.
> 
> Alien OG cut.


Alien is 5 years ago not a great og ....it's ok your behind prob growing gg4 now


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Alien is 5 years ago not a great og ....it's ok your behind prob growing gg4 now


Post your pics up big dog! You have yet to post one. You just keep clogging this thread with bullshit. Like I've said numerous times, post pics or shut up clown dick.

Edit: Oh shit. I just realized who this is. Came in this thread with a hard on for me and talks like a retarded mongoloid. Beemo's back. I'll just put lil guy on ignore. He will _never _post a picture of his own shit. I tried for months. Have fun with him.


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post your pics up big dog! You have yet to post one. You just keep clogging this thread with bullshit. Like I've said numerous times, post pics or shut up clown dick.



Ok Bobby


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post your pics up big dog! You have yet to post one. You just keep clogging this thread with bullshit. Like I've said numerous times, post pics or shut up clown dick.
> 
> Edit: Oh shit. I just realized who this is. Came in this thread with a hard on for me and talks like a retarded mongoloid. Beemo's back. I'll just put lil guy on ignore. He will _never _post a picture of his own shit. I tried for months. Have fun with him.



Who??? U want a pic of bud my cadi or three houses fool... Don't know me son but u wish u did.....beemo. Check @ heirloom genetics IG dm me il respond know me. Post here for u. Ok beemo


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 15, 2015)

Stop dudes. Not why the OP started this thread. This is a great info thread.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Stop dudes. Not why the OP started this thread. This is a great info thread.



hows your clone only cuts doing this season?? i got a hells og(i thought ) that eneded up being a sour d hope its done before it snows feet....
my GG#4 is so fucking big it gives me a boner to look at her (dont tell wife ok?)
i love clone only cuts  i used to think cookies suck till i tried some forum cookies crosses .. i like cookies


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> hows your clone only cuts doing this season?? i got a hells og(i thought ) that eneded up being a sour d hope its done before it snows feet....
> my GG#4 is so fucking big it gives me a boner to look at her (dont tell wife ok?)
> i love clone only cuts


There doing great. Thanks for asking. The small yielding Fire og is all I've been fucking with now a days. A friend did give me some sour though. Fucking sour d to me is just so refreshing. Thats the only way i know how to explain sour. Like drinking a sprite to a pepsi or coke.


----------



## Grojak (Oct 15, 2015)

ATF before it fades to purple…


----------



## Grojak (Oct 15, 2015)

another ATF….. Nope sorry not ATF this one is actually Sensi Star… not a clone only per se but this is a circa 2001 cutting so you aint finding it in a pack of female seeds.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2015)

Grojak said:


> ATF before it fades to purple…


WOW! nice post my man!


a mongo frog said:


> There doing great. Thanks for asking. The small yielding Fire og is all I've been fucking with now a days. A friend did give me some sour though. Fucking sour d to me is just so refreshing. Thats the only way i know how to explain sour. Like drinking a sprite to a pepsi or coke.


fire is the shit ! i ran it for a minute and loved it . sour d is my JAM "ere'y boddy luv that sit"


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 15, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> 2 sour strawberry (left) gdp (back right) gsc platinum cut (front right) approx. Wk 4
> View attachment 3521699


Does the sour strawberry tastel like strawberry?


----------



## Satyam (Oct 15, 2015)

@Joedank which sour d you have Aj cut or the "real" sour d? I think both are good but do think the "real" is the real sour d. Aj has a lime citrus thing going on the real sour d doesnt seem to have..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2015)

Satyam said:


> @Joedank which sour d you have Aj cut or the "real" sour d? I think both are good but do think the "real" is the real sour d. Aj has a lime citrus thing going on the real sour d doesnt seem to have..


the lime citrus one i think but i have been wrong about even the cuts i have ... its REAL sour smelling but it is a ECSD so i thought that just ment "AJ's" cut ... i am waiting on @genuity to give a smoke report on the cut ... i have yet to find a more sour one but that dont mean a better/more sour cut aint out there . gotta keep striving right?
gonna text the homie i got it from . see what the word is on his knowledge of the lineage...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

So is ECSD AJ's cut? I've run a very limey sour one and now I have some going that smell sour as hell but no lime citrus.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So is ECSD AJ's cut? I've run a very limey sour one and now I have some going that smell sour as hell but no lime citrus.


i dont know ... but i would love to expand my knowledege on the sour cut as i have slacked in the last few years thinking i had the best one ... may well be obsolete by now five years later ... gotta hunt those sour d X bubba from Nsepecta


----------



## Satyam (Oct 15, 2015)

My understanding has been (still is) the "real" sour d is incredibly hard to get a hold of and does not have the limey flavor the Aj cut has. Lots of confusion but i do know without a shadow of the a doubt the real sour d is clone only and I have only heard of one pheno, which leads me to believe the aj cut must be something similar but not what was originaly floating around as the sour d but not related in any real way. Who knows!


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2015)

This one I'm running, as of right now,she smells of armpit funk...which is what I think about,when someone says sour d.

I'll sure let ya k NJ ow how she smokes.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 15, 2015)

GG#4 , day 46 or 47

A few sad looking leaves from an episode of dehydration. I worked too many days straight and couldn't water them like I was supposed to. That happened 7-10 days ago.

These have about 3wks left.

They're about to get watered.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 15, 2015)

Bruce Banner #3, day 46 or 47

Same as above, had a single episode of wilting due to dehydration. Been powering through otherwise. I really like how this strain grows. If I like the flowers then she's totally taking a spot in the garden again.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 15, 2015)

Dairy Queen, day 46 or 47

Same water mistake as above. This plant is a big yielder, good thing I have the trellis or she would collapse on herself. I love how she stacks the buds. Gonna get run again for sure!


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry for the multiple posts, my phone wouldn't attach properly...


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ghost og
  
Purple urkle
 
The white
 
Day 40 for all


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Ghost og
> View attachment 3522121 View attachment 3522122 View attachment 3522133
> Purple urkle
> View attachment 3522126 View attachment 3522128
> ...


man those are frosty as hell bbro!! 
thought those nugs were so big , then you put your hand in the pic and i was all " oh yea " thats what my size is like indoors too ...


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 17, 2015)

Candyland, platinum og, headband og wk4


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Random cupboard shots, mixture of Blue Meanie`s and Livers/Blues


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Candyland, platinum og, headband og wk4
> View attachment 3522855 View attachment 3522857 View attachment 3522859 View attachment 3522860


Killing it!!!! That Candyland looks awesome really putting in work. The Headband and Platinum OG is too and have major stacking wait till those buds start to swell in the next coming weeks. Gonna be awesome in there


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Killing it!!!! That Candyland looks awesome really putting in work. The Headband and Platinum OG is too and have major stacking wait till those buds start to swell in the next coming weeks. Gonna be awesome in there


Thanks Guy, the Candyland smell is unique. Like cinnamon musk sweetness


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 18, 2015)

This thread has really taken off. I have been lurking around but I miss the actual conversation found here.
So here is an update from me.
Sensi Mr nice. Has a sweet citrus mint nose to it, like a mojito. 
 
Again
 

This is the newest "keeper" straight up gas. When I was gifted this cut I was told "now you got the power". After sampling the flowers I must agree. The first run was not even close to full potential and it's a toss up between this and the skywalker og 1/8 I copped. This is the current run looking a lot better but still not dialed.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

Sour d  Gg4 feeling pretty blessed right now . Thanks to cannabis :8


----------



## resinhead (Oct 18, 2015)

This is my critical sensi star at 40 days.she got flushed that day, and it's my second time running her. I'm sharing this pic because I've never had such a fast flowering strain! Small nugs, but rock solid fruity pebble flavored goodness.
Next time I post I will show my real clone onlies.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 19, 2015)

Purple urkle at day 44. I can't wait to see how purple she is at day 63


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ghost og day 44


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 19, 2015)

The whie day 44


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Candyland


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Headband OG


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Platinum OG


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mars OG


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mendo x Cookies F1


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

Hells og
 
This,I'll make sure to post her all the way to the end..


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Been tryna get this girl dialed in 
Mr nice at 21 from flip.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Candyland
> View attachment 3524940


going on the list on looks alone 
this is one HUGE page of DANK that takes forever to load out here in the sticks .
nice work farmers...


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dark Heart Nursery now carries SHERBET !!!!


http://darkheartnursery.com/strains/girl-scout-cookies/sherbet/


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone ever see this?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 22, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3526571 Anyone ever see this?View attachment 3526564View attachment 3526567


Only ever on cookies and crosses. My Platinum Delights grows weird leaves and buds right on fans leaves like that. It also grows small tiny branches on a stem similar to that last pic with the lil leaf sticking out. Don't know why cookies does this or what parents are causing it but some mutation in the genes are there


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Candyland
> View attachment 3524940


I got the same cut. Picked it up at Harborside in Oaktown. It's fire.. bomber then the glue imo.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only ever on cookies and crosses. My Platinum Delights grows weird leaves and buds right on fans leaves like that. It also grows small tiny branches on a stem similar to that last pic with the lil leaf sticking out. Don't know why cookies does this or what parents are causing it but some mutation in the genes are there


It is GSC #7


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

a piece of gg#4 I picked on day 59.. The rest still needs a few days.. it never smells like anything but dank.. smell never leaves..no grassy smell after its chopped.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I got the same cut. Picked it up at Harborside in Oaktown. It's fire.. bomber then the glue imo.


You really think its better than glue? In your opinion what you think makes it better? And I'm not picking or anything just a serious question



Flash63 said:


> It is GSC #7View attachment 3526576


I already knew it was your GSC that's why I said that  you may see small tiny weenie buds grow out side of stem buds on fans and some of the branches you have to be careful on removing fans or having them die too early as some buds grow right on top where the fan and node meet so remove a fan remove bud.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You really think its better than glue? In your opinion what you think makes it better? And I'm not picking or anything just a serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew it was your GSC that's why I said that  you may see small tiny weenie buds grow out side of stem buds on fans and some of the branches you have to be careful on removing fans or having them die too early as some buds grow right on top where the fan and node meet so remove a fan remove bud.


I never remove my fan leaves only the lower shoots...so I should be ok.Thanks for heads up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You really think its better than glue? In your opinion what you think makes it better? And I'm not picking or anything just a serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew it was your GSC that's why I said that  you may see small tiny weenie buds grow out side of stem buds on fans and some of the branches you have to be careful on removing fans or having them die too early as some buds grow right on top where the fan and node meet so remove a fan remove bud.


It's just as frosty all the way to the leaves I was impressed that it was able to keep up frost wise with the glue.. it's extremely easy to grow just like the glue.. it has a cookie/cherrypie taste going on but more pungent. It's not better but it's just as good depends on your taste buds. The glue is an elite cut the kandyland is right up there. When I got it the guy at the store was like" get this one believe me, we don't get these to often from this vendor". I was getting gg#4..He kept insisting so I took 1 I thought he was just trying to sell shit..I ran it and it turns out this guy couldn't be any more right. It took a beating and still produced top shelf.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

this is a picture of some popcorn of the kandyland. It probably doesn't look that impressive in this pic but it's a keeper for sure. I really neglected it and it was great.


----------



## coldrain (Oct 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3526577 a piece of gg#4 I picked on day 59.. The rest still needs a few days.. it never smells like anything but dank.. smell never leaves..no grassy smell after its chopped.


Cool. I have some GG#4 that's on day 25 right now. There are enough resin glands at this point to give me an idea of what it will end up smelling like and it smells pretty damn good. I hope the yield is decent, but unless they really explode in the coming weeks they look to be average in the yield dept. 

Another strain that has really surprised me so far is the Harlequin x Grand Daddy Purple. I wasn't expecting much from this one since it's supposedly a high CBD strain and most of those tend to be low on the THC scale. This one looks to be an exception. It has the most resin growth of any of my six strains at this point. The smell is sweet and more reminiscent of it's Columbian heritage. The height is another giveaway that there is some sativa in the mix. It's more dense though and looks like it will mature in 56-60 days. I'll post a full grow report with pics after everything is finished.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if this one is clone only but It's dense and sm.ells like sweet lemon lime it's supposed to be cookiefrost but I doubt it. It's not extremely frosty but it has been building it's frost since day 17 I'm running a few of these and a couple gg#4. Gg started frosting up day 14..


----------



## kgp (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3526616 I'm not sure if this one is clone only but It's dense and sm.ells like sweet lemon lime it's supposed to be cookiefrost but I doubt it. It's not extremely frosty but it has been building it's frost since day 17 I'm running a few of these and a couple gg#4. Gg started frosting up day 14..


Looks good bro, trichomes (frost) doesn't mean a whole lot. Besides bag appeal. More potent strains sometimes don't look as visual appealing as more frosty, less potent strains. Cannabinoids and Terpines play a major role as far as effect.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 23, 2015)

yeah that candyland is no joke brothers 

i got her as a mom right now took a few cuts from her , black lime reserve, my big e ( fire og x chem d) 

super hyped on some of these clone onlys I've acquired this year hope all the cuts make it so i can give a few to some buddies 

got also a blueberry cookies and animal cookies can't wait to bud them too i guess I'm on a bit of a cookie craze these days just waiting to see if their cuts root nice so i don't fuck up and lose them like I've done with
some favorites in the past 

i want the dosido and sunset sherbert so bad and berners cookies just to see for myself guess I'm becoming a bit of a cookie monster haha i got mendo breath f2 in flower, and key lime pie just wish i had cuts of them but ill keep one of each to ensure i don't lose them lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's the last picture of my Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies foundling before harvest. I was impressed with her, especially her yield, which was an improvement over both parents. A deep, dark, purple came out towards the end during flushing. I'm very interested to see how this girl vapes and what the effects are.

Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 25, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Here's the last picture of my Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies foundling before harvest. I was impressed with her, especially her yield, which was an improvement over both parents. A deep, dark, purple came out towards the end during flushing. I'm very interested to see how this girl vapes and what the effects are.
> 
> Grape Ape x Platinum Cookies
> View attachment 3528231


Fine job lad..them ladies looks amazzing!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 25, 2015)

mendo breath f2  love this strain

never ran anything by gage green even though this is a clone run makes me want to try the grateful breath, mendo breath f3, etc etc 

glad i grabbed these cuts when i had money better balanced i keep seeing strains i want but gotta be patient not go any broker than i am now lol


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 25, 2015)

Purple urkle day 50. I accidentally broke a bud off of one of the whites when i was in the room. I cut it right below the break. I put a pic of it before and after trim.
Ghost og


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 25, 2015)

More purple urkle


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 28, 2015)

DHN Headband OG wk 6


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 28, 2015)

DHN Platinum OG wk 6


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 28, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> View attachment 3530438
> DHN Headband OG wk 6



Wow. I like the way this one looks!

Keep it up gitarre!

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 28, 2015)

Off topic:
Curious about how you guys dry and cure.
I've seen round perfectly trimmed nugs with not much leaf. Also seen , what looks like a stalk was de-fanned and hung for week , then tops of sugar leafs were then trimmed , kind like trimmed and folded down. If that makes any sense.
Thanks


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 28, 2015)

Little quick dry sample piece of candyland. Bout to put this baby I. The bong.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's one of the nugs from the branch that broke off the white i posted a couple days ago. I sent the top of it to the lab for the hell of it just to see what the difference in the numbers are now and when she's all done, dried, and cured. The lad tech look at the bud for about 5 seconds and asked me "is this the white"good eye lab dude lol.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^^day 50 or 51 i plan to chop her 65-70


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 28, 2015)

Pretty ass purple urkle
Edit: day 52 of flower


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 29, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Off topic:
> Curious about how you guys dry and cure.
> I've seen round perfectly trimmed nugs with not much leaf. Also seen , what looks like a stalk was de-fanned and hung for week , then tops of sugar leafs were then trimmed , kind like trimmed and folded down. If that makes any sense.
> Thanks


Wet trimmed pretty well cause i use the leaf for concentrates then hung branch by branch in 50% rh 68f environment for 7-10 days or when the stem cracks and the outside is crispy. I always wait for the stem snap if i don't it seems like it doesn't get dry enough and changes the smell. After that it go to glass jars and gets burped once a day for 3 weeks minimum


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Here's one of the nugs from the branch that broke off the white i posted a couple days ago. I sent the top of it to the lab for the hell of it just to see what the difference in the numbers are now and when she's all done, dried, and cured. The lad tech look at the bud for about 5 seconds and asked me "is this the white"good eye lab dude lol.
> View attachment 3531053


i like your style bro 
i am very interested in the results early vs late ... i was kinda working on the same thing but labs in colorado are so backed up now


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i like your style bro
> i am very interested in the results early vs late ... i was kinda working on the same thing but labs in colorado are so backed up now


I bet with the rec and testing laws. I'm going to chop a bud a day 56 and have it tasted to so, day 51 witch is to early for sure that was a mistake, 56 and prob 66


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 29, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I bet with the rec and testing laws. I'm going to chop a bud a day 56 and have it tasted to so, day 51 witch is to early for sure that was a mistake, 56 and prob 66


The earliest samples will give your highest thc readings. Its known fact and the people who enter cups and stuff are doing this so they can have those high test labs and stuff to promote their gear and brand etc. I'm also very curious to see you guys are lucky I wish I could have stuff tested


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 30, 2015)

Gsc platinum cut wk6


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sour strawberry wk6


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 30, 2015)

Gdp wk6


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2015)

GG#4 6-7 weeks in I think lol. Didn't keep exact flip time on this run of plants oh well  should be that time frame


----------



## SupaM (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait to get a taste of that!^^^^^^ ATB!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Can't wait to get a taste of that!^^^^^^ ATB!


Soon as its ready bro we gonna smoke it down!!! Got some great flavors coming up so we gonna have a nice smoke session.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 31, 2015)

Best in my garden
Super dense. Wonderfull aroma 
ASC candyland - start flushing soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Best in my garden
> Super dense. Wonderfull aroma
> ASC candyland - start flushing soonView attachment 3532538


That Candyland is a looker. Cookies just make some great looking awesome plants but just wait till that Headband and Platinum OG start really cranking these next few weeks. I cant wait to grow that Headband. She just got put into a solo cup along with the Candyland so cant to have that sour kushy Headband growing and stinking up the place


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That Candyland is a looker. Cookies just make some great looking awesome plants but just wait till that Headband and Platinum OG start really cranking these next few weeks. I cant wait to grow that Headband. She just got put into a solo cup along with the Candyland so cant to have that sour kushy Headband growing and stinking up the place


The platinum OG looks great , about 9 giant colas , pretty dense. Headband OG still is not very dense , but pretty , she might get 1 or 2 more feedings. Gg4 looks real,close too...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> The platinum OG looks great , about 9 giant colas , pretty dense. Headband OG still is not very dense , but pretty , she might get 1 or 2 more feedings. Gg4 looks real,close too...


If Headband is about 6-7 weeks you still have another 4 to go should do some more swelling. I've seen what people do with that cut it was one of the cuts known to be real long while back before DHN got so popular. Here is what she looks like finished courtesy of Krunchbubble known grower


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If Headband is about 6-7 weeks you still have another 4 to go should do some more swelling. I've seen what people do with that cut it was one of the cuts known to be real long while back before DHN got so popular. Here is what she looks like finished courtesy of Krunchbubble known grower
> 
> View attachment 3532569 View attachment 3532570


Nice! Do you know the genetics?

Headband is usually og x sour x master kush if I'm not mistaken.

Unless you're talking about loompas headband which I doubt dhn has.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Nice! Do you know the genetics?
> 
> Headband is usually og x sour x master kush if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Unless you're talking about loompas headband which I doubt dhn has.


I think its some OG x Sour or Sour x OG not sure which one but its mos def not Loompas Headband aka Underdawg


----------



## Joedank (Oct 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Nice! Do you know the genetics?
> 
> Headband is usually og x sour x master kush if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Unless you're talking about loompas headband which I doubt dhn has.


bodhi just released his tester lineup and he is saying he has a loompa headband crossed with wookie ....
i have also see some headband in09 that was og x sour . but late ly some are saying the DHN one is a rework that is sour X og pollen ... anybody with real insight here??


----------



## gitarre10000 (Oct 31, 2015)

The Headband OG is from Dark Heart Nursery. Here is what they say:

*GENERAL INFORMATION*
BREEDER: unknown

TYPE: Sativa Dominant

GENETICS: Sour Diesel x OG Kush

DESCRIPTION: Our Headband cut leans heavy on the OG side.

*HISTORY*
GEOGRAPHIC ORIGIN: California, USA

STORY: This super potent OG Kush hybrid is some of the most desired smoke in California. Some patients have reported a slight pressure around their head, as if they were wearing a headband.

*GROWING INFORMATION*
FLOWERING TIME: 9 weeks

YIELD: Heavy

GROWING TIPS: Structure grows very similar to our Fire OG; extremely leggy with panicle buds. Plants will grow vertical after lights are flipped, so expect tall plants! This is a variety recommended for experienced growers.

*PATIENT EXPECTATIONS*
SCENT: Herbal, woodsy, skunk

FLAVOR: Citrus, fuel, piney

EFFECTS: Heavy, euphoric, cerebral.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> bodhi just released his tester lineup and he is saying he has a loompa headband crossed with wookie ....
> i have also see some headband in09 that was og x sour . but late ly some are saying the DHN one is a rework that is sour X og pollen ... anybody with real insight here??


I don't think anybody knows truly if its OG x Sour or Sour x OG. There are few different cuts of Headband out there 707, Loompas, 818 but Loompas is the that is supposed to be the best of all. Glad to hear Bodhi is working with it that means Loompa gave him blessing to work with it. As much as I have heard about Yeti being hit or miss that might be a bad idea for Loompa as it may produce better a cross lol. Would be nice to truly know what the DHN Headband is tho


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think anybody knows truly if its OG x Sour or Sour x OG. There are few different cuts of Headband out there 707, Loompas, 818 but Loompas is the that is supposed to be the best of all. Glad to hear Bodhi is working with it that means Loompa gave him blessing to work with it. As much as I have heard about Yeti being hit or miss that might be a bad idea for Loompa as it may produce better a cross lol. Would be nice to truly know what the DHN Headband is tho


I was smoking loompas headband aka underdog og a few weeks ago. Bomb ass smoke, more og than sour, actually I believe it is an old og and doesn't have any sour at all. much more couch lock than other og's.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> I was smoking loompas headband aka underdog og a few weeks ago. Bomb ass smoke, more og than sour, actually I believe it is an old og and doesn't have any sour at all. much more couch lock than other og's.


Loompas Headband has no Sour in it from my understanding. Lots of mystery on his cut to but lots say its the Original Diesel he says its not as he didn't get the cut from the Chemdawg crew. Def heard it is more OG than anything but would love to have the cut. I hear it grows like OG too very very finicky and if not dialed in will think the cut is shit lol


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2015)

From the sample I had the best way I could describe it was og kush with a Sprite flavor. It was top notch smoke.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok. I promised pics. I'm happy with my veg tent right meow.... 
Left to right - green crack, gorilla glue4, critical sensi star, blue dream, super lemon haze, and their babies.


Organic Glue


Organic Crack


Organic Blue dream around week 3


----------



## Joedank (Oct 31, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Ok. I promised pics. I'm happy with my veg tent right meow.... View attachment 3532917
> Left to right - green crack, gorilla glue4, critical sensi star, blue dream, super lemon haze, and their babies.
> 
> View attachment 3532919
> ...


very nice ! i commend you on using organics ... soon come the time when folks will have to get permits and lable "non carbon based inputs " lol...


----------



## resinhead (Oct 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> very nice ! i commend you on using organics ... soon come the time when folks will have to get permits and lable "non carbon based inputs " lol...



Thank you very much. Organic enriched soil and some Organic bloom if needed is all I've ever known. My first attempt at dro is pictured in the veg tent pic. I'm loving the results so far of those big rope tote hempys. Those plants are only a couple weeks out of their solo cups!


----------



## kgp (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's an old one of sannies projects killing field #7 selfed. This plant was chosen out of hundreds of phenos. There is a big thread on it in opengrow.com anyway I thought the girl looked pretty even though she's young. I will post progress if anyone has interest. So purple already. Here's a link https://www.opengrow.com/topic/33251-killing-fields-selection/


----------



## Joedank (Oct 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here's an old one of sannies projects killing field #7 selfed. This plant was chosen out of hundreds of phenos. There is a big thread on it in opengrow.com anyway I thought the girl looked pretty even though she's young. I will post progress if anyone has interest. So purple already. Here's a link https://www.opengrow.com/topic/33251-killing-fields-selection/
> 
> View attachment 3533047


that looks awsome !
was just thinking of sifting thru a few packs of killing feilds ....


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think anybody knows truly if its OG x Sour or Sour x OG. There are few different cuts of Headband out there 707, Loompas, 818 but Loompas is the that is supposed to be the best of all. Glad to hear Bodhi is working with it that means Loompa gave him blessing to work with it. As much as I have heard about Yeti being hit or miss that might be a bad idea for Loompa as it may produce better a cross lol. Would be nice to truly know what the DHN Headband is tho





kgp said:


> Here's an old one of sannies projects killing field #7 selfed. This plant was chosen out of hundreds of phenos. There is a big thread on it in opengrow.com anyway I thought the girl looked pretty even though she's young. I will post progress if anyone has interest. So purple already. Here's a link https://www.opengrow.com/topic/33251-killing-fields-selection/
> 
> View attachment 3533047


Now that's purple !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here's an old one of sannies projects killing field #7 selfed. This plant was chosen out of hundreds of phenos. There is a big thread on it in opengrow.com anyway I thought the girl looked pretty even though she's young. I will post progress if anyone has interest. So purple already. Here's a link https://www.opengrow.com/topic/33251-killing-fields-selection/
> 
> View attachment 3533047





Joedank said:


> that looks awsome !
> was just thinking of sifting thru a few packs of killing feilds ....


I have too joe. I have seen to many people put it in there top 5 strains ever so has to be something to it.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 1, 2015)

DHNs Headband OG wk6


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 1, 2015)

DHNs Platinum OG wk6


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHNs Headband OG wk6
> View attachment 3533256


Def has a least another 4 weeks to go. Will give her plenty time to swell up and fill in. That's gonna be a good one tho



gitarre10000 said:


> DHNs Platinum OG wk6
> View attachment 3533257


This is gonna be a good one too. Needs more time to fill in but should do some helluva work in these last few weeks. Great work makes me so super excited to be getting these soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been working at the harvest, trim, and hustle thing and started pulling my ak47 to finish my greenhouse grow. Took the tops when i found mold starting on two this afternoon. It just could not handle the days and days of clouds and rain. It put up a great fight with a November 1st harvest here in the valley. I have lbs left to get tomorrow


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 2, 2015)

@gitarre10000
You have then dhn cuts looking right. Should be a plant model or something.

@Dr.D81
Them big ass colas givin me a small man complex.

Here is some 30 day mr nice
 
and some 1 week cure mr nice


----------



## kgp (Nov 2, 2015)

Straight donkey dicks! Well done, it takes some patients to let them monsters go till November.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @gitarre10000
> You have then dhn cuts looking right. Should be a plant model or something.
> 
> @Dr.D81
> ...


Thanks Guy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 3, 2015)

Samples of gdp and headband. Dhn.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3534840 View attachment 3534841
> Samples of gdp and headband. Dhn.


Very nice!
How long did you run the gdp and headband?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 3, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Very nice!
> How long did you run the gdp and headband?


Thanks I took them both to 70 days on the nose.


----------



## kgp (Nov 4, 2015)

Legend og almost 40 days. Taking her to 70


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> Legend og almost 40 days. Taking her to 70
> 
> View attachment 3535874 View attachment 3535875


Hows the tk coming along? I am trying to work a trade for it and a cut of wookie.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

@Dr.D81 
Wookie? 
I am waiting to get some wookie crosses right now. 
Got any knowledge you can drop on me. I know nothing except it is supposed to be kromes white 91 x forum cookies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @Dr.D81
> Wookie?
> I am waiting to get some wookie crosses right now.
> Got any knowledge you can drop on me. I know nothing except it is supposed to be kromes white 91 x forum cookies.


White fire x cookies i believe and all i know is it has a better yield from the wifi side. I have a pcg cut coming that will be part of the trade. It is a cookie cross too
Wookie
 
Purple city genetics


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2015)

Gg#4


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> Legend og almost 40 days. Taking her to 70
> 
> View attachment 3535874 View attachment 3535875


I can only imagine what she'll look like at full ripeness! ....you think she'll make it to 70? ATB!


----------



## kgp (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hows the tk coming along? I am trying to work a trade for it and a cut of wookie.


It's coming along nicely. I'll throw up some pics soon.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 5, 2015)

Candyland


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 5, 2015)

Headband


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

I know Bodhi has a cross called Wookie too Big Buddy's Lavender x Appy. Supposed to be one the most terpy strains out there. @kgp that Legend is looking good they are selling the cut out in clone shops in Cali now. Big yielding OG cant wait to see you finish her up and yea wassup with that Triangle Kush?

@gitarre10000 straight killing it!!! That Candyland is one of the most stacking cookie crosses I have seen. Cant wait to see what she is like in a couple months. That Headband too is she smelling very loud yet? She still has some swelling to do keep killing it hows the GG#4 looking?


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @Dr.D81
> Wookie?
> I am waiting to get some wookie crosses right now.
> Got any knowledge you can drop on me. I know nothing except it is supposed to be kromes white 91 x forum cookies.


Your right about that lineage on Wookies here what I found:

Using the Girl Scout Cookies "Forum Cut" as the mother and a freak White '91 (Krome's The White x ChemDawg '91 Skunk VA) male as the pollen source, this hybrid produces plants which mostly resemble the GSC in structure, but with an additional boost of trichome density and aroma from the pungent White '91 line. The Chem '91 part of the equation adds a needed boost of sharp flavor which enhances the often musky-minty terpene profile of the GSC.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I know Bodhi has a cross called Wookie too Big Buddy's Lavender x Appy. Supposed to be one the most terpy strains out there. @kgp that Legend is looking good they are selling the cut out in clone shops in Cali now. Big yielding OG cant wait to see you finish her up and yea wassup with that Triangle Kush?
> 
> @gitarre10000 straight killing it!!! That Candyland is one of the most stacking cookie crosses I have seen. Cant wait to see what she is like in a couple months. That Headband too is she smelling very loud yet? She still has some swelling to do keep killing it hows the GG#4 looking?


Hi, thanks.
Gg4 is huge and frosty!!! 
Have gg4 , headband, candyland, platinum og and mendo x cookies f1 in same tent , and it's real loud , gotta get another filter.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 6, 2015)

GG4


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 6, 2015)

Candyland


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 6, 2015)

Headband


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 6, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> GG4
> View attachment 3536781


Major stacking on yours I haven't got mines to stack that way yet both runs have been super root bound and ran outta gas way before I would like but still super frosty. Next run will get the best from she needs plenty of room and food. I bet that tent has some major flavors coming out  great work fareal


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Major stacking on yours I haven't got mines to stack that way yet both runs have been super root bound and ran outta gas way before I would like but still super frosty. Next run will get the best from she needs plenty of room and food. I bet that tent has some major flavors coming out  great work fareal


Thanks ,
I didn't realize the gg4 got so big.
It's got bout 8 big colas in 5gal pot.
Gonna have to keep her bit smaller next round. Gonna add the diamond og and CO Flo to the mix next round.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2015)

Really diggin these candyland nuggets.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 6, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Thanks ,
> I didn't realize the gg4 got so big.
> It's got bout 8 big colas in 5gal pot.
> Gonna have to keep her bit smaller next round. Gonna add the diamond og and CO Flo to the mix next round.


Diamond OG is what I will be watching hard. Cant wait to see what you do with it and the CO Flo. GG#4 stretched big time and with enough room will yield very well too. Both runs I did of her have been root bound so next run she will be proper and I will have some big colas like you


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2015)

Hells og @Joedank
 
Earthbox,foxfarm/Coots mix/minerals/gro Kashi/around 30+ days 12/12....


----------



## Joedank (Nov 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hells og @Joedank
> View attachment 3537262
> Earthbox,foxfarm/Coots mix/minerals/gro Kashi/around 30+ days 12/12....


impressed is the word that i use when describe you that is quite the yeild ....wow 
i wanna see the sour next in your synthetic setup all greasy an shizzle ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hells og @Joedank
> View attachment 3537262
> Earthbox,foxfarm/Coots mix/minerals/gro Kashi/around 30+ days 12/12....


Nice bro! You got a pic of the sour d you are flowering?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 8, 2015)

MF Mendo x Cookies F1


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 8, 2015)

DHN GSC Platinum Cut


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 8, 2015)

DHN Kens GDP


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 8, 2015)

2 ASC Sour Strawberry


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

GG#4 7-8 weeks from flip. One more week and the two come down


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice fade already!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Nice fade already!!!


Yea lots of people who run her says she fades faster than most so gotta keep her happy as much as possible throughout flower to be truly rewarded. I will get a better run of her for sure next time tho. She needs a lot of food so next run she will get over half the pot filled with supersoil as I usually do 30-40% filled. I want to try a run with her in the hydro system too. She would love the Cyco nutes and I can see her swelling tremendously off em.


----------



## laubs (Nov 8, 2015)

Sour strawberries and gg look great!!


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 8, 2015)

Purple urkle day 63


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok i know this isn't a clone only but mad respect is due. Sin city seeds lvbk this bitch is one of the most offensive, foul stinky mother fucker I've ever laid my eyes on and that's saying a lot when i got the ghost running next to her with us like straight gas, vaporious mouth balls in a pile of burnt rubber. The smell is almost the same but the lvbk had a slight berrie smell to it and just super sharp and pungent. The dude who selected this plant said he still had 8 seeds from that pack too sin city is putting off some fire plus just look at that beasty branching   crazy colors to dark purple, red, pink, and lavender


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Ok i know this isn't a clone only but mad respect is due. Sin city seeds lvbk this bitch is one of the most offensive, foul stinky mother fucker I've ever laid my eyes on and that's saying a lot when i got the ghost running next to her with us like straight gas, vaporious mouth balls in a pile of burnt rubber. The smell is almost the same but the lvbk had a slight berrie smell to it and just super sharp and pungent. The dude who selected this plant said he still had 8 seeds from that pack too sin city is putting off some fire plus just look at that beasty branchingView attachment 3538490 View attachment 3538491 View attachment 3538492View attachment 3538493 crazy colors to dark purple, red, pink, and lavender


Show that beautiful lady over in the SinCity info thread. That beautiful lady will get plenty of love over there. Glad to hear that your liking the LVBK. Always wanted it since I cant find a legit Bubba cut. I always find dank phenos in a pack of SinCity gear so will always grow and test their stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Show that beautiful lady over in the SinCity info thread. That beautiful lady will get plenty of love over there. Glad to hear that your liking the LVBK. Always wanted it since I cant find a legit Bubba cut. I always find dank phenos in a pack of SinCity gear so will always grow and test their stuff.


I should be able to have a replacement cut of bubba kush, and blue dream brought to the bbq. I will see what up


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Show that beautiful lady over in the SinCity info thread. That beautiful lady will get plenty of love over there. Glad to hear that your liking the LVBK. Always wanted it since I cant find a legit Bubba cut. I always find dank phenos in a pack of SinCity gear so will always grow and test their stuff.


The dude i got her from says the lvbk is like a candied bubba kush with a more up high then the original


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 9, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The dude i got her from says the lvbk is like a candied bubba kush with a more up high then the original


Yea I bet the stud can add some lemon berry flavors to certain phenos but I would try to look for the Bubba dome phenos with more of the sour kushy side of the dad. That stud creates lots of great phenos


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4 7-8 weeks from flip. One more week and the two come down
> 
> View attachment 3538338
> View attachment 3538339


Damn that looks good! Props.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 9, 2015)

Soul Food
 
Just found this old pic. Shows the bud structure pretty well


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2015)

GG#4

Put her in 12/12 yesterday 
 
Put her right up on the netting


----------



## resinhead (Nov 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG#4
> 
> Put her in 12/12 yesterday
> View attachment 3539397
> ...





genuity said:


> GG#4
> 
> Put her in 12/12 yesterday
> View attachment 3539397
> ...


 That's going to fill the 3x3 screen? The glue will approximately double in size after stretch?


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2015)

resinhead said:


> That's going to fill the 3x3 screen? The glue will approximately double in size after stretch?


First time running her,I'm hoping she will fill the netting.and help with t he weak stems.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2015)

@kgp ...

So my SFV OG is a couple weeks in to flower and the leaves are a very dark green and look kinda "leathery". This is my first time growing an OG, so is this normal or is this a sign of too much N in the soil? If it is too much Nitrogen, then I guess I'm kinda pooched considering I can't take it out of the soil. The downside to using an organically amended soil I guess.

I can post up some pics later when the lights come on if that will help. Fuck me it's a stretchy spindly thing!


----------



## kgp (Nov 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> @kgp ...
> 
> So my SFV OG is a couple weeks in to flower and the leaves are a very dark green and look kinda "leathery". This is my first time growing an OG, so is this normal or is this a sign of too much N in the soil? If it is too much Nitrogen, then I guess I'm kinda pooched considering I can't take it out of the soil. The downside to using an organically amended soil I guess.
> 
> I can post up some pics later when the lights come on if that will help. Fuck me it's a stretchy spindly thing!


Post some pics when you can. 

I always go light on the N. When the leaves start getting dark, it's too much. I try to give it enough N to make the stretch but start lightening up mid flower.

OG loves cal mag and will show deficiencies with most base nutes. 

I found it best to top early and flower short. Big pots with long veg makes it tough to control. Smaller pots with short veg can make a great SOG. I always trim the lower sites off after the stretch. 

I can't wait to hear your opinion and I am looking forward to seeing your grow.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 10, 2015)

taking my ghost at 62 days. smells like lemons and gas. porn to cum...


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG#4
> 
> Put her in 12/12 yesterday
> View attachment 3539397
> ...


She will stretch way past that bro lol. Stretch monster and she gets real floppy so expect to tie up some buds too unless you add another net on top. She looks great tho


----------



## laubs (Nov 10, 2015)

Curious on what size lots your using? I'm going with 5 gallon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Post some pics when you can.
> 
> I always go light on the N. When the leaves start getting dark, it's too much. I try to give it enough N to make the stretch but start lightening up mid flower.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Shall do...



laubs said:


> Curious on what size lots your using?


1 acre... but I've got dogs and kids.


----------



## kgp (Nov 10, 2015)

Sfv


----------



## kgp (Nov 10, 2015)

Kf7


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Post some pics when you can.
> 
> I always go light on the N. When the leaves start getting dark, it's too much. I try to give it enough N to make the stretch but start lightening up mid flower.
> 
> ...


Man, I let this mofo get WAY too big before flipping! lol. Lesson learned.

Front left, and a leaf shot. Don't laugh.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 10, 2015)

Purple urkle


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, I let this mofo get WAY too big before flipping! lol. Lesson learned.
> 
> Front left, and a leaf shot. Don't laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3540005 View attachment 3540006


Like kgp said you have to top those ogs early they are just so thin and long they won't produce if not. Topped with 4-6 branches and some super cropping you can get a decent yeild. They just don't grow Luke other plants so fast upward with lower branches almost outpacing the main.


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, I let this mofo get WAY too big before flipping! lol. Lesson learned.
> 
> Front left, and a leaf shot. Don't laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3540005 View attachment 3540006


No worries one she starts filling out gravity will keep them from the lights,, best thing about ogs is the floppyness. Makes it super easy to keep them level and growing into the lights. Sucks ass when you figure you can go one more day without tieing up the branches and you come back to find either the whole plant with the 45degree cali lean or all the branches folded down touching the ground/tray


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 10, 2015)

The white


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Kf7
> 
> View attachment 3539993


That killing feilds is looking great


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 11, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> No worries one she starts filling out gravity will keep them from the lights,, best thing about ogs is the floppyness. Makes it super easy to keep them level and growing into the lights. Sucks ass when you figure you can go one more day without tieing up the branches and you come back to find either the whole plant with the 45degree cali lean or all the branches folded down touching the ground/tray


I got some ghost coming down in a few days and that's exactly how it goes standing tall one day and falling over the next. Those tiny stems can't handle those gassy og kush nugs up top so i just start staking at week 6 with her cause of that. Could you imagine a pure og like ghost, tk, or sfv growing wild, it would never make it past week 7 without being all over the ground


----------



## kgp (Nov 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I got some ghost coming down in a few days and that's exactly how it goes standing tall one day and falling over the next. Those tiny stems can't handle those gassy og kush nugs up top so i just start staking at week 6 with her cause of that. Could you imagine a pure og like ghost, tk, or sfv growing wild, it would never make it past week 7 without being all over the ground


You'd be surprised. Og grown outdoors is unrecognizable. Very sturdy outdoor plant.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 11, 2015)

so i was on instagram this morning and i guess last night, All star clones where i get 90% of my clone onlys from got a visit from LAPD 

all their mothers, cuttings everything was cut down and they are out of the loop of things temporarily, 

i hope they come back well this year i got mendo breath f2 , suzy q, shark shock, animal cookie, blueberry cookie, black lime reserve, the white x sfv, diamond og, sour strawberry, etc etc etc from him

but a while back he got evicted from his old warehouse and went to this spot so hopefuly he will come back strong with new stock new location etc 

man thats a bummer he's been having sunset sherbet i wanted to grab a few this week and he had a few others I've been after, but its all gone guess i gotta be patient and pheno hunt through my growing bean collection


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> You'd be surprised. Og grown outdoors is unrecognizable. Very sturdy outdoor plant.


Yea my sfv grew much better outside this year


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 11, 2015)

The Dhn headband is LOUD. Stinking up the whole grocery store with a tiny nug in my pocket.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3540467
> The Dhn headband is LOUD. Stinking up the whole grocery store with a tiny nug in my pocket.


how is that smoke? does it make u feel like ur wearing a headband?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3540467
> The Dhn headband is LOUD. Stinking up the whole grocery store with a tiny nug in my pocket.


Looks nice

Happy veterans day to all you other vets out ther. i am enjoying my day toking cherry pie finger hash rosin


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how is that smoke? does it make u feel like ur wearing a headband?


It does. Eye drop head pressure body float star man


----------



## laubs (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> Happy veterans day to all you other vets out ther. i am enjoying my day toking cherry pie finger hash rosin
> View attachment 3540469


Sweet nice way to spend the day! Thanks vet's


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> Happy veterans day to all you other vets out ther. i am enjoying my day toking cherry pie finger hash rosin
> View attachment 3540469


I started doing the same thing i used to just throw those balls of hash into the trim pile. Purple urkle finger hash rosin.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 13, 2015)

The white and purple urkle drying


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 13, 2015)

Bruce Banner #3



Dairy Queen



Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 13, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The white and purple urkle dryingView attachment 3541744View attachment 3541745


Purple Urkle looks delicious


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Bruce Banner #3
> View attachment 3541871
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, BB3. So nice


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2015)

Has anyone grown fire o.g from dhn? If so how was it, I have a couple crosses with fire og and they are tricky son of a guns. Any pointers would help out. Thanks v.S


----------



## Bigozgood (Nov 13, 2015)

That's a sexy beast


zchopper420 said:


> Ghost og. And the white. I know i keep paying pics of the white but i can't get over how frosty she is. The bottoms of her sugar leafs are seriously coated. The fist 2 are the ghost the rest is the white
> View attachment 3518872 View attachment 3518873 View attachment 3518874 View attachment 3518875 View attachment 3518876 View attachment 3518877


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Has anyone grown fire o.g from dhn? If so how was it, I have a couple crosses with fire og and they are tricky son of a guns. Any pointers would help out. Thanks v.S


Yep. The fire og from DHN is very nice.
Only ran once.
Really , everything I've run from DHN has been very pretty. Gonna run their sherbert soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

GG#4 before come down


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4 before come down
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542579


How many days did you take her to ? I took the Dairy Queen 65 days, the banner 68 days, and the glue 70 days this round.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How many days did you take her to ? I took the Dairy Queen 65 days, the banner 68 days, and the glue 70 days this round.


She's is still up right now but I would say she's somewhere in between 58-63 days. She's coming down today tho with the rest that have come down. Next run I have 4 going so I will take one to 70 days to see how I like the smoke and flavor but IMHO I think 9 week 60-63 days is the best.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Lower branch early sample, Blue Meanie (UK high CBD clone only)@ 7wks


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2015)

Ogs, sour ds, gorilla glues and diesel cheese


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 14, 2015)

Sometime (maybe New Years?) resolution: Grab all the BC elites I can from my buddy - treat the shit out of them and grow em out to show you fuckers to compare and contrast.

Can get: Bubba, Purple Kush, Romulan, Purple Lightning, the Island Jack Herer cut (it's old and good) and God Bud unless he's lost some. He picks up new ones along the way too. Pink too.

There's a funny debate about ECSD and whether it's in Canada or not on another forum. I'll be honest, I've never smelled anything that I'd consider 'Sour' in Canada but then again I have a definitive ECSD leaning pheno that reeks like a lot of the shit up here does (wouldn't describe it as sour, would describe it as pine/lemon/diesel).

I know the BC OG is not much like the OGs on the coast. But there are legit versions around - they just don't yield as much and are OFC annoying to grow compared to many so people opt for other stuff. It's too bad too because even when prices got down to around 900 a unit I knew a guy with a legit ghost OG cut getting 24 still for all of his gear (AAAA organic) and guy is stingy with letting go of any cut that he has. Possibly with cause, never really asked. I don't ever go much past the first ask, no point in pestering. Always figure I'll find cuts he really wants eventually other than my Sugar Punch quick finisher I found first go around. My buddy traded that cut for his God cut which is old school and he wanted badly. 

Actually my buddy sold cuts of my sugar punch to others for 1000 bucks a pop and they lost em. Both long and short flowering phenos. Fortunately I have better than both of those this go around with absolute certainty... they want em back too apparently. But he's holding out heh. Gonna have to get a piece with these new cuts I got brewing. I expect they will make their way around the island as they are reallly nice and have a lot of positive qualities (speed, structure, trim speed, nose, potency... basically everything possible except one is lower yielding but given how fast it is it doesn't matter as much... might yield a lot more as a bigger plant too as the buds are tiny and I know some plants only grow big buds in big pots with a lot of root mass).

Cheers all. I'm high as fuck on some killer blueberry shatter.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> Kf7
> 
> View attachment 3539993


This plant got nice easy structure un topped? I'm growing out some KF now and I got one ultra purple starting to get resin on the fan leaves. They're also F7's - reg. Lookin similar to that anyway. Just a gorgeous plant to watch grow. Just pretty, you know? Could make a great ornamental IMO.

What's the smoke like for your cut? Clear headed sativa? Trippy sativa?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 15, 2015)

@genuity wow this fireball cut is amazing ! is it ok if i give it out?? 
i would not be suprised of you canned all the cuts i gave you . if this is the gear you are used to i need more . makes more roots than plants 3X its size and is PURPLE at its core stalked capitate trichs on the water leaves in veg and more tops than i can count ... fire  can i hit it wit some pollen ?? please??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> @genuity wow this fireball cut is amazing ! is it ok if i give it out??
> i would not be suprised of you canned all the cuts i gave you . if this is the gear you are used to i need more . makes more roots than plants 3X its size and is PURPLE at its core stalked capitate trichs on the water leaves in veg and more tops than i can count ... fire  can i hit it wit some pollen ?? please??


@genuity what cut does Joedank have? If it is yours he has gen and joe if you want bobs Purple Fireballs cut i can bring you one at the bbq.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sometime (maybe New Years?) resolution: Grab all the BC elites I can from my buddy - treat the shit out of them and grow em out to show you fuckers to compare and contrast.
> 
> Can get: Bubba, Purple Kush, Romulan, Purple Lightning, the Island Jack Herer cut (it's old and good) and God Bud unless he's lost some. He picks up new ones along the way too. Pink too.
> 
> ...


As you know I've never had sour D but I heard Asshole Joe tell the story on hash church about and it sounds like it has nothing to do with the smell.

to sum it up in super short
As he told the story. At the time in NY all high grade herb was referred to as diesel. just simple slang. Well his was so good and so highly sought after and the price was so high that it made people sour. so he called it sour Sour Diesel.

prior to hearing that story I always thought it would smell sour or smell like diesel.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> @genuity wow this fireball cut is amazing ! is it ok if i give it out??
> i would not be suprised of you canned all the cuts i gave you . if this is the gear you are used to i need more . makes more roots than plants 3X its size and is PURPLE at its core stalked capitate trichs on the water leaves in veg and more tops than i can count ... fire  can i hit it wit some pollen ?? please??


Do as you please, she is a gem..

@Dr.D81 it the cut I had from the start....


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> As you know I've never had sour D but I heard Asshole Joe tell the story on hash church about and it sounds like it has nothing to do with the smell.
> 
> to sum it up in super short
> As he told the story. At the time in NY all high grade herb was referred to as diesel. just simple slang. Well his was so good and so highly sought after and the price was so high that it made people sour. so he called it sour Sour Diesel.
> ...


Same thing i heard he tells the story on the adam dunn show to. They also do the og kush, bubba and c99 story


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Do as you please, she is a gem..
> 
> @Dr.D81 it the cut I had from the start....


That is what i was thinking gen. I really liked the 5 gallon bucket cure better than the totes i had my ak47 in.

Ak47


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what i was thinking gen. I really liked the 5 gallon bucket cure better than the totes i had my ak47 in.
> 
> Ak47
> View attachment 3543646


Them nugs look extra chunky. ....nice


----------



## laubs (Nov 15, 2015)

That's an interesting method, haven't seen that!


----------



## laubs (Nov 15, 2015)

Also nice buds!!!


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what i was thinking gen. I really liked the 5 gallon bucket cure better than the totes i had my ak47 in.
> 
> Ak47
> View attachment 3543646


Nice how much can you fit in one of those. I had to go to 4 different stores to find wide mouth quart jars today WTF.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Nice how much can you fit in one of those. I had to go to 4 different stores to find wide mouth quart jars today WTF.


It took 2lb of the ak but I think you could do more like 3 of dog or cherry pie that make dense buds
Ak47 
Been trimming indoor buds today


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 16, 2015)

GG4


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 16, 2015)

Gosh I suck! Lol I'm still on the hunt for things people had for a minute. Like GSC, Bruce Banner #3, and GG4. I'm sure I might luck up and get something cool soon.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any one using the half gallon jars to cure


----------



## laubs (Nov 16, 2015)

Some but mainly wide mouth quart jars


----------



## kgp (Nov 16, 2015)

Og kush


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ghost og nug that got broke off at day 62 or so all dry


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Og kush
> 
> View attachment 3544277 View attachment 3544278 View attachment 3544281 View attachment 3544282


So beautiful those ogs are just some sexy ass bitches


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Any one using the half gallon jars to cure


I use the gallon jars that are made for juice and tea. Get them cheap from the dollar store and they work well. I always wanted to try the 5 gallon bucket but never had enough buds then lol

Yall killing with the OG cant wait to see some nugs like that. gitarre1000 that GG#4 is super chunky well done. I need mines to get like that fareal.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It took 2lb of the ak but I think you could do more like 3 of dog or cherry pie that make dense buds
> Ak47 View attachment 3543845
> Been trimming indoor buds today
> View attachment 3543846View attachment 3543847
> View attachment 3543894


do you really use those thin steel scissors to trim? i would have blisters in 5 mins


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what i was thinking gen. I really liked the 5 gallon bucket cure better than the totes i had my ak47 in.
> 
> Ak47
> View attachment 3543646


buckets of weed & buckets of money is what we need to get through this life...aint goin nowhere without it...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 17, 2015)

well i use my money to get buckets of nuggets lol jk more like jars but honestly the nuggets alone would be super rad

but money for rent and food of course haha or just trade some weed for those instead

but that would be the dream  and of course a bucket or two of some killer bubble hash for rainy days


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 17, 2015)

Candyland


----------



## kgp (Nov 17, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Candyland
> View attachment 3544994


Looks like some top shelf nugs. How is the smoke?​


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks like some top shelf nugs. How is the smoke?​


Thanks !!!!
Still drying , then gonna cure a bit. I cant wait. It is the loudest of everything this round. Had to put an extra filter in. I'll post a smoke report soon


----------



## weednurd420 (Nov 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> You not missing much with them green crack from sickmeds


green crack from sickmeds is the best green crack you can get other then a good clone in mi opinion


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gsc platinum cut


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> green crack from sickmeds is the best green crack you can get other then a good clone in mi opinion


This is what I got from sickmeds green crack
 
5 different phenos, very head high,sweet taste....not what I was expecting. ..but I have never grow green crack clone,is that how she looks?

For me,that was 2 out of 10 on the. Good smoke scale.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll be attending one of those dj short seminars on Sunday hopefully I'll come home with some old time moonshine, or some Flo or something.

EDIT:that's at "the om of medicine" for any mi guys who might be interested


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is what I got from sickmeds green crack
> View attachment 3545412
> 5 different phenos, very head high,sweet taste....not what I was expecting. ..but I have never grow green crack clone,is that how she looks?
> 
> For me,that was 2 out of 10 on the. Good smoke scale.


The gem crack around my way is S1 and supposed to be a very good representation. Nice and frosty wroth a orange/cream mango smell and 50 day finish with rock hard nugs. Here is some pics at day 48. Super easy to grow too
    
Screen shots of one of my old jornals


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gsc s1 from Chimera @40 days.


----------



## weednurd420 (Nov 18, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The gem crack around my way is S1 and supposed to be a very good representation. Nice and frosty wroth a orange/cream mango smell and 50 day finish with rock hard nugs. Here is some pics at day 48. Super easy to grow too
> View attachment 3545451 View attachment 3545452 View attachment 3545453 View attachment 3545454
> Screen shots of one of my old jornals





genuity said:


> This is what I got from sickmeds green crack
> View attachment 3545412
> 5 different phenos, very head high,sweet taste....not what I was expecting. ..but I have never grow green crack clone,is that how she looks?
> 
> For me,that was 2 out of 10 on the. Good smoke scale.


did u drop the temp to make it that color >???? looks nice


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> did u drop the temp to make it that color >???? looks nice


Na,that's what the plants put out...


----------



## weednurd420 (Nov 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Na,that's what the plants put out...


 hell yea looks nice


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yes, gtfo is *basically *cursing out someone you just met. That is just not how I treat people
> 
> Yes, that was 2 months ago but over the course of these 2 months there were more.
> 
> ...


Sour d is dnl plus chem91


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Really? Gtfo is cursing you out? That was what, 2 months ago? Geez man, how sensitive are you? And on IC when I posted the thread derailment pic, it had nothing to do with you. It was the 3 pages of og kush speculation that was going on that I was referring to. It went from chem 91 to a bunch of og talk. I didn't quote you, I just posted the pic. Because it had nothing to do with you. But of course you want to make it about you so you have something to whine about. I didn't quite understand in your pm why you said, "Thanks for the offer bro, I thought you hated me." Now I get it. You're just overly sensitive.
> You've seen my pics of the 91 and I've never claimed to have chem 4 so why would I post pics of it? Also, saying that I respond to every one of your posts regarding chem is most definitely exaggerating. I offered you dank genetics, and you call me a jerk for saying gtfo months ago and posting a meme on ic that had nothing to do with you. Wtf. So glad I didn't hook you up.
> 
> Chem 91


Is it the Va cut? Looks more like an Under sour or lot like sour d


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

HigherGround said:


> Chems sister from Rev DawgView attachment 3436606


Rez a thief Chem sis isn't really in seed form clone only F Rez


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What's the best way to keep clone only moms pruned down. I have them in 1 gallon white square hydro pots with empire builder soil. Can i just keep cutting new growth off so they stay small (short) and bushy?
> Thanks guys and gals


Super crop mom


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> As you know I've never had sour D but I heard Asshole Joe tell the story on hash church about and it sounds like it has nothing to do with the smell.
> 
> to sum it up in super short
> As he told the story. At the time in NY all high grade herb was referred to as diesel. just simple slang. Well his was so good and so highly sought after and the price was so high that it made people sour. so he called it sour Sour Diesel.
> ...


They didnt like Chem in name But Dnl is Ike gas and sour d is sour sour is a flavor profile from 91


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Is it the Va cut? Looks more like an Under sour or lot like sour d


You must have never seen any of those, because you couldn't be more wrong. Get lost, Mr. I know chemdog personally. Fuckin loser.


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You must have never seen any of those, because you couldn't be more wrong. Get lost, Mr. I know chemdog personally. Fuckin loser.


Ok so u know the skunk va cut then? Easy buddy Chem glass is the man.


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

Can google even Chem 91 skunk va


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chem_91_Skunk_VA/Clone_Only_Strains/


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 21, 2015)

The Skunk Va cut is prolly the most sought after clone. Its held down pretty tight. I mean like very, very few people have it. Mostly breeders ime. 

I heard somewhere that chem unrestricted all his cuts, but I think that is a rumor. If so does that include the 91?

I would ask Chemdog about 91 hybrids? We need more of those out there. How did the s1's come out?

The story goes...
The Skunk Va is the cut the was passed back to chem after he lost it.
It is my understanding that Skunk Va was a user on OG that got it from the man himself.
Good Ole Dog on IC tells the story well.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=234671

The Skunk Va is deffo verified. Chem himself even verified that apothecary 91 is the same as his in that thread on the farm if I remember correctly.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll be adding some new additions to the stable today. Platinum gsc that's been testing at 30thc, fire og, cherry pie, and bay 11


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> @Capt. Stickyfingers can you ask greg weather that is true . his number has changed .


I think you misread my post. I called tenemies, "Mr. I know chemdog personally", because he claimed to know him. I don't know any of them dudes.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 21, 2015)

They had some real nice ones today


----------



## resinhead (Nov 21, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> They had some real nice ones todayView attachment 3547922View attachment 3547923


Nice! Details please! Djshort elites?!?


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 21, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Nice! Details please! Djshort elites?!?


Platinum gsc, fire og, cherry pie, and bay 11. The seminar is tomorrow for the dj short thing so hopefully I'll be adding some of those too. I'm more excited about these then I've been for some clones in a while


----------



## Mr Roboto (Nov 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The Skunk Va cut is prolly the most sought after clone. Its held down pretty tight. I mean like very, very few people have it. Mostly breeders ime.
> 
> I heard somewhere that chem unrestricted all his cuts, but I think that is a rumor. If so does that include the 91?
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what pbud told my homie when he dropped the cut off at my work . from my personal experience from growing the cut is that the 91 chem skunk va cut has a strong chemmy/piney taste and a knock out stone to the point where I 'm scared to hit a bowl up and ruin my day from being so sleepy. Its def a night time smoke for sure.It hits me a lot harder than doing dabs.


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 21, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I think you misread my post. I called tenemies, "Mr. I know chemdog personally", because he claimed to know him. I don't know any of them dudes.


U said u know him and don't even know about the skunk va cut? That's weird


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 21, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Gsc platinum cut
> View attachment 3545364


How did you like growing her? How was the streach and flowering time. I just picked this up dhn cut right


----------



## gitarre10000 (Nov 22, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> How did you like growing her? How was the streach and flowering time. I just picked this up dhn cut right


I love growing her. Not much stretch at all.
Yep , dhn gsc platinum cut.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 22, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> U said u know him and don't even know about the skunk va cut? That's weird


My pics you quoted are of the skunk va cut and for the second time, I don't know chemdog personally. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 22, 2015)

So there are at least 2-3 people in this thread that have grown the 91. 

How come we closet growers cannot find more 91 hybrids in the seed market.
Is there like a strict no hybrid clause?
Or are the crosses coming out subpar?

Based on my research I have concluded that the 91 is just not to be messed around with. There is a dude claiming that a huge commercial breeder stole the cut from them. 

What I don't understand is why the gigantic worldwide breeding outfit would not be permitted access to the cut. 

Wouldn't they do massive amounts of crosses and stuff and release some good beans for everyone to have access to?

This leaves me very conflicted. On one hand I know that stealing is wrong, but on the other hand they are doing the right thing by offering the seeds. 

I seriously just don't understand the clone only cultural practices within our community.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Double post
So here's a pic
Jesus og x mulange sativa #5
Fast, fruity, and frosty with a haze aroma when burned.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Double post
> So here's a pic
> Jesus og x mulange sativa #5
> Fast, fruity, and frosty with a haze aroma when burned.
> View attachment 3548671


datz gas man...how fast is fast?


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 22, 2015)

greencropper said:


> datz gas man...how fast is fast?


Not 100% sure yet.
I only ran it 2x...and one of those was under some harsh conditions. But I have a mom of this tucked away for further testing. For sure tho she is at least a full week before any of her sisters, I wanna say even earlier than that tho.


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been trying to get that 91 for a while now but the only person i know with a verified cut paid big money to get it (the leaf doctor) so he doesn't want to come off of it, smells like straight sewage. He's got the 91, 3, 4, and D too but won't come off any he says the 91 is the most potent. He has some good chem crosses though so until i can get him to come off one of the originals ill just have to settle for the crosses. He said he was going to hook me up with something special that no one else has though so i can fucking wait to find out what it is, soon hopefully but ill be patient. He has that og ghost train haze that was on the cover of high times as the strongest strain on the planet, that would be nice


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 22, 2015)

So my ass was up all night in the garden and totally forgot about the dj short seminar until it was 6pm and it started at 5pm lol. Oh well next time


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 22, 2015)

So if any of yall had to give a top 3 all around fav cookie strain. Best yield, best smell, best bag appeal, and the best high I hear so much about from the cookie strain. Which top 3 would they be.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 22, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Purple urkleView attachment 3540031View attachment 3540028 View attachment 3540032


Is this by Madd farmer


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 22, 2015)

shonuff_305 said:


> Is this by Madd farmer


It's clone only. Check out csi_Humboldt on instagram they have a purple urkle and mendo purp that look fire


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok thanks bruh


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 22, 2015)

I said god damn. Purple urkle


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I said god damn. Purple urkleView attachment 3548924


Have you puffed on her yet? Thoughts? Looks great!


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you puffed on her yet? Thoughts? Looks great!


Not yet she had only been in the jars for about a week I'll wait til 3 weeks to try it. The wax I'd nice though. She smells awesome, it has a deep grapy smell with sine nice funk no floral smell like most purples. Kind of like grape jelly or candy


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 25, 2015)

I picked up a Headband, and Grape Ape clone today, for my long overdue breeding project. The plan is to reverse the Headband, and hit the Grape Ape with it's pollen, to make some feminized seeds. GDP was my first choice but is currently unavailable, so the Grape Ape is an acceptable back-up, in case I can't locate a GDP clone in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 25, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I've been trying to get that 91 for a while now but the only person i know with a verified cut paid big money to get it (the leaf doctor) so he doesn't want to come off of it, smells like straight sewage. He's got the 91, 3, 4, and D too but won't come off any he says the 91 is the most potent. He has some good chem crosses though so until i can get him to come off one of the originals ill just have to settle for the crosses. He said he was going to hook me up with something special that no one else has though so i can fucking wait to find out what it is, soon hopefully but ill be patient. He has that og ghost train haze that was on the cover of high times as the strongest strain on the planet, that would be nice


I want the d cut so bad I can't stand it....hell any Chem cut would be awesome but ppl are hard pressed to let them go...sad sad world .


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you puffed on her yet? Thoughts? Looks great!


You ever find the Bright Moments cut you were looking for ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 26, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> You ever find the Bright Moments cut you were looking for ?


Nope. It was offered to me (I never asked for it) and then I got blown off. Not sure why @Huel Perkins would do that?

Either way, I'm done fucking with clones. I've been battling thrips for the past couple months that I suspect were brought in on a clone. Haven't had a bug in years until I started messing with clones. I'm perfectly happy pheno hunting through seed packs. Most clone only's (that I've tried) are over hyped anyway.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nope. It was offered to me (I never asked for it) and then I got blown off. Not sure why @Huel Perkins would do that?
> 
> Either way, I'm done fucking with clones. I've been battling thrips for the past couple months that I suspect were brought in on a clone. Haven't had a bug in years until I started messing with clones. I'm perfectly happy pheno hunting through seed packs. Most clone only's (that I've tried) are over hyped anyway.



man i am very much on the same page as you with the clone only thing a lotta hype only a few heady keepers

but i find more standout nice phenos that match what i like to grow and medicate with going through packs and it takes patience sometimes a pack might not have a keeper but thats just part of the fun, seeing the genetic variations

done so many clones this year and started off this year pheno hunting now i realize the clones are more to run strains you can't always get phenos of in seed, many new crosses etc

but enough rambling time to finish this hash bowl  and HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## kgp (Nov 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nope. It was offered to me (I never asked for it) and then I got blown off. Not sure why @Huel Perkins would do that?
> 
> Either way, I'm done fucking with clones. I've been battling thrips for the past couple months that I suspect were brought in on a clone. Haven't had a bug in years until I started messing with clones. I'm perfectly happy pheno hunting through seed packs. Most clone only's (that I've tried) are over hyped anyway.


That sucks did you run the sfv you got or did you ditch it?


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> That sucks did you run the sfv you got or did you ditch it?


I don't think the sfv is one to ditch or at least I wouldn't.


----------



## kgp (Nov 26, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't think the sfv is one to ditch or at least I wouldn't.


I totally agree. It's the staple in my garden. I've never found anything close to as good in a pack of seeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> That sucks did you run the sfv you got or did you ditch it?


She's at week 5 of 12/12. Finally starting to beef up a bit. Not much in the way of smell yet, so I'm kinda wondering if its authentic or not. I was kinda expecting some lemon og funk by now. How does yours smell midway through flower?


----------



## resinhead (Nov 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG#4
> 
> Put her in 12/12 yesterday
> View attachment 3539397
> ...


I think we got the same batch of glue. I finally just put mine in flower about four days ago. It's my first time with her too. 15 gallon pot with super soil. How's yours doing?


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I think we got the same batch of glue. I finally just put mine in flower about four days ago. It's my first time with her too. 15 gallon pot with super soil. How's yours doing?
> View attachment 3551514


 
She us doing good,setting flowers fast.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> She's at week 5 of 12/12. Finally starting to beef up a bit. Not much in the way of smell yet, so I'm kinda wondering if its authentic or not. I was kinda expecting some lemon og funk by now. How does yours smell midway through flower?


My non SFV, but GHost OG x Haze hybrid Ghost cuts reeked like hell by that time of pinesol and touches of lemon. Clones can be such a fucking nightmare bro, I totally feel you. 

1) Never know if what you got is legit. Unless you got a great source. And even then, lol, I've seen mishaps where you wind up with the wrong thing after dedicating a room to it.. happened to a buddy of mine, purely by accident on a mislabel.
2) Bugs.
3) Not much superior to what's in seed in my experience if at all.


----------



## kgp (Nov 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> She's at week 5 of 12/12. Finally starting to beef up a bit. Not much in the way of smell yet, so I'm kinda wondering if its authentic or not. I was kinda expecting some lemon og funk by now. How does yours smell midway through flower?


Not super stinky till later in flower but you should be able to run your finger over a sugar leaf and smell the og funk by now.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 1, 2015)

14 days in already buds fully set up
Told yall she was fast.
Will update


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 2, 2015)

Gsc s1 day54


----------



## Christopher Bongins (Dec 3, 2015)

Dose anyone know where to get Some Spanish berry sherbert cuts from ? A guy told me 750 for a clone. Just wondering if anyone else medicated on this amazing strain and know where I can find cuts or beans . ?


----------



## zchopper420 (Dec 3, 2015)

Cherry pie double header, awesome structure on bay 11, fire og, and platinum gsc with sine crazy dense growth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 3, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I've been trying to get that 91 for a while now but the only person i know with a verified cut paid big money to get it (the leaf doctor) so he doesn't want to come off of it, smells like straight sewage. He's got the 91, 3, 4, and D too but won't come off any he says the 91 is the most potent. He has some good chem crosses though so until i can get him to come off one of the originals ill just have to settle for the crosses. He said he was going to hook me up with something special that no one else has though so i can fucking wait to find out what it is, soon hopefully but ill be patient. He has that og ghost train haze that was on the cover of high times as the strongest strain on the planet, that would be nice


If you ever come through Saginaw, let me know and i'll hook you up. I have 91 and the d cut. Forget leaf doc. Those cuts are more common than you may think. I disagree with the 91 being better than the d. You know Leaf doesn't even smoke weed right?


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 3, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> If you ever come through Saginaw, let me know and i'll hook you up. I have 91 and the d cut. Forget leaf doc. Those cuts are more common than you may think. I disagree with the 91 being better than the d. You know Leaf doesn't even smoke weed right?


The d is the best imo


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nope. It was offered to me (I never asked for it) and then I got blown off. Not sure why @Huel Perkins would do that?
> 
> Either way, I'm done fucking with clones. I've been battling thrips for the past couple months that I suspect were brought in on a clone. Haven't had a bug in years until I started messing with clones. I'm perfectly happy pheno hunting through seed packs. Most clone only's (that I've tried) are over hyped anyway.


Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2015)

Huel Perkins said:


> Lol


That's what I thought.

Can't say I was surprised based on my other interactions with you.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Dec 4, 2015)

@zchopper420 
Don't feel too bad I've been chasing the Chems for years,thought I had a legit source from here last spring who would get them from DHN,we were waiting on some and I never heard from him again,hasn't logged on since May,not sure if he was busted or just disappeared with my half of th cash


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> Can't say I was surprised based on my other interactions with you.


The ones where I gave you free meds or the ones where you screwed me over? 

Sorry I was busy the day you wanted to meet up and you never got back to me. Keep my fuckin name out of your mouth and stop crying about it...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 6, 2015)

Huel Perkins said:


> The ones where I gave you free meds or the ones where you screwed me over?
> 
> Sorry I was busy the day you wanted to meet up and you never got back to me. Keep my fuckin name out of your mouth and stop crying about it...


No, the one where you charged me $200 for a high cbd cut (not even a clone, a cut) that you knew was for a very sick little kid. Fucking piece of shit taking advantage of a situation. You realized after what a dick move that was so you offered up a 1/4 oz of bud to save face. Great guy.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No, the one where you charged me $200 for a high cbd cut (not even a clone, a cut) that you knew was for a very sick little kid. Fucking piece of shit taking advantage of a situation. You realized after what a dick move that was so you offered up a 1/4 oz of bud to save face. Great guy.
> 
> I'll drop your name whenever I feel like it you fat little plug.


Lol! I never asked you for money, in fact when you pulled out money to pay me I tried to give it back to you but you insisted I take it. We were sitting in my car at the time and I even tossed the cash back in your lap and you wouldn't take it. Minutes after returning home from that meeting I called you up and offered to donate all of the cbd meds I had on hand free of charge to your patient, I didn't have much but it was over a half oz.

If you think it went down any different than that you are delusional. I freely give cbd cuts to anyone who asks and I never ask for payment.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 6, 2015)

Huel Perkins said:


> Lol! I never asked you for money, in fact when you pulled out money to pay me I tried to give it back to you but you insisted I take it. We were sitting in my car at the time and I even tossed the cash back in your lap and you wouldn't take it. Minutes after returning home from that meeting I called you up and offered to donate all of the cbd meds I had on hand free of charge to your patient, I didn't have much but it was over a half oz.
> 
> If you think it went down any different than that you are delusional. I freely give cbd cuts to anyone who asks and I never ask for payment.


Huh. I must be delusional then, because that's not how I remember it. It's not like I put you in a headlock and forced you to take it.

Either way, I'm not going to pester someone that offered me a cut I never even asked for. You said you were swamped all the rest of the week. I said no worries, hit me up when your schedule lightens up. It's been 3 months. 

And when the fuck did I "screw you over"?? You must be smoking some really good shit cuz I'm not recalling that either...


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok,let's keep all that to pm's


----------



## Joedank (Dec 6, 2015)

Huel Perkins said:


> Lol! I never asked you for money, in fact when you pulled out money to pay me I tried to give it back to you but you insisted I take it. We were sitting in my car at the time and I even tossed the cash back in your lap and you wouldn't take it. Minutes after returning home from that meeting I called you up and offered to donate all of the cbd meds I had on hand free of charge to your patient, I didn't have much but it was over a half oz.
> 
> If you think it went down any different than that you are delusional. I freely give cbd cuts to anyone who asks and I never ask for payment.





st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. I must be delusional then, because that's not how I remember it. It's not like I put you in a headlock and forced you to take it.
> 
> Either way, I'm not going to pester someone that offered me a cut I never even asked for. You said you were swamped all the rest of the week. I said no worries, hit me up when your schedule lightens up. It's been 3 months.
> 
> And when the fuck did I "screw you over"?? You must be smoking some really good shit cuz I'm not recalling that either...


not to bust balls sisters but i think this is for PM's not a sweet sharing thread like this .
not that i should talk i just fucked up in the bodhi thread having a bad day...

on another note @genuity the fireballs is the big winner in the most resin on the fanleafs comp... i mean damn i need to run more seeds and other folks new school cuts .  there is more fire out there than i ever thought .


----------



## resinhead (Dec 7, 2015)

My blue dream is gettin cut soon. It's my first time with her. She suffered a severe drought while I was on vacation, but that could have been worse...


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not to bust balls sisters but i think this is for PM's not a sweet sharing thread like this .
> not that i should talk i just fucked up in the bodhi thread having a bad day...
> 
> on another note @genuity the fireballs is the big winner in the most resin on the fanleafs comp... i mean damn i need to run more seeds and other folks new school cuts .  there is more fire out there than i ever thought .


Thanks,if you do rosin....she puts out hood amounts of that also...

Happy that you like her,that's the type of plants I like to smoke and grow....thats why I am in love with hells og..
Hells og is a winner,this ti mm e she smells of pure old school og funk..


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 7, 2015)

Fireballs? Did I just miss that somewhere in here haha.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 8, 2015)

I was just gifted some cannatonic #4 (1:1 thc/cbd) and yooper kush ( Tahoe OG crossed to Loran's Long Bottom Leaf (SFV OG kush x jack's cleaner2) male)! Can't wait to flower out yooper kush. Looks to be a great cross, very OG sounding.

I had a bug infestation and lost my DQ, Triangle Kush, and Chaos. Was able to hold onto BB#3, GG#4 and we'll see if the Platinum Delights pulls through. Pissed about losing that TK! I'm trying to score it again though...

Hope all is well with y'all!


----------



## kgp (Dec 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I was just gifted some cannatonic #4 (1:1 thc/cbd) and yooper kush ( Tahoe OG crossed to Loran's Long Bottom Leaf (SFV OG kush x jack's cleaner2) male)! Can't wait to flower out yooper kush. Looks to be a great cross, very OG sounding.
> 
> I had a bug infestation and lost my DQ, Triangle Kush, and Chaos. Was able to hold onto BB#3, GG#4 and we'll see if the Platinum Delights pulls through. Pissed about losing that TK! I'm trying to score it again though...
> 
> Hope all is well with y'all!


Damn not the tk!! Mine is about half way through flower. I'm hoping maybe I could get a sample for the New Years.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Damn not the tk!! Mine is about half way through flower. I'm hoping maybe I could get a sample for the New Years.


Yes. :'( The TK. 


About halfway through flower sounds about the perfect time to post pics for us


----------



## kgp (Dec 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Yes. :'( The TK.
> 
> 
> About halfway through flower sounds about the perfect time to post pics for us


Here are a few pics. The farthest one was flipped 28 days ago so she is not quite half way. I'm gonna try and let her go 70 days. She drinks N more than my other og's. I over fed her, the leaves are much darker than I'd prefer. There are two others that I'm going lighter on. I'll see what she prefers. She grows better than ghost, sfv, and legend so far, but ultimately it's the end product that matters.

I know you're seedpac fam so I don't think you would have trouble getting those cuts you lost back.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here are a few pics. The farthest one was flipped 28 days ago so she is not quite half way. I'm gonna try and let her go 70 days. She drinks N more than my other og's. I over fed her, the leaves are much darker than I'd prefer. There are two others that I'm going lighter on. I'll see what she prefers. She grows better than ghost, sfv, and legend so far, but ultimately it's the end product that matters.
> 
> I know you're seedpac fam so I don't think you would have trouble getting those cuts you lost back.
> 
> View attachment 3560007 View attachment 3560008 View attachment 3560009 View attachment 3560010 View attachment 3560011


most excellent resin production good sir  i like how the trichs it fills in between the veins of the big leaves....


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 8, 2015)

A huge thank you to my friend who has gifted me three full grown GG#4 adults in coco. My rotation is wrecked after these bugs so this friend is helping me get back on track!

It is appreciated, have no doubt.


----------



## Slimjimham (Dec 9, 2015)

resinhead said:


> My blue dream is gettin cut soon. It's my first time with her. She suffered a severe drought while I was on vacation, but that could have been worse...View attachment 3559077


I just got the real deal blue dream santa Cruz sativa cut. From what I'm seeing online it crushes yield with a top shelf product.... Anyone have any experience with this particular cut. Give me info, yield, stretch, smell flavor? Im excited ha

I also got some other fire cuts! Goji OG b cut! I don't have much info on her either... So chime in if any of you do!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> I just got the real deal blue dream santa Cruz sativa cut. From what I'm seeing online it crushes yield with a top shelf product.... Anyone have any experience with this particular cut. Give me info, yield, stretch, smell flavor? Im excited ha
> 
> I also got some other fire cuts! Goji OG b cut! I don't have much info on her either... So chime in if any of you do!


I've got that Blue Dream cut as well. Just wrapped up my first run of her a couple weeks ago. The stretch wasn't as bad as I was anticipating. Maybe 2x. Really nice plant in every way. Not finicky at all. Very nice yield, but not ridiculous. The smell is really great. Blueberry with an astringent back end. Nice and frosty, with a really upbeat buzz. I let them go 10 weeks 12/12 and that seemed to be about right. Really digging this plant!

I'll see if I can find a pic or two on my phone....


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 9, 2015)

that sounds very true to Blue Dream @st0wandgrow sometimes i hear people say they have an 8-9 week blue dream but the cuts I've grown and seen done by my buddies of her always finish very nice at 10 weeks just a bit longer

maybe some cats running it are in a hurry to harvest and don't see its full beauty, to me blue dream has a special place in my memory as being one of my favorites over the years even over many many newer crosses 

love the terps on her and yield is always sweet


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> that sounds very true to Blue Dream @st0wandgrow sometimes i hear people say they have an 8-9 week blue dream but the cuts I've grown and seen done by my buddies of her always finish very nice at 10 weeks just a bit longer
> 
> maybe some cats running it are in a hurry to harvest and don't see its full beauty, to me blue dream has a special place in my memory as being one of my favorites over the years even over many many newer crosses
> 
> love the terps on her and yield is always sweet


Yezzir. I really like it!

No way this cut is done in 8-9 weeks. I was considering letting it go 11 but I had other plants waiting in line so they came down at week 10.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2015)

These pics were around week 7 of 12/12 iirc.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> These pics were around week 7 of 12/12 iirc.
> 
> View attachment 3560635 View attachment 3560632 View attachment 3560633


always love seeing your leaf mold shining like diamonds  good job


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> Here are a few pics. The farthest one was flipped 28 days ago so she is not quite half way. I'm gonna try and let her go 70 days. She drinks N more than my other og's. I over fed her, the leaves are much darker than I'd prefer. There are two others that I'm going lighter on. I'll see what she prefers. She grows better than ghost, sfv, and legend so far, but ultimately it's the end product that matters.
> 
> I know you're seedpac fam so I don't think you would have trouble getting those cuts you lost back.
> 
> View attachment 3560007 View attachment 3560008 View attachment 3560009 View attachment 3560010 View attachment 3560011


Legend ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Legend ?


Legend OG!


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 10, 2015)

Cool...there's some stuff going around here that they call "Son of a Legend" , it's OG Kush to me . I told ole boy that had it "son of a legend ? Shit that is a legend" . I was wondering if it could be one in the same ?


----------



## resinhead (Dec 10, 2015)

Stow, your blue dream looks more sativa than mine... This mine at about a month old...
Anyone... Does it look legit?


----------



## zchopper420 (Dec 10, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> If you ever come through Saginaw, let me know and i'll hook you up. I have 91 and the d cut. Forget leaf doc. Those cuts are more common than you may think. I disagree with the 91 being better than the d. You know Leaf doesn't even smoke weed right?


Yeah he told me that and i thought it was kinda crazy. How do you not smoke but do pheno hunts


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Legend ?


No bro... This is triangle kush.


----------



## zchopper420 (Dec 10, 2015)

Fire og and cherry pie


----------



## zchopper420 (Dec 10, 2015)

This platinum gsc is a crazy grower super dense growth and molted leafs


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2015)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 3561246 This is my fave thread right meow. Let's keep it clean and classy!
> Stow, your blue dream looks more sativa than mine... I guess I will keep searching for a real cut! This mine at about a month old...
> Anyone... Does it look legit?


Look more like an og/cross, thats a whole lot of three blade leaves


----------



## Slimjimham (Dec 12, 2015)

Also had one cut of legit harlequin that I was bummed wouldn't make it since everything else did and I have almost 100% rate cloning rate.... Anyways 21 days in the Cloner later and I saw this... So should be game on now. I'm sure this strain will help lots of people and Am excited to grow it out and get it tested... Should make the testers do a double take 

Crazy, things never take this long but they were cut 4-7 days before going in the cloner... Anyone have experience with real deal harlequin? What can I expect?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Also had one cut of legit harlequin that I was bummed wouldn't make it since everything else did and I have almost 100% rate cloning rate.... Anyways 21 days in the Cloner later and I saw this... So should be game on now. I'm sure this strain will help lots of people and Am excited to grow it out and get it tested... Should make the testers do a double take
> 
> Crazy, things never take this long but they were cut 4-7 days before going in the cloner... Anyone have experience with real deal harlequin? What can I expect?


I have found high cbd strains a little difficult to work with. They don't clone easy, they like a mild soil (go light on nutrients if you use synthetics), and they seem to struggle in a dense medium. Almost like they need more oxygen to the root zone than a normal strain.

The end product is fantastic though. The Cannatonic that I've been growing for a while is my favorite plant in the garden, and it helps a broad range of ailments for my patients. It truly is medicine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2015)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 3561246
> Stow, your blue dream looks more sativa than mine... This mine at about a month old...
> Anyone... Does it look legit?


Tough to say resin. I've got some cuts in veg right now. If I remember later when I'm home I'll take a couple pics of them so you can see what mine looks like in veg and compare to yours.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have found high cbd strains a little difficult to work with. They don't clone easy, they like a mild soil (go light on nutrients if you use synthetics), and they seem to struggle in a dense medium. Almost like they need more oxygen to the root zone than a normal strain.
> 
> The end product is fantastic though. The Cannatonic that I've been growing for a while is my favorite plant in the garden, and it helps a broad range of ailments for my patients. It truly is medicine.



is that the cannatonic #4 that you are referring to??

one of our local guys just gifted me some of that. when are you pulling it out of flower?? i remember reading that the CBD will degrade faster than THC, and that the CBD strains should be harvested before you see ambers. Have you found this to true? have any labs taken from this plant??

sorry for the barrage of ?s but i'm excited to have a true CBD plant and want to know how to get the most out of it. 

thanks!!


oh btw i sent you an email, so "you've got mail!"


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> is that the cannatonic #4 that you are referring to??
> 
> one of our local guys just gifted me some of that. when are you pulling it out of flower?? i remember reading that the CBD will degrade faster than THC, and that the CBD strains should be harvested before you see ambers. Have you found this to true? have any labs taken from this plant??
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the one. Its my favorite out of the 4 high cbd strains ive grown. I've found that 8 weeks 12/12 is the perfect time to harvest. She doesn't get real tall, but it's not a short little bush either. Rock hard nugs that smell of berries. Nice and frosty. Real decieving yield due to the compact bud structure.

Looking forward to your thoughts on her. I'm sure you'll dig it. If you or anyone you know suffers from any type of auto immune disease (Chrons, arthritis, etc), any type of seizures, aches and pains, etc this stuff will work like a charm.

I help a vet out too that has PTSD and this strain is the only thing that helps him with panic attacks. It has changed his life.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd think Iron Labs has reports on cannatonic 4 on file, I've seen tests on it before. The ratio is about 10:1 cbd/thc. Try Star-tonic for an easy cbd mix to grow, although it has more thc than CT4.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Well, this SFV OG doesn't have much of the OG pine sol/lemon funk happening at week 7 of 12/12. I've never smoked or grown it before so nothing to compare it to. I'll withhold judgement until I try it...

 

This Ghost OG x Grandmas Sugar Cookies on the other hand is really stinkin the joint up at 4 weeks 12/12. Can't wait to try this one...!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have found high cbd strains a little difficult to work with. They don't clone easy, they like a mild soil (go light on nutrients if you use synthetics), and they seem to struggle in a dense medium. Almost like they need more oxygen to the root zone than a normal strain.
> 
> The end product is fantastic though. The Cannatonic that I've been growing for a while is my favorite plant in the garden, and it helps a broad range of ailments for my patients. It truly is medicine.



You just described this girl to the "T".




I got her in one of the last batches of clones I tested out. Before that, I only had 5 strains. Out of a group of 11 (strains), I added 3 more. Not only is she "finicky", she's a shorty too (tops out around 4').


----------



## Slimjimham (Dec 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have found high cbd strains a little difficult to work with. They don't clone easy, they like a mild soil (go light on nutrients if you use synthetics), and they seem to struggle in a dense medium. Almost like they need more oxygen to the root zone than a normal strain.
> 
> The end product is fantastic though. The Cannatonic that I've been growing for a while is my favorite plant in the garden, and it helps a broad range of ailments for my patients. It truly is medicine.



Well I grow in hydro so should be interesting to see how harlequin reacts to that. 

Is this going to be something only people selling high cbd want or will the average smoker enjoy it too?

Anyone run the real harlequin?


----------



## kgp (Dec 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, this SFV OG doesn't have much of the OG pine sol/lemon funk happening at week 7 of 12/12. I've never smoked or grown it before so nothing to compare it to. I'll withhold judgement until I try it...
> 
> View attachment 3562885
> 
> ...


That is not right. I have sfv in flower and it's ridiculously stinky. Especially at 7 weeks. I've ran midwests best and know it's not like my old school cut of sfv. Never ran genotype cut but that just doesn't sound right to me. That's too bad.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 13, 2015)

Organic Green crack only 22 days in


----------



## resinhead (Dec 13, 2015)

Organic Gg#4 - 22 days in


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Well I grow in hydro so should be interesting to see how harlequin reacts to that.
> 
> Is this going to be something only people selling high cbd want or will the average smoker enjoy it too?
> 
> Anyone run the real harlequin?


I've never grown harlequin but I ran my Cannatonic in a DWC setup one time and the yield was excellent.

I really enjoy Smoking the high cbd strains. It's a bit different buzz, but very enjoyable and therapeutic. Wet noodle kinda feeling.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 15, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Is anyone willing to pass a gsc clone will buy clone shipper and all





Odin* said:


> If you're local (Southern CA) you can meet up with me. I've only got teens right now, but if you're willing to wait, I'm making babies in the next couple weeks, and she roots within 5-7.





Traxx187 said:


> Prob is im up in washington state  lol maybe if anyone out there would ship me a clone ill pay for it



This type of talk is prohibited by RIU terms and conditions. Please discuss this offsite.

We wouldn't want this awesome thread closed because of prohibited discussion!

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 15, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This type of talk is prohibited by RIU terms and conditions. Please discuss this offsite.
> 
> We wouldn't want this awesome thread closed because of prohibited discussion!
> 
> Thanks for understanding!





a senile fungus said:


> This type of talk is prohibited by RIU terms and conditions. Please discuss this offsite.
> 
> We wouldn't want this awesome thread closed because of prohibited discussion!
> 
> Thanks for understanding!


Sometimes is old timers forget sorry!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2015)

Whoops, I meant to say "shoot me a PM so that we can share emails and discuss this elsewhere".


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 15, 2015)

Odin* said:


> Whoops, I meant to say "shoot me a PM so that we can share emails and discuss this elsewhere".



That's more like it!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 15, 2015)

A friend of mine said he has Tres Dawg and Stardawg in his garden. Been begging him for a cut and he might deliver. Will totally update with pictures once I get my hands on them. Fingers crossed. 

Edited to add: Also OGRE Kush.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 15, 2015)

Couple of pics of the Gsc s1,from Chimera, approaching 10 weeks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

damn those s1s came out fire!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> We wouldn't want this awesome thread closed because of prohibited discussion!
> 
> Thanks for understanding!


Nah that only happens from relentless and focused trolling. All you have to do is constantly disagree without evet crossing certain lines so you dont get the ban hammer yourself. Ask StOw he is quite the artist at this.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2015)

Can anyone verify that @akhiymjames is good to go?

I haven't received any response. Just wanna know he's cool and the gang.

glue at 32


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah that only happens from relentless and focused trolling. All you have to do is constantly disagree without evet crossing certain lines so you dont get the ban hammer yourself. Ask StOw he is quite the artist at this.


Why, thank you


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

Cherry pie....


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3565209 View attachment 3565203 View attachment 3565204 View attachment 3565205 View attachment 3565206 View attachment 3565207 Couple of pics of the Gsc s1,from Chimera, approaching 10 weeks.View attachment 3565202


That looks amazing.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That looks amazing.


Thanks mr sunshine,she has been a pleasure to grow,looking forward to smoking her very soon!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3566540
> Cherry pie....


Niiiiiiice work.


----------



## kgp (Dec 17, 2015)

Triangle kush @ day 35


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why, thank you


Good that you can admit to this.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Can anyone verify that @akhiymjames is good to go?
> 
> I haven't received any response. Just wanna know he's cool and the gang.
> 
> ...



Saw him on another thread a few days ago. He said he's been real busy with the family and the holidays and stuff...


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Saw him on another thread a few days ago. He said he's been real busy with the family and the holidays and stuff...


Just checking up on the homie. Thanks 4 da info.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 20, 2015)

I smoked some Bruce Banner #3 at a party I went to last night. Rolled a couple super fat king sized papers and passed em around... About 20min later there were 4people on the couch nodding off! I asked of everyone was OK and the one chick goes, "that was some of the most potent shit I've ever smoked! It knocked me the fuck out!" She continued to nod off till her ride took her away...

I LOLed

Good thing I didn't pull out the GG#4 and the SLH till after the amateurs left, LOL!!!


----------



## kgp (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone ever ran or smoked chrome diesel? It's an old school diesel cross made by aerick77 aka ae77 who made Cali-o. This supposedly yields two liter bottle size colas of quality diesel smoke. Not much about it on the net. I've been told it was on lock for many years. I have just secured a clone. With all my low yielding og's I need at least one cut that will put out some weight.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 21, 2015)

kgp said:


> Anyone ever ran or smoked chrome diesel? It's an old school diesel cross made by aerick77 aka ae77 who made Cali-o. This supposedly yields two liter bottle size colas of quality diesel smoke. Not much about it on the net. I've been told it was on lock for many years. I have just secured a clone. With all my low yielding og's I need at least one cut that will put out some weight.



My buddy just got it a few days ago. I'm hoping to get it eventually...

I may have smoked some last night, I was too high to remember what we smoked on...

I'll double check with him, lol!


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 21, 2015)

@kgp I think we know the same people or our people know each other... We seem to run into the same cuts at the same time fairly often. 

I first heard about chrome Diesel about three weeks ago, my boy just got some cuts a few days ago. I was over to help him inspect for pests and spray them down.


----------



## kgp (Dec 21, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @kgp I think we know the same people or our people know each other... We seem to run into the same cuts at the same time fairly often.
> 
> I first heard about chrome Diesel about three weeks ago, my boy just got some cuts a few days ago. I was over to help him inspect for pests and spray them down.


I think you are right. They are good peeps. Really excited about the chrome. Hell, I'm really excited about everything I get from these guys. They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## kgp (Dec 21, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> My buddy just got it a few days ago. I'm hoping to get it eventually...
> 
> I may have smoked some last night, I was too high to remember what we smoked on...
> 
> I'll double check with him, lol!


If you get a chance to sample it again, let me know what you think.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I smoked some Bruce Banner #3 at a party I went to last night. Rolled a couple super fat king sized papers and passed em around... About 20min later there were 4people on the couch nodding off! I asked of everyone was OK and the one chick goes, "that was some of the most potent shit I've ever smoked! It knocked me the fuck out!" She continued to nod off till her ride took her away...
> 
> I LOLed
> 
> Good thing I didn't pull out the GG#4 and the SLH till after the amateurs left, LOL!!!


Tolerance sucks.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Tolerance sucks.


What a sobering statement!


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah that only happens from relentless and focused trolling. All you have to do is constantly disagree without evet crossing certain lines so you dont get the ban hammer yourself. Ask StOw he is quite the artist at this.


Hey hammy. Do us a favor. Grow a clone only strain or shut your cockholster. You contribute nothing to this thread so stay out of it. Mmmmhhhkkkaaayy your trolling is not welcome here.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> Hey hammy. Do us a favor. Grow a clone only strain or shut your cockholster. You contribute nothing to this thread so stay out of it. Mmmmhhhkkkaaayy your trolling is not welcome here.


While you're around... I'm really thinking this SFV OG clone is not the real deal. It will be 9 weeks this Sunday and there is barely any smell to her at all. I can only base this off of what you and others have posted about the real clone only. It looks similar to pics you've posted, but the lack of smell is worrying me.

Hopefully it's good smoke anyway...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

someone gave you a cali con sfv og is what that sounds like


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> While you're around... I'm really thinking this SFV OG clone is not the real deal. It will be 9 weeks this Sunday and there is barely any smell to her at all. I can only base this off of what you and others have posted about the real clone only. It looks similar to pics you've posted, but the lack of smell is worrying me.
> 
> Hopefully it's good smoke anyway...


I'd agree with you. Bummer, man....


----------



## resinhead (Dec 22, 2015)

Organic green crack bud flop at only 29 days! I feel lucky to have this beauty. Can u spot the fungus gnat?


----------



## resinhead (Dec 22, 2015)

Organic Glue at 29 days


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Organic green crack bud flop at only 29 days! I feel lucky to have this beauty. Can u spot the fungus gnat? View attachment 3570311


Looks great!

Is that from Genotype A?


----------



## resinhead (Dec 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is that from Genotype A?


SeedPac


----------



## kgp (Dec 24, 2015)

Couple tk about 45 days.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 24, 2015)

kgp said:


> Couple tk about 45 days.
> 
> View attachment 3571393 View attachment 3571394 View attachment 3571395


what a dime piece. i can smell her from here.!


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well... This is a cross of a clone only strain... Tangerine Sandies, which is GSC forum cut crossed with Rare Dankness's Tangerine Kush. I just popped a bunch of seeds and this is the nicest one. This is at just over 4 weeks. The cross was made by @homebrew420

Colorado


----------



## satdom (Dec 26, 2015)

if I wanted to get a cut and I'm on the east coast, where would I do it? DC has relaxed personal grow laws, for instance. Any popular cut to start would be fine as long as yield/flowering time in a micro grow is better than average. 

Currently growing bag seed. Sexed and cloned, but I feel like I really want a proven cut to give me a baseline for optimizing my micro grow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

satdom said:


> if I wanted to get a cut and I'm on the east coast, where would I do it? DC has relaxed personal grow laws, for instance. Any popular cut to start would be fine as long as yield/flowering time in a micro grow is better than average.
> 
> Currently growing bag seed. Sexed and cloned, but I feel like I really want a proven cut to give me a baseline for optimizing my micro grow.


Why not grab a pack of some popularly acclaimed beans and grow your own 'keeper' if that's your thing? Or get a variety a single beans, and pick a couple favorites? Putting all your chips on one clone seems like a bad gamble to me.


----------



## satdom (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not grab a pack of some popularly acclaimed beans and grow your own 'keeper' if that's your thing? Or get a variety a single beans, and pick a couple favorites? Putting all your chips on one clone seems like a bad gamble to me.


Well, the cut/clone has been tested and it's a selected phenotype. There's no way I can test for THC CBD or Turpines like have been done for every popular cut out there.

Most " breeders " are not providing stabilized F1 hybrid vigor seeds. If your system is already dialed in, choosing phenotypes should probably happen with 20 seeds. But if you have any sort of Weak point through the grow, then you could be selecting poorly even if you had a proper F1 hybrid.

$90 in clones is a way better value than $90 for a 10 pack of seeds. I'm not in California/Detroit but it seems like rooted cuttings go for about $15 bucks there. Or less if you have a friend.

Not too be harsh, but what you're suggesting would cost--
in time,money, and opportunity cost, with absolutely zero guarantee that it would end up nearly equivalent. And you're doing this on a thread that says "clone only..." Your reply was not helpful at all.


----------



## kgp (Dec 26, 2015)

satdom said:


> Well, the cut/clone has been tested and it's a selected phenotype. There's no way I can test for THC CBD or Turpines like have been done for every popular cut out there.
> 
> Most " breeders " are not providing stabilized F1 hybrid vigor seeds. If your system is already dialed in, choosing phenotypes should probably happen with 20 seeds. But if you have any sort of Weak point through the grow, then you could be selecting poorly even if you had a proper F1 hybrid.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree that finding a proven clone would yeild better results than a pack of seeds. Especially that you can narrow down exactly what you're looking for and can have expectations of the final based on others grows and reports.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

satdom said:


> $90 in clones is a way better value than $90 for a 10 pack of seeds.


Not if you can't get them.....








satdom said:


> .....you're doing this on a thread that says "clone only..." Your reply was not helpful at all.


Man....I feel awful...truly chastised. Forget I mentioned buying packs of beans to find you a keeper clone, and go ahead and get those clones !

Oh, wait a second.....



satdom said:


> I'm not in California/Detroit.......


Best of luck with your bag seed until you find someone willing to send a clone to a new poster living in an illegal area. Sorry I couldn't be helpful....not even at all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Not if you can't get them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time, try to be more helpful bro.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 26, 2015)

So glad to live in a legal state lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't know what state I reside in,but my fireballs is my main keeper cut,from seeds I made...
Have a few others, but this one hits all my wants..


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I don't know what state I reside in,but my fireballs is my main keeper cut,from seeds I made...View attachment 3572378
> Have a few others, but this one hits all my wants..


Awesome man my FB are still waiting to be popped


----------



## satdom (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Not if you can't get them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where can I get, does not equal "send me"... Actually my preference is to go pick up. The East Coast has several legal states, I even mentioned DC, with more coming on. So while I am a new poster, being an old poster doesn't mean you should be happy about being unhelpful.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2015)

satdom said:


> Where can I get, does not equal "send me"... Actually my preference is to go pick up. The East Coast has several legal states, I even mentioned DC, with more coming on. So while I am a new poster, being an old poster doesn't mean you should be happy about being unhelpful.


He's super excited about being unhelpful, Its disgusting. @Amos Otis try being less exited about being unhelpful bro.









Last time I was in a clone only thread and someone suggested I buy seeds I killed a muthafucker. @satdom you're handling this terrible situation very well.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Last time I was in a clone only thread and someone suggested I buy seeds I killed a muthafucker. @satdom you're handling this terrible situation very well.



These parajos couldn't handle it if you cut another vato, holmes!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> He's super excited about being unhelpful, Its disgusting. @Amos Otis try being less exited about being unhelpful bro.


I know......and yet, there's that genuity cat showing off his Fireball keeper from beans. Again. The _nerve! _ Just because he hit the one in a million jackpot lottery.....what a creep !

[QUOTE="mr sunshine, post: 12182713, member: 622303"
@satdom you're handling this terrible situation very well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kindnug (Dec 26, 2015)

Clones don't exist without the seed.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 26, 2015)

Exactly kind. Its not like some guy was wading through the dank-pheno jungle of ganjaLand and decided to snip cuts. Probably got it from some bagseed for all we know.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Not if you can't get them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr sunshine said:


> He's super excited about being unhelpful, Its disgusting. @Amos Otis try being less exited about being unhelpful bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## kgp (Dec 26, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Clones don't exist without the seed.


We all know that, the point being the clones are keepers of seeds. Picked out of the best phenols. Sometimes selected out of hundreds of seeds. Sometimes they're made of crosses that are unknown and cannot be re-created. It's proven. You will be gaurenteed to get that specific phenotypical expression. That's the debate.

Not saying you can't get a good plant from seed, just the fact you don't know what your going to get from seed. Where as a clone, you do. The work of selecting is already done for you.

Many argue they enjoy the variety, and in that case by all means grow seed, if you have a particular pallet, taste, yield, or high that you are looking for, finding a particular clone would be your best bet. Of coarse there's always the arguments about bugs, mold, and mildew. Take in at your own risk.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2015)

Gg#4 reveg


----------



## kindnug (Dec 27, 2015)

If I still have the seeds I found it in, but I doubt I'll ever find this exact pheno. again.
Would that make it clone only? Just curious...

I do agree with everything KGP says; but I don't have a hard time finding what I like in seed form. 

Cookie fam Sunset Sherbet/GSC are a good example of elite plants from seed runs that are now clone only.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 27, 2015)

Sunset Sherbet/GSC are elite plants found in seed runs, ofc all elite plants become clone only...

I've found plants that I'll be cloning forever from seed I made.
Technically they're clone only too.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 27, 2015)

I enjoy finding stinky/sticky males, and making my own creations using clone only plants for mothers.

It's very rewarding when friends love the bud you grew, but even more rewarding when you know it's your creation.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I know......and yet, there's that genuity cat showing off his Fireball keeper from beans. Again. The _nerve! _ Just because he hit the one in a million jackpot lottery.....what a creep !
> 
> [QUOTE="mr sunshine, post: 12182713, member: 622303"
> @satdom you're handling this terrible situation very well.


[/QUOTE]

i got a clone of that same fireballs gen runs . its pretty awsome ... cant wait to have a new camera to show yall . but it also has the smallest nugs and most resin of anything i have seen for awhile ... yea its pretty awsome ....
guess its a clone only too now as some friends asked for a cut AND its been chucked on ....


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 27, 2015)

It's getting towards the end of my run (week 10) with the OG clones I picked up, here are my thoughts so far.

*Platinum OG*


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 28, 2015)

I want this REAL bad !!!!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 27, 2015)

My run with theses OG clones is coming to an end (week 10) and here are my thoughts so far.

*Platinum OG*
Most likely the real deal. Stinks, and looks, like an OG should. Good resin production with small solid buds.
 

*Ghost OG*
Probably not the real thing  The look is right but the scent is rather low key. It's producing nice looking buds, and will out yield the Platinum, but I doubt it authenticity.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2015)

Glue


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2015)

gg#4


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks to a few tru :

picked up

1) gg#4
2) diamond og
3) ken's cut of candyland
4) ken's cut of gdp
5) sub's cut of dairy queen
6) black lime reserve
7) caramel candy kush

& sfv og is just patience & a package away.

bless to those who pass the love.
middle finger to the stingy. lol.

merry xmas.
& happy new year.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 30, 2015)

mucha_mota said:


> thanks to a few tru :
> 
> picked up
> 
> ...


Have you looked in relentless seeds he has a 818 sfv s1 but sold out maybe this

http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/525-818-sfv-fire-og

Idk im testing sfv cookies from him


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

N


mucha_mota said:


> thanks to a few tru :
> 
> picked up
> 
> ...


Nice !


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

im only into norstar right now.
specifically midnight fire.

i know rentless, he's got some good gear. yezzir.

but id never buy from stax.
im ngr & dank team only.

and i dont need any more cooks crosses. i grabbed 20 of the gs nookies.
got platinum delight cut from a fine farmer too.

so many strains out here. life aint all cookies.
i cant stress enough (imo) how good wish mountain & jtr are...

seeds out here for everybody's style & tastes.
cuts. that's another thing. cuts aint for everybody.

unless u got a cut buddy & you share love.

dirty mitten gets a shout out.
bless & mad love. make me wanna move there. 


Traxx187 said:


> Have you looked in relentless seeds he has a 818 sfv s1 but sold out maybe this
> 
> http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/525-818-sfv-fire-og
> 
> Idk im testing sfv cookies from him


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Dec 30, 2015)

Any one running black haze?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2015)

i've run that DQ before. she's stinky in veg, and even more so in flower. bushy as all hell. my buddy says that she is an "auto-topper", meaning that her lowers will surpass the main, and essentially top themselves and you'll end up with a bush. 

my one friend has actually been training his DQ for one main cola, and had a really nice sized main. i didn't even know that DQ did that...

i love the sweet stink of her. and the high is quite enjoyable as well. her smell carries over into the smoke well, and everyone reports a sweet/ice cream flavor. i prefer to smoke her in the morning/daytime, as i feel that this high facilitates productivity. and the come down is soft, not exhausting and requiring a nap like other strains. 

i hope you enjoy her!


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2015)

and if by dirty mitten, you're referring to Michigan, then, what up doe?

i'm glad the mitten treated you well and if you move out this way give a holler. michigan hospitality knows no bounds.


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> i've run that DQ before. she's stinky in veg, and even more so in flower. bushy as all hell. my buddy says that she is an "auto-topper", meaning that her lowers will surpass the main, and essentially top themselves and you'll end up with a bush.
> 
> my one friend has actually been training his DQ for one main cola, and had a really nice sized main. i didn't even know that DQ did that...
> 
> ...


this is all very good data , all good to know. 
ill take a photo & report back. she's decent size. has spacequeen influences. naturally bushy.

bought legit 5 gal garden containers for the first time. 
DQ getting a transplant soon enough.


----------



## kgp (Dec 30, 2015)

Tk golf balls


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 30, 2015)

wow so frosty


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 31, 2015)

_Time of Arrival:_ 6AM
_Hours in line:_ 3
_Temperature:_ in the mid 20's
_Walking away with Sunset Sherbet, Gorilla Glue #4, GDP, and Pre-98 Bubba Kush:_ Priceless

They'll all be grown out into mothers, then added to my current stable of Headband and Grape Ape.
It's gonna be a happy new year


----------



## Slimjimham (Dec 31, 2015)

Where are these babies from, a local dispensary?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> Tk golf balls
> 
> View attachment 3575149 View attachment 3575150


wish i could see em


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 31, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Where are these babies from, a local dispensary?


Yes, they're from Dark Heart Nursery, and were purchased through a local dispensary here in Northern California.


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

subby's cut of dairy queen :


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

ken's cut of gdp :


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

black lime reserve :


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 1, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ken's cut of gdp :
> 
> View attachment 3575679


Yep that's on my to get list .


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

& thanks so much to my cut buddy. coming to my stash...

1) sfv og
2) plushberry (purps)
3) cannatonic #4

you gonna love that jtr. nearly a perfect plant w/ light lemon & heavy cream flavored mind fire nuggets


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2016)

Dairy Queen, cut beginning of November, been in jars since.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 1, 2016)

Its been a long time since I have signed into this site. Haven't been using the flowers as much but when I do I use the PAX2 but mostly I use the pre-loaded hash oil cartridges. I love them and you can get damn near any strain and no cleaning, it is to convenient.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 1, 2016)

my days of growing are gone, got rid of all my grow gear as there are tons of you farmers out there and I have a great hook up at a dispensary so I gave it up. Thanks to all of you farmers for the good bud!!!!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 1, 2016)

mdjenks said:


> Its been a long time since I have signed into this site. Haven't been using the flowers as much but when I do I use the PAX2 but mostly I use the pre-loaded hash oil cartridges. I love them and you can get damn near any strain and no cleaning, it is to convenient.


got a pax cuz of you .:O) good looking out . super stealth


----------



## resinhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Green crack @ 41 days. Started flushing a few days ago  SO HAPPY to get a fire cut!

Crack n' Glue


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy Fire OGs starting week 3.







OGRE starting week 3.


----------



## kgp (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice score bro. That ogre is an old school cut. You don't hear about her much anymore.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> Nice score bro. That ogre is an old school cut. You don't hear about her much anymore.


Was super happy when the opportunity presented itself to pick up a cut.


----------



## kgp (Jan 5, 2016)

TK getting close.


----------



## kgp (Jan 5, 2016)

Cornbread Ricky photo 2006


----------



## kgp (Jan 5, 2016)

One more lower nug

tk just reaks of the darkest OG. This cut is my Grail. I took some down at 55 just to sample.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

shit looks great! hows she differ from the sfv?


----------



## kgp (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> shit looks great! hows she differ from the sfv?


She yields twice as much, very similar in smell but maybe a bit stronger with an added bit of perfume.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

kgp said:


> She yields twice as much, very similar in smell but maybe a bit stronger with an added bit of perfume.


sounds like the grail! very nice!


----------



## kgp (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> sounds like the grail! very nice!


She is for me. Thanks bro, it's been a long time coming.


----------



## skuba (Jan 6, 2016)

That ogre is some tasty stuff for sure. Man I wanna try that TK! I keep hearing about it


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

genuity's fireballz


----------



## kgp (Jan 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> genuity's fireballz
> View attachment 3584529


Looks like it would be great for concentrates


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

kgp said:


> Looks like it would be great for concentrates


that pic needs a disclaimer its for a seed run in my greenhouse on natural light...lol... looked top shelf a week ago but the sseds are white (lemon cookies pollen) so its still going . just got a camera and am stoked on the grapey fuel smells . cut a branch early and had some rosin last night from it and mang its some of the most grape ape x sourog i have ever had ... reminds me of fire og but a little bit more flavor in grape.
 fireballs better pic i think
lemon cookies (GSCXdubking)  pollen from a frosty male of this flavor hit the fireballs in hopes of some fireballs of my own ... thanks gen soooo frosty ...


----------



## gillman20 (Jan 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> that pic needs a disclaimer its for a seed run in my greenhouse on natural light...lol... looked top shelf a week ago but the sseds are white (lemon cookies pollen) so its still going . just got a camera and am stoked on the grapey fuel smells . cut a branch early and had some rosin last night from it and mang its some of the most grape ape x sourog i have ever had ... reminds me of fire og but a little bit more flavor in grape.
> View attachment 3584558 fireballs better pic i think
> lemon cookies (GSCXdubking) View attachment 3584557 pollen from a frosty male of this flavor hit the fireballs in hopes of some fireballs of my own ... thanks gen soooo frosty ...


Nice pics man. You got a pretty purp plant, a bit of nutrient burn on those tips but beauty just the same. Have you had much trouble seeding things you don't want seeded when you're messing around with pollen? It's easy peas to get that stuff everywhere. My neighbors were doing a messy outdoor from seed and messed up the whole neighborhood... Lol.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone have XP with *Pink Kush* or *Purple Candy*? They seem all the rage and are going for $$ @ the dispensary.. I have a line on some cuts but am a little hesitant to give up room.

Any XP please reply to this post. Thanks!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

gillman20 said:


> Nice pics man. You got a pretty purp plant, a bit of nutrient burn on those tips but beauty just the same. Have you had much trouble seeding things you don't want seeded when you're messing around with pollen? It's easy peas to get that stuff everywhere. My neighbors were doing a messy outdoor from seed and messed up the whole neighborhood... Lol.


thanks bud . yea the tips are burnt but i never fed them a thing just water ! the build a soil bagged stuff really pack a punch. might be too much neem seed meal for the cookies crosses. 
i have had great luck making tent like areas over a plant or few branches pollenation, then spraying everything else with water .. but this run was a open pollenation of : GG#4, ghost, sour amnisia haze , fireballs , and GSC dubking with a GSC X dubking male . then i brought in a cannatonic x dubking male and hit the franks gift cut that was in a tent flowering .for highcbd attempts at seeds. 
if i had a neighbor i suspected of blasting off males i would spray my plants with water each night and day like clock work so the pollen cant set in the ovule ...


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 13, 2016)

OGRE


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2016)

Cherry pie
 
1 hells og & 1 afghani joe


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I am in total agreement with you here, brotha! Not trying to diminish your opinion by any means, but check some of these numbers for comparison (selected these all from SC for sake of testing uniformity and b/c they do testing for HTCC and for this years Emerald) :
> 
> 4.757% Total Terpene Concentration
> 30.87% Total Active Cannabinoids
> ...


worth a look ... results from this years emerald cup


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2016)

Glue
 
Glue
 
Kool Aid
 
Kool Aid

East Coast Mr Nice


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2016)

Well the triangle kush came about even better than I expected. It's neck and neck with flavor on sfv. Very similar with a hint of perfume in the triangle. It reaks of classic og pinesol, gas, lemons, and skunk. It's more potent than the other cuts I have, and it yields 2x plus what the others yeild. It's my first time flowering her so expect better results. This is a top quality cut. Highly recommended.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

deathstar at bout 60ish days


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 15, 2016)

On the quest for that gsc!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone growing DHN or Midnight farms SHERBET?


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 16, 2016)

Please enough of the glue lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 16, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


> Please enough of the glue lol


Why?

It's been a staple in my garden for years now.

It's won multiple cannabis cups and is one of the most widely and freely shared cuts that I know of.

What's the problem?


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 16, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Why?
> 
> It's been a staple in my garden for years now.
> 
> ...


no problem, its just way over done. The strain is beyond whored out, there are so many pictures of it so many people growing & selling it, loses its appeal. There are over 10 growers in my area that run it in the same market pretty much. (Yes, I am kind of trolling)


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 16, 2016)

my point is, if for some reason in the future if you should see sales decline, it might be because folks(wholesale buyers) get tired of the glue or already have it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 16, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone growing DHN or Midnight farms SHERBET?


I've got a cut of Sherbet from DHN in veg right now. She's looking good so far.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2016)

kgp said:


> Looks like it would be great for concentrates


It sure was.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I've got a cut of Sherbet from DHN in veg right now. She's looking good so far.


Oh cool. Can't wait to see some pics.
Does she grow faster then gsc plat cut?


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Would like a cut of the original U.K Cheese or Heath robinsons V3 but i dont know if thats clone only


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 17, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Oh cool. Can't wait to see some pics.
> Does she grow faster then gsc plat cut?


Yes, Sherbet grows way faster than the Platinum Cookies did.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2016)

so i cut a few branches of that deathstar n left the tops chill in my dark hallway till today. she actually bulked a lil and reeks of gas n garlic.porn in a few...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2016)

anyone ran the sog super silver haze?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 18, 2016)

kgp said:


> Well the triangle kush came about even better than I expected. It's neck and neck with flavor on sfv. Very similar with a hint of perfume in the triangle. It reaks of classic og pinesol, gas, lemons, and skunk. It's more potent than the other cuts I have, and it yields 2x plus what the others yeild. It's my first time flowering her so expect better results. This is a top quality cut. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 3586791 View attachment 3586792


AWESOME bro...the perfume , does that come out in the smell or taste or both lol


----------



## kgp (Jan 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> AWESOME bro...the perfume , does that come out in the smell or taste or both lol


I get it from both taste and smell


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

sorry bout the cathair! garlic n gas....


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2016)

^^^^I'll take a lil cat hair with That! Proper GG420 ATB!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

SupaM said:


> ^^^^I'll take a lil cat hair with That! Proper GG420 ATB!


LOL good lookin out man! most cat hair comes off with trimming.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

abandon ship, I am allergic to cats!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> abandon ship, I am allergic to cats!


me too, deal with it! lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2016)

Gg4. Made 2 bx's from 2 killer dads. Locktite and lake of fire selected from 40 plants. Curious how the offspring will turn out.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3588915 View attachment 3588916 View attachment 3588917 View attachment 3588918
> Gg4. Made 2 bx's from 2 killer dads. Locktite and lake of fire selected from 40 plants. Curious how the offspring will turn out.


 Holy shit, uncle bob has some weed that will pull a bill cosby on you!


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2016)

Cherry pie......funk house
 
Getting better each run.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 22, 2016)

my fireballs coming down today  pretty happy with it for a winter seed run . should get some good seed stock and some great hash  reccomended great upbeat high with a grapey exhale and powerful terps up there in the head mon 


genuity said:


> Cherry pie......funk house
> View attachment 3591183
> Getting better each run.


'looks so good make a grown man cry , my sweet cherry pieeeeeee" lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2016)

Now that's nuts......wow....she really showing her full potential outdoors,can not wait to see her summer run...wow


----------



## Joedank (Jan 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Now that's nuts......wow....she really showing her full potential outdoors,can not wait to see her summer run...wow


my night temps are 70* and she is producing antrocynins like crazy ! got one crossed with lemon cookies coming up as we speak lavender stalk like the honeybee f2's ...plant pic is of her 5 days into flower ....


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Both, still on my list! Happy for a few crosses I was gifted though! Great shots ATB!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Kak


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hows your clone only cuts doing this season?? i got a hells og(i thought ) that eneded up being a sour d hope its done before it snows feet....
> my GG#4 is so fucking big it gives me a boner to look at her (dont tell wife ok?)
> i love clone only cutsView attachment 3522051View attachment 3522052 View attachment 3522053 i used to think cookies suck till i tried some forum cookies crosses .. i like cookies


hey joedank - 

Does that mean the hells OG thru dr.d81 is sour diesel?


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 27, 2016)

still have biker og beans to pop


----------



## Joedank (Jan 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> hey joedank -
> 
> Does that mean the hells OG thru dr.d81 is sour diesel?


nope . the cuts he got were from a mom kept at a diffrent spot .i would not give out outdoor cuts, unless i had to . too many bugs 
. the plant was so big with few 3 fingered leaves i should have known it was mislabled ....once it started flowering in like august iwas like that smells like a gym locker not berrys an og ...lol... guess the label got switched during clone sales ...lol...
the hells og he got is the first incarnation of it the blackberry x og .... big yeild nice funky smells . i think @genuity runs it still .too ...
clones easy no *mold* . i think karma works with another newer s1 cut .


----------



## D619 (Jan 27, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone growing DHN or Midnight farms SHERBET?


What's up everyone , happy new year. 
Sunset Sherbert. So far she's looking healthy, I will follow up in a couple of months on a smoke report. Cheers!


----------



## D619 (Jan 28, 2016)

The White , this cut is from DHN.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Joedank said:


> nope . the cuts he got were from a mom kept at a diffrent spot .i would not give out outdoor cuts, unless i had to . too many bugs
> . the plant was so big with few 3 fingered leaves i should have known it was mislabled ....once it started flowering in like august iwas like that smells like a gym locker not berrys an og ...lol... guess the label got switched during clone sales ...lol...
> the hells og he got is the first incarnation of it the blackberry x og .... big yeild nice funky smells . i think @genuity runs it still .too ...
> clones easy no *mold* . i think karma works with another newer s1 cut .





papapayne said:


> hey joedank -
> 
> Does that mean the hells OG thru dr.d81 is sour diesel?


Is your cut rooting this time?


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2016)

It looks like it so far  


Dr.D81 said:


> Is your cut rooting this time?


----------



## D619 (Jan 30, 2016)

GG#4 about halfway there..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 30, 2016)

Think I've found one in my Sugar Punch... it looks almost ready to chop at 28 days real frosty. Not huge yield but not bad... like yeah... 28 days. Not done yet but looks like it will be done at 35. Stretches a lot too despite this... has many many favorable qualities. Honestly I've been doing double takes at the dates I have written down but there are no mistakes here. Went in on January 1st. And it's not dialed.. got overfed slightly... which won't speed it up. Yeah. We have a mating partner for future hybrids. 

Oh, and as a pleasant bonus - the smoke is excellent. Actually it would be killed if it wasn't... I care about flowering times but not that much.

I had my other 7 week cut of SP... well I didn't personally, but a large outfit did (long shitty story) who I would rather never have had the cut @ 25.6%. I put this one in the same ballpark just based on effect - maybe slightly lower IDK my tolerance has shifted a bit since the last time I had my other SP a little while ago. Quite similar effects actually.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Is your cut rooting this time?


Why an Og be sour d?


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

LOFT said:


> Would like a cut of the original U.K Cheese or Heath robinsons V3 but i dont know if thats clone only


U.K. Old skl


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi ,
Anyone running clones from midnight farms in L.A. ?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone have the clone only candyland?


----------



## wifey48 (Jan 30, 2016)

="kgp, post: 10922949, member: 441670"]Chem d. Yes it's legit, see the tmv, that's how you can tell you have a real cut.
View attachment 3262235[/QUOTE]
What Is tmv


----------



## kgp (Jan 30, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> ="kgp, post: 10922949, member: 441670"]Chem d. Yes it's legit, see the tmv, that's how you can tell you have a real cut.
> View attachment 3262235


What Is tmv[/QUOTE]
It's not even tmv but it looks like it. The real Chem d always has that odd pattern. Tmv is tobacco mosaic virus. Some believe it can effect cannabis. I thought it was tmv but more educated people corrected me.


----------



## kgp (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's the forum cut. About 20 day's to go.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2016)

kgp said:


> Here's the forum cut. About 20 day's to go.
> 
> View attachment 3597369 View attachment 3597370


Looks like candyland.


----------



## wifey48 (Jan 30, 2016)

Where does tmv come from


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

kgp said:


> Here's the forum cut. About 20 day's to go.
> 
> View attachment 3597369 View attachment 3597370


i had to reaquire this cut and shes acting up on me big time! started to flower on me...shits looking nice!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

got some urkle and white to play with..


----------



## kgp (Jan 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i had to reaquire this cut and shes acting up on me big time! started to flower on me...shits looking nice!


What's she doing? I've noticed you go way low on the feed and she performs much better.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

when i got her i had no room so she was in the dark for a night, then a few days of irregular light hours, then been on 24hour light for bout 2 or 3 weeks, i hit her with a kelp/alalfa tea and she clawed up so maybe i should flush. but she started flowering which threw me off. and she hasnt grown an inch since i got her. im about to move her to a t5 on a timer 18/6 after i flush. think the lower light will help while she menstrates lol


----------



## Queece (Jan 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> deathstar at bout 60ish days


What if I told you that I have a Dumpster cut...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

how  is the dumpster?


----------



## Queece (Jan 30, 2016)

Eh, it's a lot of hype. Cure's really weird, it doesn't burn, it kind of melts. Like the glands are so big, you can see them boiling on the surface of the dried bud, which then saturates everything and it smolders more than burns. Really greasy rosin. Pretty standard OG/chem deal. Looks really pretty, but I've seen prettier. It's the Crippie, from what I've seen, it's just a florida OG that someone took up north. It's real though, but not worth any cloak-and-dagger shit that people have to go through to get it. Popped better looking beans to be honest, it was probably the shit 10 years ago when OG wasn't very common in Ohio, but it's pretty solid mid-shelf. I could recreate Dumpster by taking the first clone from literally any chem/OG cross.


----------



## Queece (Jan 30, 2016)

I just like having it, I live on the Michigan border now so I get Ohio bros to come up and lick my taint for a cut.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 30, 2016)

Queece said:


> I just like having it, I live on the Michigan border now so I get Ohio bros to come up and lick my taint for a cut.



Lol

This made me lol something fierce!

I used to live in Ohio when dumpster was going around. That and lemon G were favorites on our campus...

I'm not too far from Ohio border either, lets have a sesh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

Queece said:


> Eh, it's a lot of hype. Cure's really weird, it doesn't burn, it kind of melts. Like the glands are so big, you can see them boiling on the surface of the dried bud, which then saturates everything and it smolders more than burns. Really greasy rosin. Pretty standard OG/chem deal. Looks really pretty, but I've seen prettier. It's the Crippie, from what I've seen, it's just a florida OG that someone took up north. It's real though, but not worth any cloak-and-dagger shit that people have to go through to get it. Popped better looking beans to be honest, it was probably the shit 10 years ago when OG wasn't very common in Ohio, but it's pretty solid mid-shelf. I could recreate Dumpster by taking the first clone from literally any chem/OG cross.


yea noone ever talks about it. guess theres a reason it was aborted lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2016)

Gdp, day 28.Easy as fuck to grow, It practically grows itself .hella frost too, stinks like a grape jolly racher


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2016)

kgp said:


> Here's the forum cut. About 20 day's to go.
> 
> View attachment 3597369 View attachment 3597370


Fuego


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

kgp said:


> What Is tmv


It's not even tmv but it looks like it. The real Chem d always has that odd pattern. Tmv is tobacco mosaic virus. Some believe it can effect cannabis. I thought it was tmv but more educated people corrected me.[/QUOTE]
'Some believe it can affect cannabis' is a bit inaccurate... You never seen what TMV does? It is brutal. One fella I got to know on here had to turf two runs over two venues. A local cat here also lost several runs. Along with broad mites it is my most feared grow room ailment. Evil. It is pure evil. 
If you do not smoke and you dont let smokers around there is ZERO risk to your runs from TMV. If you do get it dont expect to beat it down. Really nasty shit.
After seeing what it does I am obsessive about washing my hands for just in case I touched a smoker's...
Tons of strains with variegated leaves that look kinda like a TMV infection. Tons.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

kgp said:


> What Is tmv


It's not even tmv but it looks like it. The real Chem d always has that odd pattern. Tmv is tobacco mosaic virus. Some believe it can effect cannabis. I thought it was tmv but more educated people corrected me.[/QUOTE]
The GOOD growers I know pride themselves on never having this variegated leaf expression off chems or chem crosses. It is how they know it is HEALTHY.

Guys like SHOE will tell you exactly how too. Lol.


----------



## kgp (Feb 1, 2016)

Well I must not be a GOOD grower but I've grown real Chem d. Ironically those that know how to really grow it never had it. From my experience Chem crosses don't show variegation. I seen it more in veg. Here's a pic of real Chem d grown by yours truly.


----------



## kgp (Feb 1, 2016)

Here are a couple pics of Chem d late flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2016)

just a birthmark. forget that asshole.....


----------



## kgp (Feb 1, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> just a birthmark. forget that asshole.....


You're right bro. Sometimes I wonder why I even bite. Lol and as a matter of fact I've seen nspecta post pics of his chem d with the same marking. Bragging about the look of authentic chem d. So nspecta must not know how to grow it either being he's had for decades.


----------



## D619 (Feb 2, 2016)

Enjoy ....


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a pretty flower pic, but soon she will be weighed down by flowers...

GG4 in a 2gal, a mother inherited from a friend. She's gonna have her own 5x5 and 1000w HPS in at least 20gal, scrogged. About a pound??!?


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 2, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> yea noone ever talks about it. guess theres a reason it was aborted lol[/QUOTE
> I dont know man me and dumpsterkush have the original lemon-g cut clone only and original dumpster cut clone only the original , we have had it for about 10 yrs now two of our favorites its a serious keeper dont talk much about it reason being when we run it every body and there moma wants it , we gonna throw a couple cuts soon its a delicacy, the real lemon g even on a clone you have to watch it its unstable dumpsterkush has been the only one that I know that knows how to stablelize it thats why not to much said trust me we in that area and got them from an old old grower might be gone now rip.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 2, 2016)

I dont know man me and dumsterkush has the original cut of the lemon g and the real dumpster have had about 10 years now cuts came from an old time grower, if you got the real dumpster it smells just like garbage seriously but. Got a sweet ass earthy ttaste and its done in eight wks,,,,, that lemon g clone only strain its a unstable plant even off the clones the trait sets up in the stems dumpsterkush has been the only one to stabalize it , its a strain really for personal use both yeilds are nice but its hard to stablize if you want a good yeild thats why you dont hear to much about it but you will soon dumpsterkush is who you want to talk to if you want a cut people here tends to be tight with the original cuts of them here its a rule hear for that original cut a lot of bs phenos out there you have to get the real


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2016)

if you check out any clone thread, lemon g and deathstar are in demand and talked about frequently. once in a great while u see someone ask for dumpster. im not saying its not good but of the ohio clonelys it seems dumpster is the least liked. iv never tried it so i cant judge. have u had the deathstar?


wifey48 said:


> I dont know man me and dumsterkush has the original cut of the lemon g and the real dumpster have had about 10 years now cuts came from an old time grower, if you got the real dumpster it smells just like garbage seriously but. Got a sweet ass earthy ttaste and its done in eight wks,,,,, that lemon g clone only strain its a unstable plant even off the clones the trait sets up in the stems dumpsterkush has been the only one to stabalize it , its a strain really for personal use both yeilds are nice but its hard to stablize if you want a good yeild thats why you dont hear to much about it but you will soon dumpsterkush is who you want to talk to if you want a cut people here tends to be tight with the original cuts of them here its a rule hear for that original cut a lot of bs phenos out there you have to get the real


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 2, 2016)

Deathstar always seemed pretty interesting. I've never heard of dumpster though so this is a cool convo to watch.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 2, 2016)

Deathstar is real good I dont grow it lol not my style, Dumoster is a clone only strain here been here for ages like I said these growers arent like your regular growers to get a real cut of even lemon g you have to be in that circle or be blessed with the cut if I can get a pic from dumpsterrkush I will show you a nice plant he right nowhave the cuts


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 2, 2016)

Cannalope do you like that strain


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy friday and new score ! Been light feeding. Thanks to a awesome buddy! Week 1 for this "Forum Cut"


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> I dont know man me and dumsterkush has the original cut of the lemon g and the real dumpster have had about 10 years now cuts came from an old time grower, if you got the real dumpster it smells just like garbage seriously but. Got a sweet ass earthy ttaste and its done in eight wks,,,,, that lemon g clone only strain its a unstable plant even off the clones the trait sets up in the stems dumpsterkush has been the only one to stabalize it , its a strain really for personal use both yeilds are nice but its hard to stablize if you want a good yeild thats why you dont hear to much about it but you will soon dumpsterkush is who you want to talk to if you want a cut people here tends to be tight with the original cuts of them here its a rule hear for that original cut a lot of bs phenos out there you have to get the real


I've had dumpster on a few occasions. It's good, but not great. Nothing I'd keep around for more than a run or two in my garden. I mean, it comes from Ohio man...how good can it really be?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've had dumpster on a few occasions. It's good, but not great. Nothing I'd keep around for more than a run or two in my garden. I mean, it comes from Ohio man...how good can it really be?


I feel the same about that strain. Is sells like fire in the dispensaries out here still for $2900 per on a fiver. It was always funny to me because what I got from it and the way that the smell of dumpster was explained to me was,

"It's like you threw every stinky weed your know into the same bucket., kind of like a dumpster of bud"

I could never place what it smelled or tasted like, nor did I ever get why some people like it so much. Don't get me wrong, very pretty chemy nugs, just not my style I guess. Didn't really blow my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 5, 2016)

You like that lemon gost: 12300857, member: 318598"]I feel the same about that strain. Is sells like fire in the dispensaries out here still for $2900 per on a fiver. It was always funny to me because what I got from it and the way that the smell of dumpster was explained to me was,

"It's like you threw every stinky weed your know into the same bucket., kind of like a dumpster of bud"

I could never place what it smelled or tasted like, nor did I ever get why some people like it so much. Don't get me wrong, very pretty chemy nugs, just not my style I guess. Didn't really blow my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
I feel ya I use I


----------



## kgp (Feb 5, 2016)

A couple pics of tk.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 5, 2016)

kgp said:


> A couple pics of tk.
> 
> View attachment 3601870 View attachment 3601871 View attachment 3601872



Was yours real slow to veg?

Like, A REALLY SLOW GROWER???

Both the TK and the Chrome Diesel seems to vegg sooooo slow.

Also, Sour Dubb in da house!!


----------



## kgp (Feb 5, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Was yours real slow to veg?
> 
> Like, A REALLY SLOW GROWER???
> 
> ...


Both seem to have tons of vigor. Let me know how he sour dub turns out. Nice score bro. Team seedpac.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 5, 2016)

kgp said:


> Both seem to have tons of vigor. Let me know how he sour dub turns out. Nice score bro. Team seedpac.


Just wanted to note that you have one of the highest viewed threads on this site , I haven't been hanging out in the clone only thread in a while but because of you I learned a lot. I appreciate it KGP!


----------



## kgp (Feb 6, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Just wanted to note that you have one of the highest viewed threads on this site , I haven't been hanging out in the clone only thread in a while but because of you I learned a lot. I appreciate it KGP!


Thanks for the words bro.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

I really did read all 270 pages lol


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I really did read all 270 pages lol


Me too, but I've been along for the ride so it's only been a page or two at a time lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

kgp said:


> Thanks for the words bro.


I'm just here for the pictures . Lol. Jk tons of good info. Btw I have that docs(og) sfv cross (I think I remember) currently making f1s with some double berry.




that male was a beast wanted to keep it around. Mom looks like this for the double berry.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm gonna have to go back & study your thread I just got something called el Diablo I'm in cen- cal gold country & I think this came from the Bay Area it is lanky& stinky( skunky) with the exception of lacking the 3 fingered leaves is very similar to my skywalker in structure I'll get a pic tomorrow this girl scream out for training


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna have to go back & study your thread I just got something called el Diablo I'm in cen- cal gold country & I think this came from the Bay Area it is lanky& stinky( skunky) with the exception of lacking the 3 fingered leaves is very similar to my skywalker in structure I'll get a pic tomorrow this girl scream out for training


 It is probably Diablo og/kush. There were a few places that sold clones of it in LA for a while. It's good, pretty similar to skywalker with kind of a spicy peppery smell. Here are some pics I posted of it earlier in this thread.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 7, 2016)

kgp said:


> You're right bro. Sometimes I wonder why I even bite. Lol and as a matter of fact I've seen nspecta post pics of his chem d with the same marking. Bragging about the look of authentic chem d. So nspecta must not know how to grow it either being he's had for decades.


Show me a pic of the Chem d trait....I think I know what you're talking about but not sure . All my Chem crosses have a funky leaf growth around the 2nd set of leaves then as they get older it seems to go away.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel the same about that strain. Is sells like fire in the dispensaries out here still for $2900 per on a fiver. It was always funny to me because what I got from it and the way that the smell of dumpster was explained to me was,
> 
> "It's like you threw every stinky weed your know into the same bucket., kind of like a dumpster of bud"
> 
> ...


Holy fukin balls is this the price of weed over there?! I am so moving to your hood and running to the reds. Gods. I will risk much for that kind of price paid wowowowow... i am blown away... USA here I come nofukingkidding see if any kind of sentence will scare me away after reading that...


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy fukin balls is this the price of weed over there?! I am so moving to your hood and running to the reds. Gods. I will risk much for that kind of price paid wowowowow... i am blown away... USA here I come nofukingkidding see if any kind of sentence will scare me away after reading that...


That's actually pretty high for a dispensary to pay a vendor three days. Prices are like:
$1200-1800 outdoor/greenhouse/wearhouse per lb

$2200-3800 for ins depending on bag appeal, potency, quantity and smell. 

The particular strain I was speaking of goes for around what I said around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's actually pretty high for a dispensary to pay a vendor three days. Prices are like:
> $1200-1800 outdoor/greenhouse/wearhouse per lb
> 
> $2200-3800 for ins depending on bag appeal, potency, quantity and smell.
> ...


Holy shit that is still like 4 times the best I can hope for on bulk...


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy shit that is still like 4 times the best I can hope for on bulk...


Where country are you in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah that's absolutely crazy that vendors buy 3k+ pounds still. I worked it out, the entire cost of my runs (2.5lbs per month, perpetually) is $38. Start to finish. I use 20 CXB3070s in a 4*8 with Jack's 3-2-1 and pure recycled coco (occasional humic/fulvic, some early silicate, molasses and mycos) and zero pest control. Why is anyone charging more than $2500 for a pound? That's pure greed, it does not cost that much to grow and if it does, you are a shitty gardener. Dickheads charging that much for a dried flower bud is just fucking over the community. The people that set those prices aren't the marginal producers, I'll tell you that much.

I think things are going to change dramatically with weed in a very long-term future. With rosin on the scene and vaporizing in general being more sociologically accepted every day, I can see a future where people have little arbor-press setups with PID controllers and just hot swap over to an e nail. That's what I do, I have some really weird gut problems and am massively underweight and actually use cannabis medically for that reason. I'll go through an ounce+ of flower personally a week, do you know what that would cost to someone in my predicament that doesn't grow? My medicine looks better than 99% of what I see on leafly or in magazines, I've never waxed people like that and I've never been broke (and I sleep with my doors unlocked). You don't need that much money if you know what you're doing. Love is a very serious thing, my friends.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah that's absolutely crazy that vendors buy 3k+ pounds still. I worked it out, the entire cost of my runs (2.5lbs per month, perpetually) is $38. Start to finish. I use 20 CXB3070s in a 4*8 with Jack's 3-2-1 and pure recycled coco (occasional humic/fulvic, some early silicate, molasses and mycos) and zero pest control. Why is anyone charging more than $2500 for a pound? That's pure greed, it does not cost that much to grow and if it does, you are a shitty gardener. Dickheads charging that much for a dried flower bud is just fucking over the community. The people that set those prices aren't the marginal producers, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> I think things are going to change dramatically with weed in a very long-term future. With rosin on the scene and vaporizing in general being more sociologically accepted every day, I can see a future where people have little arbor-press setups with PID controllers and just hot swap over to an e nail. That's what I do, I have some really weird gut problems and am massively underweight and actually use cannabis medically for that reason. I'll go through an ounce+ of flower personally a week, do you know what that would cost to someone in my predicament that doesn't grow? My medicine looks better than 99% of what I see on leafly or in magazines, I've never waxed people like that and I've never been broke (and I sleep with my doors unlocked). You don't need that much money if you know what you're doing. Love is a very serious thing, my friends.


You have a lot of good points but you should add in electricity and opportunity/time cost. Unless you are growing some straight leafless green you should get paid for your time trimming it. Just saying I don't think I should trim anything for free lol. Not my idea of fun....


----------



## cap master (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah that's absolutely crazy that vendors buy 3k+ pounds still. I worked it out, the entire cost of my runs (2.5lbs per month, perpetually) is $38. Start to finish. I use 20 CXB3070s in a 4*8 with Jack's 3-2-1 and pure recycled coco (occasional humic/fulvic, some early silicate, molasses and mycos) and zero pest control. Why is anyone charging more than $2500 for a pound? That's pure greed, it does not cost that much to grow and if it does, you are a shitty gardener. Dickheads charging that much for a dried flower bud is just fucking over the community. The people that set those prices aren't the marginal producers, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> I think things are going to change dramatically with weed in a very long-term future. With rosin on the scene and vaporizing in general being more sociologically accepted every day, I can see a future where people have little arbor-press setups with PID controllers and just hot swap over to an e nail. That's what I do, I have some really weird gut problems and am massively underweight and actually use cannabis medically for that reason. I'll go through an ounce+ of flower personally a week, do you know what that would cost to someone in my predicament that doesn't grow? My medicine looks better than 99% of what I see on leafly or in magazines, I've never waxed people like that and I've never been broke (and I sleep with my doors unlocked). You don't need that much money if you know what you're doing. Love is a very serious thing, my friends.


 at least someone has a sense of some old shool good shit I love this song


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> You have a lot of good points but you should add in electricity and opportunity/time cost. Unless you are growing some straight leafless green you should get paid for your time trimming it. Just saying I don't think I should trim anything for free lol. Not my idea of fun....


Dude grow stuff that's easy to trim and amazing, you know how long it takes to cut off one leaf? That is with electricity!!!!! 1000w tent, no a/c, 6in vortex outtake with passive intake, and a couple 8in fans moving air around. That's it. Seriously though, how long do you think this takes to trim? 4-5 seconds/ounce?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude grow stuff that's easy to trim and amazing, you know how long it takes to cut off one leaf? That is with electricity!!!!! 1000w tent, no a/c, 6in vortex outtake with passive intake, and a couple 8in fans moving air around. That's it. Seriously though, how long do you think this takes to trim? 4-5 seconds/ounce?


nice so you have that lb trimmed up and ready for the shelf in under 3 minutes. I like your style


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

And I like spending time with my plants, it isn't work to me, so I guess I choose not to monetize it like others do. I've worked for minimum wage all my life, I don't need to make 10k a month to live comfortably, I don't live in San Francisco, why would the San Francisco weed prices be the universal weed price? It's just foolish, I'll flip a fully for 1750.

Here's what that really buys you:
-no one will ever fuck me over
-everyone is highly-satisfied with that price
-I can insist on being paid in BTC and no one will give me shit at that price (more bitcoin users, the more valuable my bitcoin, knock-on)
-I have scary people that will have my back whenever I need them because I subscribe to investing money into the people that are making your money for you. It really pays to not fuck me over, which you shouldn't want to anyway, I'm bringing prices down.
-people respect me, it pays to be respected, trust me.
-I feel good about what I do, that matters.
-people love my medicine, and I love that they love it, so I keep learning to grow better and more efficiently, lowering my costs further.
-people trust me and my council for matters that far exceed cannabis related matters because I have an honest reputation and a clear conscience.

It's like paying union dues (which I am very familiar with). For what, like two hours of work a month, you get a lawyer on retainer, health insurance, bargaining rights, and contractual raises with seniority. That's your money working harder for you than what you could potentially do yourself, and money well spent in my mind. I try to operate like that, only the union dues are a bottomless slush-fund of really good karma and relationships.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

You want your weed dealers to act like coke dealers? Pay them like coke dealers ahahahaha


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Then, ho ho, here's another knock-on. I make people pay me in btc, so they usually buy more bitcoins than I require because they might have to do it a few days in advance and prices could fluctuate. Then they have extra btc left over, they usually only transact with btc when they're dealing with me. Not only is my money anonymous and secure, and my transaction digital and safe, but my customer now has residual money in a coinbase account that they have nothing to do with, other than reload and pay me again. I can then dead-drop with utter confidence, and everyone's safe, happy, well-paid, and I don't have to deal with some sketchy bank asking questions and talking to the IRS (the reason why I dropped out of the regular workforce, they kept auditing my minimum wage part-time returns, claiming that I owe them 40 grand somehow, I've put an injunction in but they kept taking my whole return every year and I was essentially working for 2 months a year as a slave). 

So here's how you get repeat customers: 1750 if you pay in btc, 2500 if they pay in cash, because you'll have to drive to fucking Ann Arbor to use a bitcoin atm with a 5000 limit on cash deposits a day and a 5% fee. No one wants to waste 750, it takes five minutes to sign up with coinbase, I've never had anyone pay in cash thankfully hahaha.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> And I like spending time with my plants, it isn't work to me, so I guess I choose not to monetize it like others do. I've worked for minimum wage all my life, I don't need to make 10k a month to live comfortably, I don't live in San Francisco, why would the San Francisco weed prices be the universal weed price? It's just foolish, I'll flip a fully for 1750.
> 
> Here's what that really buys you:
> -no one will ever fuck me over
> ...


That's gangsta.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 7, 2016)

I should charge him for me inspiring his new book.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry, I get long-winded. I just really haven't seen many people coming at the problem of high-prices with an logical argument against raking in gobs of money every month. You can't buy my kind of wealth, and I feel like btc are so underutilized by the growing community as a means to transact without blatantly unconstitutional laws impeaching on people's personal economic sovereignty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Sorry, I get long-winded. I just really haven't seen many people coming at the problem of high-prices with an logical argument against raking in gobs of money every month. You can't buy my kind of wealth, and I feel like btc are so underutilized by the growing community as a means to transact without blatantly unconstitutional laws impeaching on people's personal economic sovereignty.


tell us more about how israel is paying secret undercover jews to make posts about hillary.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

You seriously don't think she's doing that? Did you see what Ted Cruz just got busted for? That stuff really exists Buck, I've given you a myriad of sources proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that paid shills are on the internet, managing personas, you're just ignoring the facts. offtop. I'll pm you a bunch of primary sources if you really want me to, but a useful idiot cannot digest real information even when presented with such. You'll need a military boot smashing your teeth out before you realize you aren't very smart, as you've made apparent.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2016)

What the he'll is going on in here.....?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude grow stuff that's easy to trim and amazing, you know how long it takes to cut off one leaf? That is with electricity!!!!! 1000w tent, no a/c, 6in vortex outtake with passive intake, and a couple 8in fans moving air around. That's it. Seriously though, how long do you think this takes to trim? 4-5 seconds/ounce?





Queece said:


> Yeah that's absolutely crazy that vendors buy 3k+ pounds still. I worked it out, the entire cost of my runs (2.5lbs per month, perpetually) is $38. Start to finish. I use 20 CXB3070s in a 4*8 with Jack's 3-2-1 and pure recycled coco (occasional humic/fulvic, some early silicate, molasses and mycos) and zero pest control. Why is anyone charging more than $2500 for a pound? That's pure greed, it does not cost that much to grow and if it does, you are a shitty gardener. Dickheads charging that much for a dried flower bud is just fucking over the community. The people that set those prices aren't the marginal producers, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> I think things are going to change dramatically with weed in a very long-term future. With rosin on the scene and vaporizing in general being more sociologically accepted every day, I can see a future where people have little arbor-press setups with PID controllers and just hot swap over to an e nail. That's what I do, I have some really weird gut problems and am massively underweight and actually use cannabis medically for that reason. I'll go through an ounce+ of flower personally a week, do you know what that would cost to someone in my predicament that doesn't grow? My medicine looks better than 99% of what I see on leafly or in magazines, I've never waxed people like that and I've never been broke (and I sleep with my doors unlocked). You don't need that much money if you know what you're doing. Love is a very serious thing, my friends.



How are you pulling 2.5# per month perpetually out of 1000w and a 4x8 tent?

You're pulling 5# harvests out of that tent with 1kw?

Please explain, I'd sure like to know!

Thx!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Dude grow stuff that's easy to trim and amazing, you know how long it takes to cut off one leaf? That is with electricity!!!!! 1000w tent, no a/c, 6in vortex outtake with passive intake, and a couple 8in fans moving air around. That's it. Seriously though, how long do you think this takes to trim? 4-5 seconds/ounce?



You can trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds?? Is your name Edward Scissor Hands??


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> How are you pulling 2.5# per month perpetually out of 1000w and a 4x8 tent?
> 
> You're pulling 5# harvests out of that tent with 1kw?
> 
> ...


It's my light and my setup, I actually used to go to school for botany and molecular biology, and I have a background in engineering so I'm very conscientious of air-vectors and vapor pressure deficit. Medicropper has been talking about VPD lately, it's really the secret. You need 85+ degrees and HUMID. You think your shit is going to rot immediately, but it just keeps bulking. You need low temperatures to get bud-rot and pow-mil. Keep your temperatures above 75 at night, and spore will not germinate. Then keep constant steady airflow from the bottom up that will dry out fabric pots quickly. Only use salt-based nutes in coco, keep the coco wet, water every day, RO water, 750ppm from seedling to chop, no flush. Jack's professional with calcium nitrate and epsom salt. It is impossible to burn a plant, they will get massive, but you need the environment to let the plant do what it does. It's the cleanest nutrient available, zero units of heavy metals compared to organic nutrients that characteristically have trace arsenic, lead, and mercury. Pure scientific growing, utilizing one of the most powerful CXB3070 multispectrum grow lights on earth right now.

500w on one side with bare chips encapsulated in a tent absolutely coldblooded stomps a 1000w gavita directly over a plant. I learned a lot about growing from playing Diablo 2 and other RPGs, like the mentality of it. You get into late-game and meta-game RPGs, you start building characters around obscure shit that no one pays attention to. Like exploiting a bug by gearing your attack speed to 5000% with buffs, never useful to someone thinking strictly practically, but it's the only way to spec a character that can solo the whole game. You kind of get what I mean?


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds?? Is your name Edward Scissor Hands??


I am a legend, my scissors have 30% enhanced damage to plant monsters and I crit-stack.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Think about it this way: most engines are not designed like formula-1 engines, because they are not red-lining typically and don't drive on smooth, straight tarmac. This is a good thing.

What cannabis has, is a formula 1 engine, and most people are driving it like a Dodge Dart. You gotta put the engine on a track if you want it to open up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds?? Is your name Edward Scissor Hands??





Queece said:


> I am a legend, my scissors have 30% enhanced damage to plant monsters and I crit-stack.


lol.

queef.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> What the he'll is going on in here.....?


Right!

Got my HAOG and slymer about to get seeded with some feminized pollen


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds?? Is your name Edward Scissor Hands??


This is hilarious


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right!
> 
> Got my HAOG and slymer about to get seeded with some feminized pollen


Man, I cannot get a straight answer about this: Is the slymer that Chernobyl cut? I know Greenlife Seeds and Kasper have something called the Slimer-OG, which one is it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

What I have is slymer aka golden ticket pheno of Chernobyl.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Ahhhhh, okay, thought so. I'm jelly, have been jelly, can't get a cut, and a pheno hunt would be useless (that pheno is like 1/50 hence the "Golden Ticket"). You west coast guys are so lucky, I swear. The only solace I get is being able to grow in my basement without worrying about an earthquake swallowing my girls.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

1-10, ten being very strong, one being not very, how lime-y is it? Like blueberry but lime scented? Or like Strawberry Cough, that you could kind of detect strawberry if you really reach but smells more like a bunch of sweaty fruit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

i'm posting here in between plays as quarterback for he denver broncos in superbowl 50. i just trimmed three ounces since starting this post.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

If trimming an ounce in under a minute is difficult for you, you grow garbage. Buck can't grow flies on shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> If trimming an ounce in under a minute is difficult for you, you grow garbage.


you didn't say under a minute, you said 4-5 seconds.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> If trimming an ounce in under a minute is difficult for you, you grow garbage. Buck can't grow flies on shit.


Sireeusleee.. do you even grow?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> If trimming an ounce in under a minute is difficult for you, you grow garbage. Buck can't grow flies on shit.


selling full units for under 2k in mich might get you sniped by the comp down the block...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sireeusleee.. do you even grow?


of course he does. he pulls 5 pounds per light and trims it all in 400 seconds or less.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> If trimming an ounce in under a minute is difficult for you, you grow garbage. Buck can't grow flies on shit.


I've seen him shit on flies.. He trimmed 2 ounces before the files had a chance to react.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah, I do, get mad haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah, I do, get mad haha


It's easy to trim fast when you're trimming midgrade. Way less Fucks given.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah, I do, get mad haha


Let's see your plants guy.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 7, 2016)

i'm still down for a sesh though... i haven't smoked that dumpster in a while


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

fuck his plants, i wanna see his penis. it must be huge.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck his plants, i wanna see his penis. it must be huge.


It's not.. I was disappointed, he owns the only dick that makes buttholes tighter.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Let's see your plants guy.


Okay.

I'll legit post a picture of my dick with a timestamp too, it's fucking huge. Keep getting mad.

These pics are a couple weeks old, they've bulked a little since.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

OH OH OH OH OH OH OH Get off my jock, you guys are idiots.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not.. I was disappointed, he owns the only dick that makes buttholes tighter.


BURNED !! OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

This was just a pheno hunting run too, still pulled down 2lbs. I'm doing a grow journal for my Dr. Who? selected pheno, it's the most beautiful plant you'll ever see.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> BURNED !! OHHHHHHHHHHView attachment 3603555


EWWWWWWWWWWWW what is that?!?!?!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> It's my light and my setup, I actually used to go to school for botany and molecular biology, and I have a background in engineering so I'm very conscientious of air-vectors and vapor pressure deficit. Medicropper has been talking about VPD lately, it's really the secret. You need 85+ degrees and HUMID. You think your shit is going to rot immediately, but it just keeps bulking. You need low temperatures to get bud-rot and pow-mil. Keep your temperatures above 75 at night, and spore will not germinate. Then keep constant steady airflow from the bottom up that will dry out fabric pots quickly. Only use salt-based nutes in coco, keep the coco wet, water every day, RO water, 750ppm from seedling to chop, no flush. Jack's professional with calcium nitrate and epsom salt. It is impossible to burn a plant, they will get massive, but you need the environment to let the plant do what it does. It's the cleanest nutrient available, zero units of heavy metals compared to organic nutrients that characteristically have trace arsenic, lead, and mercury. Pure scientific growing, utilizing one of the most powerful CXB3070 multispectrum grow lights on earth right now.
> 
> 500w on one side with bare chips encapsulated in a tent absolutely coldblooded stomps a 1000w gavita directly over a plant. I learned a lot about growing from playing Diablo 2 and other RPGs, like the mentality of it. You get into late-game and meta-game RPGs, you start building characters around obscure shit that no one pays attention to. Like exploiting a bug by gearing your attack speed to 5000% with buffs, never useful to someone thinking strictly practically, but it's the only way to spec a character that can solo the whole game. You kind of get what I mean?



well, you've piqued me curiosity. i've recently been playing with vpd and the highest i braved the humidity was 70% with temps around 73-78. they seemed to drink a lot more and i did get some pretty explosive growth. 

have you got any pics or grow journals anywhere?

i saw you say you're near OH, I'm near A2.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> OH OH OH OH OH OH OH Get off my jock, you guys are idiots.


yea all those foxtails are worth about 1200$ a unit out here...


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> yea all those foxtails are worth about 1200$ a unit out here...


HAHAHAHAHA you ever see a properly grown GG4? You're an idiot.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> OH OH OH OH OH OH OH Get off my jock, you guys are idiots.


Those plants won't give you 2.5 lbs..and I told you it was midgrade. If they look like that on the plant how do you think it's going to look when you dry it all wrong?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> well, you've piqued me curiosity. i've recently been playing with vpd and the highest i braved the humidity was 70% with temps around 73-78. they seemed to drink a lot more and i did get some pretty explosive growth.
> 
> have you got any pics or grow journals anywhere?
> 
> i saw you say you're near OH, I'm near A2.


now this is whats up and why out here in the desert a greenhouse is where its at . 
the problem whit the huge flowers you get is in the drying . gotta keep a warm dry area ... i have had mold at that phase ... i feel the o2 in the air at 80% can cause lanky excessively "soft" growth .... lettuce grown under those conditions wilts nealry instantly and" normal" tempss...


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> HAHAHAHAHA you ever see a properly grown GG4? You're an idiot.


 take a look son.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> This was just a pheno hunting run too, still pulled down 2lbs. I'm doing a grow journal for my Dr. Who? selected pheno, it's the most beautiful plant you'll ever see.


No you didn't, Wet maybe.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THAT'S FUCKING BAMMER DUDE!!!!!

From the Man himself:


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THAT'S FUCKING BAMMER DUDE!!!!!
> 
> From the Man himself:


your glue looks like an s1.. I doubt you have the real cut..


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> No you didn't, Wet maybe.


I took two pants down earlier than the rest, all looks pretty good, no keeper phenos or anything but it'll make for some good rosin. Why is it so hard to believe that someone is actually successful? The salt in this thread, wherever UncleBuck shows up, he brings a truck-load of crybabies with him. I've been outlining how I do it, read my posts and stop conjecturing and making value judgments about my character. That will not help you grow better medicine. Stop acting like morons and take someone's advice that knows what he's doing or continue to grow B- nugs.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 7, 2016)

some of you guys are like a pack of wolves!!

i hope i don't ever do or post anything wrong on this site, lest i get attacked!

my goodness...


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> your glue looks like an s1.. I doubt you have the real cut..


From Darkheart, you're glue looks like ditch-weed.






Second nug, note the foxtails. You are objectively wrong.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> HAHAHAHAHA you ever see a properly grown GG4? You're an idiot.


no need for name calling brother . one love
dude your GG4 is kinda midgradeish for looks . Not to say its not FIRE in a joint with 27-30%thca it can be a headpunch . my man @kgp who grows for the love has some on point GG4 pics . mine kinda suck an are from a winter greenhouse seed run . but . here is a lower of ghost og and a good example of the temps and humidity being low causeing lignified growth and compact flowerrs . the folks i vend to enjoy those the most they say . my sealed rooms with large co2 and all the whistels gave me cannabis that got me the same price as i get for my greenhouse grown out here....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

5 pounds?

LOL


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWW what is that?!?!?!


seeds day 80 or so pollenation was on day 45 fireballs momma needed about 52 days to gestate a seed from pollen...


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> I took two pants down earlier than the rest, all looks pretty good, no keeper phenos or anything but it'll make for some good rosin. Why is it so hard to believe that someone is actually successful? The salt in this thread, wherever UncleBuck shows up, he brings a truck-load of crybabies with him. I've been outlining how I do it, read my posts and stop conjecturing and making value judgments about my character. That will not help you grow better medicine. Stop acting like morons and take someone's advice that knows what he's doing or continue to grow B- nugs.


Why do you keep bringing up someone else's work . I'm talking about your nugs, the ugly ones in the tent. They foxtailed way to hard. When it drys it's going to suck.. gg#4IS FROSTY AS HELL.. The nugs in your tent hardly have any frost on the leaves.. something isn't right about that gg#4 maybe a dud? And gg#4 is clone only I don't know why you're talking about phenos..


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

That's half of my space, 2lbs, with one missing plant in the picture. Pheno hunting run, like I said. You're an idiot Buck, keep crying.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> That's half of my space, 2lbs, with one missing plant in the picture. Pheno hunting run, like I said. You're an idiot Buck, keep crying.


You can add 2 more plants that shit ain't 2 lbs..


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

It isn't GG4, it's Dr. Who?. The dudes at HGNW said it's better than the cut they breed with. You guys don't know anything about cannabis and are not successful because you don't listen to people who know what they're doing. Some plants foxtail, and look at the resin rails and tell me that's mid-shelf. Please, someone post something that actually looks decent and not like it was grown in a closet after a five month low-stress training.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 7, 2016)

38 bucks goes a long way, do you also get as high as 38% THC?


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

No? Sorry you guys buy bottles of watered down nutrients because fake amazon reviews say that they work. They have cool cartoons on the front, so you know they must work!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> It isn't GG4, it's Dr. Who?. The dudes at HGNW said it's better than the cut they breed with. You guys don't know anything about cannabis and are not successful because you don't listen to people who know what they're doing. Some plants foxtail, and look at the resin rails and tell me that's mid-shelf. Please, someone post something that actually looks decent and not like it was grown in a closet after a five month low-stress training.


Do i have to grow in a tent to be successful? I'd have to grow weed with way less tricomes to be on your level. I'm not sure I'm capable of doing that.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Keep feeding your plants 1.5 EC too, that's how you get HUGE NUGS. If you didn't know, your nugs are directly proportional to the amount of money you spent on the bottle.


----------



## Hydro0311 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.



I know this is a super late response haha. Do you happen to know a good place to get a clone of Golden Goat nowadays in Northern Colorado?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Keep feeding your plants 1.5 EC too, that's how you get HUGE NUGS. If you didn't know, your nugs are directly proportional to the amount of money you spent on the bottle.


This grow cost me $20 for 3 plants. I use bottled nutes.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 7, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> some of you guys are like a pack of wolves!
> 
> i hope i don't ever do or post anything wrong on this site, lest i get attacked!
> 
> my goodness...


wait till u get involved in a bad deal. for cuts. for $. for nugz. who knows?

& then the savages team up with mods.
change ur posts, create posts , & make up all kinds of lies.

AND then attack u.

bro, ur way behind on the level of hatred.

of course, after all that, they ban you.

stop growing flame though?
nvr...


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Do i have to grow in a tent to be successful?


If you want the most efficient, yes, but only with CXB or COB leds with no optics on them. Tents are horrible for HID, radiant heat is enough to stress the plants. Like I said, go make a professional build on an RPG. From what someone would conventionally play the game with couldn't be further than a power-spec build. All or nothing, balls out photon cannons all over the tent, as close as they can be, with fully opened stomata from my utilization of red-corrected 4-step phosphorus conversion white LEDs, and then super efficient zero phosphor cobs blasting high-energy blue photons into the open stoma. It's all science, and repeatable. I'll help anyone trying to set something like my tent up, it really pays off over open floor plans.

You're trying to break the game and make the highest dps character possible, so you power-stack synergies.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> This grow cost me $20 for 3 plants. I use bottled nutes. View attachment 3603598 View attachment 3603599


And that is why your grow looks horrible.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> And that is why your grow looks horrible.


Says the guy who posted pics of plants with p&k defiency.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

What in the hell is that? Walmart sun screens stapled to the walls of an old shower? Fucking hell man, those plants are way too close together, you're not getting penetration, and your leaves are margin-curling from either heat or nutes. Nice tip burn.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Look at all the leaf problems. Burned, deficient, heat stress, all kinds of problems.

Genetics look good. Good structure good bud to leaf.

You suck.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> What in the hell is that? Walmart sun screens stapled to the walls of an old shower? Fucking hell man, those plants are way too close together, you're not getting penetration, and your leaves are margin-curling from either heat or nutes. Nice tip burn.


Reflectix. Dumb ass.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

That's a joke, my plants don't have a pk deficiency, and like I said, it was a pheno run. The one you're looking is a Dr. Who? with hemp-vigor, it was tearing itself apart by week 7. I didn't keep that cut. That's how this whole thing works, I don't just buy clones from a store and expect to grow like an LP with a bunch of shit I bought on amazon. Come on man, you've got no circulation in that hell-hole you call a grow. Don't be a dummy, my shit looks twice as frosty and is properly autumned off. I've been doing this for years guys, I went to college for it, I'm not some new-jack trying to beat his chest. I can help you grow like me if you listen to what I say.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> What in the hell is that? Walmart sun screens stapled to the walls of an old shower? Fucking hell man, those plants are way too close together, you're not getting penetration, and your leaves are margin-curling from either heat or nutes. Nice tip burn.


Talk shit when I pull a pound out of a 2'x4' area.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 5 pounds?
> 
> LOL


No not 5 pounds, you could do a strong 1 though. You got leaves on the floor though. IMO its best to stay really clean. Nice grow though.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> No not 5 pounds, you could do a strong 1 though. You got leaves on the floor though. IMO its best to stay really clean. Nice grow though.


you ever know your my hero ? 
see anything new worht smoking lately?? hearing great things about that strawberry banna from DNA/crcokett frams


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 7, 2016)

these sites suck.
im over it.

thank god for a few good people on here !
3% of you are fine by me. 

the rest to the shitter.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> That's a joke, my plants don't have a pk deficiency, and like I said, it was a pheno run. The one you're looking is a Dr. Who? with hemp-vigor, it was tearing itself apart by week 7. I didn't keep that cut. That's how this whole thing works, I don't just buy clones from a store and expect to grow like an LP with a bunch of shit I bought on amazon. Come on man, you've got no circulation in that hell-hole you call a grow. Don't be a dummy, my shit looks twice as frosty and is properly autumned off. I've been doing this for years guys, I went to college for it, I'm not some new-jack trying to beat his chest. I can help you grow like me if you listen to what I say.


Dude every serriation has a yellow tip on that plant. There is some curled under dead leaf. The sugar leaf coming out the top are burned and yellow. 

You have a ton of leaf problems. Leaf gather energy for buds. You don't have any healthy leaf on that plants. And you show heat stress. Leaf taco. 

I grow green healthy plants. No lanky burned up bitches.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 7, 2016)

bless to my boy for gg#4.
bless to my other boy for sfv og & that plushberry cut.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 7, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Dude every serriation has a yellow tip on that plant. There is some curled under dead leaf. The sugar leaf coming out the top are burned and yellow.
> 
> You have a ton of leaf problems. Leaf gather energy for buds. You don't have any healthy leaf on that plants. And you show heat stress. Leaf taco.
> 
> I grow green healthy plants. No lanky burned up bitches.


it those stupid LEDz he uses. though i like his plant personally. beefy. 

dressed in my leather chaps, i like beef. 
ur plants look great. its about the flower. at the end of the cycle.

& id never flower a plant w/o HIDz.
why would i grow like u when i like my way? love to hear about ur methods.

plenty of smart dudes on these threads.
you can learn from everybody.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> No not 5 pounds, you could do a strong 1 though. You got leaves on the floor though. IMO its best to stay really clean. Nice grow though.


It's missing one plant, and I said that was 2lbs, it's a pheno run. I'm doing it for you fucking guys, I have a bunch of cuts that I'm waiting to donate to a bank so that you guys don't have to take my word for it. I've got an electric watermelon cookies, my Dr. Who?, Lambda Berry (super dank blueberry afghan), and I've got a Blue Moonshine run working right now. It isn't really about growing huge gardens, it just so happens that I do.

Yeah, leaf burn, okay, here's Dr. Who? from the guys that made it, and then mine next to it. Please, you've got to be kidding me. You obviously can't recognize a healthy plant in late flower, I'm sure your bathtub garden's really producing quality.

http://homegrownnaturalwonders.com/strain-guide/doctor-who


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> you ever know your my hero ?
> see anything new worht smoking lately?? hearing great things about that strawberry banna from DNA/crcokett frams


I really want to know how that Dead head og is. Got 2 in flower now. Other then that ill smoke that out door Sour that swept norther california this past year. Also looking for a higher yielding og/cross thats dank as fuck.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Picked up a banana larry og cut


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> it those stupid LEDz he uses. thoug i like his plant personally.
> they look great. its about the flower. at the end of the cycle.
> 
> & id never flower a plant w/o HIDz.
> ...


Yeah I always make a point to not talk shit about HID, a lot a LED guys do, but it doesn't make any sense. HPS is really good, if you can manage the heat. COBs are expensive, and I'll be real, will replace HID soon enough, but they have their weaknesses. If you don't want to spend a bunch of money like I did, you are perfectly capable of growing top-shelf nugs with a thowie, it's just a little harder. I got what I payed for, what can I say?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> It's missing one plant, and I said that was 2lbs, it's a pheno run. I'm doing it for you fucking guys, I have a bunch of cuts that I'm waiting to donate to a bank so that you guys don't have to take my word for it. I've got an electric watermelon cookies, my Dr. Who?, Lambda Berry (super dank blueberry afghan), and I've got a Blue Moonshine run working right now. It isn't really about growing huge gardens, it just so happens that I do.
> 
> Yeah, leaf burn, okay, here's Dr. Who? from the guys that made it, and then mine next to it. Please, you've got to be kidding me. You obviously can't recognize a healthy plant in late flower, I'm sure your bathtub garden's really producing quality.
> 
> http://homegrownnaturalwonders.com/strain-guide/doctor-who


Oh Bro i think your gardens awesome!!!!! I never had any bad words about it. Looks like hard work paying off. And i don't grow in a bath tub bro. Not sure why you'd say that to me. Honestly i didn't know it was yours i thought it was dudes, but now i get whats going on.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh my bad mongo, I thought you were that Hondagrow dick who literally grows in a bathtub wrapped in Mylar. Thanks brotha, I bust major ass, I had to quit my job to grow full time and i think it's really paying off. I try to read at least one textbook a month on professional horticulture (amazon used books is amazing). And everything I learn, I try to apply using the best of what's available. I'm making a new fiber-optic light for vertical grows, I'm reading a bunch of optical science books now and talking to some people at Greybar about piping COB output around a vertical post. Should look really cool, like some kind of Dr. Octopus creation.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

I really didn't think it would work until I found out that those CNC lasers are fiber-driven. I guess you can use fiber like a lens too, like exclusionary doping that would absorb unwanted spectra as heat. Really good stuff, it's just finding erbium doped glass fiber cables in a thick enough gauge to effectively use in a photon-pump setup with a giant COB led. I told the dude at Greybar I work for the commercial space industry, so he said he'd bust ass and look around to see what they're thickest commercial lines are. Then I need to make a resonance chamber, and maybe use a lens to focus the light into the fiber. All my diagrams so far look like a Sentinel from the Matrix, this thing is going to be absolutely insane. I'll post the build video on RIU once I get a prototype confirmed working.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2016)

@Queece I'm in Michigan too. You, me, and Senile Fungus are getting together for a smoke session. We'll report our thoughts back here.

Oh, and bring your scissors too. I've got a unit I need trimmed up. You can bang that shit out while Senile and I smoke a bowl of your finest. I can't even trim my pubes in 4-5 seconds.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> Oh my bad mongo, I thought you were that Hondagrow dick who literally grows in a bathtub wrapped in Mylar. Thanks brotha, I bust major ass, I had to quit my job to grow full time and i think it's really paying off. I try to read at least one textbook a month on professional horticulture (amazon used books is amazing). And everything I learn, I try to apply using the best of what's available. I'm making a new fiber-optic light for vertical grows, I'm reading a bunch of optical science books now and talking to some people at Greybar about piping COB output around a vertical post. Should look really cool, like some kind of Dr. Octopus creation.


Why do you think its a bathtub?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> I really didn't think it would work until I found out that those CNC lasers are fiber-driven. I guess you can use fiber like a lens too, like exclusionary doping that would absorb unwanted spectra as heat. Really good stuff, it's just finding erbium doped glass fiber cables in a thick enough gauge to effectively use in a photon-pump setup with a giant COB led. I told the dude at Greybar I work for the commercial space industry, so he said he'd bust ass and look around to see what they're thickest commercial lines are. Then I need to make a resonance chamber, and maybe use a lens to focus the light into the fiber. All my diagrams so far look like a Sentinel from the Matrix, this thing is going to be absolutely insane. I'll post the build video on RIU once I get a prototype confirmed working.


do you have any pictures of dried buds?.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Don't post pictures of medicroppers. I'd like to see your stuff.


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> @Queece I'm in Michigan too. You, me, and Senile Fungus are getting together for a smoke session. We'll report our thoughts back here.
> 
> Oh, and bring your scissors too. I've got a unit I need trimmed up. You can bang that shit out while Senile and I smoke a bowl of your finest. I can't even trim my pubes in 4-5 seconds.


You're going to be really bummed when I actually turn out an zone in under 10 seconds. If you saw what one bounce looked like, you'd understand. There are like two sugar leaves on a giant cola, I lop those off, and hang it up. I make concentrates for myself, so I don't care about duck feet. I might do a once over for vendible stuff, but I usually don't give a shit because I don't charge people much and if they want it pretty, they can go fuck themselves for 1750.

It really depends on what I'm trimming though, I have block-head structure afghans that take forever because there are huge colas with tiny leaves that are just big enough to piss me off all over them. The Dr. Who?, you pretty much just snap off the big stuff, and it's 99% trimmed. Then there's the little super-fire thumbnail buds, I don't even trim these, I just smoke those sticky fingers. My famous 47-day electric watermelon cookies everyone.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Where is a reference shot for size? those buds are tiny.

Why do you think I grow in a bathtub?


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

It's a durban mutation, it's what gives GSC that thumbnail structure. They're pretty small, but absolute fire, here's some dry. Assuming you're talking about the watermelon cookies?


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

Here's a who bud with size reference. I wouldn't call them donkey-dicks, but they're a pretty good size, at least a half on the first three nodes. I just like the shape, the foxtails are cool, and I guess Dr. Who is high in CBD which a lot of CBD strains have that foxtail look to em. Kind of looks like Ol' Dirty.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Anything cookies lacks yield. But is fire.


----------



## breakdancer0003 (Feb 7, 2016)

Michigan here 

The far left is my favorite clone only strain from Ohio Lemon G if you haven't had it I highly  recommend it


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

breakdancer0003 said:


> Michigan here
> 
> The far left is my favorite clone only strain from Ohio Lemon G if you haven't had it I highly  recommend it


Hahaha, I used to go to Akron U and I had some dude sell me a tshirt with the mike's hard logo on it, but it said "Mike's Super Lemon G" on it. He had another one with the PBR logo that said Dank Blueberries in cursive.


----------



## breakdancer0003 (Feb 7, 2016)

Queece said:


> "Mike's Super Lemon G"


well now i need one of those


----------



## Queece (Feb 7, 2016)

I think the dude that makes them lives in Kent, you could probably ask around.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2016)

Queece said:


> You're going to be really bummed when I actually turn out an zone in under 10 seconds. If you saw what one bounce looked like, you'd understand. There are like two sugar leaves on a giant cola, I lop those off, and hang it up. I make concentrates for myself, so I don't care about duck feet. I might do a once over for vendible stuff, but I usually don't give a shit because I don't charge people much and if they want it pretty, they can go fuck themselves for 1750.
> 
> It really depends on what I'm trimming though, I have block-head structure afghans that take forever because there are huge colas with tiny leaves that are just big enough to piss me off all over them. The Dr. Who?, you pretty much just snap off the big stuff, and it's 99% trimmed. Then there's the little super-fire thumbnail buds, I don't even trim these, I just smoke those sticky fingers. My famous 47-day electric watermelon cookies everyone.




let me pick one up for 1750 lol

i'll be your next best customer if its true, shit i'll trim it myself lol


but seriously, lets have a sesh for MI peeps. long over due IMO

i'm planning on going to hash bash if anyone's interested

i'll be up in Lansing next weekend checking out the dispensary scene that ways...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 8, 2016)

Added GG4 and GSC to my garden a couple months ago, first time running both of these!


----------



## Queece (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> let me pick one up for 1750 lol
> 
> i'll be your next best customer if its true, shit i'll trim it myself lol
> 
> ...


That'd be dope man, I'm always super busy but I'm sure we'll be at some event in Ann Arbor soon. I'll wear a nametag or something lame hehe.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 8, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> This grow cost me $20 for 3 plants. I use bottled nutes. View attachment 3603598 View attachment 3603599


Did you use the one with pictures from amazon? This guy is a prophet or something, 3-4 seconds to trim an oz, 38 bucks to grow a couple lbs and he even knows where we shop guys!

Holy shit he might be the DEA


----------



## Joedank (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> let me pick one up for 1750 lol
> 
> i'll be your next best customer if its true, shit i'll trim it myself lol
> 
> ...


be out to see you all in mich for a week in june . will be bringing tons of seeds to trade .


----------



## Joedank (Feb 8, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I really want to know how that Dead head og is. Got 2 in flower now. Other then that ill smoke that out door Sour that swept norther california this past year. Also looking for a higher yielding og/cross thats dank as fuck.


archive faceoff looks promiseing ... love me some outdoor sour (greenhouse usally )


----------



## breakdancer0003 (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> but seriously, lets have a sesh for MI peeps. long over due IMO


I'm down let me know when / where any of you guys disc golf ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Picked up a banana larry og cut


you always growing some nice nugz sir. and your snark is excellent too.

@Joedank that face off is promising. nugz very tasty, very strong , and very og. 2 zips from a 3gal. only thing is the trim. PIA. & i got 15+ seeds left & the one i found is straight fuego mi amigo. stoked to say the least. 

im seriously considering grabbing a pack of his hazmat og & 2 pack of that chem bx3 from isp.

evry time i say done buying seeds... they pull me back !


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2016)

breakdancer0003 said:


> I'm down let me know when / where any of you guys disc golf ?



I live two miles from Kensington Park


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I live two miles from Kensington Park


Sheeet. My In Laws live on Pleasant Valley. I'll holler at you next time we're out there...!


----------



## breakdancer0003 (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I live two miles from Kensington Park


Hell yeah I play hudson / bandee for glow / the gulch all the time, I could use some Kensington rounds.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sheeet. My In Laws live on Pleasant Valley. I'll holler at you next time we're out there...!


You should! I'm always around on the farm...




breakdancer0003 said:


> Hell yeah I play hudson / bandee for glow / the gulch all the time, I could use some Kensington rounds.



This past year they had a pro disc golf competition at Kensington. They turned the toboggan run into a bad ass course, real long drives up and down the sledding hills. 

Disc golf sounds good, we should kick it when the weather turns.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> You should! I'm always around on the farm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I want to come smoke down too


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck I want to come smoke down too



There is room for you in the rotation 


Shit, around hash bash if you're driving near Ann Arbor you'll likely get a contact high!


You know when/if I'm ever out your way I'll hit you up, I'd expect the same from you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> There is room for you in the rotation
> 
> 
> Shit, around hash bash if you're driving near Ann Arbor you'll likely get a contact high!
> ...


Yea my boy moved out there so I am sure I will make it by some time this year. CO is first though


----------



## D619 (Feb 8, 2016)

Queece said:


> If trimming an ounce in under a minute is difficult for you, you grow garbage. Buck can't grow flies on shit.


Wow you can trim a unit in under 16 minutes, that close to 4 units per hour. I pay $250 for every unit that is trimmed, if you Started up your own trimming service you would average close $1,000 per hour. 8 hour shift , 8k per day work 5 days s week , pull in $40k a week X 52 weeks thats over 2 million a year. fly to Colorado , let the big indoor commercial growers know that you can trim a unit / lb ever 16 minutes work a year or 2 and then retire..


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Did you use the one with pictures from amazon? This guy is a prophet or something, 3-4 seconds to trim an oz, 38 bucks to grow a couple lbs and he even knows where we shop guys!
> 
> Holy shit he might be the DEA


No, I used gh. But advanced nutrients are good. 

Any nutrients work for cannabis. You have to know what cannabis wants. 

My plants stay lush and green all the way to harvest. I don't lose one leaf.

I believe he grows 2lb for $38. His plants lack p&k. I only is so cheap because he starves his plants.

He used the metaphor cannabis is like an f1 car. And he is completely correct. A lot of people can't drive f1 cars. And if your cocky and jump behind the wheel you will crash and burn.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 8, 2016)

Hydro0311 said:


> I know this is a super late response haha. Do you happen to know a good place to get a clone of Golden Goat nowadays in Northern Colorado?


the clone store or lacontes clone bar


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

Queece said:


> Here's a who bud with size reference. I wouldn't call them donkey-dicks, but they're a pretty good size, at least a half on the first three nodes. I just like the shape, the foxtails are cool, and I guess Dr. Who is high in CBD which a lot of CBD strains have that foxtail look to em. Kind of looks like Ol' Dirty.


love obd. i was on a date the other evening taking about him. i swear the chick thought i was saying im an old dirty bastard that likes it raw. 


hondagrower420 said:


> Anything cookies lacks yield. But is fire.


not always true. im a slut for a good bx. gs nookies. oh & chucks from my boyz. love a good chuck.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> love obd. i was on a date the other evening taking about him. i swear the chick thought i was saying im an old dirty bastard that likes it raw.
> 
> not always true. im a slut for a good bx. gs nookies. oh & chucks from my boyz. love a good chuck.
> View attachment 3603977



That's a nice cookies. The structure is more what I don't like. 

Once I get going again I'm going to have a area for running out seeds.

I had a liberty haze mother that was just perfect. 56 day flower, big yields and high quality.

She was my benchmark and most strains just fell by the wayside.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

So that's a bx cookies? Do you know exactly how it was created?

Was it selfed and then bx'ed or is that from a seed run and then bx'ed?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

@Queece

Here's my "bathtub" grow. All burned up and to close and whatnot.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

tahoe og. 

gsc x nookies (gsc x tahoe)

im not sure where the male comes from... id guess cali connex.
farmhouse genetics dude is connected to OJD & connoisseur genetics. 

the beans are regs. very stable too.


----------



## Queece (Feb 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> love obd. i was on a date the other evening taking about him. i swear the chick thought i was saying im an old dirty bastard that likes it raw.
> 
> not always true. im a slut for a good bx. gs nookies. oh & chucks from my boyz. love a good chuck.
> View attachment 3603977


Now those are some good looking cookies! Probably the biggest nugs I've ever seen so far as cookies, props man. Lucky for me, my watermelon cookies are only a ~48 day cut, so let em be small, I'll run twice as many.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3604003 View attachment 3604004 @Queece
> 
> Here's my "bathtub" grow. All burned up and to close and whatnot.


looks delicious.
did you say liberty haze? barneys?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

A lot of people r


mucha_mota said:


> looks delicious.
> did you say liberty haze? barneys?


That's not the liberty haze. That's a closet auto grow for the forum. I only post grows when asked. Or expiermenting. 

Funny story, I was raided and this was at my girls place. Along with the 600. I lost basically everything. I'm on the bounce back.


----------



## D619 (Feb 8, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3604003 View attachment 3604004 @Queece
> 
> Here's my "bathtub" grow. All burned up and to close and whatnot.


Damn!! Impressive !!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

D619 said:


> Damn!! Impressive !!


Thank you. It's very basic. Was a throw away crop. Turned out good.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

how im doing you next time. rooted & i let it get bound in its travel container. alfalfa & worm poop tea kills it with the cuts. they blow up quick. so its not a fragile cut. nope that's a plant in a bottle. make up some wads of paper towel to fill the void & keep any coco in its place. 1 to 3 strains no more. makes travel light & easy & cheap. pink lemonaide on the fly to a friend.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2016)

nice and creative. rootless is the way to go tho imo. you need to check out the homemade shipper. invert 2 solos. insert a cardboard or neoprene divider to hold dirt and cut in place. duct tape nice n good. beats the 12 bux they are charging for the same thing.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> nice and creative. rootless is the way to go tho imo. you need to check out the homemade shipper. invert 2 solos. insert a cardboard or neoprene divider to hold dirt and cut in place. duct tape nice n good. beats the 12 bux they are charging for the same thing.


i know a guy done that all over the world ...lol


----------



## Joedank (Feb 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> the clone store or lacontes clone bar


i fucking love colorado . that used to be such a tighly held cut .


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

Any body got hands on with the grape ape from norcal?

Have a chance to get a few.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> nice and creative. rootless is the way to go tho imo. you need to check out the homemade shipper. invert 2 solos. insert a cardboard or neoprene divider to hold dirt and cut in place. duct tape nice n good. beats the 12 bux they are charging for the same thing.


i like straight cuts too. im sending sure shot next time. & testing it with another buddy this time. the rest of this package actually is all unrooted. 8 strains total. favors. i do them ! cold & the aero cloner killed the last batch to my boy so i wanna send my 3 best like this. no doubtski style. with nugz of each of course cause a true pro ran the shit he gives out. i saw that contraption for $12 w/ the led. neat idea. ur way is cheap & easy too. u gonna practice to me w. that deathstar cut. lol ! no no joking cause im only pitching & not catching. im liking my garden size. gonna ditch another strain or two. im excited to drop subby's cut of dairy queen into flower. all thanks to a friend. love those cuts.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 8, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Any body got hands on with the grape ape from norcal?
> 
> Have a chance to get a few.


I currently have that girl in my stable. She's a great representation of what a "purple" plant should be.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a few grape apes rooting now myself


----------



## personal lux (Feb 8, 2016)

Sour OG clone only out of TC, michigan is to die for.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I currently have that girl in my stable. She's a great representation of what a "purple" plant should be.


His bugs don't purple out. I'm in the south east but this is indoor. I got 2 cuts and a little bud to sample. 

It smells like grape juice. 

Is there a green phenomenon cut? His grows are on the hot side with co2.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 9, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> His bugs don't purple out. I'm in the south east but this is indoor. I got 2 cuts and a little bud to sample.
> 
> It smells like grape juice.
> 
> Is there a green phenomenon cut? His grows are on the hot side with co2.


It is most likely the heat preventing it from purpling up, in 70-80 range it seemed to purple up fine for me.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 9, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> It is most likely the heat preventing it from purpling up, in 70-80 range it seemed to purple up fine for me.


My experience exactly.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2016)

Zkittles is some damn fine smoke. ..coats the palate, with this melted Starburst chemical spray....de-fucking-lish


----------



## Joedank (Feb 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> Zkittles is some damn fine smoke. ..coats the palate, with this melted Starburst chemical spray....de-fucking-lish


third gen farms?? sounds super tastey ... tried an "adoni kush" ??kinda ballsy calling it one of gods special names . 
smoked some at a buddies in sohum WOW.... i didnt see god but it has terps ...


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> Zkittles is some damn fine smoke. ..coats the palate, with this melted Starburst chemical spray....de-fucking-lish


You got this cut bro?


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2016)

Joedank said:


> third gen farms?? sounds super tastey ... tried an "adoni kush" ??kinda ballsy calling it one of gods special names .
> smoked some at a buddies in sohum WOW.... i didnt see god but it has terps ...


I see they got zkittles x fireball.....I wonder what the genetics of that fireball is?


----------



## resinhead (Feb 9, 2016)

Zkittles and strawberry banana have been killing the cups with their terp profiles


----------



## Joedank (Feb 9, 2016)

resinhead said:


> Zkittles and strawberry banana have been killing the cups with their terp profiles


bubble man was all about it on hash church yea i am on that strawberry bannna hunt .. might even run a cut of it ....


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 9, 2016)

Been buying banana strains lately


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am going to go pick up a 91 cem cut in Portland to do some breeding with. He has a few good cuts I might see about. Never got an email back about the black cherry soda but did get to smoke some so it is around. Got bad ass deal working but will tell about it when it happens


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Joedank said:


> third gen farms?? sounds super tastey ... tried an "adoni kush" ??kinda ballsy calling it one of gods special names .
> smoked some at a buddies in sohum WOW.... i didnt see god but it has terps ...


I had a nice strawbanna cream by karma that did not make it out of the swamp when I move


----------



## resinhead (Feb 9, 2016)

You guys think anyone has sprayed their flowers with a terp mist?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 9, 2016)

<== dr greenthumb vid on the other page at the bottom.


diamond og

magneezium slut.
& im using 10ml per 5gal mag-pro from dynagro shit is strong.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 9, 2016)

8 strains & 40 cuts to the wind , anything for a friend :

the diamond og & ken's cut of candyland on the next & whatevs dont root.


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

kgp said:


> What Is tmv


It's not even tmv but it looks like it. The real Chem d always has that odd pattern. Tmv is tobacco mosaic virus. Some believe it can effect cannabis. I thought it was tmv but more educated people corrected me.[/QUOTE]
Yup yellow veins beginning to end freaks people out but normal good sign this time real D


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> <== dr greenthumb vid on the other page at the bottom.
> 
> 
> diamond og
> ...


My strain even changed named diamond dust OG Celebrity pheno For the cast of epic strains in it SnoDog X Tru Og)) X Indi Bubblegum X HP Sure good Og hard mess up good luck !


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

kgp said:


> Here's the forum cut. About 20 day's to go.
> 
> View attachment 3597369 View attachment 3597370


What's yield i'm a quality over quantity always person but cookies this one especially I could be wrong this is the picture looks like the whole plant will-yield A qtr oz


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

kgp said:


> Well I must not be a GOOD grower but I've grown real Chem d. Ironically those that know how to really grow it never had it. From my experience Chem crosses don't show variegation. I seen it more in veg. Here's a pic of real Chem d grown by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 3598985


Yellow starting yup


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if you check out any clone thread, lemon g and deathstar are in demand and talked about frequently. once in a great while u see someone ask for dumpster. im not saying its not good but of the ohio clonelys it seems dumpster is the least liked. iv never tried it so i cant judge. have u had the deathstar?


.


Queece said:


> HAHAHAHAHA you ever see a properly grown GG4? You're an idiot.


gg4 played anyway 4years ago got cut willing toss away someone wants to catch it feel free


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

Queece said:


> I took two pants down earlier than the rest, all looks pretty good, no keeper phenos or anything but it'll make for some good rosin. Why is it so hard to believe that someone is actually successful? The salt in this thread, wherever UncleBuck shows up, he brings a truck-load of crybabies with him. I've been outlining how I do it, read my posts and stop conjecturing and making value judgments about my character. That will not help you grow better medicine. Stop acting like morons and take someone's advice that knows what he's doing or continue to grow B- nugs.


Ya yours little odd no foxtails swollen Caylx ...


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 9, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Ya yours little odd no foxtails swollen Caylx ...


Oh and how can you pheno hunt a clone only ?? S1 like the sun said


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

You realize "clone only" is just regular breeding practice? You propagate via cutting. Check out picture number five on HGNW website's listing, and keep in mind, I wasn't doing a professional photo shoot. My light was also far more powerful than the one they were using, and I use a 11.3/12.7 cycle which brings out more phenotypical expressions than what a typical 12-12 will. 

I'm going to make it a clone-only strain as soon as I take cuttings to a nursery, different people will grow the plant different ways, but having just rosined the first couple nugs for a few low-temp dabs, I can tell you it's top shelf. If you don't like foxtails, don't grow the plant with your light so close (mine was 8 inches away without burning, swag). I'll post some nug porn here as soon as I have the motivation, you gaiz gunna shiiit.

You gotta make F1 crosses man, don't put one version of a plant on a pedestal, that's not correct or scientific thinking. Why would I care to grow the same plant everyone else is? To have something to talk about with elitists? Clone only is absurd, if you only buy clones from a bank, you're missing out on a lot of really cool hybrids that are getting better and more stable every day. I've had genetics where I kept a cut of every pheno, all winners. Can't argue with results, I'm personally blown away by the quality of seeds anyone has available to them a few clicks away. We're living in a cannabis renaissance and I refuse to believe that "elite genetics" even exist.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> You realize "clone only" is just regular breeding practice? You propagate via cutting. Check out picture number five on HGNW website's listing, and keep in mind, I wasn't doing a professional photo shoot. My light was also far more powerful than the one they were using, and I use a 11.3/12.7 cycle which brings out more phenotypical expressions than what a typical 12-12 will.
> 
> I'm going to make it a clone-only strain as soon as I take cuttings to a nursery, different people will grow the plant different ways, but having just rosined the first couple nugs for a few low-temp dabs, I can tell you it's top shelf. If you don't like foxtails, don't grow the plant with your light so close (mine was 8 inches away without burning, swag). I'll post some nug porn here as soon as I have the motivation, you gaiz gunna shiiit.
> 
> You gotta make F1 crosses man, don't put one version of a plant on a pedestal, that's not correct or scientific thinking. Why would I care to grow the same plant everyone else is? To have something to talk about with elitists? Clone only is absurd, if you only buy clones from a bank, you're missing out on a lot of really cool hybrids that are getting better and more stable every day. I've had genetics where I kept a cut of every pheno, all winners. Can't argue with results, I'm personally blown away by the quality of seeds anyone has available to them a few clicks away. We're living in a cannabis renaissance and I refuse to believe that "elite genetics" even exist.


Wtf. Go home bro, you're drunk.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Do you guys not understand how clone-only works? I take clones from my pheno hunt to a nursery. You buy the clones. It's a clone-only strain. That's it. Most of you guys aren't even good enough at growing to notice strain differences. Take homies' gorilla glue up there. That looks like hot shit, look at all those single-leaf sets, anyone could tell you that plant is unhealthy. What does it matter that it's "Gorilla Glue #4"? You're not growing it properly, call it "clone-only elite genetics" all you want, I'm sure it _could_ have been decent bud, but that's irrelevant.

Calling you out, that plant looks like shit, you don't know what you're doing and here you are trying to grill me. Get your mind right dudes.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> Do you guys not understand how clone-only works? I take clones from my pheno hunt to a nursery. You buy the clones. It's a clone-only strain. That's it. Most of you guys aren't even good enough at growing to notice strain differences. Take homies' gorilla glue up there. That looks like hot shit, look at all those single-leaf sets, anyone could tell you that plant is unhealthy. What does it matter that it's "Gorilla Glue #4"? You're not growing it properly, call it "clone-only elite genetics" all you want, I'm sure it _could_ have been decent bud, but that's irrelevant.
> 
> Calling you out, that plant looks like shit, you don't know what you're doing and here you are trying to grill me. Get your mind right dudes.


i am here to learn so i apprecate you trying to share the knowlegge you think you have ....
single leaf sets have somthing to do with health?? do expound on this THEORY ... 
i am under the assumption epigenetics plays a large role in this expression . 
also weather the plant genetics want single leaf sets during flower . like all my haze and sour d crosses . i HAVE made f1's from the cuts i hold .need to find a homozygus male to breed them correctly ...
looks like you have osmotic pressure problems with your plants . what happened to much salt ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 10, 2016)

i believe that cut of gg#4 u rock is a small nug s1 version
i believe that "clone only" is more than a play on words.
i believe rare & special phenos ...should be put on a pedestal.
i believe people who grow & clone & make seed have a duty to seek special expressions & share them with me & you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i believe rare & special phenos ...should be put on a pedestal.
> i believe people who grow & clone & make seed have a duty to seek special expressions & share them with me & you.


Exactly


----------



## kgp (Feb 10, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> What's yield i'm a quality over quantity always person but cookies this one especially I could be wrong this is the picture looks like the whole plant will-yield A qtr oz


I pull about a zip off each cookie plant. It's stacks well and the mugs though little are hard as rocks.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

kgp said:


> I pull about a zip off each cookie plant. It's stacks well and the mugs though little are hard as rocks.


the only time i ever almost fell asleep at the wheel i smoked a forum cookies joint to the dome on the way back from colorado springs .... so yummy had to puff it all , not my smartest move . from a grower for treehouse dispo in C.S.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 10, 2016)

IMO elite cuts have community approval and support, whether it be local or international, and a following.

These cuts get praise for a reason.

Cannabis has heterozygous genotypical expressions, you know as well as I do that pheno hunts are a lottery game with various odds.

Do you plant the seeds in the apples you eat in order to see if there is a better pheno than granny smith or red delicious? No, because the work has been done and besides, I like the specific flavor of the apples available at the market. Also, apples, like cannabis, have offspring which display heterozygousity. So, seeds from plant A may not resemble the parents at all...

Also, monocropping from seed is no fun...


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i am here to learn so i apprecate you trying to share the knowlegge you think you have ....
> single leaf sets have somthing to do with health?? do expound on this THEORY ...
> i am under the assumption epigenetics plays a large role in this expression .
> also weather the plant genetics want single leaf sets during flower . like all my haze and sour d crosses . i HAVE made f1's from the cuts i hold .need to find a homozygus male to breed them correctly ...
> looks like you have osmotic pressure problems with your plants . what happened to much salt ?


I can grow any plant into a healthy, viable product. I keep all my runtiest plants on purpose, that's what my 5 week cookies came from. You have to realize that genetics (in general) are a relay race, not a sprint. Your "elite" genetics are just the guy that gets to cross the finish line, the other guys passing the baton are not bad at running. The only reason a breeder would value a clone-only cut is because of it's genetic potential in crosses. Who cares about the smoke? I have infinite weed in 20 different flavors, I doubt it'll blow my skirt up harder than anything else. Good weed to me is weed that's interesting to grow. Good weed scientifically is weed with specific terp profiles with cannabinoids, not the most exclusive cut in the room. Even if it looks bomb, I guarantee you, I can give you some absolute ditch-looking weed that'll hit you like a car crash. 

My weed doesn't have osmotic problems, you wouldn't even know how to diagnose that, you aren't very good at growing yet but that won't stop you from learning more, don't think I'm being a dick. Plants turn colors at the end of flower whether you flush them or not, there is no basis to your claims. I run 750 ppm from seedling to flower, and took 4 years of chemistry at university, that isn't how osmosis works.

IMPORTANT INFORMATION:
Single leaf sets happen when a plant is trying to re-veg itself or is a result of stress. There are also two different kind of foxtails, one results from re-veg and stress, the other results from your lights being really intense and your light cycle being geared for phenotypical expression. These are facts man, you can pretend that years of compiled information on the science of cannabis doesn't exist, but the research has been done, the burden of proving you have a healthy plant with single-leaf lets is yours to bear.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Also, monocropping from seed is no fun...


Well, sometimes it is, here's a trick. When you do an f1 cross, you pretty much get a run of the same homogeneous plant, give or take some subtle phenotypical variations. Now, make an f2 and run those seeds. Shit goes nuts, you'll start seeing blueberries come out of land-races (this is how the blueberry line was worked). F1 sucks, it's like a video game though, there's always the boring tutorial level. F2 is where you have to be pretty nimble though, if something is going to be unstable, it'll be in the f2.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> I can grow any plant into a healthy, viable product. I keep all my runtiest plants on purpose, that's what my 5 week cookies came from. You have to realize that genetics (in general) are a relay race, not a sprint. Your "elite" genetics are just the guy that gets to cross the finish line, the other guys passing the baton are not bad at running. The only reason a breeder would value a clone-only cut is because of it's genetic potential in crosses. Who cares about the smoke? I have infinite weed in 20 different flavors, I doubt it'll blow my skirt up harder than anything else. Good weed to me is weed that's interesting to grow. Good weed scientifically is weed with specific terp profiles with cannabinoids, not the most exclusive cut in the room. Even if it looks bomb, I guarantee you, I can give you some absolute ditch-looking weed that'll hit you like a car crash.
> 
> My weed doesn't have osmotic problems, you wouldn't even know how to diagnose that, you aren't very good at growing yet but that won't stop you from learning more, don't think I'm being a dick. Plants turn colors at the end of flower whether you flush them or not, there is no basis to your claims. I run 750 ppm from seedling to flower, and took 4 years of chemistry at university, that isn't how osmosis works.
> 
> ...


wow NOT one citation .... please post elseware you have no idea what you are talking about 
@a senile fungus that was a eloquent way to put it ....
FYI TIP burning is i sign of osmotic pressure being reversed the medium pullig water BACK from the plant . the principal of diffusion is strong with plants but even 100% humidity wont water your plants ...
here are my own pics from 2013 light dep . sour d


blue dream


now you can see the single leaf sets on the perfectly healthy plants ....still 3 weeks to go on the sour ...
you dont know me at all @Queece i may grow 1000x's more and 1000x's better ... how do we know? or you could be buddha  life is mysteriouse .....blessing on you farmers ione love
had to add this the queen of the one leafers nevells haze crossed to my critcal haze called doulbe haze


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> some of you guys are like a pack of wolves!!
> 
> i hope i don't ever do or post anything wrong on this site, lest i get attacked!
> 
> my goodness...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I am definitely picking up a 91 cem, 89 romulan, and a forum cookies tonight is in Portland. I will be going back for a purple Obama, vortex( purple pheno), black berry cheesecake, and a couple more next week


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah dude, that doesn't even look that good, here's the Alien Blue I'm trimming right now, please tell me I don't know what I'm talking about.

Yo doc, where are you getting vortex? I've wanted that plant for years!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


i saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at trader dicks... his hair was perfect.

damn that dream looks flawless @Joedank
one of my fav clone only ever.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Man I wish I had some of your super good single-leaf elite genetics, all my weed keeps coming out rock hard, covered in resin, and in huge easily processed quantities. What am I doing wrong guys? Pls help. I need you to hook it up with that original GG4, every time I grow mine, people want to pay me a bunch of money for it. It's like I'm cursed or something.


----------



## prostheticninja (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> wow NOT one citation .... please post elseware you have no idea what you are talking about
> @a senile fungus that was a eloquent way to put it ....
> FYI TIP burning is i sign of osmotic pressure being reversed the medium pullig water BACK from the plant . the principal of diffusion is strong with plants but even 100% humidity wont water your plants ...
> here are my own pics from 2013 light dep . sour d
> ...





Queece said:


> Yeah dude, that doesn't even look that good, here's the Alien Blue I'm trimming right now, please tell me I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Yo doc, where are you getting vortex? I've wanted that plant for years!


Why don't you guys pull your dicks out and compare those too? It's the only way to know who's better at everything .

As far as clone only's go, I have tried to acquire a strain called Monster Mash. I had this when I was probably 15 and I have been scouring the Internet for any info on it since. I have found nothing, so when someone said they had a cutting of it on Budtrader I was fucking jacked.

The clone was beaten to shit when I picked it up and I wasn't sure it was going to recover, but it did. I threw it into flower, and to my surprise it threw off a bunch of balls! That shyster had sold me a male. I gave it to a friend of mine who is a caretaker, and the breeding projects he used it for turned up nothing of value. I called the guy who sold it to me more times than I can remember, but I just counted it up to a $15 loss. 

If anyone has a Monster Mash cutting, hit me up lol.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> Why don't you guys pull your dicks out and compare those too? It's the only way to know who's better at everything .
> 
> As far as clone only's go, I have tried to acquire a strain called Monster Mash. I had this when I was probably 15 and I have been scouring the Internet for any info on it since. I have found nothing, so when someone said they had a cutting of it on Budtrader I was fucking jacked.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea of what could have gone into the cross? I might be able to suggest something very similar.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

And for the record, I have a really big penis, and I've been waiting very patiently for things to devolve to just that. Gimme a reason guys, I haven't gotten laid in over a year, this thing still has to be good for something.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHA hey man, I couldn't find any information of Monster Mash, but there was a TV show called "The Strain" and the pilot episode was called "Monster Mash". And then I found this.....


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 10, 2016)

So I got a 2 grape apes and 2 blueberry.

About to run out Louis cookies, candy diesel, and some pre98 bubba s1.

Looking to reestablish my mothers. 

My cuts gets around in the southeast. My cousin still has my old romulan and my liberty haze going down in Fl.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I am definitely picking up a 91 cem, 89 romulan, and a forum cookies tonight is in Portland. I will be going back for a purple Obama, vortex( purple pheno), black berry cheesecake, and a couple more next week


what is that 89 rommy ? thats from seed yes? bc bud depot dropped that around 88-89-90.

chem91 im jelly. always wanted to do a hash run of chem flowers.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Yo Mucha, try running Dr. Who? by Homegrown Natural Wonders. It's better than any chem or chem cross I've seen, all the chem flavor and structure, butttttttttt. Raspberry cough. I don't understand it fully, but it tastes like straight chem91 (chem was a Nepali cross with a florida OG, the Nepali is the backbone of Who), and then give it a hork, and you have a mouthful of raspberry candies. $45 bucks for a five pack, probably cheaper elsewhere. Two winner phenos out of 5 regular seeds, I'd take it. Great color too, the trichs turn kind of pink around week 7. The raspberry cough really comes out in the rosin, I'm trying to get everyone running this beautiful beast. Cuts will be making their way around MI next month, I'm starting my own nursery soon too! (Should be around the Temperance area, southern MI). If any rollitup member wants free cuts, just shoot me a message if you're in the southern Michigan area.

Here's a cola all trimmed up (only been drying for a day)


----------



## bankcee (Feb 10, 2016)

so why do people not takes these clones and pollinate them to create seeds? just preference to grow from clone?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I picked up the cem, rom, and forum. I also got a white diesel, pit bull, and pink lemonade. Turns out the guy Mike I got them from bread the pink lemonade and his dad is who bread pit bull, sugar plum and many more strains and got to meet his mom that was home. Going to pull him some cuts of my girls and trade out next time.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

It's just practicality. You sacrifice quality for consistency, the goal of elite clones is to mitigate that relationship. Like, if you ran seeds, you might have a heavy feeding 8 week pheno, a light feeding 11 week pheno, and everything in between. A few of those plants will be untouchable holy shit amazing keepers, others will be duds. When it rains, it pours, you know?

It makes a garden very hard to manage. So rather than take the time to do a pheno run, keep mothers, cull bad genetics, worry about this that and the third thing, just to get one monocrop of something that's all great. When you buy clones, you get that off the shelf, but it's not exclusive. It's just a short-cut, and the process of cloning is just part of any grower's lexicon. A lot of people don't have veg facilities, lets say, so it's cheaper to just buy a shipper of teens than bother doing their own propagation. You can turn out a lot of variety faster, which is a virtue in itself.

I prefer the old fashion way, just because it's more unique. It's the difference between writing original music and being in a cover band. Sure, people get dressed up and know all the words to the songs, they just aren't your songs. But it isn't for everyone, and I understand that, both tribes have their place. I love it when people grow my clones, probably more than any other aspect of cannabis. Smoking, growing, nothing compares to sharing clones of your own secret head-stash. It's like an unbreakable bond you have with the plant and the community that could very well outlive you. I think that's pretty groovy, worth every minute I spend doing it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> what is that 89 rommy ? thats from seed yes? bc bud depot dropped that around 88-89-90.
> 
> chem91 im jelly. always wanted to do a hash run of chem flowers.


Romulan phone must have auto corrected


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yo Mucha, try running Dr. Who? by Homegrown Natural Wonders. It's better than any chem or chem cross I've seen, all the chem flavor and structure, butttttttttt. Raspberry cough. I don't understand it fully, but it tastes like straight chem91 (chem was a Nepali cross with a florida OG, the Nepali is the backbone of Who), and then give it a hork, and you have a mouthful of raspberry candies. $45 bucks for a five pack, probably cheaper elsewhere. Two winner phenos out of 5 regular seeds, I'd take it. Great color too, the trichs turn kind of pink around week 7. The raspberry cough really comes out in the rosin, I'm trying to get everyone running this beautiful beast. Cuts will be making their way around MI next month, I'm starting my own nursery soon too! (Should be around the Temperance area, southern MI). If any rollitup member wants free cuts, just shoot me a message if you're in the southern Michigan area.
> 
> Here's a cola all trimmed up (only been drying for a day)


we are ignoreing you . but this was too funny chem is a nepali cross?? now thats a good guess . to the fla og ... hmmmm wonder why pbud and jobrand dont know that ...lol


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I picked up the cem, rom, and forum. I also got a white diesel, pit bull, and pink lemonade. Turns out the guy Mike I got them from bread the pink lemonade and his dad is who bread pit bull, sugar plum and many more strains and got to meet his mom that was home. Going to pull him some cuts of my girls and trade out next time.View attachment 3605613


awsome sounds like a good score from solid heads  thought those pit bull n sugar plum to be super fast hybreds from stoney girl gardens . but whatever hope they are awsome!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> we are ignoreing you . but this was too funny chem is a nepali cross?? now thats a good guess . to the fla og ... hmmmm wonder why pbud and jobrand dont know that ...lol


I havnt been reading his post


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

You guys have never seen a Nepali....
Do you guys know what went into Florida ogs? The crippy? eh?
Hey guys, look at this:
https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/chemdawg


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Don't click the "lineage" tab unless you want to eat your words.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> awsome sounds like a good score from solid heads  thought those pit bull n sugar plum to be super fast hybreds from stoney girl gardens . but whatever hope they are awsome!


This is what leafy had to say


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is what leafy had to say
> View attachment 3605628


man it would be cool if you were hooked up with the stoney girl gardens peeps . i have wanted to run some of that gear . 44 day flower time on one cut i heard!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yea that's the cut I got. Says his dad clams 35 days but 45 ish really


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that's the cut I got. Says his dad clams 35 days but 45 ish really


been wanting that strain since 2009 when i live in a hut in mendo with 300 plants that i owned none of . 
read about it and wished i was pulling tarps on 44 day phenos 
nice score .... cant wait to run her


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey you guys are busters


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> Hey you guys are busters


Did you really call us busters? Fucking 80s style


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> Hey you guys are busters


you get info from leafly ...lolz ..... and then spout it off like we have not disscussed the origins of chem 91... 
it is just cojuecture at this point as chem and joebrand dont even know . (the finders of the phenos ) ..
dont see why you care so much ...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did you really call us busters? Fucking 80s style


dude have i told you like your style ?
cant wait to blaze wit you an talk shop


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> dude have i told you like your style ?
> cant wait to blaze wit you an talk shop


How about in two weeks


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How about in two weeks


sounds awsome ! bring scizzors ..lol...
we should know better than to feed the troll , i think he wants to mentor us ... snicker ....


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Nah, man. Look at a Nepali, and then chem, and tell me they aren't related. That's absurd, I don't need someone to tell me word of mouth. No other land-race would contribute that kind of structure to my knowledge. The Nepali is the confirmed bit, as it's gone into hybrids since and expressed the Chem structure. I would guess it would be a block-head Afghani and a Nepalese. Real talk. The Nepalese is the Queen of land-races.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Am I trolling? Or do I actually know what I'm talking about. That Vortex you mentioned has a very close parent that was a pure Nepalese.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm trying to be informative, and you're jumping down my throat. Bunch of yung mafx innis peece. Yeesh.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that's the cut I got. Says his dad clams 35 days but 45 ish really


show & grow that one. love to see. heard about that cut, & stoney girl, but i thought i was some malarky.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> Nah, man. Look at a Nepali, and then chem, and tell me they aren't related. That's absurd, I don't need someone to tell me word of mouth. No other land-race would contribute that kind of structure to my knowledge. The Nepali is the confirmed bit, as it's gone into hybrids since and expressed the Chem structure. I would guess it would be a block-head Afghani and a Nepalese. Real talk. The Nepalese is the Queen of land-races.


need me some genotyping ...im not sure i believe/disbelieve your notion. neat idea for sure.

id not be buying the dr who seed having a JTR cut i really like & a sexy plush cut from a friend im SO happy to have. luv me some plush. 

but you making her look sexy for sure.

unless im getting a cut of chem (wink, wink) im limited to a few more packs of seed which im very specific about : isp, archive, norstar. not much. & to be honest, its elitist.

i like clones. and dude knows already, i have feeler out for only one cut.
but id like several. clones give me a grow boner. its about snob-er-y... only if u say so.

i like my garden. its based on cuts from friends. i have no desire to grow seeds looking for shit all the time. though i like the thrill. have found, still keep, and share FAT phenos.

im about fine tuning & production now. reversing a few plants for fun.
you got a slick roll. do your thing playa.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, there are a lot of Blue Moonshine cuts going around now, I'd pick one of them up if you want to try something new that'll yield really well. That's a really overlooked cut, DJ Short's magnum opus, I think.


----------



## bankcee (Feb 10, 2016)

Queece said:


> It's just practicality. You sacrifice quality for consistency, the goal of elite clones is to mitigate that relationship. Like, if you ran seeds, you might have a heavy feeding 8 week pheno, a light feeding 11 week pheno, and everything in between. A few of those plants will be untouchable holy shit amazing keepers, others will be duds. When it rains, it pours, you know?
> 
> It makes a garden very hard to manage. So rather than take the time to do a pheno run, keep mothers, cull bad genetics, worry about this that and the third thing, just to get one monocrop of something that's all great. When you buy clones, you get that off the shelf, but it's not exclusive. It's just a short-cut, and the process of cloning is just part of any grower's lexicon. A lot of people don't have veg facilities, lets say, so it's cheaper to just buy a shipper of teens than bother doing their own propagation. You can turn out a lot of variety faster, which is a virtue in itself.
> 
> I prefer the old fashion way, just because it's more unique. It's the difference between writing original music and being in a cover band. Sure, people get dressed up and know all the words to the songs, they just aren't your songs. But it isn't for everyone, and I understand that, both tribes have their place. I love it when people grow my clones, probably more than any other aspect of cannabis. Smoking, growing, nothing compares to sharing clones of your own secret head-stash. It's like an unbreakable bond you have with the plant and the community that could very well outlive you. I think that's pretty groovy, worth every minute I spend doing it.


but say you found your pride and joy.. can't you take two cuttings of that and then use colloidal silver to grow sacks and pollinate one? to create feminized seeds of your fave pheno?


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

bankcee said:


> but say you found your pride and joy.. can't you take two cuttings of that and then use colloidal silver to grow sacks and pollinate one? to create feminized seeds of your fave pheno?


Yeah, you could totally do that, I think a lot of people just like the speed of cloning. I think it's much easier to do than start seeds once you get a reliable method down. Seeds are great for mobility though, if you want to send genetics around long distances, I would definitely recommend doing a s1.


----------



## Queece (Feb 10, 2016)

And don't let anyone tell you that seeds made from feminized pollen are unstable, that's not how plants work. S1s are crucial, you need to do some reversals to stabilize the phenotype before doing, say, like a reversal back onto a parent. You can be very successful with that method, much better than going by regular generational cycles in some cases.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

91 cem( big one that's getting cloned and flowered as soon as it out of isolation ) pit bull( back left ) 89 romulan ( back center) white diesel ( back right ) forumcookies ( front left ) and pink lemonade ( front right )


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 11, 2016)

lol this chemdawg review from leafy :

"Dawg. Now hear me out. You're elegantly floating through space and time while receiving a mad hand job. You look down and see that the hand job is, in fact, coming from a small nug of chemdawg. Frightened, the nug hops away leaving a trail of residue from his many trichomes. The trichomes suddenly start forming a cocoon around your body until you are completely surrounded in a blanket of kief. You blink, as one tends to do, and you find that you've emerged from this cocoon as a nug yourself. A nug of- that's right- chemdawg. DAWG. The weed becomes you, or better yet, you become the weed. I am a ribbon."


----------



## Mr Roboto (Feb 11, 2016)

few pics of the F-cut @ 34 days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

kgp said:


> Well I must not be a GOOD grower but I've grown real Chem d. Ironically those that know how to really grow it never had it. From my experience Chem crosses don't show variegation. I seen it more in veg. Here's a pic of real Chem d grown by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 3598985


Well what's you guys opinion? It looks close to kgp's even looks like that same finger is trying to be funky. Ready to get it up potted and flowered to know for certain


----------



## bankcee (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> And don't let anyone tell you that seeds made from feminized pollen are unstable, that's not how plants work. S1s are crucial, you need to do some reversals to stabilize the phenotype before doing, say, like a reversal back onto a parent. You can be very successful with that method, much better than going by regular generational cycles in some cases.


I'm completely lost lol the whole reversal and so terms flipped me upside down


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Well, you reverse a plant by taking a mother and a father, producing seeds, and then taking say a male from the seed crop and crossing it with the mother. It's just incest, essentially. Helps stabilize what you want in a crop, and you do that five times (according to DJ Short) and you have a "commercialized seed". It'll basically only throw one pheno, like most of Dutch Passion's selection will really only grow one or two ways, all of the beans you pop will finish around the same time. If you don't use a commercialized seed crop, you might have 1/3 of your garden ready two weeks before the other 2/3, etc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Well, you reverse a plant by taking a mother and a father, producing seeds, and then taking say a male from the seed crop and crossing it with the mother. It's just incest, essentially. Helps stabilize what you want in a crop, and you do that five times (according to DJ Short) and you have a "commercialized seed". It'll basically only throw one pheno, like most of Dutch Passion's selection will really only grow one or two ways, all of the beans you pop will finish around the same time. If you don't use a commercialized seed crop, you might have 1/3 of your garden ready two weeks before the other 2/3, etc.


That is wrong from the very beginning. That is a first generation back cross. If you crossed two of the offspring you would have an in line bread. If you take a female and using one of many methods turn it male that is a reversal. You take said pollen and hit an identical clone you get a s1. You take the same pollen and hit a different female and you have a feminized cross.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

bankcee said:


> I'm completely lost lol the whole reversal and so terms flipped me upside down


Look at the above post buddy and that is your answer


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is wrong from the very beginning. That is a first generation back cross. If you crossed two of the offspring you would have an in line bread. If you take a female and using one of many methods turn it male that is a reversal. You take said pollen and hit an identical clone you get a s1. You take the same pollen and hit a different female and you have a feminized cross.


man i was telling you this guys a troll ... 5 years of collage on him too ... lolz
glad you caught this shit . he's all talking backcrossing ....lolz
lets do some s2's of the chem lines and SVF's we got and see if tom hill is right about triangle kush


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

See I've heard people call reversals "X plant back to it's parent", while I know that's a BX, I guess my confusion is people calling the act of changing the sex a reversal. Also what you should be doing. Here's my method:

1.Pop seeds
2.remove males
3.take clones of all females
4.Flower the mothers
5.Make the clones of good mothers into mothers
6.take clones of the new clone mothers
7.put one clone into flower 10-14 days before the rest of your breeding partners
8.CS application to a female clone from the same mother the same day as the other plant gets flipped early.
9.Wait until anthers form before introducing the feminized pollen producing male to the flowering females.
10. Collect the feminized offspring, grow that out, and really isolate the phenotype you're looking for. Repeat until desired results are achieved, probably 2-5 generations.

Finally I always like to do a BX to the parent male just to have the proper chromosomal make-up in the event that I would want to out-cross. Seeds made from feminized pollen aren't any more likely to be intersex than any other plant, plants that herm can be regular or feminized. My goal is to have the female seed-bearing plants to be pollinated around day 11-14 of flip, whatever schedule I use to collect female pollen doesn't really matter. The day you pollinate is the difference between 300 and 3000 seeds. And always pollinate at the node, I use an inoculation loop to be as precise as possible.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

And never keep your pollen in the freezer, I see people do that a lot. Cool and dry place, in a paper bag. Any condensation or moisture buildup destroys pollen activity. So if you ever want to keep a male plant from dropping pollen all over the room and fucking everything up, keep it wet. Mist the plant several times a day, it's like hosing down a construction site to keep dust from blinding people on the road.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> man i was telling you this guys a troll ... 5 years of collage on him too ... lolz
> glad you caught this shit . he's all talking backcrossing ....lolz
> lets do some s2's of the chem lines and SVF's we got and see if tom hill is right about triangle kush


I am already doing it. Been thinking about that shit since we talked.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

@Dr.D81

In making your F2s, how do.you choose a good F1 male?

Do you only pollinate the best females from F1 with pollen from one male, or would you choose all the best males and mix their pollen together and pollinate that way?

I want to give myself a nice F2 gen to work with, and I'm thinking that using a few of the best males will give me more variability, but I also won't know which stud did what...

What say you?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> And never keep your pollen in the freezer, I see people do that a lot. Cool and dry place, in a paper bag. Any condensation or moisture buildup destroys pollen activity. So if you ever want to keep a male plant from dropping pollen all over the room and fucking everything up, keep it wet. Mist the plant several times a day, it's like hosing down a construction site to keep dust from blinding people on the road.


I would give up regurgitating information you don't understand in a failed attempt to convince us you are some kind of weed expert


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> In making your F2s, how do.you choose a good F1 male?
> 
> ...


I pick two males and make half for one and half from the other. I like having two as males don't always pass on the traits you want


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I pick two males and make half for one and half from the other. I like having two as males don't always pass on the traits you want


Thank you! Makes sense... And that way you can track which stud contributed which traits...

A guy (  thanks, you know who you are!) has passed me along a breeding project. I've got a bunch of F1s. I'm going to cross them and make F2s and start seeing what phenos are in the selection. I'd like my F2 to be as varied as possible to increase my phenotypic variability. 

Thanks again


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah, like how you've been objectively wrong about everything you've tried to call me out for thus far. You're a joke, and your weed looks like garbage. Yeah, I really don't know what I'm doing, please. Any amateur can tell by a simple visual inspection that the quality of my herb makes yours look like babbage. Again, check back a few pages, you got served hard young man.

Please, Mr. Expert, lets see some pictures of your best larf. Oh wow, you breed, how cool. You're a pedant, I hope you know, and being a "celebrity" on a weed forum doesn't mean shit to me. I've never heard about you off RIU, if you knew what you were doing, maybe people that aren't personal friends of yours would grow your beans.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

There is absolutely no reason to talk to someone like that, especially when they're disseminating information for a community's benefit. You should be ashamed of yourself. If you don't like me, fine. If you don't like my information, please correct it. It's science, not a popularity contest.


----------



## bankcee (Feb 12, 2016)

can someone just teach me personally lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah, like how you've been objectively wrong about everything you've tried to call me out for thus far. You're a joke, and your weed looks like garbage. Yeah, I really don't know what I'm doing, please. Any amateur can tell by a simple visual inspection that the quality of my herb makes yours look like babbage. Again, check back a few pages, you got served hard young man.
> 
> Please, Mr. Expert, lets see some pictures of your best larf. Oh wow, you breed, how cool. You're a pedant, I hope you know, and being a "celebrity" on a weed forum doesn't mean shit to me. I've never heard about you off RIU, if you knew what you were doing, maybe people that aren't personal friends of yours would grow your beans.


Boy I just moved cross country to do this shit. If you would shut the fuck up and look in to my shit you would know I do sell beans around the world. You better remember me because I will be in this game for a long time to come. Dumb ass blocked 
        
You got a problem with it come find me in Eugene I don't hide who I am in the real world and have met a bunch of these guys


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

only way to settle this is a MI sesh

fair is fair. 

i'll bring some smoke too


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

bankcee said:


> can someone just teach me personally lol


I'm trying man, this swinging dick wants to tell you how to grow bammer like him. Take a look at that last post. That is bad looking bud. Here's these, tell me which you would like to grow? I'm sure if you wanted to grow garbage outdoor with 300 trichomes per nug, feel free to hit Doc up.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> only way to settle this is a MI sesh
> 
> fair is fair.
> 
> i'll bring some smoke too


this just made my night trimming n laughing . puffing some durban haze ....
i will be out there for a wedding this summer ... i will bring some of my finest . we should do a toke n chat 
doc got me dreaming of summer ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> this just made my night trimming n laughing . puffing some durban haze ....
> i will be out there for a wedding this summer ... i will bring some of my finest . we should do a toke n chat
> doc got me dreaming of summer ...View attachment 3607077



hit me up when the time comes

first couple rounds on me


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> this just made my night trimming n laughing . puffing some durban haze ....
> i will be out there for a wedding this summer ... i will bring some of my finest . we should do a toke n chat
> doc got me dreaming of summer ...View attachment 3607077


I think Joe Dank has both of you beat! 

Lookin great mang!


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I'm trying man, this swinging dick wants to tell you how to grow bammer like him. Take a look at that last post. That is bad looking bud. Here's these, tell me which you would like to grow? I'm sure if you wanted to grow garbage outdoor with 300 trichomes per nug, feel free to hit Doc up.


that looks like bammer to me ... same reason i did not quit growing when i saw a dispo in town . they all grow like you 750ppm with no flush . fuck my donkey could grow that . hook up dosatron an done ..
we do soil samples and ammend ... real dirt real terps real flavor .... real talk . i gave up 750ppm because ALL my strains tasted the same . sure kush had kush flav BUT the background notes were all the same ...
NTF @450ppm is ok IMO but soil at 750pm on the 1000 scale sucks IMO ... tastes like the 90's at least use
some coconut water....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think Joe Dank has both of you beat!
> 
> Lookin great mang!


I wouldnt disagree with that


a senile fungus said:


> only way to settle this is a MI sesh
> 
> fair is fair.
> 
> i'll bring some smoke too


shit you know I am down


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I'm trying man, this swinging dick wants to tell you how to grow bammer like him. Take a look at that last post. That is bad looking bud. Here's these, tell me which you would like to grow? I'm sure if you wanted to grow garbage outdoor with 300 trichomes per nug, feel free to hit Doc up.


Don't say stuff like that. Your stuff aint all that. Its good, but for fuck sake.........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> that looks like bammer to me ... same reason i did not quit growing when i saw a dispo in town . the all grow like you 750ppm with no flush . fuck my donkey could grow that . hook up dosatron an done ..
> we do soil samples and ammend ... real dirt real terps real flavor .... real talk . i gave up 750ppm because ALL my strains tasted the same . sure kush had kush flav BUT the background notes were all the same ...
> NTF @450ppm is ok IMO but soil at 750pm on the 1000 scale sucks IMO ... tastes like the 90's at least use
> some coconut water....


And aloe water


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think Joe Dank has both of you beat!
> 
> Lookin great mang!


thanks for the kind words we are all on the same team right overgrowing the world?
i am actually embrassed at that photo . i told my wife i would grow them to the ceiling (14ft) but only got 8footers as i planted in july ...lol... well trying for next year
...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd love to have some Michigan Bros over, we can even smoke buds with resin on them! Hey if my schedule sucks, then why does it grow better resin than yours? All I'm asking, if I'm so bad at growing, why does my bud look better than yours? You can't just assert that, maybe your way is wrong. What makes organic soil better? Please, I'm just curious. Why is it better to use organic soil (other than delicious heavy metals)? You have any reason for thinking that? Or are you just really satisfied with larfy colas?


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Seriously, you have some answers to give there, from a physiological standpoint, what makes my method unsound and your method better, despite the results showing otherwise?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> And aloe water


i was reading the aloe in late flower can hurt trichombe production ...lol.IDK but its food for thought ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i was reading the aloe in late flower can hurt trichombe production ...lol.IDK but its food for thought ...


I don't us it late flower or past two weeks past flip really


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Seriously, you have some answers to give there, from a physiological standpoint, what makes my method unsound and your method better, despite the results showing otherwise?


my LUNGS say so .... i have grown many styles and for my head my style works .
i smoke 7-15 grams a day .... soil makes that ok for me ....my hydro system would not taste the same ...IMO
edit _- even soil tests make me scared of the metals in the soil but a ph above 4 seems to keep chelation from happening ...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Just blocking me doesn't answer these nagging questions for our fellow growers that may be reading this looking for advice. If you grow your weed, and it looks like shit, it's working good. You can only grow good weed if your name isn't Queece, even if his weed looks really good, it isn't. His name's Queece, he can't grow good weed, remember?


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

I smoke a gram of flower rosin a day, and I actually care about the medically viable part of the plant, and not growing 10 pounds of 7% resin content vegetable. See, there's your problem, you're still smoking flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> my LUNGS say so .... i have grown many styles and for my head my style works .
> i smoke 7-15 grams a day .... soil makes that ok for me ....my hydro system would not taste the same ...IMO


Why do I get the feeling I am only getting half a conversation oh yeah I am


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Just blocking me doesn't answer these nagging questions for our fellow growers that may be reading this looking for advice. If you grow your weed, and it looks like shit, it's working good. You can only grow good weed if your name isn't Queece, even if his weed looks really good, it isn't. His name's Queece, he can't grow good weed, remember?


bet his weed sold at the same price or close to what you sell yours for ...
for that matter i put in a call to a large scale dealer in MI . he said 3k per is the price 2500 for wholesale ...
why you @1750 if your shit is so good ????i get more than that from legal caregivers in co . as my cannabis is worth it ...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Smoking 7-15 grams of anything isn't good for you, just a thought. That's like a pack-a-day habit man, don't kid yourself. I used to smoke a lot of flower, and I skateboard every single day and am in pretty good shape, I definitely noticed an increase in lung volume after quitting combusted flower. May not be for everyone, but it worked for me. It may not be as habit forming, and certainly not as radioactive as tobacco smoking, but it does definitely irritate the lungs more than less frequent, higher concentrations of wax. I don't think that is unreasonable.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I'd love to have some Michigan Bros over, we can even smoke buds with resin on them! Hey if my schedule sucks, then why does it grow better resin than yours? All I'm asking, if I'm so bad at growing, why does my bud look better than yours? You can't just assert that, maybe your way is wrong. What makes organic soil better? Please, I'm just curious. Why is it better to use organic soil (other than delicious heavy metals)? You have any reason for thinking that? Or are you just really satisfied with larfy colas?



You probably wouldn't even smoke my weed, only a few trichomes per bud!

And I mostly grow those bammer elite clone onlies...

I dunno, I'm probably doing it wrong.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Smoking 7-15 grams of anything isn't good for you, just a thought. That's like a pack-a-day habit man, don't kid yourself. I used to smoke a lot of flower, and I skateboard every single day and am in pretty good shape, I definitely noticed an increase in lung volume after quitting combusted flower. May not be for everyone, but it worked for me. It may not be as habit forming, and certainly not as radioactive as tobacco smoking, but it does definitely irritate the lungs more than less frequent, higher concentrations of wax. I don't think that is unreasonable.


thanks for the concern you moved up a few notches ... thought you only cared about being right 
i used to vaape only and the effect was worse ... dabbing dont seem to help as the smoke is what i love ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> bet his weed sold at the same price or close to what you sell yours for ...
> for that matter i put in a call to a large scale dealer in MI . he said 3k per is the price 2500 for wholesale ...
> why you @1750 if your shit is so good ????i get more than that from legal caregivers in co . as my cannabis is worth it ...View attachment 3607092 View attachment 3607094


I Am with you buddy it's not what's in these pics it's what's in our jars that counts. I will be putting my money where my mouth is and entering every comp I can this year. If all holds out like it is supposed to I will be in the Denver cup this year


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

I like being the cheapest, it isn't even worth that. I'm just getting ready for prices to come down way farther than what I'm asking. My production is probably the cheapest method available, I don't need to charge people 3k. I have quite a bit of money invested right now, and I don't like material wealth. My family is happy, my mom retired, my dad is taken care of, why do I need to have a bunch of shit I don't want? I have books, and my workshop, my skateboard, my loved ones, fuck gouging people. I can move a unit 7 days a week, and it's cool, because if I see one of my people needing a hand, I'll front them a pound and they'll easily make enough back to get through what they're dealing with and pay me back every cent of what I asked them to.

Cheap is free, my friends.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

Vaping can cause physical damage to lung tissues, causing scarring and abnormal tissue growth. Yes, technically it is healthier becasue it isn't a carcinogen, but still an irritant. Also the molecules size of vapor is much smaller, the vapor can physically irritate lung tissue to cause the scarring etc...

I'm curious to see what the long term effects of vapes are...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll be submitting a few entries around MI, we'll see how I do. I've really been working on my solvent-less production, I think I've got some work to do yet, but I'd be much happier for a win in a concentrate category than a flower, but that's just a personal thing, I understand the importance of really good flower. It just isn't what I personally use medically is resin.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I like being the cheapest, it isn't even worth that. I'm just getting ready for prices to come down way farther than what I'm asking. My production is probably the cheapest method available, I don't need to charge people 3k. I have quite a bit of money invested right now, and I don't like material wealth. My family is happy, my mom retired, my dad is taken care of, why do I need to have a bunch of shit I don't want? I have books, and my workshop, my skateboard, my loved ones, fuck gouging people. I can move a unit 7 days a week, and it's cool, because if I see one of my people needing a hand, I'll front them a pound and they'll easily make enough back to get through what they're dealing with and pay me back every cent of what I asked them to.
> 
> Cheap is free, my friends.


is paying what somthing is worth gouging ?? 4k per might be ... but 2k per when they go and make 4500per .... seems ok to me ... i got a few friends that workon front ... its cool till its not ... sometimes you put people ina postion that they think they want but cannot handel ... 1750 is alot to many folks .... not cheap by any means ...1100 is cheap ...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Vaping can cause physical damage to lung tissues, causing scarring and abnormal tissue growth. Yes, technically it is healthier becasue it isn't a carcinogen, but still an irritant. Also the molecules size of vapor is much smaller, the vapor can physically irritate lung tissue to cause the scarring etc...
> 
> I'm curious to see what the long term effects of vapes are...
> 
> View attachment 3607101


i had no idea . but my lungs could tell ....


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Vaping can cause physical damage to lung tissues, causing scarring and abnormal tissue growth. Yes, technically it is healthier becasue it isn't a carcinogen, but still an irritant. Also the molecules size of vapor is much smaller, the vapor can physically irritate lung tissue to cause the scarring etc...
> 
> I'm curious to see what the long term effects of vapes are...
> 
> View attachment 3607101


Yeah, all this is true, I just think if you are going for medical viability, you have to mitigate risk and harm wherever possible. Clean concentrates are a step towards not having to inhale an irritant quite as frequently, is all. Again, if you can take the irritation, flowers are fine for you. I just get winded really fast when I'm skateboarding after smoking frequently is all.

Your weed is not worth 2k a pound, my weed is not worth 2k a pound, no weed is worth 2k a pound. You got really comfy living in a post-prohibition environment where black-market prices dictated value from the beginning. It's a plant that grows really fast, pretty much anywhere you put it. It's worth maybe $500 a pound for the very best of the best, if you ask me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i had no idea . but my lungs could tell ....



I just love smoke. The color, texture, smell, look, taste...

I know its "unhealthy" but that's why I eat right and exercise, and I feel great. 

Besides, I only get the desired effect when I smoke. Vaping and dabbing don't do it for me, ever.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Yeah, all this is true, I just think if you are going for medical viability, you have to mitigate risk and harm wherever possible. Clean concentrates are a step towards not having to inhale an irritant quite as frequently, is all. Again, if you can take the irritation, flowers are fine for you. I just get winded really fast when I'm skateboarding after smoking frequently is all.
> 
> Your weed is not worth 2k a pound, my weed is not worth 2k a pound, no weed is worth 2k a pound. You got really comfy living in a post-prohibition environment where black-market prices dictated value from the beginning. It's a plant that grows really fast, pretty much anywhere you put it. It's worth maybe $500 a pound for the very best of the best, if you ask me.


sure if there is 0 risk in growing it .... but the robbers keep the prices high ... like the power company ...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

I could still make a very good living at $500, too. Basically what I'm steeling myself up for, prices have only come down since legalization, and there's still a lot of legalizing to do.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I just love smoke. The color, texture, smell, look, taste...
> 
> I know its "unhealthy" but that's why I eat right and exercise, and I feel great.
> 
> Besides, I only get the desired effect when I smoke. Vaping and dabbing don't do it for me, ever.


CHURCH


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> is paying what somthing is worth gouging ??


No but I did have to have a talk with one of my boys that moves mine.


a senile fungus said:


> I just love smoke. The color, texture, smell, look, taste...
> 
> I know its "unhealthy" but that's why I eat right and exercise, and I feel great.
> 
> Besides, I only get the desired effect when I smoke. Vaping and dabbing don't do it for me, ever.


yea I love burning down a big old doobie but you need to dab some of mine or joes rosin


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I could still make a very good living at $500, too. Basically what I'm steeling myself up for, prices have only come down since legalization, and there's still a lot of legalizing to do.


i dont know of one company in the cannbis bizz that could handel 500per and still have the lights on ... even at 5k per to the public folks are struggleing ....


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> sure if there is 0 risk in growing it .... but the robbers keep the prices high ... like the power company ...


That is absurd. They only rob you because you set the price so high. Market value of cannabis is much lower than even alcohol. Way less processing, can't even be argued. People wouldn't steal your shit if it wasn't worth it to do so, I grow tomatoes in my back yard and I don't even have a fence.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I Am with you buddy it's not what's in these pics it's what's in our jars that counts. I will be putting my money where my mouth is and entering every comp I can this year. If all holds out like it is supposed to I will be in the Denver cup this year


That's exactly it right there Doc. No way to measure penis's by pictures alone. I need to smell it, taste it, and feel it (bud, not penis's) to make that call. I've grown/smoked some of the most scraggly looking sativas that was excellent smoke, and conversely grown some beautiful tight trichome covered bud that ended up being meh.

Pictures only tell part of the story.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Exactly what I am saying


st0wandgrow said:


> That's exactly it right there Doc. No way to measure penis's by pictures alone. I need to smell it, taste it, and feel it (bud, not penis's) to make that call. I've grown/smoked some of the most scraggly looking sativas that was excellent smoke, and conversely grown some beautiful tight trichome covered bud that ended up being meh.
> 
> Pictures only tell part of the story.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No but I did have to have a talk with one of my boys that moves mine.


would have loved to be a fly on the wall for that convo ...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> That is absurd. They only rob you because you set the price so high. *Market value of cannabis is much lower than even alcohol*. Way less processing, can't even be argued. People wouldn't steal your shit if it wasn't worth it to do so, I grow tomatoes in my back yard and I don't even have a fence.


i ment the power company and the banks .... lol.... folks will always steal .... even to your face ...00.37 per kw hr ... ha ha ha ....
"Market value of cannabis is much lower than even alcohol" really this is greek to me ....


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

It's all about resin, and you guys aren't growing for resin, you grow for vegetative weight. That's what outdoor is all about, high volume, low trichome content. Just more of it. You can't argue with science, sun-grown resin has larger heads, and less of them per m2 than indoor. It isn't my opinion, don't get pissed at me. You can't grow outdoor that is as resinous as the same cut indoors. This is scientific positivism. That's why there are different categories for indoor, light dep, and outdoor in competitions.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

greenhouse shots rule !!! dayam !!! all those colas !!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> It's all about resin, and you guys aren't growing for resin, you grow for vegetative weight. That's what outdoor is all about, high volume, low trichome content. Just more of it. You can't argue with science, sun-grown resin has larger heads, and less of them per m2 than indoor. It isn't my opinion, don't get pissed at me. You can't grow outdoor that is as resinous as the same cut indoors. This is scientific positivism. That's why there are different categories for indoor, light dep, and outdoor in competitions.


Stop talking like this please. Your babbling all over the place.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> would have loved to be a fly on the wall for that convo ...


It was my boy back home not the one in MI and he was getting 145 a quarter


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> It's all about resin, and you guys aren't growing for resin, you grow for vegetative weight. That's what outdoor is all about, high volume, low trichome content. Just more of it. You can't argue with science, sun-grown resin has larger heads, and less of them per m2 than indoor. It isn't my opinion, don't get pissed at me. You can't grow outdoor that is as resinous as the same cut indoors. This is scientific positivism. That's why there are different categories for indoor, light dep, and outdoor in competitions.


ummm go to anaylitical 360 and look at the indoor vs outdoor/ghouse its pretty close race ...


a mongo frog said:


> Stop talking like this please. Your babbling all over the place.


mongo he has no idea who he speak with ... greenhouses are where its at .... you should put up a shot of one of your spots ....


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Market value is the total mark-up that is justifiable at every stage of production. With beer, say, you have to grow wheat, hops, sugar, find water, process all of those things into useful products, all having value added at every stage of production. Then you have to get them all together in one place, that adds market value, and mix them in discrete and proprietary proportions, which also has a market value. Then shipping and logistics. Every time something changes hands, value is being added to the final product. That's how prices are discovered. Cost to produce X + my value added = adjusted price.

Cannabis is just: Grow plant, cut down, take off leaves, put in jar. Why shouldn't every 6-pack be $45 then? Oh yeah, black markets keeping real price discovery from ever taking hold. Marginal producers like me are less common, you have to talk to the big guys 99% of the time, and they'll rip you off. They'll have their time in the sun, but the arc of history is long but it bends toward market fundamentals.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Light dep greenhouses are getting very close to indoor. They're most likely the future. The really big difference is between some indoor and like a 400 gallon smartpot mendo monster. Quality just isn't there, but it's more than justifed because the volume is enormous and untenable indoors.

I'm actually working on a CXB3590 smart grid for light dep greenhouses, my company is currently working with some pretty big hydro warehouses like Green Growers Co-op to lock in a contract. Might not have a working model in a cannabis garden for another year, but it's looking really good so far.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Market value is the total mark-up that is justifiable at every stage of production. With beer, say, you have to grow wheat, hops, sugar, find water, process all of those things into useful products, all having value added at every stage of production. Then you have to get them all together in one place, that adds market value, and mix them in discrete and proprietary proportions, which also has a market value. Then shipping and logistics. Every time something changes hands, value is being added to the final product. That's how prices are discovered. Cost to produce X + my value added = adjusted price.
> 
> Cannabis is just: Grow plant, cut down, take off leaves, put in jar. Why shouldn't every 6-pack be $45 then? Oh yeah, black markets keeping real price discovery from ever taking hold. Marginal producers like me are less common, you have to talk to the big guys 99% of the time, and they'll rip you off. They'll have their time in the sun, but the arc of history is long but it bends toward market fundamentals.



brewery license in colorado - 350$ 
manufacture infused products- 3500$ teir one 7500 tier 3 as of 2015 .....hmmmmm how many sales to break even .....

brewed beer in boulder . we called it "set it an forget it " style of living .... 
you me feel like such a simpleton growing weed an not cleaning brewery gear ..... thanks hope we meet in person someday fucker ....


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It was my boy back home not the one in MI and he was getting 145 a quarter


my "top shelf " goes for 200 a z ...
ummmm what shelf is that ? the "ultimate" shelf lolz .... hero status....


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

mos def $1750 bro fucking up the game.

@Joedank before work i just stared at ur mountain yard & greenhouse photo. love that. makes me happy. like i can see my future in that photo.

maybe cause u in the mitten queece that low ball number works.

in the city, (b)east coast, i get $3500 an elbow.
primo. indoor. 2 week flush. tight trim. known quality.

dudes here got my (selected) cuts & smoke nugz i sent them.
cant image u do it better than any of us.

i like ur roll @Queece cause u a fiesty brother.
some of what ur saying is smart too.
he's no dummy just antagonistic.

these guys all good growers in this thread.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

That isn't real price discovery, that's government obstructionism.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Cannabis is not worth shit. You just think it is because the government thugs tell you so. That is absolute truth.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> mos def $1750 bro fucking up the game.
> 
> @Joedank before work i just stared at ur mountain yard & greenhouse photo. love that. makes me happy. like i can see my future in that photo.
> 
> ...


i kinda like him too in a way " the arc of history is long " classic ... nice turn of phrase ...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't know why people get so mad at me for correcting them on their growing practices. I'm a guy that gets really big tomatoes off his plants, your tomatoes look like they could use some work, so I extend my advice. Take it or leave it, it's just a tomato, some of you guys use it as a crutch for a lifestyle or a career. You can make a very good living as a total amateur hack in cannabis, some of you have been very lucky to have jackbooted government thugs keeping your product artificially overvalued.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

so cal master, pure kush, (legit) ecsd ...are just a few elites in the the city still going for $400+ a zip.

every year i watch over-ferted cali outdoor fuck up my #s.
i dont hate. cause i know my slice of the pie is solid.

my area, got strains these grow pussies cant even get. THANKS BROS !!!!
if i copped at a stop where i know they grow indoor, and post up...
we'd all laugh. any dude here making flower 100x better.

and that shit is $20 a gram ! LOL !

im smoking caramel candy kush & wish mountain so FADED right now. nobody got that around here. 

corner boys buy your $1750 and one day call it purple d, next god bud, next kush. same fucking nug.

i switch 75% of my practices from a few conversations w/ stow.
these guys have changed the way i look at plants & production & feeding.

never thought id have worm in my basement & be using crab meal.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I don't know why people get so mad at me for correcting them on their growing practices. I'm a guy that gets really big tomatoes off his plants, your tomatoes look like they could use some work, so I extend my advice. Take it or leave it, it's just a tomato, some of you guys use it as a crutch for a lifestyle or a career. You can make a very good living as a total amateur hack in cannabis, some of you have been very lucky to have jackbooted government thugs keeping your product artificially overvalued.


lets talk when your 10 years in the game ....


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> ummm go to anaylitical 360 and look at the indoor vs outdoor/ghouse its pretty close race ...
> 
> mongo he has no idea who he speak with ... greenhouses are where its at .... you should put up a shot of one of your spots ....


What if he's a cop?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I don't know why people get so mad at me for correcting them on their growing practices. I'm a guy that gets really big tomatoes off his plants, your tomatoes look like they could use some work, so I extend my advice. Take it or leave it, it's just a tomato, some of you guys use it as a crutch for a lifestyle or a career. You can make a very good living as a total amateur hack in cannabis, some of you have been very lucky to have jackbooted government thugs keeping your product artificially overvalued.


Why are you having conversations with yourself?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

& let me say... unpurged butane shit ...like crack in the city.

everywhere !
straight poison & shwag flower all over.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> I don't know why people get so mad at me for correcting them on their growing practices.


Because you're 25, and frankly your pics don't look all that. I mean, they look fine, but I don't think they qualify you to be handing out unsolicited advice. My ears perk up when an old head is talking. Someone that's been doing this 20+ years. Wisdom is earned, not learned.

I'm not saying I'm some expert here. Just pointing out that you're not either.

PS- People usually ask for advice when they're seeking it. Apparently social graces come with age too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

JTR , pink lemonaide , smells & tastes like i jacked a country time lemonaide truck :


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> my "top shelf " goes for 200 a z ...
> ummmm what shelf is that ? the "ultimate" shelf lolz .... hero status....


Thats swamp shelf and them boys cant even come close to mine. That as it is that is to fucking much when he pays me 3k a unit


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Because you're 25, and frankly your pics don't look all that. I mean, they look fine, but I don't think they qualify you to be handing out unsolicited advice. My ears perk up when an old head is talking. Someone that's been doing this 20+ years. Wisdom is earned, not learned.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm some expert here. Just pointing out that you're not either.
> 
> PS- People usually ask for advice when they're seeking it. Apparent social graces come with age too.


That's anti-intellectualism. "Learned not earned" is a platitude. A platitude is a thought-terminating cliche. I am 25 and smarter than 99.9% of the population, of that I can confirm with IQ placement. I've been in civil-engineering classes since I was in fourth grade. The government pulled me out of regular school, and sent me to a program called Spectrum out of Arlington Virginia, a Pentagon funded school. You're not dealing with Joe Bag-of-donuts here.

Plant physiology evolved over millions of years, your contribution and knowledge is inconsequential, at best. It doesn't matter if you've been doing the wrong thing for twenty years or a thousand years, wrong must eventually be corrected. Islam is thousands of years old, want to talk to some "old heads" about how to treat women?

If 2+2=4, you don't have to hold a masters in stochastic equations to make that arrangement work. That's why what I do is science, and what you guys doing is charlatanism.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

(Islam is only ~1.2 thousand years old, rather)


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 12, 2016)

I seen dude post the same pictures of those burned up plants.

He honestly believes that his shit is best.

And iq shows the ability to learn. Not a knowledge capasity.

Albert Einstein had a very high iq and struggled to remember how to do basic things like tieing a shoe.

Once again iq doesn't say how smart you are.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Because you're 25, and frankly your pics don't look all that. I mean, they look fine, but I don't think they qualify you to be handing out unsolicited advice. My ears perk up when an old head is talking. Someone that's been doing this 20+ years. Wisdom is earned, not learned.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm some expert here. Just pointing out that you're not either.
> 
> PS- People usually ask for advice when they're seeking it. Apparently social graces come with age too.


I would like to say also I never claimed to be an expert just that he was wrong and not subjectively but wrong. I do like your number there as I hit my 20 year anniversary this summer


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

as you can see, 2 masters degrees later, my cat is not amused.

smack that ass cat, got a plushberry cut in the house !


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> (Islam is only ~1.2 thousand years old, rather)


What is your problem dude?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 12, 2016)

And this is a thread for clone only's.

Not a fucking, let me tell you how bad you are and how good I am, thread.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> as you can see, my cat is not amused.
> View attachment 3607149


She looks pissed!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> She looks pissed!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


Right


hondagrower420 said:


> And this is a thread for clone only's.
> 
> Not a fucking, let me tell you how bad you are and how good I am, thread.


If you just hit the Ignore button you don't have to see his thread killing BS


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> What if he's a cop?


good point sorry brah i still love your cool head and the way you treat us all as equals ....


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> JTR , pink lemonaide , smells & tastes like i jacked a country time lemonaide truck :
> 
> View attachment 3607145


i tried hating on @subcool then i tried his vortex "gods pussy" cut .... BOOOM!!! he knows good cannbis boyzzzzz wish i still had her ...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

You guys are so fucking dumb, I would think you are a danger to yourselves and others. You never answered my question, here's my last post in this thread:

Why does growing in organic soil mean better quality? Don't just jack one another off about your shitty looking nugs. This is an echo chamber. Sorry I killed your thread by asking you to take each others cocks out of your mouths. I should have known better.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> You guys are so fucking dumb, I would think you are a danger to yourselves and others. You never answered my question, here's my last post in this thread:
> 
> Why does growing in organic soil mean better quality? Don't just jack one another off about your shitty looking nugs. This is an echo chamber. Sorry I killed your thread by asking you to take each others cocks out of your mouths. I should have known better.


wow you are a rude young man ... 
depth of flavor . for soil ... but most folks dont agree with me . and sometimes i some rockwool weed that is out of this world ....man now how do i get th dick back in ...my mouth


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> That's anti-intellectualism. "Learned not earned" is a platitude. A platitude is a thought-terminating cliche. I am 25 and smarter than 99.9% of the population, of that I can confirm with IQ placement. I've been in civil-engineering classes since I was in fourth grade. The government pulled me out of regular school, and sent me to a program called Spectrum out of Arlington Virginia, a Pentagon funded school. You're not dealing with Joe Bag-of-donuts here.
> 
> Plant physiology evolved over millions of years, your contribution and knowledge is inconsequential, at best. It doesn't matter if you've been doing the wrong thing for twenty years or a thousand years, wrong must eventually be corrected. Islam is thousands of years old, want to talk to some "old heads" about how to treat women?
> 
> If 2+2=4, you don't have to hold a masters in stochastic equations to make that arrangement work. That's why what I do is science, and what you guys doing is charlatanism.


I bet a lot of people used to beat you up. 


a mongo frog said:


> What is your problem dude?


he's average when it comes to growing weed and it pisses him off. He's Just a smarter version of finshaggy.


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

And fuck you Bathtub Boy. Last post, I promise.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> You guys are so fucking dumb, I would think you are a danger to yourselves and others. You never answered my question, here's my last post in this thread:
> 
> Why does growing in organic soil mean better quality? Don't just jack one another off about your shitty looking nugs. This is an echo chamber. Sorry I killed your thread by asking you to take each others cocks out of your mouths. I should have known better.


Be honest, you thought you were the best gardener till you got to this site didn't you? I thought the same thing 6 years ago till i dropped my stupid ego and said to myself these motherfuckers are raw as shit!!!!!! Then i became a student and still am to this very day. Your done learning bro. You will get no better as a gardener.......


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

All the science in the world can't change the fact that he grows regular looking weed.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

there's a sharp difference being a provocateur & an asshole bro.
i went to the harvard of the midwest u calling us all stupid.

never have i ever talked about my education.
cause i spend my days & nights in a french kitchen.

you my young dude. are a fuckwad who's "done learning".
and its true that "you will get no better as a gardener" cause ur short sighted.

3% of these guys cool on this site. most of them right here.
been [email protected] more times than u can count. i keep coming back to rap w/ these "dumb asses" why?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guy's, did you know I'm a fucken scientist?    I've been one bro!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

generous too !!!
some very generous & special peeps here.

if a cloud farts does a tree in the forest make a sound?

being a dummy, i dont know but them cuts these guys send make me happppppppppppppppy !

u on the outside looking in. dont be the boy in the bubble, john travolta ...just be you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Hey guy's, did you know I'm a fucken scientist? View attachment 3607160 View attachment 3607161 View attachment 3607162 View attachment 3607163I've been one bro!


That rocks I love science! Did y'all know I am in the top .34% In the world in IQ myself and still learn something everyday but we are just idiots right


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

i made duck confit burgers for staff lunch today.
w/ red onion & fennel marmalade. hand punched fries.

they said... im a genious.

but i was just stoned  and at work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i made duck confit burgers for staff lunch today.
> w/ red onion & fennel marmalade. hand punched fries.
> 
> they said... im a genious.
> ...


Drop the onion and send one over


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

duck is delicious.
weed is my life.

my boss is famous chef , yet cant believe there's weed that taste like girl scout cookies.

talk about a dumbass !


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i made duck confit burgers for staff lunch today.
> w/ red onion & fennel marmalade. hand punched fries.
> 
> they said... im a genious.
> ...


sounds bad ass  confit tacos i put on a menu in telluride are still on there 12 years later 
you on prep ?? i used to work grill at ilili on 5th ave in womanhatten .... fun shit slinging high end to the rich folk...


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

Those plants all look like shit, have zero volume, decent frost, but they are incredibly airy. You realize more people grow weed than rollitup users? I'm a biologist. I didn't just go to a fancy school. I went for a biology specific education, and do not need to work in a kitchen because I am too valuable to do that kind of work. Sorry, french cooking is not as important as bio-remediation, fact, that's why scientists make better money than chefs. Economic reality, oh no it can't be true!

Never answered my question about organic soil. You just put forth more conjecture. Do you know what elements are mobile in your mycosphere? Are you just a bunch of conjurers trading spells? I think you are. BYE GUYS!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

exec sous chef. confit tacos. ow shit. stole that !


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> exec sous chef. confit tacos. ow shit. stole that !


no direspect ment
ooooh hhhh snap ... was wondering how your not at service right nowish ... must trust your expo ...
good on ya grinding out the cheflife


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

i dont know about that. my guy is... uber famous... knighted in france for culinary exploits ... holder of all the best (real not tv) awards. owns 14 restaurants. & obviously, a multi millionaire.

are u an idiot.
can think of 100 chefs making more $ than any scientist.

shit i dont rent. if u catch my drift.
& a room-mate ...where would i put my mother plants


----------



## Joedank (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Those plants all look like shit, have zero volume, decent frost, but they are incredibly airy. You realize more people grow weed than rollitup users? I'm a biologist. I didn't just go to a fancy school. I went for a biology specific education, and do not need to work in a kitchen because I am too valuable to do that kind of work. Sorry, french cooking is not as important as bio-remediation, fact, that's why scientists make better money than chefs. Economic reality, oh no it can't be true!
> 
> Never answered my question about organic soil. You just put forth more conjecture. Do you know what elements are mobile in your mycosphere? Are you just a bunch of conjurers trading spells? I think you are. BYE GUYS!


thanks for making me better friends with these users .
and entertaining me trimming these last few lbs ...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 12, 2016)

i got home early. washer belt broken w/ water in the machine.
they know i got OCD.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> are u an idiot.
> can think of 100 chefs making more $ than any scientist.


I have a buddy that went to the ATL art in statute and has your same job and he does pretty damn good. Have another buddy only stopped because of the stress and he builds cabinets now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> wow you are a rude young man ...
> depth of flavor . for soil ... but most folks dont agree with me . and sometimes i some rockwool weed that is out of this world ....man now how do i get th dick back in ...my mouth


Depth of flavor and it burns In a doobie better


----------



## Queece (Feb 12, 2016)

last one, last one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Queece said:


> Those plants all look like shit, have zero volume, decent frost, but they are incredibly airy. You realize more people grow weed than rollitup users? I'm a biologist. I didn't just go to a fancy school. I went for a biology specific education, and do not need to work in a kitchen because I am too valuable to do that kind of work. Sorry, french cooking is not as important as bio-remediation, fact, that's why scientists make better money than chefs. Economic reality, oh no it can't be true!
> 
> Never answered my question about organic soil. You just put forth more conjecture. Do you know what elements are mobile in your mycosphere? Are you just a bunch of conjurers trading spells? I think you are. BYE GUYS!


I thought you left? That's late into week 4 btw. My science is better then yours just accept it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

My science will fuck people up way more then your's will.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 12, 2016)

Dude said bye like 5 times. 

I'm not a scientist.

Oh and I grow in a bathtub. At least this dude thinks so.

I start clone onlys and try to source real cuts for the southeast. 

I have now ran hydro, soil-less and organic soil.

Here is my take,

Hydro seems to give all strains the same aroma, or undertones. I my hydro smells sweet and fruity. Yields are increased.

Soil-less with organic bottle nutes gives you a good expression of the strain. Yield is ok

Organic soil really lets a strain show it's full expression. Each strain will give it's own smell and is unique to each plant. Yields are again ok.

To each his own and they all have pros and cons. 

I have also had weed with pgr's. God that shit is awful.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Damn this is way more fun than the hour I spent on here earlier


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> only way to settle this is a MI sesh
> 
> fair is fair.
> 
> i'll bring some smoke too


For my fellow MI peeps.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn this is way more fun than the hour I spent on here earlier
> View attachment 3607266


Well got done and dropped that shit


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2016)

Was it going to be a smoking piece?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Was it going to be a smoking piece?


Yea a bigger cobalt blue one like this


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 13, 2016)

I just like this picture


----------



## Joedank (Feb 13, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I just like this picture
> View attachment 3607308


very nice ...good to know NYC is in good hands between you n @mucha_mota ....

@Dr.D81 bummer about the glass . thanks to you i got the clone bug again ... picked up . cold creek kush , cherry pie og??(not sure on that one ) , tangie , sour tang, socal master kush ... an a few other hand picked for loud terrrrps 
oh man its nice to have new flavors around ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> very nice ...good to know NYC is in good hands between you n @mucha_mota ....
> 
> @Dr.D81 bummer about the glass . thanks to you i got the clone bug again ... picked up . cold creek kush , cherry pie og??(not sure on that one ) , tangie , sour tang, socal master kush ... an a few other hand picked for loud terrrrps
> oh man its nice to have new flavors around ...


Hell yea let me know if I need to pull you anything before I come out. As for the glass after you fail you just try again


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea let me know if I need to pull you anything before I come out. As for the glass after you fail you just try again
> View attachment 3607755 View attachment 3607756


Do you make carb caps? For dab rigs how much for a bottle cap carb cap lol?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Just finished a fresh batch of gg4 infused chocolate peanut butter cups and nestle crunch bars for da homies. Red velvet cupcakes cream cheese frosting and filling.

Glue terps are hella good in chocolate.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2016)

Im currently vegging a momma for clones of GG#4 for my next run. I noticed she does NOT like to be under a fan!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Just finished a fresh batch of gg4 infused chocolate peanut butter cups and nestle crunch bars for da homies. Red velvet cupcakes cream cheese frosting and filling.
> 
> Glue terps are hella good in chocolate.


It makes fire exstacts. Have been smoking a ton of gg4 bubble


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It makes fire exstacts. Have been smoking a ton of gg4 bubble



I loooove my bubble bag extracts too!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I loooove my bubble bag extracts too!


Then wait till you see how the glue yields, but it takes longer to dry enough to press out. So many terps


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2016)

One of the main reasons I gravitated toward the GG was the "silver" appearance she had when mature. She was so coverd I had to have it being a bubble fan.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It makes fire exstacts. Have been smoking a ton of gg4 bubble


Pics!?!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Do you make carb caps? For dab rigs how much for a bottle cap carb cap lol?


No not yet I just started dec 15 and had to move since then and that killed over two weeks.


----------



## danky supreme (Feb 13, 2016)

Queece said:


> It's all about resin, and you guys aren't growing for resin, you grow for vegetative weight. That's what outdoor is all about, high volume, low trichome content. Just more of it. You can't argue with science, sun-grown resin has larger heads, and less of them per m2 than indoor. It isn't my opinion, don't get pissed at me. You can't grow outdoor that is as resinous as the same cut indoors. This is scientific positivism. That's why there are different categories for indoor, light dep, and outdoor in competitions.


Here's some resin for ya. You aint shit dude. Shut your mouth and open your ears...you might just learn something.


----------



## Queece (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice prematurely harvested, tiny little nug. That is larf my homie. Frosty larf, but larf. And it isn't even dry.


----------



## Queece (Feb 13, 2016)

I will tell you, that by simple visual inspection, you are a talented gardener. I'd take your advise, not the Bathtub Club's. But your bud looks about as frosty as most of mine, minus a little volume. You know what you're doing though, maybe shut your ears and open your mouth, as evidently there are a lot of hacks trying to make it in the industry.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Let's see who's is bigger


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3607967 Let's see who's is bigger


I would like a joint lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> One of the main reasons I gravitated toward the GG was the "silver" appearance she had when mature. She was so coverd I had to have it being a bubble fan.


You would like this one too
 
Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. This is not my pic I am two days in to my first flower with it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I would like a joint lol


Done


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like this one too
> View attachment 3607970
> Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. This is not my pic I am two days in to my first flower with it.


Yep. That strain is on my short list. I was sold at "lime slurpee pheno".


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like this one too
> View attachment 3607970
> Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. This is not my pic I am two days in to my first flower with it.


OMG what a pheno, -rolls a joint- -passes a joint-sparks another joint - -rotation is key lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Done


Dammit doc now I'm gunna have to roll one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. That strain is on my short list. I was sold at "lime slurpee pheno".


It is I think


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like this one too
> View attachment 3607970
> Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. This is not my pic I am two days in to my first flower with it.


Gonna drop 140 cher beans this summer hope something like this comes out


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 14, 2016)

wow. that is one nice photo. perfect look at a sexy tga expression. yummy !

@Dr.D81

i ran chernobyl. got some real nice plants. very trainwreck like. beautiful flowers. good yield on all phenos. LOL ! is that your guest room with all those colas ?

me. hated the taste. nothing like lime.
its too funny when u grow ur own.
can be so picky.

gave it all to my girl (at the time) for xmas.
she LOVED it.

another strain she really really really liked was b-man's NL#5.

my boy in nor cal too... he's got a purple nl#5 cut he swears is mega fire.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like this one too
> View attachment 3607970
> Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. This is not my pic I am two days in to my first flower with it.


Love it! Reminds me of a Super Silver Haze I grew a few years back. She was a provider for bubble no doubt.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> wow. that is one nice photo. perfect look at a sexy tga expression. yummy !
> 
> @Dr.D81
> 
> ...


Nl#5 is one I am picking up next time I see Mike and trade out. It was the first weed I smoked in Amsterdam New Years 2000. Shit knocked me the fuck out and had to take a nap before heading out to party. That was my bed room and I was sleeping by the back door 5 ft from the greenhouse at that time


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nl#5 is one I am picking up next time I see Mike and trade out. It was the first weed I smoked in Amsterdam New Years 2000. Shit knocked me the fuck out and had to take a nap before heading out to party. That was my bed room and I was sleeping by the back door 5 ft from the greenhouse at that time


Hey @Dr.D81 shoot me a pm


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 15, 2016)

JTR , pink lemonaide


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 16, 2016)

I've never got around to jtr & it's kind of a shame as its readily available & if it's like most of subs stuff pretty easy to grow I've got a bad habit of passing over known performers for something new & untried with a catchy name


----------



## bankcee (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like this one too
> View attachment 3607970
> Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. This is not my pic I am two days in to my first flower with it.


damn that is lovely.. where's thay from?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

few jtr
couple gg#4 (clone only)
couple sfv og (clone only)
a pink cheese (clone only)
a plushberry
a sky lotus
couple dog

little wee bit o' tip burn from the amended coco but im happy overall. clones seem to like it.

the gg#4 in the 5gal garden container gonna get a 24" x 24" screen for scrog action.

i cant wait to show you guys what i did to my cut (ken's) of candyland. finally got some rooted and going in coco. the dumb shit u do.

i find kens cut of candyland likes rooting powder/cubes vs dwc.
got back ups going now. so lucky !


----------



## bankcee (Feb 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> few jtr
> couple gg#4
> couple sfv og
> a pink cheese
> ...


the two strains I want.. sfv og and gg4
nice shit brotha..


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

bankcee said:


> the two strains I want.. sfv og and gg4
> nice shit brotha..






big ups to the people who bless me !


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2016)

urkle and white are rooted, lets see whats good with these cuts.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 16, 2016)

If you can't get a cut....who has the best OG S1's ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If you can't get a cut....who has the best OG S1's ?


IMO RP Og Kush was very close to real Sfv Og and to be honest I wish it had mad the trip west. I would run it over the real cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> IMO RP Og Kush was very close to real Sfv Og and to be honest I wish it had mad the trip west. I would run it over the real cut.


Reserva Pravda?


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Be honest, you thought you were the best gardener till you got to this site didn't you? I thought the same thing 6 years ago till i dropped my stupid ego and said to myself these motherfuckers are raw as shit!!!!!! Then i became a student and still am to this very day. Your done learning bro. You will get no better as a gardener.......


THIS^^^^^^^^ All fuk long day this^^^^


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

had THE worst hermi from a pack of RP og. nut dust everywhere. no criticism. just relating my experience. had a good run with holy grail from dna. one pheno i found was a tower of og nugz. perfect sog plant. mislabeled the cut. lost it.

i think there so many S1 options for you. run what you like.

heard the buddah tahoe was killer. be cool to run 10 of those beans.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

There are some kick ass growers on this site. No doubt about that. You all have your shit down for sure. I would like to try that pheno of Chernobyl. Honestly....i grew alot of Subs gear and Chernobyl and Vortex were 2 that i kept the longest. His stuff is hit or miss with potency. Those 2 were pretty legit. Anyways i think one dude has Assburgers Syndrome or something. A bag of a douche. Or Rainman or some shit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Reserva Pravda?


Yes there Og Kush ( la og X sfv og)


mucha_mota said:


> had THE worst hermi from a pack of RP og. nut dust everywhere. no criticism. just relating my experience. had a good run with holy grail from dna. one pheno i found was a tower of og nugz. perfect sog plant. mislabeled the cut. lost it.
> 
> i think there so many S1 options for you. run what you like.
> 
> heard the buddah tahoe was killer. be cool to run 10 of those beans.


Damn that sucks you got seeded like that. I ran three with no herms, but that is Going to happen with those lines sometimes. Check out CSI humbolt 's cornbread bubba I have heard it rocks too.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes there Og Kush ( la og X sfv og)
> 
> Damn that sucks you got seeded like that. I ran three with no herms, but that is Going to happen with those lines sometimes. Check out CSI humbolt 's cornbread bubba I have heard it rocks too.


Thanks Doc


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes there Og Kush ( la og X sfv og)
> 
> Damn that sucks you got seeded like that. I ran three with no herms, but that is Going to happen with those lines sometimes. Check out CSI humbolt 's cornbread bubba I have heard it rocks too.


the nspecta got his shit together for sure.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

@since1991 i might be able to find that pheno for you, chernobyl's golden ticket right? i'll look into it, i know some people out your way who might have it.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah. Iam in Flint. All the growers i know gave up on tga awhile back. Bruce Banner and Glue is all the rage now. Appreciate it broseph.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

i know they did, but i think i know a cat whose veg room usually has some amazing cuts. last time i was out there the golden ticket was on the list. 

believe me i know all about the banner/glue craze out there, some of it was mine, lol

that banner though, amazing flavor on her, i love smoking those joints


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah i like that Banner. Ive never heard of Chernobyl golden ticket pheno. Very interested. Chern was one of the only tga strains i liked alot.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Im currently vegging a momma for clones of GG#4 for my next run. I noticed she does NOT like to be under a fan!



watch the air movement under her in flower as well, that and cold air can make her express intersex traits


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Yeah. Iam in Flint. All the growers i know gave up on tga awhile back. Bruce Banner and Glue is all the rage now. Appreciate it broseph.


I got a guy in MI you can get this cut from. Give it about a week and he will have this one. Then he will get you one no worries


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes there Og Kush ( la og X sfv og)
> 
> Damn that sucks you got seeded like that. I ran three with no herms, but that is Going to happen with those lines sometimes. Check out CSI humbolt 's cornbread bubba I have heard it rocks too.


That's interesting because I've grown out rps og and it was fire and smelled like old 818 og. But I don't think the structure or pistils are the same at all. Maybe I had different phenos than you ran, had two, but it was some of the tastiest/stoniest buds I've had in a while, but not really true to true og IMO. Calyx never got as bulbous as old sfv for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

jtr , pink lemonaide , fuego fuego (2x) mis amigos 

one pop pf p/k booster & straight agua till the end. top dressed w/ worm poop the other day.

@ 61* night temps i cant tell if she fading or N uptake is slow. playing it safe waiting till she dry dry dry before i feed.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> jtr , pink lemonaide , fuego fuego (2x) mis amigos de plantas
> 
> one pop pf p/k booster & straight agua till the end. top dressed w/ worm poop the other day.
> 
> ...



lets see some pics of that pink cheese, and the BLR 


please and thank you!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

pink cheese :


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

my black lime reserve is the #1 cut.

2 cuts are floating around (supposedly) the #5 & #1.

i dont have one in flower yet. its not a priority at the moment. she's very into low feed. takes a sec to clone in dwc. looking to get her under the dome. im playing with that. nothing serious between us yet. she's a slut. i know it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> my black lime reserve is the #1 cut.
> 
> 2 cuts are floating around (supposedly) the #5 & #1.
> 
> i dont have one in flower yet. its not a priority at the moment. she's very into low feed. think working with an og or similar.


 i won't get to flower those out unless i toss some other stuff... 

i think i'm gonna toss em, i'd rather try the new flavors


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

pink cheese , smoky smoky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> jtr , pink lemonaide , fuego fuego (2x) mis amigos
> 
> one pop pf p/k booster & straight agua till the end. top dressed w/ worm poop the other day.
> 
> ...





mucha_mota said:


> pink cheese :
> View attachment 3610030


This is the pink lemonade clone I picked up the other day. 
Here is a pic of what it is going to look like flowered out


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the pink lemonade clone I picked up the other day. View attachment 3610053
> Here is a pic of what it is going to look like flowered out
> View attachment 3610054


If that shit comes out like lemonade please tell me where to get it! I have been wanting a strain that tastes like lemonade for a long time lololol.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

i dont have THE pink lemonaide cut. like the golden ticket you can find your own version.

do have subby's cut of dairy queen though.

if its 1 in a 100 beans, like chernobyl aka the slymer , i got lucky as hell. no lie.

shit is straight country time lemonaide fire nugz. contentrates (bubbz) holy shit amazing ! good yield. clone easy. care easy. grows fast. i take to 10 weeks as she really plumps up last few weeks. more veg better too. she's special , everything about the plant is sexy.

i'd never lie about something i trade, send to homies, or whatevs. ever. plus, dude's here grow my cuts & smoke nugz i sent them. speak up if im not telling it like it is...

got a line on two bomb cuts from a true homie (maine , way NE) on another grow channel.

1) cornbread ricky's cut of TK
2) schrom

good to have friends.
& its good to be good to your friends.
the 2 or 3 people in my direct network. i love like family.
without these people id be posting in the GH seeds money-maker thread.

when i see someone score a cut like chem91 i dont get jelly. im happy for dude. im happy to see him rock it. smoke it. seed it. i dont send a PM beggin. we dont need to have garden sex to have respekt for each other & be tight knit.

though , no lie , i like garden sex.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> If that shit comes out like lemonade please tell me where to get it! I have been wanting a strain that tastes like lemonade for a long time lololol.


Mikes killer clones in Portland 
Mikeskillerclones.com < link


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> .
> 
> though , no lie , i like garden sex.



Ah hah! So that's what the garden gnomes are for!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i dont have THE pink lemonaide cut. like the golden ticket you can find your own version.
> 
> do have subby's cut of dairy queen though.
> 
> ...


I don't think this would be any kind of The Pink Lemonade just one of the three clones he sells that are his shit. That one mikes purple and katana

Tk is my short list right now. Found lvpk and a real headband I am waiting on now


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mikes killer clones in Portland
> Mikeskillerclones.com < link


man that clone list is awesome !!! 

his c99 cut ? 

want nothing but classics any more. flav of the week i scrutinize. got a few on that list making me horny !


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I don't think this would be any kind of The Pink Lemonade just one of the three clones he sells that are his shit. That one mikes purple and katana
> 
> Tk is my short list right now. Found lvpk and a real headband I am waiting on now


right. agree. im confident in my pink lemonaide cut. very very similar ur & mine. plus im only 2 cut generations from the seed mother. which i love. id never get rid of it. ever.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

i look again. super similar ! u gonna love it. fuego ! i gave some to a work friend & got "baller superstar" status.

ow i got magik tricks. but not from a hat with rabbits 

bling bling , every time i come around ur city... bling, bling !


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

JTR , pink lemonaide bubz. red hues. sexy & terp-tastic.


----------



## bankcee (Feb 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> big ups to the people who bless me !



I need some friends.. lol ones i can depend on.. 

let's be friends.. 

hahahah


----------



## COGrown (Feb 18, 2016)

GSC forum cut.
600w MH, all organic / probiotic


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 19, 2016)

Forum Cut GSC 1 week old from transplant ! 
 
 
DHN GSC 2 weeks old from transplant


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 19, 2016)

1. i love those garden containers, cal-pro brand , wamt 5 more at 5gal soon as i can grab.

2) those two cuts look so similar, DHN has some tight gear & a huge following.

3) wow look at all those seeds u cracked, impressive amount of fun in blue cups.

@Traxx187


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> GSC forum cut.
> 600w MH, all organic / probiotic
> View attachment 3611069
> View attachment 3611072


very beautiful , ur photos made my morning coffee better.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 19, 2016)

what happens when you dont label buckets. made some more bubz yesterday. ive been very curious last few time to examine the leftover & resulting "tea" from the process. taste it. touch it. check the sediment coming through 20 micron screen. etc. i use the same white 5gal bucket to make bubz always. store the bags in the same when done. etc. my ex girl (very close friend still & knows the garden secret) came over to feed my cats. she texts. i ask her to find dry plants in my veg room & hit them with the worm tea feed. all buckets were in line in the basement. the feed however, that's an orange bucket system. she feed several of my mothers till run-off the hash water by mistake. i found out yesterday. one thing about being savvy, soon as i saw the plants look a little funny ... snatched clones. they never coming back. frozen like this for weeks. slightest new growth i keep getting saved my ass.. imo cause of worm poop! literally shit is amazing.

i have all these sad ladys as cuts looking fab under a dome. lucky !


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> 1. i love those garden containers, cal-pro brand , wamt 5 more at 5gal soon as i can grab.
> 
> 2) those two cuts look so similar, DHN has some tight gear & a huge following.
> 
> ...


I use 1 and 3 gals only , only time will tell haha also yea cracked some flame hopefully they should all be above this weekend im close like 80% above now


----------



## NorthEastBreedersAssoc. (Feb 19, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Deathstar outta Ohio


I got DeathStar. Nice strain


----------



## NorthEastBreedersAssoc. (Feb 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just finished my first run of Gorilla Glue and took a little quick-dry sample. It's quite potent..... a little more sativa buzz than I was expecting. I took it down at 66 days. Easy to trim, lots of trichomes, good yield. I don't particularly care for the smell and taste of it, but those are both very subjective.
> 
> I had an issue with some bagged soil that I used for a top-dress that ended up causing the plants to yellow up over night (and killed a whole tray of clones) so I'm in the process of running a couple more cuts before deciding if I'm keeping her or not. First impression is that it's pretty good.


So did you Have a Problem with it? Is it a keeper? I got Platinum Gorilla Glue so I'd like to know more about its Mother


----------



## NorthEastBreedersAssoc. (Feb 19, 2016)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


I got these for Clone Onlys, M.O.B. , Sour Grape Cookies, Mendo Kush x SFV OG , Darth Vader OG , Bling, Louis XIV (Louis XIII Cross), DeathStar, Platinum Gorilla Glue , Critical+ S2 (Mutant Cut) & Darryl OG. .... Then I got several Photo Strains too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2016)

NorthEastBreedersAssoc. said:


> So did you Have a Problem with it? Is it a keeper? I got Platinum Gorilla Glue so I'd like to know more about its Mother


I was given a fake version the first time, and it was just OK. I have since picked up an authentic clone of GG and I really like it!

Edit: it checks all of the boxes IMO. Yield, good smoke, super frosty, smells and tastes great. Really nice all around plant IMO.


----------



## bankcee (Feb 19, 2016)

damn platinum gg?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> IMO RP Og Kush was very close to real Sfv Og and to be honest I wish it had mad the trip west. I would run it over the real cut.


here's a pic of the rp og kush that went tranny on me. all up under that girl. plant grew like a perfect cola. thats it. hardly any branching. like i did it sog kinda.


----------



## NorthEastBreedersAssoc. (Feb 20, 2016)

bankcee said:


> damn platinum gg?


Yeah it's Platinum OG x GG


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 20, 2016)

COGrown said:


> GSC forum cut.
> 600w MH, all organic / probiotic
> View attachment 3611069
> View attachment 3611072


That Forum cut looks better than the platinum cut.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 20, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> That Forum cut looks better than the platinum cut.


I'd have to side by side it to really know. The forum cut yields quite low, but I haven't vegged it out big yet. I have a friend who is going to get it big and multitopped in a 10 gallon, we'll see how she yields there. Bag appeal, aroma, and taste though are all extremely high and she's not weak as far as potency goes. It's good relaxing or in the mood type weed as far as i've seen. Never any instability either, even in a tent. Plus, low as the yield may be, she produces minimal ugly or loose bud, even the lower branch stuff is surpringly nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2016)

well had a nice couple visits with members the past two days. Today had the seed rep stop by and he was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush his buddy pheno hunted from 15 girls.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 21, 2016)

i love master kush. classic bomber. i hear the alien og yields great. you guys smoke any flowers? love to know what you think @Dr.D81


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 21, 2016)

transplanted my sfv last night. its on like donkey kong. gonna go from rose pot to a 5gal home store bucket. amended coco rules. im trying to get 33gals mixed up to "ferment". so easy just scoop out & use it. i saw subby has a branded super soil kit for $175. wow crazy its just meals & castings. never going back to salt as a primary ever again. next objective is fill the entire lab in the next 60 days. watch me now. personally i think quality, terps, ease of care trumps yield. especially if you like the nugz. i love my nookies. it aint cookies. but smoke some with me & you'd never know.

& im moving to the mitten y'all ! for realz ! 

we gonna be doing the same same a few long ass states to drive through away.


----------



## bankcee (Feb 21, 2016)

NorthEastBreedersAssoc. said:


> Yeah it's Platinum OG x GG


where yall get all these damn things.. I want it..


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 21, 2016)

bankcee said:


> where yall get all these damn things.. I want it..


from these "lowlifes"...


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 21, 2016)

bankcee said:


> I need some friends.. lol ones i can depend on..
> 
> let's be friends..
> 
> hahahah


He seems to have a thing about ppl asking him for anything....he mentions it pretty much every post .


----------



## bankcee (Feb 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> He seems to have a thing about ppl asking him for anything....he mentions it pretty much every post .


what's the matter?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 21, 2016)

mfing cherry pie ... yummmm .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3613662 View attachment 3613663 mfing cherry pie ... yummmm .


Nice looking flowers


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

drd81 all your shit looks good.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice looking flowers


thanks to a badass grower this cut is in a few good peeps hand s 
like having a friend that is known worldwide . but likes it at my house too ..lolone of the better looking cuts out there. hit it with some ghost X lemon cooks pollen


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> well had a nice couple visits with members the past two days. Today had the seed rep stop by and he was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush his buddy pheno hunted from 15 girls.
> View attachment 3613168


oh yea i got that socal master kush if you need her


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I posted this on my thread but I bet you guys will get a kick out of my currant clone list. Got a couple seedlings too
Blueballz
GG4
Daze
Jillanje
Nibiru
Cherry pie
Fireballs
Dog kush
91 cem
89 romulan
Pit bull
Forum cookies
MKG Pink lemon lemonade
White diesel
Hells angels og
Sfv og
Frank's gift
Purple alien og
Master kush
Chernobyl
Grape ape
SRS og
Bear creek kush
Lerrybee
Lemonshine
Honeybee
Gdp X honeybee
Ghost train haze
Gatorballs


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 22, 2016)

clone only cuts :

sub's cut of dairy queen , ken's cut of candyland, ken's cut of gdp , sfv og , black lime reserve, pink cheese , blue dream (santa cruz cut), gg#4 , merlins magik lemon , diamond og

other cuts :

sky lotus #2 , face off og #95 , d-og , girl scout nookies , caramel candy kush (dirty mitten direct) , wish mountain #1 , platinum delights (fine farmer's cut) , plushberry (dirty mitten direct)

seedlings :

holy power x animal cooks , (wos) madness , ssdd x sweet skunk , mt hood huckleberry


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

I can get the blr from my boy outside Chico and plan to but Ken's cut of GDP would be hella nice to run and nice selection by the way


----------



## gitarre10000 (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I posted this on my thread but I bet you guys will get a kick out of my currant clone list. Got a couple seedlings too
> Blueballz
> GG4
> Daze
> ...


Your gonna be getting PMs all night long , lol.


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2016)

Updated clone only list:
Sour D
Underdawg 
Zkittles/#24
Cheese 
92 og
Cherry pie

Updated my keepers list:
Fireball
CPK x GB #2
Mendodawg x GB 1&2

It seems I'm hard on my keeper list,well can not just keep everything. ..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Updated clone only list:
> Sour D
> Underdawg
> Zkittles/#24
> ...


What happened to the honeybee? I still run mine


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> What happened to the honeybee? I still run mine


For some dumbass reason,I let her go....really,I think I just wanted to pop more honeybee seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2016)

zkittlez,nice! u sampled her yet?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

Zkittlez is needed in my life


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

Worked a deal today bidding hooking up a 48k btu mini spit. I am getting a really tightly held cut around Eugene of Silvertip ( GDP X SSH ) test around the 28% -30%


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

hawt ! minisplit & those nugz.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> hawt ! minisplit & those nugz.


Na I will be installing the unit for a grower and he wants the HAOG and I want the Silvertip. Going to swap some others too most likely.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

mini split is the way. the more i do these window bangers, ozone units, filters... could have done a mini split. ur boy with 48k btu , that's nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> mini split is the way. the more i do these window bangers, ozone units, filters... could have done a mini split. ur boy with 48k btu , that's nice.


Yea I had a one ton I got rid of and going to get a two ton one. I still have a 1400 btu ac so I will not be in a bind for one right now.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> Updated clone only list:
> Sour D
> Underdawg
> Zkittles/#24
> ...


zkittles sounds great from all reports but did you read this sillyness??
from reddit :
Ok so there wont be much published about this, but here are some crazy things about the winning strain, zkittlez. First off all, not Michigan weed. How about its thc content? a staggering 9% yes, a weed with 9% thc beat all other entries. it was the lowest testing sample of all entries. a cherry strain from traverse city, tested at 29%, it did not place. ok, so was the zkittlez product clean? nope! mold, powdery mildew positive. zkittlez has a marketing team, they buy cups so they can advertise that they are winners. also if you want the truth about the strain zkittlez origins? it came as a clone, it was in a tray of GSC, that they bought, they didn't make it. they just got a plant that wasn't supposed to be released and ran with it. also can I get in trouble for spillin the beans on high times? in the community its been a known thing its been rigged, but I know first hand knowledge of this one. I don't know of any bribes or favors, but its fishy and needs to be talked about


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2016)

Joedank said:


> zkittles sounds great from all reports but did you read this sillyness??
> from reddit :
> Ok so there wont be much published about this, but here are some crazy things about the winning strain, zkittlez. First off all, not Michigan weed. How about its thc content? a staggering 9% yes, a weed with 9% thc beat all other entries. it was the lowest testing sample of all entries. a cherry strain from traverse city, tested at 29%, it did not place. ok, so was the zkittlez product clean? nope! mold, powdery mildew positive. zkittlez has a marketing team, they buy cups so they can advertise that they are winners. also if you want the truth about the strain zkittlez origins? it came as a clone, it was in a tray of GSC, that they bought, they didn't make it. they just got a plant that wasn't supposed to be released and ran with it. also can I get in trouble for spillin the beans on high times? in the community its been a known thing its been rigged, but I know first hand knowledge of this one. I don't know of any bribes or favors, but its fishy and needs to be talked about


Yup seen that,my boy says he can definitely see some type of cookies. .he says it purely about the smell & taste.
I'll definitely be digging deep in her..


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

My Tres Dawg lead fell through sort of.  But I may be getting a cut of Ghost OG from another friend!  Then my clone only stable will hopefully be: GG#4, Ghost OG, OGRE, and Purple Urkle.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2016)

ghost in the greenhouse
 cherry pie on left fading , ghost up front
 what got was labled / called "OG ghost" not "ghost og kush " they were very specific lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2016)

9% thc lol and they got 10k for a cut....craziness!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> 9% thc lol and they got 10k for a cut....craziness!


10k for any fucking cut is crazy


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2016)

That is crazy,but to each his own...

I never go off of %,let me smoke it,and I'll tell what it do.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

Purple Urkle.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worked a deal today bidding hooking up a 48k btu mini spit. I am getting a really tightly held cut around Eugene of Silvertip ( GDP X SSH ) test around the 28% -30%
> View attachment 3615223


muy bueno !


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Purple Urkle.
> 
> View attachment 3617844


looks nice though not much colour there...did it cure up with some purps?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worked a deal today bidding hooking up a 48k btu mini spit. I am getting a really tightly held cut around Eugene of Silvertip ( GDP X SSH ) test around the 28% -30%
> View attachment 3615223


Thats amazing!!! Your friend grew that?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2016)

Just had a buddy from mi send me out a couple gg4 cuts about a week ago for another buddy, that brings my clone only count up to 2 I plan on keeping around for a while. 

Tahoe og and Gg#4

Now I just need to find someone with a good cookies cut and I'll have the three moms I want lol. Have a docs og X kens GDP male for breeding purposes though. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks nice though not much colour there...did it cure up with some purps?


That's at 7 weeks 12/12. Still a couple weeks left I reckon...but you're right, not much color.


----------



## skuba (Feb 27, 2016)

I've smoked green purple Urkle multiple times, but it always had the purple taste and smell


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> That is crazy,but to each his own...
> 
> I never go off of %,let me smoke it,and I'll tell what it do.


I do believe that even though research has progressed that we still have little clue as to what elements make a strain fucking killer. Like you said percentage don't mean shit when you smoke it and it aligns just right with your chemistry.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 28, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I do believe that even though research has progressed that we still have little clue as to what elements make a strain fucking killer. Like you said percentage don't mean shit when you smoke it and it aligns just right with your chemistry.


even when 2 great strains are crossed the genes may not match & not even 1 bean will germinate, the whole lot can be infertile, only reason genes did not match, rare but its happened to me once


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

fine friend passing me a cut of grape ape. stoked. love known dank. true friends ...are always reliable. sending out candyland, diamond og, and a few others.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> fine friend passing me a cut of grape ape. stoked. love known dank. true friends ...are always reliable. sending out candyland, diamond og, and a few others.


Good shit bro!
I have a GA vegging to play with. Picked up a sour tangie clone, some sour d cuttings, and fireballs plant this weekend.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

yep. stoked. 7 to 8 weeks they say. me. love those afghan genes. i love the name too. its good to have integrity. years ago i grew vortex & sold the batch to a friend of a friend. i hear few days later dude renames it "7-up" & is flipping the shiz outta it. when i get the call a 2nd time. im like. no way. your done.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 5, 2016)

pink lemonaide, jack the ripper , few more weeks , just top dressed with worm poop & hit w/ fresh water for the duration.

just one half the plant in the photo.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2016)

@Joedank 

Hells og
 
Cherrypie


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Just had a buddy from mi send me out a couple gg4 cuts about a week ago for another buddy, that brings my clone only count up to 2 I plan on keeping around for a while.
> 
> Tahoe og and Gg#4
> 
> ...


Do you have the original og or the og kush? I ran the tahoe og kush from caliconnection. It was a clone I bought, it was horrible. Imo..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank
> 
> Hells og
> View attachment 3626941
> ...


Man that Hells OG is a beast and Cherry Pie so lovely. Can't wait to see my Cherry Pie like that. Sfv OG and Cherry Pie going to get flipped this weekend


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you have the original og or the og kush? I ran the tahoe og kush from caliconnection. It was a clone I bought, it was horrible. Imo..


No I have a cut of the clone only Tahoe I've held onto since I got it in 2007 i think, might have been 2008 around the time of all the huge dispensary raids in NorCal whenever that was. I've grown out ccs and there are phenos that can be found that are ok. But none really compare to the real clone. Straight kerosene funk. I bxed it recently and have one of the seeds just coming up. Has a purple tinge lol. No idea where that came from. Here's some nugs of the Tahoe.














These pics are from 5 or 6 years ago when I was still doing a heavy flush at the end of my cycle. Don't let hem get his yellow anymore lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank
> 
> Hells og
> View attachment 3626941
> ...


man looking funkadellic up in there ! i gotta get that cherry pie dialed in better ... taking trays of cuts off her for the light dep season coming up .... thinking tarps ...
man i got alot of new shit in the clone onlys taking root ...
didnt want to jinx myself but i got a selected tres sis cut , socal master , a super purple gods gift , cole creek kush and tangie rooted .... alot of terrps in there !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank
> 
> Hells og
> View attachment 3626941
> ...


Looking great! Glad that cherry pie did you right


Picked up a grape og clone in sac last weekend


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great! Glad that cherry pie did you right
> 
> 
> Picked up a grape og clone in sac last weekend
> View attachment 3628153


You were in Sacramento? Shit, if I had known that, we could have met up. Next time, Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> You were in Sacramento? Shit, if I had known that, we could have met up. Next time, Doc


Shit
I wanted to hit up Revere in Berkeley too and didn't get that way. I will be back before to long I bet


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

gg#4 , got 2 days off to get my garden tight. wild girl needs a tie down ! got a couple more to go down in smaller containers to see how they flower with dif veg times.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> gg#4 , got 2 days off to get my garden tight. wild girl needs a tie down ! got a couple more to go down in smaller containers to see how they flower with dif veg times.
> View attachment 3630575
> View attachment 3630577


She is a great one bro. Can't wait to get her back to me. Support her well in flower or those buds will be flopping to the ground.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> She is a great one bro. Can't wait to get her back to me. Support her well in flower or those buds will be flopping to the ground.


im pulling one tonight. smaller container. but im thinking that's the reason she stretched so much. im always honest. i didnt grow her good good (2x) which is why i dont show her.

but the flowers OMG reeky stanky & sexy.

the one above & the other to hit flower. i changed to amended coco (my own mix, no blood meal, my ocd says no way with that one) & the results... you can see !

i want to snatch a pic of my coco bins. is the white "mold" on top good? i added alfalfa meal & uncooked rice to encourage the mycos to "spread". i dont know the organy language. but i got a killer mix every plant but the OGz like. i can use the mix w/ sfv og but just plain ol' water w/ a touch of mag pro. im setting myself up for a 5 gal sfv grow now. 

lost an entire tray of cookies clones i notice this morning... cause i had to work doubles all fucking week ...no call no shows. i want to 1) fire the entire kitchen staff except for my sous chef & 2) chop all their headz off for ass fucking me all week. every night walk in the door straight to bed. never burped the lid. & everything was moldy. growing 20+ years. never lost more than a clone here or there. upsetting.

gg#4 , you can see the edges, that not a fade, its mismanagement ...


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 13, 2016)

GG#4 is on my wish list

_She will be mine. Oh yes. She will be mine._


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

i have nice cuts.
i have nice friends with nice cuts.
therefore nice friends pass me nice cuts.

nice : characterized by, showing, or requiring great accuracy, precision, skill, tact, care, or delicacy: _nice_ workmanship; a _nice_ shot; a _nice_ handling of a crisis.


----------



## Atrox (Mar 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worked a deal today bidding hooking up a 48k btu mini spit. I am getting a really tightly held cut around Eugene of Silvertip ( GDP X SSH ) test around the 28% -30%
> View attachment 3615223


Yes yes and yes. This made me drool. Where can I get my hands on something like this??? This is the type of genetics I'm looking to run consistently for someone who benefits from SSH genetics.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im pulling one tonight. smaller container. but im thinking that's the reason she stretched so much. im always honest. i didnt grow her good good (2x) which is why i dont show her.
> 
> but the flowers OMG reeky stanky & sexy.
> 
> ...


That's mycelium growing on top of your soil. That's a good sign. Your soil is alive!

Do you keep your containers covered? If so just make sure to have a lil airflow to keep the anaerobic bacteria from taking hold. Punch a few holes in the lid or leave it unfastened a bit.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's mycelium growing on top of your soil. That's a good sign. Your soil is alive!
> 
> Do you keep your containers covered? If so just make sure to have a lil airflow to keep the anaerobic bacteria from taking hold. Punch a few holes in the lid or leave it unfastened a bit.


no i did exactly like you say... i keep them all uncovered. the worm bin (an old rezzie with a hole in lid) i use a screen over the hole.

i been rotating the entire stock (flipping it over in each bin) 1x a week at least.

when i smell handfuls now it smells nice. normal. not funky. even with all thoses adds.

i really really really cant say enough about product from the ocean & cultivation. im amazed. crab shell (citosan?) shit is fabulous. fish bone stuff. amazing. i like gran bone meal too. but its fine dust sets me off. just like the dust from rockwool pieces. hate that. probably not grab it again. the ocean based things... and other plant meals... none of it effects my ocd like i thought.

ferts... i use just a touch. but once the coco sits & matures, ill add some fresh along the way, should be great.

im still trying to figure out how to deal with how coco (fresh) when it decomposes effects (or dont) the process of amending. like i shouldnt add this. or i need that. i want a fairly balanced medium a tad high in p/k.

little help or any ideas id appreciate.

im using solution grade gypsum w/ sulfur as a feed.
& protek & mag pro too, not changing this.

i put rice in but not for silicate.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> no i did exactly like you say... i keep them all uncovered. the worm bin (an old rezzie with a hole in lid) i use a screen over the hole.
> 
> i been rotating the entire stock (flipping it over in each bin) 1x a week at least.
> 
> ...


Feed your worms the same organic amendments that you add to your soil. Crab shell meal, alfalfa meal, oyster shell flour, rock fines, etc. All of those inputs require microbes to mineralize and make plant available. There are more microbes in your worm bin than anywhere. They will process that stuff in a hurry, and make your castings super charged. I just top dress some of my castings mid flower. No need for any additional nutrients this way.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

<3


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's mycelium .


ow it is ?
lol.

lemme give y'all my day off in a nut shell.
a pictorial. my flower space is about 20' x 6' x 6'.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

ken's cut of GDP , sexy organy girl, she's been in flower maybe 10 days. 5gal garden action.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 14, 2016)

fux work im staying up all night. my whole shit back on track. half my flower space with clone onlys. condensed my veg to 880w of light probably 120w (ish) in fans pumps etc.

in your care package bro. cuts requested. ... as always triple smell proof.

& this ...just the basic vessel. be stashed in w/ the cuts in its own smell proof. garcia vega for the wrap. all inside. just came back from the poppy store.

w/ og ghost pie x animal cooks. few pink cheese nugz. & some bubz.

mucha amor para mis amigos.

u can clik enlarge for frost factor


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank
> 
> Hells og
> View attachment 3626941
> ...


Ur cherry pie looks beautiful! I got one going now she's small but hopefully takes off! Any particular tips for her are appreciated


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worked a deal today bidding hooking up a 48k btu mini spit. I am getting a really tightly held cut around Eugene of Silvertip ( GDP X SSH ) test around the 28% -30%
> View attachment 3615223


28-30% thc? Seriously? Wow


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im pulling one tonight. smaller container. but im thinking that's the reason she stretched so much. im always honest. i didnt grow her good good (2x) which is why i dont show her.
> 
> but the flowers OMG reeky stanky & sexy.
> 
> ...


Naw bro it's nothing you did she is one stretchy bitch lol the bigger she is the more stretch she does. She doesn't need much attention and will still be better than lot of stuff that's been grown grade A. She can take whatever you throw at her but she loves N and cal/mag but you will kill her next time for sure.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> no i did exactly like you say... i keep them all uncovered. the worm bin (an old rezzie with a hole in lid) i use a screen over the hole.
> i been rotating the entire stock (flipping it over in each bin) 1x a week at least.
> when i smell handfuls now it smells nice. normal. not funky. even with all thoses adds.
> i really really really cant say enough about product from the ocean & cultivation. im amazed. crab shell (citosan?) shit is fabulous. fish bone stuff. amazing. i like gran bone meal too. but its fine dust sets me off. just like the dust from rockwool pieces. hate that. probably not grab it again. the ocean based things... and other plant meals... none of it effects my ocd like i thought.
> ...


you should throw some worms in that coco bin...
coco does not break down into fungal, unlike peat
so adding worms to it, will definitely help...


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 15, 2016)

gg#4

little early imo, very milky small % amber, but i wanted her spot back for sexing c99 seedlings.

trim. ow my best ever. stank. just like they say. sticky. yes very.


----------



## kgp (Mar 15, 2016)

Great to see the clone only thread staying on top. Good shit everyone. Here's the tk at about 55 days. Still budding. I will take her to about 70 days to get her nice and ripe.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2016)

kgp said:


> Great to see the clone only thread staying on top. Good shit everyone. Here's the tk at about 55 days. Still budding. I will take her to about 70 days to get her nice and ripe.
> 
> View attachment 3632781 View attachment 3632783


OG at its finest!!!! Always killing it I have to ask tho is it the best OG? Better than Ghost or Sfv


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

gg#4


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

gdp


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3632850gdp


Quick question sir would you know where I could get a cut of that, looks tasty


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

I got that cut at Harborside in Oakland California.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 15, 2016)

You think they ship lol


----------



## kgp (Mar 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> OG at its finest!!!! Always killing it I have to ask tho is it the best OG? Better than Ghost or Sfv


Thanks mang. To someone who doesn't smoke og often. I bet you wouldn't even be able to tell the difference. The taste, smell, and high are all similar. 

Ghost is the least dense, hardest to root, and has a bit more skunk flavor to the og pinesol funk. Very potent and mostly head high. Low yielder.

Now my sfv is a little different then the cuts going around Michigan and Colorado. I hate to brag but it's way better. In my opinion of coarse. I got this cut from a friend from Cali. He held this thing tight. He called it real sfv. The plant itself has terrible structure will grow like a bean pole it not topped. It's classic og pinesol with a lemony skunk. The flavor is just like the smell and is super potent. One of my favorites.

The tk has the structure. It's a great plant even untopped. Roots easy, it's not a big yielder by any means but will out yield the other two. It's the same og pinesol but with a deeper perfume undertones. It's neck and neck with the sfv I have for potency and taste. But it's easier to grow, better yielder, and better structure. 

Take that for what it's worth. I'd say tk and sfv are equally as effective as a med but from a growers standpoint tk is where it's at.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 16, 2016)

ghost

 

glue
 

rpsd


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3633401 View attachment 3633402 View attachment 3633404 View attachment 3633406


Come one bro you gotta let us know what it is. Can't have me guessing over


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

me _vs_ the glue


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

puff puff puff...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> me _vs_ the glue
> 
> View attachment 3634242


At 10:30 in the morning??

Are you planning on taking a lil siesta?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2016)

Soul food


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> At 10:30 in the morning??
> 
> Are you planning on taking a lil siesta?


I think he is lol that stuff def put you to sleep. He better not get too comfortable or he will wake up and over half the days is over


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 17, 2016)

DHN GSC left/FORUM CUT GSC right threw them into flower they are 7 days in or let them adjust to light so 5 days in flower! 

Forum cut


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

I was planning a trip to the Sacramento area, and I was looking at picking up some clones. I was looking at DarkHeart Nursury because they have a lot of stuff for a person who does not own a single clone only. I think that there is a 6 clone limit per person, and there will be 2 of us, so I think that I can only get 12 clones? I heard that it is easy to get a med license to be able to go into a dispensary, right? Would it be hard for an out-of-town person to get access to DarkHeart Nursery in a 2-3 day period?
Sorry for the long post, but I really think that my state is going to legalize next November and I want to have a jump on it! 
I am probably going to turn my anniversary trip into a collections trip also. So, if you were to pick 12, what would it be? I have been running seeds only for the last several years and it is time to change that... Copy and paste did not work for shit

http://darkheartnursery.com/clone-drops/

3xCrazyAlien OGAllen WrenchBlackberry KushBlue DreamBoss OGChemdawg 4ChernobylCherry PieChocolate HashberryDream QueenFire OGGhost OGGirl Scout CookiesGorilla Glue #4Grape ApeHeadbandJ1Jilly BeanKen’s Granddaddy PurpleKosher KushPlatinum OGPre-98 Bubba KushPurple CadillacPurple KushRemedy CBDRomulan GrapefruitSFV OGSherbetSkywalker OGSour DieselSpace QueenStardawgSunsetTahoe OGThe White


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 20, 2016)

@MustangStudFarm 
The DHN clone drops happen at RCP (River City Phoenix) every Thursday morning. People start lining up very early, like 3am early, just to be first in line. There is a 99 clones per customer limit. I'd recommend Sherbert, Gorilla Glue #4, GDP, Grape Ape, Dream Queen (aka Green Crack), Headband, and Girl Scout Cookies.
Wait, I just reread your post, and you don't have a recommendation? Yikes. You may have to stick with seeds for now unless you feel like trusting folks on Craigslist for clones. You need to have a California drivers license to get a recommendation from a doctor.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

the wait in line , selection isnt gonna be everything you think, some stuff will be there, some will not, you should start researching how to get a med license in cali. i heard you could get one in 24hrs. of course, make sure whatev license you get entitles you to buy cuts. they come in two sizes. heartlets (small) & reg (big) clones. you'd be lucky to leave with 12 strains. id grab 2 of my each of my fav.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

The med license might not be that big of a deal because I am meeting a old army buddy in South Sacramento, I might head to Santa Cruz afterwards and meet another friend also. I just didnt want to bother my friend in Santa Cruz for the basic strains that I can find in a dispensary, because he has some more "rare" cuts for me, I really dont know what they are yet.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Headband


Do you know what HeadBand it is? I was VERY curious about it, probably not the 717?


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you know what HeadBand it is? I was VERY curious about it, probably not the 717?


Nope, not the 717. It's most likely a nice old school cut of Diesel. When I've discussed it with anyone that's grown, or smoked it, they all say it takes them back to high school and I agree. I graduated from high school in 1995, so this girls been around.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2016)

Dont worry, I am not going to ask people on here to physically help me score clones!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dont worry, I am not going to ask people on here to physically help me score clones!!!


Why not? It would be WAAAY easier to have someone help you that already has a medical certification than to piss around trying to do it yourself. Maybe offer to buy them a clone or two for their troubles. 

Shit, if you were heading to Michigan instead of Cali Id be more than happy to give you a hand scoring some clone only's.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why not? It would be WAAAY easier to have someone help you that already has a medical certification than to piss around trying to do it yourself. Maybe offer to buy them a clone or two for their troubles.
> 
> Shit, if you were heading to Michigan instead of Cali Id be more than happy to give you a hand scoring some clone only's.


I plan on doing more than one trip!

I have a friend, that you probably know, that has offered to help. I just didnt want to mention names! He said that he could help me out, even with the "boring" strains. I dont see how SFV OG or Santa Cruz BlueDream could be boring lol... I would offer $500 for a good collection, I spend that on seeds!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I plan on doing more than one trip! I have a friend, that you probably know, that has offered to help. I just didnt want to mention names! He said that he could help me out, even with the "boring" strains. I dont see how SFV OG or Santa Cruz BlueDream could be boring lol...


Perfect!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> even with the "boring" strains. I dont see how SFV OG or Santa Cruz BlueDream could be boring!


no. not boring. classic is the reason for this thread. some new shit is instant classic that's all. sfv. never go outta style. fux what they say. blue dream too. my mother colelction to me (even the not clone onlys) is like a collection of greatest hits.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> no. not boring. classic is the reason for this thread. some new shit is instant classic that's all. sfv. never go outta style. fux what they say. blue dream too. my mother colelction to me (even the not clone onlys) is like a collection of greatest hits.


I think that boring meant that everybody has it down there? I dont feel that way about it at all! I am planning a trip to collect them, I def think that it will be worth the effort! The guy that I am seeing is not really a OG kush fan, and that was mostly what I was after, so I was a little concerned...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2016)

I should probably start over and just ask what the best OGs are in the Sacramento/Santa Cruz area. I mean, I want them ALL, but that is really pushing the idea. I should keep it under 12


Bad Karma said:


> I'd recommend Sherbert, Gorilla Glue #4, GDP, Grape Ape, Dream Queen (aka Green Crack), Headband, and Girl Scout Cookies.


This was perfect, thank you! I didnt know what Dream Queen was either. What OGs would you pick from that list? Or should I ask if they are all legit?


----------



## kgp (Mar 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why not? It would be WAAAY easier to have someone help you that already has a medical certification than to piss around trying to do it yourself. Maybe offer to buy them a clone or two for their troubles.
> 
> Shit, if you were heading to Michigan instead of Cali Id be more than happy to give you a hand scoring some clone only's.


Same here. West Michigan. I have a great cut of sfv and ghost.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I should probably start over and just ask what the best OGs are in the Sacramento/Santa Cruz area. I mean, I want them ALL, but that is really pushing the idea. I should keep it under 12
> 
> This was perfect, thank you! I didnt know what Dream Queen was either. What OGs would you pick from that list? Or should I ask if they are all legit?


No, they're not all legit; some are close, but no cigar, while others are indeed the real deal.
For OG's: Fire OG and Boss OG are proven.
OG related: Sherbert (real deal), GSC (an acknowledged Platinum cut), and Headband (beloved, and proven, despite the name not exactly fitting the heritage).
Also, there is a great cut of Candyland in the area from King Klone, if you can find it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dont worry, I am not going to ask people on here to physically help me score clones!!!


i would ...


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

you ask the right person shit have all that & more come to the door. go on vakay & have fun instead. only the nose knows. where the nose goes. when the doors closed  you should make the goals simple. especially if you cant select them yourself. id rather grab a few of each really known killer cuts. than a bunch of any ol thing. you still gonna have the whats in stock issue. have your boy go for you. now. if he's your bud he'll stand in line at 4am? he might have to to grab that fire og. something like that. i mean if i lived there. scoop up 12 of those no problem. fly them all over. plus, you gonna hang out with these cuts/cups like weedend at bernies ? cause really u score that & make jetty to your lab. i feel crazy trying to kick 5 or 6 strains to the curb. & you trying to score. but im taking in 3 and wanna ditch 3 bare min.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 21, 2016)

I need some help with clones as well I'm close to Michigan looking for some Elie strains


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I should probably start over and just ask what the best OGs are in the Sacramento/Santa Cruz area. I mean, I want them ALL, but that is really pushing the idea. I should keep it under 12
> 
> This was perfect, thank you! I didnt know what Dream Queen was either. What OGs would you pick from that list? Or should I ask if they are all legit?


Yea seriously grab a fire og cut. With out a doubt a top 5 strain world wide.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 21, 2016)

kgp said:


> Same here. West Michigan. I have a great cut of sfv and ghost.


I am glad to know the sfv cut is in Michigan. Currently waiting on my first card, Im an ex outlaw grower from an unfriendly state and I ran sfv og for years.


----------



## Strocat (Mar 21, 2016)

The real deal trainwreck is clone only an from arcada CA .. I was always curious, is real deal strawberry cough a clone only strain?

Also everybody.. Im currently on the hunt for a strain called juicy fruit. I had it once years ago and best smoke ive personally ever had. It smelled and tasted hardcore just like juicy fruit gum.

I've seen fruity chronic juice,bubblegum,sweet tooth etc. and they just dont compare to this "juicy fruit" i had.

I am also looking for strawberry cough


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 22, 2016)

One of them Ogs


----------



## kgp (Mar 22, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> I am glad to know the sfv cut is in Michigan. Currently waiting on my first card, Im an ex outlaw grower from an unfriendly state and I ran sfv og for years.


Yes, it's a great cut when you get the real deal. There are a couple cuts floating around Michigan for years that aren't the same as mine. Good vibes your way. I hope you get legal and score some good cuts. Peace


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

^ those photos some boring shit right there  pass that same ol over here. so's i can get bored with her too.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 22, 2016)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah the beans I grew out were from jaws, a lot time ago and it was fruity pebbles crossed with something and like the other dude said it had crazy colors on it fun to watch and it was very good, indie dom.


My jaws testers for his cerebral assassins getting a nice sweet fruity pebble and rotten milk smell! So fire


----------



## gitarre10000 (Mar 22, 2016)

Off topic
Is there a way to compout your "leftover" matter outside without it giving off any odor?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie getting close to being flipped will prolly wait till end of week to flip.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 22, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Off topic
> Is there a way to compout your "leftover" matter outside without it giving off any odor?


Ever made lactobacillus serum? Super easy to make. It kills the odor from my rabbit cage (which is rank) so I'm sure it would keep the odor down on a compost pile.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cherry Pie getting close to being flipped will prolly wait till end of week to flip.


I get putrid funk....and my boy gets sweet smells

Off the same damn nug.

Very good nugs though, for me...imo..TRUMPS the GG4 I ran next to her.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> I get putrid funk....and my boy gets sweet smells
> 
> Off the same damn nug.
> 
> Very good nugs though, for me...imo..TRUMPS the GG4 I ran next to her.


I like the sound of that fareal. If she looks as half as good as yours I'll be happy as hell. You know you are my bro and I respect your opinion to the fullest cus we are very similar on what we like and if you say it's better than the GG#4 I believe you. I think GG#4 gets her high praises because of how she yields good meds on top of being good and tasty etc. but I have heard many many people say she wasn't as good as they thought she would be as much as she's talked about. Most were expecting the high to be something superb unique outstanding head n shoulders above the well known elites but were a lil disappointed. You def have me excited to see what these nugs be like


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

cherry pie is very good. had nugz via a friend at work. i traded an 1/8 for an 1/8. strong. tasty. dank. very tight nug.

legit glue is testing fairly high. i wonder about the time of year... like i grow way nice plants in the fall & winter. lets be real. take a sample from the best nugz. then you think about lab conditions. etc. i highlight gas chromo reports for you from iron labs ( https://www.ironlaboratories.com/samples/ )

you see those 22% then get a few 27 to 28%.
obviously we can talk about why that ^ is... the same as my top 5 aint gonna be like ur top 5.

i smoked both CP & GG4.

the high is more direct rush like with CP. the nugz were delicious. connoisseur type. never grew it though. so jury be out.

gg4. bomb smoke too. killer plant !!!!! growerrs delight. on other places where peeps follow my exploits. 1 pic of glue is100 likes & 4 re-shares. to me thats crazy.

like i say id put my cut of face off against whateves on this entire board.

only way to see is at the clone only barby-que. ill bring the pig, box of raw king size, and some jars. u?


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I like the sound of that fareal. If she looks as half as good as yours I'll be happy as hell. You know you are my bro and I respect your opinion to the fullest cus we are very similar on what we like and if you say it's better than the GG#4 I believe you. I think GG#4 gets her high praises because of how she yields good meds on top of being good and tasty etc. but I have heard many many people say she wasn't as good as they thought she would be as much as she's talked about. Most were expecting the high to be something superb unique outstanding head n shoulders above the well known elites but were a lil disappointed. You def have me excited to see what these nugs be like


I definitely liked the gg4,but something about that cherry pie...wow
Her nugs seem small,but all pods on them buds is filled..I'll get a pic,to show what I'm trying to say..


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> cherry pie is very good. had nugz via a friend at work. i traded an 1/8 for an 1/8. strong. tasty. dank. very tight nug.


That.....very tight nugs...Oz looks like a half.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> I definitely liked the gg4,but something about that cherry pie...wow
> Her nugs seem small,but all pods on them buds is filled..I'll get a pic,to show what I'm trying to say..


GG#4 has that chemmy diesel esque to it which is typical for lots of strains as who doesn't love chem and diesel but I bet that Cherry Pie has a smell and flavor unique in its own. Plus isn't it more indica dom? That knockout lol while GG4 leans more sativa


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 22, 2016)

Shishkadiesel


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

i give some #s only cause recent iron lab reports... which i always read every month... shows you fake shit 100s of miles away... bad cuts... what to avoid... cookies testing at 10% lol ...& more) i saw hash testing at 30 to 50%. with 50s being rare #s.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Shishkadiesel
> View attachment 3638669 View attachment 3638671 View attachment 3638673


Straight killing bro. Loving the look on her and the way she stacks. I'm sure it's loud as hell too nothing like those pure funky gals only time I like my ladies to stink badly lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4 has that chemmy diesel esque to it which is typical for lots of strains as who doesn't love chem and diesel but I bet that Cherry Pie has a smell and flavor unique in its own. Plus isn't it more indica dom? That knockout lol while GG4 leans more sativa


I think most folks are chopping a little too early.

I was finally able to try someone elses gg4 and I could tell right away it needed at least 1-2 more weeks.

IMO, after 65 days it goes full on coffee/mocha.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ever made lactobacillus serum? Super easy to make. It kills the odor from my rabbit cage (which is rank) so I'm sure it would keep the odor down on a compost pile.


i was gonna say the same. & the link you gave : http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I think most folks are chopping a little too early.
> 
> I was finally able to try someone elses gg4 and I could tell right away it needed at least 1-2 more weeks.
> 
> IMO, after 65 days it goes full on coffee/mocha.


Yea most are taking her 8-9 weeks especially with the reports from some good growers that show that real high thc% from tests of her taking during that time frame. Most like her that way and she still retains that diesel chem smell and flavor but like you said after 10 weeks def starts leaning to the Chocolate Diesel parent and I'm sure take a different high too. I haven't ran her that long yet but I will when I have the chance to see what I like better.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I think most folks are chopping a little too early.
> 
> I was finally able to try someone elses gg4 and I could tell right away it needed at least 1-2 more weeks.
> 
> IMO, after 65 days it goes full on coffee/mocha.


agreed. when it looks done. it aint. i thought another 2 weeks. like 70 days easy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Shishkadiesel
> View attachment 3638669 View attachment 3638671 View attachment 3638673


sexy shishka. love that structure.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 22, 2016)

I have tried 65, 67 and 69.
The 65 was the most potent and loudest but the 69 was the most flavor.

This batch is coming down at 65.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

ill keep track of my glue in flower now. put her in on the 15th of march. end of may. be in the zone. i prefer most potent. whatev flav cant be bad. glue tastes great. i took mine all milky & 1 to 2% percent amber. chemmy. sweet though. a complaex sweet. but not fruity! & not the bad chemmy! 

cherry pie. gets the nod in the flav department. it was by far the best weed i ever got in the city. same dude traded me again for so cal master. that was excellent too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

i still got my pink lemonaide in flower. sure. 10 weeks. can take it np. she's busting 11-12. & looks amazing too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

incoming. bless. my garden just got 2x fatter.
& got that grape ape in the mix. imo classic. stoked.

& & got a pay it forward to a bro in need. one day u dont have elites.
next u do.

still... i hunger :

golden goat


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 23, 2016)

from clone. jack the ripper. harvest tomorrow.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 28, 2016)

gg4 is good if u dont have any other elites. im almost about to let it go. cherry pie sounds good but i wanna try that zkittlez after seeing a few reviews.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

These candyland nugs have me on cloud 9


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

Blue Dream and Plushberry rooted well in rapid rooter. Going into solo cups now


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 30, 2016)

*Grape Ape* - week 5 of flower, under LEC.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 31, 2016)

that's cut so close to my mother tent... i can feel it



Bad Karma said:


> *Grape Ape* - week 5 of flower, under LEC.
> View attachment 3645913


nice bro. great photo. i saw the mother plant. mine is in the works. caint wait. grape ape is a classic. how's the yield looking? smells? looks like some sexy resin all over. hash potential from the trim? clone easy? gimme the goods.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 31, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> that's cut so close to my mother tent... i can feel it
> 
> 
> 
> nice bro. great photo. i saw the mother plant. mine is in the works. caint wait. grape ape is a classic. how's the yield looking? smells? looks like some sexy resin all over. hash potential from the trim? clone easy? gimme the goods.


Thanks for the compliments. I concur, Grape Ape is a classic, and I do love her so. The yield is decent in my opinion, not small, or big, but respectable for a "purple" strain. Her scent started kicking in somewhere between weeks 3-4 of flower. Her scent is that of a "purple" plant, which is not grape, IMO. It's more berries, and an intense floral bouquet, that just go great together. As for hash/rosin making, I can't really say, as I haven't tried it yet with her, but she should make some very relaxing concentrates. She can be fussy when it come to cloning, most purples are, just make sure to give the cuttings lots of TLC, and plenty of time.
I'm gonna be breeding with her soon and can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

3 weeks 
Forum GSC
     

DHN GSC
     

@kgp !


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 3 weeks
> Forum GSC
> View attachment 3648663 View attachment 3648664 View attachment 3648666 View attachment 3648668 View attachment 3648670
> 
> ...


Looking nice and healthy bro. You will be smoking some good cookies really soon. Great job with her.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

kgp said:


> Looking nice and healthy bro. You will be smoking some good cookies really soon. Great job with her.


thanks man! wish i had better lighting or camera? haha, these pics don't do justice.! the frost started like around week 2 so crazy


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 3 weeks
> Forum GSC
> View attachment 3648663 View attachment 3648664 View attachment 3648666 View attachment 3648668 View attachment 3648670
> 
> ...


Did DHN get a new cut of cookies? That doesn't look like the slow vegging OGKB s1 pheno I had from them last year. It looks more like the Forum cut you posted before. Just wondering looks awesome bro they gonna put out for you


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did DHN get a new cut of cookies? That doesn't look like the slow vegging OGKB s1 pheno I had from them last year. It looks more like the Forum cut you posted before. Just wondering looks awesome bro they gonna put out for you


See that i dont know because i got the dhn cut from a buddy on ig... He said it was from there but idk... Didn't seem like it either maybe two forum cuts? .. The dhn one is faster then the forum


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> See that i dont know because i got the dhn cut from a buddy on ig... He said it was from there but idk... Didn't seem like it either maybe two forum cuts? .. The dhn one is faster then the forum


Naw that def doesn't sound like the DHN cut I had. I have pics in this thread many pages back I'll repost them but looks nothing like what you have. Very OGKB looking and speed of growth is the same. They may have switched out cuts tho lots of people wanted to know validity of the cut and everyone knew it wasn't Forum, Platinum or Animal. I guess we will see when they're close to being finished it they are the same or not.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw that def doesn't sound like the DHN cut I had. I have pics in this thread many pages back I'll repost them but looks nothing like what you have. Very OGKB looking and speed of growth is the same. They may have switched out cuts tho lots of people wanted to know validity of the cut and everyone knew it wasn't Forum, Platinum or Animal. I guess we will see when they're close to being finished it they are the same or not.


Yea bro i cant wait lol thanks for the info!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 3, 2016)

@kgp 
Ghost?


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> @kgp
> Ghost?
> View attachment 3648957


Looks like her to me. Pinesol and skunk?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 3, 2016)

Skunky, sweet pine with a refreshing "after smell."


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2016)

A couple shots of triangle in its final swell.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw that def doesn't sound like the DHN cut I had. I have pics in this thread many pages back I'll repost them but looks nothing like what you have. Very OGKB looking and speed of growth is the same. They may have switched out cuts tho lots of people wanted to know validity of the cut and everyone knew it wasn't Forum, Platinum or Animal. I guess we will see when they're close to being finished it they are the same or not.


I agree. DHN was slow.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did DHN get a new cut of cookies? That doesn't look like the slow vegging OGKB s1 pheno I had from them last year. It looks more like the Forum cut you posted before. Just wondering looks awesome bro they gonna put out for you





Traxx187 said:


> See that i dont know because i got the dhn cut from a buddy on ig... He said it was from there but idk... Didn't seem like it either maybe two forum cuts? .. The dhn one is faster then the forum


Remember, DHN has two Cookie cuts these days, their GSC (that AJ and I identified as Platinum Cookies), and Sherbet. @Traxx187, that DHN cut you have is Sherbet, and not their Platinum Cookies. Which means that you actually have the better cut of the two DHN Cookies, so good for you 

I've got a DHN Sherbet in flower now and she's turning out beautifully.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Remember, DHN has two Cookie cuts these days, their GSC (that AJ and I identified as Platinum Cookies), and Sherbet. @Traxx187, that DHN cut you have is Sherbet, and not their Platinum Cookies. Which means that you actually have the better cut of the two DHN Cookies, so good for you
> 
> I've got a DHN Sherbet in flower now and she's turning out beautifully.


I wonder why they just don't label their cuts what they are?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

kgp said:


> I wonder why they just don't label their cuts what they are?


They do label I believe j just think Traxx people may have forgot to tell him or something but they have Sherbet listed as that. Tbh I don't even think they know what cut of GSC they and that's why they call it that. I saw many people on IG calling it DHN Platinum but tbh I really think it is a s1 of OGKB very similar in all traits


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They do label I believe j just think Traxx people may have forgot to tell him or something but they have Sherbet listed as that. Tbh I don't even think they know what cut of GSC they and that's why they call it that. I saw many people on IG calling it DHN Platinum but tbh I really think it is a s1 of OGKB very similar in all traits


You do realize that people call it Platinum, in part, because of our discussions in this thread? That's why I've always tried to be so careful with any statements I make on here. For as many of us that contribute to this thread, there are thousands of lurkers only observing, and taking our words as gospel. Like I said at the time I grew her, she was either Platinum Cookies, or OGKB, based on all of our research. Her near solid purple coloring led me to lean towards Platinum. Either way, I think the DHN GSC is a great Cookie cut, and she would be in my garden now if it wasn't for Sherbet showing up on the menu when it did.
I'll grab a picture of my Sherbet for you guys later when the lights come on.


----------



## mendokush (Apr 3, 2016)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


Damn nice collection brother, I would give my left pinky toe for a few of them cuts lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> You do realize that people call it Platinum, in part, because of our discussions in this thread? That's why I've always tried to be so careful with any statements I make on here. For as many of us that contribute to this thread, there are thousands of lurkers only observing, and taking our words as gospel. Like I said at the time I grew her, she was either Platinum Cookies, or OGKB, based on all of our research. Her near solid purple coloring led me to lean towards Platinum. Either way, I think the DHN GSC is a great Cookie cut, and she would be in my garden now if it wasn't for Sherbet showing up on the menu when it did.
> I'll grab a picture of my Sherbet for you guys later when the lights come on.


Yea you are right. Most of he info I try to post is what I find across the web. I would've never called it Platinum if I didn't see other who grow it on IG call it Platinum but like you said regardless it is a good cut of GSC and I wish I still had it myself. Sherbet will get to me eventually and I can't wait to see what yours is looking like. Looking like to be the best cookies as of yet well besides this Blissful Wizard.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 3, 2016)

kgp said:


> A couple shots of triangle in its final swell.
> 
> View attachment 3648988 View attachment 3648989


hawt. wish i could smell all up on that. snnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiffffffffffffffffffffff.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 3, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Remember, DHN has two Cookie cuts these days, their GSC (that AJ and I identified as Platinum Cookies), and Sherbet. @Traxx187, that DHN cut you have is Sherbet, and not their Platinum Cookies. Which means that you actually have the better cut of the two DHN Cookies, so good for you
> 
> I've got a DHN Sherbet in flower now and she's turning out beautifully.


that should make some rounds. im excited bout that one too.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Damn nice collection brother, I would give my left pinky toe for a few of them cuts lol


Hey man. I was just having the conversation about how I wish I kept some of them. I am so quick to toss great cuts because I got sick of them only to never see them again. I try and hand out good ones to friends where I know I could ask for it back if need be. Unfortunately not all come back. Lol I can't complain. Though it's a lot of hard work, I am blessed.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2016)

kgp said:


> Hey man. I was just having the conversation about how I wish I kept some of them. I am so quick to toss great cuts because I got sick of them only to never see them again. I try and hand out good ones to friends where I know I could ask for it back if need be. Unfortunately not all come back. Lol I can't complain. Though it's a lot of hard work, I am blessed.


yea ditto for me with fire og and c-99. why did i keep them to myself ...the cuts of them i find now are not the same .


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Remember, DHN has two Cookie cuts these days, their GSC (that AJ and I identified as Platinum Cookies), and Sherbet. @Traxx187, that DHN cut you have is Sherbet, and not their Platinum Cookies. Which means that you actually have the better cut of the two DHN Cookies, so good for you
> 
> I've got a DHN Sherbet in flower now and she's turning out beautifully.


sherbert? hmm never had that before ill try and get a pic of them in late flower...



kgp said:


> I wonder why they just don't label their cuts what they are?


maybe they to stoned.. it happens at my job all the time...


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 3, 2016)

As promised earlier, I give you DHN's *Sherbet*, week 3 of flower.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> As promised earlier, I give you DHN's *Sherbet*, week 3 of flower.
> View attachment 3649305


That looks very pretty!!!
Can't wait to see it towards the end.
Give us a smoke report when she's done.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> A couple shots of triangle in its final swell.
> 
> View attachment 3648988 View attachment 3648989


Man, that's real nice! Makes me really like the TK cookies from Connoisseur, it has almost an identical structure! Keep up the good work kgp


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 5, 2016)

i came back to look at kgp's TK. so pretty. the first photo is world class.
of course. post up some clone only love.

ken's cut of GDP


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> As promised earlier, I give you DHN's *Sherbet*, week 3 of flower.
> View attachment 3649305


Well.. Hmmm here is the same "dhn gsc" cut i got pics are from the source.. 
Day 30 
 
Day 34


Day 64
 
 

Idk what day


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Well.. Hmmm here is the same "dhn gsc" cut i got pics are from the source..
> Day 30
> View attachment 3650547
> Day 34
> ...


Wow...can't wait to have the Sherbet in my garden. Looking like the best cookies yet


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Well.. Hmmm here is the same "dhn gsc" cut i got pics are from the source..
> Day 30
> View attachment 3650547
> Day 34
> ...


A great looking plant, for sure, but your plant looks exactly like the Forum cut, to my eyes.
Anyone else seeing what I'm seeing?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> A great looking plant, for sure, but your plant looks exactly like the Forum cut, to my eyes.
> Anyone else seeing what I'm seeing?


Exactly why I said what I said when he posted pics of them both. Once you said it was Sherbet I didn't say anymore but they looked exactly the same too me lol. Guess we will see wassup once they get futher along but I agree looks the same


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Exactly why I said what I said when he posted pics of them both. Once you said it was Sherbet I didn't say anymore but they looked exactly the same too me lol. Guess we will see wassup once they get futher along but I agree looks the same


So confused lmfao!! Well sat needs to grt here haha will make them 4 weeks in


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey @Traxx187 you sure you didn't post pics of the same plant? Lol both pics of plants are by that same chair you have so just wondering if you posted the same pics by mistake


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey @Traxx187 you sure you didn't post pics of the same plant? Lol both pics of plants are by that same chair you have so just wondering if you posted the same pics by mistake


Lol nah man i can tell because the forum cut has a green bamboo stick and the dhn dont


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow...can't wait to have the Sherbet in my garden. Looking like the best cookies yet


are you saying that's sherbet ? according to bad karma's thoughts on the strain?

that's a nice photo too @Traxx187


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 5, 2016)

i was gonna say that last photo. forum.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> are you saying that's sherbet ? according to bad karma's thoughts on the strain?
> 
> that's a nice photo too @Traxx187


Naw Traxx had posted pics a few pages back of Forum and DHN Cookies I had told him I didn't think the DHN Cookies he posted was that cus I had that cut and looks nothing like it. Karma came through and said it was Sherbet but today she said the pics of what she thought was Sherbet looked just like his Forum pics. That's why I asked Traxx if he posted same pics by mistake but he said no. So many cookie cuts tho out there it's crazy lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Day 64
> View attachment 3650549
> View attachment 3650550


 

Took a look back at my DHN Platinum Cookies and now I see the resemblance, sorry Traxx, I must be getting old. It's the way the purple was coming in at Day 64 that caught my eye and made me realize.
The reason I mentioned the DHN Sherbet earlier is only because you said the DHN Cookies that you had wasn't slow in veg. Mine, AJ's, and everybody elses vegged slower than just about anything else I've ever seen. Sherbet, although no speed demon herself, vegs at a much more reasonable rate.
I think this is another case of some visual variances that we can chalk up to environmental differences.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> View attachment 3650676
> View attachment 3650677
> Took a look back at my DHN Platinum Cookies and now I see the resemblance, sorry Traxx, I must be getting old. It's the way the purple was coming in at Day 64 that caught my eye and made me realize.
> The reason I mentioned the DHN Sherbet earlier is only because you said the DHN Cookies that you had wasn't slow in veg. Mine, AJ's, and everybody elses vegged slower than just about anything else I've ever seen. Sherbet, although no speed demon herself, vegs at a much more reasonable rate.
> I think this is another case of some visual variances that we can chalk up to environmental differences.


Even tho that's one slow lady she was good. Sure do miss her for sure she needs to be breed to something vigorous


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Even tho that's one slow lady she was good. Sure do miss her for sure she needs to be breed to something vigorous


Hahahaha......OGKB x RKS (halitosis breath)

I'm dead....lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> View attachment 3650676
> View attachment 3650677
> Took a look back at my DHN Platinum Cookies and now I see the resemblance, sorry Traxx, I must be getting old. It's the way the purple was coming in at Day 64 that caught my eye and made me realize.
> The reason I mentioned the DHN Sherbet earlier is only because you said the DHN Cookies that you had wasn't slow in veg. Mine, AJ's, and everybody elses vegged slower than just about anything else I've ever seen. Sherbet, although no speed demon herself, vegs at a much more reasonable rate.
> I think this is another case of some visual variances that we can chalk up to environmental differences.


Wow nice pics ! Yea well i cant wait to smoke it lol thanks for the info!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha......OGKB x RKS (halitosis breath)
> 
> I'm dead....lol


Lol that's a good one lol I'd def grow them bred with RKS but I couldn't call it that tho lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Even tho that's one slow lady she was good. Sure do miss her for sure she needs to be breed to something vigorous


That was my plan until I saw, and heard, from reliable sources that Sherbet was even better. Vegs faster, supposedly has better terps, looks, smoke, and all around bag appeal. I couldn't resist grabbing her instead of the Platinum Cookies. If I had the space for PC at the time, I would have grabbed both cuts, but my veg space was limited as it was. So it was every Cookie for themselves, and the allure of the sexy, sexy, Sherbet, won out in the end.



genuity said:


> Hahahaha......OGKB x RKS (halitosis breath)
> 
> I'm dead....lol


Don't feel bad, I was about to suggest that I reverse the Sherbet, then pollinate Platinum Cookies, and call it Double Stuffed.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha......OGKB x RKS (halitosis breath)
> 
> I'm dead....lol


Is there really a cut of legit RKS around? I smoked some back in like 99 never smelt bud as skunky as that shit always breeders trying to sell knock offs but they never live up to the name.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is there really a cut of legit RKS around? I smoked some back in like 99 never smelt bud as skunky as that shit always breeders trying to sell knock offs but they never live up to the name.


Lots of people think it is lost but I doubt it. Smoke that good doesn't just go away somebody underground is running it and keeping the smoke for him or herself lol. I believe it'll come back out eventually when some hippie in a non med or legal doesn't have to worry about growing and can grow in peace


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of people think it is lost but I doubt it. Smoke that good doesn't just go away somebody underground is running it and keeping the smoke for him or herself lol. I believe it'll come back out eventually when some hippie in a non med or legal doesn't have to worry about growing and can grow in peace


For real most say it's from the 60's 70's but that shit was coming out around VT in like 99 and that kids step dad was an old school grower probably still floating around in that circle just ain't seen none of them since around 00 when the kid killed himself.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> For real most say it's from the 60's 70's but that shit was coming out around VT in like 99 and that kids step dad was an old school grower probably still floating around in that circle just ain't seen none of them since around 00 when the kid killed himself.


Never had the chance to experience it. Before my time I'm a young buck lol 27 but my dad talks about it all the time. He loves all the old school shit but yea would love for it to come back out so I can tho lol may not come out tho the way how a lot try and cash in on it and don't be having the real. Just like you said already sell knock off so just think if the real is out smh


----------



## Odin* (Apr 6, 2016)

kgp said:


> A couple shots of triangle in its final swell.
> 
> View attachment 3648988 View attachment 3648989



That 2'nd pic looks damn close to my 3 g's. No clue what they "really are" though. My "OG" og I got as "Super", but was also told it was a "PK". From descriptions I've read, it's probably close to "Hollywood PK". Same OG growth and bud structure, fuely nose, with a hint of artificial blueberry. "Spacey"/giggly high.

Number 2 is lemon fuel. 3 is fuel and tangerine. 10, 8, and 7 years in the stable.

Good work, man.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Never had the chance to experience it. Before my time I'm a young buck lol 27 but my dad talks about it all the time. He loves all the old school shit but yea would love for it to come back out so I can tho lol may not come out tho the way how a lot try and cash in on it and don't be having the real. Just like you said already sell knock off so just think if the real is out smh


Not much younger than me I was like 14 when I smoked it in 99 or 00 but it was only the one guy I ever got it from never had anything like her since other weed is still great today just it was great and different than anything else available. First time I got online though and found out Skunk ain't nothing like Skunk was some shit we didn't even hear it called RKS it was just Skunk. Must have been an old school breeder in the area wish that kid never killed himself cause I might be able to get it that's when I first grew weed after his step dad was showing us pictures and telling us about growing. Would be nice to bump into the guy I probably would have never grown weed if it wasn't for that dude.

But you also have Sam The Skunkman claiming he still has it if true you know what he's planning just not going to work if others are hoarding the genetics which is very possible since we all know how most of the Dutch strains might as well be called American. Lol, Crazy how much they use strains from the US even to this day with all the OG now Cookies and shit. Just wouldn't be smart to even hand out a few cuts cause she will be used by some breeder then every breeder will have it DNA or so will win a cup and be the go to breeder. Lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is there really a cut of legit RKS around? I smoked some back in like 99 never smelt bud as skunky as that shit always breeders trying to sell knock offs but they never live up to the name.


Me too,I'd love to have that bud around...

I do have some 91 skunk Va x (bodhil)91 rks, that is in the next round of seed popping.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

Any info on the TriFi cut 
Check out my thread also http://rollitup.org/t/name-5-cuts-on-your-wishlist.905174/#post-12487603


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 6, 2016)

Are there any Durban Poison clone only cuts or just landrace seeds?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Any info on the TriFi cut
> Check out my thread also http://rollitup.org/t/name-5-cuts-on-your-wishlist.905174/#post-12487603


I don't think that cut is in mass circulation like that so many growers online prolly not growing it if any at all. Cannarado bred it so who knows if they released it. I see they use it in a few crosses too but are you able to get your hands on this or you just looking for info?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Are there any Durban Poison clone only cuts or just landrace seeds?


I'm pretty sure one of the clone shops in Cali carry a Durban Poison clone. But maybe not since its landrace and lots of people I'm sure wouldn't grow it cus of the long flower time and stretch. Well thinking about it it prolly is cus the Durban here has a shorter flower time than what's growing in Africa


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

Nope TriFi x stardawg beans 
I know its some heat in my 10 pack 
Triangle kush and fire og at the same time


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Nope TriFi x stardawg beans
> I know its some heat in my 10 pack
> Triangle kush and fire og at the same time


Oh yea def should be some fire in those bro. I know Cannarado has a section over a Firestax prolly be more info over there for you or maybe ICmag. I know it's many over there who love their gear


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the clone shops in Cali carry a Durban Poison clone. But maybe not since its landrace and lots of people I'm sure wouldn't grow it cus of the long flower time and stretch. Well thinking about it it prolly is cus the Durban here has a shorter flower time than what's growing in Africa


I need a friend that lives in California or Michigan lol


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks bro these are from greenpoint seeds if I get any seeds soon they will be brother grims or dungeon vault 

I got 4 stains 35 seeds total 
And 50 or seeds so of my cross
Might do a lemon skunk backcross with
The real lemon skunk cut before DNA or greenhouse crosses where even out.
I have the Las Vegas lemon skunk clone


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 6, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Are there any Durban Poison clone only cuts or just landrace seeds?


There's breeders that claim to have landrace strains but you can never tell for sure . DP is not a high that I like....it disagrees with me .


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

TriFi isn't a seed strain it's a clone only selected from 30 fems seeds 
All I know is cannarado said she's a tall lanky 3 leaf OG with some of the most coarse tricomes he has saw , it looks like giant sprinkles of sugar on the buds according to him .
People seem to like the Tri-fi crosses just look for the most tall stretchy phenos .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> TriFi isn't a seed strain it's a clone only selected from 30 fems seeds
> All I know is cannarado said she's a tall lanky 3 leaf OG with some of the most coarse tricomes he has saw , it looks like giant sprinkles of sugar on the buds according to him .
> People seem to like the Tri-fi crosses just look for the most tall stretchy phenos .


Only cus they not making more seeds of it lol but it's just another OG. Is it possible that it's better than both parents? Yes but Fire OG is out there so it can be got and Triangle Kush too so prolly won't see that out well at least right now. Breeders buy cuts from each other all the time so that prolly how Gu got it but yea run them bro. Would love to see what you get from them


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

I wanted a tri fi cross for something new im actually tired of Og strains which are flooded in my area but I will probably pop them soon and start a journal with a few cuts and some new seeds 
I only got a platinum bubba cut and a Las Vegas lemon skunk cut 
Dispensary's in my area dont carry clones and its illegal to get seeds ship to the state lol how do I get meds to grow then these laws are stupid


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3470382
> 
> woah sounds like you got a good buddy there. kind nugs too . here is some deep chunk IBL for y'all thought we should see what my buddy mr hill is up too.View attachment 3470382 .View attachment 3470381photo credit to tom hill. wish i new ya ...lolzView attachment 3470382


Oh my @Joedank, I know this is old as fck. I just up potted a female TH Deep Chunk IBL into a 5 gallon. Seems to be loving the heat here.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh my @Joedank, I know this is old as fck. I just up potted a female TH Deep Chunk IBL into a 5 gallon. Seems to be loving the heat here.


cant wait !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

Joedank said:


> cant wait !!


That makes 2 of us !


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That makes 2 of us !


I've been interested in the Deep Chunk for awhile...have you grown/smoked it before ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2016)

Blue cookies x gg#4 babies ..hopefully it's as frosty as the shit it came from. 
I got like 25 seeds.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Blue cookies x gg#4 babiesView attachment 3653071 ..hopefully it's as frosty as the shit it came from.View attachment 3653075 View attachment 3653078
> I got like 25 seeds.


Those are beautiful...almost white looking .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've been interested in the Deep Chunk for awhile...have you grown/smoked it before ?


Neither @skunkwreck though I definitely look fwd to it. I am also hopeful of a male as still have a few more to pop


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 9, 2016)

*Gorilla Glue #4*


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 9, 2016)

DHN "GSC" week 4  im starting to like these alot 
    

Forum Cut Week 4
  

The frost on this girl tho..


----------



## Joedank (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've been interested in the Deep Chunk for awhile...have you grown/smoked it before ?


i have smoked it and seen her growing . it is an eye popper


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

New mother plants


----------



## Joedank (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> New mother plantsView attachment 3653501 View attachment 3653502


very nice someone gave you a couple gems IMO
here is a nug of that pie in week 2-3, finally getting the soil right . she likes a cool soil compared to others i run .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Joedank said:


> very nice someone gave you a couple gems IMO
> here is a nug of that pie in week 2-3, finally getting the soil right . she likes a cool soil compared to others i run .View attachment 3653587


Yes they did and they also took me to the local HTG supply store ...I was like a kid in a freaking candy shop....I wanted EVERYTHING !!!!! I gotta bag of Promix HP that weighed more then I did...had to roll that bytch out on a cart. I shall return to this piece of garden heaven. Much appreciation bro @akhiymjames


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Quick ? what is Slymer cut ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Quick ? what is Slymer cut ?


golden ticket Chernobyl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

Subcools explanation of the Golden Ticket. 

I have seen and smoked many amazing Chernobyl samples and over time growers have given here favorite variations names to match the taste like the lime Slurpee cut or the Bloodwreck dominant variety. One such growers favorite that has caught my attention and the attention of the creator of Chernobyl, Dioxide and they call this cutting, “The Golden Ticket”. Not to confuse anyone this is not some new strain but simply a favorite female Chernobyl plant of a grower named Dirty Dan who started calling it that. I first heard about the amazing resin production from this plant last year and Dioxide has not stopped raving about it since. Seems Dan lost the cut and Dioxide had to go to some trouble to re locate her, this added to the legend of The Golden Ticket.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Cool I got one of them coming and something called gelato.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cool I got one of them coming and something called gelato.


Would love to find 1 of those, still have a bunch of Chernobyl beans so theres a chance in there. Whats Gelato?


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 9, 2016)

I been growing the same clone only strains forever now OG Kush, Sour D but I recently snagged a Triangle Kush. There is so many great strains out there I need to strain hunt and get them handed out around these parts.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats Gelato?


Not exactly sure man . Comes from the Cookie Fam .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Not exactly sure man . Comes from the Cookie Fam .


Should be nice eh


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 9, 2016)

have the mojo with the sfv. 
went 5 for 5 right out the sky from their 1st class flight.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yes they did and they also took me to the local HTG supply store ...I was like a kid in a freaking candy shop....I wanted EVERYTHING !!!!! I gotta bag of Promix HP that weighed more then I did...had to roll that bytch out on a cart. I shall return to this piece of garden heaven. Much appreciation bro @akhiymjames


Oh yea bro def much love and glad those babies found a new home. Yea that store is great they actually having a party on the 5th next month. Spend $50 and get raffle ticket win big stuff. Went last year was cool 




skunkwreck said:


> Cool I got one of them coming and something called gelato.





Vnsmkr said:


> Would love to find 1 of those, still have a bunch of Chernobyl beans so theres a chance in there. Whats Gelato?


Gelato is Cookie Fam clone only of course lol Sunset Sherbet x Thin Mints


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> I been growing the same clone only strains forever now OG Kush, Sour D but I recently snagged a Triangle Kush. There is so many great strains out there I need to strain hunt and get them handed out around these parts.


If you got the real cut of Triangle Kush which has been posted in here you will love it. Top of the line stuff there. Hope to see some pics of it


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you got the real cut of Triangle Kush which has been posted in here you will love it. Top of the line stuff there. Hope to see some pics of it


Yeah I am really excited I am vegging 4 to try


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

black lime reserve


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

gg#4 , big-un , scrog , hitting the flower room


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

pink cheese , few tops from a SOG project , 14" & flip , 2 cuts in a 3gal , made 2+ zips easy


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 10, 2016)

I think I'm falling in love with Sherbet, literally. The scent coming off this girl is something else, it's so intoxicating, I've never smelled anything like it before. I almost burned my hair standing under the light for so long huffing in this beauty's aroma, which is like a creamy, fruity, pastry. Like something that you would find in a high end bakery/pastry shop, an exotic decadence.
If a woman was wearing this scent as a perfume, I would not be able to keep my hands off of her.
Sherbet is without a doubt the easiest OG/GSC variant I've ever grown.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I think I'm falling in love with Sherbet, literally. The scent coming off this girl is something else, it's so intoxicating, I've never smelled anything like it before. I almost burned my hair standing under the light for so long huffing in this beauty's aroma, which is like a creamy, fruity, pastry. Like something that you would find in a high end bakery/pastry shop, an exotic decadence.
> If a woman was wearing this scent as a perfume, I would not be able to keep my hand off of her.
> Sherbet is without a doubt the easiest OG/GSC variant I've ever grown.
> 
> ...


She's sexxy


----------



## skuba (Apr 10, 2016)

I like the smoke of the Sherb a lot better than GSC, delicious and potent


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

Anybody ever hear of the Oside cut of Alien Rift? Being that Oside is my absolute favorite spot to get away and I am there practically every three months, I really want to try and get a source on this fine lady...


----------



## Jimsmut (Apr 11, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Are there any Durban Poison clone only cuts or just landrace seeds?


This is a Durban clone from a friend in Colorado. Smells like sweet tarts, anise, pencil shavings and bananas. Leaves a real exotic smell in the air. Tested at around 20% thc. High is not racy euphoric, but will really cheer you up if you are down and tired after work. In the morning can give you a bit of the floppy body. Very bushy vigorous grower. Can finish in 8 weeks under a 1000w, but under the 400w I run it takes 10+ weeks. Will finish outdoors in CO. This is the hardiest plant I grow and the most stable. I have never seen it produce a nanner, and it has pretty much handled any environment and nute regimen I have thrown at it. If I had to guess, given its traits, this is the result of sam the skunk man's breeding as it seems to be selected to express more indica style growth.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I think I'm falling in love with Sherbet, literally. The scent coming off this girl is something else, it's so intoxicating, I've never smelled anything like it before. I almost burned my hair standing under the light for so long huffing in this beauty's aroma, which is like a creamy, fruity, pastry. Like something that you would find in a high end bakery/pastry shop, an exotic decadence.
> If a woman was wearing this scent as a perfume, I would not be able to keep my hands off of her.
> Sherbet is without a doubt the easiest OG/GSC variant I've ever grown.
> 
> ...


you just talked me into getting that sherb! good ost...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2016)

anyone grown the urkle next to or compared it to gdp ? what did u like better?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I think I'm falling in love with Sherbet, literally. The scent coming off this girl is something else, it's so intoxicating, I've never smelled anything like it before. I almost burned my hair standing under the light for so long huffing in this beauty's aroma, which is like a creamy, fruity, pastry. Like something that you would find in a high end bakery/pastry shop, an exotic decadence.
> If a woman was wearing this scent as a perfume, I would not be able to keep my hands off of her.
> Sherbet is without a doubt the easiest OG/GSC variant I've ever grown.
> 
> ...


Damn you have her looking delicious!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

What's the yield like on the Cherry Pie ? @akhiymjames 
@genuity


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I think I'm falling in love with Sherbet, literally. The scent coming off this girl is something else, it's so intoxicating, I've never smelled anything like it before. I almost burned my hair standing under the light for so long huffing in this beauty's aroma, which is like a creamy, fruity, pastry. Like something that you would find in a high end bakery/pastry shop, an exotic decadence.
> If a woman was wearing this scent as a perfume, I would not be able to keep my hands off of her.
> Sherbet is without a doubt the easiest OG/GSC variant I've ever grown.
> 
> ...


NIce. I've got 3 Rainbow Cookies [ sherbet x monster cookies - IHG ] 20 days into 12/12. Beautiful plants, one looks like it favors yours.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's the yield like on the Cherry Pie ? @akhiymjames
> @genuity


Haven't flowered her yet. This is the first run for me. @Joedank @genuity @Dr.D81 can help you with that. I'll be able to help in about 8 more weeks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't flowered her yet. This is the first run for me. @Joedank @genuity @Dr.D81 can help you with that. I'll be able to help in about 8 more weeks


@doublejj @partlycloudy Cherry Pie yields?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

DHN has two different Sherbet cuts. Sherbet which leans to Pink Panties and the Sunset Sherbet which is more GSC. Sunset Sherbet gets the super purple color Sherbet has more the orange hairs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah I been staring at that white bitch up above @Bad Karma . Again, gd she is sexxy


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> DHN has two different Sherbet cuts. Sherbet which leans to Pink Panties and the Sunset Sherbet which is more GSC. Sunset Sherbet gets the super purple color Sherbet has more the orange hairs


Do you need a card to purchase from DHN


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you need a card to purchase from DHN


Pretty sure you do need


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> DHN has two different Sherbet cuts. Sherbet which leans to Pink Panties and the Sunset Sherbet which is more GSC. Sunset Sherbet gets the super purple color Sherbet has more the orange hairs


As usual, AJ staying on top of all the latest info for us, thank you, sir. I'm not sure which cut I have, it was just labeled Sherbet. It's starting to show some early purple in the leaves. Either way, I can tell I've got something special, and don't intend on letting her slip through my fingers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's the yield like on the Cherry Pie ? @akhiymjames
> @genuity


You should check out this one in the outdoor section. They have grown and will grow CP. http://rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-next-big-adventure-lone-oak-farms-2016.892910/

His old thread: http://rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-big-2015-adventure.854128/page-207#post-12175365


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> As usual, AJ staying on top of all the latest info for us, thank you, sir. I'm not sure which cut I have, it was just labeled Sherbet. It's starting to show some early purple in the leaves. Either way, I can tell I've got something special, and don't intend on letting her slip through my fingers.


Well I saw that new guy post about two different cuts so I went and looked for myself. Right on their site and it's explains everything. They say both are the exact same cross but one the Pink Panties dom which I think you have cus that's what they call Sherbet but the other is Sunset Sherbet which leans more to the GSC. Same coloring and all but @Aeroknow arent you running the Sunset Sherbet cut?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> DHN has two different Sherbet cuts. Sherbet which leans to Pink Panties and the Sunset Sherbet which is more GSC. Sunset Sherbet gets the super purple color Sherbet has more the orange hairs


That Sherbet sounds nice !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2016)

Indoors or out? It does fine indoors for me butnot everyone. Bet you do fine and it is better than aaverage yield. Outdoors it is a beast! I love the cherrypie!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I saw that new guy post about two different cuts so I went and looked for myself. Right on their site and it's explains everything. They say both are the exact same cross but one the Pink Panties dom which I think you have cus that's what they call Sherbet but the other is Sunset Sherbet which leans more to the GSC. Same coloring and all but @Aeroknow arent you running the Sunset Sherbet cut?


@AlphaPhase scored me that cut, and the supposed purplecitygenetics gsc cut. It sure looks like the sunset sherb I see online. But it's a long story about that cut I got. But I believe it is one of the SS cuts out there. Which one? I dunno lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @AlphaPhase scored me that cut, and the supposed purplecitygenetics gsc cut. It sure looks like the sunset sherb I see online. But it's a long story about that cut I got. But I believe it is one of the SS cuts out there. Which one? I dunno lol


It sure is a long story lol, we'll keep it at that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Midnight farms has some decent gear though, I'm running their mendo Breath and black lime reserve, the blr is seriously the best smelling ganja I've smelled in at least 10 years, it doesn't look fancy but looks killer at the same time, straight up LIME fuel with a Chem structure, their mendo isn't as good as my other mendo I don't think, but similar and should still be a keeper. Smells like mint chocolate or something, different than my other pheno a bit in structure, doesn't seem to yield as much and less purple

These are at day 49, so 3 weeks to go, first run with them so we'll see what happens


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Midnight farms has some decent gear though, I'm running their mendo Breath and black lime reserve, the blr is seriously the best smelling ganja I've smelled in at least 10 years, it doesn't look fancy but looks killer at the same time, straight up LIME fuel with a Chem structure, their mendo isn't as good as my other mendo I don't think, but similar and should still be a keeper. Smells like mint chocolate or something, different than my other pheno a bit in structure, doesn't seem to yield as much and less purple
> 
> These are at day 49, so 3 weeks to go, first run with them so we'll see what happens
> 
> View attachment 3655686 View attachment 3655687


Actually, I'll take one of those BLR moms k


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Actually, I'll take one of those BLR moms k


I just noticed I have a small case of pm on them, ugh 49 days in never fails lol. Good thing I took that pic or I wouldn't have seen it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone else notice that Chem strains are more susceptible to pm? Doesn't appear to be any on the mendo but the blr had a handful of spots nothing major that some mildew cure won't fix, but my sour Chem 91 also gets pm when the others don't? My diesels never did, just chems pretty much, or heavy indicas, also the mendo is densely packed in there and a squat plant, but the blr is on the outside and stretchy, you'd think that the blr wouldn't have it and the others would


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> nothing major that some mildew cure won't fix


What do you use as your mildew cure?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2016)

Nevermind, I shoulda GTS first haha
http://www.safergro.com/products/plant-protection/mildew-cure/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Nevermind, I shoulda GTS first haha
> http://www.safergro.com/products/plant-protection/mildew-cure/


That's the stuff! Smells like Italian food lol, works pretty good though and safe until harvest but I would not recommended to use until harvest, up until 2 weeks or so before is fine, doesn't burn pistils like that other brand (can't remember the name but most people use it)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Green cure!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2016)

This stuff sounds good. I've got a basic, but effective arsenal I'll likely add this to it. Thanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> This stuff sounds good. I've got a basic, but effective arsenal I'll likely add this to it. Thanks


No problem man, @Aeroknow put me on to it last year, it's cheap and much better than the green cure I was using, smells a little worse buut no biggy, best product for late flower pm no doubt


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just noticed I have a small case of pm on them, ugh 49 days in never fails lol. Good thing I took that pic or I wouldn't have seen it


I haven't had to do anything for pm in about 3-4 months now. I've been rid of that for a minute. But what the hell! Between dealing with the RA's and the russet mites before that, I'll take the usual pm, two-spotted, thrip, etc, and laugh at them. Lol


AlphaPhase said:


> No problem man, @Aeroknow put me on to it last year, it's cheap and much better than the green cure I was using, smells a little worse buut no biggy, best product for late flower pm no doubt


The green cure is an ok organic fungicide, but it burns hairs. I no likey that about the green cure.


----------



## kgp (Apr 13, 2016)

I got pm from pre 98 bubba. It was a pm magnet. I hated it. Rather have pest over it any day.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2016)

kgp said:


> I got pm from pre 98 bubba. It was a pm magnet. I hated it. Rather have pest over it any day.


Damm, I just got a pre 98 Bubba cut, I'll mark it down in my notes, I hate pm too! I haven't had bugs in a year except mites on 1 crop and occasional fungus gnats, super easy to get rid of those


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2016)

Whats up how abot a couple pics. I have been taking a RIU brake and most everything has been going on IG under docs.dank.seeds lately. Take a ton of time to keep up on here
  
forum cookies has gotten happy and growing good grape ape doing the same
 
and the next cycle of clones for the light dep


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

to the grill... some hot shit on the fly !


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 18, 2016)

anyone ran that oldsog ssh?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2016)

Shishka Diesel
     

If you have it, please pass the blessings forward.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

GDP , ken's cut , full on flower mode


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

gg#4


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

plushberry , dirty mitten direct , you can see the purps on the way when u enlarge


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

diamond og

chopping one in 2 weeks. no photos for you sluts just yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> diamond og
> View attachment 3660201
> chopping one in 2 weeks. no photos for you sluts just yet.


Straight killing in the garden. Look forward to seeing the Diamond OG. Plushberry killing it too and GDP. Awesome sauce!!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 18, 2016)

Forum cut fan leaf!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> GDP , ken's cut , full on flower mode
> View attachment 3660141


Bro nice. I am looking for a kens cut 
well since I ran the last beans of this strain that the breeder had left that makes this an official clone only now. Took the mains today and letting the Nibiru x fireballs finish on the lowers
Nibiru


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nibiru stem frost


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2016)

Haha how about some clone only clones


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3660638 View attachment 3660640 Haha how about some clone only clones


I'll take some of that . ha ha, long trip


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

Anybody running NorCal or SD Catpiss? Holla at me about this one


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 19, 2016)

Man I love living in a med state finally. Over the last 2 weeks I've picked up gdp, gg4, green crack, permafrost (a michigan cut), and an OG#18 selection. The og isn't a clone only but the nug that came with it was fire, every bit as good as the sfv cut I used to have. Gonna go cut hunting in Ann Arbor this weekend... can't wait.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 19, 2016)

Quick question what ever happened to bruce banner #3 that and gg4 hit about the same time but no bruce talk where can I get some


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> GDP , ken's cut , full on flower mode
> View attachment 3660141


Hey if you need a smoke tester? I can help you out and smoke a oz of it for ya..LOL LOL ..ky your grow looks good and good luck to ya.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Quick question what ever happened to bruce banner #3 that and gg4 hit about the same time but no bruce talk where can I get some


IMO its not really that great . can full on herm out in the wrong hands ... but it is really potent...


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 19, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Man I love living in a med state finally. Over the last 2 weeks I've picked up gdp, gg4, green crack, permafrost (a michigan cut), and an OG#18 selection. The og isn't a clone only but the nug that came with it was fire, every bit as good as the sfv cut I used to have. Gonna go cut hunting in Ann Arbor this weekend... can't wait.


genotype A2 had a nice selection last weekend.. picked up Sunset Sherbet and Kromes White


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 19, 2016)

*Sherbet*


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 19, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> *Sherbet*
> View attachment 3661310
> View attachment 3661313
> View attachment 3661311


Been eyeballing sunset sherbet pink panties-X- gsc at a dispensary in San Jose


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> genotype A2 had a nice selection last weekend.. picked up Sunset Sherbet and Kromes White


Thats where I plan on going... 3 hr drive but worth it. How much are their clones? Do I have to get there early to get the goods? What time did you arrive to get the sherbert?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> *Sherbet*
> View attachment 3661310
> View attachment 3661313
> View attachment 3661311


Awesome killing her!!! She looks so good and yea that one you have is def different than the Sunset Sherbet. That SS doesn't swell up as big from aero pics a few pages back and that was full on purps too. They say they have two phenos so it's looking like it and now you have to get the other to compare


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody running NorCal or SD Catpiss? Holla at me about this one


lots of cat piss over here, it's the real-deal, just not the strain though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2016)

i love the bb3! shits candy n og....


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> *Sherbet*
> View attachment 3661310
> View attachment 3661313
> View attachment 3661311


Ok lol looks nothing like my dhn gsc haha this is nice tho! My dhn still small buds like forum what week is this?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ok lol looks nothing like my dhn gsc haha this is nice tho! My dhn still small buds like forum what week is this?


That DHN cut you prolly have is Sunset Sherbet maybe or could be Thin Mints but if it's not Sunset Sherbet then it ain't from DHN. How far along is yours??


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Cherry Pie 3 weeks in


----------



## rekoj0916 (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Man I love living in a med state finally. Over the last 2 weeks I've picked up gdp, gg4, green crack, permafrost (a michigan cut), and an OG#18 selection. The og isn't a clone only but the nug that came with it was fire, every bit as good as the sfv cut I used to have. Gonna go cut hunting in Ann Arbor this weekend... can't wait.


What's the lineage on perma? If it's the cut I'm thinking of its phenomenal. I've always wanted to run it. Beautiful green& purple buds that smell like candy and seriously look like they were covered I frost from all the trichs!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That DHN cut you prolly have is Sunset Sherbet maybe or could be Thin Mints but if it's not Sunset Sherbet then it ain't from DHN. How far along is yours??


5 weeks


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys. Im willing to drive out of state to get some clone only.strains but idk where to go? Colorado?
I really want the white and gorilla glue #4


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

I've got one of my top 4 so 3 more to go any other cuts past that is a huge bonus... wow 3 more cuts and a life long dream will be accomplished.. one of the few mind you .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 5 weeks


Get some pics of that lady up so we can she how great she looks


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cherry Pie 3 weeks in
> 
> View attachment 3661592


Looking nice bro.....


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Thats where I plan on going... 3 hr drive but worth it. How much are their clones? Do I have to get there early to get the goods? What time did you arrive to get the sherbert?


Their clones range from $50-$15 from what I've seen. They typically offer the cbd strains for a cheaper donation. The timing is a little tricky. They put a take a ticket number machine outside on a door at ~9am (although this is really whenever they want to get there.. last week was around 9:40). Then you have to come back at noon and they serve people based on the number they had. If you want a good number you need to arrive between 9-10, but this is relative to how many people show up. Last week they had a 1 sherbet per patient limit so even the people who showed up at noon got one. Really depends on what the people in front of you grab too.. I think the 6th or 7th guy in line bought them out of all the SVF last week (like 40+ clones!). I'm an AA local so I just head up early and grab a ticket then go home and chill.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 20, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Their clones range from $50-$15 from what I've seen. They typically offer the cbd strains for a cheaper donation. The timing is a little tricky. They put a take a ticket number machine outside on a door at ~9am (although this is really whenever they want to get there.. last week was around 9:40). Then you have to come back at noon and they serve people based on the number they had. If you want a good number you need to arrive between 9-10, but this is relative to how many people show up. Last week they had a 1 sherbet per patient limit so even the people who showed up at noon got one. Really depends on what the people in front of you grab too.. I think the 6th or 7th guy in line bought them out of all the SVF last week (like 40+ clones!). I'm an AA local so I just head up early and grab a ticket then go home and chill.


I've been there a few times. I will tell you right now, their SFV OG is not legit. Probably an S1 from Cali Connection or something. I haven't been back in a while, but I have referred a couple patients I know there for clones, and both of them left empty handed because they showed up at noon (when they open), and everything was sold out. There was even a dude that grabbed a few numbers and was trying to sell people a spot in line for $20 a pop. lol

Their CBD gear is legit. As for the rest of it, I haven't been blown away. The cuts that I have accumulated from friends are way better than anything I've picked up there.


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been there a few times. I will tell you right now, their SFV OG is not legit. Probably an S1 from Cali Connection or something. I haven't been back in a while, but I have referred a couple patients I know there for clones, and both of them left empty handed because they showed up at noon (when they open), and everything was sold out. There was even a dude that grabbed a few numbers and was trying to sell people a spot in line for $20 a pop. lol
> 
> Their CBD gear is legit. As for the rest of it, I haven't been blown away. The cuts that I have accumulated from friends are way better than anything I've picked up there.


I've had their sfv too, and it wasn't legit.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well crap, I guess I won't be visiting them. Im not leaving here at 6am to get there in time to get in line. Then to read their sfv isn't legit, well thats the cut I wanted. I guess I'll just get things as I can. At this point I am looking for the real sfv, pre98 bubba, cookies, catatonic, and cherry pie. Bought some cherry pie last night, seriously kick ass smoke.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> I've had their sfv too, and it wasn't legit.


Hey bro when you grow Sfv OG does the buds kinda start out tiny then fill out a lot? Just wondering the one I have is a day or two over 3 weeks from flip and Cherry Pie is way ahead with much bigger buds forming. I know it's still early and has plenty time to fill out but was just curious. Could be cus I let her get a lil outta control and she has viney branches everywhere. Def won't let her get like his next run way to many side branches well she was my mom but flowering her out made a new mom


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey bro when you grow Sfv OG does the buds kinda start out tiny then fill out a lot? Just wondering the one I have is a day or two over 3 weeks from flip and Cherry Pie is way ahead with much bigger buds forming. I know it's still early and has plenty time to fill out but was just curious. Could be cus I let her get a lil outta control and she has viney branches everywhere. Def won't let her get like his next run way to many side branches well she was my mom but flowering her out made a new mom


Sfv is not a yielder, but yes the bud sites stay small and really explode the last 2-3 weeks of flower. Like hard marbles of goodness. I've seen sfv from several different people I'd have to say mine is the best cut I've seen. Quite frankly it's the best smoke I've ever had. I find it a bit better than my triangle. Just a bit, it doesn't yield as much but man that shit is so good. Post pics later in flower, I'd like to check her out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> Sfv is not a yielder, but yes the bud sites stay small and really explode the last 2-3 weeks of flower. Like hard marbles of goodness. I've seen sfv from several different people I'd have to say mine is the best cut I've seen. Quite frankly it's the best smoke I've ever had. I find it a bit better than my triangle. Just a bit, it doesn't yield as much but man that shit is so good. Post pics later in flower, I'd like to check her out.


Ok good to know. Exactly what I wanted to hear. Here she is 3 weeks in not getting the best of light either she outgrew the hood lol and way too bushy


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

sfv is in the really top tier of cuts in this country, she can yield above average though 2+ per light but you gotta get them big, 4 per light. The triangle you mention, is that the triangle kush i've been seeing around?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> she can yield above average


Really ? I've always heard she was low yielder .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

Needed : OG Kush (sfv)
GDP (Ken's)
Chem 91 or Chem d
and the dream will be complete !

Edit : then I'm gonna need a new dream lmao


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> sfv is in the really top tier of cuts in this country, she can yield above average though 2+ per light but you gotta get them big, 4 per light. The triangle you mention, is that the triangle kush i've been seeing around?


Have you managed 2 per light on the sfv cuts? How long veg and what size flower pots? Im trying that now under a DE with 6 plants in 10 gallon pots in a 4x6 foot print. Vegged for 5 weeks i think. I hope i get there. And I'm also running the fire og cut, but same as sfv in my eyes growth wise.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Really ? I've always heard she was low yielder .


she's not an nl or skunk, but she will yield respectable when grown large in large pots. 4 plants per 1k in 7 gallons flipped at least 3 foot and she can do 2lb+


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> she's not an nl or skunk, but she will yield respectable when grown large in large pots. 4 plants per 1k in 7 gallons flipped at least 3 foot and she can do 2lb+


@kgp


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you managed 2 per light on the sfv cuts? How long veg and what size flower pots? Im trying that now under a DE with 6 plants in 10 gallon pots in a 4x6 foot print. Vegged for 5 weeks i think. I hope i get there. And I'm also running the fire og cut, but same as sfv in my eyes growth wise.


Me, no because I haven't grown since DE's came out. My friend is consistently hitting 2+ though with sfv. 7 gallon pots, not sure on weeks of veg but long and big plants.

I had some fire og buds the other day, pretty nice but still prefer sfv.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been there a few times. I will tell you right now, their SFV OG is not legit. Probably an S1 from Cali Connection or something. I haven't been back in a while, but I have referred a couple patients I know there for clones, and both of them left empty handed because they showed up at noon (when they open), and everything was sold out. There was even a dude that grabbed a few numbers and was trying to sell people a spot in line for $20 a pop. lol
> 
> Their CBD gear is legit. As for the rest of it, I haven't been blown away. The cuts that I have accumulated from friends are way better than anything I've picked up there.


Fair enough. I can't speak to the SFV as I haven't ran it. However, I know someone else who grabbed the cut and ran it and said they were happy with it in the past. But again, I can't speak to it personally. I have an SFV cut coming to me so I won't be grabbing one from them. I have a couple other cuts I got from them, but haven't flowered any yet. Was just interested the first time I grabbed some a few weeks ago and couldn't pass up the sherbert. I will say that they were some small clones and they were on island time when getting started (aka fucking sloths the first week or so) but look healthy now.
@kaka420 their Kromes White is synonymous with Triangle.. but Triangle does not = Triangle Kush.. Also they had Cherry Pie last weekend, but yah I get that you have a heller long drive to get here.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

The lil time a ran sfv,the only way I seen me getting 2 a light,was to run 30+cuts a light...


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> The lil time a ran sfv,the only way I seen me getting 2 a light,was to run 30+cuts a light...


In what like 2 gallons, 1 gallons? Blocks?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> The lil time a ran sfv,the only way I seen me getting 2 a light,was to run 30+cuts a light...


That's what I was waiting to hear .


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

look up the sub lbc money maker grow (sfv) and harvest results on youtube. dude crushes it. that is the setup a friend ran with.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> In what like 2 gallons, 1 gallons? Blocks?


I was going to go blocks..

But her/my rooting game is a Lil slow/hard..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

I think you can prolly get those type of yields with maybe coco and nutes as that dude is growing with nutes and they always yield better that way. Organic soil it's not happening


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is my shot at the 2 pound fire og grow under 1 lamp. Pic 1 is day 1 of flower, pic 2 is day 5 of flower. 6 plants 4x6 foot print. Vegged only 1 day in flowering pot, before that was 1 gallon grow bag for almost 5 weeks from rooted clone. Some are telling me i should of vegged more time in my flower pots, but oh well. This is my attempt, ill make the necessary changes next time if need be.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Here is my shot at the 2 pound fire og grow under 1 lamp. Pic 1 is day 1 of flower, pic 2 is day 5 of flower. 6 plants 4x6 foot print. Vegged only 1 day in flowering pot, before that was 1 gallon grow bag for almost 5 weeks from rooted clone. Some are telling me i should of vegged more time in my flower pots, but oh well. This is my attempt, ill make the necessary changes next time if need be.


You growing in soil? 5 weeks isn't prolly gonna be enough but like you said first attempt so will make necessary adjustments. I checked out that dude grows with OG and he was vegging for long time. Never knew exactly how long he vegged for but def at least 8 weeks maybe longer and he was growing hydro style with coco and rockwool pumping them with synthetics so much more in his favor to produce yields. I'm gonna get my one plant hydro system going again once I know for sure heat won't be an issue in the garage.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You growing in soil? 5 weeks isn't prolly gonna be enough but like you said first attempt so will make necessary adjustments. I checked out that dude grows with OG and he was vegging for long time. Never knew exactly how long he vegged for but def at least 8 weeks maybe longer and he was growing hydro style with coco and rockwool pumping them with synthetics so much more in his favor to produce yields. I'm gonna get my one plant hydro system going again once I know for sure heat won't be an issue in the garage.


No, I'm growing in peat soilless (sunshine #4). Nutes every watering.


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> sfv is in the really top tier of cuts in this country, she can yield above average though 2+ per light but you gotta get them big, 4 per light. The triangle you mention, is that the triangle kush i've been seeing around?


I call bull. There is no way!


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> look up the sub lbc money maker grow (sfv) and harvest results on youtube. dude crushes it. that is the setup a friend ran with.


There's no doubt that dude kills it but that is not my cut of sfv. My buddy is California has a warehouse and runs this cut. He has the shit down to a science. He's been running this cut for years. Grows it better than me but not even close to the same structure on the video. Two different cuts for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> There's no doubt that dude kills it but that is not my cut of sfv. My buddy is California has a warehouse and runs this cut. He has the shit down to a science. He's been running this cut for years. Grows it better than me but not even close to the same structure on the video. Two different cuts for sure.


I'm sure it could be done with all the extended veg time and synthetic nutes but lots of us don't have 10-12ft height so we can get that long and let up get like trees but this run with this cut isn't near what I would like it to be so next run will be awesome


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 20, 2016)

Kevin Jodrey of Wonderland Nursery quotes it at 2.25 per DE, but he also says there are several sfv phenos. Here is the reference


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 20, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Fair enough. I can't speak to the SFV as I haven't ran it. However, I know someone else who grabbed the cut and ran it and said they were happy with it in the past. But again, I can't speak to it personally. I have an SFV cut coming to me so I won't be grabbing one from them. I have a couple other cuts I got from them, but haven't flowered any yet. Was just interested the first time I grabbed some a few weeks ago and couldn't pass up the sherbert. I will say that they were some small clones and they were on island time when getting started (aka fucking sloths the first week or so) but look healthy now.
> @kaka420 their Kromes White is synonymous with Triangle.. but Triangle does not = Triangle Kush.. Also they had Cherry Pie last weekend, but yah I get that you have a heller long drive to get here.


It's not a terrible plant by any means. Decent smoke, just not a legit cut. Zero lemon, zero pinesol...really very little smell/taste to it at all. Very much looks like some of the pics I've seen kgp and others post, but that's about it.

I've grown their Skywalker OG, purple Urkle, LVBK, cookie Kush, Cannatonic, the white (which died on me), and SFV OG. Cannatonic is the only one I've kept around. The rest were OK, but not keepers IMO.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not a terrible plant by any means. Decent smoke, just not a legit cut. Zero lemon, zero pinesol...really very little smell/taste to it at all. Very much looks like some of the pics I've seen kgp and others post, but that's about it.
> 
> I've grown their Skywalker OG, purple Urkle, LVBK, cookie Kush, Cannatonic, the white (which died on me), and SFV OG. Cannatonic is the only one I've kept around. The rest were OK, but not keepers IMO.


Understandable. I'd like to get a true SFV cut. I've got a close friend who just moved out here from the west coast and is always talking about it. Would like some lemon-lime-pinesol in the arsenal. Was your white advertised as Kromes White? I've got a few clones from them I'm going to run out over the next few months, but wont be picking anymore up for a while. I've got some bodhi stock and some of tonygreens gorilla bubble beans to get to in the near future. If the Sherbet or white is fire they'll stick around with my gg4, chaos and danscut darlins net clones for a bit.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not a terrible plant by any means. Decent smoke, just not a legit cut. Zero lemon, zero pinesol...really very little smell/taste to it at all. Very much looks like some of the pics I've seen kgp and others post, but that's about it.
> 
> I've grown their Skywalker OG, purple Urkle, LVBK, cookie Kush, Cannatonic, the white (which died on me), and SFV OG. Cannatonic is the only one I've kept around. The rest were OK, but not keepers IMO.


thanks for telling it straight  happy 4/20
it might be a good your "the white " cut died ... i think that was my vector for "russet mites" years ago ... cherry pie .. gonna go sort some seeds from this an smoke some kief rosin in the indoor greenhouse 
one love vegitative tissue propagaitors ... this thread may be used in court someday to prove these cuts CANNOT be patented...this might be og ghost


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Get some pics of that lady up so we can she how great she looks


I get some up soon homie


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here you go G @akhiymjames sat makes them both 6 weeks flushing on 7 taking down on 9th! 

Forum Cut Day 39 smells dank as fuck man @kgp i cant describe the funk, but i can say its gonna be some kill.. Shes frosty as fuck? Did i mention lol.
   

DHN GSC Day 39 this one looks like shes gonna fat up more bigger nugs then my Forum Cut for sure but less frosty but still frosty as fuck haha! Happy 420 cheers!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Here you go G @akhiymjames sat makes them both 6 weeks flushing on 7 taking down on 9th!
> 
> Forum Cut Day 39 smells dank as fuck man @kgp i cant describe the funk, but i can say its gonna be some kill.. Shes frosty as fuck? Did i mention lol.
> View attachment 3662131 View attachment 3662134 View attachment 3662138
> ...


Amazing bro looks great!!! Keep killing bro that second cut tho I don't know what it is but it ain't DHN lol could be Thin Mints something else but not DHN


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Amazing bro looks great!!! Keep killing bro that second cut tho I don't know what it is but it ain't DHN lol could be Thin Mints something else but not DHN


Haha i know right hmm.. Well i cant wait to see the end results lol. My buddy has a thin mint cut but it looks like its a yeilder lol nothing like mine tho.. One day we shall see lol watch them be the same cut...


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Amazing bro looks great!!! Keep killing bro that second cut tho I don't know what it is but it ain't DHN lol could be Thin Mints something else but not DHN


Haha my buddies i dont even know what it is says thin mint


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Haha my buddies i dont even know what it is says thin mint
> 
> View attachment 3662245


Doesn't look much like the thin mint I've seen lol. Frosty bitch though.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not a terrible plant by any means. Decent smoke, just not a legit cut. Zero lemon, zero pinesol...really very little smell/taste to it at all. Very much looks like some of the pics I've seen kgp and others post, but that's about it.
> 
> I've grown their Skywalker OG, purple Urkle, LVBK, cookie Kush, Cannatonic, the white (which died on me), and SFV OG. Cannatonic is the only one I've kept around. The rest were OK, but not keepers IMO.


right that's why im calling that cut from MI ....sfv faux g

got 2 of those in flower now. 
& got the real deal sfv in the cloner making beards.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Amazing bro looks great!!! Keep killing bro that second cut tho I don't know what it is but it ain't DHN lol could be Thin Mints something else but not DHN


was thinking the same thing. is that a dhn cut of cooks?
i always thought thin mints was "sativa" in the leaf.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> was thinking the same thing. is that a dhn cut of cooks?
> i always thought thin mints was "sativa" in the leaf.


I guess we will see when its down


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

@pin head hit us with those Thin Mint pics...so lovely


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

my game so tight i need to cut em'


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

skerp. skerp.
 black lime reserve, midnight farms, #1 cut (better yield open struxture) , lower right
jack the ripper , pink lemonaide pheno , left lower , you need to cut it !
upper right, dog kush , my selection headband leaner on the strux w/ og golf balls for the dome.

skerp. skerp.

upper right , subcool's cut of DQ , cut cut cut it ! then flip it !
lower right , my girl, blue dream santa cruz cut
middle top , diamond og , midnight farms cut


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

veg show me how u grow my cuts. never see much round here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> veg show me how u grow my cuts. never see much round here.


I love veg pics shows you growth you need to know especially on clone only. I try to show veg all the time but most don't wanna see boring veg pics lol I love em tho.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 21, 2016)

man I'd love to find the black lime reserve, or any aficionado seed cuts in Michigan.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> man I'd love to find the black lime reserve, or any aficionado seed cuts in Michigan.


Make friends on here bro. Michigan community is great and all about sharing. Few people on here in your area lots more over IC but good people around


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

I got some cuts again finally. Not all are elite but all are clone only for me.

Km's animal pie
Km's coggies
Km's cookiewreck

And GG#4

Animal pie has been in a dwc for 1 week and is laying down some strong roots.

Others are in peat waiting for roots to show.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Animal pie 1 week in a 10gal dwc.

 


Here is what they looked like on day 1 in the dwc


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Animal pie 1 week in a 10gal dwc.
> 
> View attachment 3662547 View attachment 3662548
> 
> ...


Looks good bro nice and healthy. I'd say cut back just a lil on the nutes see tip burn but that just shows your right over the edge.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Make friends on here bro. Michigan community is great and all about sharing. Few people on here in your area lots more over IC but good people around


Working on it. I just got my card about 2 weeks ago now. Just getting things established, doing my best to even find clones nearby in Lansing... very hit and miss. I basically just want to fill the garden with prime shit. The aficionado gear though.. I'd buy it if we could order it online in Michigan. Kind of lame to ask for cuts if I cant offer something back. All good, I'd love things fast but somethings take time. Once acquired they will be spread far and wide though  Its just nice to be growing again... 7 years downtime was bad for the soul. Really the goal is to establish a clone library... preservation... proliferation.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks good bro nice and healthy. I'd say cut back just a lil on the nutes see tip burn but that just shows your right over the edge.


They were burned upon arrival. It's at .3ec so it's pretty low. My tap is .1ec. Was told she was feeding at .7ec when the cut was taken. It spent 5 or 6 days unrooted in transport and then 10 days for roots to poke thru the jiffy pellets.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol, my well water is 0.8ec


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Lol, my well water is 0.8ec


mine too  but it makes for frosty buds at the end ...  i use/ cut it with R/o and rain water ... how about you ?
citric acid every third watering as well ... krebs cycle n shit ...
sour amnisia haze . smellz like skittles and fruits ...


----------



## kgp (Apr 21, 2016)

Gg4.


----------



## kgp (Apr 21, 2016)

Triangle kush


----------



## kgp (Apr 21, 2016)

Sfv early flower


----------



## kgp (Apr 21, 2016)

Chrome diesel


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 21, 2016)

Joedank said:


> mine too  but it makes for frosty buds at the end ...  i use/ cut it with R/o and rain water ... how about you ?
> citric acid every third watering as well ... krebs cycle n shit ...
> View attachment 3662647sour amnisia haze . smellz like skittles and fruits ...



I just use it plain. It's got all my calmag needs, plus some! I haven't had any lockout issues, and have had happy plants so I'm not changing anything right now.

Wait, you water with citric acid? Please explain!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 21, 2016)

Citric acid is used in alot of water conditioners.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I just use it plain. It's got all my calmag needs, plus some! I haven't had any lockout issues, and have had happy plants so I'm not changing anything right now.
> 
> Wait, you water with citric acid? Please explain!


it changes the ph slightly then allows the bactieria to eat the citric acid an the exudates "steer" the ph back ...so the plant can access other ions at differing ph's ... mostly for folks who use alot of compost an no liquid ferts.... i have not added a true bottled fert yet this year ... the flavor of age old organics is nice . guano is pretty good taste wise as well . but fucking aloe vera, sul-pomag, and coconut water in the last month is my new favorite with a hint of bm-1 and grokashi ... 
i am digging some botanicare grown bud from a buddy as well . 
and the gen hydro line is solid too... i dont hate on it . but its got a weird aftertaste to me unless some trickery is done ...lol...


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 21, 2016)

Joedank said:


> it changes the ph slightly then allows the bactieria to eat the citric acid an the exudates "steer" the ph back ...so the plant can access other ions at differing ph's ... mostly for folks who use alot of compost an no liquid ferts.... i have not added a true bottled fert yet this year ... the flavor of age old organics is nice . guano is pretty good taste wise as well . but fucking aloe vera, sul-pomag, and coconut water in the last month is my new favorite with a hint of bm-1 and grokashi ...
> i am digging some botanicare grown bud from a buddy as well .
> and the gen hydro line is solid too... i dont hate on it . but its got a weird aftertaste to me unless some trickery is done ...lol...


You've picqued my interest, for sure!

I guess I've always relied upon wet/dry cycles to get my full range of pH swings when I've done organics. Let me correct myself, I've never had to worry about pH or much of anything else when doing organics, but I've never gotten that far into it.

I see Matt Rize has a thread here about this, but there's some conflicting info.

I'm familiar with the krebs cycle in regards to oxidative cellular metabolism and ATP production, and I know that roots release exudates to manipulate ion exchange at that level. I'd love to see more reports and data about watering with citric acid water.

Lol I guess my day wasn't complete without learning something new!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2016)

idk if the citric acid actually will stimulate the krebs cycle but it is involved and i like the results from citric acid foliar and in fertigation in regards to nutrient aquisition ...lol...i use aloe vera 200x a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon with ksil for my salicylic acic source ...
*Foliar sprays of citric acid and salicylic acid alter the pattern of root acquisition of some minerals in sweet basil (Ocimum basilicum L.)*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4215826/

but it also has a ionisation effect in water as well that is really neat ..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Cherry Pie 3-4 weeks in and killing!!! Gonna love this one for sure stacking in just right frost is there buds will swell. Smell is nice sweet funk but it hasn't kicked all the way in yet

 

Sfv OG is looking good too. Glad to know these tiny buds will kick into gear more later lol. Not not what I want the run to be but it is what. Nice lemony type pine smell still liking what I'm seeing and can't wait to the finish


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice cherry


----------



## Bad Karma (May 1, 2016)

Here's one of the lower buds on my Grape Ape turning as purple as possible.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 1, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Here's one of the lower buds on my Grape Ape turning as purple as possible.
> View attachment 3670621


Dude wtf!!!!!!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (May 1, 2016)

That Grape Ape looks phenominal!!! Great job!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 2, 2016)

5 weeks and and they going strong. Love both of these and they will stay

Sfv OG straight lemon pine skunk so intoxicating
 

Cherry Pie sweet with a funk there too. Stacking oh so nice and so frosty


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2016)

Purple Urkle. Last run for her. Good, but not great IMO.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Purple Urkle. Last run for her. Good, but not great IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3671761 View attachment 3671763


If you every want to get rid of her...just saying .


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Purple Urkle. Last run for her. Good, but not great IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3671761 View attachment 3671763


u getting grape soda off her?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> u getting grape soda off her?


Should taste like Grape juice IMHO....I would love to have her in my collection.....FWIW I'm looking for a Trainwreck (arcata cut)


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2016)

thats what im hoping for


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> thats what im hoping for


If you source it maybe we could discuss a trade


----------



## skunkwreck (May 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Purple Urkle. Last run for her. Good, but not great IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3671761 View attachment 3671763


I couldn't get rid of her for the fact she's a classic .


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Should taste like Grape juice IMHO....I would love to have her in my collection.....FWIW I'm looking for a Trainwreck (arcata cut)


It's funny, arcata tw is supposed to be in the cookie wreck I'm growing out, but it does not seem to show in the slightest in the pheno I've got lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 3, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> u getting grape soda off her?


It's got a grape note. I'd say it's more lavender...but I'm not the best at describing smells/flavors. Honestly my Cheesequake (which has PU in it) is more grapey, and has a more pronounced smell and taste.




skunkwreck said:


> I couldn't get rid of her for the fact she's a classic .


Yeah, but there's only so much space. Can't keep em all. It's a nice plant, and I'm glad I ran her a few times, but the short stature and slow veg makes it expendable for me.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's funny, arcata tw is supposed to be in the cookie wreck I'm growing out, but it does not seem to show in the slightest in the pheno I've got lol.


Ya Cookie Wreck def has the Trainwreck showing. Those thin leaves is it but def lots of cookie coming out too. The stacking is def Trainwreck cookies is long internode. Cookie Wreck is one of the good cookie crosses I've seen.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2016)

my 1st few runs with gg4 and og were flop city! this run was no dif until i topdressed with some new shit. i added in some alaskan humus i think it is and the buildasoil cal/phos. the og had 2 branches i didnt feel like staking,now theyre standing on their own. the gg4 i usually have like 4 stakes to coral her, none. i did have to eventually stake the og, but that was to open her up lol love how full they are under the 1k...


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ya Cookie Wreck def has the Trainwreck showing. Those thin leaves is it but def lots of cookie coming out too. The stacking is def Trainwreck cookies is long internode. Cookie Wreck is one of the good cookie crosses I've seen.


I see mostly cookies but it's been a long time since I've grown out tw.












looks great regardless. Smell really interesting.




the long internodes are hiding underneath lol.


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> my 1st few runs with gg4 and og were flop city! this run was no dif until i topdressed with some new shit. i added in some alaskan humus i think it is and the buildasoil cal/phos. the og had 2 branches i didnt feel like staking,now theyre standing on their own. the gg4 i usually have like 4 stakes to coral her, none. i did have to eventually stake the og, but that was to open her up lol love how full they are under the 1k...


it IS the cal/phos  thanks for reminding me gotta go see jermy tomarrow...lol
 honeybee f2 hashplant pheno . from genstash seeds ...


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 7, 2016)

Anyone growing anything from King Klones?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I see mostly cookies but it's been a long time since I've grown out tw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see some TW in it especially in the 4th pic but still looks cookie dominant


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone growing anything from King Klones?


They supposedly have the Gelato #45. Would love to see what it's about but hear it's not really potent great flavor tho well I think that's the #33


----------



## skunkwreck (May 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I couldn't get rid of her for the fact she's a classic .


Plz don't get rid of her


----------



## bryangtho (May 8, 2016)

A very old northern light I have been grown it for over 15 years and my mate had it for 5 years before I got my hands on it
So its a good 20 years old


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> A very old northern light I have been grown it for over 15 years and my mate had it for 5 years before I got my hands on it
> So its a good 20 years old View attachment 3676939


Nice....like to see a fan leaf pic if possible...wanna do a comparison.


----------



## bryangtho (May 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nice....like to see a fan leaf pic if possible...wanna do a comparison.


Here one from 6 days ago I had taken the leaf off just to let a bit off light in will pull in 5 days. It would be one of the best smoke


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

My oh My, Sweet Cherry Pie!!!!!! 6 weeks and killing don't see this one going over 9 but will see. Moving very fast and smelling oh so lovely. Gen hit it spot on sweet and funk in there at same time. Lovely lady and very easy to grow. Will be in rotation every run

 

Sfv OG what they say nowadays it's that gas!!! Man this lady stinks and I can see why OG is so loved with many. This will be in rotation every run too and will def get a real true run as this mom that as flipped isn't near what I would like but she's pushing right along. New in veg is killing; def will 10 weeks or more this run


----------



## mrpink55 (May 10, 2016)

Where the Tahoe og at ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

@kgp what day you usually harvest the Sfv OG? I will never run her without a net again lol well I'll say I'll never run a mom plant that's been bushed out with thousands of branches coming off her. Way too floppy for that. Luckily the main branches are strong because of supercropping but up top is flopping everywhere lol can't do nothing about it either way to many to be tying up. Got some tied up but just letting them flop till finish.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @kgp what day you usually harvest the Sfv OG? I will never run her without a net again lol well I'll say I'll never run a mom plant that's been bushed out with thousands of branches coming off her. Way too floppy for that. Luckily the main branches are strong because of supercropping but up top is flopping everywhere lol can't do nothing about it either way to many to be tying up. Got some tied up but just letting them flop till finish.


I usually end up using a tomato cage when it's too late for a net. the square kind that fold up. Usually you can get the cage in the right shape, and slide it in there. Not perfect, but works in a pinch to keep them from flopping all the way to the ground.
Buddah Tahoe OG ready to be harvested....if it wasn't for the cage theses buds would be on the ground. If they could support themselves, they would be 2+ feet higher lol


----------



## sidewing (May 11, 2016)

I'd love to have urkle again. I had it years ago.. Amazing flavor and just straight relaxed body indica.. I had kens gdp so I phased out urkle.. But now I want it back.. I just obtained acdc high cbd strain and I want to make oil/edible for my personal meds with acdc and a straight relaxing indica like urkle. I just re-obtained purple kush (oaksterdam cut).. I hope it turns out to be the same one I had before and that it does the trick.


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


> Where the Tahoe og at ?


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


> Where the Tahoe og at ?


My clone only Tahoe also have the bubba kus, Florida og, sonic screwdriver, 24k (from DNA genetics own garden), lifesaver and I'm sure a couple more clone only just can't think of em got too many strains


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 12, 2016)

Blue Dream wk5
 
Diamond OG wk5

Candyland wk5


----------



## kgp (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @kgp what day you usually harvest the Sfv OG? I will never run her without a net again lol well I'll say I'll never run a mom plant that's been bushed out with thousands of branches coming off her. Way too floppy for that. Luckily the main branches are strong because of supercropping but up top is flopping everywhere lol can't do nothing about it either way to many to be tying up. Got some tied up but just letting them flop till finish.


70 days is best, bro


----------



## kaka420 (May 12, 2016)

As early as 63 is fine though if you have to.


----------



## Odin* (May 12, 2016)

Check your trich's, it's the only way to be sure. Better question is "preferred percentage of milky and amber?", but that is subjective, your merchant may vary. 

Even then, asking someone how long it takes to get 70% milky/30% amber (on a particular strain) won't really be of help because one environment might need 75 days, another environment 70 days, and still another that can pull it off in 62.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

Your right I run everything 9 weeks without an issue 
But that has a lot to do with how I grow which makes it easy 


Odin* said:


> Check your trich's, it's the only way to be sure. Better question is "preferred percentage of milky and amber?", but that is subjective, your merchant may vary.
> 
> Even then, asking someone how long it takes to get 70% milky/30% amber (on a particular strain) won't really be of help because one environment might need 75 days, another environment 70 days, and still another that can pull it off in 62.
> 
> Just sayin'.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Check your trich's, it's the only way to be sure. Better question is "preferred percentage of milky and amber?", but that is subjective, your merchant may vary.
> 
> Even then, asking someone how long it takes to get 70% milky/30% amber (on a particular strain) won't really be of help because one environment might need 75 days, another environment 70 days, and still another that can pull it off in 62.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Yea I'll check trichs I was just asking a known person who runs its on the regular and knows a lot about OG. I'm sure somewhere between 9-10 will be my mark. Taking her as early as I can I need smoke bad lol


----------



## Odin* (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I'll check trichs I was just asking a known person who runs its on the regular and knows a lot about OG. I'm sure somewhere between 9-10 will be my mark. Taking her as early as I can I need smoke bad lol


I hear ya, I'm in the same boat. 56 days in, usually take down @61-63. The last week is always the "longest" week.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 12, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I hear ya, I'm in the same boat. 56 days in, usually take down @61-63. The last week is always the "longest" week.


Tell me about it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Taking her as early as I can I need smoke bad lol


Just took a Dr Who down just for this reason


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

sidewing said:


> I'd love to have urkle again. I had it years ago.. Amazing flavor and just straight relaxed body indica.. I had kens gdp so I phased out urkle.. But now I want it back.. I just obtained acdc high cbd strain and I want to make oil/edible for my personal meds with acdc and a straight relaxing indica like urkle. I just re-obtained purple kush (oaksterdam cut).. I hope it turns out to be the same one I had before and that it does the trick.


I gave a budey 5 urkle seeds and there up and if one of them turns out great I will make some s1 beans..and if they turn out it will be the first tga strain that has not been trash for us...ky


----------



## bryangtho (May 13, 2016)

So I just pulled my old northern lights there was 2 good size plants and a small one.
Got 3 and haft good trays and some very nice buds will go around the 4 lbs mark. Thinking it would be one of my best grows as I still have 3 very nice dream machine and one very large 91 krypt to go


----------



## oswizzle (May 13, 2016)

whats the nose like on the old school NL... do you find that you can trace the lineage of todays clones onlys back to it... looks like a yield monster


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

kgp said:


> 70 days is best, bro


When you have a strain that is 65 days then chop does 2 extra days really matter?? Im on day 62 was thinking of pulling on day 63..


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

Buds swell daily, it matters if your buds aren't fully swollen yet.


----------



## bryangtho (May 13, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> whats the nose like on the old school NL... do you find that you can trace the lineage of todays clones onlys back to it... looks like a yield monster


It has a very strong smell and one of the best smokes out there. As I said I have been growing it for around 15 years and my mate 5 before me not sure were it come from before that. I had tried a lot of different strain but I always come back to it. As for the yield thinking around 10 lbs of the 6 big plants plus one very small witch I was hand feeding


----------



## oswizzle (May 13, 2016)

what would you best describe the smell as.. sweet...Pine....Skunk...etc


----------



## bryangtho (May 13, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> what would you best describe the smell as.. sweet...Pine....Skunk...etc


If a had to describe smell I would say it pine but very earthy


----------



## kgp (May 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When you have a strain that is 65 days then chop does 2 extra days really matter?? Im on day 62 was thinking of pulling on day 63..


I've pulled many times at 60 days. It's still good. I think the extra 10 days make a difference, but not a huge difference.


----------



## oswizzle (May 13, 2016)

Old School Pine Funk is delicious and potent


----------



## bryangtho (May 13, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Old School Pine Funk is delicious and potent


You had taking me by surprise I have been ask that so had go in smell it Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When you have a strain that is 65 days then chop does 2 extra days really matter?? Im on day 62 was thinking of pulling on day 63..


I don't think a couple day difference is much for smell and flavor but like kindnug said swelling will be affected if it hasn't stopped already. Soon as mines are remotely close they getting the axe lol. I need top smoke man stuff around my way is garbage right now.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

kgp said:


> I've pulled many times at 60 days. It's still good. I think the extra 10 days make a difference, but not a huge difference.


If you need it for sleeping medical usage that 10 days makes a very large difference IMO/E. 70 is the sweet spot, but I wouldn't pull before 65. I think the biggest change being between 60-65 days as far as the sedative effects that I'm going for with my sleepers. 65-70 is less, I just like it better I think lol. In any other circumstance I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think a couple day difference is much for smell and flavor but like kindnug said swelling will be affected if it hasn't stopped already. Soon as mines are remotely close they getting the axe lol. I need top smoke man stuff around my way is garbage right now.


This forum cut and dhn cut are calling my lungs


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This forum cut and dhn cut are calling my lungs
> View attachment 3680768


I feel you bro. That Forum is great you ever find out what that other cookie cut is? I really think you have Thin Mints unless DHN has a new cookie cut cus the DHN cut I had was slow as rocks like OGKB


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

I have dawg cookies which is forum cut gsc x star dawg it's from Boulder nice nugs way bigger than normal forum cut turn purple but look white just like forum cut and here's my forum cut lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

The bubba Kush clone only straight from mark himself fruity pebbles to the max


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. That Forum is great you ever find out what that other cookie cut is? I really think you have Thin Mints unless DHN has a new cookie cut cus the DHN cut I had was slow as rocks like OGKB


Nah bro never did ill post pictures later tonight when they wake up! Mine aint slow looks like forum lol..



Afgan King said:


> I have dawg cookies which is forum cut gsc x star dawg it's from Boulder nice nugs way bigger than normal forum cut turn purple but look white just like forum cut and here's my forum cut lol


Nice fucking gsc man looking dank how she smell taste feel like ?!


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> The bubba Kush clone only straight from mark himself fruity pebbles to the max


I don't get the bubba/fruity pebbles comparison...?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nah bro never did ill post pictures later tonight when they wake up! Mine aint slow looks like forum lol..


Yea I was thinking it looked like two Forum cuts but Forum and Thin Mints look very much alike. Can't wait to see them pics


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

The real bubba Kush tastes like fruity pebbles idk what cut you guys have but mine came from mark himself he was my partners mentor and gave his this cut years ago when they were the cannasuers


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Honestly it's my favorite smoke I just wish I could get more than a lb a lb and half a light off her or I'd run her I'm just waiting till my house is finished and we get the other 15 lights in here to do some organic with those two and my 24k aka kosher tangie


Nice fucking gsc man looking dank how she smell taste feel like ?![/QUOTE]


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Btw to prove I know mark I was about to buy his 15 lights his duth trays and 5 ton a/c before he moved to FL a couple weeks ago but couldn't get the money together in time I have their FL og as well pure gas


----------



## skuba (May 13, 2016)

I miss Bubba. Anyone tried the Obama? I believe it's Mendo Purps x Bubba, that shit has the TASTE


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

No but it sounds fuckin amazing


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't get the bubba/fruity pebbles comparison...?


Im glad someone else chimed in on that cus I thought I was stripping when he first said it cus I've never heard that smell of flavor profile associated with Bubba Kush. Makes me feel like I know nothing of have never smoked it now lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Im glad someone else chimed in on that cus I thought I was stripping when he first said it cus I've never heard that smell of flavor profile associated with Bubba Kush. Makes me feel like I know nothing of have never smoked it now lol


Ime bubba smells like coffee and soap dank lol. Fruity isn't what I would advocate with it in any sense.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> The real bubba Kush tastes like fruity pebbles idk what cut you guys have but mine came from mark himself he was my partners mentor and gave his this cut years ago when they were the cannasuers


Fruity pebbles og smells like fruity pebbles and og. Katsu bubba, coffee and soap. Pre 98 bubba, coffee and soap... I don't know what original cut you have but I've ran and been around a lot of bubba in la and never seen or heard of bubba being described as fruity pebbles.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

I run the cut from mark the originator the one who has the bubba Kush trade marked the one from FL who has the only true cut he was in high times for it here's his story I also have his Florida og. Idk what you smoked out there and who told u it was the real bubba Kush but it's not the real one is smells like and tastes like fruity pebbles all day. Again my partner worked with him and was his student in growing when they were the canna-suers 

http://www.hightimes.com/read/birth-bubba-kush


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ime bubba smells like coffee and soap dank lol. Fruity isn't what I would advocate with it in any sense.


Well your not smoking bubba Kush then your smoking a bullshit knock off


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I run the cut from mark the originator the one who has the bubba Kush trade marked the one from FL who has the only true cut he was in high times for it here's his story I also have his Florida og. Idk what you smoked out there and who told u it was the real bubba Kush but it's not the real one is smells like and tastes like fruity pebbles all day. Again my partner worked with him and was his student in growing when they were the canna-suers
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/birth-bubba-kush


Lol at using high times as a reference. You're right bro. Bubba smells like fruity pebbles... [emoji13]


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 13, 2016)

anyone grown gorilla breath , 007breath or brandywine clones from 970 Organics?


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well your not smoking bubba Kush then your smoking a bullshit knock off


All you've done is come on here spouting about Dna, tga and "mark" who made the original bubba that smells like fruity pebbles. Nobody except you thinks bubbas smells like fruity pebbles. Think maybe you're wrong?


Or maybe your sense of smell is just different than everyone else's...


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol at using high times as a reference. You're right bro. Bubba smells like fruity pebbles... [emoji13]


Yup your right I came on here to make up that I have a strain for no reason your right have a nice day you don't know bubba Kush if it's not fruity pebble smell and taste believe what u want


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> All you've done is come on here spouting about Dna, tga and "mark" who made the original bubba that smells like fruity pebbles. Nobody except you thinks bubbas smells like fruity pebbles. Think maybe you're wrong?
> 
> 
> Or maybe your sense of smell is just different than everyone else's...


Or maybe think you've never smoked bubba kush


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Or maybe think you've never smoked bubba kush


Really doubt that everyone but you is wrong...


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup your right I came on here to make up that I have a strain for no reason your right have a nice day you don't know bubba Kush if it's not fruity pebble smell and taste believe what u want


I don't think you made up anything. I think you actually believe the things you're saying. They just may not be on point. At all.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Find me a single source other than you that thinks bubba smells like fruity pebbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2016)

So been gone to CO but guess i will drop my current clone list on you guys real quick


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

Making friends all over


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So been gone to CO but guess i will drop my current clone list on you guys real quick
> View attachment 3681006 View attachment 3681005 View attachment 3681003


looks like you got yourself an assortment of treasure!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup your right I came on here to make up that I have a strain for no reason your right have a nice day you don't know bubba Kush if it's not fruity pebble smell and taste believe what u want


What's the buzz like?


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Really doubt you've smoked it if it wasn't from a Florida grower but again I could give a damn what you think keep smoking your fake bubba I'll stay right here smoking my real bubba I don't need to give it out screw it sorry I wanted to share a legendary strain with people shame on me


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So been gone to CO but guess i will drop my current clone list on you guys real quick
> View attachment 3681006 View attachment 3681005 View attachment 3681003


Got any pics of the 89 romulan?


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's the buzz like?


Stoney nothing too crazy but it can put people to sleep not the most potent but most flavorful for sure absolute favorite smoke bar none throws down in hash like a mofo


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Really doubt you've smoked it if it wasn't from a Florida grower but again I could give a damn what you think keep smoking your fake bubba I'll stay right here smoking my real bubba I don't need to give it out screw it sorry I wanted to share a legendary strain with people shame on me


Dude. The high times article your talking about says bubba kush comes from la and the original "bubba" has been lost to everywhere but possibly some growers in NorCal........


http://www.hightimes.com/read/birth-bubba-kush



Get your shit straight.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Really doubt you've smoked it if it wasn't from a Florida grower but again I could give a damn what you think keep smoking your fake bubba I'll stay right here smoking my real bubba I don't need to give it out screw it sorry I wanted to share a legendary strain with people shame on me


And that doesn't look like bubba. Leaves are to thin. Bubba has got big fat indica leaves.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Bubba










It's such a well documented strain. I do t understand the confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Whatever you say buddy I don't need to prove shit to you I know what I have I know the owner of the strain and here's two sources both claiming fruity but again you must be right 

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/bubba-kush-3/


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Stoney nothing too crazy but it can put people to sleep not the most potent but most flavorful for sure absolute favorite smoke bar none throws down in hash like a mofo


Sounds nice! Potency isn't the be-all for me. Flavor and effect are what I'm after. If it makes me feel good and tastes great then Im a happy camper


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sounds nice! Potency isn't the be-all for me. Flavor and effect are what I'm after. If it makes me feel good and tastes great then Im a happy camper


Agreed it's a strain for the books for sure which is why I like to let people see what it really is cause of all the fakes out there


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Whatever you say buddy I don't need to prove shit to you I know what I have I know the owner of the strain and here's two sources both claiming fruity but again you must be right
> 
> http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/bubba-kush-3/


That literally says its talking about a specific bubba cut. Not the original.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Lmfao whatever you say bro you keep your cut I'll keep mine I'm done even talking to you all you want is to argue about a strain that you think you know but yet I know the originator from Florida and my partners good friends with him but whatever you say have a nice day 


kmog33 said:


> That literally says its talking about a specific bubba cut. Not the original.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmfao whatever you say bro you keep your cut I'll keep mine I'm done even talking to you all you want is to argue about a strain that you think you know but yet I know the originator from Florida and my partners good friends with him but whatever you say have a nice day


"Now, what is interesting about this Bubba, is the smell is a lot more fruity than others I’ve seen and smoked. This one has a delicious aroma of fruit punch mixed with grape soda, but still with a strong earthy, almost woody background."

This is from what you just posted. Your reading comprehension isn't very good.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

So the fruity grape soda smell isn't a description that could match fruity pebbles.....gtfoh not picking go do something like not smoke real bubba


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Cuz you said coffee which is way the fuck off


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So the fruity grape soda smell isn't a description that could match fruity pebbles.....gtfoh not picking go do something like not smoke real bubba


It is by you're totally missing the part that states that that particular dispensarys bubba is fruitier than any other bubba the dude writing that has smoked. 


Obviously. Dude is used to bubba and smokes something called bubba that was fruitier. That's why you get a description like that.

People not verifying their shit.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

And let's see fruit punch and add grape soda holy shit it might smell like fruity pebbles but again I digress I will keep smoking my real bubba


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

It's fruitier cuz it was a dispensary called cannaseurs because the originator opened it in Denver that's why his is different that's why his is in magazines you really don't know what your talking about 



kmog33 said:


> It is by you're totally missing the part that states that that particular dispensarys bubba is fruitier than any other bubba the dude writing that has smoked
> 
> Obviously. Dude is used to bubba and smokes something called bubba that was fruitier. That's why you get a description like that.
> 
> People not verifying their shit.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

And I actually just called my partner to ask his name's not mark its Matt Berger he is part of imperial seeds with kurple fantasy damn I smoke too much lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmfao whatever you say bro you keep your cut I'll keep mine I'm done even talking to you all you want is to argue about a strain that you think you know but yet I know the originator from Florida and my partners good friends with him but whatever you say have a nice day


Thats what growing is about, getting the flavor from a strain YOU remember! Hell I have been looking for flavors from strains way back. People have told me this is it, but its not the ONE I remember. To each is own, spread good vibes! Ive grown alot of bubba kush cuts/seeds, pre 98 hits home for me as far as smell and taste. To each is own. I like fruity pebbles too, had that a few times, nice aroma. Everybodies smell opinion is a little different.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

You can get the kurple fantasy #2 from there shits fire but he has the #1 which we've been trying to get but it's in his hands so tight it's not even funny can't blame him tho it's a legendary strain


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Look I wasn't gonna say to much but some may have heard me say this before but Bubba Kush is my all time favorite over anything. I've smoked what was claimed to be Bubba and I've smoked real deal Bubba. Had nice connect on it straight from Cali for a while. Lived on it didn't smoke anything else and I know the source was 1000% right about everything I got from them. That being said I think I know what Bubba has been claimed to be and it never had a fruity pebbles smell. Straight dank coffee mocha earthy kush. The most flavorful I've come across beside OG and Sour D. 

Now I've seen the story of the Bubba cus I have the actual copy of that High Times lol so I knew about it already and that's just one story to the Bubba Kush story. As with OG, GSC and some other elite clone only and here's another 

Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba.

Lots of people go by this story too I'm sure it was talked about on the Adam Dunn show too so it's what you want to believe. I've done all the research I can and on Katsu Bubba too and none of them have ever been stated to have fruity pebbles type smell and taste. I've grown Fruity Pebbles OG made by Alien continued by Jaws and many others but Bubba doesn't come close to that. I chalked it up to maybe it's his environment but I've searched everywhere all across the net forums whatever and all say dank mocha coffee earthy sweet Kush


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> It's fruitier cuz it was a dispensary called cannaseurs because the originator opened it in Denver that's why his is different that's why his is in magazines you really don't know what your talking about


Can you not read. It's fruitier because it was some dude smoking some dispensaries "bubba". He states that that particular bubba was fruitier than the bubba he is used to. It's from chronic therapy in co. Which is nowhere near where bubba originated. 

Not only does the original source you were claiming say that bubba kush comes from Los Angeles, which is where I am and have gotten all of my bubba cuts, but the second source you used outwardly states it isn't talking about the original bubba cut. But a random bubba from a random dispensary in co. 


http://dopedirectory.com/marijuana-strain-review/bubba-kush-strain-review/


That being your source. 

So you are using your basis of information from high times and dope directory...

You're the only clicks the first 3 google results type of researcher huh?


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Bro whatever you say can you go away yet you wanna keep arguing about it go ahead


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Look I wasn't gonna say to much but some may have heard me say this before but Bubba Kush is my all time favorite over anything. I've smoked what was claimed to be Bubba and I've smoked real deal Bubba. Had nice connect on it straight from Cali for a while. Lived on it didn't smoke anything else and I know the source was 1000% right about everything I got from them. That being said I think I know what Bubba has been claimed to be and it never had a fruity pebbles smell. Straight dank coffee mocha earthy kush. The most flavorful I've come across beside OG and Sour D.
> 
> Now I've seen the story of the Bubba cus I have the actual copy of that High Times lol so I knew about it already and that's just one story to the Bubba Kush story. As with OG, GSC and some other elite clone only and here's another
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got any pics of the 89 romulan?


89 romulan


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Also I know of a Colorado Bubba that's used by a few breeders and it's def on the fruity side cus it's mixed with either Blueberry or Flo but search the net all around I've done it most will say it's not fruity


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Look I wasn't gonna say to much but some may have heard me say this before but Bubba Kush is my all time favorite over anything. I've smoked what was claimed to be Bubba and I've smoked real deal Bubba. Had nice connect on it straight from Cali for a while. Lived on it didn't smoke anything else and I know the source was 1000% right about everything I got from them. That being said I think I know what Bubba has been claimed to be and it never had a fruity pebbles smell. Straight dank coffee mocha earthy kush. The most flavorful I've come across beside OG and Sour D.
> 
> Now I've seen the story of the Bubba cus I have the actual copy of that High Times lol so I knew about it already and that's just one story to the Bubba Kush story. As with OG, GSC and some other elite clone only and here's another
> 
> ...


I had hashy coffee spicy aroma then had deleted it, didnt want to offend anyones nose.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Bro whatever you say can you go away yet you wanna keep arguing about it go ahead


You could stop giving bad information, then I would stop correcting you.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 89 romulan
> View attachment 3681037


That looks great. I miss my romulan. She was a great plant. So frosty the nugs are almost silver.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I had hashy coffee spicy aroma then had deleted it, didnt want to offend anyones nose.


Everyone's bubba kush is coffee but this guys apparently. I think ak Is on point as to the co fruity blue bubba.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I had hashy coffee spicy aroma then had deleted it, didnt want to offend anyones nose.


Yea same what I get bro same what most will say. I can't say anything about what anyone says of their sources cus there are people on this very board that knows big players in the cannabis scene and part of these clone only stories so not knocking that but I'll just ask all people who know anything about Bubba Kush to describe it


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Also I know of a Colorado Bubba that's used by a few breeders and it's def on the fruity side cus it's mixed with either Blueberry or Flo but search the net all around I've done it most will say it's not fruity


I've heard of blue bubba from out there. Blueberry bubba cross, which would totally explain the fruity lol.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Again whatever you say I'm not giving mis-information I have the real cut you can say what you want idgaf honestly funny thing is the originator gave my partner this cut who gave you yours? Either way I know mines real I've met the guy I've seen his kurple fantasy and have his og. Dude does amazing work at imperial seeds now but again don't matter to me what you think cause I know mines real deal cut but hey I'll just keep it to myself and have you guys never noticed different nutes media and grow environment makes for different traits in the bud to come out....but again I'm done even arguing IDC I'll just keep it instead of giving it out nbd to me


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

I'm hoping to grow it myself very soon it will be Katsu Bubba tho and I know that's a dank s1 from the info I've found on it but very close to real Bubba so when I have it and should be soon it will be shown here of course.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've heard of blue bubba from out there. Blueberry bubba cross, which would totally explain the fruity lol.


It's not anything besides bubba Kush I know my source is reliable


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

The original bubba from Florida is fruity like afganking is saying. It's very rare and most haven't seen it. We have a Colorado Bubba going around that is very similar. The Katsu is a s1 bubba done by orgnkid. It is the straight coffee hash funk that most people know as bubba kush because it's what the west coast has produced for the masses for a long time.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Here's a whole article on him and about his og and his bubba and his kurple and how he was a member of the cannaseurs and pretty much everything I've said but again I'm sure you know better than me 

http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-adam-dunn-show/e/the-true-history-of-og-kush-w-mattbubba-berger-josh-dave-35454266


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> The original bubba from Florida is fruity like afganking is saying. It's very rare and most haven't seen it. We have a Colorado Bubba going around that is very similar. The Katsu is a s1 bubba done by orgnkid. It is the straight coffee hash funk that most people know as bubba kush because it's what the west coast has produced for the masses for a long time.


Thank you thank you thank you thank you God I was waiting for someone else who truly knows bubba kush


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

Whats up with you talking shit every thread you go on. Chill the fuck out man


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats up with you talking shit every thread you go on. Chill the fuck out man


Talking shit is telling the truth about a strain to someone who doesn't know it and then I have another person back me up with the same story. Ya I'm starting shit by posting it and offering a legendary strain to people God damn I'm an asshole I swear


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> The original bubba from Florida is fruity like afganking is saying. It's very rare and most haven't seen it. We have a Colorado Bubba going around that is very similar. The Katsu is a s1 bubba done by orgnkid. It is the straight coffee hash funk that most people know as bubba kush because it's what the west coast has produced for the masses for a long time.


Bro if u ever wanna grow it again let me know thank you for knowing your shit


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> The original bubba from Florida is fruity like afganking is saying. It's very rare and most haven't seen it. We have a Colorado Bubba going around that is very similar. The Katsu is a s1 bubba done by orgnkid. It is the straight coffee hash funk that most people know as bubba kush because it's what the west coast has produced for the masses for a long time.





Afgan King said:


> Thank you thank you thank you thank you God I was waiting for someone else who truly knows bubba kush


Bubba and bubba kush are two different strains according to the story you guys are going by. And the "bubba" cut is from Florida and most people have never seen according to the story. "Bubba kush" is a bubba X "kush"(og) cross and is the coffee hash bubba kush we were talking about.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Thank you thank you thank you thank you God I was waiting for someone else who truly knows bubba kush[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Afgan King said:
> ...


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Well sorry I have the rarer cut and was gonna give it away and if you talk to Matt or look at his Instagram theebubbakush you'd see he calls it bubba Kush and is considered originator of OG Kush


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

True sounds about right lol glad you have it it's a true rarity I knew it was rare but from the looks of it even rarer than I thought it's my favorite smoke by far just so smooth and fruity nothing else is like it really funny it came from Tampa I might know some people who has it there lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

All new info for me. Im glad to be hearing this cus of the stories behind it never heard the fruity attached to it even the story Afghan told I knew it already and not from High Times. I appreciate it @Drew303fullsun and @Afgan King for some great info


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Lol so on to another clone only my Tahoe lol she got hit by the fan the day before this pic but it took just enough to see how frosty she is all the way thru


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bubba and bubba kush are two different strains according to the story you guys are going by. And the "bubba" cut is from Florida and most people have never seen according to the story. "Bubba kush" is a bubba X "kush"(og) cross and is the coffee hash bubba kush we were talking about.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3681054


Yep, coffee there too .


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3681054


So ya they have katsu and people just call it bubba


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

You got the OG cut as well?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So ya they have katsu and people just call it bubba


Then there is Pre98 too but know body knows the Jerry story I posted??? I know many to believe this story over the FL one

Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So ya they have katsu and people just call it bubba


It's a confusing history. Yes I have the crippy cut from the same people from Tampa.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Lmao I know you have if for real cause you said crippy good shit man love that og and believe me the one about Matt from Florida is the real one he has the name trademarked lol 


akhiymjames said:


> Then there is Pre98 too but know body knows the Jerry story I posted??? I know many to believe this story over the FL one
> 
> Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2016)

look at hash church with the real og kush story and Josh even says "the kush" as it was called back in 92 and the bubba were being grown in Florida


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Oh and here is orgnkid pic of Bubba Kush right from his IG and most agree he helped bring it to the scene


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Know all about the Crippy story we all have done our research. Have only seen a couple to actually post pics of said Crippy. @kgp didnt you have the Crippy too? Hell you had Bubba throw some of the that OG knowledge up in here


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lol so on to another clone only my Tahoe lol she got hit by the fan the day before this pic but it took just enough to see how frosty she is all the way thru


Calyx to leaf ratio isn't right.

Tahoe


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao I know you have if for real cause you said crippy good shit man love that og and believe me the one about Matt from Florida is the real one he has the name trademarked lol


I don't run her much but she will never lea


akhiymjames said:


> Know all about the Crippy story we all have done our research. Have only seen a couple to actually post pics of said Crippy. @kgp didnt you have the Crippy too? Hell you had Bubba throw some of the that OG knowledge up in here


i just put a few in flower. I'll throw some picks up soon. My docs og cut is about the same quality and a way bigger producer so I don't run her much...


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I don't run her much but she will never lea
> 
> i just put a few in flower. I'll throw some picks up soon. My docs og cut is about the same quality and a way bigger producer so I don't run her much...


Really? Look at my last grow I threw down 2lbs a light with that og cut and no co2 and this time it's way bigger with it she's right down the middle of the lights got 4 in there the pic is of this run she still has 22 days


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Shes a rare cut lineage unproven just a cut that everyone here in Colorado calls Tahoe og I know the other ones and I forget this ones story but it's old 



kmog33 said:


> Calyx to leaf ratio isn't right.
> 
> Tahoe


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shes a rare cut lineage unproven just a cut that everyone here in Colorado calls Tahoe og I know the other ones and I forget this ones story but it's old


Tahoe og is supposed to have been sourced in Tahoe California. I've had the cut since 2007-08 and it's the only strain I've kept around. It's one of the older ogs. Along with sfv, Larry and ghost that all popped up about the same time 


What you're growing kind of looks like ccs Buddha Tahoe.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

I got a nice Larry too I know my Tahoe isn't a true one but it's definitely og straight rubber funk and will knock you out on your feet here's my larry love her but don't produce dick she's just a smoking strain absolutely love her I can get the sfv cut from Cali my old boss went there and got it shits absolute fire


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Maybe I know it's Tahoe and something our master grower told me bout it but I was high I just know it's his favorite to watch people smoke cause it's lights out tests at 26% gets kinda grapey but so much new rubber smell and taste and purps as you can see


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Really? Look at my last grow I threw down 2lbs a light with that og cut and no co2 and this time it's way bigger with it she's right down the middle of the lights got 4 in there the pic is of this run she still has 22 days


Wow that's awesome. Mine throws more golfball sized flowers. This docs cut I have was either a 1 out of 100 or 200 seed pop from 2009 in Boulder. I think it won the Boulder secret cup that year. Best yielding/flavor/ look out of any og I've seen. Have you seen this cut?


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I got a nice Larry too I know my Tahoe isn't a true one but it's definitely og straight rubber funk and will knock you out on your feet here's my larry love her but don't produce dick she's just a smoking strain absolutely love her I can get the sfv cut from Cali my old boss went there and got it shits absolute fire


That looks on point. Definitely Larry bud structure. True Tahoe og is pretty close as far as the structure goes. Yields a bit less has a bit more fuel funk. A bit heavier. Both are fire.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm hoping to grow it myself very soon it will be Katsu Bubba tho and I know that's a dank s1 from the info I've found on it but very close to real Bubba so when I have it and should be soon it will be shown here of course.


Forum choppin in a few hrs  day 63!! 
  
The frost is amazing i have never had an elite cut like this and i thank you community and the homie for the help and i have learned alot over the last 9 weeks lol! 


Dhn cut still dont know what cookies...
 
 
 

Next time for sure im gonna hit them harder !


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Wow that's awesome. Mine throws more golfball sized flowers. This docs cut I have was either a 1 out of 100 or 200 seed pop from 2009 in Boulder. I think it won the Boulder secret cup that year. Best yielding/flavor/ look out of any og I've seen. Have you seen this cut?


I've seen a fire doc cut here a couple places have it I actually smoked some bout two weeks ago it's ridiculous it'll keep up with the FL og let me know if you wanna know the easiest and hands down most consistent system to ever run you see my room that's 9 diff strains all fed same nutes and no issues and this system averages 2.2 a light and cheap. gotta love tupur and canna


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Looks kinda like sin mint to me had a cut at the warehouse what nutes you run and did you flush ours got a fade

Edit: can't really tell cuz of hps orange lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

It's branched like forum cut but that shit gets like blurple


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Looks kinda like sin mint to me had a cut at the warehouse what nutes you run and did you flush ours got a fade
> 
> Edit: can't really tell cuz of hps orange lol


Green stone didnt really hit them hard at all first time runnin...


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

True it looks like a sin mint to me I'm no expert in cookies only seen 3 cuts the forum, sin mint, and animal and I have the dawg cookies gsc forum x star dawg


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2016)

This is my new og I am stoked to run
Cut of coal creek kush I just came home with
 
and a pic pulled off ig of a flower
 and the gods gift
 pic from ig and was cool to get to meet chew


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Gotta love gods gift stupid fire 



Dr.D81 said:


> This is my new og I am stoked to run
> Cut of coal creek kush I just came home with
> View attachment 3681134
> and a pic pulled off ig of a flower
> ...


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

This is the same cut of 24k I got its kosher tangie it's from their IG I have this exact cut


----------



## Traxx187 (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> This is the same cut of 24k I got its kosher tangie it's from their IG I have this exact cut


Nice i still have a old packsge that says kosher tangie! Got it a while ago when theybwas $120+ lol


----------



## kgp (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Know all about the Crippy story we all have done our research. Have only seen a couple to actually post pics of said Crippy. @kgp didnt you have the Crippy too? Hell you had Bubba throw some of the that OG knowledge up in here


Yes I've had both. Crippie wasn't my favorite. I got a crippie cut from a dude from sunshine state seeds. I was one of the few that he ever gave it to supposedly. I ran it several times but ditched it because I much preferred the sfv cut when it came to an OG style plant.

The bubba I had went by pre 98 and it had nothing og about it. It didn't make OG and OG wasn't in bubba. 2 different sides of the spectrum. Bubba was a thick stemmed short and stout. Big broad leaves. Deep coffee funk. It was one of my favorites. I'd take her back any time but cannot source it. I had to ditch it because it developed powdery mildew and I couldn't shake it. It was very susceptible to pm. I miss her a lot.


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

kgp said:


> Yes I've had both. Crippie wasn't my favorite. I got a crippie cut from a dude from sunshine state seeds. I was one of the few that he ever gave it to supposedly. I ran it several times but ditched it because I much preferred the sfv cut when it came to an OG style plant.
> 
> The bubba I had went by pre 98 and it had nothing og about it. It didn't make OG and OG wasn't in bubba. 2 different sides of the spectrum. Bubba was a thick stemmed short and stout. Big broad leaves. Deep coffee funk. It was one of my favorites. I'd take her back any time but cannot source it. I had to ditch it because it developed powdery mildew and I couldn't shake it. It was very susceptible to pm. I miss her a lot.


That's my experience with bubba kush as well. You're whole grow room can be clean and spotless but if your rh is like 1% over what it should be bubba would get pm. It's one of the only plants I've had that doesn't necessarily spread it though. I've had cycles where it would be the only plant with any signs of pm and I could treat/sur press it and none of my other plants caught it. It's like it carries an internal non-contagious pathogen or something lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Another post from orgnkid of the Bubba Kush. Thanks @kgp for the info one can see from the pics orgnkid posted that I posted it has the big broad leaves of what I know Bubba Kush to be and what you said it to be and others.


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Another post from orgnkid of the Bubba Kush. Thanks @kgp for the info one can see from the pics orgnkid posted that I posted it has the big broad leaves of what I know Bubba Kush to be and what you said it to be and others.
> 
> View attachment 3681343


oh yea for what it is worth i grew a pre 98 cut that was all coffee an bottom end notes of coco ... somked alot that tasted the same ...but there are other cuts i hear about ... and the addition of the enzyme chitosan will affect flavor and nose ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Yea I have had the pre98 also and will get it back next trip to LA @kgp


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Here's my FL og cut or the one known as crippy in FL mine gets massive but I think it's just from system I use I've heard of everyone else who's grown it their max ever was 2.3 a light my first time growing it last run got 2 a light with it and no co2 and I'm rocking it now. Shes getting big put my c02 tank next to her to show size lol 



kgp said:


> Yes I've had both. Crippie wasn't my favorite. I got a crippie cut from a dude from sunshine state seeds. I was one of the few that he ever gave it to supposedly. I ran it several times but ditched it because I much preferred the sfv cut when it came to an OG style plant.
> 
> The bubba I had went by pre 98 and it had nothing og about it. It didn't make OG and OG wasn't in bubba. 2 different sides of the spectrum. Bubba was a thick stemmed short and stout. Big broad leaves. Deep coffee funk. It was one of my favorites. I'd take her back any time but cannot source it. I had to ditch it because it developed powdery mildew and I couldn't shake it. It was very susceptible to pm. I miss her a lot.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice i still have a old packsge that says kosher tangie! Got it a while ago when theybwas $120+ lol


Run her she's a great smoke not great for commercial use or atleast my cut is just stupid fire but baby dick ass plant lol I normally put2 in each round to smoke here is my clone only sonic screwdriver tho as well lol 21 days left on her


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Forum choppin in a few hrs  day 63!!



Son of a ... I still have nearly a week.





Your pics of the forum cleared something up for me. When I got my hands on GSC, I had been "granted" two. Turned out to be two different strains. I believe the intent was to share only the "Forum", but an OGKB/Thin Mint found it's way to me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2016)

Taking some buds down from the drying rack today.

Cannatonic 4:



Purple Urkle:



Really odd that as the temperature has risen around here she is getting more purple expressions with each run.


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

kgp said:


> The bubba I had went by pre 98 and it had nothing og about it. It didn't make OG and OG wasn't in bubba. 2 different sides of the spectrum. Bubba was a thick stemmed short and stout. Big broad leaves. Deep coffee funk. It was one of my favorites. I'd take her back any time...





Joedank said:


> oh yea for what it is worth i grew a pre 98 cut that was all coffee an bottom end notes of coco ... somked alot that tasted the same ...


Sounds exactly like the Bubba I had ~10 years ago. "Dumped" her for OG. Should have kept it.

Mine was resilient to pm though. Maybe there was a cut going around that was exposed to a particularly bad pm? I know there are some very stubborn pm's out there, had a run in with one that was absolutely sinister.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Mine gets PM but it's nothing bad might show up on stem but not anywhere else but I have the original bubba cut which I'm sure is prob different than 95% of what people have been told is bubba. Katsu is dope but there's nothing like the real thing I might do a competition to get this cut out there a little bit idk it definitely should be smoked by all I'm gonna cross her once I get a nice Durango og male want one that won't show sex till like 2nd week in flower


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Sounds exactly like the Bubba I had ~10 years ago. "Dumped" her for OG. Should have kept it.
> 
> Mine was resilient to pm though. Maybe there was a cut going around that was exposed to a particularly bad pm? I know there are some very stubborn pm's out there, had a run in with one that was absolutely sinister.


PM must be isolated to certain areas. I've never had a single issue with it and humidity can get pretty high in the summer months around here....and I don't exactly have a sophisticated flowering room.


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> PM must be isolated to certain areas. I've never had a single issue with it and humidity can get pretty high in the summer months around here....and I don't exactly have a sophisticated flowering room.


The abuse of fungicides on LA cannabis has led to resistant/resilient pm. The really bad one I got last year, Trojan Horse'd it's way in on some clones I got from a turd. Before that, hadn't seen a spot of mildew for 6-7 years.


----------



## kaka420 (May 14, 2016)

I've never grown the pre98 (yet, grabbing a clone soon) but it kicked the shit out of the regular bubba I grew years ago.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> I've never grown the pre98 (yet, grabbing a clone soon) but it kicked the shit out of the regular bubba I grew years ago.


Then you didn't grow a real bubba Kush pre 98 sucks in comparison I promise unless it was fruity pebbles when you smelled and tasted it it wasn't the real bubba


----------



## kaka420 (May 14, 2016)

Not the case but nice try. Simply a preference thing.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 14, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Not the case but nice try. Simply a preference thing.


Pre 98 kicks ass! Its the bubba I find to be closest to the original growing up in SoCal.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

I sure can't wait till orgnkid starts releasing beans of the elites he has. Will be all over them

We can argue for days about what real Bubba Kush is but the said creator Matt posted the Leafy link on his IG and had them change the info on it. Leafy says coffee chocolate notes no fruity pebbles and this is from the man Matt theebubbakush IG. All info point to a coffee cocoa mocha type smell not fruity but I'm not posting anything else on it I think what I have posted is enough info


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Well mine came from Matt bro and we use diff nutes and media there could be a thousand reasons why mine pulls fruitier than his just like you see @Drew303fullsun has the same og crippy cut as me but mine throws down and his doesn't. My partner used cyco for a while and his bud way diff and I used house and garden fox farms and gh and all make diff buds on the same strains. Really IDC I know what I have I don't need to say it anymore when my mom gets bigger I'll show the pics of her I almost lost her from AC freezing up and burning her and my older moms but she's def survived


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well mine came from Matt bro and we use diff nutes and media there could be a thousand reasons why mine pulls fruitier than his just like you see @Drew303fullsun has the same og crippy cut as me but mine throws down and his doesn't. My partner used cyco for a while and his bud way diff and I used house and garden fox farms and gh and all make diff buds on the same strains. Really IDC I know what I have I don't need to say it anymore when my mom gets bigger I'll show the pics of her I almost lost her from AC freezing up and burning her and my older moms but she's def survived


That's what I had said before it has to be your environment and nutes your using cus nobody on the forums IG Matt himself Orgnkid says anything about fruity. And Orgnkid got Bubba Kush from his good friend that was cool with Matt which he posted on IG.

Was never calling you a liar or anything bro so don't take it that way but I may not have a cut but I've don't all the research I can and smoked all I can its always been noted for having coffee type flavor and smell.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Ya the thing is that I'm wondering is who did he give the cut I have to cuz it's the one he trademarked and sold in Denver at cannaseurs and it was at botica del Sol who was owned by George who also was in cannaseurs with him. From what I've heard when talking to my partner last night is the cut we have is the one no one has he said legitimately 10 people he knows of have it besides me and him and no one gives it up and we are all from Florida. I'm wondering if he's given f1 cuts out and not this one. Idk I just know I have the cut no one has my partner said there are so many stories but the one mark told him was same one in high times. It's pretty crazy tho all this over this strain I can say I've never seen smelled or tasted anything like this one I've had katsu and my buddy has a sick cut of it that's the one I know of as coffe mocha with chocolate undertone. The real story idk if anyone knows I just know I can pick these leaves out of a room they are so unique ID notice one plant in a room of 200 lol


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well mine came from Matt bro and we use diff nutes and media there could be a thousand reasons why mine pulls fruitier than his just like you see @Drew303fullsun has the same og crippy cut as me but mine throws down and his doesn't. My partner used cyco for a while and his bud way diff and I used house and garden fox farms and gh and all make diff buds on the same strains. Really IDC I know what I have I don't need to say it anymore when my mom gets bigger I'll show the pics of her I almost lost her from AC freezing up and burning her and my older moms but she's def survived



I can see you getting "Fruity Pebbles" from it's nose (environment and subjective sense of smell), it's the "muskyness" that is universal and unmistakable. A beautiful plant for sure.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I can see you getting "Fruity Pebbles" from it's nose (environment and subjective sense of smell), it's the "muskyness" that is universal and unmistakable. A beautiful plant for sure.


I will agree there is a deep musky smell underneath but first smell that hits me every time when I grow it is fruity pebbles like when I stick my head in the box of fruity pebbles lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya the thing is that I'm wondering is who did he give the cut I have to cuz it's the one he trademarked and sold in Denver at cannaseurs and it was at botica del Sol who was owned by George who also was in cannaseurs with him. From what I've heard when talking to my partner last night is the cut we have is the one no one has he said legitimately 10 people he knows of have it besides me and him and no one gives it up and we are all from Florida. I'm wondering if he's given f1 cuts out and not this one. Idk I just know I have the cut no one has my partner said there are so many stories but the one mark told him was same one in high times. It's pretty crazy tho all this over this strain I can say I've never seen smelled or tasted anything like this one I've had katsu and my buddy has a sick cut of it that's the one I know of as coffe mocha with chocolate undertone. The real story idk if anyone knows I just know I can pick these leaves out of a room they are so unique ID notice one plant in a room of 200 lol


Yea you could have a special Bubba Kush cus from the story Matt gave a run down on his IG to people he said Breal gave him back the seeds he found in a bag of Bubba. The OG hermed so that's how those seeds got I. The bag of Bubba and thus formed Bubba Kush. Just like they have different phenos of Gorilla Glue I'm thinking you have a different pheno of Bubba Kush.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Agreed I'm thinking I have something no one has lol makes it more exciting now 



akhiymjames said:


> Yea you could have a special Bubba Kush cus from the story Matt gave a run down on his IG to people he said Breal gave him back the seeds he found in a bag of Bubba. The OG hermed so that's how those seeds got I. The bag of Bubba and thus formed Bubba Kush. Just like they have different phenos of Gorilla Glue I'm thinking you have a different pheno of Bubba Kush.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Agreed I'm thinking I have something no one has lol makes it more exciting now


Right I'm excited too lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 14, 2016)

Like I said though I got the same story that afghan king did almost five years ago from people from Florida so there has to be something to it. They don't call their cut which they claim to be the original...Katsu pre 98 or bubba kush... They call it bubba.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Right lol and u get fruity too 


Drew303fullsun said:


> Like I said though I got the same story that afghan king did almost five years ago from people from Florida so there has to be something to it. They don't call their cut which they claim to be the original...Katsu pre 98 or bubba kush... They call it bubba.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Like I said though I got the same story that afghan king did almost five years ago from people from Florida so there has to be something to it. They don't call their cut which they claim to be the original...Katsu pre 98 or bubba kush... They call it bubba.


And ya it's called bubba we just say bubba Kush cuz it's caught on over the years but Matt and partner refer to only as bubba


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Right I'm excited too lol


Too bad all of us that have a "one off" can't get together to share and maybe a little friendly competition. We'll call it the "Solo Cup".


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Too bad all of us that have a "one off" can't get together to share and maybe a little friendly competition. We'll call it the "Solo Cup".


I am 100% down for it winner get choice of a cut from.losers gardens lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

So that'll mean my original ocean grown (og) Kush, my bubba Kush, and like 8 other clone only strains will be up for grabs lol along with like 12 newer strains all pheno hunted by popping 30 seeds of each strain


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I had said before it has to be your environment and nutes your using cus nobody on the forums IG Matt himself Orgnkid says anything about fruity. And Orgnkid got Bubba Kush from his good friend that was cool with Matt which he posted on IG.
> 
> Was never calling you a liar or anything bro so don't take it that way but I may not have a cut but I've don't all the research I can and smoked all I can its always been noted for having coffee type flavor and smell.


Environment can make a difference, sure....but I don't think it can turn a coffee smelling/tasting plant in to "fruity pebbles".

I think it's a different plant. No idea which is better...they both sound great!


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

I think it's different too I think I have whats known only as bubba not what's called bubba kush and bubba is the best thing ever tasted or smelled and she purps out


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Like and that has to be it honestly cuz with us it's known as fruity pebbles I couldn't believe when someone said no lol


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So that'll mean my original ocean grown (og) Kush, my bubba Kush, and like 8 other clone only strains will be up for grabs lol along with like 12 newer strains all pheno hunted by popping 30 seeds of each strain


Hollywood PK/TCPK
2 bomb "old school" og OG's
Thin Mint
Unknown Purple Kush
"Mystery Cut" (best in my garden)
OG hybrid that looks exactly like glue, OG+earthy notes
GG4

some X's I've thrown together (of the above)
Platinum cookies beans I popped (from a friend). 3 weeks in, some are clear cookies, but some are short and bushy, completely different nose.

About to pop La Plata DGOG



I'll be entering my "Mystery Cut". Not ready for 6 weeks, but this is an earlier run.


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Like and that has to be it honestly cuz with us it's known as fruity pebbles I couldn't believe when someone said no lol


There is a fruity pebbles strain. But according to bubbas story, bubba and bubba kush are two completely different crosses. Which would explain the difference in the bubba you have and the bubba kush that everyone else is talking about and is familiar with. Granted, orgnkids original bubba still looks pretty different from what you're growing. Your environment has got to play a huge part in whatever you're getting that's different from literally everyone else. 

Granted, bubba(Matt?) also has stated the the original bubba cut is more or less lost. (Again according to this account of bubbas history) But there may be some growers in NorCal that have it around still. I guess maybe some people kept it in Florida as well. But who knows. You're the first and only person I've ever heard describe bubba as fruity pebbles. Sweet or chocolatey, yeah, by never fruity pebbles.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I think it's different too I think I have whats known only as bubba not what's called bubba kush and bubba is the best thing ever tasted or smelled and she purps out


Yea I don't think you have Bubba Kush. The Bubba is the mother of Bubba Kush which was made when the Kush aka OG hermed and pollinated the Bubba. Matt gives a quick run down of it on IG


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't think you have Bubba Kush. The Bubba is the mother of Bubba Kush which was made when the Kush aka OG hermed and pollinated the Bubba. Matt gives a quick run down of it on IG
> 
> View attachment 3681602


I don't understand how so many of these story's originate from bagseed around 1991. It's like they were too stoned to remember the story had already been told for a different strain. So they change a couple of details, places and people and wallah. Clone only myth.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't understand how so many of these story's originate from bagseed around 1991. It's like they were too stoned to remember the story had already been told for a different strain. So they change a couple of details, places and people and wallah. Clone only myth.


It is crazy. .I just stick with it all being bagseeds of NL SK WW..then my brain shuts down.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Yup there ya go lol I got the one no one has hahaha


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Oh and his og he's talking about lol so I have the parents to the legendary bubba Kush this is quite a turn of events never knew whole story


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Hollywood PK/TCPK
> 2 bomb "old school" og OG's
> Thin Mint
> Unknown Purple Kush
> ...


I'm popping some this week too searching for a strong male between that and sour pez


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There is a fruity pebbles strain. But according to bubbas story, bubba and bubba kush are two completely different crosses. Which would explain the difference in the bubba you have and the bubba kush that everyone else is talking about and is familiar with. Granted, orgnkids original bubba still looks pretty different from what you're growing. Your environment has got to play a huge part in whatever you're getting that's different from literally everyone else.
> 
> Granted, bubba(Matt?) also has stated the the original bubba cut is more or less lost. (Again according to this account of bubbas history) But there may be some growers in NorCal that have it around still. I guess maybe some people kept it in Florida as well. But who knows. You're the first and only person I've ever heard describe bubba as fruity pebbles. Sweet or chocolatey, yeah, by never fruity pebbles.


We have it for sure he knows we do or atleast knows of the 10 or so who do idk if he knows I have it but she's alive and well and fire as fuck lol like I said there's a handful of us FL boys with it maybe some in Cali but I know about 10 growers who have it


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Hollywood PK/TCPK
> 2 bomb "old school" og OG's
> Thin Mint
> Unknown Purple Kush
> ...


Your mystery plant looks like a cuvee here's mine in week 6-7 from a grow or two ago


----------



## ky man (May 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There is a fruity pebbles strain. But according to bubbas story, bubba and bubba kush are two completely different crosses. Which would explain the difference in the bubba you have and the bubba kush that everyone else is talking about and is familiar with. Granted, orgnkids original bubba still looks pretty different from what you're growing. Your environment has got to play a huge part in whatever you're getting that's different from literally everyone else.
> 
> Granted, bubba(Matt?) also has stated the the original bubba cut is more or less lost. (Again according to this account of bubbas history) But there may be some growers in NorCal that have it around still. I guess maybe some people kept it in Florida as well. But who knows. You're the first and only person I've ever heard describe bubba as fruity pebbles. Sweet or chocolatey, yeah, by never fruity pebbles.


A friend of mine was given a seed that was fem,that person got it free when they orded seeds but that person orders lots of seed and forgot where he got that 1 seed from,my friend grew that 1 seed indoors and it smelled and tasted just like fruity pebbles.I would love to have some seeds like that I have grew pot over 40 years and never sean pot taste and smell so good as that plant did.it also had a good high and was not a weak strain.....ky..............any one know where to get seeds like that in the states mp, me if you do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ky


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Hollywood PK/TCPK
> 2 bomb "old school" og OG's
> Thin Mint
> Unknown Purple Kush
> ...


Yo if you can please post pics of that Hollywood PK/Topanga Canyon Pure Kush. Not too many people have that cut and I know somebody who's been looking for that hard. Would like to try it myself to see what it's like


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> A friend of mine was given a seed that was fem,that person got it free when they orded seeds but that person orders lots of seed and forgot where he got that 1 seed from,my friend grew that 1 seed indoors and it smelled and tasted just like fruity pebbles.I would love to have some seeds like that I have grew pot over 40 years and never sean pot taste and smell so good as that plant did.it also had a good high and was not a weak strain.....ky..............any one know where to get seeds like that in the states mp, me if you do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ky


When I continue the line of Fruity Pebbles OG I have I will get with you. Be a while before I run those seeds again but I will and you will be one of the first to get them


----------



## ky man (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> When I continue the line of Fruity Pebbles OG I have I will get with you. Be a while before I run those seeds again but I will and you will be one of the first to get them


thank you,that was the best smelling and tasting weed I ever had in my life.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Well after some talking with my partner I think we are gonna start chucking some pollen in hopes down the line of being a seed company prob throw a bunch of testers down on here gonna be bubba crosses that same og crosses lol this shit could get crazy me and him just need to pick a variation male of og


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

P


Afgan King said:


> Your mystery plant looks like a cuvee here's mine in week 6-7 from a grow or two ago


Does look similar.

Smells of sweet creamy vanilla and mild berries. Golf ball nugs, really long stems on the fan leaves. Drinks like crazy, doesn't yield squat. Turns really deep purple, almost black, but not "naturally". Environment and feeding brings out the color and density.

It's tastes like it's scent, curing brings in an undertone of "graham crackers". It hits hard like a freight train, rolls into a euphoric/psychedelic high, and finishes with a strong relaxing body. Avid smokers comment that it is like smoking for the first time, many also experiencing "psychedelics". My favorite comment; "In more than 60 years of smoking, this is by far the best I've ever smoked. How much do you have left and how much are you willing to part with?"


Does that sound like "cuvée"?


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Ya lol we had a variation of it when we popped 10 of them got 9 females all keepers but the one I chose was more fruit punch chocolate and yielded huge yours looks and sounds like the #6 we got from the batch I really wouldn't doubt it how'd you get the seed?


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Cuvee slams in the hash game like crazy and gets the craziest looking buds had the #2 that turned 100% purple yielded dick but was fire as fuck same smell as mine and then the 6 was like yours the 1 was short but sick nugs and the the 9 was tall and looks like gg4


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

So question everyone if I started chucking some pollen and threw some tester seeds out would people be interested in trying em? I gotta find a male first but honestly my strain list is pretty crazy. Any one like lifesaver the clone only as well? Got her too lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> P
> 
> 
> Does look similar.
> ...


Oh also look up 20 ft cuvee lol that's the one I believe I have but supposedly almost all can do that they've thrown down 20lb plants outdoor in Cali they are pretty badass man honestly


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> When I continue the line of Fruity Pebbles OG I have I will get with you. Be a while before I run those seeds again but I will and you will be one of the first to get them


I want in on this . 

You have a pack sitting around? Haven't seen that in a minute.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I want in on this .
> 
> You have a pack sitting around? Haven't seen that in a minute.


I had a pack of f4 I was blessed with from Organic Gardners. I think they are IG now but was over at The Greenpool. But I had 12 beans ran 6 3/3 male to female ration didn't keep any males lost all the phenos with mostly everything I lost but have 6 beans left and plan to work them soon it's about 3 phenos in them and the cereal pheno is there. I'll keep you posted on that may move them up and make some crosses too


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I had a pack of f4 I was blessed with from Organic Gardners. I think they are IG now but was over at The Greenpool. But I had 12 beans ran 6 3/3 male to female ration didn't keep any males lost all the phenos with mostly everything I lost but have 6 beans left and plan to work them soon it's about 3 phenos in them and the cereal pheno is there. I'll keep you posted on that may move them up and make some crosses too


[emoji4] I have been looking for fpog for a while. Eying cannardos crosses with it recently, but I kind of just want the straight fpog.


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> how'd you get the seed?


Story time... (But long story "short")

In '12 I took a break and left everything in the hands of a "trustee". I only had time to transplant 16 of my kids before leaving, left explicit instructions on how to handle the rest. I called everyday to check up on things, "all good". I returned a month later to find that nothing else had been transplanted. I only had 16 out of "a shit load more". Luckily, I had at least one from each "keeper".

Needed kids, buddy wasn't around, had to look elsewhere. Went with a reputable guy, but upon meeting up there was the "well, most are rooted" bs. Gave me one in a cup to make up for it, it wasn't labeled, "I'm almost 100% positive it's a GSC" (as most weren't rooted). I mentioned that I sometimes get new cuts from "grower handle", he says "oh you know J?". Turns out they were grow buddies. J called me a week later, I still needed more kids, so we met up. I mentioned getting kids from "other grower handle" and he stops me, "Did he give you a cup that wasn't labeled?". When I said "yes", he yelled "fuq!".

It wasn't GSC, unique from everything else, and the only one I kept. I had assumed they had been "gifted" that (from his reaction).


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Could be it it's bad ass I live mine lol


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Could be it it's bad ass I live mine lol



I tried to find more info on "Cuvée", looks like it was a 2014 release. I've had this one since late summer/early fall 2012.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 14, 2016)

Day 32. Fire OG under DE lamp. Not seeing how theres going to be 2 pounds here out of 6 of these sluts, but ill keep trying till there is.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I tried to find more info on "Cuvée", looks like it was a 2014 release. I've had this one since late summer/early fall 2012.


Damn well rules that out then lol


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn well rules that out then lol


Kinda sucks, I thought you'd solved the "mystery".



I'd heard that they (and "related") had been raided soon after, lost everything. Haven't heard from J, but "other guy" is behind one of the local "Clone Co's". Nothing like what I got on their list, none of their "old stock" listed either.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 3681794
> Day 32. Fire OG under DE lamp. Not seeing how theres going to be 2 pounds here out of 6 of these sluts, but ill keep trying till there is.


You'll hit two what you running for media that tupur? And what nutes


----------



## a mongo frog (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You'll hit two what you running for media that tupur? And what nutes


Just sunshine #4, I tried tupar on one plant few years ago. Was tricky for me to water although where i live its gaining popularity i didn't have the patience for it. I met the guys at a trade show, great guys. Nutes just H&G aqua flakes and some enzyme first 5 weeks. Then just base and maybe a little shooting powder 2 out of the last 4. And cal mag every now and again like once a week.


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

True I use canna feed twice a week grow in 7 gallon pots and these bitches get big lights glass is at 6'5"they try to say multiple feeds a day but I do once very 3-4 days


----------



## CannaBruh (May 14, 2016)

Fire og (raskal) passing around?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You'll hit two what you running for media that tupur? And what nutes


What's tupar?


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

It's a Coco mix from Oregon its my favorite


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

New clone today a Charlotte's web @420tycoon


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> New clone today a Charlotte's web @420tycoon View attachment 3681985


I can get a sick cut of it just doesn't yield for anything like a mini forum cookies lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

It is for sick and disabled kids and breeding so don't matter the yield on her


----------



## Afgan King (May 14, 2016)

Dope thats awesome


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 14, 2016)

Got a lemon sour diesel from ogkushman, cant wait to flower this beast. Tried searching for lemon in lemon skunk but got no lemon at all. So buddy finally let go of his lemon flavor. He never gave his lemon og away now its lost forever to fakes. But he has recently grown out some beans and gave me a cut for the vaunted og.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 14, 2016)

Gonna take this white fire alien male and dust the vaunted og. Gotta love raskals genes.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 14, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Fire og (raskal) passing around?


I have a wifi og crossed with skywalker. Call it vaunted og. Been passing out recently to a few riu members.


----------



## Odin* (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo if you can please post pics of that Hollywood PK/Topanga Canyon Pure Kush. Not too many people have that cut and I know somebody who's been looking for that hard. Would like to try it myself to see what it's like



So sorry man, I didn't see this earlier. I was at the gym and caught up in the "Mystery Cut" mystery.

Typical OG plant/bud structure, but is a bit darker. A little slower to root, appetite is a little lower, not as forgiving on the nutes. Lot's of "OG stretch". Similar fuel smell, but instead of lemon (I have a "tart tangerine" as well), it has hints of Flintstone's Vitamins (or something like that). Lower branches tend to grow "snakelike", it almost braids itself. "Trunk" and stems even thinner than standard OG's. Tastes like it's nose, very smooth, and very potent. This is great for hanging with close friends, very uplifting, and you won't be able to stop laughing. Giddy smoke. 

I fought tooth and nail for this girl, got it in the nick of time too. (Another tale for later).


This is from just minutes ago, day 59. I'll take better "night pics" when the lights are out tomorrow.





A pic of one of my OG's side nugs (the one with tart tangerine and fuel nose), for color reference (also day 59).




Again, I'll get better shots tomorrow. Lights are killing it and it's a freaking jungle in there, some veg pics in a couple weeks if you'd like.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> So sorry man, I didn't see this earlier. I was at the gym and caught up in the "Mystery Cut" mystery.
> 
> Typical OG plant/bud structure, but is a bit darker. A little slower to root, appetite is a little lower, not as forgiving on the nutes. Lot's of "OG stretch". Similar fuel smell, but instead of lemon (I have a "tart tangerine" as well), it has hints of Flintstone's Vitamins (or something like that). Lower branches tend to grow "snakelike", it almost braids itself. "Trunk" and stems even thinner than standard OG's. Tastes like it's nose, very smooth, and very potent. This is great for hanging with close friends, very uplifting, and you won't be able to stop laughing. Giddy smoke.
> 
> ...


Appreciate this bro. Really do first time ever seeing buds of her. Only ever seen one pic and it was of a small tiny clone lol. Good to see her in all her beauty. I'm sure you did fight tooth and nail for her. It's not a cut you hear or see much at all but lots of people talk of it. I know a couple people that have been searching it forever. Good stuff bro


----------



## @Norcali (May 15, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 3681794
> Day 32. Fire OG under DE lamp. Not seeing how theres going to be 2 pounds here out of 6 of these sluts, but ill keep trying till there is.


Damn, you are killing it with the Fire OG.... Used to run this kut. Some of dankest OG I have tried or grown. Yields like shit though.. Looks like you will do well with these.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is for sick and disabled kids and breeding so don't matter the yield on her


thats a cut id give out for free....


----------



## CannaBruh (May 15, 2016)

Anyone still running Schrom? Or Chem D? ESCD? Seems these days everything has gone cookies and OGs.

Wouldn't be upset if that raskal fire og made its way around these parts.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is for sick and disabled kids and breeding so don't matter the yield on her


Cannatonic 4 yields very well. Rock hard buds that reek like fruit punch or something.


----------



## kaka420 (May 15, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Anyone still running Schrom? Or Chem D? ESCD? Seems these days everything has gone cookies and OGs.
> 
> Wouldn't be upset if that raskal fire og made its way around these parts.


Not in a long time. I'd love to find an ecsd cut again, there are so many fakes out there now I don't even want to go looking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> thats a cut id give out for free....


This cat has a girl that is five and developmentally disabled and the cbd oil has been a mirecal but hell of costly. I was asked to get him something and lucys lion was what i am looking for but got to wait for or. Microgrowers guild to have them again. 420tycoon said he can't get cbd cuts in cali so them two and garden boss are about to fix that. Gave out a bunch of Frank's gift clones too. So i have a few cbd cuts are free to good homes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Anyone still running Schrom? Or Chem D? ESCD? Seems these days everything has gone cookies and OGs.
> 
> Wouldn't be upset if that raskal fire og made its way around these parts.


Got the d going


----------



## CannaBruh (May 15, 2016)

I ran the D along side many elites, nothing punched like that stuff. Not the most favorite or unique of flavor, but the smell/taste was overwhelmingly funky strong, and the high was skadoosh hit you hard in the face and unless someone cares to correct me not quite anything I've found hits like it does, over and over. Couldn't find a ceiling.


----------



## Odin* (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate this bro. Really do first time ever seeing buds of her. Only ever seen one pic and it was of a small tiny clone lol. Good to see her in all her beauty. I'm sure you did fight tooth and nail for her. It's not a cut you hear or see much at all but lots of people talk of it. I know a couple people that have been searching it forever. Good stuff bro



Here's the "night shots". First 3 are HPK/TCPK, last one is "og" OG.









OG (again, for reference)...




The HPK was my first "keeper".


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2016)

shits looking good over there odin! hows the potency on that pure kush?


----------



## ky man (May 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> New clone today a Charlotte's web @420tycoon View attachment 3681985


Thank you dr, for helping kids that is sick and older people.that plant was named by the Stanley brothers where it saved CHARLOTTES life that little girl is from ky,One of the brothers came here to ky, to help us get medicinal pot legal and he gave one hell of a good speach to help us.


----------



## Afgan King (May 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4 yields very well. Rock hard buds that reek like fruit punch or something.


I'm a Tora Bora fan it's one of my favorites for sure for medical


----------



## CannaBruh (May 15, 2016)

Does that HollyWood PK also just go by "Hollywood Pure" by any chance? Smaller harder fruity rotten pineapple nuggets?


----------



## Odin* (May 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> shits looking good over there odin! hows the potency on that pure kush?



Appreciated. It's "too potent" for those who aren't ready. It's definitely "harder hitting" than any OG I've had.

I had a cut of this prior, but it was weak and mildew prone. Had to let that one go. I've had this one for a long time.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2016)

de


Odin* said:


> Appreciated. It's "too potent" for those who aren't ready. It's definitely "harder hitting" than any OG I've had.
> 
> I had a cut of this prior, but it was weak and mildew prone. Had to let that one go. I've had this one for a long time.


def sounds like a keeper


----------



## Odin* (May 15, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Does that HollyWood PK also just go by "Hollywood Pure" by any chance? Smaller harder fruity rotten pineapple nuggets?


Could go by any name, sounds/smells about right though. Within the circles I run it, most won't recognize HPK/TCPK, but mention "Super", and it's on.


----------



## @Norcali (May 15, 2016)

Triangle Kush - 15 days into flower. After seeing pics from kgp, really looking forward to this.


----------



## sidewing (May 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This cat has a girl that is five and developmentally disabled and the cbd oil has been a mirecal but hell of costly. I was asked to get him something and lucys lion was what i am looking for but got to wait for or. Microgrowers guild to have them again. 420tycoon said he can't get cbd cuts in cali so them two and garden boss are about to fix that. Gave out a bunch of Frank's gift clones too. So i have a few cbd cuts are free to good homes.View attachment 3682576


Acdc is west coast Charlotte web, and readily available in the bay area especially (harborside always has it, it comes from midnight farms)

I was always previously under the impression that cbd didn't cut it because that's what everyone said when they ordered it. I recently read an article that explained why.

Cbd oil found online was made from hemp, and had to be administered at an exact dose that varied from person to person to be effective.. Too little or too much and it starting diminishing effectiveness. Whole plant extract oil made from a high cbd / very low thc strain such as ACDC (or Charlotte web) once administered past ideal dose was still as effective as a full dose.. It didn't diminish in effectiveness if you over dosed like in hemp made cbd oil.. 

The common conception was that to shrink tumors you needed high thc oil and cbd oil didn't work.. This explains why, and patients report that acdc is just as effective as high thc strains in shrinking tumors.. Without the crazy psychoactive effects of a decarbed high thc oil.

Acdc has been a miracle strain for me.. I suffer from bad anxiety and panic attacks and chronic neck and back pain for over ten years.. I've been able to practical come off anxiety medicine over 90 percent of the time (take a pill at most once a week instead of daily).. vaping acdc oil practically kills my creeping anxiety in its tracks.. Pain is alleviated greatly.. 

I plan to run just acdc and a heavy indica only for strictly medical purposes now adays going forward. id like to help others (sick kids and cancer patients) but I just don't have the space or resources to supply beyond myself. But I like how acdc is not being horded at all here in Cali, and I'd gladly give a cut of it away for free to someone in need.. This strain is medicine that everyone should have. No high, just a sense of well being and a pleasant boost of the senses due to being a sativa strain. Not racy at all however, just perfect.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Then there is Pre98 too but know body knows the Jerry story I posted??? I know many to believe this story over the FL one
> 
> Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba.


That's the way I've always understood it .


----------



## Traxx187 (May 16, 2016)

sidewing said:


> Acdc is west coast Charlotte web, and readily available in the bay area especially (harborside always has it, it comes from midnight farms)
> 
> I was always previously under the impression that cbd didn't cut it because that's what everyone said when they ordered it. I recently read an article that explained why.
> 
> ...


Im running thunderstruck from sin city seeds really looking forward to it only 12 days veg so far..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

Getting closer on Sfv OG and Cherry Pie. Man two more weeks and hey coming down don't care if they not super done or not they'll be done enough lol I gotta smoke some good man. 7 weeks in

Sfv Og getting a lil fade, lemon pine funk hard to explain really lol
 

Cherry Pie sweet cherry burnt rubber


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Getting closer on Sfv OG and Cherry Pie. Man two more weeks and hey coming down don't care if they not super done or not they'll be done enough lol I gotta smoke some good man. 7 weeks in
> 
> Sfv Og getting a lil fade, lemon pine funk hard to explain really lol
> View attachment 3683506
> ...


Right on bro! Doing them cuts justice I see. Just keep that sfv going till I can get out of the valley


----------



## Odin* (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Getting closer on Sfv OG and Cherry Pie. Man two more weeks and hey coming down don't care if they not super done or not they'll be done enough lol I gotta smoke some good man. 7 weeks in
> 
> Sfv Og getting a lil fade, lemon pine funk hard to explain really lol
> View attachment 3683506
> ...



Smashing it bro. Nice work. You're description of it's nose reminds me of the SFV cut I had several years ago. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Odin* (May 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Does that HollyWood PK also just go by "Hollywood Pure" by any chance? Smaller harder fruity rotten pineapple nuggets?



Thinking about your description of it's nose. If by "rotten pineapple" you're describing that pungent sweetness, just at the point where you ask yourself "is this still ok to eat?", then I'd say that's pretty spot on. Have you ever had the pleasure of smoking it? (Sounds like you have)


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right on bro! Doing them cuts justice I see. Just keep that sfv going till I can get out of the valley


Oh yea bro big ups to you. They won't be going anywhere anytime soon I love them and the next run are proper runs. These where some moms I flowered out so not the best of runs but great genetics. Will be be having some stuff for you soon too



Odin* said:


> Smashing it bro. Nice work. You're description of it's nose reminds me of the SFV cut I had several years ago. Two thumbs up.


Yea the Sfv OG has a helluva nose on it very hard to explain. Lemon pine skunk is best I can do it lol. No kush in it. Holla if you need bro


----------



## CannaBruh (May 17, 2016)

@akhiymjames I can taste the rosin of that SFV



Odin* said:


> Have you ever had the pleasure of smoking it? (Sounds like you have)


Back in ~2007/08 was gifted a cut that came in as "Hollywood Pure". Made the mistake of calling it "Hollywood PK", and was informed that it was not the same as the "pure kush" that was floating around at the time. It might be the same or similar. Was a poor yielder, less yield than SFV. Decent stretch to her but not horribly leggy. Did not require much if any support.

I could show pics, but most everything at ICmag has been nuked out it seems so it's hard to find folks by name and posts where I know photos live.


----------



## kgp (May 17, 2016)

Triangle kush


----------



## Odin* (May 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> @akhiymjames I can taste the rosin of that SFV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine needs support, long "tooth picks" with dense lollipops. It doesn't yield as much as the OG's I have, but not a whole lot less.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2016)

@Odin* the Hollywood Pure that made it here was a horrible yielder compared to anything else, but it had a nose and taste that kinda made it a no brainer keeper.

A bit off topic, but I bloomed my entire keeper stable out years ago and sent it all off to seed. I'm now finding Chem D x C99? progeny that have underside leaves like my flo/f13. It was femm'd C99 (bro grimm) pollen, so where'd the purple come from!? No purple on the giesel crosses, but several within the D. Weird.

The D did end up throwing bananas, as did the ECSD, as did the congolese. I had DJ's true blueberry and f13 in that same run, but I don't recall finding bananas on those. 

I'm sitting on a few extra beans that came from the Schrom x C99 and the NL#5 x C99 if anyone wants to dig through.


----------



## Odin* (May 18, 2016)

Yeah, the nose/flavor is very unique. 

@kgp that TK looks real nice.


Today is the day (62), wish me luck, gents. Coming down I have;

HPK
GSC
GG4
"Unknown" Purple Kush
"Lemon" OG (got this one as "Bentley")
"Tart Tangerine" OG (got this as "Venice")


Another side note,

My GG4x"Mystery Cut" is 4 weeks in, frosty, smells like grape soda (has to be from the creamy vanilla berry of the "Mystery").

One of the Purple Kush x "Mystery" is looking super bomb, I can't keep myself from going back to look at it over and over.

One of the beans my sister in law gave me (out of some Platinum Cookies) is looking killer also. Different from my cookies.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Yeah, the nose/flavor is very unique.
> 
> @kgp that TK looks real nice.
> 
> ...


Nice harvest you have coming up. What you like best of those?


----------



## Odin* (May 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice harvest you have coming up. What you like best of those?



Depends on circumstance, but overall would be the HPK. Glue for bedtime, "Bentley" when you need to "git 'er done". Seriously, it gets you off your ass with a quickness.

Next batch also includes the "Mystery" and the OG Hybrid. With those included, "Mystery" edges out HPK.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Depends on circumstance, but overall would be the HPK. Glue for bedtime, "Bentley" when you need to "git 'er done". Seriously, it gets you off your ass with a quickness.
> 
> Next batch also includes the "Mystery" and the OG Hybrid. With those included, "Mystery" edges out HPK.


Man it sucks you don't know what that Mystery cut is. If it's that good better than the HPK then it def needs a name to be known lol. Can't wait to see some pics of the Venice and Bentley


----------



## Odin* (May 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man it sucks you don't know what that Mystery cut is. If it's that good better than the HPK then it def needs a name to be known lol. Can't wait to see some pics of the Venice and Bentley



I'll post some up as I make my way through the jungle.

I've taken it everywhere and no one can identify it. Either those guys popped one of their seeds, or someone popped seeds and gave that to them. Also, if you don't treat her just right, she stays green and "airy". Getting it dense and purple took "practice" and a little magic. I knew to keep trying (took 3 runs) because of a cut of Blue Dragon I had. The Dragon would be fluffy, even when everything else in the room had the density of "Dark Matter". It took a few tries, but I figured her out, dense and purple she be.


----------



## @Norcali (May 18, 2016)

Was over at my girlfriends tonight. Been helping with her grow. 8 GG4 and 1 Triangle Kush. 25 days into flower.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This cat has a girl that is five and developmentally disabled and the cbd oil has been a mirecal but hell of costly. I was asked to get him something and lucys lion was what i am looking for but got to wait for or. Microgrowers guild to have them again. 420tycoon said he can't get cbd cuts in cali so them two and garden boss are about to fix that. Gave out a bunch of Frank's gift clones too. So i have a few cbd cuts are free to good homes.View attachment 3682576


I wish I would have talked more with you @Dr.D81 at the BBQ. I have been wanting to start breeding some cross's I have. Should have picked your brain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I wish I would have talked more with you @Dr.D81 at the BBQ. I have been wanting to start breeding some cross's I have. Should have picked your brain.


Shit i will be there fall and you can hit me up anytime it's all good


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2016)

What a day

Bentley








Venice




Sorry about the pics, I just took them as I remembered to. My buddy that helped me said my pics are shit, "they don't do them justice", he said.



GSC



Purple Kush (already hung)





Glue (you can just make out the purple/pink highlights through the "glare")








My buddy is also a huge fan of the "Mystery". He asked "where's the other purple one, with the sweet smell". When I told him that there wasn't any in this group, he told me that he'd been saving some from the last run for very special occasions. "It's the connoisseur shit that I bring out to blow people's minds". Said he was happy he'd held on to it, concert coming up.



Loved taking care of these girls, but glad that they're "down".


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2016)

Slymer


----------



## skunkwreck (May 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Slymer
> View attachment 3686874
> View attachment 3686873 View attachment 3686871


I like that l can't wait to get my cut .


----------



## Odin* (May 21, 2016)

@BobBitchen
@skunkwreck


Any reliable place to get a guaranteed "Slymer" pheno of Chernobyl? This stuff looks nice and the descriptions I'm hearing of it's nose/flavor sound delicious.


This is one of my seeds I popped. I have a bunch in labeled containers, but I had found 3 randoms on the floor (the only 3 from that run, early days of "Mystery", when it could throw a banana or two w/o reason), and had just labeled them as "Floor". This is floor #2. I was thinking it could be the "Mystery"xPurple Kush, but now I'm thinking it's more likely a "Mystery"xHPK. I'm sure I'll know by the end.

*Dark/light "lines through the pictures are an effect of the lights being on*

"Floor" #2 (Day 30)




This is one of the beans my sister-in-law got out of Platinum Cookies. Something caused this growers room to "go bananas". Some of them look like a short stocky bubba/blackberry kind of plant, some look more like "pure" cookie, and some look right in the middle (as if the bubba/blackberry got it's banana in the cookie). Though it smells like "GSC" and looks like GSC, it is still very different from what I have (which is definitely GSC, and definitely not the "Forum").

This is "M" #7 (Day 30)





I can almost guarantee that these two are going to be awesome. I can't wait to find out how they burn.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @BobBitchen
> @skunkwreck
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful flowers bud...it'll be a few weeks before I have mine and veg it enough to take cuts but I'd be more then happy to send you a cut .


----------



## Odin* (May 21, 2016)

@skunkwreck That is a very kind gesture. I'll probably shoot something back in your direction.

Awesome.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @skunkwreck That is a very kind gesture. I'll probably shoot something back in your direction.
> 
> Awesome.


That'd be cool but it's not necessary my man .


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @skunkwreck That is a very kind gesture. I'll probably shoot something back in your direction.
> 
> Awesome.


Slymer cut is the shit for smoking but for cash cropping you'll be pissed. I love the smoke but haven't bugged my buddy for a cut due to yield


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Slymer cut is the shit for smoking but for cash cropping you'll be pissed. I love the smoke but haven't bugged my buddy for a cut due to yield


Yeah alot of gear i run aren't the biggest producers but they make up for it in potency most of the time...seeing as I'm not a cash cropper but a head that likes to smoke good smoke I'm not overly concerned with maximum yeilds . I've got a run going now that looks like it gonna make weight tho


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @BobBitchen
> @skunkwreck
> 
> 
> ...


The cut we are growing came from @FLkeys1 who got it from san Diego dark heart has one too


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

Shit gg4 is more potent and throws down way more there are strains that yield and are potent as hell too


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The cut we are growing came from @FLkeys1 who got it from san Diego dark heart has one too View attachment 3687053 View attachment 3687054


Now that looks like the right cut she go all the way purp pretty much right?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Now that looks like the right cut she go all the way purp pretty much right?


Was cold night's so don't know yet


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit gg4 is more potent and throws down way more there are strains that yield and are potent as hell too


Had the GG#4 but lost it . Really would have liked to smoked it .


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Was cold night's so don't know yet
> View attachment 3687056


She naturally purps looks sick like actual flowers


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Had the GG#4 but lost it . Really would have liked to smoked it .


That sucks


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks


PM me a femmed list that you have .


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> PM me a femmed list that you have .


I can do that in the morning bud. Just finished hanging the panda film in the 4 k and just got to touch it up some. Took the whole 50 ft to do it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Had the GG#4 but lost it . Really would have liked to smoked it .


I'll have another one for you bro don't worry. Slymer I've seen doesn't always get purple. I think it's environment. Can't wait to have that Slymer too. Here's some Slymer from my bro CBliss over at Sin City forum. Did some chucking and a member here is growing his Blue Lime Slyme cross posted in Sin City info thread

Slymer by CBliss


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll have another one for you bro don't worry. Slymer I've seen doesn't always get purple. I think it's environment. Can't wait to have that Slymer too. Here's some Slymer from my bro CBliss over at Sin City forum. Did some chucking and a member here is growing his Blue Lime Slyme cross posted in Sin City info thread
> 
> Slymer by CBliss
> View attachment 3687191


I could only get it to a purple hue, *TRIED* everything too, the cut anyways...the one I had from seed would get a very deep purple hue, but I had to force feed it darkness and ice for 3 days...pretty solid smoke all around...


----------



## a senile fungus (May 21, 2016)

I appreciate you fuckers.

You know who you are.


I will be back in full swing as soon as I return from vacation. I had a security scare and shut her down. Good things on the horizon though 

Stay fresh y'all


----------



## Odin* (May 21, 2016)

@Afgan King I'm not too concerned with yield, I'm all about the nose, flavor, and effect. 

If yield were priority I wouldn't have my "Mystery" and would have kept the plant that I got in that same "bundle" of clones that was labeled "GSC". Wasn't GSC, or even closely related. Had that strong "musky" Haze scent to it. Massive yielder, even more than the Sour D I had a long time ago. Every cola finished in a "2ltr bottle". It was a monster, tried take over the room. I got rid of it because I didn't like it's full pallet of scents. Aside from the Haze musk, it smelled like new rubber and burnt brakes. It was so off putting (for me) that I didn't even smoke it. Those that did said it was good, so I gave a cut to a friend, then tossed it.


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

I agree yield isn't everything but you can't tell me there aren't more fire strains with better yield why not go for the full month with size, quality, smell, potency? I only have a couple low yielding strains and prob none are better than the glue or glue x star dawg and those both kill in yield. Idk I look for everything not just if it's good smoke I've grown cookies love the smoke but changed it out for the dawg cookies cuz same bud just way bigger yield


----------



## Odin* (May 21, 2016)

I hear ya, if there's a similar cut in circulation with a stronger nose, better yield, resilient immune system, or more potency, that's the one to get. Sometimes you can only get a certain scent from "this cut", or flavor from "that cut", and in those cases you have to work with what's available. I'm hearing good things about this "Slymer" pheno and want to see what it's all about. Also, in my experience, just because you hear that a particular strain doesn't "put out", doesn't mean that you can't turn her into your dirty girl. For instance, the GSC that I got does pretty well, even relative to the glue.


In all honesty, I just want to try a lime slurpee.


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I hear ya, if there's a similar cut in circulation with a stronger nose, better yield, resilient immune system, or more potency, that's the one to get. Sometimes you can only get a certain scent from "this cut", or flavor from "that cut", and in those cases you have to work with what's available. I'm hearing good things about this "Slymer" pheno and want to see what it's all about. Also, in my experience, just because you hear that a particular strain doesn't "put out", doesn't mean that you can't turn her into your dirty girl. For instance, the GSC that I got does pretty well, even relative to the glue.
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I just want to try a lime slurpee.


Shit my og supposedly for everyone else does max 2 a light and I hit that last time no co2 and first grow with it the slymer is sick 100% worth growing if you never have believe me you'll love it


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

I'm gonna get it back to breed with it mix it with tangie and mix it with a citrus sap


----------



## a mongo frog (May 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit my og supposedly for everyone else does max 2 a light and I hit that last time no co2 and first grow with it the slymer is sick 100% worth growing if you never have believe me you'll love it


What og is that?


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> What og is that?


Matt Berger's cut the original ocean grown Kush from the 90's aka Florida og aka crippy


----------



## a mongo frog (May 21, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Matt Berger's cut the original ocean grown Kush from the 90's aka Florida og aka crippy


Does it have the viny stretchy look while growing?


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

The original bubba Kush is an accidental Hermie cross between my bubba and the og. Og hermied and pollinated bubba and the birth of the bubba Kush happened on accident


----------



## Afgan King (May 21, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Does it have the viny stretchy look while growing?


Yup my buddy running same cut I gave it to him in diff system and lil golf ball buds here's mine from last week the big girl right in front all the all huge colas lol this was end of week 6


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 22, 2016)

Anyone know where to get the original krippie from Florida from back in the day


----------



## oswizzle (May 22, 2016)

These stories about where OG and Bubba came from are about as legit as the North American Yeti


----------



## CannaBruh (May 22, 2016)

Where'd Bubba come from tho? 

I followed H&L's thread with wonkanobe's story on icmag like ten years ago. What a nightmare of a mess. Maybe some of it's true.


----------



## Afgan King (May 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Where'd Bubba come from tho?
> 
> I followed H&L's thread with wonkanobe's story on icmag like ten years ago. What a nightmare of a mess. Maybe some of it's true.


Bubba is a bag seed from new Orleans and it's true it's the story Berger told everyone I know and that's atleast 10 close friends of his all with that story including George whos been buddies with him since high school 


bobdagrowah said:


> Anyone know where to get the original krippie from Florida from back in the day


That's the cut I just put pics of I have it I'm from Florida and my partners mentor is Matt Berger he worked at cannaseurs with him back in the day


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The cut we are growing came from @FLkeys1 who got it from san Diego dark heart has one too View attachment 3687053 View attachment 3687054


I still have my Chernobyl . Slymer pheno.. I put a small plant outside to see how it would do outside..very happy with it.. It's only a foot tall but smells up the entire back yard..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I still have my Chernobyl . Slymer pheno.. I put a small plant outside to see how it would do outside..very happy with it.. It's only a foot tall but smells up the entire back yard..
> 
> View attachment 3688163


Those pics i posted are from my spring oudoor and a have few Chernobyl x Dog Kush fems stashed from it


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> These stories about where OG and Bubba came from are about as legit as the North American Yeti


This is on point.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 22, 2016)

There has to be the truth somewhere, the plants exist, whereas Yeti...


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There has to be the truth somewhere, the plants exist, whereas Yeti...


Existence of the subject and the legitimacy of the story's don't necessarily have correlation. Jesus existed, but the legitimacy of the bible...


----------



## CannaBruh (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Existence of the subject and the legitimacy of the story's don't necessarily have correlation. Jesus existed, but the legitimacy of the bible...


Sure, but don't forget the one that explains the subject's coming to existence.


----------



## Odin* (May 22, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> These stories about where OG and Bubba came from are about as legit as the North American Yeti



Yeah, everyone has it wrong. It wasn't a Yeti, but a Sasquatch that cross pollinated (pollen caught in his hair) to bring about both the og OG and bubba. If only Sasquatch could chime in and set things straight. Yeti taking all the credit...


----------



## Afgan King (May 22, 2016)

I'd love to know what really happened but all I know is I have em lol and I love em


----------



## Odin* (May 23, 2016)

Right now I'm getting an overly powerful "fuel" scent from "Floor #2", undertones of vanilla cream and tart berry. Pretty sure that it's HPK/TCPKx"Mystery". Trying to come up with a name. It's going to be fire, so I'm 99% sure she will stay in the lineup. Any suggestions?


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> The original bubba Kush is an accidental Hermie cross between my bubba and the og. Og hermied and pollinated bubba and the birth of the bubba Kush happened on accident


This is so not true, man you shouldn't post shit like this cuz some people might actually believe you. Bubba kush has no OG in it. And OG kush, has no kush in it. I believe bubba probably is a much more kushy plant but that's really comical how you say it was bread to OG to make bubba kush. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

kgp said:


> This is so not true, man you shouldn't post shit like this cuz some people might actually believe you. Bubba kush has no OG in it. And OG kush, has no kush in it. I believe bubba probably is a much more kushy plant but that's really comical how you say it was bread to OG to make bubba kush. Lol


He's going by the high times story, with dude that precursors with "I don't remember exact dates, places or people but this is how I remember it all going down" right before he takes credit for og, bubba, and bubba kush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x A11
 
Perfect for daytime smoking, afternoon smoking, nightlife smoking in the clubs..

All 3 stardawg Guava x A11 are staying around. ..

Lucky charms is what I was expecting, good smoke,anytime of the day,puts out loads of nugs long lasting.
 
And puts out roots in under a week..not that i need them that fast,but it's nice.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Stardawg Guava x A11
> View attachment 3688780
> Perfect for daytime smoking, afternoon smoking, nightlife smoking in the clubs..
> 
> ...


Any germination issues with the lucky charms?


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any germination issues with the lucky charms?


Yeah,put all down,only 5 made it..got 4 females out of it.

Don't know how this posted in here,I know I clicked the bodhi thread. ..


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yeah,put all down,only 5 made it..got 4 females out of it.
> 
> Don't know how this posted in here,I know I clicked the bodhi thread. ..


Damn! You're not the only one that's reported this. Did you scuff them at all?


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn! You're not the only one that's reported this. Did you scuff them at all?


They all opened up in the paper towel, I put them in cups..5 popped right up,the rest nothing.


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> He's going by the high times story, with dude that precursors with "I don't remember exact dates, places or people but this is how I remember it all going down" right before he takes credit for og, bubba, and bubba kush.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I got you. I think I did read that in high times. That's pretty funny. My bad @Afgan King


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kgp said:


> Oh I got you. I think I did read that in high times. That's pretty funny. My bad @Afgan King


Ya idk true story just know my partner got em from Matt Berger the stories are just stories who knows the truth just that these girls are an awesome grow and smoke


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

kgp said:


> Oh I got you. I think I did read that in high times. That's pretty funny. My bad @Afgan King


I would be fairly impressed if bubba and og came from the same dude. Especially if either were accidents as most stories seem to claim. Seems like a good claim to fame though as no one else was legitimately taking credit for either for years so it only makes sense that someone would step in to take credit whether or not it was due, lol. 

I think what bothers me the most recently is how the og story with the 91 greatful dead show that was told for years is now the chemdawg line story, or its so similar I'm actually confused about whether it's one or two stories. All seems like bullshit to me. The fact that the dude in the bubba story didn't know where he got the original "dog kush"(crippy cut og?) or what it was actually being called. And then goes on to say bubba and bubba kush are two different strain and bubba kush is the original bubba crossed with (crippy cut) og kush. Also kind of weird that in that story the dude telling it states the original bubba cut is all but lost, but there are "stories" (this guys own words) of some NorCal growers that are still growing it , but the dude who claims to have sourced the original says he hasn't seen it since whenever I'm the 90s he lost the cut and it was replaced with bubba kush. Funny to see guys (a)claiming this high times story has any legitimacy , and (b) even though The guy telling the story says the cut is lost, people around here claiming to have said lost cuts. 

I'm not really one to argue too much about it because all the og/bubba/ and now cookies folklore and myth make it almost impossible to say who's right in the matter. Granted I can look at people pics of what they claim to be bubba or og and tell that they're not growing what they think based on my experience with the actual strains. 

With the exception of if there is an actual completely different bubba cut that nobody except one person here seems to have ever come in contact with. I have no experience with any bubba cut that smells like anything other than coffee soap dank. So if there is a "fruity pebbles" cut of bubba that is actually the original, I have no knowledge of it. First time ive heard about it is about a week ago so I can't speak to its authenticity. I can say the most recent pics posted of "crippy cut og" we're not crippy though lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would be fairly impressed if bubba and og came from the same dude. Especially if either were accidents as most stories seem to claim. Seems like a good claim to fame though as no one else was legitimately taking credit for either for years so it only makes sense that someone would step in to take credit whether or not it was due, lol.
> 
> I think what bothers me the most recently is how the og story with the 91 greatful dead show that was told for years is now the chemdawg line story, or its so similar I'm actually confused about whether it's one or two stories. All seems like bullshit to me. The fact that the dude in the bubba story didn't know where he got the original "dog kush"(crippy cut og?) or what it was actually being called. And then goes on to say bubba and bubba kush are two different strain and bubba kush is the original bubba crossed with (crippy cut) og kush. Also kind of weird that in that story the dude telling it states the original bubba cut is all but lost, but there are "stories" (this guys own words) of some NorCal growers that are still growing it , but the dude who claims to have sourced the original says he hasn't seen it since whenever I'm the 90s he lost the cut and it was replaced with bubba kush. Funny to see guys (a)claiming this high times story has any legitimacy , and (b) even though The guy telling the story says the cut is lost, people around here claiming to have said lost cuts.
> 
> ...


Again idc I'm not here to argue I know whos hands my cuts came from and what they are said to be by him. You wanna say it's not the FL crippy cut cool idc all I know is it's the most stupid ridiculous og I've got and I have like 7. I really don't care really who believes me I don't want some claim to fame I just want to grow good weed which I do


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Again idc I'm not here to argue I know whos hands my cuts came from and what they are said to be by him. You wanna say it's not the FL crippy cut cool idc all I know is it's the most stupid ridiculous og I've got and I have like 7. I really don't care really who believes me I don't want some claim to fame I just want to grow good weed which I do


I was talking about the dude from the high times bubba story. It's his claim to fame I think is bs. 

I was talking about the pics you posted of crippy though. Doesn't resemble it in the slightest. Wrong flower/calyx structure similar to the "Tahoe" cut you're running, looks like your cut yields way better though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was talking about the dude from the high times bubba story. It's his claim to fame I think is bs.
> 
> I was talking about the pics you posted of crippy though. Doesn't resemble it in the slightest. Wrong flower/calyx structure similar to the "Tahoe" cut you're running, looks like your cut yields way better though.
> 
> ...


It only yields good in this system it's weird I'd love to see someone whod like to grow it to show the difference when it's in a different system cuz it's pretty dramatic goes from golf ball nugs to monster colas.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> It only yields good in this system it's weird I'd love to see someone whod like to grow it to show the difference when it's in a different system cuz it's pretty dramatic goes from golf ball nugs to monster colas.


I would love to see you take an actual cut of crippy and magically turn the og nugs literally everyone else grows into donkey dick colas lol. Never heard of that in all my experience, nor have I ever met anyone that claims to be able to change the actual genetic structure of a plant. That's like saying you can take a chihuahua and make it grow Great Dane size based on the food you give it because it's better than pedigrees food...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would love to see you take an actual cut of crippy and magically turn the og nugs literally everyone else grows into donkey dick colas lol. Never heard of that in all my experience, nor have I ever met anyone that claims to be able to change the actual genetic structure of a plant. That's like saying you can take a chihuahua and make it grow Great Dane size based on the food you give it because it's better than pedigrees food...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily I mean your saying different styles of growing and diff nutes can't make a difference? My partner had one of those monster current culture systems 100% set up using cyco and nevrr once pulled over 2 a light with his setup using gg4 and pura Vida. He switched to the system we used at the warehouse like I did and now this run he's pullin way over 2 with same system. He never knew if his gg4 cut was real because at the warehouse we would pull 2-3 a light with it sometimes more and he couldnt get it to do shit. Here's his room in week 6 all gg4 and pura Vida again. 14 go vidas. Like I ant make sense of why this system takes everything to its potential Everytime but it does I didn't make this system it's been made by Colorado illegal growers over 20 years. My old boss used to fly his plane from Colorado to Minnesota back in the day when running weed. Idk who made this system but it's intense


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not necessarily I mean your saying different styles of growing and diff nutes can't make a difference? My partner had one of those monster current culture systems 100% set up using cyco and nevrr once pulled over 2 a light with his setup using gg4 and pura Vida. He switched to the system we used at the warehouse like I did and now this run he's pullin way over 2 with same system. He never knew if his gg4 cut was real because at the warehouse we would pull 2-3 a light with it sometimes more and he couldnt get it to do shit. Here's his room in week 6 all gg4 and pura Vida again. 14 go vidas


No I didn't say you couldn't make a fat chihuahua. I said you couldn't make a chihuahua Great Dane sized. There's a limit. 

And you're not going to change a plants entire structure by changing a few environmental factors. You might get some minor variation in nug size, density, calyx structure(very minor), but your not going to take true og and make its nugs look like donkey dicks. It's just not the way the strain grows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No I didn't say you couldn't make a fat chihuahua. I said you couldn't make a chihuahua Great Dane sized. There's a limit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I'm not too much over the limit Matt Berger's best friends son said he's pulled 2.3 with it at max and been growing it 10 years with slabs and house and garden. It's not that it couldn't get that big it's that no one has done it consistently. Again if you know someone here in Colo I'd love to show the difference and let them run a cut to show its the right cut


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well I'm not too much over the limit Matt Berger's best friends son said he's pulled 2.3 with it at max and been growing it 10 years with slabs and house and garden. It's not that it couldn't get that big it's that no one has done it consistently. Again if you know someone here in Colo I'd love to show the difference and let them run a cut to show its the right cut


I have several buddies in Colorado, plus I'm sure several members on here will take you up on the offer just because of the names you're calling them, and your plants do look good that's never been my point, just there are a couple cuts you have that the legitimacy is questionable, and at least two cuts you have that are straight fakes. They don't look like shit, just not like Tahoe or crippy. And your bubba doesn't look or smell like bubba IMO, but as I've said I have no knowledge or experience with a second, completely different bubba cut than the one anyone else in the entire industry know about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have several buddies in Colorado, plus I'm sure several members on here will take you up on the offer just because of the names you're calling them, and your plants do look good that's never been my point, just there are a couple cuts you have that the legitimacy is questionable, and at least two cuts you have that are straight fakes. They don't look like shit, just not like Tahoe or crippy. And your bubba doesn't look or smell like bubba IMO, but as I've said I have no knowledge or experience with a second, completely different bubba cut than the one anyone else in the entire industry know about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on ig? If so hit up orgnkid and see what he has to say......he may be able to shed some light on the bubba for you.


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have several buddies in Colorado, plus I'm sure several members on here will take you up on the offer just because of the names you're calling them, and your plants do look good that's never been my point, just there are a couple cuts you have that the legitimacy is questionable, and at least two cuts you have that are straight fakes. They don't look like shit, just not like Tahoe or crippy. And your bubba doesn't look or smell like bubba IMO, but as I've said I have no knowledge or experience with a second, completely different bubba cut than the one anyone else in the entire industry know about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not from anyone in the industry look try the bubba Kush that craft710concentrates is growing it's fruity pebbles as well and same with top shelf genetics off Broadway in Denver by the skate shop that's Berger's best friends son's new place and he has the same cuts as me with the same names a long with kurple fantasy #1 and kizzle


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

@kmog33 can u find a up close of the crippy you've seen and I'll take some close ups of mine I just wanna see difference myself I'm truly interested


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Are you on ig? If so hit up orgnkid and see what he has to say......he may be able to shed some light on the bubba for you.


We've done this. Orgnkid says the original bubba is coffee undertones. Pics he's posted also do not look like afghans cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We've done this. Orgnkid says the original bubba is coffee undertones. Pics he's posted also do not look like afghans cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya but his also never says original cut of bubba his says bubba kush and ur gonna tell me these don't look similar enough to come down to diff nutes and systems? Both flat top like old school Kush small tight trichs covered nugs


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya but his also never says original cut of bubba his says bubba kush and ur gonna tell me these don't look similar enough to come down to diff nutes and systems? Both flat top like old school Kush small tight trichs covered nugs


Actually he says his bubba cut is sourced from John Kodi, and John says that bubba and bubba kush are he same strain...








so you're not right there. 


This is the closest resemblance to crippy I can find ATM. Really viney/shot yielder.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Are you on ig? If so hit up orgnkid and see what he has to say......he may be able to shed some light on the bubba for you.





Afgan King said:


> Ya but his also never says original cut of bubba his says bubba kush and ur gonna tell me these don't look similar enough to come down to diff nutes and systems? Both flat top like old school Kush small tight trichs covered nugs





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Mine is viney as hell it has the thinnest stems of all my plants by a long shot and those plants look close enough alike to possibly be same plants as far as bubba goes


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

You guys posted this not long ago with Matt Berger thanking leaflet for correcting the information on the page so according to Berger's account the guy who gave me my plants the og did pollinate the bubba and there are 3 different plants


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Mine is viney as hell it has the thinnest stems of all my plants by a long shot and those plants look close enough alike to possibly be same plants as far as bubba goes


This is the "crippy" you posted.




this is what crippy looks like






Yours looks like it has the same growth structure as white widow or a similar strain as far as just what its structure looks like as a plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You guys posted this not long ago with Matt Berger thanking leaflet for correcting the information on the page so according to Berger's account the guy who gave me my plants the og did pollinate the bubba and there are 3 different plants


No that says bubba didn't come out until 96 so is 

1. Contrary to other info you've used in your argument. 

2. Very much bullshit just based on the dates listed. 

That only speaks of one bubba and states coffee undertones. So you've posted another source pointing towards your cut not being bubba at all. 

Your post also states that bubba is from ca, not Florida. Again, contradictory to your previous claims. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Mine is stretchy as shit my nugs are just bigger here's side branch pics of mine as well


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No that says bubba didn't come out until 96 so is
> 
> 1. Contrary to other info you've used in your argument.
> 
> ...


Bubba comes from Matt Berger a Florida boy out of altamonte. And that claims bubba Kush not bubba came out in 96 please re read since you cant. Then goes on to say bubba kush flourished in Cali since not bubba and it says the og pollinated the bubba so again re read


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Bubba comes from Matt Berger a Florida boy out of altamonte. And that claims bubba Kush not bubba came out in 96 please re read since you cant


Orgnkid stated bubba kush is sourced from John. Who stated bubba and bubba kush are the same strain. 

Tbh I'd believe orgnkids story over yours anyway. But mostly because it's fairly well known that he sourced bubba. So if he has the original, and he gives us his source, and his source states that bubba and bubba kush are exactly the same strain, No two separate ones. Don't you think maybe your source lied to you, or just doesn't know what he's talking about. As you are in neither place that it is claimed to have originated. 

Also your post is again falsified by the dates because orgnkid has been growing bubba and bubba kush since well before 96...

I don't need to reread anything as I understand the entirety of your post, whereas you post things before you get that you're invalidating your own point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We've done this. Orgnkid says the original bubba is coffee undertones. Pics he's posted also do not look like afghans cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Katsu is the coffe terps. Not pre 98 or bubba. I feel like you have never had anything but the Katsu which prob came to you as bubba kush so that's where you get your argument. I've seen plenty of bubbas that dont have the coffe notes and I admit at first I thought there was no way but learned through experience and networking that there are other bubbas out there that aren't coffee. Once you see them you can jude for yourself.


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

So clearly falsified them and so did Matt Berger lol so pretty much without knowing Matt your calling him and everything he's said a complete lie because another dude (orgnkid) who again you don't know states otherwise. I just wanted to get that straight and funny leafly would change orgnkid story off there and put Berger's when his is just a huge lie according to u


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Mine is stretchy as shit my nugs are just bigger here's side branch pics of mine as well


Yeah, your nug structure is not even remotely close to correct. Way elongated and wrong calyx shape. Not crippy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah, your nug structure is not even remotely close to correct. Way elongated and wrongness calyx shape. Not crippy lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And did Ur person get their cut from the guy who originated it.....cuz mine did


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So clearly falsified them and so did Matt Berger lol so pretty much without knowing Matt your calling him and everything he's said a complete lie because another dude (orgnkid) who again you don't know states otherwise. I just wanted to get that straight and funny leafly would change orgnkid story off there and put Berger's when his is just a huge lie according to u


You tell Me to read posts again but you seem to have completely missed the post a coup up where orgnkid states his source of bubba, followed by a post of his source saying bubba kush used to just be bubba. 

And yes, I will take orgnkid, the guy who the community has accepted for over a decade to have sourced the original bubba. Over a high times story from a Couple years ago that claims there is og in bubba 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (May 23, 2016)

My "pre 98" was beautiful, dark fans and did go purple, beautifully, and didn't taste like katsu/coffee, maybe some eathy undertones but not like the katsu. I don't know if it's fruity pebbles, but do recall a sweet to her. Sadly lost her and all the beans from that run. Katsu wasn't kept around long but the pre98 was keeper.


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You tell
> Me to read posts again but you seem to have completely missed the post a coup up where orgnkid states his source of bubba, followed by a post of his source saying bubba kush used to just be bubba.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So again you are basing yours off of orgnkid who is not the originator or anywhere near the originator Matt who I'm getting my cut from am I getting this correct cuz u said he got his from somewhere else besides Matt berger and mine like I've said is from Matt Berger I'm not claiming to have orgnkids I have Matt's the one u call a liar even tho u don't know either person


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So again you are basing yours off of orgnkid who is not the originator or anywhere near the originator Matt who I'm getting my cut from am I getting this correct cuz u said he got his from somewhere else besides Matt berger


I am basing my info on over a decade of experience with bubba. Orgnkid sourced bubba the same way swerve sourced Tahoe and sfv. Matt Bergers story is bs. He did not create og, bubba and bubba kush. If he had, he could remake all of them and would've taken credit for them way earlier. Stupid to take credit for og the way did in that story as well. Pretty much guarantees it as bullshit. Plus the cuts he's giving you don't look like the legit cuts 99% of the rest of the community is used to and knows. So yeah. I would say orgnkids story is way more on point than Matt Bergers. Or yours as you were calling him mike Berger when you first started posting about your bubba. The corrected yourself using the excuse that you were stoned. 

Tbh I couldn't be stoned enough to forget my partners name....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You tell Me to read posts again but you seem to have completely missed the post a coup up where orgnkid states his source of bubba, followed by a post of his source saying bubba kush used to just be bubba.
> 
> And yes, I will take orgnkid, the guy who the community has accepted for over a decade to have sourced the original bubba. Over a high times story from a Couple years ago that claims there is og in bubba
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not just a high times story it's on leafly icmag and like 20 other sites all claiming him the originator of bubba Kush and og Kush


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> It's not just a high times story it's on leafly icmag and like 20 other sites all claiming him the originator of bubba Kush and og Kush


No it came from high times and then people posted about the article on the forums you mentioned. Most of the threads call the story out as bs or questionable as well. 


Pick sources that don't disagree with your argument. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I am basing my info on over a decade of experience with bubba. Orgnkid sourced bubba the same way swerve sourced Tahoe and sfv. Matt Bergers story is bs. He did not create og, bubba and bubba kush. If he had, he could remake all of them and would've taken credit for them way earlier. Stupid to take credit for og the way did in that story as well. Pretty much guarantees it as bullshit. Plus the cuts he's giving you don't look like the legit cuts 99% of the rest of the community is used to and knows. So yeah. I would say orgnkids story is way more on point than Matt Bergers. Or yours as you were calling him mike Berger when you first started posting about your bubba. The corrected yourself using the excuse that you were stoned.
> 
> Tbh I couldn't be stoned enough to forget my partners name....
> 
> ...


Actually I called him mark but good recall and if orgnkid is originator why does Matt berger have the trademark on the name and is called Matt bubba berger


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Actually I called him mark but good recall and if orgnkid is originator why does Matt berger have the trademark on the name and is called Matt bubba berger


Lol whatever my point is the likeliness of forgetting a partners name is odd... 

Trademarking: The same reason big Buddha was trying To trademark cheese despite the fact that he did not create the strain. Because he a greedy dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Here's the Adam Dunn show who talks to Matt and Josh and gets everything straight 2 hours of it have fun Josh is the one who says he passed it to orgnkid and b reals crew

https://player.fm/series/the-adam-dunn-show/the-true-history-of-og-kush-w-mattbubba-berger-josh-dave-richards-ep-43


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Here's the Adam Dunn show who talks to Matt and Josh and gets everything straight 2 hours of it have fun Josh is the one who says he passed it to orgnkid and b reals crew
> 
> https://player.fm/series/the-adam-dunn-show/the-true-history-of-og-kush-w-mattbubba-berger-josh-dave-richards-ep-43


That's not a legitimate source either lol. 

Do you not find it a bit strange that orgnkid has had and claimed the original bubba cut for over 10 years but for some reason Matt "bubba" Berger took until 2013 to come out with his story of the origin hat happens to encompass both og kush and bubba with him as the creator. 

Why can't he tell you what's in bubba or og then? If he made them he should know how to remake them. I mean if Ken Estes can pass the story about GDP being Urkle and big bud, it's not like he would've even had to lie gracefully and people would've eaten it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (May 23, 2016)

Krome's White or "The White"


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Shits interesting first time hearing it I've only ever the stories passed around its long as fuck this like 3-4 episodes I'm gonna listen to it to see exactly what they themselves in their own words say


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's not a legitimate source either lol.
> 
> Do you not find it a bit strange that orgnkid has had and claimed the original bubba cut for over 10 years but for some reason Matt "bubba" Berger took until 2013 to come out with his story of the origin hat happens to encompass both og kush and bubba with him as the creator.
> 
> ...


He claims his og and his bubba are bag seed and don't know the strains he says the bubba kush is is the cross of the two thru Hermie. I'm just going off what the guy who gave me my cuts said that's it I didn't get orgnkids I got Matt's so I go with what he says about his cuts


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Krome's White or "The White"


Tommy got a cut of that happen to know him? Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's not a legitimate source either lol.
> 
> Do you not find it a bit strange that orgnkid has had and claimed the original bubba cut for over 10 years but for some reason Matt "bubba" Berger took until 2013 to come out with his story of the origin hat happens to encompass both og kush and bubba with him as the creator.
> 
> ...


His story wasn't that he made OG or Bubba it was they grew seeds of it. I posted his shorty story of it on Instagram a few pages back. I'll repost it again


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> He claims his og and his bubba are bag seed and don't know the strains he says the bubba kush is is the cross of the two thru Hermie. I'm just going off what the guy who gave me my cuts said that's it I didn't get orgnkids I got Matt's so I go with what he says about his cuts


So he adapted the og bag seed story to fit his claim to bubba so he could get in on that one as well. Do you really think it doesn't sound like bullshit? 

Anyway, the story Matt tells does not say that og is from bag seed, it states they're old cuts they were running that were floating around Florida that they at somepoint started calling "kush" even though it wasn't related. 

You don't even know the story you're going by info from. 

Originkid has been very well documented having the original bubba cut for over 10 years longer than the story that Matt Berger came and spouted out has even existed. 

It's bullshit. You can go by it if you want. But the rest of the community will continue to agree on what bubba is and has been. I bet you believe the whole cookies fam story as well huh? F1 Durb X flo og right? No purple in there at all just a magical recessive trait. 

When you start thinking that everyone else is crazy but you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

It's obvious that the cuts of bubba from Florida and the west coast are different. I feel like since co went legal and a big group of people from Florida moved here and they brought their cuts with them.... for me that's when I started seeing different versions of bubba and I had to keep an open mind even though after liveing in ca from 05 to 10 and only knowing bubba to be coffe hash


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> His story wasn't that he made OG or Bubba it was they grew seeds of it. I posted his shorty story of it on Instagram a few pages back. I'll repost it again
> 
> View attachment 3688938


Lol so yeah, og was bagseeds he got from one source. Bubba bagseed from a different source... It just all sounds like bs to me. I've seen orgnkid growing it since way before Matt Berger existed as a noteworthy person on here. And heard about 5 different og stories that ft passed around for years before this guy mysteriously comes or with all the answers. 

What's the likeliness you pull two of the legendary clone onlys from two different bags of hermed seeds in or around 91 and no one has heard of you until 10+ years after your cut has been sourced and passed around? He should've just taken credit for chemdawg as well. Then he'd have all the clone only bagseed strains haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's obvious that the cuts of bubba from Florida and the west coast are different. I feel like since co went legal and a big group of people from Florida moved here and they brought their cuts with them.... for me that's when I started seeing different versions of bubba and I had to keep an open mind even though after liveing in ca from 05 to 10 and only knowing bubba to be coffe hash


This I would agree with. And I've personally grown out 4 different cuts of bubba over the years. Pre-98, katsu, original bubba, and standard bubba kush and they were all similar. Definitely he differences in color/taste/etc. but they were all still bubba and still tasted smelled and smoked like bubba. Never had bubba smell like fruity pebbles. Definitely ranges from musky earth to sweet earth and coffee, but always has that distinct bubba smell, taste, and calyx structure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

Or the person just did not care about Internet fame..and all that comes with it.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 23, 2016)

See... here I was thinking all these elites all came from "the dog" cut all this time.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Or the person just did not care about Internet fame..and all that comes with it.


True, but then I don't think he would've popped up in 2013 at all. Orgnkid would still be the known/credited source for the original bubba. He does like his attention lol. But it has made it easy to follow bubba and ghost og that he likes the limelight lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> See... here I was thinking all these elites all came from "the dog" cut all this time.


Now that's another head spin.....


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's obvious that the cuts of bubba from Florida and the west coast are different. I feel like since co went legal and a big group of people from Florida moved here and they brought their cuts with them.... for me that's when I started seeing different versions of bubba and I had to keep an open mind even though after liveing in ca from 05 to 10 and only knowing bubba to be coffe hash


In Colorado people typically have the katsu cut that turns purple and has a cat piss smell, they call it pre 98 mistakenly. The real pre 98 is from California and is a low yieding, coffee smell, golf ball shaped dense buds and doesn't turn purple. Florida has a ton of good strains and they have the real sour d, the e.c.s.d. is hard to find the legit cut out West. I think Florida has a precursor to the pre 98, the Cali version has more indica from what I know.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> See... here I was thinking all these elites all came from "the dog" cut all this time.


This is one part most of the more legitimate sounding og stories seem to have in common. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

Man I love all this good information. ..this is how it should be.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man I love all this good information. ..this is how it should be.


Do you think the community will ever come to a consensus about where these strains come from? I personally think all the folklore makes it fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Like I said last time we was going at it about these cuts its more than one story. It's up to the person who wants to believe what story is true. I have the Hight Times magazine with the Bubba story on front. Until I read it in there I never heard of that story so I def thought it was weird to hear that story. Go on other forums where OG talk is heavy lots of simple call the Matt story bullshit but I don't have a clue what could be the truth.

Orgnkid has been the one to brought these special cuts to scene for everyone not a creator but a pioneer in it. He even makes a post showing Bubba Kush and tags Matt in it as to say this is the original. I don't so IG but it's easy to hit these people up and ask them. I sure Orgnkid won't have any problems telling story lol sure he's told it a zillion times.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

The pre 98 has leaves more like an OG and the katsu cut has bigger leaves with more leaflets. Both are very relaxing, good for pain and high in cbd. I have grown both and pre 98 is better, but not a commercial strain.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Do you think the community will ever come to a consensus about where these strains come from? I personally think all the folklore makes it fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the deep history also,I don't think we will every really know..


----------



## CannaBruh (May 23, 2016)

Katsu's Bubba Kush


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol whatever my point is the likeliness of forgetting a partners name is odd...
> 
> Trademarking: The same reason big Buddha was trying To trademark cheese despite the fact that he did not create the strain. Because he a greedy dude.
> 
> ...


Please read what I said again dear Lord u can't read I've said 900x that it's my partners mentor he worked at cannaseurs with him not me I cane from growing in florida in November I've never met him And never claimed to have met him just seen him once or twice. The plants came from him I can't go off of someone else's story for plants that didn't come from them


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

I could care less about the story lol yea it gives good debates and great reading material. I just want the damn cut  that real deal Bubba Kush and will take Katsu as a backup lol. @shorelineOG thats why I want the Bubba it works best for my insomnia and it's so damn tasty and potent. Orgnkid says he's releasing beans again this year. Hope so would love to get some beans off these elites.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Please read what I said again dear Lord u can't read I've said 900x that it's my partners mentor he worked at cannaseurs with him not me I cane from growing in florida in November I've never met him And never claimed to have met him just seen him once or twice. The plants came from him I can't go off of someone else's story for plants that didn't come from them


So you don't even know if the cute actually are from him at all Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Katsu's Bubba Kush


Lucky dog you lol I'm jelly. Was supposed to have this by now but deal fell through. I'm gonna get me some Bubba eventually lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

breal corraborates the story, and as well as fuji. good enough for me. hey akhiymjames, you have insta now?


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

In 1999 a couple brought bubba kush to Houston from LA and it was the best strain in Cali, very low yields. It was YEARS later before people started talking about bubba being purple, so we started calling the coffee smelling cut, pre 98. If the pre 98 originated from Florida strains it wouldn't surprise me, but the pre 98 is a classic, the real bubba. Florida and the south are very underground with not much open clone trading going on. We only have a few versions of bubba, but about 100 versions of sour d.


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So you don't even know if the cute actually are from him at all Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched Matt hand the cuts to my partner the Florida and the bubba when I first got here so yes I know they came from him cuz they went from matts hands to my partners hands to mine I had no idea who Matt was at all till I started hearing how rare and shit it was


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> breal corraborates the story, and as well as fuji. good enough for me. hey akhiymjames, you have insta now?


Naw bro I should've said I don't do lol. Too scared to post anything on the Gram in my state lol. Would have to make private and only friends could see but still scared lol

Yea Breal does corroborates the story. I could've swore I saw on Orgnkid IG that he got the cut from some people who knew Matt. They set the deal up but I'll have to go back on Orgnkid IG and find it again maybe I didn't find it on his IG may have been Matts can't remember but I did a lot of looking on both their IG pages brain was overloaded and can't remember now lol but I'll find it


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Like I said I saw him there and then at botica del Sol down in Denver once before they closed that's when I learned about kurple fantasy and kizzle as well and realized how fire those were


----------



## skunkwreck (May 23, 2016)

It all came from mother nature in the beginning....there's your originator...end of debate.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro I should've said I don't do lol. Too scared to post anything on the Gram in my state lol. Would have to make private and only friends could see but still scared lol
> 
> Yea Breal does corroborates the story. I could've swore I saw on Orgnkid IG that he got the cut from some people who knew Matt. They set the deal up but I'll have to go back on Orgnkid IG and find it again maybe I didn't find it on his IG may have been Matts can't remember but I did a lot of looking on both their IG pages brain was overloaded and can't remember now lol but I'll find it


His claimed source











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I watched Matt hand the cuts to my partner the Florida and the bubba when I first got here so yes I know they came from him cuz they went from matts hands to my partners hands to mine I had no idea who Matt was at all till I started hearing how rare and shit it was


So you were in Florida and grabbed cuts then shipped them to yourself? I'm confused as to how you were part of the handoff and also on the receiving end of shipping I'm assuming right after he handed your buddy the cuts for you? Or your buddy got cuts from him in a situation and then later down the line told you he was sending you the same cuts?

Dude your story is getting more and more far fetched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So you were in Florida and grabbed cuts then shipped them to yourself? I'm confused as to how you were part of the handoff and also on the receiving end of shipping I'm assuming right after he handed your buddy the cuts for you? Or your buddy got cuts from him in a situation and then later down the line told you he was sending you the same cuts?
> 
> Dude your story is getting more and more far fetched.
> 
> ...


Where did u get I was in FL when I got them when I got to Colorado is when I got them dear Lord man making this so complicated I give up


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Please read what I said again dear Lord u can't read I've said 900x that it's my partners mentor he worked at cannaseurs with him not me I cane from growing in florida in November I've never met him And never claimed to have met him just seen him once or twice. The plants came from him I can't go off of someone else's story for plants that didn't come from them





Afgan King said:


> Where did u get I was in FL when I got them when I got to Colorado is when I got them dear Lord man making this so complicated I give up


Well the cuts from Florida. He claims to have lost the original cut. You say you've never met him but you were with him when your buddy got the cuts and somehow you didn't manage to meet him. So you got the cut, not from him, in co?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I could care less about the story lol yea it gives good debates and great reading material. I just want the damn cut


AK is right. Everyone should send me their best cuts and I'll decide who's right, who's wrong, what's real, and what's "bunk".

We'll get to the bottom of this real quick.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> His claimed source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted this cus I was just about to post this again after Drd81 had posted it. If you read the comments under that post it seems like he says he got the cut through kush_movement through Matt people. Somebody asked if he got it from Matt but when he responds and says his buddy through his people it's not quite clear if he got it from Matt people or not


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad you posted this cus I was just about to post this again after Drd81 had posted it. If you read the comments under that post it seems like he says he got the cut through kush_movement through Matt people. Somebody asked if he got it from Matt but when he responds and says his buddy through his people it's not quite clear if he got it from Matt people or not


Yep, but kush_movement definitely states that bubba and bubba kush are one in the same. Not two different cuts so that throws the high times story off a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yep, but kush_movement definitely states that bubba and bubba kush are one in the same. Not two different cuts so that throws the high times story off a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it's weird. Whoever has IG needs to go on there and ask Orgnkid did the Bubba he grows come from/through Matt. He did say it's been 15-20 years so if that's the case would be around that 96 time frame Matt says he brought the cuts to LA. If no then def kills that High Times story. All this talk makes we want the cut even more now lol time to start hunting.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it's weird. Whoever has IG needs to go on there and ask Orgnkid did the Bubba he grows come from/through Matt. He did say it's been 15-20 years so if that's the case would be around that 96 time frame Matt says he brought the cuts to LA. If no then def kills that High Times story. All this talk makes we want the cut even more now lol time to start hunting.


Well, orgnkids source says he's been running it since 91-92 so there's another glitch lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well, orgnkids source says he's been running it since 91-92 so there's another glitch lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh damn yea I think those posts by Orgnkid is taking lil shots at Matt then. He's tagged him on a few of them too. Well nobody will never really know but I don't think there's any OG in Bubba Kush myself but who knows. Just get me the damn cut so I can grow it lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ahhh damn yea I think those posts by Orgnkid is taking lil shots at Matt then. He's tagged him on a few of them too. Well nobody will never really know but I don't think there's any OG in Bubba Kush myself but who knows. Just get me the damn cut so I can grow it lol


Yeah I'm pretty sure your right about the intent of the tags there. I don't know much about Matt, but I've seen orgnkids bubba for years and he ha never claimed to be the creator of bubba nor ghost, but he definitely sourced them and got them around. I think he probably deserves a lot more credit than Matt regardless based on his contribution to the community vs just riding the fame train with a wonky story a decade later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Well I'm not too much over the limit Matt Berger's best friends son said he's pulled 2.3 with it at max and been growing it 10 years with slabs and house and garden. It's not that it couldn't get that big it's that no one has done it consistently. Again if you know someone here in Colo I'd love to show the difference and let them run a cut to show its the right cut


Shoot, I would LOVE to run that cut. Building out a new flower room as we speak ( plus remodeling the whole house)

South East Denver ftw

@kmog33 will keep you posted.... Just need to make some room for non-bodhi


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

They had accurate pictures and descriptions of Shoreline around 2007 from "Mr. Burns" the biggest and best grower in Texas. Then the Cannabible prints the wrong picture and tells some far fetched story about a grateful deadshow(first time I heard that story). We were told it was named Shoreline because it originated in Galveston. Devil's Harvest started calling a totally unrelated strain Shoreline with more stories. I use the real Shoreline that matches the pictures and descriptions given by Mr. Burns and the handful of people that had the legit super elite cut.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure your right about the intent of the tags there. I don't know much about Matt, but I've seen orgnkids bubba for years and he ha never claimed to be the creator of bubba nor ghost, but he definitely sourced them and got them around. I think he probably deserves a lot more credit than Matt regardless based on his contribution to the community vs just riding the fame train with a wonky story a decade later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orgnkid def gets the credit for the s1 project he did and finding a bunch of variations besides the original.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 23, 2016)

I so wanna throw my 2 pennies in this but.......


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

bubba and bubba kush are 2 different strains.

bubba was norcal bagseed supposedly Northern lights

bubba kush is bubba x og kush made around 1998.

everybody that is respected in the breeder world accepts this as truth.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> bubba and bubba kush are 2 different strains.
> 
> bubba was norcal bagseed supposedly Northern lights
> 
> ...


Which one taste like coffe?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> They had accurate pictures and descriptions of Shoreline around 2007 from "Mr. Burns" the biggest and best grower in Texas. Then the Cannabible prints the wrong picture and tells some far fetched story about a grateful deadshow(first time I heard that story). We were told it was named Shoreline because it originated in Galveston. Devil's Harvest started calling a totally unrelated strain Shoreline with more stories. I use the real Shoreline that matches the pictures and descriptions given by Mr. Burns and the handful of people that had the legit super elite cut.


wow. thanks for the info. I have always heard the devils harvest one was killer too though. and deserving of the name.

post a pic pretty please or directme to some. I grew skunk in the 90's that puts many of the clone only's of today to shame. ive been told it was the skunk va cut from duke va, but have always wondered if it was shoreline


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Which one taste like coffe?


the pre 98 from southern california.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Which one taste like coffe?



Both


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> bubba and bubba kush are 2 different strains.
> 
> bubba was norcal bagseed supposedly Northern lights
> 
> ...


I don't think a lot of people accept that story. Hard to believe there is any OG in Bubba Kush. With the s1s that Orgnkid put out I never heard of any OG phenos coming from them. Plus as was stated and shown they say they been growing Bubba Kush longer than the 96 time frame Matt gives on the story. Hell lots of people believe the West Coast Dog story but this is one that'll never have any truths with OG and Bubba


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

friends with bubba on ig. im growing out kurple fantasy and kurple guerilla

this is direct from his IG. he is answering ?'s from ig'ers.


theebubbakush@doschinos and @losstyouthent No one has real seeds. I haven't got a chance to stabilize it and good luck finding the real cut these days. We have seeds of the original Bubba but the BubbaKush...probably not. And who knows what the seeds are going to pop and then cross it again with the kush... It would be a miracle to come up with the same Bubba Kush that we made in 97 and is only really proper from original mom to clone. My closest homies like @killdrama and @breal have told me they haven't seen proper #bubbakush in a decade. Don't worry;,. Bubba knows. We won't lose anything.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> wow. thanks for the info. I have always heard the devils harvest one was killer too though. and deserving of the name.
> 
> post a pic pretty please or directme to some. I grew skunk in the 90's that puts many of the clone only's of today to shame. ive been told it was the skunk va cut from duke va, but have always wondered if it was shoreline


I thought the SKVA was 91 Chem?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

doesnt matter what us mere earthlings think. tons of big breeders credit matt. orgnkid probably s1'd bubba not bubba kush.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> friends with bubba on ig. im growing out kurple fantasy and kurple guerilla
> 
> this is direct from his IG. he is answering ?'s from ig'ers.
> 
> ...


Yea we've went through all this info bro already lol. He hasn't posted on IG for weeks but Orgnkid posts pretty regular. Go to his IG and look at his posts of Bubba.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> doesnt matter what us mere earthlings think. tons of big breeders credit matt. orgnkid probably s1'd bubba not bubba kush.


He did s1 bubba.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought the SKVA was 91 Chem?


it is but there are various cuts.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> doesnt matter what us mere earthlings think. tons of big breeders credit matt. orgnkid probably s1'd bubba not bubba kush.


Who credits Matt? I never heard of that story till the High Times article and I've researched Bubba Kush like no other


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Both


The purple katsu cut smells like ammonia. The green frosted out bubba from Cali smells like coffee. I have grown them both, side by side.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Shoreline OG. Looks like an early nineties Skunk. Also like chem 91.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Alien Master X Shoreline OG.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

akhyim james im not gonna even dare challenge your research. youre an animal.

whatever you decide is what I will believe. let me know


----------



## oswizzle (May 23, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> akhyim james im not gonna even dare challenge your research. youre an animal.
> 
> whatever you decide is what I will believe. let me know


Naw bro you good. I don't know what the hell to believe lol I've come across so much info on this Bubba Kush it's crazy. Here is a post from Nspecta breeder from CSI Humboldt


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well, orgnkids source says he's been running it since 91-92 so there's another glitch lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bubba cut that Matt had found was in 91 same with the og


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> The bubba cut that Matt had found was in 91 same with the og


Yea but what he's saying is that Matt said Bubba Kush was fed created till 96 when the hermie OG hit the Bubba. Orgnkid and his buddy he got the cut from say they been growing Bubba Kush since 92 before Matt said it was created. Lol bro this shit can go on forever really lol here's some info from over ICmag

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=73054

Long thread with lots of info pics and all.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

A million strains out there and pre 98 bubba, sour d, and shoreline are still my favorite, still the best.


----------



## Odin* (May 23, 2016)

oswizzle said:


>



Finally, Sasquatch is here to set things straight... or is that Yeti? I can't tell them apart.




From what I remember... For years everyone was big on "Bubba", or "Bubba Kush", but they were one and the same. The "kush" was just added on to denote "Dankness", not that there was any "Kush" (referring to "OG Kush") in it. Same as "OG" and "OG Kush". When people say "OG" or "OG Kush" they're talking about the same thing, it's one and the same. A "true" OG doesn't have any Kush characteristics (and is more sativa than indica, if any at all). There may be a "Bubba Kush", a cross between "Bubba" (or "Bubba Kush") and "OG Kush" (it's painful to type that), but it came about long after "Bubba Kush" was being used to describe plain old Bubba (not that she's "plain").


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

Hey James. I used to be an animal too. youre the first I met in years that researches strains and knows lineages like me. from what I can tell you only have a small grow too. man you are obsessed.

well this is my research and I believe this to be the troof! Professor P from Dynasty Genetics. also in Oregon

*PRE 98 Bubba = Oregon Afghani clone...?* I thought you might all want to know this info.......

After much contemplation of starting this thread(I have a feeling some Bubba lovers will be heartbroken), I decided to post it because I believe the PRE98 OG Bubba and Oregon Afghani are the same strain.. 

Please feel free to add any first hand information that you might have. 

*old hypothesis*=
PRE98 Bubba is either an s1 or a clone of the Oregon Afghani clone that has been renamed (I personally think it's a renamed clone because they are exactly the same)


I'm not one for believing weed stories of clone only strains without proof, especially when I've seen first hand renaming in the Medical Dispensary era to try and gain sales with catchy names. I can't tell you how many strains I've come across that are the same as older cuts, but just have new names...





It's a pet-peeve of mine.... I think names should be kept the same for the integrity of cannabis' future...although, other people may believe in renaming strains to increase sales... 

In the US people prefer to buy Kush over Afghani, it has been proven with dispensary sales.

*My story*;

In 1996 I was first introduced to the Oregon Afghani when a friend who I worked with turned me on to this strain. His father had this strain since late 1970s/early 80s. My friend claimed his Dad and hippy friends had acquired the afghani seeds while traveling on Dead tour in 1970s.

The dad and his friends always referred to this bud as Affy or Ghanni, never Afghani (at least back then). These guys grew the best weed I smoked at that point in time and really motivated me to step up my grows. After my first grow with her, I became uninterested in growing the Oregon Afghani due to it's super slow veg time because my grow situation at the time required faster vegging plants to keep the rotation on track.

After a number of years when my grow space increased, and I ended up acquiring the Oregon Afghani Clone as well as a strain called OG Bubba Kush from a different friend.

These strains were so similar that I opted to discontinue growing the OG Bubba because I could not tell the difference between the two(and I knew the source of the Oregon Afghani was legit). My friend who gave me the OG bubba swore that I mislabeled them, but I swore I did not. 

To make sure they didn't get mixed up, again we got the Oregon Afghani clone from the source (old man hippy). Sure enough it was the same strain that I was familiarized with. hmmm... this is when I became suspicious (approx. 2002) 

A number of years later I got back the "PRE98" OG Bubba from my friend who has been growing it since the first time I received the Bubba clone from him.


*Conclusion;*
After several grows, comparisons, and blind taste tests between friends we've all come to the conclusion that these are in fact the* EXACT* same genetics. 

In the last year I have been seeding both the Ghanni and Bubba with the same males to see how similar the seeds are... You can't tell the difference. 


It's kinda crazy... I feel like I just found out that Santa Clause was not real.. 



here are a few pics... I'll get some more evidence coming soon.




*OREGON AFGHANI clone*
old pic from years ago


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Well I'm bout take cuts of it in the next couple weeks we'll see who gets some lol I already have @akhiymjames down on the list


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Hey James. I used to be an animal too. youre the first I met in years that researches strains and knows lineages like me. from what I can tell you only have a small grow too. man you are obsessed.
> 
> well this is my research and I believe this to be the troof! Professor P from Dynasty Genetics. also in Oregon
> 
> ...


Yea I'm a strain info junkie lol and a seed junkie too so forgive me. Yea my grows ain't closet no more lol but they not big. Just some nice size tents few 1k lights to do some good stuff but I know about this info too and was gonna post it but was waiting to see if someone else spoke of it. Lots of people recognize this to be true too especially coming from the Professor. Good posting this cus people will see when it comes to legendary phenos from back and there's not one definite story it's hard to believe any of them  lots of the people are respected so what can you say really?? When I speak of Bubba Kush I speak of the big fat fan leaf Bubba Kush that has that coffee earthy dankness to it. Not lots of stretch and green. Have had Katsu and that's the purple but there are more than s1 cuts out there beside Katsu. I'm done talking about it tho like I said last time can go on and on about this  just get me this Bubba Kush please or Katsu lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

And for shits and giggles here's what Orgnkid and his peeps say OG is


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Hey James. I used to be an animal too. youre the first I met in years that researches strains and knows lineages like me. from what I can tell you only have a small grow too. man you are obsessed.
> 
> well this is my research and I believe this to be the troof! Professor P from Dynasty Genetics. also in Oregon
> 
> ...



LOL! I was gonna post that info from Professor when this convo first kicked off....but didnt feel like adding to the already heated debate. I tend to believe Professor, as he seems like a straight shooter, but who knows really.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> And for shits and giggles here's what Orgnkid and his peeps say OG is
> 
> View attachment 3689186
> 
> View attachment 3689187


That last pic looks a lot like what Afghan King has been posting. Not the typical "OG" nugs that we all recognize. Hmmmm


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! I was gonna post that info from Professor when this convo first kicked off....but didnt feel like adding to the already heated debate. I tend to believe Professor, as he seems like a straight shooter, but who knows really.


Exactly what I said lol I was waiting on someone else to say it before me lol I didn't wanna sound stupid lol but dude is good people. What can you say honestly funny too and Orgnkid from Oregon???


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Exactly what I said lol I was waiting on someone else to say it before me lol I didn't wanna sound stupid lol but dude is good people. What can you say honestly funny too and Orgnkid from Oregon???


We were chatting about this in the Dynasty thread months ago. He seems pretty convinced that they're one in the same.

And yeah, with Orgnkid being from there too it adds even more credibility to the story.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> We were chatting about this in the Dynasty thread months ago. He seems pretty convinced that they're one in the same.
> 
> And yeah, with Orgnkid being from there too it adds even more credibility to the story.


I seriously wouldn't doubt it. Stuff gets renamed all the time that's why a lot of these older great phenos have so many stories from passing and traveling. Who doesn't wanna have some say in something majority of people would like to have. I know whatever it is its def some of the best I've ever had. Man it makes my heart melt to think about all the zips of it I was getting lol so good.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

That's what I don't get and adds to why I believed the matt berger story. They tag each other in all of it.

Are they being sarcastic? 

Professor P is highly regarded. Old school breeder with fundamentals.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> That's what I don't get and adds to why I believed the matt berger story. They tag each other in all of it.
> 
> Are they being sarcastic?
> 
> Professor P is highly regarded. Old school breeder with fundamentals.


I think Orgnkid and his people do it to Matt to mess with him lol he hasn't posted on IG for weeks from what I can see but like I said who knows.

Professor is top class dude anybody has the right to believe what he says.


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That last pic looks a lot like what Afghan King has been posting. Not the typical "OG" nugs that we all recognize. Hmmmm


Ya I was just about to say it and once my bubba mom is big I'll post her leaves believe me they look alot like those u just posted if not identical big 8-10" leaves fat as fuck with a extra jagged edge


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

That pic is def a finished plant or close to it here's mine with 2 weeks left pretty close man lol thanks @akhiymjames for that pic


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I was just about to say it and once my bubba mom is big I'll post her leaves believe me they look alot like those u just posted if not identical big 8-10" leaves fat as fuck with a extra jagged edge





Afgan King said:


> Ya I was just about to say it and once my bubba mom is big I'll post her leaves believe me they look alot like those u just posted if not identical big 8-10" leaves fat as fuck with a extra jagged edge


the Florida bubba I've seen Grows and looks similar to Katsu or any other version but has those fruity terps


----------



## Odin* (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That last pic looks a lot like what Afghan King has been posting. Not the typical "OG" nugs that we all recognize. Hmmmm



Now, I am not by any means suggesting that AK is utilizing paclo, but a lot (and by a lot, I mean most, if not all) of the commercial growers are, only concerned with the bottom line. I've inadvertently used a product containing paclo, Gravity. When Gravity first hit the shelves, I decided I'd give it a shot. I used Gravity until I discovered that paclo is one of the active ingredients. Gravity is gone, but there are others. I've had my HPK for a long time. It maxes out about as big around as a "Coke" can. This is a pic of HPK on paclo (Gravity) from years ago, finished up about as big around as a 2ltr bottle (I have big hands).






You can clearly see the massive change in bud structure (if you compare them to the other pics of my HPK that I posted) when paclo is introduced. I hope this doesn't prompt a paclo search. It'll give you cancer, anyone that smokes on your stuff could get cancer. "Chemicals" and "cancers of the earth" are the exact opposite of what the herb stands for. 

I just wanted to "illustrate" the massive changes that can be brought about by "additives".


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

This is everything I use
Canna coco a and b
General organics cal mag
Rhizotonic 
Cannazym
Pk 13/14
Sweet raw
Protekt silicon 

Is that in any of those products?


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Now, I am not by any means suggesting that AK is utilizing paclo, but a lot (and by a lot, I mean most, if not all) of the commercial growers are, only concerned with the bottom line. I've inadvertently used a product containing paclo, Gravity. When Gravity first hit the shelves, I decided I'd give it a shot. I used Gravity until I discovered that paclo is one of the active ingredients. Gravity is gone, but there are others. I've had my HPK for a long time. It maxes out about as big around as a "Coke" can. This is a pic of HPK on paclo (Gravity) from years ago, finished up about as big around as a 2ltr bottle (I have big hands).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Additives change plants like crazy seen bubba pull 2.3 a light but the buds were mutated as fuck


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Additives change plants like crazy seen bubba pull 2.3 a light but the buds were mutated as fuck


Bush master...is another one that will change the looks of nugs..nasty stuff


----------



## Afgan King (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Bush master...is another one that will change the looks of nugs..nasty stuff


Bushmaster is paclo lol just looked it up im good nothing I use has it


----------



## Merlin34 (May 25, 2016)

So... here's one for the Bubba debate. Any opinions on which it is? There is a bit of a sweet smell to it, but mostly earthy. I know what it came to me as, just wondering what you all thought.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (May 25, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> So... here's one for the Bubba debate. Any opinions on which it is? There is a bit of a sweet smell to it, but mostly earthy. I know what it came to me as, just wondering what you all thought.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


What week she in she looks like it from bud formation any pics from further away? Any large fan leaf pics


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> So... here's one for the Bubba debate. Any opinions on which it is? There is a bit of a sweet smell to it, but mostly earthy. I know what it came to me as, just wondering what you all thought.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Kinda hard to tell on the close up I really can't tell what it is lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 25, 2016)

The bud structure is right golf balls with that Kush pointed tip look but ya easier to tell from a distance


----------



## Afgan King (May 25, 2016)

But the cut I have can generally be described as fruity pebbles or damn close to it should purp out for u too


----------



## Merlin34 (May 25, 2016)

I'll take a couple pics of the whole plant, some in veg, and the mom when I'm at work tomorrow.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (May 25, 2016)

And that pic is week 7

Mile High Colorado


----------



## @Norcali (May 25, 2016)

I used to grow the cut of bubba kush that was making the rounds in CA quite a bit back in 2007 and 08. Was fire, for sure... Real pain in the ass to clone though. The smell and taste were amazing, and very potent.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 25, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> So... here's one for the Bubba debate. Any opinions on which it is? There is a bit of a sweet smell to it, but mostly earthy. I know what it came to me as, just wondering what you all thought.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


That's def one of the bubbas but would half to smell it to know which one....they all grow very similar. My guess would be from what you described it as...pre 98


----------



## Afgan King (May 25, 2016)

Agreed sweet and earthy is pre 98 still fire if the right cut smoked couple that were sick here's the bubba cut in week 7 for comparison but I'd guess pre 98 but don't know till finished and what ur final smell and this one goes purp like end of week 7 beginning of 8 I always take it 9 weeks tho


----------



## COGrown (May 26, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> So... here's one for the Bubba debate. Any opinions on which it is? There is a bit of a sweet smell to it, but mostly earthy. I know what it came to me as, just wondering what you all thought.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Mostly in CO we have the p98 cut. The katsu is here but much more closely held, while the pre98 is actually about the easiest real elite cut to get here. Definitely looks like the pre98 in flowering.


----------



## Merlin34 (May 26, 2016)

There ya go. 

Mile High Colorado


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> There ya go.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Looks fire bro. Def looks like 98 cut. Your doing well with her too. Awesome stuff


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 26, 2016)

anyone tried cookie fams mochi?

I see their gonna release guava and gello soon too.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> anyone tried cookie fams mochi?
> 
> I see their gonna release guava and gello soon too.


They releasing cuts or just the buds?


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

If you don't mind where u get the cut from I know who has the bubba cut here in Colorado so I could tell u if it's same cut as mine if I knew who it came from.


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

Def a bubba cut but I agree with @akhiymjames first glance I'd bet pre 98


----------



## CannaBruh (May 26, 2016)

There are probably hundreds of people in Co with bubba(s)


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There are probably hundreds of people in Co with bubba(s)


Especially with the Colorado Bubba that's floating around. It's Bubba crossed with Flo. Few breeders use it in crosses. Gu and Gage Green


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They releasing cuts or just the buds?


no, I wish , just buds. would love to get some bag seed though


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There are probably hundreds of people in Co with bubba(s)


Yes but the one have isn't floating around and only a few people in Colorado actually have it especially legal grows like his it has to come from another medical or recreational marijuana dispensary or grow


----------



## CannaBruh (May 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yes but the one have isn't floating around and only a few people in Colorado actually have it especially legal grows like his it has to come from another medical or recreational marijuana dispensary or grow


Hate to be that guy, but as soon as one person other than the originator has it, assume everyone has it.

Nobody was following any clone circle rules long before we saw rec, doubt that has changed.


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Hate to be that guy, but as soon as one person other than the originator has it, assume everyone has it.
> 
> Nobody was following any clone circle rules long before we saw rec, doubt that has changed.


I'm saying I know what dispensaries have which when it's a legal grow it all has to go thru metrc it's not like they can say this is bubba kush and it came from this underground grower it has to be transferred over thru the computer there are a couple with the real cut most have the Flo bubba preferred organic therapy has it, craft710 has it, and top shelf genetics has it those are the 3 I know for a fact have the bubba. @Merlin34 is putting pics from a legal grow so unless they broke the law it came from a different dispensary and I'm sure they stayed legal


----------



## CannaBruh (May 26, 2016)

If it's at a dispensary, if it's in a single person's hands who trades cuts, it's out there.

I've seen the metrics, and most of these dispensaries couldn't hope to pass an ISO audit let alone show back to birth on a plant.


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> If it's at a dispensary, if it's in a single person's hands who trades cuts, it's out there.
> 
> I've seen the metrics, and most of these dispensaries couldn't hope to pass an ISO audit let alone show back to birth on a plant.


I've worked at a couple and all of them were anal about keeping it perfect they been going around auditing like crazy my old work a guy came thru with a clicker and counted out all our plants all 1678 of our 1700 count lol they go nuts I was just saying to him if it came from those three it's the bubba not bubba Flo pre98 or katsu . I'm still betting pre 98


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

Botica del Sol had it too before they shut down


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

More Bubba from Orgnkid and his peeps


----------



## Merlin34 (May 26, 2016)

It's pre 98, we got the cut from Kind Love in Denver. And yes, lawfully transferred in metrc. Kind Love has a good rep for having top shelf legit cuts.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

They have some ok stuff their holy grail Kush is fire tho, their pure love is ok, and z7


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That last pic looks a lot like what Afghan King has been posting. Not the typical "OG" nugs that we all recognize. Hmmmm


Orgnkid grows in soil so the og grows , stacks and looks like that in soil vs hydro which is more golf ball shaped ,lankier, less leaves and is what everyone is use to when buying weed off your hookup back in the days kuz most commercial grows do rockwool. Soil just has other goodies that salts just cant replicate yet just like the actual sun vs hps


----------



## Afgan King (May 27, 2016)

Mr Roboto said:


> Orgnkid grows in soil so the og grows , stacks and looks like that in soil vs hydro which is more golf ball shaped ,lankier, less leaves and is what everyone is use to when buying weed off your hookup back in the days kuz most commercial grows do rockwool. Soil just has other goodies that salts just cant replicate yet just like the actual sun vs hps


Shit I use tupur which is coco mix here's the same og for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

shit guys light dep is going and will put up some pics as they flower


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

heres some bud shots at 39 days in all organic soil water only
High Octane Og


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

Kosher Kush aka Jew's Gold


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

Tangie


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

91 Chemdog skunkVa


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

Dosidos


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I use tupur which is coco mix here's the same og for me


Nice it has that soil grown look. tupar I think ad more organic soil in it than coco I believe


----------



## Afgan King (May 27, 2016)

It's I believe 40% coco 40% organic matter from Oregon forest and 20% perlite or something to that matter but ya the organic matter makes a difference I believe because I've seen just coco with same system I use and it doesn't pull nearly as much consistently


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2016)

Mr Roboto said:


> View attachment 3693059 Kosher Kush aka Jew's Gold


So you have the old cut that was being passed around in like 09? I was under the impression kosher is the attempted bean form of the Jew gold cut, but the Jew gold cut isn't really the same as the kosher beans from dna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (May 27, 2016)

My Mothers tongue first two 
My r32 (original not s1)cut of gg4 
My smaller but real orange soda smelling sonic screwdriver 
My cuvee
And my jesus earlier this week week 8


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

right on man that def looks like its yielding a lot more than your average coco run. Here is a Ghost og that I got from orgnkid back in the day. small mom I just replaced every 3 or 4 months for a fresh mom. The orgnkid ghost and the triangle kush are very similar


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So you have the old cut that was being passed around in like 09? I was under the impression kosher is the attempted bean form of the Jew gold cut, but the Jew gold cut isn't really the same as the kosher beans from dna.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It the same exact cut that won the 2015 ht cup.


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 27, 2016)

Cant forget the ecsd at 39 days in all organic


----------



## CannaBruh (May 27, 2016)

ECSD is up there, almost has a baby shit quality under there somewhere, but in a good way. Funky tang tang


----------



## churtmunk (May 27, 2016)

@Mr Roboto just lit this page up. Nice work, sir


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Mr Roboto what a lineup you have bro. Glad to see some stuff you don't see often. So cool that you know Orgnkid and he blessed you with Ghost. I will have it soon and the Chem 4. Man that ECSD is one I gotta have too. Nothing like that flavor and smell. Love the way she stacks too


----------



## CannaBruh (May 27, 2016)

You will like the Chem 4, though I prefer the D, haven't found a "dawg" that I didn't care for... Giesel, 4, ECSD, sister, star, D, 91...who am I forgetting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> You will like the Chem 4, though I prefer the D, haven't found a "dawg" that I didn't care for... Giesel, 4, ECSD, sister, star, D, 91...who am I forgetting.


i cant wait to pull down the 91 in the light dep. coming from the south i have never even smoked smoked the real thing other than some chem4. I have a tressister in veg that should be nice. wedding cake has me pretty fuck anxious to get vegged out to


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

Mr Roboto said:


> right on man that def looks like its yielding a lot more than your average coco run. Here is a Ghost og that I got from orgnkid back in the day. small mom I just replaced every 3 or 4 months for a fresh mom. The orgnkid ghost and the triangle kush are very similar View attachment 3693080


nice man. he has liked a couple post on my ig feed. i would love a chance to burn one with him one day


----------



## Odin* (May 28, 2016)

I had a "epiphany" today. (Bear with me)


I saved the "scissor goo" and a bunch of keef from this last trim. Planned on partaking of it tomorrow with my friends during the grand finale. Then I realized that I picked up a very special piece a while ago and have been waiting for the right time/right smoke. Next month I'll have some "brand new to this planet" flowers, along with my purple "Mystery". Going to have some of the new flowers out of it, then cover the purple "Mystery" in keef, and toss in the resin (with my buds, of course). It is going to be an epic session. 

*relates to clone only via "Mystery" and new strains*


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I had a "epiphany" today. (Bear with me)
> 
> 
> I saved the "scissor goo" and a bunch of keef from this last trim. Planned on partaking of it tomorrow with my friends during the grand finale. Then I realized that I picked up a very special piece a while ago and have been waiting for the right time/right smoke. Next month I'll have some "brand new to this planet" flowers, along with my purple "Mystery". Going to have some of the new flowers out of it, then cover the purple "Mystery" in keef, and toss in the resin (with my buds, of course). It is going to be an epic session.
> ...


now that I would love to smoke..ky....ps I hope you have a happy and great season.


----------



## Odin* (May 28, 2016)

You're more than welcome to join. It's going to be incredible. It's funny, just yesterday I had remembered about the pipe, pulled it out to admire it. Was already planning on utilizing it after the next crop cured, the resin and keef are only going to make it that much more awesome. I said "It's funny..." because my buddy was over today while I'm collecting more keef and it dawned on him "Wait! Don't you have that pipe?!". It was already being planned my friend. 


It's not just any pipe, it's 500-600 years old, one of a kind, belonged to an Ottoman "Warlord". There are many "Ottoman Empire" hash pipes out there, but nothing even close to this. We were joking that we'll be channeling the "previous owner", dudes going to experience a high like no other my brother.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2016)

hi ,
anyone growing gelato#45 , gelato#33 aka "Larry bird" or Dosido?


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2016)

Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut wk8 
flush started.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2016)

Midnight Farms Diamond OG wk8
flush started


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2016)

Candyland wk8 flush started


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2016)

Plushberry Subcools cut wk8
flush started


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> hi ,
> anyone growing gelato#45 , gelato#33 aka "Larry bird" or Dosido?


I hear Klone King sells legit cuts of Gelato #33. Many growing Dosidos. Mr Roboto just posted pics of it a page or two back 

The lineup looks awesome. Straight killing


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut wk8
> flush started.View attachment 3693445 View attachment 3693446


How long will you let her go before chop? 10 weeks seems to be about right IMO.


----------



## Mr Roboto (May 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i cant wait to pull down the 91 in the light dep. coming from the south i have never even smoked smoked the real thing other than some chem4. I have a tressister in veg that should be nice. wedding cake has me pretty fuck anxious to get vegged out to


The 91 and the chem 4 is really similar but imo the 91 is a lot more stonier.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 28, 2016)

Mr Roboto said:


> 91 Chemdog skunkVaView attachment 3693062


Very nice I'm a Chem fan .


----------



## @Norcali (May 28, 2016)

Triangle Kush - 28 days into flower


----------



## @Norcali (May 28, 2016)

Gg4 - 28 days into flower


----------



## @Norcali (May 28, 2016)




----------



## @Norcali (May 28, 2016)

GSC - I did not do a good job with the gsc... First time flowering the cut and made some mistakes. Will get dialed in, though.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> GSC - I did not do a good job with the gsc... First time flowering the cut and made some mistakes. Will get dialed in, though.View attachment 3694007


Killing in the garden bro. GSC looks good still but def will be better on next run for you since you know her now. Same for me with the Sfv OG next run is looking stellar


----------



## @Norcali (May 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Killing in the garden bro. GSC looks good still but def will be better on next run for you since you know her now. Same for me with the Sfv OG next run is looking stellar


Thanks James... Looking forward to running gsc again. SFV is some fire,,, you will want to keep that one around!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

Slymer..


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> How long will you let her go before chop? 10 weeks seems to be about right IMO.


should be just around 10wks when I take her down. 1st time running her , I think she could probably go 11wks , but wanna get one run done 1st to get the feel.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> should be just around 10wks when I take her down. 1st time running her , I think she could probably go 11wks , but wanna get one run done 1st to get the feel.


That should be perfect gitarre. I took one crop to 11 weeks and didnt notice much difference. Maybe a tad more chill buzz, but I kinda dig the upbeat smoke from her.


----------



## Afgan King (May 28, 2016)

Pura vida
Mothers tongue 
Jesus og


----------



## Afgan King (May 28, 2016)

That pura is fuckin sick bodhi male of Appalachia has got to be like the sickest cut cuz every cross with it is stupid


----------



## Odin* (May 29, 2016)

Here's the HPK "lollipops" I mentioned. These stems are thinner than a toothpick (should have grabbed one to compare). Side note, my buddy that is all about the "Mystery" is now torn, he's on the fence about it being better than the HPK (I am now too). Going to have to do the "Pepsi Challenge" on this upcoming run. (good times ahead)











@CannaBruh 
Thanks for the "rotten pineapple" remark. It's a very solid description of the scent.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That should be perfect gitarre. I took one crop to 11 weeks and didnt notice much difference. Maybe a tad more chill buzz, but I kinda dig the upbeat smoke from her.


so 10wks should be pretty good.
I like the upbeat buzz too


----------



## akhiymjames (May 29, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Here's the HPK "lollipops" I mentioned. These stems are thinner than a toothpick (should have grabbed one to compare). Side note, my buddy that is all about the "Mystery" is now torn, he's on the fence about it being better than the HPK (I am now too). Going to have to do the "Pepsi Challenge" on this upcoming run. (good times ahead)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me try both and I'll tell you which one I think is better  lol looks like some real tasty stuff. Those stems are very thin damn how does she hold any nugs up


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

*Harvest!!!!
*
Sfv OG
 
 

Cherry Pie


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *Harvest!!!!
> *
> Sfv OG
> View attachment 3695640
> ...


Looks real nice bro! Looking forward to your puff report...


----------



## COGrown (May 30, 2016)

Cured cookie bud. Has a nice bag appeal.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 30, 2016)

Some Fire OG hanging waiting to dry.


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 30, 2016)

Anyone seen Gelato#45 , Gelato#33 "Larry Bird" , Gelato#41 or Dosido floating around?


----------



## Afgan King (May 30, 2016)

Crop on Saturday 

OgMothers tongue


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 31, 2016)

Subcools Plushberry cut drying


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 31, 2016)

Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut drying


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *Harvest!!!!
> *
> Sfv OG
> View attachment 3695640
> ...


Hell yea buddy bet you cant wsit to blaze that shit

Got the grape ape starting to flower in the light dep


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea buddy bet you cant wsit to blaze that shit
> 
> Got the grape ape starting to flower in the light depView attachment 3697290View attachment 3697291


Hell yea bro you already know and thanks to you cus you made it possible. I know the Grape Ape gonna be fire too. Looking good broskie will those be done before the normal flower season starts?


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great! Glad that cherry pie did you right
> 
> 
> Picked up a grape og clone in sac last weekend
> View attachment 3628153


I got the same cut... It came from consensio i believe...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro you already know and thanks to you cus you made it possible. I know the Grape Ape gonna be fire too. Looking good broskie will those be done before the normal flower season starts?


Yep third crop will be out by augsut 1st


----------



## Odin* (Jun 2, 2016)

@a mongo frog Your "Fire" looks like straight fire. 

@Afgan King whats the nose like on that OG? Looks real nice, also looks "different".




I'm blown away by "M4" (I was wrong when I said "M7"). It's colored like GSC, but the bud structure is different. It smells like GSC, but there is something else there also. Maybe chocolate? Not sure yet. "Floor#2" is straight fuel, maybe some WD40. One that surprises me, the lone bean from my first GG run smells exactly like grape soda. It's huge too. I had to pick up a 20gal to "upgrade" (it outgrew the 5). That's never happened before (to any of my girls). Back to the nose; Grape soda? Where did that come from?


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea buddy bet you cant wsit to blaze that shit
> 
> Got the grape ape starting to flower in the light depView attachment 3697290View attachment 3697291


Make some fem, beans with that grape ape for they would sell good and I would take 2 packs for next year as well..ky


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the pink lemonade clone I picked up the other day. View attachment 3610053
> Here is a pic of what it is going to look like flowered out
> View attachment 3610054


Where did you get that cut? I know it's circulating around Palm Springs area and Stockton area.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *Harvest!!!!
> *
> Sfv OG
> View attachment 3695640
> ...


There might have been a labeling issue here, because that looks fire, but it looks nothing like cherry pie. It looks like an afghan.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> There might have been a labeling issue here, because that looks fire, but it looks nothing like cherry pie. It looks like an afghan.


Oh bro no labeling issue as these were the only two of anything I was growing at that time. Since I have acquired a few things that were lost but the person I got my cut from is on here and many of us have this cut. It's 100% legit. Doesn't look nothing like an Afghan to me


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> There might have been a labeling issue here, because that looks fire, but it looks nothing like cherry pie. It looks like an afghan.


If you have pics of Cherry Pie please show me what it looks like since you say it's not


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh bro no labeling issue as these were the only two of anything I was growing at that time. Since I have acquired a few things that were lost but the person I got my cut from is on here and many of us have this cut. It's 100% legit. Doesn't look nothing like an Afghan to me


I need to start hanging out with you cool kids more! And of course GO CAVS!!!


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 2, 2016)

I got my cut of pink lemonade from sac..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I need to start hanging out with you cool kids more! And of course GO CAVS!!!


Lol the cool kids everywhere really. Bodhi thread is where they all be lol 

Oh yea mos def bro you already know...fully loaded this year if we win you know last year was a fluke lol naw jk but maybe put a lil asterisk by them


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol the cool kids everywhere really. Bodhi thread is where they all be lol
> 
> Oh yea mos def bro you already know...fully loaded this year if we win you know last year was a fluke lol naw jk but maybe put a lil asterisk by them


hahaj...well those cool kids from that thread tolerate me, so I guess I'm 2 steps in!


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @a mongo frog Your "Fire" looks like straight fire.
> 
> @Afgan King whats the nose like on that OG? Looks real nice, also looks "different".
> 
> ...


It's a gassy rubber smell to me atleast and its the same cut that's on therealogkushstory on Instagram or atleast looks like it and he's tagged Matt in his shit so should be same cut I love it prob my favorite it's just stupid strong too real knock u off ur feet high


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Gsc x stardawg Starkiller 
Cuvee not as purp as normal been dealing with high temps 80+ for past two weeks 
 
Jesus


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Normally the dog cookies and the starkiller purp too at 71°


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Og Mothers tongue 
JesusDog cookies


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Og View attachment 3698334Mothers tongue View attachment 3698335
> JesusView attachment 3698337Dog cookiesView attachment 3698338


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Og View attachment 3698334Mothers tongue View attachment 3698335
> JesusView attachment 3698337Dog cookiesView attachment 3698338


man that looks killer..ky


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> man that looks killer..ky


Thanks man they my babies lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> Make some fem, beans with that grape ape for they would sell good and I would take 2 packs for next year as well..ky


plain is make some
Grape ape x granddanky
Grape ape x bbj/ fb f3 
grape ape x dr who
grape ape x Einstein
grape ape x hoverboard
grape ape x triple purple doja 

Forum cookies x granddanky
Forum cookies x bbj/ fb f3 
Forum cookies x dr who
Forum cookies x Einstein
Forum cookies x hoverboard
Forum cookies x triple purple doja

Hunt them for a killer purple stud to hit the forum, grape ape, socal master kush, and gods gift for some killer purple strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Where did you get that cut? I know it's circulating around Palm Springs area and Stockton area.


Mikes killer clones in portland but i took it to that area the weekend we met at the bbq. @Bad Karma has a cut and @Garden Boss might.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mikes killer clones in portland but i took it to that area the weekend we met at the bbq. @Bad Karma has a cut and @Garden Boss might.


I'm gonna cross everything I got with tangie and citrus sap for the first run can't wait for tangie bubba or citrus bubba. Was gonna cross citrus sap with my og whos nickname is Florida og and call it Tropicana. And the citrus sap with my Kandy Kush call it laffy taffy lol idk I got big plans for all these sluts I got upstairs they keep getting all sticky looking for pollen.....I think I should oblige them


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 2, 2016)

Afghan King your plants looks like you hit them all with PGR's .. very uniform look from the Paclo.. OG only looks that way when it's been hit with them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm gonna cross everything I got with tangie and citrus sap first run can't wait for tangie bubba or citrus bubba. Was gonna cross citrus sap with my og whos nickname is Florida og and call it Tropicana. And the citrus sap with my Kandy Kush call it laffy taffy lol idk I got big plans for all these sluts I got upstairs they keep getting all sticky looking for pollen.....I think I should oblige them


Haha right on bro. Trouble with my grow right now it takes as long to type what i have going or crosses getting pollenated as it does to make them. Whould say to many but i dont think you can have to many moms. For that matter the triple purple doja, smoke jumper, and grannddanky males will hit most everything. Like to gdp, bsb x la con, bsb x wr, berry bubbles, bear creek kush, and the 100 other moms floating around the grow right now i didnt list.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

Look at the size of these Og and she's from 91 so strong genetics gonna be great for breeding


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Afghan King your plants looks like you hit them all with PGR's .. very uniform look from the Paclo.. OG only looks that way when it's been hit with them


I've given my list of nutrients @ttystikk has seen my grow has my schedule and can tell you there isnt paclo in anything I run period. I'm not trying to give people cancer just to add weight.
Canna coco a&b
General organics Cal mag
Rhizotonic
Cannazyme
Pk 13/14
Raw sweet
Protekt silicon

Don't try and say I'm cheating and using paclos when I'm not. I grow for quality and quantity paclos just give u quantity


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 2, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Afghan King your plants looks like you hit them all with PGR's .. very uniform look from the Paclo.. OG only looks that way when it's been hit with them


This is how this og grows here's from the Instagram so please tell me again how I'm using paclo's?


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

Instagram lol The real OG Kush story .. How old are you?


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Instagram lol The real OG Kush story .. How old are you?


I'm 27 and I don't run paclo's again people know tty he's setting up the same system like mine at his house I don't need to run that shit cuz I kill it already shit I'd pull 4 a light then it's kinda annoying tho your trying to accuse me for no other reason than your jealous of what I'm putting up and wanna throw dirt on it. That's sad cuz I never down anyone's shit and I don't get why people like you wanna try and down me for showing what I do. I'm sorry Im 27 ans use that thing called Instagram to see pictures of weed from all around the world does that make me less of a person? Less of a grower?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I've given my list of nutrients @ttystikk has seen my grow has my schedule and can tell you there isnt paclo in anything I run period. I'm not trying to give people cancer just to add weight.
> Canna coco a&b
> General organics Cal mag
> Rhizotonic
> ...


Congrats, you have a hater. You must be doing something right!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Instagram lol The real OG Kush story .. How old are you?


Who gives a shit? The relevant variable is how does his garden grow. 

@oswizzle, fo' shizzle quite contrary, how does YOUR garden grow? Pics or... yeah, you know the rest.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm 27 and I don't run paclo's again people know tty he's setting up the same system like mine at his house I don't need to run that shit cuz I kill it already shit I'd pull 4 a light then it's kinda annoying tho your trying to accuse me for no other reason than your jealous of what I'm putting up and wanna throw dirt on it. That's sad cuz I never down anyone's shit and I don't get why people like you wanna try and down me for showing what I do. I'm sorry Im 27 ans use that thing called Instagram to see pictures of weed from all around the world does that make me less of a person? Less of a grower?


Don't even trip bro lol you will always come into haters somehow that's when you know you doing good. I had a hater in here on me yesterday about the Cherry Pie. Most people be talking shit and don't even post pics so just do you bro age means nothing I'm the sage age as you doesn't mean I don't know my shit. Keep killing bro I just think some people question it cus OG usually doesn't yield like that for people but I know others who run the whole Canna line and it does well for bringing the plants to their beauty. The Rhizo plus the Pk in flower kills I would run it too but I hate mixing lol


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Look at the size of these Og and she's from 91 so strong genetics gonna be great for breeding View attachment 3698505 View attachment 3698506 View attachment 3698507


where did you get my picters at???Just joking with ya them plants look great..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> plain is make some
> Grape ape x granddanky
> Grape ape x bbj/ fb f3
> grape ape x dr who
> ...


let me know when there ready..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Look at the size of these Og and she's from 91 so strong genetics gonna be great for breeding View attachment 3698505 View attachment 3698506 View attachment 3698507


dos your og finish fast outdoor?thanks........ky


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm 27 and I don't run paclo's again people know tty he's setting up the same system like mine at his house I don't need to run that shit cuz I kill it already shit I'd pull 4 a light then it's kinda annoying tho your trying to accuse me for no other reason than your jealous of what I'm putting up and wanna throw dirt on it. That's sad cuz I never down anyone's shit and I don't get why people like you wanna try and down me for showing what I do. I'm sorry Im 27 ans use that thing called Instagram to see pictures of weed from all around the world does that make me less of a person? Less of a grower?


FWIW homie its quite obvious you're doing something right...I used to run into the age thing playing poker when I was in my early 20's....nothing like laughing all the way to the bank eh?....also a good statement would be....The more weight, the more hate! (I really need a T-Shirt company) just keep killing it man!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

TK(florida og) I've been running for over 9 years(multiple setups) and they never get buds that large.
Mine always has nugs like @kgp pics, what OG clone is that @Afgan King ?

I've even grown 10ft tall(150gal geo) outdoor TK and didn't get og nugs that large.
Do you remove the bottom 3/4 plant b4 flower to cause those large OG tops?

ps. don't confuse me with a hater, i'm just curious how to get larger og nugs.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sure what you have is the real deal, the shape of the buds is obviously OG.
Just never seen og buds that are a decent size like yours


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> TK(florida og) I've been running for over 9 years(multiple setups) and they never get buds that large.
> Mine always has nugs like @kgp pics, what OG clone is that @Afgan King ?
> 
> I've even grown 10ft tall(150gal geo) outdoor TK and didn't get og nugs that large.
> ...


With the SFV i have I knock it down to 4 branches and I get pretty solid chunks, i also lollypop the bottom 3rd of the branches...makes for easy trimming with the attached handle! but with the OG's they still need staking or a cage..pretty easy to get any strain to chunk out to its max potential providing you have the time to train them


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

Damn....give a opinion, and you are a hater....wow


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Damn....give a opinion, and you are a hater....wow


#america


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

#plantlivesmatter


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> #plantlivesmatter


To give you a smirk buddy, I laughed quite hard on that one!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2016)

# tree hugger


genuity said:


> #plantlivesmatter


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

ky man said:


> dos your og finish fast outdoor?thanks........ky


Never grown her outdoor I have no clue 



kindnug said:


> TK(florida og) I've been running for over 9 years(multiple setups) and they never get buds that large.
> Mine always has nugs like @kgp pics, what OG clone is that @Afgan King ?
> 
> I've even grown 10ft tall(150gal geo) outdoor TK and didn't get og nugs that large.
> ...


I got my cut from my Matt berger. It's supposed to be the real original og. It's a really rare cut according to my partner he said even harder to get than the bubba cut. And honestly canna just pulls weight my partner ran cyco in rdwc current culture system for 4 years never hit over 2 his first time using canna and he's gonna be well over 2. I have a buddy running house and garden with the cut and small nugs I mean same shape as mine but not size. There's something about canna I swear or this tupur I'm gonna figure out which cuz I throw down huge consistently.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> TK(florida og) I've been running for over 9 years(multiple setups) and they never get buds that large.
> Mine always has nugs like @kgp pics, what OG clone is that @Afgan King ?
> 
> I've even grown 10ft tall(150gal geo) outdoor TK and didn't get og nugs that large.
> ...


I do lollipop but a big part of the blow up cuz from a heavy de fan at end of week 4 and slowing defanning till then. I remove almost all besides each tops 3-4 top fan leaves and un block all the node sites blocked from light. I big part of the way grow is making sure light can be seen on the floor. Defanning at the right time makes a huge diff ime


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Also it's the reason I'm doing the consultant business is do teach people this system. It just slays plain and simple I'm gonna use ttystick as my advertising lol he's just hit his largest plant ever at 32oz I plan on him hitting that as his average from now on


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

I've always grown in soil with amendments/aerated compost teas, so that could be 1 reason.
I will be doing some extreme lolli-popping in the next round for sure.

TK fan leaves don't block much light because of the long leaf petioles + good distance between budsites, but if it's going to make my og nugs that large I'll do it anyway.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

I've had 8-10lb plants outdoors, but only with higher yielding strains.
Only hoop-houses for me during the outdoor grow +end fall/winter/early spring I move inside


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

I think she loves it I've seen her bigger at warehouse I saw her as a 1.25lb plant lol grown same way as me


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Then again mine right now are close can't wait to find out this weekend


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> TK(florida og) I've been running for over 9 years(multiple setups) and they never get buds that large.
> Mine always has nugs like @kgp pics, what OG clone is that @Afgan King ?
> 
> I've even grown 10ft tall(150gal geo) outdoor TK and didn't get og nugs that large.
> ...


The OG he is running is not Triangle Kush so buds won't get that big what I'm guessing. After reading some posts on Josh Ds IG TK def isn't the same. They're saying Fire and Tahoe are the same as Ghost aka Original but they believe TK could be from the same genetic pool as the Original since they got the Original from seeds found in buds. They just don't know the makeup of it truly to know for sure where TK fits in


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Never grown her outdoor I have no clue
> 
> 
> I got my cut from my Matt berger. It's supposed to be the real original og. It's a really rare cut according to my partner he said even harder to get than the bubba cut. And honestly canna just pulls weight my partner ran cyco in rdwc current culture system for 4 years never hit over 2 his first time using canna and he's gonna be well over 2. I have a buddy running house and garden with the cut and small nugs I mean same shape as mine but not size. There's something about canna I swear or this tupur I'm gonna figure out which cuz I throw down huge consistently.


Just read a whole bunch on IG and the same OG Orgnkid runs is same as Matt. Everyone is connected but Bubba and Bubba Kush aren't the same and by Matts story def not the same. I can see where he say OG hermed on Bubba cus Orgnkid posted a perfect Bubba Kush nug pic and you can see the OG influence in it


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Just read a whole bunch on IG and the same OG Orgnkid runs is same as Matt. Everyone is connected but Bubba and Bubba Kush aren't the same and by Matts story def not the same. I can see where he say OG hermed on Bubba cus Orgnkid posted a perfect Bubba Kush nug pic and you can see the OG influence in it
> 
> View attachment 3698689


Yup def not my bubba by any means but I can see both plants in her and ya triangle is different I can get that cut too lol I'm working on kurple fantasy 1 and kizzle tho for now lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

And ya this whole shit gets confusing as fuck lol all I know is my og is from 91 92 time frame and is fire as fuck and is from Matt berger so ya lol I just called it Florida og it's the nickname with everyone I know craft calls it 92 og and in case you guys didn't figure it out thats who I used to work and grow for was craft710 concentrates out here in Colorado.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Yup def not my bubba by any means but I can see both plants in her and ya triangle is different I can get that cut too lol I'm working on kurple fantasy 1 and kizzle tho for now lol


Yea you have the parent Bubba of Bubba Kush. Very awesome bro but I never thought Bubba Kush had any OG in it but you can clearly see it from his post. Your Bubba doesn't have a lot of stretch to it does it? 



Afgan King said:


> And ya this whole shit gets confusing as fuck lol all I know is my og is from 91 92 time frame and is fire as fuck and is from Matt berger so ya lol I just called it Florida og it's the nickname with everyone I know craft calls it 92 og and in case you guys didn't figure it out thats who I used to work and grow for was craft710 concentrates out here in Colorado.


It is confusing but Josh Ds IG cleared it all up for me names everyone there in a post Matt, Orgnkid and others. No hate or anything towards each other but the messed up thing that everyone agrees with is the name changing of it. It's has so many names fareal lol Florida OG, Kush, OG Kush, OG, Ghost, Ogres etc. Also states that the DNA Florida OG beans are from the OG cut too somebody in the circle gave it to them didn't name the person tho.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

Fire OG


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

GG4


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

TK originates from southern florida, comes from same group that holds crippie.

I got mine from a cuban friend close to miami, but I'm not sure where they grow it @.

TK has been spread around some, but crippie is locked down as far as what I was told.
Wouldn't consider selling/trading me a clone of crip, even though Tk was given for trade.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

landrace IRANIAN


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

gsc


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

Sour Dub


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

BTW.. The Landrace Iranians have been documented on IC for over 7 years... Only person in the Western Hemisphere with these genetics.. Aka RAREST in the Game


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2016)

that iranian landrace looks wild, everything looks on point too.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

@oswizzle nice pics and garden you have there.... 
very.. very... nice....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> BTW.. The Landrace Iranians have been documented on IC for over 7 years... Only person in the Western Hemisphere with these genetics.. Aka RAREST in the Game


What's the smoke like on her? Smell/taste/buzz?

Very pretty plant!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

@oswizzle straight killing man that Iranian looks stellar. no need to ask what the smoke like cus it been asked already lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice pics @oswizzle that Iranian looks sick


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> landrace IRANIAN


Now that is a beautiful plant right there


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone have tangimal? Shit looks sick


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's the smoke like on her? Smell/taste/buzz?
> 
> Very pretty plant![/Q





oswizzle said:


> landrace IRANIAN


did your seed come from dr,grean thumb from Canada?he has that he says in fem beans..thats a dam good looking plant no mater where it came from..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


>


that is a great looking grow..ky


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

Pure fire @oswizzle ....


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> landrace IRANIAN


can a person buy some of those beans in the states of the landrace Iranian ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

oszzle said:


>


Clean ass grow you have going.



kindnug said:


> TK originates from southern florida, comes from same group that holds crippie.
> 
> I got mine from a cuban friend close to miami, but I'm not sure where they grow it @.
> 
> ...


Haha i am working on a tk cut but damn if my source is getting it shipped from spain for me. The BTYOG is in the works but will be slow i bet. sooner or later it will happen though.

my first cycle with this cut anyone who has grown the 91 chem hows this looking?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Someone said they like old Romulan so how about this one
89 Romulan


----------



## Odin* (Jun 3, 2016)

So, I've been pretty excited about this next run, not just because it includes both the HPK and "Mystery", but because of the seeds popped. I mentioned the bubba/blackberry kush looking group. I have to admit, I wasn't to pleased with their appearance and nose... until today. 


They haven't looked at all "frosty", and the nose, though it gave off hints, wasn't very strong at all. Today, that all changed. The "ice" seemed to come out of nowhere (still not as frosty as some). This made me ask myself "what does that smell like". Holy crap, the closest to me smelled of "sharp" dark chocolate, with a faint bubba musk, with an undertone of orange cream. Another, which required a jungle trek, looked to have noticeably more frost. So, I just had to check her. Chocolate coffee with bubba musk, but the orange cream note was far more pronounce. I am so freaking stoked right now. I can't wait to taste it. Fuck "Russel Stover", think "Maison du Chocolat" (Paris sucks, but they do have awesome chocolates).



This is the first one I checked, strong chocolate coffee bubba musk, with an undertone of orange cream. (Platinum cookie bag seed my sis in law gave me).







This was the second I checked, more frost, stronger nose, same chocolate coffee + bubba musk, more "orange cream". (Platinum cookie bag seed my sis in law gave me).





"M4" ((Platinum cookie bag seed my sis in law gave me, this one is in the group that leans more towards cookies)




I know this is "Clone Only", but here's the "Cherry Lime x Lemon Alien" that looks and smells EXACTLY like "Pineapple Express". Someone tell me I'm wrong (regarding appearance).





Going to be a smorgasbord of flavor. 



@oswizzle Beautiful plants.


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

The 92 og that is about to grace my garden....
 
Light dep. ..mmmmmmmm


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> The 92 og that is about to grace my garden....
> View attachment 3698916
> Light dep. ..mmmmmmmm
> View attachment 3698917


Can't wait to see what you do with it bro. Did the Ghost you run look like this? I can't really remember if you posted pics


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with it bro. Did the Ghost you run look like this? I can't really remember if you posted pics


Na,it looked more like stardawg to me...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,it looked more like stardawg to me...


Yea but that cut is nice smoke. I pulled 5 beans out when i was trimming for him i cant wait to pop. Oh did you see i sent you a dm on IG?


----------



## kgp (Jun 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> TK(florida og) I've been running for over 9 years(multiple setups) and they never get buds that large.
> Mine always has nugs like @kgp pics, what OG clone is that @Afgan King ?
> 
> I've even grown 10ft tall(150gal geo) outdoor TK and didn't get og nugs that large.
> ...


It doesn't look like any og I have grown, seen, or smoked. I was gonna mention that too but figured I'd keep my opinion to my self. But since you asked lol. A great read on OG, if anyone is interested is on the farm. It's the strains and breeding section I believe. They have about every documented cut ever. And several fake cuts but it's pretty easy to spot after a few pages of reading. Everyone should check it out. Very interesting. My homie everyonesmokes really kills that shit. One of the best I've seen. Anyway thousands upon thousands of posts about OG. I don't know if links are allowed or I'll post one.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Please post link I know mines the same as orgnkids and Matt berger I just want to see what they say


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> landrace IRANIAN


Gorgeous! Where did you acquire that beauty if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

kgp said:


> It doesn't look like any og I have grown, seen, or smoked. I was gonna mention that too but figured I'd keep my opinion to my self. But since you asked lol. A great read on OG, if anyone is interested is on the farm. It's the strains and breeding section I believe. They have about every documented cut ever. And several fake cuts but it's pretty easy to spot after a few pages of reading. Everyone should check it out. Very interesting. My homie everyonesmokes really kills that shit. One of the best I've seen. Anyway thousands upon thousands of posts about OG. I don't know if links are allowed or I'll post one.


So this doesn't look like og? My jesus my Mothers tongue my star killer all all have the same look def og I can guarantee where my cut came from


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd love to hear thoughts on what people think she is lol last one is the one that orgnkid and Matt berger have look damn close if u ask me down to nutes and media and environment being different


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

His camera is way better I need to get one for these shot my phone doesn't cut it compared to some of y'all with these great photos


----------



## kgp (Jun 3, 2016)

I cant say what it is or what it's not. It looks like some nice shit. Hell, I'll take a cut (wink wink) all I'm saying is the structure doesn't look like the typical golf ball size cones that most call og. If you can stack your og into donky dicks then, your a much better grower than I am and I'd be willing to listen to any pointers you have.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Ya I know my buddy who's been growing it for 10 years is coming over because I saw his and laughed and told him he needed to come see what this system is about. He's gonna shit his pants his best run ever with it is 2.3 a light and I'm positive I'm more cuz I'm wayyyyyyy bigger with those og than last time. It'll even out in my room tho I think I'm hoping 2.5 a light thru the room and I'd be happy


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Heres day before crop top is now bottom is last time 

The og is straight down the middle in both pics I just hit her perfect this time I feel idk if I could ever do better with her but only 2nd Time growing her so got a feeling we gonna get a long real good


----------



## kgp (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Please post link I know mines the same as orgnkids and Matt berger I just want to see what they say


Please check it out. It's actually easier to start at the last post and read your way backwards. No crazy stories just good documents in of specific cuts of og.


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/the-best-og-kush-clone-only.57383/page-269


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

@kgp 
Yo he does kill them ogs. Every leaf is pristine on every cut


----------



## kgp (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @kgp
> Yo he does kill them ogs. Every leaf is pristine on every cut


He sure does. he's skilled and got it down to science.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Dope thanks for that @kgp I love my og's so reading his should be dope


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 3, 2016)

TK - 35 days into flower


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 3, 2016)

Bringing Fire OG back into the rotation... Cant wait


----------



## Odin* (Jun 3, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My jesus my Mothers tongue my star killer all all have the same look.



None of those are "OG" though. They're all crosses of OG's with other strains.


Back in the day when OG hit the streets, growers were charging a premium because of high demand, but also because of the low yield. True to form OG's do not stack like that, staggered golf balls is what they produce. To "remedy" this, some attempted to cross the OG to maintain it's high/flavor/smell/potency, but also increase it's yield. I've grown out strains that people called "OG", but admitted they were crosses of Sour D, ChemD, and the like. Most of those looked identical to the pictures you're posting. A while back I had a cut that was making the rounds as "SFV OG", but that one was clearly a cross also.

OG crosses go back nearly as far as OG (intentional and unintentional mixes popped up real quick), so there are some oldies still floating around and their "OG" label stuck. However, at the legit clubs out here, they will quickly point out an OG cross that is being called "OG". If I remember right, those early crosses were dubbed "OG Kush" (because they were crossed with a "Kush" type plant, or because it resembled "Kush" nugs). OG ain't Kush, and Kush ain't OG, but that moniker stuck. 

The nose you described also points to the cross coming through. 


Not knocking any of your cuts, because they are beautiful plants, but the "OG" label wouldn't fly over here.


Maybe I don't know my shit, maybe I do. What I do know, we're talking "92 OG" and OG's that date back to that time. I was smoking "92" in '92, I got to see the plants, this is at a time when a lot of you were in diapers, or maybe not even born yet. Not going "authority figure" on anyone, just sayin'.



Does it even matter what it is? Looks like some damn fine herb.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

Odin* said:


> None of those are "OG" though. They're all crosses of OG's with other strains.
> 
> 
> Back in the day when OG hit the streets, growers were charging a premium because of high demand, but also because of the low yield. True to form OG's do not stack like that, staggered golf balls is what they produce. To "remedy" this, some attempted to cross the OG to maintain it's high/flavor/smell/potency, but also increase it's yield. I've grown out strains that people called "OG", but admitted they were crosses of Sour D, ChemD, and the like. Most of those looked identical to the pictures you're posting. A while back I had a cut that was making the rounds as "SFV OG", but that one was clearly a cross also.
> ...


I mean it.kinda does at some level this argument has gone on for years since the early 90's when she first started showing up. This cut is from 1991 look up Matt berger and his og cut it's the same one I have its deemed the original og Kush. Now that being said I know exactly where my cut came from and what it is called from the guy who's been in high times and multiple other magazine and on the radio all talking about this og Kush. As far as I know this is Florida og aka Matt berger og cut. My plant is not much bigger than what therealogkushstory posted and his is organic. I just don't see why people say it's not when u can look and see the same plant from my pics to his just difference is organic vs synthetic and diff environments. I know multiple who run the same cuts of gg4 as me and barely yield dick and were telling me they think gg4 is good but not huge yielder but yet I've seen lb plants shorter than 6ft tall. At some point this system comes into play there is a reason I run it there is a reason it made 170 million dollars last year for craft. The system IMO can't be beat by any other synthetic system. Of course someone who has rols dialed in or some true organics and compost tea will throw down more fire but for weight I don't believe this system can be beat. Question @Odin* if when @ttystikk runs this system all the way thru and pulls way more weight than ever before on the same strains will y'all finally start believing me in what I say I mean it seems like everyone even tho I say where my cuts come from doubt it and say I'm wrong and blah blah. I've legit seen my boy run the same cut I gave him and pull regular og nugs nothing crazy like 1.5-2 a light. Same cut diff system. This system is just special I mean look at what it does I mean craft started in December of 2014 and by December 2015 was #1 concentrate company with the best flavors and looking hash there is in Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

I posted on farmer to see if I get responses


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2016)

If anything looks like the triangle kush it's the white.

Where's that fire og at


----------



## Odin* (Jun 3, 2016)

@Afgan King Come on, you're take this a bit too seriously. You can tell anyone "the system" and their yields increasing or not wouldn't change the fact that OG grows one way, nutrient regimen won't change the plants structure. I've pulled 2.5 per running just the HPK, nug/plant structure doesn't change between that and 1 per. What does change is nug size (to an extent), density, and resin.


You answered your own question. You said your OG, Jesus, Mothers Tongue, and Star Killer all grow the same. Jesus, Mothers Tongue, and Star Killer are not OG's, they're OG hybrids. What does that say about any plant that looks just like them?


I told the story about "OG Kush" to highlight the fact that the people "slanging" the OG crosses also wanted to get OG prices for their weight. It's a money thing, perpetuated by those that want money. Calling the hybrid anything but "OG" would drop the ticket. Fact. Tack on "Kush", so when you say "OG Kush" they asked "so it's OG?". If the nose was close enough and they didn't know enough, it flew. That was long ago, now nobody (almost) could tell you anything different.


Stop worrying about the money and the names, just worry about the plant, that's all that matters. 


Don't take it personal.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not taking it personal really it's just crazy to me I guess I mean people talk about Berger's og and orgnkid og and all their og and this is that cut from matts hands along with the bubba cut I have. So Matt is giving fake og cuts to his former co worker and student of growing it just doesn't make sense to me. I mean if u wanna say his cut isn't og then cool I mean story I heard is it was supposed to be a sour d seed and George called it kush cuz it had the kush like structure and they added og cuz it sounded good. Again this isn't the west coast og this is the east coast just like we've already gone thru the diff west coast bubba kush and the east coast bubba Kush. I have no need to lie on where I get my cuts. So is the Instagram pic not og as well cuz that's my cut just organic he even tagged Matt in it lol this cut is from 1991 just like the bubba cut


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm not taking it personal really it's just crazy to me I guess I mean people talk about Berger's og and orgnkid og and all their og and this is that cut from matts hands along with the bubba cut I have. So Matt is giving fake og cuts to his former co worker and student of growing it just doesn't make sense to me. I mean if u wanna say his cut isn't og then cool I mean story I heard is it was supposed to be a sour d seed and George called it kush cuz it had the kush like structure and they added og cuz it sounded good. Again this isn't the west coast og this is the east coast just like we've already gone thru the diff west coast bubba kush and the east coast bubba Kush. I have no need to lie on where I get my cuts. So is the Instagram pic not og as well cuz that's my cut just organic he even tagged Matt in it lol this cut is from 1991 just like the bubba cut


Naw Josh Ds pic ain't organic that's hydro with co2. He even says in comments on the pics that's the way he loves to grow and thinks OG grows best in hydro. 

No such thing as east coast and west coast Bubba Kush. According to said story Bubba Kush was created on west coast so west coast would be more legit. Matt says 96 when moved out there. Only thing that confuses me is you and you bro get fruity from Bubba everyone else gets coffee type smells. Even Matt approves what leafy says it is and they say coffee dank too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2016)

Bubba Kush from Josh D run way back in the day


Orgnkid running Bubba Kush read comments clear got says its Matt B cut


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So Matt is giving fake og cuts to his former co worker and student of growing it just doesn't make sense to me.



If they're calling it "OG Kush" and using that nomenclature to refer to an OG cross, then that would be accurate. If they call it "OG Kush" and believe that it is "pure" OG, then that is false.




Afgan King said:


> I mean if u wanna say his cut isn't og then cool I mean story I heard is it was *supposed to be a sour d seed* and George called it kush cuz it had the kush like structure and *they added og cuz it sounded good*. Again *this isn't the west coast og* this is the east coast


Boom, there it is. It's not OG.


----------



## kgp (Jun 4, 2016)

Talking about orgnkid, I acquired a ghost cut from the early 90's. Throughout the years he lost the ghost cut but someone else have it back to him. A couple years back he re-released ghost to the public and my buddy got one. My old cut was much better, they were different cuts. The new one had bigger buds, and was less potent. You know these guys got to be internet celebrities because of cuts they were given. Many believe everything they say like their words are holy grail but my opinion is they are trying to hold on to every bit of stardom they can. The only one that seemed to keep it 100 is big Ricky. Just my opinion.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> If they're calling it "OG Kush" and using that nomenclature to refer to an OG cross, then that would be accurate. If they call it "OG Kush" and believe that it is "pure" OG, then that is false.
> 
> Ya they call it kush. Like I said if u wanna call is cut a non true og I'm down with it I just took it as him saying I didn't have his cut. Either way like @Odin* said it's stupid fire
> 
> ...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> Talking about orgnkid, I acquired a ghost cut from the early 90's. Throughout the years he lost the ghost cut but someone else have it back to him. A couple years back he re-released ghost to the public and my buddy got one. My old cut was much better, they were different cuts. The new one had bigger buds, and was less potent. You know these guys got to be internet celebrities because of cuts they were given. Many believe everything they say like their words are holy grail but my opinion is they are trying to hold on to every bit of stardom they can. The only one that seemed to keep it 100 is big Ricky. Just my opinion.


I agree with this. And lol at the cornbread comment lol. I'm going to restate that I think it's fishy that orgnkid sources a cut 10 years prior to the "actual breeder" taking claim to it using the chemdawg/og bagseed story and slightly modifying it so it involved bubba as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

I was curious to see if the description for SFV OG matched the cut I had and found evidence of the "Kush" misnomer added to OG crosses on Leafly;

"Although their names are barely distinguishable, SFV OG Kush is actually the Afghani-crossed child to SFV OG."


The rest of the description describes small nugs for the "SFV OG Kush". Mine was large, big yielder, closer to Sour D. So, I had an "SFV OG Kush" (meaning it was an OG cross), but not the one described on Leafly (unless no one could get it right). Anyhow, there's proof of the old "Medicine Man's" sales tactic. (Can't believe I found solid info on Leafly)


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 4, 2016)

Ya I could believe his is og Kush and not og. Got no problem admitting that lol and @Odin* a cut might float your way lol she's an amazing strain honestly the yield is just the added bonus what's really impressive is the quality and how stoney she is straight knock out mode lol


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

@Afgan King I would love to get my hands on a cut. I had THE Sour D years ago. My own bro screwed that up, lost (SoB). If it were anyone else...


Again, those plants are beautiful, should be proud to have a number of good cuts. It took so many years and so many headaches for me to put together a decent "line up". 


Keep on rockin' 'em.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2016)

Just came from oregon i was visiting elephant extracts or sweet leaf an old friend he doing great things ARIE great guy man how time flips the script!! But on my way i was in washinton i had the quad dog its some FIRE FIRE ASS STRAIN I ALSO SEEN ALOT OF CLONES I AINT NEVOR HEARD OFF.. as i seen my old budy i felt inspired once again to out and grab some clones ill be their in a month from now i got to say the genetics do differ from place to place but that quad dog is fucken hella ripe!!! I can see some one place with that strain!!!!


----------



## kgp (Jun 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I was curious to see if the description for SFV OG matched the cut I had and found evidence of the "Kush" misnomer added to OG crosses on Leafly;
> 
> "Although their names are barely distinguishable, SFV OG Kush is actually the Afghani-crossed child to SFV OG."
> 
> ...


The problem with sfv is that there are so many cuts of it floating around. It got the hype. I've got monster yielding sfv from a couple clubs that were not sfv. A lot of times it's a seed stock from Cali connect.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> The problem with sfv is that there are so many cuts of it floating around. It got the hype. I've got monster yielding sfv from a couple clubs that were not sfv. A lot of times it's a seed stock from Cali connect.


That's exactly what I was about to say cus when you see anything lineage wise with Sfv OG and it says Afghani then they are talking about Cali Conn Swerves Sfv OG cross. He used an Afghani make to put Sfv OG into seed form.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> The problem with sfv is that there are so many cuts of it floating around. It got the hype. I've got monster yielding sfv from a couple clubs that were not sfv. A lot of times it's a seed stock from Cali connect.



Yup, whatever cross I had may have yielded, but it wasn't anything special. Didn't last too long in my garden.

I had a cut that was referred to as "OGiesel", but don't think it had any Sour Diesel, a "Sour OG" cut I had was better, but what I received had been exposed to a really bad mildew. It kept popping up, so I had to toss it to prevent spreading the infection.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> The problem with sfv is that there are so many cuts of it floating around. It got the hype. I've got monster yielding sfv from a couple clubs that were not sfv. A lot of times it's a seed stock from Cali connect.


Yep! Pretty sure that's what I have


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2016)

If I see someone say something about "rare" with regards to a cut that I know was being passed around ten years ago.... and the person saying it's "rare" holds the cut... you do realize that you can share right, and lots of others have done the same right??

You realize that the only thing driving this "rare" bullshit is unethical opportunists looking to make a buck off of this plant.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> If I see someone say something about "rare" with regards to a cut that I know was being passed around ten years ago.... and the person saying it's "rare" holds the cut... you do realize that you can share right, and lots of others have done the same right??
> 
> You realize that the only thing driving this "rare" bullshit is unethical opportunists looking to make a buck off of this plant.


Most of the times that's the case, but some cuts when they get passed to you, you are informed not to pass any out. So either you don't out of respect, or you do and probably burn a connect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Most of the times that's the case, but some cuts when they get passed to you, you are informed not to pass any out. So either you don't out of respect, or you do and probably burn a connect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, how do any of us have any Chems if we are supposed to respect the wishes of the inner circle that couldn't do as much?

Don't want it out, don't share it, be that asshole... you don't want it shared don't give it to me, cause I'm passing that shit as far as I can reach. If I need to shut down or step away, when I come back, look at all those I helped that are now in a position and have a stable of the genetics that I let go.. neat concept.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Sure, how do any of us have any Chems if we are supposed to respect the wishes of the inner circle that couldn't do as much?


Not every cut comes with the stipulation. But if I was gifted something from another grower and they asked me not to pass their cut out, I wouldn't. It was a much bigger thing 5-10 years ago when these cuts were going for thousands of dollars. A few cuts came with physical threats, DJ short blueberry in 2006-06 I remember for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2016)

Often times, those saying "don't pass this" are those that are benefiting monetarily directly from the fact that it is upper echelon and unobtanium. 

Then those use this "witholding" tactic, ahem debeers, artificially inflating the value and worth, and driving prices and hype... ahem rezdog.

We'd be legal already if we quit raping each other with this plant. Give it away, help each other, quit being pretentious dicks about a fucking plant that came from a seed from a bud that was prolly in a bag. 

Dj short gave away the parent stock, and rez tried to exploit that...anyone remember??? 

Be like DJ, not rez...


----------



## kgp (Jun 4, 2016)

Just like any other business/hobby/occupation when it comes down to being the best you have to be a step ahead of the next man. Call me an asshole. If I spent years and thousands of dollars to acquire something that most can't get, I'm not whoring it out. It's mine and it didn't come easy. Supply and demand is a part of the world for all existence. If I gave it to any and everyone the price would drop, it wouldn't be rare, it wouldn't be special. This is what sets me apart from the others, this is the reason people make me their caregiver, this is the reason I'm successful. 

I share many things, ask around the forums here and others. I've handed out free seeds, flowers, cuts of quality genetics, and plenty of buzz's and never ask a dollar. 

I am far from cheap and always try and help anyone who needs help. But you can't get a couple cuts I have. 

I've found the best way to acquire elite or rare cuts is by having some yourself. Trading is a great thing. That cut dude won't give out can be persuaded by an equally valued cut that he can't get. Win-win. 

Just my opinion of coarse.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> If I see someone say something about "rare" with regards to a cut that I know was being passed around ten years ago.... and the person saying it's "rare" holds the cut... you do realize that you can share right, and lots of others have done the same right??
> 
> You realize that the only thing driving this "rare" bullshit is unethical opportunists looking to make a buck off of this plant.




It's the unethical opportunists that us farmers are trying to keep from attaining these girls. Sure, there are plenty of people that will treat a girl well and protect her integrity, but there are far more looking to blow up a warehouse and whore her out, robbing her of her dignity.

Even worse, the clubs/commercial growers will be pumping her full of paclo until the buds look like bloated pigs, then cover them top to bottom with E20 and a bunch of pesticides. It's the sad truth. I can't count the number of people that say "they (referring to club members) want paclo in there" and "I spray every week up to finish with E20 as preventative". Yes, I'm dead serious. This is the very reason I started growing. I wanted quality and I wanted to know what I was smoking. The elite cuts put out better than most out there even at mediocre level, so clubs can fill their shelves with paclo20 BS and all the rec holders will be eating that shit up. Happy with what they get, they won't see the value in growing their own, perpetuating the BS market.

Remove the elites from the hands of clubs/commercial growers/cash croppers and people will seek better. Unable to find anyone "selling" it, but someone willing to pass them a plant and share some knowledge (because there is "0" chance of this person becoming a cash cropper), this person will grow responsibly and hopefully share with like minded people. Sadly, greed tends to take hold, "paclo20" it is. Shit, "Paclo20" should be a strain. "Why's it called that?", because it's been pumped full of synthetic PGR's and every carcinogenic fungicide/pesticide known to man, and a few dropped here by aliens that want the human race exterminated.

Cuts will be passed more freely when the clubs and greedy are gone, the people that want good greens will grow their own or just get it from a close friend that does. Be careful who you pass your best to. They may be "cool", but what about their friend, or a friend's friend? Also, if an honest farmer gives you a cut and asks that you not pass it out because of the reasons above, I believe that is the honorable way to accept the cut, not "sure, I won't pass it out", then 6 months later, 2 people down the chain from you, she's getting whored out under 1,000 lights. If the farmer knew that, you would never have received it, not worthy of "carrying the torch". I'll share the cuts that are "out", GG4, GSC, Purple Kush, even the phenos I keep from my recent seed pop, but the "old" strains that were only given to me because I promised an old "green thumb" that I wouldn't whore her out, that's different. I have one person I trust enough to mentor and pass my entire collection to, and possibly my sons if they get into it when they're older (I don't want to steer their path or hobbies). 

I want to ensure that everything I have lives on, but I would hate for them to be "abused" by the greedy. It's more than a hobby to me, very passionate about it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2016)

I suppose it also comes down to where you draw the line and what are the motivators.

Are you really that special that only you can produce medicine from a plant that grows?


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not special, but I'm very honest. I don't lie, I don't steal, when I receive too much "change" I point out the mistake and return the money. I care about people and hate that most weed out there is "poison". I help people. My wife and I met a very nice foreign couple last week. We've been helping them with a lot of things that they weren't aware was available to them. From what they've told us, plenty of people in their lives have been taking advantage of their ignorance to our laws and programs. Two hard working, genuine people, that have it hard enough in a foreign country. 

Anyhow, when I make a promise, I keep it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2016)

Integrity is fine, nobody is questioning anyone's integrity.

My post was a lot more to point out much of what my observing a lot of the recent posts to being... is this much, posturing, egocentric elitism, centered around profiteering off of what many claim to be "medicine". As you like it.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh, I thought I might have been included in that. "Non-profit", as in "I do this as a hobby". I went to school, worked a 9-5, invested, opened several businesses... I'm done working for "the man", I work for this man and his family. My immediate circle benefits from my grow.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> Just like any other business/hobby/occupation when it comes down to being the best you have to be a step ahead of the next man. Call me an asshole. If I spent years and thousands of dollars to acquire something that most can't get, I'm not whoring it out. It's mine and it didn't come easy. Supply and demand is a part of the world for all existence. If I gave it to any and everyone the price would drop, it wouldn't be rare, it wouldn't be special. This is what sets me apart from the others, this is the reason people make me their caregiver, this is the reason I'm successful.
> 
> I share many things, ask around the forums here and others. I've handed out free seeds, flowers, cuts of quality genetics, and plenty of buzz's and never ask a dollar.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that. If I sold weed to clubs/dispensaries I would probably look at it the same way. It's a business at that point, and having an edge on your competition is what every business wants.

I only grow for myself and my patients though. I got sick of paying out the nose for mediocre bud, so I decided to do it myself...and what do ya know, I love the hobby! I share cuts freely because I'm not worried about a competitive market that I don't participate in, and it's also nice helping someone else out. Plus the peace of mind of knowing that if I lost a mother plant, there are several peeps out there growing her that would gladly put it back in my hands!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nothing wrong with that. If I sold weed to clubs/dispensaries I would probably look at it the same way. It's a business at that point, and having an edge on your competition is what every business wants.
> 
> I only grow for myself and my patients though. I got sick of paying out the nose for mediocre bud, so I decided to do it myself...and what do ya know, I love the hobby! I share cuts freely because I'm not worried about a competitive market that I don't participate in, and it's also nice helping someone else out. Plus the peace of mind of knowing that if I lost a mother plant, there are several peeps out there growing her that would gladly put it back in my hands!


Yea this is me. I'm not in competition with anyone I grow for me family and friends. Anything I try to acquire is for personal benefit. Top shelf buds cost top shelf prices rather than get raped out here in these streets and taking a chance of getting robbed too I rather grow my own which I know is better than what's out in the market anyways. I try to help anyone who ask with anything I may have. I didn't get anything having to pay huge money for it but if I did I still would give away freely cus that's just me and good karma comes to you that way. Sure I won't just give to anybody if you show your cool people and stay around here on the regular and not just to get stuff and bounce I'll help best as I can. Didn't get what I have by people hoarding and charging lots of bread for it and I won't either. And I'm glad I did pass things out to people cus when I lost it all I got it all back from those people


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

What I will say is I've gifted cuts that I don't usually give out to people that actually needed specific things for real medical use. Granted, I don't think any of them are going around passing out the cuts or profiting off them in any way except for being relieved of their medical inhibition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgp (Jun 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Are you really that special that only you can produce medicine from a plant that grows?


I am nobody special, the plant is what is special. 

Only me? No, there are many others just as lucky as me. I see several in this thread at post great pics of top notch, legendary plants. Click the link below and check out her farm , where good guys share knowledge and pics. If I can get a cut that I went on a mission to find, so can you or anybody else. Do some hard work like I did. It paid off...

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/the-best-og-kush-clone-only.57383/page-269


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea this is me. I'm not in competition with anyone I grow for me family and friends. Anything I try to acquire is for personal benefit. Top shelf buds cost top shelf prices rather than get raped out here in these streets and taking a chance of getting robbed too I rather grow my own which I know is better than what's out in the market anyways. I try to help anyone who ask with anything I may have. I didn't get anything having to pay huge money for it but if I did I still would give away freely cus that's just me and good karma comes to you that way. Sure I won't just give to anybody if you show your cool people and stay around here on the regular and not just to get stuff and bounce I'll help best as I can. Didn't get what I have by people hoarding and charging lots of bread for it and I won't either. And I'm glad I did pass things out to people cus when I lost it all I got it all back from those people


Yezzir! You're a good dude, and a good example of kind deeds being reciprocated.

Funny you mention the whole losing everything in your garden episode...I'm going on vacation for 10 days, and am leaving the watering of my plants up to Tropf Blu Mats which I have never used before. I really hope it works! lol But if not, I have the peace of mind knowing that I should be able to get most of the genetics back from the good peeps that I shared with over the years (right good peeps???).


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

kgp said:


> I am nobody special, the plant is what is special.
> 
> Only me? No, there are many others just as lucky as me. I see several in this thread at post great pics of top notch, legendary plants. Click the link below and check out her farm , where good guys share knowledge and pics. If I can get a cut that I went on a mission to find, so can you or anybody else. Do some hard work like I did. It paid off...
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/the-best-og-kush-clone-only.57383/page-269



Straight up, I want your TK sir. 


There's a bunch of others posted that I would love to have. All you guys have great cuts. So many flavors, so little time.


----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Often times, those saying "don't pass this" are those that are benefiting monetarily directly from the fact that it is upper echelon and unobtanium.
> 
> Then those use this "witholding" tactic, ahem debeers, artificially inflating the value and worth, and driving prices and hype... ahem rezdog.
> 
> ...


how you know THEY where not in it togeather to make even moor money.one just never knows how markeding works..ky


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

DJ short/his circle was selling his cut of blueberry 10 years ago for over a grand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

cornbread strain.i have gave seeds away for years that me and some other friends call cormbread and it has always made me wounder if it was are seeds that got that strain on the market to being sold.one just never knows and I don't care eather way..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> DJ short/his circle was selling his cut of blueberry 10 years ago for over a grand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I know and if you was in to that big money and every one got pissed that did not buy that strain.there would be even moor money to be made to give them mothers away so that person could drop the price some and that would keep the breader of that strain in good standing to keep breading other strains so the people would keep buy his new strains..one just never knows the truth behind some things..ky


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> DJ short/his circle was selling his cut of blueberry 10 years ago for over a grand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's crazy. The most I've ever paid for a cut was $10.00. The HPK was a "know how" trade, and my two old OG's were gifted.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That's crazy. The most I've ever paid for a cut was $10.00. The HPK was a "know how" trade, and my two old OG's were gifted.


The whole clone only scene used to be way crazier than it s now. At this point if you want a cut and you do some hunting, you can usually find it. 10 years ago, when og was selling for $500 a zip all the way up on the p in ca, it was a totally different story. I heard of a few cuts going for pretty big $$. Kens cut GDP, blueberry, Tahoe og, ghost and sfv. All pretty expensive to get your hands on at one point and now can be sourced by anyone who really looks . Kind of a nice change. If someone want to hold on to a cut. Cool. There are a ton of other equally fire strains to run that are easily(more or less)accessible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The whole clone only scene used to be way crazier than it s now. At this point if you want a cut and you do some hunting, you can usually find it. 10 years ago, when og was selling for $500 a zip all the way up on the p in ca, it was a totally different story. I heard of a few cuts going for pretty big $$. Kens cut GDP, blueberry, Tahoe og, ghost and sfv. All pretty expensive to get your hands on at one point and now can be sourced by anyone who really looks . Kind of a nice change. If someone want to hold on to a cut. Cool. There are a ton of other equally fire strains to run that are easily(more or less)accessible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've been at it for more than 10 years. 

I also heard a story about an OG cut going for $10k, or something stupid like that.

You're right, there is so much fire out there that it doesn't matter.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I've been at it for more than 10 years.
> 
> I also heard a story about an OG cut going for $10k, or something stupid like that.
> 
> You're rights, there is so much fire out there that it doesn't matter.


Yeah I think the most I heard was somewhere between 10-15k for a single cut. Don't remember what it was but I remember my buddies making fun of dude for paying that much for it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I think the most I heard was somewhere between 10-15k for a single cut. Don't remember what it was but I remember my buddies making fun of dude for paying that much for it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope by "making fun of" you mean they all took turns kicking him in the balls for being "that guy"


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I hope by "making fun of" you mean they all took turns kicking him in the balls for being "that guy"


To be fair it, he definitely made more off it than he paid. Still an idiot lol. One of those jump on the hype guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I think the most I heard was somewhere between 10-15k for a single cut. Don't remember what it was but I remember my buddies making fun of dude for paying that much for it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bodhi talks about that Nepali OG cut used to go for 20 stacks lol


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

I had someone ask me to help them house some moms. Brought over some real fire. Don't remember all, but one was SkyWalker, had one called "$100 OG" because that was what people were paying per 1/8. We cut kids together, a group was set aside for me. They had keys so they could check whenever they wanted. One day I went to take a look (about ready to cup). SoB, all of the cuts were gone and the mothers had been snapped at the base and put in the dark. That's people for ya. Try to help someone out, they pee in your Cheerios. Doesn't mess up my flow though.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 4, 2016)

Tell me how we just spent 8 hrs on and off with 4 people and only got thru the 4 og Kush lmao I'm not mad at her but damn she there down big after two plants I filled up same amount of space as I did with the 5 last time @Odin* where you live at buddy?


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Sure, how do any of us have any Chems if we are supposed to respect the wishes of the inner circle that couldn't do as much?
> 
> Don't want it out, don't share it, be that asshole... you don't want it shared don't give it to me, cause I'm passing that shit as far as I can reach. If I need to shut down or step away, when I come back, look at all those I helped that are now in a position and have a stable of the genetics that I let go.. neat concept.


Only reason I wouldn't want my cuts shared is due to future business endeavours when I set up the consultant company part of the bonus with going with us is we line you up with all our strains. I'm also gonna be breeding I have some that are no issue it's just really the og Kush and the bubba kush and that's cuz I was asked not to as well unless for a cut equally as legendary. Either way I'll gift some cuts I'm not too worried honestly if people want to give them to close friends that's cool I just don't want people making money off of them and selling the cuts and shipping them all thru out the country. I choose people I know just like good weed and are good people and deserve to grow these. Gg4 I'll spread with anyone the original or s1 the breeder said that everybody should be able to try it and I can't disagree


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 4, 2016)

And @kgp we need to talk too sir you got some shit that needs to see my system


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

@Afgan King It's slow going sometimes. Celebrate when it's all done.


Sunny Southern California, born n' raised. You can say that I'm "ocean grown", true son of Posiedon. Used to surf, still fish, dive, snorkel. Love the water. All food is good (most), from the sea is my favorite.

About to grill some chicken right now, partake, and have a beer.


Salude amigo.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King It's slow going sometimes. Celebrate when it's all done.
> 
> 
> Sunny Southern California, born n' raised. You can say that I'm "ocean grown", true son of Posiedon. Used to surf, still fish, dive, snorkel. Love the water. All food is good (most), from the sea is my favorite.
> ...


I'll get something your way soon betting my mom's big right now


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'll get something your way soon betting my mom's big right now



@Afgan King The favor will be returned in kind.


You see, keep your head clear, despite all the bs, there's still good people in this world.

It's funny, I was yappin' about being on "the up and up", and I left the house with my oldest son, came across a women who's car stalled in the middle of the street. She's sitting in there with her "Hazards" on, clueless as what to do. I stopped so we could push her out of the street and into the shade.

If I'm allowed to keep yappin', my wife just messed up. 8 years ago, my friend/neighbor that said he was fighting an "infection" stopped by with some beer, St. Pauli's (he wouldn't drink alcohol), and Don Julio. We were going to have a "drink" and a toke. I wasn't home, he left the goods. Unfortunately, he never made it over for that last session, cancer got him. I had saved a St Pauli's girl all that time since. She accidently "cracked" it for our friend that's over with her kids. I'm still keeping the bottle.

Back on topic, "Clone Only".


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 4, 2016)

So whats happens if i save a pack for a long time find a gem and make it clone only ? Is it clone only of there is a demand for it?


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So whats happens if i save a pack for a long time find a gem and make it clone only ? Is it clone only of there is a demand for it?


Sounds about right...

Get her in to a few good hands & boom..


----------



## Odin* (Jun 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So whats happens if i save a pack for a long time find a gem and make it clone only ? Is it clone only of there is a demand for it?


I'd say it would become "something" in your general vicinity, depending on it's "reach"/audience. After that, it's in the hands of the general public whether it catches on, or remains a "hometown thang". Hell, the name might catch, but dummies with some bs and a wide "audience" might hijack your "up and coming rookie name" and spread their bs as the "legit shit". Then, due to the name, and name alone, shit spreads like wildfire. It's soon discovered that the "bunk shit" being spread around under your name is nothing but "bunk shit". Your widespread candle fizzles, while your close circle knows what's up and gets to enjoy some "Holier than thou" smoke. You get the pleasure of spreading the love and watching dumbasses prove just how dumbass they can be.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 5, 2016)

Diamond OG


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Diamond OG
> View attachment 3700190


Almost looks like you hit it with some silver dust! Nice looking bud homie, she smoke as good as she looks?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 5, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Almost looks like you hit it with some silver dust! Nice looking bud homie, she smoke as good as she looks?


bout to cure , was just dried hanging 6 days. I'll let you know smoke report after a little curing.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2016)

I give TK cuts to nearby friends, but only hand2hand + never with restrictions.
Already had people want me to send them clones, but no1 has ever taken that risk for me so...nah

I also quit selling nugs to dispensaries this year, they don't want to pay shit anymore.
A few friends still accepting their prices, but I'd rather smoke it all than sell them TK nugs for 1800 a lb. 
Only 3 people here besides me suppling them with lbs of TK and it sells out faster than anything, curious how their prices go down when the demand is so high.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

Damn 18 that sucks all mine is gone already and was pre ordered at 22 all the way up


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 5, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I give TK cuts to nearby friends, but only hand2hand + never with restrictions.
> Already had people want me to send them clones, but no1 has ever taken that risk for me so...nah
> 
> I also quit selling nugs to dispensaries this year, they don't want to pay shit anymore.
> ...


That's cus you didn't get with right good people. They will send especially for what you have. I know I would


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2016)

That's what they offered, I didn't let it go for that.
All gone @ 25 per to a local that usually pays dispensary prices.

I'm with good people, but sometimes it's just business.
+ that was back in Jan., I've down-sized now to just supply my fam.

I've never had a batch rejected for contaminants either, my indoor is clean as a lab.
Keep the cover crop strong to prevent dust + clean the entire room sometimes twice a week(atleast once a wk tho)

The buds have to pass their tests before they even offer anything.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

Man where are you guys at that indoor is only making you $1800. I'm in ca where the market is crowded as fuck and I still get 26-2800 min for ins and 28-35 on strains like Real gsc, ogs, tk, etc. 

You guys are getting hit with outdoor pieces lol. Haven't heard of good weed being cheaper than here anywhere either(co is working on it but more bunk seems to be floating Around in the fully legalized settings like wa and co)

I'd be pissed if someone came at me with 18 on my indoor, but no ones ever tried to lowball me like that. 24 is the lowest I've had someone ask me to drop to and that was on nug I was asking 28 and the actual idea was that he would pick up 5 at 24 vs 1 for 28. 

That dispensary ended up paying 26 per on 5. I haven't seen it that drastic out here, but if the scene goes that way I'll laugh. It'll probably shrink the market flooding and get a lot of the bandwagon guys just trying to make money off growing weed like every other idiot that doesn't want to put in work at a real job. Doesn't bother me much at all lol. As long as when I donate my donations aren't questioned and I don't have anyone low balling me like 1800 on a pound of tk. As real tk goes for over 3k still and will sell out of the dispensaries at like 8-9k on the p broken down into grams and eighths. That some horrendously greedy shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2016)

Socal, but I'm bringing 50lb @ 1 time...
most people be bringing like 5lb @ time + that's small scale to me.

I did bring them outdoor tk last year, but they still paid the reg 25 lb for it...
They had Gsc/gg4/sfv/fire/more jars still, tk was sold out.
Why wouldn't they want to replenish the product that sells out faster than gsc?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Socal, but I'm bringing 50lb @ 1 time...
> most people be bringing like 5lb @ time + that's small scale to me.


You go into one spot with 50lbs of ins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2016)

They come to my spot to pick up, I just take a sample for testing.
No1 taking 50lb str8 to a disp.

I'm over 40 with kids over 20, so I'm not doing this alone.
Growing enough for my family is prob more than most people grow to sell.
I grow for extracts mostly tho, so as you know that requires more w8.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So whats happens if i save a pack for a long time find a gem and make it clone only ? Is it clone only of there is a demand for it?


I've got a stack of Gerritt's Double Dutch from the same era as Mosca Negra's wins at IC420. With cup winning potential and Garrett no longer making them, I'm happy to share anything special I find.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Man where are you guys at that indoor is only making you $1800. I'm in ca where the market is





kmog33 said:


> Man where are you guys at that indoor is only making you $1800. I'm in ca where the market is crowded as fuck and I still get 26-2800 min for ins and 28-35 on strains like Real gsc, ogs, tk, etc.
> 
> You guys are getting hit with outdoor pieces lol. Haven't heard of good weed being cheaper than here anywhere either(co is working on it but more bunk seems to be floating Around in the fully legalized settings like wa and co)
> 
> ...


so for LA prices you might be right but go north to SF and up and outs go for 12 and you can easily find good ins for 16 to 2. You also gotta realize how big the population is in ca compared to any other medical or rec state. When I lived in Sonoma county I would go to La from time to time to work the clubs and honestly they won't by any product whether its good or bad for a low price. Everything there sells for a high price even if it's garbage. It's part of the big city life style everything is exspensiv


kmog33 said:


> Man where are you guys at that indoor is only making you $1800. I'm in ca where the market is crowded as fuck and I still get 26-2800 min for ins and 28-35 on strains like Real gsc, ogs, tk, etc.
> 
> You guys are getting hit with outdoor pieces lol. Haven't heard of good weed being cheaper than here anywhere either(co is working on it but more bunk seems to be floating Around in the fully legalized settings like wa and co)
> 
> ...


LA prices and nor cal prices are way different. You can find nice ins from16 to 2 and outs for 12. From San Fran to Humbolt.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 5, 2016)

Everyone's Idea of Dank is not the SAME.. IF its true bomb ...its gone... just because you think its insane... doesnt cut it... If its so bomb.. its already got people waiting b4 its done drying and trimmed 

That's like 5% of the Weed I see on this site and IC etc


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> so for LA prices you might be right but go north to SF and up and outs go for 12 and you can easily find good ins for 16 to 2. You also gotta realize how big the population is in ca compared to any other medical or rec state. When I lived in Sonoma county I would go to La from time to time to work the clubs and honestly they won't by any product whether its good or bad for a low price. Everything there sells for a high price even if it's garbage. It's part of the big city life style everything is exspensiv
> 
> LA prices and nor cal prices are way different. You can find nice ins from16 to 2 and outs for 12. From San Fran to Humbolt.


Outs down here are 800-1600, and I can absolutely get ins for 1800-2000(not usually the quality I'm looking for nor what I'm donating) I've just never had anyone come at me under 24 for my personal ins ever. When I was up in Mendo I had a dude I traded cuts/work with that sold pounds of legit headband ins at $800 a p. (He separated his colas out and sold the nicer nugs from the same plants at 3200 a p, so the units were all small nugs for $800 but still fire)Dispensaries usually pay better than street connects around here. So what I can get packs for from people I know, is less than I would expect to pay or get paid by a dispensary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jun 5, 2016)

@oswizzle True. There are some skilled growers on here with superb gardens. The care and attention to detail really shows, especially when compared to all of the "generic" commercial grade out there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I'm not special, but I'm very honest. I don't lie, I don't steal, when I receive too much "change" I point out the mistake and return the money. I care about people and hate that most weed out there is "poison". I help people. My wife and I met a very nice foreign couple last week. We've been helping them with a lot of things that they weren't aware was available to them. From what they've told us, plenty of people in their lives have been taking advantage of their ignorance to our laws and programs. Two hard working, genuine people, that have it hard enough in a foreign country.
> 
> Anyhow, when I make a promise, I keep it.


Respect! 
Need more honest people in this game. One reason i post all my breeding so it will be public and all right there docmented. Just got coned last year by a guy on here that spits crazy lies that are on a whole nother leave bro. Shit is unreal what people will do sometimes


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Respect!
> Need more honest people in this game. One reason i post all my breeding so it will be public and all right there docmented. Just got coned last year by a guy on here that spits crazy lies that are on a whole nother leave bro. Shit is unreal what people will do sometimes


Hey while I'm thinking of Dr...i got this bridge in Alaska i need to sell....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hey while I'm thinking of Dr...i got this bridge in Alaska i need to sell....


Bro i will trade you for some beach front property in AZ


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bro i will trade you for some beach front property in AZ


Well lets pretend I have a portents knowledge of the future....When the big one hits, that really will be!


----------



## Odin* (Jun 5, 2016)

My buddy Al helped me get some great properties right on Lake Chicamocomico. If you're nice, I might let you have some for a song.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bro i will trade you for some beach front property in AZ


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Outs down here are 800-1600, and I can absolutely get ins for 1800-2000(not usually the quality I'm looking for nor what I'm donating) I've just never had anyone come at me under 24 for my personal ins ever. When I was up in Mendo I had a dude I traded cuts/work with that sold pounds of legit headband ins at $800 a p. (He separated his colas out and sold the nicer nugs from the same plants at 3200 a p, so the units were all small nugs for $800 but still fire)Dispensaries usually pay better than street connects around here. So what I can get packs for from people I know, is less than I would expect to pay or get paid by a dispensary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those are low prices in my neck of the woods, depending on how many elbows you can operate on at a time, i've seen surgeons get as much as 5k....i am not said surgeon as we all know, I'm all about the speculation and conjecture of growing


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 5, 2016)

Plushberry


----------



## Odin* (Jun 5, 2016)

So, I was just rapping with my sis about my thoughts on the beans. She confirmed that the shop carries a killer, real deal, Bubba. They also have their own "branded" OG. They grow their own (for the most part), and carry a wide variety. She's picky, and will only go there when I'm out.

So, the beans come from good stock, it is Platinum GSCxBubba, and PGSCx the shops own OG. Nice. 



@gitarre10000 Yum!


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

Colorado and 10lbs at a time


----------



## Odin* (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

I mean I live off donations lol I go hiking and fishing alot joke with people bout being retired but pretty much am it's lower cost but moves fast


----------



## Odin* (Jun 5, 2016)

The gif's are from the "Chicamocomico" episode of "Married With Children". Before everyone's time?


@Afgan King Start saving for that retirement. Invest in property, make your money work for you. Then you can spend more time fishing.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 5, 2016)

Odin* said:


> The gif's are from the "Chicamocomico" episode of "Married With Children". Before everyone's time?
> 
> 
> @Afgan King Start saving for that retirement. Invest in property, make your money work for you. Then you can spend more time fishing.


Already am buddy


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Man where are you guys at that indoor is only making you $1800. I'm in ca where the market is crowded as fuck and I still get 26-2800 min for ins and 28-35 on strains like Real gsc, ogs, tk, etc.
> 
> You guys are getting hit with outdoor pieces lol. Haven't heard of good weed being cheaper than here anywhere either(co is working on it but more bunk seems to be floating Around in the fully legalized settings like wa and co)
> 
> ...


IAM in ky and buy indoor white rino for 22 but I take it all at one time soon as its ready..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> so for LA prices you might be right but go north to SF and up and outs go for 12 and you can easily find good ins for 16 to 2. You also gotta realize how big the population is in ca compared to any other medical or rec state. When I lived in Sonoma county I would go to La from time to time to work the clubs and honestly they won't by any product whether its good or bad for a low price. Everything there sells for a high price even if it's garbage. It's part of the big city life style everything is exspensiv
> 
> LA prices and nor cal prices are way different. You can find nice ins from16 to 2 and outs for 12. From San Fran to Humbolt.


I have bought lots from humbold county for 800.00 a unit outdoor good as it gets there for outdoor.thats why I can not figer out how other people gets moor for there outdoor weed there and its been that way for a long time 1 unit or how many you wount at a time dileverd to ky for that price.I always thought that the marked was just flooded there and that was the reason it was cheep there befor Christmas..ky


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 6, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Fire OG





oswizzle said:


> landrace IRANIAN


Man this IRANIAN looks bomb! What's she smell like/taste if you've tried her before?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 6, 2016)

She also looks properly finished. 

@oswizzle killing it

That top photo is fire og


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 6, 2016)

Damn its been a while almost 100 pages since last logged on


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 6, 2016)

Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut Dried.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 6, 2016)

anyone running Dosido?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2016)

Trimming up the fire og.


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 6, 2016)

kgp said:


> Please check it out. It's actually easier to start at the last post and read your way backwards. No crazy stories just good documents in of specific cuts of og.
> 
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/the-best-og-kush-clone-only.57383/page-269


Very nice read, thanks kgp.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 6, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Very nice read, thanks kgp.


Check out all the tri blade leaves . Thats how I remember all the old ogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 7, 2016)

Some starkiller og x dog cookies live resin so stupid tastey gonna be entering 710 cup


----------



## ky man (Jun 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> View attachment 3701719 Some starkiller og x dog cookies live resin so stupid tastey gonna be entering 710 cup


THAT LOOK TASTY and I bet it is.ky


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh stupid flavor I love it


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Check out all the tri blade leaves . Thats how I remember all the old ogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time I grew one of those I said "WTF am I doing wrong??"


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 7, 2016)

@Afgan King looks just like yours in this pic


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 7, 2016)

Fire OG from Dark Heart Nursery. Going to make a couple mothers out of these two.


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 7, 2016)

Gg4 lower bud at 37 days


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 7, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Gg4 lower bud at 37 daysView attachment 3701831


some day I'll have to get my hands on the glue, I've never been saddened by a pic of it yet, looking good Norcali!


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 7, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> some day I'll have to get my hands on the glue, I've never been saddened by a pic of it yet, looking good Norcali!


Thanks, gg4 is making it's way everywhere. You will get it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> First time I grew one of those I said "WTF am I doing wrong??"


These ones are my favorite.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's some of the popper buds that fell off the og already getting that sparkle and still decently wet and this live resin got me stuck on stupid cuz I dab regularly and I'm lit as a bitch might change my mind on the full melt with those full plants and make some live resin instead so I get it all back instea of 25%. Sucks trading trim when u have a partner my buddy is one of the best full melt bubble hash makers in the country but he does 50/50 trade. Sucks wish I could just have it all lol


----------



## kgp (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Check out all the tri blade leaves . Thats how I remember all the old ogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why when I seen those 7 blade leaves, I knew that's not any like any of my OG.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

kgp said:


> That's why when I seen those 7 blade leaves, I knew that's not any like any of my OG.


Yep. Old ogs I remember getting cuts that were all 3s. But almost all of the true ogs have been dominated by 3s, 4s and 5s, no 7s at all. 7 is a bx/selfing/outcrossing thing IMO. There are a lot of the seed companies selling ogs with 7 blades. All of ccs ogs go 7s, Dna/reserva, og raskal. They still throw out 3s and 4s but whatever is mixed in there is what's kicking out those 7 and 9 blade og plants IMO. But I remember in like 2005-06 my buddy telling me the way I can tell true of is the three bladed leaves. Of coarse, at this point, there are so many ogs and mutts and fakes that you can't really go by that anymore haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 7, 2016)

The ECSD did the same thing if I recall, those funny 3 bladed fans. 

Sooooo is it correct to assume the Fire OG has been released to some clubs/dispensaries??


----------



## kgp (Jun 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> The ECSD did the same thing if I recall, those funny 3 bladed fans.
> 
> Sooooo is it correct to assume the Fire OG has been released to some clubs/dispensaries??


There are a few fire OG cuts. Raskals cut and northern Cali fire OG. Probably a couple more.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 7, 2016)

kgp said:


> There are a few fire OG cuts. Raskals cut and northern Cali fire OG. Probably a couple more.


Oh gooooodie, more fun with names


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

Is the Nepali og from grass valley a fire og cut? I've seen people use these two names for the same strain.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Is the Nepali og from grass valley a fire og cut? I've seen people use these two names for the same strain.


The most I've heard about it says it's and old Tahoe og cut. But again just hearsay. It's an old og cut that looks like Tahoe or Larry to me. Old cuts though not any of these new mutts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The most I've heard about it says it's and old Tahoe og cut. But again just hearsay. It's an old og cut that looks like Tahoe or Larry to me. Old cuts though not any of these new mutts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense considering where it came from.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Makes sense considering where it came from.


Yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2016)

Sour d,can not wait to get a full clean run with this....her next pics will be worth it. 
But the lime green,Styrofoam type buds...is to die for.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3702246
> Sour d,can not wait to get a full clean run with this....her next pics will be worth it.
> But the lime green,Styrofoam type buds...is to die for.


Looks delicious. Is it your first run with that one? I'm running a strain that the nugs ended up fairly sour d dominant structure I think. A little something mixed in for sure though.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2016)

2nd run,first run she over grew my setup..

This plant looks & vibes are so old it's crazy..none of the normal leaf frost,no sweet smells. .will not stay green for shit.

That nug is looking good.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 7, 2016)

kgp said:


> kmog33 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out all the tri blade leaves . Thats how I remember all the old ogs.
> ...



Fuq'n Photobucket is down (had a pic). Anyways, I've never seen a "true" OG with more than 3.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Fuq'n Photobucket is down (had a pic). Anyways, I've never seen a "true" OG with more than 3.


My experience agrees with you comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's what I wanted to put up. 3, all the way down. That, my friends, is old school OG.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Thanks, gg4 is making it's way everywhere. You will get it.


Yeah its being ran all over here, but I don't fuck with any growers around me. I like you guys way more anyways!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Here's what I wanted to put up. 3, all the way down. That, my friends, is old school OG.


The Sfv OG I run does this till it gets real mature and is healthy then it spits out 5s but no more than that. I think Ghost does 3s and 5s too


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The Sfv OG I run does this till it gets real mature and is healthy then it spits out 5s but no more than that. I think Ghost does 3s and 5s too


Tahoe is mostly 3s some 4s and an Occasional 5. Never seen it not mature lol as the cut was probably a couple years old when I got my hands on it. What I will say is I've selfed it, and most of the progeny kick out 5-7 as mature plants. ~10% have stayed with 3-5 and about 2% do the all threes with some fours like mom. So maybe it's a recessive thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgp (Jun 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The Sfv OG I run does this till it gets real mature and is healthy then it spits out 5s but no more than that. I think Ghost does 3s and 5s too


Ghost sfv and tk will all throw 5 blades when they get big enough


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

kgp said:


> Ghost sfv and tk will all throw 5 blades when they get big enough


Yeah, that's been my experience with sfv as well. I ran a cut "true og" in 2005 maybe I was under the impression it was closest to the crippie cut, most viney/ worst growing og I've ever run. That one wouldn't kick out more than 3s ever lol. 

What i have noticed is that the Tahoe when it kicks out more than 3 it does the even numbered blades like 4s more often than 5s. Usually same node as the 5s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 8, 2016)

So I hit 2.27lbs per light with the og kush one full 5 gallon bucket of fire lol


----------



## kona gold (Jun 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> 2nd run,first run she over grew my setup..
> 
> This plant looks & vibes are so old it's crazy..none of the normal leaf frost,no sweet smells. .will not stay green for shit.
> 
> That nug is looking good.


It's not supposed to be a green strain like that.
If that's the one I'm thinking it is, then you will be pumped!
Let me know if is a fast finisher, and if bud resin has a more oily feel?
Should have a more fruity pebbles/diesel smell.
But I could be wrong?
Looks like the Cup cut.
If it is, only down side's are ok yielder, hard to dial in, and it takes pounds to get enough trim and popcorn buds for an oil or dab run!
But upside, great breeder, highly medicinal, and potent up best high.

Eta...and of course the flavor is in a class by itself!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So I hit 2.27lbs per light with the og kush one full 5 gallon bucket of fire lol


Ok.
You should send that slightly more than a qp my way.
That way you have an even 2!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2016)

kona gold said:


> It's not supposed to be a green strain like that.
> If that's the one I'm thinking it is, then you will be pumped!
> Let me know if is a fast finisher, and if bud resin has a more oily feel?
> Should have a more fruity pebbles/diesel smell.
> ...


Wow,I promise you...this is exactly what is in my head...
Oily resin for sure,definitely difficult to keep green,definitely will take lots of trim,to get any kind of extract. .
She looks like she will finish around 65-70 days.

Thanks for that post.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2016)

Old school bud, before every1 cared about extracts/sticky trim.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3702246
> Sour d,can not wait to get a full clean run with this....her next pics will be worth it.
> But the lime green,Styrofoam type buds...is to die for.


That's those stacking foxtail Sour D buds right there. Most seem to take her 70+ days. Cant wait to have some of those sour nugs.


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 9, 2016)

TK - 41 days into flower. Buds are very dense.


----------



## ky man (Jun 9, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok.
> You should send that slightly more than a qp my way.
> That way you have an even 2!!!


X2


----------



## ky man (Jun 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> So I hit 2.27lbs per light with the og kush one full 5 gallon bucket of fire lol


I got room to store that hole bucket full for you or just as much as you can mail to me.LOL ky..ps.looking good there


----------



## kona gold (Jun 9, 2016)

ky man said:


> I got room to store that hole bucket full for you or just as much as you can mail to me.LOL ky..ps.looking good there


Hey now!
Don't try an backdoor me!
Heheheheheh......!


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

Lmao so cuvee came out to 462 grams off 2 plants and 436 of gg4 off 2 plants so still sitting slightly above 2 a light as of now idk if I'll be able to keep it up with so many diff strains if I an average 2 with an assortment of 9 strains in a room of 16 plants I'll be very happy. Can't know 100% tho cuz took 2 whole plants and am using them for full melt. @ky man and @kona gold u guys got me laughing over here


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> TK - 41 days into flower. Buds are very dense.View attachment 3703746


looking really good man! I don't often get grower envy...but when I do it's @norcali ! (My official submission to replace the most entertaining man in the world)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2016)

Blessed with some Sherbet snips today. Much love and thanks to my buddy. Can't wait to see some nugs looking like this


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Blessed with some Sherbet snips today. Much love and thanks to my buddy. Can't wait to see some nugs looking like this
> 
> View attachment 3704033


Found what I want from ya lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Found what I want from ya lmao


Lol you got it bro. The Sunset Sherbet from DHN is looking fire too. Def has more of cookies look to it than this Sherbet


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's that pre 98 a couple days before chop.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 9, 2016)

Close up of og kush best I can do need better phone u can see why she one of my favs


----------



## kona gold (Jun 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Close up of og kush best I can do need better phone u can see why she one of my favsView attachment 3704201 View attachment 3704203


Very nice........!


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> View attachment 3704222 Close up of og kush best I can do need better phone u can see why she one of my favsView attachment 3704201 View attachment 3704203


Beautiful, enjoying your work.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok, so I wanted my sister in law to check out the gear she'd brought me, and maybe confirm my suspicions about the crosses (through scent, she'd already given me the low down on the shops strains and I have a couple of my own I wanted her to check out). She's got those pregnancy super senses right now, her nose will pick things up that mine won't.

I'd identified another cross in the far back that I couldn't really get a good look at without a jungle trek, it is GSCxForum (I could tell by the bud structure, looks like Forum). Cookies are popular, a lot of clubs carry a number of Cookies "flavors", so the shop probably had Forum in there too (this is the shops own grow gone awry).

Anyhow, she corrected me. I thought she had said this all came from an 1/8 of Platinum Cookies, it was an 1/8 of Animal Cookies (she said it's the best thing they have), that's GSCxFire OG.

Her nose says this one is HPKxMystery. Can't see it in the pic (the flash ruins these pics, need a soft light, flash off), but there are hints of purple throughout the buds and sugar leaves, this comes from the "Mystery". (Day 50)





This is the one I'd suspected was GSCxOG, but now that I know this all came from Animal Cookies, it's possible that it seeded itself. So, this is either an Animal Cookies S1, or Animal (GSCxFire OG)x the shops own OG. Either way, my nose can't be that bad, it picked out the GSCxOG. (Day 50)






These are both for sure AnimalxBubba ( (GSCxFire OG)xBubba).

Smells of Chocolate, coffee, a hint of Orange Cream, and Bubba musk. The flash ruins the pic, the buds are a deep purple with bright orange hairs. (Day 50)





Different plant, also AnimalxBubba. This one has more of the Orange Cream smell, less purple in the buds (purple and pink accents over green), but more purple in the leaves. (Day 50)


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 10, 2016)

So some dog cookies absolutely love this strain kinda annoyed I was having heat issues and didn't get all.my colors like normal but God I love this cut normally she purps out and looks like a larger version of forum cut but fuckin heat screwed me on this cut, the cuvee, the star killer, and my gg4 all stayed bright green but then again think this heat fucked me on finishing as well most of my close ups are only clear and cloudy trichs and should of had like 20% amber on all these strains at 9 weeks. Oh well it's fire it's all sold really just my pride gets in the way lmao anyone who is looking for seeds to pop green point has same star dog male that was used for this cross and they have seeds for this cross wish I did better to show off her true potential


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 10, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Ok, so I wanted my sister in law to check out the gear she'd brought me, and maybe confirm my suspicions about the crosses (through scent, she'd already given me the low down on the shops strains and I have a couple of my own I wanted her to check out). She's got those pregnancy super senses right now, her nose will pick things up that mine won't.
> 
> I'd identified another cross in the far back that I couldn't really get a good look at without a jungle trek, it is GSCxForum (I could tell by the bud structure, looks like Forum). Cookies are popular, a lot of clubs carry a number of Cookies "flavors", so the shop probably had Forum in there too (this is the shops own grow gone awry).
> 
> ...


Good shit buddy liking them all we gotta do some trading lol


----------



## Odin* (Jun 10, 2016)

@ afghan king It all looks like fire and I'm always looking to add new to the collection...


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 10, 2016)

So figured I'd put it on here too my room came down at 1.7 a light with a 9 strains. Kinda disappointed didn't hit two and really did more than 1.7 but don't know the true weights of what was hashed. Either way decent pull with so many strains


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2016)

Kenny Powers from Cookie Fam says they gonna release a lot of "their" cuts. Gelato phenos, Sunset Sherbet, Gello, Guava, Snowman and few others. Says they gonna come with a genetic profile card so you know what you got. I bet they gonna be cracking for them lol


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 11, 2016)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 11, 2016)

GSC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3702246
> Sour d,can not wait to get a full clean run with this....her next pics will be worth it.
> But the lime green,Styrofoam type buds...is to die for.


Cant wait to have a taste of her but she is but a we girl right now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Lemon Cookies


Really nice! Got several lemon cookies crosses you have just gotten me even more excited about


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Lemon Cookies


THAT SHIT LOOKS GREAT..KY


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> GSC


I got two 50.00 house cats I would trade to 50.00 worth of that weed.LOL.that looks good brother.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Some ak47 i grew from clone last year. Harvested this bud 1st of November


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 13, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK cut) wk5


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 13, 2016)

Girl Scout Nookies wk4


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Platinum Delights (AK cut) wk5
> View attachment 3706843


 it ain't a clone only so be better suited in the Sin City thread lol. She looks awesome tho. Lil bit to go still take her at least 9 weeks those nugs will get hard. You liking the smell on her?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> it ain't a clone only so be better suited in the Sin City thread lol. She looks awesome tho. Lil bit to go still take her at least 9 weeks those nugs will get hard. You liking the smell on her?


yeah , I know. just wanted to show her off.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> yeah , I know. just wanted to show her off.


I can dig it she's really pretty to show off. Get some pics when lights go off she really is photogenic  I got one about 3 weeks behind you.


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 14, 2016)

Partners pura Vida. He's a better grower than I am 14 lights and I bet he pulled atleast 32lbs shits crazy same system too only difference he uses gavitas


----------



## Odin* (Jun 14, 2016)

@Afgan King Looks nice, but who's the one in the pic "man handling" the goods. I wouldn't allow that to happen to my girls. No denying it either, the proof is all over his gloves (kinda painful to see).


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> View attachment 3707878 View attachment 3707928 View attachment 3707929 View attachment 3707930 View attachment 3707931 Partners pura Vida. He's a better grower than I am 14 lights and I bet he pulled atleast 32lbs shits crazy same system too only difference he uses gavitas


That is some good looking weed that looks tasty..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Looks nice, but who's the one in the pic "man handling" the goods. I wouldn't allow that to happen to my girls. No denying it either, the proof is all over his gloves (kinda painful to see).


I agree but mabey he thinks hes going to smoke them rubber gloves LOL...ky


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 15, 2016)

Lmao thats my partner and that was after about 10lb of it had been pulled down lol 


Odin* said:


> @Afgan King Looks nice, but who's the one in the pic "man handling" the goods. I wouldn't allow that to happen to my girls. No denying it either, the proof is all over his gloves (kinda painful to see).


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> That is some good looking weed that looks tasty..ky


This was the cut I originally told @skunkwreck I would put up again big worms genetics this is why I love bodhi


----------



## Odin* (Jun 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> I agree but mabey he thinks hes going to smoke them rubber gloves LOL...ky



He should throw them in the freezer, then collect the "sticky". 

Almost as bad as those "bowl trimmers", but the rubber "fingers" were far more covered. I've seen "goo" peeled from one "prong" about as big as a marble, those things have how many "prongs"? Final "ball" was as big as a large jawbreaker candy. 


Anyhow, that Pura Vida.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao thats my partner and that was after about 10lb of it had been pulled down lol


Gloves shouldn't get that sticky after 30. Next time you're taking down something really "icey", touch part of the nug, along with a sugar leaf, and watch the effect on that area "post fondling". Maybe it's just me, but I try my hardest to preserve every last trich. You put so much effort into making it pretty, and then...

Your buddy did a good job on that though, looks tasty.

(Edit: "trich" not "trick", stupid autocorrect)


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 15, 2016)

Ya he killed it first run with tupur and canna and our schedule and he pulled way more than he ever did in his current culture h20 setup he paid 8k for


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> This was the cut I originally told @skunkwreck I would put up again big worms genetics this is why I love bodhi


And I quoted your post in Bigworm Genetics " challenge accepted homie "


----------



## Guiseppe Kush Greco (Jun 15, 2016)

I got a gorilla glue × gelato clone growing outdoors ATM if you want pics let me know


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> I got a gorilla glue × gelato clone growing outdoors ATM if you want pics let me know


Of course we want pics lol what kinda question is that


----------



## Guiseppe Kush Greco (Jun 15, 2016)

My second grow under my belt here's my gorilla glue × gelato aka superglue in a RO grow bag but has E.B. stones 420 recipe soil in it ..plant in the back is connoisseur genetics of kush cookies but that's from seed.


----------



## Guiseppe Kush Greco (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol before I get flamed on the grow bags I grew a purple cheddar last year in them and it grew just good as my other ones in smart pots so I'm also kinda experimenting


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> Lol before I get flamed on the grow bags I grew a purple cheddar last year in them and it grew just good as my other ones in smart pots so I'm also kinda experimenting



No flame here man, I've used a lot of things to grow in...coolers...old tackle boxes....anything I can drill some holes in! *insert dirty joke*

BUT if you had been using some pink color or something...then i would have flamed!


----------



## Odin* (Jun 15, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> Lol before I get flamed on the grow bags I grew a purple cheddar last year in them and it grew just good as my other ones in smart pots so I'm also kinda experimenting



Dude, I had teens in 2ltr Coke bottles I cut in half with a rusty razor (back in the day).


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> Lol before I get flamed on the grow bags I grew a purple cheddar last year in them and it grew just good as my other ones in smart pots so I'm also kinda experimenting


You won't get any flames here bro. Many people do that with the Roots bag so your good. I'm gonna do the same one day once my space is bigger


----------



## Guiseppe Kush Greco (Jun 15, 2016)

Yea I believe the RO bag is 20 gallons as it sits I just buy extra bags and fill them up so its a bout 30 gallons with them filled up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have been useing bags for years now. This pink lemonade is in a 10 gallon bag


----------



## Guiseppe Kush Greco (Jun 15, 2016)

Daammmm I'm jealous lol those look great


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have been useing bags for years now. This pink lemonade is in a 10 gallon bagView attachment 3708814


That pink lemonade looks good.be sure to post picters of it on chop day..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

Here is the overall shot of the light dep. The two big rows are haog, larry b, cherry pie, grape ape, white diesel, pink lemonade, 89 romulan, pitbull, and the two seed plants cherrypieglue#3 and Rum Bayou #17


----------



## Guiseppe Kush Greco (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Here is the overall shot of the light dep. The two big rows are haog, larry b, cherry pie, grape ape, white diesel, pink lemonade, 89 romulan, pitbull, and the two seed plants cherrypieglue#3 and Rum Bayou #17View attachment 3708984


You got some killer strains! How does romulan do outside in general? Is it an easy grower,yield ect?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> You got some killer strains! How does romulan do outside in general? Is it an easy grower,yield ect?


So far it has done fine. A bit slow to root but this last batch i took before i flower were good and happy and rooted right along woth the rest.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> You got some killer strains! How does romulan do outside in general? Is it an easy grower,yield ect?


Romulan Ime does great outside. Big bushy plant, great yields. Fairly resilient to pests and pm. Have to watch for bud for late in flower as the nugs get super thick and dense plus are incredibly greasy(high resin production). Other than that it's a perfect outdoor choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 16, 2016)

Guiseppe Kush Greco said:


> Daammmm I'm jealous lol those look great


Me too Greco, I hate it when I see growers better than me! Green with envy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2016)

Not a clonely per se, but whatev....

Dr Gthumb GSC


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not a clonely per se, but whatev....
> 
> Dr Gthumb GSC
> 
> View attachment 3710726


Looks good! I know there is a ton of controversy about GSC genetics, but I swear I see some GDP every time I see a pis of GSC...that pic is about as clear as it gets!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not a clonely per se, but whatev....
> 
> Dr Gthumb GSC
> 
> View attachment 3710726


Damn nice looking lady !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

mkg pink lemonade
 bsb/cb x wr


----------



## kona gold (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So far it has done fine. A bit slow to root but this last batch i took before i flower were good and happy and rooted right along woth the rest.


'89 Romulan!
Be that the chunky, spongy dense, bright green, silver frosted, furry, piney, hashy, skunky, spicy funky one!?!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not a clonely per se, but whatev....
> 
> Dr Gthumb GSC
> 
> View attachment 3710726


You know how to make the ladies look so tantalizing each time!
Excellent!


----------



## Odin* (Jun 18, 2016)

I just wanted to Clear something up. I had implied in a prior post that my Cherry LimexLemon Alien freebies had possibly been mixed up with Pineapple Express. Though they do smell a lot alike and look identical, in my experience (and as far as I know) PE does not get any purple in it. The lone CLxLA has lavender all through it now. Didn't want anyone looking at that post to get the wrong impression of SHN. They did not mix them up. It looks like fire, everyone that has seen her is loving it. 


All of the Animal Cookie crosses look like crazy fire, looking forward to reporting back on all of them. "M4" is a definite keeper (the only one like it of the crosses) and I already have a name for it.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

Cherry Pie...just a few more weeks


----------



## Odin* (Jun 20, 2016)

I didn't take many pics, too busy with the "hack n' slash", but here is "M4".







I'll get some pics of the other "M's" today. All look like fire.


There are 3 more "M's" that didn't make it into the room (too big). I had thought that M1-4 were the same, but looking at the teens from each, M1-3 are all identical, with a tall lanky OG look to them, I'm guessing Animal CookiesxOG (but who knows. M4 is shorter and bushier, even shorter and bushier are the AnimalxBubba crosses (M5-10).

Pepsi challenge coming up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cherry Pie...just a few more weeksView attachment 3711706 View attachment 3711707


Looks great bro!

How's she smelling?


----------



## Odin* (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looks great bro!



It sure does. Beautiful plant.


Hey @skunkwreck , you grow her out before, or is this your first run? I ask because I wanted to see if you're familiar with it (as in recognize some of it's subtle differences from other strains in growth). I think Cherry Pie and my "Mystery" are somehow related. I did get Cherry Pie and run it once (after my first "Mystery" run) to see if they were the same. It differs from the Pies I've seen at friends clubs, but I wanted to see if it would completely change in my hands. Nope, not the same, but there is a trait (traits) in "Mystery" that I neglected to look for in the Pie. The "Mystery" has really long stems in it's fan leaves, maybe even longer than Cookies. Early on, it's branches develop in a "zig-zag" from node to node, like a lightning bolt. Just curious if your Pie does similar.

Mystery from this run.








Mystery from Dec.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looks great bro!
> 
> How's she smelling?


Kind of a sweet funkiness... more funk then sweet at the moment .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> It sure does. Beautiful plant.
> 
> 
> Hey @skunkwreck , you grow her out before, or is this your first run? I ask because I wanted to see if you're familiar with it (as in recognize some of it's subtle differences from other strains in growth). I think Cherry Pie and my "Mystery" are somehow related. I did get Cherry Pie and run it once (after my first "Mystery" run) to see if they were the same. It differs from the Pies I've seen at friends clubs, but I wanted to see if it would completely change in my hands. Nope, not the same, but there is a trait (traits) in "Mystery" that I neglected to look for in the Pie. The "Mystery" has really long stems in it's fan leaves, maybe even longer than Cookies. Early on, it's branches develop in a "zig-zag" from node to node, like a lightning bolt. Just curious if your Pie does similar.
> ...


It's my first run with her so I really don't know..I know it's not gonna have big buds on her just nuggs..she kinda looked like the Platinum Delights (AK pheno) when she was first vegging but after the flip the differences stood out . She is a lil spindly but super cropping takes care of that but the yield factor is gonna be on the low side.....I gotta huge plant in a 7 gal. planter and I may pull a couple zips but two respected members on here tell me she is amazing smoke !


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> It sure does. Beautiful plant.
> 
> 
> Hey @skunkwreck , you grow her out before, or is this your first run? I ask because I wanted to see if you're familiar with it (as in recognize some of it's subtle differences from other strains in growth). I think Cherry Pie and my "Mystery" are somehow related. I did get Cherry Pie and run it once (after my first "Mystery" run) to see if they were the same. It differs from the Pies I've seen at friends clubs, but I wanted to see if it would completely change in my hands. Nope, not the same, but there is a trait (traits) in "Mystery" that I neglected to look for in the Pie. The "Mystery" has really long stems in it's fan leaves, maybe even longer than Cookies. Early on, it's branches develop in a "zig-zag" from node to node, like a lightning bolt. Just curious if your Pie does similar.
> ...


Hey bro here is that same Cherry Pie Skunk is growing. Yea it has the zig zag type node nug spacing. From a story that sounds more reasonable about GSC than Cookie Fam story lineage of GSC had Cherry Pie in it and IMHO your Mystery def has some cookie in it for sure. What else it could be who knows but looks could be a nice s1 of a cookie cut or cross pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

Getting close to time to post pics each clone only as they flower but I can't get over how many pink as fuck bud sites are on this Pink Lemonade


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> It sure does. Beautiful plant.
> 
> 
> Hey @skunkwreck , you grow her out before, or is this your first run? I ask because I wanted to see if you're familiar with it (as in recognize some of it's subtle differences from other strains in growth). I think Cherry Pie and my "Mystery" are somehow related. I did get Cherry Pie and run it once (after my first "Mystery" run) to see if they were the same. It differs from the Pies I've seen at friends clubs, but I wanted to see if it would completely change in my hands. Nope, not the same, but there is a trait (traits) in "Mystery" that I neglected to look for in the Pie. The "Mystery" has really long stems in it's fan leaves, maybe even longer than Cookies. Early on, it's branches develop in a "zig-zag" from node to node, like a lightning bolt. Just curious if your Pie does similar.
> ...


That's really friggin pretty whatever it is! I agree with AJ, definitely some cookie in the mix. Great job with her!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh my cherry pie.... 
@Odin* yeah if you look up in the right hand corner of the top pic you'll see the zig zag noding but it didn't do it until flowering....which when I started growing outdoors that how I told when my plants were about to flower cause the nodes started zig - zagging . Now that it's been brought to my attention... I've never grown anything with the lightening style zig zag like that .


----------



## Odin* (Jun 21, 2016)

@skunkwreck That's exactly what I'm talking about, only the Mystery does the lightning in veg, kinda straightens out in bloom. They're "cousins", or something like that. 


I can't see it being a cookie cross, but a precursor to cookies, maybe a pie mix, could be. Cookies has a really distinct nose, the Mystery is all "sweets", very prominent vanilla cream and sweet berries (blended with a lot of sugar). No "funk", no "skunk", nothing "pungent" about it. Smells like a dessert so good that you'd lick the plate clean. Most potent smoke too. Yield is the lowest of all I've grown.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @skunkwreck That's exactly what I'm talking about, only the Mystery does the lightning in veg, kinda straightens out in bloom. They're "cousins", or something like that.
> 
> 
> I can't see it being a cookie cross, but a precursor to cookies, maybe a pie mix, could be. Cookies has a really distinct nose, the Mystery is all "sweets", very prominent vanilla cream and sweet berries (blended with a lot of sugar). No "funk", no "skunk", nothing "pungent" about it. Smells like a dessert so good that you'd lick the plate clean. Most potent smoke too. Yield is the lowest of all I've grown.


I'd hang on to it


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 23, 2016)

Just added Birthday Cake, Do-Si-Do, Green Crack, and GSC, to the garden.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 23, 2016)

@Bad Karma Nice additions to an already solid lineup. 



This is some of the goods off of "Floor#2". Smells like fuel and Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tahoe og revegging.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Odin* (Jun 24, 2016)

@kmog33 I had a few successful reveg's (experiment), but the kids cut after the fact never wanted to root. 1 reveg's failure, the only one I really "needed" to work, SkyWalker OG (runty ass plant that I didn't cut kids from, threw it into the bloom room last minute, transformed from scraggly ass to Captain America, was the only real SW OG received in that clone group). That shit was beautiful, but alas, it wasn't meant to be.


Any reason for the reveg?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @kmog33 I had a few successful reveg's (experiment), but the kids cut after the fact never wanted to root. 1 reveg's failure, the only one I really "needed" to work, SkyWalker OG (runty ass plant that I didn't cut kids from, threw it into the bloom room last minute, transformed from scraggly ass to Captain America, was the only real SW OG received in that clone group). That shit was beautiful, but alas, it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> 
> Any reason for the reveg?


Yeah my space is super limited right now, and I've been using what little extra I have for breeding. So when I realized I was flowering out mom with no cuts a couple weeks into flower I decided to take one. So this is a baby reveg from an early flowering cut, not a finished plant rev vegged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone heard anything about the lemon og cup winning cut ?

It looks a yielder, not sure about the high


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pink lemonade fireballs gen cut
 honeybee my cut i add this becouse it is being grown in a good many gardens all over the country


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 25, 2016)

Gg4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jun 25, 2016)

@Dr.D81 @kmog33 You guys rockin' it like a couple of Rolling Stones.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 25, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Dr.D81 @kmog33 You guys rockin' it like a couple of Rolling Stones.


Thanks Odin. Got a couple of clone onlies around. About to retire everything though, lol. Will have to hope the dudes I passed these will keep them around for a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2016)

@Odin* thanks man


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

Got through M4. Smells like GSC and fuel (it should, I believe it's an Animal CookiesxAnimal Cookies). Tastes like root beer. Nice clean uplifting head high.

No flash.








Flash.







Lighting sucks either way. 


Got some feedback on M10 and M7. M10 is the most "Stoney" of those (4, 7, 10), best flavor, 7 might have a slight edge over 4 on flavor, it falls in the middle of "high" and "stoned".

Oh, had 4 out of the Warlord pipe with a couple friends and my youngest bro. Surreal to be smoking a new strain from something so old.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Got through M4. Smells like GSC and fuel (it should, I believe it's an Animal CookiesxAnimal Cookies). Tastes like root beer. Nice clean uplifting head high.
> 
> No flash.
> 
> ...


That looks great [emoji1305]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got cuts of:

Dosidos
SFV
Triangle kush
Citrus sap
Cherry og
Sour diesel aj cut. 
Sunset sherbet 
Sky walker og. 

Let's see what they got.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just got cuts of:
> 
> Dosidos
> SFV
> ...



So, you're telling us you just scored the "dream team" in one hit?!

God damn! (Have to admit, I'm a little envious)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 3, 2016)

Odin* said:


> So, you're telling us you just scored the "dream team" in one hit?!
> 
> God damn! (Have to admit, I'm a little envious)


Haha I just happened to pass by a dispensary in Santa Cruz on a road trip. Had great luck with this place about a year ago. They had so many more it was hard to decide. Got gg4 again too cause I lost it. But I'm pretty stoked to see how they turn out. Time for a nice long veg.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just got cuts of:
> 
> Dosidos
> SFV
> ...


damn , 
been wanting citrus sap. can't wait to see what it brings you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 3, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> damn ,
> been wanting citrus sap. can't wait to see what it brings you.


Kicking myself for not getting: the white, 24k, sour tangie, mango kush, white funk, diamond og. And they apologized for being "low on clones" lol.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 3, 2016)

M6 really shows it's Fire OG roots.






























M7, little to no purple.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Kicking myself for not getting: the white, 24k, sour tangie, mango kush, white funk, diamond og. And they apologized for being "low on clones" lol.


Their diamond og is very nice. I give it a 7/10 for yield , taste , high , aroma.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 5, 2016)

DHN grape ape wk5


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 5, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN grape ape wk5
> View attachment 3724791 View attachment 3724792


Looks good fam. So DHN be having the real deal?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks good fam. So DHN be having the real deal?


Yea they do but not all cuts are legit. Have to know which ones are


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they do but not all cuts are legit. Have to know which ones are


I figured that because they have everything that's hot.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 5, 2016)

Rockstar North Island cut. 

incredible frosted nugs. Very mild chem - floral hash smell. High potency. Low yield. I have one more batch and then moving onto 'bigger' things. I am going to make a male for pollen though. Use it later to see if it adds more density and frost to other strains.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks good fam. So DHN be having the real deal?


were pretty sure it's legit.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they do but not all cuts are legit. Have to know which ones are


which ones aren't bro don't hold back on us please thats important info


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 5, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN grape ape wk5
> View attachment 3724791 View attachment 3724792


 when she gonna put on those purple shoes ?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 5, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN grape ape wk5
> View attachment 3724791 View attachment 3724792


if she hasn't already that is


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 5, 2016)

Odin* said:


> M6 really shows it's Fire OG roots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LED Grow?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone ever grown chucky's bride, by eskobar? 

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/chuckys-bride

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chuckys_Bride/Eskobar_Seeds/


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Anyone ever grown chucky's bride, by eskobar?
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/chuckys-bride
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chuckys_Bride/Eskobar_Seeds/


That one poster use to grow that all the time...gud Karma I think his name was...


----------



## Odin* (Jul 5, 2016)

@gitarre10000 Looks nice. Is that from a dispensary drop?


@Morbid Angel I've never seen that strain. Pretty plant, you should try to hold on to a girl also.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> That one poster use to grow that all the time...gud Karma I think his name was...


Ah, I see. I'll ask him about it! Thanks! 

I got a handle on some of those genetics. I'm told is a short flowering sativa Dom. I love the smoke from it, great smells and effect. 

I just started growing again from hiatus, currently have GG4 and just started a handful of seeds... I think I might have some of your gear in there, does candydrop x grape stomper OG sound familiar? I've got doc's gear for sure, his sw#7 x bms and also 2010 dog kush x bms. 

Thanks for the heads up genuity, I appreciate it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

Hell yeah,sounds like fire...

@Bad Karma ran chuckys-bride also I believe. 

Yup candy drop x Grapestomper og is a gen chuck.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 5, 2016)

@Odin* Rockstar is pretty old school I think. Original cross was Sensi Star x Rock bud. It yields too low for growing other than personal, but should make a killer colloidal male for crossing anything that you want more frost or density. I think that GG4 is of rockstar lineage. There is a better cross cut on the way, Rockstar Kush. Supposed to have shorter flower time and more bud.

Stretchy plant, hard as fuck golf ball buds. Gets real dark at the end of flower instead of yellowing.

Green Crack will be the next cut i'll be investing in, as long as it puts out for daddy.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 5, 2016)

A few dispensaries around here grow chuckys bride and they only grow high yielding strains. I also thought about growing it after smoking some.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hell yeah,sounds like fire...
> 
> @Bad Karma ran chuckys-bride also I believe.


Yes, yes I did. You've got quite a good memory, sir.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jul 5, 2016)

There are two new comers to my area as well, never heard of them. Sweet tooth & My Little Pony. Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 5, 2016)

Here is 2 dream machine that I grown still got 4 weeks to go. It will be the last time I grow them


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 6, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @gitarre10000 Looks nice. Is that from a dispensary drop?
> 
> 
> @Morbid Angel I've never seen that strain. Pretty plant, you should try to hold on to a girl also.


@Odin* it's from DHN


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 6, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> There are two new comers to my area as well, never heard of them. Sweet tooth & My Little Pony. Anyone have any info on these?


Sweet tooth Is a great strain imho


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 7, 2016)

so I was lucky enough to get 3 DHN Headband OG cuttings. after 4 wks only 1 has rooted. it has 2 leaves and no nodes for new growth. it's been in solo cup for 2 weeks with no growth. is there a way to force it to create new nodes for off shoots?
Thanks Guys


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 7, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> so I was lucky enough to get 3 DHN Headband OG cuttings. after 4 wks only 1 has rooted. it has 2 leaves and no nodes for new growth. it's been in solo cup for 2 weeks with no growth. is there a way to force it to create new nodes for off shoots?
> Thanks Guys


B12/super thrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adower (Jul 7, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Socal, but I'm bringing 50lb @ 1 time...
> most people be bringing like 5lb @ time + that's small scale to me.
> 
> I did bring them outdoor tk last year, but they still paid the reg 25 lb for it...
> ...


What's the chance of obtaining a tk cut from you? I am in NorCal.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2016)

My children have already moved TK cuts to dispensaries between Bay Area SF/ San Bernadino a few years ago. I don't know if they still have it now because I stopped selling to dispensaries beginning of this year + no need for me to go there anymore.

They keep mothers + take their own cuts so TK should still be in local disp...

It's already in Norcal too I'm sure, but I don't know any1 from that area.

I'm not inviting strangers to my house + not traveling to NorCal to bring some1 I've never met clones either. You wont be getting TK directly from me, there are lots of people with the same cut tho.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 7, 2016)

pardon me for my ignorance haven't had a chance to read the entire thread yet.. so is this "TK" triangle kush?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just got cuts of:
> 
> Dosidos
> SFV
> ...


I have seen and heard and maybe experienced all of these strains except Triangle.

Where could i find this cut if you don't mind me asking please.


----------



## adower (Jul 7, 2016)

kindnug said:


> My children have already moved TK cuts to dispensaries between Bay Area SF/ San Bernadino a few years ago. I don't know if they still have it now because I stopped selling to dispensaries beginning of this year + no need for me to go there anymore.
> 
> They keep mothers + take their own cuts so TK should still be in local disp...
> 
> ...


Can you find out what dispensaries they've moved the cuts too? That way I can visit and get them there. Thanks! I didn't want to come to your house to pick up a plant. Not sure where you got that from. I am willing to drive to SoCal or whatnot.


----------



## adower (Jul 7, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> pardon me for my ignorance haven't had a chance to read the entire thread yet.. so is this "TK" triangle kush?


Yes tk = triangle kush


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 7, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> so I was lucky enough to get 3 DHN Headband OG cuttings. after 4 wks only 1 has rooted. it has 2 leaves and no nodes for new growth. it's been in solo cup for 2 weeks with no growth. is there a way to force it to create new nodes for off shoots?
> Thanks Guys


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Grape Ape wk6


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Buckeye Purple F2BX1 wk3 (not clone only , but very pretty)


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 8, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Grape Ape wk6
> View attachment 3727049


Admire the works, You running a journal?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 8, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Admire the works, You running a journal?


thank you. no , no time for journal , just post pics here and there when I have time.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 8, 2016)

Rx Organix - Riverside (909)979-1420
Hwy 420 - San Bern (909)266-6946
Natural Healing - San Bern (909)381-1800
San Bernardino Alternative Care (909)648-2667
Kush Concepts - San Bern (909)999-5700
Kush Cocepts West-" " (909)882-8888
House of Kush - San Bern (420)420-4200
The Loud House - San Bern (909)327-6394
The Dank Shack - " " (909)361-0359
Real Kind Meds - " " (909)528-5581
Dr's Note - Riverside (951)525-3488
HillBilly Pharms - Riverside (951)316-0038
FWB - Riverside (310)675-8011
House of Dank - San Bern (909)888-7001
Highway to Heaven - " " (909)521-2418
420 Headquarters - " " (909)388-0092

I had to ask my kids, I didn't know which they had sold them to(there are lots of disp here)

I honestly don't know if they've ever had them available for sale because of how fast the bud sells they might be keeping the cut to themselves.
It cost me nearly grand for TK cut + not to mention the cost/risk of traveling to miami + back to socal with it.

I know for a fact TK is in NorCal because Bodhi has it. Are you saying meet with you @ public location just to give you tk clones? How else would you get it directly from me?

I'd call + check dispensaries first before making the trip...


----------



## adower (Jul 8, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Rx Organix - Riverside (909)979-1420
> Hwy 420 - San Bern (909)266-6946
> Natural Healing - San Bern (909)381-1800
> San Bernardino Alternative Care (909)648-2667
> ...


Yes of course. I would never ask someone to meet at their house. I've met dozens of Riu persons to get cuts in public places. Thanks for doing the leg work boss. I'll call some of those places up.

I also have no problem donating for it to make sure it's the real deal.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 8, 2016)

Who has received clones from PNP Garden based out of San Fran? If so they seem to have great prices! what about the results?.. 

They don't provide much info about the pheno's other than leaving links to leafly which imo is unreliable info with very little of at that.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 8, 2016)

@akhiymjames So....... any info????


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 8, 2016)

adower said:


> Yes of course. I would never ask someone to meet at their house. I've met dozens of Riu persons to get cuts in public places. Thanks for doing the leg work boss. I'll call some of those places up.
> 
> I also have no problem donating for it to make sure it's the real deal.


yo i think i found it for u bro its out in no cal


----------



## adower (Jul 8, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> yo i think i found it for u bro its out in no cal


Where would that be?


----------



## adower (Jul 8, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Who has received clones from PNP Garden based out of San Fran? If so they seem to have great prices! what about the results?..
> 
> They don't provide much info about the pheno's other than leaving links to leafly which imo is unreliable info with very little of at that.


Never heard of them Before.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 8, 2016)

adower said:


> Where would that be?


Harborside in oakland had them just a few weeks ago, you could set up an alert from them on when they may get them again


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 8, 2016)

midnight farms is the provider but i don't think they sell to public


----------



## adower (Jul 8, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Harborside in oakland had them just a few weeks ago, you could set up an alert from them on when they may get them again


Nice I go to harbor side. These are legit tk cuts there? I've seen midnight farms vending there before.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 9, 2016)

Gg4







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 10, 2016)

That Glue looks like it went semi DUD on you bro


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 10, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> That Glue looks like it went semi DUD on you bro


It's still got 16 days, I don't know what it's supposed to look like at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm not sure if someone has said this strain but here goes, mk ultra from TH SEEDS is outstanding from a clone, I had 2 freebie seeds, I grew them out and got minimal sized buds, took 4 clones for a friend, and his buds are now 3 times bigger than mine. Although bare in mind the mk ultra I had was a hard strain to clone, ie stems rotting/never rooting.

It's chop day for them clones tomorrow so we will see what the final yeild will be in a few weeks


----------



## Odin* (Jul 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's still got 16 days, I don't know what it's supposed to look like at this point.



In my experience...

with 16 days left, GG4 is a really faint, pastel, green. Sugar leaves are also pastel green, sugar leaves are as icey as the bud. I've heard people say that at 11 weeks it takes on an "earthy chocolate coffee" nose. However, in my experience (especially after paying extra attention during my last 2 runs), the "earthy chocolate coffee" nose is pronounce in weeks 5-7, weeks 8 & 9 the pungent-sour-fuel cat piss scent takes over (earthy/nutty/coffee nose is the undertone). 

Another thing to note; The last time I lightly touched a GG4 nug to test the nose (59 days in) with thumb and forefinger, I was able to suspend my phone from a completely flat "palm". iPhone 6+, tech21 case, stuck to my flat Palm, parallel to the floor, by my thumb and forefinger. It is more adhesive than GG. Finished; peeling nugs apart (bagged) generates a "torn velcro" sound/feel.


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's a pic of my glue to compare.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 10, 2016)

kgp said:


> Here's a pic of my glue to compare.
> 
> View attachment 3728599


That looks a little further along than I am in the pic. I'm trying to figure out what's dudding out about mine as oswizzle claims, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jul 10, 2016)

I have already posted these, but...













If I remember correctly, day 62. Also, forgot to mention that it gets lavender "highlights" (hardly visible in these pics). So, lavender over faint pastel lime-green.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 10, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I have already posted these, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any pics from day 42-44? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That looks a little further along than I am in the pic. I'm trying to figure out what's dudding out about mine as oswizzle claims, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dud syndrome or whatever it's called is real. Basically the plant grows and looks super healthy but when it's finished it doesn't get as frosty as it should, smell/taste is lacking and bag appeal there isn't any really. As oswizzle said tho it looks like it went semi did not fully cus you have some nice frost ther but not how GG4 normally looks


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The dud syndrome or whatever it's called is real. Basically the plant grows and looks super healthy but when it's finished it doesn't get as frosty as it should, smell/taste is lacking and bag appeal there isn't any really. As oswizzle said tho it looks like it went semi did not fully cus you have some nice frost ther but not how GG4 normally looks


I guess we'll see what happens over the next two weeks lol. I think the frost may have something to do with the system I have a cut in the same space running that was way frostier with my mono panel in the tent. Going to run it again in my regular dwc setup and we'll see how how it does there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The dud syndrome or whatever it's called is real. Basically the plant grows and looks super healthy but when it's finished it doesn't get as frosty as it should, smell/taste is lacking and bag appeal there isn't any really. As oswizzle said tho it looks like it went semi did not fully cus you have some nice frost ther but not how GG4 normally looks


I remember you mentioning this before and saying it depended on the branches cut to make the clones. GG#4 can throw out some dud branches at times, if you clone those branches, you get dud GG#4 plants, and ultimately end up with dud buds.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 10, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I remember you mentioning this before and saying it depended on the branches cut to make the clones. GG#4 can throw out some dud branches at times, if you clone those branches, you get dud GG#4 plants, and ultimately end up with dud buds.


This is new to me. How do you distinguish dud branches?


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 10, 2016)

It's called Stem Nematodes and Cali had an outbreak in 2009 .. aka Alfalfa Stem Nematodes aka Garlic Bloat Nematodes..


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 10, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> It's called Stem Nematodes and Cali had an outbreak in 2009 .. aka Alfalfa Stem Nematodes aka Garlic Bloat Nematodes..


What exactly is this and what is it all about? Is this what people are calling broad mites or?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 10, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> It's called Stem Nematodes and Cali had an outbreak in 2009 .. aka Alfalfa Stem Nematodes aka Garlic Bloat Nematodes..


So you think it won't fill out in the next 2+ weeks?




First time growing this cut out so I have no experience with dudding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

91 Chem D
 grape og fireballs


----------



## Odin* (Jul 10, 2016)

Stem nematodes do severe damage to crops. As in, you wouldn't be harvesting herb. Unless legitimate tests were performed, I think it's just a "scape goat" (pertaining to herb).

Some strains look/smell/smoke just about the same, whether they are "perfect", or not. Some, in order to achieve that "magic" need to be nailed just right, some fall somewhere in the middle. My "Mystery" has to be pretty close to the "bullseye" to finish dense and deep/dark purple. Otherwise, you get green fluff (or something in the middle). Glue seems to have a sweet spot, icey faint pastel green, hints of purple/violet, loads of thick calyxes, strong sour cat piss fuel nose (undertones of earthy nutty chocolate coffee). Missing the mark leaves it darker, less icey, fewer calyxes (or none at all), and the nose doesn't develop beyond the earthy nutty chocolate coffee into the "pungent funk" (in my experience, the "sour cat piss fuel" is the nose it graduates to).


I haven't experienced dud branches or plants.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 11, 2016)

Odin ... no offense buddy... you said it yourself... you have no experience with Stem Nematodes... I however do.. and if you've never had them... you have no CLUE what your talking about... I'm an expert on these bastards and Broad Mites ..etc etc ... ICMAG has all my work and data posted there about the topic... I and a few other have actually seen them under microscopes go ask breeder OBS.. anyways.. here is some info I made notes of b4 I discovered the problem 
Depending on your environment conditions will dictate the level of outbreak... full blown DUD vs Branches 

Same Strain.. healthy on the left .. super full blown DUD on the right... notice the Leaves are Tiny..well
Stem Nematodes inject pectinase into your plants and that begins to wreck havoc on the plants immune system...it shuts off the SAR system... thats why the Trichs begin to become less dense ..


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is a healthy super dank strain with a DUD Branch...notice way less frost


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 11, 2016)

The DUD branches are called "White Flagging" .. Im not going to debate anyone on this topic... Ive moved on from this evil nightmare a couple years ago... not looking back ever again... its real as fuck and Many people are still going through it...


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 11, 2016)

One more example of a DUD branch going Semi DUD and the healthy Branch


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 11, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> One more example of a DUD branch going Semi DUD and the healthy Branch


Is it strictly nematodes that cause this? Are they local to California?


----------



## Odin* (Jul 11, 2016)

@oswizzle You said you've seen them under microscope, I'm not going to argue with that. Weird that they would localize in a branch, rather than attack the whole plant.

That pic of the "tweens" reminds me of crap I've dealt with. I've received clones that looked similar to the sick plant on the right. I've never received "healthy" clones and have been able to nurse the vast majority back to health. The ones that looked like the one on the right never recovered and were tossed. Could have been the issue.

While we're on the subject, how do you go about getting rid of the lil' fuckers?


Still, I don't think those with "Glue" issues (the majority, that is) are dealing with these evil "stem gnomes". I've seen less than perfect glue from individuals and then they get it straightened out into fire. It sits amongst the not so "finicky", but somewhat "picky" strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)

89 romulan
 pitbull


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)

Cherry pie
Pink lemonade

And I know not the right thread but I am pollenating the pink lemonade with cherry pie right now


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 89 romulan
> View attachment 3729543 pitbullView attachment 3729544


Are you hookin up OES with more seeds soon? They're running low, and I want some in a couple weeks...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)

GardenGnome8 post: 12765150 said:


> Are you hookin up OES with more seeds soon? They're running low, and I want some in a couple weeks...


I think he might be stopping by today. 


Gods Gift is a sexy bitch even in veg


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Haha I just happened to pass by a dispensary in Santa Cruz on a road trip. Had great luck with this place about a year ago. They had so many more it was hard to decide. Got gg4 again too cause I lost it. But I'm pretty stoked to see how they turn out. Time for a nice long veg.


Damn was in Santa Cruz right around that time. Didn't have time to make any stops though. What dispensary if you don't mind me asking? Love Santa Cruz and will have to stop there next time we visit, that's a whole lot of fire.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 11, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Damn was in Santa Cruz right around that time. Didn't have time to make any stops though. What dispensary if you don't mind me asking? Love Santa Cruz and will have to stop there next time we visit, that's a whole lot of fire.


No worries man! It was Kind People's collective.

I appreciate you just asking for the dispensary. I have about 10 people I've never interacted with in my inbox asking for free shit. SMH.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No worries man! It was Kind People's collective.
> 
> I appreciate you just asking for the dispensary. I have about 10 people I've never interacted with in my inbox asking for free shit. SMH.


9 hours from me here but come December BBQ I see a visit to there


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No worries man! It was Kind People's collective.
> 
> I appreciate you just asking for the dispensary. I have about 10 people I've never interacted with in my inbox asking for free shit. SMH.


Haha thanks man I appreciate the response. I know how you feel. I work damn hard for everything I have and don't expect any hand outs.


----------



## Dankola (Jul 11, 2016)

I saw a bunch of pages back that you guys were talking about og's throwing only 3, 4 or 5 leaflets. I grew out some bagseeds from some "blue dream" and got only plants with 3 and 4 leaf structures with running pointed calyxes, no og structure. Only one plant grew 5 leaflet leaves and it only had like 2 or 3. Growing all organic, just compost teas added every other day to 2 days. Nothing crazy that would cause og plants to be long and running and conical. Also the plant structure was relatively bushy to all these spindly, lanky og pics ive been seeing in veg, really the only traits that this plant has that are og are the 3 and 4 leaflet mutation and a mindbending, floordropping high. Really makes me wonder what genetics are really in there...


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 11, 2016)

Dankola said:


> I saw a bunch of pages back that you guys were talking about og's throwing only 3, 4 or 5 leaflets. I grew out some bagseeds from some "blue dream" and got only plants with 3 and 4 leaf structures with running pointed calyxes, no og structure. Only one plant grew 5 leaflet leaves and it only had like 2 or 3. Growing all organic, just compost teas added every other day to 2 days. Nothing crazy that would cause og plants to be long and running and conical. Also the plant structure was relatively bushy to all these spindly, lanky og pics ive been seeing in veg, really the only traits that this plant has that are og are the 3 and 4 leaflet mutation and a mindbending, floordropping high. Really makes me wonder what genetics are really in there...


Not sure but maybe the 3 or 5 leaflets is the result of backcrossing and inbreeding.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 11, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Not sure but maybe the 3 or 5 leaflets is the result of backcrossing and inbreeding.


I think the even numbers leaves you may have something, but with regular odd bladed leaves it's really just strain dependent. Some have 5 blades max, some have 13, doesn't bother me either way. Fire is fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 11, 2016)

Semi-dud gg4, 2 weeks left to day 60, light off shots.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jul 11, 2016)

@kmog33 "Semi-Dud"? Dude, it's gonna be fire. 

Next run, water more often, lower your nutrients (no matter what your method of feed is), keep it cool.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 11, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @kmog33 "Semi-Dud"? Dude, it's gonna be fire.
> 
> Next run, water more often, lower your nutrients (no matter what your method of feed is), keep it cool.


lol first run with living soil, water only. My regular system is dwc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Jul 11, 2016)

@kmog33 It's how we "evolve", experimenting with various methods and mediums. Best of luck in all of your endeavors.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 13, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @kmog33 It's how we "evolve", experimenting with various methods and mediums. Best of luck in all of your endeavors.


My duddy gg4  may just be lagging a bit it seems, shaping up pretty nice though, day 50.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 14, 2016)

adower said:


> Nice I go to harbor side. These are legit tk cuts there? I've seen midnight farms vending there before.


They claimed to be the legit cut, and just so you know heads up the just came in tonight and dropping in the morning.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 14, 2016)

Grape Ape getting trimmed.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 19, 2016)

Prime Time 

Landrace Iranian Male x (ChemD X Larry OG)


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 19, 2016)

@oswizzle I love the structurethat Iranian puts out


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 19, 2016)

@oswizzle where did you find this cut?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 20, 2016)

Can anyone point me in the direction of bruce banner 3 clones, or kens cut gdp


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 21, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of bruce banner 3 clones, or kens cut gdp


i believe Midnight Farms has BB3 clones and I know DHN has the ken's GDP.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 21, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> i believe Midnight Farms has BB3 clones and I know DHN has the ken's GDP.



I'm not in cali is there any who ships clones


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 21, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> I'm not in cali is there any who ships clones


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2016)

Info on this thing called "Trinity"


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Info on this thing called "Trinity"View attachment 3737936


Not too much info out there on the exact linage of this clone only but it's is very well loved and kept close. Suppose to have a smell of skunk type nugs with a high yield and short flower time 7-8 weeks max. Dont hear many people having this cut so good to see someone with it. TGA made a cross with it if anyone has ever grown the Bloodwreck


----------



## Odin* (Jul 21, 2016)

@Traxx187 Where/how did you score that? I've heard good things, haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 21, 2016)

I just flipped my second run of the "M's" (bag seed, Animal Cookies crosses my sis gave me). M4 is out of this world fire, keeper for sure. M10 is super fire, also a keeper. I have to try 6 and 7 again, similar to 10, but 6 is crazy purple with bright orange hairs, 7 has less purple, but frost, on frost, on ice. It comes down to the smoke this round. 5, 8, and 9 are in there, back they really have to "bring it" to knock 6 and 7 out. 

Also have 1, 2, and 3 in there. They were too large to squeeze into the last run, and I thought 4 was a smaller version of the same. It's clear to see this time that 1-3 are the same, 4 is "one of a kind". Hope they come out as nice as the rest.

On top of that, "Floor 1" made it in (also too big last time). "Floor 2" shined last time, I'm keeping it. Fl1 is very different and appears to be from my short stocky OG hybrid.

Pics as they progress. (Excited)


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not too much info out there on the exact linage of this clone only but it's is very well loved and kept close. Suppose to have a smell of skunk type nugs with a high yield and short flower time 7-8 weeks max. Dont hear many people having this cut so good to see someone with it. TGA made a cross with it if anyone has ever grown the Bloodwreck


Yea was told this is hard to get and the person i got it from lost the cut! Need to mom this out have a few flowers of it frosty too! Ill smoke some later when im at work


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 22, 2016)

here's a new one. just over 3wks in and my diamond og has new growth above buds. grown her several times , has never happened before , any i?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> here's a new one. just over 3wks in and my diamond og has new growth above buds. grown her several times , has never happened before , any i?
> View attachment 3738476 View attachment 3738477


That's a reveg if I've ever seen one. Have you checked your timer and for light leaks etc?

Sorry that happened to you...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> here's a new one. just over 3wks in and my diamond og has new growth above buds. grown her several times , has never happened before , any i?
> View attachment 3738476 View attachment 3738477


Definitely a reveg like senile said for sure. Something has thrown the light cycle off


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Definitely a reveg like senile said for sure. Something has thrown the light cycle off


that's so bizarre , can it be saved?
I have 2 600s in there , but on different timers , so their a bit off by a few minutes , which really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 22, 2016)

well , found probem , one of the timers was on outlet setting , not timer , which means 1 600 was on 24/7 for last 3 or 4 days. I must of bumped it a few days ago. I re-synced now. hopefully nothing will pop nanners out. unbelievable. damnit.


most girls are 2-3wks in. diamond was 5wks and 1 buckeye purple that just started flushing.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 22, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> well , found probem , one of the timers was on outlet setting , not timer , which means 1 600 was on 24/7 for last 3 or 4 days. I must of bumped it a few days ago. I re-synced now. hopefully nothing will pop nanners out. unbelievable. damnit.
> 
> 
> most girls are 2-3wks in. diamond was 5wks and 1 buckeye purple that just started flushing.


Hope it all works well


----------



## kgp (Jul 22, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> well , found probem , one of the timers was on outlet setting , not timer , which means 1 600 was on 24/7 for last 3 or 4 days. I must of bumped it a few days ago. I re-synced now. hopefully nothing will pop nanners out. unbelievable. damnit.
> 
> 
> most girls are 2-3wks in. diamond was 5wks and 1 buckeye purple that just started flushing.


It took longer than 3-4 days for it to reveg like that..


----------



## Odin* (Jul 22, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> ...most girls are *2-3wks* in...


I'm guessing that's it right there.


Sorry bro.


Don't feel so bad though. Here's a story...

Several years ago I spent a great deal of time traveling and left the girls in the hands of someone that I thought would give them ample care. I was using home made cloners (spray), had filled them, but fell ill. I was transplanting my babies when I became too weak to continue. 16 cupped, I went to the hospital, pneumonia (too much partying). IV antibiotics for 6 hours and their strongest regimen to take with me (flight leaving early the next day). The only plants that ever made it to transplant were those 16. Bonehead left the rest on the cloners for the whole month, until I returned. 

I don't keep "moms", luckily I had the whole of my collection covered by those 16, but I had to grow them out to be able to fill my rooms.

The next two batches of clones were both "wiped out" by my dogs, who had turned off the power strip. The first time, I had no clue how it had happened.

The combination of debacles left me without herb for quite some time.

I can laugh about it now (not really, still butt hurt over that).


----------



## Odin* (Jul 22, 2016)

So, I took a trek through the jungle and noticed something really interesting. I thought I had removed all of the Forum GSC's from my garden back in Dec., but I was mistaken. I always cut extras, in case there are any that are lazy, so only the most vigorous make it to bloom. There isn't always stragglers, but still the room gets filled, vigorous plants are left out. I often take cuts from these. Somehow, a Forum made it through this process several times, without making it to bloom. I have two in bloom now. This means that the Forum, which was very slow in veg and never drank that much, has turned around and matches the other cut of GSC that I have in vegetative growth (and "drinking"), enough so that it "snuck" it's way into bloom.

Here is the better yielding GSC. It stacks, unlike the Forum. Day 35.









Here are the "Forums", also day 35.














I'll have to mark each individual plant and it's cuts next time and bloom all of them, as it's possible I cut a few from these (looked for heeled wounds from "cuts", didn't see any). 

It's possible that they will yield a little better now, the buds are about the size they were when finished (before), they have a lot more filling out/plumping up to do. I will be "watching their career with great interest" from here on out.


@kmog33 

You asked for some early bloom pics of my GG4, so I snapped this one for you while I had the chance. Day 35.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 22, 2016)

Odin* said:


> So, I took a trek through the jungle and noticed something really interesting. I thought I had removed all of the Forum GSC's from my garden back in Dec., but I was mistaken. I always cut extras, in case there are any that are lazy, so only the most vigorous make it to bloom. There isn't always stragglers, but still the room gets filled, vigorous plants are left out. I often take cuts from these. Somehow, a Forum made it through this process several times, without making it to bloom. I have two in bloom now. This means that the Forum, which was very slow in veg and never drank that much, has turned around and matches the other cut of GSC that I have in vegetative growth (and "drinking"), enough so that it "snuck" it's way into bloom.
> 
> Here is the better yielding GSC. It stacks, unlike the Forum. Day 35.
> 
> ...


Thanks Odin. I kept one cut and will run it in my regular setup to see if it's my cut or my setup that kept my gg4 from stacking right. Still turned out fire, but I had a few plants this run turn out not quite as good as usual. I'm betting it was my soil mix. First run with living soil so I'm not actually disappointed at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 22, 2016)

kgp said:


> It took longer than 3-4 days for it to reveg like that..


yeah , that's what I was thinking , gonna chop her down. Hopefully the others that are 2-3 wks in will recover to flower without anything producing balls.
gonna chop buckeye purple down now too without its 2wk flush that was suppose to start today.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 22, 2016)

I recently received a supposed TK, Sour Diesel, and 98 blueberry sativa outkast cut. 
The TK already had 7 finger leaves as a very young teen, so it got me wondering if it was legit or not. Growers I've asked say 3-5 is common and occasionally get 7's, so I'm not sure. Does have viney growth though. Guess I will have to wait until they are flowered out to make the call.


----------



## kgp (Jul 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I recently received a supposed TK, Sour Diesel, and 98 blueberry sativa outkast cut.
> The TK already had 7 finger leaves as a very young teen, so it got me wondering if it was legit or not. Growers I've asked say 3-5 is common and occasionally get 7's, so I'm not sure. Does have viney growth though. Guess I will have to wait until they are flowered out to make the call.


If it's throwing 7 blades on a early clone, it's probably a hybrid of some sorts. I see 5 blades on a mature tk but never 7. Post a pic.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 22, 2016)

kgp said:


> If it's throwing 7 blades on a early clone, it's probably a hybrid of some sorts. I see 5 blades on a mature tk but never 7. Post a pic.


Yeah, thats what I thought. I'll try and get a pic up when I get home.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 24, 2016)

off topic ,
I have 2 600s in my flower room. each has a separate timer and is on different circuit to handle the loads. Is there a way to sync those 2 timers. I was hoping there was a timer with 2 inputs , 2 outputs and 1 timer. but i havent found one anywhere yet.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 24, 2016)

outdoor timers usually have 2 outlets/1 plug/1 timer for both outlets


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I recently received a supposed TK, Sour Diesel, and 98 blueberry sativa outkast cut.
> The TK already had 7 finger leaves as a very young teen, so it got me wondering if it was legit or not. Growers I've asked say 3-5 is common and occasionally get 7's, so I'm not sure. Does have viney growth though. Guess I will have to wait until they are flowered out to make the call.


The triangle isn't viney. It's leggy, not viney. My cut came from ghost so I know it's legit but I've seen knockoffs in Michigan esp that weren't even close. She was in need of some water here but she's no slouch by any means. I was told once u have the triangle there's not much need for other og types


----------



## kindnug (Jul 24, 2016)

Bigger pot wouldn't have hurt either.
How do you get it to grow tight nodes?
The TK I've grown for over 10 years has stretchy nodes + 3-4 blade leaves(rarely 5)
Your TK has mostly 5blades, which is rare for me to get just a few leaves with 5 blades from the cut.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Bigger pot wouldn't have hurt either.


I didn't realize the tk was such an agressive feeder. I assumed it was like the ghost. But it's heavier feeding than the 91 Chem even


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 24, 2016)

kindnug said:


> outdoor timers usually have 2 outlets/1 plug/1 timer for both outlets


i need 2 source inputs with 2 outputs with 1 timer controlling both input lines.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Bigger pot wouldn't have hurt either.
> How do you get it to grow tight nodes?
> The TK I've grown for over 10 years has stretchy nodes + 3-4 blade leaves(rarely 5)
> Your TK has mostly 5blades, which is rare for me to get just a few leaves with 5 blades from the cut.


I super crop and top a lot. It uses the speed of veg in your favor then. Also I like to add silica as ph up and it really helps those leggy strains a lot. I also really juice my hot mix up too but she's has been easy as pie to grow for me, til later in flower, the she just eats like a pig. This is an accidental cross of my white fire og to the triangle. I didn't think much of it to begin but it's vastly superior to the tk and wifi. I've neglected her and left her in a dark corner and she ended up just shining Just goes to show bag seed accidents can be just as good of breeders as a breeder or better.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

A better shot of her, end of week 6 flower.


----------



## radrolley (Jul 24, 2016)

IMO a lot of times clone only strains are slightly overrated. The big advantage with clone only strains is you know exactly what you are getting. Just make sure to quarantine them. Most indoor pest problems come from taking in dirty clones(spider mites and/or thrips) and bad soil medium(fungus gnats, thrips, and/or root aphids). The thing is with clone only strains, if you know the genetics, you can get something very similar or even better by just growing out more seeds. It may take a lot of seeds but it is doable. Friend of mine got some clone only Gorilla Glue #4 from a dispensary and found a seed in it. Turned out virtually identical. I have a ton of Lemon Ripper seeds(SLH x JTR) and have grown several out. This particular one I hung onto because it looked a lot different from the others, had a different smell and a higher yield. It's my 'clone only' strain.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi ,
quick question.
my flower room runs lights on at night (8pm - 8am).
Can i switch it to be on from 8am - 8pm without screwing up the flowering plants?

either the plants will have to get 24hrs of light or 24hrs of dark to complete the change


----------



## Odin* (Aug 11, 2016)

@gitarre10000 It really depends on the stability/durability of your strain(s). I've done it plenty of times in the past, no issue. However, just last year I changed their cycle (only from "on" am-pm, to pm-am). Confident in what I was doing, I neglected to consider my finicky "Mystery (who had not yet been subjected to such a change). All of the "Mystery's" in the room went bananas, seeded everything. This was mid-bloom (4.5 weeks in).

To confirm my suspicion that it was indeed the change in cycle mid-bloom (that initiated seeding), I looked into it. Found information that a well known/respected breeder would interrupt the light cycle mid-bloom (exactly as I had, by 48 hours) to identify and eliminate any that were herm-prone from breeding stock.

For reference, I imposed 48 hours of dark to "reset" their cycle.



If you are absolutely confident that your strain(s) has/have tough skin, then their shouldn't be an issue. That being said, you've asked the question, so this is definitely uncharted water for them (as far as you are concerned). Proceed with caution.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

91 TK same diff Father


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

Chem D Mass cut


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

Dark dnever more 12 hours light light what Nugggs them out keep dark form min 12 hours plus when want on time 


gitarre10000 said:


> Hi ,
> quick question.
> my flower room runs lights on at night (8pm - 8am).
> Can i switch it to be on from 8am - 8pm without screwing up the flowering plants?
> ...


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 11, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Chem D Mass cut



What the profile like and where can I get it


----------



## Odin* (Aug 11, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Chem D Mass cut


Very nice, very nice indeed. 

Beautiful herb. What's the nose (scent) and smoke like on that? Curiosity has me gripped.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone think a cut of skywalkers G-cut is worth $1k? Just curious because I was just offered this. Wondering if anyone thought it was worth it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 12, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone think a cut of skywalkers G-cut is worth $1k? Just curious because I was just offered this. Wondering if anyone thought it was worth it.


Probably not. However the best cannabis I've ever smoked was a skywalker og. Have you tried and seen the flower of this cut? Is it super dank? Is so ill go halves with you


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2016)

Haven't tried it personally, but the guy got the cut from NPkali who I believe mightve got it from norcal_icmag.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2016)

That's a pic of its flowers. Edit: : never mind that is a pic of sour patch kids that's also available. Sour diesel X romulan


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 12, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi ,
> quick question.
> my flower room runs lights on at night (8pm - 8am).
> Can i switch it to be on from 8am - 8pm without screwing up the flowering plants?
> ...


I don't think you will have a problem, just make sure the dark cycle is 24 hrs. Think of an extremely gloomy rainy day in the woods where it would grow naturally...something that happens in nature regularly.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone think a cut of skywalkers G-cut is worth $1k? Just curious because I was just offered this. Wondering if anyone thought it was worth it.


After looking this cut up naw I don't think it worth that price. Seems like it is attainable for much cheaper than that so I wouldn't pay that


----------



## radrolley (Aug 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> After looking this cut up naw I don't think it worth that price. Seems like it is attainable for much cheaper than that so I wouldn't pay that


I would LOL at anyone charging $1k for a cut of any strain. Especially for how easy it is to clone most strains. That is extremely greedy. I wouldn't even associate with someone that greedy. I never even hear of people even paying for clones anymore in the medical community. Maybe a few dollars at most for the pot, soil, and plant-sitting.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone think a cut of skywalkers G-cut is worth $1k? Just curious because I was just offered this. Wondering if anyone thought it was worth it.



I gave my buddy $5 a piece for cuts of GG4, GSC, Skywalker OG, Cherry Pie, Lemon Cookies, an OG hybrid, and another strain that I can't recall. Tossed the CP, LC, and the one I can't recall. Wasn't going to keep the Skywalker either, but threw the best one in for shits n' giggles (still a pathetic runt, no clones taken). It was super bomb, legit, as good as the OG's and HPK that I hold so dear.


Kicked myself in the ass over that one. My buddy is super stingy now, lost the Skywalker because of that stinginess.

Anyhow, legit Skywalker OG isn't worth more than $5 a cut. Shit, no clone is worth more than $10 a pop.

That being said, I'd pay for some Dosidos, or that damn Skywalker OG I had (the second time that bitch was in my grasp... Gah!).


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2016)

radrolley said:


> I would LOL at anyone charging $1k for a cut of any strain. Especially for how easy it is to clone most strains. That is extremely greedy. I wouldn't even associate with someone that greedy. I never even hear of people even paying for clones anymore in the medical community. Maybe a few dollars at most for the pot, soil, and plant-sitting.


Bro I just heard someone paying 35k for Lemon Tree cut. Cuts still go for crazy amounts I would never pay that tho I know I can find something just as good in beans I buy and from chucks of members here


----------



## kgp (Aug 13, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I gave my buddy $5 a piece for cuts of GG4, GSC, Skywalker OG, Cherry Pie, Lemon Cookies, an OG hybrid, and another strain that I can't recall. Tossed the CP, LC, and the one I can't recall. Wasn't going to keep the Skywalker either, but threw the best one in for shits n' giggles (still a pathetic runt, no clones taken). It was super bomb, legit, as good as the OG's and HPK that I hold so dear.
> 
> 
> Kicked myself in the ass over that one. My buddy is super stingy now, lost the Skywalker because of that stinginess.
> ...


I totally disagree. A cut of your favorite plant is worth as much as your willing to pay for. I would rather grow my favorite if it costs me 1k for the cut than something I don't like for 5 bucks a cut. Not saying you can't get a good cut for 5 bucks, but at 3k a pound it will pay for itself. Especially if it's much better than the average pack of 60-100 pack of seeds. 

I don't smoke anything other than my variety. My friends come over with their "good" and I respectfully decline. Or take a puff and remember why I like my smoke so much better. If all I had to grow was seeds or 5 dollar Craigslist cuts I would quit growing and quit smoking. I don't regret spending money on what I enjoy. Money well spent.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 13, 2016)

kgp said:


> I totally disagree. A cut of your favorite plant is worth as much as your willing to pay for. I would rather grow my favorite if it costs me 1k for the cut than something I don't like for 5 bucks a cut. Not saying you can't get a good cut for 5 bucks, but at 3k a pound it will pay for itself. Especially if it's much better than the average pack of 60-100 pack of seeds.
> 
> I don't smoke anything other than my variety. My friends come over with their "good" and I respectfully decline. Or take a puff and remember why I like my smoke so much better. If all I had to grow was seeds or 5 dollar Craigslist cuts I would quit growing and quit smoking. I don't regret spending money on what I enjoy. Money well spent.


I've never paid more than $25 for a cut, but I would pay substantially for my mid-2000s sour d back, pretty sure it was aj's, I just have a knack for either being in the right place at the right time (original blue dream, green crack, sour d, bubba) or knew someone else who was (gg4, gsc, tahoe) but I've also had to go through a really large amount of fakes, bugs, and diseases to get them. I have found cuts in seed that are equal in quality to the elites I have grown, but the ratio is 100:1 or higher as far as seeds popped (from reputable and skilled breeders) to keepers found. For a long period of time I had the time and space to run multiple packs as well as keep clones; and while there are a lot of breeders who can offer a "keeper" in every pack, finding something on par with an elite clone can take hundreds of beans. Or one, you know, statistics and all.

gg4 at flip, before haircut.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 13, 2016)

@kgp I hear what you're saying (I did say "That being said, I'd pay for some Dosidos, or that damn Skywalker OG I had..."). However, the monetary thing really only holds true to "cash croppers". Even though I say I'd spend on a cut, I wouldn't, I know that eventually it will fall into my hands for a couple bucks.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 13, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Very nice, very nice indeed.
> 
> Beautiful herb. What's the nose (scent) and smoke like on that? Curiosity has me gripped.


Rank. RO rotten meat but then smokes Like 91 which is sour sour chem course but saying is true no chem91 no sour it's the sour in the breed and prob all unless a Citral comes close but way diff sour D highest th Chems and extremely head my blesssed smoke...getting friend up there is hardest part to get a real cut know some peeps ..its held tight or if not Top Dawg main chem used is Chem D


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 13, 2016)

No u can have mine for free!! Lol sky for 1k wow


akhiymjames said:


> After looking this cut up naw I don't think it worth that price. Seems like it is attainable for much cheaper than that so I wouldn't pay that


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 13, 2016)

It's not a 1k cut 


HeirLoom GarGz said:


> No u can have mine for free!! Lol sky for 1k wow


but you're better off getting a cheap plane ticket to California and getting a real cut and sending it back then sending home and get to go to the beach


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 13, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> It's not a 1k cut
> 
> but you're better off getting a cheap plane ticket to California and getting a real cut and sending it back then sending home and get to go to the beach


Where would you say a good place in california to go is? For verified cuts?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 14, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Where would you say a good place in california to go is? For verified cuts?


Someone that has flower or a room to see ...trustworthy friends always but it's waste time not knowing anybody there .im there fall thru spring but not now can see get some out here ..you have buy s1 or I'd nevr use a clone company I've tried younger not once! Not once!! Got what said it was I going to..clone company's will say you can't do this right you don't know how to grow ..breeders to..that means that was set up from the beginning is an excuse!!! And pisses me off is rather just say ur beat for your money then spend few months growing out what think is something when it's bagseed garbage ...only one goood one be Harborside in NorCal but don't ship or anything Band I've even got ehhhh not best from them to so see get some out no problem just take little as middle of lots things No cut of an "OG" is worth that much not one maybe Triangle pre white but that's just chem pretty much little different


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I just heard someone paying 35k for Lemon Tree cut. Cuts still go for crazy amounts I would never pay that tho I know I can find something just as good in beans I buy and from chucks of members here


That g13hp88 went 10k. The Skelly Hp up 40k but herd off market for. Good Those all know what are Cali cuts are worked shit! Not payin for worked unless it's theeee oG hand or so away from its start. People offer 1k for one one cut one stick 91 can't do it not allowed which why the fire is around and new breeds for all who think people hoard"" not most there doing us favor it's called Preservations


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 14, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> i believe Midnight Farms has BB3 clones and I know DHN has the ken's GDP.


Whe


gitarre10000 said:


> well , found probem , one of the timers was on outlet setting , not timer , which means 1 600 was on 24/7 for last 3 or 4 days. I must of bumped it a few days ago. I re-synced now. hopefully nothing will pop nanners out. unbelievable. damnit.
> 
> 
> most girls are 2-3wks in. diamond was 5wks and 1 buckeye purple that just started flushing.


Thats why i said fuck it and spent the coin on a el1


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3755930 That's a pic of its flowers. Edit: : never mind that is a pic of sour patch kids that's also available. Sour diesel X romulan


BEAUTIFUL.

Any cut info on this one please?!?!??


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2016)

kgp said:


> I totally disagree. A cut of your favorite plant is worth as much as your willing to pay for. I would rather grow my favorite if it costs me 1k for the cut than something I don't like for 5 bucks a cut. Not saying you can't get a good cut for 5 bucks, but at 3k a pound it will pay for itself. Especially if it's much better than the average pack of 60-100 pack of seeds.
> 
> I don't smoke anything other than my variety. My friends come over with their "good" and I respectfully decline. Or take a puff and remember why I like my smoke so much better. If all I had to grow was seeds or 5 dollar Craigslist cuts I would quit growing and quit smoking. I don't regret spending money on what I enjoy. Money well spent.


I hear ya. I live in hawaii, so access to clones is pretty tough. I've easily spent over $1k on seeds just chasing flavors that already exist in clone form. I will always love popping seeds, but it is nice when you have something known and reliable. 
I don't think I can bring myself to spend $1k on the cut. I'd probably spend $500 on something really rare and tasty though. I mostly want to grow strains that taste really good more than anything.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I mostly want to grow strains that taste really good more than anything


Try TGA all It's good for is taste and bag appeal .


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've grown a couple clones of other people's selections of TGA. 
Space Dawg was nice, frosty and smelled like rotting papaya's. 

The qush was really disappointing to me. Nothing remotely close to the pre98 bubba (or any kush for that matter) in smell or flavor, It was straight pine. It had me questioning if the guy I got it from had ever smoked real bubba because this was worlds apart. 

I've got thousands invested in beans in my vault...a lot of heat but I'm limited to 7 plants per card in Hawaii and hunting through all of them would take me lifetime. Which is why I've been debating dropping some coin on something good and tasty. Want something reliable I can run a couple plants every cycle and use my remaining slots to pheno hunt.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 17, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I've grown a couple clones of other people's selections of TGA.
> Space Dawg was nice, frosty and smelled like rotting papaya's.
> 
> The qush was really disappointing to me. Nothing remotely close to the pre98 bubba (or any kush for that matter) in smell or flavor, It was straight pine. It had me questioning if the guy I got it from had ever smoked real bubba because this was worlds apart.
> ...


TGA is a kinda branch off Bros Grimm ...sub can make nice looking pot but terps lack overall pairings for me " little bore but whatever u like all matters rite


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 18, 2016)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Clone-only Famous Proven Pheno Cuts... please update thread with new additions that are proven and "famous" from being distributed widely in grower community.
> 
> ===============
> !CLONE-ONLY!
> ...


Pre 98 doesn't exist never did


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 19, 2016)

_MrBelvedere_ said:


> Clone-only Famous Proven Pheno Cuts... please update thread with new additions that are proven and "famous" from being distributed widely in grower community.
> 
> ===============
> !CLONE-ONLY!
> ...


Giesel is rite but super dog was 91 X. Skunk


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 19, 2016)

Mr. Tusk purple drank can't wait to grow her out


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

Heading to Cali in the next month and I have a friend of a friend of a friend that has a medical card. Is there a limit of clones that I can purchase at one time? I just want to probably pick up no more than 15. Thanks. I'm just trying to prepare myself for when I get there.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Heading to Cali in the next month and I have a friend of a friend of a friend that has a medical card. Is there a limit of clones that I can purchase at one time? I just want to probably pick up no more than 15. Thanks. I'm just trying to prepare myself for when I get there.


No limits usually. Some will limit desirable/rare clones. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No limits usually. Some will limit desirable/rare clones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## kgp (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone going to the Michigan cup next weekend?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 22, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks man


Review who buying clones easy ripoff


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 8, 2016)

gunnar&carey said:


> Im starting grape stomper its a clone only strain from denver gage green genetics made it Purple Elephant x Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel i think if i remember right


from what I know about grape stomper is a collaboration between hazeman an ggg hazeman used his elephant stomper an crossed it with gage greens purple snowman an u get the grape stomper still have my hazemans ele stomp an gages grape stomper seeds an they are pure dank.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 8, 2016)

kgp said:


> Anyone going to the Michigan cup next weekend?


Did you go?


----------



## kgp (Sep 8, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Did you go?


Lol no. Plans took a shit and I had too much going on. Pretty bummed out. I had a couple amigos that went. I was going to score a cut of raskals Fire OG. It will come around again I hope.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> from what I know about grape stomper is a collaboration between hazeman an ggg hazeman used his elephant stomper an crossed it with gage greens purple snowman an u get the grape stomper still have my hazemans ele stomp an gages grape stomper seeds an they are pure dank.


Naw he is correct Jojo made the cross which is Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel. Hazeman Elephant Stomper is Purple Elephant x (Grapestomper x Aloha White Widow)


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw he is correct Jojo made the cross which is Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel. Hazeman Elephant Stomper is Purple Elephant x (Grapestomper x Aloha White Widow)


You sir are totally correct!


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 9, 2016)

true og cuts 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> true og cuts
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nice snags bro. Never really seen this one grown before. Look forward to seeing what you do with her. Wonder how much it compares to Sfv OG


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice snags bro. Never really seen this one grown before. Look forward to seeing what you do with her. Wonder how much it compares to Sfv OG


Calyx are a little more bulbous at the end of flower never gets colas like sfv either most jugs stay pretty small like quarter to half dollar size. But half dollar size nug will end up weighing over an eighth, maybe like 5-6. Way more kerosene in the smell/taste than sfv or Larry. Sort of like Tahoe on steroids. Viney all the way through flower.




this one took a little bit of a beating as well, but still trucking through. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Heading to Cali in the next month and I have a friend of a friend of a friend that has a medical card. Is there a limit of clones that I can purchase at one time? I just want to probably pick up no more than 15. Thanks. I'm just trying to prepare myself for when I get there.


depending on were your at harborside you can order clones nite b4 an they'll be ready for pick up in morning an they have dark heart nursery an there genetics are true lines an all are very fire


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2016)

> "Traxx187, post: 12793557, member: 446320"]Info on this thing called "Trinity"View attachment 3737936


Any updates on this one? My favorite plant ever!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Any updates on this one? My favorite plant ever!


Its around small circles skanky skanky one wish i had it Good luck


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Itsround small circles skanky skanky one wish i had it Good luck


First plant I ever was given. I was shown how to grow hydro in pvc rain gutters with 4" rw blocks crammed in the channels, and gh 3 part. This was '95-96'. 
Anyway i kept it n mono cropped it for 6 years.
Miss it been tryin for years to get it back for years. The chemo i got with trinity was very nice too, clone only im sure.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> First plant I ever was given. I was shown how to grow hydro in pvc rain gutters with 4" rw blocks crammed in the channels, and gh 3 part. This was '95-96'.
> Anyway i kept it n mono cropped it for 6 years.
> Miss it been tryin for years to get it back for years. The chemo i got with trinity was very nice too, clone only im sure.


I know person with it but will not part but top dawgs china cat has it and people are freaking getting trinity phenos all over skunky


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2016)

I've heard of it being used in two crosses but one never came to light and the other was subcool's bloodwreck and I see zero trinity in that cross. 
I actually talked to sub about it a few years ago on a thread here n he said he wasent forsure if that pollen was from the trin so idk.
If ever I see a cross avail ill jump on all I can get.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2016)

Top dawg china cat! Thank you for knowing that. now i know my next seed purchase


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I've heard of it being used in two crosses but one never came to light and the other was subcool's bloodwreck and I see zero trinity in that cross.
> I actually talked to sub about it a few years ago on a thread here n he said he wasent forsure if that pollen was from the trin so idk.
> If ever I see a cross avail ill jump on all I can get.


Ohhh ya ive had bloodwreck its smells like dmt no joke no this JJ another level then Sub and breeders ordering off me tells me alot and sold my last one forgetting about it almost every oerson has reported real skunk smells i can get cuts of china cat but not it straight up but a nice pheno cut close is better nothing


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2016)

> "HeirLoom GarGz, post: 12945413, member: 938303"]Ohhh ya ive had bloodwreck its smells like dmt no joke no this JJ another level then Sub and breeders ordering off me tells me alot and sold my last one forgetting about it almost every oerson has reported real skunk smells i can get cuts of china cat but not it straight up but a nice pheno cut close is better nothing


Traxx is n for a treat. I swear I've grown over 200? Other strains since then and nothings came even close in terms of road kill skunk funk. One plant will smell up an entire house.


Best place to get topdawg gear n usa?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 10, 2016)

Heirlooms a rep


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 10, 2016)

For 


doniawon said:


> Traxx is n for a treat. I swear I've grown over 200? Other strains since then and nothings came even close in terms of road kill skunk funk. One plant will smell up an entire house.
> 
> 
> Best place to get topdawg gear n usa?


"road kill skunk" not really top dawg is a chem diesel group and yes i am a rep but would point you in direction close to winter and before been part of the skunk revival from the dudes let us all have it back in the day and to start few months Brosthers Grimm and then Lucky Dog Seeds both i will glDly rep if i can but in seed form hard find skuk til those guys do it and it epic sour n skunk 91 rks and lot more ...epic but try get a giesel cut or find a china cat i already asked no more from TDs but cuts and pheno are and will grow


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2016)

Can't find them anywhere but ill continue to search. Thank u for ur help


HeirLoom GarGz said:


> For
> 
> "road kill skunk" not really top dawg is a chem diesel group and yes i am a rep but would point you in direction close to winter and before been part of the skunk revival from the dudes let us all have it back in the day and to start few months Brosthers Grimm and then Lucky Dog Seeds both i will glDly rep if i can but in seed form hard find skuk til those guys do it and it epic sour n skunk 91 rks and lot more ...epic but try get a giesel cut or find a china cat i already asked no more from TDs but cuts and pheno are and will grow


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

I got a dope phenotype of banana sherbet I grew from seed, haven't given any clones out yet not sure if I am going to might want to horde this one


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

Shit I'm still looking for someone who has or knows or grown Mr.Tusks Purple drank. All I know is it is the Ken's og grape pheno. Anyone yet? Lol partner growing it now and it's sick I'll have one for next run as well to breed with lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I'm still looking for someone who has or knows or grown Mr.Tusks Purple drank. All I know is it is the Ken's og grape pheno. Anyone yet? Lol partner growing it now and it's sick I'll have one for next run as well to breed with lol


Never heard of it but it sounds killer


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Never heard of it but it sounds killer


It was made for Kevin Smith's movie Tusk. Here's the leafly. Supposedly rare but I can't imagine that rare that no one has it. Originally out of cali I believe but this cut came from a guy who moved to Colorado from Canada

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/mr-tusk


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

The other strain used in the movie is white walrus never heard of it either


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2016)

> ="Afgan King, post: 12947666, member: 887183"]The other strain used in the movie is white walrus never heard of it either


Used, as In they to to b high as fuck to makes that terrible movie.

I love Kevin Smith but that mivie is so bad.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Used, as In they to to b high as fuck to makes that terrible movie.
> 
> I love Kevin Smith but that mivie is so bad.


Fuckin horrible but the weed for it is


----------



## Odin* (Sep 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Fuckin horrible but the weed for it is



That's just it, Smith was so fuckin' high that he swore he was "killin' it". Shit must be good.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I'm still looking for someone who has or knows or grown Mr.Tusks Purple drank. All I know is it is the Ken's og grape pheno. Anyone yet? Lol partner growing it now and it's sick I'll have one for next run as well to breed with lol


I do in denver


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 11, 2016)

Cant hold off CelebrityHP X GFhaze x FourWay..power hits


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 11, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> I do in denver


I got it in ft Collins and know people who have it in Denver. We gotta know each other or something because this strain is that rare. Any chance come from a Canadian or Cuban? Lol


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I got it in ft Collins and know people who have it in Denver. We gotta know each other or something because this strain is that rare. Any chance come from a Canadian or Cuban? Lol


Ment friend has it in denver and ft collins you guys have our Black Doms pretty sure herd was from west mass late 90s taken to ft collins


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 11, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ment friend has it in denver and ft collins you guys have our Black Doms pretty sure herd was from west mass late 90s taken to ft collins


From a bike


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 11, 2016)

Beast Aff Grease: one plant sticky sticky


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 11, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ment friend has it in denver and ft collins you guys have our Black Doms pretty sure herd was from west mass late 90s taken to ft collins


I'm saying I'm in fort Collins. My buddy down in Denver got it from a Canadian along with a lot of old strains. I've been asking if anyone has finished pics and most people never even heard of it


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 11, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3755930 That's a pic of its flowers. Edit: : never mind that is a pic of sour patch kids that's also available. Sour diesel X romulan



Where can I find this strain


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm saying I'm in fort Collins. My buddy down in Denver got it from a Canadian along with a lot of old strains. I've been asking if anyone has finished pics and most people never even heard of it


Dark purple plumpers leafy


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Dark purple plumpers leafy


Are you part of Heirloom Genetics?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Are you part of Heirloom Genetics?


Rumor has it yes


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Rumor has it yes


What are some of your gems over the years?
Sorry if I'm derailing the thread.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 13, 2016)

Well hmm Pioneer Valley Doms 90s Domina cut x "mss" good one


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Rumor has it yes


Just wondered., them some cool dudes .


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Well hmm Pioneer Valley Doms 90s Domina cut x "mss" good one


MSS? Mass super skunk?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Rumor has it yes


klopp?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> klopp?





skunkwreck said:


> Just wondered., them some cool dudes .


Thanks man


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> MSS? Mass super skunk?


Yes


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

Guess bodhis working the mss. Someone just posted mss x snow lotus!. Ill b lookin for this one.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Guess bodhis working the mss. Someone just posted mss x snow lotus!. Ill b lookin for this one.


Prob sweet big huge buds snow lotus "i noticed " very dominant in xs and even eith his name see "mss" i have to see to becasue so much bs from late blooming "pot growers" in mass there 15 years late for now at least , but all day i got it ..nahh its sensi super skunk even but that cut wasnt and a way to tell instanly looking at bud ea cola has a little pregnant side coming off it and its mot sweet only maybe cause its sour to which is tiny sweet but not sugar sweet a faint purrid bad sweet but good haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I've grown a couple clones of other people's selections of TGA.
> Space Dawg was nice, frosty and smelled like rotting papaya's.
> 
> The qush was really disappointing to me. Nothing remotely close to the pre98 bubba (or any kush for that matter) in smell or flavor, It was straight pine. It had me questioning if the guy I got it from had ever smoked real bubba because this was worlds apart.
> ...


Dr Who


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Prob sweet big huge buds snow lotus "i noticed " very dominant in xs and even eith his name see "mss" i have to see to becasue so much bs from late blooming "pot growers" in mass there 15 years late for now at least , but all day i got it ..nahh its sensi super skunk even but that cut wasnt and a way to tell instanly looking at bud ea cola has a little pregnant side coming off it and its mot sweet only maybe cause its sour to which is tiny sweet but not sugar sweet a faint purrid bad sweet but good haha


Generally true but bodhi doest fuck around his cuts r true n highly praised n the community. He wouldn't deal fuckery. I'm grabbin a pack cause I see u know ur shit. Thanks for the info once again.great thread


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Generally true but bodhi doest fuck around his cuts r true n highly praised n the community. He wouldn't deal fuckery. I'm grabbin a pack cause I see u know ur shit. Thanks for the info once again.great thread


For sure its also not known to holders of "mss" where he got besides point ur rite bodhi puts out consistantly good smoke, beautiful buds .."i"'have noticed which ones always are the dom and pack will rock im sure!! He is so nice he could take someones "word for it" and its just a thing with that cut its wretch so skunky there be cut phenos ive never herd of the mss heavy keep not me least im in and out of  Bodhi loop but respects to him and his attitude its great! To many people want the other green to much to fast Slow bucks:


----------



## COGrown (Sep 14, 2016)

Gorilla Glue #4 starting to fill out. This is my first run with her, but I am liking what I am seeing and smelling. Nice structure, complex and dark terps, and very frosty.


----------



## resinhead (Sep 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Guess bodhis working the mss. Someone just posted mss x snow lotus!. Ill b lookin for this one.


I haven't seen many grow logs on this one. Please post a link! I was planning on f2ing these girls to find the dankest gem of all, but I'm steering away from skunk right now at my current location, because My neighbors are too close.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 14, 2016)

resinhead said:


> I haven't seen many grow logs on this one. Please post a link! I was planning on f2ing these girls to find the dankest gem of all, but I'm steering away from skunk right now at my current location, because My neighbors are too close.View attachment 3780457


That's the one @doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Sep 14, 2016)

Jp.the.pope post: 12956703 said:


> That's the one @doniawon


, can u Imagine mss on that appy frame! Its been years since I heard mss, think big book of buds. 

Can't wait to try another legend! Ty jp, n bohdi! Stoked.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> , can u Imagine mss on that appy frame! Its been years since I heard mss, think big book of buds.
> 
> Can't wait to try another legend! Ty jp, n bohdi! Stoked.View attachment 3780535


The one I have is the mss x snow lotus, that appy sounds unreal


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 14, 2016)

resinhead said:


> I haven't seen many grow logs on this one. Please post a link! I was planning on f2ing these girls to find the dankest gem of all, but I'm steering away from skunk right now at my current location, because My neighbors are too close.View attachment 3780457


I grew post oic soon


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2016)

I've got dark heart nursery headband & stardawg I've grown 707 headband & the dark heart cut looks spot-on to the original cut I once had & this is my second attempt at matching that cut won't know until I grow it out the stardawg so far isn't disappointing either


----------



## doniawon (Sep 14, 2016)

N


horribleherk said:


> I've got dark heart nursery headband & stardawg I've grown 707 headband & the dark heart cut looks spot-on to the original cut I once had & this is my second attempt at matching that cut won't know until I grow it out the stardawg so far isn't disappointing either


Nice pick up herk!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry not letting me load those pics of moontang believe mss x app Dm email prob work


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 15, 2016)

i need to make a friend that can mail me stuff from dark heart lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2016)

chernobyl...slymer cut


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> chernobyl...slymer cut
> View attachment 3781378 View attachment 3781379


Had that one, could not get it to yield but damn!

Is mike Tyson still around anywhere?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 15, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> i need to make a friend that can mail me stuff from dark heart lol


I've quit ordering seeds as I'm right on top of a couple of clubs carrying their stuff as well as midnight farms it's just too easy to do it this way the little stardawg reeks


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've quit ordering seeds as I'm right on top of a couple of clubs carrying their stuff as well as midnight farms it's just too easy to do it this way the little stardawg reeksView attachment 3781409


Id say get em while can before legal looms and they get oulled preserved or all back underground all over again if we have to buy from the gov per say eiithr way the gene pool bigger is more cbd breeding and accual breeding as many genetics as can more the better


----------



## resinhead (Sep 16, 2016)

Do we have a DHN outlet in the mitten?


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 16, 2016)

I scored some gg#4, sunset sherbert, ken's gdp, purple alien og and lemon og x monster cookies clones.......but I never heard of lemon og x monster cookies. I guess it's a Oregon strain. I didn't ask he said it was good so I said, "what the heck."


----------



## rekoj0916 (Sep 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I scored some gg#4, sunset sherbert, ken's gdp, purple alien og and lemon og x monster cookies clones.......but I never heard of lemon og x monster cookies. I guess it's a Oregon strain. I didn't ask he said it was good so I said, "what the heck."


Monster cookies is by greenpoint seeds. Idk much about the quality though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I scored some gg#4, sunset sherbert, ken's gdp, purple alien og and lemon og x monster cookies clones.......but I never heard of lemon og x monster cookies. I guess it's a Oregon strain. I didn't ask he said it was good so I said, "what the heck."


Great snag bro. The Lemon OG x MC is Greenpoint must be a fire pheno for them to sell that. Can't wait to see what you do with them


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 17, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> Monster cookies is by greenpoint seeds. Idk much about the quality though.


Oh thanks. I never ran anything before associated with green point. 


akhiymjames said:


> Great snag bro. The Lemon OG x MC is Greenpoint must be a fire pheno for them to sell that. Can't wait to see what you do with them


They are all relatively small clones. I'll put up some pics when they finally arrived at their home destination. I hope it's a fire pheno.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Great snag bro. The Lemon OG x MC is Greenpoint must be a fire pheno for them to sell that. Can't wait to see what you do with them


Did you see the lemon OG pic on insta....wicked looking! !


----------



## kgp (Sep 17, 2016)

Triangle kush 1 week veg after showing roots. Shooting up like bean poles.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Airborne 88 have x Kandahar also


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Airborne 88 have x Kandahar also


wow


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Airborne 88 have x Kandahar also


Excuse me sir but what is that in the pic and where can I get some


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Excuse me sir but what is that in the pic and where can I get some


Its Airborne HashPlant was going for 10 large cut but got from good friend besides that its used in genetics rarely found alone


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Chem D Sour funk


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Disco Lemonade


----------



## rekoj0916 (Sep 18, 2016)

kgp said:


> Triangle kush 1 week veg after showing roots. Shooting up like bean poles.
> 
> View attachment 3783020 View attachment 3783021


I'm jealous, I've been wanting to get my hands on a TK cut! I'm all about OGs! 

Not sure if youre familiar with Louie XIII OG but I was rocking that for a bit until the cut was lost, been settling with a wifi cut I found locally...


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 18, 2016)

Dabney Bluberry in the house, just got her rooted in 8 days.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 19, 2016)

Finally! I tried to rely on 4 people to get me some west coast cuts. All didn't come through. After traveling 4,000 miles in 48 hours I've succeeded. What's that saying, "if you want something done you got to do it yourself." Gorilla glue #4, sunset sherbert, purple alien og, lemon ogxmonster cookies." Can't wait another month or so I'll be taking some cutting from these moms. Can't wait especially for the sunset sherbert.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3784419 Finally! I tried to rely on 4 people to get me some west coast cuts. All didn't come through. After traveling 4,000 miles in 48 hours I've succeeded. What's that saying, "if you want something done you got to do it yourself." Gorilla glue #4, sunset sherbert, purple alien og, lemon ogxmonster cookies." Can't wait another month or so I'll be taking some cutting from these moms. Can't wait especially for the sunset sherbert.


That sunset sherbet I would do it to have it


----------



## kgp (Sep 19, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> I'm jealous, I've been wanting to get my hands on a TK cut! I'm all about OGs!
> 
> Not sure if youre familiar with Louie XIII OG but I was rocking that for a bit until the cut was lost, been settling with a wifi cut I found locally...


Yes sir, King Louie. Some say it's a renamed Tahoe but it is one of the legendary elites. Nice looking nugs you got there!


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 20, 2016)

kgp said:


> Yes sir, King Louie. Some say it's a renamed Tahoe but it is one of the legendary elites. Nice looking nugs you got there!


Who would've thought swerve would rename a cut he sourced in the interest if making money [emoji23] 

Supposedly bodhi's Nepali og is also an old tahoe cut. 
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 20, 2016)

Well here's that Mr.Tusk aka Purple drank aka Ken's og grape pheno and smells straight dirty grape sprite I can't believe how on point this name is for the smell wow just wow,    can you tell which it is in the room? lol


----------



## rekoj0916 (Sep 21, 2016)

kgp said:


> Yes sir, King Louie. Some say it's a renamed Tahoe but it is one of the legendary elites. Nice looking nugs you got there!


Thanks, I'm going to try scoring a Tahoe cut, seems to be easier to get my hands on. If it was similar I'd be stoked. The Louie was sooo loud, stuff absolutely reeked!


kmog33 said:


> Who would've thought swerve would rename a cut he sourced in the interest if making money [emoji23]
> 
> Supposedly bodhi's Nepali og is also an old tahoe cut.
> Sent from my Nexus 5X sing Tapatalk


Right?? I was considering biting the bullet an ordering some beans from him. I want that Louie back as well as a chemxog in my arsenal! 
Idk about that Nepali. Saw flowers of his goji OG before, wasn't anything reminiscent of an OG in the terp profile. Left me disappointed for sure.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 22, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to try scoring a Tahoe cut, seems to be easier to get my hands on. If it was similar I'd be stoked. The Louie was sooo loud, stuff absolutely reeked!
> 
> Right?? I was considering biting the bullet an ordering some beans from him. I want that Louie back as well as a chemxog in my arsenal!
> Idk about that Nepali. Saw flowers of his goji OG before, wasn't anything reminiscent of an OG in the terp profile. Left me disappointed for sure.


The nepali og cut he uses looks almost identical to my tahoe cut. Of coarse when you mix it with appy or snow lotus dad they drastically change size/structure of anything they touch so gogi wouldn't be the same. But I've seen a bunch of phenotypes with that og structure/smell come out of all of bodhi's Nepali og crosses. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hot cheetos (Sep 30, 2016)

GG4 turning purple?

The other pic is one of the other gg4s in the same room


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

Idk bout gg4 there buddy lol she'll get pink streaks but never seen purple and I grow in cold temps 


hot cheetos said:


> GG4 turning purple?
> 
> The other pic is one of the other gg4s in the same room


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 30, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> GG4 turning purple?
> 
> The other pic is one of the other gg4s in the same room


Got any pics of stalks from the plant your pics don't look like her trying to see a lil further away to look at structure could be a s1 but never heard of one purping


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 30, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> GG4 turning purple?
> 
> The other pic is one of the other gg4s in the same room


I have seen some GG4 get light tints of purple on it. It's some pics in the GG4 thread over IC but it's more of the fade and light spectrum but that's a tough pic to see really. From that top view looks nothing like GG4 too leafy. The s1 pic looks like GG4 with nug structure less leafy and pink petioles. That very well may be GG4 but it looks to leafy from top view


----------



## hot cheetos (Sep 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Idk bout gg4 there buddy lol she'll get pink streaks but never seen purple and I grow in cold temps


Lol I'm very sure it's GG4 I got them from a very reliable nursery and I had the leaf curl in veg.

That pic was through HPS glasses to better show the colors, that might be why.

Here's some different pics of them same girls from a couple weeks back

(Ignore the 82% humidity, this was immediately after an Immunox treatment)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone know if a Death Star cut is still floating around? (Sour D X Sensi Star)


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 30, 2016)

This is GG4, week 6, grown by a fellow member.


----------



## hot cheetos (Sep 30, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> This is GG4, week 6, grown by a fellow member.
> 
> View attachment 3794021


Pic clearly taken during lights on through HPS glasses. What's your point? Look at the color difference between the buds and the leaves. Looks like a slight tinge of blueish purple. Unless you're telling me that GG4 has blueish purple buds I don't know what you're trying to say.

Here's a pic from budmans gg4 grow from IC. Looks completely different from the pic you posted. So what...its not gg4?

Cmon guys...most of you have never even grown gg4 and to suggest that you can spot a fake with 1 pic is ridiculous when all your info comes from pics on the Internet. So many variables...different cameras, different lighting, different stages of growth, HPS lense, no lense, lights on, off, etc......

Regardless, I'm very confident with the nursery I went through as they are a very reputable and completely legal commercial nursery specializing in clones only and CBD strain flowers.

Cut the bs plz.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 30, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> Pic clearly taken during lights on through HPS glasses. What's your point? Look at the color difference between the buds and the leaves. Looks like a slight tinge of blueish purple. Unless you're telling me that GG4 has blueish purple buds I don't know what you're trying to say.
> 
> Here's a pic from budmans gg4 grow from IC. Looks completely different from the pic you posted. So what...its not gg4?
> 
> ...



What BS? You asked if GG4 could purple and I posted a pic of it doing so, grown by a reputable member in good standing with the community. You can follow that particular grow on ICmag, detailed pics and reports from that grower the whole way through. 

I've been growing glue for 2.5yrs, since before it debuted in the cups, and have gifted it out to members here.

Please cut the BS.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 30, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> Lol I'm very sure it's GG4 I got them from a very reliable nursery and I had the leaf curl in veg.
> 
> That pic was through HPS glasses to better show the colors, that might be why.
> 
> ...



Can't be washed off by rain once dried
Although it has a low acute toxicity, myclobutanil has been found to affect the reproductive abilities of test animals.

yeah ... that would be why I grow my own  enjoy everyone


----------



## rekoj0916 (Sep 30, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anyone know if a Death Star cut is still floating around? (Sour D X Sensi Star)


Is that stuff pretty bomb? It's floating around Oregon, I know that for a fact.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 30, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> Is that stuff pretty bomb? It's floating around Oregon, I know that for a fact.


I like it. A friend brought some back from Colorado and hooked me up. It tastes just like mom with a tiny bit of that earthy sensi star, and has more of an indica high that is still totally influenced by the sour d. It's perfect, the best of both of those strains rolled into one in my humble opinion.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm looking for that Dosidos too....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 30, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> This is GG4, week 6, grown by a fellow member.
> 
> View attachment 3794021


That looks a lot like the GG4 I'm smoking on right now....


----------



## hot cheetos (Oct 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Can't be washed off by rain once dried
> Although it has a low acute toxicity, myclobutanil has been found to affect the reproductive abilities of test animals.
> yeah ... that would be why I grow my own  enjoy everyone


LOLLLLL please man. Don't throw that debate in here. Everyone knows the effects of Eagle 20. I didn't spray them with Eagle 20...calm your tits bro. 1.5% myclobutanil 3rd week of flower is nothing to worry about compared to smoking PM and mold. The bottle specifically says you can spray them on all sorts of edibles from various fruits to tomatoes UNTIL THE DAY OF HARVEST. I intentionally didn't use Eagle 20 even all the way back in veg because i have the same point of view on this subject as you, and even when choosing to take the risk of having the crop ruined by not using Eagle 20, and doing the right thing and using something safe ....you STILL get bashed for it!!! Lol lame. Seems like people are always looking for a reason to criticize you and say they are better than you.



a senile fungus said:


> What BS? You asked if GG4 could purple and I posted a pic of it doing so, grown by a reputable member in good standing with the community. You can follow that particular grow on ICmag, detailed pics and reports from that grower the whole way through.
> 
> I've been growing glue for 2.5yrs, since before it debuted in the cups, and have gifted it out to members here.
> 
> Please cut the BS.


Oh shit...sorry fungus =X

I thought you were joining in on the others and telling me my GG4 was fake by posting a pic of something that looked completely different from my pic. I apologize.

And the "cut the bs" wasn't specifically toward you, it was in general.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> LOLLLLL please man. Don't throw that debate in here. Everyone knows the effects of Eagle 20. I didn't spray them with Eagle 20...calm your tits bro. 1.5% myclobutanil 3rd week of flower is nothing to worry about compared to smoking PM and mold. The bottle specifically says you can spray them on all sorts of edibles from various fruits to tomatoes UNTIL THE DAY OF HARVEST. I intentionally didn't use Eagle 20 even all the way back in veg because i have the same point of view on this subject as you, and even when choosing to take the risk of having the crop ruined by not using Eagle 20, and doing the right thing and using something safe ....you STILL get bashed for it!!! Lol lame. Seems like people are always looking for a reason to criticize you and say they are better than you.
> 
> 
> Oh shit...sorry fungus =X
> ...


Hey bro I never said your GG4 was fake I even said I have seen GG4 go purple so I know that to be true but to say none of us has grown it I don't think we would be speaking on it if we never grew it. All I said was from that top view pic it didn't look like GG4 at all it looked way too leafy but as I said still doesn't mean it wasn't GG4 just didn't look like it. GG4 isn't hard to spot from a pic if you've grown her several times as many of us have you know she has a look that only she has and her offspring dominate to her have so I hope I didn't offend you by saying any of this but was just giving my opinion. You know how many people post pics saying it's this or that and when experienced people come give their opinion it's turns out not to be so I apologize if you felt I was attacking you but def not the case


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That looks a lot like the GG4 I'm smoking on right now....


Yea bro it's around but it's a held tight cut but it is attainable with knowing the right people. It's one of the elites that comes from Ohio. Don't worry bro I haven't forgot about you very soon something should be coming my way broskie


----------



## COGrown (Oct 1, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> What BS? You asked if GG4 could purple and I posted a pic of it doing so, grown by a reputable member in good standing with the community. You can follow that particular grow on ICmag, detailed pics and reports from that grower the whole way through.
> 
> I've been growing glue for 2.5yrs, since before it debuted in the cups, and have gifted it out to members here.
> 
> Please cut the BS.


Maybe it is an altitude thing, but I've definitely seen gg4 get bits of purple on the buds here in CO. It is by no means a purple strain, but it will sometimes pick up a little coloring in late flower.
This is not mine, but from one of if not the most reputable shops in CO.

From Kind Love


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Im not saying he (or she) is one, but too many new members on here get their panties in a wad when people make comments as if they know someone is calling their shit, shit. People need to chill the fuck out like the rest of us that been here for a long minute, aint nobody calling your shit out uptight motherfuckers. Really fucks up the groove here, hate that shit


----------



## hot cheetos (Oct 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey bro I never said your GG4 was fake I even said I have seen GG4 go purple so I know that to be true but to say none of us has grown it I don't think we would be speaking on it if we never grew it. All I said was from that top view pic it didn't look like GG4 at all it looked way too leafy but as I said still doesn't mean it wasn't GG4 just didn't look like it. GG4 isn't hard to spot from a pic if you've grown her several times as many of us have you know she has a look that only she has and her offspring dominate to her have so I hope I didn't offend you by saying any of this but was just giving my opinion. You know how many people post pics saying it's this or that and when experienced people come give their opinion it's turns out not to be so I apologize if you felt I was attacking you but def not the case


No problem brother your reply definitely did not offend me. You said you've seen it purp and the angle could very easily be misleading.



COGrown said:


> Maybe it is an altitude thing, but I've definitely seen gg4 get bits of purple on the buds here in CO. It is by no means a purple strain, but it will sometimes pick up a little coloring in late flower.
> This is not mine, but from one of if not the most reputable shops in CO.
> View attachment 3794330
> From Kind Love


Thank you! And fungus too. This is the type of replies i was used to getting on this forum, no speculation...simple facts. This is kind of what i was getting at...people said theyve never seen or heard of purple on GG4...and here we are.[/QUOTE]



Vnsmkr said:


> Im not saying he (or she) is one, but too many new members on here get their panties in a wad when people make comments as if they know someone is calling their shit, shit. People need to chill the fuck out like the rest of us that been here for a long minute, aint nobody calling your shit out uptight motherfuckers. Really fucks up the groove here, hate that shit


No one has their panties in a bunch. I was simply arguing my side, explaining that a lot of people haven't grown it and i dont think everyone who commented on my question has grown it...just seen pics, which isn't good enough. My question was about the purp, not if my strain was legit or not, since i know it for sure is.

And if someone is going to accuse me on spraying poison on my plants and distributing tainted medicine then damn well I will call them out on their mistake.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 1, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> LOLLLLL please man. Don't throw that debate in here. Everyone knows the effects of Eagle 20. I didn't spray them with Eagle 20...calm your tits bro. 1.5% myclobutanil 3rd week of flower is nothing to worry about compared to smoking PM and mold. The bottle specifically says you can spray them on all sorts of edibles from various fruits to tomatoes UNTIL THE DAY OF HARVEST. I intentionally didn't use Eagle 20 even all the way back in veg because i have the same point of view on this subject as you, and even when choosing to take the risk of having the crop ruined by not using Eagle 20, and doing the right thing and using something safe ....you STILL get bashed for it!!! Lol lame. Seems like people are always looking for a reason to criticize you and say they are better than you.
> 
> 
> Oh shit...sorry fungus =X
> ...


Haha you do not have the same point of view as I do. Was just giving u a heads up in case u didn't know and also wow good for u u manage to not use eagle 20. I do not ever spray so how can we share the same point of view? Anyway, all good I grow my own.... btw ur flower room looks phenomenal so kudos for that.


----------



## hot cheetos (Oct 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Haha you do not have the same point of view as I do. Was just giving u a heads up in case u didn't know and also wow good for u u manage to not use eagle 20. I do not ever spray so how can we share the same point of view? Anyway, all good I grow my own.... btw ur flower room looks phenomenal so kudos for that.


The point of view is that I also wouldn't spray my plants with poison. The stand on eagle 20 is either people dont care and use it or care and dont use it. You seriously have an issue with 1.5% myclobutanil? You can spray it all over your tomatoes on the day of harvest then eat it. If you couldn't they wouldn't be able to put it on the bottle. Its not like Spectracide is some under the table company. Spectrum Brands (the company that makes it) did 4.69 billion in *net* sales in 2015. Its sold over the counter in stores like Home Depot and Lowes

I don't know, maybe we don't share the same view. You seem extremely up tight about spraying anything at all. So you would trash the crop if milk water and basic remedies didn't work? Or smoke mold and mildew? Theres probably so many different foods that you eat that have a bigger impact on your reproductive organs than 1.5% myclobutanil.

Thanks for the kudos 

*Edit*: Just a quick google for fun. Make sure your wives eat strictly organic beef while pregnant. But you probably didn't know that until now. If you did, good on you! Theres probably hundereds to thousands of examples like this. All I'm saying is it doesn't seem logical to be THAT paranoid when 1.5% is practically nothing.

_To look at possible long-term risks from anabolic steroids and other xenobiotics in beef, we examined men’s semen quality in relation to their mothers’ self-reported beef consumption during pregnancy,” write the authors of the University of Rochester-affiliated study that yielded this stat. Their conclusion? “Sperm concentration was inversely related to mothers’ beef meals per week.” These findings “suggest that maternal beef consumption, and possibly xenobiotics in beef, may alter a man’s testicular development in utero and adversely affect his reproductive capacity

S.H. Swan, et al. “Semen Quality of Fertile U.S. Males in Relation to Their Mothers’ Beef Consumption During Pregnancy.” Human Reproduction, 22 (6): 1497-1502._


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 1, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> The point of view is that I also wouldn't spray my plants with poison. The stand on eagle 20 is either people dont care and use it or care and dont use it. You seriously have an issue with 1.5% myclobutanil? You can spray it all over your tomatoes on the day of harvest then eat it. If you couldn't they wouldn't be able to put it on the bottle. Its not like Spectracide is some under the table company. Spectrum Brands (the company that makes it) did 4.69 billion in *net* sales in 2015. Its sold over the counter in stores like Home Depot and Lowes
> 
> I don't know, maybe we don't share the same view. You seem extremely up tight about spraying anything at all. So you would trash the crop if milk water and basic remedies didn't work? Or smoke mold and mildew? Theres probably so many different foods that you eat that have a bigger impact on your reproductive organs than 1.5% myclobutanil.
> 
> ...


my wife is vegetarian. the point is, you can also spray round up ready on your crop and they say it's safe. I am passionate about growing organically and yes you are right I am extremely up tight lol.

the fact that it can affect the reproductive abilities of test animals is scary enough and we don't know at which concentration (1.5% of something extremely strong can be toxic even though it looks small, even 1 part per million of certain chemicals can be toxic...) 

For mold and mildew I rely strictly on creating good indoor environment, intake and exhaust fans on 24-7 and proper RH 40%-50%. I use fresh air from inside the house so I can keep the fans running at lights off. For pests I use beneficial insects. I understand everybody has different ways of growing but I do believe we can grow clean weed free of sprays.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 1, 2016)

I show my one grower buddy that doesnt come online the gg4 and hes like "Its nice but the one online looks different and it supposed to smell like chocolate, not kush"



Then he was able to find some gg4 locally and tells me it smells just like the one I have.

Of course he wants a cut of this fake glue tho. 

I know he does it just to get under my skin and I really try not to let it. But it so annoying.

Friends...


----------



## COGrown (Oct 1, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I show my one grower buddy that doesnt come online the gg4 and hes like "Its nice but the one online looks different and it supposed to smell like chocolate, not kush"
> 
> View attachment 3794521
> 
> ...


I would describe it as an earthy chocolate Kush, but it will be different for everybody. Depending on grow style, skill, lights, etc. My glue with ROLS and LED lighting will not look exactly like glue grown using chelated nutrients and 1000w or similar lighting. 
There's things that are obviously not it, like I could tell gg4 from an Afghani, but as far as what's the cut and what's an s1, that's much more tricky.


----------



## hot cheetos (Oct 2, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I show my one grower buddy that doesnt come online the gg4 and hes like "Its nice but the one online looks different and it supposed to smell like chocolate, not kush"
> 
> View attachment 3794521
> 
> ...


Look at all that purp! 


COGrown said:


> I would describe it as an earthy chocolate Kush, but it will be different for everybody. Depending on grow style, skill, lights, etc. My glue with ROLS and LED lighting will not look exactly like glue grown using chelated nutrients and 1000w or similar lighting.
> There's things that are obviously not it, like I could tell gg4 from an Afghani, but as far as what's the cut and what's an s1, that's much more tricky.


I'm not sure i fully understand what S1 means. Its a female that turned hermie? I've read a few explanations but dont quite get it...

They say its a female that is self seeded...how does that apply to GG4 if we cant get them to produce seeds


----------



## COGrown (Oct 2, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> Look at all that purp!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure i fully understand what S1 means. Its a female that turned hermie? I've read a few explanations but dont quite get it...
> ...


S1s are either the result of a female turning intersex, or intersex behavior being introduced via artificial means, such as colloidal silver, and then self-seeding. If pollen is produced and the seeds are viable, then the resulting offspring are the f1 generation.
However, the glue is supposed to be the result of an intersex cross, and those are usually sterile and won't drop pollen, but miracles happen or whatever.

This is my glue right now, it's the same cut as the pic i posted above from kind love.I definitely wouldn't call her leafy, she has buds that look a lot like her genetic makeup would indicate. Sort of a Sour D + Chem combination with just a bit more Sativa influence. The buds have the furry-frosty look of chem strains and the awesome calyx-leaf ratio of Sour.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro it's around but it's a held tight cut but it is attainable with knowing the right people. It's one of the elites that comes from Ohio. Don't worry bro I haven't forgot about you very soon something should be coming my way broskie


Ohio?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ohio?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Where I'm from originally but I'm not there now lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where I'm from originally but I'm not there now lol.


Oh word. I misunderstood the statement. I have a burst that moves out to Ohio, I met my fiance at his going away party lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hot cheetos (Oct 2, 2016)

COGrown said:


> S1s are either the result of a female turning intersex, or intersex behavior being introduced via artificial means, such as colloidal silver, and then self-seeding. If pollen is produced and the seeds are viable, then the resulting offspring are the _*f1 generation.*_
> However, the glue is supposed to be the result of an intersex cross, and those are usually sterile and won't drop pollen, but miracles happen or whatever.


Did you mean s1 generation?

So then does that mean that GG4 can't hermie without a miracle?

Also, someone in the previous page commented on my pics and refered to one of my plants as "the s1". Is it possible to identify an s1 with pictures? What characteristics do they show?

Here:



akhiymjames said:


> hot cheetos said:
> 
> 
> > GG4 turning purple?
> ...



Your glue looks great!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 2, 2016)

hot cheetos said:


> Did you mean s1 generation?
> 
> So then does that mean that GG4 can't hermie without a miracle?
> 
> ...


Yeah typo. S1 generation. And it's not that it can't 'hermie', it's that it isn't likely to produce viable pollen. Probably why there aren't a ton on feminized strains made using a reversed gg4.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2016)

I've had GG4 show intersex traits and produce viable S1 seeds. She doesn't seem to like cold air blown underneath her canopy, I've had bananas in my larfy stuff underneath near cold air intakes. The S1s were all dank, but with poor structures and poor yields. Ranging from Chem to juicy fruit flavors. Breeding with GG4 is a crapshoot due to her lineage and lack of stability. It's not a strain, it's a cut...

Just my 2¢


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro it's around but it's a held tight cut but it is attainable with knowing the right people. It's one of the elites that comes from Ohio. Don't worry bro I haven't forgot about you very soon something should be coming my way broskie


No worries here brother, I got a little something set aside for you too.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 4, 2016)

I thought the glue was from NV.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Yeah typo. S1 generation. And it's not that it can't 'hermie', it's that it isn't likely to produce viable pollen. Probably why there aren't a ton on feminized strains made using a reversed gg4.


Naw GG4 creates viable pollen when reversed. A few people have made s1s to sell so it def creates viable pollen I just think you don't see many fem crosses with it being reversed cus nobody wants to make crosses with it and maybe upset Joesy. I think if someone made tons of fem crosses like IHG did with the Platinum GSC cut with GG4 it would stir up some stuff and you don't want the Glue Crew and their followers bashing you cus they will to no end. Just my opinion


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I thought the glue was from NV.


That's where the creator is but I don't know if that's exactly where it came from cus he didn't pop the seeds to find the Gorilla Glue phenos. It was Marrdog who popped the seeds and I'm not for sure if that's where he's at too but I don know he popped the seeds and found the best phenos #1 and #4. The reversed #4 and bred it to #1 to get #5


----------



## COGrown (Oct 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's where the creator is but I don't know if that's exactly where it came from cus he didn't pop the seeds to find the Gorilla Glue phenos. It was Marrdog who popped the seeds and I'm not for sure if that's where he's at too but I don know he popped the seeds and found the best phenos #1 and #4. The reversed #4 and bred it to #1 to get #5





akhiymjames said:


> Naw GG4 creates viable pollen when reversed. A few people have made s1s to sell so it def creates viable pollen I just think you don't see many fem crosses with it being reversed cus nobody wants to make crosses with it and maybe upset Joesy. I think if someone made tons of fem crosses like IHG did with the Platinum GSC cut with GG4 it would stir up some stuff and you don't want the Glue Crew and their followers bashing you cus they will to no end. Just my opinion


I forgot all about that.... There's too many damn seed companies for me to keep track of these days. Lots of people make regular crosses with GG4, do the Glue Crew hate on them? Of the bigger boutique breeders Exotic, Sin City, and Bodhi all have or have had gg4 crosses on the market, there's one or more BXs available as well. I've been favorably impressed with both the crosses I've seen with it and the resin profile of the plant itself and plan to make some crosses with it, although i don''t think it is as good of a breeding tool as a good cookie cut _can_ be.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 5, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I forgot all about that.... There's too many damn seed companies for me to keep track of these days. Lots of people make regular crosses with GG4, do the Glue Crew hate on them? Of the bigger boutique breeders Exotic, Sin City, and Bodhi all have or have had gg4 crosses on the market, there's one or more BXs available as well. I've been favorably impressed with both the crosses I've seen with it and the resin profile of the plant itself and plan to make some crosses with it, although i don''t think it is as good of a breeding tool as a good cookie cut _can_ be.


Interesting perspective. What have you seen from the gg4 crosses?
I am asking because I have one I just put into flowering.


I dont think JW would mind. When I got in touch with him for the ok to cross the gg4 he was very open to it. Even encouraged me to do my thing.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 5, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Interesting perspective. What have you seen from the gg4 crosses?
> I am asking because I have one I just put into flowering.
> 
> 
> I dont think JW would mind. When I got in touch with him for the ok to cross the gg4 he was very open to it. Even encouraged me to do my thing.


The characteristics I've seen in gg4 crosses that I like are the bud structure, the fact that she stacks well for an elite, and the size of the trich heads, which are pretty big. Grows of Bodhi's Space Monkey and Exotic's the Sauce that I have seen have these traits, as does the Gorilla Bubble line. 

That said I think Cookies is a better breeding tool if you are looking for dank headstash. The Forum cut and the OGKB both seem to make wonderful crosses with the right parents, and my forum cut is as loud as the gg4 and I definitely prefer the GSC taste.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Interesting perspective. What have you seen from the gg4 crosses?
> I am asking because I have one I just put into flowering.
> 
> 
> I dont think JW would mind. When I got in touch with him for the ok to cross the gg4 he was very open to it. Even encouraged me to do my thing.


i hit him up as well, just asked not to do s1s.

had a dream the other night i was trading with kgp, woke n laughed my ass of for a minute! hope all is well homie!


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i hit him up as well, just asked not to do s1s.
> 
> had a dream the other night i was trading with kgp, woke n laughed my ass of for a minute! hope all is well homie!


Kgp opened my eyes to quite a bit of info.

If something comes with a recommendation from him its prolly fire.

Got the og crossed of the bucket list. Still looking to try the cheese


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2016)

www.darkheartnursery.com this is their headband so-far. so- good I have high hopes for this one


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

You can't make fem seeds with the gg4? If so why not.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> You can't make fem seeds with the gg4? If so why not.


JW won't be happy


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> JW won't be happy


Lol. That could happen. There are banks selling fem gg4


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

i am sure there are many breeders not happy with people breeding there seeds bx etc. lots of ggx out there


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2016)

in oregon, bruce banner isnt allowed to be a hybrid name as they say its geared towards kids, lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Lol. That could happen. There are banks selling fem gg4


It's called respect, although before the cup win I think they were selling it


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> in oregon, bruce banner isnt allowed to be a hybrid name as they say its geared towards kids, lol


I saw that Oregon passed a law on using names for strains that might be geared towards kids like Charlottes Web, The Hulk, Bruce Banner, Girl Scout Cookies and few others. It was 20 strains names that can't be used I believe


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2016)

but i bet theres candy cigs for sale somewhere in oregon lol shits a joke!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

How about Bobby banner


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 8, 2016)

Shishka diesel

Sour coffee with citrus undertones
    

Soul Food

Sour fried chicken, mac n cheese and collard greens.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 9, 2016)

n91 top
 

n91 middle shelf


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 9, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> n91 top
> View attachment 3800679
> 
> n91 middle shelf
> View attachment 3800680


how far along? Looking really frosty. I'm going to guess there's some topdawg in there....those dark green leaves and maroon petioles look familiar....


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 9, 2016)

29 nights so far.

Green crack x tres dawg = Appalachia
Lavender x appy = Wookie
Chem 91 skunk va x wookie= n91

I was never able to grab anything from JJ. Whatcha running?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 10, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> 29 nights so far.
> 
> Green crack x tres dawg = Appalachia
> Lavender x appy = Wookie
> ...


stardawg ix in flower. Sourdawg and underdawg d sexing/in veg


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 16, 2016)

Sherbet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3806037 View attachment 3806038 View attachment 3806039
> Sherbet


Wow Bob, simply gorgeous


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

Mod JAMES favourite western is the outlaw josie whales

How much you on an hour T

Next time you see me on here log off weed nerds

B


----------



## Odin* (Oct 18, 2016)

Couple runs to share.

"M4", 23 days.




















"M4", day 37.







"M10", day 37.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 18, 2016)

First run with this, but looking good so far. I believe it's my OG hybrid x GSC or OG Hybrid x "Mint" (just gauging by nug structure).


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 18, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Mod JAMES favourite western is the outlaw josie whales
> 
> How much you on an hour T
> 
> ...


Is this for me?


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 19, 2016)

I grow this cookies kush from seed last time and clone her. The clones grew a lot faster this time around they are only day 8 in to flowering. And look like the heads are going to be a lot bigger this time as I just got 6 new gavita e series and put over the top of them. It was a very nice plant from seed but a lot better this time with the new lights. I did pull just over 2 lbs of it from seed. Anyway here a few pictures


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is this for me?


probably a figment of his imagination based on how much sense it made.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2016)

i dont really see cookies, but looks like a good grow!


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont really see cookies, but looks like a good grow!


Somebody said the same thing it don't look like a cookies. Not sure what is going no with that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2016)

^ Looks like a haze or something sativa but doesn't look anything like a cookies cross. Either way looks good man congrats


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Somebody said the same thing it don't look like a cookies. Not sure what is going no with that


just a certain look n structure i associate with gsc. not trying to down you or your grow cuz it looks great.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> just a certain look n structure i associate with gsc. not trying to down you or your grow cuz it looks great.


Hey offence taking as that was my first grow with this plant I think it was a free seed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2016)

If that is cookies kush by barney's farm then that would explain the sativa/haze genetics. The say their pineapple chunk is indica but mine were straight sativas.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes that's were they where from. Still a very good smoke


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2016)

That's just barney's thing, sell you a indica dominant plant that ends up being a sativa monster. cheers


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 20, 2016)

Did I ever mention that my Sherbet pic made it up onto Dark Heart Nursery's website? Because it did 
It's the third one in, the really colorful one.

Source: http://darkheartnursery.com/strains/sherbet/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Did I ever mention that my Sherbet pic made it up onto Dark Heart Nursery's website? Because it did
> It's the third one in, the really colorful one.
> View attachment 3810087
> Source: http://darkheartnursery.com/strains/sherbet/


Looks badass @Bad Karma


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 21, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Did I ever mention that my Sherbet pic made it up onto Dark Heart Nursery's website? Because it did
> It's the third one in, the really colorful one.
> View attachment 3810087
> Source: http://darkheartnursery.com/strains/sherbet/


Have you gotten the Sunset from them yet?


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 21, 2016)

Tahoe OG x LA Confidential


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Odin* (Oct 21, 2016)

@oswizzle


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

oswizzle said:


>


What week of bloom is this?


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 21, 2016)

Day 55


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you gotten the Sunset from them yet?


No, not yet, but it's on my list to get.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 21, 2016)

@Bad Karma @akhiymjames Doesn't Karma already have Sunset? I thought Sherbet was green and Sunset got all of the colors of sunset, thus the distinguishing name? 

Beautiful plant, either way.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Bad Karma @akhiymjames Doesn't Karma already have Sunset? I thought Sherbet was green and Sunset got all of the colors of sunset, thus the distinguishing name?
> 
> Beautiful plant, either way.


There are two phenos/cuts of Sunset Sherbet available. One leans to the GSC side of the family, often reffered to as Sunset, or Sunset Sherbet. The second cut leans towards the Burmese side of the family as is simply known as Sherbet.
I truly enjoy the Sherbet cut, but I still want to see how much more potent Sunset is in comparison.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 21, 2016)

@Bad Karma Good to know.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 27, 2016)

"M10"








"M7"








"M4"








"M6"








GSC








GG4


----------



## churtmunk (Oct 27, 2016)

Odin* said:


> "M10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just spit my coffee out and I wasn't even drinking any...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Odin* said:


> "M10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just wow, on all accounts. All look like some serious fire


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Im picking up sfv and candyland this weekend. About to piss myself.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 27, 2016)

@churtmunk @Vnsmkr Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen. I try.




Wish I could get in further and get some pics of the mint, magical. I confirmed my suspicions on this run. I thought I'd taken the last two GSC's to another location and bloomed them without taking kids (intentional). Initially, I received the "Mint" and GSC in group labeled "GSC". I kept the best two, took clones from each and bloomed them, only to find out that they are not the same. I wanted to keep the "Mint" and dump GSC due to it's slow veg, incredibly low yield, and the "Mint" provides better smoke. Well, they were all still labeled the same at that point, so the "last two" judgement was based solely off of growth. One must have been left begind, it matched the Mint in veg growth and over the course of several runs was good enough to clone from, but didn't make it to bloom until the run before this. The two or 3 GSC stuck out like a sore thumb amongst an army of "Mint" half way through bloom. Only this time, she was three times the size of the original (1'st run with her). This forced me to number every Mint I had vegging there and every clone cut from each. I was hoping to "reclaim" the GSC because she had made a huge comeback, wasn't even sure if I'd cloned off of them. They must have left an impression on me in veg because half of the "Mints" in the room are GSC. Anyhow, in a nutshell, I still got it. (Sorry for the long winded blah blah blah)

Here's an OG shot from a week earlier...


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 28, 2016)

The White in early flower


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 29, 2016)

Today was like a wet dream...
Went to the Detroit area and came home with:
sfv og
"ode" og kush - a lime pheno
candyland
forum cut gsc
sherbet
pre98 bubba kush
startonic - a cbd freebie

Pics coming soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

Odin* said:


> "M10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive my friend! What exactly is the "M10"?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 29, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Today was like a wet dream...
> Went to the Detroit area and came home with:
> sfv og
> "ode" og kush - a lime pheno
> ...


sublbc?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Today was like a wet dream...
> Went to the Detroit area and came home with:
> sfv og
> "ode" og kush - a lime pheno
> ...


Nice pick up! Where'd you score those?


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 29, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> sublbc?


believe dat
good dude


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice pick up! Where'd you score those?


sub and genotype a2 in ann arbor

7 hours in the car round trip. It was worth the effort. About to get these girls planted.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Impressive my friend! What exactly is the "M10"?


"M10" is bean #10 out of bunch that my sister in law gave me from an 1/8 of Animal Cookies she picked up at the only club she'll go to when I'm "dry". They grow their own, so this bunch of beans is from their fuckup in a grow room. From what I can tell (and based off of the strains the club carries) "M10" is Animal CookiesxBubba.

I took some from group at a different "stage". These are day 38...


Floor1(one of 3 beans I found on the floor after cleanup). Looks like it's from my OG hybrid.









M10













M1









"Mint"









M7









M2









Edit: Had the wrong pic for M7, fixed. 

Edit again: I started thinking "damn, these will be done soon". Checked my notes, day 38 (not 45).


----------



## Odin* (Oct 29, 2016)

Also day 38...

M4















"Mystery"










"Mint"









Edit: Damn, day 38 (not 45). Jumpin' the gun here. Crap. I feel like I just "lost" a week.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Also day 38...
> 
> M4
> 
> ...



Ha, I feel like that about once a week 
I have a crush on your "M10" & "M7". Looks like something I'd keep a cut of in the momma room.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 30, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Ha, I feel like that about once a week
> I have a crush on your "M10" & "M7". Looks like something I'd keep a cut of in the momma room.


That other stuff is done in about a week, so it ain't all bad.

Yeah, really lucked out with that bagseed, M4 is really awesome also.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That other stuff is done in about a week, so it ain't all bad.
> 
> Yeah, really lucked out with that bagseed, M4 is really awesome also.


I've grown a few stray bagseeds I've found from cookie crosses. They've all turned out really good! I think the cookies come through everytime with the frost at least.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> www.darkheartnursery.com this is their headband so-far. so- good I have high hopes for this one View attachment 3798484


..same plant almost a month later


----------



## skuba (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone grow zkittles this year? Ours looked horrible, the entire time. Buds smell good though, and should be ready to smoke soon.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

skuba said:


> Anyone grow zkittles this year? Ours looked horrible, the entire time. Buds smell good though, and should be ready to smoke soon.


heard she mold outside too lol and heard she looks ugly too guess prove me right


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> ..same plant almost a month laterView attachment 3818721


The speed of hydro is amazing. Looking awesome bro


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The speed of hydro is amazing. Looking awesome bro


I doubt if I order any seeds for awhile between dark heart & midnight farms that are readily accessible I'm gonna be busy for awhile we ( the wife & I) make a family trip every time it's clone time if the other dark heart stuff performs this good I'll be happy for awhile been eyeballing both cuts of the sherbet & a bunch of others as well


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 4, 2016)

skuba said:


> Anyone grow zkittles this year? Ours looked horrible, the entire time. Buds smell good though, and should be ready to smoke soon.


@genuity


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @genuity


It's just like he said...but when ran GH...
 
10 weeks of flowering . ..she has a more kush smell...


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm not sure I'm going to run her....to many stipulations . 

But the 92 og...definitely running her


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 4, 2016)

Animal cookies in flower. Bizarre looking buds, lol.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3822434
> I'm not sure I'm going to run her....to many stipulations .
> 
> But the 92 og...definitely running her


Both of those look fire! 
What's the background on the OG92? I heard it's the same as Josh Ds OG cut idk if it's true.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Nov 4, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Animal cookies in flower. BizarreView attachment 3822478 looking buds, lol.


Looks like a slight reveg happening


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 4, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> Looks like a slight reveg happening


Was gonna say the same def reveg growth happening.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2016)

I've got 2 dark heart strains I got from rcp in Sacramento stardawg which is outdoors & the headband which is indoors I used to order seeds but this is both cheaper & easier for me rcp has midnight farms clones as well it's an easy drive & my wife & I make a lunch date & get babies all in one whack & ive cloned both strains just in case I'm doing single plant grows in a waterfarm so this is most likely gonna be my strain source for a good while then there is tahoe , sherbet & a host of others it's just too easy for me & a change from ordering & popping seeds I'm really liking the clone scene these days


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 4, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> Looks like a slight reveg happening


Yeah it kinda does look like that.. will watch and see what happens


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm supposed to pick up some Strawberry Watermelon OG clones tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 5, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm supposed to pick up some Strawberry Watermelon OG clones tomorrow, wish me luck.


Nice.... I have seen those in Sacramento as of late. Was thinking of picking that up as well.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 5, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm supposed to pick up some Strawberry Watermelon OG clones tomorrow, wish me luck.



Holy shit that sounds awesome/need that in my life!

Seriously, I need more input. (If you'd be so kind)
What is it? Where do you find it?


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 5, 2016)

This vendor in Sacramento caries legit cuts. He carries the cut..

http://consensioclones.com/


----------



## Odin* (Nov 5, 2016)

On another note, I am blown away by my random/haphazard initial been pop test run results. I started with a couple I found on the floor last year (the only beans from that run) and the sole bean I found in my first GG4 run. That evolved when my "brilliant" sis in law heard of my exploits and wanted to contribute. She had shown me an examplary sample of the Animal Cookies that she was getting from a local club (the only place she scores from when I'm "dry"). In that 1/8 she'd found a bunch of seeds and kept them (she didn't really have any reason to other than "nostalgia"). 

I've been at this a long time and up until that experiment I had only 8 keepers in the stable (lost a few along the way, one for the homies). I more than doubled that with just a few random beans. So much for "elite clone snobbery". 

Just a little elated that my first runs of M1-3 and Floor1 are turning out beautiful and unique (didn't throw them in with the first batch, they went elsewhere, equipment failure destroyed initial launch). 

I'll throw up some pics of Floor1 later, heading over there in a bit. Clearly from my OG hybrid (growth/plant structure is identical) and possibly a cross with the GSC (ice/bud structure). Amazing.


It's been about a year now, the aforementioned expirement is the reason I came out of the woodwork/joined. It's nice being able to share my passion with others that are equally as passionate about it. You are all good people and I appreciate your company.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 5, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> This vendor in Sacramento caries legit cuts. He carries the cut..
> 
> http://consensioclones.com/



Thank you.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 7, 2016)

The White at 40 days into flower.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 7, 2016)

GSC from DHN - 7 days into flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 7, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> GSC from DHN - 7 days into flower.View attachment 3824910


This doesn't look like the Platinum cut I had before this looks much more vigorous. Was it slow in veg? Looks more like Cherry Pie looks awesome bro healthy gonna be watching


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This doesn't look like the Platinum cut I had before this looks much more vigorous. Was it slow in veg? Looks more like Cherry Pie looks awesome bro healthy gonna be watching


Mine was completely differnt lol


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This doesn't look like the Platinum cut I had before this looks much more vigorous. Was it slow in veg? Looks more like Cherry Pie looks awesome bro healthy gonna be watching


It has been somewhat slow. Took 6 cuts off her and then vegged a bit more. I also have the PCG GSC, which I believe is the forum cut. Now that is slooow in veg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 7, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> It has been somewhat slow. Took 6 cuts off her and then vegged a bit more. I also have the PCG GSC, which I believe is the forum cut. Now that is slooow in veg.


This was the DHN Platinum GSC I had don't know if they offer this one anymore. These pics are of @Bad Karma do you have this by he way Karma?


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This was the DHN Platinum GSC I had don't know if they offer this one anymore. These pics are of @Bad Karma do you have this by he way Karma?
> 
> View attachment 3824955 View attachment 3824956


When I picked it up it was labeled "Cookies" at RCP dispensary. DHN only has the one GSC cut (not counting sherbet), so I assume it is their platinum cut.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 7, 2016)

SR71 Purple Kush - 22 days into flower.


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 7, 2016)

Make sure ur timers are set properly, no more than 12 hours. I like to set mine at 11 and half hours, that way my timers don't have to be exactly synchronized.


I've had really bad luck with timers this year, nothing like entering the flower room at lights off to see a set of lights have been on 24-7 for god knows how long due to a blown timer... 

Yours look like it's been over 2 weeks...


[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Yeah it kinda does look like that.. will watch and see what happens


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Make sure ur timers are set properly, no more than 12 hours. I like to set mine at 11 and half hours, that way my timers don't have to be exactly synchronized.
> 
> 
> I've had really bad luck with timers this year, nothing like entering the flower room at lights off to see a set of lights have been on 24-7 for god knows how long due to a blown timer...
> ...


I had a light fuck up and it messed up my grow lots of foxtails and looked like it was trying to veg back


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I had a light fuck up and it messed up my grow lots of foxtails and looked like it was trying to veg back


Because I grow perpetual, 1 goes in one goes out.... it only affected a few plants each time, plants that are about done were not affected, plants only starting to bud would end up massive but took longer to finish but plants halfway through the cycle are the ones hermiing or foxtailling. I try to watch at least once a week to make sure it's dark when it's supposed to be...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This was the DHN Platinum GSC I had don't know if they offer this one anymore. These pics are of @Bad Karma do you have this by he way Karma?
> 
> View attachment 3824955 View attachment 3824956


No, I don't have the DHN cut of Platinum GSC anymore. I'm pretty sure that the one I have now is the Forum cut. Just started flowering her, so I'll know soon enough.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 7, 2016)

A while back, I received this TK cut and I had doubts because as a teen she was throwing 7 fingered leaves and most folks said it was rare for that to happen in a young TK. Anyway, I havent had the chance to flower it out yet due to plant counts but I took some clones off her and she looks completely different now and there is no more than 5 fingered leaves on her now. 






She looks alot like this wif#3 x animal mints pheno on the left


----------



## RockStarGrower (Nov 7, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Pre 98 doesn't exist never did


I didnt read thru this entire thread but why do you say pre 98 bubba kush doesnt exist?


----------



## Odin* (Nov 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I had a light fuck up and it messed up my grow lots of foxtails and looked like it was trying to veg back



I had this "scare" just yesterday. Showed up during "lights out" to find "lights on". 2 second heart attack, then remembered the clock change ("Daylight savings"/fallback yesterday). Sigh of relief.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 8, 2016)

Animal Cookies at 46 days into flower.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Nov 8, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Animal Cookies at 46 days into flower.View attachment 3826326


Animal cookies...Oh yes I see the little bear and the lion, lol

Nice looking plant. Bet it would make some nice hash.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Animal Cookies at 46 days into flower.View attachment 3826326


That plant looks incredibly n tox 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 8, 2016)

I feed GH flora modified lucas formula - 6ml Micro and 9ml Bloom with 3-5ml Calmag for all strains I have. Don't think N tox is an issue.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> I feed GH flora modified lucas formula - 6ml Micro and 9ml Bloom with 3-5ml Calmag for all strains I have. Don't think N tox is an issue.


That plant is just showing every symptom of n tox I've ever seen or hear of. Like waaay n tox, not kind of n tox. But if you know you setup and that's what your animal cookies looks like more power to you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Animal Cookies at 46 days into flower.View attachment 3826326


I grew a animal cookie cross that looks like yours but mine is from seed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 9, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Animal Cookies at 46 days into flower.View attachment 3826326


Does looks lil N toxic bro very dark green waxy leaves with the downward curl. Maybe that girl wants a lil less than the Lucas. Did you have a timer go out that looks like a reveg too


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

@akhiymjames and @kmog33 are right, N tox. Major clawing. Also, AK pointed out the possibility of reveg, I'd say that's accurate as well. Those wanky little curled leaves and funky top cola scream "light issues".

AK- your Platinum Cookies on the last page has nearly identical bud structure to my "M4". I know mom is Animal Cookies, dad might be Platinum. 

@norcali and AK here is "M4" @ day 44, for reference. (I'll get current pics tomorrow, this is a few day old)









Buds look like yours AK (Platinum GSC), but she stacks hard. Very light green and so frosty that it almost appears white, with touches of deep purple and pink throughout.

AK, you may have helped me put together the lineage on this one. Animal Cookies (GSCxFire OG)xPlatinum Cookies.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @akhiymjames and @kmog33 are right, N tox. Major clawing. Also, AK pointed out the possibility of reveg, I'd say that's accurate as well. Those wanky little curled leaves and funky top cola scream "light issues".
> 
> AK- your Platinum Cookies on the last page has nearly identical bud structure to my "M4". I know mom is Animal Cookies, dad might be Platinum.
> 
> ...


Clawed leaves like that are also an extreme sign of n tox. That's why I say n tox not reveg. But could be both I guess. It would make sense as to why the buds are not really stacking like they should. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

@kmog33 Yeah, definitely something going on, either way. Best to approach it as if both are an issue, more likely to square away light/dark and any leaks.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

By the way, just saying hello from the now LEGAL CA.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Odin* said:


> By the way, just saying hello from the now LEGAL CA.


You north or south?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2016)

So what's a good place to visit in cali?


----------



## Csar (Nov 9, 2016)

everywhere cali is a great place to live or be.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fuck prop64


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Clawed leaves like that are also an extreme sign of n tox. That's why I say n tox not reveg. But could be both I guess. It would make sense as to why the buds are not really stacking like they should.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I will test run off and see what is going on.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Csar said:


> everywhere cali is a great place to live or be.


That is not true, most of California is crap, there are some good cities and towns, but 80%+ crap. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> So what's a good place to visit in cali?


Depends on What youre trying to do and how much you're trying to spend in CA...?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## COGrown (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That is not true, most of California is crap, there are some good cities and towns, but 80%+ crap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That seems high, I like all of it that has mountains and trees, but i would say that about basically anywhere. Like Texas. The parts with mountains are great....


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 9, 2016)

Just picked up the Gelato #25 aka Barry Bonds.. anyone run her yet?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

COGrown said:


> That seems high, I like all of it that has mountains and trees, but i would say that about basically anywhere. Like Texas. The parts with mountains are great....


Far north and south are good, pretty much the whole middle is crap desert. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

@kmog33 South.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @kmog33 South.


Nice whereat? Im in the south bay of Los Angeles

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

It's "cool" that it's Legal now, but it was essentially Legal before. All that really changed is Taxes. People voted "Yes" for taxes.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

Northwest foothills of SFV.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 9, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Just picked up the Gelato #25 aka Barry Bonds.. anyone run her yet?


Not on here bro lol at least not that I know of. Fire cuts like that hard to come by for most of us. I've only seen nugs of it looks flame there is a few Gelato phenos you ran any of the others?


----------



## Csar (Nov 9, 2016)

I live in socal have been around ca I would say south is nice if you like city busyness and the north is nice and quiet the weed up in sf and sac are good different from the herb down in socal


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 9, 2016)

This will be the first time with the Gelato Clone.. I heard the Barry Bonds is Chunky and smells like Perfume


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> This will be the first time with the Gelato Clone.. I heard the Barry Bonds is Chunky and smells like Perfume



I have strong reason to believe that my "Mint" is one of the Gelato pheno's (buddy that gave me GSC must have tossed in a single Gelato, which he didn't admit to having at the time, but did a week later). Stacks heavy, very chunky, sensitive to ph and CMg imbalance.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> I heard the Barry Bonds is Chunky and smells like Perfume


Ya, hes really let himself go since retirement 
ha ha sorry -I had to. 
TBH, your post was the first I've heard of that clone but if it looks anything like @Odins bud shot above,you got a nice cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I have strong reason to believe that my "Mint" is one of the Gelato pheno's (buddy that gave me GSC must have tossed in a single Gelato, which he didn't admit to having at the time, but did a week later). Stacks heavy, very chunky, sensitive to ph and CMg imbalance.


Does look like Gelato bro. I'll have the 41 soon look forward to seeing wassup.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 10, 2016)

A mate of mine give me a clone today is a cross with THC bomb and one of TGA Subcool Space dawg.
He is saying that it grows very quick and with monster buds


----------



## Odin* (Nov 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Does look like Gelato bro. I'll have the 41 soon look forward to seeing wassup.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what it is. It kinda has that Cookie nose, but more floral, subtlety sweet, with a hint of sour, without the "fresh baked" note. I can see it being described as "Perfume", as @oswizzle said. Stacks hard, purples come easy.

Here's a shot from a current run.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 11, 2016)

M7, or maybe M10, don't remember. 48 from flip.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Odin* said:


> M7, or maybe M10, don't remember. 48 from flip.


Holy fuck that's perdy... what's the story with the M series? G'damn that looks good. I almost forgot what I came here for...

Anybody got any info on the _purple punch _cut? Specially the one on the jungleboyz IG feed. Me want, me want very bad...


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Holy fuck that's perdy... what's the story with the M series? G'damn that looks good. I almost forgot what I came here for...
> 
> Anybody got any info on the _purple punch _cut? Specially the one on the jungleboyz IG feed. Me want, me want very bad...


Check out or ask @supernovagardens on ig. He's the creator.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Check out or ask @supernovagardens on ig. He's the creator.


Thank you!


----------



## Odin* (Nov 12, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Holy fuck that's perdy... what's the story with the M series? G'damn that looks good. I almost forgot what I came here for...


Thanks Al. The "M's" all came from some beans my sister in law gave me, she found them in an 1/8 of Animal Cookies. Some real unique crosses, I have a pretty good idea of their lineage based on what the club carried (grow their own exclusively) and their traits. M10 and 7 are for sure Animal Cookies x Bubba. "M" is my sis in laws first initial, haven't settled on any names for them yet.


M10, 49 from flip (getting close  ).


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 12, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Thanks Al. The "M's" all came from some beans my sister in law gave me, she found them in an 1/8 of Animal Cookies. Some real unique crosses, I have a pretty good idea of their lineage based on what the club carried (grow their own exclusively) and their traits. M10 and 7 are for sure Animal Cookies x Bubba. "M" is my sis in laws first initial, haven't settled on any names for them yet.
> 
> 
> M10, 49 from flip (getting close  ).


Awesome! Cool story too!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 12, 2016)

@Odin* is building quite the fan base of that "M" haha


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 14, 2016)

Skywalker OG aka The "G" cut and Kyle Kushman Stardawg....

Anybody grow these ladies out yet.. just grabbed these cuts


----------



## Odin* (Nov 14, 2016)

I've grown Skywalker OG. Had it back when it popped onto the scene. Lost (i.e.; stolen). Also got it in a batch of alleged "elites". Clones all mislabeled, bunch of runts, even worse were the worthless majority that never recovered. Anyhow, threw some of the Skywalkers in after cloning, tossed a runt in last minute, but didn't clone because it was pathetic. That little plant blew up in bloom and was the only true Skywalker of the bunch. It was absolute fire, as good as my OG's/HPK, would love to get my hands on it again. Beautiful plant. It's nose is unique anongst OG's. Not sure how to describe it, but could easily be picked out from a bunch of random OG's.
I might have a pic of that one.

That cloud did have a silver lining, out of all of the crap I got, I did find keepers;

GG4- none of the kids were rooted (typical BS), but he did hand over one in a cup. It was the only true Glue out of all the kids.
GSC
"Mint" (Gelato)- one was thrown in with the GSC's. A mistake in my favor.
And an OG hybrid (that is about to be replaced by it's S1/F1)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

Gods Gift


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

2010 dog kush

dog s1


Sfv Og Bx3

Charlottes Web


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Skywalker OG aka The "G" cut and Kyle Kushman Stardawg....
> 
> Anybody grow these ladies out yet.. just grabbed these cuts


I've seen the G cut looks fire...didn't know KK had a Stardawg pheno I wonder how it compares to the known Stardawg cuts


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Does look like Gelato bro. I'll have the 41 soon look forward to seeing wassup.


You better let me see that one toooooo lol


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Thanks Al. The "M's" all came from some beans my sister in law gave me, she found them in an 1/8 of Animal Cookies. Some real unique crosses, I have a pretty good idea of their lineage based on what the club carried (grow their own exclusively) and their traits. M10 and 7 are for sure Animal Cookies x Bubba. "M" is my sis in laws first initial, haven't settled on any names for them yet.
> 
> 
> M10, 49 from flip (getting close  ).


Damn she looks sick you get my email?


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> You better let me see that one toooooo lol


Def bro you already know...looking forward to this one will have Dosidos soon too


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def bro you already know...looking forward to this one will have Dosidos soon too


Nice nice bubba kush clone and og cut will find the mail this week lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I've seen the G cut looks fire...didn't know KK had a Stardawg pheno I wonder how it compares to the known Stardawg cuts


I am getting ommp pig farmer's stardawg cut. I will have to get a pic up


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am getting ommp pig farmer's stardawg cut. I will have to get a pic up


Nice catch love that strain


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Shit I just popped some
Pck x grape ape
Pck x dudes tangie
Hells Angels og x tangerine kush
Fire og x chocolate Thai 
Hiedis unicorn
Pretty sure I'll find some fire


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit I just popped some
> Pck x grape ape
> Pck x dudes tangie
> Hells Angels og x tangerine kush
> ...


pck = Pakistani chitral kush? or Purple Chem Krypt?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> pck = Pakistani chitral kush? or Purple Chem Krypt?


Pakistani chitral kush


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Pakistani chitral kush


ooo nice, I been looking for a good kush, I love kush, everyone else seems to be more into the OG's. You grow a lot of kushes? PCK x grape ape sounds epic.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> ooo nice, I been looking for a good kush, I love kush, everyone else seems to be more into the OG's. You grow a lot of kushes? PCK x grape ape sounds epic.


Ya a lot of kush have the original og kush aka Florida og, bubba kush got a couple others but ya big lover of kush one of my favorites


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya a lot of kush have the original og kush aka Florida og, bubba kush got a couple others but ya big lover of kush one of my favorites


Nice man , you ever run holy grail kush or kosher kush? I really love both those strains.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice man , you ever run holy grail kush or kosher kush? I really love both those strains.


Run both hgk and kosher both fire hgk too stretchy tho and i have 24k which is kosher Kush x tangie and story behind it is it's the cut from DNA genetics personal garden. Tastes like tangie with a strong kosher Kush undertone not huge yielder but a bad bitch in her own right for sure


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Run both hgk and kosher both fire hgk too stretchy tho and i have 24k which is kosher Kush x tangie and story behind it is it's the cut from DNA genetics personal garden. Tastes like tangie with a strong kosher Kush undertone not huge yielder but a bad bitch in her own right for sure View attachment 3830964


That looks great, I grew a golden lemons(kosher kush x lemon skunk) and it was really nice, I got a friend that got a KILLLLER phenotype of HGK it's a short stubby indica pheno with mega yields. He wont let it go and I don't blame him. My best strain is my white fire og , I got the kromes the white phenotype, mega yields and stays short.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I've grown Skywalker OG. Had it back when it popped onto the scene. Lost (i.e.; stolen). Also got it in a batch of alleged "elites". Clones all mislabeled, bunch of runts, even worse were the worthless majority that never recovered. Anyhow, threw some of the Skywalkers in after cloning, tossed a runt in last minute, but didn't clone because it was pathetic. That little plant blew up in bloom and was the only true Skywalker of the bunch. It was absolute fire, as good as my OG's/HPK, would love to get my hands on it again. Beautiful plant. It's nose is unique anongst OG's. Not sure how to describe it, but could easily be picked out from a bunch of random OG's.
> I might have a pic of that one.
> 
> That cloud did have a silver lining, out of all of the crap I got, I did find keepers;
> ...


Sounds like a shitty person to get clones from lol no roots wrong clones wtf lol


----------



## Odin* (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn she looks sick you get my email?



Shit, totally forgot about that. Checking in a minute.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That looks great, I grew a golden lemons(kosher kush x lemon skunk) and it was really nice, I got a friend that got a KILLLLER phenotype of HGK it's a short stubby indica pheno with mega yields. He wont let it go and I don't blame him. My best strain is my white fire og , I got the kromes the white phenotype, mega yields and stays short.


Nice ya I got a lot of shit now list keeps growing real excited about wookies and guava along with the real purple urkle , purple drank, grape god bud all going thru this run along with a sick pheno of cornbread og and Jilly bean candy cut and a Canadian cut that's just as impressive but different


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Shit, totally forgot about that. Checking in a minute.


No big deal buddy lol


----------



## Odin* (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Sounds like a shitty person to get clones from lol no roots wrong clones wtf lol



That's just about everyone out here, and I'm talking about "friends". I really don't think it's intentional though. I've seen too many disorganized growers that neglect veg/clones. It's sad.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> That's just about everyone out here, and I'm talking about "friends". I really don't think it's intentional though. I've seen too many disorganized growers that neglect veg/clones. It's sad.


Sounds like just about everyone in the world .


----------



## Odin* (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Sounds like just about everyone in the world .



Yup, and I take that back. That bunch was intentianally mixed up. When I told him that I'd meticulously labeled all plants and their cutting, shit was mixed, and confirmed at finish, he stopped taking my phone calls. Couldn't get that Sky again, he lost it soon afterwards.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Yup, and I take that back. That bunch was intentianally mixed up. When I told him that I'd meticulously labeled all plants and their cutting, shit was mixed, and confirmed at finish, he stopped taking my phone calls. Couldn't get that Sky again, he lost it soon afterwards.


Imagine that. Lol .people can be lame, but others can be cool too ,sometimes! not that often anymore


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Nice ya I got a lot of shit now list keeps growing real excited about wookies and guava along with the real purple urkle , purple drank, grape god bud all going thru this run along with a sick pheno of cornbread og and Jilly bean candy cut and a Canadian cut that's just as impressive but different


Those sound like they might be good ones, I been kinda on a losing streak lately, had some good plants but nothing worth keeping around. Hope you find better luck, that grape god is always fire love those god bud strains.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Those sound like they might be good ones, I been kinda on a losing streak lately, had some good plants but nothing worth keeping around. Hope you find better luck, that grape god is always fire love those god bud strains.


Shit ever want some free beans just email [email protected] they still got Martian monkey = gg4 x lemon alien and Alien Resurrection = jesus og x lemon alien left


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit ever want some free beans just email [email protected] they still got Martian monkey = gg4 x lemon alien and Alien Resurrection = jesus og x lemon alien left


Have you grown any of there gear ?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Ya I own it  but ya real gg4 that's used and a pheno hunted lemon alien male actually 2 but really stable strain la Plata did a really good job with it and 2nd pic is jesus that was used


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit ever want some free beans just email [email protected] they still got Martian monkey = gg4 x lemon alien and Alien Resurrection = jesus og x lemon alien left


Thanks that's a generous offer, I am drowning in seeds right now unfortunately just don't got the space/ plant count to run more.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I own it  but ya real gg4 that's used and a pheno hunted lemon alien male actually 2 but really stable strain la Plata did a really good job with it and 2nd pic is jesus that was used View attachment 3831216 View attachment 3831218


To me Jesus og was flown way under the radar it's real og fire and grows HUGE !! Congrats man. It was just me that hit you up on instagram that gg#4 to the lemon alien is gonna be fire too ! Great picks man


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks that's a generous offer, I am drowning in seeds right now unfortunately just don't got the space/ plant count to run more.


I feel ya dont we all lol ever change your mind let me know


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2016)

dhn headband from rcp 25 days since the flip supposed to be a 9 week strain


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2016)

So I was shipped a "supposed" clone of shoreline from a friend of a friend in Texas. I highly emphasize the supposed part. 

I'm gonna grow it out and we'll see what happens. 

***** no I will not send you a cut guy I've never talked with. Lol. Actually had someone last clone round message me saying "all those clones are fake. But send me them just in case." - random guy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So I was shipped a "supposed" clone of shoreline from a friend of a friend in Texas. I highly emphasize the supposed part.
> 
> I'm gonna grow it out and we'll see what happens.
> 
> ***** no I will not send you a cut guy I've never talked with. Lol. Actually had someone last clone round message me saying "all those clones are fake. But send me them just in case." - random guy.


Good luck , I haven't smoked an old school road kill skunk for years, I thought it was extinct. All the skunks I come into contact with anymore all got that fruity skunk flavor, not bad but definitely not special.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So I was shipped a "supposed" clone of shoreline from a friend of a friend in Texas. I highly emphasize the supposed part.
> 
> I'm gonna grow it out and we'll see what happens.
> 
> ***** no I will not send you a cut guy I've never talked with. Lol. Actually had someone last clone round message me saying "all those clones are fake. But send me them just in case." - random guy.


Post a picture, it has a distinct leaf that is very identifiable. I'm always glad to confirm a legit cut of the SL.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 16, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Post a picture, it has a distinct leaf that is very identifiable. I'm always glad to confirm a legit cut of the SL.


Will do when I get a chance. Very spiky/sharp looking leaves on this one.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 16, 2016)

Anybody know if the heritage cut of OGKB is circulating anywhere at all? I hear that the midnight farms cut is still plenty fire but is known as the shortbread cut...


----------



## Odin* (Nov 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody know if the heritage cut of OGKB is circulating anywhere at all? I hear that the midnight farms cut is still plenty fire but is known as the shortbread cut...



What's the difference, how are they distinguished?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2016)

I thought the DHN platinum cookies was known as the shortbread cut? I heard it referred to as such before I ever heard of midnite farms. I'm pretty sure the midnite cut is not the original OGKB, the leaf structure is different.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What's the difference, how are they distinguished?


The heritage cut is the same one used in Dosidos I believe... I just heard that stuff about the midnight farms cut being called the shortbread but basically was just leading into that it isn't the real deal sought after cut, that's all. Just trying to gage whether or not my searches will ultimately end in futility.... I've been asking around about her for a while now.. haha.


----------



## Nef22 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck , I haven't smoked an old school road kill skunk for years, I thought it was extinct. All the skunks I come into contact with anymore all got that fruity skunk flavor, not bad but definitely not special.


Yea skunk is one of those strain type that never lived up to its name, at least any I've come across. When someone says skunk i always think Chemdawg.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2016)

I had the midnite OGKB cut and ended up trashing it before I ever flowered it. It was given to me but was way too slow in veg and I knew it wasn't the real deal.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I had the midnite OGKB cut and ended up trashing it before I ever flowered it. It was given to me but was way too slow in veg and I knew it wasn't the real deal.


The real deal ogkb is a notoriously slow vegger I thought, just stacks phat in flower and kind of makes up for it?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The real deal ogkb is a notoriously slow vegger I thought, just stacks phat in flower and kind of makes up for it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yep, I've consistently heard that the veg time was painfully slow..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 17, 2016)

Anybody know if the Trinity cut is around still?


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody know if the Trinity cut is around still?


Someone was talking bout it not long ago


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Someone was talking bout it not long ago


Haha, I'm pretty sure that's what sparked my interest in it.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Nov 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Haha, I'm pretty sure that's what sparked my interest in it.


I hear of it in Eugene. I know there's a few guys out here doing some breeding projects with Trinity as well, so it is definitely still around.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Haha, I'm pretty sure that's what sparked my interest in it.


I think it was doniawon speaking about it. Bodhi used it in the new testers yeah?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Nov 18, 2016)

M10 with bud developing on it's fan leaf.


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> M10 with bud developing on it's fan leaf.


Doesn't look safe need a cut to be sure lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> M10 with bud developing on it's fan leaf.


Nice job, you definitely have a keeper there.


----------



## Csar (Nov 18, 2016)

beautiful bud Odin wish I could.get.my hands on a clone like that.

alot of.the dispensary around have clones never have bought one from dispensary.
should I trust the names they put on them?


----------



## Odin* (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen.

@Csar Can't get a clone like this anywhere. All of the "M's" are from Animal Cookies bagseed. M10 (and 7) are GSC dominant Animal Cookies X Bubba. Plant structure (short and bushy) is all Bubba, buds look like GSC, nose is chocolate orange creamsicle cookie with a hint of the Bubba coffee musk. M5 is Bubba dominant. Same short bushy plant, but the buds look just like Bubba, stronger Bubba musk, less purple (than the GSC dominant).

Regarding dispensary clones, most sell garbage, a rare few will have some good genetics. It's a crapshoot.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Odin* said:


> _"chocolate orange creamsicle cookie with a hint of the Bubba coffee musk."_


Fuck....


----------



## Csar (Nov 19, 2016)

@odin well god damn she is a bad looking girl.
so where do you come across good clone I know a couple people who grow and only one clones and she is a bit ehh with letting her genetics get out seems like it's hard to come by good clones f


----------



## AbeFroman (Nov 19, 2016)

Odin* said:


> M10 with bud developing on it's fan leaf.


Great looking plant. I grew a C99 that grew on the fan leaves. Only other strain I have seen do it.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 22, 2016)

Chem og week 6 bred by local grower in Michigan one densest strains I've ever grown.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Chem og week 6 bred by local grower in Michigan one densest strains I've ever grown.


Gotta love the glove , Michigan


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 22, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Gotta love the glove , Michigan


Cool things are happening around Detroit but we hold it down up here in farm land.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 22, 2016)

MrDank's Golden Goat


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Cool things are happening around Detroit but we hold it down up here in farm land.


I see that !


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 23, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Cool things are happening around Detroit but we hold it down up here in farm land.


I'm glad to hear that about Detroit MI is like home to me where I'm from in Ohio.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad to hear that about Detroit MI is like home to me where I'm from in Ohio.


It's pretty rad and I've been impressed. There is a clone shop in Ann Arbor that has choice stuff regularly. Its a different world for me. I am used to 4k prohibition state grows and peering out the blinds all night. Here, everybody is blowing up warehouses and pole barns.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Michigans laws just got fucked!! They are taking away caregivers rights to get rid of there medicine at all. Now you have to get a commercial growers liscense and the stipulations to get it have made it only possible for big business to get one . We are all screwed boys and girls !! Plus Detroit is not doing anything good so I don't know where someone got that crap . Detroit just shut down 250 dispensaries and put over 1000 growers in jail . All the dispos had to move several miles out of town . Yeah great things for Detroit and Michigan. Only if your a politician


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Michigans laws just got fucked!! They are taking away caregivers rights to get rid of there medicine at all. Now you have to get a commercial growers liscense and the stipulations to get it have made it only possible for big business to get one . We are all screwed boys and girls !! Plus Detroit is not doing anything good so I don't know where someone got that crap . Detroit just shut down 250 dispensaries and put over 1000 growers in jail . All the dispos had to move several miles out of town . Yeah great things for Detroit and Michigan. Only if your a politician


Just crazy it is......


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just crazy it is......


Thats sucks!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats sucks!


It is bad ! The truth of it is that California just did worse. Prop 64 is a policemans dream in Cali. Anything over an ounce on your person is a felony. 3 felonies in Cali and you do life in prison. How's that for legalization


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Michigans laws just got fucked!! They are taking away caregivers rights to get rid of there medicine at all. Now you have to get a commercial growers liscense and the stipulations to get it have made it only possible for big business to get one . We are all screwed boys and girls !! Plus Detroit is not doing anything good so I don't know where someone got that crap . Detroit just shut down 250 dispensaries and put over 1000 growers in jail . All the dispos had to move several miles out of town . Yeah great things for Detroit and Michigan. Only if your a politician


Where someone got that crap? How about with my own fucking eyes dude? I don't live down there in that shit and wouldn't but the one trip I came down this year I would suggest to you, it was fucking cool for me. Couple hours in the city and bailed out with a box of elite clones. Oh horrible Detroit. You have it so bad there dude. Maybe you should visit a prohibition state. Oh shit, dispensaries moved miles out of town. Oh shit dude, closest one to me is 75 miles away. Laws are changing all over the place, if you haven't been preparing for that I would question why not. I don't like it but anyone with any level of intelligence should have seen that coming years ago.

So as someone who grew for 20 years in a prohibition state, who faced more years in prison that you'd ever believe and beat it, I have a very different view of the state. I fucking dig it brah.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> It is bad ! The truth of it is that California just did worse. Prop 64 is a policemans dream in Cali. Anything over an ounce on your person is a felony. 3 felonies in Cali and you do life in prison. How's that for legalization


Truly fucked


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Good for you. Laws are heading the wrong way and I bet the elite clones you got aren't so elite . Nothing wrong with Detroit . Just what they have done to it. Ask the 1000 or so caregivers who lost there homes and businesses if they were ready for it . I'm not here to argue . But you are taking defense for the wrong thing .brah


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats sucks!


Yup...


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> It is bad ! The truth of it is that California just did worse. Prop 64 is a policemans dream in Cali. Anything over an ounce on your person is a felony. 3 felonies in Cali and you do life in prison. How's that for legalization


Thats fucked up


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats fucked up


The marijuana industry was created by regular people . Just like everything else in the world besides prescription drugs. So now that it is doing better than anything ever has they will take it away and corporatize it and back to life as usual.marijuana cures cancer and they are giving everyone cancer . Not good


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok I'm done ranting


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Good for you. Laws are heading the wrong way and I bet the elite clones you got aren't so elite . Nothing wrong with Detroit . Just what they have done to it. Ask the 1000 or so caregivers who lost there homes and businesses if they were ready for it . I'm not here to argue . But you are taking defense for the wrong thing .brah


If you think I like people busted for cannabis you are nuts. I've lived through that hell, lost everything, took 7 year to even get back on my feet... but hey that was better than the 2 life sentences they tried to hit me with. So yeah, for me, this place is still a fucking candy store and I am damn stoked with the genes I brought home.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 23, 2016)

Except the regular people having long been exploiting the market prices just as the corporations will do. I am all for the individual, but let's not kid ourselves as if the entire MJ community is all feel good hippy power and not driven by money.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> The marijuana industry was created by regular people . Just like everything else in the world besides prescription drugs. So now that it is doing better than anything ever has they will take it away and corporatize it and back to life as usual.marijuana cures cancer and they are giving everyone cancer . Not good


It has been my concern for a long time. It was built by growers and we have to do our damn best to hold on to it. Unfortunately that is looking like having to play their games. These dems and repubs have all invested heavily and you can believe they are going to stroke us all off so they get paid.


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Except the regular people having long been exploiting the market prices just as the corporations will do. I am all for the individual, but let's not kid ourselves as if the entire MJ community is all feel good hippy power and not driven by money.


That's the thing...it's not really a community . ..more just a bunch of lil clicks of people...that dislike one another,for all kids of reasons . .with no real goals for the future of cannabis . .leads to thensure mj industry being wide open for anyone .


----------



## Odin* (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> It is bad ! The truth of it is that California just did worse. Prop 64 is a policemans dream in Cali. Anything over an ounce on your person is a felony. 3 felonies in Cali and you do life in prison. How's that for legalization



Let's not forget that it was already "Legal", all that was needed was a Dr's rec, and anyone of age with $20 in their pocket could get one.

All the "kids" that voted "Yes" on 64 were really just voting "Yes" for taxes, the fees that come with regulation, and McDonald's quality corporate cannabis.

But, at least we can say its Legal now. 

The bs was Trojan Horsed in via "Legalize It" and everyone bought into it (well, the majority did).


----------



## Odin* (Nov 23, 2016)

Also wanted to mention that it has been confirmed, my "Mint", which I received as a GSC clone (only 1 real GSC in that bunch), is Gelato.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Also wanted to mention that it has been confirmed, my "Mint", which I received as a GSC clone (only 1 real GSC in that bunch), is Gelato.


We already figured that out  you onowmwhich Gelato it is? They have #25, #33, #41, and #45 that I know of lol


----------



## Odin* (Nov 23, 2016)

@akhiymjames No idea on which number it is. Not even sure how to distinguish them. I believe 33 is the most popular, which could also mean it's the most common.

It stacks hard, real vigorous (blows past GG4), and gets real tall, but strong sturdy branches. Very potent smoke. Nose is floral, subtly sweet, pungent, almost a sour/tart smell. @oswizzle has heard of it described as smelling like perfume, the nose does resemble a "sharp" perfume smell.

Whichever number it is, it's bomb shit.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> That's the thing...it's not really a community . ..more just a bunch of lil clicks of people...that dislike one another,for all kids of reasons . .with no real goals for the future of cannabis . .leads to thensure mj industry being wide open for anyone .


Like a bunch of fucking children, but worse, because they damn well arent kids......


----------



## kingzt (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Michigans laws just got fucked!! They are taking away caregivers rights to get rid of there medicine at all. Now you have to get a commercial growers liscense and the stipulations to get it have made it only possible for big business to get one . We are all screwed boys and girls !! Plus Detroit is not doing anything good so I don't know where someone got that crap . Detroit just shut down 250 dispensaries and put over 1000 growers in jail . All the dispos had to move several miles out of town . Yeah great things for Detroit and Michigan. Only if your a politician


Caregiving hasn't been taking away just yet but I do believe it might in the agenda of some politicians. I didn't hear about the 1000 growers that are in jail recently but if you meant over the years since the law was incepted, that would make a little more sense. For the next year a half it's going to be a free for all for all caregivers until the state gets the new law established. I still have a little optimism because caregivers will still be allowed to grow once the law takes effect but like I stated, I feel they will eventually try to remove the system since it will taking away from the dispensaries and these commercial growing facilities.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been doing it in the D long before it was legal so I've seen a lot changes in the law. I know couple people getting commercial licensing and such. I think the industry gonna keep changing but we all just have to adapt. I think corps will take over eventually but the game needs us and quality meds I see it everyday. I just think dispensary have never really kept us growers a float so can't let that change now but I still love my city.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Nothing wrong with Detroit ! I am there or close often .


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Caregiving hasn't been taking away just yet but I do believe it might in the agenda of some politicians. I didn't hear about the 1000 growers that are in jail recently but if you meant over the years since the law was incepted, that would make a little more sense. For the next year a half it's going to be a free for all for all caregivers until the state gets the new law established. I still have a little optimism because caregivers will still be allowed to grow once the law takes effect but like I stated, I feel they will eventually try to remove the system since it will taking away from the dispensaries and these commercial growing facilities.


Yes I meant over the past years and from what I'm reading you need atleast 1 million in assets to even apply for a liscense. I know that caregivers legally can't get rid of there Meds to dispos anyway BUT they do for now . As soon as this law passes they will only get Meds from commercial growers . They will no longer accept caregiver Meds because all Meds are to be accounted for from seed to weed and sold . They know every dollar going in and out and where it's coming from. Sure you can sell under the radar and risk prison but that is not what you want to do ,I would hope .


----------



## kingzt (Nov 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yes I meant over the past years and from what I'm reading you need atleast 1 million in assets to even apply for a liscense. I know that caregivers legally can't get rid of there Meds to dispos anyway BUT they do for now . As soon as this law passes they will only get Meds from commercial growers . They will no longer accept caregiver Meds because all Meds are to be accounted for from seed to weed and sold . They know every dollar going in and out and where it's coming from. Sure you can sell under the radar and risk prison but that is not what you want to do ,I would hope .


Where did you read that you need at least a million in assets? I don't think our state would blatantly show nepotism to the wealthy. I'm not saying they wouldn't but for it to be a requirement is nuts.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> It is bad ! The truth of it is that California just did worse. Prop 64 is a policemans dream in Cali. Anything over an ounce on your person is a felony. 3 felonies in Cali and you do life in prison. How's that for legalization


Prop 64 does not affect medical patients or any part of prop 215. I still have all the same rights I did before as a medical patient. The new laws affect commercial growers and recreational users. Honestly not the biggest deal to me. Sucks for all these guys with big grows out here, but for all us personal growers /medical users have not been even the slightest bit affected. As a recreational user one should be stoked because they can now have up to an ounce legally and grow up to 6 plants that they could not before. This is literally only negative for people growing for money. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Nov 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Prop 64 does not affect medical patients or any part of prop 215. I still have all the same rights I did before as a medical patient.


No, the new law does effect both medicinal cannabis and patients. Under the new law, new protocol and stricter adherence to it will be implemented. It will become very difficult to obtain a Dr's rec. From what I here, you will require regular visits to a general physician who either writes you a "script", or feels that other alternatives should be explored. You will then take that script to a second Dr, one who already issues the rec's. This takes time and money. Also, without testing, documentation, and proof of "ailment", the vast majority of those holding recs will not be able to "renew" after 64 is initiated in '18.

On top of that, medicinal cannabis is going to be subject to the same regulations that will result in price increases, and is going to be taxed as well. It won't be taxed as high as recreational, but it is going to be taxed. It's all in writing.




kmog33 said:


> As a recreational user one should be stoked because they can now have up to an ounce legally and grow up to 6 plants that they could not before.



Anyone of age that wanted to use medicinally, or recreationally, could get an annual rec for as little as $20. That rec allowed either 12 plants in veg, or 6 in bloom, and up to 8 ounces on their person. 

I was shocked when I first went to get a rec. I brought X-rays, MRI's, Dr's diagnosis/prognosis, Orthopedic surgeon's d/p, and proof of an epidural (minor surgical procedure at the hospital). When I walked into the office it was just a bunch of "kids" bragging about how much they could smoke in a week. 

It was essentially "Legal" before, but with the taxes at both ends (cultivation and sale), the cost of implementing state regulation, and 6 months in prison for having more than an ounce, CA has taken a huge step backward. The only entities to benefit from 64 is the State.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 24, 2016)

Odin* said:


> No, the new law does effect both medicinal cannabis and patients. Under the new law, new protocol and stricter adherence to it will be implemented. It will become very difficult to obtain a Dr's rec. From what I here, you will require regular visits to a general physician who either writes you a "script", or feels that other alternatives should be explored. You will then take that script to a second Dr, one who already issues the rec's. This takes time and money. Also, without testing, documentation, and proof of "ailment", the vast majority of those holding recs will not be able to "renew" after 64 is initiated in '18.
> 
> On top of that, medicinal cannabis is going to be subject to the same regulations that will result in price increases, and is going to be taxed as well. It won't be taxed as high as recreational, but it is going to be taxed. It's all in writing.
> 
> ...


As a legitimate medical user,. None of my freedoms have changed. The laws for medical cultivation are still 100sq ft for personal medical grows and whatever plant count to provide for your medical needs. The tax doesn't affect me as I am not buying or selling it. The law allows for up to an ounce of bud to be gifted(and I think maybe traded). The fact that the law is going to keep a few douchebag kids from getting their recs doesn't bother me at all. And now they don't need to. I'm still protected for I think six pounds under my rec. Dispensaries were already saying they were paying taxes/charging you for them out here so that's not new. It's a business just like any other. If you make money off it in our market, the govt is going to want a piece of it. Ita understood in every business was except this one. It makes me laugh sometimes. It's like people just want weed to be legal like... I actually cant think of anything comparable that isn't taxed really gnarly at somepoint. Every looked at CR-V on booze. It's an additional tax on top of your sales tax, and the business selling booze have to pay for special licenses to do so. Tobacco is the same. Makes sense weed would fall in this line. I know that in my personal standpoint and everything I've read about whether this affect me as a medical user under prop 215, this doesn't affect me or anything I am doing at all, and benefits a bunch of guys and girls I know that just like to smoke. Im not arguing that it's great or anything g like that, but it's nowhere near as bad as everyone seems to think or try to make it seem. Sorry to all you guys making money off bud that now have to pay taxes and be registered/regulated. It actually says big things about the progression of the industry as a whole in the us that so many states have recreational laws right now, even if they're kind of shitty. Let's compare it to prohibition....lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

Kmog as much I what you write sounds not too bad, I don't think you factor any of the knock on effects....anyway, not shit changed over where I am so things continue as they have for the last, well forever.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 24, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of designer og and it's all your fault @akhiymjames 

Good looks


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Kmog as much I what you write sounds not too bad, I don't think you factor any of the knock on effects....anyway, not shit changed over where I am so things continue as they have for the last, well forever.


I know that if you were acting under the protections of prop 215, you are still protected by proposition 215. Nothing changes for you. This proposition only affect commercial growers and recreational users. Medical users are exempt from the tax imparted by proposition 64. 

" Patients who have a state medical marijuana ID card will be exempt from the state sales tax immediately, according to the State Board of Equalization. If you spend more than $100 per month on medicine, it should pay you to get a state ID card. State ID cards are available from county health departments; under Prop 64 the card fees are capped at $100 ($50 for Medi-Cal patien"
http://www.canorml.org/news/what_will_be_legal_and_what_wont_after_Prop_64

http://friendsofprop64.org/prop-215/

http://theleafonline.com/c/politics/2016/08/prop-215-rights-not-affected-prop-64/

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 24, 2016)

Regulation (legalization) is bullshit, but I for one didnt expect any different. We live in a world where diseases are sold by the dozen, but you can buy a pill to regulate it, if you got the cash to buy that pill, if you are lucky. 
Its a greedy fucking world we live in, and there was/is no way in hell that corporate interests would just allow this healing herb to get to the people FULLY where it needs to be, which is DEregulation.
All these props are just another means of control, but anyway, as Vnsmkr previously stated, things won't be changing anytime soon where I am. Carry on


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 25, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Regulation (legalization) is bullshit, but I for one didnt expect any different. We live in a world where diseases are sold by the dozen, but you can buy a pill to regulate it, if you got the cash to buy that pill, if you are lucky.
> Its a greedy fucking world we live in, and there was/is no way in hell that corporate interests would just allow this healing herb to get to the people FULLY where it needs to be, which is DEregulation.
> All these props are just another means of control, but anyway, as Vnsmkr previously stated, things won't be changing anytime soon where I am. Carry on


I agree. I'm not arguing that prop 64 is good, but it is what it is. Medical patients need not worry any more than they do already. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah brah, it is what it is as usual. I just wish we, as cannabis connoisseurs, would jump on that same page united as one (all of us) instead of trying to step on one another for a buck. This shit would have been solved already had that been the case. At least thats what my mind tells me


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah brah, it is what it is as usual. I just wish we, as cannabis connoisseurs, would jump on that same page united as one (all of us) instead of trying to step on one another for a buck. This shit would have been solved already had that been the case. At least thats what my mind tells me


hear hear!


----------



## LamontCranston (Nov 26, 2016)

Below is a clone I was gifted years ago dubbed 'Yellow'. It comes from an older dude who for a long time did not want this plant to be shared. To my knowledge, she is a trainwreck/sour diesel cross resulting from a herm. I call it Golden Dream, formerly known as Yellow Diesel. It contains quite a bit of CBD and other goodies. When stressed it will produce herm flowers but if you keep her in good shape you're in for a treat. It has a lot of medicinal benefits, and a wonderful high. The first year or so with it I had no idea it was a high CBD strain, I just knew it gave a great lunch time buzz. Here is her cannabinoid and terpene profile. I am one of the two sole keepers of this beauty. =) 

P.S. Sunrise Analytical sets the bar pretty high when it comes to analyzing cannabis. =p


----------



## Odin* (Nov 26, 2016)

Had a couple from my OG hybrid (first time bloom), wasn't sure what it was crossed with, now I know. Nose is real strong of fresh squeezed lime and fuel, a hint of cat piss nutty earth on the backend. It's OG hybrid x GG4. Plant structure is all from the OG hybrid, buds structure is 50/50 of the two.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Had a couple from my OG hybrid (first time bloom), wasn't sure what it was crossed with, now I know. Nose is real strong of fresh squeezed lime and fuel, a hint of cat piss nutty earth on the backend. It's OG hybrid x GG4. Plant structure is all from the OG hybrid, buds structure is 50/50 of the two.


Shit @Odin* looks like some serious fkn fire!!! I would like to roll in it, literally!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

LamontCranston said:


> Below is a clone I was gifted years ago dubbed 'Yellow'. It comes from an older dude who for a long time did not want this plant to be shared. To my knowledge, she is a trainwreck/sour diesel cross resulting from a herm. I call it Golden Dream, formerly known as Yellow Diesel. It contains quite a bit of CBD and other goodies. When stressed it will produce herm flowers but if you keep her in good shape you're in for a treat. It has a lot of medicinal benefits, and a wonderful high. The first year or so with it I had no idea it was a high CBD strain, I just knew it gave a great lunch time buzz. Here is her cannabinoid and terpene profile. I am one of the two sole keepers of this beauty. =)
> 
> P.S. Sunrise Analytical sets the bar pretty high when it comes to analyzing cannabis. =p
> 
> View attachment 3839461 View attachment 3839462 View attachment 3839463 View attachment 3839464 View attachment 3839465


Nice huh, 2 to 1, good stuff


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 26, 2016)

Pre-2k Blueberry sativa trichomes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Pre-2k Blueberry sativa trichomes


Very nice @waterproof808 !


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 26, 2016)

I was given a new strain about a week haft ago. Which a mate bred. Its cross with a THC Bomb and TGA Space dawg. One of my mates will not even grow it because of the smell. I was tolled that its a very fast at growing plant and that it produces huge buds. And that you can smell it from a mile away. And as I said this is 10 days old


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Michigans laws just got fucked!! They are taking away caregivers rights to get rid of there medicine at all. Now you have to get a commercial growers liscense and the stipulations to get it have made it only possible for big business to get one . We are all screwed boys and girls !! Plus Detroit is not doing anything good so I don't know where someone got that crap . Detroit just shut down 250 dispensaries and put over 1000 growers in jail . All the dispos had to move several miles out of town . Yeah great things for Detroit and Michigan. Only if your a politician


Caregivers can still sell to their patients and can still transport the same amount of product. The laws that affect caregivers didn't change. The dispensaries need this kind of regulation, they are selling medicine. And no offense bro but if the dispensaries were where you were unloading your wares then you wouldn't be able to compete when the quality grower product starts rolling in. The patient to patient market has had the better bud (dispensaries don't pay enough to get anything but overages from cash croppers and newcomers who don't know better...at least here in the capital) since the first time they shut down the dispensaries.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Caregivers can still sell to their patients and can still transport the same amount of product. The laws that affect caregivers didn't change. The dispensaries need this kind of regulation, they are selling medicine. And no offense bro but if the dispensaries were where you were unloading your wares then you wouldn't be able to compete when the quality grower product starts rolling in. The patient to patient market has had the better bud (dispensaries don't pay enough to get anything but overages from cash croppers and newcomers who don't know better...at least here in the capital) since the first time they shut down the dispensaries.


Quality grower products ? Haha yeah the quality growers are killing lame growers like me. I don't get rid of anything though .i Just grow personal .


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Quality grower products ? Haha yeah the quality growers are killing lame growers like me. I don't get rid of anything though .i Just grow personal .


Those that grow for themselves tend to grow great bud. Self preservation is the best motivation.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Those that grow for themselves tend to grow great bud. Self preservation is the best motivation.


Great quote. That is my point exactly


----------



## kgp (Dec 1, 2016)

A little pic of gg4


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

kgp said:


> A little pic of gg4
> 
> View attachment 3843395


That's one better pics of the glue I've seen great job


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bred in the mitten Chem #4 mom x Larry og father=Chem og week 8


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

Larry og from west coast early 2000's


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 7, 2016)

The White - Some of the strongest herb I have ever had.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> The White - Some of the strongest herb I have ever had.View attachment 3847962


Nice man. I only have one cross with the white in it, and i would agree just based on that cross. It has the staying power too!


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 7, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> The White - Some of the strongest herb I have ever had.View attachment 3847962


Nice I have a real strong pine cleaner smelling strain with a very similar plant structure. Thin stretchy branches but the buds are small, super frosty and hard and man 2 hit real deal staying power.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Dec 7, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> Nice I have a real strong pine cleaner smelling strain with a very similar plant structure. Thin stretchy branches but the buds are small, super frosty and hard and man 2 hit real deal staying power.


Sounds like it's from the chemdawg/new york diesel side of the genepool.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 7, 2016)

Just a bit of a update on x strain I was given. Its a cross between THC bomb and TGA space dawg. It has been in flower for a few days its just under 4 weeks I've been hand feeding it. Its looking pretty good


----------



## kgp (Dec 8, 2016)

Gg4
Wet and dry


----------



## kgp (Dec 8, 2016)

Sfv


----------



## kgp (Dec 8, 2016)

This is being brokered in for my amigo who is also a member here. He will remain anonymous unless he posts, which is cool. I know he's been looking for this for a while. I'm happy he scored. 

Aj's sour diesel aka the original diesel


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 8, 2016)

kgp said:


> This is being brokered in for my amigo who is also a member here. He will remain anonymous unless he posts, which is cool. I know he's been looking for this for a while. I'm happy he scored.
> 
> Aj's sour diesel aka the original diesel
> 
> ...



I really miss my old sourd cut, we called it ecsd or sourd at the time, its name has evolved since then. At the time I had another cut via schroomy420 that we called original diesel. It was a shorter plant, more indicia type structure, deadly potent, and just a nasty odor. Im not sure if it was really a chem or what but it was a good plant.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2016)

kgp said:


> This is being brokered in for my amigo who is also a member here. He will remain anonymous unless he posts, which is cool. I know he's been looking for this for a while. I'm happy he scored.
> 
> Aj's sour diesel aka the original diesel
> 
> ...


Is this Sour D or Original Diesel cus I thought those were different?


----------



## kgp (Dec 9, 2016)

This is aj's cut of sour diesel. It is the original that was first sour diesel out. Not the strain original diesel, I think that was also called daywrecker. 

That was supposed to say the original sour diesel.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 9, 2016)

All this Sour D talk is making me pissed. Not at anyone here, but at my greedy bro that lost it ~8 years back. For fucks sake man. 


Fuck it, got some chicken thighs and steak on the grill, kids playing inside, got to run my car for a bit today, pretty high, kinda stoned, and having a beer. Life's good.


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 10, 2016)

She's around my area but the person with it wants $450 for clone. Can't bring myself to pay it, medicinally I need kushes and cookies. Probably a karma thang... I was getting 450/zone in okla in the mid 2000s.. no breaks 72 on elbows. Was an interesting time competing against beasters.


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 10, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> She's around my area but the person with it wants $450 for clone. Can't bring myself to pay it, medicinally I need kushes and cookies. Probably a karma thang... I was getting 450/zone in okla in the mid 2000s.. no breaks 72 on elbows. Was an interesting time competing against beasters.


Bro beat the system find 9 other guys who are dead set on Sour D then collect 45 from each. I'm gonna do something similar with 6 people at a time.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 10, 2016)

I was reading that the aj cut was going 50 a gram in NYC in the 90's. Freaking crazy.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Dec 10, 2016)

Anyone have much info on the differences between Ajs cut and the ECSD? 
Recently acquired a "New York Sour D" which has been held for the last 20+ years by a guy up in NY. Told that this is THE sour cut to have, and this dude's cuts tend to live up to the hype.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

the info i just saw on ecsd vs aj...."
I prefer AJ's Sour Diesel myself because she is a little easier to grow and actually has a bigger yield. I also like her because she flowers faster (11-12 wks), has a more open structure that allows for good light penetration to the lowers, the fact she doesn't hermy on her lowers like ECSD does and the more diesel, less citrus flavor to the buds. Dont get me wrong though, I love ECSD for her massive buds, more balanced body/head buzz and non-foxtailing, compact buds. I kinda hate foxtailing buds like AJ's does.
I do like JB Diesel, Black Lime Reserve, Bio Diesel and Sour Dubble too. But AJ's Sour Diesel is probably going to remain as my favorite. I did just get a special cut of Headbanger being passed around and I have high hopes for it. AJ's Sour Diesel and ECSD are a pain in the arse to grow, I'd love to have the yield and flavor in a more easy to grow package. Headbanger just might be the ticket."

docgreenstone


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 11, 2016)

DHN Platinum GSC 44 days into flower. Seems almost the same as The animal cookies cut that I have as well.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 11, 2016)

SR71 Purple Kush - Almost 60 days in the flower don't think I'm gonna run this again vegg's slower than I've ever seen.


----------



## cd123atd4e (Dec 11, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Deathstar outta Ohio


I ♡ deatstar and sour diesels in general. ogs will suffice too


----------



## cd123atd4e (Dec 11, 2016)

kgp said:


> Chem d. Yes it's legit, see the tmv, that's how you can tell you have a real cut.
> View attachment 3262235


Might sound dumb but tmv


----------



## cd123atd4e (Dec 11, 2016)

cd123atd4e said:


> Might sound dumb but tmv


What does tmv mean


----------



## cd123atd4e (Dec 11, 2016)

Nevermind.. tobacco mosiac virus.. i thought that killed weed plants


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 11, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> DHN Platinum GSC 44 days into flower. Seems almost the same as The animal cookies cut that I have as well.View attachment 3850980


I had the same one . Ugly piece of shit . I never got around to flowering it .


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I had the same one . Ugly piece of shit . I never got around to flowering it .


Boy-o-boy did you miss out.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 12, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Boy-o-boy did you miss out.


I know it is fire I couldn't ever get it big enough to really be worth it . I'm about to try in house genetics Platinum Scout and see how she stacks up


----------



## greengrassgrower1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is some clone only Purple punch.. She has a crazy loud fruity smell, and bag appeal is top notch. I reversed a GG4 with colloidal silver and and made a bunch of crosses Purple Punch being one of them..


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

greengrassgrower1 said:


> Here is some clone only Purple punch.. She has a crazy loud fruity smell, and bag appeal is top notch. I reversed a GG4 with colloidal silver and and made a bunch of crosses Purple Punch being one of them..
> 
> View attachment 3852329
> View attachment 3852331


There is another breeder on instagram that has this strain . Unless you are him ? What are the genetics ? Thanks


----------



## greengrassgrower1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> There is another breeder on instagram that has this strain . Unless you are him ? What are the genetics ? Thanks



The genetics of purple punch are Larry Og x GDP. I received the cut from a friend. This cut is being spread around in Cali like wild fire.. My IG is Greengrassgrow you can look though and see all my little pollen chucking projects..


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

greengrassgrower1 said:


> The genetics of purple punch are Larry Og x GDP. I received the cut from a friend. This cut is being spread around in Cali like wild fire.. My IG is Greengrassgrow you can look though and see all my little pollen chucking projects..


I will follow you ! Thanks for the info . It's greatly appreciated. I cannot find which one is you ? There are several ? Mine is the same as my handle here stonironi . Follow me if you don't mind so I can find it .


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 13, 2016)

greengrassgrower1 said:


> Here is some clone only Purple punch.. She has a crazy loud fruity smell, and bag appeal is top notch. I reversed a GG4 with colloidal silver and and made a bunch of crosses Purple Punch being one of them..
> 
> View attachment 3852329
> View attachment 3852331


Those are some frosty plants there, So is the GG4 worth the hectic hunt I am on? Having two clone only strains makes me want another but I got C99 from seed thats the frostiest thing I have seen next to the GG I see most places.


----------



## kgp (Dec 13, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> Those are some frosty plants there, So is the GG4 worth the hectic hunt I am on? Having two clone only strains makes me want another but I got C99 from seed thats the frostiest thing I have seen next to the GG I see most places.


Not to hectic. What state do you live?


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 13, 2016)

kgp said:


> Not to hectic. What state do you live?


I am In Fl. I am always 5 years behind everyone trying to find the stuff everyone else is growing. I get seed cross after seed cross of stuff I want to run and go thru pheno hunts and get frustrated becsuse I dont have the room I would love to have and its fun dont get me wrong, but when you see everyone with great buds and not a store in the state to get the goodies you would like, just plain sucks. Kind of like being the poor kid at Christmas feeling. But hey its a learning experience also. I cant complain to much.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 13, 2016)

. 


RockStarGrower said:


> I am In Fl. I am always 5 years behind everyone trying to find the stuff everyone else is growing. I get seed cross after seed cross of stuff I want to run and go thru pheno hunts and get frustrated becsuse I dont have the room I would love to have and its fun dont get me wrong, but when you see everyone with great buds and not a store in the state to get the goodies you would like, just plain sucks. Kind of like being the poor kid at Christmas feeling. But hey its a learning experience also. I cant complain to much.


Make friends with someone that has glue and ask them to send you a cut


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 13, 2016)

GNOME GROWN said:


> .
> 
> 
> Make friends with someone that has glue and ask them to send you a cut


. I just dont want to come off as a mooch to people I dont know, I am better at asking people if they want cuts. Lol. At least I am able to be in the position to make a decent trade thou. When looking for seed form its like a major speed bump After researching every seed breeder that says they have the real deal and reading all the fourms to find out thats not the case also and most breeders are trying to make cash off the name or they just did a cross of the plant and didnt stabilize it giving problems to the growers, guess its all part of the growing Journey/strain hunt


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> . I just dont want to come off as a mooch to people I dont know, I am better at asking people if they want cuts. Lol. At least I am able to be in the position to make a decent trade thou. When looking for seed form its like a major speed bump After researching every seed breeder that says they have the real deal and reading all the fourms to find out thats not the case also and most breeders are trying to make cash off the name or they just did a cross of the plant and didnt stabilize it giving problems to the growers, guess its all part of the growing Journey/strain hunt


Dungeon vault genetics has feminized gg#4 . That is gonna bE the best you can get and honestly probably better than the clone only as that cut is wore out after being passed around for the past few years .


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dungeon vault genetics has feminized gg#4 . That is gonna bE the best you can get and honestly probably better than the clone only as that cut is wore out after being passed around for the past few years .


My luck they are sold out. Did sound like the best out there like you said thou.


----------



## xmatox (Dec 14, 2016)

Some Madman Og and Alien Og I just grew, and got tested.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 14, 2016)

xmatox said:


> Some Madman Og and Alien Og I just grew, and got tested.


A lot of these testing facilities are on BS be careful . Not knocking your Meds ,they look great ,but there is a very low chance you are running 2 completely different strains at close to 29 % . That is extremely hard to accomplish and I'm seeing it everywhere now . I don't know, just my opinion.


----------



## xmatox (Dec 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> A lot of these testing facilities are on BS be careful . Not knocking your Meds ,they look great ,but there is a very low chance you are running 2 completely different strains at close to 29 % . That is extremely hard to accomplish and I'm seeing it everywhere now . I don't know, just my opinion.


I have been genetic hunting for over 3 years now. This isn't random.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 14, 2016)

Just courious how much it cost to get tested and if they double test or if its standard to get a separate company's test to confirm results?


----------



## xmatox (Dec 14, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> Just courious how much it cost to get tested and if they double test or if its standard to get a separate company's test to confirm results?


I pay $50 a test because I buy them in bulk. The lab I use triple test the results. Separate companies test would just cost me more money. The lab I am currently using we have gone through over 50 strains and they seem pretty accurate.


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 14, 2016)

I need a connect for clone-onlys in Canada. Peace!!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 14, 2016)

xmatox said:


> I have been genetic hunting for over 3 years now. This isn't random.


I am sorry . I came off the wrong way . That is incredible you are killing it .


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> A lot of these testing facilities are on BS be careful . Not knocking your Meds ,they look great ,but there is a very low chance you are running 2 completely different strains at close to 29 % .





xmatox said:


> I have been genetic hunting for over 3 years now. This isn't random.





Stonironi said:


> I am sorry . I came off the wrong way . That is incredible you are killing it .



I don't bother with the testing BS anymore. ~5 years back, just for shits and giggles, me and a buddy sent stuff out to see how just how bad the testing was. OG VS bunk bs strain. He had a friend of his send shit out through their shop, with "bs made up name" VS "bs made up cool/trending name". I sent the same shit out with "bad ass OG name" VS "unknown bunk name". Completely different results from the same strains, same plants, same cuts (buds from mid plant generally have higher THC due to optimal light VS light degradation). Results are not valid. If you ask me, the results are largely based on nomenclature and (to a lesser extent) presence.

Just for reference, the results for the bunk strain with a "trendy" name/bunk name (don't remember what we called it) came back at 28%/16% (respectively), the OG cut with OG name came back as 26.5% (with OG designation) and 17% (some bunk name). Results were similar between two labs (SC and another).

Edit- not that the numbers were the same, just that the "high/low/nomenclature" results were the same.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Dec 15, 2016)

Shaggn said:


> I need a connect for clone-onlys in Canada. Peace!!


Find Ladybug man, that cat has every cut for the last 30 years I think


----------



## xmatox (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I don't bother with the testing BS anymore. ~5 years back, just for shits and giggles, me and a buddy sent stuff out to see how just how bad the testing was. OG VS bunk bs strain. He had a friend of his send shit out through their shop, with "bs made up name" VS "bs made up cool/trending name". I sent the same shit out with "bad ass OG name" VS "unknown bunk name". Completely different results from the same strains, same plants, same cuts (buds from mid plant generally have higher THC due to optimal light VS light degradation). Results are not valid. If you ask me, the results are largely based on nomenclature and (to a lesser extent) presence.
> 
> Just for reference, the results for the bunk strain with a "trendy" name/bunk name (don't remember what we called it) came back at 28%/16% (respectively), the OG cut with OG name came back as 26.5% (with OG designation) and 17% (some bunk name). Results were similar between two labs (SC and another).
> 
> Edit- not that the numbers were the same, just that the "high/low/nomenclature" results were the same.


I get strains tested for my delivery service,not just my grows. I too, have dealt with funky test scores and get irritated at times, but part of testing is knowing how they test. A large part of it is water content. If you try testing again, try letting your bud dry out just a little. Sc labs was pretty inconsistent, but the lab I have been using for a few months now seems to be giving me the same results (or damn near close) that others are getting on the same product.


----------



## xmatox (Dec 15, 2016)

All test hating aside, it's something you have to accept if you want to sell in a legal rec state.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

xmatox said:


> I get strains tested for my delivery service,not just my grows. I too, have dealt with funky test scores and get irritated at times, but part of testing is knowing how they test. A large part of it is water content. If you try testing again, try letting your bud dry out just a little. Sc labs was pretty inconsistent, but the lab I have been using for a few months now seems to be giving me the same results (or damn near close) that others are getting on the same product.



Completely dried and cured and my buddy would let stuff get dried to the point of "brittle". I'm pretty savvy to testing procedures/variables, I worked for/executed testing at a medical lab for a little bit while in school. No room for error there, so maybe my standards are a little high. Current methods aren't accurate, THC alone means little without full terpene/cannabinoid details, and even then, our understanding of their relevance/interaction/relationship is in it's infancy, so we don't fully understand what those numbers are telling us. Testing is "fun", a novelty of sorts, I just don't feel that they are all that reliable.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I don't bother with the testing BS anymore. ~5 years back, just for shits and giggles, me and a buddy sent stuff out to see how just how bad the testing was. OG VS bunk bs strain. He had a friend of his send shit out through their shop, with "bs made up name" VS "bs made up cool/trending name". I sent the same shit out with "bad ass OG name" VS "unknown bunk name". Completely different results from the same strains, same plants, same cuts (buds from mid plant generally have higher THC due to optimal light VS light degradation). Results are not valid. If you ask me, the results are largely based on nomenclature and (to a lesser extent) presence.
> 
> Just for reference, the results for the bunk strain with a "trendy" name/bunk name (don't remember what we called it) came back at 28%/16% (respectively), the OG cut with OG name came back as 26.5% (with OG designation) and 17% (some bunk name). Results were similar between two labs (SC and another).
> 
> Edit- not that the numbers were the same, just that the "high/low/nomenclature" results were the same.


That is good. I have heard and seen the same story with different results but I am glad you are in a legit spot with good testing . Your stuff looks fire . Congrats


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

xmatox said:


> I get strains tested for my delivery service,not just my grows. I too, have dealt with funky test scores and get irritated at times, but part of testing is knowing how they test. A large part of it is water content. If you try testing again, try letting your bud dry out just a little. Sc labs was pretty inconsistent, but the lab I have been using for a few months now seems to be giving me the same results (or damn near close) that others are getting on the same product.


See and I know that was my problem because I don't dry my flowers to the point of dust. I like mine sticky so my test results show that with 13% moisture still left. I'm seeing guys with less than 2% and the bud looks like crap pulling higher results than me. I'm not drying it enough .


----------



## xmatox (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Completely dried and cured and my buddy would let stuff get dried to the point of "brittle". I'm pretty savvy to testing procedures/variables, I worked for/executed testing at a medical lab for a little bit while in school. No room for error there, so maybe my standards are a little high. Current methods aren't accurate, THC alone means little without full terpene/cannabinoid details, and even then, our understanding of their relevance/interaction/relationship is in it's infancy, so we don't fully understand what those numbers are telling us. Testing is "fun", a novelty of sorts, I just don't feel that they are all that reliable.


You win! Happy growing


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2016)

@xmatox Not trying to win, just laying down the facts on my end. We're all on the same team here, so if you win, I win, they win, we all win. I feel like a fuckin' winner now. Need some more tiger's blood.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @xmatox Not trying to win, just laying down the facts on my end. We're all on the same team here, so if you win, I win, they win, we all win. I feel like a fuckin' winner now. Need some more tiger's blood.


Dude I love that . It's great !


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dude I love that . It's great !


That's exactly what Charlie Sheen said while contracting HIV.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> That's exactly what Charlie Sheen said while contracting HIV.



Oh God no!

Truth be told, back when I was devastating, I was too afraid to get tested (made me feel like I was setting myself up for "failure"). I gave blood every month instead. If there's an issue with your blood (rejected), they have to tell you why. Never got that call, thank you Jesus.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 16, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> That's exactly what Charlie Sheen said while contracting HIV.


Damn . You were there !?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Oh God no!
> 
> Truth be told, back when I was devastating, I was too afraid to get tested (made me feel like I was setting myself up for "failure"). I gave blood every month instead. If there's an issue with your blood (rejected), they have to tell you why. Never got that call, thank you Jesus.


I donate plasma from time to time just for this reason. Don't need the money cus it ain't shit lol but it helps someone plus it's basically a free test without having to go to doctor to say I need HIV test and then waiting for results. 

Good present in the mailbox yesterday


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Damn . You were there !?


Don't be silly, of course I wasn't there. That would have been aiding and abedding.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2016)

Howdy everyone
Been picking up clones here and there getting ready to start my new job as a master grower / operations manager for a Recreational grow in Monroe OR. Picked up a dosidos, king tut, jelly og, sunset sherbet, and picked up the sfv og again. My boy got the gummy bear and chem dawg special reserve clone i will be snagging a copy of in mendo on the way back from Emerald Cup. Also picked up an animal cookies, blackberry, and bubbleyum recently . Got an ogkb and tk on the way from an old timer.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 16, 2016)

@akhiymjames You ever have any problems rooting when received in zip locks like that? I ask because I've promised to send "X-mas" gifts, but was unsure of the best way to do so. I was thinking unrooted in zips would be a good method, but had some doubts. Anyhow, some nice wares you got there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @akhiymjames You ever have any problems rooting when received in zip locks like that? I ask because I've promised to send "X-mas" gifts, but was unsure of the best way to do so. I was thinking unrooted in zips would be a good method, but had some doubts. Anyhow, some nice wares you got there.


Long as cuts are super healthy when cut and bottom of the clones kept moist so they don't dry out they're fine. Always have to recut and dunk in water to hydrate them back up then root away. Great way to send but I like rooted better lol. Thanks bro hoping they all root


----------



## RockStarGrower (Dec 16, 2016)

Rubber band damp cotton balls to the bottom of the cuts works good for shipping also.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 16, 2016)

Platinum GSC at 49 days into flower.. Looking like a keeper. View attachment 3855382


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 17, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> View attachment 3855381 View attachment 3855384 Platinum GSC at 49 days into flower.. Looking like a keeper.View attachment 3855381 View attachment 3855382


Yes she is. I miss her


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 17, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Yes she is. I miss her


So do I lol I need her back even tho she was a pain


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @akhiymjames You ever have any problems rooting when received in zip locks like that? I ask because I've promised to send "X-mas" gifts, but was unsure of the best way to do so. I was thinking unrooted in zips would be a good method, but had some doubts. Anyhow, some nice wares you got there.


I have a bunch going out today. I root in rockwool take a plastic bag and rap the cube and tape it up. Then slide them in a toilet paper roll, tape it all down to a flat rate box and it is done. I have sent from Maine to Hawaii like this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Here is a couple of the boxs. They are full so no tubes. Just tape them in to a block and to the box.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 17, 2016)

@akhiymjames @Dr.D81 Good info guys. I feel a little more confident about sending some out, want to ensure their survival.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

smell? unless you shippin same state lmao


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue shop towels (auto parts store ) around cut end holds moisture well for them, then into a large zip lock bag, then into your shipper box. Low smell, & a little humidity . Works well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> smell? unless you shippin same state lmao


I have never had a problem and there have been a lot of clones go like this


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice. Yes please!! Let me know when you need my Addy to send some primo cuts to Canada. Please...


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 17, 2016)

@Shaggn 

The first rule of cut club is don't talk about cut club. The second rule of cut club is don't talk about cut club (unless it's through PM's).


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 17, 2016)

RockStarGrower said:


> Rubber band damp cotton balls to the bottom of the cuts works good for shipping also.


Why not just send rooted cuts ? Seems like less guess work . Just use root riot cubes then put in bag ?


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Why not just send rooted cuts ? Seems like less guess work . Just use root riot cubes then put in bag ?


Winter, moisture, frozen roots, dead.

Even in the warmer months, rooted clones need to be unpacked, and planted, in a short amount of time. After 48-72 hours with almost no air they're done for. In comparison cuttings can last a week plus in the exact same environment.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yep, rooted cuts will try to grow with no water or light in the mail and end up dying quick. Without roots they're in a mini stasis for about a week. I've had cuts get delayed in the mail for a week and a half from CA to hi and we fine when they got there with no roots, while cuts I sent to norcal with roots(because dude demanded it) died within 2. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Winter, moisture, frozen roots, dead.
> 
> Even in the warmer months, rooted clones need to be unpacked, and planted, in a short amount of time. After 48-72 hours with almost no air they're done for. In comparison cuttings can last a week plus in the exact same environment.


Great answer . Thank you


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yep, rooted cuts will try to grow with no water or light in the mail and end up dying quick. Without roots they're in a mini stasis for about a week. I've had cuts get delayed in the mail for a week and a half from CA to hi and we fine when they got there with no roots, while cuts I sent to norcal with roots(because dude demanded it) died within 2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Wow I learn something new everyday


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Here is a couple of the boxs. They are full so no tubes. Just tape them in to a block and to the box.View attachment 3855696 View attachment 3855697


Straight G! I think I have been going to way too much trouble with my methods... Haha. Thanks brother


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 18, 2016)

Idk why but I honestly never even thought about trying to get cuts mailed
In an anti weed state I always just figured I'd never get to grow any clone onlys unless I make a drive 
Got me thinking now tho


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Idk why but I honestly never even thought about trying to get cuts mailed
> In an anti weed state I always just figured I'd never get to grow any clone onlys unless I make a drive
> Got me thinking now tho


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 19, 2016)

I have shipped once with success. 5 of 6 survived. They were rooted in cups already. put another cup on top to create a capsule.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 19, 2016)

Running 3 different cuts of GSC at the moment, DHN, PCG, and another cut I sourced from a friend. Will be interesting to see side by side differences or similarities. Here is a lower bud From friends cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 19, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Running 3 different cuts of GSC at the moment, DHN, PCG, and another cut I sourced from a friend. Will be interesting to see side by side differences or similarities. Here is a lower bud From friends cut.View attachment 3857073


What's the PCG Platinum like? Is that the same cut Buds n Roses had or different?


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What's the PCG Platinum like? Is that the same cut Buds n Roses had or different?


Hey James, I was told that the PCG cut was the forum cut, but I am not sure. Will post some pics tonight folks can chime in


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheeseberry in veg

 

Sorry for the purple, my cam is messed up... I also have BlackBerry Skunk in veg, GG#4 in veg, Exodus Cheese revegging, Chrome Diesel revegging, and BB#3 about to flower. Doing a BB#3 S1 project, so I'm excited for that, and just generally happy to get the garden back into gear. 

It feels like it's been a long time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is a monster Bruce Banner #3, transplanted into 10gal today and stuffed into a tomato cage as well... 
 

Today is the first day of colloidal silver spraying for these plants, they'll be in flower by the New Year.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 20, 2016)

GG4 bout day 50 in bloom


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 22, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOTQ-Bvjvbh/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Golden Goat, that's just a side nug, this thing is a great producer, a true champion. My last run with her after about 5 years.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2016)

unrooted is the way to go for flying...


----------



## skuba (Dec 26, 2016)

Anybody growing Purple Punch?


----------



## Odin* (Dec 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOTQ-Bvjvbh/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> Golden Goat, that's just a side nug, this thing is a great producer, a true champion. My last run with her after about 5 years.



I've got a few strains that have taken a "back seat" of late, but I can't bring myself to let them go. I've done that it the past ("release"), regretted it every time.

My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 26, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I've got a few strains that have taken a "back seat" of late, but I can't bring myself to let them go. I've done that it the past ("release"), regretted it every time.
> 
> My condolences for your loss.


Sometimes it's time to move on, I got a solid lineup to replace this genetic so i'm not super worried, and i can always get more clones of her if i need.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sometimes it's time to move on, I got a solid lineup to replace this genetic so i'm not super worried, and i can always get more clones of her if i need.



RIP.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 27, 2016)

One plant that I have grown only a few times but every time I have grown her it just seem to gets better each time. These 3 are 91 krypt would have to be one of the fastest I have ever grown. They where veg for 4.2 weeks and are 3 weeks in to flowering. The buds grow huge and every time I have grown them they have all gone over 2 lbs pre plant. Its been very hot over here they love the heat and like the cold just a great all round plant. The one bad thing is the seeds only come as regular seeds. I had put 2 in and finish up with one male and one female


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like Bushmaster .. almost 99.9% sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

skuba said:


> Anybody growing Purple Punch?


I don't know if anyone is here but many on IG are. It's not a clone only there are seeds of it out there but it does look fire. Seems like another version of Gods Gift lol. Also I think DVG made the same cross too Grandpa Larry cus Purple Punch is Larry OG x GDP


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know if anyone is here but many on IG are. It's not a clone only there are seeds of it out there but it does look fire. Seems like another version of Gods Gift lol. Also I think DVG made the same cross too Grandpa Larry cus Purple Punch is Larry OG x GDP


Hopefully DVG releases it .


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Hopefully DVG releases it .


He been released that one bro lol it's old. It's how he made Grandpas Breath(OGKB x Grandpa Larry) check around you might be able to find it under Kens brand still as that's who it was made originally for


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He been released that one bro lol it's old. It's how he made Grandpas Breath(OGKB x Grandpa Larry) check around you might be able to find it under Kens brand still as that's who it was made originally for


Grandpa's breath is Tahoe not Larry in the cross. 

Ogkb x Tahoe(from Cali con seed) x gdp

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Grandpa's breath is Tahoe not Larry in the cross.
> 
> Ogkb x Tahoe(from Cali con seed) x gdp
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Ahh your right what did I know he made a Larry OG cross thought it was Grandpas Breath


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

He did make a Larry OG x GDP but it's not the parents for Grandpas Breath tho but it's still sold under GDP brand


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ahh your right what did I know he made a Larry OG cross thought it was Grandpas Breath


He has grandpa Larry and Ken's og and a couple others he did with GDP let me think on the others, I think there are at least two .Ore with Larry and GDP or Larry and cookies. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ken's granddaddy has an og in it, not named. 
Ken's kush has at least two ogs in it and GDP


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 29, 2016)

i just seen cats talking bout that ounch on fb. everyone was saying it was seed but dude said its a clone.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i just seen cats talking bout that ounch on fb. everyone was saying it was seed but dude said its a clone.


What you talking about Purple Punch?


----------



## skuba (Dec 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know if anyone is here but many on IG are. It's not a clone only there are seeds of it out there but it does look fire. Seems like another version of Gods Gift lol. Also I think DVG made the same cross too Grandpa Larry cus Purple Punch is Larry OG x GDP


I'm talking about the cut from the Village that various growers on IG have, LarryxGDP, looks insane and is supposed to smell like blue Powerade. I'm intrigued


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 29, 2016)

skuba said:


> I'm talking about the cut from the Village that various growers on IG have, LarryxGDP, looks insane and is supposed to smell like blue Powerade. I'm intrigued
> 
> View attachment 3863906


That's the one I want too... Haha


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2016)

Me 2


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He did make a Larry OG x GDP but it's not the parents for Grandpas Breath tho but it's still sold under GDP brand


Grandpa Larry what you thinking of......Got her too lol actually just got her other day same with mother goji og both supposed to be sick cuts


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 29, 2016)

skuba said:


> Anybody growing Purple Punch?


Did you happen to look at page 382 of this thread?


----------



## skuba (Dec 30, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Did you happen to look at page 382 of this thread?


Apparently I had, because I liked that post haha. I just wanna know how it smokes! Potency, flavor, etc. Looks don't really mean shit imo


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 2, 2017)

skuba said:


> Apparently I had, because I liked that post haha. I just wanna know how it smokes! Potency, flavor, etc. Looks don't really mean shit imo


I've had the pleasure of smoking quite a bit of her goods and I must say she's a stoney gal. Indica punch all the way and the flavor is tits.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 2, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> What you talking about Purple Punch?


yes,someone was searching, everyone said its seeds but he said no it was clone. who knows lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 3, 2017)

Gorilla glue day 39 in bloom


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2017)

If anyone sees any strawberry banana cuts from Dark Hart at any clubs in the Bay Area please post. Im 0-2. I get the drops then go and their fucking gone.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2017)

Strawberry Banana cuts!!!!!!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 9, 2017)

gg4 day 47 in bloom


----------



## Csar (Jan 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "M10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn haven't looked though here but @odin the m's are looking great


----------



## Odin* (Jan 12, 2017)

Csar said:


> damn haven't looked though here but @odin the m's are looking great



"Grassy ass" (you gotta imagine it said in a deep voice, heavy Texan accent). It's how I sometimes (jokingly) say "gracias" (amigo).


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 14, 2017)

Finally getting new grow going after many days of trying to find clones in Northern California. I was looking for DHN clones. I had a really great grow from the clones at RCP Sacramento last grow, however difficult to get the varieties I wanted, Blue Dream, Sour dIesel and GG#4. After weeks of looking , talked to folks at Organicann ( some helpful, some assholes), called Medocann and they had what I wanted and put them aside for me. Drove three hours thru rain and mountains falling down, got there, picked up 8 clones was charged $143 for the 8 clones, not sure how they came to that figure, since they didn’t give me a receipt. Got home, planted them and two days later the GG4's are dying from what looks like root issues, They advertised DHN clones but apparently what they do is take mothers and make their own. Obviously they don't do as well as DHN. It really is going to suck as we get into legal times if the shops that they (california) pick to sell to everyone are going to be shit holes of inexperienced growers just out to fuck people over by overcharging, pocketing the tax and ripping the world off. 


Lets here for legalized marijuana, NOT!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 14, 2017)

Bummer


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Finally getting new grow going after many days of trying to find clones in Northern California. I was looking for DHN clones. I had a really great grow from the clones at RCP Sacramento last grow, however difficult to get the varieties I wanted, Blue Dream, Sour dIesel and GG#4. After weeks of looking , talked to folks at Organicann ( some helpful, some assholes), called Medocann and they had what I wanted and put them aside for me. Drove three hours thru rain and mountains falling down, got there, picked up 8 clones was charged $143 for the 8 clones, not sure how they came to that figure, since they didn’t give me a receipt. Got home, planted them and two days later the GG4's are dying from what looks like root issues, They advertised DHN clones but apparently what they do is take mothers and make their own. Obviously they don't do as well as DHN. It really is going to suck as we get into legal times if the shops that they (california) pick to sell to everyone are going to be shit holes of inexperienced growers just out to fuck people over by overcharging, pocketing the tax and ripping the world off.
> 
> 
> Lets here for legalized marijuana, NOT!!!


I like dhn clones I'm growing a purple city genetics strain from rcp in sac . they're doing good $16.00 each a bit higher than dark heart like you I don't know what the legal scene is gonna be in the future I'm growing doubledream it has bluedream & stardawg in it


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know anywhere to get good cuts in socal ?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 17, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Does anyone know anywhere to get good cuts in socal ?



I got you, bro. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Csar (Jan 17, 2017)

Yea I am out in so Cal also and it's hard to come by antrying that looks decent I have grabbed 2 sets of clones and both tones they didn't look the greatest.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 18, 2017)

One of the two most legit shops in Denver dropped a very small amount of these yesterday, and I was lucky enough to pick one up. Absolutely can't wait to get this into flower. 
 
Chem 4. Not the Chem I want the most, that's the 91, but I'll take it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I got you, bro. Shoot me a pm.


)

Where you at Odin?
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Csar (Jan 18, 2017)

I grabed a couple chem 4 when I was up in Bakersfield supposedly from dhn and also got a stardawg gg4 and a couple others can't recall right now well see what they do.


----------



## Csar (Jan 19, 2017)

Here is one I picked up its called honeycomb 
It's sy
SUpposed to be gsc×Thai 
Has a great fruity smell very happy for this Lil guy going to flower one and keep one for a mother


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone point me to cuts of wedding cake? Or any seedjunky genetics


----------



## Csar (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I seen that jungle boys are going to be rreleasing wedding cake 2.0 this year.
Don't quote me but I think I seen that earlier


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 20, 2017)

Csar said:


> I think I seen that jungle boys are going to be rreleasing wedding cake 2.0 this year.
> Don't quote me but I think I seen that earlier


Yea they releasing beans


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 22, 2017)

Sour Dubb


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 22, 2017)

Chrome Diesel


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 24, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> Just picked up the Gelato #25 aka Barry Bonds.. anyone run her yet?



you ever get this gal going? 

picked up a sack of some gelato; and pretty damn sure it is the 25 from my research. reeks hardcore; no purple . found a healthy seed so curious how she grows


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 25, 2017)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...



How about M.O.B ? That's Clone Only, & I have Gorilla Glue !


----------



## kingzt (Jan 25, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Chrome Diesel
> 
> View attachment 3882235


What is the chrome diesel? I had a chance to pick up a cut of her but it was really expensive. I never seen it or heard about it though.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 25, 2017)

Is purple space cookies clone only?
And or what strains are in it besides cookies?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 25, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What is the chrome diesel? I had a chance to pick up a cut of her but it was really expensive. I never seen it or heard about it though.


As far as I can tell it's a three way diesel cross bred by Aerick77. Not much info on her unfortunately...

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=323808

Great pics in this thread I linked. 

She has an amazing terpene profile, great flavors out of her.


----------



## kgp (Jan 26, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> As far as I can tell it's a three way diesel cross bred by Aerick77. Not much info on her unfortunately...
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=323808
> 
> ...


I had her for a while... didn't really care for her all that much.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 26, 2017)

kgp said:


> I had her for a while... didn't really care for her all that much.


How many weeks did you take the CD to?


----------



## kgp (Jan 26, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> How many weeks did you take the CD to?


I've tried at 55 to 65 and between. It was good smoke, very potent just nothing super special to me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 28, 2017)

kgp said:


> I've tried at 55 to 65 and between. It was good smoke, very potent just nothing super special to me.


I'm pretty sure my buddy took his to 70 but he felt it could've stayed longer and densed up. I'll play it by ear I guess...


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 28, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Sour Dubb
> 
> View attachment 3882234


How's the high on that dubb? Heard she tastes amazing but not the most potent? Always wanted a taste, supposed to be on another level.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

Damn, i fucked it up again guys. How on Hod's green Earth am I supposed to get this shit straightened out. I try to keep shit "Kosher", I try to avoid cross contamination, I try the keep the humidity in check, and I try to keep my dick in my pants, but no matter what I do, I end up with this fucking pm all over my shit. 

I'm so disappointed, so much effort, only to be plagued by pm. Just look at this bullshit...

GSC Thin Mint 






M10 (still haven't named the "M's")






M4






M7






And with only 10 days to go. What a shame, a damn crying shame. 

Gonna kick these bitches to the curb.






Seriously though, what's everybody up to?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 28, 2017)

Beautiful ladies @Odin* , beautiful ladies.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 28, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Damn, i fucked it up again guys. How on Hod's green Earth am I supposed to get this shit straightened out. I try to keep shit "Kosher", I try to avoid cross contamination, I try the keep the humidity in check, and I try to keep my dick in my pants, but no matter what I do, I end up with this fucking pm all over my shit.
> 
> I'm so disappointed, so much effort, only to be plagued by pm. Just look at this bullshit...
> 
> ...


What GSC is that Platinum or Forum?
Excuse my ignorance
That M4 looks nuts too,


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 28, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> How's the high on that dubb? Heard she tastes amazing but not the most potent? Always wanted a taste, supposed to be on another level.


Not sure yet, haven't flowered her nor have I been able to smoke any. I'll let you know ASAP


----------



## kaka420 (Jan 28, 2017)

odin... do you even eagle bro?
they are looking sexy


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Not sure yet, haven't flowered her not have I been able to smoke any. I'll let you know ASAP


He is my (sour dubb x gg #4) from Hammerhead day 42-taste like melted hash & chocolate mocha mixed with fuel-killer night time meds-potent for sure-best plant in my garden


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> He is my (sour dubb x gg #4) from Hammerhead day 42-taste like melted hash & chocolate mocha mixed with fuel-killer night time meds-potent for sure-best plant in my gardenView attachment 3887162



I've run some of hammerhead's projects, and I've never been disappointed with the results. 

That is looking like fire! Enjoy it!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I've run some of hammerhead's projects, and I've never been disappointed with the results.
> 
> That is looking like fire! Enjoy it!


Jus trying to give you a preview of your sour dubb-


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't see the PM, but if it's there I highly [ and humbly ] sympathize. I lost an entire tent of Fat Purple, and parts of two other tents to pm this time last year.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/calling-the-plant-doctors.892989/
> 
> It's heartbreaking, especially when you've spent over 2 months co-existing with them. Finding bud cola bud rot is right up there, but at least parts of the plant are usually salvageable.


I didnt see it [email protected]*-looked killer


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus trying to give you a preview of your sour dubb-


Appreciated.



Amos Otis said:


> I didn't see the PM, but if it's there I highly [ and humbly ] sympathize. I lost an entire tent of Fat Purple, and parts of two other tents to pm this time last year.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/calling-the-plant-doctors.892989/
> 
> It's heartbreaking, especially when you've spent over 2 months co-existing with them. Finding bud cola bud rot is right up there, but at least parts of the plant are usually salvageable.





Bubby'sndalab said:


> I didnt see it [email protected]*-looked killer


I think he's being facetious. All I see is frost in those photos. Maybe if he'd keep his dick in his pants then we'd be able to see more clearly?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> What GSC is that Platinum or Forum?
> Excuse my ignorance
> That M4 looks nuts too,


Received it as "Thin Mint", original cut, but could be "Platinum" or "Forum" just as easily. I thought it could be Forum early on, but she doesn't match others description (of Forum). 

"M4" is Animal Cookies x Platinum Cookies, or an Animal Cookies "self" (all of the M's are from an eighth of Animal Cookies).



kaka420 said:


> odin... do you even eagle bro?
> they are looking sexy


Bro, I Eagle all day, e'ry day. I even drink Eagle. You know, just in case I inhale any spores. I spray my dogs with Eagle. Also, I don't "water" with water, I use straight pure 100% paclo (a guy at the Hydro shop said it was "Organic", so it's legit). Sometimes I mix the Eagle and paclo 50/50 so I can spray, "water", and drink paclo20. I heard it has electrolytes (same guy at the Hydro shop, legit).

Nearing the finish line, can't wait. Have Gelato, M5, and M6 in there too. Yum.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I think he's being facetious. All I see is frost in those photos. Maybe if he'd keep his dick in his pants then we'd be able to see more clearly?



I was , but the pm is still a problem.

PM= "Pussy Magnet"

Swagger.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jan 28, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Damn, i fucked it up again guys. How on Hod's green Earth am I supposed to get this shit straightened out. I try to keep shit "Kosher", I try to avoid cross contamination, I try the keep the humidity in check, and I try to keep my dick in my pants, but no matter what I do, I end up with this fucking pm all over my shit.
> 
> I'm so disappointed, so much effort, only to be plagued by pm. Just look at this bullshit...
> 
> ...


Have you tried ritual sacrifice? I've had luck with goat.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't see the PM, but if it's there I highly [ and humbly ] sympathize. I lost an entire tent of Fat Purple, and parts of two other tents to pm this time last year.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/calling-the-plant-doctors.892989/
> 
> It's heartbreaking, especially when you've spent over 2 months co-existing with them. Finding bud cola bud rot is right up there, but at least parts of the plant are usually salvageable.




No pm, I was just fucking around.

Botrytis, never really an issue, but I did have it screw up a good sized room once. I took one day off, 1 freaking day (Christmas). It rained heavy (started shortly after I left the morning of the 24'th), which was related to a breaker tripping, turned off all of the blowers on top of the can-filters, which lowered circulation. Had fans going, so not so bad, except that the dehu "failed". Instead of sending all of the condensation down the hose to the catch basin outside, it was leaking it onto the floor, the water pooled under the largest rack. Wet trimmed buds hanging, so each (and every) cut was infected. That was a damn nightmare, heart fell into my gut. 

Figured that the dehu had failed a couple days earlier (couldn't see the water pooling, blocked by racks, hanging buds). The lack of circulation was the last coffin nail.


Ugh, makes me sick thinking about it.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2017)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Have you tried ritual sacrifice? I've had luck with goat.


Do you burn your goat after? I ask because I've appeased the Bud Gods with a sensi bon fire in the past. It's quite possible that your goats are full of "Horny Goat Weed" when they go up in smoke and all of the Bud Gods wreak havoc on the Bud Goddesses, resulting in a blessing from all.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jan 28, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Do you burn your goat after? I ask because I've appeased the Bud Gods with a sensi bon fire in the past. It's quite possible that your goats are full of "Horny Goat Weed" when they go up in smoke and all of the Bud Gods wreak havoc on the Bud Goddesses, resulting in a blessing from all.


My goats are all virgins you weirdo. Try horse at half strength.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2017)

added to the stable today: aj sour, 98 bubba, bb5, old sog ssh, and a cbd to help the friends and fam..... down the road is chem 4, jack, and maybe a few other chem fam shit like giesel,snowdog, chem d/91...well see. haooy growing. thanks to the homie, u know who u are!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 28, 2017)

*Green Crack*


----------



## Odin* (Feb 5, 2017)

No joke, "M3" has just turned around in the same manner that my "Thin Mint" GSC did. Insane vigor, matched by bud "stacking", and crazy terps. 

I'll post up some pics in the coming days. 

Holy shit!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Odin* said:


> No joke, "M3" has just turned around in the same manner that my "Thin Mint" GSC did. Insane vigor, matched by bud "stacking", and crazy terps.
> 
> I'll post up some pics in the coming days.
> 
> Holy shit!


lol, and no hermies


----------



## Odin* (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol, and no hermies


Oh hell nah! 

The "M's" are all Animal Cookies crosses found in an 1/8 from a top tier LA Club that exclusively grows their own and "patients" are invite only. I initially thought that M1-3 were Fire OG leaning phenos (tall and lanky), but M3 is stacking really hard like my Gelato. Since that club does carry Gelato, it's very possible. Insane cut, nonetheless the less.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

You know I'm just fkn witcha. Been watching those since first time you put pics up. They look scrumptious.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 5, 2017)

Here is Bruce Banner #3, at the end of week 4.

 


These plants were partially spayed with CS, produced pollen, and I'm pretty sure they're pregnant  

Making S1s, lots of them lol

BTW i finally got a new phone so now my pics won't have that purple hue to them no mo'.

More pics to come, new and exciting strains on the horizon!

Love, peace, and chicken grease


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tahoe





Gg4




I think everyone recognizes this retard






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 3, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Here is Bruce Banner #3, at the end of week 4.
> 
> View attachment 3893928
> 
> ...


Where do I sign up for some


----------



## Odin* (Mar 3, 2017)

So, as I suspected, M3 is another bad bitch that will be added to the lineup. Grape, Fruit Loops, on top of the GSC nose, same flavor as the nose, potent. Hard stacking, large buds, and crazy resin production offered up great yields (buds are exceptionally sticky/"greasy", "oils" made them very heavy).







She's a natural purple, nothing special required to make the buds and leaves nearly "black". 


Here's an M7 from that run.









And I've got the lineage all figured out, minus M4, that one has me stumped.

M1- Animal CookiesxThin Mint GSC (Thin Mint dom)
M2- Animal CookiesxThin Mint GSC (OG dom)
M3- Animal Cookiesx Purple Urkle (cookie dom bud/plant structure, Urkle dom nose/color)
M4- Animal CookiesxPlatinum Cookies?
M5- AnimalxBubba (Bubba dom)
M6- Animalx Purple Urkle (urkle dom)
M7- AnimalxBubba (cookie dom)
M8- AnimalxBubba (Bubba dom)
M9- AnimalxBubba (Bubba dom)
M10- AnimalxBubba (cookie dom)


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> So, as I suspected, M3 is another bad bitch that will be added to the lineup. Grape, Fruit Loops, on top of the GSC nose, same flavor as the nose, potent. Hard stacking, large buds, and crazy resin production offered up great yields (buds are exceptionally sticky/"greasy", "oils" made them very heavy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want those m1 and 2 cuts. Looks great Odin. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> So, as I suspected, M3 is another bad bitch that will be added to the lineup. Grape, Fruit Loops, on top of the GSC nose, same flavor as the nose, potent. Hard stacking, large buds, and crazy resin production offered up great yields (buds are exceptionally sticky/"greasy", "oils" made them very heavy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Odin plz come through on that offer from a month or so ago I'm ready whenever you are friend


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2017)

@Odin* I have enjoyed every pic you have posted of your "M" batch of phones...but i thought you said they all came from a bag of some mystery coookie bud from a dispesery


Odin* said:


> So, as I suspected, M3 is another bad bitch that will be added to the lineup. Grape, Fruit Loops, on top of the GSC nose, same flavor as the nose, potent. Hard stacking, large buds, and crazy resin production offered up great yields (buds are exceptionally sticky/"greasy", "oils" made them very heavy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you have to figure out the lineage??


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 3, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Where do I sign up for some


We're hoping they'll be available for the Hash Bash 2017 in Ann Arbor, MI and also on Great Lakes Genetics. I'll release the info as i get it...

Thank you for the interest!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Damn, i fucked it up again guys. How on Hod's green Earth am I supposed to get this shit straightened out. I try to keep shit "Kosher", I try to avoid cross contamination, I try the keep the humidity in check, and I try to keep my dick in my pants, but no matter what I do, I end up with this fucking pm all over my shit.
> 
> I'm so disappointed, so much effort, only to be plagued by pm. Just look at this bullshit...


Sorry to hear about the PM. If you live in California, middle and south, I've heard that the PM there is really harsh and unfortunately quite resistant. Since PM breeds by spores, which are microscopic, it will require you sterilizing every inch of your home/building. Shit is in the carpets, the curtains and everywhere in between. Not sure if sulfur burning will sterilize the PM spores or just prevent them from growing. I'm sure you already researched the hell out of PM but I figured I'd throw that info at you in case. Cheers and hope you get it under control.

Edit: Awww fuck, you got me. I just read on, lol.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 3, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> @Odin* I have enjoyed every pic you have posted of your "M" batch of phones...but i thought you said they all came from a bag of some mystery coookie bud from a dispesery
> 
> 
> Why did you have to figure out the lineage??


All of the "M's" are from an 1/8 of Animal Cookies that my sister-in-law got from a really well known/respected dispensary (the only place she will go to when I cannot provide). The Animal 1/8 was real fire, she showed off some nugs when she picked it up. Months later, she heard that I was going to be popping some of my own beans, so she says "remember that 1/8 of Animal Cookies...", she had saved all the beans she found in it, so I know who "mom" is. The rest of the lineage is based off of the shops menu (they grow their own, exclusively, so these beans are from their grow/menu) and the obvious traits displayed. The only one giving me trouble is the "M4", could just be "self'd" Animal Cookies.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 3, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> OMG Odin plz come through on that offer from a month or so ago I'm ready whenever you are friend



I got you, buddy, just been crazy busy for awhile.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Want those m1 and 2 cuts. Looks great Odin.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You're in the mix as well.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> You're in the mix as well.


Appreciate that. Get in touch whenever you've got time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Mar 3, 2017)

@kmog33 You're in/around Irvine, if memory serves me correct. 1&2, you got it.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I got you, buddy, just been crazy busy for awhile.


Say no more friend contact me anytime


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

Gg4




fire(currently being verified)






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Csar (Mar 4, 2017)

Damn Odin real fire you have going on with the all m buds good work


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 4, 2017)

Odin my man just wow on the M3 def would like to get my hands on that baby right there, trade maybe???


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 4, 2017)

Grape ape end of week 6


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 4, 2017)

Irvine is the shit !! Biggest melting pot on the West Coast


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> Irvine is the shit !! Biggest melting pot on the West Coast


Lol,I'm actually out in Redondo, west of Irvine by the beach haha. My wife's best friend just graduated Irvine last year. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol,I'm actually out in Redondo, west of Irvine by the beach haha. My wife's best friend just graduated Irvine last year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Uncle bills breakfast ?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 4, 2017)

King klones superglue day 20


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2017)

Ghost


----------



## Odin* (Mar 14, 2017)

From a few weeks ago, don't remember if it's GSC, or M6 (bud structure of each is easily identifiable, but with the sugar leaves in the way...).


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tahoe




fire




gg4






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## lordkoos (Mar 16, 2017)

Cinderella's Dream (Cinex/Blue Dream) clone only -- I sure wish someone would offer some seeds. Plants grow easy, train easy, don't get too big, and have a good yield. Really nice smoke and deserves to be more widely known (and grown). Cinderella 99 is often shown as a parent, but that is incorrect, it is Cinex.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2017)

*Strawberry Watermelon OG*


She's not much on yield but she sure is resinous. Has a watermelon candy smell to her.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 19, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Strawberry Watermelon OG*
> View attachment 3909031View attachment 3909038
> 
> She's not much on yield but she sure is resinous. Has a watermelon candy smell to her.


This something you created


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> This something you created


No, it was gifted to me. It can be found in dispensaries around Northern California.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 19, 2017)

Has anybody tried or grown king louis xiii clone only strain. Got her in flower now, she's a stretchy biotch. Looking for that Og kush funk again.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 19, 2017)

Clones get spread around with all kind of names applied. "Stretchy" is a good sign, common in OG genes. If you've grown OG's before, you should be able to get a good idea of who she is, and what she'll do, through a stem rub.

I know a bunch of people that have had Louie as their sole cultivar for some time.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 19, 2017)

No flash and flash of king klone superglue og day 35


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2017)

doubledream @ about 33 days of budding at least a month to go


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 21, 2017)

A few nugs that broke off while pulling some fan leaves dried on top of a light for a few days I really love this plant she's a special girl she got over 3 weeks to go and wasn't dried properly or anything and is still some of the best smoke I've ever had got me faded of a half a wood to the face


----------



## Lilwatt (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey quick question for you guys where can I find good clones that's not going to beat my pocket on the I'm in South Georgia


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm back for those of you that remember me


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2017)

Got some bud pics. ChemDawg, Granddaddy Purps, Apple Kush, the pic with the single frosty bud is Bubba Kush


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2017)

A 50 gram bud I got in Jamaica. Bud was good but the states have better.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2017)

been a while since I have been on the group thread but the latest strains I have had and looking for are:

I have had: Honey Rocks, Beats Cookie Dough, Godzilla Glue and Extreme Cream

Looking for: Ecto Cooler, Orange Wreck, Peyote Cookies, Suicide Girl, White Caramel Cookies, Cherry Sauce, Enemy of the State, White Bastard, Ninja Fruit, Patti Cake and a bunch of others.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 26, 2017)

mdjenks said:


> A 50 gram bud I got in Jamaica. Bud was good but the states have better.
> 
> View attachment 3913186


That should be a pretty obvious statement


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> That should be a pretty obvious statement


Thats why I said it


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2017)

mdjenks said:


> A 50 gram bud I got in Jamaica. Bud was good but the states have better.
> 
> View attachment 3913186


I've heard they grow a lot of our strains over there if they can obtain them. Makes acquiring any legit landrace Jamaican that much more difficult. Do you try to get any seeds?


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 26, 2017)

Has anyone grown the clone only granddaddy purps og? There are so many different variations on gdp, and the name it's self, I don't know if this is something new. Outside of Kens cut I don't know of anyone growing other cuts of this strain.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2017)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Has anyone grown the clone only granddaddy purps og? There are so many different variations on gdp, and the name it's self, I don't know if this is something new. Outside of Kens cut I don't know of anyone growing other cuts of this strain.


Yes i ran Ken's cut GDP for a couple years. What's your question?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2017)

fire og

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 27, 2017)

SB Aruba - Straight up strawberry terps! Love her @strayfox gear


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I've heard they grow a lot of our strains over there if they can obtain them. Makes acquiring any legit landrace Jamaican that much more difficult. Do you try to get any seeds?


No I didn't keep any seeds as what I had was a supposedly a purple strain but that may have been just a selling point. I did get about 20 seeds out of the bud.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't grow anymore since moving to Denver and I donated all my beans to dispensaries so there should be some interesting crosses coming out in the denver area


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 28, 2017)

Ghost


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 28, 2017)

GG#4


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

the clone onlys in there:
Tahoe OG
Fire og
Ogkb
Fpog
Gg4

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 1, 2017)

King klone superglue og on that fade couple weeks to go


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just got blessed with motorbreath 15 and topanga Pk.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2017)

Chernobyl (slymer )


----------



## COGrown (Apr 3, 2017)

Most recent run with the forum cut. Love this girl.


----------



## D528 (Apr 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GhostView attachment 3915193


doesnt look at all like the ghost i used to run back in 02 . Looks like a poly. Is that the the ghost that one of kids buddies just started calling ghost ? Which i find kinda funny since the person should have known theres already a ghost strain being from the area where ghost was grown already .. lol. but whatever .


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 3, 2017)

D528 said:


> doesnt look at all like the ghost i used to run back in 02 . Looks like a poly. Is that the the ghost that one of kids buddies just started calling ghost ? Which i find kinda funny since the person should have known theres already a ghost strain being from the area where ghost was grown already .. lol. but whatever .


this is what it looked like when i 1st got it-i pulled & tied the top down to get multiple tops-plus i really dont know what you mean by kids & whatnot-i jus grow fire dude


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

Tried to find beans of this shit, must be "clone only"...












Same here...


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

I popped a few vanilla beans, didn't come out anywhere near this, so must be "clone only" also...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Nice.


What's with the "panda", gnats?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> What's with the "panda", gnats?


Algae. Also had a couple clones with what looked like rust when I got them and kind of went ape shit hacking everything up, went out of town for the weekend and came back to my res at almost 2000ppm with an inch of water in it lol. Everything is finally recovering. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> this is what it looked like when i 1st got it-i pulled & tied the top down to get multiple tops-plus i really dont know what you mean by kids & whatnot-i jus grow fire dude
> View attachment 3918552



You're first pic had me thinking "looks like a cookie cross", this pic strengthens that thought.

Does not look like any old OG, and I've grown quite a few (at least a dozen+ that would for sure be considered "legacy").


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> You're first pic had me thinking "looks like a cookie cross", this pic strengthens that thought.
> 
> Does not look like any old OG, and I've grown quite a few (at least a dozen+ that would for sure be considered "legacy").


Thats why i posted that i lst'ed the top because og's are "leggy "or " viney"-clone only's are tough to get in my state-my buddy grew this cut on the last round-pure lemon fuel-i will keep posting pics the farther along in flower & jus grow this cut & all my plants the best i can


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> fire og
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Jealous! I know its been around but this is my most sought after cut right now. There's a place in MI that had it a couple weekends ago and they sold out right before my place in line. Such a distinctive looking cut IMO I can't wait to track that ish down..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl (slymer )
> View attachment 3917289 View attachment 3917290


Nice...is she an easy grower?? I have a slymer cut im verifying right now and she's been a pretty easy grower so far.


----------



## D528 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> this is what it looked like when i 1st got it-i pulled & tied the top down to get multiple tops-plus i really dont know what you mean by kids & whatnot-i jus grow fire dude
> View attachment 3918552


right on !!! i was referring to orgnkid . No biggy at all .Get it on brother !


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice...is she an easy grower?? I have a slymer cut im verifying right now and she's been a pretty easy grower so far.


Yea, I've had no issues, ran it a year or two. Clones slow though for me.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thats why i posted that i lst'ed the top because og's are "leggy "or " viney"-clone only's are tough to get in my state-my buddy grew this cut on the last round-pure lemon fuel-i will keep posting pics the farther along in flower & jus grow this cut & all my plants the best i can





Odin* said:


> You're first pic had me thinking "looks like a cookie cross", this pic strengthens that thought.
> 
> Does not look like any old OG, and I've grown quite a few (at least a dozen+ that would for sure be considered "legacy").


It grows different in everyone's room. The only thing I would say I notice on both pictures is the last two blades are facing the wrong way to be ghost. Could be Tahoe or fire, but ghost blades all face the same direction always. The last two coming off like a star throw off the leaf structure, which is pretty on point regardless of setup. I'll grab pics, give me a min. 

Again, it could totally be ghost as it's way different in everyone's environment, just something I noticed. 


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 5, 2017)

Gelato #25 aka Barry Bonds Yields are off the hook


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey @Odin* & @kmog33 -took a couple more pics of my "ghost "-Do you guys see any similarities? Hope it's the real deal -thanks


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 3919724 View attachment 3919724 Hey @Odin* & @kmog33 -took a couple more pics of my "ghost"-Do you guys see any similarities? Hope its the real deal-thanks View attachment 3919718 View attachment 3919719


Are there any seven blades leaves on it? Its a good sign if not. ghost og (as well as Tahoe, fire and Larry)has 3s, 4s, and 5s. No sevens. It almost looks more like fire in my room than ghost, it definitely looks ogish haha. Here are some pics of fire and Tahoe. 

Fire














Tahoe


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 5, 2017)

I recently edited together my best bud shots from the last few years into a video. Lots of clone only varieties like Grape Ape, Girl Scout Cookies, Green Crack, and Sherbet, are featured.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 6, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Are there any seven blades leaves on it? Its a good sign if not. ghost og (as well as Tahoe, fire and Larry)has 3s, 4s, and 5s. No sevens. It almost looks more like fire in my room than ghost, it definitely looks ogish haha. Here are some pics of fire and Tahoe.
> 
> Fire
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be able to identify "Larry", Ghost, or "Tahoe", "Skywalker", "Louie", and "Fire" are all pretty distinguishable. Too many cuts getting renamed. I have two very old OG's. One is a very Sativa dominant head high, very strong OG fuel + Lemon pledge nose. The other, more indica rolled in for the stone, very heavy fuel nose, instead of lemon, this one has a hint of Tart tangerine.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I wouldn't be able to identify "Larry", Ghost, or "Tahoe", "Skywalker", "Louie", and "Fire" are all pretty distinguishable. Too many cuts getting renamed. I have two very old OG's. One is a very Sativa dominant head high, very strong OG fuel + Lemon pledge nose. The other, more indica rolled in for the stone, very heavy fuel nose, instead of lemon, this one has a hint of Tart tangerine.


Yeah, I feel that. Plus you have breeders like dvg, IHG, and now karma that are using Cali cons Tahoe from seed and calling it Tahoe. I was joking with some friends recently about passing Tahoe out as kcut because the Tahoe these days doesn't resemble my Tahoe at all(I got my cut out here in 2005-06), mine ends up looking more like tk. I can't distinguish one from the other in most rooms because they change so much from environment to environment, I just right now happen to be holding Larry, Tahoe, fire, fpog, and will be getting ghost again shortly. What I'll say about terps and growth differences:

Tahoe: super sour lemon kerosene fuel/looks sativa dom but ends up stacking pretty thick the last week or so. Greasiest of the bunch and my favorite. 

Fire: earthy must pinesol fuel. Stacks thick and short. Frostiest water leaves. Only one I can say has significantly different growth than other ogs I run. Worst resistance to pests/mold

Larry: most lemon terpz of the ones I have. Stockier than Tahoe but very separated flower structure, just golf balls. Almost as greasy as Tahoe. 

Fpog: totally different plant, don't even know if I'd classify this in the straight ogs, marshmallow pebbles terps. 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2017)

There was an old og I've been trying to find forever, literally only put out three blades leaves. Haven't seen it since I was 17 -18 lol. That was the cut to have. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cindysid (Apr 9, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> I recently edited together my best bud shots from the last few years into a video. Lots of clone only varieties like Grape Ape, Girl Scout Cookies, Green Crack, and Sherbet, are featured.


Wow! So beautiful, would love to have some of those cuts!


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 9, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Wow! So beautiful, would love to have some of those cuts!


Thank you for the compliment. Most of those cuts were acquired from Dark Heart Nursery.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cindysid (Apr 9, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Most of those cuts were acquired from Dark Heart Nursery.


I'm in Florida, so getting cuts from a commercial source is impossible....maybe someday.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 11, 2017)

Superglue from kingklone


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 11, 2017)

Better nug shot


----------



## since1991 (Apr 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3922997 Better nug shot


JEESUUSS!!!! Looks like a serious glue hybrid. Wow.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 16, 2017)

"Ghost"-day 16


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 16, 2017)

GG#4-day 16


----------



## cindysid (Apr 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ghost"-day 16View attachment 3925685


Long and lanky and ready to start stacking! Looking forward to seeing her develop!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 16, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Long and lanky and ready to start stacking! Looking forward to seeing her develop!


Iam very interested as well-1st run with her-not sure if its legit ghost or not-pretty tough to get clone only's in my state so i would be stoked if its the true ghost og-i will post pics as she comes along in flower


----------



## cindysid (Apr 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Iam very interested as well-1st run with her-not sure if its legit ghost or not-pretty tough to get clone only's in my state so i would be stoked if its the true ghost og-i will post pics as she comes along in flower


I know what you mean...same here! I have a GG4 that a friend was sweet enough to gift me. I will be putting her into flower in a couple more weeks after getting some nice clones off her.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 16, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I know what you mean...same here! I have a GG4 that a friend was sweet enough to gift me. I will be putting her into flower in a couple more weeks after getting some nice clones off her.


Nice-throw up some pics when she's ready-I've jus try & grow every plant the best i can


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

Howdy guys happy Easter.

Been stopping in some of the threads while I had a minute today to say hi. We have been getting this season started right hope all of you are as well.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 16, 2017)

I've read this thread from start to finish. I'm a cannuk living near port huron Michigan. In need of a high cbd cut for a cousin who has up to five seizures a day and has tried pretty well everything and nothing helps. Tried some cbd oil two weeks ago I got from a homie and it has cut her back to less then three in two weeks but the supply is drying up. If anyone in Michigan can pm or send me in the right direction I'm also looking for something super fire for my other patient who has terminal brain cancer and is a old school toker and needs something to knock him out pretty well. Don't mind paying for cuts if they are what patients need. Respect and great thread. Thanks everyone.


----------



## skuba (Apr 16, 2017)

@Getgrowingson ive been reading and hearing a lot about a strain called AC/DC, with a very high CBD/THC ratio that's been really effective for various disorders


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 16, 2017)

skuba said:


> @Getgrowingson ive been reading and hearing a lot about a strain called AC/DC, with a very high CBD/THC ratio that's been really effective for various disorders


Yea I have also heard this I just can't get cuts of anything that I've heard is proven. Why I'm reaching out as much as possible


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish. I'm a cannuk living near port huron Michigan. In need of a high cbd cut for a cousin who has up to five seizures a day and has tried pretty well everything and nothing helps. Tried some cbd oil two weeks ago I got from a homie and it has cut her back to less then three in two weeks but the supply is drying up. If anyone in Michigan can pm or send me in the right direction I'm also looking for something super fire for my other patient who has terminal brain cancer and is a old school toker and needs something to knock him out pretty well. Don't mind paying for cuts if they are what patients need. Respect and great thread. Thanks everyone.


I got a hommie @DCobeen with a cut of Franks Gift in MI. It is 20% cbd 9 %thc


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2017)

If he would be willing to help my cousin out by meeting me with a cut would be awesome. I really want GG4 for my patient he says it's helped him enjoy himself when he's at his worst. Also @akhiymjames i have 5 sinmint cookies running right now. Major thick stems and gigantic leaves. One confirmed female so far. What traits am I looking for in keeper phenos? Any guidance would be great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> If he would be willing to help my cousin out by meeting me with a cut would be awesome. I really want GG4 for my patient he says it's helped him enjoy himself when he's at his worst. Also @akhiymjames i have 5 sinmint cookies running right now. Major thick stems and gigantic leaves. One confirmed female so far. What traits am I looking for in keeper phenos? Any guidance would be great


Yea he will get you one. I might have sent him gg4 to I am not sure. You can email me at [email protected] and I will work it out for you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have not posted my mom list in a while so why not



Got about a dozen more strains I am pheno hunting more I have coming now but you all know how it goes. Oh my wife wrote that while I was reading them off so excuse the errors


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have not posted my mom list in a while so why not
> 
> View attachment 3926360
> 
> Got about a dozen more strains I am pheno hunting more I have coming now but you all know how it goes. Oh my wife wrote that while I was reading them off so excuse the errors


Jesus I wish


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hommie @DCobeen with a cut of Franks Gift in MI. It is 20% cbd 9 %thc


I do not have a GG#4 anymore. it didnt make the cut. I do have franks gift and it gets you baked and removes pain.


----------



## skuba (Apr 17, 2017)

@Dr.D81 how are you liking that Old Family Purple? I've got some starts going, really excited to see what flavors come out


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2017)

Fuego






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hommie @DCobeen with a cut of Franks Gift in MI. It is 20% cbd 9 %thc


Thank you


DCobeen said:


> I do not have a GG#4 anymore. it didnt make the cut. I do have franks gift and it gets you baked and removes pain.





Dr.D81 said:


> Yea he will get you one. I might have sent him gg4 to I am not sure. You can email me at [email protected] and I will work it out for you


Email sent. Thank you thank you thank yoy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

skuba said:


> @Dr.D81 how are you liking that Old Family Purple? I've got some starts going, really excited to see what flavors come out


It's ok. Not going to be a keeper for long probably


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 17, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I do not have a GG#4 anymore. it didnt make the cut. I do have franks gift and it gets you baked and removes pain.


What did you not like about the GG 4?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 23, 2017)

Ghost-day 23


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 23, 2017)

Gg#4-day 23View attachment 3929736


----------



## since1991 (Apr 26, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys happy Easter.
> 
> Been stopping in some of the threads while I had a minute today to say hi. We have been getting this season started right hope all of you are as well.
> 
> View attachment 3925852 View attachment 3925853 View attachment 3925854 View attachment 3925855


DEEAAUHHMMNN. Now thats growing right there. Fuk yes.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 26, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 3929738 View attachment 3929737 Gg#4-day 23View attachment 3929736 View attachment 3929737


Perfect looking happy plants. I would say you got her dialed


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 26, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Perfect looking happy plants. I would say you got her dialed


Thanks man-1st run with the glue-i see why its so popular-frosty,killer node spacing,roots well


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 27, 2017)

Katsu bubba


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ghost-day 23View attachment 3929733 View attachment 3929734


See all the 7s on your "ghost", not a good sign. Plant looks great though, just not what someone passed it to you as. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## since1991 (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> See all the 7s on your "ghost", not a good sign. Plant looks great though, just not what someone passed it to you as.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Leaf blades? Huh? Dont know much about Ghost. Please explain


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Leaf blades? Huh? Dont know much about Ghost. Please explain


I'd like to know as well. I've got a ghost hybrid that is one of my keepers.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 27, 2017)

The 3 and 5 leaf blades on OGs is usually on small plants, plants that are root bound,or plants that are grown under fluorescent lights. Ive grown tons of real deal Ogs and almost all of them have eventually put out 7 bladed leaves once they got large, the two leaflets on the bottom are usually small but they are there. 

The thing about them only being real OGs if they put out 3 and 5 leaflets is something that gets repeated online but isn't really true.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Leaf blades? Huh? Dont know much about Ghost. Please explain


Ghost(and most true ogs) you'll never see more than 5 blades, generally dominated by threes and fours tho. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> The 3 and 5 leaf blades on OGs is usually on small plants, plants that are root bound,or plants that are grown under fluorescent lights. Ive grown tons of real deal Ogs and almost all of them have eventually put out 7 bladed leaves once they got large, the two leaflets on the bottom are usually small but they are there.
> 
> The thing about them only being real OGs if they put out 3 and 5 leaflets is something that gets repeated online but isn't really true.


Nope, 6' ogs in dwc don't put out 7s, any "true" og you've grown out with 7s was fake. 
The fact that you say tons when there are only 4 or so legit cuts of of shows a bit of your experience with ogs, but all of the elite og cuts never throw more than 5, maybe a stragler 6 if you overnuted high k always. I have Larry, Tahoe, ghost, and fire in my stable. All hydro so no root bound issues and grow fairly large mom's. It's repeated because it's true. 
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tk and the fake cut off sfv that got passed around throw 7s when they're big. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2017)

Idk...I seen a room of small og plants with lots of 3-5 blades 

Same room,same cuts...just less plants bigger roots..longer veg...3-5-7 blades


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Hmmm interesting mine is throwing 3-4


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> Idk...I seen a room of small og plants with lots of 3-5 blades
> 
> Same room,same cuts...just less plants bigger roots..longer veg...3-5-7 blades


I've never grown my Larry or fire bigger than 4' or so, but Tahoe I've gotten over 6', no 7s. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the size I'm flowering right now.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Nope, 6' ogs in dwc don't put out 7s, any "true" og you've grown out with 7s was fake.
> The fact that you say tons when there are only 4 or so legit cuts of of shows a bit of your experience with ogs, but all of the elite og cuts never throw more than 5, maybe a stragler 6 if you overnuted high k always. I have Larry, Tahoe, ghost, and fire in my stable. All hydro so no root bound issues and grow fairly large mom's. It's repeated because it's true.
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


 Dude you dont know me, get out of here with your little ass tent homegrown. Ive grown enough to be confident in what Im saying is true, believe it or dont, but trying to out cred others on the internet when there is know way to prove what youre saying is pointless.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> Dude you dont know me, get out of here with your little ass tent homegrown. Ive grown enough to be confident in what Im saying is true, believe it or dont, but trying to out cred others on the internet when there is know way to prove what youre saying is pointless.


Lol little ass tent. You're right I don't know you, but as I stated from the "tons of ogs" quote, it shows a little background. I've grown maybe 7 cuts of og and only 5 or so we're legit. So I've seen and run the fakes as well, they're just not the same. I've had my Tahoe cut for over 10 years and I've grown the rest out, so...I know enough. No reason to get butthurt, just letting dude know his cut isn't what he was told.





Tahoe maybe 4' tall in this pic






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Now this is a lil ass tent & no shame here either Gotta do what I gotta do!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> See all the 7s on your "ghost", not a good sign. Plant looks great though, just not what someone passed it to you as.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah iam not sure if its the real deal or not till i grow it out-like ive said before its tough to get clone only's where iam at-so it's hard to know-but i trust the source-not tryin to "out do" or "look what i got" -iam too old for that stuff-i will keep posting pics along the way for the feedback-jus growing every plant the best i can


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> You're right I don't know you, but as I stated from the "tons of ogs" quote, it shows a little background. I've grown maybe 7 cuts of og and only 5 or so we're legit.





kmog33 said:


> I've had my Tahoe cut for over 10 years and I've grown the rest out, so...I know enough.


So Jelly


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yeah iam not sure if its the real deal or not till i grow it out-like ive said before its tough to get clone only's where iam at-so it's hard to know-but i trust the source-not tryin to "out do" or "look what i got" -iam too old for that stuff-i will keep posting pics along the way for the feedback-jus growing every plant the best i can


I wasn't trying to be a dick in my initial, post I just remember talking from your original post from few weeks back. Shoot me a dm and I can figure out how to help 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> So Jelly


Arent you in CA mr head?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I wasn't trying to be a dick in my initial, post I just remember talking from your original post from few weeks back. Shoot me a dm and I can figure out how to help
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No worries man-i need the feedback-only have 1 person i can talk to bout my hobby here-i would dm you but not sure what that is-do i hit the conversation?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Arent you in CA mr head?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nah, I'm in Canada. We don't have all them dank ass clones around here quite yet. Hopefully in the next couple years. We're just starting to get legalized.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Nah, I'm in Canada. We don't have all them dank ass clones around here quite yet. Hopefully in the next couple years. We're just starting to get legalized.


. I know a guy in Canada, let me see what he has on hand 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> . I know a guy in Canada, let me see what he has on hand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 27, 2017)

why you all crapping on each other? come on. I have 170 plants in flower and I aint crapping on the little guy but rather would help if I could. why do you all have to hate and not be cool. Puff puff pass all.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 28, 2017)

GG#4


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 28, 2017)

that plant looks great.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG#4View attachment 3932441 View attachment 3932443


I will be putting mine into flower in about a month. I sure hope it does as well as yours...beautiful!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


>


Been hunting for people in canada with something like what these guys have for a while . If their willing to trade I have a few pretty good ones or if willing to chop a couple get at me. My patients would be over the moon 


kmog33 said:


> . I know a guy in Canada, let me see what he has on hand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 29, 2017)

Ghost-day 30


----------



## Odin* (Apr 29, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> The 3 and 5 leaf blades on OGs is usually on small plants, plants that are root bound,or plants that are grown under fluorescent lights. Ive grown tons of real deal Ogs and almost all of them have eventually put out 7 bladed leaves once they got large, the two leaflets on the bottom are usually small but they are there.
> 
> The thing about them only being real OGs if they put out 3 and 5 leaflets is something that gets repeated online but isn't really true.


No, absolutely "No". If you get "7" from most/all of your "real" OG's, you haven't grown a real OG. True to form "old school" OG's are heavily Sativa dominant, which, by definition, eliminates the higher leaf counts. Dig deeper, you'll find the "real deal". 7 leaves are OG hybrids, which equals "OG Kush", meaning OG crossed with "only God knows what". Not OG, sorry, not sorry.




kmog33 said:


> Ghost(and most true ogs) you'll never see more than 5 blades, generally dominated by threes and fours tho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


This is accurate (less the "most" part). All OG's are 5, or less.







And don't spread this "immature" bs, I've grown a fuck ton of OG's well over 8' without ever seeing more than 5, and they don't throw more than 5 from where they originate. More than 5 are "OG Kush", hybrids that are not true OG's.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 29, 2017)

Odin* said:


> No, absolutely "No". If you get "7" from most/all of your "real" OG's, you haven't grown a real OG. True to form "old school" OG's are heavily Sativa dominant, which, by definition, eliminates the higher leaf counts. Dig deeper, you'll find the "real deal". 7 leaves are OG hybrids, which equals "OG Kush", meaning OG crossed with "only God knows what". Not OG, sorry, not sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iam confused. Sativas by definition eliminates higher leaf count? Huh? And now there is a difference between an "og" and an "og kush"??? So confused here.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 29, 2017)

Og Kush is a hybrid of Og and something else. There are a bunch of versions.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2017)

Odin* said:


> No, absolutely "No". If you get "7" from most/all of your "real" OG's, you haven't grown a real OG. True to form "old school" OG's are heavily Sativa dominant, which, by definition, eliminates the higher leaf counts. Dig deeper, you'll find the "real deal". 7 leaves are OG hybrids, which equals "OG Kush", meaning OG crossed with "only God knows what". Not OG, sorry, not sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't say that I go out of my way to get mine big but I've definitely had Tahoe huge recently and while she does kick out a lot more 5s at that size, I still have yet to see a seven on it. It's funny because I literally was posting initially in regards to a couple weeks ago and dude jumped on it... Apparently my "small ass tent" keeps bigger plants from growing regular leaves haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Southerner (Apr 29, 2017)

I always just thought OG referred to "ocean grown". You are saying there is a strain that is just called OG and that it is one of the parents of OG Kush? I personally have no clue so this is an honest question.






gg4 i just trimmed


----------



## higher self (Apr 29, 2017)

What about that breeder Master Thai? I just bought some tahoe og regs he says OG for Original Grown  as he is claiming the Tahoe OG. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> What about that breeder Master Thai? I just bought some tahoe og regs he says OG for Original Grown  as he is claiming the Tahoe OG. Any thoughts on that?


Tahoe og is a female clone only,Cali con makes s1s, but there are no reg Tahoes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (Apr 29, 2017)

I knew that & have even ran the s1's from cali con they were horrible. This Master Thai guy is saying the genetics are different, not lemony & doesnt go 70 days. He might as well call it something else but says he is the original grower of Tahoe. haha everyone has a story to tell all I can do is pop the seeds as I dont have access to clones.

http://www.masterthai.com/genetics-page-1.html


----------



## Odin* (Apr 29, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Iam confused. Sativas by definition eliminates higher leaf count? Huh? And now there is a difference between an "og" and an "og kush"??? So confused here.



I was specifically referring to "real" old school OG's. They are sativa dom, 5 leaves and fewer, by "definition" (not really defined, but these are the characteristics).

Yes, OG, and OG Kush are not the same. The nomenclature has gotten muddled over the years. The "Kush" was tacked on to OG crosses to associate the buds more with the popular (higher priced) OG, rather than the "Kush" it was bred/accidentally crossed to in order to increase yield/vigor. We all held a powwow a few months back regarding this (in this very thread). To bad we weren't able to pass the "peace pipe", or better, my Ottoman Warlord pipe.

Hell, the clubs all have "OG's" under "Indica", it's all discombobulated.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> I knew that & have even ran the s1's from cali con they were horrible. This Master Thai guy is saying the genetics are different, not lemony & doesnt go 70 days. He might as well call it something else but says he is the original grower of Tahoe. haha everyone has a story to tell all I can do is pop the seeds as I dont have access to clones.
> 
> http://www.masterthai.com/genetics-page-1.html


According to his website, he's responsible for creating the original Bubblegum, as well as Tahoe OG.
Which would mean he was living/working in Indiana, and Tahoe, simultaneously. Sorry, I don't buy it, his stories don't add up.


----------



## higher self (Apr 29, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> According to his website, he's responsible for creating the original Bubblegum, as well as Tahoe OG.
> Which would mean he was living/working in Indiana, and Tahoe, simultaneously. Sorry, I don't buy it, his stories don't match up.


Yeah I read he's kinda crazy  but you have a point, that's pretty funny.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> I knew that & have even ran the s1's from cali con they were horrible. This Master Thai guy is saying the genetics are different, not lemony & doesnt go 70 days. He might as well call it something else but says he is the original grower of Tahoe. haha everyone has a story to tell all I can do is pop the seeds as I dont have access to clones.
> 
> http://www.masterthai.com/genetics-page-1.html


Interesting website, Whole lotta claims going down by these guys....


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Interesting website, Whole lotta claims going down by these guys....


Definitely going to start calling my tahoe something different because of these fucks lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 29, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Interesting website, Whole lotta claims going down by these guys....



"I am Spartacus!"

Those guys weren't trying to protect him, they were legitimately trying to snag his street cred.



Just to set the record straight, I'm responsible for" "cannabis", and every strain under that umbrella.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 4, 2017)

GG#4-day 35


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

I said it before and ill say it again. If a cut is hot and making the rounds within the growers and its taking off then your best chances of acquiring the legit clone is VERY EARLY. Before the hacks get ahold of it....the renamers..
And yes the scammers. Ive seen it a million times. Even not too rare stuff like Glue and Dream...just a little time for people to fuk it up and your chances of getting the real deal slim down substantially. Just for an example ... I won't even try to get my hands on real deal Skunk VA Chemdog. Or real deal Tahoe. Or many many others that are probably excellent. So much time has passed for breeders, scammers, renamers, hoarders and just retards to mess with it that the chances of getting said clone only is slim to none. Knockoffs...variations...and fakes can be good in thier own right and sometimes even better (ususally not though) but whats the point?


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

I mean we have dna testing labs that can pin point what ya got but these are still in its infancy and expensive. There is not a set defined system or network either for verification analysis. Sucks but our word of mouth model and internet forums is all we got...still.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

Ok last post on this. That dna tracking "star galaxy" map those one guys put out for og kush is completely confusing to me. Yall know what iam talking about. Cant think of the site. Iam stoned.


----------



## Craigson (May 5, 2017)

Any connections for Elite cuts in Ontario, Canada?

Found Billy Budd but it got mixed reviews and not many reviews that I can find.

PM me if necessary. Willing to travel. licensed personal grower.

Thx


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2017)

I want to see a "star galaxy" plot of the same cut ran in 10 different environments with 10 different growers.

How does the "fingerprint" testing correlate room to room with the same variety.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I want to see a "star galaxy" plot of the same cut ran in 10 different environments with 10 different growers.
> 
> How does the "fingerprint" testing correlate room to room with the same variety.


It doesn't correlate...at all. But just the galaxy 3d map in general is hard to navigate for me on this stupid phone.Why cant they just do it simple like a family tree type dealy?


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I want to see a "star galaxy" plot of the same cut ran in 10 different environments with 10 different growers.
> 
> How does the "fingerprint" testing correlate room to room with the same variety.


Ive got friends that been growing pure or actually close to pure sativas here in Michigan for a few years now outdoors. Early maturing ones that are ready early November. Anyways...because Michigan climate and growing season is completely different than the land of origin...after about 5 seasons these mostly sativas look NOTHING like the original. They mature earlier now. They take on a more bushy short and wider leafed appearance. Its a trip really. Cannabis is such an adaptable plant. I would assume taking clone only cuts and running them indoors in a particular grow room environment and a particular grower with different methods would get similar results. Indoor Growers and rooms and practices arw truly exclusive. Even the slightest variations would add up over time.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2017)

Would like to see it plotted though, if not to show that the same cut could be seen graphically as entirely different profiles.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

I got a good question. It would obviously take alot longer than outdoor seeing how indoor grower control the entire environment but do yall think a popular clone only...lets say..Gorilla Glue#4...if one kept it in thier setup and ran it for a really long time would end up radically different than how it was ran early on in Josie Wales setup?


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

It might not be radically different but over a long period of time in one particular setup...even the slightest variations would be quite interesting to observe. Flower times...root times..plant structure. Bud set. Makes me wonder.


----------



## kaka420 (May 5, 2017)

since1991 said:


> It might not be radically different but over a long period of time in one particular setup...even the slightest variations would be quite interesting to observe. Flower times...root times..plant structure. Bud set. Makes me wonder.


Do a case study on og kush then. SFV, Ghost, Abusive, Tahoe were all the same cut from the same person. You can see how time and environments have changed the cuts.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Do a case study on og kush then. SFV, Ghost, Abusive, Tahoe were all the same cut from the same person. You can see how time and environments have changed the cuts.


Yeah but that goes back to my point above. Acquiring those cuts in real deal form is very difficult. So many offshoots. Fakes. And seed variations now with the og gear. And lets not even talk about the forum stories and tall tales. Especially with true history. Its lost as far as iam concerned.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Do a case study on og kush then. SFV, Ghost, Abusive, Tahoe were all the same cut from the same person. You can see how time and environments have changed the cuts.


Sfv..ghost..abusive..tahoe..were all the same cut from the same person? I would say..care to elaborate but it will probably start a shit storm. Your statement reaffirms mine in and of itself.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2017)

People that went through hell and back to acquire..lets say Ghost og for instance...and are totally convinced its the real that Ghost himself intended from the old overgrow.com days might not really have the real. Question really is...how would you know besides a story? Close to the source is still a gamble especially these days. And one could come full circle and say why even name these clone onlys and discuss them at all? Lol. Wow iam stoned. But this is good.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 5, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I got a good question. It would obviously take alot longer than outdoor seeing how indoor grower control the entire environment but do yall think a popular clone only...lets say..Gorilla Glue#4...if one kept it in thier setup and ran it for a really long time would end up radically different than how it was ran early on in Josie Wales setup?





kaka420 said:


> Do a case study on og kush then. SFV, Ghost, Abusive, Tahoe were all the same cut from the same person. You can see how time and environments have changed the cuts.


This conversation is more common than you guys may think, but we've all had it, at one point, or another. Even the most seasoned growers may not be aware of this, so its a good time to have this dialogue, and straighten things out. Here's the best explanation I can find on the subject of cannabis genetics, Genotypes/Phenotypes, and how the grow environment effects everything. The following is taken from Royal Queen Seeds website.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Basic Cannabis Knowledge: Genotype and Phenotype*

"Many growers tend to misuse the words genotype and phenotype when talking about cannabis. Let’s clear the smoke around this issue and resolve all the unnecessary confusion. 

26 Apr 2016 
There’s a point in the life of every grower when suddenly questions arise. Most of the time, this moment of confusion comes right after completing the first couple of grows, and at the latest, when the same strain is repeatedly grown using the identical set-up.


Why in the world does every single cannabis plant grown from seed look slightly different?


When these or similar questions remain unanswered, a logical reaction for a rookie grower would be to switch to another breeder. The more experienced cultivators know that this phenomenon, meaning variations among different plants of the same strain, is natural and won’t get any better by changing the seed supplier. We have to keep in mind that seeds are products of living organisms and the outcome of a natural breeding process, hence unique as any person, animal or plant on earth. Although it’s tempting to characterize all the things around us, we’re quick to reach limitations when dealing with nature.


*GENOTYPE, ENVIRONMENT, PHENOTYPE*

Every living organism is the result of evolution that works by the same basic principle. The genotype or genetic code carries all the genetic information regarding growth, appearance, and all the characteristics we can later observe. It’s crucial to understand that a genotype or genetic code is not something that is set in stone but rather defines a certain range of possibilities. It mainly depends on the environment the organism lives in what specific bits and pieces of the genotype will be activated. The interaction between genotype and environment results in a phenotype, meaning the physical expression of certain genes the environment triggered.


genotype (G) + environment (E) + genotype and environment interactions (GE) = phenotype (P)


*QUICK EXAMPLE: PURPLE STRAINS*


Let’s examine a cannabis related example to get a better idea. You purchase seeds from a reputable breeder and intend to grow a purple strain. Instead of growing all plants in your indoor grow tent, you’ll decide on moving half of your plants outdoors. Besides the fact that no plant seems to be identical to one another, you’ll notice that the plants in your outdoor garden are much richer in purple colours compared to the ones in your indoor grow tent. Although the genotype carries the information to produce purple hues, it’s the environment, and in this particular case, the temperatures of the environment, that allow two different physical expressions (phenotypes) from seemingly the same genetic code (genotype).









*THE COMMON MISASSUMPTION*

We got the idea that the environment is the determining factor influencing a genotype to express different phenotypes, but this doesn’t answer the initial question why every cannabis plant grown from seed appears to be slightly different, even when it’s grown in a constant environment of an indoor grow room.


How can a strain possibly express different phenotypes when the environment doesn’t change?


Well, it’s maybe an inconvenient truth, but every single cannabis seed has its unique genotype. Many growers assume that seeds from the same cannabis strain share an identical genetic code and understandingly expect homogeneous growth. Unfortunately, this is a common misassumption. There are lots of people using the term phenotype to describe the variations of plants they get from the same strain grown from seed. In fact, and what they usually don’t know, they’re talking about different genotypes. It’s not only the environment that determines phenotypic expression, but logically also the genotype itself.


When you purchase seeds of a certain strain, you’ll receive “family members” of this strain that share a large percentage of genetics with thousands of (inbred) siblings, yet they’re not identical twins. The genotype is usually very close to identical, but there are still differences, comparable to fraternal twins if you will. That’s the main reason why every cannabis plant grown from seed expresses slight variations regarding characteristics like plant height, yield, flavour, etc. – the genotype of seeds is usually not identical.


*END THE PHENOTYPE DILEMMA: SEEDS VS CLONES*

If you want to take homogeneity to the next level, you have two different options. The first option is to germinate more seeds as you intend to grow, and simply select the ones that express the desired traits at an early stage. But if you’re aiming for maximum efficiency and consistency, your best option is to select a mother plant to take clones from. These clones copy the genotype of the mother plant 1:1 and you’ll continuously end up with the same phenotype assuming a constant environment. Let’s say you grow one of these identical clones using a hydro set-up, and one in organic soil. This varying environment might result in different phenotypes of the same genotype."
_
*source:* https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/blog-basic-cannabis-knowledge-genotype-and-phenotype-n265


----------



## Odin* (May 5, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Indoor Growers and rooms and practices arw truly exclusive. Even the slightest variations would add up over time.


Yes.



since1991 said:


> I got a good question. It would obviously take alot longer than outdoor seeing how indoor grower control the entire environment but do yall think a popular clone only...lets say..Gorilla Glue#4...if one kept it in thier setup and ran it for a really long time would end up radically different than how it was ran early on in Josie Wales setup?


I received a GSC cut in late summer/early fall '15 that was insanely slow and yielded damn near nothing. It has since surpassed GG#4 in vigor. Equals it's yield. I've grown hundreds (maybe thousands) of strains. They all transform over several grows, some more so than others.


----------



## kaka420 (May 5, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Sfv..ghost..abusive..tahoe..were all the same cut from the same person? I would say..care to elaborate but it will probably start a shit storm. Your statement reaffirms mine in and of itself.


Go to youtube, adam dunn show history of og kush. It is multiple hours of interviews but something decent to listen to while in the garden. Hear the history from the people who brought the clone to the online community.


----------



## kaka420 (May 5, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I received a GSC cut in late summer/early fall '15 that was insanely slow and yielded damn near nothing. It has since surpassed GG#4 in vigor. Equals it's yield. I've grown hundreds (maybe thousands) of strains. They all transform over several grows, some more so than others.


Sounds more like you brought the clone back to health and vigor then it performed better.


----------



## Odin* (May 5, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Sounds more like you brought the clone back to health and vigor then it performed better.


Exactly, but as easily as a plants genetics can be degraded, they can be enhanced.


----------



## kaka420 (May 6, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Exactly, but as easily as a plants genetics can be degraded, they can be enhanced.


Big time, have you see what probiotic earthboxes are doing to beat old strains? Very impressive. I've improved the vigor of my forum cut but she still gets a little woody when she shouldn't be. Im going to try an probiotic earth box soon, maybe even try it on old genetics that are vigorous and see what can happen for them also.


----------



## since1991 (May 6, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> This conversation is more common than you guys may think, but we've all had it, at one point, or another. Even the most seasoned growers may not be aware of this, so its a good time to have this dialogue, and straighten things out. Here's the best explanation I can find on the subject of cannabis genetics, Genotypes/Phenotypes, and how the grow environment effects everything. The following is taken from Royal Queen Seeds website.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Good post homie


----------



## since1991 (May 6, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> This conversation is more common than you guys may think, but we've all had it, at one point, or another. Even the most seasoned growers may not be aware of this, so its a good time to have this dialogue, and straighten things out. Here's the best explanation I can find on the subject of cannabis genetics, Genotypes/Phenotypes, and how the grow environment effects everything. The following is taken from Royal Queen Seeds website.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I dont know much but i do know this....the one trait that has consistency with indoor grown cannabis under artificial conditions is smell.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Big time, have you see what probiotic earthboxes are doing to beat old strains? Very impressive. I've improved the vigor of my forum cut but she still gets a little woody when she shouldn't be. Im going to try an probiotic earth box soon, maybe even try it on old genetics that are vigorous and see what can happen for them also.


Damn those are expensive. I mixed 40 gallons of Compost, worm castings, Peat, Coco and ammendments. I ordered Clover cover crop 1lb, EM 1 liter of premixed, Myko 150g, Bokashi 1lb, Humic/Fulvic 1lb and bot 4 ten gallon totes it cost about as much as one of those kits. It cost about $200 CAD to build my soil. One of those boxes in $183 Canadian that's crazy to my cheap ass.

Getting it all together seems convenient but my god is that expensive to do my whole garden that way would be over $800 Canadian after shipping. I see no worm castings in that mix, I don't know if they come in the soil premixed or what.

I'd buy the boxes and mix my own soil. There's cheap as fuck bokashi out there and ways to make it yourself out of everything from wood chips to coffee grounds.


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

Yeah I was gonna say only thing I would buy is one of those boxes but I could spend that $30 building a drip line


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah I was gonna say only thing I would buy is one of those boxes but I could spend that $30 building a drip line


That's my plan, got my pump and setting up soaker lines in a couple and 2 gallon/hour drippers in the others see what works better.

I got a pond/fountain pump this time, hoping it holds up to the teas I want to pump through it. Hydropumps don't seem to like the molasses


----------



## hippy132 (May 6, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> That's my plan, got my pump and setting up soaker lines in a couple and 2 gallon/hour drippers in the others see what works better.
> 
> I got a pond/fountain pump this time, hoping it holds up to the teas I want to pump through it. Hydropumps don't seem to like the molasses


Do you take it appart and clean it when you are done. I inly do 5 gallons at a time but never have had an issue.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 6, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Any connections for Elite cuts in Ontario, Canada?
> 
> Found Billy Budd but it got mixed reviews and not many reviews that I can find.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for some as well in the area. If you have anything for trade might be interested. Also giving billybudd a shot figured he'll if I get something good for a hundo bux great if not no big loss.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2017)

Now getting reports that my gifted clone might not be ghost-i had my [email protected] i agree looks like a cookie cross-but ive never grown cookies either-i will continue to grow this clone out & post pics


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2017)

Hope this is gg#4 now-looks like a keeper either way


----------



## cindysid (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful plants either way..".a rose by any other name would smell as sweet"...and those are sweet!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Beautiful plants either way..".a rose by any other name would smell as sweet"...and those are sweet!


Thank you & way to be positive-i like popping beans because you know what your getting-


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thank you & way to be positive-i like popping beans because you know what your getting-


Beans you never know what you're getting, unless you're growing like DJ short bb beans, lol. Always a crap shoot, but from a reputable breeder you at least know what is in it. 

Granted I recently just saw someone say a fairly big breeder said he was breeding with a cut, then when he was called out on it he was like, " well, the dude passed it to me said it was x" lol. And I just called some dude out for labeling his shit Nepali(fire) og. When I did he said he was gifted the cut as "Nepali og fire", he just renamed it to look like he had bodhis nepali and that it was the same as fire og, which is 100% false lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Beans you never know what you're getting, unless you're growing like DJ short bb beans, lol. Always a crap shoot, but from a reputable breeder you at least know what is in it.
> 
> Granted I recently just saw someone say a fairly big breeder said he was breeding with a cut, then when he was called out on it he was like, " well, the dude passed it to me said it was x" lol. And I just called some dude out for labeling his shit Nepali(fire) og. When I did he said he was gifted the cut as "Nepali fire", he just renamed it to look like he had bodhis nepali and that it was the same as fire og, which is 100% false lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah i meant with beans you know what the strain name is maybe even the lineage-but with gifted clones its a guessing game until you grow it out


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yeah i meant with beans you know what the strain name is maybe even the lineage-but with gifted clones its a guessing game until you grow it out


Yeah, I try to verify cuts i get before i pass them out, I know a few guys that will pick up cuts from dispensaries and sell them as whatever they're labeled before flowring them out. Dispensaries sell clones the same way. There's actually a couple good ones out here now that verify before selling any cuts, but like 2 of like 1k. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> And I just called some dude out for labeling his shit Nepali(fire) og. When I did he said he was gifted the cut as "Nepali fire", he just renamed it to look like he had bodhis nepali and that it was the same as fire og, which is 100% false lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Norstar Genetics?

Octane OG
Nepali (Fire) OG Kush x Frisco OG


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Norstar Genetics?
> 
> Octane OG
> Nepali (Fire) OG Kush x Frisco OG


I think that's the one 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Norstar Genetics?
> 
> Octane OG
> Nepali (Fire) OG Kush x Frisco OG


Yeah






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

That tweet makes it seem like it came from who knows where. Doubt it's the same genetics as the one used in the Goji OG.


----------



## since1991 (May 8, 2017)

Thats what iam saying. Its a crapshoot gamble with seeds especially and even cuts. Best i tell everyone...dont get so caught up in gear that you want because it might not be that variety. Especially classic clone only gear. Just run whatever and if its good...keep it. Its expensive and a time waster but what else can you do?


----------



## since1991 (May 8, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hope this is gg#4 now-looks like a keeper either wayView attachment 3938304


Whatever you got homie...looks FIRE to me.


----------



## since1991 (May 8, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yeah i meant with beans you know what the strain name is maybe even the lineage-but with gifted clones its a guessing game until you grow it out


Same with seeds. Actually with seeds imho had been even more of a gamble. At least with a cut you know its more than likely ok and a non hermaphrodite female (usually- lol).


----------



## higher self (May 8, 2017)

Just think of all the seed buyers who do more collecting than growing lol! Gotta grow um to know what's what.


----------



## since1991 (May 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Thats what iam saying. Its a crapshoot gamble with seeds especially and even cuts. Best i tell everyone...dont get so caught up in gear that you want because it might not be that variety. Especially classic clone only gear. Just run whatever and if its good...keep it. Its expensive and a time waster but what else can you do?


Its why i figured out a long time ago that if iam gonna do this. Be a caregiver and solid grower indoors to the best of my ability...it would behoove me to have a small tester area separate from the main star lineup keeper gear in the veg and bloom rooms. Last 10 year's or so its what i been doing. Saves me a ton of worry and let down and money and time. ANY new stuff i get...i dont care what some yo yo calls it or claims it is...whether a seed or a cutting...mgets ran in the tester room at least once and usually more than that. A quarantine area to save my keeper stuff from getting pollinated or pests and disease. I also dont waste space time or expensive nutes and electricity running a bunk plant or something that just doesnt work out in my operation. If you fellow growers have the space...i highly recommend a small test/quarantine room. Just na 400 watter or a sixer. Trust me. It saves alot of bullshit.


----------



## since1991 (May 8, 2017)

Lemme tell ya...ive ran some doozies in that test room too. But ive also found some bad ass bitches as well. About 75% of all new stuff doesnt make it passed a run or two in the test room.


----------



## higher self (May 8, 2017)

I feel you I made extra space mainly to test my chucks & new strains like you said. Be great if I had this logic ten years ago but here I am lol! Hard to run mono type grows with soo many choices now a days but getting tired of all this random gear every grow taking up space & my jars of the good stuff are low haha!!


----------



## Moe Flo (May 8, 2017)

Just got some cuts,3 Banners and 4 GG. Wish me luck people!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 11, 2017)

Sd x n91
@akhiymjames 
Still got?


----------



## oswizzle (May 11, 2017)

anyone here ever grown the High Octane OG... the leaves will turn colors towards the end of flowering... fuck I miss that cut so much,,, it was the best OG I had ever grown.. cant find it anywhere


----------



## cindysid (May 11, 2017)

Firestax has one called "Tire Fire" (High Octane OG x Dosidos)


----------



## cindysid (May 13, 2017)

I'm so bummed! The clone delivery I've been so excited about arrived...an EMPTY box! No markings,no signs of tampering, nothing just empty.


----------



## kaka420 (May 13, 2017)

^ you may want to have a little situational awareness the next few weeks.
just saying


----------



## cindysid (May 13, 2017)

yep


----------



## Moe Flo (May 13, 2017)

I wait about 2 hours before I open anything. Like that if there's an issue you can always say well here you go it is unopened.


----------



## since1991 (May 13, 2017)

Even though things are alot different these days...ordering stuff like that or seeds or equipment to the grow show address is CRAZY.


----------



## kaka420 (May 13, 2017)

I've had cops show up after a delivery in the early 2000s and I've had too many friends get visit from postal inspectors. If you can't get things within your state on a face to face basis it just isn't worth it. Not when so many elite cuts are used in seedlines. Do a pheno hunt and be happy.


----------



## Odin* (May 15, 2017)

M3 (sides).


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm so bummed! The clone delivery I've been so excited about arrived...an EMPTY box! No markings,no signs of tampering, nothing just empty.


Maybe the sender...cops are not gonna wait for you to clean up...

Post office will get a hold of you,and tell you you got some illegal shit...(not in them words)

Stoner post office workers?...maybe,highly doubtful.


----------



## cindysid (May 15, 2017)

I'm not too concerned. This happened to me as a sender when I sent some things to my son a couple of months ago. He received an empty box also. He also failed to receive a set of golf clubs he ordered last week...empty box again. You tell me.


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm not too concerned. This happened to me as a sender when I sent some things to my son a couple of months ago. He received an empty box also. He also failed to receive a set of golf clubs he ordered last week...empty box again. You tell me.


Sounds like someone is stressing your mail, like a neighbor or something lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cindysid (May 16, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sounds like someone is stressing your mail, like a neighbor or something lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I doubt it. I saw the carrier drop the latest package off, so I know that it wasn't snagged by the neighbors. It's a mystery.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I doubt it. I saw the carrier drop the latest package off, so I know that it wasn't snagged by the neighbors. It's a mystery.


like genuity said, i would think the sender. no signs of any tampering? mind if i ask the carrier?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm so bummed! The clone delivery I've been so excited about arrived...an EMPTY box! No markings,no signs of tampering, nothing just empty.


nevermind lol i see no signs.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 16, 2017)

easy for someone who works at the post office to replace a priority mail box. Unless you have a hand-wiritng sample from the original sender, really hard to say what happened.


----------



## Moe Flo (Jun 8, 2017)

3 of 4 the GG#4 made it and 1 of the 3 Bruce Banner#3. BB is getting pampered and mainlined in a 10gl. Their in FFOF with some added Calcitic Dolomitic lime, seabird guano and Lanbenite (0-0-50) sprinkled on top of 1/3 full then filled with more FFOF. Did someone say the original GG#4 cut is twisty leaf? I can confirm. One GG in the solo looks like its flowering.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 10, 2017)

been str8 crickets in here lately


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 10, 2017)

Here is Dark Hearts strawberry banana clone i ran and had tested. Pretty sad about the 23.1% THC, but ill live. Nose and bag appeal is great. Ill grow again and hopefully up the potency percentages, maybe run a little shorter then 70 days next time. Had a lot of amber, maybe too much idk.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 10, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Here is Dark Hearts strawberry banana clone i ran and had tested. Pretty sad about the 23.1% THC, but ill live. Nose and bag appeal is great. Ill grow again and hopefully up the potency percentages, maybe run a little shorter then 70 days next time. Had a lot of amber, maybe too much idk.


Lol its a funny world when you are sad about 23%


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2017)

@kgp hope all is well.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 10, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Lol its a funny world when you are sad about 23%


No shit. 23 points if ya multi tested is damn fine. Now smoker dependent but is what it is. Must of not hit yer palate the right way Mono. At anyrate....dont shy away from a 23 pointer. It would prolly fuk me right up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 10, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> @kgp hope all is well.


Yeah I've been wondering what he's been up to as well. Wonder whats in his garden now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah I've been wondering what he's been up to as well. Wonder whats in his garden now.


you know lol


----------



## kgp (Jun 14, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> @kgp hope all is well.


All is well, my friend. I hope you too. Busy busy, you know. I am going to have to update this thread. Got some good shit going on.

I'll hit you on the pm brother.


----------



## kgp (Jun 14, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah I've been wondering what he's been up to as well. Wonder whats in his garden now.


What's up bro. Been on the low doing some breeding. It's slow and painful. My space isn't that big but a friend has a huge room and we have been pumping out the selectors. I think I found something nice. I took a Leroy male and hit the tk with it. Inbred it twice, then back to the tk. We grew over 100 seeds and I have a plant that is shining like a star. The offspring aren't consistent, but the cut is great. Big yield, of taste and smell. Nothing floppy, rock hard buds. I would like to get it out and see what people think. Pics to come


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey kgp if you are in need of some testers I got some spare room in the garden


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2017)

kgp said:


> What's up bro. Been on the low doing some breeding. It's slow and painful. My space isn't that big but a friend has a huge room and we have been pumping out the selectors. I think I found something nice. I took a Leroy male and hit the tk with it. Inbred it twice, then back to the tk. We grew over 100 seeds and I have a plant that is shining like a star. The offspring aren't consistent, but the cut is great. Big yield, of taste and smell. Nothing floppy, rock hard buds. I would like to get it out and see what people think. Pics to come


Would love to run some of them 

Glad things are going well. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 20, 2017)

I thought I had my genetics in order. I thought I had lost her six years ago. I thought I'd never see her again.
Of all the dispensaries, in all of Northern California, I had to walk into hers. I may have _finally_ located my prized *Grape Stomper* cut (aka Sour Grapes), after six years, and done so completely by accident. She's from Midnight Farms Nursery, a trusted clone vendor. Otherwise I wouldn't have picked her up and taken the chance.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 20, 2017)

@Bad Karma Hope those flowers turn out exactly as you remember them.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 20, 2017)

So happy for you! I have been seeking the grape myself!


----------



## since1991 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> I thought I had my genetics in order. I thought I had lost her six years ago. I thought I'd never see her again.
> Of all the dispensaries, in all of Northern California, I had to walk into hers. I may have _finally_ located my prized *Grape Stomper* cut (aka Sour Grapes), after six years, and done so completely by accident. She's from Midnight Farms Nursery, a trusted clone vendor. Otherwise I wouldn't have picked her up and taken the chance.
> 
> View attachment 3963881


Sweet. 6 years too. Good for you bro. Ive seen photos of Stomper. Holy Sheeiitt shes a frosty gal. Awesome you found her again. Good feeling huh? I would run the hell outta GP all day everyday.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 25, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> I thought I had my genetics in order. I thought I had lost her six years ago. I thought I'd never see her again.
> Of all the dispensaries, in all of Northern California, I had to walk into hers. I may have _finally_ located my prized *Grape Stomper* cut (aka Sour Grapes), after six years, and done so completely by accident. She's from Midnight Farms Nursery, a trusted clone vendor. Otherwise I wouldn't have picked her up and taken the chance.
> 
> View attachment 3963881


every time I've tried to get Tahoe cure or sour alien apple from them they're gone I recently picked up 2 black jack babies from kingklonebrand.com I'm going out on a limb here but at least they returned my call this strain is jackherer-x-blackberry congratulations on your find grape stomper /sour grapes isn't that easy to find & I think the BOG version is different my grows are small so this will keep me busy for now


----------



## Odin* (Jun 25, 2017)

I had originally posted these as troll food, but that was deleted (another thread). Don't want them to go to waste.

What you see here is a subroom of GSC's and Gelato's (#33), ranging from 9'6"-10'6" (roughly 50 plants at that height, maybe 4-5 visible here, maybe 6 if you count the silhouettes in the background), 23 days from "flip" (24 hours of "night", before starting 12/12). Out of view are M4's and M7's that are 5'6"-6' (pretty sure that there could be a handful of M6, same height). 

I generally do my best to avoid divulging scale (both grow and plant size), but whatever. This is how I maximize yield (and various subrooms allow for constant and consistent, "manageable", takedowns). Everyone considers "per light" or what that lights footprint is (in sqft), but few think about cubic ft.

Standard 6'8" doorjamb, resting on 2x4, so 6'10" door jamb height, I'm 6'2". I measured, my 2x4 is a 16'th short (6'9" and 15/16").














Another thing to point out, close ups (pics) of buds belie their true size. This alters the perspective. Example, close ups of feet (why would anyone do this? I don't know). One person is 5' tall and wears a woman's 5, the other is over 6' and wears a men's 13. The images will give the appearance of similar size, but that is far from the truth.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 2, 2017)

GG#4


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 3, 2017)

@kmog33 Tahoe OG
Taking her down tomorrow hopefully


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> @kmog33 Tahoe OG
> Taking her down tomorrow hopefullyView attachment 3971414


Looks beautiful Al. Great job with her. Looks a little different than over here, she's definitely liking the organic setup 






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Looks beautiful Al. Great job with her. Looks a little different than over here, she's definitely liking the organic setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, I'd smoke the fuck outta that one too! Looks dank as fuck to me, thanks again for the blessings. She's everything I thought she'd be


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thanks brother, I'd smoke the fuck outta that one too! Looks dank as fuck to me, thanks again for the blessings. She's everything I thought she'd be


Glad you like her. Always happy to be in good hands. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone
> Been picking up clones here and there getting ready to start my new job as a master grower / operations manager for a Recreational grow in Monroe OR. Picked up a dosidos, king tut, jelly og, sunset sherbet, and picked up the sfv og again. My boy got the gummy bear and chem dawg special reserve clone i will be snagging a copy of in mendo on the way back from Emerald Cup. Also picked up an animal cookies, blackberry, and bubbleyum recently . Got an ogkb and tk on the way from an old timer.


So is the king tut you picked up king tut og from Mendo or is it a pyramid seeds Tutankhamen? Just wondering how you liked it ,since I am the breeder of king tut og. I have a few others strains floating around like Gasoline, Lsdog, Vanilla cookies, The kraken, Fossil kush, lemon Thai og, you should check out if you liked the king tut


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2017)

It was the King Tut Og from mendo and I dropped it already.

HI everyone been crazy busy as always. Picked up a couple new things like the Legend Og, and have Purple Punch on the way from the hommie. Also had a buddy in the Chen Fam get permission to send me a Cory Haim Stardawg and a Headband


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2017)

My light dep up on the mountain at my land. One of my three greenhouses up there  and the rec grow


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 5, 2017)

Prob reaching but anyone hear of the "SoCal" dosido cut? I have the 'famous' Norcal cut but I just picked up the 'socal' cut and figured id ask of anyone has any info on it. Will be interesting to run them side by side..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 5, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> @kmog33 Tahoe OG
> Taking her down tomorrow hopefullyView attachment 3971414





kmog33 said:


> Looks beautiful Al. Great job with her. Looks a little different than over here, she's definitely liking the organic setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drooling over here, nice work dudes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2017)

kgp said:


> What's up bro. Been on the low doing some breeding. It's slow and painful. My space isn't that big but a friend has a huge room and we have been pumping out the selectors. I think I found something nice. I took a Leroy male and hit the tk with it. Inbred it twice, then back to the tk. We grew over 100 seeds and I have a plant that is shining like a star. The offspring aren't consistent, but the cut is great. Big yield, of taste and smell. Nothing floppy, rock hard buds. I would like to get it out and see what people think. Pics to come


Sounds nice. Been seeing the seed runs your boy has been doing for the past year. Shit is looking proper


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> It was the King Tut Og from mendo and I dropped it already.
> 
> HI everyone been crazy busy as always. Picked up a couple new things like the Legend Og, and have Purple Punch on the way from the hommie. Also had a buddy in the Chen Fam get permission to send me a Cory Haim Stardawg and a Headband


It was probably just a shitty pheno. King tut og is actually not a clone only strain, I made 1000's of seeds for that strain and passed them out for free to growers in ca, az,or,wa,co,and me.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 5, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Prob reaching but anyone hear of the "SoCal" dosido cut? I have the 'famous' Norcal cut but I just picked up the 'socal' cut and figured id ask of anyone has any info on it. Will be interesting to run them side by side..


Not sure which cut I have but I got it in So Cal


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


The crippy is bomb, the best smoke in Florida when I was living there in the mid to late 90's quarter oz was going for $100. I found 5 seeds in a bag once. Out of the 5 4 germinated and got 3 females and1 male. I picked the best mother and breed the stinky basterd male to it and made about 300 or so seeds. For the most part a really stable strain get lots of phenos that produce buds of same quality as the bud I smoked.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Golden Goat, growing it right now. It's a clone only from Colorado, bought it in Denver, smells super sweet. Production of nugs is tremendous it just makes huge cone shaped buds even on a small plant they are giant. My favorite cut I have grown so far looking forward to harvest.


I came across golden goat cuttings on Craigslist in humboldt county back in 2011. I did not know it was from colorado I thought someone from Kansas brought it to NorCal


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 6, 2017)

KingTutOg said:


> I came across golden goat cuttings on Craigslist in humboldt county back in 2011. I did not know it was from colorado I thought someone from Kansas brought it to NorCal


It's was bred in Kansas but flooded Colorado around the same time if not earlier than 2011. Before we had the golden goat everyone grew a cut of island sweet skunk that I honestly preferd over the golden goat. It had much sweeter terps.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

I dont know said:


> View attachment 3262424 View attachment 3262425 Here are some pictures. My camera sucks so the pics arent of the best quality. First pic is poison last is faceoff. Working on dailing them in.


I dropped rare dankness due to the fact that all of the strains are mid grade and have the same grape tasting terpin profile in the background. I grew out rug burn, scotts og, lee Roy, flo og( best of his selection impossible). Went to his dispensary in the industrial part of Denver and sampled some of Scott's work. It was the worst and lowest quality of all the dispensarys I sampled in colorado from Pueblo Colorado Springs boulder longmont and ft. Colin's. not to mention when you email him about his strains on his rare dankness seed company he never responds. Worst breeder out of the 100's of strains I ordered from online seed companies


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

kgp said:


> What's up bro. Been on the low doing some breeding. It's slow and painful. My space isn't that big but a friend has a huge room and we have been pumping out the selectors. I think I found something nice. I took a Leroy male and hit the tk with it. Inbred it twice, then back to the tk. We grew over 100 seeds and I have a plant that is shining like a star. The offspring aren't consistent, but the cut is great. Big yield, of taste and smell. Nothing floppy, rock hard buds. I would like to get it out and see what people think. Pics to come


Scott's work defiantly needs much improvement. Glad you found a good male from his seeds and breed out the crappy genetics.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 6, 2017)

Gah damn, Everyone in CO grows Island Sweet Skunk it seems. It's crazy. Never even smoked it out here in SoCal


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 6, 2017)

KingTutOg said:


> I dropped rare dankness due to the fact that all of the strains are mid grade and have the same grape tasting terpin profile in the background. I grew out rug burn, scotts og, lee Roy, flo og( best of his selection impossible). Went to his dispensary in the industrial part of Denver and sampled some of Scott's work. It was the worst and lowest quality of all the dispensarys I sampled in colorado from Pueblo Colorado Springs boulder longmont and ft. Colin's. not to mention when you email him about his strains on his rare dankness seed company he never responds. Worst breeder out of the 100's of strains I ordered from online seed companies


Only dank strain to come from RDis Docs Og. Blows most ogs out of the water in every category. What year did you try all his stuff? Was it from river rock? I used to get his seeds from that place and all there flowers were ghouse or outdoor garbage.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Gah damn, Everyone in CO grows Island Sweet Skunk it seems. It's crazy. Never even smoked it out here in SoCal


I think Herban legend on the mendo coast regularly stocks flower and cuttings of Sweet island skunk, at least they did 2 years ago. You can call them to make sure they have it before you make the drive to NorCal if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 6, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Gah damn, Everyone in CO grows Island Sweet Skunk it seems. It's crazy. Never even smoked it out here in SoCal


It's been here a really long time.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Only dank strain to come from RDis Docs Og. Blows most ogs out of the water in every category. What year did you try all his stuff? Was it from river rock? I used to get his seeds from that place and all there flowers were ghouse or outdoor garbage.


I went to river rock on York st. (Not the other loction)To get the flo og seeds(ordered the others from attitude and midweek song)but I thought their flower at river rock was better quality than at house of dankness.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

KingTutOg said:


> I went to river rock on York st. (Not the other loction)To get the flo og seeds(ordered the others from attitude and midweek song)but I thought their flower at river rock was better quality than at house of dankness.


I tried running his stuff 2013-2015 but weeded out his stuff from my garden due to low quality.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 6, 2017)

Got ya. It's been 3 or 4 years since I've been to river Rock and I haven't been to house of dankness so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's was bred in Kansas but flooded Colorado around the same time if not earlier than 2011. Before we had the golden goat everyone grew a cut of island sweet skunk that I honestly preferd over the golden goat. It had much sweeter terps.


I thought the sweet island was a better selection also.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Only dank strain to come from RDis Docs Og. Blows most ogs out of the water in every category. What year did you try all his stuff? Was it from river rock? I used to get his seeds from that place and all there flowers were ghouse or outdoor garbage.


The best og kush I ran came from cuttings from 17 year old mother plant I picked up from a vet grower from socal in 2009. Never found another og in seed form that compared to it. It often attracted skunks to the front porch which my dog got sprayed in his face for sticking his nose to its ass( startled the little guy I guess getting a cold dog nose to his ass) my dog smelled for weeks similar to the og kush I was running


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Got ya. It's been 3 or 4 years since I've been to river Rock and I haven't been to house of dankness so I'll take your word for it.


 I was very disappointed with all the hype surrounding his line up, 
High west on 51st was the best service,quality flower and wax with the cheapest prices(their wifi was some of the best I sampled)


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 6, 2017)

KingTutOg said:


> The best og kush I ran came from cuttings from 17 year old mother plant I picked up from a vet grower from socal in 2009. Never found another og in seed form that compared to it. It often attracted skunks to the front porch which my dog got sprayed in his face for sticking his nose to its ass( startled the little guy I guess getting a cold dog nose to his ass) my dog smelled for weeks similar to the og kush I was running


lol that's crazy. I've had some amazing ogs. one from Honey Dew that I got around 05 or 07 that wouldn't grow nugs bigger than the size of a quarter indoors but had amazing terps and would knock you down after a bowl. The other one I got a few years later was from euguen and was similar but grew bigger buds. The docs is the closest thing I've found since those other ogs. The cut I have won the boulder cup in 09 and is no joke. It was hunted from 100 or 200 seeds.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 6, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's was bred in Kansas but flooded Colorado around the same time if not earlier than 2011. Before we had the golden goat everyone grew a cut of island sweet skunk that I honestly preferd over the golden goat. It had much sweeter terps.


That ISS was no joke. Every 3-4 months for years. I remember collecting all the fallen hairs off the elbows and smoking straight hair bowls. 

That was one of my fav cuts of the 90s. That and the strawberry cough that was floating around for years. I think it's the cut they used to make Bruce banner


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That ISS was no joke. Every 3-4 months for years. I remember collecting all the fallen hairs off the elbows and smoking straight hair bowls.
> 
> That was one of my fav cuts of the 90s. That and the strawberry cough that was floating around for years. I think it's the cut they used to make Bruce banner


Ya she was every where for a while. Now I barely see it any where. The ft Collins cough and strawberry cough were also staples back then that I never see any more.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 6, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya she was every where for a while. Now I barely see it any where. The ft Collins cough and strawberry cough were also staples back then that I never see any more.


I still have some f? Of that cough I got from an old head a few years back. 

Would not mind finding that ISS again though.


----------



## KingTutOg (Jul 6, 2017)

mountain dweller said:


> Deathstar outta Ohio


Good but not as good as east coast sour d


----------



## Tom sellecks mustache (Jul 7, 2017)

KingTutOg said:


> I went to river rock on York st. (Not the other loction)To get the flo og seeds(ordered the others from attitude and midweek song)but I thought their flower at river rock was better quality than at house of dankness.


Grew there Scotts og and out ta the pack got two killer phenos, and I mean fire, I do beleive the Scotts has triangle in it cause my one pheno was almost close resemblance of the triangle and it pumped trichomes, I used this pheno to breed some of my own strains, I have to say rare is got some good genetics, there doc og never gave me any wow phenos,


----------



## Tom sellecks mustache (Jul 7, 2017)

KingTutOg said:


> I went to river rock on York st. (Not the other loction)To get the flo og seeds(ordered the others from attitude and midweek song)but I thought their flower at river rock was better quality than at house of dankness.


No his scotts og had one of the best og phenos I've come across in seed form, I was blown away by how close this fucking thing was to the triangle kush, I mean, most ogs in seed form are about pheno hunting,, I fucking hated dnas worthless attempt at og and there #18, the closest ive come after rare was Dr.greethumbs ghost og s1s, straight legit og genetics


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 8, 2017)

I've recently started a strain from these guys www.kingklonebrand.com I'm currently running j/h-x-blackberry & next is Appalachia-x-og they call Bay 11 just this morning this site won't allow me to post pics for some reason I haven't been overly impressed by darkheart lately & the doubledream from purple city genetics was pretty good but I've got these close to home & $5.00 cheaper lol...


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 16, 2017)

My forum cut mom. Cleaned out the space enough to take a picture. It took a while for me to get her health restored, the clone I received wasn't in the best shape. Now she's thumping... super vigorous. She's in a 7 gallon.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 18, 2017)

A rare summer run of my best gal.

*Sherbet*


----------



## COGrown (Jul 18, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya she was every where for a while. Now I barely see it any where. The ft Collins cough and strawberry cough were also staples back then that I never see any more.


I grew that ISS cut, liked the high and taste better than the golden goat high, and yields were crazy. The real FoCo cough cut can take 14 weeks to flower, so in addition to being tightly held, she is difficult to use in a commercial situation. Lots of fakes as well. Plus seems like sativas are out of style these days.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 18, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I grew that ISS cut, liked the high and taste better than the golden goat high, and yields were crazy. The real FoCo cough cut can take 14 weeks to flower, so in addition to being tightly held, she is difficult to use in a commercial situation. Lots of fakes as well. Plus seems like sativas are out of style these days.


Ya I miss those two for sure. I used to live in Fort Collins and i worked with some people who brought the cough from Connecticut to Fort Collins in 92. They all call it the Connecticut cough even though they still mostly live in the Fort Collins area. This same group always grew cough Iss sour d and sage back in the day which are all sativa Dom yielders that do take forever to flower so your right in saying that most people today don't want to flower these sativa strains.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2017)

forum cookies


----------



## Getgrowingson (Aug 19, 2017)

What's the name of the og that only throws 3 fingered leaves? Buddy stumbled upon a cut named just as OG at buddies place took it as buddy owed him cash and gave me a cut. I read this whole thread a while ago and saw the three fingered og in here but can't find the post . Anyone? I know it's fire but there's an actual name for this og and I can't remember what he told me


----------



## Getgrowingson (Aug 19, 2017)

@kgp I believe had it


----------



## cookie master (Aug 19, 2017)

Its the supposed good pheno of yeti/headband. But 3 finger leaves is no guarantee that its yeti, just be happy if its good. my yeti came out nothing like og, and its too couchlock for my liking.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Aug 19, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Its the supposed good pheno of yeti/headband. But 3 finger leaves is no guarantee that its yeti, just be happy if its good. my yeti came out nothing like og, and its too couchlock for my liking.


I don't believe that's it , maybe but it looked almost exactly like what I swear @kgp had


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> What's the name of the og that only throws 3 fingered leaves? Buddy stumbled upon a cut named just as OG at buddies place took it as buddy owed him cash and gave me a cut. I read this whole thread a while ago and saw the three fingered og in here but can't find the post . Anyone? I know it's fire but there's an actual name for this og and I can't remember what he told me


Not a clone only but this is my Ghost hybrid. Grows like a vine stretches like a bitch & flops all over in flower I bet trainwreck is sturdier!

The high & flavor are some of the best Ive had. Im just staring to run more OG's but Ghost is on my favorite list for sure!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Aug 19, 2017)

Might be it thanks dude looks awfully similar.just rooted but will post a pic of what she looks like once I veg it a little 


higher self said:


> Not a clone only but this is my Ghost hybrid. Grows like a vine stretches like a bitch & flops all over in flower I bet trainwreck is sturdier!
> 
> The high & flavor are some of the best Ive had. Im just staring to run more OG's but Ghost is on my favorite list for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3997448


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 22, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> What's the name of the og that only throws 3 fingered leaves? Buddy stumbled upon a cut named just as OG at buddies place took it as buddy owed him cash and gave me a cut. I read this whole thread a while ago and saw the three fingered og in here but can't find the post . Anyone? I know it's fire but there's an actual name for this og and I can't remember what he told me



It's Ghost OG by Orgnkid. I still think she's the best OG out there. Had her for years and then randomly I just threw her away lol


----------



## Getgrowingson (Aug 22, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> It's Ghost OG by Orgnkid. I still think she's the best OG out there. Had her for years and then randomly I just threw her away lol


Well next time you have something that fire and want to get rid of it give me a holla and I'll come get rid of it for you lol


----------



## skuba (Sep 4, 2017)

@Bad Karma how long do you usually let your Sherbet go? I've gone some in week 8 and they look close but not finished. Smells sooooo good


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 4, 2017)

anyone have a trusted location to purchase clones in Denver


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 4, 2017)

skuba said:


> @Bad Karma how long do you usually let your Sherbet go? I've gone some in week 8 and they look close but not finished. Smells sooooo good


I usualy cut her down between 9 to 9.5 weeks depending on how she looks. Her scent is mesmerizing.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 5, 2017)

Worth the trip


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 5, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 4005739 Worth the trip


What cut of Sour D is that?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 6, 2017)

where and how much were they, looking for good cuts of Blue Dream --


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> What cut of Sour D is that?


I hope there's only one lol but god knows. I hope it's 
original sour diesel and not an S1 clone or some shit. We will
Know I'm a few months what what. Happy growing


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> where and how much were they, looking for good cuts of Blue Dream --


The clone store Denver CO 
$15 bucks each. And they had blue dream cuts I believe or a cross. Happy hunting


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 7, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I hope there's only one lol but god knows. I hope it's
> original sour diesel and not an S1 clone or some shit. We will
> Know I'm a few months what what. Happy growing


If only...unfortunately there are lots of versions of it, but yours look healthy and strong so you should good. My favorite version and one I have is the AJ Sour D. She reeks your veg room of gas it's amazing. Excited to see how yours turn out


----------



## kaka420 (Sep 9, 2017)

Long day in the car but came home with:

dosidos - norcal cut
gelatto #33
Sour Dubb
Cannatonic - Perkins cut - cbd rich.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 10, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Long day in the car but came home with:
> 
> dosidos - norcal cut
> gelatto #33
> ...



Sucks that every nursery does not carry cuts


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 10, 2017)

While I don't have it yet, I was promised a cut of the Blue Orca.

Its a cross of a PreSoviet 1971 Kandahar Afghani Mother, and a 1976 Thai Stick. Its said to be one of the oldest living clones, and very few people have it. I was told Clackamas Cootz was tired of only a few people making money off of it, and decided to start giving it out.

I met a guy on a forum, and he was going to aquire this cut in 2-3 weeks, and told me he would forward me 1. I even offered to pay him $300 for it, but he wouldnt take the money. All he wants is postage, and if I find a nice plant of the Swami/Coots/Nevils Original 1988 NL5 x Haze, he would like a cut of it, and we have probably 40 x 5 weeks old NL5/hz right now, and I'm bettin theres more than 1 keeper in the bunch.

So if it pans out I'll have the Blue Orca.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone familiar with the Triangle Kush cut? Does this look authentic? Took a few rounds of cloning to get her to throw 5 finger leaves, had to take cuts off a tall mom. Usually three finger leaves .


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 11, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Long day in the car but came home with:
> 
> dosidos - norcal cut
> gelatto #33
> ...


I got the Dosidos NorCal Cut in week 4 of flower and she is everything one could hope for! Easy to grow, packs on frost early and smells out of this world good. I got a journal of it going on if you want to take a peek


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 11, 2017)

Gelato 33 is the most hyped up let down strain ever... all these new strains suck balls...

No new strain in the modern era has yet to be on the level of a Pure Old School OG Kush...not even in the same conversation... all watered down colorful garbage with terps ... no thanks.. give me that Fuel Gas that coats your mouth and makes your forehead sweat... real deal yields 2lbs per light all day 3lbs with Gavitas


----------



## higher self (Sep 11, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone familiar with the Triangle Kush cut? Does this look authentic? Took a few rounds of cloning to get her to throw 5 finger leaves, had to take cuts off a tall mom. Usually three finger leavesView attachment 4008588 .


I head the TK grows like a vine. I'd say it's authentic as far as looking like an OG my Ghost grows 3 leaves only. 



oswizzle said:


> Gelato 33 is the most hyped up let down strain ever... all these new strains suck balls...
> 
> No new strain in the modern era has yet to be on the level of a Pure Old School OG Kush...not even in the same conversation... all watered down colorful garbage with terps ... no thanks.. give me that Fuel Gas that coats your mouth and makes your forehead sweat... real deal yields 2lbs per light all day 3lbs with Gavitas


Starting to agree as the OG's I've ran are better than the cookies. I think that gasey lemon pinesol mouth coating & brow sweat is hard to beat. Chem's are good but lack that OG tastiness imo.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

Triangle has three stems per node:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 11, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> Gelato 33 is the most hyped up let down strain ever... all these new strains suck balls...
> 
> No new strain in the modern era has yet to be on the level of a Pure Old School OG Kush...not even in the same conversation... all watered down colorful garbage with terps ... no thanks.. give me that Fuel Gas that coats your mouth and makes your forehead sweat... real deal yields 2lbs per light all day 3lbs with Gavitas


Hands down the dopest dope I've ever smoked.


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 11, 2017)

The 


RichRoots said:


> Hands down the dopest dope I've ever smoked.


the OG Kush that is lol.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have never heard of TK or any other OG described as having 3 branches per node. Always described as very vine like with only 3-5 finger leaves. That pic doesnt really look like an OG at all.

I found this old pic of motarebel's legit TK cut that was acquired from Nspecta of CSI and I would say mine looks pretty close.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "I am Spartacus!"
> 
> Those guys weren't trying to protect him, they were legitimately trying to snag his street cred.
> 
> ...


Hey I just saw this and wanted to say thank you lol.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 17, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Hey I just saw this and wanted to say thank you lol.



Just setting the record straight. 






Just acquired another “elite”, but I don’t even know what it is. OG Kush (“Kush” means it’s a cross) held for 15 years. Stem rub is reminiscent of “Headband”, “Sour OG”, “OGiesel”, and some of the “Scooby Snacks” (which I currently have, “Face Off OG” dom phenos, Archive). From what I hear, super dank, heavy yield. From “the circle”, to childhood friend, to brother, to me.

Probably the last clone that I will accept, other than a solid “Skywalker OG”. I take that back, @kmog33 had two, or three...


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone know where i can source a cut of wedding cake and purple punch? In wa state?


----------



## FamMan (Nov 27, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Anyone know where i can source a cut of wedding cake and purple punch? In wa state?


First class genetics on the gram. Spendy thou.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 28, 2017)

Who holds the chem d cut that is willing to trade or sell?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 28, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Who holds the chem d cut that is willing to trade or sell?


I had that cut for three years and then lost it during a three week power outtage after a wretched ice storm. My heart still weeps.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear that my friend. How difficult was it for you to source?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Nov 28, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Sorry to hear that my friend. How difficult was it for you to source?


Like drove across the country in a hidden compartment in my van difficult. Lol.

This was over six years ago though man. I would hope by now some seed bank would have nailed down that pheno.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 29, 2017)

Fuck id rather search thru a pack or two of chemstar looking for that dirty d pheno. 
But I'm also from the middle of bumfuck nowhere. If only I could source cuts locally


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 29, 2017)

P-91, Hogsbreath, + Bulldrider. Also, old school Orange Bud.


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruce Banner #3 day 43 sending out cuts soon.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2017)

This is Casper. First week of 12. This cut was given to me labeled ghost a couple years back. Idk. What I do know is she puts out pure lemon pledge fuel rocks that cure to an almost cookie type scent. Finicky in veg, but she's a keeper here.


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 2, 2017)

Added chem91skva and gmo cookies to the list. Loving medical cannabis. Now up to 22 nice mothers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Added chem91skva and gmo cookies to the list. Loving medical cannabis. Now up to 22 nice mothers.


from geno[type?


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 4, 2017)

All but 3 came from genotype.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> All but 3 came from genotype.


yea i wish i was in MI for a day lol do they sell fast? theres fam out there that id love to visit and visit geno type...


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 4, 2017)

Sometimes the prime cuts sell out fast, other times not so fast.
Depends on your tastes.


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> yea i wish i was in MI for a day lol do they sell fast? theres fam out there that id love to visit and visit geno type...


Same here Im thinking about making that drive one day! I did get some Genotype A seeds from firestax while back & their gear is fire!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 4, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Bruce Banner #3 day 43 sending out cuts soon.
> 
> View attachment 4050435 View attachment 4050436


You say 49 days is that 49 since flip
Or are u doing 12/12 from bean if so that's a huge yeild with 12/12 from bean


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Sometimes the prime cuts sell out fast, other times not so fast.
> Depends on your tastes.


Where is this?


----------



## since1991 (Dec 4, 2017)

I think hes talking about Genotype in Ann Arbor. If he is..they got good cuts.


----------



## Moe Flo (Dec 4, 2017)

No beans I think banner 3 is clone only. This vegged in a 7 gal for 2 mo, day 49 is tomorrow.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 4, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I think hes talking about Genotype in Ann Arbor. If he is..they got good cuts.


tx


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 6, 2017)

This thread still kicking!!! 

Elite clone list:

Topanga Pure Kush
ECSD 
OGKB 
Triangle Kush
WiFi 43
Bruce Banner 3
Blue Dream(Santa Cruz)
Purple Punch
Wedding Cake
Cherry Pie
Gelato “it’s it”
White Tahoe Cookies
Forum GSC 

CBD cuts:

Cannatonic
Franks Gift


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 6, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Added chem91skva and gmo cookies to the list. Loving medical cannabis. Now up to 22 nice mothers.


That place has 91 skva? If so she’s gonna whored to the max lol Chem Fam won’t like it at all lol


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 6, 2017)

since1991 said:


> It might not be radically different but over a long period of time in one particular setup...even the slightest variations would be quite interesting to observe. Flower times...root times..plant structure. Bud set. Makes me wonder.


That is so true. Even taste changes in diff climates and areas. I have seen it. MI is a great place I am on west side 10 min form the big lake.


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> This thread still kicking!!!
> 
> Elite clone list:
> 
> ...


How’s that Pure Kush! Good to see you back posting!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 6, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> This thread still kicking!!!
> 
> Elite clone list:
> 
> ...


Nice list! How are the flavors and effects on your 2 cbd cuts?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> How’s that Pure Kush! Good to see you back posting!


Just acquired recently so will be first run. It comes highly regarded as some of the best most potent cannabis around so we shall see

 



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice list! How are the flavors and effects on your 2 cbd cuts?


The Franks Gift not sure it’s actually in the cloner now. Cannatonic is a very good one already been tested numerous times 18-20% cbd to 1-2% thc. I had caps and oil from it and it has awesome amazing cherry terps great for sleep, headaches, pain, nausea. One of my best friends had the 1-1 ratio and the pure cbd caps from this cut and he has MS and he said they helped a lot which is why I got the cut for him. It’s a great karma cut I will grow and make some meds from for people who need it. I think some good people on here have the Franks Gift could tell you more about it


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 6, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Just acquired recently so will be first run. It comes highly regarded as some of the best most potent cannabis around so we shall see
> 
> View attachment 4054246
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. I appreciate the reply. Great info.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 6, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Just acquired recently so will be first run. It comes highly regarded as some of the best most potent cannabis around so we shall see
> 
> View attachment 4054246
> 
> ...



What are you getting from her stem rub?

Nice pick up, hope she’s the real deal.


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 6, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> That place has 91 skva? If so she’s gonna whored to the max lol Chem Fam won’t like it at all lol


lol yeah but I'd guess a large percent wont even keep a mother around.
most in the state devote no plant count to mothers.
I'll never let her go...she's probably the closest I'll ever find to my old original diesel cut from shroomy420. With this in the stable, the only pre-bust plant I don't have back is sourd aka ecsd. below is my list for you kind sir.



sfv (sub lbc cut)
lime og
pre 98 bubba kush
forum cut gsc
candy land (sub lbc cut)
sour dubb
dosidos (norcal cut)
gelato 33 (larry bird)
canna tonic (huel perkins cut)
biker kush v2.0 (treetroit cut)
fire og
tahoe og 
tpk
eastside og x platinum delights (leaf doctor)
bubble chem (purplefrostbyte cut) = Indiana bubblegum x tredawg
stardust sherbert (3lb’er)
gmo cookies (gsc x chemdog) 28% + thc cup winning cut
chem91 - skunk va cut
eastside og - (leaf doctor) cup winning cut
breath work - gage green seeds
hellen black - (animal cookies x georgia pine) - swamp boys seeds
hammerhead -seatle sour x mendo breath - gage green group


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

Odin* said:


> What are you getting from her stem rub?
> 
> Nice pick up, hope she’s the real deal.


Very limey but there’s something else there hard to put down. She’s def legit and will be coming into another Pure Kush soon. Pure Kush Ghost1



kaka420 said:


> lol yeah but I'd guess a large percent wont even keep a mother around.
> most in the state devote no plant count to mothers.
> I'll never let her go...she's probably the closest I'll ever find to my old original diesel cut from shroomy420. With this in the stable, the only pre-bust plant I don't have back is sourd aka ecsd. below is my list for you kind sir.
> 
> ...


Yea I hear you on that they stupid to let her go without keeping around. I def feel you she is up there with the best too. Will have a verified cut of that very soon and a few more things. Awesome list you have brother gotta get that Sfv OG back I like her a lot


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 7, 2017)

sfv ++...consider it done


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 7, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Just acquired recently so will be first run. It comes highly regarded as some of the best most potent cannabis around so we shall see
> 
> View attachment 4054246
> 
> ...


Would be nice for someone to get franks gift tested. it removes pain with ease and gets you baked. so there is a higher amount of thc in her but cbd is still dominant.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Would be nice for someone to get franks gift tested. it removes pain with ease and gets you baked. so there is a higher amount of thc in her but cbd is still dominant.


I can get a sample to my bro who got me the Cannatonic. Will have info eventually but good to know bro may like that more than the Cannatonic since it’s more thc lol


----------



## greengrassgrower1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Anybody on here in CA that can point me towards a nice OG? Ive tried all the DArk heart stuff its ok. Looking for something better..
Cheers,


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 7, 2017)

greengrassgrower1 said:


> Anybody on here in CA that can point me towards a nice OG? Ive tried all the DArk heart stuff its ok. Looking for something better..
> Cheers,


drive up to wonderland nursery


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Snail growth but getting better actually. Likes the warmth a lot and never top lol. OGKB


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I think hes talking about Genotype in Ann Arbor. If he is..they got good cuts.


They have healthy cuts, but they're not always genuine. They were selling fake Ghost OG cuts out of there a couple years ago, and the Skywalker OG they had was an OG/Bubba cross, not Skywalker.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> They have healthy cuts, but they're not always genuine. They were selling fake Ghost OG cuts out of there a couple years ago, and the Skywalker OG they had was an OG/Bubba cross, not Skywalker.


Iam willing to bet a large percentage of dispensary cuts arent the real deal. So many seed knockoffs anymore. Like real deal Skunk Va cut. Chances of anyone having the real is iffy at best. Its an OLD cut. And never was circulated in high numbers.or by alot of people. Completely opposite of what Josie Whales did with Gorilla Glue #4. You may be firmly convinced that its the real..it might be banging to you (all.that really matters) but in reality...how the fuk would one really know? Unless Skunk VA came out of seclusion and confirmed it himself...or Chemdog himself...how in the hell would one know for sure? Posting pix on the web with a million forum grower responses saying yes thats it or sorry no its not? Its all a shot in the dark with the strains..so called "clone onlys" and the name game. Seed makers confuse the matter (Cali Connection did this big time) by rolling out seeds calling the wares by the exact same name. A real shit show. All convoluted. Who knows anymore. I ve said this many times...your best chances of getting a hyped up and coming cut is early as possible. Because after so long...the knockoffs and watered down seed versions come out and your chances are slim to none.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

You would never know if a dispensary had real chem 91 sk va cut or the real ghost og cut if there was no way to prove it otherwise. Except with someone with known credilbility confirming or calling them out...whats the measuring stick? Its all.relative. I guess all that matters is if the cut works for the growers running it....who cares about names anyways.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> You would never know if a dispensary had real chem 91 sk va cut or the real ghost og cut if there was no way to prove it otherwise. Except with someone with known credilbility confirming or calling them out...whats the measuring stick? Its all.relative. I guess all that matters is if the cut works for the growers running it....who cares about names anyways.


That’s why I was asking if that place had real 91 skva. I know Chem Fam have done their due to keep that cut from being sold in a clone shop but who knows times are changing lots of cuts get out now cus money talks.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

Skunk Va with another handle over at icmag popped in out of nowhere awhile back and said hes still holding it down. The real deal. Posted several pics and said hes sticking with the promise to not let it out. But 90% chance it was Sk VA with the posts. Because alot of early insiders posted on his thread. All with greasy tid bits of info. Hes still got it. The original he traded Chemdog himself for a Virgjnia family held cut of a special Super Skunk cut Chemdog took back to the east coast decades ago. ( I believe that's the story - who the fuk knows). But from the photos posted on that thread..looked like a typical banging little indica dominant hybrid. Similar to the bazillion of other photos of Chem 91 or Chem based gear. Again...who the fuk knows anymore. I've witnessed straight fire and better than the so called conle only version from seed packs..ive seen Seed packs of the same clone only name put out boo boo..and all in between. Who the fuk knows anymore. Ive recently heard that the popular clone only and so called "pre 98" Bubba Kush is not only similar but the same exact plant as several other popular Southern California cuts. ( L.A. Affie..Master Kush.. etc.) It was DNA. sequenced tested by Phylos Bio Science Labs and confirmed that not only similar..but the same exact frikin plant!!!! So its all relative.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Skunk Va with another handle over at icmag popped in out of nowhere awhile back and said hes still holding it down. The real deal. Posted several pics and said hes sticking with the promise to not let it out. But 90% chance it was Sk VA with the posts. Because alot of early insiders posted on his thread. All with greasy tid bits of info. Hes still got it. The original he traded Chemdog himself for a Virgjnia family held cut of a special Super Skunk cut Chemdog took back to the east coast ( I believe that's the story - who the fuk knows). But from the photos posted on that thread..looked like a typical banging little indica dominant hybrid. Similar to the bazillion of other photos of Chem 91 or Chem based gear. Again...who the fuk knows anymore. I've witnessed straight fire and better than the so called conle only version from seed packs..ive seen Seed packs of the same clone only name put out boo boo..and all in between. Who the fuk knows anymore. Ive recently heard that the popular clone only and so called "pre 98" Bubba Kush is not only similar but the same exact plant as several other popular Southern California cuts. ( L.A. Affie..Master Kush.. etc.) It was DNA. sequenced tested by Phylos Bio Science Labs and confirmed that not only similar..but the same exact frikin plant!!!! So its all relative.


Yea he’s on instagram still grows her and making crosses with her. Selling beans at emerald but yes Chem crosses can come out looking like 91, D, Sour and yes seed finds can and are sometimes better it’s all preference. Take Phylos with a grain of salt too cus it’s all about who’s sending in the cut. So many different cuts get named changed but I’m pretty sure Master and Bubba are different but if one was told his cut was Bubba really when it was Master is where all that is coming from. Still gonna get to find out lots more truths tho


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> They have healthy cuts, but they're not always genuine. They were selling fake Ghost OG cuts out of there a couple years ago, and the Skywalker OG they had was an OG/Bubba cross, not Skywalker.


Damn for real? I have a cross in seed form they made with Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure, shits dank AF. Do you know what the Ghost really was? At this point I could care less but still that’s not cool.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Wedding Cake....straight gassy beast!!! Few days after flip


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 8, 2017)

the thing about genotype is he has friendships with breeders you would know. I know this as fact as Im friend of one of his breeder suppliers. I know who supplied the chem91 and I am very confident it is real. Can fake cuts show up in clone shops? Sure... all time but I think geno does a good job and is selective who he works with. Anyway I think this weekend will be his last weekend open. Pretty much everyone is shutting down in Michigan this coming week to deal with permitting....


----------



## kaka420 (Dec 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn for real? I have a cross in seed form they made with Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure, shits dank AF. Do you know what the Ghost really was? At this point I could care less but still that’s not cool.


I would send geno a message and ask about this.. rumor or true.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn for real? I have a cross in seed form they made with Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure, shits dank AF. Do you know what the Ghost really was? At this point I could care less but still that’s not cool.


You prolly got a banging og based plant. And its fire Iam willing to bet. Its not like these dispensarys and clone nursery/shops do it on purpose (to knowingly fool the buyer)..they could be or not. Alot of times they are in the dark just as well. Alot of them do knowingly try and deceive. Who the fuk knows anymore. Just run it and if its fire..thats all that matters. Call it Mommas Bathwater #7 for all I care. The names are pointless anyways.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Iam willing to bet a large percentage of dispensary cuts arent the real deal. So many seed knockoffs anymore. Like real deal Skunk Va cut. Chances of anyone having the real is iffy at best. Its an OLD cut.


Chances of the dispensaries (currently) having it are slim, but Chem 91 is out there, and it's not as elusive as you might think. I had a verified cut that I received through the grapevine that's traced back to good old dog (skunkVA) on icmag.

Chem91
 


since1991 said:


> You would never know if a dispensary had real chem 91 sk va cut or the real ghost og cut if there was no way to prove it otherwise. Except with someone with known credilbility confirming or calling them out...whats the measuring stick? Its all.relative. I guess all that matters is if the cut works for the growers running it....who cares about names anyways.


You'd know if you've had the real deal before and if not, sometimes the fakes are so fake it's obvious. With that said about the Ghost OG, genotype's Fire OG is legit.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

Where we fukt up long ago was somehow got off track and started with the goofy names. Used to be (very long ago) a "strain" was named by its land of origin. Like mountain Afghani crossed with a lowland Thai. Or a pakistani hashplant crossed with a Brazilian Sativa. Not exact. Not very specific. But sure as hell better than the name game shit show we have now.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn for real? I have a cross in seed form they made with Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure, shits dank AF. Do you know what the Ghost really was? At this point I could care less but still that’s not cool.


I don't know. I know the cut I saw grown from there was watered down, not very stinky or tasty. But on the other hand, the fire og from there was legit og. And as far as the skywalker goes, rdmi said himself that it was an og cross, most likely with bubba. Not sure why they kept calling it skywalker. But I agree, they are pretty on top of shit, and it's been a couple years since I saw the ghost og from there, so maybe they figured it was the wrong cut or something and have the real one now. I don't know.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Chances of the dispensaries (currently) having it are slim, but Chem 91 is out there, and it's not as elusive as you might think. I have a verified cut that I received through the grapevine that's traced back to good old dog (skunkVA) on icmag.
> 
> Chem91
> View attachment 4054960 View attachment 4054961
> ...


How did you get your Chem 91 Skunk VA verified? Looks good either way.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> How did you get your Chem 91 Skunk VA verified? Looks good either way.


I received it from a member on icmag that got it from another icmag member that got it from nspecta.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 8, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I received it from a member on icmag that got it from another icmag member that got it from nspecta.


That pretty much narrows it down.


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> I would send geno a message and ask about this.. rumor or true.


I’ve hollered at them before to show them what it looked like. Asked where I was from & after I said non legal state they stopped replying lol! I’ll ask again though now that this has been brought up.



since1991 said:


> You prolly got a banging og based plant. And its fire Iam willing to bet. Its not like these dispensarys and clone nursery/shops do it on purpose (to knowingly fool the buyer)..they could be or not. Alot of times they are in the dark just as well. Alot of them do knowingly try and deceive. Who the fuk knows anymore. Just run it and if its fire..thats all that matters. Call it Mommas Bathwater #7 for all I care. The names are pointless anyways.


Yeah its fire for sure just really low yeilding. Im going to run this plant for a long time!



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I don't know. I know the cut I saw grown from there was watered down, not very stinky or tasty. But on the other hand, the fire og from there was legit og. And as far as the skywalker goes, rdmi said himself that it was an og cross, most likely with bubba. Not sure why they kept calling it skywalker. But I agree, they are pretty on top of shit, and it's been a couple years since I saw the ghost og from there, so maybe they figured it was the wrong cut or something and have the real one now. I don't know.


Was it really viney & lanky because thats how the plant I have is. Kind of a pain to keep the mother so I clone it every few months. Definitely dank & I havent even dialed her in fully.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Was it really viney & lanky because thats how the plant I have is. Kind of a pain to keep the mother so I clone it every few months. Definitely dank & I havent even dialed her in fully.


It was viney, looked and smelled like og, but you had to stick a nug almost up into your sinus cavity to get a smell from it. Taste was real bland too. Fire og was dank though. They might have had a mixup with the ghost back then, I'm not sure.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 8, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Snail growth but getting better actually. Likes the warmth a lot and never top lol. OGKB
> 
> View attachment 4054895


How does she compare to the Platinum GSC we had? Looks very similar.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> How does she compare to the Platinum GSC we had? Looks very similar.


Very similar you can tell it was a bagseed or s1 of this. This original is more potent but surely would love to get that Platinum we had back. Not too many people even run it anymore. Archive made beans with it in Scooby Snacks. If you can get that let me know


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 8, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Very similar you can tell it was a bagseed or s1 of this. This original is more potent but surely would love to get that Platinum we had back. Not too many people even run it anymore. Archive made beans with it in Scooby Snacks. If you can get that let me know


Due to several reasons (seed popping, breeding projects, and a new job) my clone hunting days are currently on hold. If I ever cross paths with her again I'll be sure to grab you a cut, sir.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I can get a sample to my bro who got me the Cannatonic. Will have info eventually but good to know bro may like that more than the Cannatonic since it’s more thc lol


oh stoners love it also. when I tell them its a high cbd strain they are like wow I couldn't tell cause I am baked. Its a good one for sure. I have burn tissue on my left thigh to the bone and get pain and nerve spasms and franks gift removes them both with ease. Hip replacement patient loves it also but also picks up high cbd low thc coco oil. Fan and any leaf that doesn't have trichomes I use first as they have cbd in them.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 9, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Chances of the dispensaries (currently) having it are slim, but Chem 91 is out there, and it's not as elusive as you might think. I had a verified cut that I received through the grapevine that's traced back to good old dog (skunkVA) on icmag.
> 
> Chem91
> View attachment 4054960 View attachment 4054961
> ...


I have seen @Dr. Who 89 chemdawg and smoked some and its super great. He doesn't live to far from me and he grows top shelf buds all day long. I need to visit him again as he is a great host and friend to many great friends I met at his BBQ which I had a great time.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I have seen @Dr. Who 89 chemdawg and smoked some and its super great. He doesn't live to far from me and he grows top shelf buds all day long. I need to visit him again as he is a great host and friend to many great friends I met at his BBQ which I had a great time.


No such thing man. Sorry, he fooled you.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 9, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No such thing man. Sorry, he fooled you.


whatever it is its old as he has run it for couple decades. so its some old great stuff.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> the thing about genotype is he has friendships with breeders you would know. I know this as fact as Im friend of one of his breeder suppliers. I know who supplied the chem91 and I am very confident it is real. Can fake cuts show up in clone shops? Sure... all time but I think geno does a good job and is selective who he works with. Anyway I think this weekend will be his last weekend open. Pretty much everyone is shutting down in Michigan this coming week to deal with permitting....


i agree, i would def grab one from them without worries.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 9, 2017)

Left 2 Right: SFV OG, JET FUEL OG, DOSIDO, PURPLE GG4, ALIEN OG, FIRE OG, GELATO


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Iam willing to bet a large percentage of dispensary cuts arent the real deal. So many seed knockoffs anymore. Like real deal Skunk Va cut. Chances of anyone having the real is iffy at best. Its an OLD cut. And never was circulated in high numbers.or by alot of people. Completely opposite of what Josie Whales did with Gorilla Glue #4. You may be firmly convinced that its the real..it might be banging to you (all.that really matters) but in reality...how the fuk would one really know? Unless Skunk VA came out of seclusion and confirmed it himself...or Chemdog himself...how in the hell would one know for sure? Posting pix on the web with a million forum grower responses saying yes thats it or sorry no its not? Its all a shot in the dark with the strains..so called "clone onlys" and the name game. Seed makers confuse the matter (Cali Connection did this big time) by rolling out seeds calling the wares by the exact same name. A real shit show. All convoluted. Who knows anymore. I ve said this many times...your best chances of getting a hyped up and coming cut is early as possible. Because after so long...the knockoffs and watered down seed versions come out and your chances are slim to none.


Man I heard that swerve at CaliConnection crosses his clone only strains with like a male stress plant or male ruderalis or sumthin LOL Fuck buying seeds from them. Your best bet is to hopefully find an S1 seed in some fire ass bud at least you will know that is legit cus it came from the bud. My best plant i have right now is a S1 seed i found in some super dank OG kush from a dispensary.. what are the odds hahaha. I'm never letting her go, she is in veg now and is my stinkiest most vigourus plant compared to the supposed clone onlys that im running next to her


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> Man I heard that swerve at CaliConnection crosses his clone only strains with like a male stress plant or male ruderalis or sumthin LOL Fuck buying seeds from them. Your best bet is to hopefully find an S1 seed in some fire ass bud at least you will know that is legit cus it came from the bud. My best plant i have right now is a S1 seed i found in some super dank OG kush from a dispensary.. what are the odds hahaha. I'm never letting her go, she is in veg now and is my stinkiest most vigourus plant compared to the supposed clone onlys that im running next to her


Naw that’s bullshit Swerve been around for a min and yea they’ve had issues with seeds but have put out fire. Never heard anyone getting seeds made with a male like that but most don’t even fool with his gear anymore. He had his run before all the clone only cuts are getting crossed. He’s the reason why you have some take cuts floating around cus there was fire in the gear and breeders use his stuff in crosses so it’s really the person and preference but I have never bought his gear and never will just my preference but I know many who have and have done very well. Def can find fire in bagseeds lots of clone only are bagseed finds. Enjoy your OG pheno


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Where we fukt up long ago was somehow got off track and started with the goofy names. Used to be (very long ago) a "strain" was named by its land of origin. Like mountain Afghani crossed with a lowland Thai. Or a pakistani hashplant crossed with a Brazilian Sativa. Not exact. Not very specific. But sure as hell better than the name game shit show we have now.


Exactly right on the money.. that's what the olskool smokers be saying.. waay too many stupid strain names now it's ridiculous I've probly missed out on some good smoke because the name sounded stupid.

OG KUSH= Lemon Thai(Sativa)X Lebanese Hashplant X Afghan(Indica)... 3 way cross


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw that’s bullshit Swerve been around for a min and yea they’ve had issues with seeds but have put out fire. Never heard anyone getting seeds made with a male like that but most don’t even fool with his gear anymore. He had his run before all the clone only cuts are getting crossed. He’s the reason why you have some take cuts floating around cus there was fire in the gear and breeders use his stuff in crosses so it’s really the person and preference but I have never bought his gear and never will just my preference but I know many who have and have done very well. Def can find fire in bagseeds lots of clone only are bagseed finds. Enjoy your OG pheno


Yea man forget buying gear from places like that especially if you live in Cali theres so much good shit all around your bound to come across dank seeds from some good herb or somebody with the actual clone only cuts that's willing shoot u a cut


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Def can find fire in bagseeds lots of clone only are bagseed finds. Enjoy your OG pheno


Thanks bro for sure i will enjoy this gem of a seed tht i found.. Yea man absolutely I heard that a few clone only OG's were found in seeds from pounds being bought. like the PoisonOG, etc.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 10, 2017)

TonyTokes420 said:


> OG KUSH= Lemon Thai(Sativa)X Lebanese Hashplant X Afghan(Indica)... 3 way cross


Hey, somebody has been listening to the Adam Dunn Show. Unfortunately, the OG story told by "Uncle Dave" turned out to be false.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> Hey, somebody has been listening to the Adam Dunn Show. Unfortunately, the OG story told by "Uncle Dave" turned out to be false.


Who's uncle dave? I never seen the Adam Dunn show but that's what I heard growing up in Socal.. sounds believable but u might be right tho who knows


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> whatever it is its old as he has run it for couple decades. so its some old great stuff.


Awesome


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I have seen @Dr. Who 89 chemdawg and smoked some and its super great. He doesn't live to far from me and he grows top shelf buds all day long. I need to visit him again as he is a great host and friend to many great friends I met at his BBQ which I had a great time.


LOL, the "89" is a marker I put on it here to see if I could get reaction to look for a specific strain I wanted. Figured that if someone who knew I was off on the year "name". They might have what I was fishing for......That was a mistake....

It's 91 chem guys...But yeah, seriously potent.

I got an original Blue Berry from shorts back when he first was giving out some clones. This is the original stupid potent pheno! This plant here is in effect, over 31 years old.....Clone of a clone of a clone,,etc, etc.
  

Heard of the strain "*Triangle*" yet? Out of Florida? Clone only and insane. I got some in a cross with sunshine daydream Unnamed strain by Smellboat..... It was auction won. Along with all the beans to a strain un-named but is a cross of Shapeshifter X Rainbow SS OG......I own this strain outright... *seriously geeked to fire this line up....
*
I got Bon-Bon (Dosidos X Rainbow SS OG) and Redvine X Strawberry Frost from this auction too.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> LOL, the "89" is a marker I put on it here to see if I could get reaction to look for a specific strain I wanted. Figured that if someone who knew I was off on the year "name". They might have what I was fishing for......That was a mistake....


Why didn't you tell dcobeen that when he was smoking it? Why did you lie and tell him it was 89 chem?


Dr. Who said:


> It's 91 chem guys...But yeah, seriously potent.


Let's see it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> LOL, the "89" is a marker I put on it here to see if I could get reaction to look for a specific strain I wanted. Figured that if someone who knew I was off on the year "name". They might have what I was fishing for......That was a mistake....
> 
> It's 91 chem guys...But yeah, seriously potent.
> 
> ...


Bodhi made that TK x SSDD officially it’s called Triple Sunshine. Shit is fire been smoking some of it. Sucks you paid an auction for it cus Bodhi selling beans for 70. Sounds like some other fire you picked up for sure tho.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2017)

Purple punch uses Cali con Larry og male...
I think most of what we get today has his genetics in it..


----------



## since1991 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> LOL, the "89" is a marker I put on it here to see if I could get reaction to look for a specific strain I wanted. Figured that if someone who knew I was off on the year "name". They might have what I was fishing for......That was a mistake....
> 
> It's 91 chem guys...But yeah, seriously potent.
> 
> ...


I bet that old school Blue Berry is wild. Wow. Tasty. You could make some wicked crosses with an oldie like that. Is it close to pure indica like ive heard?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 10, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Why didn't you tell dcobeen that when he was smoking it? Why did you lie and tell him it was 89 chem?
> 
> Let's see it.


He might have my memory for strains is well to many hits on my head when I was younger. allot of concussions. I know its some of the best chem I have smoked. I don't brag on anyones smoke unless its top shelf and he can grow.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 10, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I bet that old school Blue Berry is wild. Wow. Tasty. You could make some wicked crosses with an oldie like that. Is it close to pure indica like ive heard?


That was also another great smoke and real nice buds. He put out 3 strains in quart jars on his outside table with bongs/pipes and paper for all to enjoy. chem/blue berry and another I cant remember lol. all 3 were excellent. usually when I am at someone's house I have to break my bud out to get high enough where I like it. I didn't at his house. It's always great to smoke with a great grower and taste the bud like it should taste.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 10, 2017)

Larry OG
  
Skunky sour pine. Good structure and yield for an OG.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 11, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Bodhi made that TK x SSDD officially it’s called Triple Sunshine. Shit is fire been smoking some of it. Sucks you paid an auction for it cus Bodhi selling beans for 70. Sounds like some other fire you picked up for sure tho.


The sunshine daydream was Bodhi's,,,The triangle is Smellboats,,,,,B&B at Smelly sent those as a freebie....The auction beans were the Bob-Bon and the one I own outright...


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 11, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I bet that old school Blue Berry is wild. Wow. Tasty. You could make some wicked crosses with an oldie like that. Is it close to pure indica like ive heard?


Smells like sour blueberries......You smoke and you sit. You become part of the chair, or it you..... You find yourself off somewhere else and concentrating on anything is useless..
This smoke owns you.......Big buds and a heavy feeder. You slack her off to about 50% of your heavy feed at 2 weeks to go. You get a nice slow finish, where she can really get potent and not yellow out on the fans like she would do if you keep pushing her....... Heavy feeding is 4-6-6 (daily) and slack her back to 3.4 - 2.6 - 3.4, and cut the MgSO4 and K2SO4 at the roll back and up the Ca a tick .5 and Mn a real small tic - like .15, Give's the potency a little kick in the butt...


I give you synthetic ideals as I run myself in organic home built soils.... My soil used here, tends to release to available about the same as pushing the synthetic. The P stay's higher, so I do a bit more Ca late to help the P, in association with a slap of Mn at .2 to help potency. This is added in organic forms and only once - right at the 2 - 3 (weeks) at the most to go point.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 11, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> That was also another great smoke and real nice buds. He put out 3 strains in quart jars on his outside table with bongs/pipes and paper for all to enjoy. chem/blue berry and another I cant remember lol. all 3 were excellent. usually when I am at someone's house I have to break my bud out to get high enough where I like it. I didn't at his house. It's always great to smoke with a great grower and taste the bud like it should taste.


GG#4 was the other one Bro...


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> The sunshine daydream was Bodhi's,,,The triangle is Smellboats,,,,,B&B at Smelly sent those as a freebie....The auction beans were the Bob-Bon and the one I own outright...


Good brother was gonna say to pay an auction for that when you could’ve got them for way cheaper....heard nothing but good about that Rainbow SS


----------



## since1991 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Smells like sour blueberries......You smoke and you sit. You become part of the chair, or it you..... You find yourself off somewhere else and concentrating on anything is useless..
> This smoke owns you.......Big buds and a heavy feeder. You slack her off to about 50% of your heavy feed at 2 weeks to go. You get a nice slow finish, where she can really get potent and not yellow out on the fans like she would do if you keep pushing her....... Heavy feeding is 4-6-6 (daily) and slack her back to 3.4 - 2.6 - 3.4, and cut the MgSO4 and K2SO4 at the roll back and up the Ca a tick .5 and Mn a real small tic - like .15, Give's the potency a little kick in the butt...
> 
> 
> I give you synthetic ideals as I run myself in organic home built soils.... My soil used here, tends to release to available about the same as pushing the synthetic. The P stay's higher, so I do a bit more Ca late to help the P, in association with a slap of Mn at .2 to help potency. This is added in organic forms and only once - right at the 2 - 3 (weeks) at the most to go point.


My god man. Id love to run that Blue Berry. Just once. You say its a 31 year old cut from Dj Short himself? Ive ran way newer Blue Berry before..meh...its just another hybrid. But I got old early 90's back issues of High Times when it was thee strain to run (and real deal Romulan) in Canada and what not. Something happened to real deal Blue Berry. No way the newer BB is the same. And like Ive said...ive just heard reports on the real deal being one of the best indica cultivars to grow on the planet.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 11, 2017)

since1991 said:


> My god man. Id love to run that Blue Berry. Just once. You say its a 31 year old cut from Dj Shorr himself?


DJ Short hands them out at seminars and events that he attends. At least he used to. Its been a couple of years since I've last heard of him doing it.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ive ran Shorts newer Blue Berry. A couple times. Very little sour blue berry smell or taste. Decent chunky buds. Bit the high...just another indy. Heard the old Blue Berry was where its at. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Ive ran Shorts newer Blue Berry. A couple times. Very little sour blue berry smell or taste. Decent chunky buds. Bit the high...just another indy. Heard the old Blue Berry was where its at. Anyone know what happened?


My understand is his breeding and selections. I believe the current Blueberry seeds are like f6 and if so could explain the watered down plants you experienced. I always hear people talk of old Blueberry nothing new so has to be the inbreeding has messed the genes up


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 12, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Ive ran Shorts newer Blue Berry. A couple times. Very little sour blue berry smell or taste. Decent chunky buds. Bit the high...just another indy. Heard the old Blue Berry was where its at. Anyone know what happened?


Dj Shorts and his old partner split ways awhile back. He partner got tired of DJ taking all the credit ect when he did most of the work. I cant remember his name but he grows on Vancouver Island and supplies Blue Berry final version (f4) too
http://www.mjseedscanada.com/products-page/blue-berry/
Its the real deal. I don't have my files as they were on an old laptop that is no longer around but it took me a long time to research and find the info. The version @Dr. Who is older and would be maybe a f1 or f2. I really liked his pheno allot. had more kick than the one's I grew form the f4 batch which DJ doesn't have unless he used some of his older f2/f3 and remade it. Wish I had a better memory and could remember his ex partners name in the 80-90's


----------



## since1991 (Dec 12, 2017)

I smoked the old Blue Berry (dont know what generation it was and iam no breeder) back in the nineties. It was very indica. So frosty it had a bluish silvery sheen on the buds. Smelled and tasted like blueberry muffins too. And the high just knock ya back. First class indica. Ive ran Blue berry here and there through the last 10 or 12 years or so. If I did get that buleberry muffin smell and taste..it was very subtle. Tucked in there. And the high was definitely a lite version of what I had 20 or so years ago. Pretty much gave up on the ole timey Blue Berry and considered it gone forever.


----------



## TonyTokes420 (Dec 12, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I smoked the old Blue Berry (dont know what generation it was and iam no breeder) back in the nineties. It was very indica. So frosty it had a bluish silvery sheen on the buds. Smelled and tasted like blueberry muffins too. And the high just knock ya back. First class indica. Ive ran Blue berry here and there through the last 10 or 12 years or so. If I did get that buleberry muffin smell and taste..it was very subtle. Tucked in there. And the high was definitely a lite version of what I had 20 or so years ago. Pretty much gave up on the ole timey Blue Berry and considered it gone forever.


Yea man I also gave up on the blueberry after being disappointed so many times. Last time I was in Vegas I went to a shop they were claiming they had blueberry at 24% thc.. that was a huge disappointment bud tasted like shit high wasn't even there.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 12, 2017)

Last blueberry i had was also a disappointment in stone and taste. Albeit it was frosty and smelled nice. 
I'm interested in bodhi blue dream x sunshine daydream. Should be a dank blue strain


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I smoked the old Blue Berry (dont know what generation it was and iam no breeder) back in the nineties. It was very indica. So frosty it had a bluish silvery sheen on the buds. Smelled and tasted like blueberry muffins too. And the high just knock ya back. First class indica. Ive ran Blue berry here and there through the last 10 or 12 years or so. If I did get that buleberry muffin smell and taste..it was very subtle. Tucked in there. And the high was definitely a lite version of what I had 20 or so years ago. Pretty much gave up on the ole timey Blue Berry and considered it gone forever.


The Muffin "CUT" Rare, but around


----------



## COGrown (Dec 14, 2017)

Cookies
 
Glue


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 14, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Cookies
> View attachment 4057959
> Glue
> View attachment 4057980
> View attachment 4057987


Nice work. You have me missing my cookies! How long do you take your glue?


----------



## COGrown (Dec 14, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work. You have me missing my cookies! How long do you take your glue?


 That dried bud I took a week before i harvested the whole plant, the flower pic is from harvest day.
I think it varies but i try for around 9 weeks. I harvest that one more based on smell/appearance than anything else. I find that if you let it go long, you can get a better yield but a more indica affect and it loses a lot of the diesel taste i like, and gets more of an earthy taste i'm not too fond of. I think there's a lot of personal preference in the harvest window on this one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 14, 2017)

COGrown said:


> That dried bud I took a week before i harvested the whole plant, the flower pic is from harvest day.
> I think it varies but i try for around 9 weeks. I harvest that one more based on smell/appearance than anything else. I find that if you let it go long, you can get a better yield but a more indica affect and it loses a lot of the diesel taste i like, and gets more of an earthy taste i'm not too fond of. I think there's a lot of personal preference in the harvest window on this one.


Don’t have her now but when I did I took her 9 weeks too I def like the burnt rubber diesel smell and taste after 9 it changes to the more chocolate diesel earthy taste. I like both but I like the gas flavor more. Great work on her


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 14, 2017)

COGrown said:


> That dried bud I took a week before i harvested the whole plant, the flower pic is from harvest day.
> I think it varies but i try for around 9 weeks. I harvest that one more based on smell/appearance than anything else. I find that if you let it go long, you can get a better yield but a more indica affect and it loses a lot of the diesel taste i like, and gets more of an earthy taste i'm not too fond of. I think there's a lot of personal preference in the harvest window on this one.


Right on. I like mine at 60-63. I prefer the fuel over hashy molasses flavor, as well.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 15, 2017)

COGrown said:


> That dried bud I took a week before i harvested the whole plant, the flower pic is from harvest day.
> I think it varies but i try for around 9 weeks. I harvest that one more based on smell/appearance than anything else. I find that if you let it go long, you can get a better yield but a more indica affect and it loses a lot of the diesel taste i like, and gets more of an earthy taste i'm not too fond of. I think there's a lot of personal preference in the harvest window on this one.


That glue looks rather early though.....

Here's my #4 harvest point..
 

I agree about harvest point choice!
I tend to go long. Patients prefer "stupid"...... 
For personal, I just go along with "stupid".....for indica's......Not so for Sativa's. That would be pure, to pure but sativa x sativa pairings. Like Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze...
Hybrid's get what they lean to...


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 15, 2017)

@DCobeen @akhiymjames @since1991



Dr. Who said:


> I got an original Blue Berry from shorts back when he first was giving out some clones. This is the original stupid potent pheno! This plant here is in effect, over 31 years old.....Clone of a clone of a clone,,etc, etc.
> View attachment 4055996 View attachment 4055997


Here's that BBerry after being harvested - Still harvesting but this tray holds the main.


chunky bitch......I like to say a sour blue berry smell but, yes, it's the muffin smelling "cut"...


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 15, 2017)

you check the ph of your harvested buds?


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you check the ph of your harvested buds?


LOL, didn't have lighter available for size comp.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 15, 2017)

Man I have to bring some of my Thunder Trix and couple others and smoke each other up. I can say those look perfect. Its an honor to be around a grower who isn't in a hurry but rather makes sure the plant is done right and grown right. SO many get impatient or try to rush them and the final result shows in smoking. If I couldn't grow and had to pay I would become a patient of yours for sure.

There are about 6 growers I would say that too period.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 16, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Man I have to bring some of my Thunder Trix and couple others and smoke each other up. I can say those look perfect. Its an honor to be around a grower who isn't in a hurry but rather makes sure the plant is done right and grown right. SO many get impatient or try to rush them and the final result shows in smoking. If I couldn't grow and had to pay I would become a patient of yours for sure.
> 
> There are about 6 growers I would say that too period.


Thank you again sir! Teaching that patience is hard too. I'll drop you a line in a week or so. Gotta finish up a harvest over this next week......I'd love to try that Th Trix....


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Thank you again sir! Teaching that patience is hard too. I'll drop you a line in a week or so. Gotta finish up a harvest over this next week......I'd love to try that Th Trix....


I'll bring you a clone of it. I am not sharing that out but I know you will do it justice as its one of the best strains and yielding strains I have grown to date. Looking forward to hanging with you again. Been to long IMO.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 17, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> @DCobeen @akhiymjames @since1991
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can remember what it smells like. been a very long time since i had some of that !!!!

very nice


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 27, 2017)

GG#4-day 30


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2017)

looking great.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 28, 2017)

my gg4 at 30 days, as well. Looks like you have a slight lead in the frost category @Bubby'sndalab.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2017)

isn't it great to have happy plants like that,


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 28, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> isn't it great to have happy plants like that,


Isn't great to have good friends as well @JohnGlennsGarden


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey all I know you all can answer this question. I picked up a 8 ball kush clone from a friend who said he got it from a guy who has had it for decades. Is this BS or real? Anyone know when 8 ball kush was made? I want to say 90's which would be spot on but my memory isn't good at remembering dates. any help would be great.


----------



## Southerner (Jan 3, 2018)

Slymer cut of Chernobyl, early in and showing good frost.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

casper 40 days. Finally starting to frost up, a little


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

kgp said:


> I'm just ecstatic about my new score. I am starting a thread on clone only strains in the riu community.
> 
> Here's my current roster most still in veg.
> 
> ...


http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/cloneonly/


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyone see the post by archive seed bank on instagram? The cuts on this list all were dna tested and all came back to be the same exact cut lol. Of course they were submitted ny multiple sources, but just shows the fuckery in the clone/rename game.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Anyone see the post by archive seed bank on instagram? The cuts on this list all were dna tested and all came back to be the same exact cut lol. Of course they were submitted ny multiple sources, but just shows the fuckery in the clone/rename game.


Yup,it's the name game....


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,it's the name game....


I never heard of “To be determined Og” lmao.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2018)

WOW all showing same strain. just insane.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 15, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Anyone see the post by archive seed bank on instagram? The cuts on this list all were dna tested and all came back to be the same exact cut lol. Of course they were submitted ny multiple sources, but just shows the fuckery in the clone/rename game.



wow...., thanks for sharing


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I never heard of “To be determined Og” lmao.


I'm going to hit the legend og(crinkle cut) with this old Columbian gold x Jack H..

And call it ..... ReRock


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'm going to hit the legend og(crinkle cut) with this old Columbian gold x Jack H..
> 
> And call it ..... ReRock


Everything from around the jar. I need them extras fam


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Everything from around the jar. I need them extras fam


You damn right... lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'm going to hit the legend og(crinkle cut) with this old Columbian gold x Jack H..
> 
> And call it ..... ReRock


sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Jan 25, 2018)

ky man said:


> That is some good looking weed that looks tasty..ky


Are they nanners under the thumb ?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 31, 2018)

“M3”, day 50 from “flip”.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> You damn right... lol



Never leave points out there that' against the code


----------



## 2frosty (Mar 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 3919732 View attachment 3919734 Hey @Odin* & @kmog33 -took a couple more pics of my "ghost "-Do you guys see any similarities? Hope it's the real deal -thanks


----------



## fred speed (Mar 15, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I'm looking for some as well in the area. If you have anything for trade might be interested. Also giving billybudd a shot figured he'll if I get something good for a hundo bux great if not no big loss.


* Would not recommend Billy Budd and his upfront deposit SCAM.
Sent deposit via e transfer over 2 months ago.
He did at one point answer the phone however always complains of problems and has been non responsive ever since I asked him to please return my deposit due to his problems.
Total rip off.
Do NOT send this SCAMMER and funds upfront or I guarantee you will regret it!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 15, 2018)

fred speed said:


> * Would not recommend Billy Budd and his upfront deposit SCAM.
> Sent deposit via e transfer over 2 months ago.
> He did at one point answer the phone however always complains of problems and has been non responsive ever since I asked him to please return my deposit due to his problems.
> Total rip off.
> Do NOT send this SCAMMER and funds upfront or I guarantee you will regret it!


Funny say that same shit happened to me only have him 50$ so not the end of the world but yea I agree he’s a goof


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2018)

Purple Punch from Supernova. Smell on this is outrageous keep hearing she’s weak sauce but if Zkittlez is getting love so should she. Blue Powerade crunch berries and it’s loud too I’m loving it so far. Harvest in two weeks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried to send clones from the USA to Canada or from Canada to the USA?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Funny say that same shit happened to me only have him 50$ so not the end of the world but yea I agree he’s a goof


A member here on RIU was trying to bust my balls because a few people found a thread from like 2011 and commented on it saying billy budd ripped them off, then the same member made it sound like those people were catfishing or something. Like I said if dude is ripping people off then people should know even if it brings back an old ass thread.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2018)

Legend og crinkle cut,this plant is a true keeper.. can not wait to run a full room of her,every floor spot I can fit a pot..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle cut,this plant is a true keeper.. can not wait to run a full room of her,every floor spot I can fit a pot..
> View attachment 4109829



very nice...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle cut,this plant is a true keeper.. can not wait to run a full room of her,every floor spot I can fit a pot..
> View attachment 4109829


Excited to see how she finishes for you.... Looks lovely


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle cut,this plant is a true keeper.. can not wait to run a full room of her,every floor spot I can fit a pot..
> View attachment 4109829



She' So fucking slow in veg though I'm pulling my hair out waiting so I decided to put down some other things


----------



## since1991 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yer gonna get that slow ass veg on the real indica leaners. The Bubba I used to grow did it. As did the L.A. Affie..Cataract Kush..L.A. Confidential...Real Purple Kush..my old timey true Afghan cut I ran awhile back...the Indy heavy cultivars..just so slow to get them up to a decent size in veg to where they yield decent in flower. Plus I top and train heavy for a nice bush..takes even longer. I suspect its because they all pack on the heavy thick cellulose laden stems and branches and the heavy leathery fat indy leaves..that all takes time. Its in the genetic. But the plus side is (and the polar opposite of real sativas - quick to veg and forever to flower out) they can be quick to flower. Some phenos of pure indys can be pulled at 7 wks or 8 wks. And they are truly mature.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2018)

How slow are you guys talking?
She seems normal to me.

But hey it's like 3 legends out there right?

Not vine like SFV.

The write up that crazy composers did on legend,this one sounds like #1 & #2


----------



## since1991 (Mar 22, 2018)

I aint never ran no "crinkle cut". Lol. First I heard of it to be honest. I just assumed from the pics it was one of those slow almost pure indys Ive ran many times in the past. But I reckon yer right. Veg time is relative to veg lighting ultimatley. I use old school T5's and metal halides in veg and them affies and kush plants veg slow as molasses fer me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2018)

Well they're not clone only but here is a good example of how much slower indica dom plants are compared to sativa dom plants. These are tangerine power seeds of mine that were vegged the same amount of time and I actually vegged the sativa one too long trying to give the indica one more time. Heres what happened a couple weeks into flower, lol. The clones are the same way, sativa clone already could be cloned but the indie one barely has any side growth.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well they're not clone only but here is a good example of how much slower indica dom plants are compared to sativa dom plants. These are tangerine power seeds of mine that were vegged the same amount of time and I actually vegged the sativa one too long trying to give the indica one more time. Heres what happened a couple weeks into flower, lol. The clones are the same way, sativa clone already could be cloned but the indie one barely has any side growth.
> View attachment 4110362


Pèrfect example. Even from same seed stock. No shit bro. Goes to show. Perfect example of hybrid phenotype expression.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> How slow are you guys talking?
> She seems normal to me.
> 
> But hey it's like 3 legends out there right?
> ...


I got a bro who has the crinkle and I haven’t heard about it being slow. Just like you said it’s 3 different Legend OG out there but the crinkle is the big yielding one the Shmoe cut


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 23, 2018)

Still looking for a nice kush cut up in the great white north. Have my own from seed but haven’t found anything that blows my hair back with that dank kush smell yet. Have some nice cuts from seed stock but still on the hunt for that dank stank kush


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 1, 2018)

Very excited about this White Fire OG #5 that I recently was gifted.. going to put it into flower in a couple weeks.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 1, 2018)

I haven't had clone onlys since the 90's but I just grabbed the D S/o alyomonies


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 1, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> I got a bro who has the crinkle and I haven’t heard about it being slow. Just like you said it’s 3 different Legend OG out there but the crinkle is the big yielding one the Shmoe cut


It is slow to take off


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> It is slow to take off


Yes it is..

Untouched she grows great,but any topping/LST ect... will definitely slow her growth to a snail for a few days to week plus..


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yes it is..
> 
> Untouched she grows great,but any topping/LST ect... will definitely slow her growth to a snail for a few days to week plus..


She was slow to take off


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 1, 2018)

This cut of OGKB is slow as fuk!!! Chem 91 Joe Brand, Chem 91 SKVA, Rattlesnake Diesel, Legend OG, HAOG, Triangle OG, Carnage OG, Banana OG, Triangle OG, Chem D ,Legend OG, Skywalker OG, Chocolate Diesel,Gelatto 45,Fire OG, Black Jack, Strawberry Banana,ect, are fast veggers in my garden,.OGKB is pissin me off...Am I alone??? Anyone else with the OGKB cut notice the same???


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> This cut of OGKB is slow as fuk!!! Chem 91 Joe Brand, Chem 91 SKVA, Rattlesnake Diesel, Legend OG, HAOG, Triangle OG, Carnage OG, Banana OG, Triangle OG, Chem D ,Legend OG, Skywalker OG, Chocolate Diesel,Gelatto 45,Fire OG, Black Jack, Strawberry Banana,ect, are fast veggers in my garden,.OGKB is pissin me off...Am I alone??? Anyone else with the OGKB cut notice the same???


Which cut??


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> This cut of OGKB is slow as fuk!!! Chem 91 Joe Brand, Chem 91 SKVA, Rattlesnake Diesel, Legend OG, HAOG, Triangle OG, Carnage OG, Banana OG, Triangle OG, Chem D ,Legend OG, Skywalker OG, Chocolate Diesel,Gelatto 45,Fire OG, Black Jack, Strawberry Banana,ect, are fast veggers in my garden,.OGKB is pissin me off...Am I alone??? Anyone else with the OGKB cut notice the same???


Haven’t grown the OGKB, but that’s what I’ve heard from a lot of people. It’s slow as shit. I’ve heard even the crosses with it that show the OGKB pheno are also exceptionally slow veggers. Hopefully the smoke makes up for it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Which cut??


The cut that originated with that guy OGKushBreath, also ran by Norcalkid.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 2, 2018)

It's a mutant, no?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 2, 2018)

doniawon said:


> It's a mutant, no?


In a way yes fer sure. But once it finally gets bigger it produces very well.


----------



## jeru da dama ja (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey anyone in Denver, what's popular clones onlys in Denver? I'm newer to growing, got a Tahoe go cut, but I think it has TMVslightly. Still good smoke tho. I will be getting a ghost cut too, I hope it yields more than Tahoe.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 23, 2018)

jeru da dama ja said:


> Hey anyone in Denver, what's popular clones onlys in Denver? I'm newer to growing, got a Tahoe go cut, but I think it has TMVslightly. Still good smoke tho. I will be getting a ghost cut too, I hope it yields more than Tahoe.


Tahoe OG is some good medicine


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Haven’t grown the OGKB, but that’s what I’ve heard from a lot of people. It’s slow as shit. I’ve heard even the crosses with it that show the OGKB pheno are also exceptionally slow veggers. Hopefully the smoke makes up for it.


It most definitely does , smoke is awesome


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2018)

In SF, there's a few shops selling King Louis XIII OG and it's some of the best OG I've had in years. Love the rollercoaster high, smell, taste, etc. 

Who has the best Louis in seed form? Anyone grown it from seed?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> In SF, there's a few shops selling King Louis XIII OG and it's some of the best OG I've had in years. Love the rollercoaster high, smell, taste, etc.
> 
> Who has the best Louis in seed form? Anyone grown it from seed?


Cali connection is only place Ive seen seeds.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2018)

I like most og's, but i too like the Louis and also skywalker.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cali connection is only place Ive seen seeds.


DarkHorse makes a Louis cross called Kings Banner. Thinking of trying that one to try a new breeder. I've run some CC before and it was some good tahoe. Maybe if the DarkHorse one sucks I can always try the cc version. 


Bodyne said:


> I like most og's, but i too like the Louis and also skywalker.


here, here. never tried skywalker sad to say. i'll have to give it a shot next time i see it somewheres


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 24, 2018)

Kings stash - archive

Louis x dosidos


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 17, 2018)

A lil Bruce Banner #3 @ day 42. She did like a champ outdoors even with white flies.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

I know what SoCalAl is, but has anyone had it, got to try some yesterday, not bad, can't find the seeds, figure it might be clone only.

SoCal Cat Piss x Albert Walker from the rockys


----------



## L00MZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I know what SoCalAl is, but has anyone had it, got to try some yesterday, not bad, can't find the seeds, figure it might be clone only.
> 
> SoCal Cat Piss x Albert Walker from the rockys


I need to try that..I'm in Socal lol need those Walker teros


----------



## L00MZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Still looking for a nice kush cut up in the great white north. Have my own from seed but haven’t found anything that blows my hair back with that dank kush smell yet. Have some nice cuts from seed stock but still on the hunt for that dank stank kush


BlackWater...trust


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 6, 2019)

After looking for a couple years, I finaly sourced a cut of OGKB. Appears to be legit... fingers crossed.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2019)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3591272 View attachment 3591273
> my fireballs coming down today  pretty happy with it for a winter seed run . should get some good seed stock and some great hash  reccomended great upbeat high with a grapey exhale and powerful terps up there in the head mon
> 
> 'looks so good make a grown man cry , my sweet cherry pieeeeeee" lol


Cannot believe the pics from above are from almost 3 years ago ! I am so stoked to puff some fireballs again ! 3-4 more weeks though


----------



## RBGene (Sep 22, 2019)

Clone only Blue Dream. So Close, hurry October, lol.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2019)

I just bought a phylos verified Chem91 Skunk Va clone

Super excited about it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 22, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I just bought a phylos verified Chem91 Skunk Va clone
> 
> Super excited about it.


Is that the one on strainly for 500 ?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yep. Im going to send them the money for it tomorrow.
Im going to give it to a buddy for a mother plant. Ive never smoked uncrossed Chem91. Cant wait.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 22, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep. Im going to send them the money for it tomorrow.
> Im going to give it to a buddy for a mother plant. Ive never smoked uncrossed Chem91. Cant wait.


so, you can order clones??


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep. Im going to send them the money for it tomorrow.
> Im going to give it to a buddy for a mother plant. Ive never smoked uncrossed Chem91. Cant wait.


I got russet mites from my last cut of chem 91


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2019)

We always isolate anything for a couple weeks before it in a main room. I bought a Local Skunk clone a month and a half ago, with no problems.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 22, 2019)

hit them with all season spray oil if you get clones or give them away.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Ive also been assured the clone has no bugs, bacterial, or viral infections of any kind.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

For general use, I use Avid/Floramite/Forbid in rotation. If another type of arachnid/insect repellant is needed, Ill use it.

Miticides in general aren't the best option to kill insects. Mites are Arachnids. But the above 3 chemicals cover a lot of ground.

Ive not had to use them in years though. 2011 probably was the last time.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 23, 2019)

heres the thing. the clones ive gotten ,(that were buggy) im sure came from a clean room. so i guess they can be infested some where on the ride or what ever. so for insurance, i spray with the oil and keep them seperated like some one else mentioned.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Im not gonna divulge how these are sent, but theres no way they can be infected with anything. They are completely sealed.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 23, 2019)

this stuff is great for young unflowered plants. if they are starting to flower. get some lady bugs, they are cheap and effective


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 24, 2019)

oldtymemusic said:


> this stuff is great for young unflowered plants. if they are starting to flower. get some lady bugs, they are cheap and effective


just woundering where can you buy lady bugs at?I see them around here time to time.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 24, 2019)

i think we got them from amazon or ebay.


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2019)

Bump this old thread! Im back and got some new shit coming soon. Lets see some of those clone only strains!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Chem91 Skunk Va Clone has been at its new home for a week now, and is doing great. Under a 1000w Hortilux HPS.

Anyone know the yield sq/m on this cut?


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

Only thing I'm running right now is Gelato #43 AKA Gello 

Going to get the others later,but this girl is going to production room #3


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 16, 2019)

Bring this thread back from the dead gentleman


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2019)

Here's gg4 that ive never parted with. I know, its a dime a dozen now but still pretty to look at.


----------



## kgp (Oct 16, 2019)

My new cuts im going to run. Still in the early days but i stole some pics from the dispensary who holds the cuts. The last pic is sheblato.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

That #Gelato shines on its own & in crosses..
Them nugs may look just ok,but I bet it's best of the 4 pictured.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 16, 2019)

kgp said:


> Here's gg4 that ive never parted with. I know, its a dime a dozen now but still pretty to look at.View attachment 4408911View attachment 4408912View attachment 4408913


With all the crosses and S1's floating around, those that have the true cut will be a rarity soon.


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> That #Gelato shines on its own & in crosses..
> Them nugs may look just ok,but I bet it's best of the 4 pictured.


Thanks man! I cant wait to prove you right, or even wrong lol. Im hoping that I at least get something "really good" out of the bunch. Your gelato looks great!


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> With all the crosses and S1's floating around, those that have the true cut will be a rarity soon.


Shes definitely worth keeping around. Never had a bad batch from her.


----------



## kgp (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally a pic of my other one. Again, not much info out there. Orange alien x sherbert. 
Dude is the name.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 17, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I just bought a phylos verified Chem91 Skunk Va clone
> 
> Super excited about it.


"phylos verified" - how do you know it is verified? For $500 you would hope it comes with a certificate of authenticity and the dude himself with a picture holding the exact clone lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2019)

Chernobyl Slymer cut


----------



## Booyah! (Oct 17, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Chem91 Skunk Va Clone has been at its new home for a week now, and is doing great. Under a 1000w Hortilux HPS.
> 
> Anyone know the yield sq/m on this cut?


Congrats on the cut. Post how she turns out. Ive been wanting to try that one. Chem rarely shows up in SoCal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

Finally hunted down a sfv og cut, well my brother did, and the chiquita banana cut as well. He also got the blue dream cut too but I'll take my grape sato over the blue dream. GS is all blueberry and grape terps and zero haze.


----------



## aheopsis (Oct 20, 2019)

ECSD clone only)))


----------



## Joedank (Oct 21, 2019)

aheopsis said:


> ECSD clone only)))


This looks just like it should with those dark green single blade leaves poking out of the nugs. You running her to 77 days ? The fuel terps really come out . Might be my favorite cut toss up between sfv and ecsd . Good work bro.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2019)

Gello

Gassy & skunky

Picked up 92OG & watermelon zkittles


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 24, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl Slymer cut
> 
> View attachment 4409223View attachment 4409224View attachment 4409225View attachment 4409226


damn!


----------



## aheopsis (Dec 24, 2019)

Joedank said:


> This looks just like it should with those dark green single blade leaves poking out of the nugs. You running her to 77 days ? The fuel terps really come out . Might be my favorite cut toss up between sfv and ecsd . Good work bro.


Yes 75-78 days
Smell pledge and sulphur(like when u open box of matches)
not easy plant to grow
Always germi on the end, but when u smoke - u newer complain

I have also really rare clone only Maracuja
SNOW DAWG(Rez seeds) male #33 x ECSD
- plant what easy to grow
- really fast to grow
- really stable
- 6 days to root clones
- something what finish in 45 days
- a lot of terpenes
- when u smoke ones - u will look for it hardly
- when u grow inside buds look like cotton balls
- smell like maracuja so strong, even after smoke u fingers smells not like smoke they smell passion fruit
- its bring u to time lapse
- top shelf crop in 45 days with neon green buds inside cotton balls dipped in brownish caramel powder
- make u sex drive
- When u grow u have sour lemon odor lemon fruit around, stem and leaves smell like fresh lime fruit from garden
- when u open a jar u have strong odor of fresh sour passion fruit juice from dozen fresh fruits
one more cut what I have it’s BLUE Pepsi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2019)

I tossed the dark heart nursery sfv og cut. It is actually cali con's sfv og x afghani and it shows, lol.

If I was just growing for smoke I would have let it flower out to finish but I'm not so I didn't. Chopped her and the clone. Lvtk out shines it big time.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tossed the dark heart nursery sfv og cut. It is actually cali con's sfv og x afghani and it shows, lol.
> 
> If I was just growing for smoke I would have let it flower out to finish but I'm not so I didn't. Chopped her and the clone. Lvtk out shines it big time.
> View attachment 4444594View attachment 4444595


Thoughts on dhn? 
I haven’t bought clones since progressive options.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Thoughts on dhn?
> I haven’t bought clones since progressive options.


Theyre not too bad, some of their cuts are better than others. My bro loves their blue dream.

The sfv cut they have is not bad by any means. I just wanted the og sfv. The dhn cut I would have finished flowering but I've got this lvtk that blows it away in og kush qualities.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tossed the dark heart nursery sfv og cut. It is actually cali con's sfv og x afghani and it shows, lol.
> 
> If I was just growing for smoke I would have let it flower out to finish but I'm not so I didn't. Chopped her and the clone. Lvtk out shines it big time.
> View attachment 4444594View attachment 4444595


Do they list it as calincinns anywhere? Or ar you assuming from the genetics they have listed on their site? I’m just curious as to how you know what cut they have when they get new drops all the time and the cuts sort of change from time to time, but they never change their info on the site? What of Cali con “shows” in the plant you’re growing?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Do they list it as calincinns anywhere? Or ar you assuming from the genetics they have listed on their site? I’m just curious as to how you know what cut they have when they get new drops all the time and the cuts sort of change from time to time, but they never change their info on the site? What of Cali con “shows” in the plant you’re growing?


Dark heart has the lineage posted on their website. A couple others told me after I got the cut it wasnt the real deal as well since they flowered out. 

Cali con crossed the sfv with afghani and it shows in the dark heart cut once you put in flower. It didnt stretch much at all.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dark heart has the lineage posted on their website. A couple others told me after I got the cut it wasnt the real deal as well since they flowered out.
> 
> Cali con crossed the sfv with afghani and it shows in the dark heart cut once you put in flower. It didnt stretch much at all.


yeah I’m asking what in particular looks affy to you? Dark heart has drops afiak, so they aren’t always the same cute and I don’t think I’ve ever seen them change the info in the site. May be different now than last time I was over there, but it’s kind of a crap shoot. I wouldn’t go by what the site says though.

i would bet Afghani would show more in veg than flower if that’s what it was. Is/was it viney? Is there anything in particular that makes you think your plant looks affy? Because it doesn’t at all to me. You should google what la affy looks like(I think that’s the strain swerve used for the regs), because if it was a cali con fem, there’s no chance of affy. Don’t know why they would have used the reg seed cross over the s1s if they did use cali conns gear, but that’s the only way affy could potentially be in there.

mom jot arguing that it’s legit sfv, just asking why you’re so sure it’s not. if it’s just because your buddy and a website that doesn’t get updated says so, I would wait until it’s finished to judge.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> yeah I’m asking what in particular looks affy to you? Dark heart has drops afiak, so they aren’t always the same cute and I don’t think I’ve ever seen them change the info in the site. May be different now than last time I was over there, but it’s kind of a crap shoot. I wouldn’t go by what the site says though.
> 
> i would bet Afghani would show more in veg than flower if that’s what it was. Is/was it viney? Is there anything in particular that makes you think your plant looks affy? Because it doesn’t at all to me. You should google what la affy looks like(I think that’s the strain swerve used for the regs), because if it was a cali con fem, there’s no chance of affy. Don’t know why they would have used the reg seed cross over the s1s if they did use cali conns gear, but that’s the only way affy could potentially be in there.
> 
> mom jot arguing that it’s legit sfv, just asking why you’re so sure it’s not. if it’s just because your buddy and a website that doesn’t get updated says so, I would wait until it’s finished to judge.


If you look back 2-3 years ago in this thread, it was myself, and others who did grow out DHN’s SFV OG only to find it an impostor. So it wasn’t just a grow buddy talking bullshit, it was the shared results of several growers, with many decades of growing experience behind them. Full disclosure, I was the one who told Thenotsoesoteric it wasn’t the real deal SFV OG, and I was right.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> yeah I’m asking what in particular looks affy to you? Dark heart has drops afiak, so they aren’t always the same cute and I don’t think I’ve ever seen them change the info in the site. May be different now than last time I was over there, but it’s kind of a crap shoot. I wouldn’t go by what the site says though.
> 
> i would bet Afghani would show more in veg than flower if that’s what it was. Is/was it viney? Is there anything in particular that makes you think your plant looks affy? Because it doesn’t at all to me. You should google what la affy looks like(I think that’s the strain swerve used for the regs), because if it was a cali con fem, there’s no chance of affy. Don’t know why they would have used the reg seed cross over the s1s if they did use cali conns gear, but that’s the only way affy could potentially be in there.
> 
> mom jot arguing that it’s legit sfv, just asking why you’re so sure it’s not. if it’s just because your buddy and a website that doesn’t get updated says so, I would wait until it’s finished to judge.


I already tossed it in the garbage bro. This is what a og looks like, and it grows like a vine.

That's my keeper tk leaning lvtk.

This is what dhn sfv looks like right before I tossed it.


Which one would you keep?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> If you look back 2-3 years ago in this thread, it was myself, and others who did grow out DHN’s SFV OG only to find it an impostor. So it wasn’t just a grow buddy talking bullshit, it was the shared results of several growers, with many decades of growing experience behind them. Full disclosure, I was the one who told Thenotsoesoteric it wasn’t the real deal SFV OG, and I was right.


Lol cool. There’s the answer I was looking for. I used to run their fire cut and it was legit maybe 50% of the drops so if you got lucky you had legit fire og, if you were unlucky you got that burnt out og haha


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I already tossed it in the garbage bro. This is what a og looks like, and it grows like a vine.
> View attachment 4454302
> That's my keeper tk leaning lvtk.
> 
> ...


That top pic looks fire, but not like og. Not even a little bit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> That top pic looks fire, but not like og. Not even a little bit.


I give up bro, lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 11, 2020)

I think it could be like an og ... but doesn’t look like a real clone only og


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I give up bro, lol.


Ogs....


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I think it could be like an og ... but doesn’t look like a real clone only og


He said it’s lvtk which makes sense. But if he’s looking for legit ogs and is posting that thinking it’s what ogs look like....it’s not. That plant looks silly fire, but clone only thread talking about ogs and saying that looks like it is probably going to confuse some people into thinking og actually does look like that. Here’s some nug from my sfv cut.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Ogs....


This is the same plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

Plus I was saying my lvtk cut looks more like an og than that sfv og. And the first pic looks misleading. It 100% does not give head colas which the 1st pics looks like. That 1st pic the plants is coiled in an s shape and that's why it looks like a main cola type bud.

But after that 1st run it's only popcorn buds. Here is the vegging cut and it's more og than that dhn sfv.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2020)

And lastly when I showed pics of this cut to Rusty at cannaventure he even said it looked just like his triangle kush cut he used. 

If triangle kush isn't considered og then I take back my statement of that cut looking og.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And lastly when I showed pics of this cut to Rusty at cannaventure he even said it looked just like his triangle kush cut he used.
> 
> If triangle kush isn't considered og then I take back my statement of that cut looking og.


It doesn’t look like triangle kush.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Lol cool. There’s the answer I was looking for. I used to run their fire cut and it was legit maybe 50% of the drops so if you got lucky you had legit fire og, if you were unlucky you got that burnt out og haha


I ran the majority of their older cuts, and although some were not what they claimed them to be, I can't say that I ever ran across them trying to pass off one cut on their menu as another. I wouldn't put it passed them but I never ran into it personally. Last I knew their Fire OG was a legit cut but things could have changed since then.

All I care is that I was able to reacquire their cut of Grape Ape before they stopped distributing it, so I'm happy.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I ran the majority of their older cuts, and although some were not what they claimed them to be, I can't say that I ever ran across them trying to pass off one cut on their menu as another. I wouldn't put it passed them but I never ran into it personally. Last I knew their Fire OG was a legit cut but things could have changed since then.
> 
> All I care is that I was able to reacquire their cut of Grape Ape before they stopped distributing it, so I'm happy.


Yeah I ran their fire and gg4, both were legit ime.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 11, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I ran their fire and gg4, both were legit ime.


I got the "dudded" version of their GG4. Emailed DHN to let them know about it and they said that was impossible.
Almost three years later and the headlines read *Dark Heart Nursery Identifies Major Virus Behind ‘Dud’ Cannabis Plants.*

sources: https://cannabisnow.com/dark-heart-nursery-identifies-major-virus-behind-dud-cannabis-plants/
https://darkheartnursery.com/news/hop-latent-viroid/


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I got the "dudded" version of their GG4. Emailed DHN to let them know about it and they said that was impossible.
> Almost three years later and the headlines read *Dark Heart Nursery Identifies Major Virus Behind ‘Dud’ Cannabis Plants.*
> 
> sources: https://cannabisnow.com/dark-heart-nursery-identifies-major-virus-behind-dud-cannabis-plants/
> https://darkheartnursery.com/news/hop-latent-viroid/


That’s pretty fucking funny.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 13, 2020)

Sticky Lungs said:


> Mothership...outta Asheville, NC. Super fruity, danky smelling with hints of skunk.


Miss the mothership... along with Humboldt honeydew and a few others that I haven’t seen in years
You see this lady around still?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> That’s pretty fucking funny.


That fucking dud bulshit costed me allot of money.


Bad Karma said:


> I got the "dudded" version of their GG4. Emailed DHN to let them know about it and they said that was impossible.
> Almost three years later and the headlines read *Dark Heart Nursery Identifies Major Virus Behind ‘Dud’ Cannabis Plants.*
> 
> sources: https://cannabisnow.com/dark-heart-nursery-identifies-major-virus-behind-dud-cannabis-plants/
> https://darkheartnursery.com/news/hop-latent-viroid/


I had gotten the GG4 cut from Elemental Welness/San Jose. Although those original cuts I had gotten didn’t show the dud when flowered, their babies did. Took some time to finally get rid of the dud and that was by taking only cuts from the top of plants and not keeping mommas. To this day I still like to only snap cuts from tops of mommas with all strains lol. That shit sucks. Had it in a few different strains from midnight farms too


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Does anybody know if Dumpster is clone only, and if so, I'd really appreciate any info about it. All I really know is the rumors about it being ditched in a dumpster and rescued by some bartender/bar patrons or something. Thanks!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Does anybody know if Dumpster is clone only, and if so, I'd really appreciate any info about it. All I really know is the rumors about it being ditched in a dumpster and rescued by some bartender/bar patrons or something. Thanks!


It absolutely is a clone only.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> It doesn’t look like triangle kush.View attachment 4454507


I'll take Rusty's word over yours. Either way it blows that fake ass sfv from dark heart away.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## skuba (Jan 13, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Does anybody know if Dumpster is clone only, and if so, I'd really appreciate any info about it. All I really know is the rumors about it being ditched in a dumpster and rescued by some bartender/bar patrons or something. Thanks!


I got a bag of Dumpster at a festival in 2010 from some Ohio cats, it was super frosty but didn’t impress me when we smoked it. Definitely not bad but not amazing either.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)

While it may not look 100% like the tk cut it looks pretty damn close. 

And I'm sorry you dhn sfv cut ain't real.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> While it may not look 100% like the tk cut it looks pretty damn close. View attachment 4455740
> 
> And I'm sorry you dhn sfv cut ain't real.


Did or do you have the lemon pound cake pheno of LVTK


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Did or do you have the lemon pound cake pheno of LVTK


No, it's all og gas. It tastes very similar to chem family tastes. It'll tear your eyes up if you wet trim her.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll take Rusty's word over yours. Either way it blows that fake ass sfv from dark heart away.


You’ll take rustys word over a pic of nspectas cut? So I’m assuming you think csi uses a fake cut of tk? It’s ok bro, your cut looks good, but not a bit like og....sorry.

btw I intentionally used CSIs cut in that post instead of mine because I figured you come up with some new excuse or say that I don’t know what tk looks like, lol.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2020)

For reference. Real tk, verified and legit.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 14, 2020)

Something ive realized is that flowering pics arent aways the best way to judge if you have a legit cut.

environment and many other factors play into how the plant buds and looks.

im sure some ppl that have soent yrs w a cut can tell but seems pretty unreliable to just go by flower pics. 
only way to really know is genetic testing and that of cours is assuming that phylos or whoever you use for testing has the correct info in their database for the cut in question


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Something ive realized is that flowering pics arent aways the best way to judge if you have a legit cut.
> 
> environment and many other factors play into how the plant buds and looks.
> 
> ...


You're so correct, environment can change phenotype dramatically. 

Even my new room with different lighting calls for different feed and changed the look of the same cuts I have grown for years and they are almost unrecognizable in pics alone. 

But whats true is that a good cut is a good cut regardless. I remember hunting these og's about 6 or so years ago and the difference between a real and fake is very evident. The ghost, SFV, and TK are crazy similar. But they all have that smell and taste with a high that was very enjoyable compared to the few fakes i recieved. A blind man, could pick these out of a jar on smell alone. Not the difference between them, but the difference between real OG and a hybrid or fake anyway.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

kgp said:


> For reference. Real tk, verified and legit.
> 
> View attachment 4456203View attachment 4456204View attachment 4456205


Thank you


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

kgp said:


> You're so correct, environment can change phenotype dramatically.
> 
> Even my new room with different lighting calls for different feed and changed the look of the same cuts I have grown for years and they are almost unrecognizable in pics alone.
> 
> But whats true is that a good cut is a good cut regardless. I remember hunting these og's about 6 or so years ago and the difference between a real and fake is very evident. The ghost, SFV, and TK are crazy similar. But they all have that smell and taste with a high that was very enjoyable compared to the few fakes i recieved. A blind man, could pick these out of a jar on smell alone. Not the difference between them, but the difference between real OG and a hybrid or fake anyway.


Heres a good example. Purple punch cut under led/cmh vs hps/cmh. Cuts are from the same mom these are 3 days apart 12/12. Leds were started the 3rd of dec, hps was the 6th.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Heres a good example. Purple punch cut under led/cmh vs hps/cmh. Cuts are from the same mom these are 3 days apart 12/12. Leds were started the 3rd of dec, hps was the 6th.
> 
> View attachment 4456272View attachment 4456273View attachment 4456274View attachment 4456275


I'm really liking the LED/CMH combo. And great example of pheno expression. Many would argue they are two totally different plants,


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

kgp said:


> I'm really liking the LED/CMH combo. And great example of pheno expression. Many would argue they are two totally different plants,


I like both combos for different reasons. And I would probably be one of those people if I didn’t take the cuts and grow them myself. It’s kind of crazy how much spectrum can affect the way a plant expresses its genes, this is the first time I’ve had a sort of side by side comparison like this.

same light intensity over both(900-1100umole) and medium/nutrients, so the only difference is light source type and spectrum.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 14, 2020)

looks like this black triangle definitely leans towards the TK mom. Very cool, enjoy seeing the pics of the cuts used to make all these modern crosses and how the offspring look in comparison.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

If you fin


Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4456325
> looks like this black triangle definitely leans towards the TK mom. Very cool, enjoy seeing the pics of the cuts used to make all these modern crosses and how the offspring look in comparison.


if You find a good plant in a bt pack, they seem to lean to tk. In the couple packs I’ve run 9/11 have been total crap. 2 looked great, but one of those had 0 smell or taste and was bland. I got one marshmallow fuel that was good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Wedding Cake. 
Two different reliable sources, both identical 



WCs with some Glues mixed in there somewhere



I pulled a dozen or so of these out to harvest and no time for glamour shots, but here's one finished up, suffering some serious water stress.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh yeah. The TK I sourced was a dud. Looked like TK but was pretty much terpless
> I guess that could be grower error but I'm still not convinced it was authentic.


Im sorry, the TK is a terp monster. Even a bad grow should be stank. You win some and lose some, I've lost more than I have won, but persistence pays off eventually. 

I went underground for a couple years. Still pumping shit out, but the OG's were not hot here anymore. They weren't yielding like some of the other strains and the price per ounce/pound were not even close to what they used to be, I couldn't keep up.... You couldn't fathom the years of networking and how much I paid for a couple of these cuts. About a year or so ago I tossed just about every cut I had and regret not passing them off. The hype, supply, and demand are not here in michigan but they truly are something special. Great pics and knowledge shared here by all. I'm glad to see this thread still alive and kicking 6 years later.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> You’ll take rustys word over a pic of nspectas cut? So I’m assuming you think csi uses a fake cut of tk? It’s ok bro, your cut looks good, but not a bit like og....sorry.
> 
> btw I intentionally used CSIs cut in that post instead of mine because I figured you come up with some new excuse or say that I don’t know what tk looks like, lol.


Cool story bro. You get that to cut from dhn?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2020)

kgp said:


> Im sorry, the TK is a terp monster. Even a bad grow should be stank. You win some and lose some, I've lost more than I have won, but persistence pays off eventually.
> 
> I went underground for a couple years. Still pumping shit out, but the OG's were not hot here anymore. They weren't yielding like some of the other strains and the price per ounce/pound were not even close to what they used to be, I couldn't keep up.... You couldn't fathom the years of networking and how much I paid for a couple of these cuts. About a year or so ago I tossed just about every cut I had and regret not passing them off. The hype, supply, and demand are not here in michigan but they truly are something special. Great pics and knowledge shared here by all. I'm glad to see this thread still alive and kicking 6 years later.


I tried to edit that post and deleted it, but yeah, after smoking the real TK, I knew there was no way what I'd been given was the real deal.
The growth characteristics were present but it was so bland.

I understand why you let your cuts go but its too bad you didnt hand them off to reliable gromies so you could recover your originals.

The OG aren't the best yielders, and market demand dictates direction but I'd still like to see some of the older ones make a solid comeback. They might not be as photogenic but they smash todays purple hybrids in potency.
And don't get me wrong, I do love the Cookies, Sherbets, Gelatos, Grape and Cherry pie cuts. They make incredible extracts but for flowers, its the OGs I seek.

Hopefully this thread will keep going for many more yrs to come.


----------



## kgp (Jan 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I tried to edit that post and deleted it, but yeah, after smoking the real TK, I knew there was no way what I'd been given was the real deal.
> The growth characteristics were present but it was so bland.
> 
> I understand why you let your cuts go but its too bad you didnt hand them off to reliable gromies so you could recover your originals.
> ...


I agree on just about everything you said and I even felt the same way about the new hype, never really giving them much a chance, but I have to say after growing and smoking the product some of these, cooks, sherbs, pies, zkittlez, runts, and breaths are down right fire. And some of the crosses I recently got a hold of are out producing, more potent, and pack just as much flavor and aroma as the og's with even more bag appeal. Honestly, I am moving forward with no regrets. That doesn't take away my love for OG, but man, some of this new shit isn't just hype. They are truth.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cool story bro. You get that to cut from dhn?


That’s csis cut. As I said. Kgp posted another tk pic that should get you to accept at this point what you have does not look like that. It looks good, I don’t know why you’re mad. Just doesn’t look like og.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

We’r


kgp said:


> I agree on just about everything you said and I even felt the same way about the new hype, never really giving them much a chance, but I have to say after growing and smoking the product some of these, cooks, sherbs, pies, zkittlez, runts, and breaths are down right fire. And some of the crosses I recently got a hold of are out producing, more potent, and pack just as much flavor and aroma as the og's with even more bag appeal. Honestly, I am moving forward with no regrets. That doesn't take away my love for OG, but man, some of this new shit isn't just hype. They are truth.


Werent You the op? I feel like I’ve been watching this thread for a decade lol.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey fellas quick question I'm having trouble making my mind up with. If you had to choose Tropicana cookies mt cut or Wedding cake jbeezy cut which would you take? thanks for any advise!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Wedding cake.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> We’r
> Werent You the op? I feel like I’ve been watching this thread for a decade lol.


Yeah man, its been a while for sure. Fun to read through the thread and see all the different cuts.


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Hey fellas quick question I'm having trouble making my mind up with. If you had to choose Tropicana cookies mt cut or Wedding cake jbeezy cut which would you take? thanks for any advise!


Both fire ass cuts, get both. That's the only logical explanation i can think of. LOL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Hey fellas quick question I'm having trouble making my mind up with. If you had to choose Tropicana cookies mt cut or Wedding cake jbeezy cut which would you take? thanks for any advise!


Get one and use it to trade for the other


----------



## Juizee (Jan 15, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Hey fellas quick question I'm having trouble making my mind up with. If you had to choose Tropicana cookies mt cut or Wedding cake jbeezy cut which would you take? thanks for any advise!


Mtn trop bx by Harry palms himself.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 15, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Wedding cake.





kgp said:


> Both fire ass cuts, get both. That's the only logical explanation i can think of. LOL





Tangerine_ said:


> Get one and use it to trade for the other





Juizee said:


> Mtn trop bx by Harry palms himself.


ended up grabbing wedding cake and gmo. next time I'll grab Tropicana cooks and Sunday driver probably. i already run a orange terp 24kt and wasn't sure how much the Tropicana taste like oranges and didn't want to overload my people with to much orange terps. Really i want a og but seems hard to find real deal. I'm not worried about yield just want a real deal not watered down by swerve og.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 15, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Hey fellas quick question I'm having trouble making my mind up with. If you had to choose Tropicana cookies mt cut or Wedding cake jbeezy cut which would you take? thanks for any advise!


Get both!!


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 15, 2020)

booms111 said:


> ended up grabbing wedding cake and gmo. next time I'll grab Tropicana cooks and Sunday driver probably. i already run a orange terp 24kt and wasn't sure how much the Tropicana taste like oranges and didn't want to overload my people with to much orange terps. Really i want a og but seems hard to find real deal. I'm not worried about yield just want a real deal not watered down by swerve og.


Sounds like madscientist's lineup. He has some solid genetics of his own. His cheesecake looks awesome and his wedding candy looks frosty as hell. Wish he would bring back his dream cookies as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> That’s csis cut. As I said. Kgp posted another tk pic that should get you to accept at this point what you have does not look like that. It looks good, I don’t know why you’re mad. Just doesn’t look like og.


It’s a hybrid plain and simple but I can clearly see TK in that pheno of LVTK he has. Is it dominate no but I def see traits of it. No point in bashing him because it don’t look exactly like TK


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2020)

^^^rare AKJ sighting ^^^


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> It’s a hybrid plain and simple but I can clearly see TK in that pheno of LVTK he has. Is it dominate no but I def see traits of it. No point in bashing him because it don’t look exactly like TK


I haven’t bashed anyone. Just stated that a cut doesn’t look like og. He’s offended I told him his cut looks good but not like og. It doesn’t imo. I don’t think it looks like tk at all. On top of my personal experience, Several different pictures have been posted of it at this point and I see no resemblance other than the fact that it looks like dank weed. It’s not a bad thing to have a plant not look like og imo, and I also don’t think it’s bashing someone to post a correction about what it looks when I have a bit more experience with what we’re talking about here. Go back and reads the first post made he made, it claims that, “real ogs look like this.” Which they don’t and his plant doesn’t resemble. I’ve posted several examples, we’ve additionally had other long time, fairly reliable other members on here post images sort of affirming my point.

I thinks it’s pretty stupid to get offended because your plant doesn’t look like something else, especially when it does look Good. I’d rather be correctly when I’m ignorant to things, I like a lot of sensitive people though. This is the closest thing to bashing anyone I’ve done and you can be offended about my opinion of you want but that plant does not look like a “real og” as was claimed, sorry. And I don’t know why you felt the need to get offended for him either. I’ll put it in caps so the reading comprehension in here might level up...

IT LOOKS GOOD, JUST NOT LIKE OG.
Period.
I’m Sorry that you have good weed that doesn’t look like og. You can keep hunting if og aesthetics is what you want, and you’re unhappy with your weed now that it doesn’t look like what you thought it looked like. Lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

92OG 


Her in a greenhouse 

Pic credit to my buddy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I haven’t bashed anyone. Just stated that a cut doesn’t look like og. He’s offended I told him his cut looks good but not like og. It doesn’t imo. I don’t think it looks like tk at all. On top of my personal experience, Several different pictures have been posted of it at this point and I see no resemblance other than the fact that it looks like dank weed. It’s not a bad thing to have a plant not look like og imo, and I also don’t think it’s bashing someone to post a correction about what it looks when I have a bit more experience with what we’re talking about here. Go back and reads the first post made he made, it claims that, “real ogs look like this.” Which they don’t and his plant doesn’t resemble. I’ve posted several examples, we’ve additionally had other long time, fairly reliable other members on here post images sort of affirming my point.
> 
> I thinks it’s pretty stupid to get offended because your plant doesn’t look like something else, especially when it does look Good. I’d rather be correctly when I’m ignorant to things, I like a lot of sensitive people though. This is the closest thing to bashing anyone I’ve done and you can be offended about my opinion of you want but that plant does not look like a “real og” as was claimed, sorry. And I don’t know why you felt the need to get offended for him either. I’ll put it in caps so the reading comprehension in here might level up...
> 
> ...


I wasn’t offended bro just seemed like you was coming down on him hard because his pheno didn’t look exactly like TK or another OG. I agree it doesn’t look exactly like an OG but I can def see the OG traits in it. Like he said smells like OG and I see OG traits in the nug structure and the leaves it’s just not exactly like it but it’s all love bro


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2020)

Im trying to learn more about some clone onlies.

This seems odd to claim this as TK seeing how dark it is no??

Pretty much every other TK pic I have seen is a nice bright green.

What do you folks think? Fake cut? Or just a product of its environment?


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Im trying to learn more about some clone onlies.
> 
> This seems odd to claim this as TK seeing how dark it is no??
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's fake or not..
But if you on IG,give origin of TK a look.. he always posting some badass pics with good information.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Im trying to learn more about some clone onlies.
> 
> This seems odd to claim this as TK seeing how dark it is no??
> 
> ...


Yea bro that’s def not TK. Even with fading and different environment I’ve never seen TK get that dark. That looks like it has some type of cookie in it


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I wasn’t offended bro just seemed like you was coming down on him hard because his pheno didn’t look exactly like TK or another OG. I agree it doesn’t look exactly like an OG but I can def see the OG traits in it. Like he said smells like OG and I see OG traits in the nug structure and the leaves it’s just not exactly like it but it’s all love bro


I feel that. I have no hate, just pots confused about these cuts and I hate when I get passed something that isn’t even similar to what it’s supposed to be. Phenotype expression ranges a ton room to room and if he said something g along the lines like this has og traits/terpz I probably wouldn’t have gone so hard on it. But when you say “this looks like real og”, that’s how bad cuts get passed around so freely imo. His cut looks fire, I just don’t see og as a dominant parent in it. No hard feelings just trying to get across accurate info with all the bs around these elite clones. Good to see you back around. I seemed to have hopped back on here at a good point in time haha.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Im trying to learn more about some clone onlies.
> 
> This seems odd to claim this as TK seeing how dark it is no??
> 
> ...


Lol that is really fucking not tk.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Lol that is really fucking not tk.


Lol in the comments they said it smells like oranges.
Then the clone seller said something like ‘i wanna try another cut of TK to compare’

FML, what an industry


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

So i recently popped by original electric larry lands

Vegas Lemon Skunk clone x Lemon Larry OG clone

What pheno types should i be looking for, i have very little expierecne with any of these cuts and yall on that kush tip.

I have observed a few different terps from skunks, to lemon to peppery...but dont really know the cultivars characteristics

Also i got 3 males...out of the pack


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I feel that. I have no hate, just pots confused about these cuts and I hate when I get passed something that isn’t even similar to what it’s supposed to be. Phenotype expression ranges a ton room to room and if he said something g along the lines like this has og traits/terpz I probably wouldn’t have gone so hard on it. But when you say “this looks like real og”, that’s how bad cuts get passed around so freely imo. His cut looks fire, I just don’t see og as a dominant parent in it. No hard feelings just trying to get across accurate info with all the bs around these elite clones. Good to see you back around. I seemed to have hopped back on here at a good point in time haha.


Firstly, I ain't passing no cuts and I'm not selling anything with false information.

Could you show more pics of og style plants, full plant flower pics and veg pics? 

I have only grown og plants from harborside back in the day so not sure what it would have been back then but it grew vine like much like my lvtk, popcorn buds that reek of gas, and they vegged similarly to this as well. The biggest difference was the og had more round shaped buds. 

I definitely ain't mad, it's take a lot more to piss me off. I mean at the end of the day I could care less if my cut looks like anything like tk to others because its dank as fuck and crosses/reverses out like a champ. Hell even Inspecta says the tk s1 are better than the tk so I'll happily sit on my daughter that " looks nothing like her"


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> So i recently popped by original electric larry lands
> 
> Vegas Lemon Skunk clone x Lemon Larry OG clone
> 
> ...


Dont know if anybody has grown these before but it depends what you’re looking for. You want a Lemon Skunk dom pheno or Lemon Larry pheno. This cross should be very dominate in lemon terps but if you want an OG dom pheno look for lanky type structure with gas along with the lemon. Lemon Skunk dom pheno should be skinnier leaflets sweeter in smell no gas. Hopefully that helps some but be better to get someone opinion who has grown these out


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Dont know if anybody has grown these before but it depends what you’re looking for. You want a Lemon Skunk dom pheno or Lemon Larry pheno. This cross should be very dominate in lemon terps but if you want an OG dom pheno look for lanky type structure with gas along with the lemon. Lemon Skunk dom pheno should be skinnier leaflets sweeter in smell no gas. Hopefully that helps some but be better to get someone opinion who has grown these out


It does help, i cant find info on these anywhere but i got a bunch of his 2010-2011 drops

im flowering these out in a few weeks so, should get some stretch and that should help ID


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

Lots of wierd stuff here


----------



## Joedank (Jan 20, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Lots of wierd stuff here


I ran that garlic breath... pretty funky shit right there


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I ran that garlic breath... pretty funky shit right there


heck ya, what was the quality like?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 20, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> heck ya, what was the quality like?


Great I . though early nanners in my greenhouse


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 20, 2020)

Ill pop those as soon as my first iteration of seeds finishes, Cabana Bud, Sin City and a random spacedude tga cross, I believe with a Chem...


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Firstly, I ain't passing no cuts and I'm not selling anything with false information.
> 
> Could you show more pics of og style plants, full plant flower pics and veg pics?
> 
> ...


Im
Glad you’re finally content with your cut lol. I’ve stated a lot of time it looks good. There are a ton of pictures of real ogs in this thread if you want to go research a bit but it’s not worth it to me to continue to post pictures at this point. you can probably find
Enough posts of mine, or kgps...genuitys....there’s a lot of guys in this thread over the years that have posted in here with pics of “real ogs”. Maybe when I get back in the country and have new pictures of my rooms to post I’ll throw some of my ogs in here if I remember. I’m running about 70 different og s1s at this point, so I can show you the 2 out of them that actually resemble their respective moms in some way. But it took me popping about 100 s1s in order to fine 2 that resembled og. That means it’s 98% chance an og s1 will not look like the elite clones theyre selfed from. So not super likely to find in a pack or less.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Im
> Glad you’re finally content with your cut lol. I’ve stated a lot of time it looks good. There are a ton of pictures of real ogs in this thread if you want to go research a bit but it’s not worth it to me to continue to post pictures at this point. you can probably find
> Enough posts of mine, or kgps...genuitys....there’s a lot of guys in this thread over the years to cover that objective with pics of “real ogs”. Maybe when I get back in the country and have new pictures of my rooms to post I’ll throw some of my ogs in here if I remember. I’m running about 70 different og s1s at this point, so I can show you the 2 out of them that actually resemble their respective moms in some way. But it took me popping about 100 s1s in order to fine 2 that resembled og. That means it’s 98% chance an og s1 will not look like the elite clones theyre selfed from. So not super likely to find in a pack or less.


What cut of s1 are you running? Thought about getting some of those TK from CSI but will have the cut so I held off


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 21, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> What cut of s1 are you running? Thought about getting some of those TK from CSI but will have the cut so I held off


S1s from who?


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 21, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> S1s from who?


That was for kmog 


RichRoots said:


> S1s from who?


that’s a question for kmog


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> What cut of s1 are you running? Thought about getting some of those TK from CSI but will have the cut so I held off


I have a lot of these elites but still like hunting.
my s1s:
Tahoe(my tahoe)
Tahoe cc
Larry x tahoe(sort of an s1, lol) mine 
Ghost cannaventure
Florida rd
Tk csi
Tk x tahoe(another almost) csi
Sfv cc
Sfv x ghost(another fem og cross) I forget this one


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> S1s from who?


I made some of the s1s and og crosses I have, others from rd, csi, cc, cannaventure...I forget two of the other breeders.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 22, 2020)

*GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies*

10 weeks in with another 2-3 to go. Straight fiya and so stanky. Lil too long flower time but it’s worth it. Won’t grow a ton of her but will try to keep some jars of it around. Potent meds


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 23, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Lots of wierd stuff here


Dam Rusty be playing with some old ass fire 1st the [email protected] pack now he showing off these gems my god man i'm kinda Jelly right now !


----------



## Craigson (Jan 23, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I have a lot of these elites but still like hunting.
> my s1s:
> Tahoe(my tahoe)
> Tahoe cc
> ...


Is that the ‘Pure Ghost OG’ from Cannaventure? Im getting a cpl clones of her tonight.
Ive never had real ghost, how do these compare?
Thanks


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Is that the ‘Pure Ghost OG’ from Cannaventure? Im getting a cpl clones of her tonight.
> Ive never had real ghost, how do these compare?
> Thanks


Yeah I’m growing out what’s lefts of 6 packs.

as I was saying earlier, most don’t look like mom. What’s Nice is if you like some trait of ghost clone more than others, you can usually find it stronger in some of the progeny. So if you were looking for an extra lemon or extra gas leaner, you can usually find one better than mom. Potency is probably the hardest thing to find on par ime. But almost none look like mom in structure, veg rate,etc.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 23, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I’m growing out what’s lefts of 6 packs.
> 
> as I was saying earlier, most don’t look like mom. What’s Nice is if you like some trait of ghost clone more than others, you can usually find it stronger in some of the progeny. So if you were looking for an extra lemon or extra gas leaner, you can usually find one better than mom. Potency is probably the hardest thing to find on par ime. But almost none look like mom in structure, veg rate,etc.


Hmm thanks that makes sense.
Buddy Im getting from says hes been in contact w Rusty about the phenos he kept.
hope they are that kushy goodness


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Hmm thanks that makes sense.
> Buddy Im getting from says hes been in contact w Rusty about the phenos he kept.
> hope they are that kushy goodness


all the cannaventure gear I’ve grown out has been fire. Cookiewreck threw some balls week 9 but sterile or so let it didn’t matter. Two unstable parents it’s sort of surprising there was only that lol. I’m still surprised at how hard it is to find an og s1 that looks more or less identical to any mom.


----------



## starwatcher (Jan 24, 2020)

Got a few elite clones at gene traders in Mass. last Sunday. Was lucky enough to score a cut of Wedding cake (JBeezy cut), Chem D, Gelato 33 (larry bird cut), Stardog and 09 Animal cookies. Got some other cuts Mimosa, Grease monkey and Sour D. Good stuff and looking forward to the next one in May.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 25, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> *GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies*
> 
> 10 weeks in with another 2-3 to go. Straight fiya and so stanky. Lil too long flower time but it’s worth it. Won’t grow a ton of her but will try to keep some jars of it around. Potent meds
> 
> ...


Does the GMO get some leaf variegation from the chemdog d in it?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 25, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Does the GMO get some leaf variegation from the chemdog d in it?


I’m sure it’s possible but I’ve never seen it. She’s very easy to grow and doesn’t take much for her to explode with growth. Very fast in veg


----------



## SIRE (Feb 12, 2020)

aheopsis said:


> Yes 75-78 days
> Smell pledge and sulphur(like when u open box of matches)
> not easy plant to grow
> Always germi on the end, but when u smoke - u newer complain
> ...


What is this called? I know I read. Blue Pepsi but I'm making sure that this is that strain and is it clone only? How good is it? Is it Potent is a tasty? What does it taste like?


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)

There is a reason clone only is clone only.
I know they make seeds of exodus now, but the resulting plants only somewhat have the exodus flavour,
I have yet to see one that even is 20% of the quality of the original. I'm pretty much in the process of cutting 24 phenos and strains right back to only the clone exo. It is just THAT unique.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> *GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies*
> 
> Harvested at a full 13 weeks. Gal is so offensive and is some really good flower. Heard she’s really good in concentrate form too. Would like to get a couple packs of the Donny Burger for shorter flower pheno but may end up doing something with her myself
> 
> ...


That looks killer, kudos.

I've only grown 1 gmo cross, roasted garlic margy, and the gmo funk is crazy. I'm not too big on the weird chemical funk but as it cures more it's not too bad. Potent and dense flowers. 

If you like that funk it's a solid plant.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks killer, kudos.
> 
> I've only grown 1 gmo cross, roasted garlic margy, and the gmo funk is crazy. I'm not too big on the weird chemical funk but as it cures more it's not too bad. Potent and dense flowers.
> 
> If you like that funk it's a solid plant.


I grew out the Lemon Royale and the funk on that is just amazing. Makes you do a double take. Very high potency as well. High yielder and took it 10 weeks.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 18, 2020)

13 weeks... she better blow the doors off Sour D and OG to make the cut


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> 13 weeks... she better blow the doors off Sour D and OG to make the cut


Preference some might say she does she’s def potent, loud asf, yields, bag appeal just long flower time but she grows really fast. It’s basically chem d with cookie added. Different kinda funk than OZh straight nasty funk


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Preference some might say she does she’s def potent, loud asf, yields, bag appeal just long flower time but she grows really fast. It’s basically chem d with cookie added. Different kinda funk than OZh straight nasty funk


All that time and still throwing white hairs would drive me frigging crazy. Awesome job man, she came out beautiful. better than most I see posted on IG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> All that time and still throwing white hairs would drive me frigging crazy. Awesome job man, she came out beautiful. better than most I see posted on IG.


Yea first time growing her I was like that but she really doesn’t like heat and a lot of intensity so if you have her in the sweet spot she shouldn’t throw a ton of white hairs once she gets close. Appreciate the love bro she a quirky one to grow for sure with the fast veg and major stretch in flower


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea first time growing her I was like that but she really doesn’t like heat and a lot of intensity so if you have her in the sweet spot she shouldn’t throw a ton of white hairs once she gets close. Appreciate the love bro she a quirky one to grow for sure with the fast veg and major stretch in flower


I hear that, one reason I hate growing in the summer....it’s like a completely different environment! Also another reason to judge your lowers before your tops, the lowers tell the Real story. I have always wondered if the lineage is true on that one. Nothing I have chem or GSC dom stretches much or flowers much more than 9 weeks, but I have never grown the D. The resulting plant is practically impossible based on the traits of the parents, but who knows, maybe just that one in a million?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Some GMO bugs getting smoked before the cure. Shit is straight foul lol. Cookies comes out a lil bit more with good cure but it’s just real stanky stuff. And a nice big clone going to a good buddy View attachment 4490309
> View attachment 4490312
> View attachment 4490314
> View attachment 4490313


Looks good. Should get you nice and baked  

I admit I was a little quick to judge the roasted garlic margy (gmo x frozen margy). Before it cured any it was steaming chemical trash taste but now it's rather pleasant funk. Hits pretty well too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 27, 2020)

Few things do to get a flip here in the next few weeks. These ladies are getting transplanted today and should really start to take off. First time with any of these ladies so gonna be interesting.

*The White*

*Tropicanna Cookies Mtn*

*Gelato 33*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Few things do to get a flip here in the next few weeks. These ladies are getting transplanted today and should really start to take off. First time with any of these ladies so gonna be interesting.
> 
> *The White*
> View attachment 4490702
> ...


Have you flowered the Larry bird out yet, aka 33? 

My bro recently snag a cut from pcg and I'll probably have him send me a cut too. 

Want to see what the terps have to say!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have you flowered the Larry bird out yet, aka 33?
> 
> My bro recently snag a cut from pcg and I'll probably have him send me a cut too.
> 
> Want to see what the terps have to say!


Nope gonna be first run anxious to see if it’s really good. It’s made some nice ones so should be pretty good. Yea PCG def got the fire cuts for sure


----------



## Craigson (Mar 1, 2020)

GG4 day 43 and Dosidos norcal cut day 40


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2020)

Limited trees (cereal milk)

About to take a few cuts & toss her in the flower room.. see what she talking about.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2020)

Having some cuts sent to me next week and pretty stoked to see how the terps stack up. 

SLH franco cut, fire og, blue dream, mochi, gelato 33 or 41 have to double check, and I think might be another cut but cant remember. Passing on slurricane and capstone. 

Mainly I wanted the slh but my bro got the others so figured I'd check the others out and why not blue dream. 

The cuts are from dark heart and purple city genetics. I'll post up pics once I get them and they're going.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2020)

92 OG is a nice plant,some nice long tops filled with a bunch of nice lil OG nugs..
I'll get pics of her soon.
I like her smell over the SFV I ran.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2020)

genuity said:


> 92 OG is a nice plant,some nice long tops filled with a bunch of nice lil OG nugs..
> I'll get pics of her soon.
> I like her smell over the SFV I ran.


I loved SFV when I ran her. Only one I’ve ran of the OGs tho so might like the 92 better too lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 11, 2020)

Anyone run the OGKB 2.1 yet Derrick's cut ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone run the OGKB 2.1 yet Derrick's cut ?


I haven’t but heard it’s pretty fire. All the keepers he finds seems to be winners so should be a good one to get. I’m not a fan of In House much


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2020)

Slurrycane by Cannaclone in South Africa grown under one of my lights by a client.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 20, 2020)

greenghost420 said:


> tmv def a good sign u have the D


What does TMV stand for? Googled everywhere... lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 20, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What does TMV stand for? Googled everywhere... lol


tobacco mosaic virus


----------



## killakanna (Mar 20, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> tobacco mosaic virus


Sexy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 28, 2020)

New editions from purple city genetics 
Gelato 33, mochi, fire og, slurricane cowboy cut, super lemon haze franco cut. My first run of clone only since like 2009. 

Please excuse the stove mess, the maid stops by soon.


Back then it was granddaddy purp, purple kush, purple AK, purple urkel, chem dawg and several others.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 29, 2020)

Animal Face cut I got off Strainly

GMO Cut I got off the same cat. Stinky. She got a bit cold and very underfed for the first bit. Still packed it on like crazy. Heavy yields. I'm thinking around 11 weeks here. I didn't take note on when I put stuff into flower as per usual


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 29, 2020)

Animal Face Clone


GMO clones



Cramped clones lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> New editions from purple city genetics
> Gelato 33, mochi, fire og, slurricane cowboy cut, super lemon haze franco cut. My first run of clone only since like 2009.


Did u pick up from buds n roses in studio city ... ? 
when I went I got there diagonal bubba .... that lemon haze Franco sounds interesting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Did u pick up from buds n roses in studio city ... ?
> when I went I got there diagonal bubba .... that lemon haze Franco sounds interesting


My brother picked them up so I'm not sure what shop. I think up near bay area. The slh was the one I was interested in, he picked up the others so figured I'd have him send them too.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 30, 2020)

Just thought it was funny how those were all the cuts on the menu last week ..They did say pcg cuts ...
Small world


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Just thought it was funny how those were all the cuts on the menu last week ..They did say pcg cuts ...
> Small world


That is kind of funny. He picked them up a few weeks ago and these are cuts off the cuts he bought. Wanted that papaya but they didnt have it when he went.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 30, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is kind of funny. He picked them up a few weeks ago and these are cuts off the cuts he bought. Wanted that papaya but they didnt have it when he went.


was just gonna say why didn’t you get the papaya...think I’ll pick that one up next time they seem to restock like every 2 weeks ... they had a cut Called Chile verde ... sounded good ... purple city musthave a nice roster.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> was just gonna say why didn’t you get the papaya...think I’ll pick that one up next time they seem to restock like every 2 weeks ... they had a cut Called Chile verde ... sounded good ... purple city musthave a nice roster.


Chili Verde - Key Lime Pie x Lavender bred by HBK Genetics. Very interested in this one myself. Not a fan of lavender but if the terps are like the name will be interesting to taste that. Looks fire looking forward to getting this one


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2020)

Berners cut of Biscotti


Hoping to have this dialed in on the next round. I've kept her a little hungry for the first round.
Smells are already quite impressive.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2020)

Wedding Cake


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Berners cut of Biscotti
> View attachment 4557723
> 
> Hoping to have this dialed in on the next round. I've kept her a little hungry for the first round.
> Smells are already quite impressive.


Woah, looks quite impressive, as always! Who is this Berner individual or group? I saw that Katsu's next round of stuff is with the Burnt Toast line, which is Berners Cookies x something else (paris og?) 

did you ever go snag those packs of sophies breath?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Berners cut of Biscotti
> View attachment 4557723
> 
> Hoping to have this dialed in on the next round. I've kept her a little hungry for the first round.
> Smells are already quite impressive.


Hows the nose? With all the fuckery with them I think there is two cuts because Cookies it’s a Gelato 25 cross but dude who said he bred it when he worked at connected said it’s Gelato 41x Motorbreath 15


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woah, looks quite impressive, as always! Who is this Berner individual or group? I saw that Katsu's next round of stuff is with the Burnt Toast line, which is Berners Cookies x something else (paris og?)
> 
> did you ever go snag those packs of sophies breath?


Thanks.
And no, unfortunately the dispo that had them is closed until the 15th. I plan to go back though. I'm going to hunt thru my packs of Peanut Butter Breath soon and possibly some stuff from the forum. With summer I can really spread out my hunt and do some outdoor so I kinda want hunt thru Sophies Breath at the same time.

I've heard really good things about that Burnt Toast. Another growmie of mine provides for a local dispensary and he just finished making some rosin with the BT. I haven't tried it yet but would like to.

Berners a rapper that does some shit with the "Cookie Fam"








Berner (rapper) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








akhiymjames said:


> Hows the nose? With all the fuckery with them I think there is two cuts because Cookies it’s a Gelato 25 cross but dude who said he bred it when he worked at connected said it’s Gelato 41x Motorbreath 15


I've tried to figure that out too and so far, came up empty. I will say, it doesn't appear to have MB15 traits, at least not that I've observed so far. I've also been told its Gelato25 x S. Flo OG. It definitely looks OGish to me but its my first run and still, that could be from the SVF OG in the MB15.
Right now, I'm detecting sweet vanilla with something reminiscent of dark coffee...even chocolate. Its smells really nice. I'll keep digging around and see what I can come up with though trying to get a definitive answer from the Cookie Fam is near impossible. It would not surprise me in the least to find out they have 2 cuts floating around. You'd think they'd just give them each their own label/name but those dudes love to keep growers/tokers guessing. Its kind of a fucked up way to protect their "super secret" lineage.

I dont really keep up with their shenanigans but do they still claim GSCs was made with Durban?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

Pics don't do this one justice. I even pulled it out of my flower room to try to get some shots under the light in my clone room. It makes me want to buy a nicer camera. My phone doesn't take the greatest pics either but I'm not ready to upgrade. (it was my daughters and I cant let go of it yet)


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone run the OGKB 2.1 yet Derrick's cut ?


No but I contemplated getting it. In the end I went with Apple Fritter. I'm sure its really good. That guys does a lot hunts and seems have very good instincts when it comes to selecting his keepers.


----------



## booms111 (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wedding Cake
> View attachment 4557737


How many days do you usually run your wedding cake? I'm at 7 weeks roughly with mine and was planning on 63 days as a starting point since first time running her.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2020)

booms111 said:


> How many days do you usually run your wedding cake? I'm at 7 weeks roughly with mine and was planning on 63 days as a starting point since first time running her.


From everything I've seen/read I want to say wedding cake is more like 70-77 day range.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2020)

booms111 said:


> How many days do you usually run your wedding cake? I'm at 7 weeks roughly with mine and was planning on 63 days as a starting point since first time running her.


I liked her at 70 days but 9-10 weeks is the usual most take her. I like to run all cookies at least 10 weeks. Lot of them look finished before then I find they aren’t.


----------



## booms111 (May 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From everything I've seen/read I want to say wedding cake is more like 70-77 day range.





akhiymjames said:


> I liked her at 70 days but 9-10 weeks is the usual most take her. I like to run all cookies at least 10 weeks. Lot of them look finished before then I find they aren’t.


Cool thanks guys! I'll run her 70 see how she performs. She's a beautiful plant that looks like will yield really well. 

Another question or 2 about harvest times. I got a Chem D clone also at 7 weeks that I was wondering when others prefer her to be harvested? She's smelling like bad breath but in a good way. She took alot of work to get her this far considering how bad shape the original clone I recieved was! 

Also got a GMO in there(quarantine strainly test tent) with the Chem D and Wedding cake. So far she's got more of a sweet smell then I expected. What's her terps smell like at harvest? I was going to go 77 days with her unless you guys think I should run her longer?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

booms111 said:


> How many days do you usually run your wedding cake? I'm at 7 weeks roughly with mine and was planning on 63 days as a starting point since first time running her.


That pic is at day 58 and I'll probably pull them all out of my flower room around day 70. They can look finished earlier but as James and Eso stated, they need about 10wks to finish properly.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No but I contemplated getting it. In the end I went with Apple Fritter. I'm sure its really good. That guys does a lot hunts and seems have very good instincts when it comes to selecting his keepers.


you didn't pay Fiyah a g for it did you ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> you didn't pay Fiyah a g for it did you ?


Hell no, lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hell no, lol.


alright was just checking


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

I took my wedding cake cut 11 weeks and I dont think id chop any sooner next time either. 

edit: no it was longer, i think I chopped day 83 so almost 12 weeks.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hell no, lol.


How do I contact fiyah??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2020)

Gelato 33, fire og and then mochi aka gelato 47, from left in the 1 gal pots. Had to top fire and 33 and will soon top the 47.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gelato 33, fire og and then mochi aka gelato 47, from left in the 1 gal pots. Had to top fire and 33 and will soon top the 47.
> View attachment 4562721


I need some clones. Where is FIYAH?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> I need some clones. Where is FIYAH?


My bro picked her up in Calif from a dispensary from purple city genetics. Soon hopefully cuts of this fire og will be headed to someone here on the forum who will be able to get it widely available.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> How do I contact fiyah??


Whatcha lookin for? 

Some of the clone guys I pick up from don't ship out of state but maybe someone in this thread could point ya in right direction for whatever genetics you're tryin to hunt down.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

I was wondering what others opinion on the 
Phinest Chem D cut is?
Is it legit?
Matt Riot said Phinest use to vend it as Chem 91, but changed the name to the Chem D.
Pbud said it's different
I for one don't think they're the same.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I was wondering what others opinion on the
> Phinest Chem D cut is?
> Is it legit?
> Matt Riot said Phinest use to vend it as Chem 91, but changed the name to the Chem D.
> ...


Chem 91 and Chem D are different. I have the Chem 91.








Chem Dog History


Chemdog History -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Brief background: This thread was started by H&L and edited by JJ-NYC. At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an...




www.thcfarmer.com


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Here is a teen of Americanna 
(86 nl5 haze/big skunk nl1) his breeder cut I picked up from 
Ak Beanbrains.

Alaskan indoor quarantine pose.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Chem 91 and Chem D are different. I have the Chem 91.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Lol!


Here's a couple I have in the flower closet. Ya the one one the left is sad. I'm still learning this strain. She demands a lot of P at early flower I figured out. We'll see if I can keep the one on the right happier. I also have one in my veg tent. I swear I got this shit in Tahoe when I lived there. It's just too familiar. Hope I can keep her going.

8 weeks and abused.


2 weeks and I'm hoping I do better.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Phinest Fatso @ day 59 not looking so Phat, but the next round will be placed directly under the lights to see what she can do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I was wondering what others opinion on the
> Phinest Chem D cut is?
> Is it legit?
> Matt Riot said Phinest use to vend it as Chem 91, but changed the name to the Chem D.
> ...


If they both claim its different, it probably is. I'd think the growth characteristics alone would show the differences and if not the terp profile certainly would.
Does Pbud say its 91 or the D?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Phinest Chem D @ day 59.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> If they both claim its different, it probably is. I'd think the growth characteristics alone would show the differences and if not the terp profile certainly would.
> Does Pbud say its 91 or the D?


Not sure if it's either.
It certainly has the funk, but the Phinest cut has this unique whoreling on the edge of the ocassional leaf that turns necrotic.
My cut doesn't seem to have variegation either, but I do feed a ton of Calcium.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Triangle Larry nug shot
I believe this was pheno hunted by First Class Genetics.
Bought from First Class.
Day 59


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Phinest Fatso @ day 59 not looking so Phat, but the next round will be placed directly under the lights to see what she can do.
> View attachment 4562929


Just because you bought a clone from a dispensary doesn't mean it's a clone only strain.








List all the cannabis-strains who are only available as cutting (anymore).


Its not a breeder or seedbank, clone only strains are only available as clones. Mostly they are special selected phenotypes of a commercial strain, or old classics who was keeped by someone somewhere.




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Here's my fake ass cut of Triangle Kush from Sunshinestateseedco day 59

She's a pretty little thing, but her scent is muted.
Definately something Kush about her though.
Maybe I'll name rename her Something Kush.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just because you bought a clone from a dispensary doesn't mean it's a clone only strain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clearly stated that it was the Phinest cut of Fatso.
What are you getting at?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Triangle Larry nug shot
> I believe this was pheno hunted by First Class Genetics.
> Bought from First Class.
> Day 59
> View attachment 4562940


That looks right up my alley and I have no doubt that first class would have an eye for selection...especially given the library of elites that have.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just because you bought a clone from a dispensary doesn't mean it's a clone only strain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That list is so outdated Pada


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my fake ass cut of Triangle Kush from Sunshinestateseedco day 59
> View attachment 4562941View attachment 4562942View attachment 4562943
> She's a pretty little thing, but her scent is muted.
> Definately something Kush about her though.
> Maybe I'll name rename her Something Kush.


Are you gonna keep her and run her beside the real deal? That would be an interesting run.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are you gonna keep her and run her beside the real deal? That would be an interesting run.


If I eventually get a hold of the real deal I just might.
The source I was looking into responds to messages in terms of 3 weeks intervals.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I clearly stated that it was the Phinest cut of Fatso.
> What are you getting at?


I think I might get what you mean now by Phinest cut. Was it phenotyped and selected by a dispensary? I like to get those too instead of trying to find a winner myself. You're plants are beautiful man. No disrespect.



Tangerine_ said:


> That list is so outdated Pada


I figured, but I haven't heard of some of those. My bad I guess. He seems to know what he's doing though. His look better than mine.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think I might get what you mean now by Phinest cut. Was it phenotyped and selected by a dispensary? I like to get those too instead of trying to find a winner myself. You're plants are beautiful man. No disrespect.
> 
> 
> I figured, but I haven't heard of some of those. My bad I guess. He seems to know what he's doing though, lol.


Phinest is a tissue culture, clone supplier and breeder from California that works with Cannarado and also releases a seed line using Lava Cake in it's crosses.
I'm not sure who selected this particular pheno for them, but it's known for it's rediculous cannabinoid content.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Phinest is a tissue culture, clone supplier and breeder from California that works with Cannarado and also releases a seed line using Lava Cake in it's crosses.
> I'm not sure who selected this particular pheno for them, but it's known for it's rediculous cannabinoid content.


Makes sense now. I'm in CO so I have access to some awesome strains too. I loved Northern California. I lived in Truckee for like 6 years riding.

Again man, those are beautiful plants you have there. You've got skills.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No but I contemplated getting it. In the end I went with Apple Fritter. I'm sure its really good. That guys does a lot hunts and seems have very good instincts when it comes to selecting his keepers.


I've heard it rumored that Lumpy's Apple Fritter was the secret ingredient in Seed Junkies 
Secret Cookie x Kush Mints 11, which was amazing in my opinion.
First Class sells Apple Fritter for 1k.

I really want it but
When I look into my kids eyes, I just can't justify the price.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard it rumored that Lumpy's Apple Fritter was the secret ingredient in Seed Junkies
> Secret Cookie x Kush Mints 11, which was amazing in my opinion.
> First Class sells Apple Fritter for 1k.
> 
> ...


Also looking for a more reasonable way to acquire Apple Fritter. After growing out some Clearwater, I’m restraining myself from buying their S1s knowing there’d be something nice likely in a pack or two of those. But if I could save the space and time for the real deal, that’d be swell...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Also looking for a more reasonable way to acquire Apple Fritter. After growing out some Clearwater, I’m restraining myself from buying their S1s knowing there’d be something nice likely in a pack or two of those. But if I could save the space and time for the real deal, that’d be swell...


Let's blow up @Tangerine_ inbox and see if she'll share.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard it rumored that Lumpy's Apple Fritter was the secret ingredient in Seed Junkies
> Secret Cookie x Kush Mints 11, which was amazing in my opinion.
> First Class sells Apple Fritter for 1k.
> 
> ...


Somebody in my brain said if you do get it from him,they will grab the runtz cut from him.....
tHen y'all can accidentally put them in the mail.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I sent my bro a rooted cut in dirt/solo cup. I just cut the top off another cup, taped it on the top clone's cup and packed it down and taped it down in the box.
> 
> Didnt bother with a lite because it only went 700 miles.
> 
> Clone shippers are probably worth the money just so you dont have to hassle with Macgyver'ing up something.


I did the same thing to a guy in Portland. A super healthy well rooted cut. The guy was begging me for my Banana Mac cut
I stuck her in a vac bag as well.
Dude got her in 3 days and sends me a pic of her kind of droopy and then the next day says all too non nonchalantly that it didn't make it.

"Yeah I hear ya. You spent some money to get it here to damnit" he says.

I think he must have sprayed her down with something toxic, left her in the sun, or didn't want to trade with me as promised.
I really think the dude burned me, so now I ignore him and he wonders why I don't answer his Dm's


----------



## Florere (May 12, 2020)

Thats a shitty move then


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I sent my bro a rooted cut in dirt/solo cup. I just cut the top off another cup, taped it on the top clone's cup and packed it down and taped it down in the box.
> 
> Didnt bother with a lite because it only went 700 miles.
> 
> Clone shippers are probably worth the money just so you dont have to hassle with Macgyver'ing up something.


Those little LED /lights aren't all that bright either. I think they'd probably help with older cuts that trigger flower easy though, but not really a necessity.
I'll try to get to get a pic of the Macgyver'ed clone shippers he made. They're a little janky looking but I think they'd work great for bigger cuts


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I did the same thing to a guy in Portland. A super healthy well rooted cut. The guy was begging me for my Banana Mac cut
> I stuck her in a vac bag as well.
> Dude got her in 3 days and sends me a pic of her kind of droopy and then the next day says all too non nonchalantly that it didn't make it.
> 
> ...


People can be so goddamn shitty


----------



## bongrip101 (May 12, 2020)

Somehow never noticed this thread until a few days ago. Here's my try at the Triangle Larry first class cut, Week 5ish.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I was wondering what others opinion on the
> Phinest Chem D cut is?
> Is it legit?
> Matt Riot said Phinest use to vend it as Chem 91, but changed the name to the Chem D.
> ...


I’ve had their cut for a few years now. When they first sold it, they called it Chem 91. After it was run for a while and compared they all realized it was Chem D

I’ve run it many times and still have the mother. It’s the real deal. There’s no doubt


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2020)

BMWEATER said:


> I’ve had their cut for a few years now. When they first sold it, they called it Chem 91. After it was run for a while and compared they all realized it was Chem D
> 
> I’ve run it many times and still have the mother. It’s the real deal. There’s no doubt


So Pbud told me he sampled it at the Emerald Cup and said even though it was very good it is not his cut.
Does your cut have that weird mutation where it's like the edge of one of the outer leaf blade stops growing and the rest of the blade whorles to the side?
I'll get a pic later.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2020)

Fire og looking a lot like my lvtk cut on veg, weird. That's the 2nd og that I've had that vegs out very similar to my lvtk that looks nothing like an og. Crazy.

Lvtk in flower

Wild ass thin stems, a mile between nodes. I'll continue to post up shots of their buds too. 

So far the sfv, fire and my lvtk have all looked similar like this when grown side by side. I guess I'll eventually hunt down some other widely accepted og plants so I can see how much my lvtk doesnt look like one, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So Pbud told me he sampled it at the Emerald Cup and said even though it was very good it is not his cut.
> Does your cut have that weird mutation where it's like the edge of one of the outer leaf blade stops growing and the rest of the blade whorles to the side?
> I'll get a pic later.


I think I have some old pics in the Top Dawg thread of those traits. I cant remember which cross it was (I think it was Nigerian Kush x Stardawg) but I know exactly what you mean.

Baker, did you check the threads on ICMag for the Chem D. I know they can get a little obnoxious when calling out the fakes but there's lots of good info posted by nspecta and few others whose names escape me. Might shed a little light...then again, it might cause even more confusion, lol. 
I dont think I've ever read of a cut so heavily scrunitized.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I have some old pics in the Top Dawg thread of those traits. I cant remember which cross it was (I think it was Nigerian Kush x Stardawg) but I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> Baker, did you check the threads on ICMag for the Chem D. I know they can get a little obnoxious when calling out the fakes but there's lots of good info posted by nspecta and few others whose names escape me. Might shed a little light...then again, it might cause even more confusion, lol.
> I dont think I've ever read of a cut so heavily scrunitized.


I haven't searched over there, but Mr Bob Hemphill told me today that he thinks it's an S1.


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2020)

Krumpets and tk x Tahoe


----------



## spliffendz (May 15, 2020)

I'VE GOT SOME ROAD KILL SKUNK FOR FREE, SUCK MA BALLS IN A CANADIAN ACCENT AND IT'S ALL YOURS AND YOUR MOMMAS


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2020)

unpopular opinion....:

fl og is a cross.I don’t really understand how anyone is on the page that it is The original. I have and have grown out most of the elite ogs and run probably 500 s1s from different breeders, fl clone and s1s are the only plants that looks drastically different than the tests. When you pop s1s from ghost og, tk, tahoe, Larry, Larry x Tahoe, tk x Tahoe, sfv, tahoe, Louie, etc...all seedling show tons of similarities. Tk has the most variation of the rest but still have the og structure and leaf/nug appearance... fl does not and it’s s1s are all over the place. Honesty looks like chem or ssh to me but ever since the Joshd story came out it sort of bugged me, and running the shit makes it seem more obvious imo. The first og I remember was called just og or three blade when I started grabbing it 15-17 years ago at like $500 a zip...in Orange County. The guy growing the cut had it 10 years longer than that to the best of my understanding which puts it about the same time as the claims about 92/fl og. But it’s definitely not the same weed. I remember opening bags of fresh kerosene that would blow your nose out across a big room. As I’m running tk s1s and a bunch of tk crosses I’m having a few plants remind me of that old og and making me feel more confused about the josh d story...

its funny because I remember the now chemdawg story with the greatful dead show bs used to Be claimed as the og and chem story. loke as dude popped the beans phenos of og and chem came off of the dog bud. But over the years og was phased out of it.

I’m still under the impression all current ogs are s1s of A better mom. Because as many ogs as I grow, none quite match the one I remember when I was a teenager Into my early 20s.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2020)

Tk Larry coming down @ 9 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2020)

Gelato 33 on left, 47 aka mochi on right. Should have topped the mochi much earlier since they both are slow veg. Not bad so far but like I said a bit slow on veg compared to couple other cuts I got. Will veg a little more then flip.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So Pbud told me he sampled it at the Emerald Cup and said even though it was very good it is not his cut.
> Does your cut have that weird mutation where it's like the edge of one of the outer leaf blade stops growing and the rest of the blade whorles to the side?
> I'll get a pic later.


Honestly it’s a really good cut. And compared a few other cuts that’s out there I’ve held on to it as it’s the closest I could find. That said, I would believe Pbud, considering he smoked it and knows what he is talking about.

yes a few leaves do that swirl I would say about 25% of the leaves


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2020)

BMWEATER said:


> Honestly it’s a really good cut. And compared a few other cuts that’s out there I’ve held on to it as it’s the closest I could find. That said, I would believe Pbud, considering he smoked it and knows what he is talking about.
> 
> yes a few leaves do that swirl I would say about 25% of the leaves


Thanks
She certainly looks dank.
I get to sample it any day now.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 24, 2020)

Triangle Larry day 50


----------



## Bakersfield (May 25, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Triangle Larry day 50
> View attachment 4575672


Looking nice! So frosty.

I trimmed up that one plant and pulled 6 oz off of her.
Super dense heavy weed.
Great high.
I'm happy with this cut.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 25, 2020)

The Apple has landed


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2020)

Apparently ordering clones to Canada is not a good idea right now lol.

My shits been sitting in Cali for 5 days now. Supposed to be here tomorrow we'll see. $75 USD shipping. wamp wamp.

Think I'm prolly out $250 CAD


----------



## RichRoots (May 25, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Apparently ordering clones to Canada is not a good idea right now lol.
> 
> My shits been sitting in Cali for 5 days now. Supposed to be here tomorrow we'll see. $75 USD shipping. wamp wamp.
> 
> Think I'm prolly out $250 CAD


I was worried about this. They could be sitting in storage for a month drying out in a dark box.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I was worried about this. They could be sitting in storage for a month drying out in a dark box.


Is what it is  We take risks in this game. Sometimes they pay off sometimes they come up bust. My "wants" outweighed my logic skills, should have known better than to try with everything that's going on.

Try again some other time.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 25, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Triangle Larry day 50
> View attachment 4575672


OMG..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
Who has this cut? Only you?


----------



## bongrip101 (May 25, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> OMG..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
> Who has this cut? Only you?


First Class cut , I'm very happy with it.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking nice! So frosty.
> 
> I trimmed up that one plant and pulled 6 oz off of her.
> Super dense heavy weed.
> ...


mmmmm cant wait to sample soon , smells just like the TK x T1000 from CSI. I'm thinking 10 weeks on this.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The Apple has landed
> 
> View attachment 4575935


That's a healthy cut!


----------



## BMWEATER (May 25, 2020)

Early last year I was gifted the Mac1 made by Capulator. I’ve run her a few times and have been nothing but impressed. I never share any photos of her so I thought I’d change that today


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2020)

BMWEATER said:


> Early last year I was gifted the Mac1 made by Capulator. I’ve run her a few times and have been nothing but impressed. I never share any photos of her so I thought I’d change that today
> 
> View attachment 4576336


Got her looking good.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The Apple has landed
> 
> View attachment 4575935


Can't wait to see you flower this one out and see your review


----------



## BMWEATER (May 25, 2020)

genuity said:


> Got her looking good.


Thank you! Lots of trimming


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2020)

Sampled this Wedding Cake over the weekend with friends. "Sampled" probably isnt the right word since we finished off the jar. 



Smoked as smooth as Carlos Santana


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2020)

Took the Fatso down at the recommended 72 days.

This plant has zero gas.
Smells like a vegging cannabis plant.
Perplexing considering how potent it is supposed to be.


----------



## oswizzle (May 27, 2020)

Baker i think that Fatso is Dudding to some degree.. especially what u just described as the smell.... those leaves have a Duddish look to them... Duds can kind of be rated on their own scale of a 1-10..
1 being pure shoe shining Tumble Hemp to 10 being normal-ish aka still can sell it but u know something is missing


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2020)

That chits contagious?


----------



## oswizzle (May 27, 2020)

It can be bro...be careful


----------



## smokadepep (May 27, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sampled this Wedding Cake over the weekend with friends. "Sampled" probably isnt the right word since we finished off the jar. View attachment 4577556
> 
> View attachment 4577557
> 
> Smoked as smooth as Carlos Santana


Very smooth smoke and with those sweet vanilla terps. Someone received clones but took them out of their cases before marking what was what. Was able to tell by the smell on the clone itself. Very distinctive. Great yielder as well


----------



## bongrip101 (May 30, 2020)

Had some weak branches tipping over so I trimmed some for testers at week 8, it'll get the chop at 10 weeks.


----------



## Hgk420x6969 (Jun 1, 2020)

Still miss that leggy gorilla glue bastard. #LeggyTGirls


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 2, 2020)

I just picked up a Gelato 45, cant wait to flower it!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2020)

Just tossed the gelato 33 and 47 aka mochi along with fire og cuts from purple city genetics into flower. Heard the 33 is tasty but weak, supposedly 47 is stronger?. 

I also have the slh franco cut but she took forever to bust roots. Got her as an unrooted clipping that were not all too healthy. But she going now.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just tossed the gelato 33 and 47 aka mochi along with fire og cuts from purple city genetics into flower. Heard the 33 is tasty but weak, supposedly 47 is stronger?.
> 
> I also have the slh franco cut but she took forever to bust roots. Got her as an unrooted clipping that were not all too healthy. But she going now.
> View attachment 4583849


What temperature do you recommend for unrooted cuts? 

Have you ran Sherbert, the cut?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2020)

Naw haven't ran sherbert yet. And not sure what you mean by temperature for unrooted cuts. I guess just room temp.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Is anyone else running the Trop Cherry #8?
I'm taking mine down today (day 65) and I've gotta say, I'm not getting anything cherry or tropical. It smells like turkey dinner...no joke. And while I do love a good Thanksgiving feast, I cant say I want to smell that in my weed.

Hopefully it'll develop some nicer terps with a cure but I'm really curious what everyones thoughts are.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Is anyone else running the Trop Cherry #8?
> I'm taking mine down today (day 65) and I've gotta say, I'm not getting anything cherry or tropical. It smells like turkey dinner...no joke. And while I do love a good Thanksgiving feast, I cant say I want to smell that in my weed.
> 
> Hopefully it'll develop some nicer terps with a cure but I'm really curious what everyones thoughts are.


Wtf? That's insane


----------



## Craigson (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Apparently ordering clones to Canada is not a good idea right now lol.
> 
> My shits been sitting in Cali for 5 days now. Supposed to be here tomorrow we'll see. $75 USD shipping. wamp wamp.
> 
> Think I'm prolly out $250 CAD


I just got tk from south carolina. Send Global Express USPS/FedEx.
$97usd. Got from SC to Ontario in less than 24hrs.


----------



## smokadepep (Jun 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Is anyone else running the Trop Cherry #8?
> I'm taking mine down today (day 65) and I've gotta say, I'm not getting anything cherry or tropical. It smells like turkey dinner...no joke. And while I do love a good Thanksgiving feast, I cant say I want to smell that in my weed.
> 
> Hopefully it'll develop some nicer terps with a cure but I'm really curious what everyones thoughts are.


Thoughts: You give the best descriptions when it comes to terps


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I just got tk from south carolina. Send Global Express USPS/FedEx.
> $97usd. Got from SC to Ontario in less than 24hrs.


I got a box of slime delivered to me this morning. No fault on the seller or USPS. They shipped it out the day he gave it to them, Canada post took 11 days to pick it up from them then another 4 to get it here. 

East Coast is moving way better than the West Coast it seems. 

Cherry Pie, Gushers and Dosidos were the cuts. He's going to reship so hopefully it goes better.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> I got a box of slime delivered to me this morning. No fault on the seller or USPS. They shipped it out the day he gave it to them, Canada post took 11 days to pick it up from them then another 4 to get it here.
> 
> East Coast is moving way better than the West Coast it seems.
> 
> Cherry Pie, Gushers and Dosidos were the cuts. He's going to reship so hopefully it goes better.


Ship global express its guaranteed delivery. Avoids canada post


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ship global express its guaranteed delivery. Avoids canada post


Wondering if it got shipped wrong, as I definitely paid for Global Express but it's got a price on the box that's considerably less than I paid....


----------



## skuba (Jun 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just tossed the gelato 33 and 47 aka mochi along with fire og cuts from purple city genetics into flower. Heard the 33 is tasty but weak, supposedly 47 is stronger?.
> 
> I also have the slh franco cut but she took forever to bust roots. Got her as an unrooted clipping that were not all too healthy. But she going now.
> View attachment 4583849


Gelato 33 isn’t weak, not sure about the 47. 33 is stronger than 41 ime but 41 might taste better


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 5, 2020)

just got some SFV cuts in from NorCal but not a single one made the 3 day journey. looks like they got cooked, I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2020)

skuba said:


> Gelato 33 isn’t weak, not sure about the 47. 33 is stronger than 41 ime but 41 might taste better


Cool, thanks for the input.


----------



## Florere (Jun 6, 2020)

Is there a way to buy some hype clones for a guy like me who lives in the Netherlands?


----------



## tko2184 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That chits contagious?


I grabbed some cuts of this is it that you’re saying all cuts from phone at will be like this if so I don’t need to waste my time with it? And how did it turn out if u don’t mind (Fatso)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Thoughts: You give the best descriptions when it comes to terps


Really? I think I'm terrible at describing smells, but that Trop Cherry legit smells like Bells stuffing and gravy. 
I'll update again after its cured for a bit.


----------



## tko2184 (Jun 7, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I grabbed some cuts of this is it that you’re saying all cuts from phone at will be like this if so I don’t need to waste my time with it? And how did it turn out if u don’t mind (Fatso)


*=phinest


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I grabbed some cuts of this is it that you’re saying all cuts from phone at will be like this if so I don’t need to waste my time with it? And how did it turn out if u don’t mind (Fatso)


I haven't tried it yet. 
BTW, I didn't buy the Fatso directly from Phinest, so if it's dudding, it could have been picked up from the middleman.


----------



## tko2184 (Jun 7, 2020)

Little confuse so let me restate it I grab the cuts from them (phinest) are you saying their cut is the one u had that dudded or that your cuts could have died because of the middleman I didn’t go through a middle man I went through them directly


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2020)

Runtz

Getting that morning motivation Sun.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Little confuse so let me restate it I grab the cuts from them (phinest) are you saying their cut is the one u had that dudded or that your cuts could have died because of the middleman I didn’t go through a middle man I went through them directly


I purchased the Fatso cut through a middleman.
Maybe he introduced the Hop Latent Virus, if it has it?
After flowering out the cut, something seems to be wrong with the terpene and trichome content.
It appears to yield well.

The plant is very healthy and I still have a mother cut that is alive.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 7, 2020)

genuity said:


> Runtz
> View attachment 4588738
> Getting that morning motivation Sun.


How did you get that? Friend or something?


----------



## tko2184 (Jun 7, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Little confuse so let me restate it I grab the cuts from them (phinest) are you saying their cut is the one u had that dudded or that your cuts could have died because of the middleman I didn’t go through a middle man I went through them directly


That’s was for u bro @Bakersfield that was a question


----------



## tko2184 (Jun 7, 2020)

genuity said:


> is this the real deal that stuff everyone wants out there a buddy of mine has the white runts and it’s just different
> View attachment 4588738
> Getting that morning motivation Sun.


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> How did you get that? Friend or something?


Got it from the clone guy..

@tko2184 
Sure better be the realz..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 9, 2020)

Testing out new cell/camera settings with and without flash. No filters - all the same plant. So far, the veg room under natural light seems to produce the best IRL representation.


Final shots of Trop Cherry. 
Main.


side branches






Dried nugs up in a few days and hopefully a better terp profile to report on.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 13, 2020)

Look what the Weed Fairy brought me  View attachment 4593976


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jun 16, 2020)

I think I've shared this before. Unfortunately I have lost 99% of my old pics from data corruption, busted phones, and computers and external hard drives that have shit the bed. Anyways here's the only remaining shot of Rockstar Platinum cut I was running a few years ago.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Look what the Weed Fairy brought me  View attachment 4593976


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2020)

Mochi throwing roots, the plant this came off of is in flower and is starting to frost up. I'll get pics once the develop more.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Update for the Trop Cherry and some finished nug shots.

I decided to take them in natural light outside to try capture the color. Sorta worked. The red hues still arent showing true to life.
And pay no attention to my dirty bike. Its getting a bath today.







The smell has totally surprised me and developed from turkey to straight up Fruity Pebbles cereal. 
Its incredible how well the profile changed with such a short cure. And I've been getting solid feedback from everyone whose tried it.
I think I'm gonna keep this one around for awhile.

Edit - I'm taking cuts from the Fritter today. She's not all that big yet but I should be able to get a half dozen decent cuts from her


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 19, 2020)

That looks amazing! wowzerz.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Update for the Trop Cherry and some finished nug shots.
> 
> I decided to take them in natural light outside to try capture the color. Sorta worked. The red hues still arent showing true to life.
> And pay no attention to my dirty bike. Its getting a bath today.
> ...


Very happy to hear this.. she looks delicious.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Very happy to hear this.. she looks delicious.


It was such a pleasant surprise to open that jar today. Smelled like a freshly opened box of sweet fruity cereal...minus the Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Update for the Trop Cherry and some finished nug shots.
> 
> I decided to take them in natural light outside to try capture the color. Sorta worked. The red hues still arent showing true to life.
> And pay no attention to my dirty bike. Its getting a bath today.
> ...


There's a bike in the picture??? Great job!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 20, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> There's a bike in the picture??? Great job!


Yeah. The nugs are sitting on the gas cap.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Testing out new cell/camera settings with and without flash. No filters - all the same plant. So far, the veg room under natural light seems to produce the best IRL representation.
> 
> 
> Final shots of Trop Cherry.
> ...


I really, really like the look of that plant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I really, really like the look of that plant.


Thanks. It def. stands out in the garden.


----------



## Magnumb (Jun 21, 2020)

Tropicana cookies clone I'm running, shes has a tropical smell on the stem rub.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 21, 2020)

Magnumb said:


> View attachment 4602405
> Tropicana cookies clone I'm running, shes has a tropical smell on the stem rub.


What is a “tropical” smell?


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> What is a “tropical” smell?


It's abstract.


----------



## Magnumb (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> What is a “tropical” smell?


Like Hawaiian or your moms puntag


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

Magnumb said:


> Like Hawaiian or your moms puntag


Like iz Hawaiian? Big fat Polynesian dude?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 23, 2020)

Animal Face Day 27


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 23, 2020)

Sour Diesel going into flower. This is not AJs cut, which I’ve grown before. This is a new cut I’m running to see if she’s the real deal. Here we go, 12 weeks 6 days to go lol 

Sorry for the sideways photo not sure how to fix that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 29, 2020)

Slh franco cut

Definitely reminds me of old school genetics just that look.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Slh franco cut
> View attachment 4609718
> Definitely reminds me of old school genetics just that look.


such a great cut. Ran it once it was really good; amazing lemon terps and great long lasting high


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2020)

Runtz hitting flower room


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Update for the Trop Cherry and some finished nug shots.
> 
> I decided to take them in natural light outside to try capture the color. Sorta worked. The red hues still arent showing true to life.
> And pay no attention to my dirty bike. Its getting a bath today.
> ...


That flower looks nice makes me wanna snuggle with it


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2020)

Think this is the same top as last photo with a fan removed. This is day 40, so half way or so. I'll get some snaps when the lights come on this evening. Day 43/44 today.
Animal Face (Faceoff OG x Animal Mints)


and here's a bunch of GMO cuts that my dog decided she liked... she only fucks with the goods. everything else in the tent was left alone, or had a small sample, but these Garlic Cookies? They got that tastey flava apparently lol.

I almost threw-out my old mom was waiting to see if they rooted well enough... lol. Close calls.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 10, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Think this is the same top as last photo with a fan removed. This is day 40, so half way or so. I'll get some snaps when the lights come on this evening. Day 43/44 today.
> Animal Face (Faceoff OG x Animal Mints)
> View attachment 4619777
> 
> ...


That Animal Face is beautiful. You'll probably be able to save the GMOs. Looks like he had a good munch.

I threw a few Blueberry Shortcakes outside this year in 65gal fabric bags and my dog keeps trying to bury his toys in my pots! Oh and he makes it a point to piss on them every chance he gets. I love him, but he can be a dink. lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That Animal Face is beautiful. You'll probably be able to save the GMOs. Looks like he had a good munch.
> 
> I threw a few Blueberry Shortcakes outside this year in 65gal fabric bags and my dog keeps trying to bury his toys in my pots! Oh and he makes it a point to piss on them every chance he gets. I love him, but he can be a dink. lol


Our pups a female, but the in-laws pooch makes it a point to mark on all the planters...my peppers last visit got hit 3-4 x

How is your Apple Fritter looking?


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Slh franco cut
> View attachment 4609718
> Definitely reminds me of old school genetics just that look.


I can’t WAIT to see if that lives up to the old slh. If it does I’m gonna go out of my way to grab that cut. I grew that for years back in the day and I have always regretted taking a break from growing and letting it go.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 10, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Our pups a female, but the in-laws pooch makes it a point to mark on all the planters...my peppers last visit got hit 3-4 x
> 
> How is your Apple Fritter looking?


Its about a week in flower now and starting stretch a little.
And of the 6 cuts I took only 2 survived because I wasnt home and the heat got em. The 2 that root have bitten in and have started to take off so I should be able to grab another round of cuts in a couple weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I can’t WAIT to see if that lives up to the old slh. If it does I’m gonna go out of my way to grab that cut. I grew that for years back in the day and I have always regretted taking a break from growing and letting it go.


What's crazy is it has been in flower for like two weeks and has barely stretched for shit. 

I honestly thought she'd get big as fuck since it's a haze hybrid but naw. You'll definitely want to veg her out as long as she needs to get to a bigger plant. 

Definitely hoping for lemon candy with a good sativa buzz.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That Animal Face is beautiful. You'll probably be able to save the GMOs. Looks like he had a good munch.
> 
> I threw a few Blueberry Shortcakes outside this year in 65gal fabric bags and my dog keeps trying to bury his toys in my pots! Oh and he makes it a point to piss on them every chance he gets. I love him, but he can be a dink. lol


Thanks! I can't stop taking pictures of her  Dogs are the best/worst. lol. Couldn't live without the buggers.



Animal Face 


I'm going to be stuck on coco for a while after these results. It almost looks like I know what I'm doing...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 10, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks! I can't stop taking pictures of her  Dogs are the best/worst. lol. Couldn't live without the buggers.
> 
> View attachment 4620511View attachment 4620512
> 
> ...


You've done a beautiful job with those. I'll be they pack a punch too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> You've done a beautiful job with those. I'll be they pack a punch too.


thanks  

My last run of this GMO was boof, was all my fault, flower doesn't even look the same as *this* post. I've been smoking this fuck up for months. Lesson learned lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2020)

Gelato 33, great smell

Gelato 47, mochi


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 12, 2020)

Some WIFI 43 - week 6 




Sour Diesel (Not AJs cut) haven’t figured out which cut it is, could be the “Riri Cut” not sure till she’s done. Week 3


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 4, 2020)

Here’s some MAC 1 - Caps cut middle of week 5


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 4, 2020)

KKB 2.1 Derricks Cut


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 10, 2020)

MAC 1 - Caps Cut - 
Grown in soil under a growcraft x2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2020)

Gelato 33, dense buds but not as dense as 47, good flavor but similar to tangerine power i had so not as unique as I was hoping, weak ass buzz. Not sure how this one made it to elite status.

Gelato 47 or mochi, much better in every way than 33, imho. Stronger buzz more unique flavor with sandalwood mixed in.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> KKB 2.1 Derricks Cut View attachment 4643994


Kkb?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 17, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Kkb?


Likely typo, OGKB


----------



## Balockaye (Aug 17, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Kkb?


kosher kush breath by thug pug


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> kosher kush breath by thug pug


I was told those seeds were untested. I got 4 female kosher kush breath going myself right now . Would love to see finished pics of some...


ChronicWonders. said:


> Likely typo, OGKB


That’s what I thought too...


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I was told those seeds were untested. I got 4 female kosher kush breath going myself right now . Would love to see finished pics of some...
> 
> That’s what I thought too...


Yeah my my bad must of had the packs of KKB on my mind it's OGKB 2.1


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 19, 2020)

Amazing colors in the final week of the MAC 1


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 23, 2020)

I know she’s an old strain at this point with all the new stuff but she said still got a place I’m my heart. The NorCal Imag Cut - Dosidos


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice, I want to run that norcal dosi outdoor in HI.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2020)

Welp It's now September 4th and I still haven't got the cuts I ordered off this dude in May. I paid him $258.97 CAD ($177.04 USD) for 3 cuts.

I don't like this shit at all. I don't want to run dudes name through the mud but this is kinda bullshit.

Giving him another week and if not I'll post the details.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice, I want to run that norcal dosi outdoor in HI.


I grew some Dosidos outdoors a few years ago. I made seeds indoors with the original, and made several other clones of it. I grew two in Richmond CA, (East Bay SF Bay Area) and I gave two clones to two other people. Those plants both died. The two I grew outdoors got about 3' tall at most, while the seed-plants around them got 6'-7'. I crossed the original clone with a home made strain I created and they get over 7' now if you let them. I have eight outdoors right now, from 4'/5' to 7'+. They're weeks away from harvest, which is about normal here for outdoors. These are 7' and tied over. The Dosidos is great, but it does not get huge or make a load of buds. So I crossed it with a strain I made myself with Durban Poison, 3D, SFVOG, ChemdawgIV, and Mendo Purps, which I made over a decade or so messing around breeding seed strains and clones. Mostly to grow outdoors and some I want to get bigger than the pure strain. Remedy CBD is another that was a smallish Indica, but crossed with Dr Who it gets 4'-5' wide/tall, with some remaining Indica dominant shorties. Some plants have very high THC, and others had no discernible THC. Last pic is of the Remedy x Dr Who, with a homie.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

The tall plant behind it is a Jesus OG Kush from The Weed Nerd, TGA Genetics, from a seed pac.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

Usually when I make a strain which I think will be good I grow out 5-8 female plants, without pruning or topping them, to see how they grow and so on. This year it is 8 of the Dosidos seed-strain I made a few years ago now. There are two others outdoor in Sacramento California, out in hot-as-hell Elk Grove in some large grow pots. With two other home made females from seed of SFVOG Kush x ChemdawgIV. I kept two of those also. Kush buds! Also, the plant gets way larger being crossed with the ChemdawgIV, than being pure SFVOG which I found to not grow very large or fast outdoors. Nice plant, but i like them bigger/easier/more productive since I'm lazy and just shove stuff in the ground after starting indoors for months.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Think this is the same top as last photo with a fan removed. This is day 40, so half way or so. I'll get some snaps when the lights come on this evening. Day 43/44 today.
> Animal Face (Faceoff OG x Animal Mints)
> View attachment 4619777
> 
> ...





BMWEATER said:


> Some WIFI 43 - week 6
> 
> View attachment 4621762
> 
> ...


Nothing will ever replace Beer Cups.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 26, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 4604363
> Animal Face Day 27





BMWEATER said:


> Some WIFI 43 - week 6
> 
> View attachment 4621762
> 
> ...


Well, pardon us, but Americans in CA are known for growing killer weed longer than everyone so there's that.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 5, 2020)

So I purchased fatso the phinest cut I like it and haven’t harvested yet, my problem is these popcorn buds etc and I wanted to know what was going on! This is some dank smelling herb I mean you can smell funk garlic and the legend of in there fatso in the pic is in theback left and has begun to put in but nothing. Like pics I’ve seen I know the cut is official and verified and the smells though faint at first are unmistakeable they are in my tent 5x5 and it wasn’t an optimal run by any means but enough to get better results idk if I have too many tips not enough light (could use more ) any tips would help as I know it has to be me not the plant I suppose thing is I have 18 more in flower and didn’t want to let it happen again sloth my setup now is quite efficient @Bakersfield or ANYONE W SOME INPUT THANKS. 
*3 pics not attached in post are of the canopy and trellis of the onesI have in flower now I do know that these stretch like shit


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 10, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> So I purchased fatso the phinest cut I like it and haven’t harvested yet, my problem is these popcorn buds etc and I wanted to know what was going on! This is some dank smelling herb I mean you can smell funk garlic and the legend of in there View attachment 4704798fatso in the pic is in theback left and has begun to put in but nothing. Like pics I’ve seen I know the cut is official and verified and the smells though faint at first are unmistakeable they are in my tent 5x5 and it wasn’t an optimal run by any means but enough to get better results idk if I have too many tips not enough light (could use more ) any tips would help as I know it has to be me not the plant I suppose thing is I have 18 more in flower and didn’t want to let it happen again sloth my setup now is quite efficient @Bakersfield or ANYONE W SOME INPUT THANKS.
> *3 pics not attached in post are of the canopy and trellis of the onesI have in flower now I do know that these stretch like shit


My cut of Fatso was a total dud.
No smell, no frost and a total bunk high.
I let it die.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My cut of Fatso was a total dud.
> No smell, no frost and a total bunk high.
> I let it die.


I’ve got smell definitely got GMO in legend OG I have that a few crystals small but I didn’t understand how slow this was of a grower but definitely something you should have food with a little more definitely down to let you experience the phinest cut Funky stuff but stretchiest I’ve fooled w


----------



## Onein21 (Jan 6, 2021)

King Arthur said:


> I call bullshit on Purple Caper Seeds, all those new strains have a hermed cookies father. I would stay the hell away from those hackjobs.
> 
> I even called them out on facebook like a tough troll.
> 
> Seriously though, using a male from a hermed plant... I wouldn't that is just my personal preference. These guys are weak sauce. In fact I still have 6 or 9 cotton candy bubbas of theirs that I will never pop lol.


Shit!! He was me overexcited about there biscotti x. What breeder for Cali strains. Would you recommend?


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 6, 2021)

Ya @Onein21 here u go,
Envy genetics, CSI Humboldt or Archive get either of these guys work you'll be proud u did. If u Got the extra coin Archives got the 150-250 fire but hes got some 120 older strains like wifi43 x Face Off Og for 120ish on some banks but Archives on every major bank there is Neptune or Oregon Elite is a gr8 goto for his Regs still if u dig deep u can find deals and if they carry his work their more then likely a legit bank but just google search reviews on the banks you'll see them talked about on RIU if u feel its sketchy & has no reviews don't buy from them but theres too many good banks these days they all want your business so not much room for scammers they can make a mint off us legit why would they need to scam ontop of that lmao smdh. If your after biscotti or Gelatos or Gelatti crossed to a Sunset Sherbert style cross Envy has got 2 males he uses Blowpops= Private Reserve Og x SusnetSherb or Cali Sunset = Blowpops x Sunset Sherb so basically Cali Sunset is a SunsetSherb Bx but he crushes for $100/12+pks every pk he does incredible freebees with every order. Also theres a smaller breeder Savage genetics alot sleep on him cause he's newer but he has some fire newer style hybrids with the newer stuff like his Hooligans line Runtz x GDP he used it to a bunch of newer elites he has Biscotti x Hooligans & I think Gelatti also he has his own site I think too when I say that I mean go to them directly on their home site they now sell seeds direct like CannaRado too and SungrownOrganics. To name a couple more solid guys with fire. I wish I'd got them his stuff is fire too but not as many crosses if u want more TK or ChemD or PurpleUrkle crosses CSI Humboldt is your dude for fems or if u want regs his Pirates of the Emerald Triangle company is his regs and I just got BossBitch Irene Og x Pakistani Citral hes also got Oregon Fire like Obama Kush crosses and Zkittlez crosses he has something like 130 or more strains that are no joke solid. His fems are solid as an Oxe he used to do 10-12 pk fems but guys were getting too much heat lol so he dropped it down to 7 fems 100 but he gives u a 5pk of Fire Freebee fems with every order so its the same difference but u get to try a different strain that he might not even sell like I got ChemD Fallen Soldiers basically mystery ChemD crosses but Im more then happy with anything ChemD I hadn't gotten anything with it yet since its a hard one to find too but CSI has his own site or hes on plenty of banks too but if u can't find something u want on his 100 plus strains lmao Idk what to tell you hes got the stuff your looking for I promise and his work is stellar solid as a Rock like the song lol but so is Archive if your into super rare Dosido crosses or his Moonbow is Zkittelz x Dosidos but hes that goto for Face Off super fuel Og he has like 50 different ones also lol all super fire but I do not recommend his fems leave them alone for another year or so till he gets better his Regs are as solid as fems now u have solid information on solid breeders to make a wise choice my friend. I can lead a horse to water but I can't make him drink lol May the dankness be with you my friends.


----------



## Onein21 (Jan 7, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Ya @Onein21 here u go,
> Envy genetics, CSI Humboldt or Archive get either of these guys work you'll be proud u did. If u Got the extra coin Archives got the 150-250 fire but hes got some 120 older strains like wifi43 x Face Off Og for 120ish on some banks but Archives on every major bank there is Neptune or Oregon Elite is a gr8 goto for his Regs still if u dig deep u can find deals and if they carry his work their more then likely a legit bank but just google search reviews on the banks you'll see them talked about on RIU if u feel its sketchy & has no reviews don't buy from them but theres too many good banks these days they all want your business so not much room for scammers they can make a mint off us legit why would they need to scam ontop of that lmao smdh. If your after biscotti or Gelatos or Gelatti crossed to a Sunset Sherbert style cross Envy has got 2 males he uses Blowpops= Private Reserve Og x SusnetSherb or Cali Sunset = Blowpops x Sunset Sherb so basically Cali Sunset is a SunsetSherb Bx but he crushes for $100/12+pks every pk he does incredible freebees with every order. Also theres a smaller breeder Savage genetics alot sleep on him cause he's newer but he has some fire newer style hybrids with the newer stuff like his Hooligans line Runtz x GDP he used it to a bunch of newer elites he has Biscotti x Hooligans & I think Gelatti also he has his own site I think too when I say that I mean go to them directly on their home site they now sell seeds direct like CannaRado too and SungrownOrganics. To name a couple more solid guys with fire. I wish I'd got them his stuff is fire too but not as many crosses if u want more TK or ChemD or PurpleUrkle crosses CSI Humboldt is your dude for fems or if u want regs his Pirates of the Emerald Triangle company is his regs and I just got BossBitch Irene Og x Pakistani Citral hes also got Oregon Fire like Obama Kush crosses and Zkittlez crosses he has something like 130 or more strains that are no joke solid. His fems are solid as an Oxe he used to do 10-12 pk fems but guys were getting too much heat lol so he dropped it down to 7 fems 100 but he gives u a 5pk of Fire Freebee fems with every order so its the same difference but u get to try a different strain that he might not even sell like I got ChemD Fallen Soldiers basically mystery ChemD crosses but Im more then happy with anything ChemD I hadn't gotten anything with it yet since its a hard one to find too but CSI has his own site or hes on plenty of banks too but if u can't find something u want on his 100 plus strains lmao Idk what to tell you hes got the stuff your looking for I promise and his work is stellar solid as a Rock like the song lol but so is Archive if your into super rare Dosido crosses or his Moonbow is Zkittelz x Dosidos but hes that goto for Face Off super fuel Og he has like 50 different ones also lol all super fire but I do not recommend his fems leave them alone for another year or so till he gets better his Regs are as solid as fems now u have solid information on solid breeders to make a wise choice my friend. I can lead a horse to water but I can't make him drink lol May the dankness be with you my friends.


Thanks for taking your time to reply to my message. The thing is i have had bad experiences with breeders such Barney farm done there Zkittles I chopped half down due to hermis!. Dinafem also the same with there og kush ladyboys!!! hermi seeds!!! I was really exited when I found these biscotti x strain. But now it feels like a massive gamble trying this “purple caper seeds” biscotti x as I ready a few bad reviews on here. I will keep u updated.... my best beans have been from free ones!! My lemon pie pheno Was a freebie. But is now 4 years old. Don’t know what to do with there biscotti x beans....


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Tahoe cut


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My cut of Fatso was a total dud.
> No smell, no frost and a total bunk high.
> I let it die.


That sucks. I’ve found ridiculous fire in Cannarado seeds, wonder if it’s just phinest ain’t all that.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 17, 2021)

Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That sucks. I’ve found ridiculous fire in Cannarado seeds, wonder if it’s just phinest ain’t all that.


No the Phinest cut is some of that super duper fire, 
My cut was so dudded it smoked like ditch weed.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> No the Phinest cut is some of that super duper fire,
> My cut was so dudded it smoked like ditch weed.


That sucks heard their where some dud's floating around from multiple sources out their the thing is tho . did they know they where dudded and still sold them ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

GMO


----------



## FamMan (Feb 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> GMOView attachment 4832044


That gotta be rancid smelling. How long was this taken? Great job


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

FamMan said:


> That gotta be rancid smelling. How long was this taken? Great job


She stanks for sure. Maybe 12 1/2 weeks. She was in promix probably come out even better in coco


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

few more tahoe she's coming down soon. I put some cali king pollen to a nug and it looks like there's a good amount of seed. I'll have to run a few females to see how they turn out, definitely making more when i get my chuck tent set. I have the mom in flower too, she came in promix and doesn't look as dank but getting swole in a bigger brighter tent.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

Some A-dub at week 8 
I'm chopping soon

Picked this up from an anonymous 
forum + homie = forumie


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Mar 24, 2021)

Ocean grown cookies my cut of it


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Mar 24, 2021)

Karmas skullcap


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 24, 2021)

Useful Seeds said:


> Chocolate Diesel
> View attachment 4829545


Thanks so much for posting this! When I look at this straight CD I can see what the Gelato 45 added to the Gelato 45 x CD.


----------



## skuba (Mar 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Some A-dub at week 8
> I'm chopping soon
> View attachment 4861814
> Picked this up from an anonymous
> forum + homie = forumie


Is that Albert Walker? What’s the smell like on that one?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2021)

skuba said:


> Is that Albert Walker? What’s the smell like on that one?


A-dub = Alien Dawg x Sour Dubble
She's not real loud and has a slightly sweet kush and skunk smell to me.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 25, 2021)

Can someone PM me a source please? I’m iffy on strainly. Ordered “strawberry cough” seeds one time allegedly from symbiotic on strainly and they told me they never had strawberry cough......


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone PM me a source please? I’m iffy on strainly. Ordered “strawberry cough” seeds one time allegedly from symbiotic on strainly and they told me they never had strawberry cough......


A source for what?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A source for what?


Hemp things cut. I don’t wanna get in trouble on the forums. Nevermind


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 4, 2021)

Current favorite clone only... Gary Payton


----------



## quiescent (Apr 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Current favorite clone only... Gary Payton


It took me smoking a quarter to really dig it. Once I realized it was perfect for morning/early afternoon productivity I couldn't stop lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Current favorite clone only... Gary Payton



The glove, hell of a player.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 13, 2021)

akhiymjames said:


> Chili Verde - Key Lime Pie x Lavender bred by HBK Genetics. Very interested in this one myself. Not a fan of lavender but if the terps are like the name will be interesting to taste that. Looks fire looking forward to getting this one




just scored these chile verde clones from a local dispensary - darkheart cultivar of hbk which is some of the most delicious tasting and best terps I've had in the last 2 yrs, not to mention the vibes from it are spectacular. super excited!


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 11, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Slh franco cut
> View attachment 4609718
> Definitely reminds me of old school genetics just that look.


I just picked this cut up yesterday. How did this turn out?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I just picked this cut up yesterday. How did this turn out?


Its a great cut. It has a lemon flavor but not quite lemon starburst type flavor im looking for though.

It yields great and buzz is a real nice get shit done type of high, cerebral for sure.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 12, 2021)

Has anyone grown out the Biscotti strain? I ordered a cut of it from a trusted vendor and it's supposed to be uplifting and good for fighting off the depressive ditches. Just wondering how it smokes, what it should taste like as I have seen plenty of shots of the nugs and plant growing but never had it in my hands.


----------



## toomp (Jul 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Phinest Fatso @ day 59 not looking so Phat, but the next round will be placed directly under the lights to see what she can do.
> View attachment 4562929


how this turn out?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Has anyone grown out the Biscotti strain? I ordered a cut of it from a trusted vendor and it's supposed to be uplifting and good for fighting off the depressive ditches. Just wondering how it smokes, what it should taste like as I have seen plenty of shots of the nugs and plant growing but never had it in my hands.


Its a nice cut. Terps are gassy- great potency. The only downside is the flimsy, viney, OG structure which can be dealt with some training and selective pruning.


Makes for some great extracts too


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 18, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a nice cut. Terps are gassy- great potency. The only downside is the flimsy, viney, OG structure which can be dealt with some training and selective pruning.
> View attachment 4945346
> 
> Makes for some great extracts too
> View attachment 4945347


Ooooooh baby, she looks nice n fine and that oil looks divine. <3 thank you for sharing that with me, makes me even more excited now to try and see what I can get out of her.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 27, 2021)

Out of curiosity, how legit is Cali Exotic?


----------



## FamMan (Oct 27, 2021)

Just grabbed Oreoz, White Runtz, Gary Payton, Jealousy, Sour Diesel(supposedly same cut as Jayplantspeaker), Chem4, and GDP. Went for mostly hype trains or purple as that's what my folks like. The gas is for me


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 28, 2021)

FamMan said:


> Just grabbed Oreoz, White Runtz, Gary Payton, Jealousy, Sour Diesel(supposedly same cut as Jayplantspeaker), Chem4, and GDP. Went for mostly hype trains or purple as that's what my folks like. The gas is for meView attachment 5017965View attachment 5017967View attachment 5017968View attachment 5017969


From cali exotic?


----------



## FamMan (Oct 28, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> From cali exotic?


Nope not sure who that is. I live in CO. Got them locally. Side note: I seriously question if this is Plantspeakers cut or not. Not sure if he ever gave it out.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 28, 2021)

FamMan said:


> Nope not sure who that is. I live in CO. Got them locally. Side note: I seriously question if this is Plantspeakers cut or not. Not sure if he ever gave it out.


Probably the same SD cut that Archive sells.


----------



## FamMan (Oct 28, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Probably the same SD cut that Archive sells.


May I ask why you say that?


----------



## FamMan (Oct 28, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Probably the same SD cut that Archive sells.


And is there a name for that? I feel like there are soooooo many SD cuts it's getting hard to keep up. 
Escd 
AJ's
Chaco 
Rez's 
The Real Sour
Etc Etc
I'm sure I'm missing a bunch.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 28, 2021)

FamMan said:


> May I ask why you say that?


Because Archive cares about preserving authentic cuts with provenance that can be traced back to their origins. He's not buying unverified cuts off random vendors, breeding them before even flowering them out, and then selling them to noobs on IG. I'm pretty sure he just calls it Sour Diesel.


----------



## ilovereggae (Oct 28, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> View attachment 4878019
> 
> just scored these chile verde clones from a local dispensary - darkheart cultivar of hbk which is some of the most delicious tasting and best terps I've had in the last 2 yrs, not to mention the vibes from it are spectacular. super excited!


forgot about this thread. 

have run the Chile a few times now. still room for improvement but getting better each time. amazing smoke and terps.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 28, 2021)

FamMan said:


> Nope not sure who that is. I live in CO. Got them locally. Side note: I seriously question if this is Plantspeakers cut or not. Not sure if he ever gave it out.


I just got Sour Diesel which is supposed to be jayplantspeakers cut too, and I've seen a few others having it. I just flipped it to flower, took a bit to get it healthy after I got it from a hydro grower and am growing it organic. It's vigorous and got new cuts rooted too. Cant wait to see what it does and if its the real deal.

Someone else mentioned Super Lemon Haze, Franco's Cut. Here's some pics. The terps are fucking amazing and it throws down (yields well)
Not as devastating as the psychedelic and uncomfortable haze highs can get, but more of a nice feel good uplifted energetic vibe!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> I just got Sour Diesel which is supposed to be jayplantspeakers cut too, and I've seen a few others having it. I just flipped it to flower, took a bit to get it healthy after I got it from a hydro grower and am growing it organic. It's vigorous and got new cuts rooted too. Cant wait to see what it does and if its the real deal.
> 
> Someone else mentioned Super Lemon Haze, Franco's Cut. Here's some pics. The terps are fucking amazing and it throws down (yields well)
> Not as devastating as the psychedelic and uncomfortable haze highs can get, but more of a nice feel good uplifted energetic vibe!
> ...


That looks better than my run with her. Kudos man, looks great


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 31, 2021)

Gorilla Glue #4.
Seen a lot of people growing S1s so here's what the real one looks like. Absolutely massive frosty bracts


----------



## Shastafarian (Nov 1, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Has anyone grown out the Biscotti strain? I ordered a cut of it from a trusted vendor and it's supposed to be uplifting and good for fighting off the depressive ditches. Just wondering how it smokes, what it should taste like as I have seen plenty of shots of the nugs and plant growing but never had it in my hands.


Is that the picture they have of her finishing or was that a growmie that validated it? Who was the vendor if u don't mind me asking ? She looks Flame, I been wanting to snag a cut of her too.I see alot of non keeper phenos being passed off as that strains keeper cut or the elite cut but sometimes they are S1 or even knockoffs. Shoot even Mene Gene from Freeborn selections Cherry Pie isn't the clone only its a Supposed S1 bag seed he found & popped which still is his pheno of Cherry Pie not that its a bad one Im sure its Dank dank if he's working with it & since he's in the mix but its just that for so long he said it was Cherry Pie. Thats a Clone only Pheno only the Original can be called otherwise you could rename a S1 or bagseed pheno to Cherry whatev. Point is theres alot of this stuff going on in our industry a guy gets a SD bag seed grows it calls it Sour D which theres a good chance as S1 bagseed its not that exact copy so it has to be called his cut of SD. As long as its transparent in the description no telling if thats pollen from a bee or the actual flowering mother stressed to pollinate itself unless they made them deliberately. S1's can show alot of the similar quality traits of the mother sometimes even better in some areas but hunting is still imperative unless u don't have that option being a few or single bagseed. Even still this is why we have so many SD, Og, & cookies cuts granted some are deliberately breeding programs but most are not.There's nothing wrong with calling your S1 or bagseed pheno something else close to the original so folks can understand its the growers selection of a SD or Og or Cookies or Cherry P but to call it the Og or SD it has to live up to certain obvious expactations & have most of the traits the original had. This industry is extremely new as a legal market so its gonna take some busters being exposed but we the growers that have love will figure them out & sing like Canaries. This was not directed towards you Token Dankness or anyone particular Freeborn is an amazing breeder I give the upmost respect to for everything he does, this was for everyone in our community. We are the ones that police & regulate ourselves to a degree so we have to stay together or the vampires will slide in to create instablity in our communtiy.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 1, 2021)

Anyone ever try Papa Kush? I was visiting some fam in Arkansas and my uncle had a smorgasbord of strains to smoke on. The Papa kush stood out the most to me, super nice OG flavor even out of a shitty glass spoon lol.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 1, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone ever try Papa Kush? I was visiting some fam in Arkansas and my uncle had a smorgasbord of strains to smoke on. The Papa kush stood out the most to me, super nice OG flavor even out of a shitty glass spoon lol.


Man, weird fucking timing. Its been over a year since I visited, no idea why I was thinking of this strain this morning, but not even an hour after I posted this I get notified that my Uncle passed away this morning. He was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year. Guess the universe speaks in mysterious ways.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> forgot about this thread.
> 
> have run the Chile a few times now. still room for improvement but getting better each time. amazing smoke and terps.
> 
> View attachment 5018339View attachment 5018340View attachment 5018342


Is that the Chili Verde? Looks great.

I sampled some CV buds and a little rosin a few weeks ago and I'm really digging it. 

I've gotten a little gun-shy about taking in new cultivars but this one intrigues me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Man, weird fucking timing. Its been over a year since I visited, no idea why I was thinking of this strain this morning, but not even an hour after I posted this I get notified that my Uncle passed away this morning. He was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year. Guess the universe speaks in mysterious ways.


So sorry for your loss, water.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 11, 2021)

Good to see this old thread alive still.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Man, weird fucking timing. Its been over a year since I visited, no idea why I was thinking of this strain this morning, but not even an hour after I posted this I get notified that my Uncle passed away this morning. He was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year. Guess the universe speaks in mysterious ways.


Papaya Kush maybe? I see Katsu has it. It’s probably aka papa kush.
I’m sorry to hear about your uncle waterproof.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Papaya Kush maybe? I see Katsu has it. It’s probably aka papa kush.
> I’m sorry to hear about your uncle waterproof.


I dont think it was papaya, did not have any fruitiness to it...just smoked like an awesome OG and I was smoking it out of a dirty little pipe.

In other news I finally got a rooted Chem D cut in my possession, along with wedding cake and runtz. I also got a 92og cut that is taking its sweet time to show roots. Should have a nice lineup for one last winter outdoor run while the weather is nice and cool.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 17, 2021)

FamMan said:


> Just grabbed Oreoz, White Runtz, Gary Payton, Jealousy, Sour Diesel(supposedly same cut as Jayplantspeaker), Chem4, and GDP. Went for mostly hype trains or purple as that's what my folks like. The gas is for meView attachment 5017965View attachment 5017967View attachment 5017968View attachment 5017969


Do you know if these are legit cuts? There’s a bunch of fake Gary cuts going around. I picked up a Gary from FCG earlier this year and ended up getting a Gary Payton crossed with what seems like a runtz. I’m guessing someone found a Gary bag seed that was pollinated with a runtz being grown in the same room at cookies. FCG has since removed the Gary Payton from his list.
I also just got t the white runtz, oreoz, pure Michigan, and black ice from GRF out in Michigan recently. Can’t wait to run those!


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 17, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> Do you know if these are legit cuts? There’s a bunch of fake Gary cuts going around. I picked up a Gary from FCG earlier this year and ended up getting a Gary Payton crossed with what seems like a runtz. I’m guessing someone found a Gary bag seed that was pollinated with a runtz being grown in the same room at cookies. FCG has since removed the Gary Payton from his list.
> I also just got t the white runtz, oreoz, pure Michigan, and black ice from GRF out in Michigan recently. Can’t wait to run those!


I too received a fake Gary cut. Free so I didn’t care too much. Source had said that it was with paperwork from an associate who works or worked closely with Copycat. Most likely the S1 that’s been passed to a lot of people.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 17, 2021)

Did your Gary cut have the candy terps to it like a runtz? Mine looked like this


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2021)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> I too received a fake Gary cut. Free so I didn’t care too much. Source had said that it was with paperwork from an associate who works or worked closely with Copycat. Most likely the S1 that’s been passed to a lot of people.


If it came from copycat I'd bet its fake.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 18, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If it came from copycat I'd bet its fake.


yeah I’m not sure where it came from, I got it from FCG, but I see a lot of hate on copycat these days, I have a friend who’s a fan of his work and swears by some but not all his seeds, I’ve never run his gear personally so I can’t really comment. I just know a lot of big breeders are pissed at him for knocking off their strains and I think that’s where the negative press originates from. Until I run his gear for myself, I will reserve my judgement for now


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 18, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> Did your Gary cut have the candy terps to it like a runtz? Mine looked like this


The question you asked me on another thread, same dude has the Gary. Actually 2 of them which I never knew of. The varigated and non varigated versions. 

I know this is a hype strain, I just think the name is fucking stupid.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2021)

Can't be posting about trades or buying cut a between members on here dude, just a heads up....I was warned before


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> The question you asked me on another thread, same dude has the Gary. Actually 2 of them which I never knew of. The varigated and non varigated versions.
> 
> I know this is a hype strain, I just think the name is fucking stupid.


Gary the real deal though, one of the hype strain that backs up it's hype. I actually like the name Gary Payton. Dude was a bad ass basketball player just awesome hands, I'd would go as far as saying he was one of the best defensive players of all time in the NBA, no one could guard Jordan like Payton. Dude was awesome to watch. Payton was also a legendary shit talker...basically he was just an all around awesome basketball player. What this has to do with weed- I don't know, haha but I like the name. You could also call the strain "the glove", it was Gary Payton's nickname.


----------



## magnetik (Nov 20, 2021)

I can just imagine smoking some Gary Payton and just getting pissed off. Getting pissed off is the only thing I can remember hearing that name. haha he had a mouth and a face to match... and play that backed it up. Can def respect that. That Sonics team with Kemp was the only team the Rockets could never beat in the playoffs. They prevented a Olajuwon vs Jordan finals matchup. I think outside of the glove.. maybe Vernon Maxwell would be #2 in the only other person that had any luck with Jordan. Gary got in your head.. Vernon was crazy AF and everyone knew it. (once went into the stands and punched someone. lol) If I ever see a Vernon Maxwell strain.. I'll be conflicted. haha


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 20, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> The question you asked me on another thread, same dude has the Gary. Actually 2 of them which I never knew of. The varigated and non varigated versions.
> 
> I know this is a hype strain, I just think the name is fucking stupid.


Didn’t know there’s 2 cuts of Gary? Which one is legit, the variegated or non?


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Gary the real deal though, one of the hype strain that backs up it's hype. I actually like the name Gary Payton. Dude was a bad ass basketball player just awesome hands, I'd would go as far as saying he was one of the best defensive players of all time in the NBA, no one could guard Jordan like Payton. Dude was awesome to watch. Payton was also a legendary shit talker...basically he was just an all around awesome basketball player. What this has to do with weed- I don't know, haha but I like the name. You could also call the strain "the glove", it was Gary Payton's nickname.


No doubt payton was bad ass, and no doubt it's good smoke. Idk, just like calling gelato33 Larry bird. Just not my cup of tea. I would have called in snowY. Or blizzard or something that coincides with the name.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 20, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Didn’t know there’s 2 cuts of Gary? Which one is legit, the variegated or non?


I don't know enough. Hoping others would chime in


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 20, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I don't know enough. Hoping others would chime in


I got a cut in last week, wonder which one it is. Like you said, hopefully more people chime in.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Didn’t know there’s 2 cuts of Gary? Which one is legit, the variegated or non?


Curious about this too. 

I have one around 2-3 weeks in flower. I can throw up some comparative to pics to help.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 20, 2021)

This thread lacks pics.


----------



## DrHill (Nov 20, 2021)

Not sure if it’s clone only, but here’s some Terple 17 finishing up week 4. This is my first run since switching to hydro from supersoil. So far so good??


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 20, 2021)

DrHill said:


> Not sure if it’s clone only, but here’s some Terple 17 finishing up week 4. This is my first run since switching to hydro from supersoil. So far so good??


Looking good. What a great strain. Super tasty.


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 20, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Curious about this too.
> 
> I have one around 2-3 weeks in flower. I can throw up some comparative to pics to help.


Mine has some variegation


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Nov 20, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I know this is a hype strain, I just think the name is fucking stupid.


Town business. 
Gary Payton is a legend in the Bay. And now his son's yoking on fools on a regular basis for my Dubs.


----------



## DrHill (Nov 20, 2021)

Retrospect said:


> Looking good. What a great strain. Super tasty.


Has a very nice, grape candy smell to it also


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Nov 20, 2021)

magnetik said:


> I can just imagine smoking some Gary Payton and just getting pissed off. Getting pissed off is the only thing I can remember hearing that name. haha he had a mouth and a face to match... and play that backed it up. Can def respect that. That Sonics team with Kemp was the only team the Rockets could never beat in the playoffs. They prevented a Olajuwon vs Jordan finals matchup. I think outside of the glove.. maybe Vernon Maxwell would be #2 in the only other person that had any luck with Jordan. Gary got in your head.. Vernon was crazy AF and everyone knew it. (once went into the stands and punched someone. lol) If I ever see a Vernon Maxwell strain.. I'll be conflicted. haha


If memory serves the punchee made a comment about a recently deceased family member of Mr Maxwell. Shit he wouldn't say on the street. Pre social media. Accountability can be painful.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 20, 2021)

DrHill said:


> Has a very nice, grape candy smell to it also


You are right, it is clone only. Funny it's also known as the candy cut founded by Beleaf. Some of In House's best work IMO.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Nov 20, 2021)

Berner from the Bay Gary Payton from the Bay. The name pays homage to a legend.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2021)

zzyx said:


> This thread lacks pics.


add some


----------



## zzyx (Nov 20, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> add some


Lol, I don’t do clone only strains.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 20, 2021)

zzyx said:


> This thread lacks pics.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 20, 2021)

I kinda expected more nice pics in a clone only thread. Come on folks. Surely you can impress me. I mean, clone only supposed to be “elite” right?


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 20, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I kinda expected more nice pics in a clone only thread. Come on folks. Surely you can impress me. I mean, clone only supposed to be “elite” right?


Here’s some White Runtz coming down in a few days.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 20, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I kinda expected more nice pics in a clone only thread. Come on folks. Surely you can impress me. I mean, clone only supposed to be “elite” right?


Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 29, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Here’s some White Runtz coming down in a few days.


Is this the green rush farms cut ?


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 29, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> Is this the green rush farms cut ?


Dark heart nursery cut


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

DrHill said:


> Has a very nice, grape candy smell to it also


Wow . Please throw up picks of her in flower.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 29, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Dark heart nursery cut


Nice I just got the green rush farms cut not too long ago, just vegging her out right now


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 29, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I have White Master Kush hunted by me from ogr will toss up some pics, sfv og, tk, purple urkle, Animal Mints, Gary Payton (the real deal), Chernobyl, Temptation, Pirates Milk, Love Seed 2.5.6, PBB, White Truffle, 2 different puta breath phenos, BBC, Elusive (GRCxBBC). Getting rid of animal mints and SFV in favor of the 2 puta phenos. I also have access to basically anything in south Florida the past 20 years or so.


You have a lot of cuts that I’m into, I always wanted to run the real Gary Payton, unfortunately the last two cuts I bought turned out to be fake and they weren’t cheap either


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> You have a lot of cuts that I’m into, I always wanted to run the real Gary Payton, unfortunately the last two cuts I bought turned out to be fake and they weren’t cheap either


Ya be careful buying cuts, always do your research. There's alot of scammers out there. They're hoping to get a piece of the ever growing homegrown market and even bigger commercial type grows. It's also risky bringing cuts into your growroom from an unknown vendor seeing as the HpLVd viroid has been popping up more and more and mailed out clones.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya be careful buying cuts, always do your research. There's alot of scammers out there. They're hoping to get a piece of the ever growing homegrown market and even bigger commercial type grows. It's also risky bringing cuts into your growroom from an unknown vendor seeing as the HpLVd viroid has been popping up more and more and mailed out clones.


This x1000. Ask for veg and flower pics. Don't buy clones that someone hasn't even flowered out that tends to be the case with a lot of fakes. I'd never sell my cuts. I keep them because they are special to me.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> You have a lot of cuts that I’m into, I always wanted to run the real Gary Payton, unfortunately the last two cuts I bought turned out to be fake and they weren’t cheap either


Mine aren't for sale so no worries on that front.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

PBB




Puta








TK




Chernobyl


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

Elusive


----------



## DrHill (Nov 30, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Wow . Please throw up picks of her in flower.





RancidDude said:


> Wow . Please throw up picks of her in flower.


Taken just now. Today is Day 35 of flower. If I had to guess, I would say maybe 30-35 more days to go


----------



## DrHill (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya be careful buying cuts, always do your research. There's alot of scammers out there. They're hoping to get a piece of the ever growing homegrown market and even bigger commercial type grows. It's also risky bringing cuts into your growroom from an unknown vendor seeing as the HpLVd viroid has been popping up more and more and mailed out clones.


Solid advice. Those two freebies from PinkBox were duds smh. Only thing worth keeping was the terple


----------



## DrHill (Nov 30, 2021)

Probably why they were giving them away lmao


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 30, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Here’s some White Runtz coming down in a few days.


How was the smoke on this one?


----------



## SuperNice (Nov 30, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> How was the smoke on this one?


It’s hanging right now, I’ll probably pull a tester down in the next few days.


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Current favorite clone only... Gary Payton


How was it growing in veg ? What did you feed her at how many Ppm ?


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Dec 5, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> How was it growing in veg ? What did you feed her at how many Ppm ?


Grows noticeably slower compared to other varieties I have and is really branchy. She takes off during flower and almost doubles in size. Weight is heavy and its an easy trim. I am growing them in a super soil like mix and don't need to feed them much... but I am told from friend's who grow her in coco that it can feed pretty heavy. Not sure how high they got on the PPMs though.


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

Finally! Pics! Nice ones too!


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Grows noticeably slower compared to other varieties I have and is really branchy. She takes off during flower and almost doubles in size. Weight is heavy and its an easy trim. I am growing them in a super soil like mix and don't need to feed them much... but I am told from friend's who grow her in coco that it can feed pretty heavy. Not sure how high they got on the PPMs though.


Thanks for the breakdown. I got a clone and not sure what she likes.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 8, 2021)

Anyone ever grown out the cut Gnarlsberg before?? Or Spicoli which I am not sure is a clone only strain. Can't find much info on it. Saw the cuts pop up in a dispensary though.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jan 7, 2022)

White Truffle. Smells dead on like Nutella with a slight hint of OG pinesol in the background. 

She is seeded in this picture with some Cereal Milk pollen.


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> White Truffle. Smells dead on like Nutella with a slight hint of OG pinesol in the background.
> 
> She is seeded in this picture with some Cereal Milk pollen.
> View attachment 5062263


That's my next clone purchase. It looks so beautiful in pictures.


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 8, 2022)

Outdoor backyard grown GMO by this noob, fed with some sdmicrobes ferments and jayplantspeaker quillaja tech. I probably didn't balance the macros right during flower but the flavors this year were amazing.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 8, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> Outdoor backyard grown GMO by this noob, fed with some sdmicrobes ferments and jayplantspeaker quillaja tech. I probably didn't balance the macros right during flower but the flavors this year were amazing.
> View attachment 5062927


Damn that looks fire as hell for OD. GMO is a true elite cut… A lot of cookie shit will come n go but the gmo will still be here


----------



## resinhead (Jan 8, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> Outdoor backyard grown GMO by this noob, fed with some sdmicrobes ferments and jayplantspeaker quillaja tech. I probably didn't balance the macros right during flower but the flavors this year were amazing.
> View attachment 5062927


What was the harvest date on her? Looks beautiful!!


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 8, 2022)

resinhead said:


> What was the harvest date on her? Looks beautiful!!


Thanks. I did not keep tabs on days unfortunately but I'm sure it was a little early, first time growing her and the weather turned bad near the end so I got antsy. Seeing how things played out I probably could have let her go without losing anything but the way she goes.


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Damn that looks fire as hell for OD. GMO is a true elite cut… A lot of cookie shit will come n go but the gmo will still be here View attachment 5062997View attachment 5062998


I was pleasantly suprised by it. For some reason I had a different impression of GMO after trying a few of the donny burger hybrids and came to discover I really just disliked the addition of Larry OG and confused it solely for GMO terps for some reason.


----------



## KhanTheOG (Jan 9, 2022)

ilovereggae said:


> View attachment 4878019
> 
> just scored these chile verde clones from a local dispensary - darkheart cultivar of hbk which is some of the most delicious tasting and best terps I've had in the last 2 yrs, not to mention the vibes from it are spectacular. super excited!


Did you complete this chile verde?


----------



## ilovereggae (Jan 10, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> Did you complete this chile verde?


yeah I ran it a few times. some pics around here if you search. don't remember off top of my head where, but I know I posted some. didn't love it enough to keep the cut around,, but I'm about to roll up some right now, thx for reminding me!


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Jan 11, 2022)

Week7-8
Daywrecker OG/Headband


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 11, 2022)

Here's Indiana bubblegum clone only-


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's Indiana bubblegum clone only-
> View attachment 5064890View attachment 5064891


I grew a few bodega bubblegum from gps and got a couple phenos that looked very similar to this. Wasn't sure if they were stardawg or bb leaning but now I know.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 11, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's Indiana bubblegum clone only-
> View attachment 5064890View attachment 5064891


Do you run that outdoors?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 11, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I grew a few bodega bubblegum from gps and got a couple phenos that looked very similar to this. Wasn't sure if they were stardawg or bb leaning but now I know.


Stardawg I feel like is more sattie leaning, it'll throw white pistils till the end


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 11, 2022)

Just flipped an outdoor batch of Chem D, Runtz, Wedding Cake, and 92OG a little over a week ago. I'll put up some pics when they start looking interesting.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2022)

Louie


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> Outdoor backyard grown GMO by this noob, fed with some sdmicrobes ferments and jayplantspeaker quillaja tech. I probably didn't balance the macros right during flower but the flavors this year were amazing.
> View attachment 5062927


Nicely done!!!


----------



## resinhead (Jan 13, 2022)

BongChoi said:


> Thanks. I did not keep tabs on days unfortunately but I'm sure it was a little early, first time growing her and the weather turned bad near the end so I got antsy. Seeing how things played out I probably could have let her go without losing anything but the way she goes.


The reason I asked is because I’m trying to determine your general geographic location without being too nosy. Im guessing you live in a desert? Or southwest US? And the plant must have been taken to late October at least from the looks of her…. Again, great job! I’ll bet the smoke is divine


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2022)

@Tangerine_
Bud picture from my sources cut in flower

Me day 2 table of about 80 or so


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> @Tangerine_
> Bud picture from my sources cut in flower
> View attachment 5067312
> Me day 2 table of about 80 or so
> View attachment 5067314View attachment 5067314


Oh wow. She is gorgeous.


I ended up with 2 cuts of GP. One I recieved in trade from someone I completely trust and the other was a replacement for a messed up tranaction. Thats the one I was a little iffy on but so far, they both look identical. I'll be able to discern any noticeable differences after harvest.

I just finished a run with Cereal Milk (sister to Gary Payton)



I like it OK. Its got great return and a decent nose but I probably wont keep both. I'm trying to make room for a few reversal projects.

I hope your production run with Gary comes out spectacular!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh wow. She is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I ended up with 2 cuts of GP. One I recieved in trade from someone I completely trust and the other was a replacement for a messed up tranaction. Thats the one I was a little iffy on but so far, they both look identical. I'll be able to discern any noticeable differences after harvest.
> ...


That cereal milk looks great. 

Ya me too, on trend i tend to do a bit better then my former employer so... should be crazy if it's the cut..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2022)

First cut of Gary down. Smells like tennis balls and pine with a funky backend I cant put my finger on. The piney notes seem to be at forefront but that might change after a couple weeks in the jars.






I've a got a ton of pics to dump but most are in terrible light. I've gotta find a better spot to take pics in some natural light.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2022)

White Runtz - roughly wk 4-5.
I dont have this dialed in yet but the initial run really surprised me. I expected this one to be overhyped and just 'meh' but it smoked super smooth and dumped a ton of trichs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2022)

Biscotti - closing in on week 7



I had power outage and my room temps dropped down to 52F. See that purpling? The KM11 and BBC9 turned almost black but should still finish up just fine.

edit - pretty sure thats Biscotti but it might be MB15. Gonna recheck the label. I'm starting new moms this week and culling a few to make room for some chucks.
If all goes as planned, I should have some White Runtz pollen to throw around the tent soon


----------



## LGND (Jan 24, 2022)

My Lambsbread cut. Not sure how old she is but I've been taking care of her for 10 years.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 24, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> White Runtz - roughly wk 4-5.
> I dont have this dialed in yet but the initial run really surprised me. I expected this one to be overhyped and just 'meh' but it smoked super smooth and dumped a ton of trichs
> View attachment 5073024


Father?


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 25, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> First cut of Gary down. Smells like tennis balls and pine with a funky backend I cant put my finger on. The piney notes seem to be at forefront but that might change after a couple weeks in the jars.
> View attachment 5073000
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this sourced if I may ask? Looking solid nice work!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Where was this sourced if I may ask? Looking solid nice work!!


Thanks. One came from HM and the other was gifted in a trade.

Its a nice cut but if you're looking to source this, dont pay those exorbitant prices some clone sellers are charging. Its not worth more than a couple bills. Sellers charging 2500 are out of their GD minds.

GD auto-correct got me again


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 25, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks. One came from HM and the other was gifted in a trade.
> 
> Its a nice cut but if you're looking to source this, dont pay those absorbent prices some clone sellers are charging. Its not worth more than a couple bills. Sellers charging 2500 are out of their GD minds.


There are some charging only 100 but who knows what the hell you’re getting. Nice work thanks for the reply


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> There are some charging only 100 but who knows what the hell you’re getting. Nice work thanks for the reply


There's definitely a lot fakes floating around but the real one is out now. I'd just hold off til someone your trust has it.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 29, 2022)

Crack day 35.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Crack day 35.


Does this look similar to your crack?


----------



## resinhead (Jan 29, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does this look similar to your crack?View attachment 5076684


No that’s not her. Looks nice though.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2022)

resinhead said:


> No that’s not her. Looks nice though.


It’s space monkey. Has crack in the lineage. Still nice but I’d like to try the real clone someday


----------



## resinhead (Jan 29, 2022)

Kp sunshine said:


> It’s space monkey. Has crack in the lineage. Still nice but I’d like to try the real clone someday


That’s interesting. I can see the influence, I’m just quick to say “that’s not it!” because so many people growing the humbloldt seed co version. 
I feel very fortunate to have the real thing because it was in my top five favorite smokes way back before I got her and she still is that today. I hope she comes your way.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2022)

resinhead said:


> That’s interesting. I can see the influence, I’m just quick to say “that’s not it!” because so many people growing the humbloldt seed co version.
> I feel very fortunate to have the real thing because it was in my top five favorite smokes way back before I got her and she still is that today. I hope she comes your way.


I’m in Atlantic Canada so not likely I’ll see her but I can still grow her crosses. I’d probably make S1’s to dig through if I had the cut. Good to keep those genetics in seed form as a back up.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 2, 2022)

Anyone familiar with the strain "Spicoli"?? It is supposedly fire og x Manic. I believe I saw it said at one time it was a Vermont cut


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)

outdoor runtz around day 30


wedding cake


I think I might have a feral cat living near my GH, idk what the white hair is coming from.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm getting ready to flip some pre 98 bubba kush clones I got from Dookie Farms a while back and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the stretch was like with this strain and about how long the flower time was indoors? If you have any other helpful tips like she's a heavy feeder or nitrogen sensitive or something like that I'd really appreciate them. They're my first purchased clones and I want to have a good run with them, thanks.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> First cut of Gary down. Smells like tennis balls and pine with a funky backend I cant put my finger on. The piney notes seem to be at forefront but that might change after a couple weeks in the jars.
> View attachment 5073000
> 
> 
> ...


When did your cuts start to purple up?


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 27, 2022)

GG4 (poorly grown first run) She smells great though

Wedding Cake

Chile Verde

Chem D


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 27, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> When did your cuts start to purple up?


I've got half a dozen or so that are just starting to purple up. I'd say they're around 7-8wks in bloom.
My room runs a little cool at night though.
I'll try to snap a few pics later on today before the lights go out for reference


----------



## neutrinomatt (Mar 5, 2022)

anyone here have the clone only called "the hog".. or "hogs breath" or "tennessee hogs breath"? i got this greasy indica a few times as flower and it was incredible.


----------



## bulletxs (Mar 8, 2022)

Someone mentioned Terple17 a few pages back. Here’s the candy cut taken a few days before I chopped her.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

bulletxs said:


> Someone mentioned Terple17 a few pages back. Here’s the candy cut taken a few days before I chopped her. View attachment 5098281


Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2022)

Finally got my hands on a couple of the new “Kyle Kushman’s Grape Ape” clones from Darkheart Nursery.
I was a big fan of their previous cut of Grape Ape and kept it around for several years.
Hopefully this new “Kushman’s” cut can live up to the name Grape Ape.
I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 19, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Finally got my hands on a couple of the new “Kyle Kushman’s Grape Ape” clones from Darkheart Nursery.
> I was a big fan of their previous cut of Grape Ape and kept it around for several years.
> Hopefully this new “Kushman’s” cut can live up to the name Grape Ape.
> I’ll keep you posted.
> View attachment 5104671


Very nice! I need to start the grape hunt again.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)

My first batches of Bordello. I've got 2 areas flowering them now, but here's the little 2x4.






#MarsHydro 2x4 tent, #SP3000, and Bordello clones.


Just threw in my new SP3000 in the 2x4.



www.rollitup.org






Edit: Here's my closet with a couple more. A week ahead of the tent.





__





Bordello clones. 1 week since flip.


Just watered and took a couple pics, so said what the hell. Hopefully I can take them the distance, but it's not like I'm out of weed, :mrgreen:.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 20, 2022)

Chem D 

Sour D 

Wedding Cake 

Chile Verde


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 16, 2022)

Wedding Cake week 8


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 16, 2022)

Chile Verde week 8


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 16, 2022)

Chem D week 8


----------



## neutrinomatt (Apr 16, 2022)

Here is Cuban Black Haze on the first day of week 10.. She is on like 75 now. Can't wait to see how she finishes.


----------



## bulletxs (Apr 16, 2022)

Tropicana Cherry Relentless cut


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2022)

bulletxs said:


> Tropicana Cherry Relentless cut
> View attachment 5119356View attachment 5119357View attachment 5119358


Absolutely beautiful work.
Well done, sir.


----------



## bulletxs (Apr 16, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Absolutely beautiful work.
> Well done, sir.


Thank you, more credit to the breeder though. Was such an easy girl to grow.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 16, 2022)

I wish someone would release the clones of

Puck/Skelly Hashplant... Which is a pheno of Nevils Hashplant
Pacific Northwest Hashplant... Mother of Nevils Hashplant
Cuddlefish Hashplant... Sister of Skelly/Puck, and also Nevils Hashplant
A killer old school PURE HAZE
Colorado Cough
A5 Haze
Malawi Gold
90s NL5
90s AK47
NL1
NL2
Willie Nelson
Vietnam Black
Highland Nepali.
80s Skunk#1

Id like to have the NL1 Male Bob Hemphill uses in his crosses.

I also wish they would release killer, Proven Males of these same strains when possible.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 16, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I wish someone would release the clones of
> 
> A killer old school PURE HAZE
> A5 Haze
> ...


You won't find any kind of original clones of some of these because they are all real, stabilized seed strains. People may have selections as clones.

Todd McCormick / AGSeedCo.com for the NL2 and NL5 direct from the original breeder Greg. He has Dave's original pure haze and 90's Skunk #1 but not 80's so far. Someone around here said they had found some early 80's late 70's vintage Skunk #1 but I'll believe it when I see it.

AK Bean Brains has Vietnamese crosses and also NL1 and NL5, and an 89 NL.

Alex Hardi has Malawi Gold, and so did Ace. Ace also has A5 Haze crosses. The only one that might be available in clone form is A5 Haze but it will be rare in US, maybe more available in EU.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> You won't find any kind of original clones of some of these because they are all real, stabilized seed strains. People may have selections as clones.
> 
> Todd McCormick / AGSeedCo.com for the NL2 and NL5 direct from the original breeder Greg. He has Dave's original pure haze and 90's Skunk #1 but not 80's so far. Someone around here said they had found some early 80's late 70's vintage Skunk #1 but I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> ...


Skelly/Puck Hashplant is clone only.
Pacific Northwest HP is clone only.
Cuddlefish Hashplant is Clone Only.
The Male NL1 used by Bob Hemphill is probably not a clone, but is a one of a kind selection out of many many plants. Clones could be made though.
Ace has a Male, and Female they use to create their Malawi Gold

All of the places you mentioned have both a males, and females to produce their seeds. They could release clones of these selected plants instead of having to pheno hunt.

Same goes for AKBanBrains. Hes got males, and females he uses to produce his seed lines. And I dont want any feminized shit either.

McCormick is using seleced plants to make seeds from all the strains you mentioned by pheno hunting. Im talking about releaseing the clones, and male cuttings that all of these breeders have pheno hunted for, to produce their seed lines.

I know they arent going to, but is a wish list.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 16, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Skelly/Puck Hashplant is clone only.
> Pacific Northwest HP is clone only.
> Cuddlefish Hashplant is Clone Only.
> The Male NL1 used by Bob Hemphill is probably not a clone, but is a one of a kind selection out of many many plants. Clones could be made though.
> ...


Wouldn't some of those males and females have come from seed stock, selected by the breeder?

There's no male for, say OG Kush, because we don't know the origin. With all these other strains, NL, Skunk #1, Haze, we know who produced the IBL. We have multiple lines preserved through time.

Honestly, I try not to get caught up in cultivar hype and rather I'm more interested in a complete gene pool. If a certain line has been bottlenecked down to what some breeder decides are the "correct" parents then you'd better like their selection criteria.

I love AKBB's gear but I am much more interested in the F2's from Greg McAlister/AGS... because Greg was the one who bred it.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Yep, most all of them would have come from Pheno Hunting. In some cases thousands of plants. Like I said, some wouldnt have a male to go with them. Og Kush is also available as a clone

Skelly/Puck woulnd have a male, unless someone has the original male nevil used to create this strain back in the 80s. Bob Hemphill is the closestt to making the Puck in seed form.
Same for Cuddlfish HP which is Skelly/Puck sister
PNW Hashplant is from the early 80s, and who knows if it was red from an IBL, or outcrossed

And as far a a Pure Haze goes, only about 1 in 10 is worth keeping, and flowering times can reach 4-5 months. Good luck being small scale, and having room, and time to go through 200 pure Haze to find the very best one for keeping. I went through 250 females of SSH before I found the one I wanted to keep. I F2 2 packs os SSH in 2010, and got thousands of seeds.

Theres a reason some of these old clones have been around for so long. My oldest clone is from 2000. It came from F2 of 3 packs of 1997 AK47. I went through 100 females to find the one I wanted to keep. I also have a clone of 2002 NL5, a clone of 2005 Willie Nelson, and several others. I used 3 males from each strain and bred them to what I considered the best female. This also kept some diversity.

Ive gone through 20 Ace Malawi females, and not found one I would want to keep, thus I would rather have the female theyve selected instead of wasting time, and space pheno huntung, especially really long flowering strains.


----------



## conor c (Apr 18, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, most all of them would have come from Pheno Hunting. In some cases thousands of plants. Like I said, some wouldnt have a male to go with them. Og Kush is also available as a clone
> 
> Skelly/Puck woulnd have a male, unless someone has the original male nevil used to create this strain back in the 80s. Bob Hemphill is the closestt to making the Puck in seed form.
> Same for Cuddlfish HP which is Skelly/Puck sister
> ...


I always have wondered what makes up the original pnw hashplant sure i heard the rumours but nothing solid info wise on its genetics really been said that i heard so i suppose we may never know


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2022)

Peanut Butter Breath? This looking right to you cats? Got these clones cheap. Don't really know the person I got 'em from. Smells nice, great structure.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 18, 2022)

SFV OG


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 19, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 5120334View attachment 5120335
> 
> Peanut Butter Breath? This looking right to you cats? Got these clones cheap. Don't really know the person I got 'em from. Smells nice, great structure.


Looks good. Not as frosty as i would suspect from a gromer breath strain..however structure is close. Maybe its not from the first release ogkb studly and maybe its the pbb remake or an f2 someone made? Having grown pbb, ive seen lots of flower lately with that moniker and none resembled any of mine.

Im sure its just renaming to make those sales lol.

What are the terps like? I got like bounce sheets/clean linen on some and mendobreath terps from others on mine. Once you smell a true pbb from a sealed pack you know what i mean..then smell another so called pbb and say this aighnt it. Hard to tell from pic tbh mate. Good seeing you around again aswell bro!

Edit: post in thug pug thread. Pops son and grows or whatever his name is canadian currently growing pbb from sealed packs. He will confirm the same..the smell is unique


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Looks good. Not as frosty as i would suspect from a gromer breath strain..however structure is close. Maybe its not from the first release ogkb studly and maybe its the pbb remake or an f2 someone made? Having grown pbb, ive seen lots of flower lately with that moniker and none resembled any of mine.
> 
> Im sure its just renaming to make those sales lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. I'll pop in on Pops and son 

Nothing I got going right now is real frosty. Think it's probably something I'm doing tbh. First time in Rockwool I've been pushing them pretty hard, run off was 3.36EC the other day. I had to knock off the Pk13/14 a few days early as I was getting some weird growth on everything.

I've got Gelato, Runtz, and Sunset Sherbet from the same person, they all smell SUPER sweet. The PBB seems "Different" I have a hard time putting my finger on it.

Going into week 6 of flower with all these. I'll try and get a better scent description of the PBB later when the lights come on and some pics of the Sherbet. 

This a nug about half way down on the Runtz. I'll pull the whole plant out and grab some better pics later on. Really heavy sweet sugar smells. starting to puple a bit on the fans. Going to be a bitch to trim lol.


Gelato Very sweet smelling maybe some hints of watermelon/fruity idk I'm horrible with scents.


Here's a couple pics of a PBB clone topped once. The stem rub on the clone is a little kushy, a little earth.


----------



## SuperNice (Apr 19, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Chile Verde week 8
> View attachment 5119294View attachment 5119295View attachment 5119296


How’s the nose on this cut?


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Clone only strains means someone planted some seeds, grew some plants, took some clones, hyped up those clones, and sells them as clone only.

There isn't a strain on the planet worth chasing some overpriced clone only cut.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2022)

> There isn't a strain on the planet worth chasing some overpriced clone only cut


So true, on Strainly some people charge 1000 dollars plus for a clone, even if one was a billionaire one would not buy it rather a ton of seeds to grow out and find your own gems...


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 19, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> How’s the nose on this cut?


Pretty loud. The lavender is pretty pronounced, with some hot pepper jam.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Clone only strains means someone planted some seeds, grew some plants, took some clones, hyped up those clones, and sells them as clone only.
> 
> There isn't a strain on the planet worth chasing some overpriced clone only cut.


Should we call them clone only phenotypes?


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Should we call them clone only phenotypes?


I guess people can call them whatever they want. I just know I have no need to purchase or grow anything out there marketed as clone only.

And it is marketing. I consider some of the marketing tactics as slop in a pig trough.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2022)

In some/many of the cases of clone only strains, someone may have gone through 2000 females, and found the very best one out of 2000. Good luck with going through 2000 plants. Not to mention the space and time it took. 

I went through 250 females of Mr Nice Super Silver Haze 10 years ago, to find the one I kept. It took over a year to find it. I F2d 2 full packs, and got thousands and thousands of seeds. And then went through the F2s.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 19, 2022)

They are only the best representations ever found. No big deal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2022)

If you can't make $1000 bucks off your first harvest from a top dollar cut then you probably should find another job...


----------



## Jcue81 (Apr 27, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you can't make $1000 bucks off your first harvest from a top dollar cut then you probably should find another job...


That‘s a bingo.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 27, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you can't make $1000 bucks off your first harvest from a top dollar cut then you probably should find another job...


Then again, not everyone is growing for a profit. Some of us grow for personal meds so spending a thousand bucks seems a little high when I can get great seeds to produce killer meds for 60-80 a pack. I understand that their are people that put a lot of time and dedication into genetics and they deserve to be paid for their hard work but a thousand bucks for a clipping? Come on, that's just robbery. I paid Dookie Farms 400 for a couple of different clones and was fine paying that because I trusted his reputation and knew I was getting clean clones that were exactly what he said they were. They're nice plants and look great but it's not some kind of super weed that I've never seen before with double the THC and triple the trichomes. 
I like clones because their a known commodity and for someone with a small plant count it helps to plan a grow instead of guessing which seed pheno I might get and how it's going to act when I flip them. Also when you say that they're the best representation ever found, it's all in the eye of the person doing the breeding. They might be looking for something that I'm not like fast finishing time for commercial production or bag appeal. When I pheno hunt I'm looking for the structure I want and a heavy sedative high so my best representative plant is going to be very different from say Tiki's cut. To me at least there's a place for both clones and good quality seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Then again, not everyone is growing for a profit. Some of us grow for personal meds so spending a thousand bucks seems a little high when I can get great seeds to produce killer meds for 60-80 a pack. I understand that their are people that put a lot of time and dedication into genetics and they deserve to be paid for their hard work but a thousand bucks for a clipping? Come on, that's just robbery. I paid Dookie Farms 400 for a couple of different clones and was fine paying that because I trusted his reputation and knew I was getting clean clones that were exactly what he said they were. They're nice plants and look great but it's not some kind of super weed that I've never seen before with double the THC and triple the trichomes.
> I like clones because their a known commodity and for someone with a small plant count it helps to plan a grow instead of guessing which seed pheno I might get and how it's going to act when I flip them. Also when you say that they're the best representation ever found, it's all in the eye of the person doing the breeding. They might be looking for something that I'm not like fast finishing time for commercial production or bag appeal. When I pheno hunt I'm looking for the structure I want and a heavy sedative high so my best representative plant is going to be very different from say Tiki's cut. To me at least there's a place for both clones and good quality seeds.


Oh for sure. I would never pay that kind of money for a cut out of principle. That price tag is to keep the "average" person from buying it. To create scarcity or keep it elusive.

Which I think is bogus. If its good bud get it out to as many people as possible. Business is business I reckon.


----------



## Jcue81 (Apr 28, 2022)

Here are my clone-only varieties i‘m currently running. On day 34 of flower. First run with all three.

First up is the Queen- Ms. Sour Diesel (Albany/Weasel cut). The smells I am getting off this stinky girl have me convinced I’ve found the exact cut of sour I have been looking for- very exciting. She eats like a pig so I have been stayimg on top of feedings to prevent her from yellowing out early. Gave out 4 cuts of her this past month to make sure she is backed up and to share the sour love.


Wedding Pie (Cannarado):


Apple Fritter (Lumpy’s):


Group shot:


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 28, 2022)

Chile Verde

@Omkarananda


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 28, 2022)

Wedding Cake


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 28, 2022)

Brrberry 

Slurty3


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 28, 2022)

Looks like a great run you got going! @idlewilder


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 29, 2022)

I had a cut of Rainbow Gelato that keeps getting PM so it's in the trash.

Got this other Gelato, don't know which it is if it's any of the hypebeast ones or some bagseed. But I can't say I'm impressed with it, gave it pk13/14 and it's trying to reveg or something. Nothing else in there is doing this. Obviously doesn't like something I am doing and I am not enjoying watching it mutate into an abomination. So it won't be run again. $25 clones are easy to throw out.

Sunset Sherbet also going to the garbage. Structure sucks, stretch sucks. Doesn't fit my schtoyle at all. I want to throw a clone in to flower and that clone throw down, not make me want to throw up at the amount of leaf I am going to need to trim off.

This PBB branch is lying over the Gelato's and is showing no weird growth that the Gelato's are.


if it wasn't for the PBB and Runtz this would be a very disappointing run. Can't win 'em all, and certainly can't expect much for a $25 in Canada. 




The runtz is hard to get a picture of it's in the back behind the PBB that's gotten a little floppy.

A lot of mistakes this run. Rockwool without a trellis is a major one. Redoing my space for next grow. More plants fewer strains at the same time.

There's so many good plants out there in both seed and clone there's 0 point wasting my time on these.


----------



## Jcue81 (Apr 29, 2022)

Has anyone seen Jodrey’s cut of the Dogwalker circulating?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> I had a cut of Rainbow Gelato that keeps getting PM so it's in the trash.
> 
> Got this other Gelato, don't know which it is if it's any of the hypebeast ones or some bagseed. But I can't say I'm impressed with it, gave it pk13/14 and it's trying to reveg or something. Nothing else in there is doing this. Obviously doesn't like something I am doing and I am not enjoying watching it mutate into an abomination. So it won't be run again. $25 clones are easy to throw out.
> View attachment 5126059View attachment 5126058
> ...


Is your flower room hot and dry? Like over 85f? Are you running led or hid lights? 

If you're running hid and its hot it'll cause that type of growth on buds. If you're running cooler than that or running leds it could be hops latent virus.

Not trying to scare you but that latent virus will cause some wonky growth. Knock on wood its not that though.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 29, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> Has anyone seen Jodrey’s cut of the Dogwalker circulating?


Thats probably the One Eye cut. Bunch of people have it.


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 29, 2022)

I know it's not budshots but these are some of the healthiest outdoor plants I've ever had. 
GMO skunkmaster flex cut 

92 og


----------



## mandocat (Jul 30, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Chile Verde
> View attachment 5125456View attachment 5125457
> @Omkarananda


Chili Verde is also available in regular seed form these days.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 30, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Chili Verde is also available in regular seed form these days.


It’s a great cut and strain. His peanut butter verde looks outstanding


----------



## mandocat (Jul 30, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> It’s a great cut and strain. His peanut butter verde looks outstanding


It sure is! Grew one last winter and crossed it with a friend's Grand Daddy Purp/Blueberry/Girlscout cookie strain he had been working on. Stuck the cross I made outside this summer. Hoping those awesome terps come through!


----------



## skuba (Sep 26, 2022)

Supposedly Chem D - can any chem d growers say if this looks like her? Going to see what she’s talking about when clones take root


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 26, 2022)

skuba said:


> Supposedly Chem D - can any chem d growers say if this looks like her? Going to see what she’s talking about when clones take root
> 
> View attachment 5203636View attachment 5203637


What kind of lighting is she under?


----------



## skuba (Sep 26, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> What kind of lighting is she under?


Full spec LED, hlg 600


----------



## bulletxs (Sep 26, 2022)

skuba said:


> Supposedly Chem D - can any chem d growers say if this looks like her? Going to see what she’s talking about when clones take root
> 
> View attachment 5203636View attachment 5203637


Hard to say forsure but that 2nd pic shows that TMV leaf twist trait that Chem D definitely has. Typically she’s heavily variegated, more so when she’s unhealthy but even healthy cuts generally show a good amount of variegation.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 1, 2022)

Kush Mints 

Tahoe OG

Sour D


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 1, 2022)

Here's my Tahoe OG this year.  

It's one heck of a plant.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Kush Mints
> View attachment 5206060
> Tahoe OG
> View attachment 5206059View attachment 5206061
> ...


Skunktek?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 1, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Skunktek?


Sour D is direct from Skunktek. I sourced Tahoe from another grower in a trade. Kush Mints came from a dispo


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 2, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Skunktek?


You are unaware of who Skunktek is boss really ?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 2, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> You are unaware of who Skunktek is boss really ?


Pretty sure he was asking if my sour d and Tahoe are from Skunktek, not who Skunktek is


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 3, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Pretty sure he was asking if my sour d and Tahoe are from Skunktek, not who Skunktek is


Ah i see that makes a lot more sense then.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 4, 2022)

Chip time for the glue. I quit feeding her a little too early, she fades quickly


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 4, 2022)

dubekoms said:


> Chip time for the glue. I quit feeding her a little too early, she fades quicklyView attachment 5207812


Great job


----------



## skuba (Nov 24, 2022)

*supposedly*
Chem d (front), triangle kush (right), and chem 91 (left) transitioning from veg to flower, getting their stretch on. The tk definitely looks like og, we’ll see about the other two


----------

